# Beyonce and Jay Z



## Swanky

Starting fresh!
Last thread is now archived due to length.
*Please remember to credit any sources for photos and news you copy.*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her fans are feeling like she's getting snubbed and I kinda agree. I'm not her biggest fan but "Beyonce" was a great album...it sucks that she's only being recognized in R&B/Urban categories. I think she end up with an AOTY nod but she probably won't win. I feel like Sam Smith is going to be the Grammy darling this year.


----------



## Swanky

*Beyonce Becomes Most Grammy-Nominated Woman, Passes Dolly Parton *



 
 																	 				 					After all of the _Grammy_ nominee announcements this morning, *Beyonce* has become the most nominated woman in the history of the _Grammys_.
 As of yesterday, country legend *Dolly Parton* and *Beyonce* were tied with 46 nominations each &#8212; but *Beyonce* is now up to 47 after being nominated for Best Urban Contemporary Album.
http://www.justjared.com/photos/beyonce
 As of right now, *Beyonce* has won 17 out of 46 nominations and here&#8217;s hoping she can take home another award to boost that number.
*Dolly* has only won 7 of her 46 nominations, but she was honored with the Grammy Lifetime Achievement Award in 2011.


----------



## jclaybo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her fans are feeling like she's getting snubbed and I kinda agree. I'm not her biggest fan but "Beyonce" was a great album...it sucks that she's only being recognized in R&B/Urban categories. I think she end up with an AOTY nod but she probably won't win. I feel like Sam Smith is going to be the Grammy darling this year.


TBH I feel like everyone's faves are getting snubbed, but none of my faves put out music this year so I cant complain. The industry is either punking real talent or this past year real talent was missing with the exception of Sam, either way the list of noms for the coveted awards is a joke and I am not shocked that she isnt on there smdh
I wonder if her surprise album made industry execs mad? I don't know how the Grammy thing works...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jclaybo said:


> TBH I feel like everyone's faves are getting snubbed, but none of my faves put out music this year so I cant complain. The industry is either punking real talent or this past year real talent was missing with the exception of Sam, either way the list of noms for the coveted awards is a joke and I am not shocked that she isnt on there smdh
> I wonder if her surprise album made industry execs mad? I don't know how the Grammy thing works...



This was a really sad year for music which is why I thought she would rack up the nods because her album was pretty much the standout. Hopefully my faves bring it in 2015.

The Grammys started acting funny with Bey when she started bragging about her Grammys, lol. It's like they said "Oh, really? Watch this"  She ended up getting snubbed when she released 4 and now she's getting the short end of the stick this go round. I know that's not case but it kinda seems that way, lol. Other theories are that she no longer has Matthew around to "buy" them for her but I don't believe that.


----------



## jclaybo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> This was a really sad year for music which is why I thought she would rack up the nods because her album was pretty much the standout. Hopefully my faves bring it in 2015.
> 
> The Grammys started acting funny with Bey when she started bragging about her Grammys, lol. It's like they said "Oh, really? Watch this"  She ended up getting snubbed when she released 4 and now she's getting the short end of the stick this go round. I know that's not case but it kinda seems that way, lol. Other theories are that she no longer has Matthew around to "buy" them for her but I don't believe that.


I was just as shocked smdh
IDK whth happened this year I actually kind of liked Beyonce better than 4, I'm not even a Beyhiver like that but I think it was one of her best efforts in a long time.


----------



## azania

She isn't nominated for album of the year but URBAN album of the year?? That's definitely a slap on the face.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

azania said:


> She isn't nominated for album of the year but URBAN album of the year?? That's definitely a slap on the face.



They haven't announced album of the year yet. I think she will get a nomination for that...or the Grammy committee could do her like Justin Timberlake and not give it to her. I definitely didn't understand that decision last year at all. He sold a crazy amount of albums in a dying industry and it was critically acclaimed album, which is the same scenario of Beyonce. Then again there are some crazy nominations this year - Iggy I'm looking at you lol


----------



## berrydiva

azania said:


> She isn't nominated for album of the year but URBAN album of the year?? That's definitely a slap on the face.


Is that one of the awards that doesn't even get air time when they announce the winner?


----------



## berrydiva

I didn't realize that Jay-Z is in the #3 spot for most grammy nominations. He received 19 of his 60 nominations.  

Their award room in their house must look incredible.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Is that one of the awards that doesn't even get air time when they announce the winner?






oooooh!!!   ya'll know bey doesn't even bother to show up if she is not getting the award. so no airtime is out of the question!


----------



## charmesh

Other than Sam Smith (alcohol & Stay With Me makes me call my ex), the list is pretty much snubbing anyone in the music industry with talent.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I'm sorry but in my opinion she doesn't deserve to be the most Grammy nominated woman in history. 

Her fans thinking she deserves more is ridiculous. 

Beyonce is talented. But if the nominations/wins are supposed to be an indication of talent, she isn't my choice for such an accolade.


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> I'm sorry but in my opinion she doesn't deserve to be the most Grammy nominated woman in history.
> 
> Her fans thinking she deserves more is ridiculous.
> 
> Beyonce is talented. But if the nominations/wins are supposed to be an indication of talent, she isn't my choice for such an accolade.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

AEGIS said:


>




Don't get me wrong. She is at the top of her game definitely.

But more nominations than ANY OTHER FEMALE SINGER IN HISTORY?!

NO WAY.

The Grammys mean a lot less nowadays than they did previously in  my opinion. Iggy Azalea has been nominated? Yeah. Ok. Bye.


----------



## AEGIS

New Thread...yaaaayyy


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> Don't get me wrong. She is at the top of her game definitely.
> 
> But more nominations than ANY OTHER FEMALE SINGER IN HISTORY?!
> 
> NO WAY.
> 
> The Grammys mean a lot less nowadays than they did previously in  my opinion. Iggy Azalea has been nominated? Yeah. Ok. Bye.



The Grammys aren't real
My fav....Alice Smith has never been nominated for sh*t and she is EVERYTHING.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

AEGIS said:


> The Grammys aren't real
> My fav....Alice Smith has never been nominated for sh*t and she is EVERYTHING.


LOL @ they aren't real. 

Exactly


----------



## AEGIS

was Iggy nominated in the best hip hop category? bc if she wins-----

you know Tamar Braxton didn't win last year and her album was solid.  She's an over the top woman who dresses like a drag queen and has terrible makeup but her voice is undeniable.


----------



## YSoLovely

AEGIS said:


> *was Iggy nominated in the best hip hop category?* bc if she wins-----
> 
> you know Tamar Braxton didn't win last year and her album was solid.  She's an over the top woman who dresses like a drag queen and has terrible makeup but her voice is undeniable.




Best Rap Album, Record of the Year, Best New Artist and 2 more noms so far... :lolots:


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> was Iggy nominated in the best hip hop category? bc if she wins-----


yes she was...best rap album


----------



## AEGIS

YSoLovely said:


> Best Rap Album, Record of the Year, Best New Artist and 2 more noms so far... :lolots:





THE LIES YOU TELL?!!

Y'all hear the new JCole song where he slams her and other culture vultures?


----------



## Nathalya

thingofbeauty said:


> i'm sorry but in my opinion she doesn't deserve to be the most grammy nominated woman in history.
> 
> Her fans thinking she deserves more is ridiculous.
> 
> Beyonce is talented. But if the nominations/wins are supposed to be an indication of talent, she isn't my choice for such an accolade.



+1!


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> THE LIES YOU TELL?!!
> 
> Y'all hear the new JCole song where he slams her and other culture vultures?


I like that he makes no confusion about who he's coming for in that song. If Iggy wins, hip hop will come for her.


----------



## Brioche

Thingofbeauty said:


> I'm sorry but in my opinion she doesn't deserve to be the most Grammy nominated woman in history.
> 
> Her fans thinking she deserves more is ridiculous.
> 
> Beyonce is talented. But if the nominations/wins are supposed to be an indication of talent, she isn't my choice for such an accolade.



Who do you think would deserve it more?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Brioche said:


> Who do you think would deserve it more?


Stevie Nicks, Joni Mitchelle, Carole King, Nina Simone, Babs, Patty Griffin, Kate Bush,Chrissie Hynde, Roberta Flack, Chaka Khan, Whitney Houston,Carly Simon, K.D.Lang&#8230;

Somebody stop me


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> Stevie Nicks, Joni Mitchelle, Carole King, Nina Simone, Babs, Patty Griffin, Kate Bush,Chrissie Hynde, Roberta Flack, Chaka Khan, Whitney Houston,Carly Simon, K.D.Lang
> 
> Somebody stop me



No continue...&#128538;


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> I'm sorry but in my opinion she doesn't deserve to be the most Grammy nominated woman in history.
> 
> Her fans thinking she deserves more is ridiculous.
> 
> Beyonce is talented. But if the nominations/wins are supposed to be an indication of talent, she isn't my choice for such an accolade.


I don't think that the Grammys were ever an indication of talent. They were, are and will always be a pop culture popularity contest. Hell Milli Vanilli won a Grammy. Eminem is not far behind Beyonce. Shoot...the Kardashians might get a nomination soon.

I like Barbara Streisand and all but Dolly Parton just edged her out for top spot and I'd take Carole King over both of them any day. Carole King is my bish!!!

But if you look at how people crank out music today compared to their predecessors, it's easy for her to rack up that many nominations. Quincy Jones is holding the number one spot only because he's produced/composed since Ray Charles, Frank Sinatra, Marvin Gaye, MJ, and up to today. I don't see another producer coming along like him ever again.

I could totally see Rihanna knocking Beyonce out of that spot.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> I don't think that the Grammys were ever an indication of talent. They were, are and will always be a pop culture popularity contest. Hell Milli Vanilli won a Grammy. Eminem is not far behind Beyonce. Shoot...the Kardashians might get a nomination soon.
> 
> I like Barbara Streisand and all but Dolly Parton just edged her out for top spot and I'd take Carole King over both of them any day. Carole King is my bish!!!
> 
> But if you look at how people crank out music today compared to their predecessors, it's easy for her to rack up that many nominations. Quincy Jones is holding the number one spot only because he's produced/composed since Ray Charles, Frank Sinatra, Marvin Gaye, MJ, and up to today. I don't see another producer coming along like him ever again.
> 
> I could totally see Rihanna knocking Beyonce out of that spot.


The Kardashians!!!

Is there a s3x tape soundtrack category?


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> Stevie Nicks, Joni Mitchelle, Carole King, Nina Simone, Babs, Patty Griffin, Kate Bush,Chrissie Hynde, Roberta Flack, Chaka Khan, Whitney Houston,Carly Simon, K.D.Lang&#8230;
> 
> Somebody stop me


Whitney currently holds the record for most nominated artist (maybe female artist) of all time.

Let me go check.

ETA: it's most nominated female artist of all time. Wiki says she has 600 but I thought it was slightly higher. In any event, she holds that title.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> The Kardashians!!!
> 
> Is there a s3x tape soundtrack category?


Coming soon....2016 category seeing how it's the criteria to being a celeb nowadays.


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> The Kardashians!!!
> 
> Is there a s3x tape soundtrack category?



You forget her music video













And apparently Kylie is working on music.  Get a condom for your ears


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> You forget her music video
> 
> 
> And apparently Kylie is working on music.  *Get a condom for your ears*


----------



## jclaybo

AEGIS said:


> New Thread...yaaaayyy


Your gifs have me rolling tonight


----------



## DivineMissM

Thingofbeauty said:


> Don't get me wrong. She is at the top of her game definitely.
> 
> But more nominations than ANY OTHER FEMALE SINGER IN HISTORY?!
> 
> NO WAY.
> 
> *The Grammys mean a lot less nowadays than they did previously in  my opinion. Iggy Azalea has been nominated? Yeah. Ok. Bye.*



Exactly.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh my God! 

The fabulous. 

The incomparable. 

The Divine Ms. Bonnie Raitt!!! How did I leave her off my list?!


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> You forget her music video
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently Kylie is working on music. * Get a condom for your ears*


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Best Rap Album, Record of the Year, Best New Artist and 2 more noms so far... :lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

Tina at LAX, Dec 5th














Dailymail


----------



## Thingofbeauty

What's going on here?

What's that she's pushing?


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> What's going on here?
> 
> What's that she's pushing?






it's called a wheelchair walker


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> it's called a wheelchair walker


I thought so but I never realised she had need for one before!


----------



## grazia

AEGIS said:


> was Iggy nominated in the best hip hop category? bc if she wins-----
> 
> you know Tamar Braxton didn't win last year and her album was solid.  She's an over the top woman who dresses like a drag queen and has terrible makeup but her voice is undeniable.



Yeah Tamar should have won last year. Was so ridunkulous that she didn't.

On a side note: Why is it when I go into other non-Kardashian threads, Kim K is still being spoken about?


----------



## Lounorada

Beyoncé and Jay Z are reportedly close to signing a deal on this $85mil estate in Beverly Hills, California after apparently visiting it 6 times.


Ben Bacal Realty


----------



## Midge S

Interesting house, but not what I would particularly call livable.


----------



## Lounorada

Continued...


Ben Bacal Realty


----------



## Lounorada

Midge S said:


> Interesting house, but not what I would particularly call livable.


 

Me neither, nothing about it is homely. It's not my style at all. 
The views are stunning, that's the only thing I like about it.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Me neither, nothing about it is homely. It's not my style at all.
> The views are stunning, that's the only thing I like about it.



Agree


----------



## Midge S

Lounorada said:


> Me neither, nothing about it is homely. It's not my style at all.
> The views are stunning, that's the only thing I like about it.


 Well, the views and the M&M wall... every house should have one of those!


----------



## Lounorada

Midge S said:


> Well, the views and the M&M wall... every house should have one of those!




 the M&M wall is pretty cool, although one would want a pretty good dentist on speed-dial with that in the house


----------



## Lounorada

It's what I would call a house perfect for featuring on television in movies and music videos, but not to live in


----------



## AEGIS

It doesn't look warm or welcoming


----------



## YSoLovely

Sick house, but seems exessive for a house they'll likely won't live in for more than a few weeks/months a year...


----------



## Nathalya

The view and M&M wall are the only two things I care about...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> It's what I would call a house perfect for featuring on television in movies and music videos, but not to live in


Agreed.


----------



## labelwhore04

An m&m wall??? omg, how are rich people not obese?


----------



## Gaby87

Don't think they eat it all the time if at all, it's most likely more for guests.


----------



## Tivo

That looks like a house purchased soley for making others jealous.


----------



## berrydiva

I just couldn't see them living in BH. That house is beautiful but agree with you guys, it doesn't look like a home.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It doesn't have to be homey. They'll spend maybe thirty incongruous nights there a year. I can't believe how they live. Hopping from New York to Paris to LA every four days. I'd be exhausted. And then the rest of the time they're on tour in a different city every night.


----------



## Lyra13

I don't hate the "wall of wine."


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lyra13 said:


> I don't hate the "wall of wine."


Oh no. It is actually&#8230;lovely...:tispy:


----------



## 1249dcnative

Tax shelter, if they purchase before the end of the year. That is no place for a young child to run around in, one drop of water on the floor and that will be the worst slip and slide ever; but to each his own.


----------



## berrydiva

1249dcnative said:


> Tax shelter, if they purchase before the end of the year. That is no place for a young child to run around in, one drop of water on the floor and that will be the worst slip and slide ever; but to each his own.


Sitting on $1B collectively a $85M home is hardly a tax shelter....it's just a home. Property isn't a tax shelter....tax shelters are tax shelters.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Wow, that is one tacky interior.

Fendi carpets and leopard bedding? 

Just wow



Lounorada said:


> Continued...
> 
> 
> Ben Bacal Realty


----------



## bag-princess

Midge S said:


> Interesting house, but *not what I would particularly call livable*.





Lounorada said:


> Me neither,* nothing about it is homely.* It's not my style at all.
> The views are stunning, that's the only thing I like about it.





AEGIS said:


> It doesn't look warm or welcoming





ITA with these! i don't like it at all.  i like houses that look like homes - not office buildings! 
it doesn't look like something for a couple with a young child. 




Tivo said:


> That looks like a house purchased soley for making others jealous.





that is exactly what i was thinking,too!  to impress others about what they can buy.  
i know people that if you asked why they purchased something they would say "because it was $$$$ and looks like it,too!"


----------



## Tivo

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Wow,* that is one tacky interior.*
> 
> Fendi carpets and leopard bedding?
> 
> Just wow



Beyond tacky. Pretty sure that's why Beyonce wants to buy it.


----------



## Lounorada

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Wow, that is one tacky interior.
> 
> Fendi carpets and leopard bedding?
> 
> Just wow


 

There is also Bentley car logo cushions in the living room 
The closets are possibly the ugliest closets I have ever seen.


Here's the listing if anyone wants to see the tackiness in its entirety 
http://benbacal.com/listings/1181-north-hillcrest-drive/


----------



## uhpharm01

Thingofbeauty said:


> I thought so but I never realised she had need for one before!


Did she have knee surgery or something ?

Where's Tina's boyfriend or fiancée or is that relationship over?  Also it wasn't too long ago that Tina was up on stage dancing with Jamie Foxx that was in TMZ.


----------



## bag-princess

Lyra13 said:


> I don't hate the "wall of wine."







uhpharm01 said:


> Did she have knee surgery or something ?
> 
> Where's Tina's boyfriend or fiancée or is that relationship over?  Also it wasn't too long ago that Tina was up on stage dancing with Jamie Foxx that was in TMZ.





i think that life is taking a toll on miss tina!!!   nice-looking boyfriend and dancing with jamie - i saw that,too - and party after party!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> i think that life is taking a toll on miss tina!!!   nice-looking boyfriend and dancing with jamie - i saw that,too - and party after party!


Haha! Yes, I didn't know that the boyfriend  was at the party also.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Lounorada said:


> There is also Bentley car logo cushions in the living room
> The closets are possibly the ugliest closets I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> Here's the listing if anyone wants to see the tackiness in its entirety
> http://benbacal.com/listings/1181-north-hillcrest-drive/




The living "area" has about 95 seat options. For what?

I'm not here for these gigantic houses at all.


----------



## Lounorada

CommeUneEtoile said:


> The living "area" has about 95 seat options. For what?
> 
> I'm not here for these gigantic houses at all.




I know, it seems absolutely pointless the amount of seats in the living areas of that house. A simple case of I can afford 50+ seats, so I'm gonna buy 50+ seats 


I'm not a fan of these gigantic mansions either. They always seem really empty and cold no matter how much furniture you fill it up with.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I know, it seems absolutely pointless the amount of seats in the living areas of that house. A simple case of I can afford 50+ seats, so I'm gonna buy 50+ seats
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of these gigantic mansions either. *They always seem really empty and cold no matter how much furniture you fill it up with.*




and they don't strike me as the kind of people that have everyone and their mommies living with them - so who is going to occupy all that space???  just because you can doesn't mean you need to! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

Annie Premiere (Jay is a Producer)


----------



## YSoLovely

Blue looks like a 4-5 year old. What are they feeding this child?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Blue looks so big!

I'm not hating Beyonce's outfit, especially her shoes.

Jay Z always looks so proud and happy with his baby.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

YSoLovely said:


> Blue looks like a 4-5 year old. What are they feeding this child?


The dreams of plebs?


----------



## GOALdigger

imagine if Beyoncé had a stylist or a good one.


----------



## charmesh

I've been singing The Sun Will Come Out Tomorrow and Hard Knock Life for weeks. But I'll be waiting for the movie to come out on DVD


----------



## Lounorada

They're such a cute little family. 
I like Bey's coat, i'm liking the straight hair on her, her outfit looks good I can't hate it.
Jay looks sharp and Blue is adorable as always.


----------



## AEGIS

charmesh said:


> I've been singing The Sun Will Come Out Tomorrow and Hard Knock Life for weeks. But I'll be waiting for the movie to come out on DVD



why?


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> I've been singing The Sun Will Come Out Tomorrow and Hard Knock Life for weeks. But I'll be waiting for the movie to come out on DVD



Agree! I saw a clip of Cameron Diaz singing "Little a Girls" and knew it was a DVD kind of movie.


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> why?


Fear of other people's small children. Hopefully they will start singing the soundtrack to this in addition to the Frozen soundtrack. I don't have small children and I'm already tired of hearing Let It Go


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> Fear of other people's small children. *Hopefully they will start singing the soundtrack to this in addition to the Frozen soundtrack. I don't have small children and I'm already tired of hearing Let It* Go



Amen to that. Let It Go is one of the worst songs I have ever heard and I'm so sick of hearing it. Let it die, people.


----------



## DivineMissM

charmesh said:


> Fear of other people's small children. Hopefully they will start singing the soundtrack to this in addition to the Frozen soundtrack. I don't have small children and I'm already tired of hearing Let It Go



I've been tired of Let It Go since I first heard that chick yelling it live on some awards show last year.  Her voice is like nails on a chalkboard to me.  Blech.

I'm excited for Annie though.  I love the original, and this one looks just as cute.   

Love Bey's outfit.  Very classy.  And maybe it's just the angle or something, but Blue is looking a lot more like Jay lately!  (and that's NOT shade...I love her...she's adorable)


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/07...-girls-hangs-with-jay-z-at-films-after-party/

Beyonce makes a crazy face while hanging out with some of the child stars of the film Annie at the after party held at the Skylight At Clarkson Square on Sunday (December 7) in New York City.

The 33-year-old superstar and her husband Jay Z met up with stars Quvenzhane Wallis, Jamie Foxx, and more at the party  they also brought their daughter Blue Ivy (not pictured) to view the movie as well!

The film hits theaters on December 19 and it looks like Bey had


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Is that&#8230;cleavage I'm seeing on Qrstuv?!

These kids grow so fast!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/07...-girls-hangs-with-jay-z-at-films-after-party/
> 
> Beyonce makes a crazy face while hanging out with some of the child stars of the film Annie at the after party held at the Skylight At Clarkson Square on Sunday (December 7) in New York City.
> 
> The 33-year-old superstar and her husband Jay Z met up with stars Quvenzhane Wallis, Jamie Foxx, and more at the party  they also brought their daughter Blue Ivy (not pictured) to view the movie as well!
> 
> The film hits theaters on December 19 and it looks like Bey had



Cute pics...but is anyone else disturbed by the cleavage on Quvenzhane??  She can't be more than 12 or 13.  :\


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> Amen to that. Let It Go is one of the worst songs I have ever heard and I'm so sick of hearing it. Let it die, people.



Oh no! Lol!


----------



## berrydiva

Looks like she lost one of her press on nails in the first pic.

Blue is so adorb and had a coat changes bishes. Jay always looks like the proudest papa when he's holding her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

DivineMissM said:


> Cute pics...but is anyone else disturbed by the cleavage on Quvenzhane??  She can't be more than 12 or 13.  :\


Great minds.

Come. Let's be disturbed together.


----------



## charmesh

I guess they are feeding Quvenzhane whatever they are feeding Blue. She's almost as tall as Beyonce. I'm just going to shake my head and ignore the cleavage. And doesn't she look like an older version of Blue


----------



## GOALdigger

beyonce's skin.....


----------



## Theren

Any reasom neither of them are wearing rings


----------



## berrydiva

Theren said:


> Any reasom neither of them are wearing rings



They never wear their wedding rings. Very rare for her to have on that amazing diamond. They both have tattoos of the number to end all numbers, 'IV', on their finger.

I don't think I'd wear a wedding ring either tbh.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

That is one beautiful woman. Hasn't aged a bit since Crazy in love was released.







Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/07...-girls-hangs-with-jay-z-at-films-after-party/
> 
> Beyonce makes a crazy face while hanging out with some of the child stars of the film Annie at the after party held at the Skylight At Clarkson Square on Sunday (December 7) in New York City.
> 
> The 33-year-old superstar and her husband Jay Z met up with stars Quvenzhane Wallis, Jamie Foxx, and more at the party &#8211; they also brought their daughter Blue Ivy (not pictured) to view the movie as well!
> 
> The film hits theaters on December 19 and it looks like Bey had


----------



## Nathalya

Awww Jay always looks so proud when he's with Blue. 
She's so tall already!


----------



## michie

charmesh said:


> I guess they are feeding Quvenzhane whatever they are feeding Blue. She's almost as tall as Beyonce. I'm just going to shake my head and ignore the cleavage. And doesn't she look like an older version of Blue



She actually looks like a young Rihanna to me.


----------



## bag-princess

i am not disturbed at all that  Quvenzhane has little boobies - some girls just develop earlier.  and it is not like she is dressed like someone twice her age.  i would not want her to feel self-conscious about her changing body.  that is how all the image problems start.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Anyone know who her shoes are by?


----------



## jclaybo

So Jay is not blessing us with a 2014 version of Hard Knock Life with Jaime Foxx, Quvenzhane and Bey featured on the track?


----------



## DivineMissM

bag-princess said:


> i am not disturbed at all that  Quvenzhane has little boobies - some girls just develop earlier.  and it is not like she is dressed like someone twice her age.  i would not want her to feel self-conscious about her changing body.  that is how all the image problems start.



I have a 12.5 year old.  She and all her friends have boobs, but I've never seen cleavage like that on a girl that age.  It appears to be either pushed up and/or highlighted/contoured.  That's what disturbs me, not the fact that she has boobs.  I guess it's even more confusing because her dress, hair, and makeup are all age appropriate.


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


> Anyone know who her shoes are by?




I _think _they are Pierre Hardy...


----------



## Sasha2012

They are the stars of British royalty and the pop world respectively.

And tonight, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, and Beyoncé and her husband, Jay-Z, came face-to-face at a Brooklyn Nets game in New York.

As the crowd cheered and took photos, Prince William and his pregnant wife, Kate - who looked chic in a grey coat by U.S. designer Tory Burch, skinny jeans and black heels - were seen greeting the singer and rapper during the second half of the game against the Cleveland Cavaliers.

They beamed as they exchanged words with the couple, before returning to their courtside seats next to basketball legend, Dikembe Mutombo. Beyoncé and Jay-Z, meanwhile, sat down in their own seats directly opposite them, where they were served an array of snacks.  

Kensington Place courtiers had already arranged with NBA officials that the two couples would meet during the third and fourth quarters of the game.
During the event, the royal couple were also led backstage and handed a yellow #7 jersey with the word 'Cambridge' on it as a gift from the Cavaliers. They were also gifted a smaller red jersey for their one-year-old son, Prince George, who has not accompanied them on their overseas trip. 

Before the royal couple's courtside appearance, William and Kate - who is nearly five months' pregnant - met with NBA Commissioner Adam Silver and Senior Vice President of Community & Player Programs, Kathleen Behrens, at the Barclay Center for a photo call.
The Duke, who had spent the day meeting with President Barack *****, attending a formal reception and addressing a World Bank anti-corruption conference, couldn't resist picking up a basketball as he arrived at the arena, joking: 'I think I should be spinning this on my finger.'

The 6ft 2ins royal also craned his neck to meet towering 7ft 2ins star,Mutombo, and remarked: 'At last someone who is taller than me!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...oklyn-Nets-basketball-game.html#ixzz3LMxzuJQO


----------



## ForeverYoung87

You knew Beyonce wouldn't pass up the chance to meet the royals...then again who would.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Bey's face IS the cat that got the cream.


----------



## lulu212121

That's what she wore? That shirt looks ill fitting. Not a fan of this wig.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Does anyone else find these pictures hysterical?


----------



## morgan20

Ha ha the look on Bey and Jay faces


----------



## morgan20

lulu212121 said:


> That's what she wore? That shirt looks ill fitting. Not a fan of this wig.




I would only want the bag if I had to choose


----------



## GOALdigger

The color is nice on her but she needs a wave or different part.


----------



## Tivo

I'm no longer buying what these royals are selling. Does anyone else find it suspicious how pristine their press always is? Like, nobody is painted with that white a brush, ever. I don't care who you are. It's like there is an ushering in of a class system and they're top of the food chain. It's strange.


----------



## White Orchid

Weren't Beyoncé's arms toned?  They sure as hell don't look it in these pix.


----------



## bag-princess

lulu212121 said:


> That's what she wore? That shirt looks ill fitting. Not a fan of this wig.




i was really surprised by her outfit - that is what she wore to meet the future king and queen of england??   but any old day of the week she is dressed in her sunday-got-to-meeting clothes with one of those hats of hers just to go get sushi!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Lounorada said:


> I _think _they are Pierre Hardy...



thanks doll!


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


> thanks doll!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Weren't Beyoncé's arms toned?  They sure as hell don't look it in these pix.



She usually let's herself go when she's not touring I've noticed. If I can call it letting yourself go.


----------



## michie

White Orchid said:


> Weren't Beyoncé's arms toned?  They sure as hell don't look it in these pix.



I asked before about her Jennifer Hudson erms...Why the hell are they so "flabby"? Her lower legs don't look tight, either.


----------



## jclaybo

Bey skin looks gorgeous, flawless,the wig from the front very nice, they look good


----------



## Pia Ismea

IMO, the outfit is dowdy but her face makes up for it....it's just beautiful...


----------



## Sassys

My boss was there last night and she said, when Jay and Bey walked over to Will & Kate at halftime the crowd went CRAZY! She also said Beyonce's skirt was so tight, she could barely walk lol


----------



## Tivo

I can't believe people don't really see what's going on here. I just can't. Stay sleep America.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> I'm no longer buying what these royals are selling. Does anyone else find it suspicious how pristine their press always is? Like, nobody is painted with that white a brush, ever. I don't care who you are. It's like there is an ushering in of a class system and they're top of the food chain. It's strange.


I don't know about that
Remember the topless pics?


----------



## Tivo

sdkitty said:


> I don't know about that
> Remember the topless pics?


But what happened when the tabloid tried to post them? Nobody is allowed to publicly say anything bad about them without being threatened or bullied and that is a problem.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> I can't believe people don't really see what's going on here. I just can't. Stay sleep America.


What are we talking about?


----------



## buzzytoes

Tivo said:


> I can't believe people don't really see what's going on here. I just can't. Stay sleep America.



What are they grooming Jay Z and Bey to become King and Queen of the US? LOL


----------



## sdkitty

buzzytoes said:


> What are they grooming Jay Z and Bey to become King and Queen of the US? LOL


in their own minds


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> I'm no longer buying what these royals are selling. Does anyone else find it suspicious how pristine their press always is? Like, nobody is painted with that white a brush, ever. I don't care who you are. It's like there is an ushering in of a class system and they're top of the food chain. It's strange.



Not everybody has something to hide or is swinging from the chandeliers. The other day my boss and I were talking about how much of good girls we are. There are people with morals and who don't do bad things (smoke, drugs, heavy drinking, sleeping around, lie, cheat or steal)


----------



## Tivo

buzzytoes said:


> What are they grooming Jay Z and Bey to become King and Queen of the US? LOL


We're being conditioned to see Will and Kate as the top of the food chain, and the rest of us should bow down. All of our glamourous celebs can't hold a candle to the "morally high" Royals, who are simply people just like everyone else. We are transitioning to a class system. When everything crashes and with our debt, useless Congress and social uprisings due to all the tension here, we will all come together as a "global community" to salvage the world and the Royals will be the only ones anyone feels are qualified to lead us there. 

It writes itself. Now let me take my tin hat off and run along.


----------



## Pia Ismea

Tivo said:


> We're being conditioned to see Will and Kate as the top of the food chain, and the rest of us should bow down. All of our glamourous celebs can't hold a candle to the "morally high" Royals, who are simply people just like everyone else. We are transitioning to a class system. When everything crashes and with our debt, useless Congress and social uprisings due to all the tension here, we will all come together as a "global community" to salvage the world and the Royals will be the only ones anyone feels are qualified to lead us there.
> 
> It writes itself. Now let me take my tin hat off and run along.



Thank you, Tivo! Ignore the pm I sent you.....


----------



## buzzytoes

Tivo said:


> We're being conditioned to see Will and Kate as the top of the food chain, and the rest of us should bow down. All of our glamourous celebs can't hold a candle to the "morally high" Royals, who are simply people just like everyone else. We are transitioning to a class system. When everything crashes and with our debt, useless Congress and social uprisings due to all the tension here, we will all come together as a "global community" to salvage the world and the Royals will be the only ones anyone feels are qualified to lead us there.
> 
> It writes itself. Now let me take my tin hat off and run along.




But isn't this exactly how Diana was portrayed once upon a time? I don't think Charles ever was because he just never comes across as very friendly, but Diana was basically a living saint until they divorced.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> Not everybody has something to hide or is swinging from the chandeliers. The other day my boss and I were talking about how much of good girls we are. There are people with morals and who don't do bad things (smoke, drugs, heavy drinking, sleeping around, lie, cheat or steal)



I think the world seems to think that all women behave like Kim and her pack


----------



## charmesh

Tivo said:


> We're being conditioned to see Will and Kate as the top of the food chain, and the rest of us should bow down. All of our glamourous celebs can't hold a candle to the "morally high" Royals, who are simply people just like everyone else. We are transitioning to a class system. When everything crashes and with our debt, useless Congress and social uprisings due to all the tension here, we will all come together as a "global community" to salvage the world and the Royals will be the only ones anyone feels are qualified to lead us there.
> 
> It writes itself. Now let me take my tin hat off and run along.



We aren't transitioning to a class system. There has always been a class system. Every community has one. When I was just the well mannered daughter of a working class family I was treated one way. When I went and joined another better educated family with some money  people started treating me differently.


----------



## Sasha2012

charmesh said:


> I think the world seems to think that all women behave like Kim and her pack



But what does Kim even have to hide? Isn't that what made her famous and keeps her relevant? (whether it's on gossip shows, magazines, forums and threads unrelated to her). The fact is they put everything out there shamefully, sometimes even TMI. If anything the only thing Kim and her fam are guilty of is being materialistic, selfish, loving attention and money hungry which aren't uncommon traits but other than that they haven't done anything illegal or so horrible. Media manipulation isn't something they invented but they've mastered it, it's part of the game and most of Hollywood plays it even Beyonce herself. They don't force people to watch their shows or to emulate them, they're just over saturated. But that's their bread and butter and they know that's what people are interest in.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> But what does Kim even have to hide? Isn't that what made her famous and keeps her relevant (whether it's on gossip shows, magazines, forums and threads unrelated to her). The fact is they put everything out there shamefully, sometimes even TMI. If anything the only thing Kim and her fam are guilty of being materialistic, selfish, loving attention and money hungry which aren't uncommon traits but other than that they haven't done anything illegal or so horrible. They don't force people to watch their shows or to emulate them, they're just over saturated. But that's their bread and butter and they know that's what people are interest in.



A lot of young women strive for that lifestyle & the assumption is that they are all like that. I'm sure the world is filled with millions of young women trying to be good girls but you wouldn't know that by social media. I think that's part of the attraction to Kate, she seems to be living the ultimate good girl life. I think that was part of the original Beyoncé marketing too. She did things the traditional way.


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> *But what does Kim even have to hide? *Isn't that what made her famous and keeps her relevant? (whether it's on gossip shows, magazines, forums and threads unrelated to her). The fact is they put everything out there shamefully, sometimes even TMI. If anything the only thing Kim and her fam are guilty of is being materialistic, selfish, loving attention and money hungry which aren't uncommon traits but other than that they haven't done anything illegal or so horrible. Media manipulation isn't something they invented but they've mastered it, it's part of the game and most of Hollywood plays it even Beyonce herself. They don't force people to watch their shows or to emulate them, they're just over saturated. But that's their bread and butter and they know that's what people are interest in.



 Are you serious??? 

Lets see: She is hiding:
Her butt is fake
Her breast are fake (her ex paid for them)
She claims she never had plastic surgery, yet in her divorce documents she stated her 1st husband paid for her lipo)
She gets botox (yet said she only tried it once, yet her face has not moved in years)
She is "married" to a gay man
Years ago, a list was complied of all the men (who are/were friends she dated). As a woman with morals and values and who have friends with the same standards, you DON'T sleep with your ex's friends. Marques Houston, Nick Cannon, Ray J all dated Kim and all are friends.
She and Khloe have different fathers
Khloe her self admitted on Oprah, she did not speak to them for 3yrs, yet they pretend to be such a tight family.

*Done* talking about Kim, take it to her thread please, this is the Beyonce Thread (no need to reply to me)


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> I think the world seems to think that all women behave like Kim and her pack



Which is sad. None of my friends behave like that and the one friend that did, was no longer part of my circle. I will not have people thinking "birds of a feather"


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> Are you serious???
> 
> Lets see: She is hiding:
> Her butt is fake
> Her breast are fake (her ex paid for them)
> She claims she never had plastic surgery, yet in her divorce documents she stated her 1st husband paid for her lipo)
> She gets botox (yet said she only tried it once, yet her face has not moved in years)
> She is "married" to a gay man
> Years ago, a list was complied of all the men (who are/were friends she dated). As a woman with morals and values and who have friends with the same standards, you DON'T sleep with your ex's friends. Marques Houston, Nick Cannon, Ray J all dated Kim and all are friends.
> She and Khloe have different fathers
> Khloe her self admitted on Oprah, she did not speak to them for 3yrs, yet they pretend to be such a tight family.
> 
> *Done* talking about Kim, take it to her thread please, this is the Beyonce Thread (no need to reply to me)


She's doing a bad job of hiding it if you're so informed. It's not like these aren't the top Daily Mail stories like each week, a paper they're obviously affiliated with hence them putting out their own business which was my point. 

But that's not even the issue. How are you gonna quote me and tell me not to respond, that'll only make me respond. Done (no need to reply to me).


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> She's doing a bad job of hiding it if you're so informed. It's not like these aren't the top Daily Mail stories like each week, a paper they're obviously affiliated with hence them putting out their own business which was my point.
> 
> But that's not even the issue. How are you gonna quote me and tell me not to respond, that'll only make me respond. Done (no need to reply to me).



The DailyFail only prints glowing stories, but I agree about them leaking outlandish stories when things are slow. And love the GIF


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really don't understand the fascination with the royals.  

Bey's skin looks great in the b-ball pics but the outfit and wig are a no for me.


----------



## michie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I really don't understand the fascination with the royals.



This.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> They are the stars of British royalty and the pop world respectively.
> 
> And tonight, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, and Beyoncé and her husband, Jay-Z, came face-to-face at a Brooklyn Nets game in New York.
> 
> As the crowd cheered and took photos, Prince William and his pregnant wife, Kate - who looked chic in a grey coat by U.S. designer Tory Burch, skinny jeans and black heels - were seen greeting the singer and rapper during the second half of the game against the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> They beamed as they exchanged words with the couple, before returning to their courtside seats next to basketball legend, Dikembe Mutombo. Beyoncé and Jay-Z, meanwhile, sat down in their own seats directly opposite them, where they were served an array of snacks.
> 
> Kensington Place courtiers had already arranged with NBA officials that the two couples would meet during the third and fourth quarters of the game.
> During the event, the royal couple were also led backstage and handed a yellow #7 jersey with the word 'Cambridge' on it as a gift from the Cavaliers. They were also gifted a smaller red jersey for their one-year-old son, Prince George, who has not accompanied them on their overseas trip.
> 
> Before the royal couple's courtside appearance, William and Kate - who is nearly five months' pregnant - met with NBA Commissioner Adam Silver and Senior Vice President of Community & Player Programs, Kathleen Behrens, at the Barclay Center for a photo call.
> The Duke, who had spent the day meeting with President Barack *****, attending a formal reception and addressing a World Bank anti-corruption conference, couldn't resist picking up a basketball as he arrived at the arena, joking: 'I think I should be spinning this on my finger.'
> 
> The 6ft 2ins royal also craned his neck to meet towering 7ft 2ins star,Mutombo, and remarked: 'At last someone who is taller than me!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...oklyn-Nets-basketball-game.html#ixzz3LMxzuJQO






Too cute they gave the baby a jersey.




Thingofbeauty said:


> Bey's face IS the cat that got the cream.






Yup! Slurp, slurp!




berrydiva said:


> She usually let's herself go when she's not touring I've noticed. If I can call it letting yourself go.


Like Janet!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Which is sad. None of my friends behave like that and the one friend that did, was no longer part of my circle. I will not have people thinking "birds of a feather"




Bible!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> She's doing a bad job of hiding it if you're so informed. It's not like these aren't the top Daily Mail stories like each week, a paper they're obviously affiliated with hence them putting out their own business which was my point.
> 
> But that's not even the issue. How are you gonna quote me and tell me not to respond, that'll only make me respond. Done (no need to reply to me).


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> They are the stars of British royalty and the pop world respectively.
> 
> And tonight, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, and Beyoncé and her husband, Jay-Z, came face-to-face at a Brooklyn Nets game in New York.
> 
> As the crowd cheered and took photos, Prince William and his pregnant wife, Kate - who looked chic in a grey coat by U.S. designer Tory Burch, skinny jeans and black heels - were seen greeting the singer and rapper during the second half of the game against the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> They beamed as they exchanged words with the couple, before returning to their courtside seats next to basketball legend, Dikembe Mutombo. Beyoncé and Jay-Z, meanwhile, sat down in their own seats directly opposite them, where they were served an array of snacks.
> 
> Kensington Place courtiers had already arranged with NBA officials that the two couples would meet during the third and fourth quarters of the game.
> During the event, the royal couple were also led backstage and handed a yellow #7 jersey with the word 'Cambridge' on it as a gift from the Cavaliers. They were also gifted a smaller red jersey for their one-year-old son, Prince George, who has not accompanied them on their overseas trip.
> 
> Before the royal couple's courtside appearance, William and Kate - who is nearly five months' pregnant - met with NBA Commissioner Adam Silver and Senior Vice President of Community & Player Programs, Kathleen Behrens, at the Barclay Center for a photo call.
> The Duke, who had spent the day meeting with President Barack *****, attending a formal reception and addressing a World Bank anti-corruption conference, couldn't resist picking up a basketball as he arrived at the arena, joking: 'I think I should be spinning this on my finger.'
> 
> The 6ft 2ins royal also craned his neck to meet towering 7ft 2ins star,Mutombo, and remarked: 'At last someone who is taller than me!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...oklyn-Nets-basketball-game.html#ixzz3LMxzuJQO



That outfit looks like it's from Forever21 circa 2008.  What the hell?



Sassys said:


> Not everybody has something to hide or is swinging from the chandeliers. The other day my boss and I were talking about how much of good girls we are. There are people with morals and who don't do bad things (smoke, drugs, heavy drinking, sleeping around, lie, cheat or steal)



True story!  If I were a celebrity, I'd be the most boring celebrity ever.  lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

yall are funny


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tivo said:


> But what happened when the tabloid tried to post them? Nobody is allowed to publicly say anything bad about them without being threatened or bullied and that is a problem.



I know, right? And I thought they wanted to be as normal as possible.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I really don't understand the fascination with the royals.
> 
> Bey's skin looks great in the b-ball pics but the outfit and wig are a no for me.



Lol!!! Me neither. In Germany there's a magazine especially dedicated to the royals, similar to Hello! magazine but it's all about the royals. WTF?!?!


----------



## Sassys

Beyonce shows off her legs in a high-slit dress at the 2014 Billboard Women In Music Luncheon held at Cipriani Wall Street on Friday (December 12) in New York City.

The 33-year-old entertainer even took the time to pose for a selfie with one of her die-hard fans at the luncheon.

Earlier in the day, Beyonce surprised her fans by releasing a mini-documentary called Yours and Mine, which gives an inside look at her life.

I sometimes wish I could just be anonymous and walk down a street just like everyone else, Beyonce shared in the documentary. Watch the video below!


----------



## berrydiva

That hair color looks good on her. That outfit just looks silly.


----------



## CoachGirl12

No, just no to that last outfit


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> i am not disturbed at all that  Quvenzhane has little boobies - some girls just develop earlier.  and it is not like she is dressed like someone twice her age.  i would not want her to feel self-conscious about her changing body.  that is how all the image problems start.



I had breasts at 12.  I developped really early. Thankfully I've stayed at a B cup but they showed up kinda early/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I had boobs at 12 too and by 14 I was heading into the D club. I still wish they had stayed C...I'd love to be a C cup again.

I'm in the minority but I acutally like her outfit minus the coat  It's the hair that I wish she would've styled differently.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ]I really don't understand the fascination with the royals.
> [/B]
> Bey's skin looks great in the b-ball pics but the outfit and wig are a no for me.



They're not cute, they're not stylish and why would I bow to someone based on whose 'gina they escaped, and who doesn't rule a damn thing? No thanks. #idc #iwouldnthavegottenup #iwouldhavehadseveralseats #perchedandpretty #drinkingacoke


----------



## labelwhore04

AEGIS said:


> I had breasts at 12.  I developped really early. Thankfully I've stayed at a B cup but they showed up kinda early/



12? Imagine having boobs at 9, but sadly mine stayed an A cup


----------



## Lounorada

Not feelin' that last outfit. The colour looks nice on her but the shape of the dress is weird. Those Gucci shoes are ugly, too clunky and should be burned.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> They're not cute, they're not stylish and *why would I bow to someone based on whose 'gina they escaped*, and who doesn't rule a damn thing? No thanks. #idc #iwouldnthavegottenup #iwouldhavehadseveralseats #perchedandpretty #drinkingacoke


 The tags tho...lol.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> 12?* Imagine having boobs at 9*, but sadly mine stayed an A cup



great day in the morning!!!!




Lounorada said:


> Not feelin' that last outfit. The colour looks nice on her but the shape of the dress is weird. *Those Gucci shoes are ugly, too clunky and should be burned*.




ITA with you.  and burn that dress,too!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> They're not cute, they're not stylish and why would I bow to someone based on whose 'gina they escaped, and who doesn't rule a damn thing? No thanks. #idc #iwouldnthavegottenup #iwouldhavehadseveralseats #perchedandpretty #drinkingacoke



 Yes to the tags. I'm with you except instead of a coke, I'd have a Pepsi.


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> 12? Imagine having boobs at 9, but sadly mine stayed an A cup



 I def. developped at 9/10 so I feel ya

I remember I had this like bodysuit I would wear and one day my mom said I couldn't wear it anymore

Imagine grown men hitting on you as a child...it's awful



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yes to the tags. I'm with you except instead of a coke, I'd have a Pepsi.



I actually do prefer Pepsi but Coke seemed more American lol


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## YSoLovely

Hate the shoes and her wig looks fried up close


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Earlier in the day, Beyonce surprised her fans by releasing a mini-documentary called Yours and Mine, which gives an inside look at her life.
> 
> &#8220;I sometimes wish I could just be anonymous and walk down a street just like everyone else,&#8221; Beyonce shared in the documentary. Watch the video below!




What the f*ck was that.  I couldn't watch more than 2 minutes, and that was after putting her on mute.

But darn, she is the most stunning, photogenic creature I have ever seen and her people created a lovely, if ego driven, documentary too, in terms of visual style.

I just couldn't watch it, as beautiful as it was.  Did anyone else manage to watch the whole thing?


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> What the f*ck was that.  I couldn't watch more than 2 minutes, and that was after putting her on mute.
> 
> But darn, she is the most stunning, photogenic creature I have ever seen and her people created a lovely, if ego driven, documentary too, in terms of visual style.
> 
> I just couldn't watch it, as beautiful as it was.  Did anyone else manage to watch the whole thing?



I just posted it, didn't watch.


----------



## lookupdown

Jayne1 said:


> What the f*ck was that.  I couldn't watch more than 2 minutes, and that was after putting her on mute.
> 
> But darn, she is the most stunning, photogenic creature I have ever seen and her people created a lovely, if ego driven, documentary too, in terms of visual style.
> 
> I just couldn't watch it, as beautiful as it was.  Did anyone else manage to watch the whole thing?


I stopped watching it after a minute in.


----------



## bag-princess

*Jay Z May Have 99 Problems With Fox News After Their "Crack Dealer" Tweet About Him*



https://screen.yahoo.com/jay-z-may-99-problems-164324671.html






"former crack dealer" is not the first descriptor anyone thinks of when  coming up with a way to describe Jay Z. Earlier today, Fox News tweeted a  link to their story about the 45-year-old rapper's police policy  meeting with New York Governor Andrew Cuomo this week. In their tweet,  they wrote, "Andrew Cuomo Meets With Former Crack Dealer Jay-Z to  Discuss Police Policy."


----------



## Tivo

Lies?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Tivo said:


> Lies?


None that I can see.

In fairness though he's never lied about it but tried hard to put it behind him.


----------



## Tivo

Thingofbeauty said:


> None that I can see.
> 
> In fairness though he's never lied about it but tried hard to put it behind him.


Yeah, I'm not a Jay Z fan, so I'll never cape for him or care about his image.


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> *Jay Z May Have 99 Problems With Fox News After Their "Crack Dealer" Tweet About Him*
> 
> 
> 
> https://screen.yahoo.com/jay-z-may-99-problems-164324671.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "former crack dealer" is not the first descriptor anyone thinks of when  coming up with a way to describe Jay Z. Earlier today, Fox News tweeted a  link to their story about the 45-year-old rapper's police policy  meeting with New York Governor Andrew Cuomo this week. In their tweet,  they wrote, "Andrew Cuomo Meets With Former Crack Dealer Jay-Z to  Discuss Police Policy."



I'm side eyeing the gov. Policy meeting with a rapper. Is that the new way of saying begging for donations?


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> I'm side eyeing the gov. Policy meeting with a rapper. Is that the new way of saying begging for donations?




it has to be something because i don't see why in the world he would want to discuss "police policy" with jay!


----------



## jclaybo

Maybe the Gov. thinks Jay and Rush are still seen as role models to the young black kids? NAH who am I kidding, that was a pure for profit meeting


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hmph. While it's not a lie, it's strange because any other time he's a rapper but he meets with a politician about Eric Garner and police policy and now he's a "former crack dealer"? Funny...especially considering the source.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hmph. While it's not a lie, it's strange because any other time he's a rapper but he meets with a politician about Eric Garner and police policy and now he's a "former crack dealer"? Funny...especially considering the source.


It's not strange to me because its Fox News. It's what they do. However I'm never going to defend Jay Z because I don't like him at all.


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

Beyoncé at Billboard's Women in Music luncheon on 12/12.


----------



## AEGIS

why wouldn't you meet with a constituent about public policy?  why is that strange?


----------



## bag-princess

Desert Pack Rat said:


> Beyoncé at Billboard's Women in Music luncheon on 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 2831464




those legs/thighs are her real ones. not shopped to perfection and gapped!


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> those legs/thighs are her real ones. not shopped to perfection and gapped!



And they're still great!  She should just be herself.


----------



## Sasha2012

As well as having a golden knack for writing chart-topping hits, it would also appear that Taylor Swift is unbeatable when it comes to throwing memorable parties.

In the early hours of Saturday morning, the singer celebrated her 25th birthday with a huge pizza party at her New York City apartment, and the guest list read like a who's who of the music industry.

Justin Timberlake and power couple Beyoncé and Jay Z led the pack of VIPs who were shuttled in vans and limos to Taylor's Tribeca abode for the celebratory gathering.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-star-studded-pizza-party.html#ixzz3LplgrrfF


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I feel like one is always dragging the other to places they don't really want to go because heaven forbid they are photographed separately.


----------



## AEGIS

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I feel like one is always dragging the other to places they don't really want to go because heaven forbid they are photographed separately.





ooorrrrr it's called being married.


----------



## mallb

I can't believe Taylor swift is 25


----------



## ForeverYoung87

AEGIS said:


> ooorrrrr it's called being married.



Considering all the rumors about them over the years I think it's more about their image


----------



## DivineMissM

I love that purple coat with the pants outfit.  Much better!


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Considering all the rumors about them over the years I think it's more about their image



Well they are celebs so it's probably a bit of both.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> ooorrrrr it's called being married.



Pretty much. My SO and I aren't married we have 9+ yrs in so he gets dragged places all the time. It's like that in relationships sometimes.

I really dislike that purple coat.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> As well as having a golden knack for writing chart-topping hits, it would also appear that Taylor Swift is unbeatable when it comes to throwing memorable parties.
> 
> In the early hours of Saturday morning, the singer celebrated her 25th birthday with a huge pizza party at her New York City apartment, and the guest list read like a who's who of the music industry.
> 
> Justin Timberlake and power couple Beyoncé and Jay Z led the pack of VIPs who were shuttled in vans and limos to Taylor's Tribeca abode for the celebratory gathering.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-star-studded-pizza-party.html#ixzz3LplgrrfF



Kimmykake and Kanye are fuming!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

DivineMissM said:


> I love that purple coat with the pants outfit.  Much better!



Lol yeah. This time she did it right.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> ooorrrrr it's called being married.




lawd ain't that the truth!!!   over 21 years married and i have had to go many places i wished i could have avoided.  and vice versa.



dangerouscurves said:


> Kimmykake and Kanye are fuming!!!




it makes me :giggles: to think of it.


----------



## charmesh

dangerouscurves said:


> Kimmykake and Kanye are fuming!!!



Even Kim, dim bulb that she is, knew that she didn't have any chance of being invited to that party. Her husband ruined the chances of that long before Kimye ever joined famewhoring forces


----------



## Lounorada

Jay attending Memphis Bleek's wedding.


tumblr


----------



## .pursefiend.

I forgot all about Memphis Bleek..I used to think he was so fine.


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## Nathalya

Stop trying B


----------



## azania

I really would love to know how her thighs looked like without lipo.


----------



## lallybelle

Lounorada said:


> tumblr



Jlo? Is that you?


----------



## michie

The OK symbol, tho...


----------



## YSoLovely

michie said:


> The OK symbol, tho...




Houston, 3rd ward.


----------



## AEGIS

azania said:


> I really would love to know how her thighs looked like without lipo.



I think like they look now.  Her thighs are bigger again.  Or go look at the Bootylicious video.


----------



## michie

YSoLovely said:


> Houston, 3rd ward.



Mmmhm...I knew that would be the explanation. &#128076;


----------



## Theren

michie said:


> The OK symbol, tho...


I thought the exact same thing...


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> The OK symbol, tho...


Girl, stay out of my head! Lol


----------



## 1249dcnative

charmesh said:


> I'm side eyeing the gov. Policy meeting with a rapper. Is that the new way of saying begging for donations?


I don't understand it either. This man is NOT a community leader; this "meeting" is a joke. It's really an insult.


----------



## Sassys

Instagram


----------



## charmesh

1249dcnative said:


> I don't understand it either. This man is NOT a community leader; this "meeting" is a joke. It's really an insult.


Thank you. Next thing he will be roaming the world like Dennis Rodman.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Thank you. Next thing he will be roaming the world like Dennis Rodman.






   i am just done with you!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.




----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Instagram


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


>



 I just post, I don't explain


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


>







ya'll are on it today!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> *I just post, I don't explain*




 Girl, there is no way of explaining that mess, even if you wanted to


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> Instagram



She is really trying to be Solange with that one


----------



## YSoLovely

beyonce.com


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 2833415
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833416
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833417
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833418
> 
> beyonce.com









http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

Jay made an appearance at Justin Timberlake's 20/20 Experience Tour, Dec 14th at the Barclays Center, Brooklyn, NYC






















Zimbio


----------



## Sassys

Son of a _____! I had no idea JT was going to be at Barclay.  could have went for free


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> beyonce.com


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Son of a _____! I had no idea JT was going to be at Barclay.  could have went for free


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Son of a _____! I had no idea JT was going to be at Barclay.  could have went for free


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


>



:lolots: Stop teasing me


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 2833415
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833416
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833417
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833418
> 
> beyonce.com



I like this look tbh. Pants need to be more fitted but I like it


----------



## AEGIS

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 2833415
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833416
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833417
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833418
> 
> beyonce.com



I like it.



New-New said:


> I like this look tbh. Pants need to be more fitted but I like it



Yaay me too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nope. I don't like any of the latest looks.

I would love for JT to do another US leg. I'd love to see his show again. Anytime I go home with a hoarse voice, it was a damned good show.


----------



## jclaybo

Damn even I'm feeling the pain for you Sassys cause that JT concert is pure excellence, Ive been twice I'm feening for another show seeing these pics


----------



## Lounorada

I agree, JT never fails to put on an incredible show.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 2833415
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833416
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833417
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833418
> 
> beyonce.com


I'm probably in the minority but I like monochromatic stripes and polka dot. Actually, I'm usually a fan of print mixing. I don't hate the look.


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> I'm probably in the minority but I like monochromatic stripes and polka dot. Actually, I'm usually a fan of print mixing. I don't hate the look.



I don't hate that one....but the rest....

Oh, my, goodness! Taking all my willpower


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 2833415
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833416
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833417
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833418
> 
> beyonce.com



Can she just continue singing and stop being a try-hard fashionista?


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Hahaha! I love all the GIFs this morning!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Lounorada

Entering and leaving Taylor Swift's apartment in NYC, Dec 15th






















Dailymail


----------



## jclaybo

JT, Jay Z, Swift, water bottles, secret meeting, JT in glasses, Jay in all black, this only means one thing
























they're doing a song together


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

jclaybo said:


> JT, Jay Z, Swift, water bottles, secret meeting, JT in glasses, Jay in all black, this only means one thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're doing a song together


----------



## YSoLovely

Jay Z doing a song with Taylor? :weird:
What would Yeezus say?


----------



## michie

YSoLovely said:


> Jay Z doing a song with Taylor? :weird:
> What would Yeezus say?



"Imma let y'all finish...cause I ain't got no other choice..."


----------



## Sassys

jclaybo said:


> JT, Jay Z, Swift, water bottles, secret meeting, JT in glasses, Jay in all black, this only means one thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're doing a song together



:lolots::lolots:

Hanging with Taylor and not Kim :lolots::lolots:


----------



## AEGIS

jclaybo said:


> JT, Jay Z, Swift, water bottles, secret meeting, JT in glasses, Jay in all black, this only means one thing
> 
> 
> they're doing a song together





I thought the same thing and I am not pleased.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

There's talk that it has something to do with Apple or Google.


----------



## berrydiva

So y'all just gonna ignore Beyonce's fit huh?


----------



## Lounorada

ForeverYoung87 said:


> There's talk that it has something to do with Apple or Google.


This I can see and it would make much more sense. 
As for Jay doing a song with Swifty, I can't see that happening.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> So y'all just gonna ignore Beyonce's fit huh?


Fit, you say? 
Or are you talking about her getting sued because of 'Drunk In Love'?


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Fit, you say?
> Or are you talking about her getting sued because of 'Drunk In Love'?



She getting sued again?


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She getting sued again?


Yep, by some Hungarian folk singer who claims her voice was used without permission in the beginning of Drunk In Love. 
What fit did Bey have then? I'm nosey :ninja:


----------



## charmesh

I doubt it's Apple. Jay did a deal with another phone company not that long ago.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think Berrydiva is referring to Bey's Canadian tuxedo/lumberjack look in her latest outfit pics, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think Berrydiva is referring to Bey's *Canadian tuxedo/lumberjack* look in her latest outfit pics, lol.


 and  to the bold



Lounorada said:


> Yep, by some Hungarian folk singer who claims her voice was used without permission in the beginning of Drunk In Love.
> What fit did Bey have then? I'm nosey :ninja:


What she said.
.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> and  to the bold
> 
> What she said.
> .


:giggles: 
I was trying to ignore the lumberjack get-up, you brought it up


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think Berrydiva is referring to Bey's Canadian tuxedo/lumberjack look in her latest outfit pics, lol.



Call me a stan but I thought the denim on denim look was very much a #look like its very much something I would wear although with better shoes tbh


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


Blue is too cute


----------



## Sasha2012

She just released a short film starring her adorable girl Blue Ivy.

And ever the doting mother Beyonce posted snaps from a recent photo shoot to her website featuring the two-year-old.

Queen Bey, 33, smiles brightly in one image as she watches her little one race around the room, clearly stealing all the attention during the professional shoot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aling-attention-photoshoot.html#ixzz3M7019yHx


----------



## NY_Mami

I hate those robocop shoes...


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> "Imma let y'all finish...cause I ain't got no other choice..."



basically!!



New-New said:


> *Call me a stan* but I thought the denim on denim look was very much a #look like its very much something I would wear although with better shoes tbh




believe me - we do!!   her biggest!




NY_Mami said:


> I hate those robocop shoes...



those and her black Lurch boots!  dreadful!!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> She just released a short film starring her adorable girl Blue Ivy.
> 
> And ever the doting mother Beyonce posted snaps from a recent photo shoot to her website featuring the two-year-old.
> 
> Queen Bey, 33, smiles brightly in one image as she watches her little one race around the room, clearly stealing all the attention during the professional shoot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aling-attention-photoshoot.html#ixzz3M7019yHx



I like the lumberjack outfit...but I can never forgive her for those shoes ^^^.  They are SO wrong.  SO WRONG.


----------



## Tivo

How does she not realize how ridiculous she looks 99% of the time? Is her stylist low-key clowning her?


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> How does she not realize how ridiculous she looks 99% of the time? Is her stylist low-key clowning her?


Does her stylist dress her daily or just put outfits together?


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> She just released a short film starring her adorable girl Blue Ivy.
> 
> And ever the doting mother Beyonce posted snaps from a recent photo shoot to her website featuring the two-year-old.
> 
> Queen Bey, 33, smiles brightly in one image as she watches her little one race around the room, clearly stealing all the attention during the professional shoot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aling-attention-photoshoot.html#ixzz3M7019yHx




that's just wrong


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/15/beyonce-crimped-her-hair-for-night-out-with-taylor-swift/

Beyonce shows off her crimped hairstyle while posing in front of a Christmas tree on Sunday (December 14) in New York City.

The 33-year-old entertainer attended the Justin Timberlake concert on the 20/20 Experience Tour that night with her husband Jay Z. The married couple sat behind Taylor Swift and the girls from the band Haim.

During the show, Jay surprised the crowd by joining Justin for Holy Grail and Bey was captured on video dancing with Taylor throughout the song!

FYI: Beyonce is wearing a tbaglosangeles top and a Kisua skirt.


----------



## Tivo

The blues don't even match.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^She tried to mix prints and failed horribly.

All the money in the world and she can barely put a good outfit together....why, just why?


----------



## .pursefiend.

her face looks pretty in the lumberjack pics.. that's all i got


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/15/beyonce-crimped-her-hair-for-night-out-with-taylor-swift/
> 
> Beyonce shows off her crimped hairstyle while posing in front of a Christmas tree on Sunday (December 14) in New York City.
> 
> The 33-year-old entertainer attended the Justin Timberlake concert on the 20/20 Experience Tour that night with her husband Jay Z. The married couple sat behind Taylor Swift and the girls from the band Haim.
> 
> During the show, Jay surprised the crowd by joining Justin for Holy Grail and Bey was captured on video dancing with Taylor throughout the song!
> 
> FYI: Beyonce is wearing a tbaglosangeles top and a Kisua skirt.



Bey needs to staph it. What makes her think she has some fashion mojo? I think God was fair when she gave her the pretty face and the voice and not fashion sense.


----------



## YSoLovely

It got worse...












http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rts-enjoys-Manhattan-night-husband-Jay-Z.html


----------



## .pursefiend.




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her narcissism is hilarious.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


>



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## *spoiled*

the hating is hilarious


----------



## .pursefiend.

who's hating? stevie wonder can see she looks a mess


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Chris Tucker gif lol!


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> *It got worse...*
> 
> View attachment 2835155
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835160
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835161
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835166
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rts-enjoys-Manhattan-night-husband-Jay-Z.html




you say that as if it unusual for bey!






.pursefiend. said:


> who's hating? stevie wonder can see she looks a mess




:lolots:

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

Maybe she had a lady accident in her other pants and had to throw on Jay's basketball shorts. That's really the only possible explanation.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Maybe she had a lady accident in her other pants and had to throw on Jay's basketball shorts. That's really the only possible explanation.



:lolots:


----------



## Nathalya

berrydiva said:


> Maybe she had a lady accident in her other pants and had to throw on Jay's basketball shorts. That's really the only possible explanation.



Lmaooo :lolots:


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> Maybe she had a lady accident in her other pants and had to throw on Jay's basketball shorts. That's really the only possible explanation.



Bwahaha! That make sense!

That is why she has the jacket tied around her waist...as insurance against further accidents .


----------



## noitsyou

Her calves are a completely different shape. I know she's put on weight but they look like someone else's legs.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> Maybe she had a lady accident in her other pants and had to throw on Jay's basketball shorts. That's really the only possible explanation.



That one made me giggle.


----------



## NY_Mami

bag-princess said:


> basically!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> believe me - we do!!   her biggest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those and her black Lurch boots!  dreadful!!



I actually love those boots...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

It must still be possible to get a Juicy Couture sweatsuit to buy somewhere. 

Because at this rate that might be Bey's best best.


----------



## wantitneedit

The Fug girls have a retrospective of Beyonce's fashion on their site.  56 pages of madness.  Hope this link works.

http://www.gofugyourself.com/beyonce-a-fugstory-12-2014


----------



## Sasha2012

It's not something most people could pull off, but Beyonce looked incredible in a hot pink suit on Monday. 

The 33-year-old's bright look flashed her ample cleavage as she enjoyed a parents-only outing with her husband Jay Z in New York City .

Beyonce was clearly looking forward to a date night despite the Big Apple chill, and stepped out hours after posting a video of her sublime dancing skills to Instagram.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...deo-impressive-dance-moves.html#ixzz3MgtkGzee


----------



## berrydiva

Where in the Monday night bible readings is she going in that outfit?


----------



## New-New

berrydiva said:


> Where in the Monday night bible readings is she going in that outfit?



Truly like the hair and fit are a mess but mainly the hair but do you sis


----------



## dlina03

She has a lot of hits and misses these past few weeks so I'm gonna assume she's transitioning in another stylist. The hair is cute.. But reminds me of a wig review I seen on YouTube. Something is off about it......


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Where in the Monday night bible readings is she going in that outfit?



that's a church thottie outfit to tempt that pastor


----------



## dangerouscurves

wantitneedit said:


> The Fug girls have a retrospective of Beyonce's fashion on their site.  56 pages of madness.  Hope this link works.
> 
> http://www.gofugyourself.com/beyonce-a-fugstory-12-2014



Ooooh!!!! I'm gonna have to see this at home with a real computer!


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> It got worse...
> 
> View attachment 2835155
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835160
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835161
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835166
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rts-enjoys-Manhattan-night-husband-Jay-Z.html



Oh Bey...


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Maybe she had a lady accident in her other pants and had to throw on Jay's basketball shorts. That's really the only possible explanation.



Hahaha!!! I can see it being true!


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> that's a church thottie outfit to tempt that pastor









that whole article was just wrong!!!!  "looked incredible"   "ample cleavage"!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> that's a church thottie outfit to tempt that pastor


----------



## bag-princess

Papa Knowles is having a garage sale!!!!!!


check out the pic in the article!!!


*Mathew Knowles*

*Hawking Beyonce Stuff for Top $$$*

*Deep Discounts on Solange *



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/12/23/beyonce-dad-garage-sale-selling-destinys-child-solange/#ixzz3MjGdDz3a
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> Papa Knowles is having a garage sale!!!!!!
> 
> 
> check out the pic in the article!!!
> 
> 
> *Mathew Knowles*
> 
> *Hawking Beyonce Stuff for Top $$$*
> 
> *Deep Discounts on Solange *
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/12/23/beyonce-dad-garage-sale-selling-destinys-child-solange/#ixzz3MjGdDz3a
> ​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





Wow


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> Papa Knowles is having a garage sale!!!!!!
> 
> 
> check out the pic in the article!!!
> 
> 
> *Mathew Knowles*
> 
> *Hawking Beyonce Stuff for Top $$$*
> 
> *Deep Discounts on Solange *
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/12/23/beyonce-dad-garage-sale-selling-destinys-child-solange/#ixzz3MjGdDz3a
> ​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Gotta pay the child support on them outside babies somehow


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He could have been great.


----------



## bag-princess

they always going in on solo


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> they always going in on solo



i know, i hate that


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Deep Discounts&#8230;

Now that ain't right...


----------



## Sasha2012

She was named by Forbes as the second highest paid musician of 2014 after earning a whopping $155 million, just behind hip hop mogul Dr Dre.

So when it comes to the holidays you'd expect nothing less than globe trotting luxury from Beyonce Knowles.

And on Christmas Eve the 33-year-old mega star posted snaps from a romantic getaway in Iceland with her husband Jay Z.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Z-Iceland-romantic-holiday.html#ixzz3MsBFRFvd


----------



## New-New

yath slay me queenth.  who let ha wear them sunglasses?


----------



## Sasha2012

More picture from Iceland, they celebrated Jay's birthday there earlier this month.


----------



## morgan20

I want to be like Bey and Jay when I grow up lol......seriously I cannot imagine my partner and myself jumping out of planes, taking pictures..he just would not participate!


----------



## Lounorada

I have to admit, the pictures from Iceland are pretty cool. Looked like a pretty great experience


----------



## bag-princess

morgan20 said:


> I want to be like Bey and Jay when I grow up lol......seriously I cannot imagine my partner and myself jumping out of planes, taking pictures..he just would not participate!





yea - like i said before that is ALL i admire about them or any celebrity!  being able to afford these kind of experiences all over the world whenever they want to.


----------



## berrydiva

Those pics from Iceland just make me want to pack my bags and go there.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Those pics from Iceland just make me want to pack my bags and go there.


Yep, I feel the same!


----------



## YSoLovely

Iceland is beautiful, but I don't eff with the snow and cold like that. It gets bad enough where I live that I won't spend my vacation in the freeeeeeezing effing cold. 


Sandy beaches > icy mountains.


----------



## Stephanie***

I always wanted to get to Iceland! It's beautiful!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> More picture from Iceland, they celebrated Jay's birthday there earlier this month.



Eaux heck neaux! It's too cold. I got shivers just looking at these pics.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

dangerouscurves said:


> Eaux heck neaux! It's too cold. I got shivers just looking at these pics.


I spent one Christmas in Austria amongst the mountain pines many years ago. It was one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen; it was like being in a postcard. I STILL remember how cold it was and the horrible sensation of your feet and legs feeling like they were on fire when you got back inside and in front a fire. I have never experienced cold like that anywhere else.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thingofbeauty said:


> I spent one Christmas in Austria amongst the mountain pines many years ago. It was one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen; it was like being in a postcard. I STILL remember how cold it was and the horrible sensation of your feet and legs feeling like they were on fire when you got back inside and in front a fire. I have never experienced cold like that anywhere else.



 There's no doubt how beautiful it is when the sun is shining up there. But yeah I know the painful feet and hands feeling.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

dangerouscurves said:


> There's no doubt how beautiful it is when the sun is shining up there. But yeah I know the painful feet and hands feeling.


Every so often I go, "Hey, I should do that again. That was so beautiful, why haven't I gone back."

And it ends there. I think my brain stops the thought process out of self preservation.


----------



## dangerouscurves

thingofbeauty said:


> every so often i go, "hey, i should do that again. That was so beautiful, why haven't i gone back."
> 
> and it ends there. I think my brain stops the thought process out of self preservation.



:-d


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Gorgeous.


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems as though they're on a determined mission to cover all corners of the globe this December.

Days after Beyoncé unveiled shots of her holidaying in Iceland for her husband Jay Z's 45th birthday, the Grammy-winning beauty has been snapped enjoying a Christmas break in Thailand.

Accompanied by their daughter Blue Ivy - who turns three on January 7 - the couple were spotted lapping up the sights and delights of Phuket - with Beyoncé going for a ride on a baby elephant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-Jay-Z-daughter-Blue-Ivy.html#ixzz3N7O0G4kg


----------



## CeeJay

Stephanie*** said:


> I always wanted to get to Iceland! It's beautiful!



It is; been there!  BUT .. I would not recommend going in the Winter months because: 

1)  wicked cold 
2)  very little hours of sunlight (about 3) 

The best time to go is in the summer months where .. albeit, not "warm" per se, you only have 3 hours of darkness .. which makes it perfect to go moseying about.  In addition to Reykjavik, you have to go to the Blue Lagoon (geothermal spa) and to the geysers/continental drift (although be prepared for a 'stinky' adventure due to the sulfur smell). 

The Northern Lights can be seen from September thru April; that's an amazing sight too!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

CeeJay said:


> It is; been there!  BUT .. I would not recommend going in the Winter months because:
> 
> 1)  wicked cold
> 2)  very little hours of sunlight (about 3)
> 
> The best time to go is in the summer months where .. albeit, not "warm" per se, you only have 3 hours of darkness .. which makes it perfect to go moseying about.  In addition to Reykjavik, you have to go to the Blue Lagoon (geothermal spa) and to the geysers/continental drift (although be prepared for a 'stinky' adventure due to the sulfur smell).
> 
> The Northern Lights can be seen from September thru April; that's an amazing sight too!


I've always wanted to go but I don't do well in cold. And. Well. The name IS Iceland...


----------



## CeeJay

Thingofbeauty said:


> I've always wanted to go but I don't do well in cold. And. Well. The name IS Iceland...



Oh yeah, there's a LOT of snow .. but not as bad as Greenland, which is COVERED (over 90%) with snow.  Kind of ironic, but the Nordic folks laugh at the fact that Iceland is called Iceland, when in fact, it has less snow/ice than Greenland!!  Greenland is gorgeous too!


----------



## Stephanie***

CeeJay said:


> It is; been there!  BUT .. I would not recommend going in the Winter months because:
> 
> 1)  wicked cold
> 2)  very little hours of sunlight (about 3)
> 
> The best time to go is in the summer months where .. albeit, not "warm" per se, you only have 3 hours of darkness .. which makes it perfect to go moseying about.  In addition to Reykjavik, you have to go to the Blue Lagoon (geothermal spa) and to the geysers/continental drift (although be prepared for a 'stinky' adventure due to the sulfur smell).
> 
> The Northern Lights can be seen from September thru April; that's an amazing sight too!


 
Thank you so much! I'd love to see the lights so bad!


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> I've always wanted to go but I don't do well in cold. *And. Well. The name IS Iceland*...





  EXACTLY!!!!   as gorgeous as pics of it are - they don't fool me!   i am a southern belle born and raised and i don't do cold weather well at all either!  anything below 50 degrees and i am complaining.  i can't imagine willingly going somewhere where colder than that!


----------



## Lounorada

CeeJay said:


> It is; been there!  BUT .. I would not recommend going in the Winter months because:
> 
> 1)  wicked cold
> 2)  very little hours of sunlight (about 3)
> 
> The best time to go is in the summer months where .. albeit, not "warm" per se, you only have 3 hours of darkness .. which makes it perfect to go moseying about.  In addition to Reykjavik, you have to go to the Blue Lagoon (geothermal spa) and to the geysers/continental drift (although be prepared for a 'stinky' adventure due to the sulfur smell).
> 
> The Northern Lights can be seen from September thru April; that's an amazing sight too!




Thanks for the info CeeJay, notes taken!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

&#128525; how cute are they? http://globalgrind.com/2014/12/24/k...illy-run-after-blue-ivy-in-the-airport-video/


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


----------



## bag-princess

oops!



*Solange Knowles Nailed By Taxman Days After Marriage*





While *Beyonce* shops for $70 million homes, her sister *Solange* is getting dogged by the taxman almost immediately after she got hitched.

Solange needs to settle up with the State of California, which claims she owes more than $55,000 in taxes for 2010-12.  

And to add insult to injury ... the tax lien was filed 3 days after Solange tied the knot.

Meanwhile, back at the homestead,* Mathew Knowles* is having a* marathon garage sale* where he's hawking Solange's CDs for $1.96. A Beyonce poster is going for $200.

Life ... it isn't always fair.



http://www.tmz.com/2014/12/28/solange-knowles-tax-problems-marriage-owes-taxes/#ixzz3ND53dlWU
​


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Daaammmn


----------



## ByeKitty

Mathew Knowles is a ridiculous human being!


----------



## Stephanie***

okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay....


----------



## Lounorada

Spotted in Burma














Tumblr


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Spotted in Burma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr



Her toes are yuck.


----------



## Pia Ismea

Sassys said:


> Her toes are yuck.


----------



## bag-princess

And they are both too damn old to keep throwing up that sign all the time! it's so junior high.


----------



## hermes_lemming

http://www.onegreenplanet.org/news/major-fail-beyonce-travels-to-thailand-and-rides-baby-elephant/

Wtf is wrong with this woman? Dmn moron. Who in their right mind would climb on top of a BABY!!

Hell, let's see how she feels if I climbed on top of her kids shoulders.  See if she is still grinning like an eejit then. Ffs. Smh.


----------



## bag-princess

hermes_lemming said:


> http://www.onegreenplanet.org/news/major-fail-beyonce-travels-to-thailand-and-rides-baby-elephant/
> 
> Wtf is wrong with this woman? Dmn moron. Who in their right mind would climb on top of a BABY!!
> 
> Hell, let's see how she feels if I climbed on top of her kids shoulders.  See if she is still grinning like an eejit then. Ffs. Smh.





ITA with you!


----------



## charmesh

hermes_lemming said:


> http://www.onegreenplanet.org/news/major-fail-beyonce-travels-to-thailand-and-rides-baby-elephant/
> 
> Wtf is wrong with this woman? Dmn moron. Who in their right mind would climb on top of a BABY!!
> 
> Hell, let's see how she feels if I climbed on top of her kids shoulders.  See if she is still grinning like an eejit then. Ffs. Smh.


I have to agree. Add in the fact that elephants have been known to get pi$$ed off and rampage. That's a hint from nature to let them be. I wouldn't even let my kids go to the circus, elephant and tigers aren't farm animals


----------



## DivineMissM

CeeJay said:


> It is; been there!  BUT .. I would not recommend going in the Winter months because:
> 
> 1)  wicked cold
> 2)  very little hours of sunlight (about 3)
> 
> The best time to go is in the summer months where .. albeit, not "warm" per se, you only have 3 hours of darkness .. which makes it perfect to go moseying about.  In addition to Reykjavik, you have to go to the Blue Lagoon (geothermal spa) and to the geysers/continental drift (although be prepared for a 'stinky' adventure due to the sulfur smell).
> 
> *The Northern Lights can be seen from September thru April; that's an amazing sight too! *



I'd love to see the Northern Lights someday.  I don't do well in the cold either, but I think that would be worth it.  



bag-princess said:


> oops!
> 
> 
> 
> *Solange Knowles Nailed By Taxman Days After Marriage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While *Beyonce* shops for $70 million homes, her sister *Solange* is getting dogged by the taxman almost immediately after she got hitched.
> 
> Solange needs to settle up with the State of California, which claims she owes more than $55,000 in taxes for 2010-12.
> 
> And to add insult to injury ... the tax lien was filed 3 days after Solange tied the knot.
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the homestead,* Mathew Knowles* is having a* marathon garage sale* where he's hawking Solange's CDs for $1.96. A Beyonce poster is going for $200.
> 
> Life ... it isn't always fair.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/12/28/solange-knowles-tax-problems-marriage-owes-taxes/#ixzz3ND53dlWU
> ​



Oh boy.  Like the "tax man" cares when she got married.  lol  No comment on Mr. Knowles.  



bag-princess said:


> And they are both too damn old to keep throwing up that sign all the time! it's so junior high.



Agreed!



charmesh said:


> I have to agree. Add in the fact that elephants have been known to get pi$$ed off and rampage. That's a hint from nature to let them be. I wouldn't even let my kids go to the circus, elephant and tigers aren't farm animals



Agreed!  Animals aren't photo props.


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> And they are both too damn old to keep throwing up that sign all the time! it's so junior high.


They throw it up because they have to.


----------



## AEGIS

Most people don't know about elephant torture I gather.  In fact, I learned about it here.


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> Most people don't know about elephant torture I gather.  In fact, I learned about it here.



Same here.


----------



## leeann

Tivo said:


> They throw it up because they have to.



Who makes them?  I thought he owns the whole label


----------



## Tivo

leeann said:


> Who makes them?  I thought he owns the whole label


The deception surrounding these two clowns is deep.


----------



## YSoLovely

leeann said:


> Who makes them?  I thought he owns the whole label




Roc Nation is a joint venture with Live Nation. Jay's the "head" or should I say face of the label, but there's a whole lot of people who run the operation.
Same with Bey's Parkwood.
That's why I'm always more than slightly amused when her stans talk about how she's managing herself... lol, right. 


Nobody's making them throw that sign up, though. They know their marketing 101 and it seems to mean a lot to them. Roc La Familia.


----------



## uhpharm01

YSoLovely said:


> Nobody's making them throw that sign up, though. They know their marketing 101 and it seems to mean a lot to them. Roc La Familia.


That's Right!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

AEGIS said:


> Most people don't know about elephant torture I gather.  In fact, I learned about it here.





New-New said:


> Same here.



It's a baby.  Should be pretty common sense, no? Don't climb on any baby's back. Regardless of species.


----------



## AEGIS

hermes_lemming said:


> It's a baby.  Should be pretty common sense, no? Don't climb on any baby's back. Regardless of species.


----------



## hermes_lemming

AEGIS said:


>



Lol


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Roc Nation is a joint venture with Live Nation. Jay's the "head" or should I say face of the label, but there's a whole lot of people who run the operation.
> Same with Bey's Parkwood.
> *That's why I'm always more than slightly amused when her stans talk about how she's managing herself... lol, right. *





yea that's a good one.   as if! :giggles:
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lizmil

AEGIS said:


>




That's what I dislike about most celebrities.  They urge everyone to have a low carbon footprint, conserve to this, do that, blah blah blah,  but they jet set around in private planes and such.  The "little" people should conserve and do without but they live their lifestyle!  Not just Beyonce with the elephant but stars in general.


----------



## YSoLovely

lizmil said:


> That's what I dislike about most celebrities.*  They urge everyone to have a low carbon footprint, conserve to this, do that, blah blah blah,  but they jet set around in private planes and such.  *The "little" people should conserve and do without but they live their lifestyle!  Not just Beyonce with the elephant but stars in general.




The first one that comes to mind is Mr. Save the tigers/turtles/environment Leonardo DiCaprio who likes to talk about driving an eco friendly car, but doesn't say ish about vacationing on some of the biggest yachts in some of the most exclusive places on the planet, enjoying the finer things in life in his private jet. Phony.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> The first one that comes to mind is Mr. Save the tigers/turtles/environment Leonardo DiCaprio who likes to talk about driving an eco friendly car, but doesn't say ish about vacationing on some of the biggest yachts in some of the most exclusive places on the planet, enjoying the finer things in life in his private jet. Phony.




So true. Celebs say things because they like how it sounds and the pats on the back it might bring.


----------



## charmesh

YSoLovely said:


> Roc Nation is a joint venture with Live Nation. Jay's the "head" or should I say face of the label, but there's a whole lot of people who run the operation.
> Same with Bey's Parkwood.
> That's why I'm always more than slightly amused when her stans talk about how she's managing herself... lol, right.
> 
> 
> Nobody's making them throw that sign up, though. They know their marketing 101 and it seems to mean a lot to them. Roc La Familia.



My favorite jay scam is his champagne. He started drinking it after buying a share of the company. And flashing it in videos. It's not worth the price. I was told by a sommelier that it's a repackaged $50 champagne. People are paying for Jay and the bottle. It's just show off wine


----------



## Sasha2012

They've kicked off the end of the year with a romantic and whirlwind adventure to Iceland then Thailand.

And it appears Beyonce and Jay Z are leaving no stone unturned in their quest to explore the globe.

On Saturday, the 33-year-old and her husband, 45, took in the sights of Cambodia's historic Buddhist temple Angkor Wat for a parents-only viewing of the ancient tourist destination.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Buddhist-temple-Angkor-Wat.html#ixzz3Nt9eWc6r


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> They've kicked off the end of the year with a romantic and whirlwind adventure to Iceland then Thailand.
> 
> And it appears Beyonce and Jay Z are leaving no stone unturned in their quest to explore the globe.
> 
> On Saturday, the 33-year-old and her husband, 45, took in the sights of Cambodia's historic Buddhist temple Angkor Wat for a parents-only viewing of the ancient tourist destination.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Buddhist-temple-Angkor-Wat.html#ixzz3Nt9eWc6r



In that last pic he looks embarrassed to be standing next to her in that costume. Or annoyed that he had to wait around while she had her hair and makeup done to take a few pictures  of her in it


----------



## Lounorada

Looks like Julius the security guy forgot to bring a hat


----------



## Nathalya

What is up with that first outfit?! I know she's on vacation and it's all about comfort yadiyadiya but why where these pieces even in her suitcase? They look horrible separately and a bigger mess thrown together.


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


Thailand






















Cambodia


----------



## YSoLovely

Nathalya said:


> What is up with that first outfit?! I know she's on vacation and it's all about comfort yadiyadiya but why where these pieces even in her suitcase? They look horrible separately and a bigger mess thrown together.



B can't dress for s***. That's common knowledge at this point.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> My favorite jay scam is his champagne. He started drinking it after buying a share of the company. And flashing it in videos. It's not worth the price.* I was told by a sommelier that it's a repackaged $50 champagne. *People are paying for Jay and the bottle. It's just show off wine




:lolots::lolots:   and even worse - people think they are paying to drink what jay does!!!  he wouldn't use it for mouthwash!!



Sasha2012 said:


> They've kicked off the end of the year with a romantic and whirlwind adventure to Iceland then Thailand.






oh come on bey!!!  do you really need a pic of jay flashing the secret bat signal sign! as if you have not seen or done it enough!!  does that alert the mothership where they are at any given time???:giggles:


----------



## Nathalya

YSoLovely said:


> B can't dress for s***. That's common knowledge at this point.



:roflmao:


----------



## jclaybo

charmesh said:


> My favorite jay scam is his champagne. He started drinking it after buying a share of the company. And flashing it in videos. It's not worth the price. I was told by a sommelier that it's a repackaged $50 champagne. People are paying for Jay and the bottle. It's just show off wine


same with Dusse,


----------



## twinkle.tink

Well, this is an unfortunate snap...she looks about 8 1/2 months pregnant here.
She really does need a stylist or a better one.  I am all for personal taste and style. I give a lot of leeway and even support things I personally don't care for if it is a personal style...but she just consistently looks bad. No one with that much money and access should ever look that bad, that consistently...without any personal sense of style.  It boggles my mind.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sasha2012 said:


> They've kicked off the end of the year with a romantic and whirlwind adventure to Iceland then Thailand.
> 
> And it appears Beyonce and Jay Z are leaving no stone unturned in their quest to explore the globe.
> 
> On Saturday, the 33-year-old and her husband, 45, took in the sights of Cambodia's historic Buddhist temple Angkor Wat for a parents-only viewing of the ancient tourist destination.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Buddhist-temple-Angkor-Wat.html#ixzz3Nt9eWc6r






Lounorada said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cambodia


Kicked off the year and pissed me off in the same process. Her recent snaps with her azz on baby elephant and sporting those religious headdress just reaffirms what an airhead she is.


----------



## Tivo

She really is an airhead. Whenever I hear her new song on the radio I literally laugh out loud. She thinks she sounds so badass but really she just sounds ridiculous.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks realllllly pregnant


----------



## DivineMissM

leeann said:


> Who makes them?  I thought he owns the whole label




Satan.


----------



## uhpharm01

She maybe an airhead but she's a very rich airhead.


----------



## leeann

Do they do anything on their vacations besides pose for pictures?


----------



## berrydiva

leeann said:


> Do they do anything on their vacations besides pose for pictures?


Looks like they're visiting and actually seeing the world...isn't posing for pics what most people do when they go visit cultural places? You know to capture the memory....and all that jazz. Dunno...maybe you don't take any pics on vaycay but seems to be what most folks do...it also beats only shopping and other vapid activities on your vaycays.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> looks like they're visiting and actually seeing the world...isn't posing for pics what most people do when they go visit cultural places? You know to capture the memory....and all that jazz. Dunno...maybe you don't take any pics on vaycay but seems to be what most folks do...it also beats only shopping and other vapid activities on your vaycays.



+1


----------



## Tivo

uhpharm01 said:


> She maybe an airhead but she's a very rich airhead.


I wouldn't trade places with her for all the riches in the world. And as much as I adore Rihanna, I wouldn't want her life either. Everything isn't always what it seems.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> I wouldn't trade places with her for all the riches in the world. And as much as I adore Rihanna, I wouldn't want her life either. *Everything isn't always what it seems*.





i don't know what it will take to make people realize this.


----------



## jclaybo

DivineMissM said:


> Satan.


:lolots:


----------



## uhpharm01

Tivo said:


> I wouldn't trade places with her for all the riches in the world. And as much as I adore Rihanna, I wouldn't want her life either. Everything isn't always what it seems.


I see you're point.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I wouldn't trade places with her for all the riches in the world. And as much as I adore Rihanna, I wouldn't want her life either. Everything isn't always what it seems.



Ditto. I find nothing about celebrity life appealing outside of access to travel lavishly and see the world. But living in that fishbowl...nah.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> I wouldn't trade places with her for all the riches in the world. And as much as I adore Rihanna, I wouldn't want her life either. Everything isn't always what it seems.



I agree. Although I wouldn't say no to Bey's fortune and all the great vacations   but her life? That would be a hell-no-thanks from me.


----------



## zen1965

She wore a Khmer Apsara dancer headdress and costume. Yeah, well. 
Some people like to dress up in what they consider native costumes when on holiday. If you want to look ridiculous (and in some cases offend the locals), go right ahead.  
I lived in Cambodia for several years and it never crossed my mind to put on an Apsara dancer costume. But then, I am not Beyonce. Thank goodness.


----------



## zen1965

She wore an Apsara dancer headdress and costume worn by Khmer classical dancers.
Obviously, she is not the only one liking to dress up "like the natives" when on holiday. Not my kettle of fish, but if you want to look ridiculous (and offend the locals in some cases), go right ahead.
In fact, I lived in Cambodia for several years, and it never crossed my mind to put on an Apsara costume. But then I am not Beyonce. Thank goodness.


----------



## jclaybo

Bey looks like she's been eating good, I would love to be chilling visiting foreign lands eating all types of food and she has no tour or album to promote so she probably doesnt care at all. Let it all hang out Bey, I feel you


----------



## ByeKitty

She does look like she gained some... She also looks pregnant to me. Maybe she is?


----------



## ByeKitty

Lounorada said:


> I agree. Although I wouldn't say no to Bey's fortune and all the great vacations   but her life? That would be a hell-no-thanks from me.



Especially trying to stick to such a controlled public image, sleeping with Jay Z, and acting like a show pony on stage night after night  And then there's probably plenty of other things that we do not get to see.
I would like to swap lives with her for a month or so if I could... Very curious to see what that would be like.


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> Especially trying to stick to such a controlled public image, sleeping with Jay Z, and acting like a show pony on stage night after night  And then there's probably plenty of other things that we do not get to see.
> I would like to swap lives with her for a month or so if I could... Very curious to see what that would be like.


Yeah, I'd be curious to see exactly what it's like to live that kind of life for a week or two. But the fact that these celebs lives are so calculated and controlled, that would repulse me and make me run for the hills.


----------



## DivineMissM

berrydiva said:


> Looks like they're visiting and actually seeing the world...isn't posing for pics what most people do when they go visit cultural places? You know to capture the memory....and all that jazz. Dunno...maybe you don't take any pics on vaycay but seems to be what most folks do...it also beats only shopping and other vapid activities on your vaycays.



Definitely.  I take a bajillion pics on vacation.  And even though I don't normally take pics of myself, I do on vacation!



berrydiva said:


> Ditto. I find nothing about celebrity life appealing outside of access to travel lavishly and see the world. But living in that fishbowl...nah.



Exactly.  Constantly being watched and criticized.  Having to live up to whatever image you've been assigned.  Always wondering if people were just your friend because of who you are and what you can do for them.  Even your family wants you to do for them.  No way.  



jclaybo said:


> Bey looks like she's been eating good, I would love to be chilling visiting foreign lands eating all types of food and she has no tour or album to promote so she probably doesnt care at all. Let it all hang out Bey, I feel you



Vacation wouldn't be 1/2 as fun if you couldn't enjoy the food!



ByeKitty said:


> Especially trying to stick to such a controlled public image, sleeping with Jay Z, and acting like a show pony on stage night after night  And then there's probably plenty of other things that we do not get to see.
> I would like to swap lives with her for a month or so if I could... Very curious to see what that would be like.



Yeah, I'm curious to see what their life is like behind closed doors.  But I imagine I wouldn't like it very much.  A week would probably be enough for me.


----------



## berrydiva

DivineMissM said:


> Vacation wouldn't be 1/2 as fun if you couldn't enjoy the food!


Nothing worse than traveling with someone who only wants burgers and fries or really adverse to the idea of trying regional/ethnic dishes on vaycay. Drives me insane...the food is the best part to me too!


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Nothing worse than traveling with someone who only wants burgers and fries or really adverse to the idea of trying regional/ethnic dishes on vaycay. Drives me insane...the food is the best part to me too!



I vacationed with a woman like that once.....we're no longer friends.


----------



## AEGIS

zen1965 said:


> She wore a Khmer Apsara dancer headdress and costume. Yeah, well.
> Some people like to dress up in what they consider native costumes when on holiday. If you want to look ridiculous (and in some cases offend the locals), go right ahead.
> I lived in Cambodia for several years and it never crossed my mind to put on an Apsara dancer costume. But then, I am not Beyonce. Thank goodness.





I got curious and googled and it said the dance is performed for entertainment and is just a form of dance--like idk break dancing.  Is it really that offensive to wear the dress?  When I go to Nigerian weddings, I wear traditional clothing, Indian wedding, a sari.


----------



## YSoLovely

*Jay Z says "hip hop has done more for racial relations than most cultural icons".
*
Whether you acknowledge it or not, Jay Z has made a point of addressing  race issues in his music, with his more recent work looking at black  affluence, and the problems that persist through wealth and class. In a  new piece for Oprah's "Master Class" project, Hov argues that hip hop  has improved race relations in a way that almost no other figure or  artform.

*"I think that hip hop has done more for racial relations than most  cultural icons," says Jay in the clip. "Save Martin Luther King, because  his dream speech we realize[d] when President ***** got elected. *But,  the impact of the music, you know, this music didn't only influence kids  from urban areas. It influenced people all around the world."

The rap icon goes on to explain his belief that racism is often learned  at a young, but can be obstructed through idol worship. &#8220;It&#8217;s very  difficult to teach racism when your kid looks up to Snoop Doggy Dogg,"  he said, going on to describe the benefits of the club scene. "Before  people partied in separate clubs. There were hip hop clubs and there  were techno clubs," he explained.* "Now people party together, and once  you have people partying, dancing, and singing along to the same music,  then conversations naturally happen after that."*

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/jay-z-a...ions-for-oprah-s-master-class-news.13473.html


Ummmm...


----------



## zen1965

AEGIS said:


> I got curious and googled and it said the dance is performed for entertainment and is just a form of dance--like idk break dancing.  Is it really that offensive to wear the dress?  When I go to Nigerian weddings, I wear traditional clothing, Indian wedding, a sari.



No, it is not offensive. It is just ridiculous. I guess we can be grateful that she did not try to copy the dancers. Her riding a bike in hotpants would be considered offensive esp.by elder Khmer and would put her in the category of a working girl.

As in classical Western ballet there are Apsara dancers and there are Apsara dancers. Meaning some of the tourist performances are pretty appalling. The dancers of the Khmer Royal Ballet on the other hand symbolise a very high art form. They train for several years before they are even allowed to perform in front of the king. Every hand and finger movement has a meaning. A truly awesome sight.

Wearing traditional Khmer dress, ie wearing a sarong, is highly appreciated when attending ceremonies (eg weddings). Yet, wearing an Apsara headdress would be considered a big no-no on such an occasion. Would you wear a tutu to my wedding? Exactly.
However, Beyonce did not attend a function. She just played dress-up for a photo op. And IMHO that is pretty ridiculous and could potentially cause offense even if it did not in this case. Better to tread lightly if you do not really know what you are dealing with. When I visit the States I do not dress up as a native American chieftain and pose in front of the Statue of Liberty. Just not my style of travelling.


----------



## YSoLovely

zen1965 said:


> No, it is not offensive. It is just ridiculous. I guess we can be grateful that she did not try to copy the dancers. Her riding a bike in hotpants would be considered offensive esp.by elder Khmer and would put her in the category of a working girl.
> 
> As in classical Western ballet there are Apsara dancers and there are Apsara dancers. Meaning some of the tourist performances are pretty appalling. The dancers of the Khmer Royal Ballet on the other hand symbolise a very high art form. They train for several years before they are even allowed to perform in front of the king. Every hand and finger movement has a meaning. A truly awesome sight.
> 
> Wearing traditional Khmer dress, ie wearing a sarong, is highly appreciated when attending ceremonies (eg weddings). Yet, wearing an Apsara headdress would be considered a big no-no on such an occasion. *Would you wear a tutu to my wedding? *Exactly.
> However, Beyonce did not attend a function. She just played dress-up for a photo op. And IMHO that is pretty ridiculous and could potentially cause offense even if it did not in this case. Better to tread lightly if you do not really know what you are dealing with. *When I visit the States I do not dress up as a native American chieftain and pose in front of the Statue of Liberty. *Just not my style of travelling.




 

Your explanation makes so much sense. As tourists we're often (unintentionally) ignorant to such things. Thank you for putting it in perspective.


----------



## dangerouscurves

zen1965 said:


> She wore an Apsara dancer headdress and costume worn by Khmer classical dancers.
> Obviously, she is not the only one liking to dress up "like the natives" when on holiday. Not my kettle of fish, but if you want to look ridiculous (and offend the locals in some cases), go right ahead.
> In fact, I lived in Cambodia for several years, and it never crossed my mind to put on an Apsara costume. But then I am not Beyonce. Thank goodness.



It's dancers headdress. I don't think it's that bad. In every touristic place that I visit there's always a place where you can rent local costume to take pictures in, even in Europe (Amsterdam).


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Nothing worse than traveling with someone who only wants burgers and fries or really adverse to the idea of trying regional/ethnic dishes on vaycay. Drives me insane...the food is the best part to me too!



Yes to this!


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-princess said:


> i don't know what it will take to make people realize this.


Thank you!!!



zen1965 said:


> No, it is not offensive. It is just ridiculous. I guess we can be grateful that she did not try to copy the dancers. Her riding a bike in hotpants would be considered offensive esp.by elder Khmer and would put her in the category of a working girl.
> 
> As in classical Western ballet there are Apsara dancers and there are Apsara dancers. Meaning some of the tourist performances are pretty appalling. The dancers of the Khmer Royal Ballet on the other hand symbolise a very high art form. They train for several years before they are even allowed to perform in front of the king. Every hand and finger movement has a meaning. A truly awesome sight.
> 
> Wearing traditional Khmer dress, ie wearing a sarong, is highly appreciated when attending ceremonies (eg weddings). Yet, wearing an Apsara headdress would be considered a big no-no on such an occasion. Would you wear a tutu to my wedding? Exactly.
> However, Beyonce did not attend a function. She just played dress-up for a photo op. And IMHO that is pretty ridiculous and could potentially cause offense even if it did not in this case. Better to tread lightly if you do not really know what you are dealing with. When I visit the States I do not dress up as a native American chieftain and pose in front of the Statue of Liberty. Just not my style of travelling.


Working girl is exactly what the man in the other couple was thinking "how much?"

She is just offensive period. 



dangerouscurves said:


> It's dancers headdress. I don't think it's that bad. In every touristic place that I visit there's always a place where you can rent local costume to take pictures in, even in Europe (Amsterdam).


She lacks class


----------



## bag-princess

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> Working girl is exactly what the man in the other couple was thinking "how much?"
> 
> She is just offensive period.
> 
> 
> *She lacks class*





THIS!    and as we have witnessed - all the money and traveling here and there all over the world has not changed this at all.


----------



## New-New

Idk what sort of idea you have about what "having class" means


----------



## zen1965

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes to this!


 
I agree, too. And I applaud anyone non-Cambodian from this forum who eats "prahok" (local fermented fish paste) for breakfast while visiting the ruins of Angkor. 

Eating local food, of course, has nothing to do with acting like a fool or (inadvertendly) mocking local customs.


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> No, it is not offensive. It is just ridiculous. I guess we can be grateful that she did not try to copy the dancers. Her riding a bike in hotpants would be considered offensive esp.by elder Khmer and would put her in the category of a working girl.
> 
> As in classical Western ballet there are Apsara dancers and there are Apsara dancers. Meaning some of the tourist performances are pretty appalling. The dancers of the Khmer Royal Ballet on the other hand symbolise a very high art form. They train for several years before they are even allowed to perform in front of the king. Every hand and finger movement has a meaning. A truly awesome sight.
> 
> Wearing traditional Khmer dress, ie wearing a sarong, is highly appreciated when attending ceremonies (eg weddings). Yet, wearing an Apsara headdress would be considered a big no-no on such an occasion. Would you wear a tutu to my wedding? Exactly.
> However, Beyonce did not attend a function. She just played dress-up for a photo op. And IMHO that is pretty ridiculous and could potentially cause offense even if it did not in this case. Better to tread lightly if you do not really know what you are dealing with. *When I visit the States I do not dress up as a native American chieftain and pose in front of the Statue of Liberty.* Just not my style of travelling.


 This would be awesome if you did though. And the juxtaposition of a Native American chieftain and the Statue of Liberty is hilarious to me....don't know if you meant it intentionally but kinda funny.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/jay-z-a...ions-for-oprah-s-master-class-news.13473.html

*Jay Z Argues Hip Hop's Positive Impact On Race Relations For Oprah's "Master Class"*

*Jay Z says "hip hop has done more for racial relations than most cultural icons".*

Whether you acknowledge it or not, Jay Z has made a point of addressing race issues in his music, with his more recent work looking at black affluence, and the problems that persist through wealth and class. In a new piece for Oprah's "Master Class" project, Hov argues that hip hop has improved race relations in a way that almost no other figure or artform.

"I think that hip hop has done more for racial relations than most cultural icons," says Jay in the clip. "Save Martin Luther King, because his dream speech we realize[d] when President ***** got elected. But, the impact of the music, you know, this music didn't only influence kids from urban areas. It influenced people all around the world."

The rap icon goes on to explain his belief that racism is often learned at a young, but can be obstructed through idol worship. Its very difficult to teach racism when your kid looks up to Snoop Doggy Dogg," he said, going on to describe the benefits of the club scene. "Before people partied in separate clubs. There were hip hop clubs and there were techno clubs," he explained. "Now people party together, and once you have people partying, dancing, and singing along to the same music, then conversations naturally happen after that."


----------



## berrydiva

I kind of agree with his point to some degree. His ignorance is allowing him to make a grand statement that it's done more than most cultural icons. It was more like it worked in tandem with activists, educators, and time to create tolerance and acceptance. Music breaks barriers, always, and brings unlikely people together but to act like somehow hip-hop did it by itself is absurd. And he's right, hip-hop of all genres has/had a major impact globally (more than people would like to give it credit);


----------



## knasarae

Did Oprah do another Master Class with him or is this the one from like a year ago?


----------



## Tivo

He may fool a lot of people but he'll never fool me. I see right through him and his "empire." Cannot stand the level of deception surrounding him. Such a shady fraud.


----------



## AEGIS

...i might wear a tutu to a wedding...

...awkwardly leaves thread....

until someone from that country and culture tells me it's offensive to them, i won't believe it is. /shrugs/


eta:  I do not....i am not here for Master Class's with Jay Z.  sorry not sorry.  He is no Maya Angelou.  Her MasterClass had me and my husband RIVETED.


----------



## DivineMissM

berrydiva said:


> Nothing worse than traveling with someone who only wants burgers and fries or really adverse to the idea of trying regional/ethnic dishes on vaycay. Drives me insane...the food is the best part to me too!



The only thing that would maybe be worse would be traveling with someone who wouldn't eat anything because she was on some strict fad diet.  



zen1965 said:


> No, it is not offensive. It is just ridiculous. I guess we can be grateful that she did not try to copy the dancers. Her riding a bike in hotpants would be considered offensive esp.by elder Khmer and would put her in the category of a working girl.
> 
> As in classical Western ballet there are Apsara dancers and there are Apsara dancers. Meaning some of the tourist performances are pretty appalling. The dancers of the Khmer Royal Ballet on the other hand symbolise a very high art form. They train for several years before they are even allowed to perform in front of the king. Every hand and finger movement has a meaning. A truly awesome sight.
> 
> Wearing traditional Khmer dress, ie wearing a sarong, is highly appreciated when attending ceremonies (eg weddings). Yet, wearing an Apsara headdress would be considered a big no-no on such an occasion. Would you wear a tutu to my wedding? Exactly.
> However, Beyonce did not attend a function. She just played dress-up for a photo op. And IMHO that is pretty ridiculous and could potentially cause offense even if it did not in this case. Better to tread lightly if you do not really know what you are dealing with. When I visit the States I do not dress up as a native American chieftain and pose in front of the Statue of Liberty. Just not my style of travelling.



I feel you.  It may not be offensive, but it just shows her lack of knowledge about where she is.  When I travel I like to learn about the real culture of the place.  Not just the touristy aspects.  But, I suppose not everyone is like that.



Tivo said:


> He may fool a lot of people but he'll never fool me. I see right through him and his "empire." Cannot stand the level of deception surrounding him. Such a shady fraud.



Mmmhmm.



AEGIS said:


> ...i might wear a tutu to a wedding...
> 
> ...awkwardly leaves thread....
> 
> until someone from that country and culture tells me it's offensive to them, i won't believe it is. /shrugs/
> 
> 
> *eta:  I do not....i am not here for Master Class's with Jay Z.  sorry not sorry.  He is no Maya Angelou.  Her MasterClass had me and my husband RIVETED.*



He thinks he is though.  I think that's what's most annoying about him.


----------



## Lounorada

From Solanges Instagram for Blues 3rd birthday, a couple of days ago.


So cute 




> My twin, my fellow sassy pants, my dancing partner, my incredibly smart, beautiful, niece-y-poo, turns 3 today! I love her so much


----------



## Lounorada

Instagram


Blues 3rd birthday. That cake looks yum!


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Instagram
> 
> 
> Blues 3rd birthday. That cake looks yum!



Mmmmmm cake.


----------



## jclaybo

yessssssssssssss cake looks delicious


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love that pic of her and auntie.


----------



## tomz_grl

Knowing how obsessed they are with the number 4, I can only imagine what next years bday will be like...


----------



## berrydiva

tomz_grl said:


> Knowing how obsessed they are with the number 4, I can only imagine what next years bday will be like...


We will all be forced to celebrate and there will be a united singing of happy birthday to Blue across the US...perhaps the globe.


----------



## charmesh

The ice sculpture makes me hope that it was a Frozen theme. Blue is at that age to be obsessed with Frozen. And her running around constantly singing Let It Go would be the perfect punishment for Single Ladies. Let Beyonce know what it feels like to have to listen to a song a million and one times on repeat.


----------



## New-New

charmesh said:


> The ice sculpture makes me hope that it was a Frozen theme. Blue is at that age to be obsessed with Frozen. And her running around constantly singing Let It Go would be the perfect punishment for Single Ladies. Let Beyonce know what it feels like to have to listen to a song a million and one times on repeat.



Hearing my cousins scream that song made me never want to have children ever


----------



## charmesh

New-New said:


> Hearing my cousins scream that song made me never want to have children ever


That song was written by whatever devil that PMK sold her soul to. What did little girls do before Frozen?


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> We will all be forced to celebrate and there will be a united singing of happy birthday to Blue across the US...perhaps the globe.



I would totally participate tbh.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> We will all be forced to celebrate and there will be a united singing of happy birthday to Blue across the US...perhaps the globe.







charmesh said:


> *That song was written by whatever devil that PMK sold her soul to.* What did little girls do before Frozen?



 
I despise that Frozen song. Every time I hear 'Let it gooo...' I feel rage building inside me ullhair:


----------



## Lounorada

Jay at the 2015 Throne Boxing Fight Night in New York, Dec 9th






























Dailymail


----------



## Lounorada

Jay-Z attends as Roc Nation Sports Presents: throne boxing at The Theater at Madison Square Garden on January 9, 2015 in New York City.


Zimbio


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/11/is-beyonce-pregnant-check-out-her-sandy-baby-bump-photo/

*Is Beyonce Pregnant? Check Out Her Sandy Baby Bump Photo!*

Beyonce may be expecting another child with hubby Jay Z!

The 33-year-old entertainer sparked rumors that shes pregnant again by posting an Instagram photo of herself buried in the sand  with a clear baby bump carved out!

While she didnt caption the pic, Bey is all smiles in the pic as her daughter Blue Ivy sits next to her.

Beyonce hasnt been seen out much the past couple weeks, but did share a few vacation photos from abroad where shes wearing a loose-fitting dress.


----------



## AEGIS

Solange & Blue are two cuties together


----------



## FreeSpirit71

If she's not pregnant, she's definitely media baiting and inviting speculation.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> If she's not pregnant, she's definitely media baiting and inviting speculation.




Of course - as usual.


----------



## Sassys

1/12/15


----------



## stylemepretty

She forgot her inflatable baby bump.


----------



## Tivo

This is the most lucid I've seen her look in photos in a long time


----------



## bag-princess

stylemepretty said:


> She forgot her inflatable baby bump.








http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> 1/12/15



For a quick second I thought that was Mama Tina in the second to last pic.


----------



## YSoLovely

How her weave look, shiny, new & busted at the same time?


----------



## Tivo

YSoLovely said:


> How her weave look, shiny, new & busted at the same time?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sometimes I just look at them and have to laugh. How the hell are these two of the most famous and financially successful celebrities out  there.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> How her weave look, shiny, new & busted at the same time?


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


>


Yep. That's right.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> 1/12/15



That hat makes her look like an orthodox jew....kinda


----------



## DivineMissM

Lounorada said:


>




 This is the best!


----------



## NY_Mami

Lounorada said:


>



She about to get Solange... Lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lounorada said:


>



Now that's funny!



ByeKitty said:


> That hat makes her look like an orthodox jew....kinda



Too much hair showing


----------



## dlina03

Lounorada said:


>




This is giving me so much life right now! Lol


----------



## Sassys

NY_Mami said:


> She about to get Solange... Lol



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

NY_Mami said:


> She about to get Solange... Lol





oh lawd!!!!!:lolots::lolots::lolots:  that is the look that will kill!

i wonder who took that photo -  that is real there!


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


>



  probably the most real we've ever seen them


----------



## Sassys

Well he has done it to her, so.... And she has done it to him before lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

things caught on camera can make things seem more than they are but it's still funny


----------



## mama13drama99

~Fabulousity~ said:


> things caught on camera can make things seem more than they are but it's still funny




True. I've glanced at my cousin's phone while she was composing a text. I wasn't being nosy.  I had just finished reading something on my phone.  When done, I looked up and readjusted my everything and in doing so my eyes landed on her phone.  I could see who she was sending the text to or what she was saying.  And in the split second that I looked over I also looked away.  But I felt guilty for a second or two afterwards, thinking what is she caught me.  Same thing happens if I'm riding in a car with someone and there phone rings or they receive a text.  I tend to look down at the phone.  But don't go by me.  If I'm holding your phone, and not paying attention, I'll enter my code before I realize IT AIN'T MY PHONE!


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> True. I've glanced at my cousin's phone while she was composing a text. I wasn't being nosy.  I had just finished reading something on my phone.  When done, I looked up and readjusted my everything and in doing so my eyes landed on her phone.  I could see who she was sending the text to or what she was saying.  And in the split second that I looked over I also looked away.  But I felt guilty for a second or two afterwards, thinking what is she caught me.  Same thing happens if I'm riding in a car with someone and there phone rings or they receive a text.  I tend to look down at the phone.  But don't go by me.  If I'm holding your phone, and not paying attention, I'll enter my code before I realize IT AIN'T MY PHONE!



lol. I never look at other's phones.

Are you also one of those people who scroll through a persons pictures on their phone when they hand you their phone to look at that *one* picture. I can't stand when people do that. I have a friend that does that, and I always want to punch her. I gave you my phone to look at that ONE pic, not to be swiping through my pics


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> lol. I never look at other's phones.
> 
> Are you also one of those people who scroll through a persons pictures on their phone when they hand you their phone to look at that *one* picture. I can't stand when people do that. I have a friend that does that, and I always want to punch her. I gave you my phone to look at that ONE pic, not to be swiping through my pics



what you hiding in that phone Sassys


----------



## FreeSpirit71

~fabulousity~ said:


> what you hiding in that phone sassys



lol...


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> what you hiding in that phone Sassys



 not hiding anything (that is my story, and I am sticking to it ). I just find it invading a person's privacy.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> not hiding anything (that is my story, and I am sticking to it ). I just find it invading a person's privacy.



I understand


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> lol. I never look at other's phones.
> 
> Are you also one of those people who scroll through a persons pictures on their phone when they hand you their phone to look at that *one* picture. I can't stand when people do that. I have a friend that does that, and I always want to punch her. I gave you my phone to look at that ONE pic, not to be swiping through my pics



Lmao I never give my phone to certain people for this very reason. But I will say I have a habit of glancing at other people's phone screens like I'm nosy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> lol. I never look at other's phones.
> 
> Are you also one of those people who scroll through a persons pictures on their phone when they hand you their phone to look at that *one* picture. I can't stand when people do that. I have a friend that does that, and I always want to punch her. I gave you my phone to look at that ONE pic, not to be swiping through my pics



I'm the type of person that holds the phone up to your face so you can look, but won't allow you to hold the phone, lol. I know too many nosy folks, lol.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm the type of person that holds the phone up to your face so you can look, but won't allow you to hold the phone, lol. I know too many nosy folks, lol.



 Now I do that. But it's always this one particular person that starts to swiping (every damn time)


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> lol. I never look at other's phones.
> 
> Are you also one of those people who scroll through a persons pictures on their phone when they hand you their phone to look at that *one* picture. I can't stand when people do that. I have a friend that does that, and I always want to punch her. I gave you my phone to look at that ONE pic, not to be swiping through my pics




No.  Actually, I let people hold their own devices and show me what they want me to see.  

Allow me be clear in that happening to look or glance at my cousin's phone or anyone else's isn't a regular occurrence.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rumours have been swirling for weeks that Beyonce is expecting her second child.

And on Thursday evening, the superstar made an extra effort to make sure she didnt give anything away when she enjoyed a dinner date with husband Jay Z in Hollywood.

The 33-year-old singer  who is already a mother to Blue Ivy, aged three - kept any signs of a baby bump well-hidden under a loose fitted fuchsia coloured dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Z-amid-pregnancy-rumours.html#ixzz3P0Jjkobx


----------



## knasarae

Lol!! Y'all are hilarious.  Also, when I show someone a picture from someone else's IG and they go to their page ON MY PHONE to look at more of their pictures.  That is so annoying!! 

When someone starts composing a text on their phone I actually purposely look away.. I do the same when someone is typing in a password on their computer or a phone passcode too.


----------



## ByeKitty

I want Beyonce to buy a darker wig.. the blonde is tired and does not fit her complexion, IMO!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knasarae said:


> Lol!! Y'all are hilarious.  Also, *when I show someone a picture from someone else's IG and they go to their page ON MY PHONE to look at more of their pictures.  *That is so annoying!!
> 
> When someone starts composing a text on their phone I actually purposely look away.. I do the same when someone is typing in a password on their computer or a phone passcode too.



now that's a bit much , you didn't say "hey take my phone and check out their IG account" you were just showing them a pic 

Reading these comments is making me aware of my phone manners, so far i'm not guilty of any of these offenses. I'll never forget though once my cousin and I went to Miami for Spring Break and she told me to look at the pics in her phone she handed me the phone and told me to scroll through... well, while scrolling in the same album this crazy chic had a pic of our cousin who had died laying in his casket  that experience alone keeps me from scrolling even when given permission


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> now that's a bit much , you didn't say "hey take my phone and check out their IG account" you were just showing them a pic
> 
> Reading these comments is making me aware of my phone manners, so far i'm not guilty of any of these offenses. I'll never forget though once my cousin and I went to Miami for Spring Break and she told me to look at the pics in her phone she handed me the phone and told me to scroll through... well, while scrolling in the same album this crazy chic had a pic of our cousin who had died laying in his casket  that experience alone keeps me from scrolling even when given permission


----------



## shiny_things

I hope they're not having a Band Aid baby.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


>



 that will do it if nothing else will


----------



## Sassys

1/15/15 - West Hollywood


----------



## jclaybo

I hate wigs and hats, just way to bulky and hot cause you already got technically a hat on your head then you throw a real hat on your head its just too much
-She has such awesome skin for someone who wears alot of stage make up


----------



## Sassys

jclaybo said:


> I hate wigs and hats, just way to bulky and hot cause you already got technically a hat on your head then you throw a real hat on your head its just too much
> -She has such awesome skin for someone who wears alot of stage make up



Tina always made sure she took care of her skin. She mentioned that years ago on MTV Diary.


----------



## brownsugarplum

Sassys said:


> lol. I never look at other's phones.
> 
> Are you also one of those people who scroll through a persons pictures on their phone when they hand you their phone to look at that *one* picture. I can't stand when people do that. I have a friend that does that, and I always want to punch her. I gave you my phone to look at that ONE pic, not to be swiping through my pics


I am guilty of this! Not only do i look at other pictures, I ask for the story behind the pictures lol!


----------



## DivineMissM

~Fabulousity~ said:


> things caught on camera can make things seem more than they are but it's still funny



True.  I glance at hubby's phone all the time.  He's just checking ESPN or playing Dice With Buddies, so I'm not mad.  But I'm sure if someone snapped a pic at that split second it would look like that.  

The pics are still funny though.


----------



## Lounorada

At the Los Angeles Clippers and Cleveland Cavaliers game in LA, Jan 16th


tumblr


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> At the Los Angeles Clippers and Cleveland Cavaliers game in LA, Jan 16th
> 
> 
> tumblr







those herman munster boots,the hat and all that weave!  she was really doing the most.    i don't understand all that to go watch a bball game.  they always look they are going seperate events...together!:weird:

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/17/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-have-double-date-with-beyonce-jay-z/

*Kim Kardashian & Kanye West Have Double Date With Beyonce & Jay Z*


Kim Kardashian shows off her curves in a form-fitting ensemble while enjoying a night out with her husband Kanye West on Friday (January 17) in Los Angeles.

The 34-year-old reality star and the 37-year-old rapper were joined on the outing by Jay Z and Beyonce.

Earlier in the night, Beyonce and Jay Z sat court-side at the Staples Center while watching the Los Angeles Clippers get defeated by LeBron James&#8216; Cleveland Cavaliers by a final score of 121-126.


----------



## berrydiva

Why are they climbing in the car like that? lol


----------



## stylemepretty

Of course there are no photos of Beyonce anyway near Kim K on this supposed joint outing. Another story put out by PMK?


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> Of course there are no photos of Beyonce anyway near Kim K on this supposed joint outing. *Another story put out by PMK*?



Smells like it to me. The pictures of them leaving the restaurant don't exactly prove anything, they could have been leaving two different restaurants.


----------



## bag-princess

stylemepretty said:


> Of course there are no photos of Beyonce anyway near Kim K on this supposed joint outing. Another story put out by PMK?





lawd knows i am giving it the side-eye!!!  i want to see pics of them together - or it did not happen!


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Smells like it to me. The pictures of them leaving the restaurant don't exactly prove anything, they could have been leaving two different restaurants.


Kanye and Kim got word that the Carters were going to be there and rushed over to the same restaurant.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Kanye and Kim got word that the Carters were going to be there and rushed over to the same restaurant.



 that sounds so right! They were practically diving into their car prob because they ran out of there as fast as their legs could carry them. That's if they were even at the same restaurant...


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Kanye and Kim got word that the Carters were going to be there and rushed over to the same restaurant.





Lounorada said:


> that sounds so right! T*hey were practically diving into their car prob because they ran out of there as fast as their legs could carry them. *That's if they were even at the same restaurant...





that is exactly what i thought and how i imagined them - kim getting dressed as fast as she could in what she considered her best "i just threw this on" look and kanye rushing her along so they could get there in hopes of being seen with them!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Malibu


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ Solange is going to shank that photographer


----------



## Sassys

Newly-unearthed video reveals a young Beyoncé in the early days of Destiny's Child... and she's barely aged at all


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ld-shows-s-barely-aged-all.html#ixzz3PJW9nplV


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sassys said:


> Newly-unearthed video reveals a young Beyoncé in the early days of Destiny's Child... and she's barely aged at all
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ld-shows-s-barely-aged-all.html#ixzz3PJW9nplV




Lol its called B-O-T-O-X!


----------



## berrydiva

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol its called B-O-T-O-X!


Botox in her entire face...like every inch of it? They do that?


----------



## hermes_lemming

berrydiva said:


> Botox in her entire face...like every inch of it? They do that?



Is this a serious question?


----------



## Tivo

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol its called B-O-T-O-X!


I love how they have to _tell_ us she hasn't aged. Anytime you have to point something out it must not be that obvious.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Tivo said:


> I love how they have to _tell_ us she hasn't aged. Anytime you have to point something out it must not be that obvious.



Ikr? They have to look like they haven't aged a day. Botox, fillers, and  liposuction are just staples to them. 

Haven't aged a day my butt..


----------



## berrydiva

hermes_lemming said:


> Is this a serious question?


Yeah...I don't know if people botox their entire face. Isn't it just forehead and laugh lines?


----------



## hermes_lemming

berrydiva said:


> Yeah...I don't know if people botox their entire face. Isn't it just forehead and laugh lines?



You can botox anything. You can even botox your armpits  (supposedly helps with sweating) and your woo-ha if you wanted to.


----------



## berrydiva

hermes_lemming said:


> You can botox anything. You can even botox your armpits  (supposedly helps with sweating) and your woo-ha if you wanted to.


I know about the armpits, I was going to get that done in the summer but didn't know that people use it in other places in their face like cheeks. Interesting.


----------



## Lounorada

Blue is too cute, she looks like the boss


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^ Solange is going to shank that photographer




she looks like it is about to be on!!!





hermes_lemming said:


> Lol its called B-O-T-O-X!




girl you know they are going to pull out that "creole" card!  it always explains everything of course!   well that and that "tina always made sure she took care of her skin".  
ok. 





Lounorada said:


> Blue is too cute, she looks like the boss




someone is slipping!  the paps have managed to get several pics of blue's face!!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DivineMissM

bag-princess said:


> she looks like it is about to be on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girl you know they are going to pull out that "creole" card!  it always explains everything of course!   well that and that "tina always made sure she took care of her skin".
> ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *someone is slipping!  the paps have managed to get several pics of blue's face!!!!*
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




We've been seeing Blue's face for a while now.  Beyonce even posts pictures of it.  I don't think they're trying to hide it anymore.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Solange does not play, lol. Blue is a cutie....not sure how comfy she is playing in that dress but  I notice you rarely ever see her in jeans, always a dress, leggings or tights. 

Oh, and being good to your body/skin goes a loooooonnnng way in maintaining a youthful, fresh appearance. Although Bey is only 33 (?) Is she supposed to look raggedy and wore down?  Her face has it's moments where I see age but for the most part she looks pretty young and her skin is fab. I don't know if I believe she's BOTOX'ing it up, tbh.


----------



## bag-princess

DivineMissM said:


> We've been seeing Blue's face for a while now.  Beyonce even posts pictures of it.  I don't think they're trying to hide it anymore.





if it is not shown here - i do not see it.  i don't follow bey's every waking moment.  that is my brother's job!:giggles:     i guess she has worked that angle for all it was worth.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Solange does not play, lol. Blue is a cutie....not sure how comfy she is playing in that dress but  I notice you rarely ever see her in jeans, always a dress, leggings or tights.
> 
> Oh, and being good to your body/skin goes a loooooonnnng way in maintaining a youthful, fresh appearance. Although Bey is only 33 (?) Is she supposed to look raggedy and wore down?  Her face has it's moments where I see age but for the most part she looks pretty young and her skin is fab. I don't know if I believe she's BOTOX'ing it up, tbh.



Yeah like her face looks natural to me. Some people happen to age well. Not everyone is looking as haggard as Britney.


----------



## DivineMissM

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Solange does not play, lol. Blue is a cutie....not sure how comfy she is playing in that dress but  I notice you rarely ever see her in jeans, always a dress, leggings or tights.
> 
> *Oh, and being good to your body/skin goes a loooooonnnng way in maintaining a youthful, fresh appearance. Although Bey is only 33 (?) Is she supposed to look raggedy and wore down?  Her face has it's moments where I see age but for the most part she looks pretty young and her skin is fab. I don't know if I believe she's BOTOX'ing it up, tbh.*



Agreed.  I'm not sure what people think a 33 year old is supposed to look like.  I'm 33 and I don't have wrinkles or saggy skin.  




bag-princess said:


> if it is not shown here - i do not see it.  i don't follow bey's every waking moment.  that is my brother's job!:giggles:     i guess she has worked that angle for all it was worth.



They're in here somewhere.  They're mostly from Instagram.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^ Solange is going to shank that photographer



Lol for real!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

DivineMissM said:


> Agreed.  I'm not sure what people think a 33 year old is supposed to look like.  I'm 33 and I don't have wrinkles or saggy skin.
> 
> They're in here somewhere.  They're mostly from Instagram.



Your 30's are generally when you're skin is at it's best, so especially with all the access she has to good skin care etc, she_ should_ be looking good.


----------



## leeann

Britneys skin was ruined by smoking.


----------



## morgan20

Annnnnnnd 'Black don't crack'


----------



## YSoLovely

leeann said:


> Britneys skin was ruined by smoking.




And drugs.


----------



## leeann

That too  also meds and sun damage.  She definatley isnt the standard 33 year old.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


>




Solange looks about to get Solange on someone in the 2nd picture.


----------



## New-New

morgan20 said:


> Annnnnnnd 'Black don't crack'



Tell it


----------



## berrydiva

morgan20 said:


> Annnnnnnd 'Black don't crack'



Church!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lol at Solange's face it's like "I see ya'll b!t<he$!"


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She hasn't aged much IMO. 

Another one that falls into this category is Brandy.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> She hasn't aged much IMO.
> 
> *Another one that falls into this category is Brandy.*




ITA!!!





morgan20 said:


> Annnnnnnd 'Black don't crack'




preach!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

leeann said:


> Britneys skin was ruined by smoking.



She also used to have a tanning bed on her tour bus. Yikes


----------



## Sasha2012

There's no doubt Beyonce and Jay Z have been making the most of some downtime over the past few weeks.

The couple were seen enjoying another LA Clippers basketball game on Thursday at the Staples Center in Los Angeles.

And after all the speculation of 33-year-old Mrs Carter expecting her second child with her rapper hubby, the Drunk In Love singer gave nothing away as she sat court-side sipping a chilled beverage. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-basketball-date-night-LA.html#ixzz3PfQVeXZF


----------



## GOALdigger

her hair though...


----------



## bag-princess

i thought i told one of ya'll to find those boots and burn them!!!


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> i thought i told one of ya'll to find those boots and burn them!!!


 

Those aren't the usual Alaïa pair she wears.... they are... a DIFFERENT pair.


----------



## jclaybo

who the heck is she letting dye her wigs now days? They left the pack of RedOut----OUT


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair is atrocious. It looks like straw and is the colour of urine (eww). 
Hell, to the NO. Time to get your hair-game in order Ms. Knowles-Carter


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Those aren't the usual Alaïa pair she wears.... they are... a DIFFERENT pair.







:lolots::lolots:  great day in the morning!!!!   alright - we gone have to double up then!  that's two pairs of herman munster boots that got to go!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## stylemepretty

Her hair looks like a horses tail. Ain't no excuse for that. Get it together girl!!!


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> There's no doubt Beyonce and Jay Z have been making the most of some downtime over the past few weeks.
> 
> The couple were seen enjoying another LA Clippers basketball game on Thursday at the Staples Center in Los Angeles.
> 
> And after all the speculation of 33-year-old Mrs Carter expecting her second child with her rapper hubby, the Drunk In Love singer gave nothing away as she sat court-side sipping a chilled beverage.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-basketball-date-night-LA.html#ixzz3PfQVeXZF


This woman is a clown. For real.


----------



## Ladybug09

why is the hair so tangled?????


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> why is the hair so tangled?????


Because she had the driver roll up the partition before they went to the game.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The hair is a no. It's got the wrong colour blonde in it and looks in need of a violet toner and bucket of conditioner.

I like the boots _*runs and hides*_


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> because she had the driver roll up the partition before they went to the game.



&#128514;&#128514;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## YSoLovely

I like the boots :ninja:


That wig though.  Does she think it looks more natural when it's looking a hot a** urine blonde, ratty, tangled mess?


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Because she had the driver roll up the partition before they went to the game.



Lol!


----------



## AEGIS

morgan20 said:


> Annnnnnnd 'Black don't crack'



I mean.....


----------



## morgan20

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The hair is a no. It's got the wrong colour blonde in it and looks in need of a violet toner and bucket of conditioner.
> 
> I like the boots _*runs and hides*_


That gif  well  at least her face looks pretty in those pics


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> I like the boots :ninja:
> 
> 
> That wig though.  Does she think it looks more natural when it's looking a hot a** urine blonde, ratty, tangled mess?



I like the boots as well. They're not styled well but it's Bey were talking about.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Whew, I am glad I am not the only one that likes the boots 

She looks very puffy, maybe she is pregnant...or just enjoying her time off.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The hair is a no. It's got the wrong colour blonde in it and looks in need of a violet toner and bucket of conditioner.
> 
> *I like the boots *runs and hides**




  i love thos gifs!!!!    




YSoLovely said:


> I like the boots :ninja:
> 
> 
> That wig though.  *Does she think it looks more natural when it's looking a hot a** urine blonde, ratty, tangled mess? *




that is what people always say!  trying to make it look more natural.  no bey. we know!


urine blonde!:lolots:

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> I mean.....



She's beautiful!


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> I mean.....



She's stunning.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Because she had the driver roll up the partition before they went to the game.




Hahaha!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> I mean.....



She is beautiful!!


----------



## Sassys

Out with Kelly


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Out with Kelly






that stuff on bey's head!!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> Out with Kelly


Miss Tina looks scary in that last photo, like she's missing teeth. And is that Kelly's nanny? Because my nanny wouldn't look that good.  And it must suck to have to take along so many people to a simple lunch.


----------



## Sassys

Beverly Hills


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Miss Tina looks scary in that last photo, like she's missing teeth. And is that Kelly's nanny? Because my nanny wouldn't look that good.  *And it must suck to have to take along so many people to a simple lunch*.





THIS!!!  i am so used to going out on my own because everyone i hang with works.   i can't imagine dealing with that many people every single time i leave my house.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> And it must suck to have to take along so many people to a simple lunch.



Agree. I read they closed the restaurant for them for 2hrs. But, I am sure all that money in the bank out weighs the bad.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

charmesh said:


> Miss Tina looks scary in that last photo, like she's missing teeth. And is that Kelly's nanny? Because my nanny wouldn't look that good.  And it must suck to have to take along so many people to a simple lunch.



The girl holding the baby is Melina Matsoukas. She's a directed quite a few of Bey's videos and is really close to Solange.


----------



## charmesh

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The girl holding the baby is Melina Matsoukas. She's a directed quite a few of Bey's videos and is really close to Solange.



I was thinking that Kelly must be super confident if her nanny is that hot.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ That's funny because I don't think Melina is all that cute, tbh.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/30/beyonce-will-get-sam-smiths-grammy-if-he-wins/

*Beyonce Will Get Sam Smith's Grammy If He Wins*

Beyonce rocks a red blazer while exiting Alice & Olivia on Friday (January 30) in West Hollywood, Calif.

It was just announced that the 33-year-old entertainers husband Jay Z is looking at buying a Spotify rival for a whopping $56 million.

Sam Smith recently gushed about Beyonce during his interview with Rolling Stone.

But during Beyonce, I was losing my sh*t. [I am] 100 percent [sure Ill lose Album of the Year to her]. She deserves it way more than I do Id be embarrassed if I got it over her. If I got it, Id give it to her, Sam shared about possibly winning a Grammy.


----------



## DivineMissM

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!  i am so used to going out on my own because everyone i hang with works.   i can't imagine dealing with that many people every single time i leave my house.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





charmesh said:


> Miss Tina looks scary in that last photo, like she's missing teeth. And is that Kelly's nanny? Because my nanny wouldn't look that good.  And it must suck to have to take along so many people to a simple lunch.





Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/30/beyonce-will-get-sam-smiths-grammy-if-he-wins/
> 
> *Beyonce Will Get Sam Smith's Grammy If He Wins*
> 
> Beyonce rocks a red blazer while exiting Alice & Olivia on Friday (January 30) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> It was just announced that the 33-year-old entertainers husband Jay Z is looking at buying a Spotify rival for a whopping $56 million.
> 
> Sam Smith recently gushed about Beyonce during his interview with Rolling Stone.
> 
> But during Beyonce, I was losing my sh*t. [I am] 100 percent [sure Ill lose Album of the Year to her]. She deserves it way more than I do Id be embarrassed if I got it over her. If I got it, Id give it to her, Sam shared about possibly winning a Grammy.




I like this look, minus the shoes.  It would look really cute with some ballet flats or even Chucks.


----------



## berrydiva

DivineMissM said:


> I like this look, minus the shoes.  It would look really cute with some ballet flats or even Chucks.


What?! No...those shoes are making her thigh meet and calf muscles pop. lol. Her legs look fantastic.


----------



## Lounorada

^ I agree, she has great legs!
The outfit is cute, but I don't like the red blazer. A crisp white one would have looked better.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lose the hat, fix the hair and we're talking.


----------



## DivineMissM

berrydiva said:


> What?! No...those shoes are making her thigh meet and calf muscles pop. lol. Her legs look fantastic.



That's true.  Maybe a different heel then.  These just don't "go" IMO.



YSoLovely said:


> Lose the hat, fix the hair and we're talking.



I normally hate her hats (with a passion) but this one works for me.  And I even like her hair like this.


----------



## Sassys

2/2/15


----------



## .pursefiend.

Is it me or does she look like she's going in on him


----------



## Suzan

Looks like that to me too. But it would be weird, in the middle of a restaurant....


----------



## berrydiva

See this is why I couldn't be a celeb...can't even be pissed at your husband properly...people taking pics. Probably went home and had make up sex.


----------



## Sassys

Beyonce just announced that she is launching a vegan home delivery meal service with her trainer Marco Borges.

The 33-year-old superstar took the 22 Day Vegan Challenge back in 2013 and now, 22 Days Nutrition will deliver plant based meals to your home on the concept that it takes 21 days to start forming a habit.

&#8220;I am so grateful that I took the challenge and credit Marco with leading by example,&#8221; Beyoncé said in a press release. &#8220;He is the most energetic person I know and it&#8217;s all because of his decision to live a healthy lifestyle.&#8221;

just jared


----------



## 1249dcnative

Come on Sam Smith don't sell yourself short like that; if you give your grammy away you'll loose a fan in me.


----------



## DivineMissM

.pursefiend. said:


> Is it me or does she look like she's going in on him



It really does.



berrydiva said:


> See this is why I couldn't be a celeb...can't even be pissed at your husband properly...people taking pics. Probably went home and had make up sex.



LOL so true!  Every side eye is documented and analyzed.  I couldn't do it!



Sassys said:


> Beyonce just announced that she is launching a vegan home delivery meal service with her trainer Marco Borges.
> 
> The 33-year-old superstar took the 22 Day Vegan Challenge back in 2013 and now, 22 Days Nutrition will deliver plant based meals to your home on the concept that it takes 21 days to start forming a habit.
> 
> I am so grateful that I took the challenge and credit Marco with leading by example, Beyoncé said in a press release. He is the most energetic person I know and its all because of his decision to live a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> just jared



Hmmm...so is she still Vegan?


----------



## guccimamma

.pursefiend. said:


> Is it me or does she look like she's going in on him



he probably ordered a hamburger.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't believe she's still vegan for a second but get those coins, Bey. 



1249dcnative said:


> Come on Sam Smith don't sell yourself short like that; if you give your grammy away you'll loose a fan in me.



I think he's saying that because he's a stan and it sounds nice but if he really wins I can't see him handing his Grammy to Bey. Who honestly gives their first Grammy, let alone the top prize of the night to someone else? Boy, please.


----------



## 1249dcnative

I agree. He's selling himself short by just saying that though. She wouldn't.


----------



## bag-princess

.pursefiend. said:


> Is it me or does she look like she's going in on him



that is what i thought!




LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't believe she's still vegan for a second but get those coins, Bey.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's saying that because he's a stan and it sounds nice but if he really wins I can't see him handing his Grammy to Bey. Who honestly gives their first Grammy, let alone the top prize of the night to someone else? Boy, please.


'



i don't believe she is either but will put her name on whatever and say she is to get paid! 

and when i read what sam smith said i thought - idiot!!   when people say stupid ish like that i think "the universe is always listening" and how funny it would be when out of the blue it was made to happen!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

1249dcnative said:


> I agree. He's selling himself short by just saying that though. She wouldn't.



Nope, she would not. She wouldn't even entertain such a thought, most artists wouldn't.


----------



## berrydiva

1249dcnative said:


> I agree. He's selling himself short by just saying that though. She wouldn't.


You all are clearly missing the marketing aspect of saying something like that....he gains her stans by even just mentioning that and her army rides or dies. It's brilliant to say something like that...naturally she'll refuse and they'll both be considered great in the eyes of her stans. Far more of them than his fans which translates to more money. Everything is a ploy with these folks even when they're being honest.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> *You all are clearly missing the marketing aspect of saying something like that.*...he gains her stans by even just mentioning that and her army rides or dies. It's brilliant to say something like that...naturally she'll refuse and they'll both be considered great in the eyes of her stans. Far more of them than his fans which translates to more money. Everything is a ploy with these folks even when they're being honest.





no!! we see him but i have seen a lot of them be like "as if he could!" they were so totally offended that he would "give" the queen an award that is hers anyway!  don't get the hive to swarmin' sam!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> no!! we see him but i have seen a lot of them be like "as if he could!" *they were so totally offended that he would "give" the queen an award that is hers anyway!*  don't get the hive to swarmin' sam!!


ohhhhhh LOL!!!! So he was doing pre-acceptance damage control.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Marketing ploy or not, he's full of it. Bey stans arent gonna support Sam just because he kisses her a$$. Many of them feel like it's what everyone is supposed to do anyway. They look at him and say 'cute' and keep it moving.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> 2/2/15



Is that Gweneth the other table.


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> ohhhhhh LOL!!!! So he was doing pre-acceptance damage control.



Probably trying to prevent a Taylor Swift moment with her #1 Stan...Kanye.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Marketing ploy or not, he's full of it. Bey stans arent gonna support Sam just because he kisses her a$$.* Many of them feel like it's what everyone is supposed to do anyway.* They look at him and say 'cute' and keep it moving.




If that ain't the truth... :ninja:


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Marketing ploy or not, he's full of it. Bey stans arent gonna support Sam just because he kisses her a$$. Many of them feel like it's what everyone is supposed to do anyway. They look at him and say 'cute' and keep it moving.




Now I am singing bow down


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Marketing ploy or not, he's full of it. Bey stans arent gonna support Sam just because he kisses her a$$. *Many of them feel like it's what everyone is supposed to do anyway.* They look at him and say 'cute' and keep it moving.




yep - that was the other reaction!  

like i said - most were like "as if he could beat her!  puh-lease!"    they obviously thought the boy was delusional to even suggest that could even happen!


----------



## uhpharm01

AEGIS said:


> Now I am singing bow down



B should have released Bow Down as a single. I looked everywhere trying to buy that single.


----------



## bag-princess

*Beyonce* and *Jay Z* are moving to L.A. and they've already enrolled Blue Ivy in school ... TMZ has learned. We've learned ... Beyonce and Jay Z  are currently living in a hotel in Beverly Hills and actively looking  for an estate to buy on the westside of L.A., which includes Beverly  Hills, Holmby Hills and Bel-Air. We're told they have already discreetly  looked at a number of homes, but so far none fit the bill.
 We've also learned the famous couple enrolled their 3-year-old into a  toddler program at an elite private school -- we know which one but  we're not naming it. But we will tell you, the tuition is $15,080 a  year.
 We're told Blue Ivy was admitted halfway through the school year,  which is unusual. The school generally only accepts students at the  beginning of the school year.
 As for why they're moving, sources connected with the couple tell us  they want "a change in lifestyle." You'll re recall, Bey and Jay spent  the summer in a $200K a month rental near Bev Hills.
 We do not know but assume they will keep their New York digs.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/02/04/beyonce-jay-z-moving-la-blue-ivy-school-enrolled/#ixzz3QmdS08B9
​


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Beyonce* and *Jay Z* are moving to L.A. and they've already enrolled Blue Ivy in school ... TMZ has learned. We've learned ... Beyonce and Jay Z  are currently living in a hotel in Beverly Hills and actively looking  for an estate to buy on the westside of L.A., which includes Beverly  Hills, Holmby Hills and Bel-Air. We're told they have already discreetly  looked at a number of homes, but so far none fit the bill.
> We've also learned the famous couple enrolled their 3-year-old into a  toddler program at an elite private school -- we know which one but  we're not naming it. But we will tell you, the tuition is $15,080 a  year.
> We're told Blue Ivy was admitted halfway through the school year,  which is unusual. The school generally only accepts students at the  beginning of the school year.
> As for why they're moving, sources connected with the couple tell us  they want "a change in lifestyle." You'll re recall, Bey and Jay spent  the summer in a $200K a month rental near Bev Hills.
> We do not know but assume they will keep their New York digs.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/02/04/beyonce-jay-z-moving-la-blue-ivy-school-enrolled/#ixzz3QmdS08B9
> ​



I want to move to LA


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I want to move to LA





ya'll can have it Sassys!!!   the southern belle in me would love to have a nice big home in one of the carolina's. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I want to move to LA


+1 but only in the months of December through March.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> +1 but only in the months of December through March.



I am over NYC and desperately need a change. So sick of my job now and want a fresh start too.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Beyonce* and *Jay Z* are moving to L.A. and they've already enrolled Blue Ivy in school ... TMZ has learned. We've learned ... Beyonce and Jay Z  are currently living in a hotel in Beverly Hills and actively looking  for an estate to buy on the westside of L.A., which includes Beverly  Hills, Holmby Hills and Bel-Air. We're told they have already discreetly  looked at a number of homes, but so far none fit the bill.
> We've also learned the famous couple enrolled their 3-year-old into a  toddler program at an elite private school -- we know which one but  we're not naming it. But we will tell you, the tuition is $15,080 a  year.
> We're told Blue Ivy was admitted halfway through the school year,  which is unusual. The school generally only accepts students at the  beginning of the school year.
> As for why they're moving, sources connected with the couple tell us  they want "a change in lifestyle." You'll re recall, Bey and Jay spent  the summer in a $200K a month rental near Bev Hills.
> We do not know but assume they will keep their New York digs.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/02/04/beyonce-jay-z-moving-la-blue-ivy-school-enrolled/#ixzz3QmdS08B9
> ​



I bet $5 that dingbat Kim will immediately put North in the same school.


----------



## Sassys

It has just been annoucned that Beyonce will be a performer at the 2015 Grammys!

The 33-year-old entertainer will be performing &#8220;Take My Hand Precious Lord&#8221; and then joining John Legend and Common for their performance of Oscar-nominated song &#8220;Glory.&#8221;

&#8220;We do have an incredible introduction to our performance,&#8221; Common recently shared to Us Weekly. &#8220;A segue into our song &#8216;Glory,&#8217; as a tribute to Selma, being done by the great Beyonce. That&#8217;s one of the greatest talents you can have, helping us segue into it. To co-create a performance with someone like her. It&#8217;s good.&#8221;

Just Jared


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I bet $5 that dingbat Kim will immediately put North in the same school.









i am sure she tried!!


----------



## 1249dcnative

berrydiva said:


> You all are clearly missing the marketing aspect of saying something like that....he gains her stans by even just mentioning that and her army rides or dies. It's brilliant to say something like that...naturally she'll refuse and they'll both be considered great in the eyes of her stans. Far more of them than his fans which translates to more money. Everything is a ploy with these folks even when they're being honest.



I understand marketing; and if he decided to go with a scenario like the one you present, he will loose a fan. It's a cheap ploy that he doesn't need to use. As long as he is riding on her coat tails, when will he reach her level, in terms of being respected for his talent? 

Adele talks about how much she like's Beyonce's performances, etc. but I really don't think she does it to gain fans.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> I bet $5 that dingbat Kim will immediately put North in the same school.



lol I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm surprised they're putting Blue in school in LA rather than New York.


----------



## charmesh

It probably would be the best thing for North to be in school


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm surprised they're putting Blue in school in LA rather than New York.



Especially since NY schools are more prestigious


----------



## Lounorada

Wasn't there talk of all this not that long ago, but only it was Paris. They were even 'apparently' spotted house-hunting there. 
I dunno why, but I don't see them moving to LA...


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> It probably would be the best thing for North to be in school





ITA with you!


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Wasn't there talk of all this not that long ago, but only it was Paris. They were even 'apparently' spotted house-hunting there.
> I dunno why, but I don't see them moving to LA...



I agree, but they were on s bidding war on that house.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> I agree, but they were on s bidding war on that house.


 
True. 
I reckon they're just expanding their real estate collection. I know if I had their money I'd have real estate in a whole bunch of locations/countries


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I agree, but they were on s bidding war on that house.





yes i remember that.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

charmesh said:


> Especially since NY schools are more prestigious




Exactly. I remember a bunch of people saying earlier in the thread Jay would want her in the best schools, plus New York is home. The prestigious prep schools only start in kindergarten though so they could enroll her at an NY school after pre school. Although it helps if you go to a feeder pre school. She might be better off in LA though. I imagine being Beyonce and Jay-Z's daughter somewhere like Nightingale Bamford or Dalton would be difficult.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

Roc Nation and Three Six Zero Pre-GRAMMY Brunch 2015, Feb 7th


Now you see Bey...



















tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

...Now you don't.


Roc Nation and Three Six Zero Pre-GRAMMY Brunch 2015 at Private Residence on February 7, 2015 in Beverly Hills, California. 


Zimbio


----------



## Tivo

Three six zero?

Rihanna is slaying. If JayZ leaves Beyonce I can see him taking up with Rih.


----------



## Jayne1

Implant-ish, no?


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Implant-ish, no?


That would be some terrible implant work if they are tbh.


----------



## berrydiva

tivo said:


> rihanna is slaying.


+1


----------



## Tivo

Why is Kanye leaning all over JayZ? Is he posturing for the camera? What am I saying, they are ALL posturing for the camera. And who is the old white man?


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Implant-ish, no?





that is what i thought!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> And who is the old white man?


Looks like Robert Kraft (he owns the Pats)


----------



## berrydiva

I just noticed Steve Stoute's outfit. What's happening there?


And Beyonce's hair looks like braiding yaki.


----------



## New-New

Bey dipped out of that function faster than I do when I hammered


----------



## DivineMissM

Lounorada said:


> Roc Nation and Three Six Zero Pre-GRAMMY Brunch 2015, Feb 7th
> 
> 
> Now you see Bey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr



What's going on with her hair!?  :|


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> Implant-ish, no?



Yup yup!


----------



## New-New

Bey dipped out that party faster than I do when Im plastered


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like seeing Jay and Ye together.

Other than the Alaia sandals, I don't care for Bey's Vaultier look, it's not brunch appropriate. Oh, and are those crimps in her hair????! No ma'am.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I like seeing Jay and Ye together.
> 
> Other than the Alaia sandals, I don't care for Bey's Vaultier look, it's not brunch appropriate. Oh, and are those crimps in her hair????! No ma'am.



I like the crimps tbh but the entire look is a bit too heavy for a brunch setting

Oh and I managed to find a pic of Bey and Kim


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

People really want Bey to hate Kim but in reality I don't think that's the case at all. It's safe to say they aren't besties but I doubt Bey is/was bothered enough to leave because of Kim's arrival. That would be really stupid.


----------



## AEGIS

Beyonce looks awful
i am surprised Kim is allowed to touch Jay now



NEVER FORGET

cdn2.crushable.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/kanye-wipe-mouth.gif


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> People really want Bey to hate Kim but in reality I don't think that's the case at all. It's safe to say they aren't besties but I doubt Bey is/was bothered enough to leave because of Kim's arrival. That would be really stupid.



I'm glad Bey left early.  I don't want too many pics with those crimps circulating


----------



## NY_Mami

I don't like Beyonce's weave in those pics... It looks dry and then those crimps.... Now Beyonce's mom was a hairstylist, I'm pretty sure Beyonce done picked up a thing or two about how to manage and maintain some hair....


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> I like the crimps tbh *but the entire look is a bit too heavy for a brunch setting*
> 
> Oh and I managed to find a pic of Bey and Kim





ITA!  i think she and kim should bond and be besties - they both have awful taste in fashion!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> I'm glad Bey left early.  *I don't want too many pics with those crimps circulating*


----------



## DivineMissM

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I like seeing Jay and Ye together.
> 
> Other than the Alaia sandals, I don't care for Bey's Vaultier look, it's not brunch appropriate. Oh, and are those crimps in her hair????! No ma'am.



They're half as$ed crimps too.  If you're going to crimp it, commit!



bag-princess said:


> ITA!  i think she and kim should bond and be besties - they both have awful taste in fashion!



They have a lot in common!


----------



## New-New

bag-princess said:


> ITA!  i think she and kim should bond and be besties - they both have awful taste in fashion!



I like Kim's fashion tbh like she dresses somewhere between a drug lord's mistress and a prime time soap opera character. I'm here for the drama of it all. Bey on the other hand... Her individual pieces are cute but like the styling of it....


----------



## pinkfeet

Was this the boob brunch ?? Too much boob from everyone !!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/08/beyonce-is-already-a-big-winner-on-grammys-2015-red-carpet/

Beyonce hits the red carpet looking absolutely stunning at the 2015 Grammy Awards held at the Staples Center on Sunday (February 8) in Los Angeles.

The 33-year-old singer is tied for the most nominations this evening and she already picked up two awards  Best R&B Song for Drunk in Love and Best Surround Sound Album for Beyonce.

Well have to wait until the end of the show to see if she picks up Album of the Year too!

Beyonce is hitting the stage this evening with a performance alongside John Legend and Common.

FYI: Beyonce is wearing a Proenza Schouler dress, Balenciaga shoes, and Lorraine Schwartz jewelry.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yawn.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yawn.




I was just about to post the same. Hasn't she worn this in red before?


----------



## YSoLovely

Pretty... boring.

She slayed last year, but this year it's lackluster at best.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her face looks stunning and the Lorraine jewels are fab....the rest is very boring.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her hair (weave etc) is looking less than ordinary.


----------



## Lounorada

A Proenza Schouler dress, really... their dresses always look so heavy. 
It looks boring as hell and it makes her look much wider than she is. Those LS rings are everything.
I loved her look from a couple of years ago, that Osman black & white jumpsuit. That was hot, this is not.


----------



## berrydiva

Is she wearing face makeup? He skin looks radiant!


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yawn.





exactly!


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> I like Kim's fashion tbh like* she dresses somewhere between a drug lord's mistress and a prime time soap opera character.* I'm here for the drama of it all. Bey on the other hand... Her individual pieces are cute but like the styling of it....





:lolots::lolots:   now that you mention it.......it does remind me of something from the days of Dynasty and a little Michelle Pfeiffer in Scarface !!


----------



## DivineMissM

New-New said:


> I like Kim's fashion tbh like she dresses somewhere between a drug lord's mistress and a prime time soap opera character. I'm here for the drama of it all. Bey on the other hand... Her individual pieces are cute but like the styling of it....



Nailed it!  



Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/08/beyonce-is-already-a-big-winner-on-grammys-2015-red-carpet/
> 
> Beyonce hits the red carpet looking absolutely stunning at the 2015 Grammy Awards held at the Staples Center on Sunday (February 8) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 33-year-old singer is tied for the most nominations this evening and she already picked up two awards  Best R&B Song for Drunk in Love and Best Surround Sound Album for Beyonce.
> 
> Well have to wait until the end of the show to see if she picks up Album of the Year too!
> 
> Beyonce is hitting the stage this evening with a performance alongside John Legend and Common.
> 
> FYI: Beyonce is wearing a Proenza Schouler dress, Balenciaga shoes, and Lorraine Schwartz jewelry.



I love it all.  I think she looks gorgeous.  But I guess it is boring if you compare it to some of the other ladies tonight.


----------



## New-New

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:   now that you mention it.......it does remind me of something from the days of Dynasty and a little Michelle Pfeiffer in Scarface !!



Exactly like everything is so severe and unnecessarily extra like I LIVE for the drama of it all


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bey is giving off a Mimi vibe with that look.  Oh no!!


----------



## YSoLovely

*Ledisi, John Legend Respond to Beyonce's 'Selma' Controversy 				*


Ledisi is addressing fan uproar over Beyonce performing her song from Selma, the spiritual &#8220;Precious Lord, Take My Hand.&#8221;

*When word spread that Beyonce would take the GRAMMY stage instead of  Ledisi, fans felt the 42-year-old R&B singer wasn't getting her due.  "No one is saying Beyonce shouldn't perform at #GRAMMYs . What we're saying is it should be Ledisi performing the song for #Selma   perf," one tweet reads. "Ledisi sung it in the Selma film, so they  should have asked her. *Beyonce doesn't have the chops for that one.  She'll over do it," another angry tweeter chimed in. 


*Ledisi,* who plays gospel singer Mahalia Jackson in the Martin Luther  King Jr. biopic, responded to the controversy on the GRAMMY red carpet  Sunday &#8211; and *admitted that she &#8220;had no clue&#8221; why Beyonce was performing  it over her.*

*&#8220;What I will say and what I&#8217;m excited about is that I had the pleasure  of playing an iconic figure in Selma, and the song, &#8216;Take My Hand,  Precious Lord,&#8217; it&#8217;s been going on forever &#8211; starting with the queen  Mahalia [Jackson], the queen of soul Aretha Franklin,&#8221;* Ledisi told ET&#8217;s  Kevin Frazier on the carpet.


*&#8220;Then, I was able to portray and sing my version of the song, and now we  have Beyonce. Her generation will now know the song, so I&#8217;m a part of  history,&#8221; *she continued.

Meanwhile* John Legend*, who joins Common later this evening to perform  their Oscar-nominated song &#8220;Glory,&#8221;* revealed to ET that Beyonce  approached them about singing &#8220;Precious Lord, Take My Hand.&#8221;

&#8220;You don&#8217;t say no to Beyonce,&#8221; *he told Kevin. 





https://tv.yahoo.com/news/grammys-20...004600985.html


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> *Ledisi, John Legend Respond to Beyonce's 'Selma' Controversy                 *







that was just tacky of her!   and john..........puh-lease!


----------



## Sasha2012

Grammy Awards.








via Daily Mail


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They look a bit of a mess.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love her jewelry. 

Still don't know why the Grammys are catering to Kanye. He is played out.


----------



## New-New

BagOuttaHell said:


> Love her jewelry.
> 
> Still don't know why the Grammys are catering to Kanye. He is played out.



Kanye is a talented acclaimed artist in his fields of rapping and producing? 

Anywaydoe Bey not winning album of the year is an injustice tbh


----------



## berrydiva

New-New said:


> Anywaydoe Bey not winning album of the year is an injustice tbh


I'm going to agree with this if not for nothing but the way she dropped her album and still managed to have it go 3x platinum. Folks are now doing what she did and tweeting about their album/song release. That being said, while I liked her album and the way she dropped it was unheard of, I like Sam Smith though and he's the business at such a young age.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

New-New said:


> Kanye is a talented acclaimed artist in his fields of rapping and producing?
> 
> Anywaydoe Bey not winning album of the year is an injustice tbh



Not to me. Everything he has done has literally been done before. A glorified Puffy.


----------



## berrydiva

Chillleeee what King Bey wearing in this performance. I just happened to turn to this mess. See dis here why I don't watch this mess. Her body is serious though.

I know that some people don't like the fact that she's singing this song but she could've easily sung one of hers and I like the fact that she took the opportunity to sang a hymnal taking us to church. I don't want to hear "driver roll up the partition" before John Legend and Common get into conscious music.


----------



## DivineMissM

berrydiva said:


> Chillleeee what King Bey wearing in this performance. I just happened to turn to this mess. See dis here why I don't watch this mess. Her body is serious though.



My thoughts, exactly.  I know it's the Grammys, but this dress is a lil flashy for the song.  IMO.  And why is she so shaky and twitchy?


----------



## mrsbagalot1222




----------



## YSoLovely

When did Bey's hips get so wide again? Lawdt.


----------



## New-New

DivineMissM said:


> My thoughts, exactly.  I know it's the Grammys, but this dress is a lil flashy for the song.  IMO.  And why is she so shaky and twitchy?



I like ha look like its very ethereal and glam with her signature hint of Texas Pageant queen


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I honestly wasn't surprised she didn't get AOY. The Grammys are known for doing stuff like this, it happens EVERY year in one category or another. 

I missed her Precious Lord performance. From my understanding many people took issue with Bey singing it because not once has she said a word about the movie/song or supported it in any way but she was more than happy to capitalize off its moment' and use it as a platform for herself. Not saying I agree with it, but I understand why some were a bit bothered over it. I would've loved if she had invited Ledisi to sing on stage with her....I've had the chance to hear her live a few years ago and she SANGS. Incredible voice.


----------



## Ladybug09

pinkfeet said:


> Was this the boob brunch ?? Too much boob from everyone !!



She gotta show what the drs. gave her!







YSoLovely said:


> When did Bey's hips get so wide again? Lawdt.


Her weight yo yos! She must have a wardrobe like Oprah.


----------



## chowlover2

New-New said:


> I like ha look like its very ethereal and glam with her signature hint of Texas Pageant queen




I always look forward to your posts, you give me life!


----------



## baglover1973

Sasha2012 said:


> Grammy Awards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail



self important, d bag parade


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> I like ha look like its very ethereal and glam with her signature hint of Texas Pageant queen






chowlover2 said:


> I always look forward to your posts, you give me life!






so do i!!!!


when i get the emails about a topic i just read what is posted and i ALWAYS know when New-New has made the comment just by what it says!


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> Chillleeee what King Bey wearing in this performance. I just happened to turn to this mess. See dis here why I don't watch this mess. Her body is serious though.
> 
> I know that some people don't like the fact that she's singing this song but she could've easily sung one of hers and I like the fact that she took the opportunity to sang a hymnal taking us to church. I don't want to hear "driver roll up the partition" before John Legend and Common get into conscious music.



I 'm wondering why did this  happened?

*Don&#8217;t Call The Beygency But&#8230; Why Isn&#8217;t Ledisi Performing At The Grammy&#8217;s Instead Of Beyonce?*




http://bossip.com/1100958/dont-call...performing-at-the-grammys-instead-of-beyonce/*The Grammy&#8217;s Chose Beyoncé Over Ledisi To Sing &#8220;Precious Lord, Take My Hand&#8221;*

 As BOSSIP previously reported, Beyoncé is set to join Common and John Legend&#8217;s &#8220;Glory&#8221; set during the Grammy Awards tomorrow and she&#8217;ll be &#8220;Precious Lord, Take My Hand&#8221; which is sung by Ledisi onscreen in theand on the movie&#8217;s soundtrack. As you can probably imagine a number of Ledisi fans aren&#8217;t feeling this decision.
 Of course a number of things factor into the decision &#8212; Beyoncé&#8217;s  commercial success likely was weighed against Ledisi&#8217;s less recognizable  name and we can&#8217;t overlook the Grammy&#8217;s continuing ignorance in nearly  all matters urban. After all, industry politics have been and continue  to be what they are.
  Still, should Beyoncé have refused the honor? Ledisi has yet to  weigh in officially on the controversy, choosing instead to celebrate  the fact that she is Grammy nominated. 
 - See more at:  http://bossip.com/1100958/dont-call...mmys-instead-of-beyonce/#sthash.PBHXM36T.dpuf




http://bossip.com/1100958/dont-call...mmys-instead-of-beyonce/#sthash.PBHXM36T.dpuf


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ledisi's version was so much better


----------



## DivineMissM

New-New said:


> I like ha look like its very ethereal and glam with her signature hint of Texas Pageant queen



It was a beautiful dress (minus the cape thingy) but it just seemed showy for the song.  Maybe because I couldn't stop looking at her waist and hips?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have read that she asked to sing it and then I read she was offered.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Just gonna leave this right here


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I honestly wasn't surprised she didn't get AOY. The Grammys are known for doing stuff like this, it happens EVERY year in one category or another.
> 
> *I missed her Precious Lord performance. *From my understanding many people took issue with Bey singing it because not once has she said a word about the movie/song or supported it in any way but she was more than happy to capitalize off its moment' and use it as a platform for herself. Not saying I agree with it, but I understand why some were a bit bothered over it. I would've loved if she had invited Ledisi to sing on stage with her....I've had the chance to hear her live a few years ago and she SANGS. Incredible voice.



You didn't miss anything. It just sound nice and was a good opening to John Legend and Common (who can still get it btw). Beyonce can sing but she doesn't have that church choir voice. She's no Stephanie Mills or Whitney who had a pop/R&B career but still could take you to church.


----------



## Sassys

Jay's face lol
http://instagram.com/p/y3rTJIvwyL/?modal=true


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Yoshi1296

I have to say her voice is really amazing. Very very nice.


----------



## morgan20

Is she pregnant?


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## Sassys




----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


>




Kanye put the fear of God in Jay for a quick second


----------



## Lounorada

I love this look on her, the Balmain dress is gorgeous. Much better than her red carpet look.


tumblr


----------



## lallybelle

BagOuttaHell said:


> I have read that she asked to sing it and then I read she was offered.


 
John Legend himself said she approached them.


Meanwhile *John Legend,* who joins *Commo*n later this evening to perform their Oscar-nominated song Glory, revealed to _ET _that Beyonce approached them about singing Precious Lord, Take My Hand.
We were actually approached by Beyonce. She wanted to do an intro to our performance and introduce us," Legend told Kevin. "You dont really say no to Beyonce if she asks to perform with you."


https://tv.yahoo.com/news/grammys-2015-ledisi-john-legend-004600985.html


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Kanye put the fear of God in Jay for a quick second




He looked like he was gonna pass out


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I love this look on her, the Balmain dress is gorgeous. Much better than her red carpet look.
> 
> 
> tumblr


I like this dress, she should've worn this instead. Does this now tie them for equal number of grammy awards? Either way their award/trophy case or room at their house must be amazing.


----------



## michie

For her to be wearing a negligee during that performance...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lallybelle said:


> John Legend himself said she approached them.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile *John Legend,* who joins *Commo*n later this evening to perform their Oscar-nominated song Glory, revealed to _ET _that Beyonce approached them about singing Precious Lord, Take My Hand.
> We were actually approached by Beyonce. She wanted to do an intro to our performance and introduce us," Legend told Kevin. "You dont really say no to Beyonce if she asks to perform with you."
> 
> 
> https://tv.yahoo.com/news/grammys-2015-ledisi-john-legend-004600985.html



lol. The Beyonce arrogance strikes again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

unreal... Ledisi responded like a Lady though




lallybelle said:


> John Legend himself said she approached them.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile *John Legend,* who joins *Commo*n later this evening to perform their Oscar-nominated song Glory, revealed to _ET _that Beyonce approached them about singing Precious Lord, Take My Hand.
> We were actually approached by Beyonce. She wanted to do an intro to our performance and introduce us," Legend told Kevin. "You dont really say no to Beyonce if she asks to perform with you."
> 
> 
> https://tv.yahoo.com/news/grammys-2015-ledisi-john-legend-004600985.html


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/09...erformance-watch-the-behind-the-scenes-video/

Go behind-the-scenes with Beyonce and see the preparation that went into her amazing 2015 Grammys performance of Take My Hand, Precious Lord.

I wanted to find real men that have lived, have struggled, criedI felt like this is an opportunity to show the strength and vulnerability in black men, the 33-year-old superstar said in the video about choosing her backup singers.

We then meet some of the singers and hear their plights and struggles.

Watch the video below  and be sure to catch Beyonces full 2015 Grammys performance if you missed it!


----------



## berrydiva

I'm curious to know if she was slated to perform and said you know what, instead of drunk in love I'd prefer open for John/Common or if she wasn't scheduled to perform and just approached them to open. The latter would be quite arrogant.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She performed Drunk in Love last year.


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> I'm curious to know if she was slated to perform and said you know what, instead of drunk in love I'd prefer open for John/Common or if she wasn't scheduled to perform and just approached them to open. The latter would be quite arrogant.



She would have been better than that rock band.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> She performed Drunk in Love last year.


Oh yeah...what her song out now? 7-11?


----------



## New-New

berrydiva said:


> Oh yeah...what her song out now? 7-11?



#1 on the R&B charts rn yasss slay us Beysus


----------



## GoGlam

Her performance was meh. She doesn't have the voice to carry a song like that. There's a reason she dances and uses theatrics including the hair fan.

Looks like she's hiding her body in black and in that big caped dress because she put on some weight.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> Oh yeah...what her song out now? 7-11?



I guess. That will probably win r&b song of the year next year. Lyrical masterpiece.


----------



## Lounorada

This is so cute 

From Rihs instagram...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> You didn't miss anything. It just sound nice and was a good opening to John Legend and Common (who can still get it btw). Beyonce can sing but she doesn't have that church choir voice. She's no Stephanie Mills or Whitney who had a pop/R&B career but still could take you to church.



Yeah, I finally watched and I wasn't really moved. Just because you have a nice voice, doesn't mean you have a church voice.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> I have read that she asked to sing it and then I read she was offered.





BagOuttaHell said:


> lol. The Beyonce arrogance strikes again.







GMA is going to be talking about it this morning.  they said that Bey "chose" this song to do because of "her personal family connection" to it.  lawd i hope she is not going to claim another "i wrote it"!!!:giggles::giggles:


i can't wait to hear the fairy tale she will spin on her jacking this song!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> I love this look on her, the Balmain dress is gorgeous. Much better than her red carpet look.
> 
> 
> tumblr



I had a feeling she would wear this Balmain dress, she looks good. Those Fendi sandals are fabulous.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> GMA is going to be talking about it this morning.  they said that Bey "chose" this song to do because of "her personal family connection" to it.  lawd i hope she is not going to claim another "i wrote it"!!!:giggles::giggles:
> 
> 
> i can't wait to hear the fairy tale she will spin on her jacking this song!




Her family connections to the song? I'm interested to hear what those connections are exactly.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Her family connections to the song? I'm interested to hear what those connections are exactly.




Her mother sang it to her, her grandparents marched with MLK, her father was one of the first generation to attend a white school and she hand picked this choir to _&#8220;show the strength and vulnerability in black men&#8221;_


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Her family connections to the song?* I'm interested to hear what those connections are exactly.*




her mom used to sing it to her when she was a child!:weird:

and the other one was something about someone in her family participated in some march somewhere during the civil rights period.  i admit that after hearing how tina used to sing it as a "connection" that i totally zoned out - as i usually do when she is interviewed!!!


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Her mother sang it to her, her grandparent's marched with MLK, her father was one of the first generation to attend a white school and she hand picked this choir to _show the strength and vulnerability in black men_




Umm...I'm not crazy in thinking none of that is special to Beyoncé and all sounds very much like a shared experience of a lot of black Americans, right?


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Umm...I'm not crazy in thinking none of that is special to Beyoncé and all sounds very much like a shared experience of a lot of black Americans, right?



Yup, but it's _BEYONCÈ _and all of her experiences are bigger, better and more important than us common folks'.


----------



## jclaybo

My Aunt sung that song once in church and jacked it all up and she tries to sing in an operatic tone and has no formal training so it was hilarious and I had to see myself out of the church holding up my index finger(only old school church goers will get this reference )
-because of that family connection I will now sing for you guys Precious Lord


----------



## deltalady

Is this really a controversy?


----------



## Yoshi1296

deltalady said:


> Is this really a controversy?




I was thinking the same. It's seems like anything can become a controversies nowadays. Smh.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lmao. She is full of caca.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> lmao. She is full of caca.




Caca!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Umm...I'm not crazy in thinking none of that is special to Beyoncé and all sounds very much like a shared experience of a lot of black Americans, right?










jclaybo said:


> My Aunt sung that song once in church and jacked it all up and she tries to sing in an operatic tone and has no formal training so it was hilarious and *I had to see myself out of the church holding up my index finger(only old school church goers will get this reference *)
> -because of that family connection I will now sing for you guys Precious Lord





yes ma'am!!!  i get it and it makes me giggle all the time when i see people do it to get out of a sticky situation as if by doing that they are invisible!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## charmesh

I didn't watch the Grammys. What did she sing? I googled it. She sang Precious Lord??!!! She is no Mahalia Jackson. Do you know the song was written about the grief of losing a wife & child. When I die it is one of the songs I want playing in the background at my Rosary service, along with Trouble of the World.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> I didn't watch the Grammys. What did she sing? I googled it. She sang Precious Lord??!!! She is no Mahalia Jackson. Do you know the song was written about the grief of losing a wife & child. When I die it is one of the songs I want playing in the background at my Rosary service, *along with Trouble of the World*.




girl go 'head on!!  you done said it now!!!   i can't bear to watch "imitation of life" because of that song and Mahalia!!!  THAT is how a queen really sings it.  i cry for DAYS after watching that movie - it has been years since i have seen it because of that.  it tears me to pieces.


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> girl go 'head on!!  you done said it now!!!   i can't bear to watch "imitation of life" because of that song and Mahalia!!!  THAT is how a queen really sings it.  i cry for DAYS after watching that movie - it has been years since i have seen it because of that.  it tears me to pieces.



Trouble is how my ex knows he's in for it. It's a signal that he needs to start apologizing. Mahalia's voice will haunt you if you let it sneak up on you


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Trouble is how my ex knows he's in for it. It's a signal that he needs to start apologizing. *Mahalia's voice will haunt you if you let it sneak up on you*




you said it perfectly!  it is one of my mom's favorite movies but i had never seen it so when she was watching it for the umpteen time i decided to not knowing what to expect.  oh lawd - i was a mess for days after thinking about that movie but the song the most.  it sneaked up on me and i still won't go near it after all these years.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

deltalady said:


> Is this really a controversy?


I agree. I honestly dont see what the big deal is. She was always scheduled to perform since she was nominated for Album of the Year. All nominees for this award usually perform. From what I can tell John Legend and Common were always going to sing Glory and thats it. Not Ledisi she was never asked. Beyonce wanting to do something different probably asked to be apart of it and chose to sing the song. So all this she stole it from Ledisi is false, Ledisi was never a part of the performance. Just like at the Oscars its currently John and Common. Ledisi again is not scheduled to perform. Yes the song wouldve been better with Ledisi since she has more soul, but Beyonce did just fine. The way people are going on you wouldve thought Beyonce didnt hit one note.


----------



## jclaybo

charmesh said:


> I didn't watch the Grammys. What did she sing? I googled it. She sang Precious Lord??!!! She is no Mahalia Jackson. Do you know the song was written about the grief of losing a wife & child. When I die it is one of the songs I want playing in the background at my Rosary service, along with Trouble of the World.




Omg Trouble of the World when sung right gives me chills. Precious Lord when sung right gives me chills-When I first heard Mahalia from an old Clip singing in church I was hypnotized her voice is butter 
I think the only issue I had was just way too many runs, no she's no Mahalia but the song is so simple and melodic and doesn't try to be more than what it is because the writer and composer wrote it out of his grief and loss. So when it's overly done it tends to loose it's meaning and I personally didn't think it should have been done at the Grammys in the 1st place. I mean they opened the show on with The Highway to hell and close it with the road to Glory?! Just was in bad taste


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> girl go 'head on!!  you done said it now!!!   i can't bear to watch "imitation of life" because of that song and Mahalia!!!  THAT is how a queen really sings it.  i cry for DAYS after watching that movie - it has been years since i have seen it because of that.  it tears me to pieces.




My favorite movie ever! If you want to see me blubber (and I never do) play her singing "It is well with my soul". It's like I get possessed.


----------



## berrydiva

jclaybo said:


> Omg Trouble of the World when sung right gives me chills. Precious Lord when sung right gives me chills-When I first heard Mahalia from an old Clip singing in church I was hypnotized her voice is butter
> I think the only issue I had was just way too many runs, no she's no Mahalia but the song is so simple and melodic and doesn't try to be more than what it is because the writer and composer wrote it out of his grief and loss. So when it's overly done it tends to loose it's meaning and I personally didn't think it should have been done at the Grammys in the 1st place. I mean they opened the show on with The Highway to hell and close it with the road to Glory?! Just was in bad taste




Those runs she does when singing annoy me partially because she actually doesn't need to do them. I think they've become her signature thing. I can't stand listening to her sing "At Last"...just such an awful rendition.


----------



## jclaybo

berrydiva said:


> Those runs she does when singing annoy me partially because she actually doesn't need to do them. I think they've become her signature thing. I can't stand listening to her sing "At Last"...just such an awful rendition.




Yes! Beyoncé has a beautiful voice and live she's great. When I think back to some of her songs and how the note she took at a certain point was too high or she was basically yelling I think back to Gospel singers that have done the same thing. It's an added melody to the song that can either showcase a singers strength or ruin a song


----------



## Ladybug09

jclaybo said:


> Omg Trouble of the World when sung right gives me chills. Precious Lord when sung right gives me chills-When I first heard Mahalia from an old Clip singing in church I was hypnotized her voice is butter
> I think the only issue I had was just way too many runs, no she's no Mahalia but the song is so simple and melodic and doesn't try to be more than what it is because the writer and composer wrote it out of his grief and loss. So when it's overly done it tends to loose it's meaning and I personally didn't think it should have been done at the Grammys in the 1st place. I mean they opened the show on with The Highway to hell and close it with the road to Glory?! Just was in bad taste



Girl Troubles of the word brings me to tears every time!  The clip is from An Imitation of Life.


----------



## Tivo

jclaybo said:


> Omg Trouble of the World when sung right gives me chills. Precious Lord when sung right gives me chills-When I first heard Mahalia from an old Clip singing in church I was hypnotized her voice is butter
> I think the only issue I had was just way too many runs, no she's no Mahalia but the song is so simple and melodic and doesn't try to be more than what it is because the writer and composer wrote it out of his grief and loss. So when it's overly done it tends to loose it's meaning and I personally didn't think it should have been done at the Grammys in the 1st place. I mean they opened the show on with The Highway to hell and close it with the road to Glory?! Just was in bad taste


Because He Lives always slays me.


----------



## charmesh

jclaybo said:


> Omg Trouble of the World when sung right gives me chills. Precious Lord when sung right gives me chills-When I first heard Mahalia from an old Clip singing in church I was hypnotized her voice is butter
> I think the only issue I had was just way too many runs, no she's no Mahalia but the song is so simple and melodic and doesn't try to be more than what it is because the writer and composer wrote it out of his grief and loss. So when it's overly done it tends to loose it's meaning and I personally didn't think it should have been done at the Grammys in the 1st place. I mean they opened the show on with The Highway to hell and close it with the road to Glory?! Just was in bad taste


I remember being stopped in my tracks by Precious Lord on PBS. It was old video of the composer at the piano singing the song and explaining why he wrote it. It's one of those songs that needs to be simple to highlight the grief.


----------



## DivineMissM

charmesh said:


> I remember being stopped in my tracks by Precious Lord on PBS. It was old video of the composer at the piano singing the song and explaining why he wrote it. It's one of those songs that needs to be simple to highlight the grief.



Maybe that's why Beyonce didn't slay it.  It's one of those songs you have to have gone through some sh*t to be able to sing it with the level of feeling needed to make it speak to people.  I love Beyonce, don't get me wrong, but I doubt she's experienced pain/grief like that in her life.  Her emotions during her performance were very forced.


----------



## jclaybo

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl Troubles of the word brings me to tears every time!  The clip is from An Imitation of Life.



Yes! Yall are going to make me watch that this weekend so I can get my life!



Tivo said:


> Because He Lives always slays me.



page 248 of the Baptist Hymnal book you know the red ones in every church seat
we sang that song at least once a month at church


----------



## Sassys

Stevie Wonder Grammy salute


----------



## Sassys

Dinner w/ Ed Sheeran 2/10/15


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I recently discovered Ed and I  him.

Bey looks good. I have to remember to set my DVR to watch the Stevie Tribute on Monday.


----------



## BadAzzBish

deltalady said:


> Is this really a controversy?


Well imagine if another popular singer like Mary J. Blige sung 'Listen' from Dreamgirls at the Grammys. I mean the fact that Ledisi acted and sung the song in the film Selma yet wasn't "good enough" to sing it at the Grammys is a shame imo.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not to mention she performed last year and damn near every other year before. Arrogance at its finest.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Tee hee! I have these pants!

I call them my 'incredibly inappropriate pants!' (because of my age)....

Bwahaha! Considering what I think of her style, that might be not as cute as I thought when I first saw the snap....but I do like this outfit.
ETA: except the boots...mine are cuter


----------



## deltalady

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> I agree. I honestly dont see what the big deal is. She was always scheduled to perform since she was nominated for Album of the Year. All nominees for this award usually perform. From what I can tell John Legend and Common were always going to sing Glory and thats it. Not Ledisi she was never asked. Beyonce wanting to do something different probably asked to be apart of it and chose to sing the song. So all this she stole it from Ledisi is false, Ledisi was never a part of the performance. Just like at the Oscars its currently John and Common. Ledisi again is not scheduled to perform. Yes the song wouldve been better with Ledisi since she has more soul, but Beyonce did just fine. The way people are going on you wouldve thought Beyonce didnt hit one note.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Saw this on tumblr earlier. Vegan, eh...? 

I don't blame her, tbh. A life without chicken, cheese or ice cream is a sad one, lol. It's funny tho. Launching a vegan food service while out here munching on chicken and steak.


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Saw this on tumblr earlier. Vegan, eh...?
> 
> I don't blame her, tbh. A life without chicken, cheese or ice cream is a sad one, lol. It's funny tho. Launching a vegan food service while out here munching on chicken and steak.



She is a Texan, she ain't giving up no meat, she most likely did that Vegan diet temporarily....


----------



## NY_Mami

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> I agree. I honestly dont see what the big deal is. She was always scheduled to perform since she was nominated for Album of the Year. All nominees for this award usually perform. From what I can tell John Legend and Common were always going to sing Glory and thats it. Not Ledisi she was never asked. Beyonce wanting to do something different probably asked to be apart of it and chose to sing the song. So all this she stole it from Ledisi is false, Ledisi was never a part of the performance. Just like at the Oscars its currently John and Common. Ledisi again is not scheduled to perform. Yes the song wouldve been better with Ledisi since she has more soul, but Beyonce did just fine. The way people are going on you wouldve thought Beyonce didnt hit one note.



This all day...


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Saw this on tumblr earlier. Vegan, eh...?
> 
> I don't blame her, tbh. A life without chicken, cheese or ice cream is a sad one, lol. It's funny tho. Launching a vegan food service while out here munching on chicken and steak.




It's probably like the make-up artists, you don't have to look polished to deliver the service, like Pat McGrath.


----------



## bag-princess

NY_Mami said:


> She is a Texan, she ain't giving up no meat, she most likely did that Vegan diet temporarily....




  thank you!!   i can see her doing it "as needed" but not a way of life!


----------



## Sassys

Damn, she ever has her bodyguard on the stage


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Sassys said:


> Damn, she ever has her bodyguard on the stage




Hey, that's where Kevin Costner was...&#128521;


----------



## bag-princess

i pity the fool that makes the wrong move toward bey!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Damn, she ever has her bodyguard on the stage


 

Is it really necessary to have your bodyguard peeping from the side of the stage Bey?
He looks like some creepy stalker


----------



## dangerouscurves

GoldengirlNY said:


> Hey, that's where Kevin Costner was...&#128521;




Lol!!! I immediately thought the same! &#128540;


----------



## azania

Lounorada said:


> Is it really necessary to have your bodyguard peeping from the side of the stage Bey?
> He looks like some creepy stalker




I mean the fact that people can run up on stage on these award shows proves that it is not that safe. 
Plus, we really don't know how many serious threads she might get. I wouldn't be suprised. She is a huge star after all and there are many sick people out there.


----------



## charmesh

Lounorada said:


> Is it really necessary to have your bodyguard peeping from the side of the stage Bey?
> He looks like some creepy stalker



Protections from the Stans


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> Protections from the Stans




 True.
But don't tell the stans that. Lawd knows they be crazy.


----------



## Tivo

charmesh said:


> Protections from the Stans


Or stalkers who have sent threats we never hear about.


----------



## Sassys

At Dingbat #1 that hears voices in his head fashion show. Beyonce's body language is killing me :lolots:

I see you Anna, inching away from a screaming baby that does not belong at a fashion show.


----------



## New-New

Bey is at Kanye's NYFW presentation rn


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> At Dingbat #1 that hears voices in his head fashion show. Beyonce's body language is killing me :lolots:
> 
> I see you Anna, inching away from a screaming baby that does not belong at a fashion show.



Even in those blurry, pixilated pics I can tell that the only cute thing about Bey's outfit are the Alaia sandals. They are so fab. 

The second pics if funny. Bey has the same look I had on my face while sitting next to a screaming child at the DMV earlier today.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> At Dingbat #1 that hears voices in his head fashion show. Beyonce's body language is killing me :lolots:
> 
> I see you Anna, inching away from a screaming baby that does not belong at a fashion show.




Anna is like 'Oh hell no, I did not sign up for this...' 
While Bey is thinking 'Thank you Jesus, fashion shows don't last long, I'm outta here in 10, 9, 8....'
Jay looks like he's in his own world, who could blame him.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Even in those blurry, pixilated pics I can tell that the only cute thing about Bey's outfit are the Alaia sandals. They are so fab.
> 
> The second pics if funny. Bey has the same look I had on my face while sitting next to a screaming child at the DMV earlier today.


She has that "wouldn't be my kid..." look on her face.


I like that muff she has or maybe it's a collar, either way I like.


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this on tumblr


 Bey & Jays faces are priceless


----------



## shoegal

That pic says so much....


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr







   her face is everything!!!!  she has her hand on Jay's leg like "lawd give me strength!!"   poor kim thinks she is winning by having a seat FINALLY somewhere next to Bey!!   i wonder where North was because she is obviously not on kim's lap.   they should have left her with her mother/nanny!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr
> 
> 
> Bey & Jays faces are priceless


Bey appears to have her rock of gibraltar on...Jay just looks confused. What happened to North?


I feel like what Kanye thinks things look like in his head is not what we see....reminds me of the reunion dance scene from It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr
> 
> 
> Bey & Jays faces are priceless


I can't stand Beyonce, but oh how I love the way she shades Trash Can.


----------



## charmesh

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr
> 
> 
> Bey & Jays faces are priceless



She looks like Miss Tina here. And nobody but Kim looks happy to be there


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Kanye X Adidas fashion show in NYC. (February 12)


----------



## charmesh

I hate men in fur coats. Fur coat=pimp. Nice tailored coat=sexy & polished


----------



## DivineMissM

azania said:


> I mean the fact that people can run up on stage on these award shows proves that it is not that safe.
> Plus, we really don't know how many serious threads she might get. I wouldn't be suprised. She is a huge star after all and there are many sick people out there.



Who's going to rush the stage at the Grammys?  Besides Kanye?




charmesh said:


> I hate men in fur coats. Fur coat=pimp. Nice tailored coat=sexy & polished



+1  So unattractive.


----------



## Tivo

The Trash Can's are so fecking pressed to be next to Beyonce. Why is Bey seated next to Kim? Who did the seating chart? The only way that many uninterested people would come to a Kanye fashion show is if he is backed by some high profile power player who everyone else is afraid of. Nobody looks happy to be there.


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> I hate men in fur coats. Fur coat=pimp. Nice tailored coat=sexy & polished


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Poor North, she should be at home.


----------



## Tivo

GoldengirlNY said:


> View attachment 2894318
> 
> Poor North, she should be at home.


I love the look on Beyonce's face!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Tivo said:


> I love the look on Beyonce's face!




Yes, she has that Calgon take me away look.


----------



## New-New

charmesh said:


> I hate men in fur coats. Fur coat=pimp. Nice tailored coat=sexy & polished



This feels like a personal attack against me tbh


----------



## charmesh

New-New said:


> This feels like a personal attack against me tbh


You know we make exceptions for you.  Now if that is a 40 and a fur, we may have to start a prayer circle for you.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

New-New said:


> This feels like a personal attack against me tbh



I'm here for all things Pabst. You go.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/12...sh-duo-at-kanye-wests-adidas-yeezy-nyfw-show/

Beyonce looks flawless as she arrives at Kanye Wests Adidas Originals x Kanye West Yeezy Fashion Show held during New York Fashion Week Fall 2015 at Skylight Clarkson Sq on Thursday (February 12) in New York City.

The 33-year-old entertainer was joined by her husband Jay Z and sat front row with Kim Kardashian and baby North.

Earlier in the week, Bey and Jay stepped out to grab dinner with Ed Sheeran after performing together at Stevie Wonder: Songs In the Key of Life  An All-Star Grammy Salute held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live in Los Angeles.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North wants to touch Bey's fur so bad in that 4th pic. She probably thought it looked like Elmo.


----------



## chowlover2

New-New said:


> This feels like a personal attack against me tbh




Looking good New New!


----------



## berrydiva

Puff looks like he just stepped out of a 112 video.


----------



## New-New

berrydiva said:


> Puff looks like he just stepped out of a 112 video.



tbh and im so here for it


----------



## FreeSpirit71

New-New said:


> This feels like a personal attack against me tbh



Oh hush New-New. You know you're fabulous


----------



## berrydiva

New-New said:


> tbh and im so here for it




Yep!


----------



## YSoLovely

Diddy got thick


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> This feels like a personal attack against me tbh




you and Diddy New!!  the two of you are stylin' and proflin' in those furs.  i  it!! 

i am here for all of that myself!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DivineMissM

GoldengirlNY said:


> View attachment 2894318
> 
> Poor North, she should be at home.



North is just saying what everyone else wishes they could say.  




LadyLouboutin08 said:


> North wants to touch Bey's fur so bad in that 4th pic. She probably thought it looked like Elmo.


----------



## Sassys

Love how Beyoncé puts her arm around Rhianna to take a pic but not Kris or Kim.


----------



## jclaybo

This is that "Did I remember to take my birth control" face


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Diddys outfit reminds me of this Outkast album cover


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her feet look amazin for someone that has been performing in heels for so long.

I guess the baby spoiled Kim's attempt at motherhood.


----------



## bag-princess

talldrnkofwater said:


> Diddys outfit reminds me of this Outkast album cover





yes ma'am!  add Big Boi too the list - he is wearing that fur like a boss!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## c0uture

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> North wants to touch Bey's fur so bad in that 4th pic. She probably thought it looked like Elmo.




LOL yes!


----------



## lanasyogamama

You can see the tension between them a mile away.

I'd hate to have to pretend to be friends with people.  Like if Bey was actually Kim's friend, she probably would have been trying to help her calm North, but she just looked away.


----------



## Sasha2012

It may have been friend Kanye West's day, but as soon as the sun went down Beyonce proved who really runs this town.

The 33-year-old star strutted her stuff for hundreds of adoring fans as she headed to the 40/40 Club with beau Jay Z.

The couple was all but swarmed by the massive crowd who braved the cold to just grab a glimpse of the king and queen of hip hop.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-Kanye-West-fashion-show.html#ixzz3RePBE8kS


----------



## Ladybug09

Hhaha, ya'll forgot about Joe Namouth and his pimptastic fur wearing..


----------



## Sassys

Jesus, now Jay is wearing his coat over his shoulders.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Jesus, now Jay is wearing his coat over his shoulders.




Eeeekk! This trend of how to wear your coat must die!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Jesus, now Jay is wearing his coat over his shoulders.


 


This trend of wearing coats draped across the shoulders needs to stop. It needs to stop NOW. It's so pretentious looking... *shouts*-Put your arms in the sleeves people!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

It's too dang cold in NYC for that ish.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been friend Kanye West's day, but as soon as the sun went down Beyonce proved who really runs this town.
> 
> The 33-year-old star strutted her stuff for hundreds of adoring fans as she headed to the 40/40 Club with beau Jay Z.
> 
> The couple was all but swarmed by the massive crowd who braved the cold to just grab a glimpse of the king and queen of hip hop.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-Kanye-West-fashion-show.html#ixzz3RePBE8kS



Ugly outfit.


----------



## DivineMissM

Her face and hair look nice, I really like the lipstick color.  Both of their outfits are ridiculous though.


----------



## YSoLovely

2 fashion fails in 1 day. Do better, Yoncé.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been friend Kanye West's day, but as soon as the sun went down Beyonce proved who really runs this town.
> 
> The 33-year-old star strutted her stuff for hundreds of adoring fans as she headed to the 40/40 Club with beau Jay Z.
> 
> The couple was all but swarmed by the massive crowd who braved the cold to just grab a glimpse of the king and queen of hip hop.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-Kanye-West-fashion-show.html#ixzz3RePBE8kS


 
Those pants ruin the look but I love those boots.... Has anyone spotted them in any stores??? I know who they are by but has anyone spotted them???...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Holy crap. I forgot about 40/40. That place is still open? I haven't heard anything about it since I saw a it on Groupon.


----------



## NY_Mami

BagOuttaHell said:


> Holy crap. I forgot about 40/40. That place is still open? I haven't heard anything about it since I saw a it on Groupon.


 
I thought it closed too. LOL


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> 2 fashion fails in 1 day. Do better, Yoncé.






i was just wondering what in the hell she has on!!!


----------



## berrydiva

talldrnkofwater said:


> It's too dang cold in NYC for that ish.


It really is though.



BagOuttaHell said:


> Holy crap. I forgot about 40/40. That place is still open? I haven't heard anything about it since I saw a it on Groupon.


Yep it's still open, it looks really nice since the remodel.


----------



## Sassys

talldrnkofwater said:


> It's too dang cold in NYC for that ish.



Amen!!! It was 6 degrees when I woke up this morning and I sent a text to my boss letting her know I was not leaving this house and will work from home.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Amen!!! It was 6 degrees when I woke up this morning and I sent a text to my boss letting her know I was not leaving this house and will work from home.


Supposed to be 1 degree on Sunday evening...I'm going to have to pass on the game because I'm not going out in 1 degree weather. There's so many events but it's just way too cold to leave the house and to try to look cute while doing it....no thanks.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Supposed to be 1 degree on Sunday evening...I'm going to have to pass on the game because I'm not going out in 1 degree weather. There's so many events but it's just way too cold to leave the house and to try to look cute while doing it....no thanks.



Yep. I was invited to an all star party last night. When we got there, there was a line because people were taking forever to check their coats, etc. I told my BFF hell no am I waiting on a line in this cold AND I am to Damn old for lines. I bounced.

And these celebs are walking around with no coats, so paps can see their outfit.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I don't know why Jay and bey would lower themselves to go to the show to be around trash. Bey clearly doesn't want to be near Kim or anyone of their nasty clan.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr
> 
> 
> Bey & Jays faces are priceless



HA!! Crazy Kanye still trying to force a friendship by sitting bey and Anna need to to Kim and they are both ignoring her.


----------



## Sassys

cute


----------



## .pursefiend.

YSoLovely said:


> 2 fashion fails in 1 day. Do better, Yoncé.




She can't


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brr. It is going to be so cold the next two days in NYC. I am ready for the celebrity summer outfits. Lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Yep. I was invited to an all star party last night. When we got there, there was a line because people were taking forever to check their coats, etc. I told my BFF hell no am I waiting on a line in this cold AND I am to Damn old for lines. I bounced.
> 
> And these celebs are walking around with no coats, so paps can see their outfit.




That's one funny picture! Lol! The fountain is frozen. Why do they even let it on in winter.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/14/beyonce-blue-ivy-spend-valentines-day-taking-silly-selfies/

Beyonce has a face full of bees in a new selfie she posted to Instagram on Saturday afternoon (February 14).

The 33-year-old singer was joined by her adorable daughter Blue Ivy for the photo.

Happy Valentines Day &#128029;&#128029;&#128139;&#128139;, Beyonce captioned the cute snap.

Earlier that week, Beyonce happily flashed a smile alongside Gabrielle Union and her hubby Dwyane Wade at the Stance Spades Tournament as part of the 2015 NBA All-Star Weekend at The Skylark in New York City.


----------



## Lounorada

Blue being too cute as usual


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love that mom and daughter pic. Blue is so adorable.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That IG pic is very sweet.


----------



## NY_Mami

Blue is a cutie!


----------



## DivineMissM

The pic with Blue is precious.


----------



## Sassys

2/14/15


----------



## Sasha2012

They spent Valentine's Day with their daughter Blue Ivy the day before. 

But it was date night for Beyonce and Jay Z on Sunday as they sat front row among the star-studded audience at the NBA All-Star game in New York City.

The power couple got cosy during the sporting event at Madison Square Garden, while displaying their edgy fashion sensibilities. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ew-York-cosy-NBA-Star-game.html#ixzz3RtHZVflZ


----------



## Sassys

It's weird that Julius stays on stage with her, but is not at the game sitting next to her or behind her at games.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> It's weird that Julius stays on stage with her,* but is not at the game sitting next to her or behind her at games.*




i have wondered why that is,too!


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> It's weird that Julius stays on stage with her, but is not at the game sitting next to her or behind her at games.






thesun

:ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 2898017
> 
> thesun
> 
> :ninja:



 He looks so creepy! 
It's like Where is Julius? Instead of Where is Wally/Waldo


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 2898017
> 
> thesun
> 
> :ninja:



That is the only time I have seen Julius in the crowd. Guess he stays far back, but anyone can easily attack her sitting right behind her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

And she keeps insisting on wearing ugly-hipster sunglasses.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> *He looks so creepy! *
> It's like Where is Julius? Instead of Where is Wally/Waldo







i did not see him at first!!  i was looking UNDER her chair!!

looking at him in this pic makes me think someone should be watching him watching her!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ByeKitty

Ooh I love those sunglasses... I just don't like them on her


----------



## morgan20

bag-princess said:


> i did not see him at first!!  i was looking UNDER her chair!!
> 
> looking at him in this pic makes me think someone should be watching him watching her!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I was looking under the chair as well &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## New-New

Beyonce did that permanent like Where are my edges?


----------



## lp640

Jay Z heads into his office in New York City 02.16.2015


----------



## lp640

Beyonce and Jay Z leave Nobu restaurant in New York City 02.16.2015


----------



## GoldengirlNY

lp640 said:


> Beyonce and Jay Z leave Nobu restaurant in New York City 02.16.2015




Yes Bey in uggs! It's cold as a witches ti**y, now she looks like she's in NY.


----------



## Sassys

tumblrm- rehearsing for Stevie Wonder tribute


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The high is supposed to be 10 degrees tomorrow....I don't want to but it looks like I'll be pulling the Uggs out as well. I really don't want to.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That Grammy tribute to Stevie Wonder was fantastic. I was grooving away to that one. Gary Clark Jr is the business too - I love him.


----------



## New-New

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That Grammy tribute to Stevie Wonder was fantastic. I was grooving away to that one. Gary Clark Jr is the business too - I love him.



Bey slayed me and sang like I wish she would put that much soul in her normal performances


----------



## Sassys

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That Grammy tribute to Stevie Wonder was fantastic. I was grooving away to that one. Gary Clark Jr is the business too - I love him.



Damn, I missed it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Me too.


----------



## Sassys

Wonder? Why do people keep saying Beyonce has won the most grammys. She hasn't, nor has she won the most for a female.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think they meant she is the most nominated female artist.


----------



## YSoLovely

*The Internet Is Freaking Out Over These Unretouched Beyoncé Photos

*Unretouched photos from *Beyoncé*'s 2013 *L'Oreal* ad campaign have surfaced online. 
















Complex






I think it's mostly bad makeup / a slight breakout, but you know Bey is somewhere throwing a fit, having a meltdown or moving to have them removed from the internet forever.


----------



## LADC_chick

I think it's make-up and studio lighting. I also don't think she's having a bad break out. That's the face of a woman with, yanno, pores.


----------



## Lounorada

that is one of the worst make-up applications I have ever seen (the L'Oreal pics), yikes. It's like they purposely made her look terrible.
After a quick google search, these are the official pictures...


----------



## Jayne1

Hideous pictures -- she's stunning, without all that bad makeup.


----------



## LADC_chick

I think the point is that those are the untouched pictures. The "official" pictures are, of course, the retouched versions fit for "aspirational"  ads.


----------



## Sassys

Bad make-up. We have seen her on vacation with zero make-up and her skin is gorgeous. Tina always made sure she had good skin.


----------



## New-New

That makeup is horrendous like something out of a funeral home


----------



## jclaybo

main reason why I dont wear L'oreal, Bey has flawless skin that make up looks caked on shame on them


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> I think it's mostly bad makeup / a slight breakout, but you know Bey is somewhere throwing a fit, having a meltdown or moving to have them removed from the internet forever.



I'd want them removed from the Internet too.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> I'd want them removed from the Internet too.



We already know she has great skin. This just makes L'Oreal and their product look bad.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

One of the BEST Grammy performances ever IMO:

Beyonce, Ed Sheeran and Gary Clark Jr...ripping it up.


----------



## charmesh

YSoLovely said:


> *The Internet Is Freaking Out Over These Unretouched Beyoncé Photos
> 
> *Unretouched photos from *Beyoncé*'s 2013 *L'Oreal* ad campaign have surfaced online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900127
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900128
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900129
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900130
> 
> Complex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's mostly bad makeup / a slight breakout, but you know Bey is somewhere throwing a fit, having a meltdown or moving to have them removed from the internet forever.



HD photography is an evil invention of the devil himself. It should only be used on very cute babies.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> *The Internet Is Freaking Out Over These Unretouched Beyoncé Photos
> 
> *Unretouched photos from *Beyoncé*'s 2013 *L'Oreal* ad campaign have surfaced online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900127
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900128
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900129
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900130
> 
> Complex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's mostly bad makeup / a slight breakout, but you know Bey is somewhere throwing a fit, having a meltdown or moving to have them removed from the internet forever.



Fans were swearing up and down that this was a result of photoshopping, lol. 

She's been seen on several occasions without makeup and we know she has great skin. Unfortunately that's what foundation looks like up close in HD. One of the reasons I stay away from it.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> We already know she has great skin. This just makes L'Oreal and their product look bad.




Yep.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Jay-Z-hit-claims-love-child-affair-90s.html

*Meet 21-year-old Rymir Satterthwaite... who claims to be Jay Z's love child from an affair the rapper had before he married Beyoncé*

Beyoncé's husband Jay Z has been hit with a claim that he has a secret love child.

According to a report in The National Enquirer, Jay - real name Shawn Corey Carter - is currently being sued by 21-year-old Rymir Satterthwait, who claims to be his son.

Court documents uncovered in the report show that the 45-year-old rapper was sued by Satterthwait (via his legal guardian) in 2014.

Satterthwait - who is said to be an aspiring rapper - allegedly told a court in New Jersey that his mother Wanda had an affair with Carter in the 1990s.

The National Enquirer also reports that Carter is accused of lying to the court to avoid taking a paternity test.

DailyMail.Com has reached out to representatives for the rapper who have so far been unavailable for comment.

In 2011, the rapper denied reports that he had fathered a different child with a model named Shenelle Scott.

Carter - who has one child Blue Ivy with wife Beyoncé - was linked to the Trinidad model by a man who had been wrongly identified as the father of the child.
But representatives for the rapper said there was 'no truth to these ridiculous rumours' at the time.

Meanwhile, The Enquirer claims in the report that Satterhwaite - via his legal guardian - filed the civil lawsuit against Carter in December last year. 

His legal guardian, a paralegal named Lillie Coley claims Carter and his lawyer Lise Fisher provided 'fraudulent' and 'false' information to a judge leading to the case being dismissed, according to the report. 

In October last year, rumours began surfacing of trouble in Carter's marriage to Beyoncé after CCTV in a elevator showed getting into a fight with her sister Solange Knowles.


----------



## csre

Oh! No socks


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Jay-Z-hit-claims-love-child-affair-90s.html
> 
> 
> 
> *Meet 21-year-old Rymir Satterthwaite... who claims to be Jay Z's love child from an affair the rapper had before he married Beyoncé*
> 
> 
> 
> Beyoncé's husband Jay Z has been hit with a claim that he has a secret love child.
> 
> 
> 
> According to a report in The National Enquirer, Jay - real name Shawn Corey Carter - is currently being sued by 21-year-old Rymir Satterthwait, who claims to be his son.
> 
> 
> 
> Court documents uncovered in the report show that the 45-year-old rapper was sued by Satterthwait (via his legal guardian) in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> Satterthwait - who is said to be an aspiring rapper - allegedly told a court in New Jersey that his mother Wanda had an affair with Carter in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> 
> The National Enquirer also reports that Carter is accused of lying to the court to avoid taking a paternity test.
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail.Com has reached out to representatives for the rapper who have so far been unavailable for comment.
> 
> 
> 
> In 2011, the rapper denied reports that he had fathered a different child with a model named Shenelle Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> Carter - who has one child Blue Ivy with wife Beyoncé - was linked to the Trinidad model by a man who had been wrongly identified as the father of the child.
> 
> But representatives for the rapper said there was 'no truth to these ridiculous rumours' at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, The Enquirer claims in the report that Satterhwaite - via his legal guardian - filed the civil lawsuit against Carter in December last year.
> 
> 
> 
> His legal guardian, a paralegal named Lillie Coley claims Carter and his lawyer Lise Fisher provided 'fraudulent' and 'false' information to a judge leading to the case being dismissed, according to the report.
> 
> 
> 
> In October last year, rumours began surfacing of trouble in Carter's marriage to Beyoncé after CCTV in a elevator showed getting into a fight with her sister Solange Knowles.




They look alike.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> They look alike.



Lol..I think they look nothing alike!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

dangerouscurves said:


> They look alike.



I think so too.


----------



## Lounorada

That guy looks nothing like Jay...


----------



## bag-princess

bad make-up or not - those parentheses and her neck are the real deal!  that "bad make-up" did nothing but enhance what is really there!  and i know dang well ya'll ain't talking about those very professionally styled "vacation pics" that she has taken and released per her approval!  puh-lease!


----------



## lh211

If she wasn't so controlling over her image then this would not be a big deal. But if you set yourself up so highly then you're bound to fall sooner or later. Maybe she should have relaxed a little, been true and honest about who she is and then nobody would really care about these pics. 

It must be so hard faking all the time, and so time consuming having all these pics of her (that are meant to be natural) airbrushed to death.


----------



## lh211

bag-princess said:


> bad make-up or not - those parentheses and her neck are the real deal!  that "bad make-up" did nothing but enhance what is really there!  and i know dang well ya'll ain't talking about those very professionally styled "vacation pics" that she has taken and released per her approval!  puh-lease!


----------



## Sassys

Give me a break. He looks nothing like Jay. Having a wide nose and big lips, does not make you his son. That just makes you every other black man in NYC.


----------



## GoGlam

Caked on or not, her skin is what's making most of those photos look downright terrible.  I can even see the dirty holes in her ears from what looks like wearing costume jewelry that left some green/grey behind


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> bad make-up or not - those parentheses and her neck are the real deal!  that "bad make-up" did nothing but enhance what is really there!  and i know dang well ya'll ain't talking about those very professionally styled "vacation pics" that she has taken and released per her approval!  puh-lease!




For sure!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Someone wants his 15 minutes of fame I see. His jawline/chin and eyes are also sort of similar to Jay's... But the resemblance isn't striking to me. Anyway, I'll believe it when I see DNA test results.


----------



## ByeKitty

Also, god forbid Beyonce looks like an actual human being!!! I just can't with her fans. 
Yes, her skin doesn't look too great in those pictures, but that's due to the caked on make-up, terrible lightning and a slight break out.


----------



## DivineMissM

You mean, she's a real live human woman!?  Noooo!!

She obviously doesn't have perfect skin (no one does) but that makeup is definitely emphasizing every single flaw.  If anything L'Oreal should want those pictures taken off the internet...they're not making anyone want to buy L'Oreal foundation, that's for sure!


----------



## Jayne1

DivineMissM said:


> She obviously doesn't have perfect skin (no one does) but that makeup is definitely emphasizing every single flaw.  *If anything L'Oreal should want those pictures taken off the internet...they're not making anyone want to buy L'Oreal foundation, that's for sure!*


I don't think they use drug store products for commercial photo shoots.  Perhaps they should.  lol

You're right, it's bad advertising.


----------



## LADC_chick

bag-princess said:


> bad make-up or not - those parentheses and her neck are the real deal!  that "bad make-up" did nothing but enhance what is really there!  and i know dang well ya'll ain't talking about those very professionally styled "vacation pics" that she has taken and released per her approval!  puh-lease!



Thank you! Beyonce has pores. Everyone has pores. We've become so used to smoooooooth faces that to see actual skin (albeit under harsh studio lighting) is inspiring total and utter denial that Bey's skin isn't as smooth as what we see on, what?, IG? In other ads? On Tumblr?


----------



## labelwhore04

I didnt even notice her skin. Its just her face that looks "off." That makeup is soo bad, it doesnt even look like her.

Also thats why i dont wear foundation. BB cream all the way.


----------



## YSoLovely

ByeKitty said:


> Also, god forbid Beyonce looks like an actual human being!!!* I just can't with her fans. *
> Yes, her skin doesn't look too great in those pictures, but that's due to the caked on make-up, terrible lightning and a slight break out.




The fansite that initially posted the pics took them down because:



> _Due to the disdain of the BeyHive, we have removed the photos. We  dont want to cause any drama, nor do we wish to start fan wars. Some of  the things we have seen posted were just horrible, and we dont want  any parts of it. We were just posting the photos to share the fact that  our queen is naturally beautiful, at the same time she is just a regular  woman._



:lolots:

They must have lost their sh*t over those pics.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> The fansite that initially posted the pics took them down because:
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> They must have lost their sh*t over those pics.






you know they did!!!!   and then they had the AUDACITY to say this:

_We were just posting the photos to share the fact that  our queen is  naturally beautiful, *at the same time she is just a regular  woman.*_*


 

*oh hell no!!  you know her drones were not about to let that be said!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## azania

I think she looks very beautiful! I want to see everybody who pointing at her in close up HD shots. These are freakin brutal. 
Only things that I see is alcohol bloat and sun damage. 

And funny how people say that Kim K is overdoing plastic surgery etc when people literally freak out by the look of a woman with pores. Hard to be not overly insecure with all that criticism.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Give me a break. He looks nothing like Jay. Having a wide nose and big lips, does not make you his son. That just makes you every other black man in NYC.


Yep!!


----------



## YSoLovely

*It gets better* 

*Beyoncé fans call FBI over untouched snaps*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ER-TheSunNewspaper-20150219-Showbiz/Celebrity



:lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> The fansite that initially posted the pics took them down because:
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> They must have lost their sh*t over those pics.




That's hilarious


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> *It gets better*
> 
> *Beyoncé fans call FBI over untouched snaps*
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ER-TheSunNewspaper-20150219-Showbiz/Celebrity
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:



Dear God, this has to be fake.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Dear God, this has to be fake.






i know they is crazy - but are they this mad!!!!!:lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> *It gets better*
> 
> *Beyoncé fans call FBI over untouched snaps*
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ER-TheSunNewspaper-20150219-Showbiz/Celebrity
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:


 


Oh my... how people can stan so hard over a celeb I will never understand. SMH.


----------



## lh211

Lounorada said:


> Oh my... how people can stan so hard over a celeb I will never understand. SMH.



It's showing a lack of mental healthcare in society.


----------



## dlina03

lh211 said:


> It's showing a lack of mental healthcare in society.




Totally agree.... Smh


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Oh my... how people can stan so hard over a celeb I will never understand. SMH.



This!! I also don't like it when people feel celebs should be role models. Celebs do not raise your kids, you do.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> *It gets better*
> 
> *Beyoncé fans call FBI over untouched snaps*
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ER-TheSunNewspaper-20150219-Showbiz/Celebrity
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:


I hope this isn't real...it's insane on so many levels and a waste of my taxpaying dollars for the feds to have to even respond to this mess.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I hope this isn't real...it's insane on so many levels and a *waste of my taxpaying dollars for the feds to have to even respond to this mess.*



Exactly!


----------



## Sassys

Los Angeles 2/18


----------



## Sassys

:weird:


----------



## YSoLovely

^^I think NY_Mami explained on _the other forum_ that it likely wasn't intended to be what it looks like it is... still, Beyoncé and Ty should have known better. Definitely could be mistaken for you know what... 

Ugly as s***, too.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> This!! I also don't like it when people feel celebs should be role models. Celebs do not raise your kids, you do.




So true. If I had kids I wouldn't like them looking up to a celebrities who's entire persona/image is smoke and mirrors. None of us know who the real 'X' or 'Y' celeb is.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> :weird:


----------



## YSoLovely

"New haircut" (Tom Ford fashion show in L.A.)



dailymail


The makeup ages her, the dress is quite awful and her closure... well, isn't closed properly... 

Fail.


----------



## Lounorada

Hair is terrible, make-up is bad and the dress looks like a bad craft project. The chunky shoes are a bad choice too. Yikes.
Love that clutch though and Jay looks sharp in his suit.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> "New haircut" (Tom Ford fashion show in L.A.)
> 
> View attachment 2902854
> 
> dailymail
> 
> 
> The makeup ages her, the dress is quite awful and her closure... well, isn't closed properly...
> 
> Fail.




 they can't blame this one on L'Oreal!!!   just bad!





Sassys said:


> :weird:





exactly!!!   looking like a lost gypsy!!:lolots:

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## GoldengirlNY

I think she looks fine...


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't like the dress but I do like that really dark shade of lipstick on her...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh no no no no no.


----------



## jclaybo

I hate how she just chops off the hair of a wig that she wont take off and wash instead of taking the wig off and buying a fresh one thats already been cut and styled. Ya killing Bey


----------



## charmesh

YSoLovely said:


> "New haircut" (Tom Ford fashion show in L.A.)
> 
> View attachment 2902854
> 
> dailymail
> 
> 
> The makeup ages her, the dress is quite awful and her closure... well, isn't closed properly...
> 
> Fail.


I've always wondered, what part exactly is the closure?


----------



## jclaybo

charmesh said:


> I've always wondered, what part exactly is the closure?


she wears wigs so its a whole unit


----------



## Sassys

jclaybo said:


> she wears wigs so its a whole unit



what the hell is this???


----------



## jclaybo

Sassys said:


> what the hell is this???


lmao
its a silk top lace wig, the top of the wig thats pictured is basically a polyurethane based material made to look like real skin.


----------



## Sassys

jclaybo said:


> lmao
> its a silk top lace wig, the top of the wig thats pictured is basically a polyurethane based material made to look like real skin.



How do you hide the lace part in the front?


----------



## jclaybo

Sassys said:


> How do you hide the lace part in the front?


you have to cut that part off to pretty much less than 1/2 inch of where the hairline of the wig starts. Bey wears her wigs glued down so theres 3 different types of lace, swiss lace is the thinest lace and blends into the skin almost undetectable unless upclose. There also French lace and ultra fine lace


----------



## Thingofbeauty

What is this wizardry!??!

No offence meant but I'm itching just watching this.


----------



## jclaybo

her wig was applied to tight in this pic, she was also wearing French lace which is thicker and if its glued down to tight it crinkles 






you can see the lace better in this pic


----------



## GoldengirlNY

jclaybo said:


> her wig was applied to tight in this pic, she was also wearing French lace which is thicker and if its glued down to tight it crinkles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the lace better in this pic




Wow, who knew..


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> what the hell is this???


----------



## ByeKitty

The things you learn here!


----------



## twinkle.tink

jclaybo said:


> she wears wigs so its a whole unit





jclaybo said:


> her wig was applied to tight in this pic, she was also wearing French lace which is thicker and if its glued down to tight it crinkles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the lace better in this pic





GoldengirlNY said:


> Wow, who knew..



Not me, that's for sure!



ByeKitty said:


> The things you learn here!



 

Seriously, thanks for the snaps and explanations...it's the first time I can see what y'all are talking about. I still will probably never be able to see it on my own, but at least I will know what everyone is talking about.


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> The things you learn here!



This!


----------



## jclaybo

Glad I could help!


----------



## knasarae

I'm so sick of celebs cutting wigs and extensions and saying they got a hair cut smh.  And why does her head look photoshopped on her body?


----------



## uhpharm01

Yep!! 





ByeKitty said:


> The things you learn here!


----------



## Ladybug09

jclaybo said:


> you have to cut that part off to pretty much less than 1/2 inch of where the hairline of the wig starts. Bey wears her wigs glued down so theres 3 different types of lace, swiss lace is the thinest lace and blends into the skin almost undetectable unless upclose. There also French lace and ultra fine lace


Interesting. Knew some of this but didn't know there were different types of lace for the hair!








ByeKitty said:


> The things you learn here!


Girl tell me bout it!


----------



## DivineMissM

Lounorada said:


> Hair is terrible, make-up is bad and the dress looks like a bad craft project. The chunky shoes are a bad choice too. Yikes.
> Love that clutch though and Jay looks sharp in his suit.



The makeup is okay IMO, but I agree about everything else.  It's a sad state of affairs when you're a woman standing next to JayZ and he looks better than you.  



knasarae said:


> I'm so sick of celebs cutting wigs and extensions and saying they got a hair cut smh.  And why does her head look photoshopped on her body?



Agreed.  Why do they do that?  It's not like she can't afford a new wig.  I also thought the same thing about her head looking photoshopped.  I think it's just the way her hair, and the neckline of her dress line up.  Or maybe she's just photoshopping hair cuts now?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

"The makeup is okay IMO, but I agree about everything else. It's a sad state of affairs when you're a woman standing next to JayZ and he looks better than you."

It's SO COLD in here :snowballs::snowballs::snowballs:


----------



## lulu212121

jclaybo said:


> her wig was applied to tight in this pic, she was also wearing French lace which is thicker and if its glued down to tight it crinkles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the lace better in this pic


Thanks for the explanation! I never knew.


----------



## chowlover2

jclaybo said:


> her wig was applied to tight in this pic, she was also wearing French lace which is thicker and if its glued down to tight it crinkles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the lace better in this pic




Thanks Doll! You really do learn something new everyday on TPF!


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> what the hell is this???


----------



## berrydiva

I'm curious as to why she doesn't just get custom wigs made, she has more than enough money. Her lacefronts always look so cheap. I'm sure they're expensive but they never look good, to me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They really must be saving pennies to get to that USD$1billion.  No other explanation for that nasty-azz wig.

I got 99 wigs (and not one of 'em is good)


----------



## CobaltBlu

Thingofbeauty said:


> "The makeup is okay IMO, but I agree about everything else. It's a sad state of affairs when you're a woman standing next to JayZ and he looks better than you."
> 
> It's SO COLD in here :snowballs::snowballs::snowballs:



haha!


----------



## jclaybo

berrydiva said:


> I'm curious as to why she doesn't just get custom wigs made, she has more than enough money. Her lacefronts always look so cheap. I'm sure they're expensive but they never look good, to me.


she does I'm pretty sure, because lace fronts come in different sizes so I'm sure she has them made to fit her head to an exact shape. The custom lace fronts are more expensive but well worth it. Bey has been slacking on her units because I think she is tired of wearing them but her hair isnt thick enough to do the styles she likes


----------



## berrydiva

jclaybo said:


> she does I'm pretty sure, because lace fronts come in different sizes so I'm sure she has them made to fit her head to an exact shape. The custom lace fronts are more expensive but well worth it. Bey has been slacking on her units because I think she is tired of wearing them but her hair isnt thick enough to do the styles she likes




Oh wow...I would never have guessed what she wears is custom made...I know she spends a ton on her hair too. Some of these YT "gurus" have better looking wigs at a fraction of what Bey probably pays for hers.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

So this wig goes over her real hair, yes? What we see as her hair and scalp, that is all fake? Or is some of that her own hair/scalp?


----------



## New-New

Kitties Are Cute said:


> So this wig goes over her real hair, yes? What we see as her hair and scalp, that is all fake? Or is some of that her own hair/scalp?



Honestly it just depends sometimes she opts for a hair system and style that uses some leave out and other days it's a full wig. The purpose of all of it is to reduce the amount of over processing that can happen to your hair.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

New-New said:


> Honestly it just depends sometimes she opts for a hair system and style that uses some leave out and other days it's a full wig. The purpose of all of it is to reduce the amount of over processing that can happen to your hair.




Thanks for the clarification. I don't need a wig or extensions but it would probably be healthier on my hair if I did sometimes wear a wig!


----------



## berrydiva

Kitties Are Cute said:


> So this wig goes over her real hair, yes? What we see as her hair and scalp, that is all fake? Or is some of that her own hair/scalp?



Because celebs are constantly changing their hairstyle, wearing a full/half wig, extensions, clip-ins, and weaves prevent damage. If she has on a half wig, you will see her hair and scalp at the parts the wig isn't covering. If she has on a full wig, you won't see her hair or scalp.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

berrydiva said:


> Because celebs are constantly changing their hairstyle, wearing a full/half wig, extensions, clip-ins, and weaves prevent damage. If she has on a half wig, you will see her hair and scalp at the parts the wig isn't covering. If she has on a full wig, you won't see her hair or scalp.




Has she ever worn JUST her hair and no weaves, wigs or extensions?


----------



## Sassys

Vanity Fair party


----------



## keodi

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh no no no no no.


----------



## jclaybo

New-New said:


> Honestly it just depends sometimes she opts for a hair system and style that uses some leave out and other days it's a full wig. The purpose of all of it is to reduce the amount of over processing that can happen to your hair.


She hasnt done a leave out with her units in a few years, its hard to do leave out with a lace wig because theres not a lot of security with how the unit is attached to the head.I noticed when she did do a leave out she wore a silk base unit which mimics a real scalp. But that was when her real hair color was blonde, I noticed last october her real hair color was dark brown, which is just beautiful on her


----------



## AEGIS

smdh...yall just spilling all the hair secrets


----------



## YSoLovely

Her body's a ten.


----------



## dangerouscurves

aegis said:


> smdh...yall just spilling all the hair secrets




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Maybe it's just the pics that were posted from last night but she doesn't really looked all that happy like something is bothering her. Or it's just me seeing things.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Could be. She looks happy with her sis and JLo.


----------



## YSoLovely

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Maybe it's just the pics that were posted from last night but she doesn't really looked all that happy like something is bothering her. Or it's just me seeing things.




She typically doesn't attend events like this, even when she has projects of her own to promote. Jay is trying to secure Hollywood connects for his Roc Nation talent agency and Bey probably had to tag along to _compliment the [del]deal[/del] talks_...


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> She typically doesn't attend events like this, even when she has projects of her own to promote. Jay is trying to secure Hollywood connects for his Roc Nation talent agency and Bey probably had to tag along to _compliment the [del]deal[/del] talks_...


 
I'm just waiting for her or both of them to appear on Empire....  I saw them cozying up to Lee Daniels..


----------



## Ladybug09

Ohhh, that would be an interesting epi if they did!


----------



## New-New

jclaybo said:


> She hasnt done a leave out with her units in a few years, its hard to do leave out with a lace wig because theres not a lot of security with how the unit is attached to the head.I noticed when she did do a leave out she wore a silk base unit which mimics a real scalp. But that was when her real hair color was blonde, I noticed last october her real hair color was dark brown, which is just beautiful on her



It's been a minute for sure like the last time I remember her in a major public appearance with leave out was like the 2nd ***** inauguration


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> She typically doesn't attend events like this, even when she has projects of her own to promote. Jay is trying to secure Hollywood connects for his Roc Nation talent agency and Bey probably had to tag along to _compliment the [del]deal[/del] talks_...



This is true she does tend to stay very lowkey unless she's promoting something. We've gone months at a time sometimes without a candid photo.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just waiting for her or both of them to appear on Empire....  I saw them cozying up to Lee Daniels..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks nice. I just don't care for her shoe choice or that wig. Her bod is fab.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


>


 
my feeling as well.  because her 'acting' is horrible...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/23...ur-attention-at-vanity-fair-oscar-party-2015/

Beyonce rocks a huge diamond necklace at the 2015 Vanity Fair Oscar Party following the 2015 Oscars on Sunday night (February 22) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

Earlier in the day, the 33-year-old entertainers younger sister Solange Knowles was smashing in a red dress at the star-studded ceremony, which was hosted by Neil Patrick Harris.

Beyonce used one simple word to describe Solanges look on Instagram, Gorgeous. We couldnt agree more with you, Beyonce!

It was recently reported that Beyonce and her husband Jay Z are currently renting out a Holmby Hills home for $150,000 per month, while they are search for their perfect home in Los Angeles, according to TMZ.

FYI: Beyonce is wearing a Stella McCartney dress, Giusuppe Zanotti shoes, Lorraine Schwartz jewels, and J.Mendel fur.


----------



## AEGIS

her jewels......lord.....looking like money


----------



## Sasha2012

Looks like when the Knowles sisters get together, they certainly like to party.

Solange and Beyonce certainly seemed to be the life and soul of festivities at the Vanity Fair Oscars bash on Sunday, with both girls slipping into elegant flowing ivory gowns as the boogied the night away.

The sisters posed for photos, laughed and danced as they joined the creme de la creme of Hollywood and let their hair down following the annual awards ceremony.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...party-matching-white-gowns.html#ixzz3SaxRgs7C


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> my feeling as well.  because her 'acting' is horrible...





it really is!!!  just no Lee - don't do it!!!


and that big awful ugly gawdy necklace is supposed to be real???  doesn't look like money to me.  looks like glass - not even good quality cz's!   then she has on several huge rings on each hand??  i like the dress but she accessorized it do death when it was not needed.


----------



## Lounorada

I actually really like her look at the Vanity Fair party...  but only in the pictures where the shoes aren't visible, they don't look good with that dress. Her hair/wig/weave/whatever doesn't look good either.
But that L.Schwartz necklace and those rings though


----------



## berrydiva

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Has she ever worn JUST her hair and no weaves, wigs or extensions?


Yep she wears her own hair sometimes


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> smdh...yall just spilling all the hair secrets


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Her body's a ten.



Yes!


----------



## charmesh

Too many rings. Reminds me of little old ladies with a ring on each finger. But with major jewels like that it screams borrowed. Want to seem rich wear one of the nice rings that you actually own.


----------



## BadAzzBish

charmesh said:


> Too many rings. Reminds me of little old ladies with a ring on each finger. But with major jewels like that it screams borrowed. Want to seem rich wear one of the nice rings that you actually own.



^This! Like her wedding ring


----------



## DivineMissM

Love the dress, necklace, and fur.  Hate the hair, shoes, and rings.


----------



## LVjudy

so is that her hair in this latest pic or is it a wig?  whatever it is, no bueno... with all the money she has its wild that her hair isnt always on point.  she obvi cares what she looks like.  i dont get it...


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> Too many rings. Reminds me of little old ladies with a ring on each finger. But with major jewels like that it screams borrowed. Want to seem rich wear one of the nice rings that you actually own.



Reminds me of Isabelle Sanford from the Jeffersons. She always had a ring on each finger and I always thought it was weird.


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> Too many rings. Reminds me of little old ladies with a ring on each finger. But with major jewels like that it screams borrowed. Want to seem rich wear one of the nice rings that you actually own.




I agree. The rings are gorgeous, but she's wearing too many at once.


----------



## New-New

BadAzzBish said:


> ^This! Like her wedding ring



Her wedding ring is definitely an intimidating piece of ice


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love the jewels but I'm drawn to really OTT jewels and stacks. I live for it.


----------



## chowlover2

I think she and Solange both look beautiful in the white dresses! Those shoes are a giant fail though, keep them covered up!


----------



## berrydiva

Those shoes look like they were a last minute decision.


----------



## AEGIS

tooo much jewelery?!!!  too much REAL jewelery?!!!!!


NEEEEEVEEEEERRRR


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Those shoes look like they were a last minute decision.


I think so too, the dress was prob too long without them. Wear a platform = easy fix.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> tooo much jewelery?!!!  too much REAL jewelery?!!!!!
> 
> 
> NEEEEEVEEEEERRRR


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> tooo much jewelery?!!!  too much REAL jewelery?!!!!!
> 
> 
> NEEEEEVEEEEERRRR



Borrowed real jewelry is not the same as owned real jewelry.


----------



## Freckles1

I think she looks great. Simple. I like it &#128077;


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> Borrowed real jewelry is not the same as owned real jewelry.


Short of the Queen and Liz Taylor, I was under the impression that most of these folks rented jewels (few actually getting to borrow)...going back to old Hollywood.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> Short of the Queen and Liz Taylor, I was under the impression that most of these folks rented jewels (few actually getting to borrow)...going back to old Hollywood.



They do. I'm sure a lot of stars do own a few pieces of their own but for events most choose to borrow or rent.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Short of the Queen and Liz Taylor*, I was under the impression that most of these folks rented jewels* (few actually getting to borrow)...going back to old Hollywood.





that is what i have always read.   real or not - that necklace was so tacky.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> that is what i have always read.   real or not - that necklace was so tacky.


Yeah, the necklace looks out of place but I kind of feel that her entire look was last minute. She said in the past that many times she had no intention on attending an event but then something was sent to her (dress, jewels, etc) that made her feel like she had to get dressed and go. Maybe that's what happened here too.


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> Short of the Queen and Liz Taylor, I was under the impression that most of these folks rented jewels (few actually getting to borrow)...going back to old Hollywood.



But 7 or 8 rented rings? Really now? She has at least two good rings. The wedding ring and the sapphire she was given for Blue's birth. And she needs to speak to Jay. He's spending million on watches and she needs more jewels of her own


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> But 7 or 8 rented rings? Really now? She has at least two good rings. The wedding ring and the sapphire she was given for Blue's birth. And she needs to speak to Jay. He's spending million on watches and she needs more jewels of her own


Oh yeah...I forgot about that sapphire ring...it was stunning!!!! You know with Bey, more is more....she just chooses to wear all the pieces and leaves none for the peasants. lol


----------



## AEGIS

charmesh said:


> Borrowed real jewelry is not the same as owned real jewelry.



You have been in her jewelry chest?  How do you know it's borrowed? Beyonce and Jay can afford to buy her pieces, I actually assumed that most of them were hers.

Idk her outfit is deceptively simple to me....it's a white dress, a necklace and some emerald rings.  If you don't see her hands, you'd never know.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Short of the Queen and Liz Taylor, I was under the impression that most of these folks rented jewels (few actually getting to borrow)...going back to old Hollywood.



Oprah apparently never borrows either.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> Oprah apparently never borrows either.


Yes...her too...how could I forget her!!! lol


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> You have been in her jewelry chest?  How do you know it's borrowed? Beyonce and Jay can afford to buy her pieces, I actually assumed that most of them were hers.
> 
> Idk her outfit is deceptively simple to me....it's a white dress, a necklace and some emerald rings.  If you don't see her hands, you'd never know.



No she borrows a lot from Lorraine Schwartz. She posted pics on Instagram. Oprah is credited with wearing her own Lorraine Schwartz jewels at the Oscars by Lorraine

OT. I remember one year Jill Scott was asked where her huge diamond necklace was from , and her answer was she borrowed it from Patti LaBelle.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I liked the white dress. It was her hair I had the problem with.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bey is Lorraine's muse....she borrows quite a bit but I'm sure she buys as well. Anytime someone wears her jewels she always posts a pic on IG. If they're wearing purchased pieces, she credits them otherwise it's just ____ wearing Lorraine Schwartz jewels.


----------



## charmesh

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Bey is Lorraine's muse....she borrows quite a bit but I'm sure she buys as well. Anytime someone wears her jewels she always posts a pic on IG. If they're wearing purchased pieces, she credits them otherwise it's just ____ wearing Lorraine Schwartz jewels.



Beyoncé looks good in that dress. Just too many rings though. Is she going to play Bingo somewhere after? Because I'm sure there are a bunch of old ladies there wearing a ring on every finger


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

charmesh said:


> Beyoncé looks good in that dress. Just too many rings though. Is she going to play Bingo somewhere after? Because I'm sure there are a bunch of old ladies there wearing a ring on every finger



 I like it but as I said earlier I love OTT jewels especially for an event like this. I currently have 3 rings, 4 midi rings and a stack of brackets on one hand/arm. Understated and simple isn't my thing....neither is Bingo, lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Rhianna does the ring on every finger look all the time too and I often think it's too much. I don't like it here, but I like the look sometimes.


----------



## GOALdigger

My theory with her shoes are they that are HER shoes. Not picked by a stylist for this particular dress but she dressed herself and decided to "shop" her closet.    I honestly think Beyoncé has a lot of imput in what she wears and this is why we have so many fails. Like I know when  you get to a certain age you should have imput but if you suck leave it in the hands of a well paid stylist. Cause girl...


----------



## AlbertsLove

Now Kanye is going to say that she cut her hair because of kim...


----------



## New-New

GOALdigger said:


> My theory with her shoes are they that are HER shoes. Not picked by a stylist for this particular dress but she dressed herself and decided to "shop" her closet.    I honestly think Beyoncé has a lot of imput in what she wears and this is why we have so many fails. Like I know when  you get to a certain age you should have imput but if you suck leave it in the hands of a well paid stylist. Cause girl...



I wonder what Bey's closet looks like like I could just imagine spending hours in there. Same with her wig dungeon.


----------



## New-New

I totally understand the idea of borrowing jewelry like it's not like you can repeat wear pieces as a celebrity


----------



## FreeSpirit71

New-New said:


> I wonder what Bey's closet looks like like I could just imagine spending hours in there. Same with her wig dungeon.



New-new did you call it a dungeon because that's where she tortures them? 

#50ShadesOfWeave


----------



## bag-princess

GOALdigger said:


> My theory with her shoes are they that are HER shoes. Not picked by a stylist for this particular dress but she dressed herself and decided to "shop" her closet.    *I honestly think Beyoncé has a lot of imput in what she wears and this is why we have so many fails.* Like I know when  you get to a certain age you should have imput but if you suck leave it in the hands of a well paid stylist. Cause girl...




exactly!!!


----------



## charmesh

New-New said:


> I totally understand the idea of borrowing jewelry like it's not like you can repeat wear pieces as a celebrity


Why not? Liz Taylor did it. Oprah still does it. I understand that most artists don't have it like those two, but Beyonce could do it. We see Jay wearing his jewelry. How many times have we seen that Cartier panther ring? And Beyonce has no problem wearing that awful body chain every time she goes on vacation. I would rather see personal style over borrowed style


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> Why not? Liz Taylor did it. Oprah still does it. I understand that most artists don't have it like those two, but Beyonce could do it. We see Jay wearing his jewelry. How many times have we seen that Cartier panther ring? And Beyonce has no problem wearing that awful body chain every time she goes on vacation. I would rather see personal style over borrowed style




Has she worn her pieces, other than that marriage rock, outside of NY? Asking because they probably keep their jewels in a safe and I couldn't imagine the cost of insuring it or the risk of bringing it along when traveling. I feel like every time I see her wearing her own pieces, it's never when they're somewhere else.


----------



## NYC Chicky

http://diaryofahollywoodstreetking.com/jay-z-baby-momma-pic-wanda-rymir/#more-74185

Uh oh


----------



## jclaybo

LOL at Beys wig dungeon and 50ShadesofWeave! I would love to know what she does with all her wigs, I think throw them away because she abuses them and no way would I want her "beaters" (that's what we in the wig world call used lace front wigs) I dont like the shoes she wore with that dress and it totally ruined what could have been an old hollywood type of glamour she had going that night. She always wears these ridiculously ugly stiletto's, I've never seen her in a pair of shoes that were cute


----------



## Sassys

NYC Chicky said:


> http://diaryofahollywoodstreetking.com/jay-z-baby-momma-pic-wanda-rymir/#more-74185
> 
> Uh oh



Doesn't mean he is the guy's father. I use to work with some that dated Jay, before he was famous (she showed us lots of pics), she lost her virginity to him, but doesn't mean her daughter is Jay's kid.

And if Jay is this guy's father, what exactly does he think he is going to get out of him? He is over 18, so he is not entitled to child support payments.


----------



## lp640

YSoLovely said:


> She typically doesn't attend events like this, even when she has projects of her own to promote. Jay is trying to secure Hollywood connects for his Roc Nation talent agency and Bey probably had to tag along to _compliment the [del]deal[/del] talks_...



She's probably scared someone will hold a mic to her and ask her questions.  Beyonce has the intellect of a 3rd grader.   She never ever does impromptu interviews which is why she purposely skips red carpets, etc. because of fear someone will ask her a question.  

I always cringe when I hear her speak.


----------



## bag-princess

lp640 said:


> She's probably scared someone will hold a mic to her and ask her questions.*  Beyonce has the intellect of a 3rd grader.*   She never ever does impromptu interviews which is why she purposely skips red carpets, etc. because of fear someone will ask her a question.
> 
> *I always cringe when I hear her speak.*





:lolots::lolots:  i do so agree with you about that!!  that is why when she does one it is so boring - you can tell it has been rehearsed and practiced.  no way would she be able to answer a random question!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## NY_Mami

I don't believe this guy is Jay-Z's son.... Hunty I can upload a gallery of a whole civilization of people who can pass for Jay-Z's kids, but he definitely aint one of them....


----------



## Sasha2012

They have recently been hoping to purchase a new home, after perusing several million-dollar properties in Los Angeles.

But it looks as though Beyoncé might want to add a bra to her shopping list, as she stepped out without one on Tuesday.

The Naughty Girl  singer wore a sexy unbuttoned blue shirt that was tied up, showing off her cleavage and carefully avoided a wardrobe malfunction.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...without-bra-lunch-Jay-Z-LA.html#ixzz3SjElANiH


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks a hota$$ mess.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I like it but as I said earlier I love OTT jewels especially for an event like this. I currently have 3 rings, 4 midi rings and a stack of brackets on one hand/arm. Understated and simple isn't my thing....neither is Bingo, lol.





I need some more midi rings.  I dislike a lot of bracelets but I loove stacked rings.  I stack bracelets bc I like the look. Where are yours from?


----------



## AEGIS

GOALdigger said:


> My theory with her shoes are they that are HER shoes. Not picked by a stylist for this particular dress but she dressed herself and decided to "shop" her closet.    I honestly think Beyoncé has a lot of imput in what she wears and this is why we have so many fails. Like I know when  you get to a certain age you should have imput but if you suck leave it in the hands of a well paid stylist. Cause girl...



Ty ain't no better.  Them Texans....


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks a hota$$ mess.



agree...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> I need some more midi rings.  I dislike a lot of bracelets but I loove stacked rings.  I stack bracelets bc I like the look. Where are yours from?



I find them all over, tbh. Shopbop, the little accessories section in Nordies always has cute ones and Urban Outfitters has (or used to) have them in little packs. Jennifer Fisher and Jacquie Aiche also make really nice ones if you are up for the splurge. 

Her face and skin look amazing in the latest pics... Nothing good to say about that outfit.


----------



## CobaltBlu

hmmmm.....interesting shape there.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> They have recently been hoping to purchase a new home, after perusing several million-dollar properties in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> But it looks as though Beyoncé might want to add a bra to her shopping list, as she stepped out without one on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> The Naughty Girl  singer wore a sexy unbuttoned blue shirt that was tied up, showing off her cleavage and carefully avoided a wardrobe malfunction.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...without-bra-lunch-Jay-Z-LA.html#ixzz3SjElANiH




Oh Bey!!!! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks a hota$$ mess.




ITA

And where is this supposed cleavage of hers???


----------



## leeann

She needs her boobs reinstalled or something they're too far off to the side


----------



## csre

That "outfit" is horrible
Can't believe she went out with that shirt like that


----------



## YSoLovely

If I ever feel the need to go out to lunch without a bra and a shirt open and cut this low, I'll be damned if I tape my boobies to my shirt. lol. Go all out or stay home.  


This outfit is Tacky-Bey at her very best... saw another pic of her pumps and... well, they ain't saving this hot mess of a 'fit.


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> If I ever feel the need to go out to lunch without a bra and a shirt open and cut this low, I'll be damned if I tape my boobies to my shirt. lol. Go all out or stay home.
> 
> 
> This outfit is Tacky-Bey at her very best... saw another pic of her pumps and... well, they ain't saving this hot mess of a 'fit.



I like the fit... It's very Texas and has an early 00s feel to it. And if I want my titty out my titty gon be out. #freethenipple


----------



## ByeKitty

Her breasts look really fake when you see them from the side...


----------



## bag-princess

leeann said:


> She needs her boobs reinstalled or something they're too far off to the side





they are almost under her armpits!!!  who lied and told her that was the way to go??


----------



## berrydiva

Why are her boobs taped to her shirt like that?! I just don't know why someone would wear that thinking it looks good.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That latest get up is something I could see Rihanna wearing.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

BagOuttaHell said:


> That latest get up is something I could see Rihanna wearing.


----------



## LavenderIce

BagOuttaHell said:


> That latest get up is something I could see Rihanna wearing.





WhitleyGilbert said:


> View attachment 2908084



And wearing it better.


----------



## bag-princess

LavenderIce said:


> And wearing it better.






MUCH!!!! and that was months ago.  bey's team is slippin'!


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> MUCH!!!! and that was months ago.  bey's team is slippin'!



*Years *ago, actually. 



Nagl on either of them tho :ninja:


----------



## AEGIS

BagOuttaHell said:


> That latest get up is something I could see Rihanna wearing.



beyonce has worn an all denim look that looked ok before


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> *Years *ago, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Nagl on either of them tho :ninja:






omg!  i thought it was last summer! :giggles:
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## firstaid

Her chest reminds me of a Barbie doll. Is she so thirsty for attention now, that is walking around braless?


----------



## Swanky

AEGIS said:


> Ty ain't no better. * Them Texans*....


----------



## DivineMissM

firstaid said:


> *Her chest reminds me of a Barbie doll. *Is she so thirsty for attention now, that is walking around braless?



I thought the same thing.  It definitely looks weird.


----------



## BPC

hmmm.. maybe there's something to what Kanye said- Bey looks to Kim for inspiration.. :lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

Instagram




> Lorraine Schwartz











The ring on her middle finger is far too big worn with the other two, a smaller ring in the middle would have looked better. 
Plus the middle ring looks cheap/tacky.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sometimes *ahem* bigger isnt better. They're probably worth mega bucks but they look like gumball rings.


----------



## YSoLovely

I love each piece individually and I'm a fan of wearing multiple rings, but these particular ones don't work well together (imo).


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sometimes *ahem* bigger isnt better. They're probably worth mega bucks *but they look like gumball rings.*





Lounorada said:


> Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ring on her middle finger is far too big worn with the other two, a smaller ring in the middle would have looked better.
> Plus the middle ring looks cheap/tacky.





exactly what they look like!  big party favors!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love them.

And I'll take them all.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> I love each piece individually and I'm a fan of wearing multiple rings, but these particular ones don't work well together (imo).




Exactly.
I like to wear rings on multiple fingers, but they are always delicate enough that they don't look ridiculous or knock off each other.


----------



## berrydiva

Those pieces are stunning!!! Stunning! The delicacy of the ring on her middle finger is lost by the giant one next to it; I think it would've looked better without that ring so it could shine. Shooooottt...they probably presented her with all of those rings and she couldn't decide then put all three on...I can't say I would've done different.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I know this sounds weird but she has nice hands. Her nails aren't too long or pointy like Gaga or Adele. Sometimes I see people take pics showing something off on their hands on Instagram and I cringe.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ock-online-after-derogatory-comments-20150227

*Beyonce Fans Attack Kid Rock Online After Derogatory Comments*

Kid Rock has incurred the wrath of Beyoncé fans following comments he made about the pop star during his Rolling Stone interview.

In the latest issue of Rolling Stone, the singer detailed why he's "flabbergasted" by the intense Beyoncé fandom. "Beyoncé, to me, doesn't have a f*cking 'Purple Rain,' but she's the biggest thing on Earth," he said. "How can you be that big without at least one 'Sweet Home Alabama' or 'Old Time Rock & Roll'?"

His criticism quickly turned to not understanding the physical attraction to the singer. "People are like, 'Beyoncé's hot. Got a nice f*cking a*s.' I'm like 'Cool, I like skinny white chicks with big tits.' Doesn't really f***ing do much for me."

Fans of the "Drunk in Love" singer, known as the 'Beyhive,' have taken to social media to vent their frustrations with Rock and anger towards his criticisms. All of his recent Instagram pictures have been flooded with thousands of comments from super-fans with icons and usernames referencing Beyoncé.

While some of the comments are just a marker of presence  users simply posting the bee emoji or "#Beyhive"  others have turned personal and violent. "I HOPE KID ROCK MOM GETS GANG RAPED AND CATCHES AIDS AND DIES," reads one such note on a picture of Rock at the Today show.

"You ain't s**t even to this day," says another. "Who are you? And why are you 70 [and] still being called a kid?"

Rock recently released his 10th studio album, First Kiss. As noted in the profile, Rock received a controversial NAACP award in 2011. The Detroit chapter honored him with the Great Expectations award while many members protested the singer for his heavy use of Confederate flag imagery.

via Daily Mail


----------



## michie

Chile...these folks...her fanbase is made up of a bunch of men who wouldn't sleep with her but they're mad because Kid Rock wouldn't sleep with her? I mean, they can't be mad over the "no classics" remark. She really has no classic nor timeless music.


----------



## morgan20

Lol I love some Bey, but not to that extent.....I have a life


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kid Rock is wroooong!!!! They still play Crazy in Love in the clubs here and we're still dancing to it!!!! Beyonce is not rocker, of course she doesn't have a Sweet Home Alabama. 

Lol-ing at the '70 y/o and still called a kid!!!!' &#128514;


----------



## Suzie

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ock-online-after-derogatory-comments-20150227
> 
> *Beyonce Fans Attack Kid Rock Online After Derogatory Comments*
> 
> Kid Rock has incurred the wrath of Beyoncé fans following comments he made about the pop star during his Rolling Stone interview.
> 
> In the latest issue of Rolling Stone, the singer detailed why he's "flabbergasted" by the intense Beyoncé fandom. "Beyoncé, to me, doesn't have a f*cking 'Purple Rain,' but she's the biggest thing on Earth," he said. "How can you be that big without at least one 'Sweet Home Alabama' or 'Old Time Rock & Roll'?"
> 
> His criticism quickly turned to not understanding the physical attraction to the singer. "People are like, 'Beyoncé's hot. Got a nice f*cking a*s.' I'm like 'Cool, I like skinny white chicks with big tits.' Doesn't really f***ing do much for me."
> 
> Fans of the "Drunk in Love" singer, known as the 'Beyhive,' have taken to social media to vent their frustrations with Rock and anger towards his criticisms. All of his recent Instagram pictures have been flooded with thousands of comments from super-fans with icons and usernames referencing Beyoncé.
> 
> While some of the comments are just a marker of presence  users simply posting the bee emoji or "#Beyhive"  others have turned personal and violent. "I HOPE KID ROCK MOM GETS GANG RAPED AND CATCHES AIDS AND DIES," reads one such note on a picture of Rock at the Today show.
> 
> "You ain't s**t even to this day," says another. "Who are you? And why are you 70 [and] still being called a kid?"
> 
> Rock recently released his 10th studio album, First Kiss. As noted in the profile, Rock received a controversial NAACP award in 2011. The Detroit chapter honored him with the Great Expectations award while many members protested the singer for his heavy use of Confederate flag imagery.
> 
> via Daily Mail



At least he has an opinion and he voiced it. Sometimes these fans are crazy as hell! He said he likes skinny white chicks with big tits, what's the big deal. As if Beyoncé will lose any sleep over it.


----------



## berrydiva

Suzie said:


> At least he has an opinion and he voiced it. Sometimes these fans are crazy as hell! He said he likes skinny white chicks with big tits, what's the big deal. As if Beyoncé will lose any sleep over it.




Thing is though that he had a black girlfriend who I believe is his kid's mom if I remember correctly. So he's talking that bull. Not as if it matters to Beyoncé but....yeah he's on some next ish.


----------



## Suzie

berrydiva said:


> Thing is though that he had a black girlfriend who I believe is his kid's mom if I remember correctly. So he's talking that bull. Not as if it matters to Beyoncé but....yeah he's on some next ish.



Oh I didn't know that! Maybe she is skinny with no behind.  (just joking). People shouldnt get so upset, he hardly has any classics to speak of.

I don't find him attractive in any way shape or form. 

P.S. I think Beyoncé is pretty hot.


----------



## berrydiva

Sweet home Alabama and Old Time Rock and Roll were made in the mid/late-70s and Purple Rain was made in the mid-80s.  Why is he comparing songs made 30 years ago to songs made within this decade expecting to determine what's going to be considered a classic?  There are so many songs that became a classic that actually weren't hit songs for the artists. What are his classics? Mind you I have Kid Rock albums buti couldn't name a song that can be considered a classic. All Summer Long is his closest to a classic.


Her fans are crazy though.


----------



## Suzie

berrydiva said:


> Sweet home Alabama and Old Time Rock and Roll were made in the mid/late-70s and Purple Rain was made in the mid-80s.  Why is he comparing songs made 30 years ago to songs made within this decade expecting to determine what's going to be considered a classic?  There are so many songs that became a classic that actually weren't hit songs for the artists. What are his classics? Mind you I have Kid Rock albums buti couldn't name a song that can be considered a classic. All Summer Long is his closest to a classic.
> 
> 
> Her fans are crazy though.



I love All Summer Long but it is ripped off Sweet Home Alabama.


----------



## YSoLovely

The Hive is so... ugh.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Chile...these folks...her fanbase is made up of a bunch of men who wouldn't sleep with her but they're mad because Kid Rock wouldn't sleep with her? I mean, they can't be mad over the "no classics" remark. *She really has no classic nor timeless music.*





YSoLovely said:


> The Hive is so... ugh.




they so stupid!  bey could fart and someone would say it stinks and they would be ready to go all in and drag them through hell.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> The Hive is so... ugh.



Mmm-hmm... I wonder would they defend as hard for their family and friends. Or do they just save all the crazy for Bey.


----------



## Ms Kiah

It's weird that people like Kid Rock and Annie Lennox come for Beyoncé but say boo about other artists. Why are they so mad that she's successful? She's worked her butt off for the past 20 years trying to build her career. 

Only skinny white girls with implants can be considered attractive? Bull.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'd consider Independent Women, Crazy in Love, Bootylicious and Baby Boy classic. Not Sweet Home Alabama classic but Drag Queen classic. But I don't like Sweet Home Alabama anyway.


----------



## charmesh

Ms Kiah said:


> It's weird that people like Kid Rock and Annie Lennox come for Beyoncé but say boo about other artists. Why are they so mad that she's successful? She's worked her butt off for the past 20 years trying to build her career.
> 
> Only skinny white girls with implants can be considered attractive? Bull.


Gold digger could be written about him. He "got on" & traded black women for white. Before he was famous he though he had a baby with a black girl.  He only got countrified when he realized that it was good for his career.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ms Kiah said:


> It's weird that people like Kid Rock and Annie Lennox come for Beyoncé but say boo about other artists. Why are they so mad that she's successful? She's worked her butt off for the past 20 years trying to build her career.
> 
> *Only skinny white girls with implants can be considered attractive? *Bull.




He didn't say that. He said Bey did nothing for _him_. That _he_ prefered skinny chicks with big boobs. That's his preference and he's allowed (to say) that.

If he doesn't think Bey has any classic songs then again, that's his opinion. Right or wrong, he's allowed to say it.

Personally, I think Crazy in Love, Single Ladies (the video) & maybe Halo are songs that will be around for a long time and could be considered classics (eventually).


----------



## berrydiva

Suzie said:


> I love All Summer Long but it is ripped off Sweet Home Alabama.




Yeah it definitely is and it's the only reason it's close to a classic.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> He didn't say that. He said Bey did nothing for _him_. That _he_ prefered skinny chicks with big boobs. That's his preference and he's allowed (to say) that.
> 
> If he doesn't think Bey has any classic songs then again, that's his opinion. Right or wrong, he's allowed to say it.
> 
> Personally, I think Crazy in Love, Single Ladies (the video) & maybe Halo are songs that will be around for a long time and could be considered classics (eventually).




He's definitely allowed to his opinion...just that his life is slightly a contradiction to his opinion...he's as crazy as that fan.


----------



## charmesh

YSoLovely said:


> He didn't say that. He said Bey did nothing for _him_. That _he_ prefered skinny chicks with big boobs. That's his preference and he's allowed (to say) that.
> 
> If he doesn't think Bey has any classic songs then again, that's his opinion. Right or wrong, he's allowed to say it.
> 
> Personally, I think Crazy in Love, Single Ladies (the video) & maybe Halo are songs that will be around for a long time and could be considered classics (eventually).



They will be playing Single Ladies during wedding bouquet tosses for the next hundred years. It's like the Wedding March at this point. If that isn't classic what is? It is also annoying.


----------



## berrydiva

Beyoncé and her collective $1 billion is not bothered by Kid Rock.


----------



## leeann

*cue kanye rant


----------



## ByeKitty

Really though, if you love Beyonce, why would you _care_ what Kid Rock has to say about her? Are these Beyhive stans mentally impaired?


----------



## lallybelle

ByeKitty said:


> Really though, if you love Beyonce, why would you _care_ what Kid Rock has to say about her? Are these Beyhive stans mentally impaired?


 
Yes.


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> Really though, if you love Beyonce, why would you _care_ what Kid Rock has to say about her? *Are these Beyhive stans mentally impaired?*





yes they are.  i speak what i know.  my brother is a VP at one of our big bank branches and he is one of her stans.  lawd - my mom and i will not mention her in his presence.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> He's definitely allowed to his opinion...*just that his life is slightly a contradiction to his opinion*...he's as crazy as that fan.




I don't think so, tbh.
I definitely prefer black guys and if someone asked me I'd say that's my type (tall, dark & handsome  ), but I have dated a white guy before...


----------



## dr.pepper

The fact that it's Kid and Bey aside, nothing screams despo like has-been artists who pick on a famous woman in order to cause a stir.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The Hive thinks the sun rises and sets on Bey's behind and expects everyone to feel the same.


----------



## charmesh

dr.pepper said:


> The fact that it's Kid and Bey aside, nothing screams despo like has-been artists who pick on a famous woman in order to cause a stir.



First thing I thought was that he must have an album coming out.


----------



## New-New

bag-princess said:


> yes they are.  i speak what i know.  my brother is a VP at one of our big bank branches and he is one of her stans.  lawd - my mom and i will not mention her in his presence.



As a BeyHive member I will say that when we drag we go in but like we don't start these stan wars arguments. Had Kid Rock stayed in his lane his mentions wouldn't be in shambles. Don't start none, won't be none.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The Hive thinks the sun rises and sets on Bey's behind and expects everyone to feel the same.



We just want ha to get the respect she deserves as an artist and performer


----------



## BadAzzBish

New-New said:


> We just want ha to get the respect she deserves as an artist and performer



Well then y'all should focus your efforts in getting her a Diamond album and stop the e-bullying.


----------



## jclaybo

Bey has always gotten the respect she deserves, I have rarely ever heard an artist disrespect her. There a HUGE difference in disrespecting someone, stating facts, and having an opinion


----------



## New-New

BadAzzBish said:


> Well then y'all should focus your efforts in getting her a Diamond album and stop the e-bullying.



This is 2015 no one sells albums with those kinds of numbers anymore (especially artists that lack the complection for the connection). 

And bullying is one of those terms that has lost any real meaning like if you're going to be critical of someone else you should be prepared to be criticized yourself.

And I've never understood these random old azz artists coming for Bey like it feels v desperate. Beyonce stays in her lane like let ha live.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> As a BeyHive member I will say that when we drag we go in *but like we don't start these stan wars arguments.* Had Kid Rock stayed in his lane his mentions wouldn't be in shambles. Don't start none, won't be none.





i admit this is true.  he will not bother you about her or bring up her name.  don't go for bey he will not go for you!  http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AEGIS

I don't understand his whole "i dont like black women" story....you have a half black son, when you were growing up your girlfriends were black, as were your friends, and you were a bootleg rapper.  You were claiming some black baby as your own until your friends told you that baby was not yours.

YOU.ARE.A.LIE.

go bawdhwaidabababaiggyjiggy Kid Rock


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> I don't understand his whole "i dont like black women" story....you have a half black son, when you were growing up your girlfriends were black, as were your friends, and you were a bootleg rapper.  You were claiming some black baby as your own until your friends told you that baby was not yours.
> 
> YOU.ARE.A.LIE.
> 
> go bawdhwaidabababaiggyjiggy Kid Rock



Before he married Pam I couldn't even imagine him with a white woman. He must have an album to promote. 

And not all men are going to find Beyoncé attractive.


----------



## AEGIS

charmesh said:


> Before he married Pam I couldn't even imagine him with a white woman. He must have an album to promote.
> 
> And not all men are going to find Beyoncé attractive.





Idc if he find beyonce attractive but bc he specified "I LIKE WHITE WOMEN W/...." it was implying that he does not find black women attractive which is an outright lie. his spawn is half black. And he has no classics so he can again go bawwiddadabawddadbabababajiggy


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> Idc if he find beyonce attractive but bc he specified "I LIKE WHITE WOMEN W/...." it was implying that he does not find black women attractive which is an outright lie. his spawn is half black. And he has no classics so he can again go bawwiddadabawddadbabababajiggy



Oh I completely agree that he is full of it. Like I said earlier, he got on & left black women for white ones. Gold digger could have been written about him & Kanye. 
But the Beyhive need to realize that not everyone shares their opinion of their queen. There are more beautiful women but that doesn't make Beyoncé any less beautiful. They act like if one person doesn't love her the world is going to enc.


----------



## leeann

I like Kid and Beyoncés songs. I dont think either one are particularly wonderful human beings.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol...@ the whole Let her Liiiiiiiive. I mean, really?

 The BeyHive earned their rep. I don't know if she's side-eyeing Kid Rock (whose comments I can't and won't try to understand) but she has to be side-eyeing the over the top drama of her mega stans.


----------



## michie

Nah...I'm convinced she lets her nasty azz fans do her dirty work, otherwise she would've been wrangled them and told them to have some class, decency and respect for other artists.


----------



## dangerouscurves

new-new said:


> as a beyhive member i will say that when we drag we go in but like we don't start these stan wars arguments. Had kid rock stayed in his lane his mentions wouldn't be in shambles. Don't start none, won't be none.




yaasss!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

michie said:


> Nah...I'm convinced she lets her nasty azz fans do her dirty work, otherwise she would've been wrangled them and told them to have some class, decency and respect for other artists.




I actually think it's good that Bey doesn't try to get involved in any drama caused by other disrespectful artists like Kiddy Rocky v.s her fans. Well, he started it. I'm not a stan of Bey but Kid was the one who was being disrespectful. Why drag Bey to promote his new album? What an a$$.


----------



## DivineMissM

Are they in hiding or what?


----------



## charmesh

DivineMissM said:


> Are they in hiding or what?


When they have nothing to promote they just go about living their lives. No need to oversaturate


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nah. It just goes to show you that when they don't want to be seen. You don't see them.


----------



## YSoLovely

DivineMissM said:


> Are they in hiding or what?




I've seen a couple of pics of Bey out with Blue on one or two occasions, but they are definitely keeping a low profile.

Who knew you could live in Los Angeles and not be papped every. single. day...


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> I've seen a couple of pics of Bey out with Blue on one or two occasions, but they are definitely keeping a low profile.
> 
> Who knew you could live in Los Angeles and not be papped every. single. day...



Yeah I've seen one or two grainy pics but Bey and Jay have always been able to disappear at will. We've gone months before without a candid.


----------



## Sassys

Bey and Blue spotted in Beverly Hills


----------



## YSoLovely

Bey's too rich to have her hair looking_ this _ratty.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She loves those pants lol


----------



## twinkle.tink

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She loves those pants lol



They are really comfortable.


----------



## New-New

twinkle.tink said:


> They are really comfortable.



Who are they by and do they come in my size?


----------



## twinkle.tink

New-New said:


> Who are they by and do they come in my size?


Zara. They do run large  Not that you are large...I just meant I think there is a size for most.
I am not a S generally, but the S is roomy on me.


----------



## New-New

twinkle.tink said:


> Zara. They do run large  Not that you are large...I just meant I think there is a size for most.
> I am not a S generally, but the S is roomy on me.



Yas just let my azz lose like 10 more lbs


----------



## DivineMissM

Blue could not look any more like Jay in that first pic.  That expression is too much.  Cutie!


----------



## Sassys

Insiders are whispering that the parents at Beyonce and Jay Z's daughter Blue Ivy's posh Hollywood pre-school are fed up with the spectacle the tot creates when she arrives each morning.

From OK 
According to one report, parents at the Hollywood preschool Jay Z and Beyonce chose for their little girl are ticked off Blue has two cars and three bodyguards that take her to and from school daily.
A security motorcade drops her off and picks her up from school, a source reportedly said, adding that parents have complained about the spectacle, calling it tacky and over-the-top of Bey and Jay.
The source said that though the elite preschool is full of Hollywoods offspring, Blue has the most attendants. Other celebrity kids get dropped off by one driver, not an entire staff, the insider reportedly said.


----------



## charmesh

If they are worried about her security, the spectacle of multiple cars & bodyguards are just going to draw attention to her arrival. I live in a small town with one prominent, internationally known billionaire family. They attend my church, and you know what I 've never seen a bodyguard or driver. On Easter they stand up with the rest of the late arrivals. You wouldn't know there was anything different about them if you didn't already know them.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't even buy that OK story. No parent has complained about this publicly...seeing how people post everything online.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> If they are worried about her security, *the spectacle of multiple cars & bodyguards are just going to draw attention to her arrival. *I live in a small town with one prominent, internationally known billionaire family. They attend my church, and you know what I 've never seen a bodyguard or driver. On Easter they stand up with the rest of the late arrivals. You wouldn't know there was anything different about them if you didn't already know them.




exactly!  we live in a small city - can't call it a real town anymore because of the population and so many people moving out here to get away - and several famous people live in the area.  some kids go to our public school which always gets top billing in the state and you would never know who they were until someone mentioned it. 





berrydiva said:


> I don't even buy that OK story. No parent has complained about this publicly...seeing how people post everything online.




i think they have - i saw this about a week ago at least and it was not from OK either.  but they talked to someone requesting anonymity.
*
*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Even though I believe that they shut down Lenox Hill for Blue Ivy and they are both self absorbed enough to do something like this...I just don't believe this OK story.


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> If they are worried about her security, the spectacle of multiple cars & bodyguards are just going to draw attention to her arrival. I live in a small town with one prominent, internationally known billionaire family. They attend my church, and you know what I 've never seen a bodyguard or driver. On Easter they stand up with the rest of the late arrivals. You wouldn't know there was anything different about them if you didn't already know them.



But is the family well known? I know a few millionaires who go about their lives like us broke folks (even ride the subway), but no one knows who they are and don't need all security/bodyguards/handlers.

I also always say this about celeb kids. Name me one damn celeb kid that has been kidnapped since Patti Hurst?


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Even though I believe that they shut down Lenox Hill for Blue Ivy and they are both self absorbed enough to do something like this...I just don't believe this OK story.



They did not shut down Lenox Hill lol. My Friend's mother is a nurse and her brother is a doctor there. Both on the maternity ward and was working when Beyonce had Blue. She was in a private room and a guard was at the door, but that is about all that happened.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> But is the family well known? I know a few millionaires who go about their lives like us broke folks (even ride the subway), but no one knows who they are and don't need all security/bodyguards/handlers.
> 
> I also always say this about celeb kids. Name me one damn celeb kid that has been kidnapped since Patti Hurst?



I said the name you would recognize it immediately. That's why I didn't name the family or town. Don't want people knowing they run around without security.


----------



## New-New

I don't believe all the details of that story but I can believe that someone with too much time on their hands would complain


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Even though I believe that they shut down Lenox Hill for Blue Ivy and they are both self absorbed enough to do something like this...I just don't believe this OK story.



They did not shut down Lenox Hill. Why we still running with this?! The folks that go to Lenox as patients and visitora are just as rich and influential as Jay/Bey...that didn't happen. It's the craziest rumor I've ever heard. Think we need a field trip to Lenox so folks outside of NYC can see how ridiculous this sounds.


----------



## dr.pepper

Don't shoot me, but when did they relocate to LA and why?


----------



## New-New

dr.pepper said:


> Don't shoot me, but when did they relocate to LA and why?



It was last year some time in the latter half of the year. Bey shot the 7/11 video in their suite at some hotel they have been staying at long term in LA.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I don't know if that story is true or not but strong security doesn't seem extreme to me.

The world in general is a very scary place. I can only imagine the number of stalkers and death threats they receive. I would be hyper vigilant to the point of paranoia with my child. It sucks but better safe than sorry.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> They did not shut down Lenox Hill. Why we still running with this?! The folks that go to Lenox as patients and visitora are just as rich and influential as Jay/Bey...that didn't happen. It's the craziest rumor I've ever heard. Think we need a field trip to Lenox so folks outside of NYC can see how ridiculous this sounds.



My mom had a heart attack there and plenty of trips since.  I am very familiar. 

And I heard from the people thst worked there it did happen. 

Moving on...


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> My mom had a heart attack there and plenty of trips since.  I am very familiar.
> 
> And I heard from the people thst worked there it did happen.
> 
> Moving on...



Guess we all heard different stories from people who work there...I only know one person who works there but given his position, I'll believe him it wasn't shut down.


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## DivineMissM

I love her rings.  I have nothing positive to say about the rest of that mess.


----------



## bag-princess

did Bey invest in some silicone?? Or just a good bra??  bless her heart but she can't pull off these looks like her sister can!


----------



## Tivo

MK Ultra.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> did Bey invest in some silicone?? Or just a good bra??  bless her heart but she can't pull off these looks like her sister can!


 
Just a good bra, I'd say.


----------



## Ladybug09

A mess.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I need that bee ring in a gold-no-diamond version right now please. That's all I got.


----------



## Lounorada

CobaltBlu said:


> I need that bee ring in a gold-no-diamond version right now please. That's all I got.




https://www.runway2street.com/jewelry/rings/bronze-articulated-honey-comb-ring-with-silver-bee


----------



## nycmom

Sassys said:


> But is the family well known? I know a few millionaires who go about their lives like us broke folks (even ride the subway), but no one knows who they are and don't need all security/bodyguards/handlers.
> 
> I also always say this about celeb kids. Name me one damn celeb kid that has been kidnapped since Patti Hurst?



Marci Klein


----------



## ChanelMommy

Speechless


----------



## CobaltBlu

Lounorada said:


> https://www.runway2street.com/jewelry/rings/bronze-articulated-honey-comb-ring-with-silver-bee



Wow!  Love the cuff too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love the print on that jacket.


----------



## Sassys

3/13/15 - la


----------



## .pursefiend.

No girl


----------



## NYCBelle

Bey's stalking IG too much with those cleavage poses


----------



## DC-Cutie

what is it whit Bey and this tumbleweed hair?


----------



## bag-princess

NYCBelle said:


> Bey's stalking IG too much with those cleavage poses




Shes acting like her BFF Kim!


----------



## NYCBelle

bag-princess said:


> Shes acting like her BFF Kim!



 ugh


----------



## bag-princess

nycbelle said:


> Ugh





lol


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Is it me or do her porportions in the second to last pic look kinda off (photoshopped)...

She looks pretty in those pics..her makeup looks much better in her personal pics than it did at the actual Tom Ford event.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Is it me or do her porportions in the second to last pic look kinda off (photoshopped)...
> 
> 
> 
> She looks pretty in those pics..her makeup looks much better in her personal pics than it did at the actual Tom Ford event.




And her waist in the first picture is thicker than in the second one. Hmmm...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She can't afford a decent Photoshop editor?


----------



## Ladybug09

Covering that disappeared/gone tattoo I see.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Covering that disappeared/gone tattoo I see.


Tattoos fade...her's doesn't look removed to me....just faded. Some people have to get them touched up and others don't...even certain parts of your body a tattoo will fade and other parts won't fade. I had one of mine touched up twice already since it's closer to bone and there was less flesh for the needle to go deep while the other 3 are fine.


----------



## berrydiva

What are these pics for though? I just don't understand this whole posting a bunch of pointless pics online all of the time.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> What are these pics for though? I just don't understand this whole posting a bunch of pointless pics online all of the time.


 
I agree, it's seems so pointless. But it has to be for one thing and one thing only- attention.
I have a friend who does this on Facebook, every now and again, up pops several pictures/selfies that all look nearly the same, for _no damn reason_  It's all for those 'likes' and comments of praise and compliments.
Although, I don't mind Bey's pointless selfies, she's beautiful, travels to beautiful places, lives a lavish lifestyle... if I was her I'd be posting those pics too. Only I wouldn't be photoshopping the hell out of them beforehand


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> *What are these pics for though?* I just don't understand this whole posting a bunch of pointless pics online all of the time.




Us.


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> What are these pics for though? I just don't understand this whole posting a bunch of pointless pics online all of the time.





Why not?

Does everything have to have a 'point'?

Because she felt like it, she felt pretty, she was bored, because she thought others would enjoy.......

Because she wanted to.

For all of societies 'rules' and standards & reinforcements (negative & positive), we all do, basically, what we want and are brave enough to do (live in our own skin; live by our own rules), hopefully...it brings us happiness & fulfillment.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

twinkle.tink said:


> Why not?
> 
> Does everything have to have a 'point'?
> 
> Because she felt like it, she felt pretty, she was bored, because she thought others would enjoy.......
> 
> Because she wanted to.
> 
> For all of societies 'rules' and standards & reinforcements (negative & positive), we all do, basically, what we want and are brave enough to do (live in our own skin; live by our own rules), hopefully...it brings us happiness & fulfillment.



She felt pretty, comfortable in her skin, thought others would enjoy..- so she photoshopped the hell out of the photo's? 







Keep it real, Beyonce


----------



## michie

She wants to be seen to remain on people's tongues. She's in an industry where she can be dust in between records. I think it's attention-whoring when even the "little people" do it. It's braggadocious and just another way to been seen and show off. "Pics or it didn't happen" has taken over people's lives. If we can look at reality stars and say, "Something has to be wrong with these people to document every moment of their lives...it's not healthy!", why can't the same be said about the average Joe who has no celebrity? Everybody's caught up in public perception and public consumption, looking for love in the form of "likes".


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> Why not?
> 
> Does everything have to have a 'point'?
> 
> Because she felt like it, she felt pretty, she was bored, because she thought others would enjoy.......
> 
> Because she wanted to.
> 
> For all of societies 'rules' and standards & reinforcements (negative & positive), we all do, basically, what we want and are brave enough to do (live in our own skin; live by our own rules), hopefully...it brings us happiness & fulfillment.




Personally, I don't see anything brave in doing what everyone else does...posting a bunch of pics on IG which are shopped, edited, filtered, contrived and staged hardly exhibits courage. It's seeking attention...regardless of who's doing it...it's done so others (followers) will comment and people get fulfilled by that double-tap notification.  Seems sad or at least the opposite of brave.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> She wants to be seen to remain on people's tongues. She's in an industry where she can be dust in between records. I think it's attention-whoring when even the "little people" do it. It's braggadocious and just another way to been seen and show off. "Pics or it didn't happen" has taken over people's lives. If we can look at reality stars and say, "Something has to be wrong with these people to document every moment of their lives...it's not healthy!", why can't the same be said about the average Joe who has no celebrity? Everybody's caught up in public perception and public consumption, looking for love in the form of "likes".




Allahdis



Can't even enjoy yourself when you're out anymore...we have to stop the enjoyment every 5 mins to take 268432689744 pics and post them all to IG immediately.


----------



## twinkle.tink

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She felt pretty, comfortable in her skin, thought others would enjoy..- so *she photoshopped *the hell out of the photo's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it real, Beyonce





berrydiva said:


> Personally, I don't see anything brave in doing what everyone else does...posting a bunch of pics on IG which are *shopped, edited, filtered, contrived and staged* hardly exhibits courage. It's seeking attention...regardless of who's doing it...it's done so others (followers) will comment and people get fulfilled by that double-tap notification.



Very good points....

Thanks.



berrydiva said:


> Seems sad or at least the opposite of brave.



Hmm, for me, I didn't see that....

But, I can definitely can see the possibility.

ETA: The seeking attention doesn't get to me...nor the 'thot'ness...but I do really like the reflection on the editing/photoshopping. The contrived aspect...again...I would wonder if we all 'contrive' our worlds to the best of our abilities, some just are better at it. (have more resources, etc).


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I just think...she's Beyonce. She doesn't need to do all that the "others" are doing, you know?  She has a banging, fit body that I have no idea why she feels a need to photoshop.

This IG society that's been created needs to go the way of the dinosaur already.


----------



## twinkle.tink

michie said:


> She wants to be seen to remain on people's tongues. She's in an industry where she can be dust in between records. _*I think it's attention-whoring when even the "little people" do it. It's braggadocious and just another way to been seen and show off.*_ "Pics or it didn't happen" has taken over people's lives. If we can look at reality stars and say, "Something has to be wrong with these people to document every moment of their lives...it's not healthy!", why can't the same be said about the average Joe who has no celebrity? Everybody's caught up in public perception and public consumption, looking for love in the form of "likes".



I do get this perception....

but am I the only one who loves to see people happy and 'bragging'? Be it my friends, family, I don't 'follow' celebs, but obviously, seek them out here...but I love the braggy, happy snaps. I just do...or I wouldn't look. I think social media must be a hell on Earth for people that kind of behavior annoys.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

twinkle.tink said:


> ETA: The seeking attention doesn't get to me...nor the 'thot'ness...but I do like really like the reflection on the editing/photoshopping. *The contrived aspect...again...I would wonder if we all 'contrive' our worlds to the best of our abilities, some just are better at it. *(have more resources, etc).



I agree with the bolded. 


Taking pics and capturing moments is fun, IG is fun. I have over 600 pics (I had way more but I've done some cleaning) on my phone as we speak, I can't criticize Bey too much, lol. The only thing that bothers me is the photoshopping, its just lame and unnecessary.


----------



## michie

twinkle.tink said:


> I do get this perception....
> 
> but am I the only one who loves to see people happy and 'bragging'? Be it my friends', family, I don't 'follow' celebs, but obviously, seek them out here...but I love the braggy, happy snaps. I just do...or I wouldn't look. I think social media must be a hell on Earth for people that kind of behavior annoys.



No, it's not "hell on earth". I can't speak for everyone who is bothered by this, but I think it's quite funny. To constantly show what you have, what you're doing and even yourself, especially in the most positive light always is actually kind of sad. It's not being real or open because you're still controlling exactly what you want people to see and how you want them to see it. I prefer to "live" my life, not try to capture every single moment of it. For what? To show someone else I ate tacos on Sunday? I'm just one of thos people who think, "If your life is so busy, full, happy, and exciting why & how are you on Facebook or (insert your platform) 24/7?" Again, JMO, but I think something is wrong with people who want to document everything for the approval and/or entertainment of others.


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> I do get this perception....
> 
> but am I the only one who loves to see people happy and 'bragging'? Be it my friends', family, I don't 'follow' celebs, but obviously, seek them out here...but I love the braggy, happy snaps. I just do...or I wouldn't look. I think social media must be a hell on Earth for people that kind of behavior annoys.




You might be a minority in wanting to see people happy and 'bragging' in their pics. But given the amount of people that spend time on IG, there are lots of folks interested in what someone else is doing (we do it here obviously); many only so they can mimic or model some faction of their life by what they see in an edited/filtered pic. The thing is though that the voyeurism created is infectious and has birthed a behavior that didn't previously exist which has distracted from life, IMO. I would like to go out and just eat, go for drinks and just talk/laugh, go to anything and finish the moment before it's posted online with 274647282 pics to commemorate the first 15 minutes of the gathering. 

For me social media isn't hell on earth, per se, as I have accounts on most platforms but I do find it to be a chore as it's grown to be a necessary evil.  It has it's benefits. I do occasionally enjoy looking at the pics as I do it here but what I look at/discuss here doesn't spill into my daily life in the same manner as social networking. No one puts their phone in my face IRL to show me TPF's latest post on Jessica Simpson.  I don't need updates when I haven't sought them out. And like I said, I feel like it's a bit sad that people get so excited and fulfilled over how many likes their pics received....that sort of attention seeking is odd to me.


----------



## twinkle.tink

michie said:


> No, it's not "hell on earth". I can't speak for everyone who is bothered by this, but I think it's quite funny. To constantly show what you have, what you're doing and even yourself, especially in the most positive light always is actually kind of sad. It's not being real or open because you're still controlling exactly what you want people to see and how you want them to see it. I prefer to "live" my life, not try to capture every single moment of it. For what? To show someone else I ate tacos on Sunday? I'm just one of thos people who think, "If your life is so busy, full, happy, and exciting why & how are you on Facebook or (insert your platform) 24/7?" Again, JMO, but _I think something is wrong _with people who want to _document everything for the approval and/or entertainment of others_.



I guess it's this assumption and perception, "people who want to _document everything for the approval and/or entertainment of others_."  that leads to this judgment, "_I think something is wrong"_

I can only speak for me...but I am appreciative and love when people document their happy experiences...be it food, travel, just silly fun times. They often inspire me. I share my experiences in hopes of doing the same.  

I do totally get the 'keepin' it real'...but JMHO most people (or I am fortunate, in that people in my circle) do. 

Sorry for the sidetrack. 

I appreciate the comments, good food for thought.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She felt pretty, comfortable in her skin, thought others would enjoy..- so she photoshopped the hell out of the photo's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it real, Beyonce




THIS!!!   kind of makes that argument dust! 





michie said:


> No, it's not "hell on earth". I can't speak for everyone who is bothered by this, but I think it's quite funny. To constantly show what you have, what you're doing and even yourself, especially in the most positive light always is actually kind of sad. It's not being real or open because you're still controlling exactly what you want people to see and how you want them to see it. I prefer to "live" my life, not try to capture every single moment of it. For what? To show someone else I ate tacos on Sunday? I'm just one of thos people who think,* "If your life is so busy, full, happy, and exciting why & how are you on Facebook or (insert your platform) 24/7?"* Again, JMO, but I think something is wrong with people who want to document everything for the approval and/or entertainment of others.




ITA!!  


or "if your life is so busy,full,happy and exciting - why do you need to prove it???"  just live it!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Vogue


GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI has revealed that he has created a shoe with Beyoncé Knowles, which will be released in just a week or two.
The shoe - predictably considering that neither party is known for a love of comfortable flats - will be an "ultra-thick platform" with a stiletto heel. Also predictably, Beyoncé had her own ideas for how she wanted the fruits of their collaboration to turn out, happily taking the reins in the design process. And Zanotti has nothing but praise for her efforts.


"Beyoncé has very clear ideas - she knows exactly what she wants," Zanotti told _Forbes._ "The thing which she then also has over other celebrities, is that she has an amazing voice. She's incredibly talented and she's an amazing dancer - she's complete. Few are like Beyoncé. I'm working on finalising the shoe with her stylist right now. And Beyoncé will then say what she likes and what she doesn't like. It will be one shoe only."


----------



## charmesh

Lounorada said:


> Vogue
> 
> 
> GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI has revealed that he has created a shoe with Beyoncé Knowles, which will be released in just a week or two.
> The shoe - predictably considering that neither party is known for a love of comfortable flats - will be an "ultra-thick platform" with a stiletto heel. Also predictably, Beyoncé had her own ideas for how she wanted the fruits of their collaboration to turn out, happily taking the reins in the design process. And Zanotti has nothing but praise for her efforts.
> 
> 
> "Beyoncé has very clear ideas - she knows exactly what she wants," Zanotti told _Forbes._ "The thing which she then also has over other celebrities, is that she has an amazing voice. She's incredibly talented and she's an amazing dancer - she's complete. Few are like Beyoncé. I'm working on finalising the shoe with her stylist right now. And Beyoncé will then say what she likes and what she doesn't like. It will be one shoe only."



Star @ss kisser. This is the same man who has a shoe named after a certain Mrs West. But at least he makes nice shoes. And who besides Beyoncé and THOTs are wearing super high platforms these days?


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Tattoos fade...her's doesn't look removed to me....just faded. Some people have to get them touched up and others don't...even certain parts of your body a tattoo will fade and other parts won't fade. I had one of mine touched up twice already since it's closer to bone and there was less flesh for the needle to go deep while the other 3 are fine.


I Know tattoos fade. *I* don't think that hers did.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> I Know tattoos fade. *I* don't think that hers did.


Well you are definitely entitle to feel that way...just that removed tattoos don't look that way is all


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Vogue
> 
> 
> GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI has revealed that he has created a shoe with Beyoncé Knowles, which will be released in just a week or two.
> The shoe - predictably considering that neither party is known for a love of comfortable flats - will be an "ultra-thick platform" with a stiletto heel. Also predictably, Beyoncé had her own ideas for how she wanted the fruits of their collaboration to turn out, happily taking the reins in the design process. And Zanotti has nothing but praise for her efforts.
> 
> 
> "Beyoncé has very clear ideas - she knows exactly what she wants," Zanotti told _Forbes._ "The thing which she then also has over other celebrities, is that she has an amazing voice. She's incredibly talented and she's an amazing dancer - she's complete. Few are like Beyoncé. I'm working on finalising the shoe with her stylist right now. And Beyoncé will then say what she likes and what she doesn't like. It will be one shoe only."




Looking forward to seeing these disastrous shoes!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> Looking forward to seeing these disastrous shoes!!!!






   i can't even imagine the horror!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm curious to see what they come up. Zanotti hasn't been doing much for me lately.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm curious to see what they come up. Zanotti hasn't been doing much for me lately.


Ditto.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm curious to see what they come up. Zanotti hasn't been doing much for me lately.



They already said platform and stiletto so I'm thinking something skyhigh, strappy, and exotic leather probably  python and gold accents both Bey and GZ are very more is more kind of people


----------



## Ms Kiah

Deadline is reporting that Bradley Cooper wants to direct and star in a remake of "A Star Is Born" and who does Warner Bros want to co-star??? 



> *EXCLUSIVE*: Warner Bros is negotiating with its _American Sniper_ star Bradley Cooper to make his feature directorial debut on the remake of _A Star Is Born_. The hope is for Cooper also to star in the film. Once his deal is done, their first stop will be to Beyonce, who once was positioned to play the role of the young woman whose dreams of stardom are helped by a self-destructive icon whose best days are behind him. She was circling when Clint Eastwood was going to helm the remake, and the director discussed that male lead role with Cooper. She hasnt yet been re-approached formally. Cooper will take a pass at the script with Will Fetters, who wrote the most recent draft, and the hope is that he can get into this wholeheartedly when he finishes performing _The Elephant Man_ in its London transfer from Broadway.


 
and



> This long has been a priority at Warner Bros, with leading men such as Will Smith, Tom Cruise, Leonardo DiCaprio and Christian Bale all circling at some point. Beyonce has been most often mentioned for that female lead, and really, how can you beat that? Shes displayed her acting chops in films that included _Austin Powers In Goldmember,_ and her singing creates an opportunity not really seen since Warner Bros _The Bodyguard_ with Whitney Houston and Kevin Costner.


 
People will seethe. I can't wait. 


http://deadline.com/2015/03/bradley...-born-directing-debut-warner-bros-1201381195/


----------



## Tivo

If Home does well I bet Rihanna will get this role.


----------



## berrydiva

Are there no actresses who can actually act and sing? I'd honestly prefer to see Mya play this role over Beyonce and Rihanna given that Mya has done a lot more acting. There has to be someone else though. Beyonce's acting is just....just...awful.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

None of them can act.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

There have to be actresses out there with theater backgrounds who would be more suited to this role. There also has to be someone other than Bradley Cooper.


----------



## michie

Beyonce sells tickets and gets azzes in the seats. This is probably all the studio is looking for.


----------



## DivineMissM

berrydiva said:


> Are there no actresses who can actually act and sing? I'd honestly prefer to see Mya play this role over Beyonce and Rihanna given that Mya has done a lot more acting. There has to be someone else though. Beyonce's acting is just....just...awful.



The only singer/"actress" worse than Beyonce is Jennifer Hudson.  So at least they're not considering her.  



michie said:


> Beyonce sells tickets and gets azzes in the seats. This is probably all the studio is looking for.




Yeah, and a killer soundtrack.  Which she will deliver.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New-New said:


> They already said platform and stiletto so I'm thinking something skyhigh, strappy, and exotic leather probably  python and gold accents both Bey and GZ are very more is more kind of people



Yeah. It will probably have a honeycomb/bee accents too since that's her thing.


----------



## berrydiva

DivineMissM said:


> The only singer/"actress" worse than Beyonce is Jennifer Hudson.  So at least they're not considering her.


You do have a point there.


----------



## charmesh

DivineMissM said:


> *The only singer/"actress" worse than Beyonce is Jennifer Hudson*.  So at least they're not considering her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and a killer soundtrack.  Which she will deliver.


Did you see her in Empire? I was trying to figure out how she got an Oscar when I've seen better acting in a middle school performance of A Christmas Carol.


----------



## Tivo

charmesh said:


> Did you see her in Empire? I was trying to figure out how she got an Oscar when I've seen better acting in a middle school performance of A Christmas Carol.


Her worst was Sex and the City the movie. I cringe every time.


----------



## charmesh

Tivo said:


> Her worst was Sex and the City the movie. I cringe every time.


Missed that one. Sex and the City is too much in the realm of science fiction to be interesting to me.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

charmesh said:


> Did you see her in Empire? I was trying to figure out how she got an Oscar when I've seen better acting in a middle school performance of A Christmas Carol.




Her singing is what got her the Oscar... Not a singing contest but oh well.


----------



## Tivo

Sex and the City is one of greatest comedy series of all time! Lol


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> Missed that one. Sex and the City is too much in the realm of science fiction to be interesting to me.


----------



## charmesh

GoldengirlNY said:


> Her singing is what got her the Oscar... Not a singing contest but oh well.


Neither is the Grammys these days But I remember her singing with Jennifer Holliday at an award show after Dreamgirls. I still watch that performance on YouTube. She may not be able to act but she can sure sing. Because it takes a lot to hold your own with Jennifer Holliday


----------



## Tivo

charmesh said:


> Neither is the Grammys these days But I remember her singing with Jennifer Holliday at an award show after Dreamgirls. I still watch that performance on YouTube. She may not be able to act but she can sure sing. Because it takes a lot to hold your own with Jennifer Holliday


I can't stand her voice most times anymore. The only song of hers I liked was "Spotlight."
If I never hear that stupid Weight Watchers commercial song she used to sing again, it'll be too soon.


----------



## charmesh

Tivo said:


> I can't stand her voice most times anymore. The only song of hers I liked was "Spotlight."
> If I never hear that stupid Weight Watchers commercial song she used to sing again, it'll be too soon.


Feelin Good is one of my favorite songs ever. I have actually purchased the Nina Simone version, the Michael Buble version, the Muse version, and Jennifer's version. Jennifer's version is currently residing unlistened to in the Cloud. All the others are on heavy rotation on my phone


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> Her worst was Sex and the City the movie. I cringe every time.



This.


----------



## DivineMissM

She was in a commercial not too long ago...with two other people.  I don't think it was WW, but it was awful.  You could tell she was reading her lines, and not even reading them well.  I can't imagine how many takes they did before they finally threw in the towel.  She definitely needs to stick to singing, and singing only.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Agree. She's horrible. I don't even know what she was doing on Empire. And she isn't getting any better.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>






She is just too adorable! ''I _am_ a dancer...'' ''I wanna be a star and a driver...''


----------



## Ladybug09

Ellen is a kid magnet. She has a really great rapport with them.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Sassys said:


>





Love this.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Are there no actresses who can actually act and sing? I'd honestly prefer to see Mya play this role over Beyonce and Rihanna given that Mya has done a lot more acting. There has to be someone else though. Beyonce's acting is just....just...awful.



There are LOADS. Why get a singer who can;t act? I hate hearing Beyonce speak.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> If Home does well I bet Rihanna will get this role.



Playing a voice of a cartoon is not really acting.


----------



## berrydiva

aegis said:


> i hate hearing beyonce speak.




+1


----------



## Ladybug09

+10


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> +1



Try talking to her a few times at various parties/events (and I didn't have any alcohol)


----------



## Lounorada

Stellar Awards, March 28, 2015 in Las Vegas, Nevada.


Zimbio



















tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

They look good together. Wasn't there supposed to be a reunion album so the can complete their Diana Ross and the Supremes fantasy.


----------



## charmesh

:lolots::lolots::lolotsiana Ross and The Supremes' fantasy.

And there are too many award shows. Even celebrities don't need their egos stroked that much. It's become like little kid's soccer and baseball, everybody gets a trophy


----------



## YSoLovely

^^It's the Gospel Awards. Gospel singers don't get much mainstream love or attention, usually. They should have their moment to shine. 


Bey was doing entirely too much, though.

https://instagram.com/p/0y-Z2_MU0n/





Let Michelle have her moment!


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> ^^It's the Gospel Awards. Gospel singers don't get much mainstream love or attention, usually. They should have their moment to shine.
> 
> 
> Bey was doing entirely too much, though.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/0y-Z2_MU0n/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Michelle have her moment!





lawd!!!  those girls still have not learned - if they want a moment to themselves then please leave bey at home.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> ^^It's the Gospel Awards. Gospel singers don't get much mainstream love or attention, usually. They should have their moment to shine.
> 
> 
> Bey was doing entirely too much, though.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/0y-Z2_MU0n/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Michelle have her moment!




 she caught the Yonce spirit.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> she caught the Yonce spirit.




She LUH God. :ninja:


----------



## jclaybo

LMAO Yeah Bey was doing that "I got on heels so I'm doing the tip toe shouting" I do that at church sometimes, Lord knows I can't twist my ankles in 4 inch heels so I likes to keep it simple while giving Him praise.


----------



## berrydiva

jclaybo said:


> LMAO Yeah Bey was doing that "I got on heels so I'm doing the tip toe shouting" I do that at church sometimes, Lord knows I can't twist my ankles in 4 inch heels so I likes to keep it simple while giving Him praise.




You ain't doing it right then girl...gotta kick off them shoes and catch that spirit.  Gotta get that long run in your stocking cause you were praising hard. Lol.


----------



## DivineMissM

YSoLovely said:


> ^^It's the Gospel Awards. Gospel singers don't get much mainstream love or attention, usually. They should have their moment to shine.
> 
> 
> Bey was doing entirely too much, though.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/0y-Z2_MU0n/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Michelle have her moment!





bag-princess said:


> lawd!!!  those girls still have not learned - if they want a moment to themselves then please leave bey at home.





YSoLovely said:


> She LUH God. :ninja:




 :lolots: 

ETA:  I like her outfit though.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Michelle sounds amazing. 

Said no one.


----------



## jclaybo

berrydiva said:


> You ain't doing it right then girl...gotta kick off them shoes and catch that spirit.  Gotta get that long run in your stocking cause you were praising hard. Lol.


Gotta get that Patti Labelle shout on


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Michelle sounds amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Said no one.




Lmao!!!


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> You ain't doing it right then girl...gotta kick off them shoes and catch that spirit.  Gotta get that long run in your stocking cause you were praising hard. Lol.





jclaybo said:


> LMAO Yeah Bey was doing that "I got on heels so I'm doing the tip toe shouting" I do that at church sometimes, Lord knows I can't twist my ankles in 4 inch heels so I likes to keep it simple while giving Him praise.


You two are too funny. Thank God I'm Catholic. Church isn't going to interfere with my cute.


----------



## jclaybo

charmesh said:


> You two are too funny. Thank God I'm Catholic. Church isn't going to interfere with my cute.


 I know thats right!


----------



## charmesh

jclaybo said:


> I know thats right!


And on holidays I can put my ham or turkey in the oven and know that I can go to church and be in time to baste it again without worry.


----------



## jclaybo

charmesh said:


> And on holidays I can put my ham or turkey in the oven and know that I can go to church and be in time to baste it again without worry.


smdh you just reminded me I gotta buy food for Easter dinner next weekend


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> And on holidays I can put my ham or turkey in the oven and know that I can go to church and be in time to baste it again without worry.



Not saying nothing but a word. I'm Catholic too...45 mins in and out. But I do love visiting a Southern Baptist church every once in awhile...it's so lively and lawd the fist time I saw someone catch the spirit I was terrified.


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> Michelle sounds amazing.
> 
> Said no one.


----------



## deltalady

She's looking really thin in those jeans. I need them in my life!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

BagOuttaHell said:


> Michelle sounds amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Said no one.




You are so wrong for that![emoji23][emoji30]


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

YSoLovely said:


> Bey was doing entirely too much, though.
> https://instagram.com/p/0y-Z2_MU0n/
> Let Michelle have her moment!





BagOuttaHell said:


> Michelle sounds amazing.
> 
> Said no one.




:lolots: I can't.


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> You two are too funny. Thank God I'm Catholic. Church isn't going to interfere with my cute.



Y'all so wrong! Lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you Ladies!!! And oh Bey.... SMGDH. Seems like she's suffering of Attention Deficit Disorder, or something.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Michelle sounds amazing.
> 
> Said no one.





:lolots::lolots:

i almost feel sorry for them.  if it was not for her recent marriage and baby kelly would not have been in the press much and poor michelle gets none!!!   bey drags them out for a little get together every once in a while.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Michelle sounds amazing.
> 
> Said no one.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Not saying nothing but a word. I'm Catholic too...45 mins in and out. But I do love visiting a Southern Baptist church every once in awhile...it's so lively and lawd the fist time I saw someone catch the spirit I was terrified.



Visiting a Southern Baptist church is on my bucket list


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> Visiting a Southern Baptist church is on my bucket list



Why? 



berrydiva said:


> Not saying nothing but a word. I'm Catholic too...45 mins in and out. But I do love visiting a Southern Baptist church every once in awhile...it's so lively and lawd the fist time I saw someone catch the spirit I was terrified.



Growing up, I would have to be dragged kicking and screaming.


Watching my grandmother get the holy spirit every Sunday, *on queue*, ALWAYS drove me nuts. You could set your watch by it and she ALWAYS got the side eye from me. We always counted down when she would "put on a show", 10..9..8..7..6...  As I got older I would refuse to go. My grandmother would get mad and my brother and I would simply say, We will be praising Jesus at the Shoney's breakfast bar. My mother would get mad and we would simply tell our Dad. My Dad did not believe in forcing religion on his children. My cousins HATED that we didn't have to go and they did.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> Why?



Because it's so different from the way any religion is practised where I'm from. I'm curious to see it. It seems so lively, like an actual celebration. Catholic church services as I know them are generally more... I'd say somber.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up, I would have to be dragged kicking and screaming.
> 
> 
> Watching my grandmother get the holy spirit every Sunday, *on queue*, ALWAYS drove me nuts. You could set your watch by it and she ALWAYS got the side eye from me. We always counted down when she would "put on a show", 10..9..8..7..6...  As I got older I would refuse to go. My grandmother would get mad and my brother and I would simply say, We will be praising Jesus at the Shoney's breakfast bar. My mother would get mad and we would simply tell our Dad. My Dad did not believe in forcing religion on his children. My cousins HATED that we didn't have to go and they did.



I always hated getting dragged to church on Sunday like sitting in a room that was either too cold or too hot for three hours was not my thing. I was always jealous of my white friends and catholic friends because they were in and out in less than an hour. Lol. I'm so glad I'm grown now and can say "nah, fam."


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> I always hated getting dragged to church on Sunday like sitting in a room that was either too cold or too hot for three hours was not my thing. *I was always jealous of my white friends and catholic friends because they were in and out in less than an hour. Lol. I'm so glad I'm grown now and can say "nah, fam.*"



AMEN!!! Also, I envied how my catholic friends, did not have to dress to the nines for church. I HATED getting dressed up for Baptist church. My mother would NEVER let me wear a pants suit, she would yell at me, "you know better, now march in that room and put a dress or skirt on". So glad, those days are over.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> AMEN!!! Also, I envied how my catholic friends, did not have to dress to the nines for church. I HATED getting dressed up for Baptist church. My mother would NEVER let me wear a pants suit, she would yell at me, "you know better, now march in that room and put a dress or skirt on". So glad, those days are over.



Well there's different types of catholic then, because where I'm from services are generally longer than an hour and people do dress up to the nines


----------



## YSoLovely

ByeKitty said:


> Well there's different types of catholic then, because where I'm from services are generally longer than an hour and people do dress up to the nines




Very true! I'm Protestant (ev. Luth.), but as part of RE in school we had to attend a Catholic service and that took well over an hour. 
Nevermind kneeling down over and over again.  And everyone was dressed to the nines as well. Catholic church in general has a reputation of being more strict / serious / [del]stuck up[/del] traditional than us Protestants. 

I haven't been to a regular service in a while, but it's usually between 45mins - 1h IIRC, but feels like 2.


----------



## AEGIS

I am Baptist and I do not like Catholic services...sooo boring to me.  And I like hymns and negro spirituals so I def. can't be full time Catholic like my husband's family. and their church is DEF. longer than an hour and they're alway dressed up.


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> Visiting a Southern Baptist church is on my bucket list


Stop!!! You guys are tripping me out ! LOLOL


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> Visiting a Southern Baptist church is on my bucket list




clear a few hours on your sunday morning calendar! 


i grew up Baptist.  i am Methodist now.  i don't have to dress to the nines to go to church anymore  - i can show up in pair of jeans and nobody would look twice!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> clear a few hours on your sunday morning calendar!
> 
> 
> i grew up Baptist.  i am Methodist now.  i don't have to dress to the nines to go to church anymore  - i can show up in pair of jeans and nobody would look twice!





I was at my BFF's parents house one weekend. They are Catholic. Her mother asked me and my BFF if we were going to church with them (her parents). I said, I'm sorry I can't, I didn't bring church clothes, all I have are jeans. Her mom said, "that's okay sweetie, God said, come as you are". I said, Oh, no, my Mother would have a heart attack, if she knew I went to church in "non church" clothing. I would never disrespect your church with jeans. She laughed and said, "Sweetie, God saw you naked in the shower this morning" 

You should have saw the look on my face, when she said that. I felt, like "ill God is peaking at me"


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I was at my BFF's parents house one weekend. They are Catholic. Her mother asked me and my BFF if we were going to church with them (her parents). I said, I'm sorry I can't, I didn't bring church clothes, all I have are jeans. Her mom said, "that's okay sweetie, God said, come as you are". I said, Oh, no, my Mother would have a heart attack, if she knew I went to church in "non church" clothing. I would never disrespect your church with jeans. She laughed and said, "Sweetie, God saw you naked in the shower this morning"
> 
> You should have saw the look on my face, when she said that. I felt, like "ill God is peaking at me"








i have seen guys come to church in the bball warm-ups because that is what they were going to do after church and that was fine.   the pastor preached one sunday about it doesn't matter what you wear to church - the point is being there. and he made a special point about these women that spend $$$ on outfits  to impress everyone and then take them back monday morning - God see's that,too!!!


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> Visiting a Southern Baptist church is on my bucket list


Make sure you're entire day is free, eat breakfast before, bring a snack and some water. 



Sassys said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up, I would have to be dragged kicking and screaming.
> 
> 
> Watching my grandmother get the holy spirit every Sunday, *on queue*, ALWAYS drove me nuts. You could set your watch by it and she ALWAYS got the side eye from me. We always counted down when she would "put on a show", 10..9..8..7..6...  As I got older I would refuse to go. My grandmother would get mad and my brother and I would simply say, *We will be praising Jesus at the Shoney's breakfast bar.* My mother would get mad and we would simply tell our Dad. My Dad did not believe in forcing religion on his children. My cousins HATED that we didn't have to go and they did.






AEGIS said:


> I am Baptist and I do not like Catholic services...sooo boring to me.  And I like hymns and negro spirituals so I def. can't be full time Catholic like my husband's family. and their church is DEF. longer than an hour and they're alway dressed up.


That's the only downside, Catholic services are quite boring but damn it if they can put on a show. They do pomp and circumstance like no other....the robes, the gold chalices, the ornamental iconography, the stained glass, the marble statues...a mess. Don't even get me started on baptism, communion/confirmation, wedding and funeral services...just grand shows...quite the spectacle.  



Sassys said:


> I was at my BFF's parents house one weekend. They are Catholic. Her mother asked me and my BFF if we were going to church with them (her parents). I said, I'm sorry I can't, I didn't bring church clothes, all I have are jeans. Her mom said, "that's okay sweetie, God said, come as you are". I said, Oh, no, my Mother would have a heart attack, if she knew I went to church in "non church" clothing. I would never disrespect your church with jeans. She laughed and said, "Sweetie, God saw you naked in the shower this morning"
> 
> You should have saw the look on my face, when she said that. I felt, like "ill God is peaking at me"


I remember when I was younger it was never that way, you had to get dressed for church. I don't know when that changed.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> *Make sure you're entire day is free, eat breakfast before, bring a snack and some water. *



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> i have seen guys come to church in the bball warm-ups because that is what they were going to do after church and that was fine.   the pastor preached one sunday about it doesn't matter what you wear to church - the point is being there. and he made a special point about these women that spend $$$ on outfits  to impress everyone and then take them back monday morning - God see's that,too!!!


I don't believe that you have to spend a ton on money on your church clothing or have to  over dress, Also  if you don't have the clothing/resources I understand, But for those who HAVE and KNOW better a lot of that "come as you are" talk is a cop out ......... I believe that you should dress nice/appropriate....the same way that you would dress appropriately to go to your job or a special event/occasion, you should dress in a manner that respects the House of God.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> :lolots::lolots:


 I learned that lesson the hard way. Never again will I be without survival food at a Southern Baptist...no sir. lol


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I learned that lesson the hard way. Never again will I be without survival food at a Southern Baptist...no sir. lol



And, don't get me started on the renovation fund. My uncle's church has been collecting renovation money for damn near 20yrs and not a single nail or screw has been updated/renovated.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't believe that you have to spend a ton on money on your church clothing or have to  over dress, Also  if you don't have the clothing/resources I understand, But for those who HAVE and KNOW better a lot of that "come as you are" talk is a cop out ......... I believe that you should dress nice/appropriate....the same way that you would dress appropriately to go to your job or a special event/occasion,* you should dress in a manner that respects the House of God*.





you can do that in jeans or a warm-up!  it's not like they had holes in the jeans and the warm-up's were cheap Hanes!  LOL   i am talking about Nike suits with their air jordans.  there is no disrespect in that at all.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> And, don't get me started on the renovation fund. My uncle's church has been collecting renovation money for damn near 20yrs and not a single nail or screw has been updated/renovated.





  :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:



This is why I can't with church. Along with the churches that have ATM's in the lobby.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> This is why I can't with church. Along with the churches that have ATM's in the lobby.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> This is why I can't with church. Along with the churches that have ATM's in the lobby.





Sassy's have they checked his house yet???   maybe it was that house and not God's house that would be renovated!!!:lolots:


----------



## charmesh

New-New said:


> I always hated getting dragged to church on Sunday like sitting in a room that was either too cold or too hot for three hours was not my thing. I was always jealous of my white friends and catholic friends because they were in and out in less than an hour. Lol. I'm so glad I'm grown now and can say "nah, fam."



I always thought the three four hour thing was an urban myth. I always assumed it was a couple of hours because what can you do in church for three hours?


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Sassy's have they checked his house yet???   maybe it was that house and not God's house that would be renovated!!!:lolots:



LOL. No, my uncle is a part of the congregation, not the preacher


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> This is why I can't with church. Along with the churches that have ATM's in the lobby.



Please tell me you are joking.


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> I always thought the three four hour thing was an urban myth. I always assumed it was a couple of hours because what can you do in church for three hours?



Child, you need to go talk to a Seven Day Adventist. They are in there ALL day Saturday.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> LOL. No, my uncle is a part of the congregation, not the preacher






oooooh..........sorry Sassy's uncle!!:giggles:


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> Please tell me you are joking.



Nope, I went to a wedding a few weeks ago, and there was an ATM. I'll have to find the pic on my phone. I was in such shock.


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> I always thought the three four hour thing was an urban myth. I always assumed it was a couple of hours because what can you do in church for three hours?


Praisssseeee him! It takes 25 mins for people to find their damn seats to begin with, then takes the reverend about 15-30 mins worth of thanking the lord for this beautiful day and the beautiful congregation....smh.


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> Please tell me you are joking.



Here it is.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> *I always thought the three four hour thing was an urban myth. *I always assumed it was a couple of hours because what can you do in church for three hours?



3 or 4???  oh no hunni - that would be a short day of services!!


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> .


Electronic giving station!!!!!!


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> And, don't get me started on the renovation fund. My uncle's church has been collecting renovation money for damn near 20yrs and not a single nail or screw has been updated/renovated.



We just built a huge new church with.m no extra offerings and it only took a few years. Building a new graveyard seems to be taking a bit longer. Maybe because cemeteries aren't as glamorous.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> .





"electronic giving" :lolots:


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> .



Electronic Giving Station. SMH. now I have seen everything


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Child, you need to go talk to a Seven Day Adventist. They are in there ALL day Saturday.


I used to feel so bad for my cousins....I couldn't do my entire saturday just gone....they used to go from noon to 7pm. I just couldn't understand at all.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> .




What the what?!?!?


----------



## morgan20

Sassys said:


> Here it is.




WTF 
Does not surprise me though! Another who grew up in a Church of God of Prophecy (Pentecostal) The amount of thieving and fornicating that went on was unbelievable! I am currently looking for a church, that does not push the 'sinners' when there is an altar call!


----------



## terebina786

I got y'all beat. Try going to a Mosque. Shoes off, traditional clothes - it's either boiling hot or freezing cold and like a million people packed into one room all sitting on the floor, listening to how everything fun is sending us straight to hell.


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> Electronic Giving Station. SMH. now I have seen everything





YSoLovely said:


> What the what?!?!?





berrydiva said:


> Electronic giving station!!!!!!





bag-princess said:


> "electronic giving" :lolots:



I can't make this stuff up people. 

When I saw it, I just stood there in shock.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Here it is.


that's not an ATM....Many churches are providing the tech for their parishioners to give their tithe/offering electronically. Many still do the traditional collection plate also.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> And, don't get me started on the renovation fund. My uncle's church has been collecting renovation money for damn near 20yrs and not a single nail or screw has been updated/renovated.



 I don't even want to know how much money my grandma gave to her church for "maintenance" - which obviously never happened...


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> that's not an ATM....Many churches are providing the tech for their parishioners to give their tithe/offering electronically. Many still do the traditional collection plate also.



It had a slot to take out cash


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-princess said:


> Sassy's have they checked his house yet???   maybe it was that house and not God's house that would be renovated!!!:lolots:



Oh geez, did that story about the German 'glamour bishop' reach the US?! He was suspended for renovating his house with millions of euros of church money, and being driven around in a limousine and all that...


----------



## Sassys

'RIP Spotify!' Jay Z recruits a host of celeb pals including Rihanna, Madonna and Kanye to launch new streaming service

Streaming is fast becoming one of the most popular ways to listen to music.
But Twitter users began tweeting #RIPSpotify on Monday as Jay Z prepared to launch his new celeb-friendly streaming service Tidal.
And it certainly seemed as if they may have a point, with a trailer for the service featuring the biggest stars in the music industry, including Rihanna, Beyonce, Nicki Minaj, Alicia Keys, Madonna, Kanye West, Coldplay and Usher.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unch-new-streaming-service.html#ixzz3Vu625Fdv


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Unless Jay can negotiate Tidal streams to count toward BB charts/sales then this might be pointless. I get why he's doing it, tho. Spotify gives these artists pennies for their streams. Your song can get streamed over 100 million times and you might get a check for 300-400K, they're being robbed. It's part of the reason Taylor Swift wouldn't allow her new music to be streamed but she's on Tidal, lol. He must be offering a higher percentage than Spotify. I guess Jay and Bey hanging out with her and going to her B-day party was just business.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

$20/month though for Tidal.....I'll pass


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sassys said:


> AMEN!!! Also, I envied how my catholic friends, did not have to dress to the nines for church. I HATED getting dressed up for Baptist church. My mother would NEVER let me wear a pants suit, she would yell at me, "you know better, now march in that room and put a dress or skirt on". So glad, those days are over.



My Nanna was a strict Irish Catholic and you best believe you had to get in your best to go to church..lol. Always giving us kids the side-eye if we made a peep while the priest droned on.

I went to Catholic school, was in the church choir with a terrifying nun teaching us. Sister Catherine-Mary. So effusive about the hymns there was a sticky line of spittle between her top and bottom teeth that I, as a kid could never take my eyes off...lol. Needless to say, I was always in her bad books.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Unless Jay can negotiate Tidal streams to count toward BB charts/sales then this might be pointless. I get why he's doing it, tho. Spotify gives these artists pennies for their streams. Your song can get streamed over 100 million times and you might get a check for 300-400K, they're being robbed. It's part of the reason Taylor Swift wouldn't allow her new music to be streamed but she's on Tidal, lol. He must be offering a higher percentage than Spotify. I guess Jay and Bey hanging out with her and going to her B-day party was just business.


It's always business...the deals are made at social gatherings; the lawyers hash out the rest. 

This should be interesting though...considering that Amazon Prime cost $99/year or $8.25/month and you can stream movies, TV, read books and now stream music. Spodify is $10/month with a catalog that is slightly more current than Amazon why would they have such a high monthly subscription for Tidal?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> It's always business...the deals are made at social gatherings; the lawyers hash out the rest.
> 
> This should be interesting though...considering that Amazon Prime cost $99/year or $8.25/month and you can stream movies, TV, read books and now stream music. Spodify is $10/month with a catalog that is slightly more current than Amazon why would they have such a high monthly subscription for Tidal?



Tidal charges 9.99 for the standard and 20 for the premium.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Tidal charges 9.99 for the standard and 20 for the premium.


...but spodify premium is still cheaper at the same price right? If we're comparing apples to apples. I don't see the incentive for a consumer to give up spodify premium and pay $10 additional per month for Tidal.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> ...but spodify premium is still cheaper at the same price right? If we're comparing apples to apples. I don't see the incentive for a consumer to give up spodify premium and pay $10 additional per month for Tidal.




They promise exclusive merch, footage, tickets....

Tbh, I'm not interested.


----------



## YSoLovely

Rihanna, Madonna, Nicki, Chris Martin, Daft Punk, Usher, Alicia Keys, Bey and some more are all part-owners of the company, btw.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> ...but spodify premium is still cheaper at the same price right? If we're comparing apples to apples. I don't see the incentive for a consumer to give up spodify premium and pay $10 additional per month for Tidal.



As YSL said they are offering exclusive merch, tickets and you can view artist music videos. For 20 bucks you get premium lossless sound which unless you have the equipment for, is a waste of money. The premium option for Spotify and the standard option for Tidal are the exact same quality sound wise. I'm gonna download it and utilize my free trial to see if I like it or not. 



YSoLovely said:


> Rihanna, Madonna, Nicki, Chris Martin, Daft Punk, Usher, Alicia Keys, Bey and some more are all part-owners of the company, btw.



This is cool. I was wondering what incentives Jay was offering them to get on board.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> As YSL said they are offering exclusive merch, tickets and you can view artist music videos. For 20 bucks you get premium lossless sound which unless you have the equipment for, is a waste of money. The premium option for Spotify and the standard option for Tidal are the exact same quality sound wise. *I'm gonna download it and utilize my free trial to see if I like it or not.*


Report back, I'm curious.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> 'RIP Spotify!' Jay Z recruits a host of celeb pals including Rihanna, Madonna and Kanye to launch new streaming service
> 
> Streaming is fast becoming one of the most popular ways to listen to music.
> But Twitter users began tweeting #RIPSpotify on Monday as Jay Z prepared to launch his new celeb-friendly streaming service Tidal.
> And it certainly seemed as if they may have a point, with a trailer for the service featuring the biggest stars in the music industry, including Rihanna, Beyonce, Nicki Minaj, Alicia Keys, Madonna, Kanye West, Coldplay and Usher.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unch-new-streaming-service.html#ixzz3Vu625Fdv



Everyone on Instagram is complaining that there is no way they are going to pay $20 a month.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/30/beyonce-rihanna-many-more-join-forces-to-launch-tidal/

Beyonce, Rihanna, Nicki Minaj, Jay Z, and Kanye West are just some of the many celebs hitting the stage at the Tidal launch event #TIDALforALL held at Skylight at Moynihan Station on Monday (March 30) in New York City.

The event launched Jays brand new music streaming service and tons of music stars attended the event to sign the companys declaration as part-owners.

Also in attendance were Madonna, Usher, Jason Aldean, Alicia Keys, Daft Punk, Jack White, J. Cole, Arcade Fire, and deadmau5. Streaming in via Skype were Calvin Harris and Chris Martin.

Make sure to watch the video of the interesting way Madonna signed the declaration!

FYI: Beyonce is wearing a Laquan Smith jacket and jumper, Jimmy Choo shoes, and Lorraine Schwartz bracelets and rings. Rihanna is wearing a Christian Dior suit, shoes, and handbag with Lynn Ban jewels


----------



## michie

charmesh said:


> Please tell me you are joking.



I've never seen the ATMs, but I'm Catholic and my church doesn't even "pass" the plate. You drop your tithes in a basket and place your Communion Host in a dish in when you walk in. I have seen fools IGing the screenshot of their church's app (!!!) for  tithes. #icant Lester Love's City of Love church is one I know of that uses an app. This is the same man who incorporated modern day songs for his sermon #ratchet. I've noticed now that people even use the particular church they attend as a status symbol. WTF?


----------



## berrydiva

Her body is insane but what in the world is she wearing.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I can't believe Miss Perfect Beyonce made that face for the cameras.


----------



## dr.pepper

I think Tidal sounds kind of cool, especially if you have the sound capabilities. Of course the notion of albums made that are meant to be heard as a whole, in a single sitting, is non-existent these days, but you could do it for old stuff.

I am still the only person on the planet SO underwhelmed by Beyonce. I find Jay and Blue 10,000x more interesting.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ByeKitty said:


> Visiting a Southern Baptist church is on my bucket list




You'd like it. The churches mentioned in this thread are still on the 70s-80s program. We sing, dance, praise, and out in 1.5 hours. We are at brunch by 9:30 and the places open at 10 so we are normally early.


----------



## berrydiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> You'd like it. The churches mentioned in this thread are still on the 70s-80s program. We sing, dance, praise, and out in 1.5 hours. We are at brunch by 9:30 and the places open at 10 so we are normally early.



Wait a minnit...what time does church start?!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

berrydiva said:


> wait a minnit...what time does church start?!




7:45


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> I've never seen the ATMs, but I'm Catholic and my church doesn't even "pass" the plate. You drop your tithes in a basket and place your Communion Host in a dish in when you walk in. I have seen fools IGing the screenshot of their church's app (!!!) for  tithes. #icant Lester Love's City of Love church is one I know of that uses an app. This is the same man who incorporated modern day songs for his sermon #ratchet. I've noticed now that people even use the particular church they attend as a status symbol. WTF?



Mine still passed the plate but it's only takes a few minutes. I've been told of Protestant churches that do several passes, count ,&send the plate back out if the pastor doesn't like the amount. I had to ask why they kept going back. That sounds worse than Jesus' ATM machine. That can at least be justified as a way of making peoples lives easier


----------



## DivineMissM

ByeKitty said:


> Well there's different types of catholic then, because where I'm from services are generally longer than an hour and people do dress up to the nines



Me too.  I was raised Baptist (our services were short and sweet, an hour at most), but a lot of my friends were Catholic growing up.  I went to church with them a few times.  It was the longest most boring thing I've ever had to sit through. And people were definitely dressed to the nines.

And a Catholic wedding...you better take a butt pillow, a snack, and a word search.




LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Tidal charges 9.99 for the standard and 20 for the premium.



I'll stick with Spotify.  There's no way I'd pay $20 a month.  I can do without all of those artists.


----------



## ByeKitty

jimmyshoogirl said:


> You'd like it. The churches mentioned in this thread are still on the 70s-80s program. We sing, dance, praise, and out in 1.5 hours. We are at brunch by 9:30 and the places open at 10 so we are normally early.



I'm not a morning person but I don't mind waking up early for interesting experiences!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> It had a slot to take out cash



Well then that's an ATM...I don't like ATM in churches.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Make sure you're entire day is free, eat breakfast before, bring a snack and some water.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only downside, Catholic services are quite boring but damn it if they can put on a show. They do pomp and circumstance like no other....the robes, the gold chalices, the ornamental iconography, the stained glass, the marble statues...a mess. Don't even get me started on baptism, communion/confirmation, wedding and funeral services...just grand shows...quite the spectacle.
> 
> I remember when I was younger it was never that way, you had to get dressed for church. I don't know when that changed.




I am always here for a Catholic church.  The gold, the ceremonies, and every once in awhile I want to hear some Latin.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/30/beyonce-rihanna-many-more-join-forces-to-launch-tidal/
> 
> Beyonce, Rihanna, Nicki Minaj, Jay Z, and Kanye West are just some of the many celebs hitting the stage at the Tidal launch event #TIDALforALL held at Skylight at Moynihan Station on Monday (March 30) in New York City.
> 
> The event launched Jays brand new music streaming service and tons of music stars attended the event to sign the companys declaration as part-owners.
> 
> Also in attendance were Madonna, Usher, Jason Aldean, Alicia Keys, Daft Punk, Jack White, J. Cole, Arcade Fire, and deadmau5. Streaming in via Skype were Calvin Harris and Chris Martin.
> 
> Make sure to watch the video of the interesting way Madonna signed the declaration!
> 
> FYI: Beyonce is wearing a Laquan Smith jacket and jumper, Jimmy Choo shoes, and Lorraine Schwartz bracelets and rings. Rihanna is wearing a Christian Dior suit, shoes, and handbag with Lynn Ban jewels



Beyonce looks like she's wearing a tour costume...a cheap one at that. Her face looks pretty tho and the Lorraine jewels are fab.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree. Did she perform at this event? Body is obviously right but She looks ridiculous.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> I agree. Did she perform at this event? Body is obviously right but She looks ridiculous.



https://vine.co/v/OLHaHlOL9EH


Oh, Bey.


----------



## michie

She looks totally out of it.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ByeKitty said:


> I'm not a morning person but I don't mind waking up early for interesting experiences!!




Typically there are multiple services throughout the day. That's why I'm surprised that some churches are doing it the very old school way. Less services=less people=less money. If the churches are looking at it from a business standpoint. Besides, this day and age only the elderly really have time to sit in church like that.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> https://vine.co/v/OLHaHlOL9EH
> 
> 
> Oh, Bey.





BagOuttaHell said:


> I agree. Did she perform at this event? Body is obviously right but She looks ridiculous.






what in the frickity frack does she have on???  and why!!!

i saw a glimpse of her on the news but thought that i had seen it wrong for some reason.  should have known better - this is bey's fashion we are talking about!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Prima Ballerina said:


> I can't believe Miss Perfect Beyonce made that face for the cameras.



Me either.... yet I am impressed by it.

I hope the Kardashian Khurch doesn't get any ideas on this thread.


----------



## DivineMissM

YSoLovely said:


> https://vine.co/v/OLHaHlOL9EH
> 
> 
> Oh, Bey.



I wish there was sound, for context.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> https://vine.co/v/OLHaHlOL9EH
> 
> 
> Oh, Bey.


Not going to lie, I do this in public sometimes too when I hear my latest jam of the moment.


----------



## berrydiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> 7:45


Wow. That is early and I thought a 9am mass was early.


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> She looks totally out of it.


Everyday all day.


----------



## NY_Mami

YSoLovely said:


> She LUH God. :ninja:



You don't LUH God??? What's wrong wit' chu???...

I can't believe that is a real song.... Between this, the DELIVERT guy, and Creflo Dollar asking for donations for a Private Jet... I am like  at all the Churches...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sassys said:


> Here it is.



Wow. Just wow....


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/31/beyonce-keeps-very-colorful-in-new-york-city/

Beyonce shows off lots of colors on her dress while out and about in New York City on Tuesday (March 31).

The 33-year-old superstar was surrounded by her entourage as she was escorted to her vehicle waiting outside of an office building.

In case you missed it, Beyonce was just one of the many stars to attend the Tidal launch the day before. Check out some of the backstage pics in case you missed them! Rihanna, Nicki Minaj, Alicia Keys, Madonna, and more were in attendance to support Jay Zs new streaming service.


----------



## berrydiva

I get it...you have a pair of interesting shoes and you want to wear them but with what you say to yourself....why not a dress that looks like a box of crayolas. 

I like the dress and the shoes separate from each other.


----------



## Sassys

Love the shoes!


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/31/beyonce-keeps-very-colorful-in-new-york-city/
> 
> Beyonce shows off lots of colors on her dress while out and about in New York City on Tuesday (March 31).
> 
> The 33-year-old superstar was surrounded by her entourage as she was escorted to her vehicle waiting outside of an office building.
> 
> In case you missed it, Beyonce was just one of the many stars to attend the Tidal launch the day before. Check out some of the backstage pics in case you missed them! Rihanna, Nicki Minaj, Alicia Keys, Madonna, and more were in attendance to support Jay Zs new streaming service.



Since we have been talking religion, I'm going to compare that to Joesph's Coat of Many Colors


----------



## Lounorada

Oh dear, she really tries...
Those shoes are great, but should have been worn with a solid color dress. A great LBD would have been perfect.
And I really like the dress and coat together, but not with those shoes 
She's like Josephina and the technicolor outfit...


----------



## shoegal

Lounorada said:


> Oh dear, she really tries...
> 
> Those shoes are great, but should have been worn with a solid color dress. A great LBD would have been perfect.
> 
> And I really like the dress and coat together, but not with those shoes
> 
> She's like Josephina and the technicolor outfit...




Its like we share a brain -- I had this exact thought![emoji23]


----------



## YSoLovely

Y'all like the shoes? :ninja:


----------



## michie

YSoLovely said:


> Y'all like the shoes? :ninja:



I can't believe ppl like anything she wears---together or seperately.


----------



## New-New

michie said:


> I can't believe ppl like anything she wears---together or seperately.



I always like her individual pieces. It's just the styling that throws everything off. Like I like the outfit from the ankles up and the shoes separately but not together.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Y'all like the shoes? :ninja:


I do because they're slightly different...kind of fun plus I like the color. I would've worn them with something very simple so the shoes can have the show.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Oh dear, she really tries...
> Those shoes are great, but should have been worn with a solid color dress. A great LBD would have been perfect.
> And I really like the dress and coat together, but not with those shoes
> She's like Josephina and the technicolor outfit...



Who are her shoes by???


----------



## .pursefiend.

She is an expensive a** mess. All she has to do is show up and look nice and she can't even do that


----------



## lookupdown

I like the shoes too.  She has a lot of nice pieces but has no idea how to wear them.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Who are her shoes by???


 
Marco de Vincenzo F/W'15


----------



## Tivo

YSoLovely said:


> Y'all like the shoes? :ninja:






michie said:


> I can't believe ppl like anything she wears---together or seperately.



My people.


----------



## DivineMissM

YSoLovely said:


> https://vine.co/v/OLHaHlOL9EH
> 
> 
> Oh, Bey.





YSoLovely said:


> Y'all like the shoes? :ninja:





.pursefiend. said:


> She is an expensive a** mess. All she has to do is show up and look nice and she can't even do that




I'm with y'all.  Blanche Devereaux wants her house shoes back.


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> Since we have been talking religion, I'm going to compare that to Joesph's Coat of Many Colors



That's what I was thinking too!







Lounorada said:


> Oh dear, she really tries...
> Those shoes are great, but should have been worn with a solid color dress. A great LBD would have been perfect.
> And I really like the dress and coat together, but not with those shoes :yucky
> She's like Josephina and the technicolor outfit...


Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/31/beyonce-pharrell-look-so-hip-for-nyc-fashion-event/

Beyonce looks so hip and chic in her outfit while posing for photos before heading to a fashion event on Tuesday night (March 31) in New York City.

Also in attendance at the event were Pharrell Williams and his model wife Helen Lashichanh.

Beyonce is in the Big Apple after attending the big launch event for her husband Jay Zs new streaming service Tidal. If you havent seen them yet, make sure to see Bey making the funniest faces in the backstage photos!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/31/beyonce-pharrell-look-so-hip-for-nyc-fashion-event/
> 
> Beyonce looks so hip and chic in her outfit while posing for photos before heading to a fashion event on Tuesday night (March 31) in New York City.
> 
> Also in attendance at the event were Pharrell Williams and his model wife Helen Lashichanh.
> 
> Beyonce is in the Big Apple after attending the big launch event for her husband Jay Zs new streaming service Tidal. If you havent seen them yet, make sure to see Bey making the funniest faces in the backstage photos!



I could endorse this outfit with different shoes.  The shoes totally ruin it.  But otherwise it's cute and fun.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that entire outfit again minus the shoes. The jacket and skirt are really cute.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New-New said:


> *I always like her individual pieces. It's just the styling that throws everything off. *Like I like the outfit from the ankles up and the shoes separately but not together.



Pretty much.

The latest Chanel look is cute minus the shoes and hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

Is this for a magazine or something or just random posed shots?


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> Y'all like the shoes? :ninja:




Not me! I hate them with passion.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Ladybug09 said:


> Is this for a magazine or something or just random posed shots?



She attended the Chanel Metiers D'Art Paris-Salzburg show here in New York City at the Park Avenue Armory.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Is this for a magazine or something or just random posed shots?




Random pics of her day...you know the norm.


----------



## Sasha2012

The dramatization...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


>




This vid is part of the reason why I think some were/are so turned off by Tidal. Judging by the tone of that vid you would think they've found the cure to cancer or they were about to end world hunger...they really think this is some monumental, world changing event. I watched it and rolled my eyes. What they're trying to do is cute and all but it's really not that serious. 

Sidenote- Is it me or has Bey slimmed down a bit? I kinda see it in her face in her latest Tumblr pics. Late last year she was on the thicker side and now she looks thinner. She looks great either way but I actually prefer her on the thicker side, it suits her face better, IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> The dramatization...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think they were signing the Declaration of Independence.





they sound crazy and confused by their own self-importance. The story would be more compelling if they claimed they were creating a platform that allowed artists to maintain more of their rights and receive greater royalties. They sound like The Avengers: The Musical. 




SN: Is it strange that I find Daft Punk hot with their headgear on? They're the best looking folks in that room. lol


----------



## michie

All that pomp and circumstance and aren't most of them basically slaves to their labels? Chile...


----------



## jclaybo

yeah that whole event was just too overdone and ridiculous, Alicia Keys was trying to sound like Thomas Jefferson and they were all signing the declaration of Independence which I guess is the idea JayZ was going for


----------



## Tivo

I want to know WHY this is being pushed so hard. They're all acting as if the fate of the world (and we know celebs think _they_ are the center of the universe, so I guess the fate of their careers is on the line) is at stake. They live in a warped version of reality and because they have access to people who know things we don't they are easily manipulated into believing they are more important than the average Joe. As a result we get crap like this foisted upon us.

I'm not here for it.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

The online backlash is pretty funny and I saw they basically copied the layout of Spotify. This is going to bomb whatever they claim is an exclusive in today's Internet can easily be ripped off the app and shared. Unless they pull their music from all types of music streaming apps which they won't people will always go with what's free or cheaper.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

They did waaaay too much with that , like a musical "The Avengers". Please.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Y'all like the shoes? :ninja:





michie said:


> I can't believe ppl like anything she wears---together or seperately.




for real!!   those shoes are hideous!   as usual. 







Sasha2012 said:


> The dramatization...
> 
> 
> 
> *You'd think they were signing the Declaration of Independence.*





the best line!!!  :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## charmesh

I stopped watching four seconds in when I saw that the video is over 18 minutes long. Who has time to watch an 18 minute promo video?


----------



## Tivo

These people really are delusional. Like they have checked out of reality and are living on planet Tron. And it's not the people who know better that they're after, it's the people who don't. Eventually the dont know betters will outnumber the know betters and that's what they're banking on.


----------



## *spoiled*

jclaybo said:


> yeah that whole event was just too overdone and ridiculous, Alicia Keys was trying to sound like Thomas Jefferson and they were all signing the declaration of Independence which I guess is the idea JayZ was going for



lmaoooo totally agree


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> I stopped watching four seconds in when I saw that the video is over 18 minutes long. Who has time to watch an 18 minute promo video?


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Marco de Vincenzo F/W'15



You have a gift!!!!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> The dramatization...




I don't even have to watch it to know it's ridiculous.  




Tivo said:


> These people really are delusional. Like they have checked out of reality and are living on planet Tron. And it's not the people who know better that they're after, it's the people who don't. Eventually the dont know betters will outnumber the know betters and that's what they're banking on.



So true.  They know they haven't done $*#& that's new or special.  But if they can create the illusion that everyone is doing it, then the followers will jump all over that bandwagon.  



Sassys said:


> .



Flossing?


----------



## Lounorada

sassys said:


> you have a gift!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> they sound crazy and confused by their own self-importance. The story would be more compelling if they claimed they were creating a platform that allowed artists to maintain more of their rights and receive greater royalties. They sound like The Avengers: The Musical.
> 
> SN: Is it strange that I find Daft Punk hot with their headgear on? They're the best looking folks in that room. lol


 

 and I agree.


----------



## Sasha2012

wrong thread


----------



## Sassys

What does Kylie have to do with Beyonce???


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Los Angeles. (March 31)


Something doesn't seem right here....


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> What does Kylie have to do with Beyonce???





nothing if bey can help it!


----------



## Lounorada

Imposter in aisle 3...


----------



## Sasha2012

These comments/Memes on Tidal have me weak


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh my God Beyonce's traceable letters


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> These comments/Memes on Tidal have me weak



:lolots:


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> These comments/Memes on Tidal have me weak



   aww why they do Bey like that...that's hilarious though!

The internet never fails to let me down on the laughs.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Those are too funny, especially that Facebook rant.


----------



## jclaybo

the rich keep getting richer, honestly just wish Jay would have done this quietly. The pomp and circumstance pretty much make things worse than what they are. Really could have done with out the richest entertainers all under the same roof pledging to keep getting more money. It makes them all look even more greedy and selfish.I am at a point where I dont even listen to radio or itunes anymore just good old fashion NPR and I'm a paying member.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Off topic, but did Beyonce ever have a boyfriend before  Jay?


----------



## Sasha2012

lanasyogamama said:


> Off topic, but did Beyonce ever have a boyfriend before  Jay?


Yes.

http://www.therundown.tv/post/read/...x-boyfriend-lyndell-for-9-years-then-he-cheat

*Beyonce Dated Her Ex-Boyfriend Lyndell For 9 Years Then He Cheated! + He Finally Speaks Out!*

And the award for the dumbest man on the planet goes to.....the idiot who cheated on Beyonce, Lyndell Locke.

(Scroll to the bottom to check out some of their pictures.)

Beyonce&#8217;s first boyfriend Lyndell is somewhere drinking his sorrows away, over his lost love Beyonce if you believe the latest interview that appeared in The Sun over the weekend.

According to Houston chef Lyndell Locke, he dated Beyonce for 9 years, and she was a good girl from a Christian home who didn&#8217;t believe in sex before marriage. As Beyonce&#8217;s career began taking off, Lyndell felt as though he couldn&#8217;t hold out anymore and he cheated on Bey which caused her to eventually dump him. That, and she met another guy who goes by the name of Shawn Carter . Now, over 12 years or so later, Lyndell is reminiscing on his former relationship with Bey, while saying, &#8220;Beyonce was the most beautiful girl I&#8217;d ever seen. . . and she&#8217;d still be mine if I&#8217;d not cheated on her.&#8221;

Source: NecoleBitchie.com

*On the relationship:*

_Beyonce was the love of my life and I was hers, so losing her is still my biggest regret. She would say to me all the time, &#8216;I&#8217;m afraid to ever live my life without you Lyndall, I want you to be mine for ever&#8217;.

I&#8217;ll be honest &#8212; it was me that messed everything up and lost her for ever to Jay Z, but I deserved it.

Who cheats on a woman as beautiful as Beyonce? Well, I am that man and it&#8217;s something that&#8217;ll always haunt me._

*On meeting Beyonce through Kelly Rowland during a church youth group session when he was 13, and she was 11:*

_From the first time I saw Beyonce I couldn&#8217;t take my eyes off of her. She looked like an angel, the most beautiful girl I&#8217;d ever seen. We&#8217;d hang out after school and almost every night we&#8217;d fall asleep talking to each other on the phone._

*On not knowing Beyonce could sing:*

_She was just so shy, she was a bit of an outcast at school and didn&#8217;t even sing in the choir. For two years I didn&#8217;t know she could sing. We spent hours watching movies together and playing Connect 4.

Some of our most fun times was when I watched Beyonce, her sister Solange and Kelly performing dance routines. So while I had no idea how good her voice was back then, I certainly knew she could move._

*On their first kiss:*

_It was just after Beyonce&#8217;s 15th birthday. I surprised her with Brian McKnight concert tickets and it happened that night. I had got popcorn and as we were sitting in our seats I dropped it. As we both went down to grab it we bumped heads, and locked into our first kiss.

We both just looked at each other realizing there was this incredible spark of fireworks between us. It was that fairytale kiss you only hear about in the movies. That was the first feeling of true love between me and Beyonce. Still, to this day, I&#8217;ve never had another kiss as passionate as that one._

Lyndell went on to date Beyonce for 9 years, and the two had talked about one day having a beach wedding, but then her career as part of the group Destiny&#8217;s Child started taking off. Sex was also off limits and Lyndell couldn&#8217;t wait it out.

_The bigger star she became, the more I didn&#8217;t think I was good enough. One night, when she was out of town, I went to a bar with friends and ended up sleeping with another woman. Over the course of a few years I cheated on her about five times, but I never told her until after we broke up.

She was such a great girl who cared about me deeply, she even wrote her hit Dangerously in Love while we were together. That&#8217;s how in love we were back then. Initially my intention was to take a break from our relationship so I could go to culinary school and make a name for myself. But when I headed to Austin to do the course she quickly moved on with her own life._

*Beyonce has gone on record saying that she started dating Jay Z when she was 19 years old, which means he came in the picture right around the time that she was about to give Lyndell the boot. Lyndell says:*

_Once she began dating Jay Z, I knew we were doomed and I could never win her back. But I know that no matter what, she will always love me. I will always wonder &#8216;What if?&#8217; and, given all we shared, I&#8217;m sure a part of her must feel the same way._

Beyonce is probably somewhere in Brazil blasting &#8216;Best Thing I Never Had,&#8217; right about now. It sounds as though the lyrics &#8220;So sad, you&#8217;re hurt, Boohoo, oh, did you expect me to care?&#8221; and &#8220;I thank God I dodged a bullet, I&#8217;m so over you, So, baby, good lookin&#8217; out&#8221; were written specifically with Lyndell in mind. Ouch!

This guy will always have to live with the fact that he cheated on a girl who became one of the biggest superstars on the planet and she went on to marry one of the biggest rap stars on the planet.

Think we would need therapy to get through life if we were him.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The traceable letters made me 




jclaybo said:


> the rich keep getting richer, honestly just wish Jay would have done this quietly. The pomp and circumstance pretty much make things worse than what they are. Really could have done with out the richest entertainers all under the same roof pledging to keep getting more money. It makes them all look even more greedy and selfish.I am at a point where I dont even listen to radio or itunes anymore just good old fashion NPR and I'm a paying member.



One hand I understand why some are turned off by Tidal but on the other hand I totally understand what these artists are trying to do. There is nothing greedy or selfish about wanting to be properly compensated for your art/product. Spotify gives artists less than 10 cents per stream. If the streaming "heavy weights" (Jay, Bey, Rih, etc) are feeling robbed, imagine how smaller, lesser known artists with much less streaming power feel about Spotfiy and it's sh*tty pay rate. All Jay is doing is offering an alternative.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The traceable letters made me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One hand I understand why some are turned off by Tidal but on the other hand I totally understand what these artists are trying to do. There is nothing greedy or selfish about wanting to be properly compensated for your art/product. Spotify gives artists less than 10 cents per stream. If the streaming "heavy weights" (Jay, Bey, Rih, etc) are feeling robbed, imagine how smaller, lesser known artists with much less streaming power feel about Spotfiy and it's pay rate. All Jay is doing is offering an alternative.




I almost feel like if they pushed that aspect more, folks would be more open to the service and possibly less critical.


----------



## michie

Is that Lyndell looking like Bubba Gump?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I almost feel like if they pushed that aspect more, folks would be more open to the service and possibly less critical.



I agree. Had he done a proper press conference and not a flex show I feel like people would be way more receptive.

He did an interview today talking going more in depth about Tidal and I haven't read it in full yet but I did come across this snippet on twitter a few mins ago. He makes a good point and I agree.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I agree. Had he done a proper press conference and not a flex show I feel like people would be way more receptive.
> 
> He did an interview today talking going more in depth about Tidal and I haven't read it in full yet but I did come across this snippet on twitter a few mins ago. He makes a good point and I agree.




I hope they can quickly clean up their promo about it and have a proper press conference to express this sentiment. I watch my friends, who are artists, work really hard and get these silly little small checks from these streaming services. If they can honestly give more to the artists, they should promote that aspect. I'd definitely respect it more. 

Do you know where he gave that interview? I'd like to listen.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I hope they can quickly clean up their promo about it and have a proper press conference to express this sentiment. I watch my friends, who are artists, work really hard and get these silly little small checks from these streaming services. If they can honestly give more to the artists, they should promote that aspect. I'd definitely respect it more.
> 
> Do you know where he gave that interview? I'd like to listen.



Fader has the full transcript http://www.thefader.com/2015/04/01/...t-the-clive-davis-institute-of-recorded-music


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Fader has the full transcript http://www.thefader.com/2015/04/01/...t-the-clive-davis-institute-of-recorded-music




Thanks!


----------



## jclaybo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The traceable letters made me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One hand I understand why some are turned off by Tidal but on the other hand I totally understand what these artists are trying to do. There is nothing greedy or selfish about wanting to be properly compensated for your art/product. Spotify gives artists less than 10 cents per stream. If the streaming "heavy weights" (Jay, Bey, Rih, etc) are feeling robbed, imagine how smaller, lesser known artists with much less streaming power feel about Spotfiy and it's sh*tty pay rate. All Jay is doing is offering an alternative.




I get that but these heavyweights are already rich and streamlining audio isn't the only way they get paid. It's sounds like greediness, but I do think that artist that don't get played heavily on radio should definitely be a part of it and get compensated. If these are new songs being streamed then yes being fairly compensated is right I agree and ten cents is darn ridiculous. But older songs from these artist haven't they already been compensated over and over for the songs


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I really thought they were charging a couple hundred dollars a month the way people have been going in. All this for $20? I see a bigger issue.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sasha2012 said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://www.therundown.tv/post/read/...x-boyfriend-lyndell-for-9-years-then-he-cheat
> 
> *Beyonce Dated Her Ex-Boyfriend Lyndell For 9 Years Then He Cheated! + He Finally Speaks Out!*
> 
> .



Thank you


----------



## Tivo

jclaybo said:


> the rich keep getting richer, honestly just wish Jay would have done this quietly. The pomp and circumstance pretty much make things worse than what they are. Really could have done with out the richest entertainers all under the same roof pledging to keep getting more money. It makes them all look even more greedy and selfish.I am at a point where I dont even listen to radio or itunes anymore just good old fashion NPR and I'm a paying member.


----------



## Sasha2012

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I really thought they were charging a couple hundred dollars a month the way people have been going in. All this for $20? I see a bigger issue.



$20 for what people can get for $10 on Spotify or free on Youtube. I think it has more to do with their approach, they are so pretentious.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> These comments/Memes on Tidal have me weak





Girl!!! The second meme for me on the floor laughing!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I really thought they were charging a couple hundred dollars a month the way people have been going in. All this for $20? I see a bigger issue.



Right. What's really funny is that people are ignoring that there is a 9.99 option so if you wanted to join you don't have to pay the 20 bucks. Spotify charges 9.99/month as does the Beats music app and tons of people willingly pay that without complaint so why is Tidal any different?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sasha2012 said:


> I think it has more to do with their approach, they are so pretentious.




Definitely. Somebody mentioned in the Taylor Swift thread that she was smart to not attend that spectacle. She was the first artist to tell Spotify to eff off but she knew better than to partake in that nonsense.


----------



## michie

I don't know about paying for HIFI and to watch videos...I listen to IHeartRadio for free.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> $20 for what people can get for $10 on Spotify or free on Youtube. I think it has more to do with their approach, they are so pretentious.



Exactly.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. What's really funny is that people are ignoring that there is a 9.99 option so if you wanted to join you don't have to pay the 20 bucks. Spotify charges 9.99/month as does the Beats music app and tons of people willingly pay that without complaint so why is Tidal any different?



I'd have to see the comparison of services.  If their basic package is the same as Spotify's premium (both $9.99) then it might be worth it.  But I'm not spending $20 for something I can get for $10 elsewhere.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

DivineMissM said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to see the comparison of services.  If their basic package is the same as Spotify's premium (both $9.99) then it might be worth it.  But I'm not spending $20 for something I can get for $10 elsewhere.


Oh I understood it so that you will only get it there? Like the music is exclusively available at Tidal?


----------



## Sasha2012

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Definitely. Somebody mentioned in the Taylor Swift thread that she was smart to not attend that spectacle. She was the first artist to tell Spotify to eff off but she knew better than to partake in that nonsense.






DivineMissM said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> I'd have to see the comparison of services.  If their basic package is the same as Spotify's premium (both $9.99) then it might be worth it.  But I'm not spending $20 for something I can get for $10 elsewhere.



Yeah is this all bout more money for the artist and not what benefits the fans. These artist should be investing in their own companies and worry about their greedy record labels robbing them. Instead they come with this service with they claim is revolutionary and necessary but to whom? 

Apple's music streaming service debuts in June for $7.99/month will crush this anyways.

http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/05/apples-streaming-music-service-will-debut-in-june/


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sasha2012 said:


> $20 for what people can get for $10 on Spotify or free on Youtube. I think it has more to do with their approach, they are so pretentious.




Entertainers being pretentious?? Since when?! Ha! 
A LOT of these people put them on pedestals on a daily basis so why be surprised when they get on said pedestal and bounce around. 

Oh and I know there are other services. My thinking is just don't buy it and move on with life. People just love to gripe about what a celeb (or anybody for that matter) is doing or not doing. It's the crying broke part that gets me especially when on a daily basis social media is used to show how much they are supposedly balling. But you'd think the price of gas went up to $10 a gallon the way people are acting. 

When I saw the couple of commercials on TV, I listened to Madonnas say and that was that. I didn't get the ending world hunger vibe.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. What's really funny is that people are ignoring that there is a 9.99 option so if you wanted to join you don't have to pay the 20 bucks. Spotify charges 9.99/month as does the Beats music app and tons of people willingly pay that without complaint so why is Tidal any different?




That is my thinking, too. People act as if this is all unheard of. Even if it's a new service that's what these people typically do - copy something that's already out. Don't every celeb and their grandma have a clothing line and perfume that may or may not cost more than the next?


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> These comments/Memes on Tidal have me weak









LAWD!!!!!   bey's little kindergarten siggy is all that!!!     and the facebook rant is spot on!  we were saying yesterday they all just signed up because they already have "for-the-rest-of-your-life" illuminati contracts anyway!  this was just for show!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Bey's signature is tooooo funny


----------



## ForeverYoung87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. What's really funny is that people are ignoring that there is a 9.99 option so if you wanted to join you don't have to pay the 20 bucks. Spotify charges 9.99/month as does the Beats music app and tons of people willingly pay that without complaint so why is Tidal any different?



You can listen to Spotify for free though you don't have to pay. You can listen to pandora and I Heart for free as well. Tidal only has a limited free trial after that you have to pay.


----------



## jclaybo

Kind of sounds like he is talking in circles and Jay is a hustler first and foremost the millions never fool me with him.He didnt need to compare the "rich getting richer" comment to Steve Jobs and Apple because this is a monthly service you loose access too if you stop paying but I get to keep all my Apple products. Secondly NO, no one really brings up Steve Jobs or Apple execs getting richer because they make products that actually bring productivity to peoples lives. I have stock in Apple so I'm not complaining. But I totally get what he was saying in regards to the artist of Aloe Blacc having 168 million streams/views and only getting $4000 thats insane!! But why didn't he have artist like Aloe Blacc at the signing? He was banking on all these big name celebs bringing their fan base in and then uses the struggling artist as an example, well too late. He also said alot of writers arent fairly compensated and I agree they should definitely get their due credit but he turned everyone off by parading around rich celebs and having them sign a declaration to improve the pay system of streaming  music. He banked on star power and the fans who plop down hundreds to go see Queen Bey and Rihanna and all them while trying to promote fairness of streaming revenue for struggling artist


----------



## bag-princess

jclaybo said:


> Kind of sounds like he is talking in circles and Jay is a hustler first and foremost the millions never fool me with him*.He didnt need to compare the "rich getting richer" comment to Steve Jobs and Apple *because this is a monthly service you loose access too if you stop paying but I get to keep all my Apple products. Secondly NO, no one really brings up Steve Jobs or Apple execs getting richer because they make products that actually bring productivity to peoples lives. I have stock in Apple so I'm not complaining. But I totally get what he was saying in regards to the artist of Aloe Blacc having 168 million streams/views and only getting $4000 thats insane!! But why didn't he have artist like Aloe Blacc at the signing? He was banking on all these big name celebs bringing their fan base in and then uses the struggling artist as an example, well too late. He also said alot of writers arent fairly compensated and I agree they should definitely get their due credit but he turned everyone off by parading around rich celebs and having them sign a declaration to improve the pay system of streaming  music. He banked on star power and the fans who plop down hundreds to go see Queen Bey and Rihanna and all them while trying to promote fairness of streaming revenue for struggling artist






hell - he and his wife are one of the "rich get richer"!!!


----------



## jclaybo

bag-princess said:


> hell - he and his wife are one of the "rich get richer"!!!


:lolots::lolots:


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Yeah is this all bout more money for the artist and not what benefits the fans. These artist should be investing in their own companies and worry about their greedy record labels robbing them. Instead they come with this service with they claim is revolutionary and necessary but to whom?
> 
> Apple's music streaming service debuts in June for $7.99/month will crush this anyways.
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/05/apples-streaming-music-service-will-debut-in-june/




How do artists distribute or produce without a label or a lot of funding to be independent? I think their point is that they want artists to receive a fairer level of compensation for their tracks being streamed. The reality is that streaming has cut into what artists make because people listen for free or a subscription fee which essentially cuts into sales. People don't buy full albums as much as they buy a few tracks from an artists now. 

There's two sides to this story: the consumer and the artists. Apple's service will for sure pay them less than spodify but will present a better integrated user experience for the consumer. For many artists, they have no choice but to make sure their music is part of Apple's streaming service because they want the exposure but know that they're doing it and will make relatively no profit. 

I'm not talking about artists the size of Jay-Z, Daft Punk and Madonna, these guys have managed to get to the point of success that their record label treats them like a business partner. I'm talking about a Hozier or a J. Cole and smaller....artists who aren't as widely known but have talent yet struggle. Outside of the label, the options for distribution and content production are minimal. The reality is that the fans/consumers want the music for close to free but that comes at a cost to the artists. So this is definitely about the artists. We don't go to our favorite restaurants expecting our to enjoy our favorite dishes from them to be close to free because they wouldn't stay in business; they have vendors, investors, staff, etc to pay. Why shouldn't artists feel they should get more from streaming plays if their fans are enjoying the content?

I think their Declaration of Independence style and approach to Tidal is so pretentious that's it's had not to look at it negatively and it just encourages criticism. It's not revolutionary, to fans, because we've seen streaming services already. I'm interested in the investment stake each of them have in this deal. But they're not the justice league and should've recognized their approach would be off-putting to consumers.


----------



## berrydiva

jclaybo said:


> Kind of sounds like he is talking in circles and Jay is a hustler first and foremost the millions never fool me with him.He didnt need to compare the "rich getting richer" comment to Steve Jobs and Apple because this is a monthly service you loose access too if you stop paying but I get to keep all my Apple products. Secondly NO, no one really brings up Steve Jobs or Apple execs getting richer because they make products that actually bring productivity to peoples lives. I have stock in Apple so I'm not complaining. But I totally get what he was saying in regards to the artist of Aloe Blacc having 168 million streams/views and only getting $4000 thats insane!! But why didn't he have artist like Aloe Blacc at the signing? He was banking on all these big name celebs bringing their fan base in and then uses the struggling artist as an example, well too late. He also said alot of writers arent fairly compensated and I agree they should definitely get their due credit but he turned everyone off by parading around rich celebs and having them sign a declaration to improve the pay system of streaming  music. He banked on star power and the fans who plop down hundreds to go see Queen Bey and Rihanna and all them while trying to promote fairness of streaming revenue for struggling artist




The part he was missing in his whole Steve Jobs comparison was the knowing how to connect with your audience piece. Steve Jobs was very pretentious as well and believed in the superiority of his products. Apple creates consumer need but knows they need the consumer to be enticed and they do that by way of focusing on their brand ambassadors who are their most loyal diehard consumers. So I see the desire to attempt to recreate that sentiment and approach that Jobs took however he also knew that he needed to connect to the potential new customers as well. I think they missed the mark there. I don't know who the strategist was on this but they should've brought in a management consulting firm.


----------



## DivineMissM

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Oh I understood it so that you will only get it there? Like the music is exclusively available at Tidal?



I don't know, but even if that's the case my life will be unaffected if I can't stream music from any of those artists.  




berrydiva said:


> How do artists distribute or produce without a label or a lot of funding to be independent? I think their point is that they want artists to receive a fairer level of compensation for their tracks being streamed. The reality is that streaming has cut into what artists make because people listen for free or a subscription fee which essentially cuts into sales. *People don't buy full albums as much as they buy a few tracks from an artists now. *
> 
> There's two sides to this story: the consumer and the artists. Apple's service will for sure pay them less than spodify but will present a better integrated user experience for the consumer. For many artists, they have no choice but to make sure their music is part of Apple's streaming service because they want the exposure but know that they're doing it and will make relatively no profit.
> 
> I'm not talking about artists the size of Jay-Z, Daft Punk and Madonna, these guys have managed to get to the point of success that their record label treats them like a business partner. I'm talking about a Hozier or a J. Cole and smaller....artists who aren't as widely known but have talent yet struggle. Outside of the label, the options for distribution and content production are minimal. The reality is that the fans/consumers want the music for close to free but that comes at a cost to the artists. So this is definitely about the artists. We don't go to our favorite restaurants expecting our to enjoy our favorite dishes from them to be close to free because they wouldn't stay in business; they have vendors, investors, staff, etc to pay. Why shouldn't artists feel they should get more from streaming plays if their fans are enjoying the content?
> 
> I think their Declaration of Independence style and approach to Tidal is so pretentious that's it's had not to look at it negatively and it just encourages criticism. It's not revolutionary, to fans, because we've seen streaming services already. I'm interested in the investment stake each of them have in this deal. But they're not the justice league and should've recognized their approach would be off-putting to consumers.



If this was being done by less famous/independent artists then I'd be all over it.  I'm having a real hard time believing JayZ, Beyonce, Kanye, Taylor Swift, etc. need or deserve more money.  They seem to be scraping by just fine. 

And as for the bolded, maybe they should focus more on putting out albums that have more than 2 good songs.  That would be a good start, IMO.  There are several lesser known artists that have entire albums of amazing music.  Why can't these big stars do that?


----------



## berrydiva

DivineMissM said:


> I don't know, but even if that's the case my life will be unaffected if I can't stream music from any of those artists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this was being done by less famous/independent artists then I'd be all over it.  I'm having a real hard time believing JayZ, Beyonce, Kanye, Taylor Swift, etc. need or deserve more money.  They seem to be scraping by just fine.
> 
> And as for the bolded, maybe they should focus more on putting out albums that have more than 2 good songs.  That would be a good start, IMO.  There are several lesser known artists that have entire albums of amazing music.  Why can't these big stars do that?


How would less famous/independent artists be able to finance such an endeavor? They can barely produce an album without financing of some sort let alone create a global streaming technology platform. They would need to hire people to create the platform the same or come up with enough capital to invest in one that's ready to go to market. Jay-Z is in for $56M...that's a cash infusion. How many less famous/independent artists would it take to raise that type of capital investment?

I don't think that they need more money either but if they can honestly give independent/lesser known artist more for their streams than what's standard, then it's a win for smaller artists. As a byproduct, Jay-Z gets richer but he was going to get richer anyway due to this or something else. I have no issue with people getting richer but then again I'm a capitalist so I see no fault with lesser known artists getting more than $0.05-0.10 a stream. Again, I think their press conference approach is a big turnoff. 

As for people not buying albums, I'm not only referring to big artists, there are lesser known artists who have to deal with their albums being piecemeal because that's the way it's distributed across services (Amazon Prime, iTunes, etc). That doesn't mean that no one buys any albums anymore at all but single songs are purchased at a greater frequency than an entire album.

I'm not defending Tidal because I already pay for enough entertainment services so it's highly unlikely that I would subscribe to Tidal. I prefer to pay the artist for their music and own the album mainly because I witness friends getting paid nothing from streaming. I just think their approach is so off-putting that any positive that was potential in this has been lost because of their need to grandstand.


----------



## lulu212121

Do or did these artists get paid by each radio play?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

More power to them. They are just as pretentious as the next billion dollar business. 

But I don't care if it .99 cents a month. IDFWU. I don't see the point if I can get it for free. That goes for all of them.

As long as youtube doesn't charge...I don't care.


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> Do or did these artists get paid by each radio play?



No artists don't get paid for radio play. As a matter of fact, it used to be the labels that would give the radio stations "incentives" to play the artists they pushed the most. But an artists full album also doesn't get radio play, only select released tracks. 

The reason they started getting compensated for streaming is that full albums would be able to be streamed making it less enticing to the consumer to purchase the album; coupled with the increased ability to purchase single tracks. Artists who aren't the level of Madonna or Jay-Z, for example, doesn't have enough clout to stop their label from streaming their catalog. 

The real question is just how much more to does Tidal plan to pay the artists over what's presently standard.


----------



## jclaybo

DivineMissM said:


> I don't know, but even if that's the case my life will be unaffected if I can't stream music from any of those artists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this was being done by less famous/independent artists then I'd be all over it.  I'm having a real hard time believing JayZ, Beyonce, Kanye, Taylor Swift, etc. need or deserve more money.  They seem to be scraping by just fine.
> 
> And as for the bolded, maybe they should focus more on putting out albums that have more than 2 good songs.  That would be a good start, IMO.  There are several lesser known artists that have entire albums of amazing music.  Why can't these big stars do that?



i agree, if the ARTISTS that he claims to be fighting for like Aloe Blacc who I love, would have been in attendance then people would have probably paid more attention. His approach to the humanity of how some artist are actually being unfairly paid was too over the top and now its really lost its integrity. IMO he saw dollar signs for himself first. He's the consummate hustler


----------



## lulu212121

berrydiva said:


> No artists don't get paid for radio play. As a matter of fact, it used to be the labels that would give the radio stations "incentives" to play the artists they pushed the most. But an artists full album also doesn't get radio play, only select released tracks.
> 
> The reason they started getting compensated for streaming is that full albums would be able to be streamed making it less enticing to the consumer to purchase the album; coupled with the increased ability to purchase single tracks. Artists who aren't the level of Madonna or Jay-Z, for example, doesn't have enough clout to stop their label from streaming their catalog.
> 
> question is just how much more to does Tidal plan to pay the artists over what's presently stanThe real dard.


So, during all that "Revolutionary", "Unprecedented", "Taking it back" speech no one knows the business model? LOL, probably pyramid!!!


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## bag-princess

lulu212121 said:


> So, during all that "Revolutionary", "Unprecedented", "Taking it back" speech no one knows the business model? LOL, probably pyramid!!!




and we know who is at the tippy top!


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> tumblr






what in the frickity frack is that on her chest in the second pic??? shrugs:


----------



## michie

It looks like a wayward ringlet of hair.


----------



## charmesh

Kunty Karl looks like something from an Art Deco horror movie in that 1st picture


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> So, during all that "Revolutionary", "Unprecedented", "Taking it back" speech no one knows the business model? LOL, probably pyramid!!!


How many private companies reveal their business model at their press conference introducing their launch? That's usually revealed to investors. If they're public, they will have SEC filings that will detail their business model and if they're private their model usually leaks/trickles to the public by speculation/word of mouth/PR/etc as it grows as an organization.


----------



## berrydiva

berrydiva said:


> *No artists don't get paid for radio play.* As a matter of fact, it used to be the labels that would give the radio stations "incentives" to play the artists they pushed the most. But an artists full album also doesn't get radio play, only select released tracks.
> 
> The reason they started getting compensated for streaming is that full albums would be able to be streamed making it less enticing to the consumer to purchase the album; coupled with the increased ability to purchase single tracks. Artists who aren't the level of Madonna or Jay-Z, for example, doesn't have enough clout to stop their label from streaming their catalog.
> 
> The real question is just how much more to does Tidal plan to pay the artists over what's presently standard.


I should clean this up...if as an artist, you have song writing credits, you can get paid from broadcast radio play. Digital radio or streaming plays pays all involved like buying an album. Songwriters, only, get paid for broadcast radio. I should check with the SO to make sure what I'm saying is still correct.


----------



## Stephanie***

lanasyogamama said:


> Off topic, but did Beyonce ever have a boyfriend before  Jay?






Sasha2012 said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://www.therundown.tv/post/read/...x-boyfriend-lyndell-for-9-years-then-he-cheat
> 
> *Beyonce Dated Her Ex-Boyfriend Lyndell For 9 Years Then He Cheated! + He Finally Speaks Out!*
> 
> And the award for the dumbest man on the planet goes to.....the idiot who cheated on Beyonce, Lyndell Locke.
> 
> (Scroll to the bottom to check out some of their pictures.)
> 
> Beyonces first boyfriend Lyndell is somewhere drinking his sorrows away, over his lost love Beyonce if you believe the latest interview that appeared in The Sun over the weekend.
> 
> According to Houston chef Lyndell Locke, he dated Beyonce for 9 years, and she was a good girl from a Christian home who didnt believe in sex before marriage. As Beyonces career began taking off, Lyndell felt as though he couldnt hold out anymore and he cheated on Bey which caused her to eventually dump him. That, and she met another guy who goes by the name of Shawn Carter . Now, over 12 years or so later, Lyndell is reminiscing on his former relationship with Bey, while saying, Beyonce was the most beautiful girl Id ever seen. . . and shed still be mine if Id not cheated on her.
> 
> Source: NecoleBitchie.com
> 
> *On the relationship:*
> 
> _Beyonce was the love of my life and I was hers, so losing her is still my biggest regret. She would say to me all the time, Im afraid to ever live my life without you Lyndall, I want you to be mine for ever._
> 
> _Ill be honest  it was me that messed everything up and lost her for ever to Jay Z, but I deserved it._
> 
> _Who cheats on a woman as beautiful as Beyonce? Well, I am that man and its something thatll always haunt me._
> 
> *On meeting Beyonce through Kelly Rowland during a church youth group session when he was 13, and she was 11:*
> 
> _From the first time I saw Beyonce I couldnt take my eyes off of her. She looked like an angel, the most beautiful girl Id ever seen. Wed hang out after school and almost every night wed fall asleep talking to each other on the phone._
> 
> *On not knowing Beyonce could sing:*
> 
> _She was just so shy, she was a bit of an outcast at school and didnt even sing in the choir. For two years I didnt know she could sing. We spent hours watching movies together and playing Connect 4._
> 
> _Some of our most fun times was when I watched Beyonce, her sister Solange and Kelly performing dance routines. So while I had no idea how good her voice was back then, I certainly knew she could move._
> 
> *On their first kiss:*
> 
> _It was just after Beyonces 15th birthday. I surprised her with Brian McKnight concert tickets and it happened that night. I had got popcorn and as we were sitting in our seats I dropped it. As we both went down to grab it we bumped heads, and locked into our first kiss._
> 
> _We both just looked at each other realizing there was this incredible spark of fireworks between us. It was that fairytale kiss you only hear about in the movies. That was the first feeling of true love between me and Beyonce. Still, to this day, Ive never had another kiss as passionate as that one._
> 
> Lyndell went on to date Beyonce for 9 years, and the two had talked about one day having a beach wedding, but then her career as part of the group Destinys Child started taking off. Sex was also off limits and Lyndell couldnt wait it out.
> 
> _The bigger star she became, the more I didnt think I was good enough. One night, when she was out of town, I went to a bar with friends and ended up sleeping with another woman. Over the course of a few years I cheated on her about five times, but I never told her until after we broke up._
> 
> _She was such a great girl who cared about me deeply, she even wrote her hit Dangerously in Love while we were together. Thats how in love we were back then. Initially my intention was to take a break from our relationship so I could go to culinary school and make a name for myself. But when I headed to Austin to do the course she quickly moved on with her own life._
> 
> *Beyonce has gone on record saying that she started dating Jay Z when she was 19 years old, which means he came in the picture right around the time that she was about to give Lyndell the boot. Lyndell says:*
> 
> _Once she began dating Jay Z, I knew we were doomed and I could never win her back. But I know that no matter what, she will always love me. I will always wonder What if? and, given all we shared, Im sure a part of her must feel the same way._
> 
> Beyonce is probably somewhere in Brazil blasting Best Thing I Never Had, right about now. It sounds as though the lyrics So sad, youre hurt, Boohoo, oh, did you expect me to care? and I thank God I dodged a bullet, Im so over you, So, baby, good lookin out were written specifically with Lyndell in mind. Ouch!
> 
> This guy will always have to live with the fact that he cheated on a girl who became one of the biggest superstars on the planet and she went on to marry one of the biggest rap stars on the planet.
> 
> Think we would need therapy to get through life if we were him.


 

So she had one before right? I love that fact!


----------



## AEGIS

Songwriters get paid every time a record is played on the radio.  Artists get paid for concerts, broadcasts etc.


----------



## AEGIS

I must be one of the few who just buys the songs I like.  I don't really stream music either.


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> I must be one of the few who just buys the songs I like.  I don't really stream music either.



Same. I don't get the streaming thing either. I just buy what I want to hear on itunes.


----------



## azania

AEGIS said:


> I must be one of the few who just buys the songs I like.  I don't really stream music either.




Me too. I feel old school.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> I must be one of the few who just buys the songs I like.  I don't really stream music either.



Same here.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> I must be one of the few who just buys the songs I like.  I don't really stream music either.




I agree. 
I download whatever songs I like then if I want an entire album I'll purchase it. I don't know why but it comes to albums I like to physically own them.


----------



## Sassys

4/3/15


----------



## berrydiva

^for albums that I really truly love or that are heavily instrumental, I purchase the physical CD for the sound quality which unfortunately have to be converted to mp3s for storage other than that I just download the entire album.


----------



## Ladybug09

I listen to Pandora all Day, every day....I only purchase if it's someone I REALLY, REALLY, like, or classic stuff.


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> ^for albums that I really truly love or that are heavily instrumental, I purchase the physical CD for the sound quality which *unfortunately have to be converted to mp3s for storage *other than that I just download the entire album.




Yep.


----------



## charmesh

New-New said:


> Same. I don't get the streaming thing either. I just buy what I want to hear on itunes.



This is what I do.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lose the jacket and hat and this wouldn't have been a bad look. 

I def prefer to just buy the music but streaming is a convenient way to determine if I want to buy an entire album or not. I was used Spotify to listen to Wale's new album earlier and I liked enough of it that I chose to purchase it. For artists I really love and support (Rih, Ye, J Cole, Jill Scott, Kendrick Lamar, etc) I always make sure to buy both a digital copy from iTunes and a physical copy.


----------



## lookupdown

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lose the jacket and hat and this wouldn't have been a bad look.
> 
> I def prefer to just buy the music but streaming is a convenient way to determine if I want to buy an entire album or not. I was used Spotify to listen to Wale's new album earlier and I liked enough of it that I chose to purchase it. For artists I really love and support (Rih, Ye, J Cole, Jill Scott, Kendrick Lamar, etc) I always make sure to buy both a digital copy from iTunes and a physical copy.


I was thinking the same thing.  The hat and jacket are too much and makes her look like a clown or a witch.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks dressed to go to the church's rodeo themed picnic.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> She looks dressed to go to the church's rodeo themed picnic.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/03/beyonce-chris-brown-collaborate-on-jealous-remix/

*Beyonce & Chris Brown Collaborate on 'Jealous' Remix*

Beyonce steps out looking super chic as she arrives at her office building on Friday (April 3) in New York City.

That same day, a track leaked of the 33-year-old superstar and Chris Brown on a collaboration remix of her super popular hit Jealous.

Chris jumps in on Beys tracks, Queen B, Im trippin cause Im a little insecure when your phone go off, So mad Im drunk texting / Now Im reminiscing how we fell in love in Texas / Girl, Im jealous.

Chris confirmed the track was real before deleting the tweet, I did the jealous remix some months ago for the Beyoncé collaboration album but it was never used. Glad you guys get to hear it.

Since the track was leaked, theres no official stream yet. But stay tuned if its ever officially released.


----------



## AEGIS

those shoes are cool


----------



## Stephanie***

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/03/beyonce-chris-brown-collaborate-on-jealous-remix/
> 
> *Beyonce & Chris Brown Collaborate on 'Jealous' Remix*
> 
> Beyonce steps out looking super chic as she arrives at her office building on Friday (April 3) in New York City.
> 
> That same day, a track leaked of the 33-year-old superstar and Chris Brown on a collaboration remix of her super popular hit &#8220;Jealous.&#8221;
> 
> Chris jumps in on Bey&#8216;s tracks, &#8220;Queen B, I&#8217;m trippin&#8217; &#8217;cause I&#8217;m a little insecure when your phone go off, So mad I&#8217;m drunk texting / Now I&#8217;m reminiscing how we fell in love in Texas / Girl, I&#8217;m jealous.&#8221;
> 
> Chris confirmed the track was real before deleting the tweet, &#8220;I did the jealous remix some months ago for the Beyoncé collaboration album but it was never used. Glad you guys get to hear it.&#8221;
> 
> Since the track was leaked, there&#8217;s no official stream yet. But stay tuned if it&#8217;s ever officially released.


 
I dont know how to think about THIS.........




berrydiva said:


> ^for albums that I really truly love or that are heavily instrumental, I purchase the physical CD for the sound quality which unfortunately have to be converted to mp3s for storage other than that I just download the entire album.


 
+1


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> those shoes are cool



I love the shoes too. The rest of the look though... yikes.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

what in the pleather hell is she wearing?


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: Beyoncé set to launch a ten-year Destiny's Child reunion tour and record with Kelly Rowland and Michelle Williams - but dad Mathew Knowles is the roadblock
Destiny's Child reunited at the Stellar Gospel Awards in Las Vegas last weekend. It aired on TV One last night.
it was the first time Beyoncé, Kelly Rowland and Michelle Williams performed together since Super Bowl in New Orleans
But they didn't perform as Destiny's Child
Beyoncé's dad Mathew Knowles has a 25 percent interest in the group but the singers don't want him involved
The 2005 Destiny Fulfilled reunion tour grossed approximately $70.8 million in the US alone
Knowles is the one obstacle to a sensational new reunion tour and album 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-Mathew-Knowles-roadblock.html#ixzz3WXypgGji


----------



## Stephanie***

Sassys said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Beyoncé set to launch a ten-year Destiny's Child reunion tour and record with Kelly Rowland and Michelle Williams - but dad Mathew Knowles is the roadblock
> Destiny's Child reunited at the Stellar Gospel Awards in Las Vegas last weekend. It aired on TV One last night.
> it was the first time Beyoncé, Kelly Rowland and Michelle Williams performed together since Super Bowl in New Orleans
> But they didn't perform as Destiny's Child
> Beyoncé's dad Mathew Knowles has a 25 percent interest in the group but the singers don't want him involved
> The 2005 Destiny Fulfilled reunion tour grossed approximately $70.8 million in the US alone
> Knowles is the one obstacle to a sensational new reunion tour and album
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-Mathew-Knowles-roadblock.html#ixzz3WXypgGji


 
Please let this really happen and I hope to see them in Germany!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

So cute!


From Solanges instagram


At MOCA  / The Museum of Contemporary Art, Los Angeles


> This little light of yours ....


----------



## Lounorada

Hawaii, April 7th


























tumblr


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Must be nice. 

It was 38 in NY this morning.

But I'm not jealous or anything.


----------



## bag-princess

why in the world are they on the back of a truck????:wondering


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


>




I like them together -- I like her more as part of a group.


----------



## DivineMissM

bag-princess said:


> why in the world are they on the back of a truck????:wondering



For the pics.  Duh.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Idiots.


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce at Coachella (April 10)






via tumblr


----------



## Tivo

^^^
These types of events seemed so much more fun before social media.


----------



## bag-princess

DivineMissM said:


> For the pics.  Duh.






  what was i thinking????


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Must be nice.
> 
> It was 38 in NY this morning.
> 
> But I'm not jealous or anything.




Lol!


----------



## lh211

Tivo said:


> ^^^
> These types of events seemed so much more fun before social media.



Yep. I don't for a second believe anyone goes there for the true meaning, it's just a place to take selfies now.


----------



## Sassys

Beyoncé's mother Tina Knowles, 61, is getting married for a second time to actor Richard Lawson, 67, on a yacht (and Bey and Jay are onboard)

Beyoncé's mother Tina Knowles, 61, is getting married for a second time.
TMZ report that Tina and her fiance actor Richard Lawson, 67, are tying the knot this Sunday evening on a super yacht outside of Newport Beach, California, and Beyoncé and husband Jay Z are onboard.
The site also reports that Solange and Blue Ivy are also in attendance, and all guests are wearing white.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wson-yacht-Bey-Jay-onboard.html#ixzz3X9VxvUUq 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## New-New

i'm happy for Miss Tina and Richard is foine for a old man like do you sis


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> i'm happy for Miss Tina and Richard is foine for a old man like do you sis



Indeed!!!!!1


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> i'm happy for Miss Tina and Richard is foine for a old man like do you sis




indeed!!!


but these all white weddings/parties are so old news now and overdone!  let's move on people.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> .




I love that dress on her. Very age appropriate but far from matronly.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

bag-princess said:


> indeed!!!
> 
> 
> but these all white weddings/parties are so old news now and overdone!  let's move on people.



I never liked all white weddings it ends up looking cult-ish


----------



## Ladybug09

Gon' now Miss Tina! Congratulations to HER! 

Love the age appropriate relationship.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> I love that dress on her. Very age appropriate but far from matronly.




ITA!!  they look good together!





ForeverYoung87 said:


> I never liked all white weddings it ends up looking cult-ish





yes!  which is just perfect for them.

i would love to know how Richard fit into that group - don't know much about him at all.


----------



## YSoLovely

Congrats to Miss Tina and her hubby! 


Ps. Richard Lawson is Bianca Lawson's daddy, right? She used to be my girl crush for the loooongest.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Aww. Happy for them and happy for her especially. She went through some humiliation to get here.


----------



## berrydiva

Good for Miss Tina!


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> Congrats to Miss Tina and her hubby!
> 
> 
> Ps. Richard Lawson is Bianca Lawson's daddy, right? She used to be my girl crush for the loooongest.



Same like Bianca is a baddie and she like doesn't age


----------



## Lounorada

More pictures from Coachella...


tumblr


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is this the 8K dollar outfit Laineygossip was talking about?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I seriously don't get this whole Coachella thing


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is this the 8K dollar outfit Laineygossip was talking about?




Yep, $8k sounds about right... Boots are Miu Miu, dress and vest are Saint Laurent, sunglasses are Ray-Ban and bag is Givenchy


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Yep, $8k sounds about right... Boots are Miu Miu, dress and vest are Saint Laurent, sunglasses are Ray-Ban and bag is Givenchy




Dress & vest are 8k on their own... who knew being a flower power hippie chick would be that expensive. 

Bey's left thigh [del]or what her personal retoucher left of it[/del] is getting a lot of air time...  We get it. You got a left thigh. Congrats, Bew.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Dress & vest are 8k on their own... who knew being a flower power hippie chick would be that expensive.
> 
> Bey's left thigh [del]or what her personal retoucher left of it[/del] is getting a lot of air time...  *We get it. You got a left thigh. C*ongrats, Bew.







don't forget those "teacup full" boobies that she loves to display now,too!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> I seriously don't get this whole Coachella thing



all these try hards have turned it into something it wasn't intended.  Basically, it's just a reason to look like an expensive hippie now


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> Dress & vest are 8k on their own... who knew being a flower power hippie chick would be that expensive.
> 
> Bey's left thigh [del]or what her personal retoucher left of it[/del] is getting a lot of air time...  We get it. You got a left thigh. Congrats, Bew.




I mean the retcoucher could have helped out Sista Thickums Angie, too


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> *Dress & vest are 8k on their own... who knew being a flower power hippie chick would be that expensive*.
> 
> Bey's left thigh [del]or what her personal retoucher left of it[/del] is getting a lot of air time...  We get it. You got a left thigh. Congrats, Bew.




It's stupid crazy prices, I don't care what designer label is on the clothes!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her trip may have been short, but it sure was sweet.

On Saturday Beyonce hit the Coachella Music Festival in a stylish plunging dress with a deep slit up the side.

This was just before the 33-year-old songstress traveled to Newport Beach to attended her mother's splashy wedding aboard a yacht. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...her-s-lavish-yacht-wedding.html#ixzz3XEoypsYN


----------



## DivineMissM

bag-princess said:


> indeed!!!
> 
> 
> but these all white weddings/parties are so old news now and overdone!  let's move on people.



For sure.  Didn't her own daughter have an all white wedding a few months ago?  That's beyond tacky.


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> For sure.  Didn't her own daughter have an all white wedding a few months ago?  That's beyond tacky.



Beyonce also had an all white wedding. Maybe they just like it. All white parties are so 1992.


----------



## berrydiva

Is part of attending Cochella dressing like what you assumed people look like at Woodstock? They all look ridiculous. Every. Last. One.


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> Is part of attending Cochella dressing like what you assumed people look like at Woodstock? They all look ridiculous. Every. Last. One.



Bwahaha! Perception is so interesting. I love them all! I think they look fun and creative. 

All the crazies, all the celebs, all the wanna be(s), whatever...go have fun! If they're having fun...and to me, it does look like they are...whatever their motives are...go, enjoy it your way!

~~
http://www.buzzfeed.com/juliegerste...-ridiculous-people-youll-see-at-co#.vm4m1wLXr

I have to plop this here...I think it's funny...and a  daughter of high school pal (with whom I am still close) is featured


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Congrats to Miss Tina. She seems really happy. 

Judge me, IDC but I actually like Bey's Coachella look. People complain about Coachella attire looking costume-y/try hard but  The bohemian/hippie looks fit the vibe and it's fun. I don't take it too seriously.


----------



## bisousx

Same. I love seeing all the Coachella outfits. It's a breath of fresh air from the typical LA look.. bandage dresses and heels.


----------



## berrydiva

they're attempting to out-costume each other which hardly seems creative, IMO. I don't expect much from celebs anyway but sad they they can't maintain an individual style and enjoy Cochella their way yet be festival comfortable/chic/appropriate/whatever. I don't even buy that they're having fun, it's the trendy thing for them to do and if you're cool, you must attend.


----------



## New-New

bisousx said:


> Same. I love seeing all the Coachella outfits. It's a breath of fresh air from the typical LA look.. bandage dresses and heels.



Me too not to mention that more comfortable breezy dressed down attire is a must considering you're spending days out in the southern California desert. The one year I went there was a lot of heat and dust. I basically wore nothing but American apparel short shorts and vintage flannel.


----------



## dangerouscurves

DivineMissM said:


> For sure.  Didn't her own daughter have an all white wedding a few months ago?  That's beyond tacky.




But it's her wedding! She seems to be happy and having the wedding she wanted. That's all that matters.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> they're attempting to out-costume each other which hardly seems creative, IMO. I don't expect much from celebs anyway but sad they they can't maintain an individual style and enjoy Cochella their way yet be festival comfortable/chic/appropriate/whatever. I don't even buy that they're having fun, it's the trendy thing for them to do and if you're cool, you must attend.



I agree!


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Is part of attending Cochella dressing like what you assumed people look like at Woodstock? They all look ridiculous. Every. Last. One.



All of this! You can be comfy and "breezy" in the Southern California desert without suddenly dressing like a faux hippy.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> Same like Bianca is a baddie *and she like doesn't age*







she is 36 years old - three years bey's senior - and she can still play a teenager!!!:worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## michie

^Her brother is the son of Marvin Gaye, the one who went after "Blurred Lines"...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Coachella has turned into a place of outfits. lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/15/beyonce-shops-with-giuseppe-zanotti-himself-at-store-opening/

Beyonce looks amazing in her skin-tight white dress while attending the opening of Giuseppe Zanottis new store on Tuesday evening (April 14) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 33-year-old entertainer got to shop around the store and pick out sleek new shoes with the designer himself!

PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Beyonce

Beyonces mom Tina Knowles got married over the weekend to Richard Lawson and she now has a famous step-sister!

Richards daughter is Bianca Lawson, the actress who most recently is known for her role as Maya St. Germain on the ABC Family series Pretty Little Liars.

FYI: Beyonce is wearing a Bec & Bridge top and skirt.


----------



## New-New

Love the skirt top combo and the nails but the hat and shoes...


----------



## shoegal

New-New said:


> Love the skirt top combo and the nails but the hat and shoes...




Yep I concur


----------



## .pursefiend.

the shoes she's wearing are really cute


----------



## deltalady

I saw a close up of the shoes and I really like them.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks good, that outfit could have been a hit... and then she put on that ridiculous hat and ruined it. So close Bey, so close.


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


----------



## New-New

yall actually like the shoes? i hate them. like they're heinous. lol. but i mean different strokes...


----------



## YSoLovely

New-New said:


> yall actually like the shoes? i hate them. like they're heinous. lol. but i mean different strokes...




I'm with you.

Hopefully they ain't a sign for things to come with Bey x GZ


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/15/beyonces-curvaceous-bikini-body-looks-amazing-by-the-pool/

Beyonce shows off her amazing bikini body in a new pic posted on her Tumblr!

The 33-year-old entertainer and her hubby Jay Z recently got back from a five day Hawaiian vacation to celebrate their seventh wedding anniversary.

They mostly stuck to themselves, but they came down to the hotel area pool one time and had lunch in the hotel, a source shared to Us Weekly about the couple, who stayed at the Four Seasons Hualalai. After they finished, they held hands and walked around the hotel path.


----------



## DivineMissM

New-New said:


> Love the skirt top combo and the nails but the hat and shoes...



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## michie

If she's gonna keep wearing that blond straw for hair, I wish she would lighten her brows a bit. She's looking more and more like Joan Crawford. And, dem pics look strange...


----------



## berrydiva

I need that crochet swimsuit in my life.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/15/beyonces-curvaceous-bikini-body-looks-amazing-by-the-pool/
> 
> 
> 
> Beyonce shows off her amazing bikini body in a new pic posted on her Tumblr!
> 
> 
> 
> The 33-year-old entertainer and her hubby Jay Z recently got back from a five day Hawaiian vacation to celebrate their seventh wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> They mostly stuck to themselves, but they came down to the hotel area pool one time and had lunch in the hotel, a source shared to Us Weekly about the couple, who stayed at the Four Seasons Hualalai. After they finished, they held hands and walked around the hotel path.




I love those shoes. Gotta get those. What are they again?


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> I need that crochet swimsuit in my life.


When I saw it earlier I thought, 'Dang! I wish I was younger, that bathing suit would  be serious work out inspiration!'


----------



## brownsugarplum

Does she photoshop her boobs? I swear they are not that big in paparazzi pictures.


----------



## bag-princess

brownsugarplum said:


> Does she photoshop her boobs? I swear they are not that big in paparazzi pictures.




something is going on with the boobies - she suddenly wants them in very close up shots all several times a day.


----------



## tomz_grl

I was just going to ask if she had them done but she's constantly sending out pics of herself to ever have the down time with wrapped up swollen drainy boobs to have the time to do them. Maybe she learned some new taping trick???


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> I was just going to ask if she had them done but she's constantly sending out pics of herself to ever have the down time with wrapped up swollen drainy boobs to have the time to do them. Maybe she learned some new taping trick???




you would need something to tape to begin with.

and as people have pointed out before - she can and has gone for periods of time without a peep so it is indeed possible.


----------



## berrydiva

brownsugarplum said:


> Does she photoshop her boobs? I swear they are not that big in paparazzi pictures.




Her boob size seems to be controversial...they seem to be large one day then smaller the next.


----------



## New-New

berrydiva said:


> Her boob size seems to be controversial...they seem to be large one day then smaller the next.



Her breasts are quite the chameleons they really look a lot different depending on what she's wearing but that's the case for a lot of women. Angles and pushups and whatnot.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I need that crochet swimsuit in my life.


 

:ninja:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Croch...07?s=clothing&ie=UTF8&qid=1429211487&sr=1-107



P.S. different colour, I know, but same swimsuit!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The GZ look had potential but she ruined it with the hat and hideous shoes.

She looks gorgeous in those vacation pics. The crotchet swimsuit looks so much better on her than on the model.


----------



## berrydiva

lounorada said:


> :ninja:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/black-croch...07?s=clothing&ie=utf8&qid=1429211487&sr=1-107
> 
> 
> :d
> p.s. Different colour, i know, but same swimsuit!




You are the G.O.A.T.!


Eta: you should've never showed me this...I already have 3 different ones in my shopping cart....I'm gonna be so thotastic on the beach this summer!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> You are the G.O.A.T.!
> 
> 
> Eta: you should've never showed me this...I already have 3 different ones in my shopping cart....I'm gonna be so thotastic on the beach this summer!


 



@ the ETA:  You'll be fabulous!


----------



## shoegal

berrydiva said:


> You are the G.O.A.T.!
> 
> 
> Eta: you should've never showed me this...I already have 3 different ones in my shopping cart....I'm gonna be so thotastic on the beach this summer!




We really need a thread entitled just ask Lou in the ID section...


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> You are the G.O.A.T.!
> 
> 
> Eta: you should've never showed me this...I already have 3 different ones in my shopping cart....I'm gonna be so thotastic on the beach this summer!



Lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> You are the G.O.A.T.!
> 
> 
> Eta: you should've never showed me this...I already have 3 different ones in my shopping cart....I'm gonna be so thotastic on the beach this summer!




Thotastic!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

shoegal said:


> We really need a thread entitled just ask Lou in the ID section...




Agree!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Lol







dangerouscurves said:


> Thotastic!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Lol!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


> :ninja:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Croch...07?s=clothing&ie=UTF8&qid=1429211487&sr=1-107
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. different colour, I know, but same swimsuit!





berrydiva said:


> You are the G.O.A.T.!
> 
> 
> Eta: you should've never showed me this...*I already have 3 different ones in my shopping cart....I'm gonna be so thotastic on the beach this summer*!



Envious!!

If I wasn't in my late forties, I would join you! 
It does perturb me slightly that I finally have a body that I could wear it, but am too old...grr...



Lounorada said:


> @ the ETA:  *You'll be fabulous!*



I agree!



shoegal said:


> We really need a thread entitled just ask Lou in the ID section...



Ack! My wallet probably couldn't take it...and I would probably be tempted by far too may inappropriate things


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

twinkle.tink said:


> If I wasn't in my late forties, I would join you!
> 
> It does perturb me slightly that I finally have a body that I could wear it, but am too old...grr...




Summon your inner JLo girlfriend!


----------



## Lounorada

Coachella, April 19th































Tumblr


----------



## Stephanie***

I find her so gorgeous.....


----------



## jclaybo

I feel so out of the loop, last time I was on here it was Coachelle, have I been drunk that long?


----------



## Lounorada

jclaybo said:


> I feel so out of the loop, last time I was on here it was Coachelle, have I been drunk that long?



The festival runs over two weekends.


----------



## jclaybo

Lounorada said:


> The festival runs over two weekends.


I was finally able to figure that out  I was so confused because I felt like I was reliving last weekend on social media. And i haven't had any drinks lately


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


----------



## Ladybug09

So now she's got the Super Thigh Gap?


----------



## michie

Right! Her feet are together and her thighs are not even touching #icant


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> Right! Her feet are together and her *thighs *are not even touching #icant


Her legs! LOL


----------



## michie

I'm so tired of her spacey looking azz. She looks out of it all the time now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Nobody has ever accused her of having a lot going on upstairs.


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> Right! Her feet are together and her thighs are not even touching #icant



I remember when it was called being bow legged. They changed the name to thigh gap & it became a desirable trait.


----------



## michie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Nobody has ever accused her of having a lot going on upstairs.



Right, but she looks very empty nowadays. She has been looking like a tad more animated version of that courtside appearance.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> So now she's got the Super Thigh Gap?



It's legit though, right?



charmesh said:


> I remember when it was called being bow legged. They changed the name to thigh gap & it became a desirable trait.



Funny - yes, it was considered improper leg alignment. Being a little bow legged looks good though, IMO. I wish I had it.

Chip Wilson (CEO of Lululemon) also probably loves a bow legged woman.  Didn't he say if woman&#8217;s thighs didn&#8217;t rub, her yoga pants wouldn&#8217;t pill?


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> I remember when it was called being bow legged. They changed the name to thigh gap & it became a desirable trait.





my grandmother always said i was bow hipped.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Mama Tina looking gorgeous! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




People magazine


----------



## charmesh

GoldengirlNY said:


> Mama Tina looking gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971382
> 
> 
> People magazine



I love her dress but her face scares me sometimes


----------



## GoldengirlNY

I guess the surgery did that. Here's another, Kelly, Solo, Bey as well as his daughter Bianca is in the back.


----------



## berrydiva

GoldengirlNY said:


> Mama Tina looking gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971382
> 
> 
> People magazine



This is such a beautiful photo...with her grandkids and new stepkids. Good for her for coming out of her divorce finding someone new to love and not being bitter or jaded to finding someone new. Meanwhile, Matthew takes a new paternity test every year for all his jumpoff babies.


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> I remember when it was called being bow legged. They changed the name to thigh gap & it became a desirable trait.



Nahhh, My granddaddy was bow legged, that aint no bow leggedness....Also, you don't just suddenly become bowlegged...you either are or you arent! 



Jayne1 said:


> *It's legit though, right?
> *
> 
> 
> Funny - yes, it was considered improper leg alignment. Being a little bow legged looks good though, IMO. I wish I had it.
> 
> Chip Wilson (CEO of Lululemon) also probably loves a bow legged woman.  Didn't he say if womans thighs didnt rub, her yoga pants wouldnt pill?


I don't know??



bag-princess said:


> my grandmother always said i was bow hipped.


what!? LOL



GoldengirlNY said:


> Mama Tina looking gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971382
> 
> 
> People magazine





GoldengirlNY said:


> I guess the surgery did that. Here's another, Kelly, Solo, Bey as well as his daughter Bianca is in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971391


Great pics of all of them!


----------



## Lounorada

GoldengirlNY said:


> Mama Tina looking gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971382
> 
> 
> People magazine




Everyone looks great! And of course Blue is too damn cute as usual


----------



## chowlover2

GoldengirlNY said:


> I guess the surgery did that. Here's another, Kelly, Solo, Bey as well as his daughter Bianca is in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971391



That's a beautiful pic!


----------



## Lounorada

Few more pictures...















People


----------



## michie

Is she smiling in the above pics?


----------



## jclaybo

Tina serves Bish face like none other. I'm prepping my face now so I can serve it like her when I'm that age


----------



## Nathalya

Lmao

Beautiful pics though


----------



## knasarae

charmesh said:


> I remember when it was called being bow legged. They changed the name to thigh gap & it became a desirable trait.





Ladybug09 said:


> Nahhh, My granddaddy was bow legged, that aint no bow leggedness....Also, you don't just suddenly become bowlegged...you either are or you arent!



Girl yes!!!! I was about to same the same thing.  Bowlegged does not equal thigh gap.  I am bowlegged.  Boys used to tease me and call me wishbone when I was a teenager.  My legs "bow" but they come back together.  My thighs definitely touch... I am a size 6/8.  Even when I was a size 0 my thighs touched.  That super thigh gap Bey has going on is something else entirely lol.



jclaybo said:


> Tina serves Bish face like none other. I'm prepping my face now so I can serve it like her when I'm that age



Lmao!!!! She certainly is.  Good for her finding love again.  Those are great pics.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hate that Tina messed with her face but those pics are beautiful. She's found love again, good for her.


----------



## berrydiva

Miss Tina looks lovely. I love seeing people find their second chance.


----------



## ByeKitty

They look great... Good looking couple. Tina's face has settled a little.

I have one remaining question! Did Tina design that dress herself? :ninja:


----------



## Sasha2012

jclaybo said:


> Tina serves Bish face like none other. I'm prepping my face now so I can serve it like her when I'm that age



That's the only face she can give...literally but the ice queen looks good, I like her dress. I wonder if she'll change her name after 30+ years as a Knowles.


----------



## michie

That face is giving me "wire hanger realness".


----------



## Mousie77

her face is weird looking, but she looks happish at least


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Nahhh, My granddaddy was bow legged, that aint no bow leggedness....Also, you don't just suddenly become bowlegged...you either are or you arent!
> 
> 
> I don't know??
> 
> 
> *what!? LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics of all of them!




yes!!!  it has nothing to do at all with her legs!  it's in the hips!  
if they don't bow your thighs won't!


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> Girl yes!!!! I was about to same the same thing.*  Bowlegged does not equal thigh gap. * I am bowlegged.  Boys used to tease me and call me wishbone when I was a teenager.  My legs "bow" but they come back together.  My thighs definitely touch... I am a size 6/8.  Even when I was a size 0 my thighs touched.  That super thigh gap Bey has going on is something else entirely lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao!!!! She certainly is.  Good for her finding love again.  Those are great pics.






exactly the point i just made!!


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> They look great... Good looking couple. Tina's face has settled a little.
> *
> I have one remaining question! Did Tina design that dress herself*? :ninja:



No, it's by Romona Keveza.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Lounorada said:


> Few more pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People




[emoji7][emoji7]



jclaybo said:


> Tina serves Bish face like none other. I'm prepping my face now so I can serve it like her when I'm that age



Yass hunny, I need to think of her when I'm trying to serve! Lol



michie said:


> That face is giving me "wire hanger realness".



[emoji23]


----------



## BagOuttaHell

These bishes looks amazing.


----------



## Sassys

How Blue Ivy Carter Adorably Inspired Grandma Tina Knowles Get Married

Just call her cupid! 

Blue Ivy Carter may just be the cutest matchmaker alive. Beyoncé and Jay Z's 3-year-old daughter is the reason Tina Knowles began to talk about tying the knot with Richard Lawson, the new bride tells PEOPLE. 

"[In September] we went on a boat with Beyoncé and Jay Z for her birthday, and when we came out one night dressed to go to dinner, Blue said, 'Oh, ya'll look beautiful. When are ya'll getting married?'" Tina, 61, tells PEOPLE.  

"Richard said, 'Oh, Blue, soon. Do you approve?' And she said yes," the newlywed adds. "That's the first time we talked seriously about getting married." 

 Seven months later, Knowles and actor Lawson, 68, said "I do" aboard a yacht in Newport Beach, California, with Blue Ivy serving as the flower girl. 

The couple has known each other for 33 years but only just rekindled their connection a year and a half ago, after finalizing her divorce from ex Matthew Knowles in 2011. 

*Tina, who is taking her new husband's name*,* says she knew four months into dating &#8211; when she had surgery and Lawson flew out and helped nurse her back to health &#8211; that he was the one. *

"I wasn't very comfortable with it because I was like, 'This is not the way to start a relationship off. It's not very romantic,' " remembers Tina. "But he just proved to me that he was there, that he was really in my corner, and he took such good care of me, and he was so patient. 

"That's when I knew: This is something special." 

people.com


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> How Blue Ivy Carter Adorably Inspired Grandma Tina Knowles Get Married
> 
> Just call her cupid!
> 
> Blue Ivy Carter may just be the cutest matchmaker alive. Beyoncé and Jay Z's 3-year-old daughter is the reason Tina Knowles began to talk about tying the knot with Richard Lawson, the new bride tells PEOPLE.
> 
> "[In September] we went on a boat with Beyoncé and Jay Z for her birthday, and when we came out one night dressed to go to dinner,* Blue said, 'Oh, ya'll look beautiful. When are ya'll getting married?'" Tina, 61, tells PEOPLE.
> *
> "Richard said, 'Oh, Blue, soon. Do you approve?' And she said yes," the newlywed adds. "That's the first time we talked seriously about getting married."
> 
> Seven months later, Knowles and actor Lawson, 68, said "I do" aboard a yacht in Newport Beach, California, with Blue Ivy serving as the flower girl.
> 
> The couple has known each other for 33 years but only just rekindled their connection a year and a half ago, after finalizing her divorce from ex Matthew Knowles in 2011.
> 
> *Tina, who is taking her new husband's name*,* says she knew four months into dating  when she had surgery and Lawson flew out and helped nurse her back to health  that he was the one. *
> 
> "I wasn't very comfortable with it because I was like, 'This is not the way to start a relationship off. It's not very romantic,' " remembers Tina. "But he just proved to me that he was there, that he was really in my corner, and he took such good care of me, and he was so patient.
> 
> "That's when I knew: This is something special."
> 
> people.com








i read that fiction this morning!!  blue said that??? really???


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i read that fiction this morning!!  blue said that??? really???


 
LOL, that is what I said. I mean she does speak well for her age, but come on... How many weddings is Blue trolling, that she knows what married is


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> LOL, that is what I said. I mean she does speak well for her age, but come on... How many weddings is Blue trolling, that she knows what married is





exactly!!!   it is as bad as Kim trying to make people believe that North is sooooo into fashion and makeup she is picking her own clothes and what color lipsticks kim should wear!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Maybe from cartoons.

I dunno.


----------



## bunnyr

Ladybug09 said:


> Nahhh, My granddaddy was bow legged, that aint no bow leggedness....Also, you don't just suddenly become bowlegged...you either are or you arent!
> 
> 
> I don't know??
> 
> 
> what!? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics of all of them!




Bow legs to my understanding is the lower part of legs goes outwards thus when you stand both legs close together there's a huge circle round gap formed by the two legs. Not desirable look


----------



## Ladybug09

jclaybo said:


> Tina serves Bish face like none other. I'm prepping my face now so I can serve it like her when I'm that age






berrydiva said:


> Miss Tina looks lovely. I love seeing people find their second chance.


 Mee too!



michie said:


> That face is giving me "wire hanger realness".


You are so wrong! LOL



Sassys said:


> How Blue Ivy Carter Adorably Inspired Grandma Tina Knowles Get Married
> 
> Just call her cupid!
> 
> Blue Ivy Carter may just be the cutest matchmaker alive. Beyoncé and Jay Z's 3-year-old daughter is the reason Tina Knowles began to talk about tying the knot with Richard Lawson, the new bride tells PEOPLE.
> 
> "[In September] we went on a boat with Beyoncé and Jay Z for her birthday, and when we came out one night dressed to go to dinner, Blue said, 'Oh, ya'll look beautiful. When are ya'll getting married?'" Tina, 61, tells PEOPLE.
> 
> "Richard said, 'Oh, Blue, soon. Do you approve?' And she said yes," the newlywed adds. "That's the first time we talked seriously about getting married."
> 
> Seven months later, Knowles and actor Lawson, 68, said "I do" aboard a yacht in Newport Beach, California, with Blue Ivy serving as the flower girl.
> 
> The couple has known each other for 33 years but only just rekindled their connection a year and a half ago, after finalizing her divorce from ex Matthew Knowles in 2011.
> 
> *Tina, who is taking her new husband's name*,* says she knew four months into dating  when she had surgery and Lawson flew out and helped nurse her back to health  that he was the one. *
> 
> "I wasn't very comfortable with it because I was like, 'This is not the way to start a relationship off. It's not very romantic,' " remembers Tina. "But he just proved to me that he was there, that he was really in my corner, and he took such good care of me, and he was so patient.
> 
> "That's when I knew: This is something special."
> 
> people.com


I don't believe NONE of this! 



bag-princess said:


> i read that *fiction *this morning!!  blue said that??? really???


Exactly.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> That face is giving me "wire hanger realness".


----------



## twinkle.tink

I am probably gullible...ok, I AM gullible...but, I do think Blue could have said that. She was telling Rhi what she thought of her dress very articulately. She seems quite precocious; I have seen so many precocious little girls, that this rings true to me...and her aunt did just get married.


----------



## wildblood

Now why is ageless Bianca all the way in the back of that photo?


----------



## .pursefiend.

wildblood said:


> Now why is ageless Bianca all the way in the back of that photo?



right! she certainly shouldn't have


----------



## GoldengirlNY

I know it was Tina's day, but little miss Blue Ivy is shining.[emoji7]


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love it...  everybody looks beautiful


----------



## dangerouscurves

twinkle.tink said:


> I am probably gullible...ok, I AM gullible...but, I do think Blue could have said that. She was telling Rhi what she thought of her dress very articulately. She seems quite precocious; I have seen so many precocious little girls, that this rings true to me...and her aunt did just get married.




Same here. I believe she might have actually said that as well. I know some children who just say whatever that comes to their minds.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

There is def truth in the phrase "Kids say the darnedest things" I wouldn't be surprised if she actually said it. Kids say all kinds of things. 

Blue could legit pass for a 2nd or 3rd grader, she's so tall. She's starting to look a lot more like her mama. I see mostly Bey with a splash of Jay.


----------



## knasarae

This was posted on servedfresh Instsgram. Not sure where they got the pic, but it's adorable.


----------



## dangerouscurves

knasarae said:


> This was posted on servedfresh Instsgram. Not sure where they got the pic, but it's adorable.
> 
> View attachment 2973538




Is that Solange's son?


----------



## knasarae

dangerouscurves said:


> Is that Solange's son?



Yes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

knasarae said:


> Yes.




He's really grownup now.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> This was posted on servedfresh Instsgram. Not sure where they got the pic, but it's adorable.
> 
> View attachment 2973538


Too cute!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't believe how big she is getting. She is adorable.


----------



## charmesh

She's starting to look like her mother


----------



## dangerouscurves

charmesh said:


> She's starting to look like her mother




Thank gawd.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> This was posted on servedfresh Instsgram. Not sure where they got the pic, but it's adorable.
> 
> View attachment 2973538



Too cute! They're both adorb!


----------



## DivineMissM

wildblood said:


> Now why is ageless Bianca all the way in the back of that photo?



And you know who is right up front and center.  



knasarae said:


> This was posted on servedfresh Instsgram. Not sure where they got the pic, but it's adorable.
> 
> View attachment 2973538



Oh my. They're so cute!


----------



## Ladybug09

DivineMissM said:


> And you know who is right up front and center.



Looking a hot mess too! Everyone else looks good though! She tries way too hard.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Looking a hot mess too! Everyone else looks good though! She tries way too hard.




You can't expect anything different from her!


----------



## joegd

Lounorada said:


> It's stupid crazy prices, I don't care what designer label is on the clothes!


Hedi Slimane is so delusionnal


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lovely! Nice she found love again.


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> They look great... Good looking couple. Tina's face has settled a little.
> *
> I have one remaining question! Did Tina design that dress herself?* :ninja:




No. That's why it's cute.


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> i read that fiction this morning!!  blue said that??? really???





Sassys said:


> LOL, that is what I said. I mean she does speak well for her age, but come on... How many weddings is Blue trolling, that she knows what married is





twinkle.tink said:


> I am probably gullible...ok, I AM gullible...but, I do think Blue could have said that. She was telling Rhi what she thought of her dress very articulately. She seems quite precocious; I have seen so many precocious little girls, that this rings true to me...and her aunt did just get married.





dangerouscurves said:


> Same here. I believe she might have actually said that as well. I know some children who just say whatever that comes to their minds.





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> There is def truth in the phrase "Kids say the darnedest things" I wouldn't be surprised if she actually said it. Kids say all kinds of things.
> 
> Blue could legit pass for a 2nd or 3rd grader, she's so tall. She's starting to look a lot more like her mama. I see mostly Bey with a splash of Jay.




I can see her saying that.  Maybe not as articulate as the way Tina is saying it.  She might have asked after seeing her aunt get married so weddings and stuff are on her mind. My little sisters would say really deep things at 2 or 3 and we would all be like "whaaaaat?!"  And maybe Richard didn't say 'would you approve' specifically but maybe he said 'would you be happy/would you like if we got married?" and Blue said "yes."

Now is Blue calling him granddad and Daddy Knowles grandad too?


----------



## shoegal

I see her saying it. My daughter was quite precocious at that age and had an expansive vocabulary. I only have my twins and they were around adults a lot. We also never talked baby talk etc. Once my uncle was talking to my daughter and somehow during the conversation she used he word oviparous - at 3, he left the room saying he felt too dumb to talk to her[emoji23]


----------



## AEGIS

shoegal said:


> I see her saying it. My daughter was quite precocious at that age and had an expansive vocabulary. I only have my twins and they were around adults a lot. We also never talked baby talk etc. Once my uncle was talking to my daughter and somehow during the conversation she used he word oviparous - at 3, he left the room saying he felt too dumb to talk to her[emoji23]



lmao!! at 3 years old my youngest sister came down the stairs upset and said 'Grandma is exasperating me!" 

.....buuut.....idk where Blue would get a good vocabulary...we have all heard Beyonce speak:rain:


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/26/jay-z-responds-to-tidal-criticism-with-series-of-tweets/

*Jay Z Responds to Tidal Criticism with Series of Tweets*

Jay Z has taken to his Twitter account to address all of the critics of his new Tidal streaming service.

The iTunes Store wasnt built in a day. It took Spotify 9 years to be successful the 45-year-old rapper wrote of the service. We are here for the long haul. Please give us a chance to grow & get better. #TidalFacts

Rich getting richer? Equity values YouTube $390 billion. Apple $760 billion. Spotify $8 billion. Tidal $60 million. #TidalFacts Jay Z added for those that think Tidal is making the rich even richer.


----------



## Lounorada

More pictures from Tina & Richards wedding.


Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

Continued...


Tumblr


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> She's starting to look like her mother



I see both Jay and Bey in her. She is adorable.


----------



## Nathalya

Beautiful pictures. Seemed like a lovely wedding


----------



## Yoshi1296

Aww they all look so beautiful and happy at the wedding!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her cousin is shorter than Solange's kid.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Uhm so where's Michelle?[emoji38]


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> I see both Jay and Bey in her. She is adorable.



Yep, she's a good mix of both of them.


----------



## berrydiva

Those pics are beautiful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoldengirlNY said:


> Uhm so where's Michelle?[emoji38]


 
Oh Lordt, you must not have seen the twitter response from Michelle to that question....  Comical!!!!


----------



## BadAzzBish

Surprised at how many pics r out? Thought Mama Tina & family were more private. Anywhoo, Bluebell is Jays mini-me and seems tense in pics with her mother.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Beautiful family!


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh Lordt, you must not have seen the twitter response from Michelle to that question....  Comical!!!!



What did she say??


----------



## Sassys

Seventy Beyonce songs in just FOUR minutes! Video of former American Idol semi-finalist singing all five albums in jaw-dropping mash-up goes viral
Todrick Hall was a finalist on ninth season of American Idol
Covers more than 70 Beyonce songs in four minutes in viral video
Set to star in new reality show on MTV called Todrick


----------



## AEGIS

Blue's hair is so long now and she's lost her perpetual vacation tan lol
Guess she is going to school now


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> Continued...




 I love how disinterested Bianca is


----------



## Stephanie***

The pics are so beautiful!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/03/beyonce-jay-z-get-glam-for-mayweather-vs-pacquiao/

Beyonce gets daring in a very low-cut, red ensemble while sitting ringside at the Floyd Mayweather vs. Manny Pacquiao Fight on Saturday evening (May 2) at MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas.

The 33-year-old singer was joined by her husband Jay Z to watch the highly anticipated match.

Also there for the fight was Nicki Minaj, Mary J Blige, Lil Wayne, Christina Milian, Sean Combs, and Cassie Ventura.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

For the first time she looks her age. Something is a bit off.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagOuttaHell said:


> For the first time she looks her age. Something is a bit off.



It's her neck. WTF is happening there?


----------



## YSoLovely

Bey must have done her own makeup :weird: Turrible. And don't get me started on the wig.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## AEGIS

why is she so orange?
that ain't of the creole gods


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks really greasy... And that thing she's wearing looks like Tina designed it. And it looks like she went into the tanning booth and forgot to take her wig off, it's all one color.


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> She looks really greasy... *And that thing she's wearing looks like Tina designed it.* And it looks like she went into the tanning booth and forgot to take her wig off, it's all one color.




a House of Do It Wrong original from the vault!  :giggles:   looks like she is wearing one of James Brown's capes.   i just don't get it......... she dresses like this every.single.day but then when the time/occasion calls for something with a little ooomph she still looks all wrong and extra!


----------



## Lounorada

Hair, make-up and orange fake tan are all a NO. 
I don't _hate_ the outfit, she's worn worse things but for a custom jumpsuit, the fit is off and the two buckle things on the front are ugly.


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm scared to see what she's going to wear to the MET Gala. Between the theme and her history of fashion fails, I almost expect her to be a hot. tacky. mess. :ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> I'm scared to see what she's going to wear to the MET Gala. Between the theme and her history of fashion fails, I almost expect her to be a hot. tacky. mess. :ninja:




I'm a little anxious to see what _everyone_ is going to wear tomorrow night, given the theme... I bet there will be more than a few attendees that turn up dressed like thotified geishas. Lawd... :ninja:


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> I'm a little anxious to see what _everyone_ is going to wear tomorrow night, given the theme... I bet there will be more than a few attendees that turn up dressed like thotified geishas. Lawd... :ninja:




:ninja:  I'm scurred.


----------



## DivineMissM

ByeKitty said:


> She looks really greasy... And that thing she's wearing looks like Tina designed it. And it looks like she went into the tanning booth and forgot to take her wig off, it's all one color.



If she's in costume for Vegas, then she's spot on.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> :ninja:  I'm scurred.


 

I'm here for it...


----------



## prettyprincess

She is aptly named Queen B! She's HOT!


----------



## leeann

Goiter?


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce is wearing a custom Harbison Trompe L'oeil Caped Jumpsuit.

via tumblr


----------



## ByeKitty

That getup is not House of Doitallwrong? I'm losing my faith in humanity!


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sasha2012 said:


> Beyonce is wearing a custom Harbison Trompe L'oeil Caped Jumpsuit.
> 
> via tumblr



Imo the outfit works (from the knees up). Hate the shoes and her hair should be a bit darker so it won't match her skin tone. Overall she looks ok. But where did your thigh gap go B?  :what:


----------



## Ladybug09

WTH does she have on! It's like a super hero costume!


----------



## YSoLovely

F-U-G-LY. 
The pink makes it even worse.


----------



## Lounorada

The jumpsuit wasn't that bad, until the pink satin showed its ugliness. I can't believe someone thought the pink satin was a good design idea... Pink satin is never a good idea   
It looks like she has satin leg warmers on and the cape is just... No. 
Jay looks good though.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> WTH does she have on! It's like a super hero costume!




:lolots:



Lounorada said:


> The jumpsuit wasn't that bad, until the pink satin showed its ugliness. *I can't believe someone thought the pink satin was a good design idea*... Pink satin is never a good idea
> It looks like she has satin leg warmers on and the cape is just... No.
> Jay looks good though.





it's Bey. so yea.
i did not even see the dreadful pink satin over the weekend when the pic was first posted - once i saw it had a cape i stopped there and did not look further!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks ridiculous.


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


----------



## bag-princess

bless her heart.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's feeling herself and no one can tell her nothin' 

The look with the Dsquared shorts is cute but I don't like her makeup or the wig. I won't even get into the jumpsuit she wore to the fight  Mess, smh. At least her body looks bomb.


----------



## charmesh

Has it already been a year since Solange gave Jay that elevator beat down?


----------



## Ladybug09

She is messing with her face....


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She skipped press


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love this!


----------



## GoGlam

ANOTHER illusion dress, so boring.  One looks like a genie, the other looks like an ice skater.


----------



## Lounorada

Givenchy Haute Couture, I love it.  Beautiful dress and her body looks amazing.


----------



## shoegal

Lounorada said:


> Givenchy Haute Couture, I love it.  Beautiful dress and her body looks amazing.




I agree. Kim will wear it in three years


----------



## charmesh

GoGlam said:


> ANOTHER illusion dress, so boring.  One looks like a genie, the other looks like an ice skater.


It is just another version of the same dress she always wears to this. I think she couldn't be the star of the red carpet in that dress so that is one of the reasons she skipped it. The other being that this is the same event where Jay Z got his butt kicked by her sister.


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce's body looks great but she looks like she's going to Carnival not the Met Gala.


----------



## GoGlam

charmesh said:


> It is just another version of the same dress she always wears to this. I think she couldn't be the star of the red carpet in that dress so that is one of the reasons she skipped it. The other being that this is the same event where Jay Z got his butt kicked by her sister.




So true


----------



## ebonyone

why even bother to wear clothes just tacky.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Beyonce attends the "China: Through The Looking Glass" Costume Institute Benefit Gala at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on May 4, 2015 in New York City.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Can Kim and Bey just get a room? This competition to overpose in a dress showing the most amount of A$$ is tiiiiiired.

This does B no favours. Her thirst is showing and she JUST DOESN'T NEED TO LOWER HERSELF!!!

rant over...lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Body looking right. 

Not sure why she is posing like this is her first red carpet event. Did she do something to her face?


----------



## michie

Is she high?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It has nothing to do with the theme but it's pretty. She's slimmed down but her body looks bomb AF.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Her hair looks very conehead-esk.

Overall, she looks good though.


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## deltalady

I'm disappointed with the look. We've seen it before. BUT her body makes me wanna hit the gym. It looks amazing.


----------



## ByeKitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Can Kim and Bey just get a room? This competition to overpose in a dress showing the most amount of A$$ is tiiiiiired.
> 
> This does B no favours. Her thirst is showing and she *JUST DOESN'T NEED TO LOWER HERSELF*!!!
> 
> rant over...lol.



Seriously what happened to her! She used to be more private and...reserved in a way. I hate the hair. The dress is not the worst at this event but it does seem like a contest of who can wear the most see-through dress.


----------



## sisu9

No comment on her dress or Kim's. [emoji23]


----------



## Freckles1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Body looking right.
> 
> Not sure why she is posing like this is her first red carpet event. Did she do something to her face?




Yes to everything you wrote BagOittaHell
NQR not quite right......


----------



## Freckles1

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 2984982




I am howling!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/04...-gala-2015-red-carpet-she-looks-unbelievable/

Beyonce looks practically naked (and also amazing) as she and her husband Jay Z arrive at the 2015 Met Gala held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 4) in New York City.

The 33-year-old superstar and her husband posed for photos together before heading inside to join the massive crowd of celebrities already at the event.

This years Costume Institute Gala Benefit  celebrating the opening of the China: Through the Looking Glass exhibition  is co-chaired by Jennifer Lawrence, Chinese actress Gong Li, Vogue editor Anna Wintour, and others.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think this dress is absolutely gorgeous and I think the high curly pony is very fun and feminine. I definitely would have worn a daintier shoe.


----------



## YSoLovely

Great body, cute shoes


----------



## Yoshi1296

Beyoncé and Rihanna slayed.


----------



## Sasha2012

Only Beyonce could steal the style spotlight from all the Met Gala attendees and walk the red carpet right before it shuts down.

The 33-year-old song siren was dripping in multicoloured crystals for the fashion's biggest night donning a body hugging sheer Givenchy dress that covered her assets in only jeweled embellishments.

The mother-of-one wowed in a long sleeve ensemble that put her curves on full display. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Met-Gala-sexiest-look-ever.html#ixzz3ZEN1o1ls


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

She looks good, even if she kind of reminds me of a genie with that pumped up ponytail.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her body is good, fab even.

But these dresses....oy.

Looks like she rolled her bits and pieces in uhu glue and Blue threw glitter on her.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body is insane but this dress is so unnecessary.


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> ANOTHER illusion dress, so boring.  One looks like a genie, the other looks like an ice skater.




YUP!






ebonyone said:


> why even bother to wear clothes just tacky.




EXACTLY!






michie said:


> Is she high?


I'm telling you, something is OFF.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> YUP!
> I'm telling you, something is OFF.


Way off. But it's hard to pinpoint.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I'm not sure about the dress, it has nothing to do with the theme and it's desperate, I feel like she shouldn't need to do the desperate naked dress at this stage in her career, but her body is seriously flawless. I don't think it's possible to get a human body to look any better than that.


----------



## Oryx816

I would have liked to see her in Kim's dress.


----------



## dangerouscurves

GoGlam said:


> ANOTHER illusion dress, so boring.  One looks like a genie, the other looks like an ice skater.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## IramImtiaz

If it was the Kardashians wearing this they would get so much flack but Bey is getting praise for it?! I'm sorry but she looks like Jay's escort. So cheap.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^Pardon? Who is praising her? I see pretty even handed comments so far


----------



## Lounorada

I LOVE the dress, but it has no relevance to the theme... she could have gone for something completely fitting to the event, but she didn't. The dress is very editorial to me or for red carpet- something for the Grammys or MTV VMA's. 
Hair is a mess and her make-up is terrible, completely washes her out. 
Her body looks _incredible_ though.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm tired of seeing her naked too.. she doesn't even follow the theme. and her fans are so annoying on social media -_-


----------



## IramImtiaz

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^Pardon? Who is praising her? I see pretty even handed comments so far




The impression I've gotten from the comments is that most people love what she's wearing. Her body does look great but she's one step away from parading around naked [emoji21]


----------



## YSoLovely

Tbh, I'm bored with her at this point.
4th year in a row she's wearing Givenchy. 3 out of 4 years I'm seeing her butt cheeks. 

YAWN.


----------



## berrydiva

IramImtiaz said:


> The impression I've gotten from the comments is that most people love what she's wearing. Her body does look great but she's one step away from parading around naked [emoji21]




Which comments? Seems like most folks, here at least, so far have a negative reaction to the look for her.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Can Kim and Bey just get a room? *This competition to overpose in a dress showing the most amount of A$$ is tiiiiiired.
> *
> This does B no favours. Her thirst is showing and she JUST DOESN'T NEED TO LOWER HERSELF!!!
> 
> rant over...lol.





yes - the thirst is very real!   even for the queen but then i knew she was no different!

she must have gotten word what Rhi was wearing and knew she had to pull out all the stops!   and as people have said - it had NOTHING to do with the theme at all.





michie said:


> Is she high?





so many people are asking this same question!!!  the blank looks - the weird smile - those poses!!!   something weird was going on!


----------



## ShoreGrl

IramImtiaz said:


> If it was the Kardashians wearing this they would get so much flack but Bey is getting praise for it?! I'm sorry but she looks like Jay's escort. So cheap.



Yup. She looks like a vegas show girl with that dress and the ridiculous hairdo.

I suspect they showed up so late so that they didn't have to share the carpet. So desperate.


----------



## bag-princess

ShoreGrl said:


> Yup. She looks like a vegas show girl with that dress and the ridiculous hairdo.
> 
> *I suspect they showed up so late so that they didn't have to share the carpet.* So desperate.






exactly!!   she knew Rhi Rhi would be who everyone was talking about - she followed the theme!  so Bey had to make a desperate play - well two.   showing up late AND looking like a vegas showgirl!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!   she knew Rhi Rhi would be who everyone was talking about - she followed the theme!  so Bey had to make a desperate play - well two.   showing up late AND looking like a vegas showgirl!




She always shows late to the met gala, doesn't she?


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> She always shows late to the met gala, doesn't she?




i have no idea.

if she does i would still agree it was because she does not want to share the red carpet.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i have no idea.
> 
> if she does i would still agree it was because she does not want to share the red carpet.




I don't know how much of it is they have her on the carpet last or she just shows late but I noticed that she's always "late" and last to appear. I always assumed it was orchestrated that way.


----------



## BPC

Just another sheer dress mess to me. 

Worst part is her butt cheeks are hanging out - trashy. 

If her, Kim and Jlo showed up at one the strip clubs here in those dresses, you wouldn't be able to tell them apart from the working girls.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> Just another sheer dress mess to me.
> 
> Worst part is her butt cheeks are hanging out - trashy.
> 
> If her, Kim and Jlo showed up at one the strip clubs here in those dresses, you wouldn't be able to tell them apart from the working girls.




Women at the strip club where you live wear gowns?! I usually see them in some sort of two piece bikini or monokini type thing.


----------



## BPC

berrydiva said:


> Women at the strip club where you live wear gowns?! I usually see them in some sort of two piece bikini or monokini type thing.



Yep, the few I've been to do. 
And oddly enough they look like the ones these ladies are wearing.

I've never seen a two piece unless they're on stage. But I'm talking about the girls that walk around..


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> Yep, the few I've been to do.
> And oddly enough they look like the ones these ladies are wearing.
> 
> I've never seen a two piece unless they're on stage. But I'm talking about the girls that walk around..




That's interesting/different. I usually see them just walking around in whatever they wore on stage. Lol.


----------



## BPC

berrydiva said:


> That's interesting/different. I usually see them just walking around in whatever they wore on stage. Lol.



If you're in NYC (and I think you are?) there's one specific club under the 59th st. bridge (queens side) where I guess they're higher class strippers? lol..
I swear.. many of them do the whole sheer "gown" thing. 



Here's a typical dress.. (can buy this off a discount stripper clothes website..lol)


----------



## .pursefiend.

I went to a strip club in Durham and one girl wore a red gown like that dancing emoji on the iphone


----------



## michie

.pursefiend. said:


> I went to a strip club in Durham and one girl wore a red gown like that dancing emoji on the iphone



Aww...what the hell? It's night time somewhere. Goodnight, pursefiend.


----------



## .pursefiend.

michie said:


> Aww...what the hell? It's night time somewhere. Goodnight, pursefiend.



 this with a garter belt. she was so cute though.. i wanted to be drake and save her from that life


----------



## BPC

.pursefiend. said:


> this with a garter belt. she was so cute though.. i wanted to be drake and save her from that life



:giggles:


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


> this with a garter belt. she was so cute though.. i wanted to be drake and save her from that life


----------



## michie




----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> If you're in NYC (and I think you are?) there's one specific club under the 59th st. bridge (queens side) where I guess they're higher class strippers? lol..
> I swear.. many of them do the whole sheer "gown" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a typical dress.. (can buy this off a discount stripper clothes website..lol)


Yes, I know the one you're talking about.....apparently I spend time at gutter strip clubs 

Is it okay that I low key think that dress is cute as a pool party coverup? :ninja:


----------



## berrydiva

.pursefiend. said:


> this with a garter belt. she was so cute though.. i wanted to be drake and save her from that life


----------



## azania

I especially don't like the hair. I hate the ponytail and I don't like how they didn't leave the roots of her hair dark. 

The dress is tacky but she is always tacky. 
I love the shoes and her body!


----------



## sdkitty

The dress is beautiful IMO and also trashy and stripper-like.  I guess she (or her advisors) are determined that she's a sex symbol but I don't see it.


----------



## YSoLovely

.pursefiend. said:


> this with a garter belt. she was so cute though.. *i wanted to be drake and save her from that life*




:lolots:


----------



## LVjudy

.pursefiend. said:


> this with a garter belt. she was so cute though.. i wanted to be drake and save her from that life



you win the internet for today


----------



## BPC

berrydiva said:


> Yes, I know the one you're talking about.....apparently I spend time at gutter strip clubs
> 
> *Is it okay that I low key think that dress is cute as a pool party coverup?* :ninja:



 want the link?


----------



## Sassys

Strippers at Gentelmen's clubs wear gowns. Regular old strip joint anything goes.


----------



## Sassys

BPC said:


> If you're in NYC (and I think you are?) there's one specific club under the 59th st. bridge (queens side) where I guess they're higher class strippers? lol..
> I swear.. many of them do the whole sheer "gown" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a typical dress.. (can buy this off a discount stripper clothes website..lol)



Let me find out you hanging at Scores.


----------



## Kansashalo

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 2984982





I saw this and died laughing too!


----------



## BPC

Sassys said:


> Let me find out you hanging at Scores.



haha.. lol.. 
Yeah, that was the place I was talking about .. Or at least I think that's what it's called?? 
BUT- I haven't been in a few years. 

Interestingly enough, I just checked and it's showing it's in the city now. When did it move? Or is there another Scores? 

Gonna ask my hubs when he gets home...

The worst of them is Hustler on the West Side Highway. It was so trashy, the girls so nasty, that we had to get management involved just to get them away from our table. They just refused to leave and kept ordering themselves drinks but of course we were getting charged. 

When I got home, I noticed stripper glitter all over my clothes- so nasty..

edited to add :oops.. it wasn't Scores it was called City Scapes. But I've been to Scores too.. I think it's one of the "better" places.. lol


----------



## widerlet

Has no one commented on Jay Z's legs? lmao! He looks like Wendy William's..big up top but with loooong chicken legs (fyi I enjoy WW) Just can't help but see that when I look at the pictures.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> I saw this and died laughing too!



Hahahaahh


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/06/beyonce-still-has-her-met-gala-ponytail-in-place/

Beyonce leaves her office wearing a casual outfit on Tuesday evening (May 5) in New York City.

The 33-year-old singer was still wearing the super high ponytail that was put in place the night before for her epic Met Gala outfit.

Beyonce walked the carpet at the annual ball in an almost nude dress with her husband Jay Z by her side. She definitely had one of the most talked about dresses of the night and she was the last one on the carpet!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That first photo!!??.......what in the hell?


----------



## uhpharm01

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That first photo!!??.......what in the hell?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

What is that outfit AGAIN! ? WHAT is that hair color!?! Why is she dark-orange? HOW is she a millionaire many times over but still dresses so horribly?!??! I CANT.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That first photo!!??.......*what in the hell*?





that is exactly what i just said!!!


note to Bey - you are starting to look oompa loompa-ish!!


----------



## deltalady

I love the red shoes. Any id?


----------



## Ladybug09

CommeUneEtoile said:


> What is that outfit AGAIN! ? WHAT is that hair color!?! Why is she dark-orange? HOW is she a millionaire many times over but still dresses so horribly?!??! I CANT.


Because she just wears Labels and not fashion and she doesn't have or know her own sense of style.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Because she just wears Labels and not fashion and she doesn't have or know her own sense of style.


----------



## sdkitty

that hair is way too light IMO


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's orange and that hair color isn't doing her any favors.


----------



## Lounorada

Vogue


----------



## bisousx

I actually really love the nude/illusion look. But this dress is so Sherri Hill, so Jovani. I also hate the ponytail.


----------



## jclaybo

Much rather see Jay's legs in some shorts than that dress, his legs are smaller than Bey's


----------



## NY_Mami

jclaybo said:


> Much rather see Jay's legs in some shorts than that dress, his legs are smaller than Bey's



Your avi described my exact reaction to her MET Gala look.... I loved every bit of it except for the shoes... Her body is PERFECT!!!...


----------



## jclaybo

NY_Mami said:


> Your avi described my exact reaction to her MET Gala look.... I loved every bit of it except for the shoes... Her body is PERFECT!!!...


Silly of me but I for some reason thought she was barefoot, I would have just gone barefoot. If I'm that naked I'm not wearing heels


----------



## NY_Mami

jclaybo said:


> Silly of me but I for some reason thought she was barefoot, I would have just gone barefoot. If I'm that naked I'm not wearing heels


----------



## Ladybug09

Yall hear on Wendy how the Serbian singer Jalena called her out for copying her look...lol

Sorry can find another site with the pics

http://bossip.com/1138462/delusiona...yonces-been-stealing-her-style-for-yeaaaaars/


----------



## scarlet555

That ponytail and lipstick makes her look WEIRD, she reminds me of Fergie... not a good thing.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i hope chicks aren't gonna be on the gram this summer with this ponytail and that dumb head cocked pose


----------



## ByeKitty

I actually think she looked awful at the MET gala, from head to toe. I hate that fake ponytail, and her dress is Vegas meets stripclub.


----------



## berrydiva

.pursefiend. said:


> i hope chicks aren't gonna be on the gram this summer with this ponytail and that dumb head cocked pose



Please the replica dresses are probably already on Ali Express for purchase...they're gonna slayonce the gram or so they think.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I like her but these photos annoy me. I just get that "I'm better than you vibe"


----------



## deltalady

I may be in the minority, but I love a good ponytail. So I was definitely here for her "I Dream Of Genie" ponytail. Out of all of the naked dresses, hers was the best. However, I'm very tired of the naked dresses and wish that she and the others would move on from them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Please the replica dresses are probably already on Ali Express for purchase...they're gonna slayonce the gram or so they think.




Slayonce!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Freckles1

.pursefiend. said:


> i hope chicks aren't gonna be on the gram this summer with this ponytail and that dumb head cocked pose




You are hilarious!! I die!!


----------



## knasarae

.pursefiend. said:


> i hope chicks aren't gonna be on the gram this summer with this ponytail and that dumb head cocked pose



*scratches high ponytail off summer looks list* 




:lolots::giggles:


----------



## IramImtiaz

Guys you need to check out Karleusastar on IG. She's popular in Europe (or so I heard) and always goes on about how Kim K copies her fashion. Well supposedly Beyoncé is copying her too and she's been calling her out on it these past few days. The Beyhive have gone next level cray cray and are attacking her IG. It's mad [emoji23][emoji24]


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> i hope chicks aren't gonna be on the gram this summer with this ponytail and that dumb head cocked pose



I saw a girl earlier today downtown with a blonde ponytail...  I wanted to scream!


----------



## Freckles1

IramImtiaz said:


> Guys you need to check out Karleusastar on IG. She's popular in Europe (or so I heard) and always goes on about how Kim K copies her fashion. Well supposedly Beyoncé is copying her too and she's been calling her out on it these past few days. The Beyhive have gone next level cray cray and are attacking her IG. It's mad [emoji23][emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 2988324
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988320
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988322




I like it!! We need an early summer brawl!! Ha


----------



## Sasha2012

She flaunted her newly slimmed down physique on the red carpet of the Met Gala by going almost nude in Givenchy.

And now just days later, while rocking the same luxury brand, Beyonce showed that even those in incredible shape may occasionally be in need of a boost.

The 33-year-old singer was spotted on a rooftop during a photoshoot in New York City for a new campaign with Givenchy on Thursday morning.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-popping-couture-Met-Gala.html#ixzz3ZV6eRrsX


----------



## Ladybug09

She must crash diet al ot.



Ladybug09 said:


> Yall hear on Wendy how the Serbian singer Jalena called her out for copying her look...lol
> 
> Sorry can find another site with the pics
> 
> http://bossip.com/1138462/delusiona...yonces-been-stealing-her-style-for-yeaaaaars/











IramImtiaz said:


> Guys you need to check out Karleusastar on IG. She's popular in Europe (or so I heard) and always goes on about how Kim K copies her fashion. Well supposedly Beyoncé is copying her too and she's been calling her out on it these past few days. The Beyhive have gone next level cray cray and are attacking her IG. It's mad [emoji23][emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 2988324
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988320
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988322



Yup. I just posted about it above...


----------



## knasarae

My friend sent me this pic earlier today lol


----------



## Sasha2012

She put on a raunchy display at Monday's Met Gala in a nude-effect gown.

And Beyonce was oozing sex appeal once again as she did an impromptu photo shoot for her Instagram page on Thursday.

The singer pulled a series of fierce poses in a skimpy denim playsuit, which was low-cut and had a cut-out section across her taut stomach

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sexy-new-photos-night-out.html#ixzz3ZW6shPzO


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm here for this.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She put on a raunchy display at Monday's Met Gala in a nude-effect gown.
> 
> 
> 
> And Beyonce was oozing sex appeal once again as she did an impromptu photo shoot for her Instagram page on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> The singer pulled a series of fierce poses in a skimpy denim playsuit, which was low-cut and had a cut-out section across her taut stomach
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sexy-new-photos-night-out.html#ixzz3ZW6shPzO




All that money can't save her style.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> She put on a raunchy display at Monday's Met Gala in a nude-effect gown.
> 
> 
> 
> And Beyonce was oozing sex appeal once again as she did an impromptu photo shoot for her Instagram page on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> The singer pulled a series of fierce poses in a skimpy denim playsuit, which was low-cut and had a cut-out section across her taut stomach
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sexy-new-photos-night-out.html#ixzz3ZW6shPzO




Oh hey I just got that bag for my mom for Mother's Day!


----------



## ByeKitty

That ugly blonde-ish haircolor takes away from her beauty.


----------



## bag-princess

does she do her own personal photo shoot every.single.time she puts on clothes!!  

it would be something if she had style/great fashion sense.  but she doesn't.  so what is the point???


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks cute here.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks cute. I really like that romper...gives me all types of Threes Company vibes.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> does she do her own personal photo shoot every.single.time she puts on clothes!!
> 
> it would be something if she had style/great fashion sense.  but she doesn't.  so what is the point???


That's all instagram is...people doing their daily personal photoshoots...smh.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> That's all instagram is...people doing their daily personal photoshoots...smh.


----------



## deltalady

Love the romper! She looks great.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> That's all instagram is...people doing their daily personal photoshoots...smh.



yup...and it makes more sense for a celeb to do it than a regular person lol


----------



## Lounorada

LOVE the striped Givenchy top  and I really like the black & red outfit, those Zanottis are cute... 


tumblr


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> LOVE the striped Givenchy top  and I really like the black & red outfit, those Zanottis are cute...
> 
> 
> tumblr




Omg I really love these outfits!


----------



## charmesh

Lounorada said:


> LOVE the striped Givenchy top  and I really like the black & red outfit, those Zanottis are cute...
> 
> 
> tumblr



I love the big record artwork.


----------



## YSoLovely

I wig is so bad wtf.


----------



## baglover1973

bag-princess said:


> does she do her own personal photo shoot every.single.time she puts on clothes!!
> 
> it would be something if she had style/great fashion sense.  but she doesn't.  so what is the point???



agreed, she needs to get over herself.


----------



## bag-princess

*Beyonce and Jay Z Buy $2.6 Million New Orleans Church: See the Gorgeous Pics!*







Beyonce and Jay Z have a new place to call their home in the Garden District of New Orleans, and it was once a place of worship.
The  power couple purchased the $2.6 million property under the name of  Sugarcane Park LLC, which shares the same mailing address as Beyonces management company. The former Presbyterian church was built in 1925 and also served as a ballet school.



The 13,292 square-foot home has three 1,000-square-foot apartments,  according to Zillow. As for the master suite, where the Carters would  presumably live, the three-story space features 22 rooms in total --  seven bedrooms and eight bathrooms.


Complete with 26- foot ceilings, 1527 Harmony St. looks like it will  make a gorgeous home for the music power couple and their little one,  Blue Ivy, 2.


The home has hardwood floors and chandeliers, and one of the seven bedrooms is a red room (and we're not talking _Fifty Shades of Grey_ here).



The place looks fit for a king and queen, and for $2.6 million, you can also get a view like this!





https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/beyonce-jay-z-buy-2-235400156.html


----------



## morgan20

Ugly home


----------



## michie

Oh, great...here we go. Please, I hope she still continues to fly under the radar. I don't wanna see her taking selfies next to streetcars now. That place looks like something she would live in, IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> LOVE the striped Givenchy top  and I really like the black & red outfit, those Zanottis are cute...
> 
> 
> tumblr



Love these outfits.


----------



## bag-princess

morgan20 said:


> Ugly home





michie said:


> Oh, great...here we go. Please, I hope she still continues to fly under the radar. I don't wanna see her taking selfies next to streetcars now. *That place looks like something she would live in, IMO*.





yes - tacky tacky tacky!!!


----------



## deltalady

From IG


----------



## BadAzzBish

deltalady said:


> From IG



Imo her mom looks better & more natural.


----------



## uhpharm01

deltalady said:


> From IG



So cute


----------



## Yoshi1296

deltalady said:


> From IG




Wow Blue looks just like baby Beyoncé! Super cute!


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow Blue looks just like baby Beyoncé! Super cute!



+1
They are so alike!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tina was/is so bad. 

Blue is the spitting image of her mother.


----------



## Ladybug09

deltalady said:


> From IG


OMG too cute!


----------



## Lounorada

Blue is just too cute! 


tumblr


----------



## leeann

How old is she?  She looks around 5


----------



## Sasha2012

leeann said:


> How old is she?  She looks around 5



She's a very tall 3 year old.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's frequently photographed for showing off her shapely figure while making bold sartorial statements.

And Beyonce Knowles, 33, took advantage of her spot in the limelight on Monday, sharing a lesson on proper etiquette as she and her husband Jay Z, 45, left their office in New York City.

The entertainer proudly wore a sleeveless black and white blouse which boasted the phrase, 'never forget to say thank you' while sporting ripped skinny jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inny-jeans-steps-Jay-Z-NYC.html#ixzz3Zu7Sj7Xc


----------



## Lounorada

What you doing with your hands back there Bey? 

Love those Proenza Schouler sandals and her body looks amazing.


----------



## DivineMissM

bag-princess said:


> *Beyonce and Jay Z Buy $2.6 Million New Orleans Church: See the Gorgeous Pics!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyonce and Jay Z have a new place to call their home in the Garden District of New Orleans, and it was once a place of worship.
> The  power couple purchased the $2.6 million property under the name of  Sugarcane Park LLC, which shares the same mailing address as Beyonces management company. The former Presbyterian church was built in 1925 and also served as a ballet school.
> 
> 
> 
> The 13,292 square-foot home has three 1,000-square-foot apartments,  according to Zillow. As for the master suite, where the Carters would  presumably live, the three-story space features 22 rooms in total --  seven bedrooms and eight bathrooms.
> 
> 
> Complete with 26- foot ceilings, 1527 Harmony St. looks like it will  make a gorgeous home for the music power couple and their little one,  Blue Ivy, 2.
> 
> 
> The home has hardwood floors and chandeliers, and one of the seven bedrooms is a red room (and we're not talking _Fifty Shades of Grey_ here).
> 
> 
> 
> The place looks fit for a king and queen, and for $2.6 million, you can also get a view like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/beyonce-jay-z-buy-2-235400156.html



The outside is pretty.  I hope they remodel the inside though, 'cause it looks cheap. 



Sasha2012 said:


> She's frequently photographed for showing off her shapely figure while making bold sartorial statements.
> 
> And Beyonce Knowles, 33, took advantage of her spot in the limelight on Monday, sharing a lesson on proper etiquette as she and her husband Jay Z, 45, left their office in New York City.
> 
> The entertainer proudly wore a sleeveless black and white blouse which boasted the phrase, 'never forget to say thank you' while sporting ripped skinny jeans.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inny-jeans-steps-Jay-Z-NYC.html#ixzz3Zu7Sj7Xc




Uhh, why is she doing her arms like that?  Is that so they look more sculpted or something?


----------



## Lounorada

I LOVE this outfit! 
Is this a new stylish Bey, where her outfits are well put together and look _good_? 












NYC, May 12th












tumblr


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I still want one of those Givenchy pyramid bags even if they're impractical.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I LOVE this outfit!
> Is this a new stylish Bey, where her outfits are well put together and look _good_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC, May 12th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr





i would not hold my breath if i were you!!   only time will tell though.


----------



## kemi

Love the Givenchy [emoji7]


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> i would not hold my breath if i were you!!   only time will tell though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She looks HOT in these last few pics.  Kudos for that moisturized hair!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Why is she taking pictures inside a storage container?


----------



## Lounorada

ABC Kitchen in NYC., May 12th.

















tumblr


----------



## Yoshi1296

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I still want one of those Givenchy pyramid bags even if they're impractical.




They are really awesome! My sister uses hers as an everyday bag for work and it is actually really comfy and quite practical!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> I LOVE this outfit!
> Is this a new stylish Bey, where her outfits are well put together and look _good_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC, May 12th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




I agree this outfit is super chic! White is definitely her color! She is stunning.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Loving Solange's suit. Gorgeous.


----------



## berrydiva

Bag*Snob said:


> Why is she taking pictures inside a storage container?




It's the building elevator


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I LOVE this outfit!
> Is this a new stylish Bey, where her outfits are well put together and look _good_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC, May 12th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




She got tired of y'all talking about her terrible styling. This outfit is fab.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


> What you doing with your hands back there Bey?
> 
> Love those Proenza Schouler sandals and her body looks amazing.



I didn't even notice that, now I can't unsee it!

Pushing the new boobies out?



Lounorada said:


> I LOVE this outfit!
> Is this a new stylish Bey, where her outfits are well put together and look _good_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC, May 12th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr



I like it! Hmmm, I have all those pieces (or close enough; a white duster, not trench). 

:shame: Lou, can I get your assistance in the Kim thread?

ETA! I am in astonishment! I think someone has got to it first. But...if you know where the white is?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://pagesix.com/2015/05/13/female-stars-support-hillary-at-nyc-fundraiser/

Beyoncé was among the female stars fêting Hillary ******* at an intimate fund-raiser thrown by music mogul L.A. Reid.

The singer, who with husband Jay Z has been a strong supporter and friend of President *****, was a guest at the reception for ******* at the Upper East Side home of Epic Records CEO Reid and his wife, Erica, on Wednesday.

Also at the $2,700-a-head event were Meghan Trainor and Sharon Osbourne.

Spies said a relaxed Hillary told a story about how she&#8217;d twice refused *****&#8217;s offer to make her Secretary of State before Bill reminded her, &#8220;You turned me down twice, too.&#8221;

Of presidents leaving the White House with gray hair, she quipped, &#8220;That&#8217;s not going to happen to me, I&#8217;ve been dying my hair blond for years.&#8221;


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> http://pagesix.com/2015/05/13/female-stars-support-hillary-at-nyc-fundraiser/
> 
> Beyoncé was among the female stars fêting Hillary ******* at an intimate fund-raiser thrown by music mogul L.A. Reid.
> 
> The singer, who with husband Jay Z has been a strong supporter and friend of President *****, was a guest at the reception for ******* at the Upper East Side home of Epic Records CEO Reid and his wife, Erica, on Wednesday.
> 
> Also at the $2,700-a-head event were Meghan Trainor and Sharon Osbourne.
> 
> Spies said a relaxed Hillary told a story about how shed twice refused *****s offer to make her Secretary of State before Bill reminded her, You turned me down twice, too.
> 
> Of presidents leaving the White House with gray hair, she quipped, Thats not going to happen to me, Ive been dying my hair blond for years.






who is that man in the last pic??


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Has anyone ever eaten at ABC Kitchen? I know this is seriously off topic.


----------



## BPC

BagOuttaHell said:


> Has anyone ever eaten at ABC Kitchen? I know this is seriously off topic.



No.. but is it part of furniture store? a multi-level one? 
Cause I've been there.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> No.. but is it part of furniture store? a multi-level one?
> 
> Cause I've been there.




Yep it's part of ABC Home. It's a Jean Georges restaurant and I've never had a miss at any of his restaurants. I've been for brunch and it's sooooo good. I don't know how dinner or lunch is but I imagine it's not a let down. Definitely worth giving a try just once.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

BPC said:


> No.. but is it part of furniture store? a multi-level one?
> Cause I've been there.



I dunno. I was just wondering because between these pics and some pics on my IG I was wondering if the food was any good.


----------



## jclaybo

BagOuttaHell said:


> Tina was/is so bad.
> 
> Blue is the spitting image of her mother.


I get my life from Tina! That woman is BAD, I know she had some surgeries but meh she has tons of style and how many people can look back in the 80's and say they looked that fab


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Has anyone ever eaten at ABC Kitchen? I know this is seriously off topic.


 
Drinks yes, food no.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The 80s pics give me life. Reminds me of Dynasty. lol.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> I LOVE this outfit!
> Is this a new stylish Bey, where her outfits are well put together and look _good_?




Lol. *NOPE.*






lipstickalley


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> http://pagesix.com/2015/05/13/female-stars-support-hillary-at-nyc-fundraiser/
> 
> Beyoncé was among the female stars fêting Hillary ******* at an intimate fund-raiser thrown by music mogul L.A. Reid.


 

Another cute outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Lol. *NOPE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lipstickalley


 
Oh dear... and she was doing so well.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her body is banging even more than usual. I wonder what her routine is.


----------



## befrank

She needs Solange's stylist STAT!!!


----------



## Freckles1

DC-Cutie said:


> She looks HOT in these last few pics.  Kudos for that moisturized hair!




I am a sucker for all white


----------



## BagOuttaHell

befrank said:


> She needs Solange's stylist STAT!!!



Will not matter because she doesn't have Solange's taste. A stylist can only do so much.


----------



## befrank

BagOuttaHell said:


> Will not matter because she doesn't have Solange's taste. A stylist can only do so much.




[emoji817]


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> Lol. *NOPE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lipstickalley



I like this look minus the bag :ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

This outfit is all kinds of wrong  She looks really uncomfortable...




NYC, May 14th


















tumblr


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Oh dear... and she was doing so well.




i told you not to hold your breath thinking the worst was over!!






Lounorada said:


> This outfit is all kinds of wrong  She looks really uncomfortable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC, May 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr





she feels as bad as she looks! like a walking rainbow - and those '80's florescent pumps are hideous!!!  her hair looks like straw!  not even a mid-grade weave!   that is straight out the bag "everything $.99" store quality!!


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> i told you not to hold your breath thinking the worst was over!!




I know 
 I kept the faith though, but she let me down.


----------



## YSoLovely

So bad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she has the most uncomfortable looking walk, always holding her hands at her hips or thigh area. Who walks like that in real life?  Like she can't just let them swing like the rest of the walking population


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> This outfit is all kinds of wrong  She looks really uncomfortable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC, May 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




Those shoes are such a no with this outfit. I like her earrings.


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> she has the most uncomfortable looking walk, always holding her hands at her hips or thigh area. Who walks like that in real life?  Like she can't just let them swing like the rest of the walking population


 

I've always thought that. It looks so unnatural the way she holds her hands on her thighs/hips when she walks.


----------



## NY_Mami

Lounorada said:


> This outfit is all kinds of wrong  She looks really uncomfortable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC, May 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr


 
That outfit is wrong, but it is weather appropriate, it is HOT as HADES up in NYC...


----------



## NY_Mami

BagOuttaHell said:


> Has anyone ever eaten at ABC Kitchen? I know this is seriously off topic.


 
Nope but I so want to, that restaurant has great reviews... Their food looks so delicious on Yelp...


----------



## NY_Mami

Lounorada said:


> ABC Kitchen in NYC., May 12th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr


 
This outfit is cute, and her legs looks amazing...


----------



## NY_Mami

Lounorada said:


> I LOVE this outfit!
> Is this a new stylish Bey, where her outfits are well put together and look _good_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC, May 12th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




Now this outfit is fly... probably the first time I will ever compliment one of her non red carpet looks... That hat though... I like the color but not the shape... is it a Maison Michel??? Because I have been seeing all of the fashionistas in his fedoras lately...


----------



## NY_Mami

Lounorada said:


> I've always thought that. It looks so unnatural the way she holds her hands on her thighs/hips when she walks.


 
This all day, with hips like hers my hands would me touching my synched waist all the time...


----------



## Lounorada

NY_Mami said:


> Now this outfit is fly... probably the first time I will ever compliment one of her non red carpet looks... That hat though... I like the color but not the shape... *is it a Maison Michel*??? Because I have been seeing all of the fashionistas in his fedoras lately...




Nope, it's by Ugo Mozie.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's been out and about quite a bit lately...

I love the colors together (very spring/summer appropriate) but the outfit is terrible and the wig is TIRED.


----------



## Barbora

I wish someone would have the courage to tell her that her wigs look bad and her style is awful.


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce Knowles on her own is enough to spark an interested crowd.

The 33-year-old singer threw a pulsating ensemble into the style mix as she took care of business in New York City on Thursday.

Beyonce was clad in hot pink leather hot pants that exposed most of her shapely legs, and a clingy orange crop top with cut outs down the sleeves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hot-pink-shorts-orange-top.html#ixzz3aBZiuxf2


----------



## .pursefiend.

no girl


----------



## berrydiva

I'm going to try walking with my hand to my side like that today. It reminds me of the woman who doesn't swing her arms on that Seinfeld episode.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> *I'm going to try walking with my hand to my side like that today*. It reminds me of the woman who doesn't swing her arms on that Seinfeld episode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I'm going to try walking with my hand to my side like that today. It reminds me of the woman who doesn't swing her arms on that Seinfeld episode.



I'm gonna try it tomorrow.  I'm wearing short and heels to get the full affect.  Shoot, I might even thrown on a old nasty blonde wig to be extra authentic


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm gonna try it tomorrow.  I'm wearing short and heels to get the full affect.  Shoot, I might even thrown on a old nasty blonde wig to be extra authentic



i BETTER not see you around tomorrow!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> i BETTER not see you around tomorrow!



HA Ha!!! Wouldn't that be a trip.  Don't side eye and mumble 'who da heck she think she is, Beyonce'


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> HA Ha!!! Wouldn't that be a trip.  Don't side eye and mumble 'who da heck she think she is, Beyonce'



i'm gonna be like .. "hey"


----------



## Lounorada

Y'all are funny


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm gonna try it tomorrow.  I'm wearing short and heels to get the full affect.  Shoot*, I might even thrown on a old nasty blonde wig to be extra authentic*


----------



## berrydiva

at the last few posts!


----------



## Sasha2012

She seems to have found a new favourite colour combination.

And who can blame Beyonce Knowles for opting to stand-out in super hot neon pink and orange for the second day running, in NYC on Friday.

The Run the World (Girls) singer, 33, lit up the city's streets in an outfit so bright she had to wear shades! 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ange-outfit-second-day-row.html#ixzz3aGh4zu8v


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What's next, a "Choose Life" shirt? 80's day-glo needs to be worn sparingly and carefully.


----------



## stylemepretty

'The 33-year-old singer threw a pulsating ensemble into the style mix'. Who the hell comes up with this crap?!


----------



## bag-princess

stylemepretty said:


> 'The 33-year-old singer threw a pulsating ensemble into the style mix'. *Who the hell comes up with this crap?*!








must be the same people that like to call the K's "stylish"!!  pulsating??? lawd!   more like "head throbbing" from the headache you get looking at those colors mixed together!


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> I'm going to try walking with my hand to my side like that today. It reminds me of the woman who doesn't swing her arms on that Seinfeld episode.





DC-Cutie said:


> I'm gonna try it tomorrow.  I'm wearing short and heels to get the full affect.  Shoot, I might even thrown on a old nasty blonde wig to be extra authentic






Bey heard you and she's upping the ante! 

It's hands *behind your back* now! :lolots:













justjared


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> i told you not to hold your breath thinking the worst was over!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she feels as bad as she looks! like a walking rainbow - and those '80's florescent pumps are hideous!!!  her hair looks like straw!  not even a mid-grade weave!   that is straight out the bag "everything $.99" store quality!!




Oh my. 
She's holding her head like ET in the at bottom pic.





Lounorada said:


> I've always thought that. It looks so unnatural the way she holds her hands on her thighs/hips when she walks.


Barbie stands like that..lol


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> She seems to have found a new favourite colour combination.
> 
> And who can blame Beyonce Knowles for opting to stand-out in super hot neon pink and orange for the second day running, in NYC on Friday.
> 
> The Run the World (Girls) singer, 33, lit up the city's streets in an outfit so bright she had to wear shades!
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ange-outfit-second-day-row.html#ixzz3aGh4zu8v


This is one of my favorite color combos. I wonder if I look this silly wearing it?


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


----------



## dangerouscurves

lounorada said:


> tumblr


----------



## twinkle.tink

I think she inspired by Rhi's scuba outfit...but that actually worked....
This.... I agree....


dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 2998219








Oh! My! Goodness!
Biting my tongue, biting my tongue, biting my tongue....

I LOVE the bag!!! I want!!!
Dang! Consumerism!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is a cute outfit.


----------



## DivineMissM

The outfit isn't terrible.  For Bey, it's actually nice.  I need to know why she's holding her *** like that though.  I mean, she's not even letting go while getting into the car.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's super slim right now.

The color combo of the last two looks are reminding me of the "Crazy in Love" video.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. Can't wait till I see a bunch of chicks dressed like this come Monday. They have the whole weekend to get this outfit together.


----------



## twinkle.tink

All I can think about when I see pink and orange is PSA.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't know what it is... I love the color combination--I wore it a few years ago and dare to say killed it! ... Although it was also miami, about 100 degrees, and in the nighttime to go clubbing.

She rarely pulls off an outfit, and tries so hard--I almost feel bad for her.  Such a pretty woman, very wealthy, and has no style.


----------



## Tivo

I can't believe Im going to say this but I love that orange skirt and pink top. Can someone ID?


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> I don't know what it is... I love the color combination-*-I wore it a few years ago and dare to say killed it! *... Although it was also miami, about 100 degrees, and in the nighttime to go clubbing.
> 
> She rarely pulls off an outfit, and tries so hard--I almost feel bad for her.  Such a pretty woman, very wealthy, and has no style.





and i am sure that she thinks the same thing!!!

just like you said - it is very rare for her to pull off any outfit.  she just has no style and all the wealth in the world will not help!!  she needs to have a Porsha in her life like Cookie has.  someone that is going to tell you the real deal!


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> I can't believe Im going to say this but I love that orange skirt and pink top. Can someone ID?




Top is Balenciaga
http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Balenciaga-V-neck-cashmere-sweater-1013279


Skirt is Nina Ricci
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/nina-ricci-jupe-pencil-skirt-item-10973411.aspx


----------



## Lounorada

In Haiti on a humanitarian mission with the UN.


Tumblr


----------



## Ladybug09

twinkle.tink said:


> All I can think about when I see pink and orange is PSA.
> 
> encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQEczLdNqifjoL8oGp-MUN-uXkxSUJCFrWAbjkm9CV9B_VVAhi-8Q


I actually love the color combo but lol!

On a humanitarian mission with a shirt all about herself...


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> and i am sure that she thinks the same thing!!!
> 
> just like you said - it is very rare for her to pull off any outfit.  she just has no style and all the wealth in the world will not help!!  she needs to have a Porsha in her life like Cookie has.  someone that is going to tell you the real deal!



Yep!! But I'm not sure she thinks she kills it.  Usually when someone finds a look or overall theme that works for them they repeat similar styles ever so often for a bit.  She jumps around so much, and her posture makes me think she's not comfortable nor so into it.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ladybug09 said:


> I actually love the color combo but lol!
> 
> On a humanitarian mission with a shirt all about herself...



I think Bey Good is her charity...


----------



## scarlet555

ladybug09 said:


> i actually love the color combo but lol!
> 
> On a humanitarian mission with a shirt all about herself...



lol!!


----------



## 1249dcnative

Barbora said:


> I wish someone would have the courage to tell her that her wigs look bad and her style is awful.


If I had her number I would call her and let her know. That mess is a disgrace.


----------



## bag-princess

1249dcnative said:


> I*f I had her number I would call her and let her know. *That mess is a disgrace.





:lolots::lolots:   that is what my mother and  i say all the time when we are watching our soaps/tv shows!  if we had the person's number we would call them ASAP and put a stop to whatever hot mess is going on!


----------



## *spoiled*

Ladybug09 said:


> I actually love the color combo but lol!
> 
> On a humanitarian mission with a shirt all about herself...


that's the name of her charity


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


> I think Bey Good is her charity...



Thanks ladies







*spoiled* said:


> that's the name of her charity


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce looked like one satisfied customer as she left Terminal 5 on Sunday night.

The 33-year-old had just seen her husband Jay Z perform his second private show for Tidal subscribers in New York.

The night before, the rapper had launched into a blistering counter attack of those who dared to speak against the couple's embattled new streaming service. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cs-Tidal-streaming-service.html#ixzz3aXeKoum1


----------



## bag-princess

that bulls jersey outfit - tragic!!!


----------



## Tivo

She seems like an airhead.


----------



## berrydiva

What is she wearing?!


----------



## labelwhore04

Jay is almost 50 and he dresses like a 15 yr old punk


----------



## lp640

W.T.F.??!

These two are proof that money doesn't buy taste.

What is he....what is she....?  

I give up.


----------



## Gaby87

I like her shoes... That's all I have.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/19/beyonce-shakes-everything-in-mesmerizing-new-video/

Beyonce busts a move in this mesmerizing new video that features the singer shaking every part of her body to D.R.A.M.s song Cha Cha.

This song makes me happy! the 33-year-old entertainer captioned the video on her Instagram account.

Beyonce of course also shared some fashion shots to show off her chic look, which included a Lone Star Beer shirt.

Make sure to watch Beyonce and Nicki Minajs just released video for their song Feeling Myself if you havent seen it yet!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I give up. But I do like her skirt.


----------



## purseproblm

I don't get the bulls jersey thing.. Money and taste.. she certainly has one.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/19/beyonce-shakes-everything-in-mesmerizing-new-video/
> 
> 
> 
> Beyonce busts a move in this mesmerizing new video that features the singer shaking every part of her body to D.R.A.M.s song Cha Cha.
> 
> 
> 
> This song makes me happy! the 33-year-old entertainer captioned the video on her Instagram account.
> 
> 
> 
> Beyonce of course also shared some fashion shots to show off her chic look, which included a Lone Star Beer shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to watch Beyonce and Nicki Minajs just released video for their song Feeling Myself if you havent seen it yet!




I LOVE this outfit! It's colorful, cute and quirky! And that skirt looks like a lot of fun to wear.


----------



## bergafer3

It's odd to me, they seem to love the pap attention. They use to avoid them all the time. Bey is coming acrossed as desperate. Makes me sad


----------



## Prima Ballerina

labelwhore04 said:


> Jay is almost 50 and he dresses like a 15 yr old punk


Seriously, when will he stop, or does he still plan to dress like this when he is 60 and 70? I know he's a mega rich rap mogul who doesn't have to follow society's standards the way us mere mortals do, but this is getting ridiculous now.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Ah Beyonce once again doing her silly poses in ridiculously mismatched outfits thinking she is cool, edgy, and fashion forward, when in reality, she is the ultimate proof that money doesn't buy taste. And you just know there isn't a single person in her entire circle who could ever tell how stupid she looks so she will probably spend the rest of her life believing she is a fashion goddess.


----------



## BadAzzBish

prima ballerina said:


> ah beyonce once again doing her silly poses in ridiculously mismatched outfits thinking she is cool, edgy, and fashion forward, when in reality, she is the ultimate proof that money doesn't buy taste. And you just know there isn't a single person in her entire circle who could ever tell how stupid she looks so she will probably spend the rest of her life believing she is a fashion goddess.



+1


----------



## charmesh

And the Instagram THOTery has begun


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/19/beyonce-shakes-everything-in-mesmerizing-new-video/
> 
> 
> 
> Beyonce busts a move in this mesmerizing new video that features the singer shaking every part of her body to D.R.A.M.s song Cha Cha.
> 
> 
> 
> This song makes me happy! the 33-year-old entertainer captioned the video on her Instagram account.
> 
> 
> 
> Beyonce of course also shared some fashion shots to show off her chic look, which included a Lone Star Beer shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to watch Beyonce and Nicki Minajs just released video for their song Feeling Myself if you havent seen it yet!




She's still trying?!?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

charmesh said:


> And the Instagram THOTery has begun




The caption!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> And the Instagram THOTery has begun




Oh why?! Lol


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> And the Instagram THOTery has begun



Oh, dear god...






Make it stop!


----------



## bag-princess

Prima Ballerina said:


> Seriously, when will he stop, *or does he still plan to dress like this when he is 60 and 70?* I know he's a mega rich rap mogul who doesn't have to follow society's standards the way us mere mortals do, but this is getting ridiculous now.




i have seen men this age dressed like their young sons - hat on backwards,high tops,baskeball jersey and big saggy pants hanging!!!   lawd it ain't pretty!!  



Prima Ballerina said:


> Ah Beyonce once again doing her silly poses in ridiculously mismatched outfits thinking she is cool, edgy, and fashion forward, when in reality, she is the ultimate proof that money doesn't buy taste. *And you just know there isn't a single person in her entire circle who could ever tell how stupid she looks *so she will probably spend the rest of her life believing she is a fashion goddess.




of course not.   like i said the other day - they would be looking for employment elsewhere!  nobody is about to tell the queen she ain't all she thinks she is!   we know jay won't - he isn't much better himself most of the time.





dangerouscurves said:


> She's still trying?!?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]





bless her heart - yes.  she keeps on keeping on!


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/19/beyonce-shakes-everything-in-mesmerizing-new-video/
> 
> Beyonce busts a move in this mesmerizing new video that features the singer shaking every part of her body to D.R.A.M.s song Cha Cha.
> 
> This song makes me happy! the 33-year-old entertainer captioned the video on her Instagram account.
> 
> Beyonce of course also shared some fashion shots to show off her chic look, which included a Lone Star Beer shirt.
> 
> Make sure to watch Beyonce and Nicki Minajs just released video for their song Feeling Myself if you havent seen it yet!



Tragic.




purseproblm said:


> I don't get the bulls jersey thing.. Money and taste.. she certainly has one.



Jay called himself the Michael Jordan of rap in a new freestyle and Bey went along with the theme. 




charmesh said:


> And the Instagram THOTery has begun




I refuse.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ed-me-artist-marina-abramovic-claims-20150519

*Jay Z 'Completely Used Me,' Artist Marina Abramovic Claims*

Performance artist Marina Abramovi&#263;, whose 2010 installation The Artist Is Present inspired Jay Z's 2013 music video Picasso Baby: A Performance Art Film, revealed that she is now angry with the way the collaboration turned out. "I am very pissed by this, since he adapted my work only under one condition: that he would help my institute," she recently told Spike magazine. "Which he didn't."

She went on to say that she and the rapper had a meeting where she gave him permission to use her work only if he helped her draw attention to her work. "Then he just completely used me," she said. "And that wasnt fair."

As Fact magazine noted in 2013, the rapper had met with the artist and agreed to an unspecified donation to the Marina Abramovi&#263; Institute. A rep for Abramovi&#263; said at the time that Jay Z "intends to offer the institute some other form of ongoing support" in a "long-durational collaboration." A Roc Nation spokesperson at the time confirmed that the rapper would make a donation, but declined to offer any details. It's unclear whether Jay Z actually donated any funds or other support.

Abramovi&#263; also told Spike that the situation with Jay Z was different from her relationship with Lady Gaga, who appeared naked in one of Abramovi&#263;'s films. "Just by having 45 million followers, she brought all these young kids into my public," the Serbian artist said.

Calling the situation a "one-way transaction," Abramovi&#263; said she would never license her work like that again. "I was really naïve in this kind of world," she said. "It was really new to me, and I had no idea that this would happen. It's so cruel, it's incredible. I will stay away from it for sure."

A representative for Jay Z was not immediately available for comment.

As originally presented, The Artist Is Present found Abramovi&#263; sitting still at a table in the atrium of New York's Museum of Modern Art for 736 hours, as people sat in the chair across from her. Jay Z's version lasted six hours, in which he repeatedly rapped the song in New York City's Pace Gallery in June 2013 for the Mark Romanekdirected Picasso Baby clip. Judd Apatow, Michael K. Williams and Alan Cumming all visited Jay Z for the video. At one point, Abramovi&#263; and Jay Z pressed their foreheads together in the video, which premiered on HBO that August.

"The truth is, as far as hip-hop and arts, we were like cousins," Jay Z told Bill Maher in August 2013. "If you think about those days when Fab Five Freddy was with Madonna and Basquiat and everything. We all went to those clubs; that's when hip-hop was more underground. The arts and hip-hop really partied together. But when art started becoming part of the gallery, it was this separation. But we pretty much came up together."


----------



## ByeKitty

I just can't with Beyonce and her failed fashion blogger-esque IG photos, "serving it" in mismatched outfits. FFS, you are BEYONCE! There is no need for her to try this hard to be "fashion forward".


----------



## berrydiva

I'm confused by that article. She's sounds like she's whining because he didn't bring the attention to her work she thought he would, am I reading it wrong? I don't get what she's wanting exactly.

Jay is Mr Self-Serve though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> i have seen men this age dressed like their young sons - hat on backwards,high tops,baskeball jersey and big saggy pants hanging!!!   lawd it ain't pretty!!


 
and there is always that one uncle or cousin that is 65 dressing like his 17 yr old grandson!  They try to stay cool, until they can't stay cool no 'mo


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> I'm confused by that article. She's sounds like she's whining because he didn't bring the attention to her work she thought he would, am I reading it wrong? I don't get what she's wanting exactly.
> 
> Jay is Mr Self-Serve though.




He promised money and didn't deliver.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> He promised money and didn't deliver.



Ok. Thought the article said it's unclear if he did donate plus she didn't seem to make mention of money in her comments, she seems to be complaining about not receiving the draw of attention she expected from the collaboration. That's why I'm confused...looks like she's complaining about less than expected attention.


----------



## *spoiled*

charmesh said:


> And the Instagram THOTery has begun



lmaooooo


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The "Feeling Myself" video was cute.

I won't even start on the latest look  At least she changed that wig.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Ok. Thought the article said it's unclear if he did donate plus she didn't seem to make mention of money in her comments, she seems to be complaining about not receiving the draw of attention she expected from the collaboration. That's why I'm confused...looks like she's complaining about less than expected attention.



It didn't seem like she was complaining about money.....very strange

I kinda like her last outfit

*runs and hides*


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Ok. Thought the article said it's unclear if he did donate plus she didn't seem to make mention of money in her comments, she seems to be complaining about not receiving the draw of attention she expected from the collaboration. That's why I'm confused...looks like she's complaining about less than expected attention.



Contemporary performance artist Marina Abramovic spoke up on the pop artists who she recently collaborated with, one of them being the rapper Jay-Z.
Marina is regretting ever working with him because *Jay-Z used her for his own personal gain and **never  gave her the funds he promised to help her start an educational  institue focused on performance art. In the end, no financial aid of any  kind was received by the Abramovic Institute.

"I am very p*ssed by this, since he adapted my work only under one condition: that he would help my institute. Which he didnt." *Marina said in an interview*
"The day before, he came to my office and I gave him an entire power  point presentation and said: okay, you can help me, because I really  need help to build this thing. Then he just completely used me. And that wasnt fair." *she continues* "And in the end it was only a one-way transaction. I will never do it again,  that I can say. Never. I was really naive in this kind of world. It was  really new to me, and I had no idea that this would happen. Its so cruel, its incredible. I will stay away from it for sure." 
http://www.spikeartmagazine.com/en/a...er-do-it-again*


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Contemporary performance artist Marina Abramovic spoke up on the pop artists who she recently collaborated with, one of them being the rapper Jay-Z.
> Marina is regretting ever working with him because *Jay-Z used her for his own personal gain and **never  gave her the funds he promised to help her start an educational  institue focused on performance art. In the end, no financial aid of any  kind was received by the Abramovic Institute.
> 
> "I am very p*ssed by this, since he adapted my work only under one condition: that he would help my institute. Which he didnt." *Marina said in an interview*
> "The day before, he came to my office and I gave him an entire power  point presentation and said: okay, you can help me, because I really  need help to build this thing. Then he just completely used me. And that wasnt fair." *she continues* "And in the end it was only a one-way transaction. I will never do it again,  that I can say. Never. I was really naive in this kind of world. It was  really new to me, and I had no idea that this would happen. Its so cruel, its incredible. I will stay away from it for sure."
> http://www.spikeartmagazine.com/en/a...er-do-it-again*


Thanks. This article is clearer. However, she should let a bad experience with Jay stop her from working with other artists or she needs to get more business minded and get signed contracts. Because her condition was that he would help her institute...that could mean anything...she really only has herself to blame.


----------



## .pursefiend.

charmesh said:


> And the Instagram THOTery has begun



i'm surprised it took this long lol


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> and there is always that one uncle or cousin that is 65 dressing like his 17 yr old grandson!  They try to stay cool, until they can't stay cool no 'mo





i always wonder how the sons/grandson/nephews feel about it when i see then trying to act and look young and cool.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

DC-Cutie said:


> and there is always that one uncle or cousin that is 65 dressing like his 17 yr old grandson!  They try to stay cool, until they can't stay cool no 'mo



At least it's good for a laugh.


----------



## bag-princess

Vanilla Bean said:


> At least it's good for a laugh.




no - it is way to sad to laugh about!! :giggles:


----------



## twinkle.tink

Prima Ballerina said:


> Seriously, when will he stop, or does he still plan to dress like this when he is 60 and 70? I know he's a mega rich rap mogul who doesn't have to follow society's standards the way us mere mortals do, but this is getting ridiculous now.





bag-princess said:


> i have seen men this age dressed like their young sons - hat on backwards,high tops,baskeball jersey and big saggy pants hanging!!!   lawd it ain't pretty!!






bag-princess said:


> i always wonder how the sons/grandson/nephews feel about it when i see then trying to act and look young and cool.





Vanilla Bean said:


> At least it's good for a laugh.





bag-princess said:


> no - it is way to sad to laugh about!! :giggles:



Bwahaha! 

See! No wonder I am worried about dressing too young. He is younger than I!



berrydiva said:


> Thanks. This article is clearer. However, she should let a bad experience with Jay stop her from working with other artists or* she needs to get more business minded and get signed contracts*. Because her condition was that he would help her institute...that could mean anything...she really only has herself to blame.



Agreed, chalk it up to learning experience; we have all been there.


----------



## beantownSugar

*Jay-Z Donated, artist's institute didn't inform her*



> The Marina Abramovi&#263; Institute has issued an apology to both Jay Z and Abramovi&#263;. According to a release (via The New York Times), the Institute never informed Abramovi&#263; of the rapper's donation. "Marina Abramovi&#263; was not informed of Shawn 'Jay Z' Carter's donation from two years ago when she recently did an interview with Spike magazine in Brazil," the statement read. "We are sincerely sorry to both Marina Abramovi&#263; and Shawn 'Jay Z' Carter for this, and since then we have taken to appropriate actions to reconcile this matter."



http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ed-me-artist-marina-abramovic-claims-20150519


----------



## YSoLovely

*Beyoncé flashes cleavage in yellow bra beneath matching suit *












http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3090091/Beyonc-flashes-cleavage-yellow-bra-beneath-matching-suit-following-criticism-ostentatious-Feeling-video.html


The fit is all kinds of wrong, but I don't hate the_ idea_ of this look :ninja: (Minus the bra and striped pumps)


----------



## bag-princess

beantownSugar said:


> *Jay-Z Donated, artist's institute didn't inform her*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ed-me-artist-marina-abramovic-claims-20150519





uh oh!   sounds like someone was told they better fix this - or else!!  






YSoLovely said:


> *Beyoncé flashes cleavage in yellow bra beneath matching suit *
> 
> View attachment 3002593
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002594
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002595
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002596
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3090091/Beyonc-flashes-cleavage-yellow-bra-beneath-matching-suit-following-criticism-ostentatious-Feeling-video.html
> 
> 
> The fit is all kinds of wrong, but I don't hate the_ idea_ of this look :ninja: (Minus the bra and striped pumps)





one - she ain't got no cleavage!

two - why wear something revealing like that and then be grabbing at your jacket trying to close it and cover it!


----------



## Lounorada

That yellow suit would look great on Solange.

On Bey, it's not so great. The exposed bra looks tacky, a bodysuit would have been a better choice to wear underneath.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her hair is dryer than a haystack. I think the suit is great in theory but it's also the wrong yellow for Beyonce.


----------



## berrydiva

beantownSugar said:


> *Jay-Z Donated, artist's institute didn't inform her*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ed-me-artist-marina-abramovic-claims-20150519


Ruuh-oh...someone received a phone call.


----------



## BPC

Wow- she took a nice suit, and made it look cheap. 

To be honest, I just don't know what would work on her. I mean she's gorgeous, and yet.. so so tacky..


----------



## deltalady

I like it.


----------



## Freckles1

Prima Ballerina said:


> Seriously, when will he stop, or does he still plan to dress like this when he is 60 and 70? I know he's a mega rich rap mogul who doesn't have to follow society's standards the way us mere mortals do, but this is getting ridiculous now.




Yep. He's 46 or 47 right? It's gotta stop. Maybe Blue can tell him?


----------



## Freckles1

bag-princess said:


> uh oh!   sounds like someone was told they better fix this - or else!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one - she ain't got no cleavage!
> 
> two - why wear something revealing like that and then be grabbing at your jacket trying to close it and cover it!




Good grief it's too big for her to begin with!! What the heck? Baggy with a bra? I don't think so....


----------



## berrydiva

Freckles1 said:


> Yep. He's 46 or 47 right? It's gotta stop. Maybe Blue can tell him?




No one tells Mick Jagger, Lenny Kravitz, Slash, Ozzy, or other rockers to stop dressing like a rocker. I could say the same about country music stars as well. Why should Jay stop dressing like a hip-hopper? They dress to their genre as long as they're still relevant and making music/touring.


----------



## Freckles1

berrydiva said:


> No one tells Mick Jagger, Lenny Kravitz, Slash, Ozzy, or other rockers to stop dressing like a rocker. I could say the same about country music stars as well. Why should Jay stop dressing like a hip-hopper? They dress to their genre as long as they're still relevant and making music/touring.




Well you're right berrydiva. You are absolutely right. I would say that mick, slash an dizzy need to stop it... But Lenny... Oh no baby. Don't stop!!! Hehe [emoji12]


----------



## twinkle.tink

I think all the oldies should just as they want, including Madonna.


----------



## New-New

That and you'll never convince a  New York dude to give up his timbs. Like facts, B.


----------



## .pursefiend.

new-new said:


> that and you'll never convince a  new york dude to give up his timbs. Like facts, b.



ever!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like it, minus the bra.


----------



## BPC

New-New said:


> That and you'll never convince a  New York dude to give up his timbs. Like facts, B.



This made me laugh.. but yeah, very true.


----------



## Ms.parker123

That outfit had so much potential, but unfortunately it just was executed right. (The fit, the bra,)


----------



## berrydiva

New-New said:


> That and you'll never convince a  New York dude to give up his timbs. Like facts, B.


Word!


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> Jay is almost 50 and he dresses like a 15 yr old punk


I think so too. 

Lenny Kravitz can dress like a rocker because he's cool and sexy and his clothes reflect it.  A kid cannot wear what Lenny Kravitz wears.  A kid _can_ wear what Jay  wears. In fact, Jay looks like a kid when he wears that stuff and it's not sexy either.  How can kids clothes be sexy on a man?


----------



## bag-princess

Freckles1 said:


> Well you're right berrydiva. You are absolutely right. I would say that mick, slash an dizzy need to stop it... *But Lenny... Oh no baby. Don't stop!!*! Hehe [emoji12]




no!!!   not ever!!


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> I think so too.
> 
> 
> 
> Lenny Kravitz can dress like a rocker because he's cool and sexy and his clothes reflect it.  A kid cannot wear what Lenny Kravitz wears.  A kid _can_ wear what Jay  wears. In fact, Jay looks like a kid when he wears that stuff and it's not sexy either.  How can kids clothes be sexy on a man?




Jay has on jeans, a hooded sweatshirt and boots....he looks like an average guy. His outfit is nondescript, his pants aren't sagging or overly baggy or skinny jeans (like the young hip hoppers wear) and there's no overt display of labels. How is he wearing kids' clothes? What about his outfit screams punk? It's not as if he never puts on a suit or tux or dress appropriately for the occasion he's attending. He's wearing a casual outfit on a casual day. Didn't know wearing a hooded sweatshirt means you wearing kids clothing or that you're a punk.


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> Jay has on jeans, a hooded sweatshirt and boots....he looks like an average guy. His outfit is nondescript, his pants aren't sagging or overly baggy or skinny jeans (like the young hip hoppers wear) and there's no overt display of labels. How is he wearing kids' clothes? What about his outfit screams punk? It's not as if he never puts on a suit or tux or dress appropriately for the occasion he's attending. He's wearing a casual outfit on a casual day. Didn't know wearing a hooded sweatshirt means you wearing kids clothing or that you're a punk.



Agree. I don't see anything out of the ordinary about Jay's outfits. I mean, what is a 50 year old man supposed to wear on his off time?


----------



## beantownSugar

bisousx said:


> Agree. I don't see anything out of the ordinary about Jay's outfits. I mean, what is a 50 year old man supposed to wear on his off time?



I second this.

My dad dresses similar and he's 50 - nothing juvenile about it.


----------



## Jayne1

beantownSugar said:


> I second this.
> 
> My dad dresses similar and he's 50 - nothing juvenile about it.


Your dad dresses like this?  For work or weekends?


----------



## beantownSugar

Jayne1 said:


> Your dad dresses like this?  For work or weekends?



Very casual, but yes minus the gold chain - he works for himself & dresses as he pleases 7 days a week. And loves his Timberlands too.


----------



## Jayne1

beantownSugar said:


> Very casual, but yes minus the gold chain - he works for himself & dresses as he pleases 7 days a week. And loves his Timberlands too.


Everyone loves Timberlands.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> Everyone loves Timberlands.



This is a lie


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Everyone loves Timberlands.




Not me! No, Nu-uh.


----------



## Sassys

Italy


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> This is a lie


lol


----------



## New-New

I hate timbs but I have a pair somewhere buried in my closet go figure


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/22/beyonces-queen-bee-shirt-totally-wins-outfit-of-the-day/

Beyonce is totally winning our vote for outfit of the day thanks to her awesome Queen Bee t-shirt.

The 33-year-old entertainer shared the photos of herself wearing the shirt on her website on Friday afternoon (May 22).

Here is what the shirt says: queen bee (kwi:n bi. noun. I call the shots.

Beyonce trended this week after releasing the video for her song Feeling Myself featuring Nicki Minaj on the Tidal streaming service. Well have to wait and see if she ever drops it on YouTube for non-subscribers to watch!


----------



## Lounorada

I like that sweatshirt :ninja: I think I might have to get that sweatshirt 

Oh, and Bey, stop photoshopping your own pictures. It's so badly done, it's ridiculous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like those cutoffs....they look a lot like a Siwy pair I have, just a bit more distressed.

I really hope she's not paying someone to do that sorry a$$ photoshopping.


----------



## New-New

I might cop that sweat shirt too tbh


----------



## Sassys

Italy


----------



## Lounorada

This outfit is cute! 














tumblr


----------



## bisousx

Cute!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A year after skipping KimYe's wedding they are in Italy to attend a wedding. Petty Betty, lol.

The last two outfit are nice. I really like that two piece Zimmermann set.


----------



## leeann

Not attending kanyes wedding shows how snobbish they are. even though im not a kimye fan, jay snubbing his friend like that was wrong. They're jay z and Beyoncé not theking and queen of England


----------



## Sasha2012

They're enjoying a romantic summer holiday to Florence, Italy.

And Beyonce and Jay Z were taking in all the beautiful sights the city has to offer on Sunday as the showbiz power couple visited the San Miniato al Monte church in the culture-rich tourist hotspot.

The 33-year-old singer and her rapper husband looked totally enthralled with the breathtaking views from the hilltop location.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...seeing-trip-Florence-Jay-Z.html#ixzz3bDAM29lU


----------



## Freckles1

I've been to Europe. I don't think  I took one selfie.... Then again I'm a decade older than B... And we'll, I'm actually taking in the sights!!!!


----------



## knasarae

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/22/beyonces-queen-bee-shirt-totally-wins-outfit-of-the-day/
> 
> Beyonce is totally winning our vote for outfit of the day thanks to her awesome Queen Bee t-shirt.
> 
> The 33-year-old entertainer shared the photos of herself wearing the shirt on her website on Friday afternoon (May 22).
> 
> Here is what the shirt says: queen bee (kwi:n bi. noun. I call the shots.
> 
> Beyonce trended this week after releasing the video for her song Feeling Myself featuring Nicki Minaj on the Tidal streaming service. Well have to wait and see if she ever drops it on YouTube for non-subscribers to watch!



Isn't Feeling Myself Nicki's song featuring Beyonce?  Geesh, she can't even be a feature now?


----------



## michie

Freckles1 said:


> _*I've been to Europe. I don't think  I took one selfie....*_ Then again I'm a decade older than B... And we'll, I'm actually taking in the sights!!!!



How do you know if you enjoyed it if you can't look back at yourself in the moment????


----------



## AEGIS

Freckles1 said:


> I've been to Europe. I don't think  I took one selfie.... Then again I'm a decade older than B... And we'll, I'm actually taking in the sights!!!!




It's not impossible to do both.


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> It's not impossible to do both.



I know right like I manage to do both on my trips but what do I know 

As for Beys look like I like the top and shorts and white blazer but not the shoes with it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

michie said:


> How do you know if you enjoyed it if you can't look back at yourself in the moment????




Lol! Most people would take pictures of themselves with the help of others. I do that. Just can't be bothered with selfies. My arms are too short.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

aegis said:


> it's not impossible to do both.



+2


----------



## lh211

leeann said:


> Not attending kanyes wedding shows how snobbish they are. even though im not a kimye fan, jay snubbing his friend like that was wrong. They're jay z and Beyoncé not theking and queen of England



I'm not convinced there's a genuine friendship there. I think it's more business. And if avoiding that fake circus with those two losers is snobbish, then I'm all for being a snob.


----------



## bag-princess

i love how everyone is dressed so comfy and casual - and there is bey in her 6 inch heels.


and i love the stunned and unplanned looks on their faces when someone not paid to takes a pic of them!


----------



## michie

lh211 said:


> I'm not convinced there's a genuine friendship there. I think it's more business. And if avoiding that fake circus with those two losers is snobbish, then I'm all for being a snob.



I would've skipped it, too.  It was all for a TV show.


----------



## .pursefiend.

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! Most people would take pictures of themselves with the help of others. I do that. Just can't be bothered with selfies. *My arms are too short*.



i have t-rex arms too.. that struggle is real


----------



## Freckles1

michie said:


> How do you know if you enjoyed it if you can't look back at yourself in the moment????




[emoji12]


----------



## keodi

michie said:


> How do you know if you enjoyed it if you can't look back at yourself in the moment????


----------



## Sassys

lh211 said:


> i'm not convinced there's a genuine friendship there. I think it's more business. And if avoiding that fake circus with those two losers is snobbish, then i'm all for being a snob.


 
+1


----------



## .pursefiend.

I wouldn't have gone to that wedding either


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Me either. 

Had those two showed up E! would have had them in every promo for life.


----------



## Lounorada

lh211 said:


> I'm not convinced there's a genuine friendship there. I think it's more business. And if avoiding that fake circus with those two losers is snobbish, then I'm all for being a snob.


 
+1



.pursefiend. said:


> I wouldn't have gone to that wedding either


 
This!


----------



## leeann

I just don't like them. I can't help it. They seem like they forgot they are human beings like the rest of us. Nothing like able about them.


----------



## lallybelle

Them not attending the Wedding is the one thing I actually DO like about them...lol. When Bey was posting pics of the clouds rolling by like nothing was going on, I about died.


----------



## BadAzzBish

lallybelle said:


> Them not attending the Wedding is the one thing I actually DO like about them...lol. When Bey was posting pics of the clouds rolling by like nothing was going on, I about died.



Imo that was petty of her and then for her & Jay to attend Kanye's fashion show sitting front row ignoring Kim was straight  hypocrisy. She should not lower herself to play into their PR games. Just goes to show how the "mighty" have fallen. Smh


----------



## AEGIS

BadAzzBish said:


> Imo that was petty of her and then for her & Jay to attend Kanye's fashion show sitting front row ignoring Kim was straight  hypocrisy. She should not lower herself to play into their PR games. Just goes to show how the "mighty" have fallen. Smh



She didn't do that show for publicity....I assume they were trying to convince Kanye to join Tidal


----------



## YSoLovely

AEGIS said:


> She didn't do that show for publicity....I* assume they were trying to convince Kanye to join Tidal*




100%

Same with them hanging out with Taylor Swift all of a sudden :lolots:

Surprised Timberlake isn't part of it.


----------



## bag-princess

.pursefiend. said:


> I wouldn't have gone to that wedding either



they could have said "you're money is no good. we got you!" and i still would have stayed home.




lallybelle said:


> Them not attending the Wedding is the one thing I actually DO like about them...lol. *When Bey was posting pics of the clouds rolling by like nothing was going on, I about died*.




i have NEVER wanted to hug her before in my life until that moment!!!


----------



## leeann

YSoLovely said:


> 100%
> 
> Same with them hanging out with Taylor Swift all of a sudden :lolots:
> 
> Surprised Timberlake isn't part of it.



I said that there had to be some kind of ulterior motive and everyone was like OMG why wouldn't they hang out with Taylor Swift   lol.


----------



## Lounorada

leeann said:


> I said that there had to be some kind of ulterior motive *and everyone was like OMG why wouldn't they hang out with Taylor Swift*   lol.



I definitely was not one of those people! There was only one explanation for them hanging out with Taylor- business and business only.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BadAzzBish said:


> Imo that was petty of her and then for her & Jay to attend Kanye's fashion show sitting front row ignoring Kim was straight  hypocrisy. She should not lower herself to play into their PR games. Just goes to show how the "mighty" have fallen. Smh




How was that hypocrisy? I'd ignore someone I don't like. Now if they had had tried to kiss Kim's fake behind that would've been hypocrisy but they just plained ignored her.


----------



## Sassys

BadAzzBish said:


> Imo that was petty of her and then for her & Jay to attend Kanye's fashion show sitting front row ignoring Kim was straight  hypocrisy. She should not lower herself to play into their PR games. Just goes to show how the "mighty" have fallen. Smh


 
They are not obligated to be friends with Kim, just because she "married" Kanye. Kim is a dingbat and needs to get a clue. If someone doesn't want to be friends with you, move on. Being friends with Jay and Bey is not going to save her life. Jay and Bey are not Gods and being friends with them will not get her past the pearly gates. She's like a child who runs home to mommy, crying about how so and so doesn't want to be my friend.

IMO, I would only attend a wedding if I supported the Bride and Groom and their relationship. Bey and Jay know the real deal about Kanye, so why play games and attend a fake wedding/marriage. Kanye is in the closet and everyone in the industry knows it. Why in the world would I attend your wedding when you can't even be true to yourself. The year is 2015, Kanye needs to let go of the foolishness and come out already. His music is not going to suffer because he is gay. Hell it might even help. People would show him more respect for being honest. Kanye is our version of Rock Hudson.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lol Kim made a spectacle of herself at fashion week yet Beyonce ignored her.

Ok.


----------



## BadAzzBish

AEGIS said:


> She didn't do that show for publicity....I assume they were trying to convince Kanye to join Tidal



So why did she sit directly beside her ignoring Kim? Why no interaction with North? They enjoy the publicity games with them in order to boost their own egos. Both couples are fake attention seekers.


----------



## BadAzzBish

dangerouscurves said:


> How was that hypocrisy? I'd ignore someone I don't like. Now if they had had tried to kiss Kim's fake behind that would've been hypocrisy but they just plained ignored her.



Why sit directly beside someone only to ignore them? Why not change seats with someone else?


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sassys said:


> They are not obligated to be friends with Kim, just because she "married" Kanye. Kim is a dingbat and needs to get a clue. If someone doesn't want to be friends with you, move on. Being friends with Jay and Bey is not going to save her life. Jay and Bey are not Gods and being friends with them will not get her past the pearly gates. She's like a child who runs home to mommy, crying about how so and so doesn't want to be my friend.
> 
> IMO, I would only attend a wedding if I supported the Bride and Groom and their relationship. Bey and Jay know the real deal about Kanye, so why play games and attend a fake wedding/marriage. Kanye is in the closet and everyone in the industry knows it. Why in the world would I attend your wedding when you can't even be true to yourself. The year is 2015, Kanye needs to let go of the foolishness and come out already. His music is not going to suffer because he is gay. Hell it might even help. People would show him more respect for being honest. Kanye is our version of Rock Hudson.



Based on your response I'm assuming you think Bey and Jay-Z marriage is real? What's good for the goose is good for the gander. Both couples have secrets. Why scrutinize one couple over the other?


----------



## Sassys

BadAzzBish said:


> Based on your response I'm assuming you think Bey and Jay-Z marriage is real? What's good for the goose is good for the gander. Both couples have secrets. Why scrutinize one couple over the other?


 
Jay isn't gay. I know for a fact Kanye is. Marrying a known gay man for free clothes and magazines covers is sick and twisted. 

Bey is not crying about someone not being friends with her. Bey and Jay had a 30 guest wedding in their home and didn't need to put it on reality tv for attention. Jay and Bey didn't go around saying I am private now and will never have my husband or child on my reality show, yet a saw a commercial and look who was on Kim's show with their daughter.


----------



## Sassys

BadAzzBish said:


> Why sit directly beside someone only to ignore them? Why not change seats with someone else?


 
Why? I can sit next to you for hours and ignore the hell out of you. It's not hard to ignore people who sit right next to you. Hell, I've sat through dinners and ignored people sitting right next to me. As much as I love kids, If I don't like someone, 9 out of 10 times, I am not going to engage with their kid. That makes the parent think I am open to talk with them.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sassys said:


> Jay isn't gay. I know for a fact Kanye is. Marrying a known gay man for free clothes and magazines covers is sick and twisted.
> 
> Bey is not crying about someone not being friends with her. Bey and Jay had a 30 guest wedding in their home and didn't need to put it on reality tv for attention. Jay and Bey didn't go around saying I am private now and will never have my husband or child on my reality show, yet a saw a commercial and look who was on Kim's show with their daughter.



How do u know for a fact Kanye is gay and Jay Z is not? Jay Z lived with a man for years in NYC and have numerous rumors of sleeping with both men & women - some of these women have kids by him. The Carters have aired their wedding footage at their concert for ticket sales and place their child on IG and in a music video like the Kartrashian-Wests. Both couples are more alike than different imo.


----------



## Sassys

BadAzzBish said:


> *How do u know for a fact Kanye is gay and Jay Z is not*? Jay Z lived with a man for years in NYC and have numerous rumors of sleeping with both men & women - some of these women have kids by him. The Carters have aired their wedding footage at their concert for ticket sales and place their child on IG and in a music video like the Kartrashian-Wests. Both couples are more alike than different imo.


 
Inside friend that worked/works with him for going on 16+ years (also dated someone that use to work with Kanye and he too confirmed it). Jay is not gay.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sassys said:


> Why? I can sit next to you for hours and ignore the hell out of you. It's not hard to ignore people who sit right next to you. Hell, I've sat through dinners and ignored people sitting right next to me. As much as I love kids, If I don't like someone, 9 out of 10 times, I am not going to engage with their kid. That makes the parent think I am open to talk with them.



Imo it's petty and childish to choose to sit beside someone you don't like just to ignore them and/or their child. Especially when you know their attention seeking ways beforehand. But if u get off on doing that - do you! Just remember that the energy you put out comes back to you.


----------



## Sassys

BadAzzBish said:


> Imo it's petty and childish to choose to sit beside someone you don't like just to ignore them and/or their child. Especially when you know their attention seeking ways beforehand. But if u get off on doing that - do you! Just remember that the energy you put out comes back to you.


 
You are 100% allowed you opinion and to express it. We all do.

If I am sitting somewhere first, why the heck should I get up (you are assigned seats at fashion shows, your name is on a paper on the seat)? If you want to sit next to me, and think that makes us friends that is on you not me. If you think bringing your child to sit next to me, is going to win me over, just so you can pretend we are BFF's (like she claims everyone is her BFF), have at it.

IMO, no one should have to pretend to be your friend or like you, just because you are seated next to me.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sassys said:


> Inside friend that worked/works with him for going on 16+ years (also dated someone that use to work with Kanye and he too confirmed it). Jay is not gay.



lol...ok anybody can say they have an "insider". Provide receipts of Kanye engaging in sexual relations with a man. Like pics or video footage. There's tons of rumors circulating around both couples and I find it funny how some folks choose sides.


----------



## Sassys

BadAzzBish said:


> *lol...ok anybody can say they have an "insider*". Provide receipts of Kanye engaging in sexual relations with a man. Like pics or video footage. There's tons of rumors circulating around both couples and I find it funny how some folks choose sides.


 
If you say so  I have no reason to lie nor do they


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sassys said:


> You are 100% allowed you opinion and to express it. We all do.
> 
> If I am sitting somewhere first, why the heck should I get up (you are assigned seats at fashion shows, your name is on a paper on the seat)? If you want to sit next to me, and think that makes us friends that is on you not me. If you think bringing your child to sit next to me, is going to win me over, just so you can pretend we are BFF's (like she claims everyone is her BFF), have at it.
> 
> IMO, no one should have to pretend to be your friend or like you, just because you are seated next to me.



Do you boo! Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I was listening to a podcast a few months ago. Comedian was the guest. Said he is gay. Apparently she worked with people who work with MTV. 

I guess it isn't really a secret in the industry. (shrug)


----------



## dangerouscurves

BadAzzBish said:


> Why sit directly beside someone only to ignore them? Why not change seats with someone else?




They were being civil to Kanye? Maybe the seating placement from the event organizer?


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I was listening to a podcast a few months ago. Comedian was the guest. Said he is gay. Apparently she worked with people who work with MTV.
> 
> I guess it isn't really a secret in the industry. (shrug)


 
Entertainment industry is a very weird world. I dated someone in the music world and attended many events and parties. I also have a close friend that has worked for Def Jam for years. I saw things that made me very uncomfortable (things that should not be done in public). My friend and the guy I dated explained to me, in that world, everyone has a secret. The unspoken rule is "you keep mine and I keep yours".


----------



## BadAzzBish

BagOuttaHell said:


> I was listening to a podcast a few months ago. Comedian was the guest. Said he is gay. Apparently she worked with people who work with MTV.
> 
> I guess it isn't really a secret in the industry. (shrug)



The Carters have secrets also though. Jay-Z decided to settle out of court on a recent paternity lawsuit and refused to take a DNA test. And the infamous elevator footage last year shows that not all is well in their camp. But Kanye being gay trumps all I guess.


----------



## BadAzzBish

dangerouscurves said:


> They were being civil to Kanye? Maybe the seating placement from the event organizer?



Yet "Queen Bee" couldn't swap seats with her husband? Oh.


----------



## AEGIS

BadAzzBish said:


> How do u know for a fact Kanye is gay and Jay Z is not? Jay Z lived with a man for years in NYC and have numerous rumors of sleeping with both men & women - some of these women have kids by him. The Carters have aired their wedding footage at their concert for ticket sales and place their child on IG and in a music video like the Kartrashian-Wests. Both couples are more alike than different imo.



I've never heard of the Jay rumors until your posts on this website.


----------



## AEGIS

BadAzzBish said:


> lol...ok anybody can say they have an "insider". Provide receipts of Kanye engaging in sexual relations with a man. Like pics or video footage. There's tons of rumors circulating around both couples and I find it funny how some folks choose sides.



...but you're choosing sides as well...do you laugh at yourself?


----------



## BadAzzBish

AEGIS said:


> ...but you're choosing sides as well...do you laugh at yourself?



How am I choosing sides? I've stated many times that both couples are more alike than different.


----------



## ByeKitty

Kanye and Jay Z would make a nice couple!


----------



## FabulousDiva

BadAzzBish said:


> How do u know for a fact Kanye is gay and Jay Z is not? Jay Z lived with a man for years in NYC and have numerous rumors of sleeping with both men & women - some of these women have kids by him. The Carters have aired their wedding footage at their concert for ticket sales and place their child on IG and in a music video like the Kartrashian-Wests. Both couples are more alike than different imo.



Did I miss something???  Jay has kids, other than Blue??


----------



## BadAzzBish

FabulousDiva said:


> Did I miss something???  Jay has kids, other than Blue??



Based on news articles and a recent lawsuit that he settled out of court because he didn't want to take a DNA test - i believe so. Google it. It's just as plausible as the gay rumors about Kanye ; )


----------



## BadAzzBish

ByeKitty said:


> Kanye and Jay Z would make a nice couple!



Lol Nah Kanye isn't Jay-Z type - look up footballer Larry Johnson


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> Entertainment industry is a very weird world. I dated someone in the music world and attended many events and parties. I also have a close friend that has worked for Def Jam for years. I saw things that made me very uncomfortable (things that should not be done in public). My friend and the guy I dated explained to me, in that world, everyone has a secret. The unspoken rule is "you keep mine and I keep yours".



Yes. I had a friend that worked in the music biz for years. Back in the 90s For BET and others. She said it was the most treacherous industry imaginable.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> I've never heard of the Jay rumors until your posts on this website.





really??  i thought that was common knowledge to most people.


----------



## michie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes. I had a friend that worked in the music biz for years. Back in the 90s For BET and others. She said it was the most treacherous industry imaginable.



People who know the industry say this all the time. Funny how many in the industry, especially very successful ppl, don't want their kids to follow that path...


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Entertainment industry is a very weird world. I dated someone in the music world and attended many events and parties. I also have a close friend that has worked for Def Jam for years. I saw things that made me very uncomfortable (things that should not be done in public). My friend and the guy I dated explained to me, in that world, everyone has a secret. The unspoken rule is "you keep mine and I keep yours".



Basically. I've worked in Hollywood, seen lots and lots of things but I don't want to spill half of it to a forum for the sake of spilling, especially when it's going to be met with cynics anyways. Shrug.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BadAzzBish said:


> Yet "Queen Bee" couldn't swap seats with her husband? Oh.




Or maybe she thoughts. Let me throw some shades in this bish. I think Bey is the Queen of Shades. Hers are the best!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Or maybe she thoughts. Let me throw some shades in this bish. I think Bey is the Queen of Shades. Hers are the best!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



Or maybe Jay didn't want to sit next to Kim either. He was probably like.."Oh hell no".


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Or maybe Jay didn't want to sit next to Kim either. He was probably like.."Oh hell no".




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1].


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Entertainment industry is a very weird world. I dated someone in the music world and attended many events and parties. I also have a close friend that has worked for Def Jam for years. I saw things that made me very uncomfortable (things that should not be done in public). My friend and the guy I dated explained to me, in that world, everyone has a secret. The unspoken rule is "you keep mine and I keep yours".




This is truth!


----------



## Lounorada

NYC, May 27th



















tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

Blue! 






















tumblr


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She was looking out together in the orange getup and then she posts pics in that mess. I do like those multicolored sandals though.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Bright colors look good on her but chile...what is that get up with the jersey.

That kid is adorable..


----------



## Oryx816

She is channeling Carmen Miranda.


----------



## Ladybug09

One bow ok, I hate 2...sorry.

Why is she walking with her arm held back...looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## AEGIS

well ppl cant stop b!tching about Blue's hair


----------



## Ladybug09

Last I looked there's a whole lot a bit ching from Everyone in this thread and it's not just about Blue's hair.


----------



## charmesh

People are still *****ing about Blue's hair? I get all my gossip news here and on Instagram. And Beyonce rarely pops up on my Instagram.


----------



## Swanky

She looks pretty in orange.  People will ***** about anything, most threads in this forum prove that, lol!


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> People are still *****ing about Blue's hair? I get all my gossip news here and on Instagram. And Beyonce rarely pops up on my *Instagram*.


What? How is this?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She rarely pops up on mine too.


----------



## knasarae

It's like she holds her post while she walks... it looks very uncomfortable.


----------



## Lounorada

Blue is just adorable, I can't handle the cuteness! 


Tumblr


----------



## Sassys

So cute. Daddy's girl


----------



## Lounorada

Cute outfit!


NYC, May 29th.

Tumblr


----------



## Bag*Snob

Yay for Jay, he changed it up.


----------



## leeann

She loves the mom jeans lol


----------



## Freckles1

leeann said:


> She loves the mom jeans lol




I feel strangled just looking at those


----------



## Lounorada

Her jeans don't look that tight to me


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> Her jeans don't look that tight to me




I mean that they are so high waisted. I can't do it. I would die


----------



## Lounorada

Freckles1 said:


> I mean that they are so high waisted. I can't do it. I would die


Ahh, I get ya!


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> So cute. Daddy's girl



Very cute


----------



## berrydiva

Bag*Snob said:


> Yay for Jay, he changed it up.



All he did was take off the Yanks hat...lol.


----------



## dlina03

Lounorada said:


> Cute outfit!
> 
> 
> NYC, May 29th.
> 
> Tumblr




This looks good.


----------



## lh211

She gets like 1/20 outfits right


----------



## AEGIS

i like high waisted jeans..u can bend w/ease


----------



## Sassys

Hamptons 6/1/15


----------



## charmesh

Have these people never heard of a wire transfer? That's how I pay for expensive things. There is no need to carry around that much cash, unless you are Floyd Meyweather (and he is a stupid, media whore) Even drug dealers take credit cards these days. That is just attention seeking.


----------



## michie

Lol. I thought that was the print on the bag.


----------



## azania

I think it's print too


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Lol. I thought that was the print on the bag.





that is what i was thinking!  it was a bag print - the middle stack of money looks HUGE!!!  much much bigger than real bills!


----------



## uhpharm01

charmesh said:


> Have these people never heard of a wire transfer? That's how I pay for expensive things. There is no need to carry around that much cash, unless you are Floyd Meyweather (and he is a stupid, media whore) Even drug dealers take credit cards these days. That is just attention seeking.



That's looks like graphic of money on a backpack.


----------



## charmesh

I need to have my eyes checked. But at least they haven't resorted to desperate levels of stunting. I worry about people who flaunt too much cash. The world is not a safe place.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> I need to have my eyes checked. But at least they haven't resorted to desperate levels of stunting. I worry about people who flaunt too much cash. The world is not a safe place.





floyd disgusts me doing it!  you are right though - it is nothing but attention seeking and tacky!


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> *I need to have my eyes checked*. But at least they haven't resorted to desperate levels of stunting. I worry about people who flaunt too much cash. The world is not a safe place.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> floyd disgusts me doing it!  you are right though - it is nothing but attention seeking and tacky!


 
Agree. I can't stand that little hobbit.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Agree. I can't stand that *little hobbit.*




  i despise him!


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> Have these people never heard of a wire transfer? That's how I pay for expensive things. There is no need to carry around that much cash, unless you are Floyd Meyweather (and he is a stupid, media whore) Even drug dealers take credit cards these days. That is just attention seeking.



Yup, it's a print! LOL I had to look a few times too!


michie said:


> Lol. I thought that was the print on the bag.


----------



## uhpharm01

charmesh said:


> I need to have my eyes checked. But at least they haven't resorted to desperate levels of stunting. I worry about people who flaunt too much cash. The world is not a safe place.



True


----------



## New-New

charmesh said:


> I need to have my eyes checked. But at least they haven't resorted to desperate levels of stunting. I worry about people who flaunt too much cash. The world is not a safe place.



I mean it's a print on the bag but even if they did carry that much cash casually let's be real Bey and Jay have a trained army around them at nearly all times


----------



## charmesh

New-New said:


> I mean it's a print on the bag but even if they did carry that much cash casually let's be real Bey and Jay have a trained army around them at nearly all times



They aren't going to take a bullet. They are celebrity bodyguards not the Secret Service.


----------



## New-New

charmesh said:


> They aren't going to take a bullet. They are celebrity bodyguards not the Secret Service.



Julius look like he'd take a bullet


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> Agree. I can't stand that little hobbit.



me either! he irks my soul


----------



## dalinda

charmesh said:


> Have these people never heard of a wire transfer? That's how I pay for expensive things. There is no need to carry around that much cash, unless you are Floyd Meyweather (and he is a stupid, media whore) Even drug dealers take credit cards these days. That is just attention seeking.



i think that is just the print on the backpack, not real money


----------



## NY_Mami

leeann said:


> Not attending kanyes wedding shows how snobbish they are. even though im not a kimye fan, jay snubbing his friend like that was wrong. They're jay z and Beyoncé not theking and queen of England


 
They most likely didn't attend because they would have to consent to being filmed for the Kardashians show, Rihanna is Kanye's friend as well and didn't attend the wedding either yet I don't see people making a big deal about that. Lets not act like Jay-Z has ever been close with anybody from the Roc on a personal level except for Memphis Bleek.


----------



## Sassys

leeann said:


> Not attending kanyes wedding shows how snobbish they are. even though im not a kimye fan, jay snubbing his friend like that was wrong. They're jay z and Beyoncé not theking and queen of England



How do you know they are "friends" and not business associates/co-workers. Friends go on vacations with one another, hangout at each others homes, etc. Kanye was not at Jay and Bey's wedding, nor have I ever seen pics of them on vacation with him.


----------



## NY_Mami

BadAzzBish said:


> So why did she sit directly beside her ignoring Kim? Why no interaction with North? They enjoy the publicity games with them in order to boost their own egos. Both couples are fake attention seekers.


 
The seating at Fashion Week shows are assigned, it's not like she deliberately chose to sit next to Kim. Kanye or his PR Team had the seating arranged that way. When people RSVP for shows they never know who they will be sitting by only the section and the seat number.


----------



## sdkitty

NY_Mami said:


> The seating at Fashion Week shows are assigned, it's not like she deliberately chose to sit next to Kim. Kanye or his PR Team had the seating arranged that way. When people RSVP for shows they never know who they will be sitting by only the section and the seat number.


I'd think Beyonce could find out ahead of time if she wanted to....maybe she was neutral about it - like "it's Kanye's wife; no harm"


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> *i'd think beyonce could find out ahead of time if she wanted to*....maybe she was neutral about it - like "it's kanye's wife; no harm"





ita!


----------



## NY_Mami

sdkitty said:


> I'd think Beyonce could find out ahead of time if she wanted to....maybe she was neutral about it - like "it's Kanye's wife; no harm"


 
They normally don't tell people whom is sitting in their section, just what their section, row, and seat number...


----------



## BadAzzBish

NY_Mami said:


> The seating at Fashion Week shows are assigned, it's not like she deliberately chose to sit next to Kim. Kanye or his PR Team had the seating arranged that way. When people RSVP for shows they never know who they will be sitting by only the section and the seat number.



Once again - she could've switched seats with her husband. But I guess even Queen Bee was put in her place by others OR she CHOSE to sit next to Kim and ignore her for the attention/ego boost.


----------



## NY_Mami

BadAzzBish said:


> Once again - she could've switched seats with her husband.


 
Jay-Z probably didn't want to sit there either lol


----------



## leeann

charmesh said:


> Have these people never heard of a wire transfer? That's how I pay for expensive things. There is no need to carry around that much cash, unless you are Floyd Meyweather (and he is a stupid, media whore) Even drug dealers take credit cards these days. That is just attention seeking.



How would we know how much money they have then?


----------



## AEGIS

NY_Mami said:


> They normally don't tell people whom is sitting in their section, just what their section, row, and seat number...



I wouldn't want my husband next to KIm....I'll sit nex to her and swerve her


----------



## BagOuttaHell

NY_Mami said:


> They most likely didn't attend because they would have to consent to being filmed for the Kardashians show, Rihanna is Kanye's friend as well and didn't attend the wedding either yet I don't see people making a big deal about that. Lets not act like Jay-Z has ever been close with anybody from the Roc on a personal level except for Memphis Bleek.



Right! 

Lol. Why do people want Beyonce and Kim to be friends.


----------



## Swanky

Funny tweets responding to Beys GMA appearance at link:

*Twitter mocks Beyonce relentlessly for that lame 'GMA' vegan announcement*
      It ain&#8217;t easy being Queen.
 We&#8217;re still disappointed we got up early for Beyonce&#8217;s lame I&#8217;m-still-a-vegan announcement on _Good Morning America_ &#8212; and so is her uber-loyal fan collective, The Beyhive.
http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2...ssly-for-lame-vegan-diet-announcement-on-gma/

a few. . . 
"*Beyoncé*: I have an announcement * Hive*: OMFG A TOUR???? ALBUM?????? * Beyoncé*: Y'all fat lol"
"Lol, Beyoncé actually came in Good Morning America now to tell us to  come and be eating leaves. Aunty, I love you but Biko have seat"
"Beyonce dun played with people's sleep to tell them how to eat. You dont  play with people's sleep nor they food sis you just dont do that"
"Beyoncé hated by all after waking us up early for diet "announcement." http://gaw.kr/6PQockA"
"beyoncé did not wake us up early on a monday to tell us we need to eat more rabbit food."
"Beyoncé dropped a whole album and collection of videos like a thief in  the night but wants to make an announcement about her diet ?"


----------



## Swanky

*Beyonce's "big announcement" on 'GMA'? She wants you to eat a bunch of veggies*

   Beyonce&#8217;s conversion to veganism makes moments like this possible and quite enviable:
*#LookBackAtIt*







(Mike Coppola/Getty Images)

 And, she thinks you can do it, too, via her lifestyle choice and business venture 22 Days Nutrition, which she promotes at every opportunity.
 She teased a big announcement on _Good Morning America_ with a  slew of breathless promos about a &#8220;big secret,&#8221; but the anticlimactic  announcement on this morning&#8217;s show was just that she wants you to eat  more gross-sounding pizza.
 &#8220;I&#8217;m not naturally the thinnest woman. I have curves,&#8221; Bey reminded us in her exclusive _GMA _clip.  &#8220;I have struggled since a young age with diets. Finding something that  actually works and keeps the weight off has been difficult for me.&#8221;
 So, how do you do it? Her trainer Marco Borges, who she teamed up  with for the 22 Days book and meal delivery service, says these  guidelines will help get you there:
*Choose plant-based foods over processed.*

*Exercise at least 30 minutes each day.*

*Drink plenty of water.*

 And, when you go to the grocery store, stay away from the center  aisles where all of the junk food is; stick to the perimeter of the  store.
 Beyond a bootylicious backside, your new vegan diet will get you  glowing, too, Bey promises. &#8220;I felt like my skin was really firm &#8212; a lot  tighter than when I deprived myself of food &#8212; and the weight stayed  off,&#8221; she added.

http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2...-gma-she-wants-you-to-eat-a-bunch-of-veggies/
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

they are really going in for her after her little vegan infomercial this morning on GMA!


--------------

In case you missed *Beyoncé*'s big announcement this morning on _Good Morning America_, let us fill you in: the singer opened up about her vegan diet, _The 22-Day Revolution, _and revealed the meal plan is responsible for her weight loss. 
Sound familiar? That's because it's the same diet Bey has been promoting since February when she announced her partnership with nutritionist and exercise physiologist *Marco Borges.* 




While the information is nothing new, the announcement was heavily hyped with a dramatic promo. "Beyoncé has something amazing that she wants you to know. So what is it?" a teaser clip promised. 
So,  when the major news turned out to be a plug for the recording artist's  nutrition plan, loyal members of the Beyhive were less than pleased,  taking to social media to express their disappointment, in addition to  spamming Bey's Instagram account with emojis of French fries, burgers,  drumsticks, donuts and more. 





http://www.eonline.com/news/664151/...et-announcement-see-what-the-beyhive-s-saying





this one is my fav -


Beyonce hasn't even promoted her own MUSIC like she's promoted Veganism in the last 4 years.


----------



## AEGIS

a girl from Texas raised on cornbread and fried chicken is now a vegan?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bey seems like a part time vegan, tbh. It was reported that she ate chicken at the Grammys, she posted pics of her eating gelato on her website, and she was just eating In-N-Out in the "Feelin Myself" video with Nicki. 

I don't blame her, I would never go fully vegan either. In college I had an acquaintance who was vegan and we went to a few vegan restaurants and  Some of the stuff was good but nothing will ever make me give up chicken or cheese. I like my veggies with meat on the side.


----------



## Jayne1

She didn't even bother to walk into the GMA studio -- she pre-recored a message.

I think it might be because she can't answer questions, so she just sent the tape in and didn't have to worry about talking or answering scary, unscripted questions.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> She didn't even bother to walk into the GMA studio -- she pre-recored a message.
> 
> I think it might be because she can't answer questions, so she just sent the tape in and didn't have to worry about talking or answering scary, unscripted questions.






+1

That whole thing was a total fail!


----------



## Swanky

lol!  She's deflecting, posting a pic w/ BLue to make us forget !

*Beyoncé shares sweet snap with daughter Blue Ivy, 3, ... amid major fan backlash over plugging her vegan diet and trim figure*

 On  Monday, she had her Beyhive on the edges of their seat as they eagerly  anticipated her big announcement on Good Morning America.
With  the news turning out to be nothing more than a plug for the vegan diet  she's currently on, Beyoncé Knowles-Carter suffered quite a backlash  from angry fans.
But  taking to her Instagram account before the storm, the 33-year-old  singer posted an adorable snap of herself chilling with her daughter  Blue Ivy.







    Mine! Beyoncé posted a cute snap to Instagram on Sunday as she posed with her daughter Blue Ivy

Sitting with her feet up on a chair, Beyoncé looks directly at the camera as she holds Blue close.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lash-vegan-diet-revelation.html#ixzz3cZaBBskw 
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ByeKitty

I have some friends that are full on vegan, and I totally respect their diet (I don't eat a lot of meat, maybe like once a week, but I do eat non-vegan things as I please). However! Some of them have the tendency to go all "vegan police", a.k.a. get on their high horse and make others feel bad about their diets, or simply try to convince others to go vegan. Please.


----------



## michie

Daily Mail is reaching with that story, but whatever...

Why is she pushing this to the public, anyway? To help her friend who wrote the book or whatever she's following? Hopefully, it works for her and she won't have to photoshop her IG pics no mo'. But, is it her lifestyle or just some deprivation diet to her?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bey love fried chicken too much...  I'm not buying this vegan mess....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> She didn't even bother to walk into the GMA studio -- she pre-recored a message.
> 
> I think it might be because she can't answer questions, so she just sent the tape in and didn't have to worry about talking or answering scary, unscripted questions.


 
she's calculating...  She needs time to respond to questions in the most elementary way.  So red carpet questions throw her off.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> she's calculating...  She needs time to respond to questions in the most elementary way.  *So red carpet questions throw her off.*





anything live and unrehearsed does!


----------



## YSoLovely

AEGIS said:


> a girl from Texas raised on cornbread and fried chicken is now a vegan?





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Bey seems like a part time vegan, tbh. It was reported that she ate chicken at the Grammys, she posted pics of her eating gelato on her website, and she was just eating In-N-Out in the "Feelin Myself" video with Nicki.
> 
> I don't blame her, I would never go fully vegan either. In college I had an acquaintance who was vegan and we went to a few vegan restaurants and  Some of the stuff was good but nothing will ever make me give up chicken or cheese. I like my veggies with meat on the side.



Nevermind the exotic skins and furs she loves so much...


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


----------



## YSoLovely

Bey's hair is appalling. :weird:


----------



## knasarae

YSoLovely said:


> Bey's hair is appalling. :weird:



Hopefully her real hair is in better condition.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Nevermind the exotic skins and furs she loves so much...



My friend is/was the same way. A strict vegan when it came to food but drove a car with leather seats, carried Chanel bags and wore fur. I found it hilarious and super hypocritical but there are many vegans who are the same way. For them being a vegan has nothing to do with animal cruelty, it's just a diet.  

Blue is getting so big. It's crazy how much she favors both Bey and Jay, she's a really good mix of both.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Bey's hair is appalling. :weird:




and so is that bathing suit.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> My friend is/was the same way.* A strict vegan when it came to food but drove a car with leather seats, carried Chanel bags and wore fur. I found it hilarious and super hypocritical but there are many vegans who are the same way. *For them being a vegan has nothing to do with animal cruelty, it's just a diet.
> 
> Blue is getting so big. It's crazy how much she favors both Bey and Jay, she's a really good mix of both.




Ikr. I just found it hilarious that Peta was applauding her for _going vegan _on twitter 

Bey's about as vegan as a grizzly bear


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jayne1 said:


> She didn't even bother to walk into the GMA studio -- she pre-recored a message.
> 
> I think it might be because she can't answer questions, so she just sent the tape in and didn't have to worry about talking or answering scary, unscripted questions.



GMA would have kissed her butt. I think at this point she is in control of everything they would not have given her anything that wasn't already pre-approved. 

She probably didn't want to get up at the crack of dawn to announce something that doesn't need to be announced anyway. lol.


----------



## BadAzzBish

knasarae said:


> Hopefully her real hair is in better condition.


----------



## Lounorada

_Love_ those Aquazzura sandals.


LA, June 10th














Tumblr


----------



## New-New

While her outfits are often a mess her shoe collection is to die for


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jay's looking nice back there!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The Zimmermann shorts are cute and she looks fresh faced  That's all I got.


----------



## Sassys

Brian Atwood posted this picture on instagram a few months back and he alluded that it was Beyoncé's closet.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I was expecting more.


----------



## Swanky

*WHAT? Beyonce still eats meat after announcing vegan diet*


http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2015/06/11/beyonce-eating-meat-vegan/ 





Yeah, Bey, we&#8217;re surprised too. (Photo by Charles Sykes, Invision/AP)

 Fans were well aware of Beyonce&#8217;s so-called vegan diet transformation after her announcement on GMA earlier this week. But as it turns out, Beyonce might not be so vegan after all.
 In an extended version of the 22 Days Nutrition  video announcement we saw on Monday, she says, &#8220;Now, you know, I still  eat meat and it&#8217;s all about balance, but absolutely I make better  choices.&#8221;
 Yep, you read that right. Queen Bey still eats meat! Fast forward to 3:48 if you don&#8217;t believe us.
  So what&#8217;s the deal? Seems like the words &#8220;vegan&#8221; and &#8220;plant-based&#8221; shouldn&#8217;t be used interchangeably.
 Even Marco Borges, the creator of the program, makes things confusing  in the video. First he claims his diet is &#8220;no dairy, no gluten, no  eggs, 100 percent plant-based.&#8221; But then, he contradicts himself:&#8220;When we founded 22 Days Nutrition, we started off with  the word &#8216;vegan&#8217; and people we like, &#8216;That&#8217;s really cool, but vegan? Oh  man, that&#8217;s tough&#8230;.&#8217; and I realized there was this negative connotation  of having to go 100 percent in&#8230; And the reality is, it&#8217;s not about that.  22 Days is about allowing people to define plant-based living the way  that best works for them.&#8221;​So not only did she psych all her fans out about her &#8220;big announcement&#8221; on _GMA_, but it turns out she&#8217;s not even vegan. Get it together, Bey!




TIDAL
http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/category/celebrities/http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DivineMissM

Of course she's not vegan. Did anyone believe that?  lol


----------



## bag-princess

DivineMissM said:


> Of course she's not vegan. *Did anyone believe that?  *lol





the hive did!


----------



## AEGIS

beyonce was raised on popeyes and mac and cheese and good ole southern cooking
i knew that heifer wasn't a vegan lol


----------



## Sasha2012

She is certainly not shy when it comes to sharing pictures of herself online.

On Friday, Beyonce Knowles, 33, posted a series of new shots on her official site wearing an interesting ensemble that appeared to be half mini-dress, half ballgown.

The wife of rapper Jay Z - who has had controversial week after announcing details of her vegan diet - star struck a number of over-the-top poses against a white backdrop, reminiscent of her seminal pop promo for Single Ladies. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tting-eats-meat-vegan-diet.html#ixzz3ctfulttj


----------



## uhpharm01

BagOuttaHell said:


> I was expecting more.



It's just one shop at the Los Angeles home.  There may be more shoes at her home back in New York.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> the hive did!



Lol !!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> _Love_ those Aquazzura sandals.
> 
> 
> LA, June 10th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr




I like this outfit. She looks cute here. Aquazzarra is doing wonders with their shoes. I love them so much.


----------



## New-New

uhpharm01 said:


> It's just one shop at the Los Angeles home.  There may be more shoes at her home back in New York.



Every self respecting celebrity has multiple homes with multiple closets


----------



## .pursefiend.

When your 61 year old momma slays so much harder than you wooo *rick flair*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

uhpharm01 said:


> It's just one shop at the Los Angeles home.  There may be more shoes at her home back in New York.



lol. I am sure but I still was expecting more in her LA closet.


----------



## uhpharm01

BagOuttaHell said:


> lol. I am sure but I still was expecting more in her LA closet.



Maybe that was just one part of her closet.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I'm happy for Miss Tina. I thought she would stay married to Matthew forever and just be one of those suffer in silence types. 

Good on her for divorcing, moving on, being fabulous and finding love again.


----------



## morgan20

There is hope for me then, 46 with a daughter of 12 going through a separation with my partner of 18 years


----------



## Ms Kiah

Sorry to hear that! You will be fine!

Miss Tina won because she's happy. Mathew is broke & being sued by all his Baby Mama's and creditors like the loser he is.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Alright, Mrs Tina *claps* Get into the slay.


----------



## chowlover2

morgan20 said:


> There is hope for me then, 46 with a daughter of 12 going through a separation with my partner of 18 years




Plenty of hope for you! My Dad passed when I was 19 and my brother 12. She was 44. It took 4 yrs, but she met a wonderful man who spoiled her. You might kiss some frogs, but hang in there!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ms Kiah said:


> I'm happy for Miss Tina. I thought she would stay married to Matthew forever and just be one of those suffer in silence types.
> 
> Good on her for divorcing, moving on, being fabulous and finding love again.


All of this!


----------



## DivineMissM

morgan20 said:


> There is hope for me then, 46 with a daughter of 12 going through a separation with my partner of 18 years



So sorry to hear that.  It's so hard, but you'll be just fine.



Ms Kiah said:


> Sorry to hear that! You will be fine!
> 
> Miss Tina won because she's happy. Mathew is broke & being sued by all his Baby Mama's and creditors like the loser he is.



Yep!  My first husband was (is) a total a$$.  Cheated on me probably our whole marriage, and was emotionally abusive.  When I left him he moved right in with his mistress.  They were together until around Christmas this year (about 6 years, + however long they were together while we were married).  Anyway...I happily moved on with life knowing eventually karma would come around.  And boy did it.  The dumb *** put his business, house, cars, and everything in her name so he could claim he was broke and get out of paying what he should have in child support.  Well, guess what happened when she dumped him?  LOL  Now he's living in some crappy apartment with no car, no money, nothing.  Meanwhile, my husband and I are happier than ever.  We just had another baby girl, business is good, life is good.  Karma.   

All that to say, don't let some loser bring you down.  Happiness is just around the corner.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are a couple who are well-versed in the world in of art and happily drop hundreds of thousands of dollars on a piece if it inspires them. 

So it was no surprise to see Jay-Z and Beyoncé perusing some works at an art show in Los Angeles on Saturday.

The event, Wes Lang's The Longest Night Of The Year, was held at Hollywood's Milk Studios.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ngeles-wear-matching-denim.html#ixzz3deoK9TdA


----------



## Lounorada

Instagram


----------



## knasarae

So I just read that Bey is in talks to be in the next Avengers movie????


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> So I just read that Bey is in talks to be in the next Avengers movie????


geez, no way....


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> So I just read that Bey is in talks to be in the next Avengers movie????







i just flashed back to her in austin powers!!!  lawd not again!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Instagram



Is that glue residue on her edges? 





knasarae said:


> So I just read that Bey is in talks to be in the next Avengers movie????


----------



## summer2815

knasarae said:


> So I just read that Bey is in talks to be in the next Avengers movie????



PLEASE NO! NO!  JUST NO!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Guess I am the one that liked her as Foxy Cleopatra.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

My word I really hopes her acting has gotten better. Doubt it tho.


----------



## knasarae

Ladybug09 said:


> geez, no way....





bag-princess said:


> i just flashed back to her in austin powers!!!  lawd not again!!!





summer2815 said:


> PLEASE NO! NO!  JUST NO!





jimmyshoogirl said:


> My word I really hopes her acting has gotten better. Doubt it tho.



Yea, I am a big scifi junkie... Star Trek, Star Wars, superheroes, MARVEL, etc.  I got seriously concerned when I saw that.  Hopefully not.  I do not enjoy her as an actress.



> Today in self-fulfilling prophecies, we bring you this: Beyoncé is currently rumored to be in talks to join a future Avengers film. Thus, the real-life superhero with an enviably loyal fan base (we see you, BeyHive) might soon become a Marvel-approved superhero in a billion-dollars-strong franchise. According to (don't laugh) The Daily Star, a senior executive at distributor Disney welcomes the addition of Beyoncé to the Marvel universe. "We would love to have Beyoncé on board," says the unnamed individual, "almost certainly as a newcomer to the screen from Marvels existing catalogue of comic book characters."
> 
> The Star claims that Beyoncé is being considered for the following roles (many of which make no sense in relation to Avengers or even Marvel at large), though a far more exciting approach would be to simply just allow Beyoncé to play herself in future Avengers entries:
> 
> Boom-Boom  the alter-ego of Tabitha Smith with a penchant for plasma bombs.
> 
> Tigra  fond of cats, not fond of crime.
> 
> Blink  possesses the ability to teleport herself (and others) anywhere she pleases, though this seems like something Beyoncé would probably already be able to do.
> 
> Hawkeye  fights with swords, has a boring name.
> 
> More to come, including but not limited to a retraction of these statements.



http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2015/06/beyonce-rumored-to-join-avengers-marvel-universe


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...erim-ceo-quits-3-months-job-article-1.2268051

*Jay Zs Tidal interim CEO leaves after 3 months, second to exit since launch* 

Jay Z's Tidal wave is quickly becoming a tsunami.

Peter Tonstad is the second CEO to leave the music streaming service since its launch in October, the Wall Street Journal reports.

Tonstad, who was on the job for just three months, was named interim CEO shortly after Tidal ditched its first CEO, Andy Chen, in April.

"We are thankful to Peter for stepping in as interim CEO and wish him the best for the future," a Tidal official told WSJ, which reported Tonstad was let go.

In a conflicting report, Tonstad said he quit.

"The only thing I can confirm is that I have resigned," he told Norwegian news site Dagens Naeringsliv, according to Gizmodo.com.

Although the streaming service had a quiet launch in October, it made headlines in March after a star-studded launch event #TIDALforALL in New York City. There it was announced that superstars like Madonna, Kanye West, Rihanna, and Jay's wife Beyoncé are among the A-list musicians who are co-owners of Tidal.

Alicia Keys, another co-owner, said the artists hope Tidal will "forever change the course of music history."

Despite reports the service is failing, Jay Z defended it in late April, claiming a "smear campaign" is underway by big companies spending millions to launch against Tidal.

"Tidal is doing just fine," he tweeted April 26. "We have over 770,000 subs. We have been in business less than one month. #TidalFacts"

That's nothing compared to Spotify's 60 million subscribers and the potential tidal wave Apple Music can bring when it launches on June 30.

A rep for Tidal has yet to respond to the Daily News' request for comment.


----------



## YSoLovely

A mess.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> Yea, I am a big scifi junkie... Star Trek, Star Wars, superheroes, MARVEL, etc.  I got seriously concerned when I saw that.  Hopefully not.  I do not enjoy her as an actress.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2015/06/beyonce-rumored-to-join-avengers-marvel-universe


I don't enjoy her neither JHud....now she was made for Dreamgirls, but the rest nah....


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> i just flashed back to her in austin powers!!!  lawd not again!!!




Lol!  First thing that came to my mind too!  Mess.


----------



## NY_Mami

Lounorada said:


> Instagram



I'm mad them ice creams say $4.00 I hope they are in the Carribean...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol didn't notice the prices!


I remember chasing the ice cream truck when I was younger. Awww


----------



## DivineMissM

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Lol didn't notice the prices!
> 
> 
> I remember chasing the ice cream truck when I was younger. Awww



With quarters!  $4.00 for some ice cream...smh


----------



## Sasha2012

A nice blouse and smart slacks may be adequate for some when heading to the office - but not Beyonce.

The 33-year-old had some business to take care of in New York on Tuesday and turned up the heat in an super glamorous getup.

Bey strutted into her office wearing a cut-out black dress with thigh-high slit flashing her toned pins.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gh-high-split-heads-office.html#ixzz3eb8xWivj


----------



## BPC

The skirt looks like it's stretching a bit too much. Love the shoes though.

She almost got it right this time, almost!!


----------



## bag-princess

What is going on above her right knee???  That leg looks suspect!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/30/beyonce-shares-photos-video-from-recent-family-vacation/

Beyonce looks super fierce while stepping out in New York City wearing a black dress and a leather jacket on Tuesday afternoon (June 30).

The 33-year-old entertainer took to her website that day to share some new photos from her recent family vacation with husband Jay Z and their daughter Blue Ivy. Also, see a cute video she shared below!

Despite not being in attendance, Beyonce was one of the big winners at the BET Awards over the weekend. She won the awards for Best Female R&B/Pop Artist, Video of the Year for 7/11, and Video Director of the Year.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> What is going on above her right knee??? That leg looks suspect!


 
Skirt looks way too tight across her thigh, where the slit ends is scrunching her skin- making her leg look wrinkly. Not flattering, at all.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Skirt looks way too tight across her thigh, where the slit ends is scrunching her skin- making her leg look wrinkly. Not flattering, at all.





no it really isn't!!  even though they claim she looks "fierce"!   i don't know why people force their bodies into such tight outfits.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Oh I love her ring.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

bag-princess said:


> What is going on above her right knee???  That leg looks suspect!



Cellulite - what else?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/30/beyonce-shares-photos-video-from-recent-family-vacation/
> 
> Beyonce looks super fierce while stepping out in New York City wearing a black dress and a leather jacket on Tuesday afternoon (June 30).
> 
> The 33-year-old entertainer took to her website that day to share some new photos from her recent family vacation with husband Jay Z and their daughter Blue Ivy. Also, see a cute video she shared below!
> 
> Despite not being in attendance, Beyonce was one of the big winners at the BET Awards over the weekend. She won the awards for Best Female R&B/Pop Artist, Video of the Year for &#8220;7/11,&#8221; and Video Director of the Year.



She is so basic...



Bag*Snob said:


> Oh I love her ring.


Yeah, to hide the removed, or some like to believe 'faded' IV tattoo...


----------



## ForeverYoung87

that is one long pinky nail. How self absorbed do you have to be to do these biweekly "photoshoots"


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> no it really isn't!! even though they claim she looks "fierce"!* i don't know why people force their bodies into such tight outfits*.


 
It's crazy. I couldnt wear anything that doesn't fit right, nothing worse than feeling uncomfortable.
There is nothing 'fierce' about looking like your stuffed into sausage casing


----------



## DC-Cutie

just checking... yep, hand on hip/thigh walk in full affect!


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> just checking... yep, hand on hip/thigh walk in full affect!


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> It's crazy. I couldnt wear anything that doesn't fit right, nothing worse than feeling uncomfortable.
> *There is nothing 'fierce' about looking like your stuffed into sausage casing*





exactly! 

and you KNOW that they are uncomfortable - because they are are always pulling and trying to fix whatever it is they are wearing.  if you don't want people looking at it - cover it up and don't have it hanging all out!


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> exactly!
> 
> and you KNOW that they are uncomfortable - because they are are always pulling and trying to fix whatever it is they are wearing.  if you don't want people looking at it - cover it up and don't have it hanging all out!


----------



## knasarae

Bag*Snob said:


> Oh I love her ring.



I would love to get a ring like that with my fiance's name on it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I was just looking at that Self Portrait dress in white online. She looks good, I just wish she had done a different shoe.


----------



## Lounorada

NYC, July 2nd.


Tumblr


----------



## Sarahs12

Lounorada said:


> NYC, July 2nd.
> 
> 
> Tumblr



Love this dress


----------



## GoGlam

That dress would look great on me!

Beyoncé is always trying too hard.  How much metal hardware embellishments can she have... On her dress, bag and shoes.  Just STOP.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute dress.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/07/05/beyonce-celebrates-fourth-of-july-in-new-orleans-with-friends/

Beyonce smiles for the camera while attending St. Herons 17 Wards Weekend Wine & Grind for Essence Festival held at Etoile Polaire No 1 on Saturday (July 4) in New Orleans, La.

The 33-year-old entertainer was joined by her sister Solange Knowles, BFF Kelly Rowland, and rapper Missy Elliot.

Beys hubby Jay Z and Solanges husband Alan Ferguson were also in attendance, as was singer Erykah Badu.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Whew! Solo look BEAT!


----------



## Tivo

GoGlam said:


> That dress would look great on me!
> 
> Beyoncé is always trying too hard.  How much metal hardware embellishments can she have... On her dress, bag and shoes.  Just STOP.


And never looks comfortable.


----------



## morgan20

Solange looks really bad....hair and skin what happened


----------



## bag-princess

BadAzzBish said:


> Whew! Solo look BEAT!





she sure does.  she and kelly look like they bought that hair from the same place.


----------



## GoGlam

Tivo said:


> And never looks comfortable.




Yes!! That's the worst part


----------



## dangerouscurves

GoGlam said:


> That dress would look great on me!
> 
> Beyoncé is always trying too hard.  How much metal hardware embellishments can she have... On her dress, bag and shoes.  Just STOP.




She's coordinating her outfit, Girl!


----------



## knasarae

Lounorada said:


> NYC, July 2nd.
> 
> 
> Tumblr



Nobody walks like that lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> And never looks comfortable.


 
NEVER!


I mean really, who walks around holding their purse like that in one hand and other hand on thigh?  No damn body!


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> Nobody walks like that lol.




nobody!!


----------



## Lounorada

Tina at the launch party for her Ebony Magazine cover (July issue) in Los Angeles.






















DailyMail


----------



## Ladybug09

That Jaw is tight! but them hands are talking....

Overall, she looks good though...Glad she found happiness.


----------



## charmesh

Why do magazines feel the need to have launch parties for covers? It's not like they don't have a new one every month.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Miss Tina really should've left her face alone  She looks good in slightly overdone plastic surgery kinda way but still...why are these women so afraid to age the way nature intended?!


----------



## Cocolicious

She looks like her face was super glued together....


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Miss Tina really should've left her face alone  She looks good* in slightly overdone plastic surgery kinda way* but still...why are these women so afraid to age the way nature intended?!





Cocolicious said:


> She looks like her face was super glued together....






ITA with you guys!! 

her body looks great but when you close in on that face it is just scary!:weird:  she went a little bit too far and i really hope that she is done!


----------



## ByeKitty

morgan20 said:


> Solange looks really bad....hair and skin what happened



She just looks make-up free to me...


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> She just looks make-up free to me...





she is but she is no natural beauty.


----------



## lulu212121

Global Citizen, anyone? I see she is one of the headliners. Will she be the opener or the close? I suspect her hubby will make an appearance with her.


----------



## lp640

07/13..New York City


----------



## NY_Mami

lp640 said:


> 07/13..New York City


 
In flats! **GASP**

That is something you don't see everyday...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's been wearing flats more since having Blue. 

I like those snake printed chucks, she looks cute...regular but cute. 

I don't understand how she constantly wears her hair down all the time. During the summer my hair stays in high buns, ponytails and tucked french braids. IDHTT for all that hair in my face and down my back.


----------



## YSoLovely

Bey's forever holding her arms in awkward positions when she's walking... 

I was wondering what she was doing with her left arm in this pic and...




beyonce-contour


she's holding her bag.  Why not let it swing freely?


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's been wearing flats more since having Blue.
> 
> I like those snake printed chucks, she looks cute...regular but cute.
> 
> I don't understand how she constantly wears her hair down all the time. During the summer my hair stays in high buns, ponytails and tucked french braids. IDHTT for all that hair in my face and down my back.


 
I know right! It is too hot for that...


----------



## YSoLovely

NY_Mami said:


> In flats! **GASP**
> 
> That is something you don't see everyday...




Custom python 
https://instagram.com/p/40ar-lDVNl/
https://instagram.com/p/5D4lALjVLs/?taken-by=shoptaxidermy

Blue got a pair, too.


----------



## 1249dcnative

When I see pics like this it makes me understand one of the reasons that I'm such a Rihanna fan. Maybe she isn't wearing the padding so she's hiding her backside; what is she hiding in the front though?


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's been wearing flats more since having Blue.
> 
> I like those snake printed chucks, she looks cute...regular but cute.
> 
> I don't understand how she constantly wears her hair down all the time. During the summer my hair stays in high buns, ponytails and tucked french braids. *IDHTT for all that hair in my face and down my back.*




that's because she can take it off when she gets home!!!   you can't!  that little time she is out and about having someone take her here and there doesn't bother her.





1249dcnative said:


> When I see pics like this it makes me understand one of the reasons that I'm such a Rihanna fan. Maybe she isn't wearing the padding so she's hiding her backside; *what is she hiding in the front though?*





she is an odd one!  i was wondering the same thing - does bey have a camel toe she doesn't want to world to see!?


----------



## berrydiva

Maybe it's that time of the month for her and she had a little mishap or thinks she did...you know that feeling when you think you had an oops and feel self-conscious until you check (maybe that's just me). It's odd that she's hiding front and back.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love that dress her mom is wearing.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Maybe it's that time of the month for her and she had a little mishap or thinks she did...you know that feeling when you think you had an oops and feel self-conscious until you check (maybe that's just me). It's odd that she's hiding front and back.





no.


----------



## BadAzzBish

1249dcnative said:


> When I see pics like this it makes me understand one of the reasons that I'm such a Rihanna fan. Maybe she isn't wearing the padding so she's hiding her backside; what is she hiding in the front though?



To get people talking. She pulls stunts for attention - period.


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce Knowles was positively glowing as she stepped out in New York on Tuesday.

The mother-of-one put on a leggy display in her glamorous get up though she was merely popping into her office in Midtown Manhattan.

Teaming tiny denim shorts with a tight sleeveless knit top, the 33-year-old singer flattered her fabulous figure. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Dukes-pops-office-New-York.html#ixzz3fu3E5Yz6


----------



## Sassys

7/14/15


----------



## DC-Cutie

another day, another awkward pose, walk, purse holding moment...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> 7/14/15





there is that strategic placement of that purse again!   we see you bey  you make me


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> 7/14/15


 
These women and their expensive camel-toe-covers 
If the shorts/jeans/pants are too tight, you feel uncomfortable and you have to awkwardly walk with your designer prop in front of you to hide the tragic camel-toe... then your shorts/jeans/pants DON'T FIT! Change the damn things and wear something that actually fits. Simple.as.that.


----------



## charmesh

Her face & boobs look bloated. Maybe there is something other than camel toe that she is trying to hide


----------



## YSoLovely

Or maybe she's showing off the goods she got for free


----------



## rjttam2008

charmesh said:


> Her face & boobs look bloated. Maybe there is something other than camel toe that she is trying to hide



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I doubt she's pregnant...there are rumors she's dropping new music this year, she's back in work mode.

Ditch the vest, change the shoes and the latest outfit would've been cute.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Her face does look puffy and her thighs are a tad thicker. Maybe it's that time of the month lol or not. Or maybe she's channeling Khloe.


----------



## FabulousDiva

charmesh said:


> Her face & boobs look bloated. Maybe there is something other than camel toe that she is trying to hide



I agree.  She is officially on my preggars watch.  She looks really swollen in the face as well and her boobs look larger.


----------



## Sassys

I just noticed the Carters didn't do a yacht vacation this year/summer. They usually go away in June. I always look forward to seeing their yacht trips.


----------



## lp640

New York City 07/15/15


----------



## New-New

I like this look. I'm questioning the shoe choice but it's def an improvement from some of ha other recent looks.


----------



## bag-princess

FabulousDiva said:


> I agree.  She is officially on my preggars watch.  She looks really swollen in the face as well and her boobs look larger.




i would just scream if she announced she was and blew kim's roll to a screeching halt!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i would just scream if she announced she was and blew kim's roll to a screeching halt!!



 agree!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That outfit's not bad, but it's not really appropriate for an 80 degree July afternoon. Wonder what she's doing with the camera.


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That outfit's not bad, but it's not really appropriate for an 80 degree July afternoon.* Wonder what she's doing with the camera*.





you didn't know????   bey is a professional photographer.   she takes pics all the time to store away in her climate controlled storage facility for future use.  you will see that camera in her hand from time to time.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Cool! I have a DSLR that I've been trying to learn how to use. So far just using the dvd that came with it to learn the basics. I'm going to take a couple classes


----------



## knasarae

This constant covering of herself with purses, books and strange arm positions.. it's annoying. No one walks like that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's the dead of summer she's dressed for fall...how very Kardashian of her


----------



## Freckles1

cute_classy said:


> that outfit's not bad, but it's not really appropriate for an 80 degree july afternoon. Wonder what she's doing with the camera.




+1


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That outfit's not bad, but it's not really appropriate for an 80 degree July afternoon. Wonder what she's doing with the camera.





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's the dead of summer she's dressed for fall...how very Kardashian of her



I wasn't hot here yesterday. I had on a sweater when I went into the office and when I left.


----------



## lp640

New York City, 07/20/2015


----------



## berrydiva

Honestly, it was one thousand degrees yesterday what's with the tux jacket?!


----------



## knasarae

When you're that rich you don't get hot.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, it was one thousand degrees yesterday what's with the tux jacket?!



I had a jacket on. My office is freezing and my bus is always a meat locker.


----------



## Freckles1

I honestly think men are more accustomed to the change of temperature. They always seem to be able to keep their suit jacket on when I'm about to die in a sleeveless dress!!


----------



## lp640

New York 07/21


----------



## morgan20

She looks nice


----------



## azania

She looks beautiful. Love the hair


----------



## Lounorada

Her body looks great in that dress, love the colour. A good outfit for Bey, it's been a while!


----------



## sparkle7

It's July though! That outfit is nice but better for Fall.


----------



## lenie

Can anyone ID her bag?


----------



## deltalady

lenie said:


> Can anyone ID her bag?



It looks like the Givenchy Pyramid bag.


----------



## knasarae

I just want to smack that hand off her hip lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lp640 said:


> New York 07/21



She looks great.


----------



## Cocolicious

lp640 said:


> New York City, 07/20/2015



He looks ridiculous like always.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

knasarae said:


> I just want to smack that hand off her hip lol.




That pageant pose is etched in her brain. She can't help it [emoji23]


----------



## Cocolicious

Everyone knows she didn't carry her baby. She does so many photo shoots of legs, arms , tummy and butt hanging out but once she got pregnant not one real belly shot with her face included in it. Beyoncé is a phony.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Cocolicious said:


> Everyone knows she didn't carry her baby. She does so many photo shoots of legs, arms , tummy and butt hanging out but once she got pregnant not one real belly shot with her face included in it. Beyoncé is a phony.



There were photos of her on vacation in a bikini with a pregnancy belly. Come on


----------



## lulu212121

ForeverYoung87 said:


> There were photos of her on vacation in a bikini with a pregnancy belly. Come on


Really? How far along was she? I remember pics where she looked like she was purposely sticking her belly out early on, but don't recall any later 2nd or 3rd trimester photos.


----------



## Cocolicious

One picture that was photoshopped is not a pregnancy picture.


----------



## deltalady

Is this really still being discussed?


----------



## Cocolicious

lulu212121 said:


> Really? How far along was she? I remember pics where she looked like she was purposely sticking her belly out early on, but don't recall any later 2nd or 3rd trimester photos.


She looked like she had a full meal not a baby In that picture too. She didn't carry that baby and that is fine but don't claim you did if you didn't. Lying which is very good at. To this day she still can't provide proof.


----------



## Cocolicious

deltalady said:


> Is this really still being discussed?



No it's your imagination...? Perhaps


----------



## deltalady

Let me back out this thread before I back slide.


----------



## morgan20

Cocolicious said:


> She looked like she had a full meal not a baby In that picture too. She didn't carry that baby and that is fine but don't claim you did if you didn't. Lying which is very good at. To this day she still can't provide proof.




But why does she have to prove whether she carried the baby or not? I mean I don't care either way! Even though I do believe she carried Blue


----------



## Cocolicious

morgan20 said:


> But why does she have to prove whether she carried the baby or not? I mean I don't care either way! Even though I do believe she carried Blue


she doesn't but don't lie about it.


----------



## New-New

lp640 said:


> New York 07/21



She looks great also lol at her navigating between those sewer grates


----------



## berrydiva

The fact that anyone thinks Jay's mom would allow such games and be cool with this woman faking a pregnancy is comical to me. But I still can't believe this is being discussed.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

lulu212121 said:


> Really? How far along was she? I remember pics where she looked like she was purposely sticking her belly out early on, but don't recall any later 2nd or 3rd trimester photos.




This doesn't look photoshopped or like she had a big lunch. I don't even like them but come on guys. 


i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/qcbgxcmmtrg8fkh9qjmk.jpg


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So...Blue Ivy is how old now and this is still a topic of conversation? Bey could've released video of Blue coming out of her and some people still wouldn't believe it.


----------



## mcb100

I just read on several different internet sites that in the past, Jay Z has pled guilty to stabbing a man in 1999  With all due respect, I cannot believe he walked away with no jail time, just probation.


On a side note, I wonder what Beyoncé has been up to lately.


----------



## berrydiva

mcb100 said:


> I just read on several different internet sites that in the past, Jay Z has pled guilty to stabbing a man in 1999  With all due respect, I cannot believe he walked away with no jail time, just probation.


He talks about it in his book briefly. I don't think he mentioned Rivera's name though...it's been awhile since I read his book. But it was an assault charge where he originally plead not guilty. He got probation for the Un Rivera stabbing in exchange for a guilty plea. So it wasn't originally a guilty plea; he wanted to avoid jail time and struck a deal...he said he was afraid the state would come down hard on him after Puff was acquitted a little earlier. The NY hip hop police were in full force and he didn't want the 15 years...he felt because they didn't get Puff, he would've been done for and decided to stay out of jail. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Cocolicious

berrydiva said:


> The fact that anyone thinks Jay's mom would allow such games and be cool with this woman faking a pregnancy is comical to me. But I still can't believe this is being discussed.



Hope you had a good laugh then because I believe she faked it. This a thread for Beyoncé where should I talk about it? Hahaha!


----------



## Cocolicious

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So...Blue Ivy is how old now and this is still a topic of conversation? Bey could've released video of Blue coming out of her and some people still wouldn't believe it.



I don't know how old she is but since this is a Beyoncé thread...I think I'm staying on topic you don't have to read it or join in....oh but bringing up a 1999 jayz stabbing is how old? Bwhahaha!

x


----------



## GoldengirlNY

lp640 said:


> New York 07/21




She looks really good, maybe she's coming out of extreme AC, hence the sweater dress.


----------



## berrydiva




----------



## berrydiva

:weird:

*turns back around and walks out the door*


----------



## Cocolicious

lp640 said:


> New York 07/21



She always looks robotic. Lol!


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> :weird:
> 
> *turns back around and walks out the door*




I'm right behind you, B.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> :weird:
> 
> *turns back around and walks out the door*




Hold the door for me...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Where ya'll goin? I don't see an issue.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> :weird:
> 
> *turns back around and walks out the door*







YSoLovely said:


> I'm right behind you, B.







Lounorada said:


> Hold the door for me...




Girls! Don't leave me alone!


----------



## YSoLovely

sugarscape


----------



## Cocolicious

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3073159
> 
> sugarscape



Always grainy photoshopped pictures. Smh. No one wants to talk about this anymore but yet still playing  lawyer with evidence. Ha!


----------



## shoegal

Gotcha - really thought I had missed something. Not sure what the shame in being pregnant would be. That one pic of her in a department store did it for me. Not that it mattered. I've always been of the mind if you feed any kid long enough they look like you. Just wish she could've enjoyed the pregnancy without all that silliness.


----------



## Cocolicious

shoegal said:


> Gotcha - really thought I had missed something. Not sure what the shame in being pregnant would be. That one pic of her in a department store did it for me. Not that it mattered. I've always been of the mind if you feed any kid long enough they look like you. Just wish she could've enjoyed the pregnancy without all that silliness.


Nah you didn't miss anything. PM's got you up to date. Sure came running fast for drama though. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## shoegal

You think way too much of yourself - no one has PM'd anything. I'm entitled to read and ask questions as I like.


----------



## Cocolicious

When you don't carry your own baby it's still a good idea to put your baby skin to skin on you. So that picture of her in gown with a clean baby makes sense.


----------



## berrydiva

New-New said:


> She looks great also lol at her navigating between those sewer grates



Not sewers...they're actually ventilation for the subways or access tunnels. They're like 5 stories deep...some like 10 stories. The alligators live in the sewers. Lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

berrydiva said:


> Not sewers...they're actually ventilation for the subways or access tunnels. They're like 5 stories deep...some like 10 stories. The alligators live in the sewers. Lol



Mole people in the tunnels!


----------



## lulu212121

Cocolicious said:


> Always grainy photoshopped pictures. Smh. No one wants to talk about this anymore but yet still playing  lawyer with evidence. Ha!


Always grainy photos of her pregnancy, but never of her parading her "fashions"! Even Katie Couric couldn't touch her belly.


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> Always grainy photos of her pregnancy, but never of her parading her "fashions"! Even Katie Couric couldn't touch her belly.


To be fair, most pregnant women I've encountered don't want random people touching their pregnant belly without asking permission first.


----------



## lulu212121

berrydiva said:


> To be fair, most pregnant women I've encountered don't want random people touching their pregnant belly without asking permission first.


Random people, fine. Katie Couric is not random.


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> Random people, fine. Katie Couric is not random.


Sorry I should've clarified...random meaning not family or close friends. Katie would be considered random. I wouldn't want her touching my stomach either and I find it creepy when people who don't know you well at all try to touch your pregnant belly.  But some people have no boundaries.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Agreed. Pregnant or not, keep you hands to yourself unless I give you permission to touch me. You can verbalize how cute my bump is without having to touch me. 

I get huffy about randoms standing a little too close to me in the grocery store, let alone someone touching me. I don't know your or where your grimy little hands have been, back up. At least Bey tried to be nice about, I would've swatted her hand away and gave her a look.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Agreed. Pregnant or not, keep you hands to yourself unless I give you permission to touch me. You can verbalize how cute my bump is without having to touch me.
> 
> *I get huffy about randoms standing a little too close to me in the grocery store, l*et alone someone touching me. I don't know your or where your grimy little hands have been, back up. At least Bey tried to be nice about, I would've swatted her hand away and gave her a look.




I hate people who have no sense of personal space. The other day I was on the subway and this random a** teenage boy sits down right next to me - when we were like 10 people in there. I looked at him like he was nuts and moved away to another one of the 30 *free *seats. :censor:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I don't understand people's fascination with touching pregnant belly's. I seriously don't get it and it's super annoying.


----------



## michie

I don't get it, either. It's a kid in a sac, moving, probably trying to get away from you. I don't even want to touch a belly when I'm invited to do so by the mother. Maybe I'm weird, but I'm not fascinated by it.


----------



## knasarae

I have already warned family, friends and co-workers.  When I get pregnant, if you touch my belly prepare to lose your hand.  That is so intrusive to me.  People act like a pregnant woman's belly is no longer a PART OF HER BODY.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I've physically (gently) slapped away the hand of someone who thought my pregnant belly was an invitation to feel my stomach. uh-uh.


----------



## pittcat

So was the video of what looks like her belly flopping over faked or I guess she said it was her dress... It definitely looks off and not like her dress wrinkling or folding to me, so what do people think that was? I only randomly saw that video so I'm not on a side, just really curious about that.

Agree about the touching a pregnant belly though, no way in hell that will go well if anyone ever tries that if/when I'm pregnant!


----------



## Jayne1

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3073159
> 
> sugarscape



I'm thinking she does this on purpose.  She must love the speculation because these pictures are ridiculous, grainy, out of focus, with weird body parts.

The baby in the bottom picture has alien ET fingers and the top picture has giant J hands covering disappearing panties.

For a woman who has her own professional pap following her everywhere, taking the best photos, she sure doesn't have anything that is remotely convincing during her pregnancy and I do believe she wants people to talk about this!


----------



## lp640

New York 07/22


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> I'm thinking she does this on purpose.  She must love the speculation because these pictures are ridiculous, grainy, out of focus, with weird body parts.
> 
> The baby in the bottom picture has alien ET fingers and the top picture has giant J hands covering disappearing panties.
> 
> For a woman who has her own professional pap following her everywhere, taking the best photos, she sure doesn't have anything that is remotely convincing during her pregnancy and I do believe she wants people to talk about this!



I thought these were video stills captured by fans not actual pictures.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I thought these were video stills captured by fans not actual pictures.



You are correct


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> You are correct



Okay whatever but they were still trying to fool people and doing it badly.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Okay whatever but they were still trying to fool people and doing it badly.



So they shopped the fans screen captures or they shopped the video while it was filmed?


----------



## jclaybo

Bey pregnant?


----------



## New-New

jclaybo said:


> Bey pregnant?



She lookin a Lil mo thicker I wouldn't be surprised. And anyone doubting she carried Blue just needs to see time lapse photos of that nose spreadin tbh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> She lookin a Lil mo thicker I wouldn't be surprised. And anyone doubting she carried Blue just needs to see time lapse photos of that nose spreadin tbh.



I think she's secretly chowing down on Popeye's!


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> I think she's secretly chowing down on Popeye's!



No she's vegan now.  <<sarcasm>>


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> I think she's secretly chowing down on Popeye's!



Not my occasionally vegan muva going to popeyes. She's truly so relatable.


----------



## berrydiva

Damn. I kind of want some fried chicken right now. thanks guys!


----------



## DC-Cutie

knasarae said:


> No she's vegan now.  <<sarcasm>>





New-New said:


> Not my occasionally vegan muva going to popeyes. She's truly so relatable.



i prefer to say she's 'vegan for compensation' - LOL


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> She lookin a Lil mo thicker I wouldn't be surprised. And anyone doubting she carried Blue just needs to see *time lapse photos of that nose spreadin tbh*.


 
Thank you! That pic of her in a store on the security cam says is all.  This topic really needs to stop already (getting beyond old). If she did it, that is between her and her maker.


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


> I hate people who have no sense of personal space. The other day I was on the subway and this random a** teenage boy sits down right next to me - when we were like 10 people in there. I looked at him like he was nuts and moved away to another one of the 30 *free *seats. :censor:



Allllllll of this!!!!!



knasarae said:


> I have already warned family, friends and co-workers.  When I get pregnant, if you touch my belly prepare to lose your hand.*  That is so intrusive to me.*  People act like a pregnant woman's belly is no longer a PART OF HER BODY.


I agreee!




knasarae said:


> No she's vegan now.  <<sarcasm>>


Line Wendy...yet still eating meat on the Show...


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> i prefer to say she's 'vegan for compensation' - LOL


----------



## Lounorada

New-New said:


> She lookin a Lil mo thicker I wouldn't be surprised.* And anyone doubting she carried Blue just needs to see time lapse photos of that nose spreadin tbh*.




This!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yum Popeyes!


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

She looks cute in these looks (minus the glasses with the red blazer outfit)


















Tumblr


----------



## azania

Love the last one! Any id? Super cute lounge outfit


----------



## Lounorada

azania said:


> Love the last one! Any id? Super cute lounge outfit


 
Sweatpants: Zoe Karssen
http://www.blacklabelboutique.com/zoe-karssen-kiss-loose-fit-sweat-pants/

Top: James Perse
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...detail-longsleeved-T-shirt-item-10929181.aspx

Shoes: Converse
http://www.converse.com/regular/chuck-taylor-all-star-classic-colors/M7652_030.html?CSID=CSE%7CPolyvore%7CM7652


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Sweatpants: Zoe Karssen
> http://www.blacklabelboutique.com/zoe-karssen-kiss-loose-fit-sweat-pants/
> 
> Top: James Perse
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...detail-longsleeved-T-shirt-item-10929181.aspx
> 
> Shoes: Converse
> http://www.converse.com/regular/chu...colors/M7652_030.html?CSID=CSE|Polyvore|M7652


 
LMAO, I was getting ready to confirm with you her sneakers. I got a craving to buy some, when I saw them.


----------



## azania

Lounorada said:


> Sweatpants: Zoe Karssen
> http://www.blacklabelboutique.com/zoe-karssen-kiss-loose-fit-sweat-pants/
> 
> Top: James Perse
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...detail-longsleeved-T-shirt-item-10929181.aspx
> 
> Shoes: Converse
> http://www.converse.com/regular/chu...colors/M7652_030.html?CSID=CSE|Polyvore|M7652




Thank you! You're on another level [emoji177]


----------



## dangerouscurves

azania said:


> Thank you! You're on another level [emoji177]




She really is!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> LMAO, I was getting ready to confirm with you her sneakers. I got a craving to buy some, when I saw them.


 
 




azania said:


> Thank you! You're on another level [emoji177]




You're welcome, azania!


----------



## Sassys

Jay Z invests in 'Uber for private jets': Jetsmarter app built by 27-year-old entrepreneur lets you book an plane anywhere in seconds
Jetsmarter is an app built by 27-year-old entrepreneur Sergey Petrossev 
New funding will go to expanding routes and buying up more flights
Members pay $9,000 (£5,797) a year to get access to private flights 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-seconds-raises-20-million.html#ixzz3gls741Dm


----------



## shoegal

Seems like a much better investment than Kanye and his fashion pursuits...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Jay Z invests in 'Uber for private jets': Jetsmarter app built by 27-year-old entrepreneur lets you book an plane anywhere in seconds
> Jetsmarter is an app built by 27-year-old entrepreneur Sergey Petrossev
> New funding will go to expanding routes and buying up more flights
> Members pay $9,000 (£5,797) a year to get access to private flights
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-seconds-raises-20-million.html#ixzz3gls741Dm




What?!?! If you really fly that often then membership fee is really cheap. Or do you have to pay a flight ticket other than the annual membership fee?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

dangerouscurves said:


> What?!?! If you really fly that often then membership fee is really cheap. Or do you have to pay a flight ticket other than the annual membership fee?



There's no way they're paying for private jets with that little. They have to be paying for the flight time in addition to the membership fee.


----------



## dangerouscurves

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> There's no way they're paying for private jets with that little. They have to be paying for the flight time in addition to the membership fee.




Alrighty [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## lp640

"Smitten Beyoncé and Jay Z proved their love is still on top form as they headed out on a date night to see U2 perform at Madison Square Garden in New York on Thursday."


----------



## sabrunka

Not feeling the hair.  A mix of frizzy and defined doesn't work well.


----------



## berrydiva

Does she keep her wigs in a pile on the floor of her closet or something?


----------



## BadAzzBish

sabrunka said:


> Not feeling the hair.  A mix of frizzy and defined doesn't work well.



Ita. Not as nice as Janet's look right now


----------



## ByeKitty

The hair just looks so...dry.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Is she drunk or just trying to hide a blemish? It's not like her to hide from paparazzi


----------



## knasarae

ByeKitty said:


> The hair just looks so...dry.



Based on most of the wigs she wears I think dry is her thing.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yikes


----------



## NY_Mami

BadAzzBish said:


> Ita. Not as nice as Janet's look right now


 
Yeah Janet's hair at the BET Awards was on point...


----------



## Ladybug09

lp640 said:


> "Smitten Beyoncé and Jay Z proved their love is still on top form as they headed out on a date night to see U2 perform at Madison Square Garden in New York on Thursday."



So she wearing dusters too like Kim K?


----------



## Sassys

Hamptons 7/24/15


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce was stopping traffic in New York City on Monday as she made her way to her office.

The 33-year-old made for an arresting sight, showcasing her extremely ample cleavage in a very low-cut dress.

The pretty black summer frock was covered in a pale pink flower print.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...loral-dress-heading-office.html#ixzz3h8oUZXOn


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good.


----------



## DivineMissM

I actually like everything about that look!  Even the shoes and sunglasses!  That may be a first!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Finally the DM has some accurate writing, that is in fact "ample cleavage".


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, dress is too tight.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Her boobs are trying to escape.


----------



## knasarae

Too much boob for me but, do you Bey.


----------



## jclaybo

I imagine Bey's wigs are kept somewhere hidden, she probably even hides them from Jay. I'm sure she packs them in a plastic bag like how they come when you buy them from a vendor.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Beyonce was stopping traffic in New York City on Monday as she made her way to her office.
> 
> The 33-year-old made for an arresting sight, showcasing her extremely ample cleavage in a very low-cut dress.
> 
> The pretty black summer frock was covered in a pale pink flower print.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...loral-dress-heading-office.html#ixzz3h8oUZXOn



She looks nice, even the wig looks decent.


----------



## YSoLovely

Like the 'fit (minus the blazer), but she's punishing her boobs in that dress. 




jclaybo said:


> I imagine Bey's wigs are kept somewhere hidden, she probably even hides them from Jay. I'm sure she packs them in a plastic bag like how they come when you buy them from a vendor.




I think she buys them, wears them, throws them out. She obviously hasn't got a clue how to maintain them, seeing how they're dry as hell 99% of the time.


----------



## knasarae

I thought she kept her "$100k wig collection in a climate-controlled room".  Can't remember where I read that but I promise I did.  Maybe it was here *shrugs* who knows.


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


----------



## jclaybo

Bey just stop
no need to PS, you still look fab hunny, but you looked a little thicker in the original photos which I liked better than the tumblr ones


----------



## jclaybo

yep I'm sure she does and when she cant get access to a new wig she chops off the hair and makes bangs and throws a hat on her head


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Beyonce was stopping traffic in New York City on Monday as she made her way to her office.
> 
> The 33-year-old made for an arresting sight, showcasing her extremely ample cleavage in a very low-cut dress.
> 
> The pretty black summer frock was covered in a pale pink flower print.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...loral-dress-heading-office.html#ixzz3h8oUZXOn





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Yeah, dress is too tight.


^^ Yup, too tight.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> I thought she kept her "$100k wig collection in a climate-controlled room".  Can't remember where I read that but I promise I did.  Maybe it was here *shrugs* who knows.



You are referring to her pics and videos of every performance.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> You are referring to her pics and videos of every performance.



Ohhhh


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> Tumblr



I like this look better without the blazer and the sunnies work better with the look as well.


----------



## berrydiva

I really like that dress.


----------



## ByeKitty

knasarae said:


> I thought she kept her "$100k wig collection in a climate-controlled room".  Can't remember where I read that but I promise I did.  Maybe it was here *shrugs* who knows.



100k?!!! She should ask for a refund!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> You are referring to her pics and videos of every performance.



You mean every breath.


----------



## Sassys

Hamptons 8/3/15


----------



## berrydiva

Her ankles and feet look swollen. She preggo?


----------



## YSoLovely

Blue is getting super tall.


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> Blue is getting super tall.



I know right she's like only 3 isn't she?


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Beyoncé in ny today


----------



## Lounorada

Well, that's a shapeless outfit  she looks good with the red lip, though.
I think she is pregnant... I guess time will tell.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Well, that's a shapeless outfit  she looks good with the red lip, though.
> I think she is pregnant... I guess time will tell.




She's headlining two festivals next month... them leotards don't lie.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> She's headlining two festivals next month... *them leotards don't lie*.


 
Mmm hmm  Like I said, time will tell!


----------



## uhpharm01

Lounorada said:


> Mmm hmm  Like I said, time will tell!



Yep


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Hmmmm. She looks pregnant to me too. Operation Bey's Bellywatch is ON


----------



## Jayne1

If this photo hasn't been doctored by paps, to look wider, then she looks pregnant and she most certainly did not look like this with her first "pregnancy."


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sassys said:


> .



Smh...biggest 3 y/o I've ever seen :what:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

BadAzzBish said:


> Smh...biggest 3 y/o I've ever seen :what:


She sure is. My sis is 6ft 1 and her husband is 6ft 3 and their 3 year old is tall but nowhere near this height


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> If this photo hasn't been doctored by paps, to look wider, then she looks pregnant and she most certainly did not look like this with her first "pregnancy."





She really does look pregnant!! And once again something is being held in front of her!


----------



## bag-princess

BadAzzBish said:


> Smh...biggest 3 y/o I've ever seen :what:



She really is! Where is all that height coming from?


----------



## DivineMissM

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Beyoncé in ny today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087237





Jayne1 said:


> If this photo hasn't been doctored by paps, to look wider, then she looks pregnant and she most certainly did not look like this with her first "pregnancy."



I love that dress.  She does look pregnant, but she didn't the other day in that tight floral dress, so who knows.


----------



## lp640

new york city 08/08/15


----------



## Ms Kiah

All that dancing night after night on tour will keep you smaller. Now she can relax and get her Popeyes on. I think she's definitely trying for another and hope Blue gets a sibling.

I like her romper.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Congratulations to Vogues Septrmber of the month cover feature: Beyoncé!!!!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Saw the full cover earlier. She's serving body and face, but the wet hair is a no.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I hope she is pregnant.. her maternity fashion was cute. Especially when she wore those DSquared skate booties


----------



## Sassys

Beyoncé Made a Video at the September Issue Cover Shoot
http://video.vogue.com/watch/beyonce-september-cover-video


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Other than the wet hair (why?) and the fact that this shoot looks like something she's done before, she looks good. She's only the third black woman to grace the September issue and the first black musician. That's great. 

So did they actually interview her or is her spread nothing but other people praising her


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks great but why the wet hair though?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Why is she on the cover...Does she have a project coming out?


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Why is she on the cover...Does she have a project coming out?


You need a project to be on the cover of Vogue?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the cover outfit.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I didn't realize it was her first time on the cover of Vogue. I thought she had already been on.  

She looks great, love the dark hair.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lanasyogamama said:


> I didn't realize it was her first time on the cover of Vogue. I thought she had already been on.
> 
> She looks great, love the dark hair.



I read it is her 3rd. First blk musician for the Sept. cover.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Why is she on the cover...Does she have a project coming out?



Made in America headliner.


----------



## lanasyogamama

BagOuttaHell said:


> I read it is her 3rd. First blk musician for the Sept. cover.



Oh, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Other than the wet hair (why?) and the fact that this shoot looks like something she's done before, she looks good. She's only the third black woman to grace the September issue and the first black musician. That's great.
> 
> *So did they actually interview her or is her spread nothing but other people praising her*




That would be so Beyoncé, though. :lolots:


----------



## knasarae

I don't get her obsession with the wet hair look.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> That would be so Beyoncé, though. :lolots:



It would. I asked because all the quotes released so far are from other people. Usually when an issue comes out, they pull quotes from the actual interview with the person. I just found it a bit strange.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

berrydiva said:


> You need a project to be on the cover of Vogue?



That's how it normally works they're usually on it because they're trying to sell something unless it's a Kardashian


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> That's how it normally works they're usually on it because they're trying to sell something unless it's a Kardashian


Thanks. Thought the Sept Vogue was different because it was the biggest issue.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

berrydiva said:


> Thanks. Thought the Sept Vogue was different because it was the biggest issue.



Oh I was talking mags in general. Idk about September Vogue specifically.


----------



## bisousx

Cover of Sept issue? Nice. Well deserved. Although the prestige of Vogue has been long gone, even more so since KK's been on the cover.


----------



## Ladybug09

I like that last black dress.


----------



## New-New

I love this and I hear she's supposedly dropping new music soon. She was spotted filming a music video on the low a few weeks ago. Idk if my edges or my anxiety can take another surprise album.


----------



## twinkle.tink

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Other than the wet hair (why?) and the fact that this shoot looks like something she's done before, she looks good. She's only the third black woman to grace the September issue and the first black musician. That's great.
> 
> So did they actually interview her or is her spread nothing but other people praising her





berrydiva said:


> Her body looks great but why the wet hair though?





knasarae said:


> I don't get her obsession with the wet hair look.



I am so glad I am not the only one that doesn't care for the wet hair look. I rarely think it looks good on anyone. To me it's always 'drowned rat'. 

Other than that I really like most of it. I love that third dress; the lace one.


----------



## lulu212121

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Why is she on the cover...Does she have a project coming out?


She's one of the headliners for Global Citizen in Central Park & that is in September.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Other than the wet hair (why?) and the fact that this shoot looks like something she's done before, she looks good. She's only the third black woman to grace the September issue and the first black musician. That's great.
> 
> So did they actually interview her or is her spread nothing but other people praising her




Quoting you again because from the looks of it, she really did not sit down for an interview. Just random quotes by other people. 
Her fans love it, though. It's a sign of _ha power _


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Vogue knows better than to try and get a coherent answer out of her.


----------



## .pursefiend.

What's so special about getting the September cover?


----------



## YSoLovely

.pursefiend. said:


> What's so special about getting the September cover?



It's the biggest issue of the year, most advertisers, etc.
They even made a film about it. It's quite interesting.


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> I don't get her obsession with the wet hair look.




if it ain't wet - it's blonde.  




CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Vogue knows better than to try and get a coherent answer out of her.




   i was going to say something else but once i read this i was LOL and forgot what it was!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> What's so special about getting the September cover?



Look at September Issue on YouTube...  September is a cutthroat month for Vogue


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> *It's the biggest issue of the year,* most advertisers, etc.
> They even made a film about it. It's quite interesting.






yes i usually live for it - waiting to get my hands on it along with harper's bazaar,instyle and elle.
but i could do without her on the cover. for real.


----------



## .pursefiend.

YSoLovely said:


> It's the biggest issue of the year, most advertisers, etc.
> They even made a film about it. It's quite interesting.





DC-Cutie said:


> Look at September Issue on YouTube...  September is a cutthroat month for Vogue




thanks boos! I'll check it out


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes! Highly recommend The September Issue. Anna is good in documentaries/docuseries.


----------



## Jayne1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Vogue knows better than to try and get a coherent answer out of her.



True!

Also, she wants to be mysterious, unlike others who love telling every detail of their lives. Obscurity is her shtick, partly because she has nothing to say, anyway.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> True!
> 
> Also, she wants to be mysterious, unlike others who love telling every detail of their lives. Obscurity is her shtick, *partly because she has nothing to say, anyway*.





and what she does -  she can't articulate it.


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> Quoting you again because from the looks of it, she really did not sit down for an interview. Just random quotes by other people.
> Her fans love it, though. It's a sign of _ha power _



*#HaImpact #BeyInspired *

honestly tho i'm just mentally preparing myself for some new music to drop


----------



## 1249dcnative

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Vogue knows better than to try and get a coherent answer out of her.


My first big laugh of the day; and absolutely true. Nothing to read here, just look at the pictures...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does anyone know if I have a shot of it being delivered by next Thursday?  I'm going on vaca and I'd love to bring it.


----------



## Sassys

Last Vogue shoot


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Last Vogue shoot


NOM NOM NOM at those cheeks!

Blue, not Bey


----------



## Bag*Snob

I just want to bite those cheeks on Blue.  Cutie.


----------



## Lounorada

More pics from Vogue / Sept '15











Vogue


----------



## berrydiva

Blue is so adorable!


----------



## jclaybo

Her real hair, nice


----------



## Sassys

8/19 - nyc


----------



## Jayne1

Some of us were just talking about this a few pages back. Bey doesn&#8217;t speak anymore. 



> *Beyoncé Is Seen but Not Heard*
> 
> It may be unusual for Vogue, whose representatives declined to comment, but it is no longer unusual for Beyoncé. At some imperceptible point around 2013 to 2014, she appears to have stopped giving face-to-face interviews. A member of her team told a reporter in May that despite numerous appearances, she had not answered a direct question in more than a year. Her publicist declined to clarify this stance. (When Beyoncé does answer questions, it tends to be in writing or, for TV, taped.)



http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/20/f...not-heard.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=1


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Some of us were just talking about this a few pages back. *Bey doesnt speak anymore. *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/20/f...not-heard.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=1






they finally realized that there is no helping her and this would be for the best!


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Some of us were just talking about this a few pages back. Bey doesnt speak anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/20/f...not-heard.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=1



Some people are better left seen and not heard. I don't want to hear her speak anyway.


----------



## New-New

I mean Bey said in ha documentary that she wanted the focus to be on ha music and ha artistic expression and not things that could be used as tabloid fodder.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> they finally realized that there is no helping her and this would be for the best!


lol!:d


----------



## berrydiva

New-New said:


> I mean Bey said in ha documentary that she wanted the focus to be on ha music and ha artistic expression and not things that could be used as tabloid fodder.


Ha?


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> Ha?



That means "her" in Beyhive.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> That means "her" in Beyhive.



Thanks.


----------



## lp640

New-New said:


> I mean Bey said in ha documentary that she wanted the focus to be on ha music and ha artistic expression and not things that could be used as tabloid fodder.



Let's just be honest here.

Beyonce simply can not string together a coherent sentence, so her management has decided that going mute would be better for her image.   Everything she says is scripted as she is very uneducated and exposing that to the world would severely damage her brand.


----------



## Ladybug09

lp640 said:


> Let's just be honest here.
> 
> Beyonce simply can not string together a coherent sentence, so her management has decided that going mute would be better for her image.   Everything she says is scripted as she is very uneducated and exposing that to the world would severely damage her brand.



Well dang! Lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

lp640 said:


> Let's just be honest here.
> 
> Beyonce simply can not string together a coherent sentence, so her management has decided that going mute would be better for her image.   Everything she says is scripted as she is very uneducated and exposing that to the world would severely damage her brand.




Yesssss! This!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Ha?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## bisousx

Ladybug09 said:


> Well dang! Lol



Lmao that was my exact thought


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Well dang! Lol




The truth ain't always pretty!! LOL


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Team Britney should take notes and stop giving interviews too


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ladybug09 said:


> Well dang! Lol



Right. I actually said "Well damn" after I read it.  

I wonder if elevator-gate played a part in her not deciding to do interviews. Someone was bound to ask her about it in a face to face interview but by not doing them they don't have a chance. She's all about control.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. I actually said "Well damn" after I read it.
> 
> I wonder if elevator-gate played a part in her not deciding to do interviews. Someone was bound to ask her about it in a face to face interview but by not doing them they don't have a chance. She's all about control.




She didn't really do interviews before that, either. Oprah, yes, but who else? I know she was gave a few during the "4" era, but afterwards? Nope.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> She didn't really do interviews before that, either. Oprah, yes, but who else? I know she was gave a few during the "4" era, but afterwards? Nope.




True. Oprah and a few magazine interviews but other than its been silence.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Ha?



Okay, I thought I was the only one thinking WTF is "Ha"


----------



## 1249dcnative

You definitely weren't and if that is the way people use the word in her hive, then it really is best that she keeps quiet because she has already infected too many.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. I actually said "Well damn" after I read it.
> 
> I wonder if elevator-gate played a part in her not deciding to do interviews. Someone was bound to ask her about it in a face to face interview but by not doing them they don't have a chance. She's all about control.



But all interview questions are pre approved anyway.


----------



## Ladybug09

bisousx said:


> Lmao that was my exact thought





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. I actually said "Well damn" after I read it.
> 
> I wonder if elevator-gate played a part in her not deciding to do interviews. Someone was bound to ask her about it in a face to face interview but by not doing them they don't have a chance. She's all about control.





bag-princess said:


> The truth ain't always pretty!! LOL


You got that right! She went in straight to the point!


----------



## bag-princess

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Team Britney should take notes and stop giving interviews too





are hers as bad as bey's???  i had no idea!


----------



## BadAzzBish

lp640 said:


> Let's just be honest here.
> 
> Beyonce simply can not string together a coherent sentence, so her management has decided that going mute would be better for her image.   Everything she says is scripted as she is very uneducated and exposing that to the world would severely damage her brand.



End thread.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bey tries to be deep, but fails "Im more powerful than my mind can even digest and understand. From a GQ piece


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I remember cringing when I read that.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Bey tries to be deep, but fails "Im more powerful than my mind can even digest and understand. From a GQ piece





:weird:   see......this is why the interviews have ceased!!


----------



## Lounorada

This is why I never bother reading or listening to her interviews, nothing decent or interesting comes from them.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Okay, I thought I was the only one thinking WTF is "Ha"



"Ha" is like what me and my tumblr gay Bey stans use in conversations


----------



## Sassys

Instagram


----------



## berrydiva

1. Too cute that Blue has on a matching swimsuit. 

2. I'm jealous because I want to do what they're doing right now.

3. That comment "this could be us but you playin" made me


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> 1. Too cute that Blue has on a matching swimsuit.
> 
> 2. I'm jealous because I want to do what they're doing right now.
> 
> 3. That comment "this could be us but you playin" made me



Statement #2. Lol too funny.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She doesn't say anything worth a damn anyway. "I'm here to empower. Blah blah blah." This should have been done years ago. And she isn't the only superstar that should not be giving interviews.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> 1. Too cute that Blue has on a matching swimsuit.
> 
> 2. I'm jealous because I want to do what they're doing right now.
> 
> 3. That comment "this could be us but you playin" made me


Truer words.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I can't get over how tall Blue is for a 3 yr old. If I didn't know any better I would legit think she was 5 or 6. Goodness.


----------



## BadAzzBish

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I can't get over how tall Blue is for a 3 yr old. If I didn't know any better I would legit think she was 5 or 6. Goodness.



She probably is. Compared to other famous tots around her age (North, Penelope, Beckham 's daughter), she is very tall for her age. :what:


----------



## knasarae

My niece was/is like that... always much taller than the rest of her class/age group.  She is 9 and her foot is already 1 1/2 sizes larger than mine.  Doctor's say she will be 5'11'/6 ft.  Not surprising though, her brother is 14 and already 6'5''.  My sister breeds giants


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> My niece was/is like that... always much taller than the rest of her class/age group.  She is 9 and her foot is already 1 1/2 sizes larger than mine.  Doctor's say she will be 5'11'/6 ft.  Not surprising though, her brother is 14 and already 6'5''.  My sister breeds giants


Dang! She sure does!

How tall are she and her husband?


----------



## knasarae

Ladybug09 said:


> Dang! She sure does!
> 
> How tall are she and her husband?



They're not together anymore (thank GOD lol).  She's 5'8'' or 5'9'' and he's like 6'2''.  But he has a lot of height on his side of the family so I'm sure that's where they get if from.


----------



## dangerouscurves

knasarae said:


> They're not together anymore (thank GOD lol).  She's 5'8'' or 5'9'' and he's like 6'2''.  But he has a lot of height on his side of the family so I'm sure that's where they get if from.




I think she's 5'6" actually. She's not that tall. She always wears platform shoes.


----------



## michie

^She's talking about her sister


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

dangerouscurves said:


> I think she's 5'6" actually. She's not that tall. She always wears platform shoes.




She not talking about Beyoncé.


----------



## dangerouscurves

michie said:


> ^She's talking about her sister







jimmyshoogirl said:


> She not talking about Beyoncé.




Alrighty. My apologies!!!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Lounorada

She should wear the red lip more often, it looks great on her.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> .



What going on with that hair edge.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Mannnnn what I wouldn't give to be in the pool right now instead of looking at excel spreadsheets.


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## Swanky

*Flawless! Beyoncé debuts new bangs as she shares photos on her website... just in time for her 34th birthday*

Beyoncé made sure that she turned 34 in style.
The singer celebrated her birthday on Friday, but not before showing off a new look.
Beyoncé took to her website on Thursday to debut her side swept bangs as she shared a stunning photo.






She bangs: Beyonce debuted her new fringe on her website on Thursday, a day before her 34th birthday

The snapshot showed the Drunk In Love hit-maker with her golden hair pulled into a ponytail, while her fringe and a couple of loose tendrils fell around her pretty face.
Beyoncé shared a few other photos before getting the chop, with her bouncy hair loose an in curls.
The Destiny&#8217;s Child alum posed in a long-sleeved, blush pink playsuit and heels, leaving her legs on show.








 
Queen Bey: The singer also shared a few photos before getting the chop, showing off her long legs








Stylish star: Beyonce posed in a very pale pink playsuit with long sleeves, along with heels

On Friday, Beyoncé received a happy birthday message from her famous friend Gwyneth Paltrow.
The actress posted a black and white flashback photo to Instagram which showed her now 11-year-old daughter Apple lying on the floor with the Grammy-winning singer.
&#8216;Happy birthday @beyonce We loooooove you with all our [hearts emoji],&#8217; she captioned the sweet picture.






Enjoying some time off: After a little break, the star will be headlining at Made In America festival in Philadelphia on Saturday

Beyoncé, who has three-year-old daughter Blue Ivy with husband Jay Z, has recently been enjoying some time off.
But after skipping the MTV Video Music Awards last week &#8211; where her video for 7/11 won Best Editing &#8211; she will be headlining the Made In America festival in Philadelphia on Saturday.
Meanwhile, Queen Bey was recently dethroned as queen of Instagram by Kim Kardashian.
While Beyoncé has 44.7million followers on the social networking site, Kim has trumped her with 45.1million.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3222642/Beyonc-debuts-new-bangs-shares-photos-website-just-time-34th-birthday.html#ixzz3koCQt696


----------



## Sassys

New wig/weave warrants an article? Must be slow news day.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> New wig/weave warrants an article? Must be slow news day.



I mean she's one of the biggest stars in the world and ain't giving the media anything else


----------



## tomz_grl

She's only 34? I thought early to mid 40.


----------



## berrydiva

tomz_grl said:


> She's only 34? I thought early to mid 40.



It makes no sense that she's 34....I don't understand how she was only a few months younger than me when she first came out and now she's a few years younger.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> It makes no sense that she's 34....I don't understand how she was only a few months younger than me when she first came out and now she's a few years younger.



Agree.

How old should she be?


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> It makes no sense that she's 34....I don't understand how she was only a few months younger than me when she first came out and now she's a few years younger.



It's because she doesn't age


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Agree.
> 
> How old should she be?


She should at least be 37...shoot I'm going to just start going with 33 if she;s going with 34.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jay Z took over daddy duties on Friday as wife Beyonce celebrated her 34th birthday. 

The rapper was spotted heading to a restaurant in Philadelphia with the couple's three-year-old daughter Blue Ivy, who appeared to be full of beans ahead of the festivities.

Jay, 45, kept a close eye on his little girl wearing a camouflage print t-shirt, jeans and his trademark Timberland boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dicating-Coldplay-song-her.html#ixzz3kqV1jqrA


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> It's because she doesn't age




it's because they think people can't count!!!  

there are LOTS of people like berrydiva that know the truth and have said the same dang thing!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jay's even worse. Isn't he actually in his 50s?


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> She should at least be 37...shoot I'm going to just start going with 33 if she;s going with 34.



Yeah, I though she was born in the Early 80s.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Jay's even worse. Isn't he actually in his 50s?




No. That's his real age.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

" Blue Ivy, who appeared to be full of beans ahead of the festivities"

What does that even mean?


----------



## bag-princess

ForeverYoung87 said:


> " Blue Ivy, who appeared to be full of beans ahead of the festivities"
> 
> What does that even mean?




she ate a lot of beans???


sorry - means playful/energetic


----------



## LawQT1908

NOW Streaming live on tidal.com


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent the early part of the week celebrating her 34th birthday in relatively low-key style.

But Beyonce soon returned to her diva best as she strutted back on to the stage on Saturday night.

The Crazy In Love superstar was one of the headlining acts at the star-studded 2015 Budweiser Made in America Festival in Pennsylvania.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-celebrating-34th-birthday.html#ixzz3kymr91Wv


----------



## dalinda

she has to be preggo or she's just eating well...:shame:


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## ByeKitty

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah, I though she was born in the Early 80s.



If she's born in the early 80s she's now in her early to mid 30s right? Wasn't she in her late teens when "No No No" became a hit? How does her apparent age not make sense?


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> If she's born in the early 80s she's now in her early to mid 30s right? Wasn't she in her late teens when "No No No" became a hit? How does her apparent age not make sense?



Drives me crazy when people question her age or Jay's age. The year is 2015 and it is not possible to lie about your age. People who went to school with her can easily produce proof of her age, so how can she lie.

Also she and Jay were hacked and their social's were stolen; that right there would have busted them if they were lying about their age.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Drives me crazy when people question her age or Jay's age. The year is 2015 and it is not possible to lie about your age. People who went to school with her can easily produce proof of her age, so how can she lie.
> 
> Also she and Jay were hacked and their social's were stolen; that right there would have busted them if they were lying about their age.



Tbh like look at Nicki she lied about her age for a minute but quickly got exposed after she blew up. people have so many like crackpot conspiracy theories about Bey but I guess that comes with being one of the biggest stars in the world.


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> If she's born in the early 80s she's now in her early to mid 30s right? Wasn't she in her late teens when "No No No" became a hit? How does her apparent age not make sense?


+1
She was born in 1981, which would make her 34.



Sassys said:


> Drives me crazy when people question her age or Jay's age. The year is 2015 and it is not possible to lie about your age. People who went to school with her can easily produce proof of her age, so how can she lie.
> 
> Also she and Jay were hacked and their social's were stolen; that right there would have busted them if they were lying about their age.


I agree.


----------



## deltalady

Considering that I personally know her ex Lyndell, the girl's age is correct. She, him and my cousin attended Welch Middle School together.


----------



## Ms Kiah

dalinda said:


> she has to be preggo or she's just eating well...:shame:



If she's not on her vegan diet or on tour dancing 3 hours onstage this is what she looks like.

I'm happy that not every female celebrity is starving herself 24/7. Let's have some variety.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Drives me crazy when people question her age or Jay's age. The year is 2015 and it is not possible to lie about your age. People who went to school with her can easily produce proof of her age, so how can she lie.
> 
> Also she and Jay were hacked and their social's were stolen; that right there would have busted them if they were lying about their age.



It's not that big of a deal. It's a public forum. People question a whole lot of thing about celebrities on this forum.


----------



## michie

Ladybug09 said:


> It's not that big of a deal. It's a public forum. People question a whole lot of thing about celebrities on this forum.



Yes, they do. lol


----------



## berrydiva

deltalady said:


> Considering that I personally know her ex Lyndell, the girl's age is correct. She, him and my cousin attended Welch Middle School together.


See that's where it's weird because I have cousins who went to HS with her and they say that's not her age. Lol.


----------



## ByeKitty

Someone's lyingggg!!  When I do the math she's not really off with her age... But obviously she may have looked younger than she actually was with those early Destiny's Child singles.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> It's not that big of a deal. It's a public forum. People question a whole lot of thing about celebrities on this forum.



indeed!!  nothing people say or do here is allowed to drive me crazy!   it really ain't that serious.  





berrydiva said:


> See that's where it's weird because I have cousins who went to HS with her and they say that's not her age. Lol.





they mystery deepens!!:giggles:


----------



## mundodabolsa

berrydiva said:


> See that's where it's weird because I have cousins who went to HS with her and they say that's not her age. Lol.



Yeah I'm going to agree with you without any factual evidence to support my claim. But I was born in 1981 and am 34 and when Destiny's Child singles came out when I was 17 and a senior in high school, Beyonce was not my age.  Or at least if she was that's not how I remember it. 

Not saying she's like 45 or something, just a few years older.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> It's not that big of a deal. It's a public forum. People question a whole lot of thing about celebrities on this forum.





bag-princess said:


> indeed!!  nothing people say or do here is allowed to drive me crazy!   it really ain't that serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they mystery deepens!!:giggles:



Lol, figure of speech. Doesn't actually drive me crazy. I just think it's silly to question anyone's age in this day and age. It's to easy to bust them, so why would they lie. This applies to everyone, not just celebs.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> +1
> She was born in 1981, which would make her 34.
> .



Exactly


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> Tbh like look at Nicki she lied about her age for a minute but quickly got exposed after she blew up. people have so many like crackpot conspiracy theories about Bey but I guess that comes with being one of the biggest stars in the world.



Proves my point; not possible to lie about your age (to easy to bust someone).


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> Proves my point; not possible to lie about your age (to easy to bust someone).



Yeah, look what happened to Rebel Wilson!


----------



## leeann

I was born in 81 and i always remember me and Beyoncé being the  same age


----------



## michie

I never followed her very closely, but I remember when DC came out and Beyoncé looked older than they said she was. I'm also horrible at guessing ages, so...yeah. God knows Michelle does not look like a woman in her mid 30s and she hasn't for a while.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> See that's where it's weird because I have cousins who went to HS with her and they say that's not her age. Lol.



Interesting. How old do they say she is?


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> indeed!!  nothing people say or do here is allowed to drive me crazy!   it really ain't that serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they mystery deepens!!:giggles:



I know right! Lol ( to both)


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah, look what happened to Rebel Wilson!



How much was she shaving?


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Interesting. How old do they say she is?



The cousin who was in the same grade, at the same school as her is going to be 37 early next March. I don't remember the school name but they lived in Mission Bend at the time....so whatever HS that was. Perhaps my cousin got left back/started school late....she's not all that much in the smarts department. 

TBH, I don't think it's a big deal....I never took the time to ask anyone I know who has connection to her about any of the zany theories about her (or any celeb for that matter). I'm just always amused every time her b'day is made a big deal and I chuckle because I get confused each time.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> The cousin who was in the same grade, at the same school as her is going to be 37 early next March. I don't remember the school name but they lived in Mission Bend at the time....so whatever HS that was. Perhaps my cousin got left back/started school late....she's not all that much in the smarts department.
> 
> TBH, I don't think it's a big deal....I never took the time to ask anyone I know who has connection to her about any of the zany theories about her (or any celeb for that matter). I'm just always amused every time her b'day is made a big deal and I chuckle because I get confused each time.



Got u.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's well known for her curves but Beyonce proved she can pull funny faces - and take a joke too -on Monday night.

The superstar was caught off guard as she left an office building in New York City wearing a white dress with a broad green stripe across the hips and a zig-zag hem.

At first, she pulled a face as she registered surprise before then laughing showing off her pearly whites while putting up her hand up to her face.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-wearing-zig-zag-dress-NYC.html#ixzz3l83mJuBx


----------



## Lounorada

I do love that Valentino 'My Rockstud' bag


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> She's well known for her curves but Beyonce proved she can pull funny faces - and take a joke too -on Monday night.
> 
> The superstar was caught off guard as she left an office building in New York City wearing a white dress with a broad green stripe across the hips and a zig-zag hem.
> 
> At first, she pulled a face as she registered surprise before then laughing showing off her pearly whites while putting up her hand up to her face.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-wearing-zig-zag-dress-NYC.html#ixzz3l83mJuBx









ooooooh - her toes in that second pic are awful!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Ladybug09 said:


> How much was she shaving?



6 years!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Beyonce has been rumored to be pregnant for the last 2 years it seems.

I believe she is her stated age.

I DO NOT believe Jay Z is 46. He is 50 if he is a day. Nor do I believe Michelle is 35. She looks like she is in her 40s. Nobody cares enough about her to look it up.


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> 6 years!



That's a lot especially in this digital age!



BagOuttaHell said:


> Beyonce has been rumored to be pregnant for the last 2 years it seems.
> 
> I believe she is her stated age.
> 
> I DO NOT believe Jay Z is 46. He is 50 if he is a day. Nor do I believe Michelle is 35. She looks like she is in her 40s. *Nobody cares enough about her to look it up*.


LOL


----------



## Nathalya

bagouttahell said:


> beyonce has been rumored to be pregnant for the last 2 years it seems.
> 
> I believe she is her stated age.
> 
> I do not believe jay z is 46. He is 50 if he is a day. Nor do i believe michelle is 35. She looks like she is in her 40s. *nobody cares enough about her to look it up.*



hahahaha


----------



## deltalady

berrydiva said:


> The cousin who was in the same grade, at the same school as her is going to be 37 early next March. I don't remember the school name but they lived in Mission Bend at the time....so whatever HS that was. Perhaps my cousin got left back/started school late....she's not all that much in the smarts department.
> 
> TBH, I don't think it's a big deal....I never took the time to ask anyone I know who has connection to her about any of the zany theories about her (or any celeb for that matter). I'm just always amused every time her b'day is made a big deal and I chuckle because I get confused each time.



I grew up in Mission Bend. Small world!


----------



## berrydiva

deltalady said:


> I grew up in Mission Bend. Small world!



I spent a lot of summers there and Sugar Land, Missouri City and Pearland (family in all those parts...I became familiar with those areas)


----------



## Sasha2012

It was recently revealed that the Los Angeles home they have been leasing has been sold. 

But Beyonce and husband Jay-Z didn't look like they were worrying about housing issues as they relaxed on a yacht in Capri, Italy, on Wednesday.

Joined by their daughter Blue Ivy, three, the family looked to be enjoying some downtime in the picturesque location as they spent the morning  lounging on their luxury vessel in their pyjamas.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-board-lavish-yacht-Capri.html#ixzz3lMEw1Evk


----------



## berrydiva

Who looks like they have worries while on a yacht in Capri?


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Who looks like they have worries while on a yacht in Capri?





for real!!


----------



## Lounorada

I love the simplicity of this editorial, the photos are beautiful.


Flaunt Magazine, September '15 #CALIFUK Issue.
Photography by Robin Harper.


























Flaunt Magazine


----------



## Lounorada

Continued...

















Flaunt Magazine


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

she looks gorgeous


----------



## Sassys

Yacht they are staying on 
http://www.charterworld.com/?sub=ya...or-yacht-heesen-m-fast-displacement-fdhf-6107


----------



## Sassys

Capri


----------



## Lounorada

I like Beys outfit, even though her boobs look like they're gonna burst out at any minute.
Blue is adorable.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love blue's little bowed pig tails! So cute! I can't believe how big she is. I wonder if she's going to be super tall or if she'll slow down.


----------



## berrydiva

When they vacation, they definitely know how to relax.


----------



## New-New

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love blue's little bowed pig tails! So cute! I can't believe how big she is. I wonder if she's going to be super tall or if she'll slow down.



That child is so tall and so adorable. I am lowkey mad her passport has more stamps than mine but imma chill.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Is Titans hair twisted?

Aww Blue!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Jezebel was predicting that another album was coming because she did a bunch of photoshoots for no reason last time and she kinda is now. I would think she would want baby #2 first since she toured a lot  last year.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> I like Beys outfit, even though her boobs look like they're gonna burst out at any minute.
> Blue is adorable.



They are always busting out.

Blue's hair is adorable!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> Continued...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaunt Magazine



These are stunning.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I don't think it's a coincidence paparazzi catch them on vacay every single time


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Where is the Blue Ivy hair police now?

She is such an adorable little girl.


----------



## bag-princess

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I don't think it's a coincidence paparazzi catch them on vacay every single time





of course not!   all the lovey dovey shots for the camera.   you can tell when the pics are real and not planned - Jay looks like he is wasted and she looks like she will be soon.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Where is the Blue Ivy hair police now?
> 
> She is such an adorable little girl.





after that op-ed by that person calling for help with her hair - it has been looking so much better.  their work is done!


----------



## YSoLovely

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I don't think it's a coincidence paparazzi catch them on vacay every single time




They are posing for their_ own_ personal, professional photographer (the lady in the red blouse).
I can't imagine paying someone to take vacation pics when I'm travelling with friends and family anyway.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> They are posing for their_ own_ personal, professional photographer (the lady in the red blouse).
> I can't imagine paying someone to take vacation pics when I'm travelling with friends and family anyway.





i can only imagine what she is paid to travel with them and take their "personal" pics!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The last thing I *want* to be doing is taking pics while on vacation. However, I love looking back at my pics so
I have to take them. I would hire a photographer to travel with us in a heartbeat. Get every last kiss, please and thank you lol


----------



## Jayne1

Okay guys, get ready, you're going to kiss now.  Ready?  I'm about to shoot, make it look like you're really into it.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Okay guys, get ready, you're going to kiss now.  Ready?  I'm about to shoot, make it look like you're really into it.







   how many people do they have taking pics???  you can see one at the bottom of this one - so obviously someone else is taking pics of them,too!!


----------



## Wildflower22

I don't know why I keep coming back to this thread. I think it started with Beyonce's obnoxious half time "sexy" show fail, but she seems so desperate to me. She used to be so beautiful, but she tries so hard now, and for me it does not work.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> how many people do they have taking pics???  you can see one at the bottom of this one - so obviously someone else is taking pics of them,too!!


 
I think the woman in red is Blue's nanny. I've seen her since she had Blue and is always carrying her. There were other pics of her taking pictures, but it was pics of the area.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Bey is looking like Mariah Carey is that pic with J.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I think the woman in red is Blue's nanny. I've seen her since she had Blue and is always carrying her. There were other pics of her taking pictures, but it was pics of the area.





uh oh!!  solo has peeped the paps!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think this is the first time I've seen her on vaca with Kelly.


----------



## Sassys

9/15/15


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## NYCBelle

Love how they planned their family vacay to avoid going to Kanye's show lol Lesson learned from last time.


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> Love how they planned their family vacay to avoid going to Kanye's show lol Lesson learned from last time.


 :lolots:


----------



## knasarae

I think she's pregnant.  She's not looking as svelte through the midsection.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

WHY do I open up the vacay pics while I'm sitting at my desk. UGHHHHHHHH.


----------



## leeann

That could be just from not touring/ relaxing a little. Plus she has officially entered mid 30s!  No more magic metabolism!


----------



## bag-princess

NYCBelle said:


> Love how they planned their family vacay to avoid going to Kanye's show lol Lesson learned from last time.





:lolots::lolots:   *dead*


----------



## knasarae

leeann said:


> That could be just from not touring/ relaxing a little. Plus she has officially entered mid 30s!  No more magic metabolism!



But she's vegan now, remember?  (Except for the Popeye's )


----------



## bag-princess

that swimsuit though.   it's so bey!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been enjoying an idyllic holiday with her nearest and dearest for the past week.

And as Beyonce's family trip moved to Sainte Marguerite Island in Cannes, France on Wednesday, the superstar couldn't have looked happier as she flashed a huge smile while snapping photos of her daughter Blue Iyy.

The singer showed off her chic sense of style in a stunning leopard print maxi skirt as she stepped out for lunch with Blue, husband Jay-Z and their friends, with the doting mum stopping to capture the moment on her camera.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...adorable-daughter-Blue-Ivy.html#ixzz3lw3r5v1m


----------



## Lounorada

Blue is too damn cute! 
I really like Beys entire outfit. Great vacation look!


----------



## uhpharm01

knasarae said:


> But she's vegan now, remember?  (Except for the Popeye's )



Haha


----------



## NYCBelle

Blue is such a cutie pie!


----------



## Lounorada

NYCBelle said:


> Love how they planned their family vacay to avoid going to Kanye's show lol Lesson learned from last time.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jay is totally built like Oscar from the Proud Family.  

Bey and Blue look cute.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Blue is too damn cute!
> I really like Beys entire outfit. Great vacation look!



+1 and I live for a great hat


----------



## tanya devi

Blue is starting to look more like Bey now too IMO, what a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## tomz_grl

tanya devi said:


> Blue is starting to look more like Bey now too IMO, what a cutie pie!!!!


 
See, and I was just thinking she was going to look more like Jay and not in a good way. I know that's mean...sorry!


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> See, and I was just thinking she was going to look more like Jay and not in a good way. I know that's mean...sorry!




she looks exactly like him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Blue is ALL Jay..  She's so cute and I love her little outfits


----------



## dalinda

if blue wasn't wearing dresses and having a bun i would totally think she's a boy ...she is all jay and like you said tomz...not in a good way


----------



## Sasha2012

After a short stint on the beautiful Italian island of Sardinia, Beyonce and Jay Z have now travelled across the Mediterranean Sea to Monaco where they are continuing with their idyllic getaway.

The American power couple, who were also joined by their three-year-old daughter Blue Ivy, were seen soaking up the beautiful sights and surrounding of the picturesque harbour as they stepped out from their holiday yacht on Wednesday afternoon.

Turning heads as she passed by, the 34-year-old songstress paraded her toned curves in an eye-catching, military inspired ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Z-daughter-Blue-Ivy-Monaco.html#ixzz3m0r1PzZi


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like Bey's romper (?) 
I used to love swinging like Blue when I was little.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that romper thing she's wearing. Blue looks like a good mix of both Jay and Bey to me...I can see them equally in her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she is the spitting image of her mother.


----------



## morgan20

I can only see Jay in Blue and it's nice to see pictures of Bey not photoshopped


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I like that romper thing she's wearing.* Blue looks like a good mix of both Jay and Bey to me...I can see them equally in her.*


 
I agree.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I see both Jay and Bey in Blue.

It's so crazy to see how completely different their interaction with Blue is compared to the other couple lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

That set is too tight.. She is alwaysssss  busting out the tops of her clothing.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> That set is too tight.. She is alwaysssss  busting out the tops of her clothing.





yea she really tries to do the most with those girls.  they always end up looking squashed and uncomfy.  and i hate that winged/caped crusader short outfit!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Am I the only one who thinks Blue looks like Mama Tina?


----------



## Ladybug09

dangerouscurves said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Blue looks like Mama Tina?


Yes!

LOL!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladybug09 said:


> Yes!
> 
> LOL!




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Blue looks like Mama Tina?




Yes! I can totally see it too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Yes! I can totally see it too.




Glad I'm not the only one. [emoji4]


----------



## knasarae

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I see both Jay and Bey in Blue.
> 
> It's so crazy to see how completely different their interaction with Blue is compared to *the other couple* lol.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I just hate the name Blue. If they would have reversed "Blue Ivy" for "Ivy Blue," that would have been better. Lol but hey, not my daughter, not my choice in naming her. She's cute tho!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## New-New

Beyonce's vacay looks have been nice. Very effortless and breezy. Like they don't appear to be try hard like some of her regular daily fits can look.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She was doing good until I saw that black romper contraption  Not cute.

Blue is a good mix of her parents. I some snaps I see a lot of Bey and in othe snaps I see nothing but Jay.


----------



## Lounorada

So cute! 

https://instagram.com/p/7v8TFYPw55/
(video)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Beyoncé and Jay Z vacation on yacht you can&#8217;t afford

http://pagesix.com/2015/09/18/beyonce-and-jay-z-vacation-on-yacht-you-cant-afford/



Haha. I love the truth.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ So is there some kind of network for the uber rich to trade yachts for the week? Because how the heck do they know the Nigerian oil tycoon that owns that yacht?


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Beyoncé and Jay Z vacation on yacht you cant afford
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2015/09/18/beyonce-and-jay-z-vacation-on-yacht-you-cant-afford/
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I love the truth.




This is honestly the only thing about being wealthy that I envy. The ability to frequently charter the most luxurious yachts and take nice relaxing vaycays is just dreamy.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ So is there some kind of network for the uber rich to trade yachts for the week? Because how the heck do they know the Nigerian oil tycoon that owns that yacht?




Not just yachts...homes, private jets, etc. there are uber exclusive management companies that take care of the arrangements and handle the payment transactions. Like a travel agent would for us peasants. Lol


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> *This is honestly the only thing about being wealthy that I envy. *The ability to frequently charter the most luxurious yachts and take nice relaxing vaycays is just dreamy.






you are reading my mind!  i was just about to say that being able to travel anywhere in the world and see things most people can only read about or see on tv is what i envy.  i would love to be able to have homes in other countries so my boys could have that kind of life experience. i would not need the yacht - but i wouldn't say no!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7v8TFYPw55/
> 
> (video)




Very cute. I see a lot of Jay in Blue's smile.


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ So is there some kind of network for the uber rich to trade yachts for the week? Because how the heck do they know the Nigerian oil tycoon that owns that yacht?



Not how it works. Yacht owners allow charter companies to charter their boats. You would go to a charter company and pick what boat you want to charter and what days. The company then sends the request to the owner. You pay the charter company and they give the owner a cut. Yachts are very costly to maintain and upkeep, so this is how owners pay their expenses. Same thing if you rent out your house/villa for the summer. You don't have to know anyone. My friend has chartered yachts in the past. She is not rich, but she and her boyfriend make damn good money and always charter yachts. Anyone who can afford it can do it. It's not a millionaire thing. You just call up a charter company. Same for villas and jets.

You too can charter the same boat
https://www.heesenyachts.com/yacht/galactica-star/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sassys said:


> Not how it works. Yacht owners allow charter companies to charter their boats. You would go to a charter company and pick what boat you want to charter and what days. The company then sends the request to the owner. You pay the charter company and they give the owner a cut. Yachts are very costly to maintain and upkeep, so this is how owners pay their expenses. Same thing if you rent out your house/villa for the summer. You don't have to know anyone. My friend has chartered yachts in the past. She is not rich, but she and her boyfriend make damn good money and always charter yachts. Anyone who can afford it can do it. It's not a millionaire thing. You just call up a charter company. Same for villas and jets.
> 
> You too can charter the same boat
> https://www.heesenyachts.com/yacht/galactica-star/




The article said you couldn't charter it, you had to know the owner. That's why I'm confused.


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The article said you couldn't charter it, you had to know the owner. That's why I'm confused.



The link I posted is a charter company; they feature boats you can charter.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sassys said:


> The link I posted is a charter company; they feature boats you can charter.




Yeah but how did bey and Jay end up on this yacht you can't charter that belongs to an oil tycoon. That's what I'm wondering. They don't actually "know" him as the article says you have to, so is there some sort of exclusive network or concierge service that hooks the uber rich up with each other?


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yeah but how did bey and Jay end up on this yacht you can't charter that belongs to an oil tycoon. That's what I'm wondering. They don't actually "know" him as the article says you have to, so is there some sort of exclusive network or concierge service that hooks the uber rich up with each other?



The link i posted is a charter company. If the company advertises a boat as one of the boats they work with, it means you can charter it. The site wouldn't feature it, if the boat wasn't available to charter. It is not true that you can't charter that boat, because i just showed you you can.

Yes there are rich conceierge service. Quentessentially is one of the main ones, that a lot of celebs, millionaires use. Also, a lot of rich people use the concierge serve that comes with their Amex Centurion card (Black Amex)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sassys said:


> The link i posted is a charter company. If the company advertises a boat as one of the boats they work with, it means you can charter it. The site wouldn't feature it, if the boat wasn't available to charter. It is not true that you can't charter that boat, because i just showed you you can.
> 
> Yes there are rich conceierge service. Quentessentially is one of the main ones, that a lot of celebs, millionaires use.




Sorry I didn't click on the link and see that specific boat was available to charter. So the article was just full of crap. Kind of figured as much. Thanks.


----------



## Sasha2012

They have just splashed out $900,000 a week on a luxury yacht, to sail them around the Mediterranean.

And now Beyonce has revealed that as well as the floating palace having more than its fair share of seaworthy mod cons, it appears to have an on board beautician as well,

The singer posted a flashback shot from her luxury family break on Thursday, showing daughter Blue Ivy getting a pedicure, while sitting on the deck of the ship. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-yacht-spent-luxury-break.html#ixzz3mi6kkA3l


----------



## berrydiva

This little child chilling getting a pedi on a yacht...yeah I'm jealous.


----------



## Ladybug09

Why are they releasing so many pics of Blu now.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Why are they releasing so many pics of Blu now.



Maybe more comfortable now that she's a bit older. I know I wouldn't put pics on many social sites of my kids when they're young...people are such weirdos.


----------



## New-New

That yamazaki is $400 ish a bottle like what's it like only drinking the finest of liquor in the world like I feel like my broke college student azz is splurging at the bar ordering my ketel one gimlet


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Maybe more comfortable now that she's a bit older. I know I wouldn't put pics on many social sites of my kids when they're young...people are such weirdos.



True







New-New said:


> That yamazaki is $400 ish a bottle like what's it like only drinking the finest of liquor in the world like I feel like my broke college student azz is splurging at the bar ordering my ketel one gimlet



I love me a Vodka gimlet!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> This little child chilling getting a pedi on a yacht...yeah I'm jealous.



+1
Miss Blue is living the life. I never thought I'd be envious of a 3yr old!


----------



## tomz_grl

I'm envious of Blue's eyebrows!


----------



## gazoo

Blue is beautiful!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

They should really just buy a yacht, almost a million a week to rent it is just nutty to me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ It's much more economical to charter unless you are using it all the time. After the initial tens of millions to buy the thing it costs millions a year in upkeep.


----------



## Sassys

Chloe_chick999 said:


> They should really just buy a yacht, almost a million a week to rent it is just nutty to me.


 
It would cost far more to upkeep a yacht.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Some things in life are worth the extra expense, besides, they can afford it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They have to pay to charter a yacht? I thought they'd get it for free.

anyway, Blue is Beyonce, Jr.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Blue is one pretty, young lady!


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> They should really just buy a yacht, almost a million a week to rent it is just nutty to me.



They would probably spend close to 1/4 of their collective fortune building/purchasing a yacht relative to the one they're vacationing on.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> They would probably spend close to 1/4 of their collective fortune building/purchasing a yacht relative to the one they're vacationing on.



Well good grief. All or nothing I guess.


----------



## jclaybo

I see she has her vacation wig on, in a couple of days she will have cut it short or cut bangs in it because she is out of lace wig glue


----------



## dangerouscurves

jclaybo said:


> I see she has her vacation wig on, in a couple of days she will have cut it short or cut bangs in it because she is out of lace wig glue




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## dangerouscurves

I love her holiday outfits.


----------



## New-New

dangerouscurves said:


> I love her holiday outfits.



Her "I'm on a luxurious vacation" looks are so much better than her regular outfits. They feel more effortless. I mean having a yacht on the Mediterranean as a backdrop helps.


----------



## Lounorada

New-New said:


> Her "I'm on a luxurious vacation" looks are so much better than her regular outfits. They feel more effortless. I mean having a yacht on the Mediterranean as a backdrop helps.




Yep, I agree!


----------



## beantownSugar

Watched her Global Citizen performance tonight & loved it!

So many people said she looked "pregnant" but honestly I think Beyonce is enjoying her vacation and eating food like normal people would; this performance was a detour. Her stomach is still flatter than the majority which is honestly amusing.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is as known for her curvaceous figure as her singing and dancing talent.

Luckily Beyonce had all three on display for thousands of her biggest fans in New York.

The 34-year-old put on an energetic performance during the 2015 Global Citizen Festival at Central Park on Saturday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Global-Citizen-Festival.html#ixzz3muA43rh1


----------



## AEGIS

New-New said:


> Her "I'm on a luxurious vacation" looks are so much better than her regular outfits. They feel more effortless. I mean having a yacht on the Mediterranean as a backdrop helps.



It is. Her romper, sun dress, bathing suit, maxi dress, mini dress looks are solid.


----------



## Lounorada

Love this! Their voices sound good together.

Singing 'Drunk in Love' with Ed Sheeran at the Global Citizen Festival:


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love it!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr

Rehearsals





















Global Citizen Festival after-party:


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> Her "I'm on a luxurious vacation" looks are so much better than her regular outfits. They feel more effortless. I mean having a yacht on the Mediterranean as a backdrop helps.



I agree. she should just go on a perm vacation...


----------



## actuallydear

beantownSugar said:


> Watched her Global Citizen performance tonight & loved it!
> 
> So many people said she looked "pregnant" but honestly I think Beyonce is enjoying her vacation and eating food like normal people would; this performance was a detour. Her stomach is still flatter than the majority which is honestly amusing.


i think she looks pregnant in her face and boobs. something i never saw with her 'pregnancy' with blue...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Love this! Their voices sound good together.
> 
> Singing 'Drunk in Love' with Ed Sheeran at the Global Citizen Festival:





Her bod is amazing!


----------



## Sasha2012

They recently returned home from an idyllic European getaway.

And though many feel the need to slim-down following lavish holidays, that doesn't seem to be the case for Beyonce, 34, and Jay Z, 45.

The power couple were seen leaving a pizza place in Brooklyn, New York on Sunday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-lavish-yacht-retreat.html#ixzz3n4qYMo93


----------



## Ms Kiah

beantownSugar said:


> Watched her Global Citizen performance tonight & loved it!
> 
> So many people said she looked "pregnant" but honestly I think Beyonce is enjoying her vacation and eating food like normal people would; this performance was a detour. Her stomach is still flatter than the majority which is honestly amusing.



She looks incredible.

Bey never stays "super thin" for long. Anyone who's followed her career knows that.

I love the pics of her and Blue in their lace white dresses. Her instagram is severely packaged and fake but the vacation pics are beautiful.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

actuallydear said:


> i think she looks pregnant in her face and boobs. something i never saw with her 'pregnancy' with blue...



I think Beyonce' is naturally "thick", and it suits her tbh. She looks great at the moment. That said, these two are good at keeping things hush-hush. It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She posted a pic of her drinking whiskey, I doubt she's pregnant. 

The latest look is tragic, a head to toe tragedy.


----------



## berrydiva

Yasss Lawd! Beyonce's body is so serious.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She posted a pic of her drinking whiskey, I doubt she's pregnant.
> 
> *The latest look is tragic, a head to toe tragedy.*





elly mae clampett - hair and all - in those overalls.


----------



## Lounorada

Her body always looks bomb.

No comment on that last 'outfit'...


----------



## Swanky

*Beyonce shares cute snap of she and Jay Z showing rare PDA as she proudly displays plenty of cleavage and leg in gold dress*

They have enjoyed a relationship of over a decade.
But Beyonce and Jay Z haven't been ones to showcase their affections toward one another.
The 34-year-old singer let her millions of fans see just a bit of PDA between her and her 45-year-old rapper beau on Instagram Saturday.








 Beyonce and Jay Z showed some rare PDA in this picture shared by the Queen Bey on Instagram on Saturday night

In the snap, Jay gave her a loving embrace from behind as they both smiled from ear to ear.
Beyonce scintillated in a low-cut gold number which showed off plenty of cleavage as it also featured a thigh-high split which displayed plenty of leg.
She wore her dyed blonde locks in a middle-part down into waves flowing over her shoulder as she sported natural, complimentary make-up on her face highlighted by a swipe of shiny pink lip.
The 99 Problems rapper looked dapper in a black suit with a crisp white dress shirt in the shot.










Calorific date night: The 34-year-old singer, left, and the 45-year-old rapper, right, were spotted grabbing pizza in Brooklyn, New York on Sunday night








High spirits: Bey made sure to flash a smile for the cameras

It has been quite a busy past few weeks for the Queen Bey and rapper who refers to himself as 'Hova' as they were spotted leaving a pizza place in Brooklyn, New York on Sunday.
Queen Bey appeared uber casual, rocking a fun denim-on-denim ensemble.
The Crazy in Love hitmaker wore a long-sleeved chambray blouse beneath a pair of tattered dungarees and even carried along a jean jacket.
The mother-of-one teamed her pieces with trendy colour-blocked platform sneakers, as her golden locks flowed down in her signature waves.







 Flawless: The night before, Beyonce put on quite the show during the 2015 Global Citizen Festival at Central Park In New York City 






Ooh la la: She later changed into another bodysuit that looked like Khloe Kardashian's new NBA player, James Harden's jersey








Her biggest fans! Jay was in attendance as he was spotted leaving the concert with he and Beyonce's daughter Blue Ivy

Bey punched up her look with a crimson pout, which coordinated with Jay's shirt.
On Saturday, Bey performed at the 2015 Global Citizen Festival in Central Park.
Jay was seen in the crowd with their three-year-old daughter Blue Ivy.
Before landing back in The City That Never Sleeps, the trio were on a luxurious retreat in the Mediterranean - with stops including Naples, Capri, the Amalfi Coast, and Sardinia.








Sexy in her swimsuit: The family recently got back after a luxurious retreat in the Mediterranean as Beyonce shared this snap of herself sunbathing with her three-year-old daughter Blue two weeks ago



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3259185/Beyonce-shares-cute-snap-Jay-Z-showing-rare-PDA-proudly-displays-plenty-cleavage-leg-gold-dress.html#ixzz3ncAkjfVL


----------



## Nathalya

We still haven' t found out the truth behind the elevator drama video no?


----------



## Ladybug09

Nathalya said:


> We still haven' t found out the truth behind the elevator drama video no?



Nope.


----------



## lp640

> *The superstar is a fashion leader with her impeccable sense of style.  Beyoncé appeared to be channelling a 1940s gangster look when she and Jay Z went out for dinner at Del Posto in The Meatpacking district in New York on Saturday evening.
> *
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ers-long-black-overcoat-date-night-Jay-Z.html



.


----------



## bag-princess

Nathalya said:


> We still haven' t found out the truth behind the elevator drama video no?





that will be one of the mysteries of the world! 


"The superstar is a fashion leader with her impeccable sense of style."  the lies they tell!


----------



## Lounorada

What in the Blues-Brothers-meets-Shaft kinda mess is she wearing in the last set of pics...? ush:


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> What in the *Blues-Brothers-meets-Shaft* kinda mess is she wearing in the last set of pics...? ush:








and jay ain't no better!!


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> and jay ain't no better!!



Jay is looking a little more Indiana-Jones-meets-Shaft


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Jay is looking a little more Indiana-Jones-meets-Shaft





LMAO  I am done with you!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> LMAO  I am done with you!!!



Lol!!!!! Great comic relief in this thread.


----------



## morgan20

Yep they both look silly


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> What in the Blues-Brothers-meets-Shaft kinda mess is she wearing in the last set of pics...? ush:




They attended an art exhibit before so you know they had to dress like a couple of real _aristés_. :giggles:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love her straw hat.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm sorry. I can't get over her body in those bodysuit pics.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> What in the Blues-Brothers-meets-Shaft kinda mess is she wearing in the last set of pics...? ush:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

Now my memories of her good style on her yacht vacation are wiped out by this hot mess.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rap superstar Jay Z and producer Timbaland have appeared in court for the second day of their trial for allegedly using a sample in Big Pimpin' without the original artist's permission.

The 1999 track - the most successful single on Jay Z's fourth album - uses four notes from the Egyptian love ballad Khosara Khosara, composed by Baligh Hamdi.

His heirs are suing the two stars, saying they did not have the rights to use the 1957 song.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Pimpin-without-permission.html#ixzz3oaWXurCl


----------



## berrydiva

He always looks so good in a suit.


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> He always looks so good in a suit.



Suit makes no difference to me.  Still that same face.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Suit makes no difference to me.  Still that same face.



 I probably should've said "cleans up nicely in a suit"


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> I probably should've said "cleans up nicely in a suit"


Atta girl


----------



## AEGIS

i think jay's physique is made for formal wear
he looks great in suits
it makes him more attractive overall


----------



## Longchamp

Tom Ford once said that Jay is his favorite client to dress.

I thought she looked good in the body suit until I saw this one.
Are the others touched up,?


----------



## Ladybug09

white orchid said:


> suit makes no difference to me.  Still that same face.



lololol!


----------



## berrydiva

Longchamp said:


> Tom Ford once said that Jay is his favorite client to dress.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she looked good in the body suit until I saw this one.
> 
> Are the others touched up,?




Unless she's pregnant, she's not that wide.


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> Rap superstar Jay Z and producer Timbaland have appeared in court for the second day of their trial for allegedly using a sample in Big Pimpin' without the original artist's permission.
> 
> The 1999 track - the most successful single on Jay Z's fourth album - uses four notes from the Egyptian love ballad Khosara Khosara, composed by Baligh Hamdi.
> 
> His heirs are suing the two stars, saying they did not have the rights to use the 1957 song.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Pimpin-without-permission.html#ixzz3oaWXurCl



Yikes, that's handsome.


----------



## morgan20

White Orchid said:


> Suit makes no difference to me.  Still that same face.




Damn Orchid [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Longchamp said:


> Tom Ford once said that Jay is his favorite client to dress.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she looked good in the body suit until I saw this one.
> 
> Are the others touched up,?




I think it's the angle in that picture. I saw the video of that picture  and her body is banging.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a poster girl for the American dream.

The daughter of a hairdresser and salesman, Beyonce's talent and drive has seen her rise from humble beginnings in Texas to become one of the world's biggest stars.

And the singer certainly shows her patriotic side as she poses in a swimsuit in front of the Stars and Stripes on the front of British magazine BEAT.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ses-swimsuit-Stars-Stripes.html#ixzz3ogGpHEBN


----------



## Morgan R

Beyonce & Blue Ivy backstage at Janet Jackson's concert in LA last night. Here she is with Janet's 2 youngest dancers on the Unbreakable Tour, Kyndall and Taylor

https://instagram.com/p/88gY-nPwGM/
https://instagram.com/p/88j6UeS3G9/


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Morgan R said:


> Beyonce & Blue Ivy backstage at Janet Jackson's concert in LA last night. Here she is with Janet's 2 youngest dancers on the Unbreakable Tour, Kyndall and Taylor
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/88gY-nPwGM/
> https://instagram.com/p/88j6UeS3G9/




Cute, love Blue Ivy.[emoji7]


----------



## Lounorada

Aww, Blue is adorable!


----------



## shoegal

I love that Blue is always dressed like a little girl and not a mini adult


----------



## New-New

shoegal said:


> I love that Blue is always dressed like a little girl and not a mini adult



Eh if I ever have a child I'd probably do the mini me thing but that being said Beyoncé has no style so maybe that's a good thing that she goes a more simple route styling blue no tea no shade


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Blue is such a tall 3 yr old, she legit looks like a kindergartner.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree. I wonder if she's going to be super tall or if she'll slow down.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's s superstar singer, the epitome of the American Dream and is a mother hen to boot.

And in a new photoshoot, a very patriotic Beyoncé - seen flying the U.S. flag - revealed more than just her sexy side in a series of snaps.

In one picture, the 34-year-old mother-of-one is clad in a white swimsuit, while clutching onto a chicken.

The songstress strikes a smoldering pose for the camera with the American flag draped over her shoulders. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erican-flag-posing-chicken.html#ixzz3p2Uhs6sT


----------



## azania

Don't like the pics


----------



## Lounorada

The Beat Magazine photos are dreadful.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What am I looking at?


----------



## New-New

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What am I looking at?



American apparel's version of hipster Americana aesthetics. I'm a fan. It's a cute shoot. I love when Bey does shoots for like less mainsteam publications. They're a changge of pace from the normal glamour shots she does for like vogue.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Lounorada said:


> The Beat Magazine photos are dreadful.



Agreed.



New-New said:


> Eh if I ever have a child I'd probably do the mini me thing but that being said Beyoncé has no style so maybe that's a good thing that she goes a more simple route styling blue no tea no shade



haha. true.


----------



## michie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What am I looking at?



Bey advertising that she likes cox?


----------



## Ms Kiah

I like the pics. Her body is banging but I wish she would stick with dark hair. The blonde washes her out too much.


----------



## GoGlam

Those pictures make her look like she got larger implants


----------



## addisonshopper

Morgan R said:


> Beyonce & Blue Ivy backstage at Janet Jackson's concert in LA last night. Here she is with Janet's 2 youngest dancers on the Unbreakable Tour, Kyndall and Taylor
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/88gY-nPwGM/
> https://instagram.com/p/88j6UeS3G9/



Good Lord-- Blue look just like that father and she got a set of ears on her honey...give her a few years and lawd!!!!!!! you won't be able to see beyonce in her at all-- ALL JAY Z---


----------



## Freckles1

azania said:


> Don't like the pics




What is she doing with a ******* chicken?


----------



## FabulousDiva

You can see on her left leg upper thigh where she had her tattoo removed some years back.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those mag pics are bad...really bad.


----------



## Longchamp

The background in this pix reminds me of the Dior delphiniums at PFW with Rihanna.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

FabulousDiva said:


> You can see on her left leg upper thigh where she had her tattoo removed some years back.




I was wondering what that was.


----------



## Ladybug09

azania said:


> Don't like the pics


Me neither.


----------



## Sasha2012

*How low can you go? Beyonce flashes cleavage in plunging dress at Tidal X event after her father claims she's two years older than she admits *

Beyonce is never one to show up on a red carpet in a dull look.

But on Tuesday evening the 34-year-old Crazy In Love hit maker went the extra mile to make jaws drop as she showed off her cleavage in a plunging maroon dress at the Tidal X event in NYC.

This comes just after her father Mathew Knowles told The Breakfast Club radio show that his daughter is really the same age as fellow pop star Pink, who is 36.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...X-event-father-claims-s-36.html#ixzz3pAVFBHt9


----------



## Wildflower22

Why does she look like Jay-Z in the first photo? You know it's an off night for Bey when she looks like Jay...


----------



## addisonshopper

Wildflower22 said:


> Why does she look like Jay-Z in the first photo? You know it's an off night for Bey when she looks like Jay...




Wayment Wayment. I didn't even see your post and I was what the hell did they photo shop this to look like Jay z.  The whole shape of the face is his. Something is off a out this pic


----------



## White Orchid

I honestly don't understand her hairline.


----------



## lulu212121

Wasn't someone on here around her birthday saying she lied about her age? LOL! Her dad ratted her out!


----------



## lulu212121

addisonshopper said:


> Wayment Wayment. I didn't even see your post and I was what the hell did they photo shop this to look like Jay z.  The whole shape of the face is his. Something is off a out this pic


Don't they say when a couple is together for years they tend to look alike?


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

TIDAL X: 1020 Amplified by HTC at Barclays Center of Brooklyn on October 20, 2015 in New York City.


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> I honestly don't understand her hairline.



Girl, that was my first thought! It's like gradient colors!


----------



## White Orchid

Good thing she waxed.


----------



## BadAzzBish

She giving me drag queen steez


----------



## uhpharm01

white orchid said:


> i honestly don't understand her hairline.



+1


----------



## uhpharm01

lulu212121 said:


> Wasn't someone on here around her birthday saying she lied about her age? LOL! Her dad ratted her out!



Yes. It was the deltalady sp? She said that she had went to school with her or some people that knew Beyoncé 's real age


----------



## uhpharm01

white orchid said:


> good thing she waxed.



+1


----------



## New-New

Loved her performance like she snatched my gay azz bald but that wig is a mess


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> I honestly don't understand her hairline.




Looks like a wig.


----------



## berrydiva

In the words of the youngins...Dat azz though!


----------



## tomz_grl

She looks horrible and I'm so relieved to FINALLY know her age...sarcasm...


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> In the words of the youngins...Dat azz though!



Haha


----------



## .pursefiend.

What is wrong with her face?

And where is *Knasarae*? That damn ponytail has returned!


----------



## YSoLovely

Maybe it's the cut of the leotard, but Bey's body is looking more and more enhanced... 

Not even gonna comment on that dreadful wig. Just...


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Maybe it's the cut of the leotard, but Bey's body is looking more and more enhanced...
> 
> Not even gonna comment on that dreadful wig. Just...



Her body looks different to you? shape wise? She's definitely gained weight and,to me, looks better when she's a little more thickums....her booty comes back.


----------



## bag-princess

BadAzzBish said:


> She giving me drag queen steez





.pursefiend. said:


> What is wrong with her face?
> 
> And where is *Knasarae*? *That damn ponytail has returned*!







they were dragging her on another site - that damn ponytail and  leotard look AGAIN! she just can't leave that and that blonde wiggy weave alone.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Maybe it's the cut of the leotard, *but Bey's body is looking more and more enhanced.*..
> 
> Not even gonna comment on that dreadful wig. Just...





yep!  she has more boobs and butt than ever before!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> they were dragging her on another site - that damn ponytail and  leotard look AGAIN! she just can't leave that and that blonde wiggy weave alone.



As she should be dragged...that looks tragic.


----------



## Sasha2012

On the red carpet she flaunted her cleavage in a plunging maroon dress.

But when it came time for Beyonce to take to the stage at Tuesday's sold-out Tidal X: 1020 concert at Brooklyn's Barclays Center, New York, the Bootylicious singer put her other famous asset on show.

The 34-year-old star wowed in a pink jumpsuit which showcased her derriere as she was joined by a smitten-looking Jay Z for a performance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dded-Tidal-charity-concert.html#ixzz3pDUnO8GE


----------



## .pursefiend.

bag-princess said:


> they were dragging her on another site - that damn ponytail and  leotard look AGAIN! she just can't leave that and that blonde wiggy weave alone.



rightfully so.. she looks a mess


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wildflower22 said:


> Why does she look like Jay-Z in the first photo? You know it's an off night for Bey when she looks like Jay...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I can't. She really does.


----------



## AshTx.1

What? Why would she lie about her age? I think that's REALLY strange.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Her body looks different to you? shape wise? She's definitely gained weight and,to me, looks better when she's a little more thickums....her booty comes back.



She does look better on the thicker side but as far as booty goes having Blue was good for her because IMO Bey has never had a fatty...her hips help create the illusion of one. The little bit she has looks good, tho. It's pert and sits nicely.

That ponytail is a hot mess. The hairlines on her wigs never look THAT bad, smh. The only good thing about her black carpet look are the jewels and the fur...they are gorgeous.


----------



## Sasha2012

AshTx.1 said:


> What? Why would she lie about her age? I think that's REALLY strange.



I wouldn't be surprised. A lot of people lie about their age in the industry. Berry Gordy made Michael Jackson lie about being 2 years younger when the Jackson 5 signed to Motown. It's more appealing when talent is younger. Granted they only made him lie for a few years but many celebs go by their "industry age" their entire career.


----------



## berrydiva

AshTx.1 said:


> What? Why would she lie about her age? I think that's REALLY strange.



A lot of celebs lie about their age especially women. It's really nothing new and is an old practice, as old ad Hollywood itself.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She does look better on the thicker side but as far as booty goes *having Blue was good for her* because IMO Bey has never had a fatty...her hips help create the illusion of one. The little bit she has looks good, tho. It's pert and sits nicely.
> 
> That ponytail is a hot mess. The hairlines on her wigs never look THAT bad, smh. The only good thing about her black carpet look are the jewels and the fur...they are gorgeous.


Girl.....you trying to spark that argument again...the conspiracy theorist are serious about this one.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is the worst she has looked in terms of style in a very long time. Rivaling the early DC days.


----------



## addisonshopper

Is she still on tour ?  This tour been going on for 17 months when is it over. I thought it been done done.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Her body looks different to you? shape wise? She's definitely gained weight and,to me, looks better when she's a little more thickums....her booty comes back.



She never had *that* much booty, though. Hips? Yep. Thighs? Oh yes? Booty? Naah.
Could be B.I.C., could be something else.




bag-princess said:


> yep!  she has *more boobs* and butt than ever before!



Tbf, she has done some amazing trickery in the past where her boobs looked big one day and fairly small the other, but just for comparison, this was her at the Mayweather fight (in May?)




dailymail


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> TIDAL X: 1020 Amplified by HTC at Barclays Center of Brooklyn on October 20, 2015 in New York City.


 Holy camel-toe  That costume looks like a very strange baby vest/sleepsuit...


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Beyonce is never one to show up on a red carpet in a dull look.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...X-event-father-claims-s-36.html#ixzz3pAVFBHt9


 
The only good things I have to say about this look, are:
1. That berry colour looks great on her, she should wear it more often.
2. Love those shoes.
3. She has beautiful eyes.


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


> What is wrong with her face?
> 
> And where is *Knasarae*? That damn ponytail has returned!




I don't know which is worse, ponytail-Beyoncé or Beyquisha...?


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> She never had *that* much booty, though. Hips? Yep. Thighs? Oh yes? Booty? Naah.
> Could be B.I.C., could be something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tbf, she has done some amazing trickery in the past where her boobs looked big one day and fairly small the other,* but just for comparison, this was her at the Mayweather fight (in May?)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164195
> 
> dailymail




YEA some days she has a teacup full.  next time she has a bucket full! 



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## knasarae

.pursefiend. said:


> What is wrong with her face?
> 
> And where is *Knasarae*? That damn ponytail has returned!





bag-princess said:


> they were dragging her on another site - that damn ponytail and  leotard look AGAIN! she just can't leave that and that blonde wiggy weave alone.



I get it now... I apologize.  I will no longer support the "Bey-side Ponytail.


----------



## bag-princess

have you guys seen this???


https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/video-beyonce-telling-her-assistant-182600006.html



*This Video of Beyonce Telling Her Assistant to 'Stop It'
*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think people are doing the most over that video. All she said was "Stop it"...what is the issue?


----------



## bag-princess

i love the way she hisses it and the assistant jumps out of the way!!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

The photog shouting queen is so eye roll worthy


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> A lot of celebs lie about their age especially women. It's really nothing new and is an old practice, as old ad Hollywood itself.



Yep. On what planet is Chelsea Handler really 40?


----------



## uhpharm01

lulu212121 said:


> Wasn't someone on here around her birthday saying she lied about her age? LOL! Her dad ratted her out!



here's that post
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29134452&postcount=2408


----------



## michie

^He also said 34 later in that interview. Parents sometimes "forget" how old grown kids are. Hell, my mama transposed the letters of my name on a birthday card once.


----------



## New-New

michie said:


> ^He also said 34 later in that interview. Parents sometimes "forget" how old grown kids are. Hell, my mama transposed the letters of my name on a birthday card once.



honestly like i turn 24 in 5 days and my mom asked me today "so wait how old are you turning again?" it happens


----------



## uhpharm01

michie said:


> ^He also said 34 later in that interview. Parents sometimes "forget" how old grown kids are. Hell, my mama transposed the letters of my name on a birthday card once.


Okay.  Haha. That's very true.  My fathers adds one year to my birthday.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think people are doing the most over that video. All she said was "Stop it"...what is the issue?



*shrugs* I don't see the issue either, she was ready for her pic.



ForeverYoung87 said:


> The photog shouting queen is so eye roll worthy



I wonder why she didn't correct him to say "King"  (sarcastic eye roll )


----------



## YSoLovely

For all of you who hated on Bey's ponytail wig: 

Bey altered the hairline and now it looks...





























dailymail





... even worse. :ninja:


----------



## michie

She looks awful, vacant.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> For all of you who hated on Bey's ponytail wig:
> 
> Bey altered the hairline and now it looks...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165202
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165203
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165204
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165205
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165206
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165207
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165208
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165209
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165210
> 
> dailymail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... even worse. :ninja:








O....M.....Goodness!!  what the hell!!!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dr.pepper

New-New said:


> honestly like i turn 24 in 5 days and my mom asked me today "so wait how old are you turning again?" it happens




My mom went back to school to get her masters in my tween/teen years so my dad took me to get meds for the flu and I heard him tell the pharmacist, "She's 9."

I was 14 with a C cup!!! [emoji58]

Parents just don't understand! [emoji12]

She looks baaaaaad in the latest pics.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A red-orange velvet two piece suit and yellow hair?! But why???


----------



## guccimamma

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A red-orange velvet two piece suit and yellow hair?! But why???



fall colors


----------



## leeann

They are starting to look alike


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

leeann said:


> They are starting to look alike



They've been together for 12 (?) years...that tends to happen to couple who've been together for a long time.


----------



## morgan20

Her hands are huge


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They've been together for 12 (?) years...that tends to happen to couple who've been together for a long time.




But when you're Beyoncé you shouldn't try to look like Jigga man... fight it, Yoncé!


----------



## tomz_grl

I like the velvet suit just not on her.


----------



## Suzan

WOW she reaaaaally looks like she's Jay sister with that hairline!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

A trillion miles of yaki was sacrificed for what is on her head.


----------



## Lounorada

She is too damn rich to be walking around with atrocious hair. The brassy colour, strange hairline and pretty much everything about it, is just tragic.
She needs to go back to a darker colour. She looked best with this colour, IMO:





tumblr

I have nothing nice to say about that orange, velvet suit.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> For all of you who hated on Bey's ponytail wig:
> 
> Bey altered the hairline and now it looks...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165202
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165203
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165204
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165205
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165206
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165207
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165208
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165209
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165210
> 
> dailymail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... even worse. :ninja:



Let us pray....


----------



## lulu212121

Maybe she's using Britney's hairdresser?


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Let us pray....


----------



## dangerouscurves

You know, they say, you'll start to look like your SO after sometime. And that applies to you and your dog too.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A red-orange velvet two piece suit and yellow hair?! But why???




do people really expect any better from Bey after all this time?


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> She looks awful, vacant.



What's new!?







dr.pepper said:


> My mom went back to school to get her masters in my tween/teen years so my dad took me to get meds for the flu and I heard him tell the pharmacist, "She's 9."
> 
> I was 14 with a C cup!!! [emoji58]
> 
> Parents just don't understand! [emoji12]
> 
> She looks baaaaaad in the latest pics.


Hilarious!


----------



## whimsic

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A red-orange velvet two piece suit and yellow hair?! But why???



Halloween? That makeup is atrocious


----------



## White Orchid

Agreed, she looks nice here.



Lounorada said:


> She is too damn rich to be walking around with atrocious hair. The brassy colour, strange hairline and pretty much everything about it, is just tragic.
> She needs to go back to a darker colour. She looked best with this colour, IMO:
> 
> View attachment 3165385
> 
> View attachment 3165386
> 
> tumblr
> 
> I have nothing nice to say about that orange, velvet suit.


----------



## White Orchid

My God, I just saw the recent photos.  How she willingly wakes up to that face is beyond me.


----------



## White Orchid

My old Lab was gorgeous - just putting it out there  



dangerouscurves said:


> You know, they say, you'll start to look like your SO after sometime. And that applies to you and your dog too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> My old Lab was gorgeous - just putting it out there




Labrador? They are [emoji4]. I'm sure you're too [emoji4]


----------



## Jayne1

Something is very different in the mouth area. It's not just the bad makeup, ugly colour (for her) and weird hair&#8230; there is a change in the mouth and lip area and it's not working.

I always thought she was one of the most beautiful, so changing things is stupid, IMO.

http://www.gettyimages.ca/photos/ri...pe=photography&phrase=richard rodgers theatre


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Idk. Might just be the amateurishly overdrawn lips...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Everything about it is tragic.She looks like she doesn't give a damn which is uncharacteristic for her. So maybe that is a good thing. lol.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

She looks like a "regular" woman......definitely not like Beyonce'


----------



## New-New

I like the velvet pantsuit but like idk it doesn't work with her skintone like she has yellow undertones and that color doesn't work imo and no comment on the wig


----------



## berrydiva

That hair...sweet gebus! She has to know that's a mess.


----------



## Ms Kiah

All the money in the world and still can't get the hair right.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> That hair...sweet gebus! She has to know that's a mess.





how she gon' know??  you better believe nobody around her is going to tell the queen how awful she looks!  you see how she handled that assistant trying to fix her clothes - they don't want to "draw back a nub" as my grandmother used to say!!!


----------



## 1249dcnative

tomz_grl said:


> I like the velvet suit just not on her.


Her sister would have ROCKED it.


----------



## pinkfeet

1249dcnative said:


> Her sister would have ROCKED it.



Nope. Would of looked awful on her too ( though her taste is questionable ). 

 The only person that might of rocked it is maybe, and its still a big maybe is David Bowie. 

Maybe.


----------



## AEGIS

Ty just does that girl wrong.  I really want her to find another stylist but Beyonce seems loyal....and tacky


----------



## AEGIS

leeann said:


> They are starting to look alike



that might be the most insulting thing I have ever read about Beyonce


----------



## michie

She looks like Tootie from "The Facts Of Life"


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> Ty just does that girl wrong.  I really want her to find another stylist but Beyonce seems loyal....*and tacky*





:lolots:


i honestly don't think it has anything to do with her loyalty - if bey did not like it then she would not have it.  this is "her look" and she doesn't seem to want to deviate too far from it.  unless she is being paid to do so by someone else but then she always goes back to her same old look when she is done!


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> She looks like Tootie from "The Facts Of Life"


Girl, yes!


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> Labrador? They are [emoji4]. I'm sure you're too [emoji4]



Thank you.


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Thank you.



Is he yours Orchid?


----------



## White Orchid

Ladybug09 said:


> Is he yours Orchid?



She was yes.  Sadly she passed away - lived till she was 16 years of age.  The best dog...I miss her till this day.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Thank you.




Beautiful dog. I'm sorry that she passed away [emoji17]


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> She was yes.  Sadly she passed away - lived till she was 16 years of age.  The best dog...I miss her till this day.



Oh Orchid I'm so sorry to hear that. 16 is such a long time. Our puppy companions give us so much love and affection. And when they leave us they take a little piece of our hearts.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful dog. I'm sorry that she passed away [emoji17]


Thank you


----------



## White Orchid

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh Orchid I'm so sorry to hear that. 16 is such a long time. Our puppy companions give us so much love and affection. And when they leave us they take a little piece of our hearts.



Most definitely.  It's been almost 20 years and I still miss her.  Dogs are the best of companions - more so than people in my opinion.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Most definitely.  It's been almost 20 years and I still miss her.  Dogs are the best of companions - more so than people in my opinion.




I agree and I feel the same. I have two cats and when I'm sick they stay in my side all the time.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> I agree and I feel the same. I have two cats and when I'm sick they stay in my side all the time.


Aww...I have two too. But I only have to sneeze and my lil' one runs a mile lol :greengrin:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Loved the superhero theme for her and the squad.


----------



## BPC

White Orchid said:


> Thank you.



Just beautiful.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkfeet said:


> Nope. Would of looked awful on her too ( though her taste is questionable ).
> 
> The only person that might of rocked it is maybe, and its still a big maybe is David Bowie.
> 
> Maybe.



Rihanna maybe! I could see her with her wild curly hair she's been rocking and an orange lip that matches. And a pair of Manolo Chaos sandals because it's not a Rihanna look without those


----------



## Lounorada

Ciaras 30th Birthday Party
Beyoncé as Storm






















tumblr


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Most definitely.  It's been almost 20 years and I still miss her.  Dogs are the best of companions - more so than people in my opinion.


True!


----------



## uhpharm01

ladybug09 said:


> true!



+1


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

What is Lala supposed to be? A Wonder woman/Captain America hybrid? K.

I want to see a full body pic of Bey's costume, it actually looks kinda cute.


----------



## White Orchid

BPC said:


> Just beautiful.



Thank you.  Yours look cute too


----------



## morgan20

When did Bey start hanging out with Ciara


----------



## YSoLovely

morgan20 said:


> When did Bey start hanging out with Ciara




When she started dating Russell? They say Jay is trying to sign him to his sports management agency...


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> When she started dating Russell? They say Jay is trying to sign him to his sports management agency...



Listen I'm not mad at their hustle...they work off each other to get more together. I'm here for it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Listen I'm not mad at their hustle...they work off each other to get more together. I'm here for it.



I'm not mad either, that's the way it should be. 

Although she might have gone to the party for her cousin Angie (who also celebrated her b-day) and Kelly. Ciara runs with that group.


----------



## stylemepretty

.


----------



## beantownSugar

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm not mad either, that's the way it should be.
> 
> Although she might have gone to the party for her cousin Angie (who also celebrated her b-day) and Kelly. Ciara runs with that group.


This is what I'm thinking -- she was there with Angie and Kelly. I've literally never seen her with Ciara but Kelly and Angie seem to be friends with that group, Ciara and Lala and such.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Maybe the bff KKW introduced them


----------



## AEGIS

morgan20 said:


> When did Bey start hanging out with Ciara



My friend asked me this question and was like "I thought Bey hated Ciara."

Me reply was "I don't think Beyonce thinks about Ciara"

She and Solo seem really close to Angie and maybe Angie asked her to go and dress up with her for her birthday


----------



## Lounorada

Halloween 

tumblr


----------



## AEGIS

her outfit is tacky
the original coming to america costume is beautiful


----------



## dangerouscurves

I like the dress but not everything else.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I love Jay's costume Bey's could have been better.


----------



## Freckles1

Jay looks great. DH and I watched Coming to America a few weeks ago. I had forgotten how funny that movie is!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Ms Kiah said:


> I love Jay's costume Bey's could have been better.



The only reason I recognized it was from Jay's costume. No idea what Bey is doing, unless she is supposed to be this lady.


----------



## Sasha2012

Blue had the better costume of the 3.












via instgram


----------



## Ms Kiah

I love Blue's costume. She's a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's not the first time the Carters were inspired by Coming to America. The pic on the left is from the Met Ball this year.


----------



## YSoLovely

OMG Blue's a doll


----------



## Lounorada

Blue definitely wins best costume! She looks adorable


----------



## berrydiva

Blue is too cute!! Love seeing the little kids costumes.


----------



## AEGIS

i love that Bey let Blue wear some weave from her weave crypt


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> It's not the first time the Carters were inspired by Coming to America. The pic on the left is from the Met Ball this year.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] and it was not even Halloween!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ms Kiah said:


> I love Jay's costume Bey's could have been better.


I couldn't tell what her's was.



Freckles1 said:


> Jay looks great. DH and I watched Coming to America a few weeks ago. I had forgotten how funny that movie is!!!


I LOVE this movie! I can watch it on Repeat!



Sasha2012 said:


> Blue had the better costume of the 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instgram


I couldn't tell what her outfit was...until the below email.....

Jay should always wear a stache.



Sasha2012 said:


> It's not the first time the Carters were inspired by Coming to America. The pic on the left is from the Met Ball this year.


----------



## Richardconroy

Has anyone heard the * not so new* rumor that's she's pregnant again?


----------



## bag-princess

Richardconroy said:


> Has anyone heard the * not so new* rumor that's she's pregnant again?




every.single.week.


----------



## Richardconroy

It's so dumb. If she's pregnant Im sure she'll announce it when she's ready?


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> every.single.week.


 
Exactly! Stay out of this woman's uterus.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like the costume. Once you see her with Jay Z you automatically know. It doesn't have to be exact. Their daughter is too cute.


----------



## Lounorada

Jays grandmother Hattie Yaya Whites 90th Birthday party at the Liberty Warehouse in Brooklyn, NY.

Tumblr


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought the first pic was her and I was about to log off on life. 
I bet they had a blast. From what I can see she looks great. 

Aww everyone has an aunt Hattie out there.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This video is so funny, how Rihanna takes Instagram pictures vs Beyonce.

https://www.facebook.com/arantza.fahnbulleh/videos/1688143384737573/


----------



## wantitneedit

lanasyogamama said:


> This video is so funny, how Rihanna takes Instagram pictures vs Beyonce.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/arantza.fahnbulleh/videos/1688143384737573/



good one!


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> Jays grandmother Hattie Yaya Whites 90th Birthday party at the Liberty Warehouse in Brooklyn, NY.
> 
> Tumblr




she looks good.






BagOuttaHell said:


> I thought the first pic was her and I was about to log off on life.
> I bet they had a blast. From what I can see she looks great.
> 
> Aww everyone has an aunt Hattie out there.



Hahah, too true. That first pic I was like, dang she looks real good. But even the pic of the real person she looks great for 90 years old.


----------



## Lounorada

So cute! 


tumblr


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Blue has Jay's face but Beyonce's eyes


----------



## berrydiva

I like that the feeling of VBC's outfit in Coming to America was recreated but it was very appropriate for a child. I find it odd when people deliberately sexify their kids.


----------



## Lounorada

Bey and Kelly at UCLA, Nov 10th.





tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

More pics of Bey as Storm, at Ciaras birthday party a few weeks ago.









tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

Cute


----------



## Lounorada

Lounorada said:


> Jays grandmother Hattie Yaya Whites 90th Birthday party at the Liberty Warehouse in Brooklyn, NY.
> 
> Tumblr


 
More pics from the party...










Instagram


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She really looks like Tina in the above pic. I follow Tina and her husband on IG. Very cute. I am happy she found love again.


----------



## Lounorada

*Jay at the LA Clippers v GS Warriors game at Staples Center in LA.*

tumblr


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Beyoncé actually let him go to a basketball game without her?


----------



## YSoLovely

> *She's got some front! Beyonce takes the plunge in VERY low-cut dress as she watches boxing match with husband Jay Z*
> 
> 
> There's little doubt it was the hottest show in town.
> But Beyonce  threatened to steal the show once again when she watched the Miguel  Cotto and Saul 'Canelo' Alvarez boxing match with her husband Jay Z, 45,  at the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas on Saturday night.
> The 34-year-old flashed some serious cleavage in an extra low-cut and slinky black gown that did very little to hide her skin.
> 
> Beyonce's  flowing black dress hung delicately over her chest and atop her  shoulders, while flashing her leg with a long and sexy slit that began  at the waistline.
> She  wore her light blonde tresses down in full and beachy waves with a  centre part, and she brought out her natural beauty with a swipe of  deep, smoky eye shadow and a shimmering coat of golden blush.
> The  Crazy In Love hitmaker upped the sparkle factor with a pair of elegant  silver chandelier earrings that had a bright green jewel in the centre,  adding a vintage vibe to her glamorous frock.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...boxing-match-husband-Jay-Z.html#ixzz3sEZZkGwC
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook​




















Bey's jewelry is stunning, but I'm not feeling her ringside gangsta wife swag.  Also, her make up is horrid. Her overdrawn lips must look crazy irl... :ninja:


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3195205
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195206
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195207
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195209
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195213
> 
> 
> 
> Bey's jewelry is stunning, but I*'m not feeling her ringside gangsta wife swag. * Also, her make up is horrid. Her overdrawn lips must look crazy irl... :ninja:





that is the perfect way to describe it!   what did new-new call it - drug lord/mafia girlfriend look??? 


and yes those lips are tragic!!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> that is the perfect way to describe it!   what did new-new call it - *drug lord/mafia girlfriend look???*
> 
> 
> and yes those lips are tragic!!!




 Spot on!


----------



## Northergirl

I don't understand the need to have your boobs on display at a "boxing match".


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Beyoncé looks like she has been participating in the Kylie lip challenge


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Spot on!





he sure was spot on!  he said like the look of Michelle Pfeiffer in scarface!  i was so done with him!!  LOL
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## michie

Overdrawn and CHAPPED lips...C'mon mannnnn!!!


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3195205
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195206
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195207
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195209
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195213
> 
> 
> 
> *Bey's jewelry is stunning, but I'm not feeling her ringside gangsta wife swag.  Also, her make up is horrid. Her overdrawn lips must look crazy irl*... :ninja:



+1
The sh*tty makeup, the over-drawn lips, the brassy blonde & dry wig, the titties hanging out... Just,







Meanwhile, Kelly looks gorgeous and Jay is looking sharp in that tux.


----------



## Tivo

:giggles::giggles::giggles:





michie said:


> Overdrawn and CHAPPED lips...C'mon mannnnn!!!



The matte look is not for her.


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> +1
> The sh*tty makeup, the over-drawn lips, the brassy blonde & dry wig, the titties hanging out... Just,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Kelly looks gorgeous and Jay is looking sharp in that tux.


:lolots::lolots::lolots:

Yes GURL!


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> +1
> The sh*tty makeup, the over-drawn lips, the brassy blonde & dry wig, the titties hanging out... Just,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Kelly looks gorgeous and Jay is looking sharp in that tux.




OT, but Naomi's bonestructure is EVERYTHING.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> OT, but Naomi's bonestructure is EVERYTHING.




Yasss!








tumblr


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Yasss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




I'm gagging. 


You know when you're a child and you believe every word your parents say and you're crushed when you later in life find out they lied to you? Well, when I was a kid I asked my mom who Naomi Campbell was and she told me she was _the most beautiful woman on the planet._ Well... don't nobody ever proved my mama a liar


----------



## JetSetGo!

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Blue has Jay's face but Beyonce's eyes



She does! She is a cutie.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> I'm gagging.
> 
> 
> You know when you're a child and you believe every word your parents say and you're crushed when you later in life find out they lied to you? Well, when I was a kid I asked my mom who Naomi Campbell was and she told me she was _the most beautiful woman on the planet._ Well... don't nobody ever proved my mama a liar


 
+1 Preach!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Beyonce has much more attractive inside boob than most.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

lanasyogamama said:


> Beyonce has much more attractive inside boob than most.




Her boobs are saving that look. The rest is a mess.


----------



## tomz_grl

lanasyogamama said:


> Beyonce has much more attractive inside boob than most.



She should with what she probably paid for them.


----------



## uhpharm01

tomz_grl said:


> She should with what she probably paid for them.



Yep


----------



## berrydiva

Northergirl said:


> I don't understand the need to have your boobs on display at a "boxing match".



It's like everything else...a major boxing match is a "place to be seen" filled with the those can afford the $200k seats (or whatever outrageous amount these seats cost).


----------



## chowlover2

YSoLovely said:


> OT, but Naomi's bonestructure is EVERYTHING.




Truth! The older I get the more I love Naomi, none of today's crop of models can compete with her! I think she gets better and better!


----------



## lulu212121

Yes, Naomi is still "It"!!! I just don't think Beyonce has been looking very good lately.


----------



## chowlover2

lulu212121 said:


> Yes, Naomi is still "It"!!! I just don't think Beyonce has been looking very good lately.




And it makes no sense, Bey has access to the best of everything!


----------



## Jayne1

tomz_grl said:


> She should with what she probably paid for them.



True.  lol


----------



## azania

chowlover2 said:


> And it makes no sense, Bey has access to the best of everything!




I think she doesn't live very healthy. She works out etc, but she always has bloat that alcohol gives you. 
I think Naomi lives very healthy these days.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really like the jewels and the dress but the combo of that ugly wig and awful makeup has her face looking haggard.


----------



## berrydiva

azania said:


> I think she doesn't live very healthy. She works out etc, but she always has bloat that alcohol gives you.
> I think Naomi lives very healthy these days.


Huh?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a multi-Grammy award-winning mega-star married to one of the most successful hip-hop artists in the world. 

And he's a former back-up dancer - best-known for being married to Britney Spears - who sold a meager 6,000 copies of his debut rap single on the week of release. 

But that didn't stop lightweight Kevin Federline aiming a punch at musical heavyweight Beyonce on Sunday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urgery-seeing-boxing-match.html#ixzz3sM4Cusqr


----------



## berrydiva

He knows this is the last we shall ever hear from him, right? Jay Z is going to disappear him from his remaining relevance.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

azania said:


> I think she doesn't live very healthy. She works out etc, but she always has bloat that alcohol gives you.
> I think Naomi lives very healthy these days.



Naomi smokes and drinks, neither of those are ingredients to a "very healthy" lifestyle. She looks great but I'm sure a great dermatologist and bomb genetics play a major part in her face slaying the way it does.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Naomi smokes and drinks, neither of those are ingredients to a "very healthy" lifestyle. She looks great but I'm sure a great dermatologist and bomb genetics play a major part in her face slaying the way it does.



And didn't she admit to abusing drugs in the past?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

berrydiva said:


> He knows this is the last we shall ever hear from him, right? Jay Z is going to disappear him from his remaining relevance.



They don't even need to get their hands dirty with a fan base like hers. Britney's might come after him too since she messed up her face especially her nose


----------



## leeann

I doubt either of them care what k fed thinks


----------



## Lounorada

leeann said:


> I doubt either of them care what k fed thinks


 
Exactly.


----------



## Sassys

12/14/15


----------



## LavenderIce

Taking the ugly Christmas sweater to a whole other level.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

[emoji15]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Festive. She's leaving a holiday party so I won't say anything. Wacky holiday outfits can be fun...as long as she's not out shopping in it. TBH, take away the wacky sweater and she's actually doesn't look bad. I like the McCartney dress and I don't even mind the boots with it.

Christmas is less than two weeks away and I've already been to 3459283 holiday parties and still have another 5 or 6 to attend. I'm a Christmas freak and I'm already over it.

ETA: Jay looks like his mama in those pics.


----------



## bag-princess

is it really that different from any other day of the week with Bey and her wardrobe???


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I wonder if Blue made the sweater for her? I'm really not trying to be funny but it definitely looks like a kid project.


----------



## berrydiva

It was her company's ugly Christmas sweater party.


----------



## YSoLovely

*Beyonce to perform at Super Bowl halftime show next month

*


> NEW YORK (AP)  Beyonce is returning to the Super Bowl halftime show.
> Pepsi confirmed to The Associated Press on Thursday that the  34-year-old singer will perform at the Feb. 7 show at Levi's Stadium in  Santa Clara, California. Last month, Coldplay announced it would perform  at the halftime show.
> Beyonce headlined the 2013 Pepsi Super Bowl halftime show in New  Orleans at the Superdome, where she was joined by her Destiny Child's  bandmates, Kelly Rowland and Michelle Williams.
> 
> Beyonce and Coldplay recently collaborated on the band's new album, "A Head Full of Dreams."
> Katy Perry, who performed at last year's Super Bowl, had the  most-watched halftime show in history with 118 million viewers. Other  past halftime headliners include Bruno Mars, Prince, Madonna, Bruce  Springsteen, U2 and the Rolling Stones.
> 
> 
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/094b...e-perform-super-bowl-halftime-show-next-month





Beyoncé also appeared on LSB with Channing Tatum last night


----------



## berrydiva

She doesn't need to be there again so soon. There's no one else with high energy performances that they can get who's capable of rocking that stage?


----------



## Lola69

Adele should perform.


----------



## Sassys

Lola69 said:


> Adele should perform.



No, She is not a party type of singer. Adele is not going to get the crowd on their feet to dance. Halftime shows are about partying with friends and booze. That is not not what Adele does.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Adriana Cappuccino Grande should (running out of the thread)


----------



## berrydiva

Lola69 said:


> Adele should perform.



Hell No! The Superbowl Halftime show is supposed to be upbeat and high energy...lots of movement and excitement. That's not Adele's lane.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Adriana Cappuccino Grande should (running out of the thread)
> View attachment 3234890



You better run!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> She doesn't need to be there again so soon. There's no one else with high energy performances that they can get who's capable of rocking that stage?



It's the Super Bowl 50 so they're going all out. Coldplay is headlining and Bey, Bruno Mars and other celebs are going to make appearances. 

I really love Coldplay and I'm excited to see them perform, I def think they could've held their own without all the extra-ness but


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> She doesn't need to be there again so soon. There's no one else with high energy performances that they can get who's capable of rocking that stage?



Bruno Mars will join Coldplay, too (still unconfirmed, but 99% chance). Let's be real, Coldplay by themselves are_ a tad _bit too boring...


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Bruno Mars will join Coldplay, too (still unconfirmed, but 99% chance). Let's be real, *Coldplay by themselves are a tad bit too boring..*.



This!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lola69 said:


> Adele should perform.



nah! you need a hype performer.  You need some hips moving, butts shaking, scantly clad  - that ain't Adele


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's the Super Bowl 50 so they're going all out. Coldplay is headlining and Bey, Bruno Mars and other celebs are going to make appearances.
> 
> I really love Coldplay and I'm excited to see them perform, I def think they could've held their own without all the extra-ness but





YSoLovely said:


> Bruno Mars will join Coldplay, too (still unconfirmed, but 99% chance). Let's be real, Coldplay by themselves are_ a tad _bit too boring...



Oh good. Glad others are joining. That's not that bad then...I just didn't want to see it turn into the Beyonce halftime show part 2.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> No, She is not a party type of singer. Adele is not going to get the crowd on their feet to dance. Halftime shows are about partying with friends and booze. That is not not what Adele does.




THIS!




berrydiva said:


> She doesn't need to be there again so soon. There's no one else with high energy performances that they can get who's capable of rocking that stage?





ITA!   and i don't feel they are "going all out" since she has already been there before - even though it was with kelly and michelle.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm happy, Coldplay on their own sounded like a snooze fest.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Oh good. Glad others are joining. That's not that bad then...I just didn't want to see it turn into the Beyonce halftime show part 2.



Me either. 

Justin Timberlake is releasing new music this year, I would've liked to see him headline....although I don't know if they've forgiven him for 'nipplegate'

I'm just glad they didn't punish us and have Swift headline.


----------



## Wildflower22

I would rather see Lady Gaga any day over Beyoncé!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Me either.
> 
> Justin Timberlake is releasing new music this year, I would've liked to see him headline....although I don't know if they've forgiven him for 'nipplegate'
> 
> I'm just glad they didn't punish us and have Swift headline.



If he ever agreed to do it people would be pissed since Janet is the only one that's  banned. I don't think it's worth the controversy for him


----------



## qudz104

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Me either.
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Timberlake is releasing new music this year, I would've liked to see him headline....although I don't know if they've forgiven him for 'nipplegate'
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad they didn't punish us and have Swift headline.




Yeah I wouldn't want TS there! But Beyoncé doesn't sound too exciting imo at least not so soon after.


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


> *Beyonce to perform at Super Bowl halftime show next month
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Beyoncé also appeared on LSB with Channing Tatum last night



this was freakin hilarious!!!!!!!

Wow, the sets have gotten complicated!!


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> *She doesn't need to be there again so soon.* There's no one else with high energy performances that they can get who's capable of rocking that stage?


Agree


YSoLovely said:


> Bruno Mars will join Coldplay, too (still unconfirmed, but 99% chance). Let's be real, Coldplay by themselves are_ a tad _bit too boring...





lanasyogamama said:


> I'm happy, Coldplay on their own sounded like a snooze fest.


Agree with all of this.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Beyonce and Coldplay sound like a dreadful combination. She doesn't even have new music to perform either does she?


----------



## YSoLovely

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Beyonce and Coldplay sound like a dreadful combination. She doesn't even have new music to perform either does she?




She has a song with them on their new album.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Ahh. That makes more sense then.


----------



## Lola69

I want Adele for the national anthem should've said that. Bruno Mars did a good job last year. Why Beyoncé?? Ugh.


----------



## berrydiva

Lola69 said:


> I want Adele for the national anthem should've said that. Bruno Mars did a good job last year. Why Beyoncé?? Ugh.




Ummm usually an American would perform the National Anthem at the Super Bowl.  I can't remember a national anthem performed by a non-American.  Adele would make even less sense singing the Star Spangled Bannner than performing at half-time.


----------



## Lola69

berrydiva said:


> Ummm usually an American would perform the National Anthem at the Super Bowl.  I can't remember a national anthem performed by a non-American.  Adele would make even less sense singing the Star Spangled Bannner than performing at half-time.




I don't know much about Super Bowl really. I thought anyone can sing in it. Then forget that idea lol.


----------



## berrydiva

Lola69 said:


> I don't know much about Super Bowl really. I thought anyone can sing in it. Then forget that idea lol.




I mean.  A non-American singing the national anthem at any event seems quite non-American. Goes for any country really...you want your own singing your national anthem.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm kinda looking forward to the Super Bowl HTS this year, I really like Coldplay and basically anyone is better than Katy Perry last year (her music gets on my nerves)... Missy Elliott was the only great thing about the 2015 show.

I would have loved to see Pharrell do the SBHTS this year. He has own music, N.E.R.Ds music and the endless amount of songs he's produced & featured on over the years, giving him more than enough material to perform and guests to bring on if needed


----------



## Lola69

berrydiva said:


> I mean.  A non-American singing the national anthem at any event seems quite non-American. Goes for any country really...you want your own singing your national anthem.




I honestly wouldn't care, but that's just imo.


----------



## bunnyr

Adele's voice is so dry.... Never resonates even in recordings.... Singing national anthem... No....


----------



## Swanky

*          Beyonce             Dressing for Two?          *

 





*
*
*Beyonce *looked like she was hiding something underneath her jacket leaving dinner Sunday night with hubby *Jay Z*.
 It certainly looked like there was room for two under her coat as they left Son of a Gun in West Hollywood ... just sayin'.
 They did hit the Golden Globe party circuit after dinner, but no word  if Bey was drinking which would've been a giveaway. People seem to  really want her to be pregnant, based on the constant rumors.
 Just do it already, Jay!  


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3wyFu7tM8
​


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *          Beyonce             Dressing for Two?          *
> 
> 
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2016/01/11/0111-jay-z-beyonce-splash-4.jpg*
> *
> *Beyonce *looked like she was hiding something underneath her jacket leaving dinner Sunday night with hubby *Jay Z*.
> It certainly looked like there was room for two under her coat as they left Son of a Gun in West Hollywood ... just sayin'.
> They did hit the Golden Globe party circuit after dinner, but no word  if Bey was drinking which would've been a giveaway. People seem to  really want her to be pregnant, based on the constant rumors.
> Just do it already, Jay!
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3wyFu7tM8
> ​







she was hiding that hideous outfit she had on as usual. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## YSoLovely

If she's pregnant she's SO going to reveal it at the Super Bowl to steal the show


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> If she's pregnant she's SO going to reveal it at the Super Bowl to steal the show





oh lawd!!!  not another one of these!!!!


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## michie

That would take "fame-ho" to another stratosphere.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Pregnant again? For the 25th time since she had her baby. That she didn't have.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

michie said:


> That would take "fame-ho" to another stratosphere.



I mean she did it to Britney Spears at the Vma


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I think she really might be preggers this time


----------



## YSoLovely

LSA


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Yep she is


----------



## uhpharm01

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Yep she is



Maybe


----------



## New-New

michie said:


> That would take "fame-ho" to another stratosphere.



I mean let's be real my fav is a stunt queen


----------



## Sassys

Meet Beyonce's body double! Singer bundles up in baggy sweatshirt and calls in a stunt woman for dangerous video shoot amid pregnancy rumours

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hoot-amid-pregnancy-rumors.html#ixzz3yTBCwUdV


----------



## knasarae

Where do people find the time?? [emoji30][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## uhpharm01

knasarae said:


> Where do people find the time?? [emoji30][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3254487



Lol


----------



## Ladybug09

That looks like Rhianna.


----------



## New-New

knasarae said:


> Where do people find the time?? [emoji30][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3254487



#AfricanAmericanGothic


----------



## Sarahs12

does anyone know who made her sweatshirt?


----------



## Sassys

Busty Beyoncé channels Bollywood beauty in an ornate sari and plunging gown in Coldplay's Mumbai-based Hymn For The Weekend video 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Hymn-Weekend-music-video.html#ixzz3yepzxD2G


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks gorgeous.


----------



## berrydiva

Love that lipstick color. She looks good.


----------



## limom

Can't wait for half time.


----------



## BPC

For those that haven't seen it..

Beyonce, Pink, and Britney for Pepsi.


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> Busty Beyoncé channels Bollywood beauty in an ornate sari and plunging gown in Coldplay's Mumbai-based Hymn For The Weekend video
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Hymn-Weekend-music-video.html#ixzz3yepzxD2G




I loved the video and the song is on continuous repeat - it makes me want to go to India so badly.  I wish she actually wore a sari, none of those outfits are Bollywood really.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Pink's voice was made for that song.


----------



## BPC

I don't know about Pink,  but I cringed when Britney was singing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That wasn't the right song for Britney. But she was huge back then so I get why they picked her.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I thought Beyoncé was the one worst suited for the song and them adding the extra beat when she starts to sing is laughable


----------



## GoGlam

Wow! Agreed! Britney and Beyoncé look like jokes in that video.  I also really don't care to see Beyonce's fat jiggle as she slams down those props.

Pink was the only believable character in that entire video--plus her voice worked.  Enrique being emperor was entertaining and random too.


----------



## BPC

GoGlam said:


> Wow! Agreed! Britney and Beyoncé look like jokes in that video.  I also really don't care to see Beyonce's fat jiggle as she slams down those props.
> 
> Pink was the only believable character in that entire video--plus her voice worked.  Enrique being emperor was entertaining and random too.




That was Enrique! Didn't even notice the first time I watched.

I think Beyonce looks thicker than normal in the vid. Her face and legs especially.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This commercial is from 2004. I mean they've all changed since then.


----------



## BPC

Oooh.. didn't realize it was that old. That explains a lot.


----------



## Sassys

BPC said:


> Oooh.. didn't realize it was that old. That explains a lot.



 I was wondering why you were posting that old video


----------



## BPC

Sassys said:


> I was wondering why you were posting that old video



Friend sent me a bunch of vids today.. didn't think to look at the dates .. oops :shame:


----------



## Sassys

She wants more success! Beyonce splits with longtime business manager Lee Anne Callahan-Long and shakes up management team to 'make smarter decisions'

She wants more success and will do whatever it takes, even if it means getting rid of her close team.
Beyoncé has parted ways with her longtime business manager Lee Anne Callahan-Longo and overhauled her entire management team, according to Page Six.
&#8216;Beyoncé basically cleaned house, got rid of her whole team, which included her cousin, and hired a new team,&#8217; a source told the publication. &#8216;She wants to surround herself with business people who could take her career to an even higher level.&#8217;


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eam-make-smarter-decisions.html#ixzz3zJyoGeMB


----------



## ForeverYoung87

How much higher can she go?


----------



## Stansy

Greedy?


----------



## Sassys

ForeverYoung87 said:


> How much higher can she go?



Exactly what I said when I saw the article lol


----------



## knasarae

ForeverYoung87 said:


> How much higher can she go?





Stansy said:


> Greedy?





Sassys said:


> Exactly what I said when I saw the article lol


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


>


----------



## BagOuttaHell

You think she got rid of her cousin? I don't know about that.


----------



## Lola69

Maybe it's because of Adele lol Who knows??


----------



## YSoLovely

ForeverYoung87 said:


> How much higher can she go?




Adele level record sales?
25 outsold Beyoncé's last album in like 1 week. 


I think this is more about Parkwood becoming a legit record / management label once her deal with Columbia is up.


----------



## uhpharm01

knasarae said:


>


----------



## bag-princess

when is she going to fire the people responsible for those dreadful outfits???:giggles:


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Beyoncé wants an Oscar, she has been saying this for years.


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Beyoncé wants an Oscar, she has been saying this for years.



She gonna need to learn to speak properly first in that case.


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Beyoncé wants an Oscar, she has been saying this for years.





People in hell want ice water too so.......yea.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> when is she going to fire the people responsible for those dreadful outfits???:giggles:



Exactly! That's where she needs to start firing and hiring


----------



## AEGIS

I like it. She is not content w/being comfortable.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> She gonna need to learn to speak properly first in that case.



Lol!


----------



## BadAzzBish

bag-princess said:


> People in hell want ice water too so.......yea.



Rotfl :dead:


----------



## labelwhore04

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Beyoncé wants an Oscar, she has been saying this for years.



For acting???


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She should go for it all. No ceilings.


----------



## GoGlam

She should try to achieve whatever she wants to achieve.  With that said, unless she can magically get the "timing" aspect of how to use your facial muscles, react to lines, and act like you're not acting, she's going to stay as terrible as she is now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She could get an Oscar for a song.


----------



## YSoLovely

New Song / video "Formation



Super Bowl preview?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Beat is fire but the song is trash. Really beyonce


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Production is tight. Time for her to get with some lyricists. She is saying absolutely nothing. I bet it took 10 writers. 

Her daughter is adorable though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Video has some good images and ideas. Agree about the song. I don't know why they can't get her better writers.


----------



## deltalady

I'm here for the video and the song.


----------



## berrydiva

I like the beat. The song is meh but she's making music for the young kids so it works. And it's gonna be a banger in the club especially when it gets a remix treatment.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Cosign. I'm here for formation, yass!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I didn't know she liked Red Lobster. 

I bet they're stoked.


----------



## AEGIS

i liked the lyrics and video. video and lyrics have some very afrocentric and political lyrics and imagery which is surprising for Bey. she actually said a lot in this song. Matthew wouldn't have approved .


----------



## GoldengirlNY

BagOuttaHell said:


> I didn't know she liked Red Lobster.
> 
> I bet they're stoked.




[emoji23]


----------



## AEGIS

beyonce likes red lobster and popeyes which is why i never believed her vegan mess lol


----------



## MarvelGirl

Not feeling the song or the video, really. Lately, that is nothing new. I just haven't really been feeling anything from her recently though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> i liked the lyrics and video. video and lyrics have some very afrocentric and political lyrics and imagery which is surprising for Bey. she actually said a lot in this song. Matthew wouldn't have approved .




I thought the video was pretty bold for her but I thought the lyrics were trite in comparison. I can appreciate the concept put together though. 

Saw some people alleging on Twitter that some of the video footage was ripped from a documentary. We'll see how that plays out.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> New Song / video "Formation
> 
> Super Bowl preview?


 

I like the video ... the song is decent enough, I'll prob grow to like it more.

Blue mean muggin in the video was priceless! She's so adorable!


----------



## knasarae

AEGIS said:


> i liked the lyrics and video. *video and lyrics have some very afrocentric and political lyrics and imagery which is surprising for Bey.* she actually said a lot in this song. Matthew wouldn't have approved .



I was thinking the same thing... it surprised me.  That being said, it came off disingenuous to me, like it was just for show.  I appreciate the concept of what the video was going for, but I don't care for the song.

Blue was the highlight of the video for me.


----------



## AEGIS

knasarae said:


> I was thinking the same thing... it surprised me.  That being said, it came off disingenuous to me, like it was just for show.  I appreciate the concept of what the video was going for, but I don't care for the song.
> 
> Blue was the highlight of the video for me.



I've always gotten the impression that Bey was much more.....woke.....than she portrays herself to be.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

knasarae said:


> I was thinking the same thing... it surprised  me.  That being said, it came off disingenuous to me, like it was just  for show.  I appreciate the concept of what the video was going for, but  I don't care for the song.
> 
> Blue was the highlight of the video for me.



That's the same way I felt (and I think a lot of people felt) about  Beyonce Feminism. Commodifying the day's movement to sell more records. 

I'd like to think that Aegis is right though.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her team is smart to put together a video that overshadows those trifling lyrics while still incorporating her signature style and moves. Leotards and twerking.

Trilliant.


----------



## knasarae

I did read that Tidal, if I'm not mistaken, recently donated 1.5 million to the Black Lives Matter movement.  So hopefully I'm wrong about the video/song and this is her attempt at starting a new focus.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> I've always gotten the impression that Bey was much more.....woke.....than she portrays herself to be.



I actually think this too but don't always feel she's articulate enough to convey those thoughts in combination with her having to toe a particular line.


----------



## deltalady

My thoughts exactly


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

deltalady said:


> My thoughts exactly



And here for it! I've been bumping this for the past few hours. I also hear that she is about to announce her tour dates in the next 48 hours and I am ready!


----------



## GoldengirlNY




----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> I actually think this too but don't always feel she's articulate enough to convey those thoughts in combination with her having to toe a particular line.



i agree w/this 100%


----------



## GoldengirlNY

deltalady said:


> My thoughts exactly




[emoji106]&#127997;[emoji106]&#127997;[emoji106]&#127997;


----------



## NY_Mami

AEGIS said:


> i liked the lyrics and video. video and lyrics have some very afrocentric and political lyrics and imagery which is surprising for Bey. she actually said a lot in this song. Matthew wouldn't have approved .



This is so true....


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Beyoncé made everyone forget about Rihanna's music lol


----------



## NY_Mami

BagOuttaHell said:


> I didn't know she liked Red Lobster.
> 
> I bet they're stoked.



They are now serving Cheddar Bey Biscuits...

Beyonce know she eat that real NAWLINS seafood gumbo though.... Not no Red Lobster....


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> i liked the lyrics and video. video and lyrics have some very afrocentric and political lyrics and imagery which is surprising for Bey. she actually said a lot in this song. Matthew wouldn't have approved .




+1. And Blue is so cute!!! She has Bey's stare!


----------



## uhpharm01

AEGIS said:


> beyonce likes red lobster and popeyes which is why i never believed her vegan mess lol



Right!


----------



## uhpharm01

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Beyoncé made everyone forget about Rihanna's music lol



Haha! So true!


----------



## Longchamp

Loved the video.

But disappointed she's in the Superbowl.
Let someone else have the chance/exposure.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> I've always gotten the impression that Bey was much more.....woke.....than she portrays herself to be.


 


berrydiva said:


> I actually think this too but don't always feel she's articulate enough to convey those thoughts in combination with her having to toe a particular line.


 
 Agreed.


----------



## addisonshopper

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Beat is fire but the song is trash. Really beyonce




I agree. Straight garbage. Bathe catchy track she always has.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> I've always gotten the impression that Bey was much more.....woke.....than she portrays herself to be.





berrydiva said:


> I actually think this too but don't always feel she's articulate enough to convey those thoughts in combination with her having to toe a particular line.





yes - you can almost see the wheels turning with her attempt to put what she is thinking into words that will sound like an intelligent southern woman would/should.


----------



## Freckles1

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Beat is fire but the song is trash. Really beyonce




Yep


----------



## Lounorada

*At the Thunder vs Warriors game on February 6, 2016 at ORACLE Arena in Oakland, California.*

tumblr


----------



## addisonshopper

Beyoncé look very pregnant on this super bowl performance.  Girdle and all she puffy round that front lower and she don't have her stomach out. She almost fell on her twerk and all


----------



## mundodabolsa

addisonshopper said:


> Beyoncé look very pregnant on this super bowl performance.  Girdle and all she puffy round that front lower and she don't have her stomach out. She almost fell on her twerk and all



I thought she was moving very gingerly.  Began to wonder if her dancing is always so "safe" when it's live or if it's something else.


----------



## BPC

I was wondering if I saw that right!! She did almost fall!

Wasn't impressed with her, Coldplay or Bruno. In fact, their entire performance was pretty lame I think.


----------



## Ladybug09

addisonshopper said:


> Beyoncé look very pregnant on this super bowl performance.  Girdle and all she puffy round that front lower and she don't have her stomach out. She almost fell on her twerk and all



She did almost fall, but I loved the dance off.


----------



## berrydiva

I got nothing to say about her performance...it was a good half time show. Upbeat and kept us all engaged. She did almost fall though but who cares.


----------



## addisonshopper

mundodabolsa said:


> I thought she was moving very gingerly.  Began to wonder if her dancing is always so "safe" when it's live or if it's something else.




Anytime she got that belly covered something is up.   She just looked very full and round in the lower belly area and she didn't turn to the side purposely. She stayed looking forward.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BPC said:


> Wasn't impressed with her, Coldplay or Bruno. In fact, their entire performance was pretty lame I think.




I agree. They were an odd combination of people to perform together too.


----------



## addisonshopper

BPC said:


> I was wondering if I saw that right!! She did almost fall!
> 
> Wasn't impressed with her, Coldplay or Bruno. In fact, their entire performance was pretty lame I think.




She couldn't get herself back up and fell back.  Pregnancy clumsy maybe. I dunno.  I liked Cold play and LOVED BRUNO. HE NEED TO PERFOMR WVERY YEAR


----------



## BPC

I would have loved Bruno on his own and for longer. The three of them.. eh, I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Lounorada

I thought it was a good half time show.
I'd have loved a bit more of Coldplay performing on their own though 
Bruno was really good but Beyonce didn't do much for me, at all. She was very... Meh.
They didn't blend well together at the end of the performance.


----------



## Freckles1

I enjoyed it much more than I thought o was going to!!!! 
Yep she almost took a tumble!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Beyoncé just announced her new world tour for 2016, so I doubt she's pregnant.
She did look thick, though.
Vegan lifestyle my a$$


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Thought it was good.

Pregnant? While on a summer tour per the commercial that came on right after. 

Ok.


----------



## Wildflower22

I thought the entire halftime show, including Bey, was boring. Unimpressive. And that's a shame because Beyoncé and Bruno should have been great.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I expected much more from Beyonce, she usually kills it at these kinds of performances, but that was average. I thought she looked round and bigger than usual, would be surprised if there wasn't a pregnancy announcement soon.


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## berrydiva

But it wasn't Beyonce's show though, it was Coldplay's. She and Bruno were guest...just saying.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think that was part of the problem. Beyonce isn't good at sharing a stage.


----------



## deltalady

I loved it


----------



## YSoLovely

I think the biggest problems with the halftime show were a) Coldplay and b) the day light.


----------



## Sassys

There would be no world tour if she was pregnant.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> I thought it was a good half time show.
> I'd have loved a bit more of Coldplay performing on their own though
> Bruno was really good but Beyonce didn't do much for me, at all. She was very... Meh.
> They didn't blend well together at the end of the performance.



ITA. I wish Cold Play had done Clocks but I think they gave a fab performance! I've been to 3 Super Bowls and the 1/2 times are often a let down. Paul McCartney is my fav 1/2 timer to date.


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> There would be no world tour if she was pregnant.




Beyoncé got tricks up her sleeve. She surely could take a loss on canceling a tour.  She looks pregnant to me. Maybe she will sit down and sing


----------



## Lola69

That half time show completely sucked. Bruno Mars killed it last year. Beyoncé made it hard to watch.


----------



## michie

I'm sorry, but y'all can praise the hell out of that half-@ss song, but it was not Super Bowl worthy. It really isn't anything "worthy". The crowd was damned near silent. The most exciting part was her almost falling on her @ss.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I think that was part of the problem. Beyonce isn't good at sharing a stage.


But Coldplay was boring as much as I love them. Beyonce and Bruno were far more interesting together.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> ITA. I wish Cold Play had done Clocks but I think they gave a fab performance! I've been to 3 Super Bowls and the 1/2 times are often a let down. Paul McCartney is my fav 1/2 timer to date.



No one wants to see either of that...do you guys watch football?! Lol


----------



## Prima Ballerina

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I think that was part of the problem. Beyonce isn't good at sharing a stage.


This is true but I think in this case Coldplay needed the help.


----------



## BadAzzBish

bpc said:


> i was wondering if i saw that right!! She did almost fall!
> 
> Wasn't impressed with her, coldplay or bruno. In fact, their entire performance was pretty lame i think.



+1


----------



## stylemepretty

That song was not Super Bowl worthy.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> No one wants to see either of that...do you guys watch football?! Lol



Not sure what you mean .I'm in it for the football but the Super Bowl is a different animal. Non football lovers watch it just b/c of the hype and the spectacle. As for me,  my family has had season tixx for our team for over 40 years , I've gone to Super Bowls and was fortunate enough to see my team win them and I've won my football pool twice in the last 4 years. So what's your point?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> No one wants to see either of that...do you guys watch football?! Lol



The game itself was pretty boring, who were you for Berry?


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> The game itself was pretty boring, who were you for Berry?



Whichever team wins me money tbh. I'm a Giants fan so if they're not there I don't care, I just want to see a good game and Denver had the best D in the league and the Panthers were consistent all year...so it had the makings of a good game. It was an excellent game btw.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Not sure what you mean .I'm in it for the football but the Super Bowl is a different animal. Non football lovers watch it just b/c of the hype and the spectacle. As for me,  my family has had season tixx for our team for over 40 years , I've gone to Super Bowls and was fortunate enough to see my team win them and I've won my football pool twice in the last 4 years. So what's your point?



Meaning clocks would be boring and so was McCartney. I like Coldplay and McCartney but they're boring. And cool you have season tix and gone to SB. Times they are a changing.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> Whichever team wins me money tbh. I'm a Giants fan so if they're not there I don't care, I just want to see a good game and Denver had the best D in the league and the Panthers were consistent all year...so it had the makings of a good game. It was an excellent game btw.



It was stagnant in the second half, Cam got his azz handed to him, Peyton was in a dream state. Hope you made some cash!


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> It was stagnant in the second half, Cam got his azz handed to him, Peyton was in a dream state. Hope you made some cash!



What?! It was an exciting second half. Smh. I'll find out about my pools tomorrow.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> What?! It was an exciting second half. Smh. I'll find out about my pools tomorrow.



Well, it's just my opinion. it was the Panthers lowest scoring game for the whole darn season. That's saying something.


----------



## terebina786

I liked Coldplay and Bruno... I think they could've done without Beyoncé.  I don't think she's pregnant, I just think it takes a lot of work for her to be as thin as she was at her thinnest - she's naturally thick and I like that about her.  I understand because for me to stay at my thinnest it was really hard work.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lola69 said:


> That half time show completely sucked. Bruno Mars killed it last year. Beyoncé made it hard to watch.



I agree. It was lame this year.


----------



## AEGIS

The SB was very boring. Defense oriented games tend to be imo. And so low scoring. I like offense and touchdowns.
Bruno Mars is an amazing performer. Honestly, they could have just had him again. The bruno mars and beyonce dance off was cute.

I love Coldplay but I didn't like their performance. Chris Martin looked cute though


----------



## Brklynjuice87

knasarae said:


> I was thinking the same thing... it surprised me.  That being said, it came off disingenuous to me, like it was just for show.  I appreciate the concept of what the video was going for, but I don't care for the song.
> 
> Blue was the highlight of the video for me.



Beyoncé always hopping on things that are hot at the moment whether it be a social issue or whatever. Her husband does the same


----------



## Ms Kiah

Ladybug09 said:


> She did almost fall, but I loved the dance off.



We all froze. That would have been embarrassing and launched thousands of gifs.



berrydiva said:


> I got nothing to say about her performance...it was a good half time show. Upbeat and kept us all engaged. She did almost fall though but who cares.



It could have been just Bruno and Beyonce. I'm not crazy about the song but I appreciate the message.

I don't think Beyonce's pregnant. She's just thick.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

aegis said:


> the sb was very boring. Defense oriented games tend to be imo. And so low scoring. I like offense and touchdowns.
> Bruno mars is an amazing performer. Honestly, they could have just had him again. The bruno mars and beyonce dance off was cute.
> 
> I love coldplay but i didn't like their performance. Chris martin looked cute though



+1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I liked Coldplay when they first came out. Everything after the X&Y album has left me......cold.


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Beyoncé always hopping on things that are hot at the moment whether it be a social issue or whatever. Her husband does the same



exactly!!!  trying to make the little people think they actually care.





Ms Kiah said:


> We all froze. That would have been embarrassing and launched thousands of gifs.
> 
> 
> 
> It could have been just Bruno and Beyonce. I'm not crazy about the song but I appreciate the message.
> 
> *I don't think Beyonce's pregnant. *She's just thick.






well since they said she announced her 40-date new tour i don't think so either.  

and from the reviews i am seeing - the majority of the people were so not impressed with the HT show at all.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Real vegans don't wear real fur. Lol!


----------



## knasarae

One of my friends caught this on IG. Hilarious [emoji23]


----------



## knasarae

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...6/02/07/the-night-beyonce-won-the-super-bowl/
"Also, a band named Coldplay and singer named Bruno Mars performed"  #Shade



> Watching the Super Bowl used to be an act of leisure, which made the halftime show a break from a break. Now it isn&#8217;t and it ain&#8217;t. America has invested so much of itself in this brutal sport, which destroys the bodies and minds of its players, and the damage has become impossible to ignore, even though we&#8217;re trying our best.
> 
> As for halftime, it remains impossible to ignore for different reasons. It&#8217;s the most widely witnessed musical performance in our country each year, but very few artists seem interested in rising up to the moment. So sometimes we get predictable expertise (Prince in 2007). And sometimes we get wacky winks (Katy Perry and those sharks in 2015).
> 
> Has anyone approached the gig as seriously and skillfully as Beyoncé did on Sunday night? She came stomping out on the 10-yard line in broad daylight, flanked by 30 dancers in Black Panther berets, singing lyrics were less than 30-hours old: &#8220;Hey ladies, now let&#8217;s get in formation&#8230; You just might be a black Bill Gates in the making.&#8221;
> 
> She was performing an edited version of &#8220;Formation,&#8221; a new single she dropped on Saturday afternoon &#8212; a song that, in its video form, serves as a love letter to New Orleans and a nod to the Black Lives Matter movement. In the video, a young black boy in a hoodie dances defiantly before a phalanx of armed police while Beyoncé lays atop a cop car as it sinks in Katrina&#8217;s flood waters.
> 
> These incredible images weren&#8217;t a part of Beyoncé&#8217;s halftime routine, but the song&#8217;s lyrics still felt like a hot blast of black feminine power and solidarity &#8212; and she delivered them toggling between a deep speaking voice and rays of bright melody, the magical rebar that holds her music together.
> 
> She knows how to make her politics acquiesce to pop&#8217;s pleasure principles. Even when our angriest protest artists &#8212; Public Enemy, Rage Against the Machine, N.W.A. &#8212; sounded like they were gargling the blood of the GOP, they knew how to make it feel good. Beyoncé goes further, foregrounding the pleasure, pushing it from the celebratory toward the ecstatic.
> 
> And for an artist cranking up the politics this far into her fame, she might deserve an entire chapter in the great book of celebrity miracles. Yes, Beyoncé is still a one-percenter, but she doesn&#8217;t seem disconnected, or even fake-connected. Her halftime gig reminded us of this. The woman was literally on the ground.
> 
> And so a nation of millions tuned in for a song-and-dance extravaganza with extravagant singing and dancing, but above all, a statement. Beyoncé knew everyone was listening. She knew that it was her duty to say something significant. So she did.
> 
> Also, a band named Coldplay and singer named Bruno Mars performed.


----------



## uhpharm01

knasarae said:


> One of my friends caught this on IG. Hilarious [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3266430



Hah


----------



## Sassys

2/7/16


----------



## Sassys

Warriors game


----------



## Lola69

knasarae said:


> One of my friends caught this on IG. Hilarious [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3266430




Omg lmao [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I definitely would not have wanted her to fall. In part because I wouldn't want to hear about it for the rest of my live.

She was good but I didn't think she was better than Coldplay or Bruno.

Which is why I have never understood all of the hype about her being the best living entertainer. Not by a long shot. She is one of the best with competition.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I would have sever neck pain the way she always tossing it around


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jay looks nice when he smiles


----------



## Brklynjuice87

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!  trying to make the little people think they actually care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well since they said she announced her 40-date new tour i don't think so either.
> 
> and from the reviews i am seeing - the majority of the people were so not impressed with the HT show at all.



It's not even about caring about the little people in my opinion. This song was used to not bring light to a very serious issue but to clap back at her haters, brag about how much money she has, her looks, and fame. How are you claiming to be pro black when you lighten your skin to look white and stay putting a blond yaki on your head. I guess all the talk about them not speaking up for the black community put pressure. It's just not genuine and very calculating


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagOuttaHell said:


> I definitely would not have wanted her to fall. In part because I wouldn't want to hear about it for the rest of my live.
> 
> She was good but I didn't think she was better than Coldplay or Bruno.
> 
> Which is why I have never understood all of the hype about her being the best living entertainer. Not by a long shot. She is one of the best with competition.



Right nothing but hype, her sales prove that


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brklynjuice87 said:


> It's not even about caring about the little people in my opinion. This song was used to not bring light to a very serious issue but to clap back at her haters, brag about how much money she has, her looks, and fame. How are you claiming to be pro black when you lighten your skin to look white and stay putting a blond yaki on your head. I guess all the talk about them not speaking up for the black community put pressure. It's just not genuine and very calculating



She lightened her skin?

Now, I do agree with you about it being calculated.  EVERYTHING she does, is calculated


----------



## Brklynjuice87

DC-Cutie said:


> She lightened her skin?
> 
> Now, I do agree with you about it being calculated.  EVERYTHING she does, is calculated



On her album covers yes she does also in her dc days she was never pale like she in some pics. Beyoncé is very aware of colorism and she takes avantage of that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brklynjuice87 said:


> On her album covers yes she does also in her dc days she was never pale like she in some pics. Beyoncé is very aware of colorism and she takes avantage of that.



you do know there is a such thing as lighting and photo editing?  Because when I see candid pics of her, she's the same color as her mother or Solange


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> I definitely would not have wanted her to fall. In part because I wouldn't want to hear about it for the rest of my live.
> 
> She was good but I didn't think she was better than Coldplay or Bruno.
> 
> Which is why I have never understood all of the hype about her being the best living entertainer. Not by a long shot. She is one of the best with competition.


I thought Bruno stole the show.  I'm not a fan of Beyonce.  She's pretty but in spite of what everyone else thinks, I don't think she's sexy (and that seems to be what she's selling).  Chris Martin jumping around the stage trying to be like Mick Jagger didn't do much for me.


----------



## sdkitty

Brklynjuice87 said:


> It's not even about caring about the little people in my opinion. This song was used to not bring light to a very serious issue but to clap back at her haters, brag about how much money she has, her looks, and fame. How are you claiming to be pro black when you lighten your skin to look white and stay putting a blond yaki on your head. I guess all the talk about them not speaking up for the black community put pressure. It's just not genuine and very calculating


good point about the blonde wig.....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> you do know there is a such thing as lighting and photo editing?  *Because when I see candid pics of her, she's the same color as her mother or Solange*



This!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still don't know what hot sauce, black lives matter and the panther party have in common...


----------



## DC-Cutie

sdkitty said:


> good point about the blonde wig.....



a wig is just a wig!  I doesn't make you not be pro-black.  It's a hair style.  Look at Mary J, she's been wearing her blonde since 'faevah'

Bo Derek wore braids did that make her pro black... highly doubt it


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *a wig is just a wig!  I doesn't make you not be pro-black*.  It's a hair style.  Look at Mary J, she's been wearing her blonde since 'faevah'
> 
> Bo Derek wore braids did that make her pro black... highly doubt it



Thank You!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I think that was part of the problem.* Beyonce isn't good at sharing a stage*.


Yep... That was apparent at the end of the performance when she was clearly trying to out sing Chris  
Beyonce has no chill.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I disagree, she tries to look white as possible to appeal to certain people. Everything about Beyoncé just screams fake just my opinion. She however is very talented though and I will gladly take her over Rihanna.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am trying to understand why she thinks she has so many haters. She is successful so yes, there are detractors. 

But overall she is one of the most beloved and praised upon celebrities today.

She doesn't take a stance on anything publicly (a good thing IMO) to be hated.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagOuttaHell said:


> I am trying to understand why she thinks she has so many haters. She is successful so yes, there are detractors.
> 
> But overall she is one of the most beloved and praised upon celebrities today.
> 
> She doesn't take a stance on anything publicly (a good thing IMO) to be hated.


 
She made a mockery out of the black lives movement. If she wanted to talk about social issues she could have done it a different way instead of making it about herself. Michael jackson did it with they don't really care about us. Beyoncé is smart though she know people will eat up whatever she does simply because she is Beyoncé


----------



## dangerouscurves

DC-Cutie said:


> a wig is just a wig!  I doesn't make you not be pro-black.  It's a hair style.  Look at Mary J, she's been wearing her blonde since 'faevah'
> 
> Bo Derek wore braids did that make her pro black... highly doubt it




This! I think it's hilarious when you wear blond wig or dye your hair lighter and people think you're denying your race.


----------



## dangerouscurves

DC-Cutie said:


> you do know there is a such thing as lighting and photo editing?  Because when I see candid pics of her, she's the same color as her mother or Solange




Yep.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the whole song tied into black lives matter/panther party anniversary wasn't a Beyonce idea...  she's not that smart.  But she has smart people around her that work overtime to ensure all the calculated moves are played to perfection.

Noone would DARE ask her about black lives matter in a live interview.  Chile...  that would be just a fumbling mess


----------



## Brklynjuice87

DC-Cutie said:


> the whole song tied into black lives matter/panther party anniversary wasn't a Beyonce idea...  she's not that smart.  But she has smart people around her that work overtime to ensure all the calculated moves are played to perfection.
> 
> Noone would DARE ask her about black lives matter in a live interview.  Chile...  that would be just a fumbling mess



I agree that's why I laugh when people say she is " woke". The only thing Beyoncé cares about is Beyoncé. She did the same thing with feminism and gay rights, if  its hot she will will hop on it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

DC-Cutie said:


> the whole song tied into black lives matter/panther party anniversary wasn't a Beyonce idea...  she's not that smart.  But she has smart people around her that work overtime to ensure all the calculated moves are played to perfection.
> 
> *Noone would DARE ask her about black lives matter in a live interview.  Chile...  that would be just a fumbling mess*



The thought of it all.


----------



## knasarae

Interesting post I read earlier today by Kate Forristall.
https://medium.com/@KateCForristall...-and-that-s-just-fine-5db8055f8b75#.389wphnkr



> Today, in a moment she perfectly choreographed, Beyoncé will perform at the Super Bowl, while her Formation video loops continually on screens around the country. I was working on a commercial shoot in Santa Clara yesterday when news of its release rolled through social media. The Panthers&#8217; team buses had already created a buzz, but it was nothing compared to the party being held on Twitter. As someone who can name more important things Beyoncé has done than songs she&#8217;s released, I don&#8217;t usually rush to hear her new music, but this time the conversation felt different so I pulled out my small and mildly cracked phone to watch.
> The sun was glaring and there was small talk chatter around me, but I knew I was witnessing something historic; weeping when I heard a powerful voice from New Orleans, saw a child dancing before a line of policemen, and a woman in the full glory of who she is, invite her sisters to the party.
> By the time I got home, Dr. Zandria Robinson had already composed an astonishing commentary on the video, a must-read to understand why this is more than a song. But I&#8217;m here to say something else&#8202;&#8212;&#8202;if you check the &#8220;caucasian&#8221; box on a job application, your place is in the bleachers for this dance.
> It&#8217;s time for us to stop singing along&#8202;&#8212;&#8202;to Formation, to Kendrick Lamar&#8217;s Alright, to any song that has the N-word or celebrates blackness in a way we will never understand. Our ancestors signed away that right when they signed their names to contracts that said they owned human beings, or signed tabs in restaurants that didn&#8217;t allow &#8220;colored people.&#8221; If your ancestors were abolitionists or civil rights protestors you knew these things a long time ago, but for the rest of us, our people were either active racists or passive enablers, a pitiful legacy if ever there was one.
> How many centuries were our black brothers and sisters relegated to the position of audience&#8202;&#8212;&#8202;the thrills of competitive sports, television and movie screens, even the petty dramas of middle class servitude demanding their attention. We gave them the role of witness to our stories without so much as a thought that they might have their own. Today those stories are rising to be told and though we may be the villain or not so much as a paragraph, if we listen it will be our great joy to learn all that we have missed.
> So let&#8217;s be where we need to be today and every time Formation plays&#8202;&#8212;&#8202;on the sidelines cheering.


----------



## Wildflower22

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I agree that's why I laugh when people say she is " woke". The only thing Beyoncé cares about is Beyoncé. She did the same thing with feminism and gay rights, if  its hot she will will hop on it




Don't forget her vegan diet too lol. I've said this before and I'll say it again. Beyoncé is gorgeous and extremely talented. She doesn't need all the shenanigans and forced sex appeal. It really has diminished everything good about her.


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> It's not even about caring about the little people in my opinion. This song was used to not bring light to a very serious issue but to clap back at her haters, brag about how much money she has, her looks, and fame. How are you claiming to be pro black when you lighten your skin to look white and stay putting a blond yaki on your head. I guess all the talk about them not speaking up for the black community put pressure. I*t's just not genuine and very calculating*





that is Bey - all day. every single day.


----------



## Stephanie***

I loved the Performance!!! Waiting for some who really makes a mix of Uptown Funk and Formation  Loved her with Bruno! (and I'm actually not a Bruno Mars fan. but that worked out for my taste!!!)


----------



## michie

So, "Formation" is her "What's Going On"? No, ma'am.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> the whole song tied into black lives matter/panther party anniversary wasn't a Beyonce idea...  she's not that smart.  But she has smart people around her that work overtime to ensure all the calculated moves are played to perfection.
> 
> *Noone would DARE ask her about black lives matter in a live interview.*  Chile...  that would be just a fumbling mess




lawd!!!!!  i would kill for that to happen!!! someone that doesn't give a phuck and goes rogue with the interview questions!!!!  






michie said:


> So, "Formation" is her "What's Going On"? No, ma'am.






   don't you dare give her any ideas!!!!  :giggles:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-princess said:


> lawd!!!!!  i would kill for that to happen!!! someone that doesn't give a phuck and goes rogue with the interview questions!!!!




And she fired the people who knew it was best for her not to ever speak...we might be in for quite a show.




DC-Cutie said:


> I still don't know what hot sauce, black lives matter and the panther party have in common...




Don't worry, Beyonce doesn't either.


----------



## knasarae

Here is the documentary The B.E.A.T. that Beyonce featured in Formation

https://vimeo.com/58423297


----------



## guccimamma

i would have preferred the halftime show with the sheep singing queen in place of coldplay.

chris martin jumps and spins around like a happy little girl.

i thought beyonce recovered nicely from her misstep, she's got good leg muscles to jump back like that...i'd be flat on my a$$


----------



## michie

bag-princess said:


> don't you dare give her any ideas!!!!  :giggles:



IJS. This is what folks are trying to sell it as, knowing damned well the only "formation" they're getting into when they hear this is in a line to buy a drink. I just don't hear a power anthem. Folks didn't die for me to get f$cked just good enough to go to Red Lobster. No, Satan...not this Black History Month.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> i would have preferred the halftime show with the sheep singing queen in place of coldplay.
> 
> *chris martin jumps and spins around like a happy little girl.*
> 
> i thought beyonce recovered nicely from her misstep, she's got good leg muscles to jump back like that...i'd be flat on my a$$


  He really does, but I love that


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> IJS. This is what folks are trying to sell it as, knowing damned well the only "formation" they're getting into when they hear this is in a line to buy a drink. I just don't hear a power anthem.* Folks didn't die for me to get f$cked just good enough to go to Red Lobster. No, Satan...not this Black History Month.*







thank you!!!  i am so sick of seeing how people are tweeting about that.  i don't know who wrote it - we know she didn't.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

DC-Cutie said:


> the whole song tied into black lives matter/panther party anniversary wasn't a Beyonce idea...  she's not that smart.  But she has smart people around her that work overtime to ensure all the calculated moves are played to perfection.
> 
> Noone would DARE ask her about black lives matter in a live interview.  Chile...  that would be just a fumbling mess


Well to be fair, Beyonce hasn't given a proper interview in what, three years? Maybe because she's just not good at it.

I doubt she could articulate a intelligent response.

She's not a good spokeswoman for anything IMHO.

But, she's a great performer. And what is this BS about her blonde wigs! LET BEY'S WEAVE BE GREAT, PEOPLE!

It's just hair...means nothing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I see no connection between the song and the video.

[Intro: Messy Mya]
What happened at the New Wil&#8217;ins?
*****, I'm back by popular demand

[Refrain: Beyoncé]
Y'all haters corny with that illuminati mess
Paparazzi, catch my fly, and my cocky fresh
I'm so reckless when I rock my Givenchy dress (stylin')
I'm so possessive so I rock his Roc necklaces
My daddy Alabama, Momma Louisiana
You mix that negro with that Creole make a Texas bama
I like my baby hair, with baby hair and afros
I like my negro nose with Jackson Five nostrils
Earned all this money but they never take the country out me
I got a hot sauce in my bag, swag

[Interlude: Messy Mya + Big Freedia]
Oh yeah baby, oh yeah I, ohhhhh, oh yes I like that
I did not come to play with you hoes, haha
I came to slay, *****
I like cornbreads and collard greens, *****
Oh yes, you besta believe it

[Refrain: Beyoncé]
Y'all haters corny with that illuminati mess
Paparazzi, catch my fly, and my cocky fresh
I'm so reckless when I rock my Givenchy dress (stylin')
I'm so possessive so I rock his Roc necklaces
My daddy Alabama, Momma Louisiana
You mix that negro with that Creole make a Texas bamma
I like my baby hair, with baby hair and afros
I like my negro nose with Jackson Five nostrils
Earned all this money but they never take the country out me
I got a hot sauce in my bag, swag

[Chorus: Beyoncé]
I see it, I want it
I stunt, yeah, yellow bone it
I dream it, I work hard
I grind 'til I own it
I twirl on them haters
Albino alligators
El Camino with the seat low
Sippin' Cuervo with no chaser
Sometimes I go off, I go off
I go hard, I go hard
Get what's mine, take what's mine
I'm a star, I'm a star
Cause I slay, slay
I slay, hey, I slay, okay
I slay, okay, all day, okay
I slay, okay, I slay okay
We gon' slay, slay
Gon' slay, okay
We slay, okay
I slay, okay
I slay, okay
Okay, okay, I slay, okay
Okay, okay, okay, okay
Okay, okay, ladies, now let's get in formation, cause I slay
Okay ladies, now let's get in formation, cause I slay
Prove to me you got some coordination, cause I slay
Slay trick, or you get eliminated

[Verse 1: Beyoncé]
When he **** me good I take his *** to Red Lobster, cause I slay
When he **** me good I take his *** to Red Lobster, cause I slay
If he hit it right, I might take him on a flight on my chopper, cause I slay
Drop him off at the mall, let him buy some J's, let him shop up, cause I slay
I might get your song played on the radio station, cause I slay
I might get your song played on the radio station, cause I slay
You just might be a black Bill Gates in the making, cause I slay
I just might be a black Bill Gates in the making

[Chorus: Beyoncé]
I see it, I want it
I stunt, yeah, yellow bone it
I dream it, I work hard
I grind 'til I own it
I twirl on my haters
Albino alligators
El Camino with the seat low
Sippin' Cuervo with no chaser
Sometimes I go off, I go off
I go hard, I go hard
Take what's mine, take what's mine
I'm a star, I'm a star
Cause I slay, slay
I slay, hey, I slay, okay
I slay, okay, all day, okay
I slay, okay, I slay okay
We gon' slay, slay
Gon' slay, okay
We slay, okay
I slay, okay
I slay, okay
Okay, okay, I slay, okay
Okay, okay, okay, okay
Okay, okay, ladies, now let's get in formation, I slay
Okay ladies, now let's get in formation, I slay
Prove to me you got some coordination, I slay
Slay trick, or you get eliminated, I slay

[Bridge: Beyoncé]
Okay ladies, now let's get in formation, I slay
Okay ladies, now let's get in formation
You know you that ***** when you cause all this conversation
Always stay gracious, best revenge is your paper

[Outro]
Girl I hear some thunder
Golly this is that water boy, oh lord

Formation


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^I see a connection, but I'll admit it's a weak one. The song has some references aimed at owning and celebrating  blackness, and then I think the video harnessed that aspect of it and  took it a step further to address black power and issues of being black  in America. The song, however, is mainly  self-aggrandizing and rather trite IMO. I think this is her sweet spot  though. She's not a political artist. The video and the performance were the right amount of  boldness for her to say she's making something of substance while still  being Beyonce. It was the same thing with Beyonce Feminism. She just wanted to sing about how rich and hot she is and packaged it as female empowerment.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Upon further review I think the songwriter(s) were hungry when they wrote this.


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> Upon further review I think the songwriter(s) were hungry when they wrote this.


----------



## guccimamma

i like the line about the hot sauce in her bag.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I like how she's defending Blue's hair. She's taken so much grief about it.


----------



## berrydiva

I see nothing special in those lyrics to think she isn't capable of writing that song. It's not very profound, it's seems to only go as far as she can while still being marketable. I'm not convinced that's out of her ability to write...they're not genius lyrics. 

But I do know that she provided me with some gems...especially red lobster.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> I see no connection between the song and the video.




[del]Beyoncé and[/del] one of the Rae Sremmurd kids wrote the song, so... bet Bey's contribution were Alabama & Louisiana. 

On the real, though, I see it. The video and song are about unapologetic blackness, celebrating the success that comes from the hard work she puts in and not paying no mind to the h8ters and distractors.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

michie said:


> So, "Formation" is her "What's Going On"? No, ma'am.



I guess it was. I like that the video celebrated our culture but the lyrics I can't get with.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Ms Kiah said:


> I like how she's defending Blue's hair. She's taken so much grief about it.



Blue is so cute too me. I don't know why people clown her looks


----------



## beantownSugar

I like "Formation" and I enjoyed the Super Bowl performance ... I realize many people are * a lot* more vocal when they dislike something (I literally had to stop reading comments on articles and such). The song was right on saying "you know you're that b*tch" when people are talking about you & her bank account is obviously on point.

I think at this stage of her success, she's making the music she likes and not necessarily making music for the masses if that makes sense.

& I'll be looking forward to her concert!

I'm probably a bigger fan now to be perfectly honest.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

YSoLovely said:


> [del]Beyoncé and[/del] one of the Rae Sremmurd kids wrote the song, so... bet Bey's contribution were Alabama & Louisiana.
> 
> On the real, though, I see it. The video and song are about unapologetic blackness, celebrating the success that comes from the hard work she puts in and not paying no mind to the h8ters and distractors.



Sounds like a young person wrote it.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> [del]Beyoncé and[/del] one of the Rae Sremmurd kids wrote the song, so... bet Bey's contribution were Alabama & Louisiana.
> 
> On the real, though, I see it. The video and song are about unapologetic blackness, celebrating the success that comes from the hard work she puts in and not paying no mind to the h8ters and distractors.



I knew Mike Will was the producer but didn't know one of the Sremmurd brothers wrote on the song as well. Ebro still accusing them of not writing? lol


----------



## BadAzzBish

Brklynjuice87 said:


> On her album covers yes she does also in her dc days she was never pale like she in some pics. Beyoncé is very aware of colorism and she takes avantage of that.



Yup! She surrounds herself by women she THINKS are less attractive. Thats why DC3 worked out in the end. Even in her Formation vid she has two darker skinned girls standing beside Blue. Smdh


----------



## 1249dcnative

I hope she will never try to say that she was channeling the Black Panther Party. The women would have been fully dressed.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BadAzzBish said:


> Yup! She surrounds herself by women she THINKS are less attractive. Thats why DC3 worked out in the end. Even in her Formation vid she has two darker skinned girls standing beside Blue. Smdh



I do know know Tina made everyone tan so Beyoncé could be the lightest one


----------



## berrydiva

1249dcnative said:


> I hope she will never try to say that she was channeling the Black Panther Party. The women would have been fully dressed.



Surely the BPPM was about more than clothing?


----------



## lil_fashionista

I let my Dh read the lyrics posted by @BagsOuttaHell to see if he could see any celebration of blackness in them since he's never heard the song, nor seen the video and other than the baby hair/ Jackson nose line he found none. 

People see the connection because of the images in the video, not because of any powerful message in the song.


----------



## beantownSugar

BadAzzBish said:


> Yup! She surrounds herself by women she THINKS are less attractive. Thats why DC3 worked out in the end. Even in her Formation vid she has two darker skinned girls standing beside Blue. Smdh



... that is reaching.

As a darker skinned woman, I loved seeing 2 darker girls standing with Blue; I'm in my 20s and rarely saw girls who looked like me so I loved it. If Beyonce was echoing Destiny's Child with Blue there, that makes sense. She was the lightest, she cannot control that.

I highly doubt Beyonce was thinking let me get all of these dark skinned girls so I stand out with my light skin beauty.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> One of my friends caught this on IG. Hilarious [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3266430



Lol







michie said:


> So, "Formation" is her "What's Going On"? No, ma'am.



Girl, stoppppp!


----------



## AEGIS

YSoLovely said:


> [del]Beyoncé and[/del] one of the Rae Sremmurd kids wrote the song, so... bet Bey's contribution were Alabama & Louisiana.
> 
> On the real, though, I see it. The video and song are about unapologetic blackness, celebrating the success that comes from the hard work she puts in and not paying no mind to the h8ters and distractors.



No it was written by Mike Will [Made It]


----------



## AEGIS

BadAzzBish said:


> Yup! She surrounds herself by women she THINKS are less attractive. Thats why DC3 worked out in the end. Even in her Formation vid she has two darker skinned girls standing beside Blue. Smdh



uhmmm......


----------



## Brklynjuice87

AEGIS said:


> No it was written by Mike Will [Made It]



I think he just produced it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

None of the women in DC were less attractive than Beyoncé. Originals, reloaded or final version. Her talent stood out for sure. But her looks? Eh. All of those girls were gorgeous. Michelle was a bit frail toward the end.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagOuttaHell said:


> None of the women in DC were less attractive than Beyoncé. Originals, reloaded or final version. Her talent stood out for sure. But her looks? Eh. All of those girls were gorgeous. Michelle was a bit frail toward the end.



That group stressed the hell out of poor michelle


----------



## dreamranger

Jay Z's may get hit in 2016 because of the lawsuits his media company is facing. Also, Tidal is plagued by leadership problems and it&#8217;s been struggling to make profits.
Jay Z Net Worth


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> None of the women in DC were less attractive than Beyoncé. Originals, reloaded or final version. Her talent stood out for sure. But her looks? Eh. All of those girls were gorgeous. Michelle was a bit frail toward the end.




I think Farrah looked prettier than Beyonce.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

dangerouscurves said:


> I think Farrah looked prettier than Beyonce.



Tina knew too hence why she made her tan herself to look darker than bey


----------



## GoGlam

Beyoncé is the same woman that wears blonde hair constantly and has her skin photoshopped so much that she appears like a tan Caucasian.  Beyoncé is hopping on this issue to make money.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

GoGlam said:


> Beyoncé is the same woman that wears blonde hair constantly and has her skin photoshopped so much that she appears like a tan Caucasian.  Beyoncé is hopping on this issue to make money.



They don't hear you though, I mean her husband proclaimed
that his presence is charity, and allows her her husband to call her a *****. I'm suppose to take her serious?


----------



## GoGlam

Brklynjuice87 said:


> They don't hear you though, I mean her husband proclaimed
> 
> that his presence is charity, and allows her her husband to call her a *****. I'm suppose to take her serious?




I doubt most rational people (and those who aren't somehow blinded by something about her--don't know what) take her seriously.  She's a performer with clearly mediocre cognitive and communication abilities.


----------



## berrydiva

Man y'all really let this woman get in your veins huh?


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> I doubt most rational people (and those who aren't somehow blinded by something about her--don't know what) take her seriously.  *She's a performer with clearly mediocre cognitive and communication abilities*.






   lawd!!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Singra

So Beyonce doesn't release bardic manifestos, we live in a superficial, soundbite culture (globally speaking) even if she did I doubt people would pay attention.

People (on average) don't care about detail, nuance etc. they want something quick, something easy and preferably image based so they don't have to strain those reading muscles. Today's popular performers (whomever they may be) operate within those parameters.  

Beyonce reminds me a little of Jolie in that she's really good at cultivating a simultaneous specificity and vagueness. She gives the impression she's giving you a lot (these are my kids, this is who I married, this is what I do, this is my life) but in actuality she's given you nada.  

Maybe her songs/interviews/performances are her authentic voice or maybe it's purely a product of the cynically profit/ego driven music industry... it's probably a combination but the exact percentages we'll never know because ultimately it doesn't seem the public really know her... which is why Queen Bey will outlast them all.


----------



## 1249dcnative

berrydiva said:


> Surely the BPPM was about more than clothing?


They most definitely were/are, and the fact that you didn't see the women half naked speaks volumes to what they are about. I've heard others comparing the costumes they had on to the Black Panther Party and I wanted to point out that those costumes were 180-degrees opposed to what the Party is about. 

Of course those that are making that comparison are probably just trying to bolster the argument that her song is "culturally aware".


----------



## berrydiva

1249dcnative said:


> They most definitely were/are, and the fact that you didn't see the women half naked speaks volumes to what they are about. I've heard others comparing the costumes they had on to the Black Panther Party and I wanted to point out that those costumes were 180-degrees opposed to what the Party is about.
> 
> Of course those that are making that comparison are probably just trying to bolster the argument that her song is "culturally aware".



Until Beyonce herself says her song is about something and her performance was politically charged then I'm just going to take it as a song and a HTS routine. The Internet turned it into something more by assuming the X was for Malcom X and that she was channeling the Black Panthers 50th anniversary which doesn't make sense because they were founded in October 1966 and because she said she doesn't mind her baby having a fro, it means she's the new Angela Davis. 

What tickles me most though is people getting their panties in a bunch over assumptions other people made about the song but then directing it all back at Beyonce.  Lol.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Man y'all really let this woman get in your veins huh?


Right? I'm here like... 











She doesn't bother me in the slightest, neither does Jay.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Until Beyonce herself says her song is about something and her performance was politically charged then I'm just going to take it as a song and a HTS routine. The Internet turned it into something more by assuming the X was for Malcom X and that she was channeling the Black Panthers 50th anniversary which doesn't make sense because they were founded in October 1966 and because she said she doesn't mind her baby having a fro, it means she's the new Angela Davis.
> 
> What tickles me most though is people getting their panties in a bunch over assumptions other people made about the song but then directing it all back at Beyonce.  Lol.


Yes. +1 to all of this.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Right? I'm here like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't bother me in the slightest, neither does Jay.



Girl. Same here. None of these celebs do but the way some folks go on, you'd swear she stole their last whole dorito from the bag.


----------



## Freckles1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Upon further review I think the songwriter(s) were hungry when they wrote this.




I die


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Right? I'm here like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't bother me in the slightest, neither does Jay.



:lolots:


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Girl. Same here. None of these celebs do but the way some folks go on, you'd swear she stole their last whole dorito from the bag.



:giggles:


----------



## 1249dcnative

berrydiva said:


> Until Beyonce herself says her song is about something and her performance was politically charged then I'm just going to take it as a song and a HTS routine. The Internet turned it into something more by assuming the X was for Malcom X and that she was channeling the Black Panthers 50th anniversary which doesn't make sense because they were founded in October 1966 and because she said she doesn't mind her baby having a fro, it means she's the new Angela Davis.
> 
> What tickles me most though is people getting their panties in a bunch over assumptions other people made about the song but then directing it all back at Beyonce.  Lol.


Thank you for clarifying the internet history.


----------



## berrydiva

1249dcnative said:


> Thank you for clarifying the internet history.



Anytime. I just find the whole thing comical is all...and like when folks run hard with something that never came out the proverbial horse's mouth.

Plus everyone is overlooking the greatest gift that came from this...the ability to ask your partner if they want to go to Red Lobster tonight.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Girl. Same here. None of these celebs do but the way some folks go on, you'd swear she stole their last whole dorito from the bag.


----------



## limom

Sometimes a beret is just a beret.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Girl. Same here. None of these celebs do but the way some folks go on, you'd swear she stole their last whole dorito from the bag.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Tina knew too hence why she made her tan herself to look darker than bey



Exactly! There was an orchestrated effort to keep her looking the best in the group. Imo her (and her parents) are shady az hayle!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> Man y'all really let this woman get in your veins huh?



Beyoncé hasn't done anything to me lol. I just pointing how fake she can be sometimes. People fall for her antics all the time it's funny


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> Girl. Same here. None of these celebs do but the way some folks go on, you'd swear she stole their last whole dorito from the bag.



Yep


----------



## ForeverYoung87

berrydiva said:


> Until Beyonce herself says her song is about something and her performance was politically charged then I'm just going to take it as a song and a HTS routine. The Internet turned it into something more by assuming the X was for Malcom X and that she was channeling the Black Panthers 50th anniversary which doesn't make sense because they were founded in October 1966 and because she said she doesn't mind her baby having a fro, it means she's the new Angela Davis.
> 
> What tickles me most though is people getting their panties in a bunch over assumptions other people made about the song but then directing it all back at Beyonce.  Lol.



I watched Access Hollywood's coverage of it yesterday and they said her people released a statement confirming that they were channeling BPP. They were asking Ciara's thoughts on the controversy and said it again today. BPP started in Oakland which is only an hr from where the Super Bowl was.


----------



## AEGIS

limom said:


> Sometimes a beret is just a beret.



we don't live in France


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> we don't live in France




I was so relieved to see Bruno and then Beyoncé bring some excitement to an otherwise dead and boring performance, that the political message (if even for real) was a big miss.
This is so not her lane.
Nope. much to do about nothing....


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Right? I'm here like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't bother me in the slightest, neither does Jay.







berrydiva said:


> Girl. Same here. None of these celebs do but the way some folks go on, you'd swear she stole their last whole dorito from the bag.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AEGIS

BadAzzBish said:


> Exactly! There was an orchestrated effort to keep her looking the best in the group. Imo her (and her parents) are shady az hayle!



but beyonce also tanned excessively during her DC days.


----------



## guccimamma

limom said:


> I was so relieved to see Bruno and then Beyoncé bring some excitement to an otherwise dead and boring performance, that the political message (if even for real) was a big miss.
> This is so not her lane.
> Nope. much to do about nothing....



that's where i am.

coldplay is not Super Bowl music. skipping around like a girl and spinning in a kaleidoscope just didn't do it for me....i was happy to see beyonce.

frankly, i couldn't understand a word she was singing and was more fascinated that she was able to catch herself (no arms needed) without falling on her rump.

i think her background dancers looked a lot better than she did.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I'm late to the party.. what are we mad about? lol

I will say I yawned at her performance.. I expected more.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> I was so relieved to see Bruno and then Beyoncé bring some excitement to an otherwise dead and boring performance, that the political message (if even for real) was a big miss.







guccimamma said:


> that's where i am.
> 
> 
> 
> coldplay is not Super Bowl music. skipping around like a girl and spinning in a kaleidoscope just didn't do it for me....i was happy to see beyonce.
> 
> 
> 
> frankly, i couldn't understand a word she was singing and was more fascinated that she was able to catch herself (no arms needed) without falling on her rump.
> 
> 
> 
> i think her background dancers looked a lot better than she did.




Same. Bruno came out, hit the McHammer then Beyoncé came out with some dancers and kept me occupied/entertained enough. I'm simple like that though. Plus I was more interested in the game matchup.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Same. Bruno came out, hit the McHammer then Beyoncé came out with some dancers and kept me occupied/entertained enough. I'm simple like that though. Plus I was more interested in the game matchup.





guccimamma said:


> that's where i am.
> 
> coldplay is not Super Bowl music. skipping around like a girl and spinning in a kaleidoscope just didn't do it for me....i was happy to see beyonce.
> 
> frankly, i couldn't understand a word she was singing and was more fascinated that she was able to catch herself (no arms needed) without falling on her rump.
> 
> i think her background dancers looked a lot better than she did.



I know people are talking about x formation reminiscent of Malcolm x, I am like what???
All I saw what a bunch of dancers with natural hair and berets,!!
As far as the black power fist, I just saw Bernie sanders doing the same thing.
Is Bernie an undercover black panther or is Beyoncé a socialist?


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> I know people are talking about x formation reminiscent of Malcolm x, I am like what???
> All I saw what a bunch of dancers with natural hair and berets,!!
> As far as the black power fist, I just saw Bernie sanders doing the same thing.
> Is Bernie an undercover black panther or is Beyoncé a socialist?



Naturally Bernie's also a Black Panther just like my old school fist afro pick. lol. 

I always thought the raised fist pre-dated the BPP and only meant unity.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> that's where i am.
> 
> coldplay is not Super Bowl music. skipping around like a girl and spinning in a kaleidoscope just didn't do it for me....i was happy to see beyonce.
> 
> frankly, i couldn't understand a word she was singing and was more fascinated that she was able to catch herself (no arms needed) without falling on her rump.
> 
> i think her background dancers looked a lot better than she did.




Agreed!


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> but beyonce also tanned excessively during her DC days.



Say what now? For why?


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Naturally Bernie's also a Black Panther just like my old school fist afro pick. lol.
> 
> I always thought the raised fist pre-dated the BPP and only meant unity.



I have no clue what the fist in the air really means and when it all started
I only heard of the hoopla on the morning shows...


----------



## guccimamma

ok, i'm going to say it....all i could really think of when she was dancing...was that she looked a little heavy, and she could have chosen a more flattering cut to her bottoms.

i'm that shallow.


----------



## Singra

^ LOL who isn't. ^ All I could think of was... OMG Coldplay remind me of the Wiggles.  I hate to diss Coldplay because they're really sweet guys but they are and always have been a really middle of the road band. 

I'm also not a big Beyonce fan but I thought both Martin and Mars were overpowered by her... and that's cool... to have the men feel extraneous.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> ok, i'm going to say it....all i could really think of when she was dancing...was that she looked a little heavy, and she could have chosen a more flattering cut to her bottoms.
> 
> i'm that shallow.



You are not alone. I keep wondering what happened to her famous thigh gap:giggles:


----------



## PoohBear

limom said:


> You are not alone. I keep wondering what happened to her famous thigh gap:giggles:




My husband and I went to the Super Bowl. He never ever says anything bad about anyone, but when Beyonce came out he said, "She's too big to be dancing around like that!" I didn't even notice it, but had to laugh that he said that.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> I know people are talking about x formation reminiscent of Malcolm x, I am like what???
> All I saw what a bunch of dancers with natural hair and berets,!!
> As far as the black power fist, I just saw Bernie sanders doing the same thing.
> Is Bernie an undercover black panther or is Beyoncé a socialist?



Thank you.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> I have no clue what the fist in the air really means and when it all started
> I only heard of the hoopla on the morning shows...



It means nothing more than unity.


What's good about this whole era of people having an attention span that can't handle more than a soundbite or 140 characters or less is that something else will distract everyone by the weekend.


----------



## BadAzzBish

AEGIS said:


> but beyonce also tanned excessively during her DC days.



Well she somehow always remained the lightest one and even when she became a solo artist her skin and hair got lighter each album.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Say what now? For why?



It looked like to me that everyone tanned/bronzed a lot in the 1990s and 2000s...white and black or hispanic.  Whenever I look at pics like Rihanna. They bathed these girls in bronzer, faux tanner and shimmer sparkle spray.  Jessica Alba was ALWAYS tan. now she isnt anymore unless she went on vacay


----------



## AEGIS

BadAzzBish said:


> Well she somehow always remained the lightest one and even when she became a solo artist her skin and hair got lighter each album.



well how was she supposed to be darker than the brown/dark skinned girls? but if the goal was to make her stand out i wouldn't think that her first solo album would be a super brown Bey.

i don't deny that miss tina might have said that to farrah though bc i certainly wasn't there.


----------



## lil_fashionista

limom said:


> I know people are talking about x formation reminiscent of Malcolm x, I am like what???
> All I saw what a bunch of dancers with natural hair and berets,!!
> As far as the black power fist, I just saw Bernie sanders doing the same thing.
> Is Bernie an undercover black panther or is Beyoncé a socialist?



Everyone saw something different in that performance like it was Rashomon! 

A few politicians up here are saying that she was wearing bullets and they want to investigate if she or her dancers made contributions to the Black Panther Party like Huey Newton is still patrolling Oakland.


----------



## berrydiva

lil_fashionista said:


> Everyone saw something different in that performance like it was Rashomon!
> 
> A few politicians up here are saying that she was wearing bullets and they want to investigate if she or her dancers made contributions to the Black Panther Party like Huey Newton is still patrolling Oakland.



Bullets?! lawd 

Why are these people obsessed with the BPP and thinking they still exist?


----------



## lp640

Oh My God.

I can not stand Beyonce, but enough about her skin!  Her skin is very fair and she actually _tans_, not lightens herself.   That's why her complexion changes.    I think some people just can not wrap their mind around a black person wanting to look less "white", so they find it inconceivable. 

And while we're at it, the same applies for Rihanna (since I've read the same rumors).

Their childhood pictures:


----------



## GoGlam

lp640 said:


> Oh My God.
> 
> I can not stand Beyonce, but enough about her skin!  Her skin is very fair and she actually _tans_, not lightens herself.   That's why her complexion changes.    I think some people just can not wrap their mind around a black person wanting to look less "white", so they find it inconceivable.
> 
> And while we're at it, the same applies for Rihanna (since I've read the same rumors).
> 
> Their childhood pictures:




FYI, since you're clearly not informed about the context of the posts here (and elsewhere).  This is what has sparked the skin color discussion.  I don't recall someone saying she specifically lightens her skin but she is consistently photoshopped to be much lighter than she really is.  She is consistently ok with and possibly even co-signing on making herself look way more white than she is.


----------



## L etoile

http://www.slate.com/articles/doubl..._s_formation_exploits_new_orleans_trauma.html

Can someone help me with posting the text of this article if it's not complete below? As someone that lived through the hurricane, I was gutted when I saw her video. Palpitations, sick-feeling, chest-crushing. Like someone was dancing on the World Trade Center as the planes drove through. It's not art, her dancing on a police care in a flooded New Orleans. 

This is all I could post from the link:

Since the day I first stepped foot on the campus of Howard University in 1996, I&#8217;ve repped the city from whence I came. I do so even more now, because I would hate for anyone to ever forget what happened during that hellish August morning in 2005 when Hurricane Katrina made landfall and a system collapsed. I&#8217;m periodically shrouded in a sense of sudden grief because I shall never forget.

Last Saturday, I watched Beyoncé&#8217;s &#8220;Formation&#8221; along with everybody else. That night, I shared on Facebook Dr. Zandria F. Robinson&#8217;s eloquent piece &#8220;We Slay, Part I,&#8221; which places the Queen of Slay within an oppositional narrative of Southern blackness. In the moment, I thought that Robinson&#8217;s essay was helping me make sense of something that felt awful, problematic, foul. I was caught up in a national moment of seemingly audacious black pride.

In &#8220;Formation,&#8221; which invokes both Katrina and the Black Lives Matter movement, Beyoncé attempts to politicize black tragedy and black death by using them as props for popular consumption. That isn&#8217;t advocacy. While some people are gagging at the idea of Beyoncé atop a New Orleans Police Department squad car or sitting in a 19th-century living room in plaçage attire, I&#8217;m reliving trauma. I&#8217;m thinking about how the system failed us. I&#8217;m thinking about how the central government and the head of state left us to die. I could speak about the incompetence of some local leaders, the breakdown in communication of authorities, the lawlessness of police officers and troops. I could speak about the vicious racist vigilantes who hunted evacuees down like dogs for trying to secure safe ground for themselves and their families. But I don&#8217;t. 

While some are made giddy by the metaphor of Beyoncé&#8217;s body being subsumed by the water, I am remembering images of bloated bodies of grandmothers and grandfathers, cousins, uncles, great aunts, and nieces that drifted through the floodwaters like discarded pieces of scrap wood. These were all images that ran across my television screen on repeat in the weeks and months after the levees broke. These were the horrifying tales relayed to me by survivors of the storm.

I am also reminded of my grandmother, Gladys Calvin, Ibaye, and her sarcasm, Sunday morning phone calls, and the pancakes that I miss so much. She was one of the tens of thousands whose lives were sacrificed indirectly as a result of medical complications, suicide, heartbreak, post-traumatic stress disorder, or murder that took place in the months and years following the storm. She was a dialysis patient who wasn&#8217;t able to receive treatment for weeks, denied by hospital after hospital. The post-Katrina effect did rapidly deteriorate her body, which necessitated the amputation of both of her legs, and in the end took her away from us before we were ready to say goodbye.

&#8220;What happened at the New Wildins? ... ***** I&#8217;m back, by popular demand.&#8221; The words of the late bounce rapper and comedian Messy Mya braggadociously introduce Beyoncé&#8217;s anthem. A marginalized queer black man, Messy Mya in all of his wildest imagination, ribbing, and capping would not have believed that the world&#8217;s biggest pop star would use his voice in a video&#8212;without, however, acknowledging his humanity in life and in death. Messy Mya, a household NOLA name, was shot and killed at age 22. The city has had the highest or one of the highest murder rates in the country since I was a child. In focusing on black New Orleanian lives, it would have been easy for Beyoncé to dedicate &#8220;Formation&#8221; to Messy Mya and other victims of gun violence. She provided no context for his life or death. Those not in the know could mistake his sassiness with that of the Queen of Bounce, Big Freedia, whose voice is heard a little later in the song. This is not gumbo. These are black lives.

What does it mean to speak for a marginalized community who has not asked for your pronouncements? From an outsider&#8217;s perspective, it would seem as if Beyoncé, by returning to the devastation of Katrina, is centering New Orleans, but she is not. She&#8217;s rather exacerbating a trauma.

And Beyoncé has been co-opting New Orleans culture for years. Instead of inviting one of the original Kings of Bounce, DJ Jubilee, to perform the dances that he choreographed and created for &#8220;Get Me Bodied&#8221;&#8212;whose syncopated beat and lyrical formations were taken directly from his 1993 local New Orleans classic &#8220;Do the Jubilee All&#8221;&#8212;she presented this genre of music and dance as if it had been created in her own studio or Houston backyard.

But all great artists imitate others. In some spaces, that&#8217;s called plagiarism. In others, appropriation. Can black people appropriate one another? I&#8217;ve never thought I&#8217;d come to this conclusion, but yes, we can&#8212;especially when you&#8217;re one of the most influential and powerful black women in the world. Especially when you take the cultural productions of a marginalized community and present them as your own. Especially when you capitalize off of their deaths. This is not giving people voice. It is stealing.

I&#8217;m not saying that no one can read &#8220;Formation&#8221; as a black girl Southern anthem. Blackness is not monolithic, and neither is U.S. black American Southernness. But for an artist to become relevant and political, must she perform against a backdrop of black tragedy?

Anyone who has spent significant amounts of time in the Crescent City and other areas of the Global Black South knows that New Orleans is a global city by heritage, history, and might; art historian Robert Farris Thompson has oftentimes referred to it as the uppermost region of the Caribbean. So New Orleans indeed has more in common with Santiago de Cuba, Curaçao, and Port-au-Prince than any other American city save for Charleston, South Carolina. No single artist can assume the uncontested right to speak on New Orleans&#8217; behalf. If all that protest songs and videos require these days is a little twerking, faux-Voodoo images, and nappy hair, this new revolutionary moment that we&#8217;ve found ourselves is in bad shape. I don&#8217;t have high expectations for a pop superstar, but I do have some for many of the brilliant black activists and scholars who have exalted and defended her in this moment. I&#8217;m not so sure that Beyoncé is here for natural-hair women, Black Lives Matter, or New Orleans. However, I&#8217;m superclear that she&#8217;s here for herself. Her family. Her money. Her power.

Those beautiful nappy-haired Afros worn by the Black Panther&#8211;esque backup dancers are props just like the floodwaters, the submerged New Orleanian backdrop, and the police car that keeps Beyoncé afloat throughout most of the video. Those darker-complexioned little girls who stand beside Beyoncé&#8217;s child, the voice of a queer and deceased black man, and a Katrina survivor were all vehicles to use for selling out her next world tour.

Are we in need of mainstream blackness so badly that we&#8217;ll mistake its exploitation for validation? It&#8217;s as if we&#8217;re still waiting for some indomitable Black Savior to come and rescue us. The question also raises itself in our collective defense of R. Kelly and Bill Cosby: Where do our ethics lie? Beyoncé would have had better philosophical and moral success with &#8220;Formation&#8221; had she not disturbed the graves of those we&#8217;ve lost, so that in the words of the black feminist Barbara Smith, we wouldn&#8217;t have to bury our dead twice.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> FYI, since you're clearly not informed about the context of the posts here (and elsewhere).  This is what has sparked the skin color discussion.  I don't recall someone saying she specifically lightens her skin *but she is consistently photoshopped to be much lighter than she really is.*  She is consistently ok with and possibly even co-signing on making herself look way more white than she is.
> 
> View attachment 3269362
> 
> View attachment 3269363
> 
> View attachment 3269364


You do realize that black people are most always photoshopped to appear lighter no matter their tone? Doesn't necessarily mean they're okay with it as much as we've grown accustomed to it being the norm when we're represented in print publications, film, video, etc. It's only recently within the past few years that mags have fallen back with lightening black skin tones.  Just saying....you since we're talking context and all.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looks the same to me as she did from day one when she started in DC.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I can say one thing about Beyoncé she gets people talking lol


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> You do realize that black people are most always photoshopped to appear lighter no matter their tone? Doesn't necessarily mean they're okay with it as much as we've grown accustomed to it being the norm when we're represented in print publications, film, video, etc. It's only recently within the past few years that mags have fallen back with lightening black skin tones.  Just saying....you since we're talking context and all.



Loreal Paris was busted for lightening up her pictures in an international campaign. A mess.
She also claimed French on the advert .(wth know for sure)
And OJ mug picture was famously manipulated.
To go back to Beyoncé, I lately appreciate her. She dances, does her thing and keeps it moving...
I hope that she keeps it that way....


----------



## YSoLovely

You know you that b**** when you cause all that conversation...  Bey told us!


----------



## Lounorada

bagouttahell said:


> looks the same to me as she did from day one when she started in dc.



+1


----------



## berrydiva

lounorada said:


> +1



+2


----------



## limom

L etoile said:


> http://www.slate.com/articles/doubl..._s_formation_exploits_new_orleans_trauma.html
> 
> Can someone help me with posting the text of this article if it's not complete below? As someone that lived through the hurricane, I was gutted when I saw her video. Palpitations, sick-feeling, chest-crushing. Like someone was dancing on the World Trade Center as the planes drove through. It's not art, her dancing on a police care in a flooded New Orleans.
> 
> This is all I could post from the link:
> 
> Since the day I first stepped foot on the campus of Howard University in 1996, Ive repped the city from whence I came. I do so even more now, because I would hate for anyone to ever forget what happened during that hellish August morning in 2005 when Hurricane Katrina made landfall and a system collapsed. Im periodically shrouded in a sense of sudden grief because I shall never forget.
> 
> Last Saturday, I watched Beyoncés Formation along with everybody else. That night, I shared on Facebook Dr. Zandria F. Robinsons eloquent piece We Slay, Part I, which places the Queen of Slay within an oppositional narrative of Southern blackness. In the moment, I thought that Robinsons essay was helping me make sense of something that felt awful, problematic, foul. I was caught up in a national moment of seemingly audacious black pride.
> 
> In Formation, which invokes both Katrina and the Black Lives Matter movement, Beyoncé attempts to politicize black tragedy and black death by using them as props for popular consumption. That isnt advocacy. While some people are gagging at the idea of Beyoncé atop a New Orleans Police Department squad car or sitting in a 19th-century living room in plaçage attire, Im reliving trauma. Im thinking about how the system failed us. Im thinking about how the central government and the head of state left us to die. I could speak about the incompetence of some local leaders, the breakdown in communication of authorities, the lawlessness of police officers and troops. I could speak about the vicious racist vigilantes who hunted evacuees down like dogs for trying to secure safe ground for themselves and their families. But I dont.
> 
> While some are made giddy by the metaphor of Beyoncés body being subsumed by the water, I am remembering images of bloated bodies of grandmothers and grandfathers, cousins, uncles, great aunts, and nieces that drifted through the floodwaters like discarded pieces of scrap wood. These were all images that ran across my television screen on repeat in the weeks and months after the levees broke. These were the horrifying tales relayed to me by survivors of the storm.
> 
> I am also reminded of my grandmother, Gladys Calvin, Ibaye, and her sarcasm, Sunday morning phone calls, and the pancakes that I miss so much. She was one of the tens of thousands whose lives were sacrificed indirectly as a result of medical complications, suicide, heartbreak, post-traumatic stress disorder, or murder that took place in the months and years following the storm. She was a dialysis patient who wasnt able to receive treatment for weeks, denied by hospital after hospital. The post-Katrina effect did rapidly deteriorate her body, which necessitated the amputation of both of her legs, and in the end took her away from us before we were ready to say goodbye.
> 
> What happened at the New Wildins? ... ***** Im back, by popular demand. The words of the late bounce rapper and comedian Messy Mya braggadociously introduce Beyoncés anthem. A marginalized queer black man, Messy Mya in all of his wildest imagination, ribbing, and capping would not have believed that the worlds biggest pop star would use his voice in a videowithout, however, acknowledging his humanity in life and in death. Messy Mya, a household NOLA name, was shot and killed at age 22. The city has had the highest or one of the highest murder rates in the country since I was a child. In focusing on black New Orleanian lives, it would have been easy for Beyoncé to dedicate Formation to Messy Mya and other victims of gun violence. She provided no context for his life or death. Those not in the know could mistake his sassiness with that of the Queen of Bounce, Big Freedia, whose voice is heard a little later in the song. This is not gumbo. These are black lives.
> 
> What does it mean to speak for a marginalized community who has not asked for your pronouncements? From an outsiders perspective, it would seem as if Beyoncé, by returning to the devastation of Katrina, is centering New Orleans, but she is not. Shes rather exacerbating a trauma.
> 
> And Beyoncé has been co-opting New Orleans culture for years. Instead of inviting one of the original Kings of Bounce, DJ Jubilee, to perform the dances that he choreographed and created for Get Me Bodiedwhose syncopated beat and lyrical formations were taken directly from his 1993 local New Orleans classic Do the Jubilee Allshe presented this genre of music and dance as if it had been created in her own studio or Houston backyard.
> 
> But all great artists imitate others. In some spaces, thats called plagiarism. In others, appropriation. Can black people appropriate one another? Ive never thought Id come to this conclusion, but yes, we canespecially when youre one of the most influential and powerful black women in the world. Especially when you take the cultural productions of a marginalized community and present them as your own. Especially when you capitalize off of their deaths. This is not giving people voice. It is stealing.
> 
> Im not saying that no one can read Formation as a black girl Southern anthem. Blackness is not monolithic, and neither is U.S. black American Southernness. But for an artist to become relevant and political, must she perform against a backdrop of black tragedy?
> 
> Anyone who has spent significant amounts of time in the Crescent City and other areas of the Global Black South knows that New Orleans is a global city by heritage, history, and might; art historian Robert Farris Thompson has oftentimes referred to it as the uppermost region of the Caribbean. So New Orleans indeed has more in common with Santiago de Cuba, Curaçao, and Port-au-Prince than any other American city save for Charleston, South Carolina. No single artist can assume the uncontested right to speak on New Orleans behalf. If all that protest songs and videos require these days is a little twerking, faux-Voodoo images, and nappy hair, this new revolutionary moment that weve found ourselves is in bad shape. I dont have high expectations for a pop superstar, but I do have some for many of the brilliant black activists and scholars who have exalted and defended her in this moment. Im not so sure that Beyoncé is here for natural-hair women, Black Lives Matter, or New Orleans. However, Im superclear that shes here for herself. Her family. Her money. Her power.
> 
> Those beautiful nappy-haired Afros worn by the Black Pantheresque backup dancers are props just like the floodwaters, the submerged New Orleanian backdrop, and the police car that keeps Beyoncé afloat throughout most of the video. Those darker-complexioned little girls who stand beside Beyoncés child, the voice of a queer and deceased black man, and a Katrina survivor were all vehicles to use for selling out her next world tour.
> 
> Are we in need of mainstream blackness so badly that well mistake its exploitation for validation? Its as if were still waiting for some indomitable Black Savior to come and rescue us. The question also raises itself in our collective defense of R. Kelly and Bill Cosby: Where do our ethics lie? Beyoncé would have had better philosophical and moral success with Formation had she not disturbed the graves of those weve lost, so that in the words of the black feminist Barbara Smith, we wouldnt have to bury our dead twice.


Wow. While I agree with Shantelle, what else does she expect from Beyoncé?
not too many people have to courage to speak against the power couple especially in the AA 
Community.
They are entertainers and not particularly educated on any issues.
IMHO, Beyoncé is just responding to the zeitgeist, she is a reactive person and not an innovator.
Let her be great!


----------



## L etoile

limom said:


> Wow. While I agree with Shantelle, what else does she expect from Beyoncé?
> not too many people have to courage to speak against the power couple especially in the AA
> Community.
> They are entertainers and not particularly educated on any issues.
> IMHO, Beyoncé is just responding to the zeitgeist, she is a reactive person and not an innovator.
> Let her be great!


There's another good editorial on Black Girl Dangerous that I'll link (http://www.blackgirldangerous.org/2016/02/dear-beyonce-katrina-is-not-your-story/) that helps to make sense of our feeling about her video. Traumatic feelings. PTSD for us so that Beyonce can pretend to be an activist and increase her bottom line. I agree with Isayaah Parker's video criticizing her. Where was she 10 years ago? Kanye spoke out in 2005. Other celebs built entire neighborhoods for New Orleans (Pitt/Jolie). Sandra Bullock is the patron of my brother's alma mater and has kept that school going with her $. I'd maybe be okay if Kanye made this video... in 2005. Now, Beyonce wants to be filmed seductively on the top of a police car in flooded New Orleans and act like somehow she gets it? Her momma is from Texas, with family from Louisiana, by the way. If Big Freedia wasn't on the track, I wouldn't have even watched the video to begin with and I wish I wouldn't have seen it. It hurt to watch it.

As for her Superbowl half-time show, I was bored. I don't have bad feelings about the BP so maybe that's why I don't get the controversy. Bruno Mars killed it and should've done the show by himself. I'm over Beyonce and her fake, too-little too-late advocacy.


----------



## limom

My favorite part and I agree 100%

This could have all been different, Beyoncé. The disconnect between what is being said in Formation and what is being shown cannot be ignored. You inspire while you slay, but know that all of the glorious Blackness in this video is really just a film reel for a sound bite espousing Western capitalist ideology with lines like, and Earned all this money but they never take the country out me. Even in showing me how down with the struggle you might be, you are still dredging up images of Black suffering without forewarning an audience that continues to be marginalized in both their city and country or following through by critically engaging with those images. Your anthem doesnt match your outfit. You might get me to turn up at a party, but youll only find me in formation when your words and actions line up.


----------



## berrydiva

L etoile said:


> There's another good editorial on Black Girl Dangerous that I'll link (http://www.blackgirldangerous.org/2016/02/dear-beyonce-katrina-is-not-your-story/) that helps to make sense of our feeling about her video. Traumatic feelings. PTSD for us so that Beyonce can pretend to be an activist and increase her bottom line. I agree with Isayaah Parker's video criticizing her. Where was she 10 years ago? Kanye spoke out in 2005. Other celebs built entire neighborhoods for New Orleans (Pitt/Jolie). Sandra Bullock is the patron of my brother's alma mater and has kept that school going with her $. I'd maybe be okay if Kanye made this video... in 2005. Now, Beyonce wants to be filmed seductively on the top of a police car in flooded New Orleans and act like somehow she gets it? Her momma is from Texas, with family from Louisiana, by the way. If Big Freedia wasn't on the track, I wouldn't have even watched the video to begin with and I wish I wouldn't have seen it. It hurt to watch it.
> 
> As for her Superbowl half-time show, I was bored. I don't have bad feelings about the BP so maybe that's why I don't get the controversy. Bruno Mars killed it and should've done the show by himself. I'm over Beyonce and her fake, too-little too-late advocacy.



Not that I'm defending Beyonce but would Matthew actually have let Beyonce have a different identity than the one she had 10 years ago? 

Personally, for me to take her seriously, she would need to be consistent and have courage in her convictions. If you want to make a song with a message, don't tip toe around the issue simply because you have a bottom line to protect. Speak about it earnestly and clearly so that there's no mistaking your meaning. If you wanna honor Malcom X or the Black Panthers in your performance, go all the way. If you want to be the new Nina Simone then do it wholeheartedly and with courage to speak on the issues. Anything short of that is entertainment but she certainly gets under people's skin and that's her goal. 

I don't take anything she really does seriously though so I'm fairly unbothered by this hot topic non-issue.


----------



## L etoile

berrydiva said:


> Not that I'm defending Beyonce but would Matthew actually have let Beyonce have a different identity than the one she had 10 years ago?
> 
> *Personally, for me to take her seriously, she would need to be consistent and have courage in her convictions.* If you want to make a song with a message, don't tip toe around the issue simply because you have a bottom line to protect. Speak about it earnestly and clearly so that there's no mistaking your meaning. If you wanna honor Malcom X or the Black Panthers in your performance, go all the way. If you want to be the new Nina Simone then do it wholeheartedly and with courage to speak on the issues. *Anything short of that is entertainment but she certainly gets under people's skin and that's her goal. *
> 
> I don't take anything she really does seriously though so I'm fairly unbothered by this hot topic non-issue.



I agree 100% with the bolded above. I think that she has a platform that none of us have, so she should be moving these causes forward. However, to poach documentary footage of Hurricane Katrina as a backdrop for a couture-clad Beyonce was bound to rub New Orleanians the wrong way. Like I mentioned before, it would be like someone filming a video while dancing on the World Trade Center as the planes flew in. It would be like someone posing on a hotel as the 2004 Thailand tsunami rolled in. It hurts many people to watch this footage being used for entertainment (vs. documentary) purposes as the song does nothing to address the plight of New Orleans. Beyonce has done little to address the plight of New Orleans or many other causes. It would be different if this video were filmed by someone with skin in the game. I'm not surprised by the backlash to the video. However, everyone reacts differently to trauma. I have friends that post photos of their flooded homes each year to commemorate the Katrina anniversary (those are the "never forget" people). I also have friends that can't watch footage or see photos without becoming physically ill (I'm in that camp with Maris Jones). Beyonce needs to put her money and time where her mouth is (or in the case of this video, where her a$$ is). While I somewhat enjoyed her SB performance, the Formation video just shows me how out of touch she is. She desperately wants to be one of "us" from her penthouse in NY. She wants to talk about issues without actually doing anything for them that doesn't put $$$ in her back pocket (of course, she wants to be in the news with an album coming out). I see her for the poser that she is now, but she had me fooled before. She's the black Gwyneth Paltrow. She's desperately trying to stay relevant and she's grasping for inclusion into communities that she's not a part of. I'm ready for someone real to come along. Someone that doesn't sing/sell about a lifestyle that she doesn't live.


----------



## terebina786

L etoile said:


> http://www.slate.com/articles/doubl..._s_formation_exploits_new_orleans_trauma.html
> 
> Can someone help me with posting the text of this article if it's not complete below? As someone that lived through the hurricane, I was gutted when I saw her video. Palpitations, sick-feeling, chest-crushing. Like someone was dancing on the World Trade Center as the planes drove through. It's not art, her dancing on a police care in a flooded New Orleans.
> 
> This is all I could post from the link:
> 
> Since the day I first stepped foot on the campus of Howard University in 1996, I&#8217;ve repped the city from whence I came. I do so even more now, because I would hate for anyone to ever forget what happened during that hellish August morning in 2005 when Hurricane Katrina made landfall and a system collapsed. I&#8217;m periodically shrouded in a sense of sudden grief because I shall never forget.
> 
> Last Saturday, I watched Beyoncé&#8217;s &#8220;Formation&#8221; along with everybody else. That night, I shared on Facebook Dr. Zandria F. Robinson&#8217;s eloquent piece &#8220;We Slay, Part I,&#8221; which places the Queen of Slay within an oppositional narrative of Southern blackness. In the moment, I thought that Robinson&#8217;s essay was helping me make sense of something that felt awful, problematic, foul. I was caught up in a national moment of seemingly audacious black pride.
> 
> In &#8220;Formation,&#8221; which invokes both Katrina and the Black Lives Matter movement, Beyoncé attempts to politicize black tragedy and black death by using them as props for popular consumption. That isn&#8217;t advocacy. While some people are gagging at the idea of Beyoncé atop a New Orleans Police Department squad car or sitting in a 19th-century living room in plaçage attire, I&#8217;m reliving trauma. I&#8217;m thinking about how the system failed us. I&#8217;m thinking about how the central government and the head of state left us to die. I could speak about the incompetence of some local leaders, the breakdown in communication of authorities, the lawlessness of police officers and troops. I could speak about the vicious racist vigilantes who hunted evacuees down like dogs for trying to secure safe ground for themselves and their families. But I don&#8217;t.
> 
> While some are made giddy by the metaphor of Beyoncé&#8217;s body being subsumed by the water, I am remembering images of bloated bodies of grandmothers and grandfathers, cousins, uncles, great aunts, and nieces that drifted through the floodwaters like discarded pieces of scrap wood. These were all images that ran across my television screen on repeat in the weeks and months after the levees broke. These were the horrifying tales relayed to me by survivors of the storm.
> 
> I am also reminded of my grandmother, Gladys Calvin, Ibaye, and her sarcasm, Sunday morning phone calls, and the pancakes that I miss so much. She was one of the tens of thousands whose lives were sacrificed indirectly as a result of medical complications, suicide, heartbreak, post-traumatic stress disorder, or murder that took place in the months and years following the storm. She was a dialysis patient who wasn&#8217;t able to receive treatment for weeks, denied by hospital after hospital. The post-Katrina effect did rapidly deteriorate her body, which necessitated the amputation of both of her legs, and in the end took her away from us before we were ready to say goodbye.
> 
> &#8220;What happened at the New Wildins? ... ***** I&#8217;m back, by popular demand.&#8221; The words of the late bounce rapper and comedian Messy Mya braggadociously introduce Beyoncé&#8217;s anthem. A marginalized queer black man, Messy Mya in all of his wildest imagination, ribbing, and capping would not have believed that the world&#8217;s biggest pop star would use his voice in a video&#8212;without, however, acknowledging his humanity in life and in death. Messy Mya, a household NOLA name, was shot and killed at age 22. The city has had the highest or one of the highest murder rates in the country since I was a child. In focusing on black New Orleanian lives, it would have been easy for Beyoncé to dedicate &#8220;Formation&#8221; to Messy Mya and other victims of gun violence. She provided no context for his life or death. Those not in the know could mistake his sassiness with that of the Queen of Bounce, Big Freedia, whose voice is heard a little later in the song. This is not gumbo. These are black lives.
> 
> What does it mean to speak for a marginalized community who has not asked for your pronouncements? From an outsider&#8217;s perspective, it would seem as if Beyoncé, by returning to the devastation of Katrina, is centering New Orleans, but she is not. She&#8217;s rather exacerbating a trauma.
> 
> And Beyoncé has been co-opting New Orleans culture for years. Instead of inviting one of the original Kings of Bounce, DJ Jubilee, to perform the dances that he choreographed and created for &#8220;Get Me Bodied&#8221;&#8212;whose syncopated beat and lyrical formations were taken directly from his 1993 local New Orleans classic &#8220;Do the Jubilee All&#8221;&#8212;she presented this genre of music and dance as if it had been created in her own studio or Houston backyard.
> 
> But all great artists imitate others. In some spaces, that&#8217;s called plagiarism. In others, appropriation. Can black people appropriate one another? I&#8217;ve never thought I&#8217;d come to this conclusion, but yes, we can&#8212;especially when you&#8217;re one of the most influential and powerful black women in the world. Especially when you take the cultural productions of a marginalized community and present them as your own. Especially when you capitalize off of their deaths. This is not giving people voice. It is stealing.
> 
> I&#8217;m not saying that no one can read &#8220;Formation&#8221; as a black girl Southern anthem. Blackness is not monolithic, and neither is U.S. black American Southernness. But for an artist to become relevant and political, must she perform against a backdrop of black tragedy?
> 
> Anyone who has spent significant amounts of time in the Crescent City and other areas of the Global Black South knows that New Orleans is a global city by heritage, history, and might; art historian Robert Farris Thompson has oftentimes referred to it as the uppermost region of the Caribbean. So New Orleans indeed has more in common with Santiago de Cuba, Curaçao, and Port-au-Prince than any other American city save for Charleston, South Carolina. No single artist can assume the uncontested right to speak on New Orleans&#8217; behalf. If all that protest songs and videos require these days is a little twerking, faux-Voodoo images, and nappy hair, this new revolutionary moment that we&#8217;ve found ourselves is in bad shape. I don&#8217;t have high expectations for a pop superstar, but I do have some for many of the brilliant black activists and scholars who have exalted and defended her in this moment. I&#8217;m not so sure that Beyoncé is here for natural-hair women, Black Lives Matter, or New Orleans. However, I&#8217;m superclear that she&#8217;s here for herself. Her family. Her money. Her power.
> 
> Those beautiful nappy-haired Afros worn by the Black Panther&#8211;esque backup dancers are props just like the floodwaters, the submerged New Orleanian backdrop, and the police car that keeps Beyoncé afloat throughout most of the video. Those darker-complexioned little girls who stand beside Beyoncé&#8217;s child, the voice of a queer and deceased black man, and a Katrina survivor were all vehicles to use for selling out her next world tour.
> 
> Are we in need of mainstream blackness so badly that we&#8217;ll mistake its exploitation for validation? It&#8217;s as if we&#8217;re still waiting for some indomitable Black Savior to come and rescue us. The question also raises itself in our collective defense of R. Kelly and Bill Cosby: Where do our ethics lie? Beyoncé would have had better philosophical and moral success with &#8220;Formation&#8221; had she not disturbed the graves of those we&#8217;ve lost, so that in the words of the black feminist Barbara Smith, we wouldn&#8217;t have to bury our dead twice.



This article pretty much sums up how I feel about the video and to some extent the song. I mean I had to google who Messy Mya was.  I just can't bring myself to re-watch the video because I feel like she's using traumatic visuals and experiences, which have no bearing on the song itself or her life, to further her cause (read: fame) and to me that's disgusting.  I would've had more respect for her had she came out with another Flawless type video.

Yeah, people can say they don't expect much from Beyonce and that's fine but for whatever reason I expect more, even if it's mindless, highly-sexualized videos.   The backdrop of the video against the song just didn't sit right with me on any level. 

This is all just my opinion.


----------



## berrydiva

dushanu said:


> http://www.thefappeningnews.com/2016/02/10/the-beyonce-experience-tour-shanghai/



So you gonna post info or just a random link that may or may not be safe to click?


----------



## addisonshopper

limom said:


> You are not alone. I keep wondering what happened to her famous thigh gap:giggles:




Because I believe she is preggo.  I don't care about no world tour. Her baby pouch area looked. Very swollen.


----------



## Longchamp

berrydiva said:


> So you gonna post info or just a random link that may or may not be safe to click?




And from a new member. Good catch. 
Always wise never to open.

Found this on the website Fappening.


Main Culprit Behind The Fappening
However, now two years later, new court documents reveal the name of the FBI&#8217;s top suspected hacker: Ed Majerczyk.
In October of 2014, the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) raided the home of Ed Majerczyk, a Chicago man believed to be the chief culprit behind a series of 2014 leaked celebrity nude photos that came to be known as 'The Fappening' or 'Celebgate'.
Ed-Majerczyk-hacker
The man allegedly suspected of illegally accessing iCloud accounts from his home in Chicago. Also, the FBI found some sexual photographs lifted from Jennifer Lawrence, among his alleged social engineering exploits, according to court documents obtained by Gawker.
Here's How The Fappening Happened
Majerczyk's name came up after the federal agents raided the Chicago home of Emilio Herrera, who was alleged to have breached thousands of Apple's iCloud accounts, including more than 100 celebrity victims.
The court documents [PDF] show Majerczyk inevitably gained access to victim's iCloud accounts after posing as an "Apple Technical Assistant" employee, resulting in the stealing of the nude photos of very famous actresses and subsequently leaking them to the Internet.
"The FBI says Majerczyk, through a series of bogus email accounts like 'appleprivacysecurity@gmail.com' created a phishing dragnet that duped very famous victims into providing him with their passwords through some pretty elementary tricks&#8230;," Gawker reported.


----------



## limom

addisonshopper said:


> Because I believe she is preggo.  I don't care about no world tour. Her baby pouch area looked. Very swollen.



How many times is she going to fake us out?
Was she also preggo and on tour with Blue or was it Jlo?

According to this article, her dancers are the activist.
http://www.colorlines.com/articles/...cés-backup-dancers-demand-justice-mario-woods


----------



## limom

Longchamp said:


> And from a new member. Good catch.
> Always wise never to open.
> 
> Found this on the website Fappening.
> 
> 
> Main Culprit Behind The Fappening
> However, now two years later, new court documents reveal the name of the FBIs top suspected hacker: Ed Majerczyk.
> In October of 2014, the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) raided the home of Ed Majerczyk, a Chicago man believed to be the chief culprit behind a series of 2014 leaked celebrity nude photos that came to be known as 'The Fappening' or 'Celebgate'.
> Ed-Majerczyk-hacker
> The man allegedly suspected of illegally accessing iCloud accounts from his home in Chicago. Also, the FBI found some sexual photographs lifted from Jennifer Lawrence, among his alleged social engineering exploits, according to court documents obtained by Gawker.
> Here's How The Fappening Happened
> Majerczyk's name came up after the federal agents raided the Chicago home of Emilio Herrera, who was alleged to have breached thousands of Apple's iCloud accounts, including more than 100 celebrity victims.
> The court documents [PDF] show Majerczyk inevitably gained access to victim's iCloud accounts after posing as an "Apple Technical Assistant" employee, resulting in the stealing of the nude photos of very famous actresses and subsequently leaking them to the Internet.
> "The FBI says Majerczyk, through a series of bogus email accounts like 'appleprivacysecurity@gmail.com' created a phishing dragnet that duped very famous victims into providing him with their passwords through some pretty elementary tricks," Gawker reported.


So is this a bad link?
Does it need to be reported?


----------



## Longchamp

I reported.


----------



## deltalady

I guess everyone forgot about her Survivor Foundation she co-founded to help Katrina victims.

I like the song, its message and think it jams but I also understand not everyone will agree. And that is cool too. Tis the world we live in.


----------



## BadAzzBish

l etoile said:


> there's another good editorial on black girl dangerous that i'll link (http://www.blackgirldangerous.org/2016/02/dear-beyonce-katrina-is-not-your-story/) that helps to make sense of our feeling about her video. Traumatic feelings. Ptsd for us so that beyonce can pretend to be an activist and increase her bottom line. I agree with isayaah parker's video criticizing her. Where was she 10 years ago? Kanye spoke out in 2005. Other celebs built entire neighborhoods for new orleans (pitt/jolie). Sandra bullock is the patron of my brother's alma mater and has kept that school going with her $. I'd maybe be okay if kanye made this video... In 2005. Now, beyonce wants to be filmed seductively on the top of a police car in flooded new orleans and act like somehow she gets it? Her momma is from texas, with family from louisiana, by the way. If big freedia wasn't on the track, i wouldn't have even watched the video to begin with and i wish i wouldn't have seen it. It hurt to watch it.
> 
> As for her superbowl half-time show, i was bored. I don't have bad feelings about the bp so maybe that's why i don't get the controversy. Bruno mars killed it and should've done the show by himself. I'm over beyonce and her fake, too-little too-late advocacy.



+1


----------



## L etoile

deltalady said:


> I guess everyone forgot about her Survivor Foundation she co-founded to help Katrina victims.
> 
> I like the song, its message and think it jams but I also understand not everyone will agree. And that is cool too. Tis the world we live in.


She's done a lot for her Houston community and the Katrina victims that settled there... not so much for New Orleans and the people that chose/needed to go back. Maybe she should make a video at a Houston honky-tonk eating BBQ.


----------



## deltalady

L etoile said:


> She's done a lot for her Houston community and the Katrina victims that settled there... not so much for New Orleans and the people that chose/needed to go back. Maybe she should make a video at a Houston honky-tonk eating BBQ.



Perhaps she should. I'd prefer it was at Frenchy's though. They have the best fried chicken in the city.


----------



## L etoile

deltalady said:


> Perhaps she should. I'd prefer it was at Frenchy's though. They have the best fried chicken in the city.



I'll have to try it next time I'm there! tpf needs a :hungry: emoji


----------



## Singra

limom said:


> Wow. While I agree with Shantelle, what else does she expect from Beyoncé?
> not too many people have to courage to speak against the power couple especially in the AA
> Community.
> They are entertainers and not particularly educated on any issues.
> IMHO, Beyoncé is just responding to the zeitgeist, she is a reactive person and not an innovator.
> Let her be great!



Maybe it's not that she's not educated on the issue but more that there are limits to what can be communicated with her style/brand/persona. 

She's the type of performer whose airbrushed brand is required to be front and centre, sometimes that helps facilitate a message (the SB performance) and sometimes it distracts from it (the video... though I know this is a subjective evaluation because a lot of people really liked the video).

Beyonce's performances, when she's aiming for something beyond the purely commercial, are great for connecting, converting an idea into parseable bytes and capturing a feeling or moment but if you want to drill down into anything more you're likely going to have a problem with it in some way. Not that there's anything wrong with that... performers like her serve a valuable function in the overall cultural ecosystem.


----------



## guccimamma

Singra said:


> ^ LOL who isn't. ^ *All I could think of was... OMG Coldplay remind me of the Wiggles.*  I hate to diss Coldplay because they're really sweet guys but they are and always have been a really middle of the road band.
> 
> I'm also not a big Beyonce fan but I thought both Martin and Mars were overpowered by her... and that's cool... to have the men feel extraneous.



you nailed it, the Wiggles.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Singra said:


> ^ LOL who isn't. ^ All I could think of was... OMG Coldplay remind me of the Wiggles.  I hate to diss Coldplay because they're really sweet guys but they are and always have been a really middle of the road band.
> 
> I'm also not a big Beyonce fan but I thought both Martin and Mars were overpowered by her... and that's cool... to have the men feel extraneous.


they"re all


----------



## Pursejoy9

sorry meant to say they"re all middle of the  road in my opinion and beyonce couldn't handle sharing the spotlight hence all the commotion.


----------



## Lounorada

*The 2016 amfAR New York Gala at Cipriani Wall Street on February 10, 2016 in New York City.*

Zimbio


----------



## Aminamina

I want lox now...Glad they made up with e.o., e.g. Jay and Robert de Niro


----------



## limom

Singra said:


> Maybe it's not that she's not educated on the issue but more that there are limits to what can be communicated with her style/brand/persona.
> 
> She's the type of performer whose airbrushed brand is required to be front and centre, sometimes that helps facilitate a message (the SB performance) and sometimes it distracts from it (the video... though I know this is a subjective evaluation because a lot of people really liked the video).
> 
> Beyonce's performances, when she's aiming for something beyond the purely commercial, are great for connecting, converting an idea into parseable bytes and capturing a feeling or moment but if you want to drill down into anything more you're likely going to have a problem with it in some way. Not that there's anything wrong with that... performers like her serve a valuable function in the overall cultural ecosystem.



It is hard for me to really grasp all the nuances.

Apparently, New Orleans hate the video.
Here is another article from color line.

http://www.colorlines.com/articles/...-vs-negro-and-beefing-over-beyoncés-formation


----------



## BagOuttaHell

DeNiro not mad at him anymore.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

L etoile said:


> I agree 100% with the bolded above. I think that she has a platform that none of us have, so she should be moving these causes forward. However, to poach documentary footage of Hurricane Katrina as a backdrop for a couture-clad Beyonce was bound to rub New Orleanians the wrong way. Like I mentioned before, it would be like someone filming a video while dancing on the World Trade Center as the planes flew in. It would be like someone posing on a hotel as the 2004 Thailand tsunami rolled in. It hurts many people to watch this footage being used for entertainment (vs. documentary) purposes as the song does nothing to address the plight of New Orleans. Beyonce has done little to address the plight of New Orleans or many other causes. It would be different if this video were filmed by someone with skin in the game. I'm not surprised by the backlash to the video. However, everyone reacts differently to trauma. I have friends that post photos of their flooded homes each year to commemorate the Katrina anniversary (those are the "never forget" people). I also have friends that can't watch footage or see photos without becoming physically ill (I'm in that camp with Maris Jones). Beyonce needs to put her money and time where her mouth is (or in the case of this video, where her a$$ is). While I somewhat enjoyed her SB performance, the Formation video just shows me how out of touch she is. She desperately wants to be one of "us" from her penthouse in NY. She wants to talk about issues without actually doing anything for them that doesn't put $$$ in her back pocket (of course, she wants to be in the news with an album coming out). I see her for the poser that she is now, but she had me fooled before. She's the black Gwyneth Paltrow. She's desperately trying to stay relevant and she's grasping for inclusion into communities that she's not a part of. I'm ready for someone real to come along. Someone that doesn't sing/sell about a lifestyle that she doesn't live.



Damn preach you said everything I was trying to say


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> DeNiro not mad at him anymore.



It is a charity gala and it is just a photo op.
Money talks and bull$hit walks....


----------



## Morgan R

Beyoncé with Mariah Carey last night at the HeartView Global Foundation event


----------



## dangerouscurves

Morgan R said:


> Beyoncé with Mariah Carey last night at the HeartView Global Foundation event




How is Beyonce taller than Mimi? Mimi is 5'9"! I wonder how high Beyonce's platform heels are.


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> How is Beyonce taller than Mimi? Mimi is 5'9"! I wonder how high Beyonce's platform heels are.



I suspect Mimi s photoshop artist is punKing her


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They look great.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I suspect Mimi s photoshop artist is punKing her





i wish Mimi would stop twisting her head to the side like that all the time for a pic!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

They look good. I want to see a full pic of Beyonce's dress.


----------



## sdkitty

there was a woman on a morning show the other day (The Today Show maybe) who was the editor of Cosmopolitan magazine.
She (white woman, older) was talking about young women's views and said that young women don't see feminists like Gloria Steinem as role models.  They look up to Beyonce and Rhianna.

  Now this was coming from a source that's not really even qualified to talk about this IMO.  But anyway, I hope this isn't true.  These are pop stars and if you like their style, that's fine.  But beyond that, and maybe marketing skill (which is probably not their own), I don't think they qualify as any kind of role model.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> there was a woman on a morning show the other day (The Today Show maybe) who was the editor of Cosmopolitan magazine.
> She (white woman, older) was talking about young women's views and said that young women don't see feminists like Gloria Steinem as role models.  They look up to Beyonce and Rhianna.
> 
> Now this was coming from a source that's not really even qualified to talk about this IMO.  But anyway, I hope this isn't true.  These are pop stars and if you like their style, that's fine.  But beyond that, and maybe marketing skill (which is probably not their own), I don't think they qualify as any kind of role model.



Why not? Maybe not to us they don't qualify as role models but the generation before the Steinmens of the world didn't see them as a qualified role models either. My point is that times change and what the current "pop culture" generation will gravitate to will look drastically different from what moved the generation before and I'm not sure there's anything actually wrong with that per se.

I started asking some of the younger folks in my life what they knew about the Black Panthers before this whole manufactured controversy and they said not much. They perceived them to be a violent and radical group of thugs because that's what they always heard - however, now some of them know it's quite the opposite. Many had no idea they started at Berkeley, that Huey had a PhD (not a thug), and was the opposite of what they thought/perceived, etc. So regardless of it's intentions, it provided a moment for dialogue.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> there was a woman on a morning show the other day (The Today Show maybe) who was the editor of Cosmopolitan magazine.
> She (white woman, older) was talking about young women's views and said that young women don't see feminists like Gloria Steinem as role models.  They look up to Beyonce and Rhianna.
> 
> Now this was coming from a source that's not really even qualified to talk about this IMO.  But anyway, I hope this isn't true.  These are pop stars and if you like their style, that's fine.  But beyond that, and maybe marketing skill (which is probably not their own), I don't think they qualify as any kind of role model.



I hope that women do not buy that bullcrap.
There are plenty of true female role models out there.
Cosmos always had interresting theories..
They really cater to the lowest denominator and to me it is no feminism.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Why not? Maybe not to us they don't qualify as role models but the generation before the Steinmens of the world didn't see them as a qualified role models either. My point is that times change and what the current "pop culture" generation will gravitate to will look drastically different from what moved the generation before and I'm not sure there's anything actually wrong with that per se.
> 
> I started asking some of the younger folks in my life what they knew about the Black Panthers before this whole manufactured controversy and they said not much. They perceived them to be a violent and radical group of thugs because that's what they always heard - however, now some of them know it's quite the opposite. Many had no idea they started at Berkeley, that Huey had a PhD (not a thug), and was the opposite of what they thought/perceived, etc. So regardless of it's intentions, it provided a moment for dialogue.



Time for those young women to open a book, IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Time for those young women to open a book, IMO.



I agree but the reality is that isn't the reality of their generation. Twitter, FB, IG, Snapchat, Periscope, etc. It's about info in snippets. I don't see that as a failing of this generation but a failing of their parents, educators, etc. 

There are people out there living what they preach but the reality is that no one seeks these people out so they're known quietly. Anyone upset at Beyonce for "preaching the word" should really ask themselves why are they not promoting all those other people who are out there really doing it as opposed to being upset with her.


----------



## sdkitty

It was the CBS morning show that I saw this woman on.  She got snarky with Charlie Rose.  This is from CBS website:

Why is Hillary ******* losing millennial women's votes?
 Comment   Share   Tweet   Stumble   Email
Bernie Sanders trounced Hillary ******* at the first-in-the-nation primary in New Hampshire in part due to an overwhelming support from young voters and women.

According to Cosmopolitan Editor-in-Chief Joanna Cole, the results reflect voters' search for something "new" and how they see the former secretary of state as part of the government establishment that has let them down.

"So Bernie feels like this exciting, feel-good candidate who's promising free education - very appealing if you're a young millennial, and I think that Hillary is ... running from a much more moderate place promising more of the same," Cole said. "And Bernie is promising something new, and he's right out on the front running a very aggressive primary campaign."


Play VIDEO
Hillary *******'s struggle to connect with women and young voters
Cole also said that voters have "Hillary fatigue" and a desire for change after seeing her in the public eye for over two decades.

While iconic feminist figures have come forward to endorse *******, their comments have backfired.

"When you're young, you're thinking, 'Where are the boys? The boys are with Bernie,'" Gloria Steinem said during an interview with talk show host Bill Maher. She went on to apologize, saying she "misspoke."

Former Secretary of State Madeleine Albright also drew fire for her comment at a ******* rally ahead of the New Hampshire primary, saying, "There's a special place in hell for women who don't help each other."

A CBS News exit poll shows Sanders beat ******* by 11 points among all female voters in New Hampshire.


Play VIDEO
Is Hillary ******* in trouble? What you need to know.
"Well I think you can never come out and tell a young generation what they should think or what they must think or how lucky they are to be in the position," Cole said.

Comparing ******* to pop stars like Beyonce and Rihanna, she said ******* was not seen as a feminist icon by young women.

"I do think this is a generation that looks at Beyonce and thinks, 'I want to be like them,'" Cole said, alluding to the ongoing buzz around her Super Bowl halftime performance.

Still, Cole said it was too early to tell and wrong to assume the results in New Hampshire would dictate the rest of the election.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> I agree but the reality is that isn't the reality of their generation. Twitter, FB, IG, Snapchat, Periscope, etc. It's about info in snippets. I don't see that as a failing of this generation but a failing of their parents, educators, etc.
> 
> There are people out there living what they preach but the reality is that no one seeks these people out so they're known quietly. Anyone upset at Beyonce for "preaching the word" should really ask themselves why are they not promoting all those other people who are out there really doing it as opposed to being upset with her.


Between the vortex and the debate last night, it is time for beignets and a drink yet again.
Is it five, yet?


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> It was the CBS morning show that I saw this woman on.  She got snarky with Charlie Rose.  This is from CBS website:
> 
> Why is Hillary ******* losing millennial women's votes?
> Comment   Share   Tweet   Stumble   Email
> Bernie Sanders trounced Hillary ******* at the first-in-the-nation primary in New Hampshire in part due to an overwhelming support from young voters and women.
> 
> According to Cosmopolitan Editor-in-Chief Joanna Cole, the results reflect voters' search for something "new" and how they see the former secretary of state as part of the government establishment that has let them down.
> 
> "So Bernie feels like this exciting, feel-good candidate who's promising free education - very appealing if you're a young millennial, and I think that Hillary is ... running from a much more moderate place promising more of the same," Cole said. "And Bernie is promising something new, and he's right out on the front running a very aggressive primary campaign."
> 
> 
> Play VIDEO
> Hillary *******'s struggle to connect with women and young voters
> Cole also said that voters have "Hillary fatigue" and a desire for change after seeing her in the public eye for over two decades.
> 
> While iconic feminist figures have come forward to endorse *******, their comments have backfired.
> 
> "When you're young, you're thinking, 'Where are the boys? The boys are with Bernie,'" Gloria Steinem said during an interview with talk show host Bill Maher. She went on to apologize, saying she "misspoke."
> 
> Former Secretary of State Madeleine Albright also drew fire for her comment at a ******* rally ahead of the New Hampshire primary, saying, "There's a special place in hell for women who don't help each other."
> 
> A CBS News exit poll shows Sanders beat ******* by 11 points among all female voters in New Hampshire.
> 
> 
> Play VIDEO
> Is Hillary ******* in trouble? What you need to know.
> "Well I think you can never come out and tell a young generation what they should think or what they must think or how lucky they are to be in the position," Cole said.
> 
> Comparing ******* to pop stars like Beyonce and Rihanna, she said ******* was not seen as a feminist icon by young women.
> 
> "I do think this is a generation that looks at Beyonce and thinks, 'I want to be like them,'" Cole said, alluding to the ongoing buzz around her Super Bowl halftime performance.
> 
> Still, Cole said it was too early to tell and wrong to assume the results in New Hampshire would dictate the rest of the election.


If DT wins, I am blaming those millennials!


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Between the vortex and the debate last night, it is time for beignets and a drink yet again.
> Is it five, yet?



Why are you waiting until 5? :tispy:


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Why are you waiting until 5? :tispy:



Darling, I have my standards
(Not really but I am chauffering)


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I agree but the reality is that isn't the reality of their generation. Twitter, FB, IG, Snapchat, Periscope, etc. It's about info in snippets. I don't see that as a failing of this generation but a failing of their parents, educators, etc.
> 
> There are people out there living what they preach but the reality is that no one seeks these people out so they're known quietly. Anyone upset at Beyonce for "preaching the word" should really ask themselves why are they not promoting all those other people who are out there really doing it as opposed to being upset with her.


you have some valid points....and maybe young women don't really look up to Beyonce as anything more than an entertainer.  IDK.
But even in today's culture and if they don't learn from books, there must be some woman that they could find to look up to.  Maybe someone like Angelie Jolie, who does good work for the less fortunate.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> you have some valid points....and maybe young women don't really look up to Beyonce as anything more than an entertainer.  IDK.
> But even in today's culture and if they don't learn from books, there must be some woman that they could find to look up to.  Maybe someone like Angelie Jolie, who does good work for the less fortunate.



Are we sure they don't look up to someone like Beyonce and someone like Jolie equally? It's entirely possible they're dynamic in what they seek in role models. From what I witness, there's a desire to find inspiration in strong women in general for different aspects. Also, I notice that they reject the notion of a "role model" and choose to admire vs idolize/attempt to mimic. Amber Rose, Beyonce, Michelle *****, Sheryl Sandberg, etc are all names I hear from younger folks. Maybe what they see and learned to see is just different.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Are we sure they don't look up to someone like Beyonce and someone like Jolie equally? It's entirely possible they're dynamic in what they seek in role models. From what I witness, there's a desire to find inspiration in strong women in general for different aspects. Also, I notice that they reject the notion of a "role model" and choose to admire vs idolize/attempt to mimic. Amber Rose, Beyonce, Michelle *****, Sheryl Sandberg, etc are all names I hear from younger folks. Maybe what they see and learned to see is just different.


Michelle ***** is a great example.  I just don't see Beyonce as at all comparable.  But I hear you.  They can admire different women for different reasons.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Are we sure they don't look up to someone like Beyonce and someone like Jolie equally? It's entirely possible they're dynamic in what they seek in role models. From what I witness, there's a desire to find inspiration in strong women in general for different aspects. Also, I notice that they reject the notion of a "role model" and choose to admire vs idolize/attempt to mimic. Amber Rose, Beyonce, Michelle *****, Sheryl Sandberg, etc are all names I hear from younger folks. Maybe what they see and learned to see is just different.



You are saying that those who admire amber rose also admire the flotus, maybe.
No matter how critical people are of Beyoncé, she chose the right team and she is at the top of what she does, IMO.
In French, we say all the roads lead to Rome.


----------



## Ladybug09

Heard about this on TMZ, didn't anyone else. Don't know if it's been posted:


----------



## dangerouscurves

I think you idolize celebrities until you're 25. After 25 you read more and you know better.


----------



## redney

I'm late here but looks like Jay and Bey didn't attend Kanyepoolooza yesterday then?


----------



## Lounorada

Bey & Mariah look great!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> They look good.* I want to see a full pic of Beyonce's dress*.


 
There doesn't seem to be any pics of her dress in full-length from the event. This is the closest one I came across on tumblr...


----------



## sdkitty

I'm just not a fan of Beyonce.  I admit I'm older and this isn't my style of music.  But IMO she tries so hard to be sexy and isn't really.  To me someone like Janelle Monae is much more original and interesting.


----------



## Freckles1

dangerouscurves said:


> How is Beyonce taller than Mimi? Mimi is 5'9"! I wonder how high Beyonce's platform heels are.




Mimi might have taken her shoes off?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Freckles1 said:


> Mimi might have taken her shoes off?




Girlfriend goes to the park and yachting in heels.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Morgan R said:


> Beyoncé with Mariah Carey last night at the HeartView Global Foundation event



Mariah older but looks around  Bey's industry age.


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> Girlfriend goes to the park and yachting in heels.


----------



## Lounorada

So cute! 


*On the set of 'Formation' video*
tumblr


----------



## Freckles1

dangerouscurves said:


> Girlfriend goes to the park and yachting in heels.




I die
You are absolutely right!!


----------



## Sasha2012

SNL skit from last night about Beyonce's video, it's hilarious.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sasha2012 said:


> SNL skit from last night about Beyonce's video, it's hilarious. [emoji23]



[emoji23]


----------



## scarlet555

Omg the skit nearly killed me!  'It's always about us!' Was my favorite line.


----------



## scarlet555

ladybug09 said:


> heard about this on tmz, didn't anyone else. Don't know if it's been posted:




&#128586;&#128585;&#128584;


----------



## Lounorada

I didn't find that skit funny, at all


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> SNL skit from last night about Beyonce's video, it's hilarious.




My first thought watching this was, where did SNL get all these black people on the show?


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> I didn't find that skit funny, at all



Me neither. But I don't find SNL that funny either.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I didn't find that skit funny, at all



Ditto.


----------



## michie

Lounorada said:


> I didn't find that skit funny, at all



I didn't, either. I watch SNL almost every week and I'm sad 1) to say I do 2) because it just does not have a funny cast or skits. Larry David did make me LOL a couple weeks ago, though.


----------



## White Orchid

Can't watch it in Oz


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So I'm watching the Grammys and Kendrick Lamar is performing and Formation sounds like a toned down version of the song he's performing.


----------



## Ladybug09

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> So I'm watching the Grammys and Kendrick Lamar is performing and Formation sounds like a toned down version of the song he's performing.



Hahaha


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> So I'm watching the Grammys and Kendrick Lamar is performing and Formation sounds like a toned down version of the song he's performing.



Formation's subject matter is no match for the subject matter in his song....which is why the Beyonce Formation controversy is so stupid.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Since when is Record of the Year the last award? The industry really kisses her butt.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Since when is Record of the Year the last award? The industry really kisses her butt.



Did you mean to post this in Taylor Swift's thread? She won right, not Beyonce?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah when they came out to do Album I said they didn't do Record?



berrydiva said:


> Did you mean to post this in Taylor Swift's thread?



I think she meant they kiss Beyonce's butt. She presented Record last to Bruno. Taylor won Album and they did that one before Record when usually Record would come beforee Album.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> Did you mean to post this in Taylor Swift's thread? She won right, not Beyonce?



Nope. She presented the last award. Record of the Year after Album of the Year. She also had no introduction. She just appeared.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Yeah when they came out to do Album I said they didn't do Record?
> 
> 
> 
> I think she meant they kiss Beyonce's butt. She presented Record last to Bruno. Taylor won Album and they did that one before Record when usually Record would come beforee Album.


Oh ok. Thanks.



BagOuttaHell said:


> Nope. She presented the last award. Record of the Year after Album of the Year. She also had no introduction. She just appeared.


That is random. I stopped watching by that point but I'm curious to hear them explain why they switched the order.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> Since when is Record of the Year the last award? The industry really kisses her butt.




I think last year they presented Record of the Year and Song of the Year after AOTY 

Doesn't make sense, imo, but tonight wasn't the first time AOTY wasn't the last award of the night.


----------



## Sasha2012

One of her biggest hits was 2008's Halo.

But Beyonce looked like her latest ensemble could have used a halo.

The 34-year-old singer looked angelic as she made a surprise appearance at the 58th Annual Grammy Awards in Los Angeles on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mmys-present-biggest-award.html#ixzz40J5mStdn


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her dress did not fit.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Pardon my ignorance but what's the difference between Album of The Year and Record of The Year?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagOuttaHell said:


> Nope. She presented the last award. Record of the Year after Album of the Year. She also had no introduction. She just appeared.



So? She is just presenting not winning anything. Lol and people told me my criticism of her song formation was petty


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what's the difference between Album of The Year and Record of The Year?



Record means single. Album is the whole shebang.


----------



## bag-princess

i am shocked she was there.  i thought she did not waste her time doing the awards unless she was getting one.  (or did she - i did not watch the show)


that dress is so bey - all over the top.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Record means single. Album is the whole shebang.




Thank you!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brklynjuice87 said:


> So? She is just presenting not winning anything. Lol and people told me my criticism of her song formation was petty



I know. But idc. That is how I felt at the time.


----------



## lovehgss1

Anti-Beyonce protest that wasn't.

http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/02/anti-beyonc-protest-becomes-pro-beyonc-protest.html?mid=twitter_cut


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I knew that wasn't going to fly. But her stans will act like two million showed up and that she gets so much hate and is a polarizing figure.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Why wasn't album of the yr the last award of the night.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> I think last year they presented Record of the Year and Song of the Year after AOTY
> 
> Doesn't make sense, imo, but tonight wasn't the first time AOTY wasn't the last award of the night.





BagOuttaHell said:


> Since when is Record of the Year the last award? The industry really kisses her butt.





ForeverYoung87 said:


> Why wasn't album of the yr the last award of the night.



Just had a thought....I'm wondering if ROTY will start getting presented last because at this point no one buys full albums that much anymore. It's all about the single now and having that one single get millions of streams and/or purchases. Very few artists are selling a full album. AOTY might very well be a retired or unaired category soon or artist are going to have to start packaging a collection to download to keep this category active. Just a thought as to why it may have been last the past few years as YSoLovely pointed out...and apparently it's been aired last since 2011.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I can see that. Three aren't a lot of popular album artists out there anymore. Taylor and Adele are album artists and they're the only people who still really sell a large volume of albums. I would think the recording academy would always value albums though, but I can see things like the Billboard awards and AMAs caring less and less.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Just had a thought....I'm wondering if ROTY will start getting presented last because at this point no one buys full albums that much anymore. It's all about the single now and having that one single get millions of streams and/or purchases. Very few artists are selling a full album. AOTY might very well be a retired or unaired category soon or artist are going to have to start packaging a collection to download to keep this category active. Just a thought as to why it may have been last the past few years as YSoLovely pointed out...and apparently it's been aired last for the last since 2011.



Yeah, that's exactly what I thought.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I can see that. Three aren't a lot of popular album artists out there anymore. Taylor and Adele are album artists and they're the only people who still really sell a large volume of albums. I would think the recording academy would always value albums though, but I can see things like the Billboard awards and AMAs caring less and less.


Same here...I hope the academy will continue to value albums. I'm sure there are many people who, like myself, love listening to a full album that's well thought out and composed but I guess they also have to change with the times.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well at least that would shut Kanye up about not winning AOTY.


----------



## Sasha2012

She made a surprise solo appearance at the 58th annual Grammy Awards in Los Angeles, California, on Monday.

But Beyonce was reunited with her beloved husband Jay Z on Tuesday as they were pictured heading out to dinner in West Hollywood in the evening.

The Formation singer showed off her famous thighs in a white mini dress as she was photographed sitting in the back of their chauffeur-driven vehicle.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ini-dress-date-night-Jay-Z.html#ixzz40S2Ffxs6


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## Ladybug09

So in case you haven't heard, crime in Tennessee has increased because of Beyonce! Sarcasm intended


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Oh yeah that dumb police officer blamed the current police shootings  on Beyoncé


----------



## Sasha2012

She fairly stole the show from Coldplay's Chris Martin during the Super Bowl 50 Halftime show.

Beyonce managed to cause a similar stir, thanks to some fancy footwear, while taking in the NBA basketball game in Los Angeles with husband Jay Z on Saturday.

The 34-year-old looked hip in a stylish outfit, but it was those ultra chic, ultra high pink platform heels that stole the spotlight.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opla-basketball-game-Jay-Z.html#ixzz40p53h1Ao


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She fairly stole the show from Coldplay's Chris Martin during the Super Bowl 50 Halftime show.
> 
> 
> 
> Beyonce managed to cause a similar stir, thanks to some fancy footwear, while taking in the NBA basketball game in Los Angeles with husband Jay Z on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old looked hip in a stylish outfit, but it was those ultra chic, ultra high pink platform heels that stole the spotlight.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opla-basketball-game-Jay-Z.html#ixzz40p53h1Ao




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I expect nothing less from Beyonce!


----------



## YSoLovely

Black & blue skinny sweatpants, a leather jacket, a hat and baby pink platform pumps... :weird:  Glad to see Brunetteyonce back, but the outfit is a miss for me


----------



## Bag*Snob

Did she stop at Bakers to get those hideous shoes?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

The shoes are givency


----------



## twinkle.tink

Brklynjuice87 said:


> The shoes are givency



You misspelled hideous.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

twinkle.tink said:


> You misspelled hideous.



Uh ok


----------



## Bag*Snob

twinkle.tink said:


> You misspelled hideous.



   Do you see the table leg they used as a heel?


----------



## YSoLovely

twinkle.tink said:


> You misspelled hideous.





I actually like the style, but the color is fug :ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> You misspelled hideous.


----------



## Lounorada

Those shoes look like a really bad, cheap copycat version from one of those instagram [del]thot[/del] 'boutiques'. 
I like her leather jacket... that's all I got!

Kendrick is so damn cute, he has such a baby face.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah they look very poorly made.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I expect nothing less from Beyonce!



exactly!!   looks like a pair of shoes from Frederick's of Hollywood!  




twinkle.tink said:


> You misspelled hideous.




:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


> Those shoes look like a really bad, cheap copycat version from one of those instagram [del]thot[/del] 'boutiques'.
> I like her leather jacket... that's all I got!
> 
> Kendrick is so damn cute, he has such a baby face.




No comment on those shoes........however Kendrick he is adorable


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wrong post


----------



## dangerouscurves

twinkle.tink said:


> You misspelled hideous.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She just does not know how to dress. Never has, and by the look of it, never will.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Beyonce and Solange remind me of Jessica and Ashlee. Not referring to talent.

The older sisters are more famous and massively rich but can't dress for shizz and still country while the younger sisters are kinda eclectic. 

Their moms were married to men that humiliated the family and have the same first name. Both found love again.


----------



## Singra

BagOuttaHell said:


> *Beyonce and Solange remind me of Jessica and Ashlee.* Not referring to talent.
> 
> *The older sisters are more famous and massively rich but can't dress for shizz and still country while the younger sisters are kinda eclectic. *
> 
> Their moms were married to men that humiliated the family and have the same first name. Both found love again.


----------



## Stephanie***

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Oh yeah that dumb police officer blamed the current police shootings  on Beyoncé



Did I miss something?


----------



## Sassys

Kelly's 35th Birthday party


----------



## DC-Cutie

they got that Kardashian photoshop/filter ready photo booth!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> they got that Kardashian photoshop/filter ready photo booth!



I hate it so much. Don't get the appeal AT ALL.


----------



## Lounorada

ysolovely said:


> i hate it so much. Don't get the appeal at all.


 +1


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like Tina's instagram. She is kinda witty. Last night she posted a pic of herself and Letoya from the original DC.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> .





she keeps reaching back!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is affectionately referred to as the Queen Bey by her loyal fanbase.

But Beyonce passed up a royal look in favour of something much more understated.

The 34-year-old singer was spotted leaving a children's party in the Century City neighbourhood of Los Angeles on Saturday in a very nerd-chic look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kid-s-party-Jay-Z-Blue-Ivy.html#ixzz41RGdhizM


----------



## morgan20

I will just throw on a few expensive items regardless if it goes together or not.


----------



## YSoLovely

morgan20 said:


> I will just throw on a few expensive items regardless if it goes together or not.




Well, bag and sweater are both Gucci with flower prints and I guess that's where Bey's though process ended. :lolots:
Her skirt deserves to die in a fire, her wig is fugly as hayle, the glasses... wtf even?! and to top it off those ridic booties for a play date with her daughter!?!??! :weird:

Bey's "style" is giving me a headache. Just terrible.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Well, bag and sweater are both Gucci with flower prints and I guess that's where Bey's though process ended. :lolots:
> Her skirt deserves to die in a fire, her wig is fugly as hayle, the glasses... wtf even?! *and to top it off those ridic booties for a play date with her daughter!?!??! :weird:*
> 
> Bey's "style" is giving me a headache. Just terrible.






she is so tragic!!!  don't be fooled - she was not about to be doing any playing.  i'm sure blue would be having fun with the other kids as the parent's sat and watched and the hired help would take care of them.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

That outfit as a whole is hideous, but the hair, skirt and those glasses are the WORST!! 
I like the bag though...

She could have just put her hair up in a top-knot, wore the top & bag with some jeans and simple sneakers or flats... and thrown those fugly glasses in the bin and forget she ever saw them.


----------



## saira1214

I'm offended by how ridic that getup is.


----------



## morgan20

Jay is dressed better than her and we can't  see his face.

Oh edit yes we can see his face, however he still looks better than her!


----------



## morgan20

YSoLovely said:


> Well, bag and sweater are both Gucci with flower prints and I guess that's where Bey's though process ended. :lolots:
> Her skirt deserves to die in a fire, her wig is fugly as hayle, the glasses... wtf even?! and to top it off those ridic booties for a play date with her daughter!?!??! :weird:
> 
> Bey's "style" is giving me a headache. Just terrible.




Everything is awful........does she have a stylist?


----------



## deltalady

I'm sitting at a video shoot for Matthew Knowles' new girl group. He has not aged well.


----------



## dangerouscurves

morgan20 said:


> Everything is awful........does she have a stylist?




Yes. Her mom.


----------



## deltalady

But does she really need a stylist to take her daughter to a birthday party though?


----------



## Sasha2012

deltalady said:


> But does she really need a stylist to take her daughter to a birthday party though?



No but she could at least look like she didn't let Blue pick out her outfit. Actually Blue might have picked out something better, Bey looks like she got dressed in the dark.


----------



## deltalady

Miss Tina definitely upgraded.


----------



## bag-princess

deltalady said:


> But does she really need a stylist to take her daughter to a birthday party though?





in her case - hell yea!!!  i mean after seeing that get-up it's not even a question of is it necessary!  it's more of "how soon can you start work?"


----------



## uhpharm01

deltalady said:


> Miss Tina definitely upgraded.



She sure did!  Good for her.


----------



## berrydiva

deltalady said:


> Miss Tina definitely upgraded.



And good for Miss Tina. He's scum.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He's 50 if he is a day. (I don't believe his rap age) And is dressed like one of Blue's playmates.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> *He's 50 if he is a day. *(I don't believe his rap age) And is dressed like one of Blue's playmates.





THIS!!


i know he is older than my husband!  he was when he first starting getting a name for himself - but now he supposedly is younger.


----------



## bag-princess

*Jay Zs Tidal Facing Lawsuit for Not Paying Royalties to Artists*

 $5 Million Class-Action Lawsuit Filed Against Jay Z's Music Service, Court Documents Show



Music streaming service Tidal, launched in 2014 with the promise to  provide artists with appropriate royalties for streaming, is facing a $5  million class-action lawsuit from Yesh Music and John Emanuele from the  band the American Dollar alleging that Tidal streamed 116 of the band's  songs without paying back any royalty payments. 

As Complex  points out, Jay Z tweeted shortly after the official launch that Tidal  planned to pay every artist, writer and producer featured on the service  a 75% royalty rate, higher than anyone in the industry. The suit also  claims that Tidal used faulty numbers to make payments to artists and  undercut the money they owed to artists by an estimated 35%. 







http://www.relix.com/news/detail/jay_zs_tidal_facing_lawsuit_for_not_paying_royalties_to_artists








The full lawsuit is available to read here.


http://www.scribd.com/doc/301002525...es-class-action-complaint-royalties-TIDAL-pdf


----------



## Sasha2012

Oh the irony! Wasn't the point of Tidal to make sure artist were fairly compensated? LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Awwwwwwwkward.


----------



## knasarae

I heard Samsung is in talks to purchase Tidal.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yikes! Tidal was too ambitious (is ambitional a word).


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I heard Samsung is in talks to purchase Tidal.



I read that too....I think it would be a smart move for Samsung. They're great at integrating their products.


----------



## Lodpah

BagOuttaHell said:


> Beyonce and Solange remind me of Jessica and Ashlee. Not referring to talent.
> 
> The older sisters are more famous and massively rich but can't dress for shizz and still country while the younger sisters are kinda eclectic.
> 
> Their moms were married to men that humiliated the family and have the same first name. Both found love again.


Actually financial wise Jessica Simpson is worth over a billion due to her clothing line.


----------



## New-New

Lodpah said:


> Actually financial wise Jessica Simpson is worth over a billion due to her clothing line.



I'm pretty sure Jessica sold majority holding in her company a while back and while she's loaded her net worth is less than half a bill. Which is still quite well off but not like billionaire status.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lodpah said:


> Actually financial wise Jessica Simpson is worth over a billion due to her clothing line.



No she isn't. This has been explained in the media many times before.


----------



## GoGlam

Lodpah said:


> Actually financial wise Jessica Simpson is worth over a billion due to her clothing line.




Jessica's name is licensed and she charges a consulting fee plus part ownership.  If by some stroke of luck she is worth a billion on paper--highly doubtful, seeing as she didn't start the line herself or own controlling interest--she would never liquidate that for a billion.


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> Actually financial wise Jessica Simpson is worth over a billion due to her clothing line.



Why do you believe this?


----------



## lallybelle

That comes from an article back a while ago, but I think it has been greatly misconstrued. It said something about her brand having sold over a billion dollars. People took this to mean that Jessica actually got all that money.


----------



## Sasha2012

She rocked the Super Bowl with a fierce half-time performance at the start of February.

And Beyonce showed that she's an all-round sports fan as she enjoyed a Monday night date with husband Jay Z at an NBA basketball game in Los Angeles. 

The 34-year-old singer looked stunning even off-duty, as she hung out make-up free courtside at the Los Angeles Clippers versus the Brooklyn Nets. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doors-Jay-Z-takes-NBA-game.html#ixzz41fqp412l


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> She rocked the Super Bowl with a fierce half-time performance at the start of February.
> 
> And Beyonce showed that she's an all-round sports fan as she enjoyed a Monday night date with husband Jay Z at an NBA basketball game in Los Angeles.
> 
> *The 34-year-old singer looked stunning even off-duty*, as she hung out make-up free courtside at the Los Angeles Clippers versus the Brooklyn Nets.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doors-Jay-Z-takes-NBA-game.html#ixzz41fqp412l






the lies they tell!!!   
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## glamourous1098

Sasha2012 said:


> She rocked the Super Bowl with a fierce half-time performance at the start of February.
> 
> And Beyonce showed that she's an all-round sports fan as she enjoyed a Monday night date with husband Jay Z at an NBA basketball game in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 34-year-old singer looked stunning even off-duty, *as she hung out make-up free* courtside at the Los Angeles Clippers versus the Brooklyn Nets.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doors-Jay-Z-takes-NBA-game.html#ixzz41fqp412l



Make up free?  Who writes this?


----------



## Lounorada

That last outfit would have been simple and classic dressy-casual. Can't go wrong with a tee, jeans, blazer and heels... but her dreadful hair and those fugly round sunglasses kinda ruin it though. Plus, she should have gone up a size or two on that blazer.


----------



## White Orchid

Eeew, her hair!!!

And you're right, that blazer looks like it's cutting the circulation off in her arm.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is she Gucci's next spokesperson?

I love that bag but those handles are trash.


----------



## BPC

Think this is the first time I can say, "I like her shoes."

No comment on the hair.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her tshirt and bag.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is she Gucci's next spokesperson?
> 
> I love that bag but those handles are trash.



She is the co founder for their chime for change foundation


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She is the co founder for their chime for change foundation






she needs to heed her own foundations advice then!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She is the co founder for their chime for change foundation



Interesting. I've noticed she has been carrying their bags more and more lately. Must be nice.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Who/what was sitting to the right of Jay-Z? WTH does he have on?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Interesting to see what happens with Tidal. They just fired the COO and CFO.  And now have a class action against them re: royalty payments. Not quite the 75% advertised it seems.


----------



## Sasha2012

They caused a hoopla as they sat courtside at Monday's Los Angeles Clippers versus Brooklyn Nets match.

And it seems like Beyonce and Jay Z just can't get enough of high-quality NBA action.

The 34-year-old singer and her 46-year-old media mogul husband were spotted courtside at the Staples Center in Los Angeles once again on Wednesday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...courtside-LA-Clippers-game.html#ixzz41rJ1QRup


----------



## berrydiva

A cute outfit minus that hat. It's cute him holding her ankle.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> A cute outfit minus that hat. It's cute him holding her ankle.



Wonder if she has a habit of shaking her leg when bored and it was distracting him lol My boyfriend does it and it drives me nuts.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> A cute outfit minus that hat. It's cute him holding her ankle.




Regarding the hat, as Jastin Suarez from Ugly Betty said: 'So close, yet so far away'.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She looks pretty, imo her best outfits are her jeans and tee shirts with some nice heels.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Wonder if she has a habit of shaking her leg when bored and it was distracting him lol My boyfriend does it and it drives me nuts.





omg sassys  

i was just about to say the same thing - maybe she is one of those kickers when she is sitting somewhere too long!  and those pointed toes hit him a couple times.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> omg sassys
> 
> i was just about to say the same thing - maybe she is one of those kickers when she is sitting somewhere too long!  and those pointed toes hit him a couple times.



lamo. I can't concentrate on a movie/tv when my man does it. I drives me crazy!!! I am certain that is what is going on lol


----------



## azania

Sassys said:


> Wonder if she has a habit of shaking her leg when bored and it was distracting him lol My boyfriend does it and it drives me nuts.




My bf sometimes holds my leg like this for a moment. I don't shake my leg. It's just a sign of affection imo


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> lamo. I can't concentrate on a movie/tv when my man does it. I drives me crazy!!! I am certain that is what is going on lol






  it drives me crazy too when someone does that.  i can't imagine trying to watch a game with that going on!   it looked like he grabbed her ankle to carefully put her foot on the floor away from him!!


----------



## bag-princess

azania said:


> My bf sometimes holds my leg like this for a moment. I don't shake my leg. It's just a sign of affection imo





it's not her leg.  it's her ankle.  he probably caught it in mid air!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> it's not her leg.  it's her ankle.  he probably caught it in mid air!



Yeah, she probably kicks her leg up when she is bored and it distracts him. Or she shakes her ankle while propping her foot on its heel (like tapping your foot).


----------



## terebina786

azania said:


> My bf sometimes holds my leg like this for a moment. I don't shake my leg. It's just a sign of affection imo



My husband does the same thing... I'm not a leg kicker either.


----------



## deltalady

Someone on Twitter put this together.


----------



## Sassys

deltalady said:


> Someone on Twitter put this together.





azania said:


> My bf sometimes holds my leg like this for a moment. I don't shake my leg. It's just a sign of affection imo





terebina786 said:


> My husband does the same thing... I'm not a leg kicker either.



Awwww 

Why the ankle? I understand the leg.


----------



## azania

Sassys said:


> Awwww
> 
> Why the ankle? I understand the leg.




I am not sure but I guess it's when you wear open shoes and part of the skin is exposed, he can actually touch your skin I guess. And it's not as sexual like touching your naked thigh is public. 
To be honest I have never given it any thought til today, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

azania said:


> My bf sometimes holds my leg like this for a moment. I don't shake my leg. It's just a sign of affection imo


Same here. I'm not a leg kicker...but the SO like to hold/rub my ankle or calf, it's sweet. Thought Jay was just being affectionate.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Awwww
> 
> Why the ankle? I understand the leg.



It's probably similar to holding hands or him putting his arm around your neck. It's PDA without making folks feel uncomfortable maybe?


----------



## Sassys

Superbowl practice


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Lounorada

Blue is just too cute!


----------



## morgan20

I like the one with Blue and Chris Martin


----------



## dangerouscurves

deltalady said:


> Someone on Twitter put this together.




I think Jay has some sort of foot fetish. I let my self out.


----------



## knasarae

dangerouscurves said:


> I think Jay has some sort of foot fetish. I let my self out.



Lol, you ain't the only one. I was thinking the same.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Which might explain why she wears some of the most god-awful shoes sometimes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

1249dcnative said:


> Which might explain why she wears some of the most god-awful shoes sometimes.




A-ha!!!!


----------



## leeann

That kid is not cute. She looks like her father. 
In fact, she looks like that singer the weekend.


----------



## BadAzzBish

leeann said:


> That kid is not cute. She looks like her father.
> In fact, she looks like that singer the weekend.


Dont talk about the weeknd like dat [emoji19]  #atleastsherich [emoji53]


----------



## New-New

leeann said:


> That kid is not cute. She looks like her father.
> In fact, she looks like that singer the weekend.



No shade but like what's it like having the time and energy to come on the Internet to anonymously speak negatively about a child? Like... What's that like?


----------



## berrydiva

New-New said:


> No shade but like what's it like having the time and energy to come on the Internet to anonymously speak negatively about a child? Like... What's that like?



Most if not all of her post are negative so it's kind of her thing...and I don't even mean that in a negative way....we just all have a thing. lol.


----------



## Lola69

New-New said:


> No shade but like what's it like having the time and energy to come on the Internet to anonymously speak negatively about a child? Like... What's that like?




I don't like Beyoncé nor Jay-Z, but bullying a child is a big no for me. I totally agree with this. Some people have some serious issues.


----------



## leeann

It was just a thought I had that I posted on a message board. Chris Martin is no dreamboat either lol.  And I'm not the only one that thinks that kid isn't cute. It's really no big deal.


----------



## pinkfeet

Lola69 said:


> I don't like Beyoncé nor Jay-Z, but bullying a child is a big no for me. I totally agree with this. Some people have some serious issues.



Thats not bullying. I don't agree with bashing kids but please don't say its bullying when its clearly NOT. You are going overboard saying that.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

So he has a foot fetish because he puts his hand on her ankle uh ok. I still don't get the blue hate she is so cute to me


----------



## Lola69

pinkfeet said:


> Thats not bullying. I don't agree with bashing kids but please don't say its bullying when its clearly NOT. You are going overboard saying that.




No I am not sweetie. What you think is going to happen when she is older and sees the nonsense people say about her. Do you think that it's ok to call someone's child ugly?!? As she gets older don't you think it will have an effect on her? That is BULLYING. People constantly saying she is ugly is just wrong. Just IMO. Don't like my comment move on...


----------



## bag-princess

pinkfeet said:


> Thats not bullying. I* don't agree with bashing kids but please don't say its bullying when its clearly NOT*. You are going overboard saying that.




ITA!  it has nothing to do whatsoever with bullying.   that word mean *"**use superior strength or influence to intimidate (someone), typically to force him or her to do what one wants." *  that is not happening by saying that they think blue is not cute.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Most if not all of her post are negative so it's kind of her thing...and I don't even mean that in a negative way....we just all have a thing. lol.




[emoji23]


----------



## New-New

leeann said:


> It was just a thought I had that I posted on a message board. Chris Martin is no dreamboat either lol.  And I'm not the only one that thinks that kid isn't cute. It's really no big deal.



I mean like intent is totes relevant, hunti. As is the transparent vitriol behind your statement. Anyways, Bey's hat choice was... interesting and dramatic was it not?


----------



## leeann

Blue ivy is hideous


----------



## chloe_chanel

leeann said:


> Blue ivy is hideous




Is it really necessary to say that about a baby? As a mom, I feel children are off limits.


----------



## dr.pepper

Re: Blue, with her education and privilege she'll do just fine in life regardless of what anyone thinks of her looks.


----------



## Suzie

You may think it but please don't say it. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Many an ugly duckling grows into a swan, just saying.


----------



## New-New

Suzie said:


> You may think it but please don't say it. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Many an ugly duckling grows into a swan, just saying.



Not to mention we live in a society in which women in general receive overwhelming criticism about their looks and appearance and a lot of the criticism Blue receives are regarding her more traditionally Black features in a society that caters to eurocentric standards of beauty


----------



## Suzie

New-New said:


> Not to mention we live in a society in which women in general receive overwhelming criticism about their looks and appearance and a lot of the criticism Blue receives are regarding her more traditionally Black features in a society that caters to eurocentric standards of beauty



Hear hear, and by the way I think she is cute and I love her hair.

I just can't understand someone calling a toddler hideous!!! Seriously, WTF!


----------



## Suzie

leeann said:


> Blue ivy is hideous



Really???? How can you say this? What is wrong with you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

leeann said:


> Blue ivy is hideous




That's just mean. I weep for humanity.


----------



## tulipfield

leeann said:


> Blue ivy is hideous




Adult celebrities are fair game but kids can't help that they're in the spotlight.  I'd keep my comments to myself!


----------



## leeann

It's just funny how upset u people get. And look how everyone talks about Rocco Ritchie. But I guess that's fine because he and blue are "different"


----------



## Brklynjuice87

New-New said:


> Not to mention we live in a society in which women in general receive overwhelming criticism about their looks and appearance and a lot of the criticism Blue receives are regarding her more traditionally Black features in a society that caters to eurocentric standards of beauty



Right and if blue had blonde hair and blue eyes people would be drooling over her


----------



## csre

I don't think it has nothing to do with race, I don't get why people want to make everything race related, I don't think she is a cute kid either but I find North super cute, and there are plenty of blonde white kids that I don't find pretty as well. 
I think society kind of overuses terms racist, bullying, eating desorders...
Also it's fine to say that someone is too skinny but of limit to say they are too fat. 
I guess it's better to keep quiet with bad/negative comments, but aren't there threads for opinions anyway? We are talking about celebrities, not "us"...


----------



## Lounorada

Blue is a gorgeous little girl who seems to be very confident, charismatic and happy within herself (from what I've seen) .

For an adult to feel the need to announce out loud that they think a child 'hideous' is really sad. 
I get that people don't find every child to be 'cute' or 'beautiful', I am also one of those people (there are plenty of kids I don't find cute) but I don't feel the need to tell everyone. 
There is just some sh*t people need to keep to themselves. SMH.


----------



## berrydiva

leeann said:


> It's just funny how upset u people get. And look how everyone talks about Rocco Ritchie. But I guess that's fine because he and blue are "different"



People have an issue with Rocco Ritchie's face? Plus isn't he a teenager, not a toddler? What does "different" mean?


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Blue is a gorgeous little girl who seems to be very confident, charismatic and happy within herself (from what I've seen) .
> 
> For an adult to feel the need to announce out loud that they think a child 'hideous' is really sad.
> I get that people don't find every child to be 'cute' or 'beautiful', I am also one of those people (there are plenty of kids I don't find cute) but I don't feel the need to tell everyone.
> There is just some sh*t people need to keep to themselves. SMH.



It takes a lot of effort and personal sadness to constantly be critical and negative simply for attention....not sure why folks feed into it...I'm sure that's the goal.


----------



## Ladybug09

BadAzzBish said:


> Dont talk about the weeknd like dat [emoji19]  #atleastsherich [emoji53]



I loathe his hair.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> It takes a lot of effort and personal sadness to constantly be critical and negative simply for attention....not sure why folks feed into it...I'm sure that's the goal.


Yep, I normally ignore (roll my eyes) and scroll past such negative/bitter comments, but saying that adorable little girl is 'hideous' was a step too far for me. 
Like you mentioned, to say such a comment is to gain attention and that was achieved, sadly.


----------



## BadAzzBish

dr.pepper said:


> Re: Blue, with her education and privilege she'll do just fine in life regardless of what anyone thinks of her looks.


^Yup. Hopefully, she'll find someone that loves her for her


----------



## BadAzzBish

leeann said:


> It's just funny how upset u people get. And look how everyone talks about Rocco Ritchie. But I guess that's fine because he and blue are "different"


^Dont forget Mariah's and JLo's kids! Folks say MC twins look weird, like they have Fetal Alcohol Syndrome. JLo girl looks ugly just like her dad. Smh...but the Carters kid is off limits though.  [emoji19]


----------



## dangerouscurves

BadAzzBish said:


> ^Dont for get Mariahs kids too. Folks say they look weird, like they have Fetal Alcohol Syndrome. Smh But the Carters kid is off limits though [emoji19]




Eh? Who said that? I haven't read any comments similar to that effect in TPF.


----------



## leeann

Yep I remember that. Lol. But Mariahs kids don't fit the typical appearance of FAS.


----------



## leeann

If yoncay and Jay have any problem with what people think of their kid, they should stop plastering it all over the Internet


----------



## berrydiva

BadAzzBish said:


> ^Dont forget Mariah's and JLo's kids! Folks say MC twins look weird, like they have Fetal Alcohol Syndrome. JLo girl looks ugly just like her dad. Smh...but the Carters kid is off limits though.  [emoji19]



I don't think I've ever read anyone say that here? I've never heard anyone say that about MC's or JLo's kids before.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I've seen the fetal alcohol syndrome comments in Mariah's thread.


----------



## dangerouscurves

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I've seen the fetal alcohol syndrome comments in Mariah's thread.




Ugh! That's just mean. Such comment is a form of bullying. I don't find all kids cute but there are things you (people in general) should just keep to yourself. How old are we?


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> Ugh! That's just mean. *Such comment is a form of bullying.* I don't find all kids cute but there are things you (people in general) should just keep to yourself. How old are we?





how is it a form of bullying when it is said on a forum - not to the child personally?  no one is trying to gain anything from them or get those kids to do something they don't want by saying that which is what bullying is.  they are not being threatned or forced in any way.  i agree it is mean but it is not bullying at all.


i agree with Lounorada that there are many kids i don't find to be the cutest or the most beautiful but i would never announce it everyone. i fon't even feel that need with adults like some do simply because they feel their age makes them fair game.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I've seen the fetal alcohol syndrome comments in Mariah's thread.




Glad I missed those comments.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> how is it a form of bullying when it is said on a forum - not to the child personally?  no one is trying to gain anything from them or get those kids to do something they don't want by saying that which is what bullying is.  they are not being threatned or forced in any way.  i agree it is mean but it is not bullying at all.
> 
> 
> i agree with Lounorada that there are many kids i don't find to be the cutest or the most beautiful but i would never announce it everyone. i fon't even feel that need with adults like some do simply because they feel their age makes them fair game.




Bullying doesn't have to be directed to the person directly. Saying nasty things about a kid constantly, in my opinion, is a FORM of bullying.


----------



## YSoLovely

dangerouscurves said:


> Bullying doesn't have to be directed to the person directly. Saying nasty things about a kid constantly, in my opinion, is a FORM of bullying.



Yeah, I'd disagree. It's nasty and says a lot more about certain people than the looks of the child they are commenting on, but I wouldn't say it's a form of bullying. Bullying, to me, is always comments directed at somebody, not merely about somebody. 


N. E. WAY. Let's get back to looking at pics, shall we? 

Thought this was super cute. Blue's expression is everything  A bit like she's saying: _Hey. I'm rich. My mom's BEYONCÈ. And while you're arguing... I'm planning my next million dollar vacation. #unbotheredT  






_


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Yeah, I'd disagree. It's nasty and says a lot more about certain people than the looks of the child they are commenting on, *but I wouldn't say it's a form of bullying. Bullying, to me, is always comments directed at somebody, not merely about somebody. *
> 
> 
> N. E. WAY. Let's get back to looking at pics, shall we?
> 
> Thought this was super cute. Blue's expression is everything  A bit like she's saying: _Hey. I'm rich. My mom's BEYONCÈ. And while you're arguing... I'm planning my next million dollar vacation. #unbotheredT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _





exactly!  i think this is one of those words that people use in the wrong place often.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

3/6/16


----------



## YSoLovely

If she hadn't announced her tour last month, I'd put her on bump watch for the millionth time. 
Then again, she's looking fuller all over. Maybe she's gained some weight in preparation for the tour [del]or to balance out the boob job  [/del]...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> 3/6/16




She needs a stylist, a real one. That dress is so unflattering on her.


----------



## .pursefiend.

wow.. (the blue comments)


----------



## GoldengirlNY

.pursefiend. said:


> wow.. (the blue comments)




I agree. Beyond distasteful.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She definitely has been eating some. I noticed it in those jeans she wore to the basketball game. Bod is bangin.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Why does her stylist put her in these unflattering outfits, do they always want us to be guessing if she is pregnant or not. That dress above makes her look so much bigger than she is, surely anyone can see that.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

The comment on Blue was seriously disgusting!


----------



## knasarae

[emoji7]


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3297408






awwwww!!   a few more lessons and that eyeliner will be done correctly!  she has that gloss done pat!!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

knasarae said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3297408




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3297408


So cute!


----------



## dangerouscurves

knasarae said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3297408




Awwww!!!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Such a beautiful baby, beyonce is a great mom


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3297408



Forget Blue. I like that lip color.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3297408



So cute!  LOVE the lip color!!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So precious. I agree about the lip gloss!


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Pretty face ugly hair


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Tumblr





this is one of her "big drug kingpin's main *****" looks that she loves!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I would love to see where they are staying in Cali.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> I would love to see where they are staying in Cali.



http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/06/beyonce-jay-z-new-house-lease-los-angeles/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

YSoLovely said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/06/beyonce-jay-z-new-house-lease-los-angeles/



Ohh. nice.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't even understand that hair.


----------



## Bag*Snob

This is what I see:


----------



## knasarae

That hair is horrid


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I don't even understand that hair.


 

+1
It's forty shades of blonde and brown... and the darkest part looks squashed to her scalp like a swimming cap. So odd.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I don't even understand that hair.







Bag*Snob said:


> This is what I see:
> 
> richsandsseminars.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/roseanne-roseannadanna.jpg







knasarae said:


> That hair is horrid







Lounorada said:


> +1
> It's forty shades of blonde and brown... and the darkest part looks squashed to her scalp like a swimming cap. So odd.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## GoGlam

She needs to stop trying to be her sister.  She doesn't do edgy well... Never has never will.  She can't carry it.

Stick to diva-type glam and call it a day already.


----------



## shazzy99

GoGlam said:


> She needs to stop trying to be her sister.  She doesn't do edgy well... Never has never will.  She can't carry it.
> 
> Stick to diva-type glam and call it a day already.




Exactly this! I think Solange's fashion choices are individual and edgy and seem to reflect her personality.

Beyoncé always seems to be trying to hard these days.


----------



## pinkfeet

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Such a beautiful baby, beyonce is a great mom



lol. I don't know if she is a great mom or not but these comments crack me up. You can't tell if someone is a great mom by pics. 

She has gained a lot of weight recently I noticed.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Can I have my opinion please


----------



## berrydiva

pinkfeet said:


> lol. I don't know if she is a great mom or not but these comments crack me up. You can't tell if someone is a great mom by pics.
> 
> 
> 
> She has gained a lot of weight recently I noticed.




Well that's true to some degree.  Beyoncé has clearly shown a level of care for her child that is what we expect of a mom vs someone like Kim K who clearly uses her kid as a prop. In particular, I remember a video of them walking through the airport and Beyoncé comforting Blue by holding her hand while in a stroller. In contrast, we see celebs who do the exact opposite. She's clearly a caring mom to her kid.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pinkfeet said:


> lol. I don't know if she is a great mom or not but these comments crack me up. You can't tell if someone is a great mom by pics.
> 
> 
> 
> She has gained a lot of weight recently I noticed.




But from the pictures it looks like she really bonds well with Blue. And the look on Blue when she looks at Beyoncé. I do believe she's a great mom.


----------



## bag-princess

pinkfeet said:


> lol. I don't know if she is a great mom or not but these comments crack me up. *You can't tell if someone is a great mom by pics.
> *
> She has gained a lot of weight recently I noticed.




i agree!  




berrydiva said:


> Well that's true to some degree.  Beyoncé has clearly shown a level of care for her child that is what we expect of a mom vs someone like Kim K who clearly uses her kid as a prop. In particular, I remember a video of them walking through the airport and Beyoncé comforting Blue by holding her hand while in a stroller. In contrast, we see celebs who do the exact opposite. She's clearly a caring mom to her kid.





again - this is what we are shown when the camera is around.  i don't trust any of these celebs when they are "on" because she has seen the way these things are closely watched.  of course they would step it up when they know people with camera's are watching.


----------



## White Orchid

That's what I look like when I attempt the whole winged liquid eyeliner look :ninja:



bag-princess said:


> awwwww!!   a few more lessons and that eyeliner will be done correctly!  she has that gloss done pat!!


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> That's what I look like when I attempt the whole winged liquid eyeliner look :ninja:





  you are a brave soul!  i don't even attempt it. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Singra

Wow the hair is bad and the tiger stripe dress emphasises how bad it is. 




pinkfeet said:


> lol. I don't know if she is a great mom or not but these comments crack me up. *You can't tell if someone is a great mom by pics. *
> 
> She has gained a lot of weight recently I noticed.



Not entirely but you can get a sense of their parental care by how they protect the child from the media. Sure we know what the child looks like but for the most part they keep her away from the public. I don't feel and have never felt that they're selling her image or brand to the public, not in the way that Kim K does (although that is a very low bar to measure against).  

Also Beyonce is one of those perfectionist types... I can't see her slacking in the parent department. Who knows who the child will turn out but I doubt it will be from lack of trying.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again - this is what we are shown when the camera is around.  i don't trust any of these celebs when they are "on" because she has seen the way these things are closely watched.  of course they would step it up when they know people with camera's are watching.



Well I guess I'm looking more at how the child reacts to the parent which is not faked at such a young age. Jay and Beyonce clearly are good parents to their child imo. There's a clear difference between them and Farrah Abraham or Kim K.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The weight looks good on her.

I've never heard anyone discuss Kim as a mom. Not even her "husband". I could be wrong.


----------



## Lounorada

So cute!

Tumblr


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Aww Blue looks so cute with her big smile and her pink dress!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jay Z spit Blue out, she's his mini-me!


----------



## Sassys

Easter at The Wihite House


----------



## berrydiva

What is she wearing?


----------



## Marjan79

berrydiva said:


> What is she wearing?




I was thinking the same! [emoji15]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Me too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I do love that coat.

She can't dress for sh---. This we know. She can't help herself.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> what is she wearing?





marjan79 said:


> i was thinking the same! [emoji15]





cute_classy said:


> ^^ me too.



marco de vincenzo
https://www.modaoperandi.com/marco-de-vincenzo-ss16/long-sleeve-lace-dress


----------



## ForeverYoung87

It wouldn't be that ugly if that pink thing wasn't there. It makes her boobs look weird


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> What is she wearing?





BagOuttaHell said:


> I do love that coat.
> 
> *She can't dress for sh---. This we know.* She can't help herself.





i stopped expecting better from her.   like you said - she just can't help herself!   lawd if only she had Solo's fashion sense!!



ForeverYoung87 said:


> It wouldn't be that ugly if that pink thing wasn't there. *It makes her boobs look weird*





WTF is wrong with these people!?     the K's went to church dressed like they were headed to a club.   and now she goes to the white house in some more tragic white lace with her boobs boosted all up and highlighted for display!    ain't none of 'em got no cooth!!


----------



## buzzytoes

A)Why would you think that is appropriate to wear to the White House
B)Why would you purposely want your boobs to look saggy?


----------



## deltalady

Not a fan of that dress


----------



## Lounorada

Beys dress is hideous. All I can see is the illusion of odd shaped boobs.

Blue looks adorable!


----------



## bisousx

buzzytoes said:


> A)Why would you think that is appropriate to wear to the White House
> B)Why would you purposely want your boobs to look saggy?



Ita, politics has become such a joke. Visiting the White House and attending events used to be an honor.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Is that Tina's husband walking behind her? Someone on Lsa drop tea that her tour is going to be out of this world.


----------



## V0N1B2

That kid just turned four and is almost up to her boobies? (not counting the platforms)
Hmmmm.


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> A)Why would you think that is appropriate to wear to the White House
> B)Why would you purposely want your boobs to look saggy?





why would you want all those kids - not to mention *****/FLOTUS - to see all through your dress!  one good place in the sun and BAM! 
even madonna had the good sense to cover her shimmy when she went to meet the queen. 

where in the world did blue reach back to and get all that height from???


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Beyoncé always wears revealing outfits when she go to the White House


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oh, Bey.... Hire a stylist! Stop trying to dress yourself! You're not the queen of everything.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bag-princess said:


> why would you want all those kids - not to mention *****/FLOTUS - to see all through your dress!  one good place in the sun and BAM!
> even madonna had the good sense to cover her shimmy when she went to meet the queen.
> 
> where in the world did blue reach back to and get all that height from???



Her skirt is lined so technically her shimmy is covered. Not making excuses for that fugly a$$ dress, just sayin. 

She looks rough but Blue is a cutie...tall, too.


----------



## redney

What the hell is that boob sling she's wearing? It is truly terrible.


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> why would you want all those kids - not to mention *****/FLOTUS - to see all through your dress!  one good place in the sun and BAM!
> even madonna had the good sense to cover her shimmy when she went to meet the queen.
> 
> *where in the world did blue reach back to and get all that height from???*


The surrogate?
*covers head and runs like the wind out of this thread*


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Y'all a mess lol


----------



## Brklynjuice87

V0N1B2 said:


> The surrogate?
> *covers head and runs like the wind out of this thread*



If Beyoncé had a surrogate blue wouldn't inherit the surrogate genes lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jay is what, 6'1/6'2? She totally could totally get her height from her Daddy...not much of a reach back. Just because she's tall for her age now, doesn't mean it will stay that way either.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her skirt is lined so technically her shimmy is covered. Not making excuses for that fugly a$$ dress, just sayin.
> 
> She looks rough but Blue is a cutie...tall, too.





i am going to take your word for it.  after i could see all of her legs in one photo - all i could do was SMDH and look no further!


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> The surrogate?
> *covers head and runs like the wind out of this thread*





:lolots::lolots:


"you is bad miss scarlet!"


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> The surrogate?
> *covers head and runs like the wind out of this thread*



How can one inherit a surrogates genes?


----------



## knasarae

Lol, y'all act like Blue is 6 ft tall.   I was always one of the tallest in my class... until I stopped growing at 12 years old.   I'm 5'4" 1/2.


----------



## ByeKitty

Blue looks so much like Jay...


----------



## V0N1B2

Brklynjuice87 said:


> If Beyoncé had a surrogate blue wouldn't inherit the surrogate genes lol





berrydiva said:


> How can one inherit a surrogates genes?


Why y'all tryin to ruin my fun today?
Don't get all semantics-y on me, on this holiest of Easter Mondays. 

(hint: they used the surrogate's eggs)


----------



## Brklynjuice87

How did they use the surrogate eggs when blue look like both parents?


----------



## DC-Cutie

they could have given Julius the day off (I would have kept him company).  they look ridiculous with a bodyguard at the white house!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Her outfit looks like the Hamburgulars from McDs


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Can your imagine if Beyoncé did a video like " pour it up"? Her career would be over


----------



## Lounorada

Ladybug09 said:


> Her outfit looks like the Hamburgulars from McDs


----------



## Sassys

V0N1B2 said:


> The surrogate?
> *covers head and runs like the wind out of this thread*



A surrogate carries the baby. They have no DNA connection to the child. Her father is 6'2" and his sisters are tall as well. Blue was born in NYC, surrogates are illegal here.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Sassys said:


> Blue was born in NYC, surrogates are illegal here.



They are?!? Why??


----------



## Sassys

ForeverYoung87 said:


> They are?!? Why??



No clue. You are not allowed to do surrogacy in NYC. New Yorkers go to Connecticut to do it.


----------



## csre

Paid surrogacy is illegal, as well as contracts, not surrogacy it self.
That dress is horrendous and they are so silly to take a bodyguard to the WH.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> they could have given Julius the day off (I would have kept him company).  *they look ridiculous with a bodyguard at the white house!*!!!!



always doing too much! 



csre said:


> *Paid surrogacy is illegal, as well as contracts, not surrogacy it self.*
> That dress is horrendous and they are so silly to take a bodyguard to the WH.




that makes much more sense.


----------



## Sassys

csre said:


> Paid surrogacy is illegal, as well as contracts, not surrogacy it self.
> That dress is horrendous and they are so silly to take a bodyguard to the WH.



Who would carry a child for free and its not family?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sassys said:


> A surrogate carries the baby. They have no DNA connection to the child. Her father is 6'2" and his sisters are tall as well. Blue was born in NYC, surrogates are illegal here.




Point is moot since both traditional and gestational surrogacy are illegal in New York and I've never placed any stock in the surrogacy conspiracy theory, but a traditional surrogate would be the genetic mother of the child.

I would call Beyonce tall too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I never understood why Beyonce would use a surrogate. She looked pregnant to me.

I don't think they did  but money talks and you know the rest. You can't convince me rich people don't use surrogates despite it being illegal here. They'll find a way.


----------



## bag-princess

5'7" i would not consider to be tall at all.


----------



## berrydiva

Only way they could keep a person silent is if they paid the surrogate a gang of money. But the whole surrogate rumor is so stupid and makes no sense anyway. But watching the way folks here on tpf pull conclusions out of the sky and then 50% of the thread run with the theory without ever looking for a source story, I can see how people run with the rumors.


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> 5'7" i would not consider to be tall at all.



Average height for women is either 5'4'' or 5'5'' so I can see how 5'7'' could be viewed as tall.


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> Average height for women is either 5'4'' or 5'5'' so I can see how 5'7'' could be viewed as tall.





well yea i guess so when you are knee-high to a garden gnome!:giggles:


----------



## csre

Sassys said:


> Who would carry a child for free and its not family?



Good heart? LOL
Not saying is their case but, it happens. 
Some women would do it to help another woman who is unable to have children. They would  cover medical expenses of course, but no payment fee involved. 

I struggled with infertility for over 10 years, and finally was able to have a baby girl when my problem was diagnosed. I now would carry a baby for free is I felt it was right. It's a beautiful priceless gift. Actually, I'm not sure I approve paid surrogacy (don't think it should be illegal either) but that's just me...


----------



## mundodabolsa

V0N1B2 said:


> The surrogate?
> *covers head and runs like the wind out of this thread*



You made a funny joke and people really went to town on you.  

I laughed, thank you.


----------



## berrydiva

mundodabolsa said:


> You made a funny joke and people really went to town on you.
> 
> I laughed, thank you.



Perhaps it wasn't actually funny though. Lol


----------



## Tivo

Beyoncé is the only celebrity whose pregnancy I question. Before her I had never even considered it. Not even with Kim K who I would have jumped at the chance to accuse of faking. No one will ever convince me B was preggo.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Beyoncé is the only celebrity whose pregnancy I question. Before her I had never even considered it. Not even with Kim K who I would have jumped at the chance to accuse of faking. *No one will ever convince me B was preggo*.





yep.  they can say what they want to but that after seeing that video of her collapsing stomach her entire "pregnancy" was suspect to me.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> yep.  they can say what they want to but that after seeing that video of her collapsing stomach her entire "pregnancy" was suspect to me.



Ditto. What do people have against surrogacy that they must insist the collapsing belly was not what it looked like? There's nothing wrong with having a surrogate if that's what the couple wanted, and they def don't have to announce it if they don't feel like it. Unless someone here can vouch that their bellies have crumpled when they bent over during pregnancy... it looks like she was faking something.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.elleuk.com/fashion/trend...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

*First Look: Beyoncés Ivy Park Athleisure Line Is Here!*

The wait is over  heres an exclusive first look at Beyoncés brand new athleisure brand, Ivy Park.

The collection includes over 200 pieces of sportswear  from clothing and footwear to accessories  across dance, fitness and sports categories.

The new venture was first announced in October 2014, when it was revealed that Beyoncé had teamed with Arcadia boss Philip Green to establish the standalone brand.

Since then fans the world over (including us) have been waiting with baited breath.

But we need not for much longer; it launches in Topshop, Selfridges, and JD Sports and on Net-A-Porter on April 14.

In the meantime the accompanying website, ivypark.com, is now live. *fans self*


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her speaking voice is so cringe worthy.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Who would carry a child for free and its not family?



Paying the woman a fee (commercial surrogacy) may be illegal, but there are many ways to still give the woman money and lots of it. 

What do we think of Bey's new athleisure (is that a word?) line?  What do we think of the video for it?  What do we think of her running in shoes that aren't running shoes?

I watched the video and did not notice one piece of clothing.  I did notice how stiff and robotic and absolutely gorgeous she is&#8230;


----------



## berrydiva

brklynjuice87 said:


> her speaking voice is so cringe worthy.




+1


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks great in the ad video but she's so dramatic it makes me lol.


----------



## YSoLovely

I've seen some cute pieces on her website, but _I can't _ with them acting like active wear is some deep, inspirational ish. 
Like, novel idea, why can't working out be _fun _ and something you do because you enjoy doing it?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

YSoLovely said:


> I've seen some cute pieces on her website, but _I can't _ with them acting like active wear is some deep, inspirational ish.
> Like, novel idea, why can't working out be _fun _ and something you do because you enjoy doing it?



There was a mild Twitter war over her line between Lululemon and the Beyhive earlier. Hilarious


----------



## berrydiva

Can't wait until I see people wearing this line in clubs as opposed to in a gym.


----------



## knasarae

What is her obsession with being wet??


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks great in the ad video but she's so dramatic it makes me lol.



she still can't act to save her life!! 




YSoLovely said:


> I've seen some cute pieces on her website, but _I can't _ with them acting like* active wear* is some deep, inspirational ish.
> Like, novel idea, why can't working out be _fun _ and something you do because you enjoy doing it?




athleisure wear!!!     she is taking it to a whole other level!   
i have not seen any of the pieces but i hope they are not using the designers that they did with DoItAllWrong!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## GoGlam

What an absolutely horrid video.  She looks so stupid and try-hard (as usual) standing in the rain (which seemed like it was coming from sprinklers).  Like.. "Ohh! I thought of a great idea... Let me just stand here and get wet in the rain."


----------



## buzzytoes

That commercial is way too deep for some sweatpants and headbands.


----------



## bag-princess

what the frickity frack!?  




*Jay Zs Alleged Love Child Is Taking His Case to a U.S. Congressional Hearing*







Rymr Satterhwaite is holding onto the notion that hes Jay Zs son and will be taking *his case* to a congressional hearing the U.S. Capitol.
 According to Radar Online,  the FCLU (Family Civil Liberties Union) recently championed  Satterthwaites paternity case against Jay Z in order to get it  recognition on a national level  and it worked.


_A source told Radar, A family  advocate in Baltimore, Maryland, NickyRoberts, was given opportunity to  have several people from around the country speak about their problems  with family court and/or attorneys. Rymir has been approved to speak and  will get about five minutes in front of Congress!_
_Tentatively scheduled for April 29,  Satterthwaite, 22, plans on discussingcorruption and other problems  within the court system, especially as it relates to his case,  according to the insider._
_So what does this mean for Jay Z exactly?_
_Radar previously reported that the  case is now in the federal court system and insiders said the new  publicity could be the push that Satterthwaites family  which includes  his godmother Lillie Collie, as well as his mother Wanda Satterthwaite   needs to resolve their case after several years._
_Wanda Satterthwaite was asked to  provide information to U.S. Congressman, Ryan Costello, who believes  family court issues are a national problem which many have across the  nation, the insider told Radar, adding, Wanda has provided her  information already too.


_ 
 Do you think theres a chance hes actually Jay Zs son?



http://www.lovebscott.com/news/jay-...aking-his-case-to-a-u-s-congressional-hearing
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Staci_W

How do you even pronounce his name?


----------



## bag-princess

Staci_W said:


> How do you even pronounce his name?




rhy (like rhyme) mer


----------



## Lounorada

*Ivy Park promotional pictures.*

tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Ivy Park (behind the scenes)*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*ELLE Magazine / May 2016 issue.*
Photography by Paola Kudacki.

Tumblr


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her hair like that.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I like her hair like that.



Me too I hope she go back to it. I think her album will drop this Friday. Someone from her team leaked her album release date and then deleted from Twitter lol.


----------



## knasarae

I like the wig... kinda reminds me of JLo.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What A Feeling...


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> I like the wig... kinda reminds me of JLo.



Which J Lo copied from Flashdance.


----------



## Lounorada

cute_classy said:


> i like her hair like that.


 
+1


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks good in the Elle pics. I read her interview and you can def tell that it was done via email. She's not giving anyone a face to face interview, lol. 

Drake and Bey potentially dropping on the same day could be interesting. Drake's first week numbers are always impressive, I wonder who would come out on top. I don't see it happening, though. Bey usually likes to drop on week that secures her a number one debut, Drake could threaten that. Unless she's going to the Tidal exclusive route, then it doesn't really matter.


----------



## berrydiva

Her hair looks good at that length and color. She looks good in those pics.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love how they tried to pass this off as an exclusive "interview". That's not what I'd classify as an interview. At.All.

I like her hair.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I liked it when the cover story would just be other people talking about her. It gave her mystique.


----------



## AEGIS

knasarae said:


> Lol, y'all act like Blue is 6 ft tall.   I was always one of the tallest in my class... until I stopped growing at 12 years old.   I'm 5'4" 1/2.



me too! 5'4!


----------



## AEGIS

1. the commercial is too damn much

2. ivy park is a terrible name

3. i she seems to be going back to her destiney's child looks

4. her promo pics are gorgeous


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks good in the Elle pics. I read her interview and you can def tell that it was done via email. She's not giving anyone a face to face interview, lol.
> 
> Drake and Bey potentially dropping on the same day could be interesting. Drake's first week numbers are always impressive, I wonder who would come out on top. I don't see it happening, though. Bey usually likes to drop on week that secures her a number one debut, Drake could threaten that. Unless she's going to the Tidal exclusive route, then it doesn't really matter.




You know what Lady L, there was a long thread  about this interview at lsa. Her stans were gushing over this interview saying how much she has grown and how her answers were good, and some people called bs on it. A lot of people know Beyoncé don't talks like that. The interview is filled with big words and cohesive sentences. I think her team sent her answers via email too. Beyoncé ain't dumb but her vocabulary isn't extensive like this interview wants us to believe l


----------



## twinkle.tink

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Her speaking voice is so cringe worthy.



I think that's the first time I have heard her speak...
I didn't think it was that bad. Perhaps because I was expecting it?
She sounds like she has chronic allergies.



YSoLovely said:


> I've seen some cute pieces on her website, but *I can't  with them acting like active wear is some deep, inspirational ish*.
> Like, novel idea, why can't working out be _fun _ and something you do because you enjoy doing it?



I got a different feel. I got that exercise became a centering thing and she pulled on that energy, that discipline learned into other endeavors. The clothes are just icing...the body is pretty nice, too. That whole mind, body, spirit connection that many exercises talk about. 

 I don't know, I kinda get it.
I love the studio I go to...I just stared two years ago and I wish I found it earlier. Not only do I love my time there, but when I am stressed, I do my breathing. When I am puttering in the kitchen, I put up a door jam barre. And the clothes are so cute 
*
I am not saying...she is not capitalizing on that...she clearly is.*
But, it's done well, in that, many feel that way and if it can reach the right demographic at the right price point it can do well. With that said, it is a pretty saturated market. I, personally have a favorite hole in the wall place I adore...but most of my pals at the studio(s) I go to love to buy at the studio or their events. It's hard to beat seeing it in person.

Will people buy just for the novelty of her? Didn't she try that before...but she is bigger now,




berrydiva said:


> Can't wait until I see people wearing this line in clubs as opposed to in a gym.



I see it as street wear here in The Bay Area...it boggles my mind.
I am not talking about general gymish, but non sheer leggings (lululemon, etc), but actual high gloss, snake skin, you name it at the Starbucks!
You've probably heard of carbon38. If this link works, that backless bodysuit...two gals at the studio were discussing how much they love it. I think I am daring sometimes...but these gals far surpass me at times 


knasarae said:


> What is her obsession with being wet??



Agreed! Not a good look for most!

Off to look at the clothes.....


----------



## Jayne1

Brklynjuice87 said:


> You know what Lady L, there was a long thread  about this interview at lsa. Her stans were gushing over this interview saying how much she has grown and how her answers were good, and some people called bs on it. A lot of people know Beyoncé don't talks like that. The interview is filled with big words and cohesive sentences.* I think her team sent her answers via email too. *Beyoncé ain't dumb but her vocabulary isn't extensive like this interview wants us to believe l



Agree -- someone sent the answers in a text.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> Which J Lo copied from Flashdance.



Yea I remember that.  The look complements them both... I'm usually not a fan of Bey's wigs.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> 1. the commercial is too damn much
> 
> 2. ivy park is a terrible name
> 
> 3. i she seems to be going back to her destiney's child looks
> 
> 4. her promo pics are gorgeous



The name wouldn't sound so silly, to me, if she didn't go into this ridiculous explanation of how she and the park met and fell in love.  I would've just written it off as using Ivy because of Blue's name and Park yo suggest fitness. The diatribe is too much.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> The name wouldn't sound so silly, to me, if she didn't go into this ridiculous explanation of how she and the park met and fell in love. * I would've just written it off as using Ivy because of Blue's name and Park yo suggest fitness. The diatribe is too much.*






because she wants everyone to believe there is a method and reason for every.single.thing she does and says!   how she does go on!  and gets no where!!  #girlbye


----------



## Tivo

That curly hair looks great on her.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tivo said:


> That curly hair looks great on her.



I agree


----------



## Sassys

Life's a fairytale! Beyoncé gives fans a glimpse of Blue Ivy's lavish themed 4th birthday complete with real life princesses

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unning-floral-arrangements.html#ixzz45iJ4jdUd


----------



## berrydiva

Their obsession with the number 4 is serious. Seems she had some pretty low key birthdays until this one. Cute party though. I would've loved that as a kid.


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm officially jealous of a pre-schooler  Blue's so cute 

Lol @ Julius working kids birthday parties


----------



## uhpharm01

YSoLovely said:


> I'm officially jealous of a pre-schooler  Blue's so cute
> 
> Lol @ Julius working kids birthday parties



Same here


----------



## Sassys

Beyonce releases her 228-piece fitness range with Topshop - but leggings will set you back up to £100 and women over a size 14 are left out
Topshop workout range from global star hits shops tomorrow 
Collection includes slouchy sweatshirts, basketball tees and that swimsuit
Colours are surprisingly muted with an Americana-style street feel 
Fans size 16 or over will be disappointed though - the largest size in the range stops at a size 14 (US size 12) and is called an 'XL'
Ivy Park range will sell at Topshop and other online retailers



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...100-women-size-14-left-out.html#ixzz45j6scOiZ


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Very cute party. 

I prefer my 'athleisure' to be fun (colors, prints, etc) so the Ivy Park line is nothing but a snooze fest for me. There are plenty of other brands to choose from if I want basic....

I'm sure her fans will eat it up, though.


----------



## BadAzzBish

ladylouboutin08 said:


> very cute party.
> 
> I prefer my 'athleisure' to be fun (colors, prints, etc) so the ivy park line is nothing but a snooze fest for me. There are plenty of other brands to choose from if i want basic....
> 
> I'm sure her fans will eat it up, though.



+1


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Beyonce releases her 228-piece fitness range with Topshop - but* leggings will set you back up to £100* and women over a size 14 are left out
> Topshop workout range from global star hits shops tomorrow
> Collection includes slouchy sweatshirts, basketball tees and that swimsuit
> Colours are surprisingly muted with an Americana-style street feel
> Fans size 16 or over will be disappointed though - the largest size in the range stops at a size 14 (US size 12) and is called an 'XL'
> Ivy Park range will sell at Topshop and other online retailers











$100+ for a pair of leggings from Topshop? Uhhm, hell to the no.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> their obsession with the number 4 is serious. Seems she had some pretty low key birthdays until this one. *cute party though. I would've loved that as a kid*.


+1


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> $100+ for a pair of leggings from Topshop? Uhhm, hell to the no.




Yep! I mean no! Not even when Beyonce has them all over monogrammed.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Beyonce releases her 228-piece fitness range with Topshop - but leggings will set you back up to £100 and women over a size 14 are left out
> Topshop workout range from global star hits shops tomorrow
> Collection includes slouchy sweatshirts, basketball tees and that swimsuit
> Colours are surprisingly muted with an Americana-style street feel
> Fans size 16 or over will be disappointed though - the largest size in the range stops at a size 14 (US size 12) and is called an 'XL'
> Ivy Park range will sell at Topshop and other online retailers
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...100-women-size-14-left-out.html#ixzz45j6scOiZ



I'm a 10/12 and I definitely will be picking up a couple of items despite the fact that I don't work out like at all


----------



## scarlet555

Lounorada said:


> *ELLE Magazine / May 2016 issue.*
> Photography by Paola Kudacki.
> 
> Tumblr



POWER is making things happen without permission...who says this garbage?  That is pure garbage!  Sounds more like a thug move, then it's going to be power is taking things without permission.  Sheesh!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Sassys said:


> Beyonce releases her 228-piece fitness range with Topshop - but leggings will set you back up to £100 and women over a size 14 are left out
> Topshop workout range from global star hits shops tomorrow
> Collection includes slouchy sweatshirts, basketball tees and that swimsuit
> Colours are surprisingly muted with an Americana-style street feel
> Fans size 16 or over will be disappointed though - the largest size in the range stops at a size 14 (US size 12) and is called an 'XL'
> Ivy Park range will sell at Topshop and other online retailers
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...100-women-size-14-left-out.html#ixzz45j6scOiZ


Umm Topshop leggings at this price? I don't think so! But her fans will buy anything and she knows it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

scarlet555 said:


> POWER is making things happen without permission...who says this garbage?  That is pure garbage!  Sounds more like a thug move, then it's going to be power is taking things without permission.  Sheesh!



How so? Part of being your own boss is making (legal) decisions for yourself without having anyone to answer to, which is what I think she was trying to say. What's thuggish about that?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> How so? Part of being your own boss is making (legal) decisions for yourself without having anyone to answer to, which is what I think she was trying to say. What's thuggish about that?



People nitpick everything she says and does. Beyoncé irks me sometimes but people do too much when it comes to her


----------



## Brklynjuice87

scarlet555 said:


> POWER is making things happen without permission...who says this garbage?  That is pure garbage!  Sounds more like a thug move, then it's going to be power is taking things without permission.  Sheesh!



A thug move? So much jealously in this post


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brklynjuice87 said:


> People nitpick everything she says and does. Beyoncé irks me sometimes but people do too much when it comes to her



People nitpick at all these celebs. Rih, Bey, Kim K...they all get their fair share of nitpicking, honestly. It comes with the territory.


----------



## leeann

It's not even likes he thought of that herself lol someone probably wrote it for her


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> People nitpick everything she says and does. Beyoncé irks me sometimes but people do too much when it comes to her



I believe wholeheartedly that constantly and consistently actively trying to find fault or make negative commentary with a person does something damaging to a person.  I also feel it speaks volumes about the person doing the criticism. Always makes me wonder how happy they are with themselves or if they just need sex. Lol.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I believe wholeheartedly that constantly and consistently actively trying to find fault or make negative commentary with a person does something damaging to a person.  I also feel it speaks volumes about the person doing the criticism. *Always makes me wonder how happy they are with themselves or if they just need sex.* Lol.


 
Agreed. To constantly spout negativity _has_ to be energy draining.

 @ the bolded


----------



## Sassys

Like Cameron Diaz, if I had a dime for every time some of you were certain that these women were pregnant I would be a billionaire 




Uh oh! Beyonce takes a tumble in her roller skates while filming latest ad for her new Ivy Park gear

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-skating-new-Ivy-Park-gear.html#ixzz45vdYNQ9x


----------



## mkr

Are they going for the "exhausted from working out look"?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Are they going for the "exhausted from working out look"?



Shouldn't you look exhausted from working out? As someone who works out pretty hard, I most certainly don't want people who look like they don't workout selling ish to me.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> shouldn't you look exhausted from working out? As someone who works out pretty hard, i most certainly don't want people who look like they don't workout selling ish to me.


 +1


----------



## mkr

Well she looks high.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Well she looks high.



....


----------



## Brklynjuice87

They will find anything wrong


----------



## knasarae

What is this Lemonade I am watching? &#129300;


----------



## Glitterandstuds

knasarae said:


> What is this Lemonade I am watching? &#129300;



Divorce Announcement? LOL


----------



## knasarae

Right?!!! I'm like if y'all was tired of the rumors this ain't gonna help smh


----------



## Glitterandstuds

"Ashes to Ashes, dust to side chicks"
"He better call Becky with the good hair"
"Father of my children, living and dead" <--Did she have a miscarriage? 
"You're a magician like my father. Able to live two lives at once."
"Middle fingers up, I ain't thinking about you"

She's going in


----------



## Glitterandstuds

"You try this s--t again, you gonna lose your wife."


----------



## knasarae

Glitterandstuds said:


> "Ashes to Ashes, dust to side chicks"
> "He better call Becky with the good hair"
> "Father of my children, living and dead" <--Did she have a miscarriage?
> "You're a magician like my father. Able to live two lives at once."
> "Middle fingers up, I ain't thinking about you"
> 
> She's going in




Yes she did. Jay rapped about it in the song he made when Blue was born.


----------



## knasarae

Aw they even paid tribute to Jay's ankle fetish [emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

What is the point of this crap on HBO?


----------



## deltalady

What I got out of it was an album about her trifling dad and how he did her mom.


----------



## knasarae

Ok after the song where Jay was there I started to wonder if it was about her mom. I don't know. I think I wil like the album whenever I get a chance to listen again but I didn't really care for the visual version.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am not into the visual but the songs are good. Lyrical improvement for sure.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Holy crap! That video with Trayvon and Mike Brown's mothers? Brought a tear.

Don't make me become a 30 day trial Beyhive member Beyonce.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Holy crap! That video with Trayvon and Mike Brown's mothers? Brought a tear.
> 
> Don't make me become a 30 day trial Beyhive member Beyonce.



Lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Name one song in her career better than Freedom.


----------



## Barbora

BagOuttaHell said:


> Name one song in her career better than Freedom.



Yesss, that song gave me life today!!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Is the album any good? I don't have hbo so I can't watch


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Is the album any good? I don't have hbo so I can't watch



Yes. You can listen and watch on tidal if you sign up for a 30 day trial. I cancelled my HBO today because I forgot this was airing tonight. smh.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I'm not touching tidal with my soul lol. I heard about their shady tactics with charging people after they cancel their subscription


----------



## YSoLovely

What I got from the album

1) It's really good
2) Jay is a dog
3) I feel you, Solange
4) Bey's totally gonna leave him the next time he cheats... not.


----------



## morgan20

Beyonce made me pay £12.99 I promised myself after my free subscription, Tidal will never get a penny from me.


----------



## morgan20

Also Serena Williams and Beyonces breast enlargement


----------



## Brklynjuice87

morgan20 said:


> Also Serena Williams and Beyonces breast enlargement



&#128543; Uh what?


----------



## morgan20

Brklynjuice87 said:


> [emoji45] Uh what?


Serena Williams makes an appearance and Beyonces obvious breast enlargement.  I pressed send too quickly


----------



## YSoLovely

morgan20 said:


> Serena Williams makes an appearance and *Beyonces obvious breast enlargement. * I pressed send too quickly




Noticed that, too


----------



## morgan20

knasarae said:


> Aw they even paid tribute to Jay's ankle fetish [emoji23]




Lol they did


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Is the album any good? I don't have hbo so I can't watch




They just announced on GMA that HBO will let everyone watch it for free this weekend!
So dinna fash - anyone wanting to see her newest mess can! [emoji12]


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Everyone say the album is good. I'm glad she is growing musically because she really is talented. She doesn't have to reduce herself to cheap club bangers


----------



## knasarae

Is it about her or Miss Tina? Seems like it could go either way or maybe it's both. 

Someone said on FB Rachel Roy "Becky with the good hair" posted this last night and then deleted once the BeyHive came for her. Did anyone see it? This is what the FB post said:

"Da!n she JUST deleted it! I was on there 5mins ago. Well...her caption said "Yeah good hair and I don't care. I don't have time for drama. All I want is good lighting"


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Yeah she was trying to be messy and got scalped. This is not her first time doing that


----------



## ForeverYoung87

If you check Twitter you can see Rachel's post. I saw a comment saying the beyhive were leaving comments on her kids SM accs too. They also changed her wiki page to  Becky with good hair as an occupation  lol


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> "Ashes to Ashes, dust to side chicks"
> "He better call Becky with the good hair"
> "Father of my children, living and dead" <--Did she have a miscarriage?
> "You're a magician like my father. Able to live two lives at once."
> "Middle fingers up, I ain't thinking about you"
> 
> She's going in


----------



## dangerouscurves

ForeverYoung87 said:


> If you check Twitter you can see Rachel's post. I saw a comment saying the beyhive were leaving comments on her kids SM accs too. They also changed her wiki page to  Becky with good hair as an occupation  lol




I'm dying @ the occupation!!!


----------



## knasarae

This was an interesting read..

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...stunning-celebration-of-black-girl-magic.html

Sorry I'm on my phone, or else I would've posted directly.  The only thing that confuses me is for a couple so private, you just decided to put it all out there? And Jay let you dog him out and still agreed to be in it? I don't know. I just wanna hear the album again, without all the "extra"


----------



## morgan20

I don't think it is necessarily about Jay.  I think it's more about her father and mother


----------



## morgan20

I do like the album it reminds me of some of Lauryn Hills earlier stuff


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This album is about her life and she called her father out as well.

I bet Solange went off on Mathew about the way his life has played out and how he humiliated their mother and family.


----------



## deltalady

morgan20 said:


> I don't think it is necessarily about Jay.  I think it's more about her father and mother



That is my thought as well.


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> This was an interesting read..
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...stunning-celebration-of-black-girl-magic.html
> 
> Sorry I'm on my phone, or else I would've posted directly.  The only thing that confuses me is for a couple so private, you just decided to put it all out there? And Jay let you dog him out and still agreed to be in it? I don't know. I just wanna hear the album again, without all the "extra"



Agree I don't really want to know, or think I know, or wonder what it could all possibly mean. "This is your final warning. If you try that sh!t again, you gonna lose your wife."

Just the music, please.


----------



## Ladybug09

Glitterandstuds said:


> "Ashes to Ashes, dust to side chicks"
> "He better call Becky with the good hair"
> "Father of my children, living and dead" <--Did she have a miscarriage?
> "You're a magician like my father. Able to live two lives at once."
> "Middle fingers up, I ain't thinking about you"
> 
> She's going in



Yikes!


----------



## Jayne1

Gotta make that money


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Agree I don't really want to know, or think I know, or wonder what it could all possibly mean. "This is your final warning. If you try that sh!t again, you gonna lose your wife."
> 
> Just the music, please.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I'm not even a stan and this had me in my emotions a bit at the end. Freedom is a beautiful/powerful song.


----------



## Lounorada

The internet has no chill 


Instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> The internet has no chill
> 
> 
> Instagram




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

No thank you.  I'll wait until tonight and get it on iTunes.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

100 problems. Lol


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Jay is a idiot for cheating on bey.


----------



## Sassys

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Jay is a idiot for cheating on bey.



why? So, is it okay for him to cheat on a different woman?


----------



## Junkenpo

Well.. we know the saying...

No matter how beautiful she is; someone....somewhere is sick of her s***.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Gotta make that money


why is she wearing lingerie?


----------



## mkr

She never wears pants anymore does she?


----------



## knasarae

I was just arguing with one of my friends about Tidal. I told her patience is key. I'll get it on iTunes tomorrow. 

Lol those Jay memes are hilarious.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Sassys said:


> why? So, is it okay for him to cheat on a different woman?



No I'm just confused as to why he would need anyone else. Beyoncé always supports him and whatever he does. Everyone respects her in the industry and sings her praises, she is beautiful and talented. It's like why cheat when you have everything at home? I also confused as to why she keeps taking him back. I always thought she could do better but maybe she feels like she can't but of course I'm just speculating like everyone else


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Hollywood doesn't have a traditional view on drugs so why would they have a traditional view on marriage.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I think they have a real marriage it's not fake


----------



## Sassys

Brklynjuice87 said:


> No I'm just confused as to why he would need anyone else. Beyoncé always supports him and whatever he does. Everyone respects her in the industry and sings her praises, she is beautiful and talented. It's like why cheat when you have everything at home? I also confused as to why she keeps taking him back. I always thought she could do better but maybe she feels like she can't but of course I'm just speculating like everyone else



You have no idea what Beyoncé is like behind closed doors. She could be a major nag, she could be abusive to him. You don't know. He might like kinky things and she won't do it. Again, you don't know what goes on behind clothes doors. Saying, he has everything at home is silly, when you have no clue what he has. You see what you want see and what she allows you to see. Beyoncé is not a God, she is a human being like everyone else.

Putting celebrities on a pedestal is so crazy to me. They don't know you and could care less about you, yet people treat them like gods.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Whoa who said I was treating her like a god? I also said I am just speculating like everyone else. I never implied I knew the in and outs of her life. If Beyoncé is nagging jay she has every right to with the way he acts


----------



## Glitterandstuds

the Internet has no chill


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her stans are even going after her daughter since Rachael put her page on private


----------



## BagOuttaHell

After seeing what her mother went through is she going to stay as long as Tina?

I was watching Tina give a speech at an event and she stated her marriage started off badly. And when Beyonce was young she sent her to live with Mathew's parents so she could get herself together.


----------



## bisousx

Brklynjuice87 said:


> No I'm just confused as to why he would need anyone else. Beyoncé always supports him and whatever he does. Everyone respects her in the industry and sings her praises, she is beautiful and talented. It's like why cheat when you have everything at home? I also confused as to why she keeps taking him back. I always thought she could do better but maybe she feels like she can't but of course I'm just speculating like everyone else



There usually is no reason why men cheat, imo. They can come up with as many excuses as they want but at the end of the day... Either you're a dog or you're the rare type of man who is faithful.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

bisousx said:


> There usually is no reason why men cheat, imo. They can come up with as many excuses as they want but at the end of the day... Either you're a dog or you're the rare type of man who is faithful.



I agree


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Hollywood doesn't have a traditional view on drugs so why would they have a traditional view on marriage.



What's a traditional view on drugs?


----------



## Lola69

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3338011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Internet has no chill




I can't lie where it says DIED under a lemonade stand had me rolling [emoji38][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> What's a traditional view on drugs?



You know... That drugs are bad. Lol


----------



## FabulousDiva

Does anyone know if Lemonade will be on iTunes?

I think Jay is no different than many men in Hollywood, the music industry and athletes: cannot resist the p#$$y that is thrown at them on the regular.  As for Beyonce- I think she is willing to fight for her marriage and family, but not going to be a doormat!  This album totally explains the elevator attack!


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> You know... That drugs are bad. Lol



lol...in that case, I would say the majority of people don't hold "traditional" views on drugs not just Hollywood. Between legal and illegal drugs there are many users and abusers out there.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

FabulousDiva said:


> Does anyone know if Lemonade will be on iTunes?
> 
> I think Jay is no different than many men in Hollywood, the music industry and athletes: cannot resist the p#$$y that is thrown at them on the regular.  As for Beyonce- I think she is willing to fight for her marriage and family, but not going to be a doormat!  This album totally explains the elevator attack!



 The album will be on iTunes at midnight


----------



## berrydiva

FabulousDiva said:


> Does anyone know if Lemonade will be on iTunes?
> 
> I think Jay is no different than many men in Hollywood, the music industry and athletes: cannot resist the p#$$y that is thrown at them on the regular.  As for Beyonce- I think she is willing to fight for her marriage and family, but not going to be a doormat!  This album totally explains the elevator attack!



I saw a post yesterday that it was on iTunes


----------



## Pursejoy9

knasarae said:


> This was an interesting read..
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...stunning-celebration-of-black-girl-magic.html
> 
> Sorry I'm on my phone, or else I would've posted directly.  The only thing that confuses me is for a couple so private, you just decided to put it all out there? And Jay let you dog him out and still agreed to be in it? I don't know. I just wanna hear the album again, without all the "extra"


To quote another song, money changes everything.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> No I'm just confused as to why he would need anyone else. Beyoncé always supports him and whatever he does. Everyone respects her in the industry and sings her praises, she is beautiful and talented. It's like why cheat when you have everything at home? I also confused as to why she keeps taking him back. I always thought she could do better but maybe she feels like she can't but of course I'm just speculating like everyone else







Sassys said:


> You have no idea what Beyoncé is like behind closed doors. She could be a major nag, she could be abusive to him. You don't know. He might like kinky things and she won't do it. Again, you don't know what goes on behind clothes doors. Saying, he has everything at home is silly, when you have no clue what he has. You see what you want see and what she allows you to see. Beyoncé is not a God, she is a human being like everyone else.
> 
> Putting celebrities on a pedestal is so crazy to me. They don't know you and could care less about you, yet people treat them like gods.




When a man wants to cheat, he would cheat. He wouldn't need any reason why. The wife can be a devoted housewife who is good in bed and in the kitchen, still when he's a dog, he's a dog (sorry dogs).


----------



## morgan20

Serena Williams body in So Sorry....so fit and sexy!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Sorry I meant to say it will be on iTunes Monday at midnight


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Rachel Roy really needed to think before going to twitter with that Becky comment. BUT those dirtbags on her daughters account need to take a loooooong hard look at themselves. They're showing how trashy they are. Some truly nasty comments going on there.


----------



## New-New

I just wanted to say I'm living for this album like she did that


----------



## Suzan

Omg Beyonce has got some really dumb fans. Commenting on Rachel Roy's daughter's instagram that her mother should drink bleach and that they are all whores.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I just heard freedom and hold up and omg freaking classic. I'm so proud of her


----------



## dangerouscurves

Suzan said:


> Omg Beyonce has got some really dumb fans. Commenting on Rachel Roy's daughter's instagram that her mother should drink bleach and that they are all whores.




Some of them really are. The future is bleak.


----------



## White Orchid

Good God, she's become the topic on night time talk shows.  Now I get what all the kerfuffle is about.

So is it true?  Is Rachel his boo?  Is that why Solange got stuck into him?  I'm here for this :greengrin:


----------



## bisousx

White Orchid said:


> Good God, she's become the topic on night time talk shows.  Now I get what all the kerfuffle is about.
> 
> So is it true?  Is Rachel his boo?  Is that why Solange got stuck into him?  I'm here for this :greengrin:



I think it is 100% true, based on that incident with Solange. 

I feel bad for Beyonce, and most of us women in general.. This just shows that it doesn't matter if you are rich, drop dead gorgeous, talented, good mother etc. you are not immune to a cheating partner.


----------



## White Orchid

Well I've been out of the loop and can't even understand some of the lingo some of y'all are using lol.  But it was explained on the telly tonight in very simple terms, and yeah, if true, what a pig (apologies to pigs).

Still I don't get why it would be made so public.  Part of me does think it's some kinda ploy but I don't know either of these two to even speculate really.  I can only name one of her songs I'm that out of it.

I have to say though that Rachel Roy is hella pretty.  But if it's true and she's his side-kick, then she's a bish.  A pretty bish, but a bish nevertheless.



bisousx said:


> I think it is 100% true, based on that incident with Solange.
> 
> I feel bad for Beyonce, and most of us women in general.. This just shows that it doesn't matter if you are rich, drop dead gorgeous, talented, good mother etc. you are not immune to a cheating partner.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> why? So, is it okay for him to cheat on a different woman?





you know people think that Bey is perfection and could never do anything wrong.  



and did you guys see how some of her dumb fans were going in on rachel RAY!!!!
they so stupid and got it all the way wrong!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

berrydiva said:


> What's a traditional view on drugs?



To just not do them because they're bad for you. Cocaine is passed around like water at parties


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> you know people think that Bey is perfection and could never do anything wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> and did you guys see how some of her dumb fans were going in on rachel RAY!!!!
> they so stupid and got it all the way wrong!



Ahaha!! Poor Rachel RAY.. Hopefully she got some publicity out of it


----------



## White Orchid

I'm lost.  What's funny about Rachel Ray?


----------



## White Orchid

Oh wait.  I get it now.  Ray, not Roy.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Oh wait.  I get it now.  Ray, not Roy.





:okay: :giggles:


----------



## hedgwin99

dangerouscurves said:


> Some of them really are. The future is bleak.




I heard on the news this morning that some fans mistook the wrong Rachel and left nasty comments on Rachel Ray! The Food Network chef IG acct nasty comments


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Beyoncé cemented her legend status on this album


----------



## lallybelle

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Beyoncé cemented her legend status on this album




Lol


----------



## Brklynjuice87

lallybelle said:


> Lol



What's so funny


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her stans went in on Roy's daughter IG as well. Because Roy made hers private and this child has to "pay." I wish they could expose their name, address and where they work because every last one of them is grown. 

Just wondering why Jay decided to screw Roy among a host of others. I know all he wanted was the masters to Reasonable Doubt when he left and was refused. So was this one in particular revenge?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Roy is loving this on SC she posted a snap saying her empire will grow now and that Beyonce and her sister are basics because she got him (Jay-z) she has since deleted the snap but she was gloating hard. I hope someone was able to save it


----------



## bisousx

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her stans went in on Roy's daughter IG as well. Because Roy made hers private and this child has to "pay." I wish they could expose their name, address and where they work because every last one of them is grown.
> 
> Just wondering why Jay decided to screw Roy among a host of others. I know all he wanted was the masters to Reasonable Doubt when he left and was refused. So was this one in particular revenge?



I knew nothing about the Jay and Damon Dash feud but I looked it up last night when it appeared on my fb feed; apparently, back in the days when they were still friends, Jay and Dash were competing to win Aaliyah's affection and Dash ended up with her. Dash was still together with Aaliyah when she died. I'm guessing Jay-Z chose to associate with Dash's ex wife (Roy) and sleep with her out of revenge - not just for the Aaliyah part but many other business related fights, I'm sure.  Maybe someone else can chime in, but I think they've been beefing for a long time, except Jay knows how to play the media game and appear calm.


----------



## bisousx

Glitterandstuds said:


> Roy is loving this on SC she posted a snap saying her empire will grow now and that Beyonce and her sister are basics because she got him (Jay-z) she has since deleted the snap but she was gloating hard. I hope someone was able to save it



Hmm... I wonder if people would stop buying Roy's clothes out of loyalty to Beyonce. I remember her designs were quite simple and classy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Please tell me that mid forties woman did not do that on snap chat.


----------



## White Orchid

Glitterandstuds said:


> Roy is loving this on SC she posted a snap saying her empire will grow now and that Beyonce and her sister are basics because she got him (Jay-z) she has since deleted the snap but she was gloating hard. I hope someone was able to save it



What is SC?


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> What is SC?



SnapChat


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> SnapChat



Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## White Orchid

So it's true then?  She's the other woman?  If this is the case, surely a divorce is on the cards, no?


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> So it's true then?  She's the other woman?  If this is the case, surely a divorce is on the cards, no?





White Orchid said:


> So is it true?  Is Rachel his boo?  Is that why Solange got stuck into him?  I'm here for this :greengrin:



You do realize, that none of us know the answer to these questions.


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> You do realize, that none of us know the answer to these questions.



Yeah but you all suspected things long before lil ole me lol.  I was clueless reading all the comments till only a few hours ago!


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> Yeah but you all suspected things long before lil ole me lol.  I was clueless reading all the comments till only a few hours ago!



We can suspect til the cow comes home. We don't know these people or their private lives.


----------



## White Orchid

Sassy, come on, this is a gossip forum!  It's like you're stood there with your arms crossed.  Who here doesn't indulge in gossip and speculation lol.



Sassys said:


> We can suspect til the cow comes home. We don't know these people or their private lives.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

White Orchid said:


> Sassy, come on, this is a gossip forum!  It's like you're stood there with your arms crossed.  Who here doesn't indulge in gossip and speculation lol.



Thank you it's like we can't speculate and have an opinion


----------



## Ladybug09

All of this is so silly....If he cheated on her, go at his a$$, not the other person. Also, if he cheated, she's still with him, had a baby with him, so she obviously made the decision to forgive him or at least move on....

Just immature.


----------



## Sassys

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Thank you it's like we can't speculate and have an opinion






White Orchid said:


> Sassy, come on, this is a gossip forum!  It's like you're stood there with your arms crossed.  Who here doesn't indulge in gossip and speculation lol.




We can speculate but we will never know the answer to the following, so why bother asking us these questions is what I am saying.

So it's true then? She's the other woman? If this is the case, surely a divorce is on the cards, no?
So is it true? Is Rachel his boo? Is that why Solange got stuck into him? I'm here for this


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I'm not asking anyone questions because I know people don't have the answers. People just giving their opinions


----------



## Sassys

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I'm not asking anyone questions because I know people don't have the answers. People just giving their opinions



There is a difference between speculating and asking questions we can't answer.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Sassys said:


> There is a difference between speculating and asking questions we can't answer.



Oh god&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580; ok mother


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I really like Daddy Lessons.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I like the whole album it's her best one. I hope she win aoty


----------



## Lola69

Ladybug09 said:


> All of this is so silly....If he cheated on her, go at his a$$, not the other person. Also, if he cheated, she's still with him, had a baby with him, so she obviously made the decision to forgive him or at least move on....
> 
> Just immature.




I totally agree with this. I was about to say the same thing. Jay-Z knew what he did and Beyonce has forgiven him. This album has Jay-Z written all over it.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I hate that people are focusing more on his alleged affairs and not on this great azz album lol&#128555;&#128514;


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> All of this is so silly....If he cheated on her, go at his a$$, not the other person. Also, if he cheated, she's still with him, had a baby with him, so she obviously made the decision to forgive him or at least move on....
> 
> Just immature.



Agree!!!!! I can't stand when the woman attacks the other woman (especially if the other woman doesn't know he is taken).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I like the whole album it's her best one. I hope she win aoty



I was not a fan of Formation but it sounds good on the album. I don't think there is one skippable track.

I really liked her last album but the lyrical content was not AOTY quality. IMO.

But this time around I think she has to be in consideration. I agree, it is her best work.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagOuttaHell said:


> I was not a fan of Formation but it sounds good on the album. I don't think there is one skippable track.
> 
> I really liked her last album but the lyrical content was not AOTY quality. IMO.
> 
> But this time around I think she has to be in consideration. I agree, it is her best work.



It's so crazy because her best album imo was dil. I never thought she could top that and she did


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sassys said:


> Again, you don't know what goes on behind *clothes *doors. Saying, he has everything at home is silly, when you have no clue what he has.



Sorry to butt in, but this typo made me laugh.


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> To just not do them because they're bad for you. Cocaine is passed around like water at parties



You don't get out much huh? lol.


----------



## berrydiva

I had a lot going on this weekend and couldn't pay attention to this Lemonade stuff. So the album's good or nah?


----------



## Sassys

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Sorry to butt in, but this typo made me laugh.



Typing to fast lol


----------



## sdkitty

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I hate that people are focusing more on his alleged affairs and not on this great azz album lol&#128555;&#128514;


She has a very high profile marriage and seems she's airing her dirty laundry in public.....I think it's a lot different than some anonymous song writer writing a sad love song or something like that


----------



## morgan20

Brklynjuice87 said:


> It's so crazy because her best album imo was dil. I never thought she could top that and she did




Definitely her best album to date!  Mind you I had to take off my Stan hat and seriously it is her best.  I like most tracks... Especially Hold Up, Sorry , Freedom and Love Drought.


----------



## morgan20

I see Piers Morgan does not like the new 'Beyonce' I cannot post the Daily Fail link here because I am on my phone! I have to see and hear this man on morning tv here in the U.K. I cannot tolerate him!


----------



## berrydiva

morgan20 said:


> I see Piers Morgan does not like the new 'Beyonce' I cannot post the Daily Fail link here because I am on my phone! I have to see and hear this man on morning tv here in the U.K. I cannot tolerate him!



Is he amongst the many who seem to be shocked she views herself as a black woman and a member of said community?


----------



## morgan20

berrydiva said:


> Is he amongst the many who seem to be shocked she views herself as a black woman and a member of said community?




Yes that's it Berry you got it right


----------



## knasarae

Some people even thought it was Rachel _Ray_ smh.  And yes, these superfans are ridiculous.  Going after people's children is super low.


----------



## knasarae

I _thoughtt=_ I liked it, but found myself distracted a lot.  I know I liked the last 3 or 4 songs for sure.  I need to listen to it again once it's available on iTunes. I have it on DVR but I'd probably get distracted again.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Lola69 said:


> I totally agree with this. I was about to say the same thing. Jay-Z knew what he did and Beyonce has forgiven him. This album has Jay-Z written all over it.


Yeah all this publicity generated money making adultery can't get behind the rush to love them.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

berrydiva said:


> You don't get out much huh? lol.


or where I live and hang out it doesn't happen so openly and freely as where you live


----------



## 1249dcnative

Ladybug09 said:


> All of this is so silly....If he cheated on her, go at his a$$, not the other person. Also, if he cheated, she's still with him, had a baby with him, so she obviously made the decision to forgive him or at least move on....
> 
> Just immature.


Right; but then why expose everything in an album? $$


----------



## saira1214

She has always lead a very private life and has tightly controlled her image. I highly doubt she would air her private life out now on an album. I think this album and the song choices/lyrics are very contrived and are attempting to cast in her in a different light, aka the survivor, the edgy creative.


----------



## lallybelle

saira1214 said:


> She has always lead a very private life and has tightly controlled her image. I highly doubt she would air her private life out now on an album. I think this album and the song choices/lyrics are very contrived and are attempting to cast in her in a different light, aka the survivor, the edgy creative.


 
This. She's so damn fake.


----------



## Sassys

saira1214 said:


> She has always lead a very private life and has tightly controlled her image. I highly doubt she would air her private life out now on an album. I think this album and the song choices/lyrics are very contrived and are attempting to cast in her in a different light, aka the survivor, the edgy creative.



Agree!


----------



## Tivo

lallybelle said:


> this. She's so damn fake.


+1,000


----------



## saira1214

I feel like this is the age of celebrity beefs and clap backs. She probably used the rumors to her advantage, as did Rachel Roy. These days any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> Some people even thought it was Rachel _Ray_ smh.  And yes, these superfans are ridiculous.  Going after people's children is super low.


Hahaha, yeah, and Wendy said that Rachael Ray uploaded of recipe for Lemonade!!!


----------



## knasarae

Ladybug09 said:


> Hahaha, yeah, and Wendy said that Rachael Ray uploaded of recipe for Lemonade!!!



Shut up!! I bet it's good too.... off to Google.


----------



## berrydiva

I have always maintained that Beyonce feeds into the rumors about her life for her albums. The public feeds off of gossip and likes to know that people are not perfect; so much so that people concoct all sorts of stories, rumors, gossip to make sure they can add a storyline of imperfection.

I think she does all of this for $$$ and don't blame her one bit. If folks gonna talk, may as well make money. All of this is why I haven't paid much attention to this Lemonade thing but since folks are saying it's a good album, I'm going to give it a listen.


----------



## Ladybug09

Recipe at the link! LOL

http://qz.com/669101/after-lemonade...kenly-accused-of-having-an-affair-with-jay-z/



> The incident has had a silver lining for Raysuddenly Google searches for her name shot up over the weekend:


----------



## Lounorada

I miss the days when they kept their private life private and always kept people guessing about the details of their relationship, it made them more interesting. I mean, maintaining an air of mystery never did anyone any harm  

It all went downhill when she created that tumblr page 'i.am.beyonce', posting a huge amount of their personal & vacation pics for the world to see (I wonder whose idea that was). I always thought that was strange.


----------



## Lounorada

Ladybug09 said:


> Hahaha, yeah, and Wendy said that Rachael Ray uploaded of recipe for Lemonade!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just gonna leave these here...not gonna lie, they gave me a good chuckle!


----------



## Yoshi1296

And my two favorites

"BECKY WITH THE GOOD CHILI"



And you know "JUST IN CASE"


----------



## knasarae

Ladybug09 said:


> Recipe at the link! LOL
> 
> http://qz.com/669101/after-lemonade...kenly-accused-of-having-an-affair-with-jay-z/






Yoshi1296 said:


> And my two favorites
> 
> "BECKY WITH THE GOOD CHILI"
> View attachment 3338635
> 
> 
> And you know "JUST IN CASE"
> View attachment 3338636



OMG


----------



## Sassys

Just shows you how stupid most beyhive stans are.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> Just shows you how stupid most beyhive stans are.




I can't with them, they should be ashamed of themselves for putting themselves out there like fools


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladybug09 said:


> Hahaha, yeah, and Wendy said that Rachael Ray uploaded of recipe for Lemonade!!!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yoshi1296 said:


> And my two favorites
> 
> "BECKY WITH THE GOOD CHILI"
> View attachment 3338635
> 
> 
> And you know "JUST IN CASE"
> View attachment 3338636




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

This thread is giving me life!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just gonna leave these here...not gonna lie, they gave me a good chuckle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338630
> View attachment 3338631
> View attachment 3338632
> View attachment 3338633




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I can't take this anymore.


----------



## Yoshi1296

OMG I went on Rachel Roy's wiki page AGAIN lmfaoooo!!!


----------



## LemonDrop

I understand that every move they do is calculated and that her music is going to generate publicity and money. But, if this happened 2 years ago and she is still with him and she stays with him I don't understand how this will help her in the future? After Rihanna went back with Chris Brown I never quite saw her the same. How is Beyoncé going to maintain that strong independent  woman image that people love If she just gets angry then stays with him?


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG I went on Rachel Roy's wiki page AGAIN lmfaoooo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338640
> View attachment 3338641



Seriously. How many times are y'all gonna post this?


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Hahaha, yeah, and Wendy said that Rachael Ray uploaded of recipe for Lemonade!!!




[emoji12][emoji23][emoji12][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG I went on Rachel Roy's wiki page AGAIN lmfaoooo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338640
> View attachment 3338641





[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] lawd!!!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

&#128533; I guess you guys didn't like the album lol


----------



## Freckles1

saira1214 said:


> She has always lead a very private life and has tightly controlled her image. I highly doubt she would air her private life out now on an album. I think this album and the song choices/lyrics are very contrived and are attempting to cast in her in a different light, aka the survivor, the edgy creative.




Absolutely what I think too


----------



## sunsh1ne

This thread is so negative, but I'm not surprised. People love paying her attention when they claim not to like her. 

In the end, Bey wins. She has people talking; are the songs about her and Jay, her mother and father, or complex relationships in general? She creates conversation, which is great for her bottom line. 

Personally I'd rather celebrate the visuals than harp on who did or did not cheat. From the mothers of the slain men, to the real couples, and of course the unapologetic display of black women. 

Also I think a lot of the negativity she is and always receives, is rooted in sexism. Had 'Lemonade ' been a Kendrick Lamar or J.Cole release, they would be heralded as provocative. But god forbid we stray from the 'she's so stupid ' narrative, it's much more interesting.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

sunsh1ne said:


> This thread is so negative, but I'm not surprised. People love paying her attention when they claim not to like her.
> 
> In the end, Bey wins. She has people talking; are the songs about her and Jay, her mother and father, or complex relationships in general? She creates conversation, which is great for her bottom line.
> 
> Personally I'd rather celebrate the visuals than harp on who did or did not cheat. From the mothers of the slain men, to the real couples, and of course the unapologetic display of black women.
> 
> Also I think a lot of the negativity she is and always receives, is rooted in sexism. Had 'Lemonade ' been a Kendrick Lamar or J.Cole release, they would be heralded as provocative. But god forbid we stray from the 'she's so stupid ' narrative, it's much more interesting.



No other artist can cause such conversation. Whatever Beyoncé does it turns into an event. Rihanna, Katy perry, Adele, Taylor could never drop an album and have everyone praise on social media from common people to Hollywood.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hahahaha


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Brklynjuice87 said:


> [emoji53] I guess you guys didn't like the album lol




Getting it now


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Brklynjuice87 said:


> &#128533; I guess you guys didn't like the album lol



I loved it. I usually don't "buy" music and don't own any Beyonce albums, but this will be my first one. 

I also think Beyonce is a troll and knows how to pander to her audience. lol Her and Jay are probably just fine, not that it's any of my concern.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I discovered Ibeyi through Lemonde.

They have a beautiful sound and I may get their album too now.


----------



## bisousx

LemonDrop said:


> I understand that every move they do is calculated and that her music is going to generate publicity and money. But, if this happened 2 years ago and she is still with him and she stays with him I don't understand how this will help her in the future? After Rihanna went back with Chris Brown I never quite saw her the same. How is Beyoncé going to maintain that strong independent  woman image that people love If she just gets angry then stays with him?



For starters, Rihanna is no Beyonce status-wise, and Jay-Z did not beat her face to a pulp. Being cheated on is sadly a normal thing for someone to experience, so you won't see any backlash if she stays with her husband. Lots of people don't just up and leave because their partner strays. 

On another note... Becky with the good chili, I die!!!


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> For starters, Rihanna is no Beyonce status-wise, and Jay-Z did not beat her face to a pulp. Being cheated on is sadly a normal thing for someone to experience, so you won't see any backlash if she stays with her husband. Lots of people don't just up and leave because their partner strays.
> 
> On another note... Becky with the good chili, I die!!!


Beyonce is a huge star but Rihanna isn't trivial by any means.  She's much more revered for her fashion sense for one thing.


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> Beyonce is a huge star but Rihanna isn't trivial by any means.  She's much more revered for her fashion sense for one thing.



Yes but I think Beyonce can do anything she wants by now, and still come out looking good.


----------



## knasarae

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lallybelle

sunsh1ne said:


> This thread is so negative, but I'm not surprised. People love paying her attention when they claim not to like her.
> 
> In the end, Bey wins. She has people talking; are the songs about her and Jay, her mother and father, or complex relationships in general? She creates conversation, which is great for her bottom line.
> 
> Personally I'd rather celebrate the visuals than harp on who did or did not cheat. From the mothers of the slain men, to the real couples, and of course the unapologetic display of black women.
> 
> Also I think a lot of the negativity she is and always receives, is rooted in sexism. Had 'Lemonade ' been a Kendrick Lamar or J.Cole release, they would be heralded as provocative. But god forbid we stray from the 'she's so stupid ' narrative, it's much more interesting.



:lolots:


----------



## kittenslingerie

Rachel Roy does have good hair lol.... I just don't get the massive cheerleading for Beyonce.


----------



## sunsh1ne

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I loved it. I usually don't "buy" music and don't own any Beyonce albums, but this will be my first one.
> 
> I also think Beyonce is a troll and knows how to pander to her audience. lol Her and Jay are probably just fine, not that it's any of my concern.




I agree and I unlike most people I see nothing wrong with it. She's selling an experience. Just look at this thread, people have jumped through so many mental hoops to justify why she's 'stupid' or 'fake'. No, she's a business woman who's selling a product. You can choose to enjoy it or not, but you can't plausibly say that she's not good at what she does. It she wasn't good at it, she wouldn't constantly garner so much attention.


----------



## bisousx

kittenslingerie said:


> Rachel Roy does have good hair lol.... I just don't get the massive cheerleading for Beyonce.



You don't feel an empathy for a wife that's being cheated on and the other woman is gloating?


----------



## lallybelle

bisousx said:


> You don't feel an empathy for a wife that's being cheated on and the other woman is gloating?



Nope. Not when she stayed with him and is now trying to milk publicity and $$ for her new ****. Plus who even says it's true? And don't tell me because of that post about the snap chat. She could have just been messing around then realized how it sounded and deleted it. The Bey crazies have no business attacking her, especially not her daughter.


----------



## bisousx

lallybelle said:


> Nope. Not when she stayed with him and is now trying to milk publicity and $$ for her new ****. Plus who even says it's true? And don't tell me because of that post about the snap chat. She could have just been messing around then realized how it sounded and deleted it. The Bey crazies have no business attacking her, especially not her daughter.



Kind of sad to think some of the crazies are grown adults! 

None of them are acting like adults and thinking of their kids; not Jay-Z, Beyonce nor Rachel. I know even if I was cheated on, I wouldn't want my business out there for little Blue to read about someday. And I think Rachel brought that ish on herself and her children by being messy.


----------



## Freckles1

knasarae said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3338791




I die


----------



## pinkfeet

bisousx said:


> For starters, Rihanna is no Beyonce status-wise, and Jay-Z did not beat her face to a pulp. Being cheated on is sadly a normal thing for someone to experience, so you won't see any backlash if she stays with her husband. Lots of people don't just up and leave because their partner strays.
> 
> On another note... Becky with the good chili, I die!!!



Very true -- some will stay with someone who cheated on them for many reasons : children  ( some think its better to stay in a bad marriage together than separate), a lot of times its money.  Not everyone can up and leave their husbands with their kids and have the same life, or provide properly for their kids.


----------



## sunsh1ne

lallybelle said:


> Nope. Not when she stayed with him and is now trying to milk publicity and $$ for her new ****.



What's wrong with that? Is she supposed to give music away for free? Is she only supposed to sing songs that are 100% about her life? In a desperate attempt at relevance Rachel Roy injected herself in the situation. But anytime people, including Rachel and her children in this particular situation, are attacked on social media its despicable. Things are never that serious. People have ruined a good moment with crazy behavior.


----------



## lallybelle

sunsh1ne said:


> What's wrong with that? Is she supposed to give music away for free? Is she only supposed to sing songs that are 100% about her life? In a desperate attempt at relevance Rachel Roy injected herself in the situation. But anytime people, including Rachel and her children in this particular situation, are attacked on social media its despicable. Things are never that serious. People have ruined a good moment with crazy behavior.



If you choose to see past her fake ***, good for you. Enjoy. 

I don't know why it's such a problem when someone doesn't like Beyonce. Other celebs are ripped to shreds daily, but lord don't let anyone dislike Beyonce. *SMH*


----------



## sunsh1ne

lallybelle said:


> If you choose to see past her fake ***, good for you. Enjoy.
> 
> I don't know why it's such a problem when someone doesn't like Beyonce. Other celebs are ripped to shreds daily, but lord don't let anyone dislike Beyonce. *SMH*



Could you point to where I said I liked her? I'll wait...

 I said I liked the album, mainly the visuals and I don't understand the hate that she gets. As a woman who a leading figure in the music business, I think she's to be respected. Same for Adele, Taylor Swift and many others. 

 Could you also point to where I said it was ok to rip other celebs? I'll wait for that too...

I don't agree with other celebrities getting 'ripped' either. I think it's silly. I don't support stopping anyone's hustle. If people are willing to buy your product, go for it!


----------



## Jayne1

People magazine is saying it's Rita O.

I think all the C and D listers want in on the publicity. Any publicity is good publicity to these desperate people.


----------



## Barbora

bisousx said:


> Kind of sad to think some of the crazies are grown adults!
> 
> None of them are acting like adults and thinking of their kids; not Jay-Z, Beyonce nor Rachel. I know even if I was cheated on, I wouldn't want my business out there for little Blue to read about someday. And I think Rachel brought that ish on herself and her children by being messy.[/B]



You just summed up what I've been thinking for the past two days. I do _love_ the album, tho! "Freedom" is my ish.


----------



## Ladybug09

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3338732
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha



Bette is freakin hilarious.


----------



## deltalady

Rachel Roy says she was being light hearted, denies the rumors.
http://www.people.com/article/beyonce-lemonade-rachel-roy-denies-becky-album


----------



## deltalady

Honestly, people are reading way too much into this album. Just enjoy the music.


----------



## Sassys

deltalady said:


> Rachel Roy says she was being light hearted, denies the rumors.
> http://www.people.com/article/beyonce-lemonade-rachel-roy-denies-becky-album



What 42yr old grown a$$ woman, plays around like that?!?! Grow up!!!


----------



## Lounorada

deltalady said:


> Honestly, people are reading way too much into this album. Just enjoy the music.



This!


----------



## tweegy

deltalady said:


> Honestly, people are reading way too much into this album. Just enjoy the music.



I agree, plus. Rumors of jay cheating isn't new news. There's LOTS and have been around for a number of years.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> What 42yr old grown a$$ woman, plays around like that?!?! Grow up!!!






thank you!! 

ish like that will get your azz got!!   she must be afraid of what solo would do to her!
we saw how she handled jay!


----------



## Jayne1

Bey is so manipulative.  She knows people are dissecting every word.  But she'll never, ever confirm anything and not just because she doesn't speak anymore, but because this is more fun, attention getting and so much more confusing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All I know is, this bish and her PR team = marketing geniuses!!!


----------



## Bambieee

I am still trying to understand what she sees in Jay Z....


----------



## Sassys

Bambieee said:


> I am still trying to understand what she sees in Jay Z....



I've met Jay several times at parties. His swag is fire and his cockiness is sexy. He is also very charming. Facially no thank you (not even on my drunkest night)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think they both get off on being a power couple.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Really annoying that Roy locked her instagram and left her daughter out there high and dry.


----------



## Sassys

They seriously need to stop.

Mya's dodging the Beyhive by declaring she's never been a side chick to Jay Z -- but she's not exactly giving him a vote of confidence on the cheating rumors.
Our photog asked the singer if Beyonce's fans ever came after her the way they've been jumping on Rachel Roy. You'll recall Mya and Jay Z collaborated on "Best of Me (Part 2)" ... and there were rumors back then.
So check out Mya's denial, and especially listen for her closing comment about Jay ... and men in general.
#FueltoFire


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz46y1mzD1Z


----------



## Bambieee

Sassys said:


> They seriously need to stop.
> 
> Mya's dodging the Beyhive by declaring she's never been a side chick to Jay Z -- but she's not exactly giving him a vote of confidence on the cheating rumors.
> Our photog asked the singer if Beyonce's fans ever came after her the way they've been jumping on Rachel Roy. You'll recall Mya and Jay Z collaborated on "Best of Me (Part 2)" ... and there were rumors back then.
> So check out Mya's denial, and especially listen for her closing comment about Jay ... and men in general.
> #FueltoFire
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz46y1mzD1Z



That random little interrogation was so unnecessary. Why are they asking her what she thinks about someone else's business? If I was a celeb and somebody asked me about someone else's music or problems I'd be like bish whet?


----------



## BPC

It sounded like she was put on the spot and didn't really know what to say about the situation without sticking her foot in her mouth one way or the other. She also looked like she wanted to laugh..

I didn't get the impression she added to the cheating rumors specifically though, just that she thinks all men are dogs.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is, this bish and her PR team = marketing geniuses!!!



This


----------



## Glitterandstuds

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is, this bish and her PR team = marketing geniuses!!!




YeeeeeeS


----------



## berrydiva

The BeyHive, to me, has to be the worst of the stans.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> The BeyHive, to me, has to be the worst of the stans.



This! Mixing up Rachel RAY with Roy, proves just how stupid most are. You don't get any dumber than that. And for what. Beyonce could careless about any of them, as long as they pay for her music or buy her stuff. I just said to a co-worker, "if you got hit by a car tomorrow and was in the hospital and I called Beyonce up to let her know, you really think she would care"?? People worship this woman, who has done nothing for them, yet treat others who have helped them like crap. Boggles my mind how people get obsessed with a person they don't even know.

I have another co-worker who has a roommate, that left work early the day Prince died, because he needed to grieve. I asked my co-worker "did he know Prince" he replied, "hell no". I then said "your roommate needs mental help".


----------



## Lodpah

I agree. Can't understand the idolotry and worship and screaming. These celebrities could care less.


----------



## Lodpah

Years ago Karinne Stephans write a book called Video Vixen and described a tryst she had that sounded like Jay Z.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> The BeyHive, to me, has to be the worst of the stans.


 
Absolutely, agreed.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Jayne1 said:


> People magazine is saying it's Rita O.
> 
> I think all the C and D listers want in on the publicity. Any publicity is good publicity to these desperate people.



She posted that pic before the album came out and that necklace is a lowercase r not that there aren't rumors about Rita in general though


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If Britney was still Britney her stans would rival the Hive. They don't even have a name.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> This! Mixing up Rachel RAY with Roy, proves just how stupid most are. You don't get any dumber than that. And for what. Beyonce could careless about any of them, as long as they pay for her music or buy her stuff. I just said to a co-worker, "if you got hit by a car tomorrow and was in the hospital and I called Beyonce up to let her know, you really think she would care"?? People worship this woman, who has done nothing for them, yet treat others who have helped them like crap. Boggles my mind how people get obsessed with a person they don't even know.
> 
> *I have another co-worker who has a roommate, that left work early the day Prince died, because he needed to grieve. I asked my co-worker "did he know Prince" he replied, "hell no". I then said "your roommate needs mental help".*



 idk, he sounds pretty smart to me.. eta: unless you mean he legit was upset enough to go home.


----------



## Bambieee

bisousx said:


> idk, he sounds pretty smart to me.. eta: unless you mean he legit was upset enough to go home.



I mean, a looooot of people pretty much wrote essays about Prince and cried including myself even though we didn't know him. He impacted so many people so it is not surprising. 

I don't feel that way about Beyonce though...idk...I just don't get the appeal. However, I do think she is very talented. I think the Beyhive is just an example of pack mentality and a result of, of course, the internet.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I agree about her fanbase they freaking crazy. I'm not a Stan but I like some of her music. This is prob the only album that I like from her. I think with Beyoncé her hype overshadows her talent, and I think a lot  of people Stan for her because they feel like they have to in order to fit in.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> This! Mixing up Rachel RAY with Roy, proves just how stupid most are. You don't get any dumber than that. And for what. Beyonce could careless about any of them, as long as they pay for her music or buy her stuff. I just said to a co-worker, "if you got hit by a car tomorrow and was in the hospital and I called Beyonce up to let her know, you really think she would care"?? People worship this woman, who has done nothing for them, yet treat others who have helped them like crap. Boggles my mind how people get obsessed with a person they don't even know.
> 
> I have another co-worker who has a roommate, that left work early the day Prince died, because he needed to grieve. I asked my co-worker "did he know Prince" he replied, "hell no". I then said "your roommate needs mental help".



I don't get why people worship her like that, she doesn't seem a nice person and she's not relatable at all.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't get why people worship her like that, she doesn't seem a nice person and she's not relatable at all.



A lot of people have said how nice Beyoncé is&#129300; I think she was a bytch to her bandmates though. She is very competitive


----------



## Sassys

Bambieee said:


> I mean, a looooot of people pretty much wrote essays about Prince and cried including myself even though we didn't know him. He impacted so many people so it is not surprising.
> 
> I don't feel that way about Beyonce though...idk...I just don't get the appeal. However, I do think she is very talented. I think the Beyhive is just an example of pack mentality and a result of, of course, the internet.



No shade. How can someone you never met and only see what they allow you to see impact you so much? I'm really curious. Yes, I have shed a tear when I hear horrible stories on the news about children being hurt, beaten or killed. But I never understood the fan obsession for a singer, actress or sports figure.


----------



## Sassys

Brklynjuice87 said:


> A lot of people have said how nice Beyoncé is&#129300; I think she was a bytch to her bandmates though. She is very competitive



Her job and bank account is based on fans paying for her music, clothes and shows. Do you honestly think she is going to show the public a *****y side? Do you really think she is going to give you the gas face in public?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Beyonce stays manipulating the public and the Beyhive without uttering a word in public, while raking in the $$$

Her interviews are boring AF and show no real signs of intelligence, BUT the girl has a PR game second to none. 

I can imagine her sitting at home in her lush NYC pad, watching this mayhem and thinking, _"Mirror, Mirror on the wall, who's the PR savviest of them all?"_

Meanwhile the Beyhive stay being ratchet, and nasty about their obsession and taking it to new low levels, while the highbrow sites and broadsheets talk about the high art of _"Lemonade"_.

All bases covered.


----------



## Bambieee

Sassys said:


> No shade. How can someone you never met and only see what they allow you to see impact you so much? I'm really curious. Yes, I have shed a tear when I hear horrible stories on the news about children being hurt, beaten or killed. But I never understood the fan obsession for a singer, actress or sports figure.



Well obsession is totally different. Prince is the only celebrity I have ever actually got emotional over but I wouldn't say I'm "obsessed"... more so inspired by his music, movies, interviews and his talent in addition to the fact that the music gives me great memories. Plus it is easy to feel connected to an artist if you are touched by their art so deeply. Maybe you just haven't felt that connection to an artist before but I mean, that is the whole point in art; it is meant to leave an impact on people and society at large.  

Now obsessed I would say is borderline crazy aka Stan behavior. I would never create a fan page, create movements, bully others on behalf of, or stalk a celebrity. Nor would I dig into their personal life. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Sassys

Bambieee said:


> Well obsession is totally different. Prince is the only celebrity I have ever actually got emotional over but I wouldn't say I'm "obsessed"... more so inspired by his music, movies, interviews and his talent in addition to the fact that the music gives me great memories. Plus it is easy to feel connected to an artist if you are touched by their art so deeply.
> 
> Now obsessed I would say is borderline crazy aka Stan behavior. Different strokes for different folks.



Makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## Bambieee

Sassys said:


> Makes sense. Thank you.



Sure  I added more but I guess I edited it too late lol.


----------



## Sassys

If Beyonce was such a queen/goddess she would tell her psycho fans to leave Rachel ROY's daughter alone. Regardless if she is talking about Rachel ROY; her daughter has nothing to do with it. Rachel ROY should be an adult and never made that Instagram post (still boggles my mind how a grown woman acts like that).


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sassys said:


> If Beyonce was such a queen/goddess she would tell her psycho fans to leave Rachel ROY's daughter alone. Regardless if she is talking about Rachel ROY; her daughter has nothing to do with it. Rachel ROY should be an adult and never made that Instagram post (still boggles my mind how a grown woman acts like that).



All this and a bucket of chips. Totally agree.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Sassys said:


> Her job and bank account is based on fans paying for her music, clothes and shows. Do you honestly think she is going to show the public a *****y side? Do you really think she is going to give you the gas face in public?



I guess I mean the people who work with her not the fans


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> If Beyonce was such a queen/goddess she would tell her psycho fans to leave Rachel ROY's daughter alone. Regardless if she is talking about Rachel ROY; her daughter has nothing to do with it. Rachel ROY should be an adult and never made that Instagram post (still boggles my mind how a grown woman acts like that).



I've seen Hive members justify going after Rachel's daughter by arguing that Blue Ivy's an innocent child, too and that was attacked for no reason at all, also.

I'm like :weird: :weird: :weird:!?!??!?!? Since when do two wrongs make one right? smmfh.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> I've seen Hive members justify going after Rachel's daughter by arguing that Blue Ivy's an innocent child, too and that was attacked for no reason at all, also.
> 
> I'm like :weird: :weird: :weird:!?!??!?!? Since when do two wrongs make one right? smmfh.



When did Rachel or her daughter attack Blue? These people are just dumb.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> idk, he sounds pretty smart to me.. eta: unless you mean he legit was upset enough to go home.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This!


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> idk, he sounds pretty smart to me.. eta: unless you mean he legit was upset enough to go home.



I was told he was very distraught. I then turned to my assistant and said "don't even think of pulling some dumb sh$t like that if someone you are a fan of dies". She agreed he needs to have his head examined.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> I've seen Hive members justify going after Rachel's daughter by arguing that Blue Ivy's an innocent child, too and that was attacked for no reason at all, also.
> 
> I'm like :weird: :weird: :weird:!?!??!?!? Since when do two wrongs make one right? smmfh.


The logic of the insane.


----------



## Bambieee

berrydiva said:


> The logic of the insane.



Right... and forget grown women some of the hive are grown men! Mostly gay (not that their orientation matters but gay men DO love Beyonce). There's a pop-culture writer who happens to be a Bey stan and every time I come across his posts on social media I'm like, seriously???? He's over thirty chiming in on some of this online bullying on behalf of the singer, talking about "Bees attack". Smh.


----------



## deltalady

Interesting interview in Harper's Bazaar
http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/art-books-music/a15307/beyonce-biographer-lemonade-interview/


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't get why people worship her like that, she doesn't seem a nice person and she's not relatable at all.



I wonder about that too.  LIke Kelly Ripa -- it is impossible to relate.

Bey is just so stunning to look at, they worship her beauty, I think.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is anyone enjoying the album?


----------



## scarlet555

did anyone watch the whole 45 min of Lemonade?  JW... it seemed kinda of long...


----------



## Sassys

scarlet555 said:


> did anyone watch the whole 45 min of Lemonade?  JW... it seemed kinda of long...



1hr of my life I will never get back SMH.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> 1hr of my life I will never get back SMH.



Why did I always think you liked Yoncé? 


The movie was cute, but I'm not as blown away as everyone else, apparently.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

YSoLovely said:


> Why did I always think you liked Yoncé?
> 
> 
> The movie was cute, but I'm not as blown away as everyone else, apparently.



I thought she did too&#129300;


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> If Beyonce was such a queen/goddess she would tell her psycho fans to leave Rachel ROY's daughter alone. Regardless if she is talking about Rachel ROY; her daughter has nothing to do with it. Rachel ROY should be an adult and never made that Instagram post (still boggles my mind how a grown woman acts like that).


 
Completely agree with all points.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> If Beyonce was such a queen/goddess she would tell her psycho fans to leave Rachel ROY's daughter alone. Regardless if she is talking about Rachel ROY; her daughter has nothing to do with it. Rachel ROY should be an adult and never made that Instagram post (still boggles my mind how a grown woman acts like that).



Dishnation said the samething.


----------



## Lounorada

James Cordens take on 'Lemonade'... 
_Jimmy with the good hair_


----------



## morgan20

Oh my Jimmy with 'good hair' I am dying


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> James Cordens take on 'Lemonade'...
> _Jimmy with the good hair_





[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] @ Lemonade recipe!!!


----------



## Barbora

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is anyone enjoying the album?



I love the album. I don't intend to watch the movie, tho. Seems like a waste of time (that I don't even have right now).


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Why did I always think you liked Yoncé?
> 
> 
> The movie was cute, but I'm not as blown away as everyone else, apparently.



Not a Stan and do listen to her music (never buy it. I have a music industry hookup).


----------



## Suzan

On Blindgossip they are suggesting that Victoria Beckham is Becky[emoji81]http://blindgossip.com/?p=78012


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Barbora said:


> I love the album. I don't intend to watch the movie, tho. Seems like a waste of time (that I don't even have right now).



The movie was a one and done for me. The album is fire. At this point I don't care who she is singing about.


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> James Cordens take on 'Lemonade'...
> _Jimmy with the good hair_





I die


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is anyone enjoying the album?



Yep, I love it and I'd say it's her best album.


----------



## Sasha2012

The state of Jay Z's marriage to Beyonce has been under scrutiny again following the singer's explosive lyrics about a cheating partner in new album Lemonade.

Despite widespread speculation alleging the rapper has had affairs with Rita Ora and Rachel Roy, it looks like Jay Z didn't have a care in the world as he relaxed in Miami on Tuesday.

The hip-hop mogul, 46, was spotted puffing away on a cigar as he chatted to a friend in a hotel in Miami ahead of Beyonce's Formation world tour, which kicks off on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-Beyonce-Lemonade-scandal.html#ixzz474kupwul


----------



## Brklynjuice87

You know I have to give it to Rihanna she don't do stunts just give us music. Oh my god I can't believe I just complimented her&#128555;


----------



## Bambieee

As much as I grew up enjoying Jay-Z's music it really bothers me how much he hurt Beyonce if what she says in her songs are true. I guess this has to do with my disdain for how men treat women who bend over backwards for them. Meh.


----------



## YSoLovely

Beyoncé performed in Miami tonight and she dedicated Halo to her _beautiful husband whom she loves very much..._


----------



## Sasha2012

YSoLovely said:


> Beyoncé performed in Miami tonight and she dedicated Halo to her _beautiful husband whom she loves very much..._



So she's gonna act like to didn't start this infidelity speculation herself for some press.


----------



## Bambieee

Sasha2012 said:


> So she's gonna act like to didn't start this infidelity speculation herself for some press.



LMAO that damn gif gets me everytime.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> So she's gonna act like to didn't start this infidelity speculation herself for some press.



It's the Beyoncé way 


She's also selling "Boycott Beyoncé" merch, which I think is *hilarious *:lolots: #PettyBey


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> So she's gonna act like to didn't start this infidelity speculation herself for some press.




This gif! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

Miami


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Freckles1

Sasha2012 said:


> So she's gonna act like to didn't start this infidelity speculation herself for some press.




There it is!


----------



## mkr

Why doesn't she wear pants anymore??


----------



## White Orchid

Please tell me that hair is a really bad wig.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Why doesn't she wear pants anymore??





White Orchid said:


> Please tell me that hair is a really bad wig.



I see you's two tryna call the beez on ya'll with your blasphemy... smh..


----------



## deltalady

mkr said:


> Why doesn't she wear pants anymore??



Have you tried dancing and singing hard for 1+ hours in pants? I imagine that's why she insists on the leotards.


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> Please tell me that hair is a really bad wig.


well it's that or bad extensions


----------



## scarlet555

mkr said:


> why doesn't she wear pants anymore??



lol!


----------



## Sassys

Rehearsal and end of show


----------



## Lounorada

That pic with Blue is adorable  She's such a cute kid.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> That pic with Blue is adorable  She's such a cute kid.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Bey face is so cute in that pap pic with her in jay


----------



## Sasha2012

Blue is so big! on my phone I thougt that picture was of her sitting on her cousin Julez's lap.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Does she recycle back up dancers. The one on the right I think I've seen before ....in the pic where Beyonce is in red and white ...


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> Why doesn't she wear pants anymore??



Haha you took the words right out of my mouth. When I saw the pictures my first thought was, so I guess she only wear leotards now.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I wonder if they'll do the Met Gala this year - and whether the CCTV in the elevators will be ripped out for it.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Does she recycle back up dancers. The one on the right I think I've seen before ....in the pic where Beyonce is in red and white ...



Yes she does and one of her backup dancers is salty about it


----------



## Lola69

What's up with the onesies and bad hair?


----------



## Barbora

Who designed her costumes?


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Please tell me that hair is a really bad wig.



If you think it's a wig, it's usually a wig.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Why doesn't she wear pants anymore??



I suspect people who dance on stage a lot need shorts/bodysuits/etc so that their movement isn't restricted. I honestly can't think of a performer who dances a lot and wears pants all the time while performing. Can you?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I attended her show last night & she was AMAZING live! I have not one complaint, it was THAT good!


----------



## knasarae

Barbora said:


> Who designed her costumes?



DSQUARED2



Brklynjuice87 said:


> Yes she does and one of her backup dancers is salty about it



I assume that dancer doesn't dance for her anymore?


----------



## Barbora

knasarae said:


> DSQUARED2



That's why they're so bad...


----------



## berrydiva

Barbora said:


> That's why they're so bad...



They've been doing her costumes for awhile now.


----------



## BadAzzBish

deltalady said:


> Have you tried dancing and singing hard for 1+ hours in pants? I imagine that's why she insists on the leotards.


Hmmm...Janet, Madonna, JLo, Rihanna etc perform in pants all the time.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

knasarae said:


> DSQUARED2
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that dancer doesn't dance for her anymore?



 That's correct her name is Danielle polanco or something like that. She called bey overrated and then turned around and begged for some tour tickets. Bey backup singer put  her on blast on social media


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Glitterandstuds said:


> I attended her show last night & she was AMAZING live! I have not one complaint, it was THAT good!



I haven't heard anyone say her concerts are bad.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Barbora said:


> Who designed her costumes?



Givenchy
Peter Dundas for Roberto Cavalli
Dsquared


----------



## Jayne1

What is that?  That's not her.


----------



## White Orchid

I would've had this photo destroyed lol.  It looks like she's missing teeth.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lord lsa just put bey on blast for her having so many songwriters on this album and her stealing song writing credits


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Jayne1 said:


> What is that?  That's not her.



Her real hair is pretty I don't know why she don't wear it often lol


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> I would've had this photo destroyed lol.  It looks like she's missing teeth.


Now that's funny!


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> I would've had this photo destroyed lol.  It looks like she's missing teeth.





have the drones attacked yet???  they don't like anything they casts their queen bey in a bad light to be made fun of!


----------



## deltalady

BadAzzBish said:


> Hmmm...Janet, Madonna, JLo, Rihanna etc perform in pants all the time.



And leotards as well.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lol JLo stays in a leotard.


----------



## deltalady

BagOuttaHell said:


> lol JLo stays in a leotard.



She really does, lol!


----------



## mkr

Don't hate!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Brklynjuice87 said:


> That's correct her name is Danielle polanco or something like that. She called bey overrated and then turned around and begged for some tour tickets. Bey backup singer put  her on blast on social media



Not taking away from her talent cuz the girl can dance. But Danielle's attitude is stank


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Beyoncé is set  to make history with all six albums going number 1 on billboard chart


----------



## WhitleyGilbert




----------



## White Orchid

Oh gee, she dances better than me! :shame:



WhitleyGilbert said:


>


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I haven't heard anyone say her concerts are bad.



I have 

According to a couple of people, she sometimes makes a spectacle and sometimes she's just meh.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I have
> 
> According to a couple of people, she sometimes makes a spectacle and sometimes she's just meh.



What do you mean by a spectacle?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Brklynjuice87 said:


> What do you mean by a spectacle?



An impressive show.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Cinamonn_girl said:


> An impressive show.



Oh ok I thought you meant she over did things . Sorry I'm slow&#128577;


----------



## Bambieee

After seeing some really unflattering pics floating around I checked her actual site and I love this look! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry if it's too big.


----------



## NY_Mami

Glitterandstuds said:


> Roy is loving this on SC she posted a snap saying her empire will grow now and that Beyonce and her sister are basics because she got him (Jay-z) she has since deleted the snap but she was gloating hard. I hope someone was able to save it



Beyond Petty, she is obviously_ "Becky"_...


----------



## NY_Mami

sunsh1ne said:


> This thread is so negative, but I'm not surprised. People love paying her attention when they claim not to like her.
> 
> In the end, Bey wins. She has people talking; are the songs about her and Jay, her mother and father, or complex relationships in general? She creates conversation, which is great for her bottom line.
> 
> Personally I'd rather celebrate the visuals than harp on who did or did not cheat. From the mothers of the slain men, to the real couples, and of course the unapologetic display of black women.
> 
> Also I think a lot of the negativity she is and always receives, is rooted in sexism. Had 'Lemonade ' been a Kendrick Lamar or J.Cole release, they would be heralded as provocative. But god forbid we stray from the 'she's so stupid ' narrative, it's much more interesting.



I detect not one lie told...


----------



## Bambieee

NY_Mami said:


> Beyond Petty, she is obviously_ "Becky"_...



+1 

I have met Roy once at an old job and she was very nasty. Not surprised.


----------



## Lounorada

Bambieee said:


> After seeing some really unflattering pics floating around I checked her actual site and I love this look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if it's too big.


 
Gorgeous! Love that costume.


----------



## NY_Mami

Jayne1 said:


> Bey is so manipulative.  She knows people are dissecting every word.  But she'll never, ever confirm anything and not just because she doesn't speak anymore, but because this is more fun, attention getting and so much more confusing.



And that is exactly why she is winning.... I honestly do not care if it is a publicity stunt.... Music artist have been doing this for years... Michael Jackson didn't really knock up a woman named Billy Jean... Bob Marley didn't really shoot a sheriff or a deputy... Half of these rappers are not really about _"that life"_.... She mastered profiting off of her gossip.... ever since the elevator incident the tabloids and the blogs have been non stop with the divorce rumor mill... Now she is taking those rumors to the bank.... Just like she is taking her Super Bowl criticism to the bank with those_ "Boycott Beyonce" _ t shirts... Can't hate the hustle....

I honestly do think the infidelity is real.... No one knows what is going on in their home... Jay-Z isn't above cheating.... Especially with his occupation, money, and status.... They have always presented themselves as a united front... They will never tell anyone that there are problems in their marriage.... Which is why I never understood why people put them and other celeb couples on the pedestal of a perfect marriage.... Solange ain't put them paws on him for no reason.... Plus that elevator fight was well over two years ago... They could have reconciled and made up by now....


----------



## NY_Mami

mkr said:


> Why doesn't she wear pants anymore??



I honestly think she stopped wearing other stage clothing after she took a tumble down those stairs in that long trench coat... Now it's only leotards, cat suits, and an occasional dress... Either that or that is what she finds most comfortable to perform in....

The Dsquared2 look is awesome though.... And I don't like any of those chunky boots... 

They could have laced her with a fresh new wig for her tour though.... That thing look tired....


----------



## Yoshi1296

Bambieee said:


> After seeing some really unflattering pics floating around I checked her actual site and I love this look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if it's too big.



Very beautiful! I think that was the Dsquared look.


----------



## Bambieee

Yoshi1296 said:


> Very beautiful! I think that was the Dsquared look.



I believe so. I know Bey has her signature look but I really like when she experiments. She looks fresh and gorgeous in edgy outfits.


----------



## NY_Mami

I just hope she has a new wig by the next show... That wig was serving some_ "All My Life I's Had To Fight" _ teas.... And I hope it is a brunette wig too... She looks much more exciting and youthful with darker tresses....


----------



## azania

She lost a lot of weight again


----------



## knasarae

I know I'm late but I finally got to listen to the album this weekend.  I was trying to explain to a friend of mine how I really didn't remember a lot of the music when I watched the visual cause I was too distracted.

I really like the album.  I don't feel the need to see the video again.


----------



## NY_Mami

She going to the MET Gala.... I hope she gotta new weave for tonight....


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I was watching some clips of her tour in Atlanta, she is an awesome performer. An overall better artis than Janet Jackson imo


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Apparently this is her Met look


----------



## Lounorada

I'm not sure I like it...


----------



## knasarae

What is the theme this year?  Also, is there a general Met thread where you can see everyone?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

At least it's themey. I've given up on her looking good.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> *What is the theme this year?*  Also, is there a general Met thread where you can see everyone?


'Manus x Machina: Fashion In An Age of Technology'


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3345614
> 
> 
> Apparently this is her Met look



Her look is speaking to me and it's saying, "Have safe sex, Y'all!"

Beyonce: sponsored by Ansell condoms - the newest player in avant garde fashion.


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her look is speaking to me and it's saying, "Have safe sex, Y'all!"
> 
> Beyonce: sponsored by Ansell condoms - the newest player in avant garde fashion.



I was going to say that dress looks like a condom!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her look is speaking to me and it's saying, "Have safe sex, Y'all!"
> 
> Beyonce: sponsored by Ansell condoms - the newest player in avant garde fashion.



E! news just called it Condom Couture


----------



## mkr

chowlover2 said:


> I was going to say that dress looks like a condom!


A used one.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She wearing Becky skin lol her face is pretty


----------



## berrydiva

lounorada said:


> i'm not sure i like it...



+1


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks a bit tired on the RC. I see she had a show last night.


----------



## Lounorada

Ok, I really like it! It fits with the theme and her body looks incredible.
Wearing custom Givenchy Haute Couture.

Zimbio


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's not my favorite, but her body does look great.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks fantastic in this dress. I still don't know if I like it but I don't see a hint of spanx or shapewear under that latex.


----------



## chowlover2

Her body is banging, that's all I got!


----------



## mkr

Much Better!  Thank you Beyonce for looking stunning. Some people there are not aware that this is a classy event.  And please tell Jay to be careful on the steps.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Not feeling the dress but her body does look great. However, her face does look tired or like she lost the weight too fast or something...can't put my finger on it. Nonetheless, she does look good for a change!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Question: Anyone spot Jay-Z?


----------



## gillianna

It kind of looks like she is sweating in that dress.  How comfortable could it be?


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> It kind of looks like she is sweating in that dress.  How comfortable could it be?



Well latex kinda needs some sort of lubricant to get it on your body. It might not be sweat but what they used to get her into the dress.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> Ok, I really like it! It fits with the theme and her body looks incredible.
> Wearing custom Givenchy Haute Couture.
> 
> Zimbio



me too! She looks pretty!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> Well latex kinda needs some sort of lubricant to get it on your body. It might not be sweat but what they used to get her into the dress.



Yeah, special lube (water based, not oil) or baby powder. It still would have taken ages to get her into it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel like as soon as I'd get into a dress like that, I'd need to go pee.


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her look is speaking to me and it's saying, "Have safe sex, Y'all!"
> 
> 
> 
> Beyonce: sponsored by Ansell condoms - the newest player in avant garde fashion.




I just fell over


----------



## katrice9000

She looks good, much better than others at the Met


----------



## EvieSeb5671

She looks amazing! If guys can cheat on girls like that that hope is there -_-


----------



## Yoshi1296

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah, special lube (water based, not oil) or baby powder. It still would have taken ages to get her into it.




I was thinking the same but apparently on snapchat she said that this dress was easier to get into than last year's lol


----------



## Yoshi1296

Omg lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Beyonce and Idris Elba inside, at the Met Gala 2016







Source: Vogue


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Obsessed was on this past weekend. They clean up nice. Lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Beyonce and Idris Elba inside, at the Met Gala 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Vogue


She should run the next james bong movie with idris Elba. It's just a thought


----------



## EvieSeb5671

uhpharm01 said:


> She should run the next james bong movie with idris Elba. It's just a thought




I agree.


----------



## arnott

That looks like a horrific bridesmaid dress from the 80s!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Seems like she dropped a lot of weight overnight, I wonder if that's why her face looks off, or maybe just unflattering make up. She's smiling in all the pics but looks distant, like she's not really there. Her body is amazing though.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Awful dress


----------



## FreeSpirit71

More from inside the Met Gala 2016...

Beyonce and Taylor Swift








Beyonce with Solange and Taylor (this urgently needs a caption...lol)






Source: Vogue


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Her body looks great, that's for sure. Her dress though.. I like it. It works on her and she knows how to wear it so that's a plus.

I don't like her eye make-up tho.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

In every pic her smile is off


----------



## miasharma

Weird dress...I like it from afar but close up, the little ball things gross me out. She seems to have lost weight though. Looking good


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Beyonce and The Weeknd






Source: Vogue


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She lost too much weight imo but she still looks good


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She wearing Becky skin lol her face is pretty




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Everyone looks like a fool in the MET gala.


----------



## Bambieee

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Beyonce and The Weeknd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Vogue




She looks beautiful but the long blonde weave is killing me. I wish she changed her hair up...its giving me IG stripper teas. Y'all know they love the extra long wigs with the middle part...ugh.


----------



## mkr

She has too much dark on the inner eyes.  But she does look nice.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> Everyone looks like a fool in the MET gala.









gillianna said:


> It kind of looks like she is sweating in that dress.  How comfortable could it be?





it reminds me of that dress kim k. wore once where everyone said it looked like she had on a condom!   that is exactly what this "design" reminds me of - a condom they tried to desperately disguise as a dress! 




radhikaa91 said:


> She looks amazing! If guys can cheat on girls like that that hope is there -_-





when will people ever realize it has nothing at all to do with the way a woman looks!


----------



## NY_Mami

Jay-Z must have been on punishment lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

NY_Mami said:


> Jay-Z must have been on punishment lol



His sudden case of elevatorphobia kept him away. 

#99ProblemsAndASisterInLawInTheElevatorIsOne

#SolangeMakesLemonadeFromJayZsTears


----------



## BagOuttaHell

How often does he attend these events?


----------



## sabrunka

Her dress looks like skin with pimples on it.


----------



## Sassys

After party


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> How often does he attend these events?



He's usually at the Met with her although in recent years the paps have been pushing him to the side to capture her dress. She's said a few times she's gone it's been a last minute decision once she saw the dress sent to her.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She looks high


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like her after party outfit.


----------



## gillianna

Jay Z had a date with Becky so he skipped the Met.


----------



## mkr

Maybe he's afraid of Solange.


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She looks high



She looks tragic too. Lol


----------



## BadAzzBish

gillianna said:


> Jay Z had a date with Becky so he skipped the Met.


[emoji23]  [emoji106]


----------



## dalinda

why solange? beyonce's pants are pretty but the fabric looks like a leather chair upolhestry


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Whoever did her makeup must hate her.


----------



## littlerock

I appreciate the dress, despite looking condom-esque. And her body is bangin'.


----------



## Lola69

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She looks high




She does lol


----------



## New-New

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She looks high



She has the same look I have after a few gimlets at the club


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Whoever did her makeup must hate her.





[emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## lovemysavior

I don't get the hype with her look. I do see that condom resemblance and those lumps look a little STDish...sorry...I just don't get it even if she is the "Queen"...I think they should have dressed her in something more grand and spectacular.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dr.pepper

I have never been a Beyonce fan but Lemonade has been my gym jam for well over a week. I do wish the songs were arranged a bit differently but I still dig it.


----------



## chowlover2

dr.pepper said:


> I have never been a Beyonce fan but Lemonade has been my gym jam for well over a week. I do wish the songs were arranged a bit differently but I still dig it.




I agree, I love it!


----------



## deltalady

Beyonce was fantastic last night. Freedom live was amazing!


----------



## Lounorada

*&#8216;The Formation World Tour&#8217; at NRG Stadium on May 7, 2016 in Houston, Texas.*

Tumblr


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I'm just happy she not twerking and raunchy this era. I like this Beyoncé


----------



## AllthingsLV

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I'm just happy she not twerking and raunchy this era. I like this Beyoncé




I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## berrydiva

I like her costumes. I can't connect with this new album of hers....I like some of the songs but something isn't connecting for me. I think the songs I like from her the most are the sexytime ones.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think this album is very conceptual and issue based and therefore less intimate.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I think this album is very conceptual and issue based and therefore less intimate.



Maybe that's it but I do like her vocals on this album.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes, her vocals are very good on this album.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

4>Self Titled>Lemonade

Lemonade is more cohesive than her previous efforts but I like the songs on 4 and self titled waayyyyy more. 

I tried to give Lemonade a shot but I can't get into it, not even the visuals did much for me. Something about it just isn't clicking.  "Pray you catch me" and "All Night" are the only songs that got my coins. All Night is the standout, IMO. It's been in heavy rotation.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Lounorada said:


> *The Formation World Tour at NRG Stadium on May 7, 2016 in Houston, Texas.*
> 
> Tumblr



She looks bored in every shot.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

WhitleyGilbert said:


> She looks bored in every shot.



Maybe she is tired lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Maybe she is tired lol



I bet she is. When I saw how tired/slightly haggard she looked at The Met I said to myself "That tour must be kicking her a$$." Two hr set, 30 songs every other night. I'm sure she's tired as hell.


----------



## Lounorada

*At a gallery in Houston, TX on May 8, 2016.*


Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Formation World Tour - Houston, TX.*

Tumblr


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She does 30 full songs each night? How is that possible? Yikes.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> *At a gallery in Houston, TX on May 8, 2016.*
> 
> 
> Tumblr






looks like she stole someone's housecoat off the clothesline and wore it.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## katrice9000

She looks great...so fresh faced.  I've never been a huge Beyoncé fan, but I like this new CD.  I went to the concert in Houston she was good.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great at the gallery! I love the hair and accessories.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love the print on that dress but I'd prefer it as a romper or just a pair of shorts.


----------



## lallybelle

As usual she can't dress to save her life.


----------



## berrydiva

lallybelle said:


> As usual she can't dress to save her life.



Aww...I actually like this dress on her for once with the African inspired design/print.


----------



## uhpharm01

katrice9000 said:


> She looks great...so fresh faced.  I've never been a huge Beyoncé fan, but I like this new CD.  I went to the concert in Houston she was good.
> 
> View attachment 3352085



Thank goodness it was it the stadium and not that baseball stadium


----------



## morgan20

Beyoncé trying to do a Solange and it's not working....her face looks great but I think Solange would have worked that outfit.


----------



## shazzy99

morgan20 said:


> *Beyoncé trying to do a Solange* and it's not working....her face looks great but I think Solange would have worked that outfit.



That was the first thing that popped into my head when I saw the outfit .


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Bey been in the game for almost 20 years. Did she reach legend status yet?


----------



## White Orchid

Rofl, you are such a bish!  :greengrin:



bag-princess said:


> looks like she stole someone's housecoat off the clothesline and wore it.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

morgan20 said:


> *Beyoncé trying to do a Solange and it's not working.*...her face looks great but I think Solange would have worked that outfit.





THIS!!!   she tried. bless her heart.




White Orchid said:


> Rofl, you are such a bish!  :greengrin:




:lolots::lolots::lolots:    thank you!  

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## .pursefiend.

I'm with* LL* - I can't get into Lemonade. The only one that gets play is "Sorry" and that's only cuz I recently went through a breakup. So I'm dancing through the house with my middle finger 

I like her Fulani earrings in the gallery pics.. but that's it. Solange definitely would've done it better.


----------



## terebina786

Can't get into Lemonade either. I downloaded it and only listened to Sorry which is ok.  I still like Formation mostly because of the beat.... But I've also moved onto Views from the 6.


----------



## dangerouscurves

.pursefiend. said:


> I'm with* LL* - I can't get into Lemonade. The only one that gets play is "Sorry" and that's only cuz I recently went through a breakup. So I'm dancing through the house with my middle finger
> 
> I like her Fulani earrings in the gallery pics.. but that's it. Solange definitely would've done it better.




[emoji23] I sooo wanna see that!


----------



## berrydiva

.pursefiend. said:


> I'm with* LL* - I can't get into Lemonade. The only one that gets play is "Sorry" and that's only cuz I recently went through a breakup. So I'm dancing through the house with my middle finger
> 
> I like her Fulani earrings in the gallery pics.. but that's it. Solange definitely would've done it better.



The break-up/cheated on angle is partly why I can't connect with the album or the songs. Not that I haven't been through those things but I just can't connect with how she talks about both subjects.


----------



## Lounorada

When Lemonade first came out I loved it, was listening to it on repeat, but I lost interest in it pretty fast. 

I think my loss of interest in current music, might be because I've been feeling nostalgic, listening to 90's/early 00's R&B and Hip-Hop like my life depended on it.
While I'm thinking, they don't make music like that anymore... 

I still think Lemonade is one of her best albums though.


----------



## .pursefiend.

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23] I sooo wanna see that!



I'm even more amusing in the car. Good thing my windows are tinted 



Lounorada said:


> When Lemonade first came out I loved it, was listening to it on repeat, but I lost interest in it pretty fast.
> 
> I* think my loss of interest in current music, might be because I've been feeling nostalgic, listening to 90's/early 00's R&B and Hip-Hop like my life depended on it.*
> While I'm thinking, they don't make music like that anymore...
> 
> I still think Lemonade is one of her best albums though.



90% of my ipod is that. I don't even turn on the radio anymore.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Beyoncé is a great performer but she is not legendary. I know that's what she is striving to be though.


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Beyoncé is a great performer but she is not legendary. I know that's what she is striving to be though.




Correction - that is what she thinks she already is!


----------



## Lounorada

*Formation World Tour, San Diego - May 12, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

So cute!

Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

Her body. Sheesh. I just got on the treadmill to do a quick warmup...her body just motivated me to do a full 45 mins before hitting the weights.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

bag-princess said:


> Correction - that is what she thinks she already is!



Because people tell that her that she is


----------



## dangerouscurves

I think she's getting there.


----------



## AEGIS

I don't think Lemonade is that great if you just listen to it. You must watch it first.


----------



## AEGIS

Beyonce actually looks really good in traditional prints which surprises me.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

dangerouscurves said:


> I think she's getting there.



I feel like if you see one Beyoncé concept you see them all. I have watched some of her tour on YouTube and was impressed but not blown away.


----------



## Lounorada

*The Formation World Tour - Pasadena, CA / May 14, 2016.*

Tumblr
















After-party:


----------



## mkr

She looks tired.  Imagine, there's probably an after party at every show and she just basically ran a marathon.  I'd be sitting...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She must be exhausted.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwyneth Paltrow hosted a sleepover and birthday brunch for her daughter Apple on Saturday to celebrate her 12th birthday.

And it turns out Apple had at least one very special guest - four-year-old Blue Ivy Carter.

Beyonce's daughter, wearing a white striped dress, was pictured with Apple, in a gray tee and shorts, in a sweet photo posted to Instagram by the actress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-birthday-Blue-Ivy-Carter.html#ixzz48mLYyW6X


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She is making five million a night. Blue is so cute as usual people was ragging on her looks on lsa


----------



## New-New

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She is making five million a night. Blue is so cute as usual people was ragging on her looks on lsa



Blue is adorable. And like imagine how unfulfilled and unsatisfied with your life you'd have to be to talk ish about a 4 year old.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

New-New said:


> Blue is adorable. And like imagine how unfulfilled and unsatisfied with your life you'd have to be to talk ish about a 4 year old.



They keep saying she look like jay. I'm like duh that is her father


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she is Beyonce, Jr. when you see her mother's childhood pics. I kinda want to go to this kid's brunch.


----------



## berrydiva

New-New said:


> Blue is adorable. And like imagine how unfulfilled and unsatisfied with your life you'd have to be to talk ish about a 4 year old.



This!


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She is making five million a night. Blue is so cute as usual people was ragging on her looks on lsa



Really? I thought that LSA was favorable to Blue. I haven't been in those threads in awhile I guess.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> Really? I thought that LSA was favorable to Blue. I haven't been in those threads in awhile I guess.



They are just a few trolls dissing  her looks cuz they hate bey


----------



## Yoshi1296

New-New said:


> Blue is adorable. And like imagine how unfulfilled and unsatisfied with your life you'd have to be to talk ish about a 4 year old.




This! LSA is basically a joke anyways...so I'm not surprised that they are saying things like that about a 4 year old.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm so afraid to go to LSA. Most of the time we're very civilized to one another here.


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> This! LSA is basically a joke anyways...so I'm not surprised that they are saying things like that about a 4 year old.



I've honestly have never seen anything negative said about Blue on LSA....but I also mostly avoid the stan sections now so perhaps to Brklynjuice87 point, it's probably a few trolls - probably the same ones that troll here.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm so afraid to go to LSA. Most of the time we're very civilized to one another here.



Why? They're no less civilized than folks here are to each other. Given that it's a specific demo for that site, perhaps things get lost in translation, colloquialisms, etc. They do get trolls though who like to stir the pot.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lsa was nothing like it was when I joined in 2009. They didn't have all those Stan sections. I think that why the site has gone to hell lol.


----------



## Lounorada

New-New said:


> Blue is adorable. And like imagine how unfulfilled and unsatisfied with your life you'd have to be to talk ish about a 4 year old.


 +1



BagOuttaHell said:


> I think she is Beyonce, Jr. when you see her mother's childhood pics. I kinda want to go to this kid's brunch.


 
Agreed! 
I think she's a good mix of both Bey and Jay.


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow hosted a sleepover and birthday brunch for her daughter Apple on Saturday to celebrate her 12th birthday.
> 
> And it turns out Apple had at least one very special guest - four-year-old Blue Ivy Carter.
> 
> Beyonce's daughter, wearing a white striped dress, was pictured with Apple, in a gray tee and shorts, in a sweet photo posted to Instagram by the actress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-birthday-Blue-Ivy-Carter.html#ixzz48mLYyW6X



Why is a 4yr old at a 12yr old party? 12yr olds have nothing in common with a 4yr old.


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> *They keep saying she look like jay.* I'm like duh that is her father




that's a backhanded compliment most of the time when people say it. 





Sassys said:


> Why is a 4yr old at a 12yr old party? 12yr olds have nothing in common with a 4yr old.




don't they refer to each other as sisters sometimes??   maybe they want to have the girls feel the same way! 

is Blue as tall as Apple???


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Bey and Gwen calls them godsisters so maybe that's why she was the party lol. I don't see the big deal


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I guess she invited her. (shrug)


----------



## Sassys

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Bey and Gwen calls them godsisters so maybe that's why she was the party lol. I don't see the big deal



You want your 4yr old sitting around girls that are talking about training bras, getting their period, make-up and liking boys?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Sassys said:


> You want your 4yr old sitting around girls that are talking about training bras, getting their period, make-up and liking boys?



Their parents are best friends I'm not surprised she was the party, I still don't see the big deal


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> You want your 4yr old sitting around girls that are talking about training bras, getting their period, make-up and liking boys?



It's not a big deal. I had a large group of family friends of all ages when I was a kid. I think it's healthy to socialize your kids with people of different ages (?)


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sassys said:


> You want your 4yr old sitting around girls that are talking about training bras, getting their period, make-up and liking boys?




Or they could just be eating cupcakes, watching Disney channel, doing their nails, and playing board games...


----------



## leeann

Apple is really pretty, just like her mom.


----------



## Sassys

Jay Z and Beyonce lose out on $50m LA mansion after being outbid by rapper's beloved designer Tom Ford

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-beloved-designer-Tom-Ford.html#ixzz48wyvXCYy


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Wow this is the second one they lost out on. I wonder why they didn't outbid him they have more money


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Wow this is the second one they lost out on. I wonder why they didn't outbid him they have more money





they need a better agent!  they are not being advised properly on bidding wars!!   or they are low-balling these properties.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sassys said:


> Jay Z and Beyonce lose out on $50m LA mansion after being outbid by rapper's beloved designer Tom Ford
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-beloved-designer-Tom-Ford.html#ixzz48wyvXCYy




Sucks for Bey and Jay but I can already tell Tom Ford is gonna decorate that home real nice! He has very good taste.


----------



## Lounorada

The interior of that house is fugly, but could be transformed to something amazing.
The exterior and grounds of the house are gorgeous though.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'd live in the one of the shrubs on the exterior.


----------



## Longchamp

House needs a lot of work to look to achieve grandeur and opulent coziness.


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'd live in the one of the shrubs on the exterior.


----------



## Lounorada

*Jay backstage during the first night of the Bad Boy Reunion Tour at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn.*

Tumblr



















http://aintnojigga.tumblr.com/image/144691562035


----------



## Lounorada

*Jay performing during the first night of the Bad Boy Reunion Tour at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn. *

Tumblr


----------



## mkr

I'm sorry but I find him immensely unattractive.  Diddy on the other hand...although I'm not loving the outfit...


----------



## berrydiva

Everyone I knew who went said the concert was great! I wanted to go tonight but couldn't... I have to wait until September.


----------



## terebina786

I got tix for Toronto.  My husband was feeling soooo nostalgic but I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I thought these were cute.


----------



## Lounorada

*Menil Collection - Houston, TX (May 8, 2016)*

Tumblr


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> *Menil Collection - Houston, TX (May 8, 2016)*
> 
> Tumblr




She looks pretty here. And the pic with her mom is cute.


----------



## Lounorada

*The Formation World Tour / Minneapolis, May 23, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*At the Houston show on May 7, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

So cute 

Tumblr


----------



## BagOuttaHell

All I see is Beyonce in this child. Exact same nose.


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> All I see is Beyonce in this child. Exact same nose.


Same eyes and eyebrows too!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

BagOuttaHell said:


> All I see is Beyonce in this child. Exact same nose.



Was just going to say that.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I'm glad she is looking happy. People was saying she looked sad at the met gala. Blue is freaking adorable


----------



## ChanelMommy

Blue is adorable but I see a lot of Jay Z in Blue


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those pictures are very cute. 

Blue is an even mix of both Jay and Bey. Sometimes she's her Mommy's twin and other times it looks like Jay spit her out. It will be interesting to see how her features grow and change as she gets older.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Aww! Cute pictures! Bey and Blue look so happy together.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lounorada said:


> *At the Houston show on May 7, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr



Nice to see Matthew with his daughters and grandkids. It's sweeter that Tina posted these on instagram.

*mstinalawson* Houston Concert proud dad!!!!






*mstinalawson* Proud daddy and grandpa Houston


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Lounorada said:


> *Menil Collection - Houston, TX (May 8, 2016)*
> 
> Tumblr




Great photos.  I [emoji169]the Menil


----------



## White Orchid

She looks like she adores her Daughter and the fun they have is real and not manufactured.  Take note Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Yoshi1296

White Orchid said:


> She looks like she adores her Daughter and the fun they have is real and not manufactured.  Take note Kim Kardashian.




I agree! That's the first thing I thought about too! There is a genuine happiness and strong connection between Bey and her daughter that can be seen in the photos.


----------



## knasarae

I agree I feel like Blue looks like whoever she's next to, lol.  Who knows which way she will lean as she gets older or maybe she will stay a good blend of the both of them.


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce and Jay Z continued to put on a united front on Tuesday as they enjoyed a date night in New York - in light of her recent album Lemonade's theme of infidelity. 

The 34-year-old singer was beaming ear-to-ear as she spent a night off from her world tour indulging in a leisurely three hour dinner with her husband of eight years.

The power couple headed out shortly after the rapper's latest track dropped online, in which he finally made reference to Beyonce's new album and its shocking accusations. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mentions-Lemonade-new-song.html#ixzz49gtxHKhj


----------



## lulu212121

She really makes him look old.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like that berry lippie. 

I really hope they aren't serious about doing a joint album. People have always talked about Jay and Bey being above using personal controversy to sell records and yet, here we are.


----------



## Yoshi1296

That's a pretty dress!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I like that berry lippie.
> 
> I really hope they aren't serious about doing a joint album. People have always talked about Jay and Bey being above using personal controversy to sell records and yet, here we are.



To be honest they are not above it. He pretty much admits in that new song with fat joe that his relationship drama makes them money.


----------



## Lounorada

So cute!

Tumblr


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is good to see because he completely humiliated his family and they never said a word about it. Ms Tina has some pics on her insta that are nice as well.


----------



## Ms Kiah

He was frozen out for years so it's nice to see them healing their relationship. If she's going to forgive Jay for cheating then her Father deserves the same consideration.


----------



## berrydiva

Nice that they're repairing their relationship. Sometimes you need time and space but good that they seem yo be able to put it aside for the sake of family.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lulu212121 said:


> She really makes him look old.




[emoji23] he is old.


----------



## morgan20

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23] he is old.




Old? he is the same age as me 47[emoji15]


----------



## Freckles1

morgan20 said:


> Old? he is the same age as me 47[emoji15]




I'm 45. Thank you Jesus I'm not 34 anymore [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BPC

That kid has the most beautiful smile. Just heartwarming.


----------



## dangerouscurves

morgan20 said:


> Old? he is the same age as me 47[emoji15]




That's what he claims.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> That's what he claims.



Star started the rumor that he's older.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> That's what he claims.


----------



## Sassys

5/26/16


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> 5/26/16


 I like that outfit, but it would have looked better without the ugly bag and plastic shoes.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> I like that outfit, but it would have looked better without the ugly bag and plastic shoes.



Agree!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't have a fetish but Beyonce has some great feet considering that she has spent a good portion of her life dancing in high heels.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't like the cut of those pants on her at all.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ms Kiah said:


> He was frozen out for years so it's nice to see them healing their relationship. If she's going to forgive Jay for cheating then her Father deserves the same consideration.


 
Yep.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't have a fetish but Beyonce has some great feet considering that she has spent a good portion of her life dancing in high heels.


She has really cute feet.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't have a fetish but Beyonce has some great feet considering that she has spent a good portion of her life dancing in high heels.





Tivo said:


> She has really cute feet.



Uh...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Uh...





yes those are the real feet i have seen



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> yes those are the real feet i have seen
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her feet are decent considering she's danced for years. At least her feet don't look like Beckham's or Naomi's, now those are some jacked up feet.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her feet look better now than they did back then. What year is that from? You can always tell when Ms Tima was styling her. The ill fitting shoes are the tell tale sign.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her feet look better now than they did back then. What year is that from? You can always tell when Ms Tima was styling her. The ill fitting shoes are the tell tale sign.



You can't get rid of corns over time. You have to have hammer toe surgery and it takes 7-8 weeks to heel (you have to wear surgical shoe) and she has never been out the spotlight that long to hide a surgical shoe. I had the surgery in 2000


----------



## Lola69

She does not have pretty feet at all.


----------



## HandbagIsLife

Has anyone been to her current tour?


----------



## deltalady

HandbagIsLife said:


> Has anyone been to her current tour?



Yes, I saw her Houston show.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Sassys said:


> Uh...



Look how thin she was back then. Her body is still amazing but she looks like she was on a really strict no fun diet. I was watching a Destiny's Child video the other day and forgot how tiny she used to be like Kelly Rowland small.


----------



## Lounorada

*Formation World Tour / Chicago, May 27.*

Tumblr


----------



## Sassys

5/31/16 - The Hamptons.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I read they have houses in the hamptons, nyc, Hawaii and New Orleans. Who is styling bey? She look like she is literally walking on stilts


----------



## berrydiva

What ever happened to their house in Scarsdale? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> What ever happened to their house in Scarsdale? Inquiring minds want to know.



The last I heard they were building it from the ground up. I think I also read that the house was in her HBO special life is but a dream


----------



## morgan20

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I read they have houses in the hamptons, nyc, Hawaii and New Orleans. Who is styling bey? She look like she is literally walking on stilts



Her outfit is tragic the scarf, trousers, shoes nothing goes
Edit it's not a scarf ah well still looks a mess


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

deltalady said:


> Yes, I saw her Houston show.




I saw her in Pittsburgh this past week!


----------



## Yoshi1296

CCLVshopaholic said:


> I saw her in Pittsburgh this past week!
> 
> View attachment 3374176




Nice!! I'm going to the NYC show on Tuesday. Super excited!


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

Yoshi1296 said:


> Nice!! I'm going to the NYC show on Tuesday. Super excited!




It was the best show I'd ever been to! I can't wait to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Yoshi1296

CCLVshopaholic said:


> It was the best show I'd ever been to! I can't wait to hear your thoughts!




Glad you enjoyed it!! This is my first ever concert I'm attending so I'm super excited.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

HandbagIsLife said:


> Has anyone been to her current tour?



Going to the ATL show in September. Can't wait!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

*Beyoncé is the 2016 CFDA Fashion Icon,  Says When Destiny's Child Was Young, 'High-End Labels Didn't Want to  Dress Four Black, Country, Curvy Girls'*

                                                                              06/07/2016 at 12:01 AM ET                                     

                                                                                                                                                                                   218SHARES
                                         Queen Bey topped them all: She was announced as the CFDA Fashion Icon &#8212;  without even dropping a hint she&#8217;d be attending! Her husband Jay-Z,  daughter Blue Ivy, and her mom Tina Knowles sat front row to watch her  accept the award.
img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2016/stylewatch/blog/160620/beyonce-cfda-600x800.jpg Theo Wargo/Getty​ The singer was introduced by CFDA President Diane Von Furstenberg,  who called her &#8220;today&#8217;s biggest superstar.&#8221; The crowd gave her a  standing ovation as she took the stage to her song &#8220;Formation&#8221; in a  sparkly, striped Givenchy suit.
 &#8220;*As long as I can remember, fashion has always been a part of my  life,&#8221; she said. &#8220;Its effect on me actually started before I was born.  Most of you guys don&#8217;t know this, but my grandmother was a seamstress.&#8221;  She went on to say that her grandmother made clothes for clergy members  in exchange for her mother Tina&#8217;s Catholic school tuition. Tina learned  her mother&#8217;s sewing skills, and was instrumental in creating iconic  looks for Destiny&#8217;s Child. But those looks weren&#8217;t easy to pull  together.*
*&#8220;When we were starting out in Destiny&#8217;s Child, high-end labels, they  didn&#8217;t want to dress four black, country, curvy girls,&#8221; the singer  explained. &#8220;And we couldn&#8217;t afford designer dresses and couture. My  mother was rejected from every showroom in New York. But like my  grandmother, she used her talent and her creativity to give her children  their dreams.&#8221; *
*
Her mother and her uncle Johnny &#8220;designed all of our first costumes and  made each piece by hand &#8230; putting so much passion and love into every  small detail,&#8221; she said. &#8220;When I wore these clothes on stage I felt like  [Game of Thrones queen] Khaleesi; I had an extra suit of armor. It was so much deeper than any brand name.&#8221;*
*And Tina&#8217;s style influence has gone even further than those early years: Beyonce revealed that her mother designed her romantic, ruffled gown for her 2008 wedding to Jay-Z, her prom dress, her first Grammys dress, her first CFDA Awards dress and many more. *
*RELATED PHOTOS: Every look from the CFDA Red Carpet!*
*To accept her Fashion Icon award, though, she wore a sparkling  pinstripe suit, along with $9 million in Lorraine Schwartz jewelry and a  wide-brimmed black hat in a style recognizable to anyone who has seen the Lemonade videos. And if the outfit looks familiar, there may be a couple reasons &#8212; it appears very similar to the ensemble Bella Hadid wore to the De Grisogono party in Cannes in May, as well as a look sported by one of Bey&#8217;s heroes, Michael Jackson.*
*She closed her speech with a moving dedication: &#8220;&#8230;To my mother, my  uncle and to my grandma, thank y&#8217;all,&#8221; she said. &#8220;Thank you for showing  me that having a presence is far more than the clothes you wear and your  physical beauty. Thank you for showing me to never take no for an  answer. Thank you for showing me how to take risks, work hard, and live  life on my own terms.&#8221; *
*She continued: &#8220;I want to say thank you to every designer that works  tirelessly to make people feel like they can write their own story.  Y&#8217;all are fairy godmothers and magicians and sculptors and sometimes,  even our therapists. I encourage you to not forget this power that you  have, or take it lightly. *
*We have an opportunity to contribute to a society where any girl can  look at a billboard and magazine cover and see her own reflection. Soul  has no color, no shape, no form. Just like all of your work it goes far  beyond what the eyes can see. You have the power to change perception,  to inspire and empower, to embrace their complications and see the true  beauty*
*To show people how to embrace their complications and see the true  beauty and strength that&#8217;s inside all of us. Thank you so much for this  incredible award, I&#8217;ll never forget this night, and God bless y&#8217;all.&#8221;*
*Watch the full speech below, then tell us: What do you think of Bey winning the Fashion Icon award?*

*&#8211;Catherine Kast
* 

 								                                                                                                                                                  218SHARES
img2.timeinc.net/people/static/i/blank.png img2.timeinc.net/people/static/i/blank.png img2.timeinc.net/people/static/i/blank.png                                                                                      img2.timeinc.net/people/static/i/blank.png                                                                                      
                                                                                                                              img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2016/stylewatch/blog/160620/beyonce-cfda-600x800.jpg


*img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2016/stylewatch/blog/160620/beyonce-cfda-600x800.jpg
*


----------



## Brklynjuice87

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2016/stylewatch/blog/160620/beyonce-cfda-600x800.jpg

I was trying to post the pic instead of the link, somehow  I can't do it.


----------



## bag-princess

this is it


----------



## morgan20

No Beyonce No


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Even her fans were like "Fashion Icon.....?" [emoji15] Someone said that her outfit is proof enough as to why she isn't deserving of the award, it made me chuckle. 

I'm baffled as to how Bey got a CFDA award before Kanye, tbh. Yes Kanye's current style is atrocious but he used to be on point meanwhile fashion has NEVER, EVER been Bey's strong suit. NEVA! 

It irks me how she makes everything so deep and dramatic; everything out of her mouth always sounds rehearsed and and calculated. It turns me off and it's one reason I could never be a fan despite actually liking most of her music. On a positive note, her face looks fresh and beautiful and those Lorraine Schwartz jewels are fabulous. Blue is a cutie, too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I guess.


----------



## Sassys

CFDA - I see Jay is wearing his ring again.


----------



## Freckles1

Sassys said:


> CFDA - I see Jay is wearing his ring again.




Man she is a doll!!!


----------



## bag-princess

morgan20 said:


> No Beyonce No




Looks like she was going to break out in a Mexican hat dance!


----------



## lallybelle

LOL Beyoncé a fashion icon??? :lolots: And WTF is that outfit????  Blue looks so cute though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Blue has more style than Bey. Adorable.


----------



## morgan20

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Blue has more style than Bey. Adorable.




I was coming back on here to say that. Beyonce has no style whatsoever! I still love her though


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> CFDA - I see Jay is wearing his ring again.




He had it on in another pic I saw recently too.


----------



## New-New

I like the Givenchy suit but not with those peep toe louboutins. Blue looks adorable tho.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> CFDA - I see Jay is wearing his ring again.


 
Blue is just too cute!


----------



## Lounorada

*More from the CFDA's...*

Tumblr


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does Beyonce write her own music?  The lyrics are so smart and compelling, but then in interviews...


----------



## Lounorada

I love the Givenchy suit and the LS jewels, but the hat, frilly high-neck blouse and platform shoes ruin the look. 

Bella Hadid wore the same suit, but with the top (as it was styled on the runway) in Cannes a few weeks ago and I loved how she wore it and how it was styled with more simple accessories.
Surprising Bey went for a look already worn on the red carpet and not something 100% custom/one of a kind.







tumblr


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> I love the Givenchy suit and the LS jewels, but the hat, frilly high-neck blouse and platform shoes ruin the look.
> 
> Bella Hadid wore the same suit, but with the top (as it was styled on the runway) in Cannes a few weeks ago and I loved how she wore it and how it was styled with more simple accessories.
> Surprising Bey went for a look already worn on the red carpet and not something 100% custom/one of a kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




+1 the hat ruined it for me. I liked Bella's styling as well.

And I found it surprising that she went for an already worn look too...it's funny because on Instagram Riccardo Tisci posted pics of Bey in this outfit and wrote in the caption how her look was custom Givenchy and I was like "...this was already worn by Bella..." lol


----------



## Bag*Snob

She cannot wear hats.  They always seem to look terrible or she is choosing the wrong hat for her head.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Their daughter is just precious.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Does Beyonce write her own music?  The lyrics are so smart and compelling, but then in interviews...



:lolots::lolots: No! By adding even *one* word to a song, she is able to get writing credits on her songs and get paid for it. She was taught this trick when she was in DC.


----------



## berrydiva

Blue looks adorable.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like the suit on both ladies. 

I think her sister should have gotten this award. Solange and Rihanna are fashion IMO. I think it interests them. 

But I would love to see Beyonce's closet. I saw two minutes of her speech. I did not know her uncle had a hand in making those early DC outfits.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Bella looks great. I am also surprised Beyonce didn't wear something custom.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Beyoncé so very competitive. She low key threw shade st Rihanna in her Q&A interview with complex magazine about people getting the icon title. I bet when Rihanna got that fashion icon award it burned her soul lol.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Sassys said:


> :lolots::lolots: No! By adding even *one* word to a song, she is able to get writing credits on her songs and get paid for it. She was taught this trick when she was in DC.



Yep that's what she does. She has been called out on it by her peers too


----------



## mallb

Beyonce is the most tacky entertainer.. Def not deserving of this award and I'm her biggest fan


----------



## White Orchid

She looks absolutely ridiculous in that hat.


----------



## Yoshi1296

CCLVshopaholic said:


> It was the best show I'd ever been to! I can't wait to hear your thoughts!




Just came home from her concert! It was honestly...a life changing experience lmao!! She is definitely a VERY talented artist. I had lots of fun!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

When my sister went to her rose bowl concert she told me it was the best thing that ever happen to her lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> Looks like she was going to break out in a Mexican hat dance!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you almost got me choked on a grape!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just came home from her concert! It was honestly...a life changing experience lmao!! She is definitely a VERY talented artist. I had lots of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375988







Brklynjuice87 said:


> When my sister went to her rose bowl concert she told me it was the best thing that ever happen to her lol




My future PIL went to Bey's concert in Cologne and they loved it. They also went to Madonna's concert and they said it sucked.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

dangerouscurves said:


> My future PIL went to Bey's concert in Cologne and they loved it. They also went to Madonna's concert and they said it sucked.



I have some gripes with bey but I will not say she doesn't have talent. She put effort in her show and she is not lazy. I wish other artist would do the same


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you almost got me choked on a grape!!!!





   sorry!  i hope you are still among us this morning!!


bey is soooooo fashion challenged!!  and it does her no credit at all for her to go on and on about how her grandmother was a fabulous seamstress etc. and how her mother designed all their costumes!  i know that she is trying to set it up as if it was predestined that she became the fashion icon that they have claimed she is.  LIES!  when she breaks out into one of her costumes (because that is what it looks like!) like that sequined suit with hat - chile! - it just proves they are still trying to make fetch happen with her.


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just came home from her concert! It was honestly...a life changing experience lmao!! She is definitely a VERY talented artist. I had lots of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375988




I agree lol. This was your first show ever or just your first show of her's? Because honestly the bar is set extremely high now lol

I had to travel to see her, and I would hands down do it again in a heartbeat. That girl knows how to perform and put on a show like nothing I've ever seen!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> sorry!  i hope you are still among us this morning!!
> 
> 
> bey is soooooo fashion challenged!!  and it does her no credit at all for her to go on and on about how her grandmother was a fabulous seamstress etc. and how her mother designed all their costumes!  i know that she is trying to set it up as if it was predestined that she became the fashion icon that they have claimed she is.  LIES!  when she breaks out into one of her costumes (because that is what it looks like!) like that sequined suit with hat - chile! - it just proves they are still trying to make fetch happen with her.




Still here! Lol!

She couldn't help it. She could've just said thank you and stepped down but noooooo, she had to mention how talented Ms Tina was when I'm actuality her designs are tacky. On another note, it's really sickening how racist a lot of people in fashion are.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Brklynjuice87 said:


> When my sister went to her rose bowl concert she told me it was the best thing that ever happen to her lol




Lol! Same here tbh.



dangerouscurves said:


> My future PIL went to Bey's concert in Cologne and they loved it. They also went to Madonna's concert and they said it sucked.




...honestly I'm not surprised...never a fan of Madonna. I only like her old songs from when she was younger. Now it seems like she is trying really hard to stay relevant.





CCLVshopaholic said:


> I agree lol. This was your first show ever or just your first show of her's? Because honestly the bar is set extremely high now lol
> 
> I had to travel to see her, and I would hands down do it again in a heartbeat. That girl knows how to perform and put on a show like nothing I've ever seen!




First show ever! I've never been to a concert before in my life. I went with all my friends. And yes I agree. She kept everyone dancing, singing, and the crazy ones like me screaming the entire time lol!

I wish I can go back too. It was seriously so much fun!


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> Still here! Lol!
> 
> She couldn't help it. She could've just said thank you and stepped down* but noooooo, she had to mention how talented Ms Tina was when I'm actuality her designs are tacky.* On another note, it's really sickening how racist a lot of people in fashion are.





i remember when they tried to make House Of Do It Wrong into some big fashion house that was going to slay the runways of Paris!  that mess ended up in Walmart!! 

and yes a lot of people in fashion are still very racist sadly.


----------



## Yoshi1296

bag-princess said:


> i remember when they tried to make House Of Do It Wrong into some big fashion house that was going to slay the runways of Paris!  that mess ended up in Walmart!!
> 
> and yes a lot of people in fashion are still very racist sadly.




"House of Do It Wrong" LMAO you had me dying!! That was a total flop lol.

I agree the fashion world is still very racist unfortunately. Many brands still don't include models of color on their runways. And working in the fashion world in general is a lot harder for many due to racism.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

My friend went last night and got me a Boycott Beyonce t-shirt. lol.


----------



## morgan20

I am jealous that I am unable to see her in London, however no one is worth £150 per ticket, unless I am not searching enough to find the cheapest but good seating tickets


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Resellers were having a hard time unloading tickets here. The prices plummeted right before the show. I was surprised. I thought there would be a higher demand. But I guess very few artists can fill stadiums.


----------



## berrydiva

Beyonce has been touring every year for the past few years I feel. The fact that she can book 75% of a stadium is amazing tbh. I don't know the stats but off the top of my head I can think of very very few artist who can tour with such frequency and fill to 75-100% capacity every time. MJ, The Stones, Paul McCartney consistently sell out and tour'd frequently.....aside from Rihanna, I can't think of anyone who tours with the same level of frequency.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> Beyonce has been touring every year for the past few years I feel. The fact that she can book 75% of a stadium is amazing tbh. I don't know the stats but off the top of my head I can think of very very few artist who can tour with such frequency and fill to 75-100% capacity every time. MJ, The Stones, Paul McCartney consistently sell out and tour'd frequently.....aside from Rihanna, I can't think of anyone who tours with the same level of frequency.



I think at this point she is just cementing her legend status. I don't think she cares about record sales.


----------



## mkr

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I think at this point she is just cementing her legend status. I don't think she cares about record sales.


Isn't touring where the money is nowadays?  Record sales aren't what they used to be with all the ways there are to not have to buy them.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Taylor Swift does stadiums. Beyonce is making 5M a night in tickets alone. It is a tremendous accomplishment.


----------



## Lounorada

*Formation World Tour / NYC, June 7, 2016. Backstage*

Tumblr


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> this is it


Wow. What a joke.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

mkr said:


> Isn't touring where the money is nowadays?  Record sales aren't what they used to be with all the ways there are to not have to buy them.



Touring is where the money yes you are correct.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lounorada said:


> *Formation World Tour / NYC, June 7, 2016. Backstage*
> 
> Tumblr



I kinda like this dress


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Beyoncé doesn't need fashion she has her talent to fall back on.


----------



## mkr

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Beyoncé doesn't need fashion she has her talent to fall back on.


Thank God.

Why does she need the cutouts down by her knees?  Man she's gonna get a knee caught in there and wipe out!


----------



## YSoLovely

#FashionIcon  The BS dress is awful...


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Beyoncé doesn't need fashion she has her talent to fall back on.




she obviously does not believe this - because she stays trying to make fetch happen with her and some outfit.  she has to follow in the footsteps of her mother and grandmother and be a fashion innovator.  it's just not happening!! solo is the one that should be getting the fashion awards! 



Lounorada said:


> *Formation World Tour / NYC, June 7, 2016. Backstage*
> 
> Tumblr





that is one awful outfit - once again.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

bag-princess said:


> she obviously does not believe this - because she stays trying to make fetch happen with her and some outfit.  she has to follow in the footsteps of her mother and grandmother and be a fashion innovator.  it's just not happening!! solo is the one that should be getting the fashion awards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is one awful outfit - once again.



Solo is a try hard with her outfits too. I do believe that bey get awards because she is popular  but I also think it's kinda cool that since 2003 she has been on top. No artist right now has that longevity.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Solo is a try hard with her outfits too. I do believe that bey get awards because she is popular  but I also think it's kinda cool that since 2003 she has been on top. No artist right now has that longevity.




+1
She has managed to stay relevant all these years. And has been putting out good music the whole time. I think she has already reached the legend status imo. I think Bey's weak points since the beginning was her fashion. Which is fine because it's not her main focus anyways. She's focused on her music.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Yoshi1296 said:


> +1
> She has managed to stay relevant all these years. And has been putting out good music the whole time. I think she has already reached the legend status imo. I think Bey's weak points since the beginning was her fashion. Which is fine because it's not her main focus anyways. She's focused on her music.



I agree with everything you said except for her music. Beyoncé saving grace is her performing. It's what kept her on top. Her music isnt always good but it has improved over the years


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Solo is a try hard with her outfits too. I do believe that bey get awards because she is popular  but I also think it's kinda cool that since 2003 she has been on top. No artist right now has that longevity.




Solo's style seems much more effortlessly done than Bey's - she looks like she uses color by numbers to get dressed most of the time!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

bag-princess said:


> Solo's style seems much more effortlessly done than Bey's - she looks like she uses color by numbers to get dressed most of the time!



Lol and bey has a stylist. I really think she sometimes tries to be like solo. The pro black woke fashionista lol


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Lol and bey has a stylist. I really think she sometimes tries to be like solo. The pro black woke fashionista lol





LOL

I just can't see someone telling Bey what she should/shouldn't wear!  I remember that clip of her snapping at some poor woman who was attempting to help her get ready.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her stylist ty said that happend because he wasn't there


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> LOL
> 
> I just can't see someone telling Bey what she should/shouldn't wear!  I remember that clip of her snapping at some poor woman who was attempting to help her get ready.



Receipts?? When was this?


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> Receipts?? When was this?



I think I remember what bag-princess is talking about... she was on a red carpet and a lady was fixing her dress for pics. I guess she was taking too long and you just saw a very subtle move where Bey said something to her... she stopped what she was doing dead in her tracks and ducked out.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Receipts?? When was this?




I can't remember the event- someone posted it many pages ago!


----------



## knasarae

Lounorada said:


> *Formation World Tour / NYC, June 7, 2016. Backstage*
> 
> Tumblr



Who is that in the "3" hat?


----------



## Yoshi1296

knasarae said:


> Who is that in the "3" hat?




Chance The Rapper


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> I think I remember what bag-princess is talking about... she was on a red carpet and a lady was fixing her dress for pics. I guess she was taking too long and you just saw a very subtle move where Bey said something to her... she stopped what she was doing dead in her tracks and ducked out.




That is the one!!! But someone posted it with audio on a site and I forget the comment Bey made to her but just like you said - she dropped her hand and stepped away quickly! LOL


----------



## Yoshi1296

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I agree with everything you said except for her music. Beyoncé saving grace is her performing. It's what kept her on top. Her music isnt always good but it has improved over the years




Yeah that's true. I meant her music is good in general terms. But yes it definitely has gotten better.


----------



## knasarae

Yoshi1296 said:


> Chance The Rapper



Ah... thought maybe but I wasn't sure.  Thanks. (LOVE Coloring Book btw)


----------



## Brklynjuice87

The lady was fixing bey dress cuz her boob was going to pop out and bey told her to stop it


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> I think I remember what bag-princess is talking about... she was on a red carpet and a lady was fixing her dress for pics. I guess she was taking too long and you just saw a very subtle move where Bey said something to her... she stopped what she was doing dead in her tracks and ducked out.





bag-princess said:


> I can't remember the event- someone posted it many pages ago!



Yes, I remember that lol


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> The lady was fixing bey dress cuz her boob was going to pop out and bey told her to stop it




That's it - stop it! [emoji3] Bey's face never moved and you would have never guessed what happened!


----------



## Yoshi1296

knasarae said:


> Ah... thought maybe but I wasn't sure.  Thanks. (LOVE Coloring Book btw)




Same here!! It's really good!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Damn  I almost bought tickets to her concert  in sept but couldn't bring myself to spend 212 dollars lol. I will have to stick with watching on YouTube and snapchat


----------



## Lounorada

*Backstage at the NYC show on June 8, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Brklynjuice87

What the hell does she have on?


----------



## mkr

She's all tatted up...

Is that her mom in the first pic?


----------



## Lounorada

Brklynjuice87 said:


> What the hell does she have on?


  One of these...
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/dsquare.../colorid_OTk50?SubLine=clothing&CategoryId=48


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lounorada said:


> One of these...
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/dsquare.../colorid_OTk50?SubLine=clothing&CategoryId=48



She must have got that for free.


----------



## MahoganyQT

brklynjuice87 said:


> she must have got that for free.



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> She's all tatted up...
> 
> Is that her mom in the first pic?



Yep. That's Miss Tina.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Yep. That's Miss Tina.


She looks great!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert




----------



## Sassys

NYC 6/17/16


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the skirt and top.


----------



## Lounorada

That's a 'vacationing on a yacht on the Amalfi coast' outfit not a 'walking from car to building on a NYC sidewalk, while struggling with my skirt' type of outfit.
I love the top.


----------



## Lounorada

Instagram


----------



## GoGlam

Her weight confuses me.  Also nice to see her beauty marks on her face... It does however point out just how much makeup she wears to hide them usually.


----------



## bisousx

I la la looooove her outfit!!! Id??


----------



## Lounorada

bisousx said:


> I la la looooove her outfit!!! Id??


Both by Mara Hoffman
http://www.marahoffman.com/ruffle-crop-top
http://www.marahoffman.com/wide-leg-pant-2


----------



## bisousx

Lounorada said:


> Both by Mara Hoffman
> http://www.marahoffman.com/ruffle-crop-top
> http://www.marahoffman.com/wide-leg-pant-2



Thanks!


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> Her weight confuses me.  Also nice to see her beauty marks on her face... It does however point out just how much makeup she wears to hide them usually.


Are the beauty marks real though? Everybody's faking the freckle look lately.


----------



## Sassys

Vacation - Hawaii


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> Her weight confuses me.


Why so?


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Are the beauty marks real though? Everybody's faking the freckle look lately.


She's always had them....it's usually covered with a pile of makeup.


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> Why so?



It goes up and down more than any other celeb I've seen.  One second she looks rather skinny, even on a red carpet. Next day she looks almost chubby or "thick."  I wonder if she does some crazy slimming treatment that is super temporary or if it's all photoshop.


----------



## Lola69

GoGlam said:


> It goes up and down more than any other celeb I've seen.  One second she looks rather skinny, even on a red carpet. Next day she looks almost chubby or "thick."  I wonder if she does some crazy slimming treatment that is super temporary or if it's all photoshop.



Her inner thighs look photoshopped when they're kissing in these last set of pics. She has been known to photoshop her pics before. She doesn't seem to be naturally skinny like some other celebs.


----------



## Sassys

I've noticed since she had blue she doesn't really wear bikins; once it was a very high waisted bikini. Which tells me she got bad stretch marks when she was pregnant. Another observation she gave birth to her own child.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> It goes up and down more than any other celeb I've seen.  One second she looks rather skinny, even on a red carpet. Next day she looks almost chubby or "thick."  I wonder if she does some crazy slimming treatment that is super temporary or if it's all photoshop.


She usually slims down when she's touring but off tour goes back to being a lil thickums. Her natural body seems to lean towards not being skinny so she probably can't maintain being skinny for too long.


----------



## tulipfield

Sassys said:


> Vacation - Hawaii
> 
> View attachment 3386008
> View attachment 3386009
> View attachment 3386004
> View attachment 3386005
> View attachment 3386006
> View attachment 3386002
> View attachment 3385999
> View attachment 3386001



Man Jay-Z really outta shape.  

Given how much we put women celebs under the microscope I figured it's only fair to point out.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tulipfield said:


> Man Jay-Z really outta shape.
> 
> Given how much we put women celebs under the microscope I figured it's only fair to point out.



Yep. He's lost a lot of weight and maintain his current weight, I'm sure it's easier for him to have a bit of muscles.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> She's always had them....it's usually covered with a pile of makeup.


Thanks!


----------



## Sassys

Hawaii


----------



## Jayne1

One more from her photography team's photo shoot:


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> One more from her photography team's photo shoot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386735


Pressed. But I don't get why though.


----------



## berrydiva

tulipfield said:


> Man Jay-Z really outta shape.
> 
> Given how much we put women celebs under the microscope I figured it's only fair to point out.


His body is not the business at all. lol


----------



## mkr

Well it's nice to see a married couple on vacations with their child.


----------



## Lounorada

Ahhh, Hawaii...  I'd _love_ to be there right now.
They always get great vacation pictures, I can't hate on them.
Even though I preferred Bey & Jay when they were hella private back in the day, I do enjoy looking at their many vacation pics nowadays


----------



## Lounorada

More pics from Hawaii...

Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Even though I preferred Bey & Jay when they were hella private back in the day, I do enjoy looking at their many vacation pics nowadays


Same. But such is the social networking life nowadays where you have to share everything especially entertainers. I noticed that actors are able to remove themselves from the whole marketing/promotional aspect of their brand from social networking but musicians seems to need those platforms much more especially given the changing music industry.


----------



## Sassys

Didn't know where to put this. Get it Miss Tina!!


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Same. But such is the social networking life nowadays where you have to share everything especially entertainers. I noticed that actors are able to remove themselves from the whole marketing/promotional aspect of their brand from social networking but musicians seems to need those platforms much more especially given the changing music industry.


As big a star as she is ("the queen") I'd think she could take a private vacation and not need to she pics with the whole world to show how happy her family is


----------



## mkr

Dang Jay's legs are skinnier than Beyonce's!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

sdkitty said:


> As big a star as she is ("the queen") I'd think she could take a private vacation and not need to she pics with the whole world to show how happy her family is


She needs to sell a personality I think. Beyonce is a brand more than she is a singer or dancer. She and her team have done a great job at evolving her image and if that slips so does her star.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> As big a star as she is ("the queen") I'd think she could take a private vacation and not need to she pics with the whole world to show how happy her family is


it has nothing to do with being a big star...they have to sell their brand and image. To continue to attract a growing audience who pays more attention to social networks, this is what is done now. It's unfortunate. Rihanna, Swift, the Biebs, etc does the same. I'm sure they have aspects of their life's that still remain private but what we see if manufactured for public consumption because that's what their fans want to see.


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> it has nothing to do with being a big star...they have to sell their brand and image. To continue to attract a growing audience who pays more attention to social networks, this is what is done now. It's unfortunate. Rihanna, Swift, the Biebs, etc does the same. I'm sure they have aspects of their life's that still remain private but what we see if manufactured for public consumption because that's what their fans want to see.


Agreed! Look at what she's wearing. The lemons in her hair and on her dress, the yellow coverup. All to push the Tour and CD.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Sassys said:


> I've noticed since she had blue she doesn't really wear bikins; once it was a very high waisted bikini. Which tells me she got bad stretch marks when she was pregnant. Another observation she gave birth to her own child.



If this counts she wore one in her dancing on the sun vid


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lol at the staged pics. Jay body is gross


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Lol at the staged pics. Jay body is gross



Come on now. It's not gross, it's just shapeless.


----------



## robtee

[emoji173]️


----------



## berrydiva

berrydiva said:


> it has nothing to do with being a big star...they have to sell their brand and image. To continue to attract a growing audience who pays more attention to social networks, this is what is done now. It's unfortunate. Rihanna, Swift, the Biebs, etc does the same. I'm sure they have aspects of their life's that still remain private but what we see if manufactured for public consumption because that's what their fans want to see.



I hate the autocorrect on this stupid Note keyboard. Ignore the errors.


----------



## actionberry

Jay needs a workout...lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wish I knew how to ride a bike. The ones she has is just what I would want.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I don't get the need to bombard people with so many vacay pics every time. Aren't the pics she posts enough. I wonder if they get a cut of pap pics money.

Also I never hear Lemonade on Top 40 radio like z100. I know it's not as commercial as her last album but still I don't even hear "Sorry" except on Pandora every once in a blue moon.


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I don't get the need to bombard people with so many vacay pics every time. Aren't the pics she posts enough. I wonder if they get a cut of pap pics money.
> 
> Also I never hear Lemonade on Top 40 radio like z100. I know it's not as commercial as her last album but still I don't even hear "Sorry" except on Pandora every once in a blue moon.


Their pics are posted on insta so it's certainly not bombarding people with pic...only their followers but that's what their followers want to see or they'd stop following, no?

They certainly play "Sorry" and "Hold up" on Hot97 and Power 105.1 more than enough to make up for z100's lack of airplay.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Their pics are posted on insta so it's certainly not bombarding people with pic...only their followers but that's what their followers want to see or they'd stop following, no?
> 
> They certainly play "Sorry" and "Hold up" on Hot97 and Power 105.1 more than enough to make up for z100's lack of airplay.



Yep. I think that's exactly the point of IG.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I want as many yacht pics as possible.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

berrydiva said:


> Their pics are posted on insta so it's certainly not bombarding people with pic...only their followers but that's what their followers want to see or they'd stop following, no?
> .



Except her pics get picked by every media outlet and she knows that will happen no matter what she posts. You don't have to follow her to see these private pics they're everywhere. Inviting the paparazzi to every vacation in addition to her sm posts is overboard. You can maintain that brand by just posting on your Instagram acc.  These two make enough public appearances to show everything is fine between them. They don't have to call the paparazzi for every vacay to show off their love. You would think the ones hounded or gossiped about the most would take advantage of a vacation to get away from it all rather than invite it to follow you.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Pressed. But I don't get why though.




I don't either! But she most certainly is!


----------



## Sassys

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Except her pics get picked by every media outlet and she knows that will happen no matter what she posts. You don't have to follow her to see these private pics they're everywhere. Inviting the paparazzi to every vacation in addition to her sm posts is overboard. You can maintain that brand by just posting on your Instagram acc.  These two make enough public appearances to show everything is fine between them. They don't have to call the paparazzi for every vacay to show off their love. You would think the ones hounded or gossiped about the most would take advantage of a vacation to get away from it all rather than invite it to follow you.



Confused? You are in a Beyonce & Jay Z gossip thread, of course there is going to be lots of pics. What drives me crazy is when people post the same pic (Charlize Theron thread). We don't need to see 10 pics of a person putting a key in their car door. Its's the exact same pic, and one will do.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sassys said:


> .... when people post the same pic (Charlize Theron thread). *We don't need to see 10 pics of a person putting a key in their car doo*r. Its's the exact same pic, and one will do.



I don't really have an opinion of the latest discussion, just lol.


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Except her pics get picked by every media outlet and she knows that will happen no matter what she posts. You don't have to follow her to see these private pics they're everywhere. Inviting the paparazzi to every vacation in addition to her sm posts is overboard. You can maintain that brand by just posting on your Instagram acc.  These two make enough public appearances to show everything is fine between them. They don't have to call the paparazzi for every vacay to show off their love. You would think the ones hounded or gossiped about the most would take advantage of a vacation to get away from it all rather than invite it to follow you.


But you're in the Beyonce & Jay Z gossip thread, color me confused. I have to be honest, I don't see pics of most celebs outside of this forum, IG or other celeb based sites I visit. Most celeb pics get picked up by media outlets. Surely you can avoid being bombarded by their images if you don't actively seek them out, no?

It's not the paps, she has her own photogs; so it's not paps being called to follow them. Part of their reason for doing this is to avoid the paps. The rags get their pics, the fans get their pics, they get to be selective about what they shares...seems like a reasonable compromise, to me, for the cost of fame.


----------



## New-New

honestly Beyoncé and her team are geniuses when it comes to their handling of media. Like they're able to maintain spotlight with coverage being largely on their terms. They're able to control their narrative in a way a lot of celebrities don't or can't. It's honestly a feat really.


----------



## Sassys

6/22/16


----------



## ForeverYoung87

berrydiva said:


> But you're in the Beyonce & Jay Z gossip thread, color me confused. I have to be honest, I don't see pics of most celebs outside of this forum, IG or other celeb based sites I visit. Most celeb pics get picked up by media outlets. Surely you can avoid being bombarded by their images if you don't actively seek them out, no?
> 
> It's not the paps, she has her own photogs; so it's not paps being called to follow them. Part of their reason for doing this is to avoid the paps. The rags get their pics, the fans get their pics, they get to be selective about what they shares...seems like a reasonable compromise, to me, for the cost of fame.



You think they never called the paps to follow them on vacay? They can disappear when theyre in LA,  paparazzi central, but manage to have every vacation they go on photographed... come on now. It doesn't matter whether or not I click this thread I end up seeing the pics because entertainment sites will post them and I'm not even clicking everything Beyonce. I don't  dislike them pretty indifferent towards them really nor I don't click their thread that often either. I don't mind the Instagram posts, they just do staged vacation love dovey pap walk a lot. Maybe the pap shots bug me because I feel like they're better than that. Alba, Taylor and Gwen/Blake get criticized for doing the same so why not them too.


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> You think they never called the paps to follow them on vacay? They can disappear when theyre in LA,  paparazzi central, but manage to have every vacation they go on photographed... come on now. It doesn't matter whether or not I click this thread I end up seeing the pics because entertainment sites will post them and I'm not even clicking everything Beyonce. I don't  dislike them pretty indifferent towards them really nor I don't click their thread that often either. I don't mind the Instagram posts, they just do staged vacation love dovey pap walk a lot. Maybe the pap shots bug me because I feel like they're better than that. Alba, Taylor and Gwen/Blake get criticized for doing the same so why not them too.


No they don't call the paps...it's pretty well known at this point that Bey has her own team of photogs to follow her around. I think several folks have mentioned that numerous times in this thread and she's even said so herself in one of her many self-agrandizing HBO specials.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know why she would be exempt from arranging photos with paps. They all do it.


----------



## FabulousDiva

Sassys said:


> 6/22/16
> View attachment 3389007
> 
> View attachment 3389002
> View attachment 3389003
> View attachment 3389004
> View attachment 3389005


Did she get breast implants?  Between this photo and the Hold Up video, it looks as if she may have.  Thoughts??


----------



## New-New

FabulousDiva said:


> Did she get breast implants?  Between this photo and the Hold Up video, it looks as if she may have.  Thoughts??


Her boobs have always had this mysterious quality depending on what she's wearing and angles they look entirely different. Like this has been a recurring topic of conversation on this forum lol.


----------



## Lounorada

*2016 BET Awards.*

Tumblr


----------



## bisousx

Damn. I wish I had the kind of body that looks insane even when it's thicker.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Has anyone gone to her show. How wet do people get when they're all splashing around lol?


----------



## Lounorada

*The Formation World Tour / Sunderland, England on June 28, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## White Orchid

Yep, noooo Photoshopping here lol.


----------



## leeann

How can you tell when an image is photoshopped?  Some of u can pick it out so easy but I have a hard time telling the difference


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Loved that BET performance.


----------



## Lounorada

I love these costumes.

*BET Awards - rehearsals.*
Tumblr


----------



## azania

The one she wore performing was black. I wonder why...


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I happy for bey going strong 20 years in the game, I just wish her team will stop comparing her to Michael Jackson.


----------



## bisousx

leeann said:


> How can you tell when an image is photoshopped?  Some of u can pick it out so easy but I have a hard time telling the difference



Beyonce notoriously controls what images are posted of her online. Her PR team was caught trying to take down unflattering Superbowl images of her that was posted on blogs. She's right up there with the Kardashians for choosing and photoshopping photos that are sold to outlets, except the Kardashians don't have the power to control every single photo. It's also obvious when her legs are so tiny in the staged vacation photos and not as tiny in the concert pictures a few days later. They still look photoshopped, but not as severe.


----------



## Sasha2012

She thrilled the tens of thousands of fans who had flocked to Wembley Stadium for her euphoric gig on Saturday night.

And Beyoncé, 34, celebrated her triumphant performance in style by visiting Harry's Bar, London, with husband Jay Z, 46, and their pal Will.I.Am, 41.

The Crazy in Love singer looked elegant for the outing in a stylish white dress with peplum sleeves lined with pink silk.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...essful-Wembley-Stadium-gig.html#ixzz4DOi5fHYb


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lsa had a field day with those pics. The dress is not that bad


----------



## Bag*Snob

She looks awful. The dress, the hair.


----------



## Stephie2800

Not a fan of the new hair-do!


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Lsa had a field day with those pics. The dress is not that bad


Why? I kinda like the dress.


----------



## berrydiva

I always prefer her with braids/cornrows. I think I may get them done for the rest of the summer. I can't remember the last time I got braids done.


----------



## Lounorada

The dress isn't that bad, she's worn a lot worse than that in the past.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> Why? I kinda like the dress.



They was just saying the dress looked bad and ill fitting. I love her hair though


----------



## Freckles1

He doesn't look well..... Waay too skinny


----------



## mkr

He needs a bigger gold chain...


----------



## MrGoyard

Lounorada said:


> *2016 BET Awards.*
> 
> Tumblr


 Gosh, she looks stunning!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Love her hair.


----------



## leeann

bisousx said:


> Beyonce notoriously controls what images are posted of her online. Her PR team was caught trying to take down unflattering Superbowl images of her that was posted on blogs. She's right up there with the Kardashians for choosing and photoshopping photos that are sold to outlets, except the Kardashians don't have the power to control every single photo. It's also obvious when her legs are so tiny in the staged vacation photos and not as tiny in the concert pictures a few days later. They still look photoshopped, but not as severe.



I could tell in the picture from last year or 2 ago when the step was crooked on one of her boat pics.  And the one when she had the odd thigh gap that year.  But other than that I can't tell.


----------



## Lounorada

Love the braids/ponytail hair-do on her.
*
The Formation World Tour / Glasgow, July 7, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Stephie2800

She reminds me a bit of Janet Jackson in Poetic Justice with the braids. Looks cute on her.


----------



## bag-princess

Bag*Snob said:


> She looks awful. The dress, the hair.




Yes she does!!  Awful!!


----------



## bisousx

leeann said:


> I could tell in the picture from last year or 2 ago when the step was crooked on one of her boat pics.  And the one when she had the odd thigh gap that year.  But other than that I can't tell.



Photoshop is like plastic surgery. When it's done correctly, you won't be able to tell


----------



## Lounorada

*At the Wimbledon Womens Final 2016 (Serena Williams won) on July 9, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## ForeverYoung87

People are making fun of her for looking like she doesn't know what's going on at the match. I'm more distracted by the way she's clapping http://bzfd.it/29Knibd


----------



## schadenfreude

Love the hair, but Christ almighty her scalp has got to hurt like hell.


----------



## berrydiva

schadenfreude said:


> Love the hair, but Christ almighty her scalp has got to hurt like hell.


It doesn't hurt if they're done right and aren't pulling which her braids don't appear to be doing.


----------



## MahoganyQT

berrydiva said:


> It doesn't hurt if they're done right and aren't pulling which her braids don't appear to be doing.



Agreed. You can typically see the scalp pulling if they are done too tight.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I hope she keep the braids. I love them


----------



## mama13drama99

ForeverYoung87 said:


> People are making fun of her for looking like she doesn't know what's going on at the match. I'm more distracted by the way she's clapping http://bzfd.it/29Knibd



It looks like behind the shades she's eyeing the camera. But that could just be the angle or reflection.  Tell me more about the clapping.  I hate to clap directly in my eyesight.


----------



## bag-princess

that dress is so awful - with those shoes.  for a tennis match!   she makes my head hurt!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> *At the Wimbledon Womens Final 2016 (Serena Williams won) on July 9, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404655
> 
> View attachment 3404654
> 
> View attachment 3404653



The braids are very cute. I like the booties as well...just not with the dress. 

Bey looks lost/uninterested at every sporting event she attends, it's funny.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I hope she keep the braids. I love them



I don't think she would. Some of her stans don't want 'Bequisha' in her concert. They want Beyoncé. [emoji23]


----------



## MahoganyQT

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't think she would. Some of her stans don't want 'Bequisha' in her concert. They want Beyoncé. [emoji23]



Um ok, how do braids turn her into Bequisha and make her less Beyonce? Please explain. I am a professional woman who wears my natural hair in twists the majority of the time. I wonder what that makes me. 

I think she looks great. African American women tend to wear braids frequently in the summer due to them being a very cool and carefree style. She actually wore breads most of the time she first started with Destiny's Child....maybe she was "less Beyonce" then too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

MahoganyQT said:


> Um ok, how do braids turn her into Bequisha and make her less Beyonce? Please explain. I am a professional woman who wears my natural hair in twists the majority of the time. I wonder what that makes me.
> 
> I think she looks great. African American women tend to wear braids frequently in the summer due to them being a very cool and carefree style. She actually wore breads most of the time she first started with Destiny's Child....maybe she was "less Beyonce" then too.



Lol! I don't know. Her fan posted that, was it 2 years ago? Beyonce posted her picture with braids on IG and on of her follower said something like, 'I'm not paying to see Bequisha'.
View attachment 3405980


----------



## MahoganyQT

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! I don't know. Her fan posted that, was it 2 years ago? Beyonce posted her picture with braids on IG and on of her follower said something like, 'I'm not paying to see Bequisha'.
> View attachment 3405980



Now I remember that. Funny how Stans think they own you when the purchase your music or buy a concert ticket..SMH


----------



## mkr

I love her in braids but doesn't she get smacked with hair when she performs?  Those little metal studs in the braids could leave a mark.


----------



## MahoganyQT

mkr said:


> I love her in braids but doesn't she get smacked with hair when she performs?  Those little metal studs in the braids could leave a mark.



They don't look heavy so I don't think it would be any different from her slinging her usual weave.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I like the braids up like that.  I just think they are dyed the wrong color for her.


----------



## berrydiva

Bag*Snob said:


> I like the braids up like that.  I just think they are dyed the wrong color for her.


Yeah I wish she'd get rid of this particular blond. Her natural hair color looks good and suits her so well. I also like when she goes darker.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't think she would. Some of her stans don't want 'Bequisha' in her concert. They want Beyoncé. [emoji23]





LOL I remember this!!  Makes me [emoji23] every time I see that name!


----------



## Sassys

Milan


----------



## Sassys




----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3415286
> View attachment 3415287



Oooohh, she's so cute!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3415286
> View attachment 3415287


 So adorable! She's like a mini Solange!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The cutest.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cutie.


----------



## berrydiva

She's a cutie!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her eyebrows are perfection


----------



## Prima Ballerina

She is adorable.


----------



## Sassys

Paris and St. Tropez


----------



## mama13drama99

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Her eyebrows are perfection



I am jealous!


----------



## robtee




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pic of she and Blue jumping is so cute. I love that Gucci ensemble.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

When your mom is Beyoncé ....... So lucky


----------



## berrydiva

Blue is so adorb...I have yet to see a pic with Beyonce and Blue that doesn't give me the feeling that they both adore each other.


----------



## chowlover2

They are adorable together!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Brklynjuice87 said:


> When your mom is Beyoncé ....... So lucky



Yup!


----------



## Lounorada

Adorable pictures!  They are such a cute lil' family.


----------



## glamourous1098

For some reason it surprises me that Beyonce dresses her daughter in Lilly Pulitzer but I love it so much.


----------



## mkr

Beyonce really looks to be her happiest when she's with Blue.  Jay not so much.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Beyonce really looks to be her happiest when she's with Blue.  Jay not so much.


This could be said about many people with their children.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

glamourous1098 said:


> For some reason it surprises me that Beyonce dresses her daughter in Lilly Pulitzer but I love it so much.



I think Blue is a girly girl. She rocks a lot of pink and ruffles and flowers and bows.


----------



## mkr

I wanna be Blue!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

mkr said:


> Beyonce really looks to be her happiest when she's with Blue.  Jay not so much.


 These days I notice the same thing. They look forced these days. I know jay has put through the the ringer. The tea has already been spilled about his ways


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Brklynjuice87

Wow blue look like solange son in the last pics


----------



## leeann

Sometimes she looks cute sometimes not so much


----------



## Sassys

Blue: Do you really know how to swim?
https://www.instagram.com/mstinalawson/


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Brklynjuice87

Blue hair is so long


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Blue: Do you really know how to swim?
> https://www.instagram.com/mstinalawson/


Awww. She sound really concerned for her granny. Lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Blue: Do you really know how to swim?
> https://www.instagram.com/mstinalawson/



This was very cute.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce's swimsuit looks cute, Can anyone ID it?


----------



## Sassys

Old Easter pics she is sharing


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Love her cover up


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Beyonce's swimsuit looks cute, Can anyone ID it?



Zimmermann 
https://www.net-a-porter.com/tv/en/product/660253/zimmermann/ticking-wrap-cutout-striped-swimsuit

She looks cute in the vacation pics.


----------



## azania

She looks like she goes up and down 10-15 pounds within 2 weeks. It's crazy!


----------



## scarlet555

Sassys said:


> Old Easter pics she is sharing
> 
> View attachment 3436545
> View attachment 3436546
> View attachment 3436547
> View attachment 3436549


um, the mom and the step dad-I think it's the step dad?- look better than her and JayZ


----------



## GoGlam

azania said:


> She looks like she goes up and down 10-15 pounds within 2 weeks. It's crazy!



Agreed... I venture to say even 20 lbs!!! It makes no sense


----------



## Lounorada

*At Coldplay’s concert in The Hamptons on August 7, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Out for dinner in Capri, Italy on August 9, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She looks cute


----------



## berrydiva

Where her shoes?


----------



## New-New

berrydiva said:


> Where her shoes?


I think they're in her hand behind the bag


----------



## knasarae

I read an article with this last set of pics that says she's pregnant.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> I read an article with this last set of pics that says she's pregnant.



There are pics of her today on a jet ski; no pregnant woman would jet ski.


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in Sicily.*

Tumblr


----------



## mkr

Blue looks so cute in that outfit.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been enjoying a picturesque holiday in Italy with her family.

And Beyonce looked stylish as she was spotted in Lipari, Sicily with husband Jay Z and their adorable daughter Blue Ivy on Friday.

Rocking a black one-piece swimsuit, the 34-year-old superstar enjoyed the sights and sounds of the beautiful island with her nearest and dearest.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-Jay-Z-daughter-Blue-Ivy.html#ixzz4HHYDUkAg


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> There are pics of her today on a jet ski; no pregnant woman would jet ski.


Wait. What? Why not? I've never heard this...women can do most things they used to previously while pregnant as long as they're healthy enough to do that activity. There are pregnant women who still lift weights, why couldn't they jet ski?


----------



## Yoshi1296

I don't think she's pregnant either. She still has a lot of her tour left, it would be way too tough on her to be pregnant and traveling that much to perform all those concerts. 

But I wouldn't be surprised if they planned on having another baby after her tour is finished though.


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> Wait. What? Why not? I've never heard this...women can do most things they used to previously while pregnant as long as they're healthy enough to do that activity. There are pregnant women who still lift weights, why couldn't they jet ski?



I guess jet skiing is risky because there is a potential chance of getting injured really bad in case an accident were to happen, which can potentially lead to a miscarriage. A lot of women do a lot of things while being pregnant but I think jet skiing is one of those things that probably should be avoided.


----------



## mkr

I was told not to ride a motor cycle when I was pregnant.  I think it was due to the vibration not being good for the baby.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her street style leaves a lot to be desired but her vacation looks are cute. She's put on weight but it looks good on her.


----------



## Yoshi1296

mkr said:


> I was told not to ride a motor cycle when I was pregnant.  I think it was due to the vibration not being good for the baby.



Yup my sister-in-law was told the same thing while she was pregnant. My brother loves motorcycles and has a few but she wasn't allowed to go anywhere on the motorcycle.

I've heard some people aren't allowed to even ride in cars while pregnant due to complications.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Wait. What? Why not? I've never heard this...women can do most things they used to previously while pregnant as long as they're healthy enough to do that activity. There are pregnant women who still lift weights, why couldn't they jet ski?



No woman who has a history of miscarriage is going to risk her baby on a jet ski. Pregnant women aren't even allowed on certain rides at an amusement park; why would they be allowed on a jet ski?


----------



## bisousx

Yeah.. I'm very comfortable on a jet ski, been going on them since I was young. But I got into an accident awhile ago and had to be rescued by lifeguards. The ocean is much riskier than it looks or feels when you're on a jet ski.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> No woman who has a history of miscarriage is going to risk her baby on a jet ski. Pregnant women aren't even allowed on certain rides at an amusement park; why would they be allowed on a jet ski?


Yes, pregnant woman aren't allowed on some rides but amusement parks also want to limit lawsuits. Commercial places wouldn't allow women on a jet ski to avoid lawsuits as well. Obviously there's a risk on a pregnant woman with any activity that puts pressure on the womb. However, not all things are dangerous if someone is healthy even if they had a history of miscarriage and are now in the safe zone.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Bag*Snob

LOL at the sheets on the clothesline. We used to do that as a kid and make a fort to play in.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## terebina786

Why are they sitting at different tables?

Bey looks like she's been eating well on vacation.  I'd hate to have the paps after me and having to cover a food baby.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The only reason I think she could be pregnant is because she keeps covering up her stomach but she might just be insecure about her post pregnancy kangaroo pouch so many women battle long after having a baby. She either always has her hand over her midsection or strategically places something in front of it. 

Bey and Blue look cute in their matching coverups.


----------



## berrydiva

I love that orange pink coverup.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

*Sardinia / August 17, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## bisousx

Love the white sweater look. I'd look like a marshmallow in it.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The matching coverups are really cute.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

The older jay gets the uglier he gets lol


----------



## YSoLovely

Definitely* NOT* pregnant


----------



## justthefacts

YSoLovely said:


> Definitely* NOT* pregnant



I'm going to have to agree with you on that one!!! Lolol


----------



## Bag*Snob

Did she really jump from that high?  Fear of heights is kicking in.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Definitely* NOT* pregnant


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Definitely* NOT* pregnant


That's a crazy high jump.


----------



## mkr

Looks like she's gonna hit the boat!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## terebina786

Looking at these pics I realized that my thighs are as thick as Bey's but my calves aren't...  Just my random thought of the day.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I'm surprised I have like all of her vacation outfits.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Did we ever determine why she always holds her thighs like that? Just a habit?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I know their vacations be expensive lol.


----------



## L etoile

She looks great on this vacation.


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce channelled her fearless alter-ego Sasha Fierce as she jumped 30ft off the deck of her rented super yacht, The Galactica Star, while on holiday in Sardinia with Jay Z.

The 34-year-old looked incredible as she took the leap, wearing a pretty bright yellow swimsuit which flattered her figure perfectly.

The ensemble was low-cut in design and showed off her ample assets as she stood on the top deck and prepared to land in the water.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...imsuit-jumps-boat-Sardinia.html#ixzz4HkzT4uIU


----------



## Brklynjuice87

That one piece don't look flattering on her


----------



## White Orchid

Brklynjuice87 said:


> The older jay gets the uglier he gets lol


Ouch lol.  I still don't know how she even married him.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

lmao. Beyonce has been pregnant for five years. I highly doubt she would get pregnant while on a tour. But people will say that accidents happen and blah blah blah.


----------



## Lounorada

Bey is always 'pregnant' when she's on vacation... pregnant with a food baby because it looks like girl eats _well_ when she's on vacay and who can blame her, it's part of what going on vacation is all about, indulging and enjoying yourself!


----------



## Sasha2012

They're the biggest power couple in the music industry.

So it was fitting that Beyonce and Jay Z decided to coordinate in his and hers power suits on Monday for the Hands Of Stone premiere in New York City.

The 34-year-old singer and the 46-year-old rapper skipped the red carpet, but their pal Usher (who stars in the film) snapped a photo of them inside the event.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...suits-Hands-Stone-premiere.html#ixzz4I8zHJzsJ


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Jay need to live in suits, he always look good in them. Bey looks cute as well. I would be so annoyed if someone ran up on me with their dingy ass camera in my face. Her bodyguard must be on a night off


----------



## morgan20

What's up with Bey's face in the first picture? I do like her suit


----------



## AEGIS

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Jay need to live in suits, he always look good in them. Bey looks cute as well. I would be so annoyed if someone ran up on me with their dingy ass camera in my face. Her bodyguard must be on a night off


I agree. Suits are so flattering on him


----------



## GoGlam

If I were Beyoncé I wouldn't want to jump that high for fear of rupturing one of my implants.  She must've hit the water with some force.


----------



## chowlover2

Finally a pretty pair of shoes. So glad she's out of those clunky platforms she was wearing. And her feet are pretty too. No bunions like some other ladies. I like the whole look!


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> If I were Beyoncé I wouldn't want to jump that high for fear of rupturing one of my implants.  She must've hit the water with some force.


Perhaps she doesn't actually have implants.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Perhaps she doesn't actually have implants.



I don't think she has them. People shouldn't forget push-up bras and chicken cutlets.


----------



## Lounorada

They both look good! I don't normally like couples coordinating outfits, but their grey outfits are cute.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have never seen anyone get that close to them. Not even Solange in that elevator. J/k 

Where is her bodyguard?


----------



## New-New

Beyonce is serving up business fish in that suit and I am living for it honestly


----------



## August_Lee

I've seen that 'fan' before, he's one of those guys who stalks seeks out celebrities for pictures. Wonder where were their bodyguard?

Both Bey and Jay-Z really good even though I wish she would let that blonde/light brown go and bring back the darker hair circa Dreamgirls.




src


----------



## mrsinsyder

VMAs


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She looks so much like Jay there. i wonder if the red carpet scares her a little being yelled at by paps and all.


----------



## mkr

I would love that dress if it weren't for the ANGEL WINGS?


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm crying lmfao


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Blue was not here for the paps. She has Jay whole mouth area


----------



## Wildflower22

She looks absurd. Sorry.


----------



## Lounorada

*2016 MTV Video Music Awards at Madison Square Garden on August 28, 2016 in New York City.*
Wearing a Francesco Scognamiglio Haute Couture dress / Lorraine Schwartz jewels.

Zimbio


----------



## mkr

I hate to say this but Kim K wore something very similar to this at an awards/gala, minus the Llasa Apso.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Bey smile look off


----------



## mkr

Could too much botox paralyze her lip?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Bey smile look off


It looked weird in motion too; maybe she was just distracted because Blue was there?


----------



## Jayne1

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Bey smile look off


Where's her gummy smile?  That gummy smile kept her looking sweet as well as gorgeous.


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyoncé managed to steal the show before it had even begun as she made her entrance at the MTV VMAs on Sunday.

The 34-year-old Lemonade hitmaker looked simply sensational in a dramatic beaded gown with feathered wings as she glided down the red carpet alongside her little princess Blue Ivy, four.

All eyes were on the mother-daughter duo as they posed for photos at Madison Square Garden in New York before the show kicked off.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lue-Ivy-date-2016-MTV-VMAs.html#ixzz4Ig5Pi9jj


----------



## mkr

Blue is not impressed.


----------



## White Orchid

Well at least the kid looks thrilled to be there....


----------



## terebina786

Can someone explain the women with Bey?


----------



## robtee




----------



## leeann

Is anything covering her crotch area?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

terebina786 said:


> Can someone explain the women with Bey?



Her artist Chloe and Halle, trayvon, Eric garner, Mike brown, and Oscar grant mothers. The girl with vertigo is a model. They was all in her lemonade trailer


----------



## mkr

leeann said:


> Is anything covering her crotch area?


Air.


----------



## berrydiva

leeann said:


> Is anything covering her crotch area?


Yall are too obsessed with crotches. lol


----------



## berrydiva

There are so many things going on here that I don't understand that I don't know where to begin...


----------



## GoGlam

When she tries to be deep, I feel she fails miserably.  I don't find her an intellectual, so it seems completely off.


----------



## Sassys

I thought it was suppose to be Rih's big night. Why are they letting Beyonce perform so long? I would be pissed.


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> I thought it was suppose to be Rih's big night. Why are they letting Beyonce perform so long? I would be pissed.



I don't know about their relationship, but from the sidelines, it seems like a Diana Ross/Florence competitive type of situation. Whatever Beyoncé wants in the industry, she seems to get.  Seems like she wanted everyone to forget about Rihanna.  She even brought out all these metaphors... Seemed to set herself on fire, etc.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Well mtv told bey she can have as much time as she wants. Beyoncé is the last great performer she made everyone look mediocre


----------



## terebina786

Um she lip-synched most of it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Diana/Flo?

No.


----------



## GoGlam

BagOuttaHell said:


> Diana/Flo?
> 
> No.



You clearly don't get it.  Diana was even with Berry, or Jay-Z in this simile.  But ok.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

GoGlam said:


> I don't know about their relationship, but from the sidelines, it seems like a Diana Ross/Florence competitive type of situation. Whatever Beyoncé wants in the industry, she seems to get.  Seems like she wanted everyone to forget about Rihanna.  She even brought out all these metaphors... Seemed to set herself on fire, etc.



Bey is very competitive. I doubt she would let mtv do that to her on her vanguard night.


----------



## GoGlam

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Bey is very competitive. I doubt she would let mtv do that to her on her vanguard night.



Nope, not at all!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Bey's performance was so good! Everyone else's performance afterwards should've been canceled. She slayed!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hahaha!!


----------



## New-New

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Well mtv told bey she can have as much time as she wants. Beyoncé is the last great performer she made everyone look mediocre


Tea! like Beyonce made everyone else look sad like people don't give ha the credit she deserves.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

GoGlam said:


> You clearly don't get it.  Diana was even with Berry, or Jay-Z in this simile.  But ok.



 It wasn't a good analogy bec Rihanna is a superstar in her own right. Flo was never. 

The media is going to kiss both of their asses when it comes to this show anyway. Like usual.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> I don't know about their relationship, but from the sidelines, it seems like a Diana Ross/Florence competitive type of situation. Whatever Beyoncé wants in the industry, she seems to get.  Seems like she wanted everyone to forget about Rihanna.  She even brought out all these metaphors... Seemed to set herself on fire, etc.


How is Florence a comparison to Rihanna?


----------



## mari_merry

2016 MTV Video Music Awards


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her whole performance rocked.


----------



## White Orchid

We don't get MTV on free to air TV here but I must say, that white gown is doing her no favours.

I wanna watch Kanye's rant lol.  Anyone?


----------



## mari_merry

White Orchid said:


> We don't get MTV on free to air TV here but I must say, that white gown is doing her no favours.
> 
> I wanna watch Kanye's rant lol.  Anyone?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagOuttaHell said:


> It wasn't a good analogy bec Rihanna is a superstar in her own right. Flo was never.
> 
> The media is going to kiss both of their asses when it comes to this show anyway. Like usual.



I agree that the industry caters to bey. I think her rabid fans make them do it. People in the industry know if they say one bad word about bey her stans will attack. I don't think the industry kiss rih ass like they do bey.


----------



## White Orchid

mari_merry said:


>



I'm half way through.  I don't know if I can make it to the end.  Why are those idiots in th audience applauding after each sentence???

And even Phelps is standing there smiling???  What the???  That chlorine must have seeped through to his brain.  I cannot believe this man's popularity.  Shame on you America.


----------



## AEGIS

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I agree that the industry caters to bey. I think her rabid fans make them do it. People in the industry know if they say one bad word about bey her stans will attack. I don't think the industry kiss rih ass like they do bey.



what? Every year Rihanna is getting an award, just like Beyonce. The industry just tag teams who gets it. It's very annoying bc in a sense they're the only two in the game.


----------



## AEGIS

That lil girl looks just like Jay


----------



## pursegrl12

I literally thought someone photoshopped jay's face on her.....I can't....


----------



## Brklynjuice87

AEGIS said:


> what? Every year Rihanna is getting an award, just like Beyonce. The industry just tag teams who gets it. It's very annoying bc in a sense they're the only two in the game.



I'm not talking about getting awards. Let me get some sleep and I will explain later lol


----------



## Lounorada

*VMA Performance *

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*After the VMA's.*

Tumblr


----------



## mkr

Jay looks like he is in the doghouse.


----------



## berrydiva

Her makeup looks nice.


----------



## scarlet555

Nice but not necessary...  Sure, why not though, 
is it real?  I thought people called her pancake booty?


----------



## berrydiva

scarlet555 said:


> Nice but not necessary...  Sure, why not though,
> is it real?  I thought people called her pancake booty?


I don't remember Beyonce ever being referred to as pancake booty nor do I remember her not having a booty. It's not all that big to think it's fake plus it actually moves. I feel like hers is natural especially looking at her momma and probably only got bigger due to age/weight gain. However, at this point no one believes anyone's behind is real.


----------



## Lounorada

She is adorable!

Instagram/Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

Instagram


----------



## berrydiva

Both Kim and Kanye are looking at Beyonce and Jay, respectively...lol...what weirdos.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> She is adorable!
> 
> Instagram/Tumblr
> View attachment 3452777


She looks cute but the extensions in young kid's hair bothers me.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Both Kim and Kanye are looking at Beyonce and Jay, respectively...lol...what weirdos.


And Beyonce is probably saying "J tell that b!tch to quit staring at me or we have a problem."


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She looks cute but the extensions in young kid's hair bothers me.


Agreed. It's completely unnecessary.


----------



## lallybelle

Who dresses this chick? Every "outfit" is awful.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

lallybelle said:


> Who dresses this chick? Every "outfit" is awful.



I think she is following the lemonade Louisiana style them. All of her dresses reflect that


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

berrydiva said:


> She looks cute but the extensions in young kid's hair bothers me.


Yea, she looks super cute but I agree.



mkr said:


> Jay looks like he is in the doghouse.


I think he's just trying to avoid stepping on that monstrosity of a dress.


----------



## bag-princess

lallybelle said:


> Who dresses this chick? Every "outfit" is awful.




That dress is so ugly!! Just awful! I think it's obvious that the Queen Bey dresses herself! That is why she is always an epic fail! I can't even imagine someone trying to tell her she looks as bad as she so often does!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

She really is the last great performer left, so much stage presence, she makes Rih look like a joke in comparison. 

I really need to know how she drops so much weight in a few days, she looks like she eats everything she wants on vacation (as she should) and then she turns up on the red carpet a week later looking perfectly slim. It makes no sense.


----------



## GoGlam

Prima Ballerina said:


> She really is the last great performer left, so much stage presence, she makes Rih look like a joke in comparison.
> 
> I really need to know how she drops so much weight in a few days, she looks like she eats everything she wants on vacation (as she should) and then she turns up on the red carpet a week later looking perfectly slim. It makes no sense.



I don't even like Beyoncé and most of her whiney music but I agree... She has onstage presence down and it is seamless for her.

I also don't understand her ability to fluctuate so much in weight! It's practically miraculous! Maybe she does those cellophane type wraps haha


----------



## terebina786

Prima Ballerina said:


> She really is the last great performer left, so much stage presence, she makes Rih look like a joke in comparison.
> 
> *I really need to know how she drops so much weight in a few days, she looks like she eats everything she wants on vacation (as she should) and then she turns up on the red carpet a week later looking perfectly slim. It makes no sense*.



I was wondering this too! Her thighs looked thick AF on vacation but slimmer on TV.


----------



## berrydiva

Prima Ballerina said:


> I really need to know how she drops so much weight in a few days, she looks like she eats everything she wants on vacation (as she should) and then she turns up on the red carpet a week later looking perfectly slim. It makes no sense.


It's probably like how body builders gain a little weight when they're not competing; but then they clean up their diet and exercise hard for a week before their competition.


----------



## Chagall

She has enormous thighs. Her outfits don't compliment her.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> It's probably like how body builders gain a little weight when they're not competing; but then they clean up their diet and exercise hard for a week before their competition.


I have the same body type (pear shape) and two weeks of serious dieting gives me the same results.
Too bad I hate that lemon diet
I also wonder if there is some photoshop involved.


----------



## Lounorada

*Tumblr


*


----------



## mkr

Putting on a pair of heels makes you look thinner too.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> She has enormous thighs. Her outfits don't compliment her.


Her thighs are hardly enormous. Not everyone wants or finds attractive rail thin thighs. Count me as one of those people that prefer to be thick but fit.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> I have the same body type (pear shape) and two weeks of serious dieting gives me the same results.
> Too bad I hate that lemon diet
> I also wonder if there is some photoshop involved.


I can relate. If I cut out all meat/poultry/alcohol for a week and stick to mostly fish/veggies/whole grains, I lose a lot too.

There's probably photoshop too for pics. I doubt there's editing in videos as that's extremely expensive. Who knows...I think she just goes up and down easy. Her body just seems like she's a thickums naturally.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> She has enormous thighs. Her outfits don't compliment her.


Her thick thighs match her thick butt and she looks good that way.  That is how it is supposed to be isn't it?  If it's natural anyway.  Which she had a big butt when she got famous.  Back and then it was just her and JLo  and everyone else went out and bought a butt.


----------



## uhpharm01

mkr said:


> Putting on a pair of heels makes you look thinner too.


I need to start practicing then


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> Her thick thighs match her thick butt and she looks good that way.  That is how it is supposed to be isn't it?  If it's natural anyway.  Which she had a big butt when she got famous.  Back and then it was just her and JLo  and everyone else went out and bought a butt.


If it's natural I guess but I still think the outfits she chooses are unflattering to her. She is a good looking woman but she needs a better stylist.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> If it's natural I guess but I still think the outfits she chooses are unflattering to her. She is a good looking woman but she needs a better stylist.


With this body shape, it is very hard to have skinny thighs and why hide what is naturally hers, anyways?
Not for nothing, some people prefer thicker, juicier body.
what do you think that she should wear?


----------



## Chagall

So we can comment on Kimbo but not Beyoncé?


----------



## Lounorada

*Blue Ivy Carter Wore an $11,000 Couture Dress to the VMAs*
*A princess's wardrobe doesn't come cheap*

Four-year-old Blue Ivy Carter attended last night's MTV VMAs in a dream princess gown, Lorraine Schwartz-designed crown, and Giuseppe Zanotti high-top sneakers.
It was a_ fancy _look—one where the dress alone cost $10,950, Page Six confirmed with Bergdorf Goodman.
It was a couture Mischka Aoki number with a full length tulle skirt and gold metallic laser-cut bodice. It's from the designer's spring/summer collection and isn't sold out…yet.

http://www.elle.com/fashion/celebri...wears-11k-mischka-aoki-gown-to-mtv-vmas-2016/


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> *Blue Ivy Carter Wore an $11,000 Couture Dress to the VMAs*
> *A princess's wardrobe doesn't come cheap*
> 
> Four-year-old Blue Ivy Carter attended last night's MTV VMAs in a dream princess gown, Lorraine Schwartz-designed crown, and Giuseppe Zanotti high-top sneakers.
> It was a_ fancy _look—one where the dress alone cost $10,950, Page Six confirmed with Bergdorf Goodman.
> It was a couture Mischka Aoki number with a full length tulle skirt and gold metallic laser-cut bodice. It's from the designer's spring/summer collection and isn't sold out…yet.
> 
> http://www.elle.com/fashion/celebri...wears-11k-mischka-aoki-gown-to-mtv-vmas-2016/
> View attachment 3453737



Wtf that's insane!!


----------



## White Orchid

I sincerely hope if she's lavishing such obscene amounts on a CHILD that she's also donating a lot to the less fortunate in society.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> So we can comment on Kimbo but not Beyoncé?


Bey's thickness is natural and she's not tryna hide anything for the most part.  Kim is all fake and attention seeking.

Bey can't dress herself for sh!t for what it's worth.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> Bey's thickness is natural and she's not tryna hide anything for the most part.  Kim is all fake and attention seeking.
> 
> Bey can't dress herself for sh!t for what it's worth.


That's why she needs a stylist or a better one.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> So we can comment on Kimbo but not Beyoncé?


Beyonce, JLo, Serena, Rihanna, etc bodies are natural as opposed to Kim's who is manufactured. I think there's something a bit different when someone can't control their body type vs someone who manufactures their body. Her being thick is natural and she will never have skinny thighs. One of the problems, I see, that we have as women is that we try to force our bodies to be something it's not and try to conform to impossible standards of beauty that isn't realistic. And, like I said before not everyone finds skinny thighs attractive in the same manner you feel her thighs are enormous (possibly unattractive - I don't want to speak for you).

However, people seem to get a h*rdon when talking negatively about Kim. I would say in the other threads, outside of Kardashians, there seems to be some balance.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> I sincerely hope if she's lavishing such obscene amounts on a CHILD that she's also donating a lot to the less fortunate in society.


Beyonce and Jay apparently donate quite a lot of millions quietly.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Chagall said:


> So we can comment on Kimbo but not Beyoncé?


Yep! I noticed this hypocrisy a few years ago. Popularity rules on this forum. #herdmentality


----------



## BadAzzBish

mkr said:


> Bey's thickness is natural and she's not tryna hide anything for the most part.  Kim is all fake and attention seeking.
> 
> Bey can't dress herself for sh!t for what it's worth.


But she's been caught padding, using photoshop (thigh gap) and has had plastic surgery (esp nose and breasts). Imo Bey and Kim are cut from the same cloth, its just that Bey has shown more talent than Kim so its easy to hate on her.


----------



## berrydiva

BadAzzBish said:


> But she's been caught padding, using photoshop (thigh gap) and has had plastic surgery (esp nose and breasts). Imo Bey and Kim are cut from the same cloth, its just that Bey has shown more talent than Kim so its easy to hate on her.


All celebs and non-celebs "photoshop" so I generally dismiss that at this point. Is photoshop even the right term anymore? Seems like it's just what one does when posting to IG. I can buy the Beyonce nose job story but I still don't buy the breast job especially since one day her boobs are big and the next they're small - I feel like their push ups, cutlets, taping, etc. They're all phony to a degree which is why I don't understand the effort people expense in "exposing" them....but to each I guess.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wtf that's insane!!



More than likely she prob got that dress for blue free


----------



## Brklynjuice87

lol at the the bey and Kim comparisons


----------



## mama13drama99

Brklynjuice87 said:


> lol at the the bey and Kim comparisons



[emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19] The stretching I read in some of these threads certainly should cause for some insane flexibility.  Perhaps I'll try it and give up yoga!


----------



## limom

BadAzzBish said:


> Yep! I noticed this hypocrisy a few years ago. Popularity rules on this forum. #herdmentality


Who are you calling a sheep?
It goes both way....


----------



## ForeverYoung87

White Orchid said:


> I sincerely hope if she's lavishing such obscene amounts on a CHILD that she's also donating a lot to the less fortunate in society.



It's their money they can spend what they like on their child


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I can relate. If I cut out all meat/poultry/alcohol for a week and stick to mostly fish/veggies/whole grains, I lose a lot too.
> 
> There's probably photoshop too for pics. I doubt there's editing in videos as that's extremely expensive. Who knows...I think she just goes up and down easy. Her body just seems like she's a thickums naturally.



Mine is the opposite. I went straight protein (beef, chicken, some fish) and NOTHING else for two weeks and I lost a lot, even in my thighs, which is the hardest part to lose for me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mama13drama99 said:


> [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19] The stretching I read in some of these threads certainly should cause for some insane flexibility.  Perhaps I'll try it and give up yoga!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## limom

terebina786 said:


> Mine is the opposite. I went straight protein (beef, chicken, some fish) and NOTHING else for two weeks and I lost a lot, even in my thighs, which is the hardest part to lose for me.


Did you exercise at all and if so what did you do?
How many calories do you think you ate?
Thanks


----------



## terebina786

limom said:


> Did you exercise at all and if so what did you do?
> How many calories do you think you ate?
> Thanks



It was basically the Dukan diet.  Eat as much lean protein as you want, there's no limit.  3 - 4 days a week of moderate cardio and ate when I was hungry.  Yeah it works but as soon as you go back to eating regularly (ie carbs), the weight comes back.
Now I'm into serious training and because of that I get hungry more often... But I'll say that squats and leg lifts are literally your thighs and lower abs best friends (coupled with a fairly clean diet).


----------



## limom

terebina786 said:


> It was basically the Dukan diet.  Eat as much lean protein as you want, there's no limit.  3 - 4 days a week of moderate cardio and ate when I was hungry.  Yeah it works but as soon as you go back to eating regularly (ie carbs), the weight comes back.
> Now I'm into serious training and because of that I get hungry more often... But I'll say that squats and leg lifts are literally your thighs and lower abs best friends (coupled with a fairly clean diet).


Thanks.
Will look into the diet.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> I sincerely hope if she's lavishing such obscene amounts on a CHILD that she's also donating a lot to the less fortunate in society.


I always think that too.


----------



## justthefacts

She does.  It's all relative.  Her spending that much is like you or I spending $300 on our own child.


----------



## Lounorada

I would guess Bey & Jay didn't spend a single cent on Blue's VMA outfit, it's no different to adult celebs wearing borrowed designer clothes for events.
The dress was most likely gifted or borrowed to her along with the Zanotti sneakers and the L.Schwartz tiara was probably borrowed or a gift, also.
All three things worn by Miss Blue is free worldwide advertising


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

Blue is not here for the cameras.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> It was basically the Dukan diet.  Eat as much lean protein as you want, there's no limit.  3 - 4 days a week of moderate cardio and ate when I was hungry.  Yeah it works but as soon as you go back to eating regularly (ie carbs), the weight comes back.
> Now I'm into serious training and because of that I get hungry more often... But I'll say that squats and leg lifts are literally your thighs and lower abs best friends (coupled with a fairly clean diet).


So there's no veggies involved? What do you drink, water mostly?


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> So there's no veggies involved? What do you drink, water mostly?



You add in veggies 10 days in if you want but only specific ones and yeah 8 - 10 glasses of water a day.


----------



## morgan20

She looks like Bey in the last picture


----------



## Sassys




----------



## GoGlam

No style whatsoever.  She just doesn't look good in a lot of clothing too.  That shirt would look great on Rihanna... Or me!


----------



## mari_merry

At 2016 US Open in New York


----------



## berrydiva

That hair color is awful. I thought something was off about her face but realized that it's just because she rarely wears her hair off her face.


----------



## Lounorada

*Tumblr*


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> That hair color is awful. I thought something was off about her face but realized that it's just because she rarely wears her hair off her face.


That was my first thought. That yellow blonde is horrible. She is a pretty woman but her hair rarely ever does her justice. She looks so much better with darker hair.


----------



## Chagall

Is her hair that long and thick or does she wear extensions? I wouldn't choose the colour but if it's natural it's great.


----------



## Swanky

It's not her hair


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's not her hair



What do you mean? She bought it.


----------



## Swanky

Pretty sure we know she didn't mean does she own it or is it on loan


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> That hair color is awful. I thought something was off about her face but realized that it's just because she rarely wears her hair off her face.



I thought I was the only one who hates her hair.


----------



## morgan20

Her hair always looks too dry


----------



## mari_merry

With Bill ******* at "Made in America" music festival in Philadelphia on September 4, 2016


----------



## Sassys

Soul Train Birthday party last night


----------



## Sassys

Guest arriving




Usher



Diddy & Cassie



Kelly and husband



Kendrick Lamar



Carmelo & LaLa



Serena


----------



## terebina786

I wonder what she's drinking


----------



## V0N1B2

That looks like it was a really fun party


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wtf that's insane!!



With all the hungry children in the world...smh

I swear I saw a similar outfit on etsy that was just a cute


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagDiva354 said:


> With all the hungry children in the world...smh
> 
> I swear I saw a similar outfit on etsy that was just a cute


You're on a forum dedicated to expensive handbags though and your handle is HandbagDiva.


----------



## berrydiva

Puff went all out. That party looks fun.


----------



## Sassys

'They're cowards': Damon Dash slams Beyonce and Jay-Z for not speaking out after his ex-wife Rachel Roy was wrongly accused of being Becky in Lemonade

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gly-accused-Becky-Lemonade.html#ixzz4JUebYxWu


----------



## berrydiva

Damon Dash needs to sit down. Wasn't Rachel Roy is the one who first insinuated that she was "becky with the good hair" just to be messy with her IG post?


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> You're on a forum dedicated to expensive handbags though and your handle is HandbagDiva.



I was thinking the same lmao!!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yoshi1296

This party looks super awesome!! I wanna go to something like this!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

berrydiva said:


> You're on a forum dedicated to expensive handbags though and your handle is HandbagDiva.



I guarantee even if I had Oprah`s money I wouldnt put my child in a $11,000 dress to wear once.


----------



## AEGIS

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I guarantee even if I had Oprah`s money I wouldnt put my child in a $11,000 dress to wear once.



I think the point is is that you likely spend more on a bag than is necessary. You don't need anything expensive to carry your stuff in. You can use a $1 grocery store bag and donate the rest to the hungry and homeless.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

AEGIS said:


> I think the point is is that you likely spend more on a bag than is necessary. You don't need anything expensive to carry your stuff in. You can use a $1 grocery store bag and donate the rest to the hungry and homeless.



If that`s the argument then everyone would only shop at GoodWill or Salvation Army.


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagDiva354 said:


> If that`s the argument then everyone would only shop at GoodWill or Salvation Army.


----------



## Bag*Snob

If I had Bey money, my kid would be in a $10,000 dress.


----------



## Sassys

I see someone and his beard wasn't at the party. Alicia and Swizz managed to go to the concert and get a birthday party invite


----------



## Sassys

Videos from the party. Looks so much fun!!

Jay & Bey Dancing (she must have put Blue to bed and changed outfits)  https://www.instagram.com/p/BKALdxbhlsG/?taken-by=yoncesince81

Beyonce speech with Blue https://www.instagram.com/p/BKAEGoYhhIn/?taken-by=yoncesince81

Beyonce dancing with Blue https://www.instagram.com/p/BKAHSPYhWgE/?taken-by=beybleedblue

https://www.instagram.com/p/BKASK4Qh9uj/?taken-by=beybleedblue
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKAFlNJBtLx/?taken-by=beybleedbluehttps://www.instagram.com/p/BKAKyNuBQ5E/?taken-by=beybleedblue


----------



## Sassys

Dancing with Blue again - https://www.instagram.com/p/BKA-D-1jrtZ/?taken-by=beylite


----------



## deltalady

That party looked super fun! They really went all out with the costumes.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Videos from the party. Looks so much fun!!
> 
> Jay & Bey Dancing (she must have put Blue to bed and changed outfits)  https://www.instagram.com/p/BKALdxbhlsG/?taken-by=yoncesince81
> 
> Beyonce speech with Blue https://www.instagram.com/p/BKAEGoYhhIn/?taken-by=yoncesince81
> 
> Beyonce dancing with Blue https://www.instagram.com/p/BKAHSPYhWgE/?taken-by=beybleedblue
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKASK4Qh9uj/?taken-by=beybleedblue
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKAFlNJBtLx/?taken-by=beybleedbluehttps://www.instagram.com/p/BKAKyNuBQ5E/?taken-by=beybleedblue


That is one party I would have loved to have been at! It looked awesome


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> That is one party I would have loved to have been at! It looked awesome



I know!! I know someone, who was probably there. He is friends with them and I am sure he was there.


----------



## Sassys

Cookie and Magic Johnson's 25th Wedding Anniversary party in Monte Carlo


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

I can only take her seriously from the neck down...that's a cute romper.


----------



## Sassys

Jay Z and Diddy top Forbes' list of highest-earning hip-hop stars... while Kanye West lags behind 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ars-Kanye-West-lags-behind.html#ixzz4Jb9viQec


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> *I can only take her seriously from the neck down*...that's a cute romper.


This.
Her hair is a mess. I never understand how women think the colour of urine is a good choice of colour for their hair 
Bey is far too rich to be having dreadful looking hair.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Guest arriving
> 
> View attachment 3459859
> 
> 
> Usher
> View attachment 3459860
> 
> 
> Diddy & Cassie
> View attachment 3459861
> 
> 
> Kelly and husband
> View attachment 3459862
> 
> 
> Kendrick Lamar
> View attachment 3459863
> 
> 
> Carmelo & LaLa
> View attachment 3459864
> 
> 
> Serena
> View attachment 3459872



Cassie and Solange [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

So is she really in to Led Zeppelin?


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> So is she really in to Led Zeppelin?


I have a rolling stone t-shirt on right now and don't know a thing about them. I bought it because it caught my eye.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> So is she really in to Led Zeppelin?


Fool in the Rain is my jam but I doubt she knows Led Zeppelin....but vintage rock t-shirts are just fashion now.


----------



## New-New

I'm wearing a vintage Metallica tour t shirt and I can't even name a single song lmao


----------



## NY_Mami

Sassys said:


> Videos from the party. Looks so much fun!!
> 
> Jay & Bey Dancing (she must have put Blue to bed and changed outfits)  https://www.instagram.com/p/BKALdxbhlsG/?taken-by=yoncesince81
> 
> Beyonce speech with Blue https://www.instagram.com/p/BKAEGoYhhIn/?taken-by=yoncesince81
> 
> Beyonce dancing with Blue https://www.instagram.com/p/BKAHSPYhWgE/?taken-by=beybleedblue
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKASK4Qh9uj/?taken-by=beybleedblue
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKAFlNJBtLx/?taken-by=beybleedbluehttps://www.instagram.com/p/BKAKyNuBQ5E/?taken-by=beybleedblue


I wish I was there!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wow that looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her Instagram bores me to tears lol. Solange and Tina Instagram are way more engaging and fun.


----------



## Lounorada

*Recent tour pictures.*

Tumblr


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> *Recent tour pictures.*
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3475777
> 
> View attachment 3475778
> 
> View attachment 3475779
> 
> View attachment 3475780
> 
> View attachment 3475781
> 
> View attachment 3475782
> View attachment 3475783
> View attachment 3475784



That cheetah print Tom Ford outfit is everything!! She looks great in all her pictures!


----------



## mkr

I love the snake print boots.


----------



## txpharmgrl

Saw her last night in New Orleans,she was amazing.


----------



## berrydiva

I love the animal print outfit.


----------



## terebina786

I usually hate animal print anything but she slays it!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

That red or orange stage outfit - just no, but I do agree - she knows how to wear animal prints. Or at least it seems so in b&w photos


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I wonder how much these artist really get paid when their tour grosses 100- 200 million.


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I wonder how much these artist really get paid when their tour grosses 100- 200 million.


Artists usually keep the majority of the money they make from touring...it's typically been where they earn their money and not album sales. That whole paradigm is shifting it seem though. And Beyonce seems to be one of the smarter ones about it where her Parkwood Group company is actually does the production - so she's paid as an artist and paid for the production. I can appreciate that hustle.

But the money made from touring is why you still see artist like The Eagles, Phil Collins, Rod Stewart, Rolling Stone, Aerosmith - all those heritage acts - still doing exceptionally well even though they're really not releasing music.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I understand but what about their overhead expenses?


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I understand but what about their overhead expenses?


Typically, for artists with labels, the labels front the cost and it will get deducted from the revenues then the artists get paid after all expenses are paid. The way it should work if Beyonce's own company is the production company - they get the commissions, they bill for production expenses, take care of salaries, etc. They would take pay for their expenses and then pay her. Production/overhead cost may not be as much as you think....sometimes $1.5-3m per show for "superstar acts". So her production fees may look something like $50-75m....that's a lot she's taking home if the tour generated $200m.

A few years ago U2 made headlines because they had a production cost of something like $25m per show...can't remember the exact number...but then again, their concert was the largest grossing concert ever - think they made like $800 million.

I can't even seeing Beyonce's production costing that much...she utilizes lots of dancers, big screens and musicians but not lots of theatrics or complicates stage sets.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I keep hearing people say people like her need to keep touring because of money. I don't know something stupid like that


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think it's probably very expensive to be Beyonce lol


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Yoshi1296

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3477779
> View attachment 3477780



Woah are those custom Gucci bomber jackets they're wearing? Damn I would love to have one of those.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3477779
> View attachment 3477780


Look at Blue rocking that outfit, showing her Mama how it's done  So cute!
Bey looking a mess in those shredded jeans. That bomber would have looked better with plain jeans.


----------



## berrydiva

^^agree...the shredded jeans are too much.


I wonder if Blue gets excited to dress like her mom.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Yeah I hate the jeans too it's team too much


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Atlanta show was Great!  There were a lot of surprise guest at the beginning, Usher and a bunch of ATL rappers T.I., Two Chains,Y oung Jeezy, DJ Khaled, Ludacris, Dream, and a bunch of other rappers I don't listen too. lol

Beyonce gave me life though. Started my week off right!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That hair color is horrid.

Blue and Bey look so cute in their matching bomber jackets but she just had to go OD. with the shredded jeans and pageant hair. Plain denim, a ponytail and some hoops would've looked better, IMO.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Popping in to say I just downloaded the entire Lemonade album a few months too late. In one word..wow.


----------



## knasarae

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Popping in to say I just downloaded the entire Lemonade album a few months too late. In one word..wow.


Better late than never lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

knasarae said:


> Better late than never lol



I know, lol. I regret not getting it sooner. It's really good.


----------



## gazoo

I just downloaded it too. Blown away. It's sooooooo good!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Popping in to say I just downloaded the entire Lemonade album a few months too late. In one word..wow.



Yup it's pretty awesome, I'm still listening to it on repeat during my daily commute.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I much prefer self titled to Lemonade. The visuals help sell the album a little more but on it's own I'm pretty 'meh' about. The only song I still play from it is "All Night" Love, love that one.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I much prefer self titled to Lemonade. The visuals help sell the album a little more but on it's own I'm pretty 'meh' about. The only song I still play from it is "All Night" Love, love that one.



Agree, don't see what is so great about Lemonade. I only play "6 inch and "Freedom"


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I think it's her better album. If she doesn't win aoty her fans are going to riot lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The Hive ain't gon do sh!t but deal with it, tbh. There will be meltdowns but that's about all they can do. I wouldn't mind seeing Chance win over Lemonade (not likely to happen but still)  His album is in my top three releases this year.


----------



## terebina786

Lemonade is alright, I haven't really listened to it all the way through.  Beyonce is far better album IMO and probably her best.


----------



## knasarae

I actually liked Lemonade a lot better without the visual.  But I do like Beyonce' better.  I like them both though.  I agree about Coloring Book, that album is great!


----------



## lallybelle

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I think it's her better album. If she doesn't win aoty her fans are going to riot lol.


LOL since Adele is going to win every award there is for "25". The Hive can suck it. The meltdowns will be epic though. Will they dare go in on Adele like they did Beck?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

25 isn't worthy of AOTY, honestly. It was safe and there was no growth from her last album, she sounds the same...and I love Adele. The Grammys love her so I'm sure she will clean house but there are far more deserving releases this year.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 25 isn't worthy of AOTY, honestly. It was safe and there was no growth from her last album, she sounds the same...and I love Adele. The Grammys love her so I'm sure she will clean house but there are far more deserving releases this year.


 I agree and Adele didn't win any awards at the vma's. I think will win aoty. It would be some shyt if drake so it though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I agree and Adele didn't win any awards at the vma's. I think will win aoty. It would be some shyt if drake so it though.



Drake doesn't deserve to win either. I love him but Views was so-so and it's time for him to step his cookies up. But if he did win I would die laughing because people would seethe. His peers already feel a way about his success. Number one album for 13 weeks, Best selling album of the year, a billion streams, and AOTY on top of that? Ch, anger, hurt and sub shots would be everywhere. He has a shot at best rap album, tho. It's going to be between Drake, Ye and maybe Chance.


----------



## berrydiva

^I'd prefer to see Chance get it but Ye had a good album. As a non-Drake fan, I would say this is actually the first album of his that I actually enjoyed.  I was excited for Adele's album but tbh, I couldny stand it and I love her talent. Limonade lost me, although I like her vocals most on this over all her albums. The Grammys are BS anyway though


----------



## BagOuttaHell

IMO Lemonade has better lyrical content than self titled Beyonce. And I loved that album.

21 is better than 25. And I don't think she had as many monster singles as 21. I think it is Beyonce's. Or the votes could be split and you'll have a dark horse slide in again. I don't know about Drake. I'd love to see it. Not because Views is his best but the seething in hip hop may rival a Beyhive meltdown. But Will he even be nominated? He has crapped on the Grammys in the past.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I just read she is doing the super bowl with gaga. The nfl tweeted it but people are saying it's just speculation


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I love Lemonade, I think Freedom is the best song in her career, and as far as the rest of the album goes, the more I listen to it, the more it grows on me. I think it has a lot of depth but it's definitely not something you fall in love at first sight (or first listen, I should say).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes, I said at the time of release Freedom was the best song of her career.

I haven't listened in a while but the only song on Lemonade I don't like is Sandcastles. 

Formation grew on me once I heard it on the album.
I have read this is a front runner for Record/Song of the year because of BLM. Lol. The song itself has nothing to do with the video. Zip. Nada.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This is her year IMO. It's the right album at the right time.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I just read she is doing the super bowl with gaga. The nfl tweeted it but people are saying it's just speculation



Again? She performed last year. Why not bring some rock'n'roll for a change? B is just.. I don't know - everything is already seen. *gonna run now*


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Again? She performed last year. Why not bring some rock'n'roll for a change? B is just.. I don't know - everything is already seen. *gonna run now*



I'm her fan (not a stan) but I think the same. So many other singers out there who are as good as her, why not them?


----------



## leeann

I think maybe because her and Gaga did a song together once so maybe Gaga asked her to perfom that song


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Appearing at the SB three times in a row is overkill. I don't like her but Gaga has hits that are way bigger than Telephone and can carry a SB on her own.


----------



## berrydiva

It's unnecessary to have her appear again. I'm curious if her first performance came with a multi-performance contract deal. That's the only thing that seems to make sense.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Brklynjuice87

If she performs it will be her fourth time. She performed in 2004


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lol at "I kiss better than I cook" that's cute. That outfit is a mess, tho.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

#fashionicon


----------



## mkr

Hey her hoohoo isn't showing so that's something.


----------



## Ms.parker123

She is a very talented artist I will give her that, but this girl has no sense of style. Even with a stylist, it's always a no for me. And I agree, there a lot of other artist out here,  no need for her to perform a SB this year. Especially after she just performed her whole album at the VMA's.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The problem with her style is that she doesn't have taste. Jessica Simpson has the same problem.


----------



## terebina786

Those shoes are absolutely hideous.  Love her clutch though!


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> Those shoes are absolutely hideous.  Love her clutch though!


I think she might of bought out the local Gucci boutique.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagOuttaHell said:


> #fashionicon


 
I really think she was pressed about rih getting that award and thought I deserve it too.


----------



## mkr

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I really think she was pressed about rih getting that award and thought I deserve it too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I really think she was pressed about rih getting that award and thought I deserve it too.



Her sister should have received it before her. I could be wrong but Beyonce doesn't even seem to be interested in fashion.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

mkr said:


>



lol. I miss that dude.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her sister should have received it before her. I could be wrong but Beyonce doesn't even seem to be interested in fashion.



Solange style is try hard. She is no fashion icon either.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagOuttaHell said:


> lol. I miss that dude.



I still can't believe we lost him, Whitney, and Michael in less than ten years


----------



## YSoLovely

Fashion Icon...






LSA


----------



## morgan20

What nonsense is this


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Oh my god what in the Gucci fail hell


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like the bag.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah the bag is cute and that's where it ends.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> lol. I miss that dude.


The Shade will never be the same....


----------



## chowlover2

Bey's left foot looking ashy in that last pic.


----------



## New-New

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Oh my god what in the Gucci fail hell


It's like all the pieces are nice on their own but them thrown together...


----------



## berrydiva

I like the sweater, bag, shoes but why do they have to be worn all at the same time. The hat and jacket are just stupid.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Fashion Icon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LSA







Oh dear... what a mess.
Love the skirt & shoes... but everything else is making my eyes hurt.


----------



## mkr

It looks like she lost her luggage and there happened to be a Gucci boutique at the airport.


----------



## Lounorada

Much better minus the jacket... would have been a really cute outfit if she'd lost the fugly hat too.

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> It looks like she lost her luggage and there happened to be a Gucci boutique at the airport.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Still fug. That shade of pink is best done in small doses and the skirt is giving me circus vibes...

I like her earrings, tho.


----------



## berrydiva

She just has too many things going on in one outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

*NYC / October 4, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She just has too many things going on in one outfit.


That's a given with her outfits!


----------



## mkr

Rihanna has that same real Gucci.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> *NYC / October 4, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> *NYC / October 4, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr




That shade of lipstick does not suit her at all. Shades are fug, too.

Love the bag, though.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> That shade of lipstick does not suit her at all. Shades are fug, too.
> 
> Love the bag, though.


I have never seen this woman wear a pair of shades that look good.


----------



## New-New

berrydiva said:


> I have never seen this woman wear a pair of shades that look good.


She has the worst taste in sunglasses. Like and that lip shade is not a look especially in that lighting. It washes her out.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> I have never seen this woman wear a pair of shades that look good.


Yup. Bey doesn't have a sense for what shades (or hats for that matter) suit her...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

terebina786 said:


> Those shoes are absolutely hideous.  Love her clutch though!



Lol...I think those shoes are Gucci (the Circus Collection) <---really, no joke


----------



## berrydiva

She always reminds me of when your mom took you back to school shopping for the year and you want to wear everything the first day....just excited to have new ish.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she's color blind.


HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lol...I think those shoes are Gucci (the Circus Collection) <---really, no joke


The whole outfit is from the circus collection.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Bey's left foot looking ashy in that last pic.


lol


----------



## lallybelle

LMAO. Since you're supposedly the greatest thing on earth at least lean how to dress, woman. She frigging always looks ridiculous.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> *NYC / October 4, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr



Oh, hello there, Green Hornet!


----------



## robtee

Beyonce and Blue


----------



## mkr

Blue dresses better than Beyonce.


----------



## Lounorada

Blue is so cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

They make a super cute mother-daughter team.

And Beyonce looked perfectly in tune with Blue Ivy, four, on Friday, as they posed for pictures together.

The 35-year-old singer shared snaps as she was pretty in pink alongside her cute tot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ly-moment-cute-mommy-snaps.html#ixzz4MSO5nSY7


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She looks so cute without makeup


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Does she have a contract with Gucci?


----------



## bisousx

Blue is so cute. Mama's bff.


----------



## White Orchid

Ugh.  The shoes are gorgeous though.


----------



## Nathalya

Blue is adorable! I prefer B without make up


----------



## Brklynjuice87

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Does she have a contract with Gucci?


 She is co founder of their chime for change foundation


----------



## berrydiva

Blue looks so adorb.


----------



## Lounorada

*Formation World Tour final night / New Jersey, October 7, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Formation World Tour final night / New Jersey, October 7, 2016. (continued)*

Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

Lawd her butt looks good in that gold dress.  And I like her makeup in the first pic.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Aww at the last pic


----------



## mkr

PANTS!!!!  I didn't think she had any.

She looks really good.  I like the lighter hair.

Did I see Serena in that 4th pic???

Honestly though, her best looks are with Blue.  No other celebrity mother/daughter looks so happy and in love.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mkr said:


> PANTS!!!!  I didn't think she had any.
> 
> She looks really good.  I like the lighter hair.
> 
> Did I see Serena in that 4th pic???
> 
> Honestly though, her best looks are with Blue.  No other celebrity mother/daughter looks so happy and in love.



Maybe she was channeling Prince with the pant suit....
(Or a Spanish bullfighter ...lol)

I was going to ask if that was Serena too.
If so she looks great.


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> PANTS!!!!  I didn't think she had any.
> 
> She looks really good.  I like the lighter hair.
> 
> Did I see Serena in that 4th pic???
> 
> Honestly though, her best looks are with Blue.  No other celebrity mother/daughter looks so happy and in love.


So true, she just glows when she is with Blue!


----------



## leeann

Blues outfit is cute. Beyoncé looks like a wacky art teacher in that pink stuff


----------



## Lodpah

They look so adorable together. You can tell Beyonce is so in tune with her daughter.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I am wondering what's her next gimmick she will use for another album


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

I'm happy that Blue is always dressed like a little kid.


----------



## lallybelle

I'll be the first one to say that, I can't stand Bey, BUT I do have to agree re Blue. You can always tell that they are very close, it is nice to see.


----------



## mkr

Her shins are a little banged up.  That means she plays!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her smile is gorgeous.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Mr. Mom Jay. I love it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyoncé Knowles-Carter was mesmerizing in an ultra-sheer black-beaded gown before the Tidal X: 1015 concert at Brooklyn's Barclays Center on Saturday.

The 35-year-old pop diva - rocking an epic ornate choker - bared her shoulders in the embellished creation and patent leather Louboutins selected by her stylist Ty Hunter.

The 20-time Grammy winner finished her black carpet goddess look with a mermaid-length plaited ponytail and silver shimmer on her eyelids.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oulter-mistook-Nicki-Minaj.html#ixzz4NDtyHfZK


----------



## mkr

She needs a little more jewelry with the black dress.


----------



## LemonDrop

I haven't been on this thread in a long while. How did things finally settle on here? Is Lemonade just an act? A story line for her album? Or did Jay really cheat?


----------



## terebina786

Sasha2012 said:


> Beyoncé Knowles-Carter was mesmerizing in an ultra-sheer black-beaded gown before the Tidal X: 1015 concert at Brooklyn's Barclays Center on Saturday.
> 
> The 35-year-old pop diva - rocking an epic ornate choker - bared her shoulders in the embellished creation and patent leather Louboutins selected by her stylist Ty Hunter.
> 
> The 20-time Grammy winner finished her black carpet goddess look with a mermaid-length plaited ponytail and silver shimmer on her eyelids.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oulter-mistook-Nicki-Minaj.html#ixzz4NDtyHfZK


Ann needs to do her homework... Nicki sang that part on the remix.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lmao Ann is an idiot


----------



## berrydiva

Ann doesn't care who actually said the line...the point is that she tweeted it to people who she knows will believe her rather than check for themselves if it's true or not. 


That black dress with the beading is beautiful.


----------



## sdkitty

lallybelle said:


> I'll be the first one to say that, I can't stand Bey, BUT I do have to agree re Blue. You can always tell that they are very close, it is nice to see.


I won't go so far as to say I can't stand her but I think she's overrated.  Obviously a lot of people disagree with me but I just think there's so much hype about her.  And I don't find her sexy.


----------



## Sassys

Jay Z 'cannot stand nut job' Kanye West it's claimed after Kim Kardashian's husband rails against the rapper for not being a true friend

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Z-stand-nut-job-Kanye-West.html#ixzz4NjiGkFlX


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

We are all Jay Z.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> *Jay Z 'cannot stand nut job' Kanye West* it's claimed after Kim Kardashian's husband rails against the rapper for not being a true friend
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Z-stand-nut-job-Kanye-West.html#ixzz4NjiGkFlX


 That made me chuckle, even though it's one of the most believable headlines the DailyFail has ever written.


----------



## mkr

I kinda got the feeling it started when Kanye started A.  Dating Kim  B.  Started his umma let you finish but bullsh!t.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yupp, they always look so embarrassed when he goes off in public. He's disconcertingly invested in Beyonce and his obsession with Taylor Swift is totally creepy. I wouldn't want him hanging around my family. I do think it's kind of crappy the way Jay will pretend to like him for money, but Jay and Beyonce are about money, and it's not like Kanye doesn't do the same thing and use other celebs for attention.


----------



## tulipfield

This made me chuckle.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I hate that lipstick she wears


----------



## dangerouscurves

tulipfield said:


> This made me chuckle.
> 
> View attachment 3499679



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tivo

sdkitty said:


> I won't go so far as to say I can't stand her but I think she's overrated.  Obviously a lot of people disagree with me but I just think there's so much hype about her.  And I don't find her sexy.


This sums up my feelings about her too. And I'll add that I find her style is awful. 
But I do tend to enjoy some of her stage costumes.


----------



## mkr

Wow Jay Z just got nominated for the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame.  First Hip Hop artist ever nominated.  Pretty cool.  Good luck Jay.

Maybe Kanye will stop by the house to congratulate him.  Or maybe he'll be a douchebag and just call...


----------



## mkr

mkr said:


> Wow Jay Z just got nominated for the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame.  First Hip Hop artist ever nominated.  Pretty cool.  Good luck Jay.
> 
> Maybe Kanye will stop by the house to congratulate him.  Or maybe he'll be a douchebag and just call...


Im an idiot.  Jay Z is is nominated for the Songwiters Hall of Fame.  Not the R & R HOF.  Sorry


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Im an idiot.  Jay Z is is nominated for the Songwiters Hall of Fame.  Not the R & R HOF.  Sorry



I was about to say we have been voting for Tupac daily and I haven't seen JZ's name mentioned! [emoji12]


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Bey is a good performer but she is not iconic imo. I think she is overhyped as well, but I think that's because this generation of performers suck so bad


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Solange style is try hard. She is no fashion icon either.



Bey looks much more try hard than Solo!  She has the worst style- looks like she uses paint by numbers to get dressed! But always pulls out the "her grandmother was a fashion diva" card. That gene skipped all over her and hit Solo!  I don't think she has to give much thought to what she wears whereas Bey thinks about it too much! And it shows!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

If anything bey gets her tacky gene from her mama tina


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> If anything bey gets her tacky gene from her mama tina



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] TRUTH


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Im an idiot.  Jay Z is is nominated for the Songwiters Hall of Fame.  Not the R & R HOF.  Sorry


That makes sense. I was confused for a second  because Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five were the first and Run DMC were the second rap group inducted. The Beastie Boys, Public Enemy and NWA are in as well. There are more people who deserve it before Jay is inducted - Jay Z is not an architect of the genre at all. I'd go so far to say there are people who deserve it over Tupac; Tribe, Sugar Hill Gang, LL Cool J, BDP, Eric B & Rakim, Queen Latifa, Wu-Tang, Dr Dre and Outkast all deserve it before Pac.  Pac was a great artist but added nothing to the architecture of hip hop IMO much like Jay-Z....Kanye definitely added to the genre but I'm not certain he belongs there either, neither are prolific enough.

Jay Z being nominated for the Songwiters HOF is crazy too especially given how much of his later stuff was ghostwritten....Ice Cube or Nas should be there before him. But mainstream prefers catchy lines over lyrical driven rap so Jay makes sense I guess.


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Bey is a good performer but she is not iconic imo. I think she is overhyped as well, but I think that's because this generation of performers suck so bad


I don't think it's fair to compare any artist to the greatest of the last generation. There will never be anyone like MJ, Whitney, Prince, etc ever again; they invented the standard.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> That makes sense. I was confused for a second  because Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five were the first and Run DMC were the second rap group inducted. The Beastie Boys, Public Enemy and NWA are in as well. There are more people who deserve it before Jay is inducted - Jay Z is not an architect of the genre at all. I'd go so far to say there are people who deserve it over Tupac; Tribe, Sugar Hill Gang, LL Cool J, BDP, Eric B & Rakim, Queen Latifa, Wu-Tang, Dr Dre and Outkast all deserve it before Pac.  Pac was a great artist but added nothing to the architecture of hip hop IMO much like Jay-Z....Kanye definitely added to the genre but I'm not certain he belongs there either, neither are prolific enough.
> 
> Jay Z being nominated for the Songwiters HOF is crazy too especially given how much of his later stuff was ghostwritten....Ice Cube or Nas should be there before him. But mainstream prefers catchy lines over lyrical driven rap so Jay makes sense I guess.


+1 to all of this, I totally agree.

Off topic but, I love me some Nas...





Did a quick search to see if he has a thread on here and I'm surprised he doesn't... I might just have to create one


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> I don't think it's fair to compare any artist to the greatest of the last generation. There will never be anyone like MJ, Whitney, Prince, etc ever again; they invented the standard.



I agree but people swear up and down she is the female MJ. Her team feeds into that as well. Maybe she is this generations standard idk.


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> +1 to all of this, I totally agree.
> 
> Off topic but, I love me some Nas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a quick search to see if he has a thread on here and I'm surprised he doesn't... I might just have to create one


With numerous pictures....Please....


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

Ooh baby baby

I love this!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Bey face looks so pretty in the first pic


----------



## mkr

Blue is like Mama why can't I be a ballerina for Halloween?  I don't like salt OR pepper!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Wow Jay Z just got nominated for the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame.  First Hip Hop artist ever nominated.  Pretty cool.  Good luck Jay.
> 
> Maybe Kanye will stop by the house to congratulate him.  Or maybe he'll be a douchebag and just call...



Or maybe Kanye would think he deserves it more than Jay.


----------



## berrydiva

I love their Halloween costumes.


----------



## Lounorada

Love it! They always pick great Halloween costumes/themes.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3508252
> View attachment 3508253
> View attachment 3508254



Why is Tina standing like that? hahahahaha cute costumes, how you been sassys?


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Why is Tina standing like that? hahahahaha cute costumes, how you been sassys?



Hey darling!!! How are you!??? Where have you been?!?!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jay looks like Pawpaw Ken doll in that pic. Someone on Twitter said "Ken? Nah, that's Uncle Ben" and it made me chuckle. Cute family costumes tho. Bey looks great.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Jay looks so dumb and blue want to be somewhere else


----------



## berrydiva

That's a really cute family costume. 

I don't get the negative reactions folks have on this....its a nice way to spend time as a family unit and make a memory. They got married first, had their kid and seem to spend actual quality time with their kid. I really can't understand how this garners so much negativity from people.


----------



## mkr

He looks like Morris Day.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> That's a really cute family costume.
> 
> I don't get the negative reactions folks have on this....its a nice way to spend time as a family unit and make a memory. They got married first, had their kid and seem to spend actual quality time with their kid. I really can't understand how this garners so much negativity from people.



People had negative things to say about this? Other than Jay looking funny, I think they look cute. Enjoy the family costumes while they can because before long Blue will insist on being what *she* wants to be for Halloween. (Insert favorite movie/cartoon character here)


----------



## mkr

So is Blue being Skipper?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3509076
> View attachment 3509074



Bey looks like Rihanna here with that hair and the sunglasses.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> People had negative things to say about this? Other than Jay looking funny, I think they look cute. Enjoy the family costumes while they can because before long Blue will insist on being what *she* wants to be for Halloween. (Insert favorite movie/cartoon character here)


Yeah - I wouldn't say I saw overwhelming amounts of negative comments but enough that I find it odd. The wig Jay is wearing, Bey's outfit, portraying Barbies, blah blah. Seems like a fun family costume to me especially given Blue's age.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

The only negative is Jay pose lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> The only negative is Jay pose lol



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] True dat!


----------



## Lounorada

Tina's caption  So cute!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Tina Instagram is so much better than beys


----------



## lanasyogamama

It seems like B has calmed down on the PS on her legs.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her CMA performance was the best performance I've seen from her in a long time. And she looked great. I loved her outfit.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I wish she would change her look it's so played. The performance was meh it was nice in the beginning and then got awkward later on.


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her CMA performance was the best performance I've seen from her in a long time. And she looked great. I loved her outfit.





Brklynjuice87 said:


> *I wish she would change her look it's so played.* The performance was meh it was nice in the beginning and then got awkward later on.



it really is. 
i saw a clip this morning from the CMA' and she looked likes she buys her weave/wig straight out of the Barbie doll factory!!   the same awful long blonde synthetic hair.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Daddy Lessons is the worst song on her album. It makes me laugh.


----------



## terebina786

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I wish she would change her look it's so played. The performance was meh it was nice in the beginning and then got awkward later on.


More awkward because of her ridiculous gown compared to what the Dixie Chicks were wearing... It just looked out of place.  She could've done so much more with it... Like thrown on some cowboy boots or something.


----------



## berrydiva

Pics or nawh? I don't watch award shows.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> it really is.
> i saw a clip this morning from the CMA' and she looked likes she buys her weave/wig straight out of the Barbie doll factory!!  *the same awful long blonde synthetic hair. *


But she loves it!  She tosses it around with such joy.  lol

The dress looked awkward from some angles.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Something about that wig is off. 

Bey's look is a bit stale but it works for her. I just think she should stick to darker, honey blondes and leave the straw colored hair alone. It ages her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Daddy Lessons is the worst song on her album. It makes me laugh.


This. And the performance was just meh.


----------



## New-New

terebina786 said:


> More awkward because of her ridiculous gown compared to what the Dixie Chicks were wearing... It just looked out of place.  She could've done so much more with it... Like thrown on some cowboy boots or something.


You weren't a fan of the Texas pageant queen look?

Overall I loved the performance. And the dramatics. And TBH "daddy lessons" is my fav track off Lemonade.


----------



## Lounorada

*2016 CMA Awards on November 2, 2016 in Nashville, Tennessee. *
Wearing a Zuhair Murad Haute Couture dress.

Tumblr


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lord now her fans are ripping Kenny Chesney for not enjoying her performance


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Lord now her fans are ripping Kenny Chesney for not enjoying her performance


Her hard core fans are crazy.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> *But she loves it!  *She tosses it around with such joy.  lol
> 
> The dress looked awkward from some angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510955





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Something about that wig is off.
> 
> *Bey's look is a bit stale but it works for her*. I just think she should stick to darker, honey blondes and leave the straw colored hair alone. It ages her.





yea she loves it because the thinks it still works for her.  but it isn't.   of course they would never admit to it but even some of her fans are whispering behind her back how she needs a new look!


----------



## Lounorada

Fugly dress. Looks so uncomfortably tight, I'm surprised she didn't burst out of it on stage.

*2016 CMA Awards on November 2, 2016 in Nashville, Tennessee. *
Wearing a J'Aton Couture dress.

Tumblr


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Maybe I liked it because I'm generally not a huge Beyonce fan and this was a bit different for her. I definitely could have done without the Dixie Chicks. They dragged her down.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If it was the CMAs that dress would've been a leotard, lol. Both dresses are fug.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

J'Aton are Australian designers. And they do incredible dresses. But I just didn't like that dress on Beyonce. The puffy sleeves, etc. Not one of my favourites of theirs.

https://www.instagram.com/jatoncouture/?hl=en


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Maybe I liked it because I'm generally not a huge Beyonce fan and this was a bit different for her. I definitely could have done without the Dixie Chicks. They dragged her down.



You mean her being there was different?  Because her look from head to toe was the same as always!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-princess said:


> You mean her being there was different?  Because her look from head to toe was the same as always!



Yeah her performance was different than the type of thing she'd do at the VMAs or Grammy's.


----------



## berrydiva

Beyonce can't do different looks. She looks her most comfortable as a beauty pageant contestant. Because everything else is a mess


----------



## Compass Rose

Don't know why she would want to accentuate the girth of her thighs in that dress.  From a distance.........ugh!


----------



## chowlover2

New-New said:


> You weren't a fan of the Texas pageant queen look?
> 
> Overall I loved the performance. And the dramatics. And TBH "daddy lessons" is my fav track off Lemonade.


I'm with you, loved her performance. I liked the Zuhair Marad dress best, I don't think anyone will get Bey out of her Texas pageant queen rut. " scurries from thread "


----------



## Ladybug09

http://m.tmz.com/#article

×
TMZTelepictures ProductionFREE - In Google Play
VIEW

Beyonce, Dixie Chicks Scrubbed from CMA Website, Social Media After Racist Fans Comment
Getty
EXCLUSIVE
*BEYONCE, DIXIE CHICKS*
*SCRUBBED FROM CMA WEBSITE, SOCIAL MEDIA*
*AFTER RACIST FANS COMMENT*

11/3/16 4:48 PM PST

4371






2:45 PM PT -- The CMAs have started repopulating its social media with images of Beyonce and the Dixie Chicks. The images were only posted AFTER they became aware we were working on the story.

Even the Dixie Chicks, who rarely say anything in the media these days, are reacting to the controversy on Twitter.






Those reposted images of Bey on Instagram and Twitter are already getting blasted with comments -- some racist and some in support of Beyonce. We'll say this ... the Beyhive is woke.











The folks at the Country Music Awards don't have the stomach for 4 strong women, 1 of whom is black, because they have scrubbed all references and images of Beyonce and the Dixie Chicks from their website.

The performance of Beyonce's hit, "Daddy Lessons," with the Dixie Chicks was by all rights the highlight of the show. Thursday morning Bey and the Chicks had a prominent presence on CMAWorld.com. But check it out now ... it's gone ... completely.

Sources directly connected with the CMAs tell TMZ, the honchos folded to fans who posted racist and other harsh comments. We're told the honchos were especially concerned about the reaction to Beyonce's support and the support of the Dixie Chicks for the Black Lives Matter movement.

Some of the comments included, "That's right folks. Beyonce performed at the CMAs last night & is on a mission to take country music away from us, hardworking white people!" And, "Beyonce overrated racist n***er *****."

The comments go on ... "@Beyonce the cop hater? No thanks," and, "What place does @Beyonce who vilifies police officers who keep us safe have to do with #CMAawards50?"

In addition to its website, the CMAs have scrubbed the women from all social media platforms. They did not delete the women from Snapchat ... they only deleted the ladies from CMA accounts where users can place comments.

We're told the CMA people "just want this to go away" and feel it was probably a mistake to invite the 4 women in the first place.

COUNTRY GIRL
ABC

*COMMENTS*
4371


BEYONCEOwns CMA's with 'Daddy Lessons'11/3/16


CMA AWARDS 2016It Got All Glittery Up in There!!!11/3/16
*WANT MORE?*

BEYONCE KNOWLES
COUNTRY MUSIC AWARDS

MUSIC
GOSSIP / RUMORS

EXCLUSIVE
AWARDS / AWARDS SHOWS
TMZ URBAN

TV
 
by Taboola 
Sponsored Links 
YOU MAY LIKE

Monica Lewinsky's Net Worth Doesn't Make Any SenseCollege Freakz

Malia *****'s Net Worth Doesn't Make Any SenseMajorten

What Honey Boo Boo Looks Like Today Is Seriously Jaw DroppingRehabJunkys

The World's Most Expensive Divorce SettlementsDirectExpose



















✕
*GET THE NEWS YOU NEEDRIGHT IN YOUR INBOX*
SIGN ME UP
By clicking "Sign me up" you agree to the Privacy Policy and Terms of Use


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I'm not surprised at the reactions. The audience wasn't enthused about her performance. They can stay mad


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The country music establishment is also not here for the Dixie Chicks. 
I don't even like the Dixie Chicks but I was tickled when they showed up with her.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Ever since they came for bush the Dixie chicks have been banned to hell from the country fans


----------



## berrydiva

Blah blah. The weird White folks who are clearly obsessed with black people are mad....next. I'm convinced if you're that bothered, you have a mental defect.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> Blah blah. The weird White folks who are clearly obsessed with black people are mad....next. I'm convinced if you're that bothered, you have a mental defect.



Change weird to racist because that's what they are.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Smh...these people are idiots


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladybug09 said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#article
> 
> ×
> TMZTelepictures ProductionFREE - In Google Play
> VIEW
> 
> Beyonce, Dixie Chicks Scrubbed from CMA Website, Social Media After Racist Fans Comment
> Getty
> EXCLUSIVE
> *BEYONCE, DIXIE CHICKS*
> *SCRUBBED FROM CMA WEBSITE, SOCIAL MEDIA*
> *AFTER RACIST FANS COMMENT*
> 
> 11/3/16 4:48 PM PST
> 
> 4371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:45 PM PT -- The CMAs have started repopulating its social media with images of Beyonce and the Dixie Chicks. The images were only posted AFTER they became aware we were working on the story.
> 
> Even the Dixie Chicks, who rarely say anything in the media these days, are reacting to the controversy on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those reposted images of Bey on Instagram and Twitter are already getting blasted with comments -- some racist and some in support of Beyonce. We'll say this ... the Beyhive is woke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The folks at the Country Music Awards don't have the stomach for 4 strong women, 1 of whom is black, because they have scrubbed all references and images of Beyonce and the Dixie Chicks from their website.
> 
> The performance of Beyonce's hit, "Daddy Lessons," with the Dixie Chicks was by all rights the highlight of the show. Thursday morning Bey and the Chicks had a prominent presence on CMAWorld.com. But check it out now ... it's gone ... completely.
> 
> Sources directly connected with the CMAs tell TMZ, the honchos folded to fans who posted racist and other harsh comments. We're told the honchos were especially concerned about the reaction to Beyonce's support and the support of the Dixie Chicks for the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Some of the comments included, "That's right folks. Beyonce performed at the CMAs last night & is on a mission to take country music away from us, hardworking white people!" And, "Beyonce overrated racist n***er *****."
> 
> The comments go on ... "@Beyonce the cop hater? No thanks," and, "What place does @Beyonce who vilifies police officers who keep us safe have to do with #CMAawards50?"
> 
> In addition to its website, the CMAs have scrubbed the women from all social media platforms. They did not delete the women from Snapchat ... they only deleted the ladies from CMA accounts where users can place comments.
> 
> We're told the CMA people "just want this to go away" and feel it was probably a mistake to invite the 4 women in the first place.
> 
> COUNTRY GIRL
> ABC
> 
> *COMMENTS*
> 4371
> 
> 
> BEYONCEOwns CMA's with 'Daddy Lessons'11/3/16
> 
> 
> CMA AWARDS 2016It Got All Glittery Up in There!!!11/3/16
> *WANT MORE?*
> 
> BEYONCE KNOWLES
> COUNTRY MUSIC AWARDS
> 
> MUSIC
> GOSSIP / RUMORS
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> AWARDS / AWARDS SHOWS
> TMZ URBAN
> 
> TV
> 
> by Taboola
> Sponsored Links
> YOU MAY LIKE
> 
> Monica Lewinsky's Net Worth Doesn't Make Any SenseCollege Freakz
> 
> Malia *****'s Net Worth Doesn't Make Any SenseMajorten
> 
> What Honey Boo Boo Looks Like Today Is Seriously Jaw DroppingRehabJunkys
> 
> The World's Most Expensive Divorce SettlementsDirectExpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ✕
> *GET THE NEWS YOU NEEDRIGHT IN YOUR INBOX*
> SIGN ME UP
> By clicking "Sign me up" you agree to the Privacy Policy and Terms of Use



You can't fix stupid. I hate racist people.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> You can't fix stupid. I hate racist people.


They really are obsessed and it shows itself more during election seasons. Like don't you have your life to worry about...why are black people always on your mind. What a country.


----------



## justthefacts

Compass Rose said:


> Don't know why she would want to accentuate the girth of her thighs in that dress.  From a distance.........ugh!



Girth of her thighs?  What are you looking at?


----------



## New-New

I love that Givenchy look


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Bey makeup is horrid


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that Bey pulled out a pant suit for the occasion.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I love the cross print! My brother just got a givenchy wallet with the same cross print and it looks really nice.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I would love to be holding hands with Beyoncé. I think I would be giddy!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Am I having a senior moment or did I see pics of Beyonce and Jay Z earlier this morning?
She was wearing a polka dot pantsuit?


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Am I having a senior moment or did I see pics of Beyonce and Jay Z earlier this morning?
> She was wearing a polka dot pantsuit?


No girl, you're not losing it! The pictures have done a disappearing act.


----------



## Lounorada

(For the pictures that disappeared the other day) Love this Givenchy look (minus the Barbie hair).
Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*At the SNL after party at Il Bastardo restaurant on November 5, 2016 in New York City (after watching Solange on SNL).*

Tumblr


----------



## Lodpah

With Nelly going country, I guess Bey is going there. Honestly though there are lots of musicians/singers from Texas and the south though they do R&B love country music.  It's in their genes.


----------



## Lounorada

Cute video from Ms. Tina's instagram of Tina, Solange & Bey at SNL:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMdXi0YD3zr/


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She really toned  down her shoe game after having blue


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The hair color is dreadful, but I really like the polka dot suit look.


----------



## V0N1B2

Dayum! Check out the bodyguard


----------



## Morgan R

Beyonce on the set of SNL after the show. She watched Solange's performances from backstage.


----------



## LavenderIce

Is that Solange's son?  He is growing up so fast!


----------



## Morgan R

LavenderIce said:


> Is that Solange's son?  He is growing up so fast!



Yes that is Solange's son, Julez. He is 12 now.


----------



## Sassys

Malibu


----------



## Lounorada

Yes, to the darker hair.
No, to those fugly little round sunglasses... they look ridiculous on _everyone_.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like that lippie and the round sunnies.


----------



## mkr

I kinda thought it looked like a Kylie lip kit.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I hope she keeps the darker hair for a while.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nothing about Kylie's lip kits are distinctive. They don't 'look' any different than a Anatasia BH, MAC or any other brand, lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What is going to happen if she doesn't win AOTY?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I figured it was inevitable but then they announced the nominees and she has stiff competition this year.


----------



## mkr

That all depends on if Kanye attends or not.


----------



## robtee




----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love this pic.


----------



## Compass Rose

I simply LOVE Mimi's  outfit!  It is so classy and understated.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## Tivo

Compass Rose said:


> I simply LOVE Mimi's  outfit!  It is so classy and understated.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Who is the 4th baby?


----------



## mkr

lanasyogamama said:


> Who is the 4th baby?


Blue's play date


----------



## Lounorada

*Beyoncé and Blue Ivy onstage before Parkwood’s Lemonade screening on December 15, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great. I love this entire look!
Wearing a top & skirt by Johanna Ortiz, shoes by Malone Souliers, Lorraine Schwartz jewellery.

*At the Parkwood Holiday Party/Lemonade Screening on December 15, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## bisousx

Wow! I love the outfit and her body is fab


----------



## Lounorada

The pink & white Christmas tree & decorations are gorgeous, I presume it's Blue's Christmas tree in her bedroom.
I'd have loved that big tree all to myself as a kid!
Another nice outfit on Bey. That navy dress is cute.

Instagram


----------



## mkr

Dang she was so close to nailing it and then I saw the last photo.  Well maybe next year.


----------



## leeann

Those are the same curtains from the 7/11 video? I thought it was filmed at. A hotel but maybe it is her house?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

She looks good! I like the darker curly hair.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love her with curls. And that pink ballerina tree is adorable!


----------



## White Orchid

I must've missed the memo about having to show your girls during the holy season.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I must've missed the memo about what one has to do with the other...but K. People get so shook about boobs around these parts...it's kinda weird to me. 

Anyway, she looks good. 

I'm typically against white trees but it's a cute idea for a little girls room. That's the only place it works....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Body is bangin'


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> Dang she was so close to nailing it and then I saw the last photo.  Well maybe next year.


Im willing to give it to her since she so rarely nails it.


----------



## Ladybug09

She's looking like Shakira.


----------



## wrongelephant

*Beyonce’s CMA Outfit was Stunning though, just like her performance !!!*


----------



## dangerouscurves

Compass Rose said:


> I simply LOVE Mimi's  outfit!  It is so classy and understated.  Just gorgeous!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Compass Rose

....note to self.......buy shower curtains at Penney's today............


----------



## Sasha2012

It is the true story of a young man who hanged himself after being falsely imprisoned.

So no wonder Jay Z looked so gripped as he watched the premiere of Time: The Kalief Browder Story at the Sundance Film Festival in Utah on Wednesday.

The Show Me What You Got star applauded as he watched the forthcoming Spike TV documentary series.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ief-Browder-Story-premiere.html#ixzz4WqmPbGQD


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I was wondering what he was supporting. If I recall that documentary is about a man on Rikers. I have the Sundance subscription and I love it. I will definitely check this out.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Jay Z is not aging well.

That last pic looks like a nursing home photo


----------



## Deco

I think I've heard somewhere that he's older than he claims. if true, he may be aging just fine for his real age.


----------



## berrydiva

Deco said:


> I think I've heard somewhere that he's older than he claims. if true, he may be aging just fine for his real age.


He's not...I don't know where that rumor started but his age is correct. His wife on the other hand, 8 don't buy her age.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Jay Z is 2 years younger than LL Cool J but he looks 10 years older


----------



## berrydiva

berrydiva said:


> He's not...I don't know where that rumor started but his age is correct. His wife on the other hand, *8* don't buy her age.


The galaxy s7 keyboard does it's own thing, I swear it's possessed.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> The galaxy s7 keyboard does it's own thing, I swear it's possessed.


 This! 
They need to stop calling it 'autocorrect' and re-name it 'auto-so-wrong'


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> He's not...I don't know where that rumor started but his age is correct. His wife on the other hand, 8 don't buy her age.



Her birth certificate was found and verified. She's not lying LMAO Its not possible to lie about your age this day and age. It is so easy for someone you went to school with, to show proof from class pictures if someone is lying. Its also so easy to verify someone's age through voter website (all you need is the address when they registered). I have a co-worker who lies about her age, and it was so easy to bust her. She was so pissed we busted her (it took less than 5min to bust her).


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> This!
> They need to stop calling it 'autocorrect' and re-name it 'auto-so-wrong'


I love this phone but....chile.. .autosowrong is so correct. Lol


----------



## Deco

my sis and I found out on our mom's 68th birthday that she was actually 70


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Her birth certificate was found and verified. She's not lying LMAO Its not possible to lie about your age this day and age. It is so easy for someone you went to school with, to show proof from class pictures if someone is lying. Its also so easy to verify someone's age through voter website (all you need is the address when they registered). I have a co-worker who lies about her age, and it was so easy to bust her. She was so pissed we busted her (it took less than 5min to bust her).


Yes yes I know...but the guy who "found" it never printed it right? In any event, I have family who live in TX and went to school with her....I don't buy her age give their age.


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> Yes yes I know...but the guy who "found" it never printed it right? In any event, I have family who live in TX and went to school with her....I don't buy her age give their age.


how old is she supposed to be for real? She says she is 35 (81 born).


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> my sis and I found out on our mom's 68th birthday that she was actually 70


Did you have the guts to tell her?


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Did you have the guts to tell her?


She nonchalantly revealed it herself. Just told us a couple weeks in advance "this is a big 70th birthday for me so you better come visit."  Just like that. We didn't say "whaaaaaaaa?" or anything else. Just went along with it like it was no biggie.  Meanwhile giggling like hell between us two sisters.


----------



## terebina786

My aunt lies about her age saying she's younger than my mom when everyone knows she's the oldest of 7 and my moms 3rd in line.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Deco said:


> my sis and I found out on our mom's 68th birthday that she was actually 70



Damn nosy kids lol!


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Yes yes I know...but the guy who "found" it never printed it right? In any event, I have family who live in TX and went to school with her....I don't buy her age give their age.



If Beyonce is a registered voter it is easy to see her birth date. You can't lie to DMV


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have said this before. Jay is 50 if he is a day. Idc.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## terebina786

No surrogate scandal now!  Congrats to them


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What kind of pic is this?

congrats.


----------



## Deco

Good news on the baby.  The pic is dorky, but the message is wonderful.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Yay!! Very happy for them!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

LOL @ The one comment "What is she having another babe" like DUH


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lord Jesus, Kim & Kanye going to try for Triplets now lol


----------



## YSoLovely

Congratulations to Bey, Blue & Jay 

Guess that explains why she's been M.I.A. since Christmas 




BagOuttaHell said:


> What kind of pic is this?
> 
> congrats.



It's a very Beyoncé pic, don't you think? 




terebina786 said:


> No surrogate scandal now!  Congrats to them



They'll have crazy theories about her going the IVF route next. Watch.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Congratulations to Bey, Blue & Jay
> 
> They'll have crazy theories about her going the IVF route next. Watch.



Another celeb having twins and she's not in her 40's (when you drop multiple eggs and have higher chance of twins). Of course she had IVF. And, since they live in LA now, my money says she went to see Dr. Mark Surry (same doc Mariah was seen leaving his office and Jennifer Lopez was also seen leaving his office).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes, I figure that it's a given she went to the Hollywood twin doc.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hate monitoring another woman's uterus....  so what if she IVF?  Her money, her uterus, her issue


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I hate monitoring another woman's uterus....  so what if she IVF?  Her money, her uterus, her issue



I'm all for IVF! This is why I know who the top fertility docs are. I've done my homework lol Mark Surrey is one of the top in LA.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Congrats to them!

What is that outfit though? Made by House of Dereon perhaps?


----------



## bag-princess

she gon' need a bigger - and better - pillow this time around!


----------



## Sassys

So much for Kim's big 2017 come back


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> Lord Jesus, Kim & Kanye going to try for Triplets now lol



    oh man!!! PMK is in the war room right now trying to come up with something that will get them - and keep them - into the summer!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> So much for Kim's big 2017 come back



the divorce is the ONLY thing that ould make her interesting now!!!    she better get ready to werk if she wants the headlines!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The veil draped over her head? I am dying of laughter each time I see the pic. This is going to be the birth (pun intended) of a bunch of social media copycats and I cannot wait to see them all.


----------



## kkfiregirl

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Jay Z is not aging well.
> 
> That last pic looks like a nursing home photo



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Thanks for the laugh[emoji4]


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> The veil draped over her head?* I am dying of laughter each time I see the pic.* This is going to be the birth (pun intended) of a bunch of social media copycats and I cannot wait to see them all.




you aren't the only one!!!!   who is she supposed to be - the virgin mary?????          girl


----------



## morgan20

I was just going to say why we haven't seen her in ages..


----------



## DC-Cutie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Congrats to them!
> 
> What is that outfit though? Made by House of Dereon perhaps?


House of Dead Wrong Vintage collection


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> So much for Kim's big 2017 come back


PMK scooped her up this morning, her heels are in stirrups as we speak.  Making sure things are looking good.. because you know her and Kanye have sex 'like all the time..  bible"


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> PMK scooped her up this morning, her heels are in stirrups as we speak.  Making sure things are looking good.. because you know her and Kanye have sex 'like all the time..  bible"



I know she is PISSED!!! 2017 was suppose to be her big comeback and here comes Beyonce with TWINS!!! #breakingtheinternetwithouteventrying

People in my company are scrambling like the birth of the Messiah was just announced LMAO


----------



## shiny_things

I know I'm going to hell for this but my first thought was 'well I suppose if you're going for a band aid baby, twins is the way to do it!'


But congrats to them.


----------



## Sassys

shiny_things said:


> I know I'm going to hell for this but my first thought was 'well I suppose if you're going for a band aid baby, twins is the way to do it!'
> 
> 
> But congrats to them.



Co-worker just said that, while I was in her office. She also has dirt on them LOL


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> I hate monitoring another woman's uterus....  so what if she IVF?  Her money, her uterus, her issue



100%

I'm just saying that the crazies will have "inside information" claiming she did IVF b/c her and Jay don't even sleep together anymore, she wanted to make sure she has boys b/c she didn't like Blue's looks or some BS like that. 

When in reality, at 35 & 47 Bey & Jay aren't really that young and Beyoncé has suffered a miscarriage before, which could have made it difficult for her to conceive naturally.


----------



## bag-princess

when will the women learn - a baby(ies) will not make a man do right!!!  even the Queen Bey can't change that!!


----------



## YSoLovely

shiny_things said:


> I know I'm going to hell for this but my first thought was 'well I suppose if you're going for a band aid baby, twins is the way to do it!'
> 
> 
> But congrats to them.



Yeah, it's kinda awkward how 10 months ago she was "allegedly" putting him on blast with Lemonde and now she's pregnant, but good for them for working through their issues.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> 100%
> 
> I'm just saying that the crazies will have "inside information" claiming she did IVF b/c her and Jay don't even sleep together anymore, she wanted to make sure she has boys b/c she didn't like Blue's looks or some BS like that.
> 
> When in reality, at 35 & 47 Bey & Jay aren't really that young and Beyoncé has suffered a miscarriage before, which could have made it difficult for her to conceive naturally.


it's like some people really get pissed at other women going the IVF route.  like legit, pissed.


----------



## shiny_things

Yes, my friend is in the industry and also knows the dirt. They are pretty much the most 'controlled' couple out there in terms of image. I don't think Jay knows the meaning of monogamy. They need eachother, if they weren't getting good out of this they'd have split long ago. They know what they're doing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

wonder if she will still  grace the stage at Cochella?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

bag-princess said:


> you aren't the only one!!!!   who is she supposed to be - *the virgin mary*?????          girl



I think you are on to something. This is comical.


----------



## V0N1B2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Congrats to them!
> 
> What is that outfit though? Made by House of Dereon perhaps?


Where have you been? I thought maybe you had OD'd on Victoria Bitter and lamingtons last Thursday and couldn't signal for help.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> it's like some people really get pissed at other women going the IVF route.  like legit, pissed.



And I don't understand why. If a woman goes the IVF route, it's obvious to me that she either tried and failed to conceive naturally - way more fun and way less expensive - or that there must be another valid reason why she'd do it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

DC-Cutie said:


> House of Dead Wrong Vintage collection



I forgot to add #snark to my post


----------



## Sassys

My money says boy/girl twins. Most fertility clinics let you pic the sex and almost all will insert two embryos. I am sure they almost always insert a boy and girl, unless the patient wants two boys or two girls.


----------



## Ladybug09

Her announcement picture is tacky...as usual...


----------



## lallybelle

LOL @ that picture. But hey good for them. Babies are


----------



## Deco

When you already have a child with someone, having more doesn't necessarily say anything about the state of your marriage, especially when you can afford it.  I know so many people in crappy marriages getting pregnant in the middle of it, on purpose.  They want the children, want more siblings for their kids and would rather all their kids have the same set of parents rather than split them up among multiple sets.  Doesn't have to mean that the marriage is mended.


----------



## Deco

DC-Cutie said:


> it's like some people really get pissed at other women going the IVF route.  like legit, pissed.


What's their reason for getting pissed?


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> Where have you been? I thought maybe you had OD'd on Victoria Bitter and lamingtons last Thursday and couldn't signal for help.


Somehow Free don't strike me as a VB kind of a gal


----------



## Jayne1

Showing skin this time.  Obviously a no-doubt-about-it pregnancy.


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> Co-worker just said that, while I was in her office. She also has dirt on them LOL


Anyone else notice how Sassy forgot to finish that last sentence?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Deco said:


> What's their reason for getting pissed?



some people pissed for no good reason.  As if Bey asked them for money for her IVF


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> Anyone else notice how Sassy forgot to finish that last sentence?



LOL, she is a co-worker, not a friend. No need for me to ask her for dirt. Already have my BFF working in the music industry for my dirt (and he lives in their building).


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> some people pissed for no good reason. * As if Bey asked them for money for her IVF*


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> it's like some people really get pissed at other women going the IVF route.  like legit, pissed.


But why? If they tried the other route and struck out, or are on up in age not wanting to waste years trying naturally, I don't see the problem.


----------



## deltalady

Good for them! I bet Blue will be a great big sister.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Women can't do anything right. People would be pissed whether she did IVF, adopted kids, didn't have kids.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Deco said:


> my sis and I found out on our mom's 68th birthday that she was actually 70 [emoji23]


My dad was born on December 12th, but his birth certificate says 12/21. We were celebrating his birthday for years on the wrong date, until his sister, my aunt corrected us. My father said at that time it was "no biggie" for the clerks at the courthouse to get the birth certificate wrong for a minority baby. This was in the 1930s. My dad said if he tried to change his birth certificate it would mess up his social security and pension. 

My aunt had something similar she was the first baby born in the state that year on New Year's Day in the 1940s, but the recognition went to a different baby of another ethnicity. 

Finally, my grandmother had my mom's birthday changed so she could back to work. So, she had the the second number of the birthday erased to make it look like my mom was born on the first of the month and in time to be enrolled in kindergarten.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Women can't do anything right. People would be pissed whether she did IVF, adopted kids, didn't have kids.


ALL DAY!!  Like I said "monitoring a woman's uterus"

I used to get questioned all the time about why I don't have/want children.  Depending on how my attitude was set up at the time of questioning I'd give one of these responses:

1.  Because It's my choice 
2. Is there a problem with my uterus you're trying to solve or something you're trying to find?  No? Ok, then back up out of it!


----------



## mkr

That picture makes no sense.  On another note, Bey's legs have never looked skinnier.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

DC-Cutie said:


> ALL DAY!!  Like I said "monitoring a woman's uterus"
> 
> I used to get questioned all the time about why I don't have/want children.  Depending on how my attitude was set up at the time of questioning I'd give one of these responses:
> 
> 1.  Because It's my choice
> 2. Is there a problem with my uterus you're trying to solve or something you're trying to find?  No? Ok, then back up out of it!


Yes, they are wrong to pry into your personal information, but they may think or see you are really good with children.


----------



## beantownSugar

happy for them


----------



## scarlet555

people don't really care IVF or not, not even surrogate, but pretending to be pregnant and then bouncing back to natural weight, or being even thinner and saying how you did it with this diet or that workout, it's all kinds of wrong...

now we all know a skin picture can be deceiving, a la Kardashian... we also know a trip to the buffet and many can look 2-3 months pregnant...


----------



## Esizzle

Excited for Bey and Jay!


----------



## whimsic

4 million likes in two HOURS


----------



## Sassys

scarlet555 said:


> people don't really care IVF or not, not even surrogate, but pretending to be pregnant and then bouncing back to natural weight, or being even thinner and saying how you did it with this diet or that workout, it's all kinds of wrong...
> 
> now we all know a skin picture can be deceiving, a la Kardashian... we also know a trip to the buffet and many can look 2-3 months pregnant...



Jesus Christ, what do you want from this woman to prove she gave birth to her own child (actual video of her pushing Blue out in the delivery room).

If she faked it, which she didn't (there are pics of her swollen face and nose on a security camera in a store right before she gave birth), that is between her and her God. Why do people care so much?!?! If she lied let God/her maker handle her.

So tired now of every celeb being accused of faking a pregnancy.


----------



## Esizzle

mkr said:


> That picture makes no sense.  On another note, Bey's legs have never looked skinnier.


lol 1000% she photoshopped them skinny. haha


----------



## mkr

I think part of their quick weight loss is probably getting lipo and a tummy tuck right away.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Her announcement picture is tacky...as usual...




Bey knows no other way!!!  that is her siggy!  ghetto fabulous till the day she dies.

that is why i never understood why she did not pimp House of DoItAllWrong more than she did - it was so her style!!


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> I think part of their quick weight loss is probably getting lipo and a tummy tuck right away.



My mother is 5'2" tall and gave birth to me (8pounds 8ounces) and lost the 50 pounds she gained in 3 weeks. She was back in her size 2 clothes and I've seen pics of her holding me in a bikini 3 mos after i was born.  My mother has never had plastic surgery in her life. I was born in the 70's so there was no photoshop lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I never understood the reason as to why she would have faked a pregnancy.


----------



## Lounorada

If I remember correctly, Bey didn't go straight back to skinny after she had Blue, she seemed to take her time losing any weight she gained.
And anyway, every woman is different. Some lose weight straight away after giving birth, others it takes longer 

The fake pregnancy theories (when she was pregnant with Blue) still crack me up 
The collapsing, padded stomach was ridiculous, yes, but my theory is that when she announced her pregnancy at the VMAs, she wasn't as far along as she claimed.
Therefore, having to make herself look further along with the padding. Stupid thing to do, but celebs do weird things!
I have no doubts that she carried Blue and gave birth to her.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I never understood the reason as to why she would have faked a pregnancy.



You can't fake that pregnancy fat face, fat neck and nose. People, give it a rest. Its been 5 damn years, move on and let God handle what is none of your concern.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> My mother is 5'2" tall and gave birth to me (8pounds 8ounces) and lost the 50 pounds she gained in 3 weeks. She was back in her size 2 clothes and I've seen pics of her holding me in a bikini 3 mos after i was born.  My mother has never had plastic surgery in her life. I was born in the 70's so there was no photoshop lol




what does that have to do with the price of tea in china????   
it is 2017 and common practice now wether people want to admit it/believe it! 

i had my son - gained 35 pounds -  7 pound 14 ounces - and the day i delivered him i was right back at 110!  so....yea.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> what does that have to do with the price of tea in china????
> it is 2017 and common practice now wether people want to admit it/believe it!
> 
> i had my son - gained 35 pounds -  7 pound 14 ounces - and the day i delivered him i was right back at 110!  so....yea.



My point is, just because a woman gets back to her original size quickly after giving birth, does not mean she had lipo or tummy tuck and its silly to assume that


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> If I remember correctly, Bey didn't go straight back to skinny after she had Blue, she seemed to take her time losing any weight she gained.
> And anyway, every woman is different. Some lose weight straight away after giving birth, others it takes longer
> 
> The fake pregnancy theories (when she was pregnant with Blue) still crack me up
> The collapsing, padded stomach was ridiculous, yes, but my theory is that when she announced her pregnancy at the VMAs, she wasn't as far along as she claimed.
> Therefore, having to make herself look further along with the padding. Stupid thing to do, but celebs do weird things!



IIRC, she had a show a few months after having Blue and she obviously had to get in shape for that, but she seemed to carry a lil sum sum extra for quite a bit. Like, all her bikinis were waist height for a while 

Ps. My "padding theory" is that she did it for extra impact because she just wasn't showing that much, then...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She certainly looked pregnant the last time around. I mean if there is anything we have learned about Beyonce is that she is disciplined. So those theories about not wanting to go through a pregnancy never made sense to me.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> IIRC, she had a show a few months after having Blue and she obviously had to get in shape for that, but she seemed to carry a lil sum sum extra for quite a bit. Like, all her bikinis were waist height for a while
> 
> *Ps. My "padding theory" is that she did it for extra impact because she just wasn't showing that much, then...*


Agree, that's my theory too, that she wasn't as far along in the pregnancy as she claimed (not showing enough) so she went for the padding 

I'm guessing she learned her lesson this time around and waited until she was showing until she announced to the world that she was exprecting!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I don't follow most of these celebrities like you do so forgive me if this does not sound like an intelligent question.

Did she have a baby shower for the first baby?

I remember when she had her first child and one of my coworkers kept saying she know that B did not have that baby because she never had a baby shower and for her that was a determining factor.


----------



## scarlet555

Hilarity all around...


----------



## Tivo

I've made my feelings known about Beyoncé's first "pregnancy."
I'm inclined to believe this time she's really pregnant and because of that will go to great lengths to display this one.


----------



## roxaana

Oh god! She has a lot of clips with her previous pregnancy! Why use the "" ? I understand criticising everything else about her or any other celebrity, but this is just borderline pathetic.


----------



## Sassys

2goodeyestoo said:


> I don't follow most of these celebrities like you do so forgive me if this does not sound like an intelligent question.
> 
> Did she have a baby shower for the first baby?
> 
> I remember when she had her first child and one of my coworkers kept saying she know that B did not have that baby because she never had a baby shower and for her that was a determining factor.


.

Your coworker has serious issues. Plenty of people don't have baby showers. Just because she didn't show us pics of her shower, does not mean she didn't have one. She didn't show wedding pics for years; so does that mean her marriage was fake too?


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> .
> 
> Your coworker has serious issues. Plenty of people don't have baby showers.


In some circles, especially when you're rolling in ungodly amounts of dough, it's a bit gauche to have a baby shower, which was originally intended to help parents with the steep costs of all the stuff they'll need for a new baby.  I think the Carters can handle the invoices.
then there are others who just hate showers of all varieties, but especially baby showers.  As I mentioned before, I had a co-ed cocktail hour instead.


----------



## Sassys

Deco said:


> In some circles, especially when you're rolling in ungodly amounts of dough, it's a bit gauche to have a baby shower, which was originally intended to help parents with the steep costs of all the stuff they'll need for a new baby.  I think the Carters can handle the invoices.
> then there are others who just hate showers of all varieties, but especially baby showers.  As I mentioned before, I had a co-ed cocktail hour instead.



I'm one of those people who can't stand baby showers. I'd rather have a root canal with no novicane.


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> ALL DAY!!  Like I said "monitoring a woman's uterus"
> 
> I used to get questioned all the time about why I don't have/want children.  Depending on how my attitude was set up at the time of questioning I'd give one of these responses:
> 
> 1.  Because It's my choice
> 2. Is there a problem with my uterus you're trying to solve or something you're trying to find?  No? Ok, then back up out of it!



So gonna use the second one next time someone asks me! Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Instagram is hilarious


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> I think part of their quick weight loss is probably getting lipo and a tummy tuck right away.



That myth has been dispelled by many doctors.  You can't get it done right away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> So gonna use the second one next time someone asks me! Lol


Use it!!!!

A guy with multiple baby mommas (6) asked me. My response 'so you asking me why I don't have any, I should ask you why you have so many (condoms too expensive, saying no not your style, vasectomy not your thing?) and never married any of them'


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> I'm one of those people who can't stand baby showers. I'd rather have a root canal with no novicane.



You and me both... Both bridal and baby showers irk me.  I didn't have a bridal shower because of that.


----------



## Deco

DC-Cutie said:


> Use it!!!!
> 
> A guy with multiple baby mommas (6) asked me. My response 'so you asking me why I don't have any, I should ask you why you have so many (condoms too expensive, saying no not your style, vasectomy not your thing?) and never married any of them'


People I really didn't care for, or who had no business asking me, would get an unpleasant answer.  More than once I've responded "because I don't envy your life".


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 3592259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram is hilarious


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Use it!!!!
> 
> A guy with multiple baby mommas (6) asked me. My response 'so you asking me why I don't have any, I should ask you why you have so many (condoms too expensive, saying no not your style, vasectomy not your thing?) and never married any of them'


DONT even get me started!!!!!

Girl, some lady my Mom knows asked her (about me) "Well, what is she waiting for" (I have my reasons)....apparently her daughter (20+ maybe 30+ year old unwed, no job having, and living at home with her parents) has a kid. Ummmm ok.

I don't need to tell you what I told my Mom she could tell that lady.

Also, My answer like you usually shuts people up immediately.


----------



## Sassys

My favorite is, oh you must be gay because you don't have kids at your age. Uh, I'm a born and raised New Yorker if I was gay stupid; trust I would be out and proud. excuse me for wanting marriage first.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sassys said:


> My favorite is, oh you must be gay because you don't have kids at your age. Uh, I'm a born and raised New Yorker if I was gay stupid; trust I would be out and proud. excuse me for wanting marriage first.


Like being gay is supposed to be some kind of insult, right?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Is that a funeral wreath?


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> I'm one of those people who can't stand baby showers. I'd rather have a root canal with no novicane.



if i could have skipped my own, i would have.....bridal too.  hate showers. 

2nd kid, i told people to just come visit the baby when she was born...no gift needed.



WhitleyGilbert said:


> Is that a funeral wreath?



sure looks like one.  very strange photo...why the veil? why her in her panties??


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> LOL, she is a co-worker, not a friend. No need for me to ask her for dirt. Already have my BFF working in the music industry for my dirt (and he lives in their building).


Here, Imma finish that last sentence for you cos you didn't get it the first time!!! (sigh...) 

"Already have my BFF working in the music industry for my dirt and here's the tea bishes, so take a seat and listen up good!"


----------



## sdkitty

as much as I think Beyonce is overrated, I have to admit, she must be a huge star.  NPR radio reported her pregnancy in the news - not entertainment news - regular news of the day.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> I know I'm going to hell for this but my first thought was 'well I suppose if you're going for a band aid baby, twins is the way to do it!'
> 
> 
> But congrats to them.


Why do y'all believe that Lemonade BS? And, yes I too know someone who actually knows them....actually is close to Jay...he's a good friend of mine...stop buying the theatrics.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Women can't do anything right. People would be pissed whether she did IVF, adopted kids, didn't have kids.


This all day and twice on Sundays!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

scarlet555 said:


> people don't really care IVF or not, not even surrogate, but pretending to be pregnant and then bouncing back to natural weight, or being even thinner and saying how you did it with this diet or that workout, it's all kinds of wrong...
> 
> now we all know a skin picture can be deceiving, a la Kardashian... we also know a trip to the buffet and many can look 2-3 months pregnant...



At this point, I do not believe she's pregnant.  Her stomach was non-existent three weeks ago.  That's a really big change for someone who supposedly keeps in shape.  However, it may make sense that she didn't carry the first bc she had trouble, and went through IVF to be able to carry these.



Tivo said:


> I've made my feelings known about Beyoncé's first "pregnancy."
> I'm inclined to believe this time she's really pregnant and because of that will go to great lengths to display this one.



Very likely.


----------



## Sassys

GoGlam said:


> At this point, I do not believe she's pregnant.  Her stomach was non-existent three weeks ago.  That's a really big change for someone who supposedly keeps in shape.  However, it may make sense that she didn't carry the first bc she had trouble, and went through IVF to be able to carry these.
> 
> 
> 
> Very likely.



The last time you saw her was 12/18/16 which was 7 weeks ago in a dark colored dress she released. Of course a pregnant belly can pop like now in a matter of weeks. I've seen bellys pop in a matter of days.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> At this point, I do not believe she's pregnant.  Her stomach was non-existent three weeks ago.  That's a really big change for someone who supposedly keeps in shape.  However, it may make sense that she didn't carry the first bc she had trouble, and went through IVF to be able to carry these.


Why do we do this in every thread when a women announces her pregnancy? The baby belly can literally pop overnight...it's not that unusual. If you follow Massy Arias on IG, you'll see that her belly went from looking like she had food bloat to being a few months pregnant in a matter a few days and she's super fit....she doesn't even look like she's 8 months preggo right now.

She's 28 weeks in this pic.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BNfbt80gF82/?taken-by=massy.arias&hl=en

1 week later:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BN5SXw9A7Gz/?taken-by=massy.arias&hl=en


----------



## terebina786

My coworker is 5 months and I had NO clue she was pregnant until she announced it.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Why do we do this in every thread when a women announces her pregnancy? The baby belly can literally pop overnight...it's not that unusual. If you follow Massy Arias on IG, you'll see that her belly went from looking like she had food bloat to being a few months pregnant in a matter a few days and she's super fit....she doesn't even look like she's 8 months preggo right now.
> 
> She's 28 weeks in this pic.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNfbt80gF82/?taken-by=massy.arias&hl=en
> 
> 1 week later:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BN5SXw9A7Gz/?taken-by=massy.arias&hl=en



Thank you!!! Pregnant women pop overnight all the damn time. Last time she showed a pic of herself was 7 weeks ago of course she'll pop by now. Smh. 

So sick and tired of women being accused of faking a pregnancy. Not everyone has a sick warped mind to even think of something like that.


----------



## arnott

Deco said:


> People I really didn't care for, or who had no business asking me, would get an unpleasant answer.  More than once I've responded* "because I don't envy your life".*


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> Thank you!!! Pregnant women pop overnight all the damn time. Last time she showed a pic of herself was 7 weeks ago of course she'll pop by now. Smh.
> 
> So sick and tired of women being accused of faking a pregnancy. Not everyone has a sick warped mind to even think of something like that.



What's warped is when your belly CLEARLY flops up and down and folds when you're sitting for an interview.  And no, it is not dress fabric. No way no how.

You are so extra with your "thank you!!!"  It's like you live to try to prove you're correct about everything in these threads.  It's not that serious... although I guess defending Beyoncé is a priority for you.


----------



## baglover1973

pregnant or not, that pic is weird .....


----------



## scarlet555

I was not aware that there were people who believed she was pregnant with blue ivy, so I'm surprised.  I guess I don't know for sure either but the there is this part of an interview where she sits and her tummy flops, that can't be real!  Just saying. 

And one poster saying that she didn't look far along enough or pregnant enough and needed to wear the fake padding, does this sentence even make sense that someone would want to look more pregnant than she was?   Maybe she just wasn't pregnant would make more sense.

It's all good at the end of the day!!


----------



## berrydiva

scarlet555 said:


> I was not aware that there were people who believed she was pregnant with blue ivy, so I'm surprised.  I guess I don't know for sure either but the there is this part of an interview where she sits and her tummy flops, that can't be real!  Just saying.
> 
> And one poster saying that she didn't look far along enough or pregnant enough and needed to wear the fake padding, does this sentence even make sense that someone would want to look more pregnant than she was?   Maybe she just wasn't pregnant would make more sense.
> 
> It's all good at the end of the day!!


Many folks think she was pregnant. And, to me, folks are stupid if they think Jay's mom is gonna allow that dumb ish to happen but then again people love gossip and live for scandal so make sense that people would believe she wasn't pregnant.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> I've made my feelings known about Beyoncé's first "pregnancy."
> I'm inclined to believe this time she's really pregnant and because of that will go to great lengths to display this one.


That's what I think. Already she's showing skin.


----------



## VickyB

Great thread.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, now she is just doing way to much


----------



## Stansy

Sassys said:


> Uh, now she is just doing way to much
> 
> View attachment 3592857
> 
> View attachment 3592851
> View attachment 3592852
> View attachment 3592853
> View attachment 3592854
> View attachment 3592855
> View attachment 3592849
> View attachment 3592850
> 
> View attachment 3592850
> View attachment 3592849


Why oh why - with Nefertiti no less..... These pics are ugly!


----------



## YSoLovely

When is Bey _not_ doing too much? 
She's so extra. Gotta love it, though.


Kinda scared of the imitations that are sure to follow. Hopefully nobody ends up drowning themselves trying to recreate those pics in a public swimming pool...


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> When is Bey _not_ doing too much?
> She's so extra. Gotta love it, though.
> 
> 
> Kinda scared of the imitations that are sure to follow. Hopefully nobody ends up drowning themselves trying to recreate those pics in a public swimming pool...



Lmao. 
Don't pregnant women usually do pregnancy photo shoots later in their pregnancy?


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Lmao.
> Don't pregnant women usually do pregnancy photo shoots later in their pregnancy?



You can do them at any point, I think. She'll probably do plenty more.
Had to get this batch out in time for BHM, though


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Had to get this batch out in time for BHM, though



Dead. Lmao


----------



## lallybelle

Oh dear lord. Stop.


----------



## mkr

Okay she's getting a little carried away.  

I love Blue's hair.


----------



## bagsforme

wow, how'd she hide it for so long.  She's already big.  

The pics are so generic.  Not good quality.  

Contgrats to them.


----------



## White Orchid

I hate everyone of these pregnancy shots.  I've seen heaps nicer one on IG.


----------



## terebina786

I dislike pregnancy photos/annoucements in general.. Maybe I've seen too many of them and then people insist on bombarding their IG and timelines with belly pics lol..    When I get a puppy I'm announcing my "new addition" as well and saying "our family is growing by four paws".

Also, her pics are tacky.  One was fine, now she's going overboard to prove that she actually is pregnant.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> I dislike pregnancy photos/annoucements in general.. Maybe I've seen too many of them and then people insist on bombarding their IG and timelines with belly pics lol..    When I get a puppy I'm announcing my "new addition" as well and saying "our family is growing by four paws".
> 
> Also, her pics are tacky.  One was fine, now she's going overboard to prove that she actually is pregnant.



I actually thought these were the worst; now I guess not lol


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> I actually thought these were the worst; now I guess not lol
> View attachment 3592921
> View attachment 3592922


LOL! Not even surprised.. This is expected of Mimi.


----------



## Sassys

More


----------



## mkr

Blue looks so pretty.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What the hell is this?

Her daughter is cute though.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> What the hell is this?
> 
> Her daughter is cute though.



Way to much.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> What the hell is this?
> 
> Her daughter is cute though.



Pretentious malarkey


----------



## Tivo

This is hilarious.

She's so over the top you would think this was her first pregnancy....


----------



## Compass Rose

Geeze........I simply do not know where to look at these pictures.  I mean, just where is the focal point with all of the distractions going on.  Basically, all I see is a cornucopia under a shear tablecloth.


----------



## Lounorada

Those pictures... oh lawd
I guess no one was brave to tell her, "This is too much, way too much" 


Sassys said:


> More


She looks great in this B&W shot, it's the only decent picture out of the lot.
The rest are dreadful, even Blue looks embarassed.


----------



## bag-mania

There are no words to express my feelings for this shot. Tacky is just too mild to describe the sheer awfulness of it. It's even worse than the knocked-up mermaid or whatever those water photos were supposed to be.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> There are no words to express my feelings for this shot. Tacky is just too mild to describe the sheer awfulness of it. It's even worse than the knocked-up mermaid or whatever those water photos were supposed to be.
> 
> View attachment 3592958


eww!  does she really need the publicity?


----------



## buzzytoes

Tivo said:


> This is hilarious.
> 
> She's so over the top you would think this was her first pregnancy....



Right?? Where was all this when she had Blue?? Usually it's the other way around - tons of pics for the first one (and after they are born) and hardly anything for the second. This just feeds into the whole "was she or wasn't she" pregnant the first time.


----------



## lanasyogamama

So many pictures....

Did she say how far along she is?  She might have popped early with it being her second pregnancy and twins.


----------



## mkr

Is that Beyonce's new car????


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bey!  Girl!  we get it, you're pregnant!

These pics looks like artistic direction gone really wrong.  When you trying to be avant garde, but don't quite hit the mark


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> Is that Beyonce's new car????


More like Matthew's old car - LOL


----------



## LavenderIce

DC-Cutie said:


> More like Matthew's old car - LOL


----------



## berrydiva

I hate this corny pregnancy photo trend. She looks ridiculous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I miss uber private/very caluclated with her moves Beyonce..  Please go back in hiding.  We aren't used to all this oversharing


----------



## mkr

This is almost Kardashian.


----------



## scarlet555

Sassys said:


> Uh, now she is just doing way to much
> 
> View attachment 3592857
> 
> View attachment 3592851
> View attachment 3592852
> View attachment 3592853
> View attachment 3592854
> View attachment 3592855
> View attachment 3592849
> View attachment 3592850
> 
> View attachment 3592850
> View attachment 3592849



overcompensating!


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> I miss uber private/very caluclated with her moves Beyonce..  Please go back in hiding.  We aren't used to all this oversharing



As you are saying this, she's currently dumping 50-11 _never seen before_ private pics of herself, Jay & Blue on her website


----------



## bag-mania

It's like she's starving for attention. I wonder if the photo dump is to distract from something else. Something has changed.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> It's like she's starving for attention. I wonder if the photo dump is to distract from something else. Something has changed.


My take on it is that Beyonce was a "private" celeb but that no longer works in the world of social networking. (And being "private" was clearly part of her branding). However, if you want to remain relevant, you have to be out there and give the people what they want...pictures, lots of them and often. She's doing her usual game, IMO, they recognize how much folks live for gossip and will use the gossip to sell albums. If folks just think she's rolled her eyes at Jay, there's divorce rumors. Pregnant, it must be a "save the marriage" baby. C'mon...her and Jay have been playing this game from jump; Jay has been doing it his whole career. Why do people feed into it still?


----------



## guccimamma

ok, i thought the first photo was weird....

this is just too much for me.  i get it, she is pregnant.

wait, is she wearing pantyhose in the last photos????? like leggs out of the egg?


----------



## mkr

Yeah I noticed that.  Strange.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> This is almost Kardashian.




Not almost- it's a page right out of their bible!! [emoji1] she doesn't want the same talk and drama like her first pregnancy! Which proves as much as people tried to say she was unbothered - she very much was!  It's going to be some loooong months ahead!  Even my local news had the "breaking news story" at 5 6 and 10!!! [emoji12]


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That car looks like the ones you see in people's front yards that have been there so long they start growing plants in them.


----------



## mkr

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That car looks like the ones you see in people's front yards that have been there so long they start growing plants in them.


Where do you think the flowers came from?


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> She's so over the top you *would think this was her first pregnancy*....


Maybe it is.  No face for the first 'pregnancy'.  This time she is so excited, she is sharing way too much.


----------



## YSoLovely

Jayne1 said:


> Maybe it is.  No face for the first 'pregnancy'.  This time she is so excited, she is sharing way too much.


----------



## mkr

Okay I'm getting Mariah vibes.


----------



## Jayne1

YSoLovely said:


>


But no face and body together.  Just the belly and then the face. And I know enough about special effects to see how this is done.

This is the first time we have seen a face attached to the body.  This is the first time she has inundated us with photos no one even wants.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she's over-doing it with us cuz we overdid it with her the first baby.  Touche.


----------



## guccimamma

couldn't she have just taken some photos on a beach in a bathing suit with her kid? 

jeez.


----------



## redney

So is Bey gonna steal Mariah's nanny whom she stole from Kourtney K?


----------



## Sassys

*Look familiar? Fans accuse Beyoncé of copying M.I.A.'s upcoming music video for her flowery maternity shoot - just months after the Sri Lankan rapper said Queen Bey stole her sound, too*

*On Wednesday, Beyoncé shared photos of herself cradling her belly while wearing a veil and posing in front of oversized blooms*
*On Thursday, M.I.A. uploaded stills and clips from her upcoming Powa music video, which also features colorful flowers and a veil*
*Fans began commenting that it looked like Bey copied*
*However, the flower-stuffed car in her shoot was created by her photographer, Awol Erizku, who created it ten months ago*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-4185592/Fans-accuse-Beyonc-copying-M-A.html#ixzz4XZWRNBHA


----------



## chelseavrb

She looks beautiful and healthy and happy.


----------



## Jayne1

From the above post *Sassys *linked to:
	

		
			
		

		
	







http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-4185592/Fans-accuse-Beyonc-copying-M-A.html#ixzz4XZWRNBHA


----------



## Tivo

Maybe this is part of a new video?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> I miss uber private/very caluclated with her moves Beyonce..  Please go back in hiding.  We aren't used to all this oversharing





DC-Cutie said:


> Bey!  Girl!  we get it, you're pregnant!
> 
> These pics looks like artistic direction gone really wrong.  When you trying to be avant garde, but don't quite hit the mark



Agreed x2.

I don't mind the under water ones and the ones with Blue. They're kinds nice. But overall it's too much.  

Why must pregnancy shoots be nude?

I love Blue's hair though. Takes me back to my childhood.


----------



## nycmom

Tivo said:


> Maybe this is part of a new video?



Lets hope so, at least that would explain it! I mean congrats to them but these photos are kinda crazy


----------



## mkr

The only picture I liked was the one of Blue.


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't understand the symbolism with the car, flowers and sky background. She knows it's over the top. She knows it's ridiculous and tacky. I think they like f'n with people honestly. But she could also be more open about this because she has had the first child, Blue has been in videos and the media and nothing bad has happened. I know the average person gets super excited about the first child but I could see someone like the Beyoncé and Jay Z being too worrried and wanting to shield and keep the first pregnancy private. Now they are more relaxed about having a child in the media eye.


----------



## Deco

Not digging the flowered truck bed photo.  Open casket vibes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The photos themselves are a major eyeroll but she looks beautiful in them. Everything from these pics to Lemondae, to her pro-black, feminist stance, hell even the Ivy Park ads have been soooo pretentious. I think that's many people's issue with her, nothing ever comes off as natural or genuine....I know it's def a turn off for me. Like, girl you haven't found the cure to cancer or ended world hunger, simmer down.


----------



## clevercat




----------



## Wildflower22

Bey started going downhill with all this nonsense after that "sexy" super bowl performance. She needs to go back to the old Beyoncé because she just looks desperate now.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> From the above post *Sassys *linked to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593299
> View attachment 3593301
> View attachment 3593303
> View attachment 3593306
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-4185592/Fans-accuse-Beyonc-copying-M-A.html#ixzz4XZWRNBHA


this is just tacky IMO.  why does she need to do this?


----------



## scarlet555

sdkitty said:


> this is just tacky IMO.  why does she need to do this?


To prove she is really pregnant!  Lol!


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> To prove she is really pregnant!  Lol!


ridiculous.....esp that picture on the car.....really - everyone (it seems) thinks she's wonderful.  I even heard Adele raving about her.  She's rich and married to a very powerful man.  Why do this?  I know - to prove her pregnancy is real.  But do these people lose touch with reality?  If she knows it's real and her husband knows it's real, then it's real.  Maybe do one photo or at least one at a time.  Why the bombardment?


----------



## scarlet555

sdkitty said:


> ridiculous.....esp that picture on the car.....really - everyone (it seems) thinks she's wonderful.  I even heard Adele raving about her.  She's rich and married to a very powerful man.  Why do this?  I know - to prove her pregnancy is real.  But do these people lose touch with reality?  If she knows it's real and her husband knows it's real, then it's real.  Maybe do one photo or at least one at a time.  Why the bombardment?



I think we can make a short film with all of these pictures she is posting!  Yes, it's ridiculous, but she needs to keep up with the Kardashians...  is what she is doing.


----------



## mkr

She's bombarding the internet with Beyonce  the way Kim would do it.  Kim can't get any love.  Perfect.


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> I think we can make a short film with all of these pictures she is posting!  Yes, it's ridiculous, but she needs to keep up with the Kardashians...  is what she is doing.


but why?
all the have is social media.  she allegedly has talent


----------



## YSoLovely

* Blue Ivy I'm Getting My Own Fragrance Line And I'm Only 5!!! *
*2/3/2017 10:08 AM PST *
EXCLUSIVE




*Beyonce* doesn't believe children should just skate through life until they graduate college ... she's already taken steps to ensure her daughter becomes a mogul, at age 5.

Bey's company wants to launch a line of *Blue Ivy Carter* products ... from hair care to clothing, mobile devices to video games, and more. The company already filed legal docs to make it happen and, based on our research, it looks like the application will be approved very soon.

This is a case of, "If at first you don't succeed, try, try again." Beyonce's company filed a similar application in 2012, but she was shut down because someone already had a lock on the name, Blue Ivy.

Adding Carter should do the trick.
http://www.tmz.com/2017/02/03/blue-ivy-carter-brand-trademark/



I hope they filed this trademark to protect Blue's name from someone taking advantage of it, not to pimp her out already


----------



## scarlet555

sdkitty said:


> but why?
> all the have is social media.  she allegedly has talent


I  agree with you, I know she is trying to keep up, but doing that she is also 'trashing' her brand.  Maybe she is trying to attract Kim K's fans...and  critics...   bad publicity is still publicity.


----------



## mkr

Beyonce is having twins so there won't be another tour anytime soon.  And there's no money in record sale anymore so this is Blue helping out the fam.  You know, kinda like when we had a paper route, super-sized.


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> I  agree with you, I know she is trying to keep up, but doing that she is also 'trashing' her brand.  Maybe she is trying to attract Kim K's fans...and  critics...   bad publicity is still publicity.


cheap and ridiculous
I wasn't a fan before and now I'm really not
who is going to wear Blue Ivy perfume?  little children?  are they trying to take money from ignorant people to enrich themselves - because I don't think anyone with an sense will buy perfume for their little girl


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> * Blue Ivy I'm Getting My Own Fragrance Line And I'm Only 5!!! *
> *2/3/2017 10:08 AM PST *
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> 
> 
> *Beyonce* doesn't believe children should just skate through life until they graduate college ... she's already taken steps to ensure her daughter becomes a mogul, at age 5.
> 
> Bey's company wants to launch a line of *Blue Ivy Carter* products ... from hair care to clothing, mobile devices to video games, and more. The company already filed legal docs to make it happen and, based on our research, it looks like the application will be approved very soon.
> 
> This is a case of, "If at first you don't succeed, try, try again." Beyonce's company filed a similar application in 2012, but she was shut down because someone already had a lock on the name, Blue Ivy.
> 
> Adding Carter should do the trick.
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/02/03/blue-ivy-carter-brand-trademark/
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they filed this trademark to protect Blue's name from someone taking advantage of it, not to pimp her out already



So stupid. Kids her age have no idea who Blue is and who puts perfume on kids? I also don't see anything special about Blue's hair, that makes her stand out from any other kid, that you would want your daughter's hair to be just like hers. There is a little girl on Intagram (can't recall her name), who has the most amazing hair. She would be someone you would give a hair care line to.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> ridiculous.....esp that picture on the car.....really - everyone (it seems) thinks she's wonderful.  I even heard Adele raving about her.  She's rich and married to a very powerful man.  Why do this?  I know - to prove her pregnancy is real.  But do these people lose touch with reality?  If she knows it's real and her husband knows it's real, then it's real.  Maybe do one photo or at least one at a time.  Why the bombardment?


Because obviously it bothers them that people didn't believe she was pregnant the first time. I kind of get it, it's like when you're telling someone the truth and they just don't believe you...sometimes that feeling lingers no matter what you know is truth. These pictures are corny to me but IG is full of these stupid pics plus it's Beyonce, she's not going to announce this pregnancy in a typical way....just like she hasn't dropped her last few albums in a typical way. But this bombardment of photos is really just the new norm of social networking and celeb branding...she really not doing anything all that unusal.


----------



## berrydiva

I had tons of perfume when I was little...lots of little girls wear perfume especially when playing dress-up or dressing up.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I just love how extra Beyonce always is!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## bisousx

YSoLovely said:


> Bey's company wants to launch a line of *Blue Ivy Carter* products ... from hair care to clothing, mobile devices to video games, and more. The company already filed legal docs to make it happen and, based on our research, it looks like the application will be approved very soon.
> 
> This is a case of, "If at first you don't succeed, try, try again." Beyonce's company filed a similar application in 2012, but she was shut down because someone already had a lock on the name, Blue Ivy.
> 
> I hope they filed this trademark to protect Blue's name from someone taking advantage of it, not to pimp her out already



I have mixed feelings about this.
On one hand, I can appreciate that her parents are doing so much to make sure she has a dream life and she'll never go hungry, especially in a world where parents (rich and poor) exploit the children, selling them to the highest bidder or abusing them. On the other hand, creating an entire brand from a child who has no say in the matter is tacky as hell. I guess they are really sure that Blue doesn't want to live a quiet life away from the media.


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> cheap and ridiculous
> I wasn't a fan before and now I'm really not
> who is going to wear Blue Ivy perfume?  little children?  are they trying to take money from ignorant people to enrich themselves - because I don't think anyone with an sense will buy perfume for their little girl



When I was a child, I would get so upset that my parents didn't allow me to wear perfume or paint my nails when other little girls could. Now that I'm old lol, I completely get it.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I had tons of perfume when I was little...lots of little girls wear perfume especially when playing dress-up or dressing up.



My parents wouldn't allow it; if they did (I don't recall) I am sure it was the knock off stuff/imitation stuff from the drugstore. 




I recall my mom was really strict about bath products as well. She would say that stuff is not good for you and will give you a yeast infection. I recall using my aunt's JeanNate and got into so much trouble lol.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> My parents wouldn't allow it; if they did (I don't recall) I am sure it was the knock off stuff/imitation stuff from the drugstore.
> 
> View attachment 3594221
> 
> 
> I recall my mom was really strict about bath products as well. She would say that stuff is not good for you and will give you a yeast infection. I recall using my aunt's JeanNate and got into so much trouble lol.



Jean Nate and Designer Imposters!  We're definitely the same age range.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> My parents wouldn't allow it; if they did (I don't recall) I am sure it was the knock off stuff/imitation stuff from the drugstore.
> 
> View attachment 3594221
> 
> 
> I recall my mom was really strict about bath products as well. She would say that stuff is not good for you and will give you a yeast infection. I recall using my aunt's JeanNate and got into so much trouble lol.


LOL. I giggle every time I randomly run across JeanNate in a store. Especially if it's that industrial size bottle...no one needs that ever.

And I forgot all about Designer Imposter...that plus my banana clip, can't tell me nothing!


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> LOL.* I giggle every time I randomly run across JeanNate in a store*. Especially if it's that industrial size bottle...no one needs that ever.
> 
> And I forgot all about Designer Imposter...that plus my banana clip, can't tell me nothing!



Me too. I can't believe they still make that crap. I was in Walgreens last night and saw the Mr. Bubbles. That was a huge no no in my house. It made you itch like crazy lol My mother would always yell at me "don't come crying to me when your urine burns 

I saw a woman last week with a banana clip and I was like NO WAY, they still make those!

Mood lipstick, never worked for me.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Jean Nate and Designer Imposters!  We're definitely the same age range.


----------



## terebina786

Not that I wasn't allowed to wear makeup/perfume (I probably wasn't but I never asked), but I just didn't care to.  I was basically a boy though.

My coworker's 14 year twins, on the other hand, are out here getting acrylics.  When he told me I didn't know how to feel about it.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> Not that I wasn't allowed to wear makeup/perfume (I probably wasn't but I never asked), but I just didn't care to.  I was basically a boy though.
> 
> *My coworker's 14 year twins, on the other hand, are out here getting acrylics.  When he told me I didn't know how to feel about it*.



Yikes. Way to much. to young to damage your nails from acrylic. They will learn the hard way.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I remember going to middle school with girls who wore acrylics, I never though much of it, tbh. I was never much for acrylics because my own nails grow pretty long but I do remember wanting a set so I could get the cute (at the time) airbrush.

As a kid my mom would buy me the Juicebar body sprays, you know the ones that smelled like gummy bears and cotton candy, I lived for them. I couldn't paint my nails until I was around 7 but she would let me get clear glitter polish on my toes when I'd go with her for manis and pedis.


I hope all of this is just BS and they only trademarked her name to protect her otherwise it's a lot considering young she is.


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> Yikes. Way to much. to young to damage your nails from acrylic. They will learn the hard way.


Yeah I wanted to say something but he's a single father and it's not my battle to fight.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Not that I wasn't allowed to wear makeup/perfume (I probably wasn't but I never asked), but I just didn't care to.  I was basically a boy though.
> 
> My coworker's 14 year twins, on the other hand, are out here getting acrylics.  When he told me I didn't know how to feel about it.


I used to wear acrylics at 14 too...that was high school so that seems about right to me.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I used to wear acrylics at 14 too...that was high school so that seems about right to me.



17 for my first time getting acrylics. I never liked nail designs/airbrush (still don't), so I was fine with that rule. I did have really natural long nails (not Coco from SWV long, but they were getting there).


----------



## lallybelle

Loves Baby Soft...


----------



## mkr

My daughters wanted all kinds of things.  I only allowed one hole in each ear at age 12.  You want more you turn 18 and pay for it.  I was the devil.  They wanted to dye their hair at like 10 and I said no.  Then my oldest was 12 and begged me to pierce her belly button and I was like  
LETS GO GET SOME HAIR DYE!!!


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> My daughters wanted all kinds of things.  I only allowed one hole in each ear at age 12.  You want more you turn 18 and pay for it.  I was the devil.  They wanted to dye their hair at like 10 and I said no.  Then my oldest was 12 and begged me to pierce her belly button and I was like
> LETS GO GET SOME HAIR DYE!!!



LOL. Mom, is that you??? 16 for 2nd pierced hole in the ear. I wasn't crazy enough to ask for belly pierce (I would have been sent to my room for a week, to think about what I asked for). Belly got pierced at 25. I was allowed to use "Sun In", for hair or the colored spray for hair (Halloween only)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I went to high school with a girl who couldn't get her ear pierced until she was sixteen. Her parents were super strict. I got my second hole for my 10th b-day and my belly got pierced at 16 (behind my fathers back). My parents were really strict about was grades.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Maybe she's over-doing it with us cuz we overdid it with her the first baby.  Touche.



she brought that all on herself with that collapsing pillow incident in Australia!!  that is why she is so pressed this time around!  she really looks desperate to prove it.





Sassys said:


> *Look familiar? Fans accuse Beyoncé of copying M.I.A.'s upcoming music video for her flowery maternity shoot - just months after the Sri Lankan rapper said Queen Bey stole her sound, too*
> 
> *On Wednesday, Beyoncé shared photos of herself cradling her belly while wearing a veil and posing in front of oversized blooms*
> *On Thursday, M.I.A. uploaded stills and clips from her upcoming Powa music video, which also features colorful flowers and a veil*
> *Fans began commenting that it looked like Bey copied*
> *However, the flower-stuffed car in her shoot was created by her photographer, Awol Erizku, who created it ten months ago*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-4185592/Fans-accuse-Beyonc-copying-M-A.html#ixzz4XZWRNBHA




we all know she rarely if ever has an original thought! 





berrydiva said:


> *Because obviously it bothers them that people didn't believe she was pregnant the first time.* I kind of get it, it's like when you're telling someone the truth and they just don't believe you...sometimes that feeling lingers no matter what you know is truth. These pictures are corny to me but IG is full of these stupid pics plus it's Beyonce, she's not going to announce this pregnancy in a typical way....just like she hasn't dropped her last few albums in a typical way. But this bombardment of photos is really just the new norm of social networking and celeb branding...she really not doing anything all that unusal.



it bothered them that the lies were not being swallowed like chocolate cake!!   you don't question the queen bey! 





lallybelle said:


> Loves Baby Soft...



oh this takes me back!!!  this was my first perfume and i thought i was everything wearing it!!


----------



## bag-princess

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh my gosh I didn't even think about what they'd name the kids. This just keeps getting better.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Oh my gosh I didn't even think about what they'd name the kids. This just keeps getting better.


it has to be something creative but dumb at the same time


----------



## Compass Rose

English Ivy and Poison Ivy.


----------



## morgan20




----------



## dangerouscurves

morgan20 said:


> View attachment 3594913


*Dead


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> My favorite is, *oh you must be gay because you don't have kids at your age.* Uh, I'm a born and raised New Yorker if I was gay stupid; trust I would be out and proud. excuse me for wanting marriage first.


I hear this especially for Men....it's sad to think that men are considered abnormal or gay when they don't have a bevy of baby momma's out all over the place. smdh


----------



## Ladybug09

Tacky!!!
Is this from the same people who did the champagne glass on the booty pics for Kim K?



Sassys said:


> Uh, now she is just doing way to much
> 
> View attachment 3592857
> 
> View attachment 3592851
> View attachment 3592852
> View attachment 3592853
> View attachment 3592854
> View attachment 3592855
> View attachment 3592849
> View attachment 3592850
> 
> View attachment 3592850
> View attachment 3592849


----------



## knasarae

Ladybug09 said:


> I hear this especially for Men....it's sad to think that men are considered abnormal or gay when they don't have a bevy of baby momma's out all over the place. smdh


I just think that's so silly.  A few years ago this guy told me "Ain't nobody put a baby in you yet?".  Like wtf??!!!  I guess he thought that was a complement.  He said "I mean if it was me..."  I didn't even let him finish, boy bye.


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> This is almost Kardashian.


Ahhh, Snap, Shots fired!!!!


LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

morgan20 said:


> View attachment 3594913


They are so wrong for this!!!! LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

terebina786 said:


> Not that I wasn't allowed to wear makeup/perfume (I probably wasn't but I never asked), but I just didn't care to.  I was basically a boy though.
> 
> My coworker's 14 year twins, on the other hand, are out here getting acrylics.  When he told me I didn't know how to feel about it.


Yeah, I don't like that either.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> I just think that's so silly.  A few years ago this guy told me "Ain't nobody put a baby in you yet?".  Like wtf??!!!  I guess he thought that was a complement.  He said "I mean if it was me..."  I didn't even let him finish, boy bye.


Girl....he needed to have several seats.


----------



## Deco

knasarae said:


> I just think that's so silly.  A few years ago this guy told me "Ain't nobody put a baby in you yet?".  Like wtf??!!!  I guess he thought that was a complement.  He said "I mean if it was me..."  I didn't even let him finish, boy bye.


Wow.  Like you're some kind of vessel.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Deco said:


> Wow.  Like you're some kind of vessel.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Tacky!!!
> Is this from the same people who did the champagne glass on the booty pics for Kim K?


No she was trying too hard to be deep and Yoruba with it...hey if it gets people to researching the origins of her shoot why not....it's still extra.


----------



## knasarae

Deco said:


> Wow.  Like you're some kind of vessel.


Right!


----------



## Sassys

Will she ever stop stealing lol

*BEYONCESUED FOR LIFTING LYRICS ON 'FORMATION'*






Beyonce stole lyrics from a dead New Orleans rapper and then sampled them in her song, "Formation," without permission ... according to a new lawsuit.

The estate of Anthony Barré -- aka *Messy Mya* -- just filed suit against Bey for allegedly using lyrics from his 2010 song "A 27 Piece Huh?" and sprinkling them into her hit song ... which has been certified gold.

Barré's estate claims Beyonce straight-up ripped the deceased artist's words without permission ... and then went on to make millions off the track. Barré, a YouTube star, was shot and killed in 2010. 

The estate goes on to claim they tried talking to Beyonce about the sample ... but says she blew them off.

Now, the estate is asking for more than $20,000,000 in back royalties and other damages for using some of his final recorded words.

We've reached out to Beyonce ... so far, no word back.


http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## Deco

I wish they'd post lyrics side by side so we could see for ourselves.


----------



## twin-fun

Deco said:


> I wish they'd post lyrics side by side so we could see for ourselves.


Messy Mya opens the video, asking "What happened after New Orleans?" in his distinctive raspy voice. She didn't just steal lyrics. She lifted the entire spoken passage from his YouTube video.


----------



## Deco

twin-fun said:


> Messy Mya opens the video, asking "What happened after New Orleans?" in his distinctive raspy voice. She didn't just steal lyrics. She lifted the entire spoken passage from his YouTube video.


Yikes.  All that without permission?  Reckless.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Will she ever stop stealing lol
> 
> *BEYONCESUED FOR LIFTING LYRICS ON 'FORMATION'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyonce stole lyrics from a dead New Orleans rapper and then sampled them in her song, "Formation," without permission ... according to a new lawsuit.
> 
> The estate of Anthony Barré -- aka *Messy Mya* -- just filed suit against Bey for allegedly using lyrics from his 2010 song "A 27 Piece Huh?" and sprinkling them into her hit song ... which has been certified gold.
> 
> Barré's estate claims Beyonce straight-up ripped the deceased artist's words without permission ... and then went on to make millions off the track. Barré, a YouTube star, was shot and killed in 2010.
> 
> The estate goes on to claim they tried talking to Beyonce about the sample ... but says she blew them off.
> 
> Now, the estate is asking for more than $20,000,000 in back royalties and other damages for using some of his final recorded words.
> 
> We've reached out to Beyonce ... so far, no word back.
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/


If this is correct, I hope they get their money


----------



## scarlet555

twin-fun said:


> Messy Mya opens the video, asking "What happened after New Orleans?" in his distinctive raspy voice. She didn't just steal lyrics. She lifted the entire spoken passage from his YouTube video.



So strange, it was Messy Mya's actual voice in Beyonce's formation video.  I suppose you own your youtube posting, does anyone know?  Because in some sites,  like google drive, "According to its terms, Google does _not_ own user-uploaded files to Google Drive, but the company can do whatever it likes with them" (https://www.cnet.com/news/who-owns-your-files-on-google-drive/) is youtube different than google in terms of ownership and usage?   I think it operates similarly.  Did beyonce ask youtube for redistribution rights already?

oops I guess you can't do that either: (Hey Beyonce, pay attention this is for you): https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/2797449?hl=en
*Questions for YouTube uploaders*
*How do I get permission to use someone else's content in my video? *
copyright-protected material in your video, you’ll generally need to seek permission to do so first. YouTube cannot grant you these rights and we are unable to assist you in finding and contacting the parties who may be able to grant them to you. This is something you’ll have to research and handle on your own or with the assistance of a lawyer.

For example, YouTube cannot grant you the rights to use content that has already been uploaded to the site. If you wish to use someone else’s YouTube video, you may want to reach out to them via our messaging feature.

However, we do offer features aimed at helping you discover what material you can incorporate into your video:


An easy way to find background music or sound effects for your YouTube videos is in YouTube’s Audio Library. You can search for music that’s free for you to use.
The Music Policy Directory also helps you understand the Content ID policies that will be applied by music copyright owners. Depending on the policy, your video may remain live on YouTube with ads, and the revenue will be paid to the owners of the music. Learn more about Music Policies.
In the YouTube Video Editor, you can remix videos that other members of the YouTube community have uploaded under the Creative Commons license.


----------



## twin-fun

scarlet555 said:


> So strange, it was Messy Mya's actual voice in Beyonce's formation video.  I suppose you own your youtube posting, does anyone know?  Because in some sites,  like google drive, "According to its terms, Google does _not_ own user-uploaded files to Google Drive, but the company can do whatever it likes with them" (https://www.cnet.com/news/who-owns-your-files-on-google-drive/) is youtube different than google in terms of ownership and usage?   I think it operates similarly.  Did beyonce ask youtube for redistribution rights already?


Not a clue. Right now these are just allegations. I do not know if Beyoncé went to YouTube and edited clips or if the voice recording is from some other medium. That's for the court to figure out.


----------



## Sassys

twin-fun said:


> Not a clue. Right now these are just allegations. I do not know if Beyoncé went to YouTube and edited clips or if the voice recording is from some other medium. That's for the court to figure out.



I don't think Beyoncé is that smart. Im sure someone who works for her shows her things.


----------



## Deco

Whoever records video or audio owns the copyrights to the recording.  You can then upload the video on to YouTube but that doesn't undo your copyrights.  It just subjects your upload to the YouTube community rules, which include allowing YouTube visitors to access and view the recording. Those rules don't address uses of or rights to the recording in the outside world.  Beyoncé's sampling was a commercial use outside of YouTube, though it also appeared on YouTube. Imagine what Beyoncé would say/do if anyone could lift and commercially reuse material she loaded on YouTube.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She'd probably be able to claim fair use here but she'll likely settle so the court won't ever make a decision, which is what keeps fair use such a legal gray area.


----------



## Deco

Curious to see if they'll also make a right of publicity claim given that his voice is so distinctive and recognizable.  Not all states allow posthumous right of publicity claim, though.


----------



## YSoLovely

Beyoncé stays in some copyright claim mess, doesn't she?


----------



## scarlet555

Bossy Beyonce, (I don't know how to post videos!)  Could a woman this particular make copyright mistakes??


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

scarlet555 said:


> Bossy Beyonce, (I don't know how to post videos!)  Could a woman this particular make copyright mistakes??




Mistake or stealing? 

At the end of the video that you posted she flat out admitted to stealing from other artist.


----------



## bisousx

scarlet555 said:


> Bossy Beyonce, (I don't know how to post videos!)  Could a woman this particular make copyright mistakes??




You know what .. I knew nothing about Beyonce and I have more respect for her after watching this. She's definitely a boss and knows what she's doing. She seems so dumb in interviews and sometimes looks like a puppet, but this video compilation shines a different light on her.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> You know what .. I knew nothing about Beyonce and I have more respect for her after watching this. She's definitely a boss and knows what she's doing. She seems so dumb in interviews and sometimes looks like a puppet, but this video compilation shines a different light on her.


Agree. Fascinating video.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Beyoncé stays in some copyright claim mess, doesn't she?




yes she does!!!  and no she will not stop stealing because she gets away with it!!  she is so unbothered by these lawsuits! 




WhitleyGilbert said:


> Mistake or stealing?
> 
> *At the end of the video that you posted she flat out admitted to stealing from other artist.*




because she is the queen bey - and she can!  






bisousx said:


> You know what .. I knew nothing about Beyonce and I have more respect for her after watching this. She's definitely a boss and knows what she's doing. *She seems so dumb in interviews and sometimes looks like a puppet, but this video compilation shines a different light on her.*




there are quite a few video's out there that show the real Bey!  she is not as sweet and soft-spoken as she shows to the public!  she is smarter than she looks but for all the talk she does about women she really does not do much to show it for herself - in public!   behind the scenes yes - that is why you don't get much or any gossip from those in the know about her!  she is know to be a whole other kind of queen B!  but nobody will ever say that.


----------



## berrydiva

I happen to be watching the Grammy's and caught this Beyonce performance. I will say that I can't wait for folks comments. Shes extra as usual....I'm not sure how she got on this Yoruba journey as her latest thing.


----------



## terebina786

I don't understand this new thing... what is it?


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I don't understand this new thing... what is it?


Yoruba....but I don't understand why this is her new thing. Maybe she just discovered Yoruba.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I happen to be watching the Grammy's and caught this Beyonce performance. I will say that I can't wait for folks comments. Shes extra as usual....I'm not sure how she got on this Yoruba journey as her latest thing.



Lol. My friend just called me and said "is she trying to say you are not a true woman unless you birth a child" . Shrug


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Lol. My friend just called me and said "is she trying to say you are not a true woman unless you birth a child" . Shrug


She's clearly trying to present herself as one of the Yoruba gods. I don't get it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ok B we get it, you're really pregnant this time


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is a cute outfit on Miss Blue.


----------



## berrydiva

Awww....Blue's Prince outfit is cute.


----------



## Sassys

Aww Blue crashing the performance  with James, Jennifer, John Legend, Neil Diamond performance lmao

I'm going to cry now, my Dad was a huge Neil Diamond fan


----------



## megs0927

Oh Beyonce. No one really cares. Blue is adorable. You can really see that she and Jay adore her.  
Performance meh....


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> She's clearly trying to present herself as one of the Yoruba gods. I don't get it.



Worst performance ever. I was scared she was going to slip on those flowers.


----------



## Jayne1

Now that is pregnant. She's bursting with glow and life and radiance. Not like last time.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

WTF is she wearing? You're doing too much, Beyonce' - again.


----------



## Coconuts40

I'm sorry but after seeing Adele's beautiful tribute to George Michael, I see Beyonce's performance as so contrived and self serving.  She's a great artist no doubt.  She is passionate, no doubt.  But something about her lately, any sense of humility and being humble and modest  is gone.


----------



## Coconuts40

Sorry my comment was posted twice, second post deleted.


----------



## Sassys

Does she think she is the Virgin Mary


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> Lol. My friend just called me and said "is she trying to say you are not a true woman unless you birth a child" . Shrug



That's kinda what it came off to me as.

She did waaaaayyy too much IMO.  I actually said Bruno's simple performance was better than Bey's.


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> Does she think she is the Virgin Mary
> 
> View attachment 3604020



Lol! Hubby said the same thing.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> That's kinda what it came off to me as.
> 
> She did waaaaayyy too much IMO.  I actually said Bruno's simple performance was better than Bey's.



I rewatched it and I think that is what she was trying to say. I don't appreciate that. It's rude To all women who are not mothers, if that is indeed what she was saying.


----------



## Lounorada

I have no comment on Beyoncé and her foolishness. I was like...








I am here solely for the adorable duo of Jay & Blue, so cute!
That little girl is utterly adorable  and so is her pink Gucci suit.


----------



## pinky7129

Sassys said:


> Does she think she is the Virgin Mary
> 
> View attachment 3604020



I think that's what she was going for


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And _this _is the reason Beyonce doesn't do interviews or speak in public very often.
Lemonade was really powerful but....yeah....this is.....off.


----------



## mkr

Jay and Blue look so cute together.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sassys said:


> I rewatched it and I think that is what she was trying to say. I don't appreciate that. It's rude To all women who are not mothers, if that is indeed what she was saying.



Not to mention totally in opposition to her feminist messaging from last album's performances.


----------



## Wildflower22

Her performance was strange. She's so talented. I hope she ends up going to way of Celine Dion, not Mariah Carey.


----------



## pinky7129

When the camera panned to her during Adeles speech... [emoji54]


----------



## Sasha2012

She made her first public appearance on Sunday night since announcing she is expecting twins.

And pregnant pop superstar Beyonce slayed as she performed at the Grammy Awards at the Staples Center in Los Angeles.

The 35-year-old, who is mother to five-year-old daughter Blue Ivy, debuted her baby bump at the show in both a gold bikini and a gold sequin gown.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-debuts-baby-bump-Grammys.html#ixzz4YXHPigb0


----------



## TC1

Acting like she's the first woman to bear children. SMH


----------



## Sassys




----------



## GoGlam

Jayne1 said:


> Now that is pregnant. She's bursting with glow and life and radiance. Not like last time.



Face is completely different now that she is actually pregnant.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

With this new I Am Pregnant Hear Me Roar Beyonce...will she instagram live the birth?

Or will we have to wait for her sequel to the HBO My Life is Better than Yours for some snippets.


----------



## ExBagHag

Beyoncé is talented and gorgeous - but dang, girl is so self important I can hardly stand it.  The veil and the pre printed gold acceptance card sent me over the edge.


----------



## Coconuts40

ExBagHag said:


> Beyoncé is talented and gorgeous - but dang, girl is so self important I can hardly stand it.  The veil and the pre printed gold acceptance card sent me over the edge.



Haha! That is so true, that pre printed gold acceptance card truly was ridiculous.  As was the veil she was wearing during her acceptance speech.  Honestly I also feel she is talented and really works hard - but this "Queen Bey" title has gotten to her head.  And for Adele to feel embarrassed to accept her Best Album award and to give kudos to Beyonce instead of herself- Why?  I don't understand why this entire evening was about Beyonce, even when it wasn't.  Adele, should be proud of herself and really did a great job with the George Michael tribute.  She deserved every award she received tonight.


----------



## morgan20

I watched the performance as well (and I love Beyoncé) what was that about? The only good part was the leaning chair.


----------



## morgan20




----------



## Esizzle

LOL Bey is so extra! But her brand is theatrics and being extra. She came to entertain and she did her job. Everyone is talking about her performance and that was her goal.
She looks quite big right now...I was thinking her due date would be june but it might be May.


----------



## sdkitty

seems she really does think she's a queen....that production number did nothing for me.  I'd much rather see someone stand there and sing like Adele


----------



## sdkitty

she's so overrated IMO


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She made her first public appearance on Sunday night since announcing she is expecting twins.
> 
> And pregnant pop superstar Beyonce slayed as she performed at the Grammy Awards at the Staples Center in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 35-year-old, who is mother to five-year-old daughter Blue Ivy, debuted her baby bump at the show in both a gold bikini and a gold sequin gown.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-debuts-baby-bump-Grammys.html#ixzz4YXHPigb0



Didn't see the performance and I'm glad.     The pictures are cringeworthy enough.     Did she really get those people to bow down to her in the 4th picture?       Just can't.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

I actually liked her performance and thought it fit with the theme of her album. In her album visual she embodies the goddess Oshun who she also embodies tonight. If anything I appreciated her performance because it wasn't the same ole Beyoncé and it gets people talking which she made note in her speech she wanted people to feel uncomfortable and to talk. In my opinion she she should've won album of the year, and Adele and Rihanna should've split record and song...
If you want to know more about Oshun and the meaning with lemonade here is a great article about it https://m.mic.com/articles/141799/t...ican-goddess-oshun-is-mind-blowing#.x80I1TPcV


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

arnott said:


> Didn't see the performance and I'm glad.     The pictures are cringeworthy enough.     Did she really get those people to bow down to her in the 4th picture?       Just can't.


She is embodying Oshun.....just a continuation of the Lemonade visuals


----------



## YSoLovely

How about she embodies _Beyoncé _next time? 
Her African Goddess cosplay is... extra. Too extra for my tastes.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

YSoLovely said:


> How about she embodies _Beyoncé _next time?
> Her African Goddess cosplay is... extra. Too extra for my tastes.



I think next time will be different I wouldn't be surprised if it's 100% pop... I'm just glad it was different got people talking and if anything got people to look a lil deeper at things


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Now that is pregnant. She's bursting with glow and life and radiance. Not like last time.




Exactly!! Totally different from her first "pregnancy"!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I didn't really buy into those pregnancy conspiracy theories but after seeing her public obsession this time around I'm starting to.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I didn't really buy into those pregnancy conspiracy theories but after seeing her public obsession this time around I'm starting to.


This^

This is so....extra


----------



## terebina786

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I didn't really buy into those pregnancy conspiracy theories but after seeing her public obsession this time around I'm starting to.



Basically yes.  I miss private Beyoncé.


----------



## White Orchid

So no-one has anything positive to say about her Brazilian being on point?  Bishes the lot of you


----------



## GoGlam

White Orchid said:


> So no-one has anything positive to say about her Brazilian being on point?  Bishes the lot of you



Hahahahahha omg [emoji108]


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> So no-one has anything positive to say about her Brazilian being on point?  Bishes the lot of you



File this under: Things I wish I didn't know about a pregnant woman.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> How about she embodies _Beyoncé _next time?
> Her African Goddess cosplay is... extra. Too extra for my tastes.


This!


----------



## berrydiva

I knew these comments were gonna be funny especially since Beyonce is doing this crap while most have no clue of Yoruba so it comes across as contrived, puzzling and confusing. She's corny with this new fake spirituality... next album she'll be Rastafarian or Obeah, I guess.


----------



## terebina786

I admit I had no idea what Yoruba was until I started actually researching.  But I still like Beyonce as her regular ole self who performs the f*ck out of songs - whether she's singing and dancing or just standing and singing a ballad.  She needs to just be herself, that's what she's best at.  This fakeness makes me like her less.


----------



## scarlet555

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I didn't really buy into those pregnancy conspiracy theories but after seeing her public obsession this time around I'm starting to.


Yes, she is trying too hard, just too hard.  And the performance photos of her exposed belly.  Honestly, we really don't want to see, we can already see it through the clothing.


----------



## Coconuts40

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> I actually liked her performance and thought it fit with the theme of her album. In her album visual she embodies the goddess Oshun who she also embodies tonight. If anything I appreciated her performance because it wasn't the same ole Beyoncé and it gets people talking which she made note in her speech she wanted people to feel uncomfortable and to talk. In my opinion she she should've won album of the year, and Adele and Rihanna should've split record and song...
> If you want to know more about Oshun and the meaning with lemonade here is a great article about it https://m.mic.com/articles/141799/t...ican-goddess-oshun-is-mind-blowing#.x80I1TPcV



Yes!  I was just about to post and attach this same page.
I was very curious and also did some search online after her performance last night.  I can now understand the significance behind her performance last night.  Artistically, I think it was a good performance and I have a lot of admiration for her hard work and focus.  The part I don't like, is this intensely high regard, this Queen Bey thing.  As I mentioned in an earlier post, for Adele to be embarrassed to receive her awards because she didn't feel worthy over Beyonce was unfair to Adel (although I appreciate her humility).  Paris Jackson came out as the first presenter (or one of the first, I can't remember) and her first comment was about how gorgeous everyone looked "especially Beyonce".  Then James Corden makes a comment about how someone (I can't remember who he was talking about) got a better seat than Beyonce - I know that it was a joke, but again, we have to talk about Beyonce.  It's gotten to be a bit too much for me.


----------



## berrydiva

Lol Beyoncé got folks bothered....you know what, I think I'm now liking how uncomfortable she made folks. We're not supposed to celebrate our culture, I like that this grand celebration of roots is annoying folks.  I hardly believe she's genuine but it's funny nonetheless.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I had to playback her thank you speech.. Bey up there using BIG words...


----------



## Tivo

GoGlam said:


> Face is completely different now that she is actually pregnant.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!
Completely different.


----------



## sdkitty

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> I think next time will be different I wouldn't be surprised if it's 100% pop... I'm just glad it was different got people talking and if anything got people to look a lil deeper at things


sorry, didn't get me to think deeply about anything.....just seemed very narcissistic


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Lol Beyoncé got folks bothered....you know what, I think I'm now liking how uncomfortable she made folks. We're not supposed to celebrate our culture, I like that this grand celebration of roots is annoying folks.  I hardly believe she's genuine but it's funny nonetheless.



I'm black, too, but I think Beyoncé's simply pretentious as heck at this point. *shrugs*
It doesn't feel like a grand celebration of her roots (although this may have been the intended purpose), as much as it feels and looks like a grand celebration of Ultimate Grand Supreme Queen Beysus.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

sdkitty said:


> sorry, didn't get me to think deeply about anything.....just seemed very narcissistic


 
That's nice, your opinion...I believe I clearly said it got "some people" to look a little deeper. I mean just look at the comment above by Coconuts40 it left her curious and googled about the performance. Whether Beyonce is genuine or not I appreciated this album and visuals if not for all the discussions it has prompted but because it was very different for a mainstream artist.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> I'm black, too, but I think Beyoncé's simply pretentious as heck at this point. *shrugs*
> It doesn't feel like a grand celebration of her roots (although this may have been the intended purpose), as much as it feels and looks like a grand celebration of Ultimate Grand Supreme Queen Beysus.


Oh I agree with you, I don't think it's genuine but I'm also not one of those people looking for entertainers to do more than entertain me. I just find a bit of humor in how bothered people are by her intentions, regardless if she missed the mark or wasn't able to resonate...kind of reminds me when folks were bothered by MJ's Remember The Time video.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

DC-Cutie said:


> I had to playback her thank you speech.. Bey up there using BIG words...



I did the same thing


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I had to playback her thank you speech.. Bey up there using BIG words...


Is there a transcript of her speech? We mostly had the Grammy's on mute and I hate listening to Beyonce talk.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

berrydiva said:


> Is there a transcript of her speech? We mostly had the Grammy's on mute and I hate listening to Beyonce talk.



Here's one it has both Adele's and Beyonce's https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/12/arts/music/beyonce-speech-grammys-*****.html?_r=0


----------



## morgan20

berrydiva said:


> Is there a transcript of her speech? We mostly had the Grammy's on mute and I hate listening to Beyonce talk.



As she read it from her gold card.....
People at work were spitting feathers talking about her performance.....I am normally a stan for Mrs Carter....the whole performance seemed contrived and fake to me.


----------



## berrydiva

morgan20 said:


> As she read it from her gold card.....
> People at work were spitting feathers talking about her performance.....I am normally a stan for Mrs Carter....the whole performance seemed contrived and fake to me.


I have no problem with the gold card...she was prepared...kinda don't see the big deal when I work I'm prepared too.


----------



## sdkitty

morgan20 said:


> As she read it from her gold card.....
> People at work were spitting feathers talking about her performance.....I am normally a stan for Mrs Carter....the whole performance seemed contrived and fake to me.


yeah, did it seem like she was assuming she was going to win with that gold card?


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I have no problem with the gold card...she was prepared...kinda don't see the big deal when I work I'm prepared too.


well in that category it was probably reasonable to expect to win but still, is there any modesty?  her head is probably so big it's ready to explode


----------



## Esizzle

Gold card is...extra but then what do you expect? If she had not won the category, we would not have seen the gold card but she did win so we saw it. I mean whats the big deal. Its the same as when people write their speeches on a crumply piece of paper. Its Bey so it was a gold card lol


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

berrydiva said:


> I have no problem with the gold card...she was prepared...kinda don't see the big deal when I work I'm prepared too.


 
Totally agree, she was up for 9 awards including the big 3. Why would you not prepare for that??? This is the craziest thing to nitpick.


----------



## Jayne1

It's been suggested that Urban Contemporary is a category that is often not televised, so for Bey to show up with that gold card ready to read an acceptance speech suggests that she was notified in advance.  They obviously really wanted her for the broadcast.


----------



## Deco

Phew, I got a very good laugh reading the last few pages.  I don't watch awards shows (or any TV lately), but I got everything I needed right here.  The photos look like she's performing some Mother Earth Giving Birth to Humanity ritual.  Yeah, it's ridiculous, but I doubt she buys her own hype.  She's just putting on a show for her core fan base that eats it up.  She must have contempt for her core fan base, and I would too knowing this is what pulls their strings.


----------



## YSoLovely

Jayne1 said:


> It's been suggested that Urban Contemporary is a category that is often not televised, so for Bey to show up with that gold card ready to read an acceptance speech suggests that she was notified in advance.  They obviously really wanted her for the broadcast.



UC Album has always been televised, IIRC. Bey was prepared, no big deal.
I prefer this over actors at the Oscars pretending that they're "winging it", when it's clear their speech had been rehearsed and run by their PR team


----------



## sdkitty

Deco said:


> Phew, I got a very good laugh reading the last few pages.  I don't watch awards shows (or any TV lately), but I got everything I needed right here.  The photos look like she's performing some Mother Earth Giving Birth to Humanity ritual.  Yeah, it's ridiculous, but I doubt she buys her own hype.  She's just putting on a show for her core fan base that eats it up.  She must have contempt for her core fan base, and I would too knowing this is what pulls their strings.


IDK but if you're right and she has contempt for those who are making her rich, shame on her


----------



## Deco

sdkitty said:


> IDK but if you're right and she has contempt for those who are making her rich, shame on her


Maybe she doesn't consciously.  It looks contemptuous to me, but maybe I'm projecting.  When you put on theatrics that elevate you to some form of super human, the flip side of that coin is how beneath you are the fans that prostrate themselves to eat this up.


----------



## sdkitty

I may get flamed for this but IMO if she wants to be a role model for young black girls and women, she'd be more like her sister in terms of her hair.  Would an African princess have long flowing blonde hair?


----------



## Jayne1

YSoLovely said:


> *UC Album has always been televised, IIRC. Bey was prepared, no big deal.*


Apparently it isn't.  That is the category she won and the producers wanted her up on that stage and televised a category that is not often broadcast.

I agree, being prepared is a good thing and it appears she was notified in advance.

_"But the promotion of the otherwise little known “Urban Contemporary Album” category to the main show for the 2017 awards suggests the Academy was afraid of a very real possibility: Beyoncé, the biggest star in the music industry, might lose every one of the three top awards she was nominated for, and not get the chance to give a televised speech. She was considered a lock for the Urban Contemporary prize, and that meant she got to speak on TV, where she delivered a very nice speech about the importance of diverse voices having representation in media."
_
http://www.vox.com/2017/2/13/14595352/adele-beat-beyonce-grammys-why

Here's another :


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

sdkitty said:


> I may get flamed for this but IMO if she wants to be a role model for young black girls and women, she'd be more like her sister in terms of her hair.  Would an African princess have long flowing blonde hair?



We get it you hate everything about Beyonce but this is pure foolishness. What does hair have to do with being a role model??


----------



## scarlet555

Jayne1 said:


> It's been suggested that Urban Contemporary is a category that is often not televised, so for Bey to show up with that gold card ready to read an acceptance speech suggests that she was notified in advance.  They obviously really wanted her for the broadcast.



I thought she just carried a gold card in case she wins and forgets to thank some people or words.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I may get flamed for this but IMO if she wants to be a role model for young black girls and women, she'd be more like her sister in terms of her hair.  Would an African princess have long flowing blonde hair?


Ummm...what? So many questions. What does hair have to do with it? Why isn't working hard, being married before child, being charitable and all other things not be enough to be a role model for black girls/women? Why do you think there are black people who don't exist with blond hair?  What is this obsession with our hair (I find it odd)? Why would we pick role models by hairstyling? Why would someone sporting an afro, silky straight hair, kinky coils, a wig, etc determine their worthiness of being a role model for young black girls/women? 

We have bigger problems than to worry about the hair texture, yaki type, wig brand of those we make role models. Perhaps when we can not worry about half the things we do on a daily to just live another day then we can worry about role model's hair.


----------



## scarlet555

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> We get it you hate everything about Beyonce but this is pure foolishness. What does hair have to do with being a role model??


Blonde hair on anyone does not mean you are trying to be more white, does it? You can be a role model with any hair really, because role models should be based on attitudes and behaviors and choices.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

berrydiva said:


> Ummm...what? So many questions. What does hair have to do with it? Why isn't working hard, being married before child, being charitable and all other things not be enough to be a role model for black girls/women? Why do you think there are black people who don't exist with blond hair?  What is this obsession with our hair (I find it odd)? Why would we pick role models by hairstyling? Why would someone sporting an afro, silky straight hair, kinky coils, a wig, etc determine their worthiness of being a role model for young black girls/women?
> 
> We have bigger problems than to worry about the hair texture, yaki type, wig brand of those we make role models. Perhaps when we can not worry about half the things we do on a daily to just live another day then we can worry about role model's hair.


----------



## Yoshi1296

What does hair have to do with anything? This hair argument reminds me of when Marc Jacobs slammed black women for cultural appropriation for having straight hair. It's so stupid and makes ZERO sense lmao


----------



## gazoo

IMO, she's fantastic. She works her butt off, has control over her own life/business and is putting forth a positive message. Being prepared for her acceptance speech shouldn't be held against her. She wanted to make sure to say something specific and the notes helped her accomplish that. Maybe she's got pregnant brain fog, which is something I suffered from becoming crazy forgetful, so I can relate to not wanting to lose focus when the moment came. 

Yeah - she's over the top, but she's supposed to be, she's an entertainer. At least her message is thought provoking and positive. I think Lemonade should have won over Adele's album. Adele's album was ok, again IMO. She sings beautifully but only one song really stuck out. Whereas Lemonade is a more complete album.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lemonade _should_ have won (and I like Adele...aside from that awful George Michael tribute). But it doesn't change my opinion of her performance and speech.

The comments about her hair colour though? Come on now....lol. This is why its such a sensitive topic for WOC. This misconception of what it _should_ look like. And just general ignorance.  I mean....???


----------



## mkr

gazoo said:


> IMO, she's fantastic. She works her butt off, has control over her own life/business and is putting forth a positive message. Being prepared for her acceptance speech shouldn't be held against her. She wanted to make sure to say something specific and the notes helped her accomplish that. Maybe she's got pregnant brain fog, which is something I suffered from becoming crazy forgetful, so I can relate to not wanting to lose focus when the moment came.
> 
> Yeah - she's over the top, but she's supposed to be, she's an entertainer. At least her message is thought provoking and positive. I think Lemonade should have won over Adele's album. Adele's album was ok, again IMO. She sings beautifully but only one song really stuck out. Whereas Lemonade is a more complete album.


Sometimes it's all about what you sound like.  Would that song have been as big a hit if Beyonce sang it?  I could listen to Adele's album all day.  Beyonce's not so much.


----------



## sdkitty

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> We get it you hate everything about Beyonce but this is pure foolishness. What does hair have to do with being a role model??


OK, I wouldn't say I hate her but I admit I find her overrated so maybe that makes me biased.  I don't find Mark K Blige's blonde hair annoying.  But everyone isn't worshiping her either.  Sorry if I offended.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Sometimes it's all about what you sound like.  Would that song have been as big a hit if Beyonce sang it?  I could listen to Adele's album all day.  Beyonce's not so much.


While I wasn't really into the Lemonade album, it was clear that it was for a specific audience so who knows if it would has been as big globally but may have still been as big with that audience. It's clear that she wanted to make sure that it mostly resonated with that audience. 

I hate that folks are pitting Adele against Beyonce in terms of talent....they're both talented and I think have both worked hard enough to earn their equal respect.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

sdkitty said:


> OK, I wouldn't say I hate her but I admit I find her overrated so maybe that makes me biased.  I don't find Mark K Blige's blonde hair annoying.  But everyone isn't worshiping her either.  Sorry if I offended.


I guess I'm still confused by how you equate hair with role model?


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> OK, I wouldn't say I hate her but I admit I find her overrated so maybe that makes me biased.  I don't find Mark K Blige's blonde hair annoying.  But everyone isn't worshiping her either.  Sorry if I offended.


I'm not even offended as much as I am confused and concerned by the belief that our role models _should_ have a specific hair style to be considered worthy or even dictating who we should value as role models. I really don't understand the obsession with our hair and dictating what it _should_ look like.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3604664
> 
> View attachment 3604667


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, I'm gonna ignore the last page or so because...

Anyway, Bey looked gorgeous last night but the whole "I am a God, bow to me" is such a turn off. Visually her performance was stunning but everything else was such an eyeroll. I wonder who on her team introduced her to Oshun/Yoruba.

I was shocked the Grammys snubbed her last night. AOY didn't surprise me because the Grammys have a bad habit of throwing nothing but 'urban' awards to black artists and shutting them out of the main categories *rolls eyes* but to be nominated 9 times and only take home 2 awards? I was shocked.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Bey looked gorgeous last night but the whole "I am a God, bow to me" is such a turn off. Visually her performance was stunning but everything else was such an eyeroll. I wonder who on her team introduced her to Oshun/Yoruba.
> 
> I was shocked at her the Grammys snubbed her last night. AOY didn't surprise me because the Grammys have a bad habit of throwing nothing but 'urban' awards to black artists and shutting them out of the main categories *rolls eyes* but to be nominated 9 times and only take home 2 awards? I was shocked.


Yep her and Rihanna, Frank told us though lol


----------



## deltalady

I just heard her mic feed of isolated vocals from last nights performance and it was flawless.


----------



## lvly808

Beyoncé would have to kill someone in order for me to dislike her and even then I would question whether the victim deserved it. In all seriousness, she is an amazing artist. She gives 1000% in all of her performances. Maybe she is extra to some people but to me she is an artist. Prince was over the top as well and there are so many others. But people really hate on Bey for some reason, maybe because she has such a large following. I think she should have won last night. I have both albums and I played out both of them.  But when it comes to the total package, its Beyoncé hands down. She can write, she can sure as hell sing, she can perform like no other and the list goes on. I hope she wins one year because she truly deserves it.


----------



## morgan20

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna ignore the last page or so because...
> 
> Anyway, Bey looked gorgeous last night but the whole "I am a God, bow to me" is such a turn off. Visually her performance was stunning but everything else was such an eyeroll. I wonder who on her team introduced her to Oshun/Yoruba.
> 
> I was shocked the Grammys snubbed her last night. AOY didn't surprise me because the Grammys have a bad habit of throwing nothing but 'urban' awards to black artists and shutting them out of the main categories *rolls eyes* but to be nominated 9 times and only take home 2 awards? I was shocked.



Yes everything about this post....this is  what I was trying to say earlier about the 'bow to me' 

In the U.K. we have the MOBO awards...meaning music of black origins and the amount of black artists that are shunned for a Ed Sheeran and a Adele is astonishing.


----------



## morgan20

sdkitty said:


> seems she really does think she's a queen....that production number did nothing for me.  I'd much rather see someone stand there and sing like Adele



Nope as much as Beyoncé performance was over the top to me, I would rather see her antics than see Adele stand and sing.


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> Nope as much as Beyoncé performance was over the top to me, I would rather see her antics than see Adele stand and sing.


This!


----------



## deltalady

As far as the pregnancy goes, I'm giving her a pass because I don't know what struggles she may have had to get pregnant again. I've been trying get pregnant for a year. It's been a struggle and DH has had to have a surgery to correct his issue. When I finally do get pregnant, you best believe I will be over the top because it has truly been a tough road for us.


----------



## berrydiva

deltalady said:


> As far as the pregnancy goes, I'm giving her a pass because I don't know what struggles she may have had to get pregnant again. I've been trying get pregnant for a year. It's been a struggle and DH has had to have a surgery to correct his issue. When I finally do get pregnant, you best believe I will be over the top because it has truly been a tough road for us.


Good luck on your journey. I hope it happens for you guys soon!


----------



## Deco

deltalady said:


> As far as the pregnancy goes, I'm giving her a pass because I don't know what struggles she may have had to get pregnant again. I've been trying get pregnant for a year. It's been a struggle and DH has had to have a surgery to correct his issue. When I finally do get pregnant, you best believe I will be over the top because it has truly been a tough road for us.


Wish you the best.  I'll be looking out for your pregnancy announcement and hope you share your over the topness with us.


----------



## mkr

I thought Beyonce was one of those writers who only writes like 3 words of the song and calls it hers.  Am I wrong?


----------



## deltalady

berrydiva said:


> Good luck on your journey. I hope it happens for you guys soon!





Deco said:


> Wish you the best.  I'll be looking out for your pregnancy announcement and hope you share your over the topness with us.



Thank you ladies! You got me all teary eyed.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I thought Beyonce was one of those writers who only writes like 3 words of the song and calls it hers.  Am I wrong?


My understanding is that's not true but folks will say otherwise.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

mkr said:


> I thought Beyonce was one of those writers who only writes like 3 words of the song and calls it hers.  Am I wrong?


 Probably not but that is three more words than a lot of superstars that also receive full writing credits.


----------



## Deco

BagOuttaHell said:


> Probably not but that is three more words than a lot of superstars that also receive full writing credits.


Is that right?  They get credits without having written anything?


----------



## morgan20

deltalady said:


> As far as the pregnancy goes, I'm giving her a pass because I don't know what struggles she may have had to get pregnant again. I've been trying get pregnant for a year. It's been a struggle and DH has had to have a surgery to correct his issue. When I finally do get pregnant, you best believe I will be over the top because it has truly been a tough road for us.



Hugs for you....


----------



## Sassys

Deco said:


> Is that right?  They get credits without having written anything?



Yep, She learned how to get credit when she was with DC. She does it all the time. Many writers have outed her. Others do it as well.


----------



## berrydiva

Deco said:


> Is that right?  They get credits without having written anything?


I have EP credits on an album and credits on a song. The song was because I made one recommendation while I was hanging out in the studio...I literally added one line and got credits. I got EP credits for partly funding the album. They were both independent artist so not like I'm getting anything from those credits..lol. But yeah....you can basically not do much and get song writing credits.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I have EP credits on an album and credits on a song. The song was because I made one recommendation while I was hanging out in the studio...I literally added one line and got credits. I got EP credits for partly funding the album. They were both independent artist so not like I'm getting anything from those credits..lol. But yeah....you can basically not do much and get song writing credits.



Didn't she originally lie and said she wrote Irreplaceable and Neyo shut that down.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Deco said:


> Is that right?  They get credits without having written anything?



Yes. See Motown. And just about every other record company from then on. This is why a lot of artists end up broke.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Didn't she originally lie and said she wrote Irreplaceable and Neyo shut that down.


I never heard that....I've always known Neyo wrote it and gave it to her. I never heard her claim to write it; he gave her the songwriting credits because he added to the song. I'm not sure how she could've claimed it...that album came out when people were still buying CDs so all one needed to do was look at the cover booklet. However, don't take my word for it because it's possible she did claim to write it, I always tend to look at the credits (helps that the other half is in the industry).


----------



## Sassys

*Beyonce Takes Credit for 'Writing' Songs
http://www.foxnews.com/story/2005/10/18/beyonce-takes-credit-for-writing-songs.html

Linda Perry Says Beyonce Takes Credit For Songs She Didn't Write Because She's Beyonce
http://allhiphop.com/2014/07/17/lin...r-songs-she-didnt-write-because-shes-beyonce/

Beyonce Still Lying About Writing “Irreplaceable”
http://www.judiciaryreport.com/beyonce_still_lying_about_writing_irreplaceable.htm*


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Didn't she originally lie and said she wrote Irreplaceable and Neyo shut that down.




That's my problem with her. She keeps pretending that she wrote her songs (all by) herself when she's mostly just telling her writers what kind of vibe/message she wants and then adding bits and pieces here and there.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think she worked with Neyo again after that.


----------



## terebina786

She also claimed that she wrote Emotions.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> She also claimed that she wrote Emotions.



Omg are you serious!?!


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> Omg are you serious!?!


Yeah... this was years ago when was doing interviews for the Survivor album.  I think the interview was with MTV...  That has always stuck with me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she has a writers 'camp' with TONS of people writing her songs.  She can't be serious saying that she writes them.  I read once that Solange has more writer credits on Bey's albums than Bey.


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> she has a writers 'camp' with TONS of people writing her songs.  She can't be serious saying that she writes them.  I read once that Solange has more writer credits on Bey's albums than Bey.


Not surprised one bit; Solange has always seemed to me to truly be the more "creative" of the two ..


----------



## DC-Cutie

CeeJay said:


> Not surprised one bit; Solange has always seemed to me to truly be the more "creative" of the two ..


same here.  I've always liked Solange, her creativity is also more genuine (in my opinion).  Whereas Beyonce's new found creativity isn't


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> same here.  I've always liked Solange, her creativity is also more genuine (in my opinion).  Whereas Beyonce's new found creativity isn't


YES .. could not agree with you more!!!!


----------



## deltalady

Neyo said in an interview on the Breakfast Club that she wrote the background harmonies and melodies on Irreplaceable and that he did not have a problem with her getting a writers credit on the song for that reason.


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> She also claimed that she wrote Emotions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> She also claimed that she wrote Emotions.


I'm sure the BeeGee's were like, "Uh, bish where, where and what part?"


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> Yeah... this was years ago when was doing interviews for the Survivor album.  I think the interview was with MTV...  That has always stuck with me.


Did anyone ever check her on it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> Did anyone ever check her on it?


I just found this, excerpt from interview:
Beyoncé: Thank you, Kelly.* I wrote and produced "Independent Women [Part 1]" and "Jumpin', Jumpin'.*" Then I did "Survivor" and "Bootylicious" and the label loved it. *[Same with]* "Nasty Girl," *"Emotions," *"Happy Face," and "Apple Pie a la Mode." *The label kept saying, "Do another song, do another song, do another song." It wasn't planned. It wasn't something like I said, "OK, I'm going to take charge."*
*
I'm sure she didn't get checked*


----------



## bag-mania

terebina786 said:


> She also claimed that she wrote Emotions.



Well, Beyonce must truly be a miracle if she wrote a song that was a top 10 hit four years before she was born.


----------



## scarlet555

DC-Cutie said:


> I just found this, excerpt from interview:
> Beyoncé: Thank you, Kelly.* I wrote and produced "Independent Women [Part 1]" and "Jumpin', Jumpin'.*" Then I did "Survivor" and "Bootylicious" and the label loved it. *[Same with]* "Nasty Girl," *"Emotions," *"Happy Face," and "Apple Pie a la Mode." *The label kept saying, "Do another song, do another song, do another song." It wasn't planned. It wasn't something like I said, "OK, I'm going to take charge."
> 
> I'm sure she didn't get checked*



I think it's much more fun for those who know better to let her live in this delusion than for anyone to check her.  It's such a ridiculous claim, why bother.  LOL.

Finally got to watch her superbowl performance, only saw the meme of her face all this time.  And I loved it, more than Gaga's performance.  Though everytime I see Michelle perform I cringe, she seems to be in Destiny's Child to make Kelly and Bey look good...  I don't get why she is in the band.  They must really like her.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> She also claimed that she wrote Emotions.


 As in the Bee Gees song written by Barry and Robin?! lolol


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> she has a writers 'camp' with TONS of people writing her songs.  She can't be serious saying that she writes them.  I read once that Solange has more writer credits on Bey's albums than Bey.


Solange and Jay provide her with a lot of material.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I just found this, excerpt from interview:
> Beyoncé: Thank you, Kelly.* I wrote and produced "Independent Women [Part 1]" and "Jumpin', Jumpin'.*" Then I did "Survivor" and "Bootylicious" and the label loved it. *[Same with]* "Nasty Girl," *"Emotions," *"Happy Face," and "Apple Pie a la Mode." *The label kept saying, "Do another song, do another song, do another song." It wasn't planned. It wasn't something like I said, "OK, I'm going to take charge."
> 
> I'm sure she didn't get checked*


The songs she writes herself have always been silly and amateur, to me, like Bootylicious for example. Songs that are well composed are never written by her.


----------



## Deco

I'm having a hard time imagining she claimed to have written Emotions.  Did she mean she arranged it differently or did her own new interpretation of the song, which can involve creativity and skill (e.g., Bryan Ferry's cover albums)?  I've never heard her version and didn't even realize we were talking about the Bee Gees' song.  Who would assault their own credibility like that?


----------



## scarlet555

Deco said:


> I'm having a hard time imagining she claimed to have written Emotions.  Did she mean she arranged it differently or did her own new interpretation of the song, which can involve creativity and skill (e.g., Bryan Ferry's cover albums)?  I've never heard her version and didn't even realize we were talking about the Bee Gees' song.  Who would assault their own credibility like that?



It sounds the same, more or less, just in a new music video with all of destiny's child ladies.


----------



## bag-mania

Deco said:


> I'm having a hard time imagining she claimed to have written Emotions.  Did she mean she arranged it differently or did her own new interpretation of the song, which can involve creativity and skill (e.g., Bryan Ferry's cover albums)?  I've never heard her version and didn't even realize we were talking about the Bee Gees' song.  Who would assault their own credibility like that?



She probably doesn't think anyone remembers the original because it was from way back in the 70s. I'm sure with her ego she doesn't want to admit she did covers early in her career.


----------



## Deco

bag-mania said:


> She probably doesn't think anyone remembers the original because it was from way back in the 70s. I'm sure with her ego she doesn't want to admit she did covers early in her career.


I'm curious, what does her album actually say?  Does it list her as writer, or give the Gibbs credit?  these days with digital download we don't get the whole album/CD packaging experience, but if we're talking DC days, it may have still been old school.

ooooooooooh, how I miss the vinyl days.....


----------



## sdkitty

Kind of ironic how the pendulum has swung.  So many of the old blues artists whose music is the basis for rock, blues, all current music, were robbed and died poor.  Now we have artists who are getting more credit than they deserve?


----------



## Deco

sdkitty said:


> Kind of ironic how the pendulum has swung.  So many of the old blues artists whose music is the basis for rock, blues, all current music, were robbed and died poor.  Now we have artists who are getting more credit than they deserve?


The pendulum has swung into a third dimension.  The songwriting artists are still getting robbed at the expense of record labels and their packaged stars.


----------



## sdkitty

Deco said:


> The pendulum has swung into a third dimension.  The songwriting artists are still getting robbed at the expense of record labels and their packaged stars.


so the rich get richer


----------



## deltalady

Deco said:


> I'm curious, what does her album actually say?  Does it list her as writer, or give the Gibbs credit?  these days with digital download we don't get the whole album/CD packaging experience, but if we're talking DC days, it may have still been old school.
> 
> ooooooooooh, how I miss the vinyl days.....



No, it only lists her as a producer, not a writer. The song was arranged in a key she could sing in. Only writers listed are the original writers. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3607569


----------



## Deco

sdkitty said:


> so the rich get richer


Looks like it.  I'd hope that some of the big names who wield their star power to get undeserved credits are only doing it for vanity and bragging rights, and not to actually take a cut of the writers' royalties.  I don't know if that's how they work it out, but it would make it more tolerable.  If the big stars do take royalties away from the writers, I can imagine the justification is that the writers get more royalties in the end by having a big star perform their song than they would from a lesser star who doesn't take any writing credits.   I still think it's gross, though.


----------



## sdkitty

Deco said:


> The pendulum has swung into a third dimension.  The songwriting artists are still getting robbed at the expense of record labels and their packaged stars.


so are the actual writers getting excluded?  or is the artist - in this case Beyonce - just adding herself onto the credits for ego (and financial gain?)?
If the packaged star takes credit and the real writer is not credited, then it would be grounds for a lawsuit.


----------



## Deco

sdkitty said:


> so are the actual writers getting excluded?  or is the artist - in this case Beyonce - just adding herself onto the credits for ego (and financial gain?)?
> If the packaged star takes credit and the real writer is not credited, then it would be grounds for a lawsuit.


My understanding is that the actual writers also get credit along with the star.


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this adorable video of Blue (& Jay) somewhere on Instagram the other day, had to find it again to post it.
She's such a happy little kid and so proud of her mom, it's the cutest thing to see 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BQb1_eHFH7P/


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> Looks like it.  I'd hope that some of the big names who wield their star power to get undeserved credits are only doing it for vanity and bragging rights, and not to actually take a cut of the writers' royalties.  I don't know if that's how they work it out, but it would make it more tolerable.  If the big stars do take royalties away from the writers, I can imagine the justification is that the writers get more royalties in the end by having a big star perform their song than they would from a lesser star who doesn't take any writing credits.   I still think it's gross, though.


Prince wrote Sinaed O''Conner's "Nothin Compares 2 U"  and didn't get writers credits.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> Saw this adorable video of Blue (& Jay) somewhere on Instagram the other day, had to find it again to post it.
> She's such a happy little kid and so proud of her mom, it's the cutest thing to see
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQb1_eHFH7P/


Aww!  Yay Mummy!


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> so are the actual writers getting excluded?  or is the artist - in this case Beyonce - just adding herself onto the credits for ego (and financial gain?)?
> If the packaged star takes credit and the real writer is not credited, then it would be grounds for a lawsuit.



The real writers are paid to be ghost writers. Nothing illegal about it. Happens all the time in music and publishing.


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> Prince wrote Sinaed O''Conner's "Nothin Compares 2 U"  and didn't get writers credits.


Wow, why didn't he get credit?  Everyone knows he wrote that.  Makes me love that song even more.


----------



## mkr

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow, why didn't he get credit?  Everyone knows he wrote that.  Makes me love that song even more.


He said it in an interview a long time ago.  I don't know why.


----------



## berrydiva

Deco said:


> I'm curious, what does her album actually say?  Does it list her as writer, or give the Gibbs credit?  these days with digital download we don't get the whole album/CD packaging experience, but if we're talking DC days, it may have still been old school.
> 
> ooooooooooh, how I miss the vinyl days.....


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor_(Destiny's_Child_album)#Track_listing

10. "Emotion"
*Writers:*

Barry Gibb
Robin Gibb
*Producers:*

B. Knowles
Mark J. Feist
M. Knowles
3:56


----------



## Flatsy

mkr said:


> He said it in an interview a long time ago.  I don't know why.


I don't know what you are talking about.  Prince has always been listed as the sole songwriter of Nothing Compares 2 U.  He released it (with The Family) years before Sinead's cover made it popular.


----------



## mkr

Flatsy said:


> I don't know what you are talking about.  Prince has always been listed as the sole songwriter of Nothing Compares 2 U.  He released it (with The Family) years before Sinead's cover made it popular.


Well he said it in an interview, it might even be posted here back when he died and there were a lot of his interviews posted.  I'm sure it was listed on his album, maybe not hers?


----------



## Flatsy

mkr said:


> Well he said it in an interview, it might even be posted here back when he died and there were a lot of his interviews posted.  I'm sure it was listed on his album, maybe not hers?


I think you are thinking of the album Prince made with The Family.  Supposedly he wrote more of those songs on that album than he took credit for.  The only song he actually had songwriting credit for on that album was Nothing Compares 2 U.  (And Sinead gave him full credit on her album as well - not that she had a choice.)  

Prince may not have wanted to put his name on the other songs on The Family's album if he didn't think they were very good.  The Family was only a side project.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Prince wrote Sinaed O''Conner's "Nothin Compares 2 U"  and didn't get writers credits.


Then how did everyone know instantly that he wrote the song? Are you saying he "gifted" the credits (royalties) to help out a newbie?


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> Then how did everyone know instantly that he wrote the song? Are you saying he "gifted" the credits (royalties) to help out a newbie?


He used to sing it at concerts.  Most big Prince fans knew he wrote it.  I don't know about royalties.  Check out Flatsy's post above.  He didn't write it for Sinaed originally, but for The Family.


----------



## Flatsy

Prince started singing Nothing Compares 2 U in concert after Sinead's cover made it famous, much like how David Bowie brought back The Man Who Sold the World to his repertoire after Nirvana covered it.

Prince got the royalties for Nothing Compares 2 U because he wrote it and has always been listed as the sole songwriter.  End of story.   To say that Sinead didn't credit him is untrue and it's unfair to her to accuse her of doing something she didn't do.  (And couldn't have done even if she'd wanted to.)


----------



## mkr

Flatsy said:


> Prince started singing Nothing Compares 2 U in concert after Sinead's cover made it famous, much like how David Bowie brought back The Man Who Sold the World to his repertoire after Nirvana covered it.
> 
> Prince got the royalties for Nothing Compares 2 U because he wrote it and has always been listed as the sole songwriter.  End of story.   To say that Sinead didn't credit him is untrue and it's unfair to her to accuse her of doing something she didn't do.  (And couldn't have done even if she'd wanted to.)


I didn't accuse her of anything.  Prince said it in an interview. Nothing worth arguing about.


----------



## Flatsy

mkr said:


> I didn't accuse her of anything.  Prince said it in an interview. Nothing worth arguing about.


You should go back and find this alleged interview because it's pretty clear at this point that you are mistaken.  What you are saying makes Sinead a thief and Prince a liar, and neither is true.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah, I don't think anyone ever thought Sinead wrote that song.


----------



## mkr

Flatsy said:


> You should go back and find this alleged interview because it's pretty clear at this point that you are mistaken.  What you are saying makes Sinead a thief and Prince a liar, and neither is true.


Well I'm not looking for it so call me mistaken if you like.  I really don't care.


----------



## Flatsy

mkr said:


> Well I'm not looking for it so call me mistaken if you like.  I really don't care.


You are mistaken, which is fine so long as you don't continue to stand by your untrue claim and refuse to back it up even after being presented with fact.


----------



## mkr

Flatsy said:


> You are mistaken, which is fine so long as you don't continue to stand by your untrue claim and refuse to back it up even after being presented with fact.


Don't scold me.  I can stand by my claim all I want and don't have to prove a thing.  This IS a gossip thread.  Have a great day.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## scarlet555

No clips of her trying to sit?


----------



## morgan20

Where is Julius?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> The real writers are paid to be ghost writers. Nothing illegal about it. Happens all the time in music and publishing.


seems unfortunate....even if they're getting paid, they're not getting their names out there in the same way.  It's a shame someone who is very rich and successful can't be satisfied with being famous for what they really do and allow those who give them material to get full credit


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kelly is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## mkr

BagOuttaHell said:


> Kelly is drop dead gorgeous.


I agree.  I always felt she got the shaft because Beyonce was so pretty no one could see past her.


----------



## Tivo

Guess the belly doesn't fold this time


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> seems unfortunate....even if they're getting paid, they're not getting their names out there in the same way.  It's a shame someone who is very rich and successful can't be satisfied with being famous for what they really do and allow those who give them material to get full credit


Sometimes people are ghost writers for various reasons. Within the industry, people know who ghost writes a song so don't think they're unknown....sometimes that brings them more work. I have a friend who ghost writes and the reason he does it is because he doesn't want to be famous. He makes a pretty penny selling his songs and gets to live a normal life....that's what he wants. Many people who ghostwrite do it for the same reason or to break into the industry or for strategy. People who are ghostwriting want to do it so don't think it's more than that.


----------



## horse17

Isnt she???


----------



## Sasha2012

She gave a show-stopping performance before picking up two Grammy Awards last week, despite missing out on the coveted Best Album prize.

And Beyonce let her hair down following the glitzy ceremony, showing off her sassier side as she posed alongside her mother Tina Knowles, giving the camera their middle finger.

The pregnant superstar, 35, looked sensational as she celebrated the afterparty in a plunging white dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-finger-mum-Tina-Knowles.html#ixzz4Z7JDfX9V


----------



## YSoLovely

The details on the gold number are dope.


----------



## Lounorada

Her boobs look painful in all of those Grammy dresses


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> The details on the gold number are dope.


The workmanship is incredible. It's a stunning dress.


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


> Her books look painful in all of those Grammy dresses



I know you meant boobs.....anyway yes especially when pregnant! I have to give to her wearing these type of outfits.  When I was pregnant I think I would have died wearing dresses like these.


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> *I know you meant boobs*.....anyway yes especially when pregnant! I have to give to her wearing these type of outfits.  When I was pregnant I think I would have died wearing dresses like these.


 Yes! I just edited my original post. The damn autocorrect on my phone has a mind of it's own


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Her boobs look painful in all of those Grammy dresses


Implants get so big.

She sure is proud of her pregnancy, which is great and she looks beautiful... but makes the first 'pregnancy' so suspicious.


----------



## mkr

I don't understand them flipping us off?  What did we do now....


----------



## scarlet555

They r allegedly flipping the Grammys for the snubs!!


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I don't understand them flipping us off?  What did we do now....





scarlet555 said:


> They r allegedly flipping the Grammys for the snubs!!


From her video....the silly stuff people make up. (Not you but obviously you read/heard it somewhere that they are flipping off the grammys)


----------



## lanasyogamama

The flipping off doesn't feel authentic to her, it's as if she's trying to be tough like Rih.


----------



## Coconuts40

While we don't understand the context for flipping her middle finger in the photo, it shows such little class considering a few hours before this photo at the Gramys she's giving this spiritual goddess-like performance.  Her mother seriously looks more ridiculous than Beyonce,  and shows poor class in this photo.


----------



## mkr

I don't follow her enough to know what's up. Could she be flipping off the people that think she faked her first pregnancy?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I don't follow her enough to know what's up. Could she be flipping off the people that think she faked her first pregnancy?


No...it's in the formation video...everthing in the imagery of Lemonade is about blackness tbh....Nothing to do with thinking she faked the first.


----------



## scarlet555

lanasyogamama said:


> The flipping off doesn't feel authentic to her, it's as if she's trying to be tough like Rih.


 
Haven't seen her formation video, but after Grammy's party and getting snubbed big time, by someone who keeps saying she should have won, doing this gesture is up to anyone's interpretation, you don't need to assume it's from her video every time she flips the bird.  Oh, I wasn't flipping you off, I was just mimicking Eminem and Beyoncé from their videos!  LOL.  I'm not angry at all.  What?  It's not cute?  NO WAY!


----------



## leeann

I love the red sequin Dress!  Reminds me of Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Sassys

All Star Games

Waits for women to say they couldn't cross their legs while pregnant; so she must be faking it again.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a night featuring basketball's best and brightest players.

But there was no bigger star at the arena than Beyonce.

The 35-year-old singer was pictured sitting courtside at the 2017 NBA All-Star Game in New Orleans, Louisiana on Sunday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-Jay-Z-Blue-Ivy-NBA-game.html#ixzz4ZC0LZT4K


----------



## berrydiva

scarlet555 said:


> Haven't seen her formation video, but after Grammy's party and getting snubbed big time, by someone who keeps saying she should have won, doing this gesture is up to anyone's interpretation, you don't need to assume it's from her video every time she flips the bird.  Oh, I wasn't flipping you off, I was just mimicking Eminem and Beyoncé from their videos!  LOL.  I'm not angry at all.  What?  It's not cute?  NO WAY!


Maybe you should watch the formation video so you can see how it's very clear.


----------



## berrydiva

What is she wearing?


----------



## Sassys

New Orleans


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> What is she wearing?


A Gucci Kimono. I don't like it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Idc if it is Gucci. She can't dress for ish. Casual or otherwise. Her sister needs to give her a clinic one day. 

I'd still love to see her closets.


----------



## morgan20

Beyoncé face is nice at the games...Jay Z has a nice smile and Blue is cute


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> What is she wearing?


A bathrobe?  With a fuzzy hood....


----------



## YSoLovely

Beyoncé has worn a lot of Gucci in recent months and 9/10 it's been a fail.


----------



## terebina786

She's not Solange and it comes off as try-hard.  If she left the kimono at home she would've looked so much better.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


Blue's outfit is so cute!
As for Bey... lawd she's doing too much, as usual 
Solange and Blue could teach her a few things about how to put a cute outfit together.


----------



## deltalady

That Gucci kimono is crazy expensive


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> A fugly bathrobe?  With a fuzzy hood....



There you go.


----------



## Esizzle

Gucci makes some of the fugliest stuff every season. I dont know how people spend money on this ****e. I guess a lot of celebs get their stuff for free and dont mind wearing free ish lol


----------



## GoGlam

I know several women that could make this work and would look at least interesting--maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but at least interesting.  On her, none of it comes close to working.  It's so strange that she can't pull off real fashion looks... she's beautiful, but a lot of what she wears comes across as tasteless.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sasha2012 said:


> It was a night featuring basketball's best and brightest players.
> 
> But there was no bigger star at the arena than Beyonce.
> 
> The 35-year-old singer was pictured sitting courtside at the 2017 NBA All-Star Game in New Orleans, Louisiana on Sunday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-Jay-Z-Blue-Ivy-NBA-game.html#ixzz4ZC0LZT4K



Blue is adorable but Bey should've left that house coat at home.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Must be nice to not worry about your $20K kimono getting dirty.


----------



## sdkitty

GoGlam said:


> I know several women that could make this work and would look at least interesting--maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but at least interesting.  On her, none of it comes close to working.  It's so strange that she can't pull off real fashion looks... she's beautiful, but a lot of what she wears comes across as tasteless.


those jeans are beyond torn....must be wanting to display the skin


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Rihanna would slay in that ugly kimono.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> I know several women that could make this work and would look at least interesting--maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but at least interesting.  On her, none of it comes close to working.  It's so strange that she can't pull off real fashion looks... she's beautiful, but a lot of what she wears comes across as tasteless.


I think of Beyonce much like I think of Kim K....she was groomed to br a product. And being a product, she has no real identity which is why all of her new found self-actualization comes across as not genuine. To me, they both seem like because every movement and/or action is calculated for the cultivation of their brand, there's no real room for actual personality to develop which you need to carry a personal style. This is why Rihanna always slays in the craziest outfits.



WhitleyGilbert said:


> Rihanna would slay in that ugly kimono.


Absolutely.


----------



## terebina786

GoGlam said:


> I know several women that could make this work and would look at least interesting--maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but at least interesting.  On her, none of it comes close to working.  It's so strange that she can't pull off real fashion looks... she's beautiful, but a lot of what she wears comes across as tasteless.



Rihanna would slay in it.  She just needs to own herself as basic in the fashion department.  I'm pretty basic.  I realized this weekend when I organized my closet and I own a million pairs of skinny jeans, basic tees and so many pumps - maybe 2 or 3 pairs of strappies.  But it all works for me.


----------



## Wildflower22

I thought she had one of those airplane neck pillows on


----------



## Esizzle

Wildflower22 said:


> I thought she had one of those airplane neck pillows on


hahaha!


----------



## Esizzle

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Rihanna would slay in that ugly kimono.


Rihanna can wear almost anything and absolutely slay.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's in a partnership with Gucci and Chime for Change of course she's getting free goodies.

She doesn't have the personality to pull of that Gucci Kimono (not many do, tbh). She does best when she keeps it simple. The jeans and t-shirt on their own would've been cute. Pregnancy is starting to show in her face, she looks pretty.


----------



## Yoshi1296

deltalady said:


> That Gucci kimono is crazy expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611494



Wtf she's basically wearing a Toyota Corolla!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yep. Rihanna or her sister would have bodied this kimono.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> I'm black, too,* but I think Beyoncé's simply pretentious as heck at this point.* *shrugs*
> It doesn't feel like a grand celebration of her roots (although this may have been the intended purpose), *as much as it feels and looks like a grand celebration of Ultimate Grand Supreme Queen Beysus*.



she is!  and THAT is what that little performance was all about.  she is really filled with child(ren) this time around and she is really feeling herself.  she is not only Queen Bey but Mother Earth personified in her mind. 





morgan20 said:


> As she read it from her gold card.....
> People at work were spitting feathers talking about her performance.....I am normally a stan for Mrs Carter....*the whole performance seemed contrived and fake to me.*




well.....it's Bey so yeah.   you can't expect anything different from her.


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wtf she's basically wearing a Toyota Corolla!


----------



## Handbag1234

berrydiva said:


> What is she wearing?


She got her mum to add an old fur stole to some curtains and knock up a cool 'pregnancy cape'. They're all the rage on Mumsnet


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> I think of Beyonce much like I think of Kim K....she was groomed to br a product. And being a product, she has no real identity which is why all of her new found self-actualization comes across as not genuine. To me, they both seem like because every movement and/or action is calculated for the cultivation of their brand, there's no real room for actual personality to develop which you need to carry a personal style. This is why Rihanna always slays in the craziest outfits.
> 
> Absolutely.



Good post!!


----------



## New-New

I like the kimono and I like it on her. It's nice to see her do something out of the box.


----------



## Sassys

Beyonce pulls out of Coachella under advice from doctors after announcing she's pregnant with twins... but promises to perform next year

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nce-Coachella-perform-2018.html#ixzz4ZXzt3os9


----------



## Longchamp

Saw pic of Marjorie Harvey in similar Gucci Kimono at MFW that Bey is wearing.
Steve must be turning tricks along with all his other gigs as Marjorie's fashion budget must run in the millions ever year.


----------



## berrydiva

Majorie is such a tacky mess too.


----------



## Kidclarke

I feel like that Gucci kimono is something you'd find at a thrift store that's very comfortable so you wear it around the house.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Saw pic of Marjorie Harvey in similar Gucci Kimono at MFW that Bey is wearing.
> *Steve must be turning tricks along with all his other gigs as Marjorie's fashion budget must run in the millions ever year.*



  basically!!  that is why he has all those jobs!   someone has to pay for all her designer clothes and accessories not to mention all the trips he takes her on to Paris and Saudi Arabia! 




berrydiva said:


> Majorie is such a tacky mess too.



you ain't never lied!  even though she believes she is a fashion guru - with her "lady loves couture" mess and fashion shows she does on his show?  just look at her face!  she thinks she is the hottest ish around!

who is that other hot mess beside her??


----------



## mkr

Gucci is off the chain this year.


----------



## Longchamp

bag-princess said:


> basically!!  that is why he has all those jobs!   someone has to pay for all her designer clothes and accessories not to mention all the trips he takes her on to Paris and Saudi Arabia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ain't never lied!  even though she believes she is a fashion guru - with her "lady loves couture" mess and fashion shows she does on his show?  just look at her face!  she thinks she is the hottest ish around!
> 
> who is that other hot mess beside her??



I think it's her son 
I just noticed the shoes with the stirrup pants !


----------



## berrydiva

Longchamp said:


> I think it's her son
> I just noticed the shoes with the stirrup pants !


I didn't even notice. She's doing way too much as usual.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> *I think it's her son *
> I just noticed the shoes with the stirrup pants !




there are quite a few children to keep up with - i can't!!  

lawd i did not see the stirrups either!  and then he has on his pink slipper slides!!   and who in the hell made that ghastly suit of his!!! i know one of you guys knows!!!


----------



## Longchamp

bag-princess said:


> there are quite a few children to keep up with - i can't!!
> 
> lawd i did not see the stirrups either!  and then he has on *his pink slipper slides*!!   and who in the hell made that ghastly suit of his!!! i know one of you guys knows!!!


They are at the Gucci Fashion show. Here's the blurb about his attire for the event.
Jason is decked out in Gucci as well, wearing a white and gray print suit with gold buttons. He paired the suit with pink Gucci Princetown slippers made with leather and featured detailed embroidering in gold.

Only a real man wears *pink slippers.  *


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> They are at the Gucci Fashion show. Here's the blurb about his attire for the event.
> Jason is decked out in Gucci as well, wearing a white and gray print suit with gold buttons. He paired the suit with pink Gucci Princetown slippers made with leather and featured detailed embroidering in gold.
> 
> Only a real man wears *pink slippers.  *





Thank you! I guess they wanted to make sure they were seen! [emoji12]


----------



## terebina786

Kidclarke said:


> I feel like that Gucci kimono is something you'd find at a thrift store that's very comfortable so you wear it around the house.


I have a gorgeous silk one I got from Thailand for like $20 lol


----------



## Sassys

*Pregnant Beyoncé and Jay Z Rule the Weinstein Pre-Oscar Party! Inside the Starry Bash*
*http://people.com/music/beyonce-jay-z-weinstein-oscars-party/*

*


*


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Pregnant Beyoncé and Jay Z Rule the Weinstein Pre-Oscar Party! Inside the Starry Bash*
> *http://people.com/music/beyonce-jay-z-weinstein-oscars-party/*
> 
> *
> View attachment 3617204
> View attachment 3617205
> *






ooooooh that a$$ is spreading wide now!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

bey_legion


How far along do you think she is? If she had a singleton, I'd say she's about ready to pop, but with twins I just can't tell.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> bey_legion
> 
> 
> How far along do you think she is? If she had a singleton, I'd say she's about ready to pop, but with twins I just can't tell.




ITA with you - she looks 8 months already!!  if this is her first trimester - ooooh she will really be big as a house!  with her carrying twins i can't even guesstimate how far along she is!


----------



## deltalady

She announced her pregnancy the first time around 20 weeks. I'd say she probably wasn't too far off from that when she announced this one.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

bag-princess said:


> ITA with you - she looks 8 months already!!  if this is her first trimester - ooooh she will really be big as a house!  with her carrying twins i can't even guesstimate how far along she is!



I agree. I had twins and when I was 6 months, I measured at 41 weeks. By the time I was 9 months I was uncomfortably HUUUGE!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> All Star Games
> 
> Waits for women to say they couldn't cross their legs while pregnant; so she must be faking it again.
> 
> View attachment 3610942
> 
> View attachment 3610944


Her stomach is hanging out the bottom of that shirt/top of the jeans.


Longchamp said:


> Saw pic of Marjorie Harvey in similar Gucci Kimono at MFW that Bey is wearing.
> Steve must be turning tricks along with all his other gigs as Marjorie's fashion budget must run in the millions ever year.





berrydiva said:


> Majorie is such a tacky mess too.




Yes, all kinds of tacky., and those shoes a mess.


----------



## Sassys

Becoming a Kardashian/Jenner SMH. They need to move back to NYC


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bag-mania

Pregnancy makes her thirsty.


----------



## terebina786

That green is beautiful on her... Not sure what's going on with the shoes, but from what I can tell they're fug.

And yeah preggo Bey is thirsty AF.


----------



## YSoLovely

She shouldn't overdraw her top lip. Looks weird.


----------



## berrydiva

That ruby necklace is beautiful. She's doing too much as per usual.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The jewels are gorgeous. She is spreading but it's cute on her...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Well if that's not a gratuitous display of wealth...


----------



## lallybelle

She's BEEN thirsty AF. Just you can't say anything because the argument back will be that she can't be thirsty! She doesn't need the attention! She's the queen! SLAY! So you pat them on their little heads and send them off. Not worth it.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> And yeah preggo Bey is thirsty AF.


Preggo Bey is thirsty AF to be able to show off a real pregnancy.


----------



## chowlover2

I don't know if it's thirsty, I think she may be doing it to p*ss off Kim K... Go Bey!


----------



## berrydiva

chowlover2 said:


> I don't know if it's thirsty, I think she may be doing it to p*ss off Kim K... Go Bey!


Why would you think Beyonce give any moment of thought to Kim K? She effectively keeps Kim out of her world without actively keeping her out of her world.


----------



## mkr

Whatever she's doing, this is the best outfit she's had on in ages.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ain't nobody thinking about Kim K but Tpf...(I'm half kidding)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

bag-mania said:


> Pregnancy makes her thirsty.


I think she was thirsty long before the then.

She looks good though.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ain't nobody thinking about Kim K but Tpf...(I'm half kidding)


Thank you...folks act like she really exist to people like that outside of tpf


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love her jewels but...we've seen what happens when celebs floss their baubels on social media.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> I love her jewels but...we've seen what happens when celebs floss their baubels on social media.



Not on Julius' watch!


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Not on Julius' watch!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Ladybug09 said:


> Yes, all kinds of tacky., and those shoes a mess.



Unlike Steve's other wives, Marjorie is spending as fast as Steve makes it. Her exotic Hermes collection alone is valued at 3-4 million $


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> Preggo Bey is thirsty AF to be able to show off a real pregnancy.


Shade.....



BagOuttaHell said:


> I love her jewels but...we've seen what happens when celebs floss their baubels on social media.


No you didn't!



HandbagDiva354 said:


> Unlike Steve's other wives, Marjorie is spending as fast as Steve makes it. Her exotic Hermes collection alone is valued at 3-4 million $



I hope he doesn't end up on one of those "Where are They Now?" shows broke...


----------



## Sassys

I seriously need to to leave LA! She is drinking to much Kardashian koolaid out in LA


----------



## mkr

Dang she even has Jay wearing that fugly Gucci.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## beantownSugar

Blue is too cute


----------



## Tivo

beantownSugar said:


> Blue is too cute


She really is. And seems like such a sweet girl.


----------



## berrydiva

That green dress is pretty and looks good on her. Blue looks cute with her braids and beads. I used to love having beads when I was little...I felt all nubian and kool.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> That green dress is pretty and looks good on her. Blue looks cute with her braids and beads. I used to love having beads when I was little...I felt all nubian and kool.



Until the beads kept hitting you in the face when you ran or jumped rope.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Until the beads kept hitting you in the face when you ran or jumped rope.


Yep. lol.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

How I loathe the hands under the bump pose.


----------



## Lounorada

Blue! She is so darn cute 
Part of me wishes they went back to being private because the abundance of pictures is just too much at times, but I also kinda like the pics because they are the cutest lil' family.
They always look so happy and that they utterly adore each other. I love to see that.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that dress.


----------



## Sassys

Chloe_chick999 said:


> How I loathe the hands under the bump pose.



AMEN! I never understood it. We clearly see you are pregnant, what is the point of putting your hands like that. I have been asking this for years; I never understood it.


----------



## Jayne1

Two more from her site, which look the same as the photos above, but are a bit different because she can't seem to post enough photos of herself.

Pregnancy suits her, but did we see this kind of display with her first "pregnancy"?   She sure is proud of this one.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sassys said:


> AMEN! I never understood it. We clearly see you are pregnant, what is the point of putting your hands like that. I have been asking this for years; I never understood it.


I always thought it was because celebs/stars are so obsessed with being thin that they wanted to make sure everyone knew it was a baby in there and not cheeseburgers. 



Jayne1 said:


> Two more from her site, which look the same as the photos above, but are a bit different because she can't seem to post enough photos of herself.


ssssshade


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Blue came after a miscarriage so I understand why she was so protective about her first pregnancy plus her level of sharing has changed dramatically after having Blue. She was never this pic happy before she got pregnant.  

Folks just can be happy to be pregnant, lol. I understand being so over the moon happy that you just want shout it from the mountain tops and share it with the world, nothing about that is strange to me. Especially if the rumors about them trying to get pregnant for quite some time are true....who wouldn't be happy?


----------



## Sasha2012

mkr said:


> Dang she even has Jay wearing that fugly Gucci.


Blue too. They're all Gucci'd out. Bey's dress cost $28,000 and Jay's denim jacket is $5,000. Blue's dress is $1,850.

They have been wearing a lot of Gucci lately.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I love Blue's hair.


----------



## scarlet555

Does she really need this much attention?  It's sad, I know the social media angst and fame, but I always thought she was already more than this.  She didn't gain popularity from posing and being a nobody on social media.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes, she does need that much attention and their daughter is ADORABLE.


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> Blue too. They're all Gucci'd out. Bey's dress cost $28,000 and Jay's denim jacket is $5,000. Blue's dress is $1,850.
> 
> They have been wearing a lot of Gucci lately.


There used to be a sweet but a little cray-cray (as in a little flamboyant) lady in my locale that wore a similar ensembIe and I know it didn't run into the thousands.


----------



## YSoLovely

5 years old, $26k dress she's grown out of in a few months. Must be nice.


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> 5 years old, $26k dress she's grown out of in a few months. Must be nice.


Honestly like I want to be famous enough where designers send custom versions of runway looks for my child.


----------



## baglover1973

Jayne1 said:


> Two more from her site, which look the same as the photos above, but are a bit different because she can't seem to post enough photos of herself.
> 
> Pregnancy suits her, but did we see this kind of display with her first "pregnancy"?   She sure is proud of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625355



Yes I wonder how she will explain to Blue why she doesn't have a vagillion pictures of herself pregnant with her.....and why her face didn't look like she was pregnant as it does now....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Beyonce documents every second of her life. Just because we didn't see pics of her pregnant with Blue doesn't mean they don't exist. 
It will probably be released when she opens a museum about herself one day.


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Beyonce documents every second of her life. Just because we didn't see pics of her pregnant with Blue doesn't mean they don't exist.
> It will probably be released when she opens a museum about herself one day.


What do you suppose her reasoning might be to showcase, _to flaunt _this pregnancy, but not the first?


----------



## White Orchid

BagOuttaHell said:


> Beyonce documents every second of her life. Just because we didn't see pics of her pregnant with Blue doesn't mean they don't exist.
> It will probably be released when she opens a museum about herself one day.


Please don't be giving her ideas!


----------



## dangerouscurves

baglover1973 said:


> Yes I wonder how she will explain to Blue why she doesn't have a vagillion pictures of herself pregnant with her.....and why her face didn't look like she was pregnant as it does now....



[emoji23] I doubt she will ask, though.


----------



## Ladybug09

baglover1973 said:


> Yes I wonder how she will explain to Blue why she doesn't have a vagillion pictures of herself pregnant with her.....and why her face didn't look like she was pregnant as it does now....


Assuming she was indeed pregnant...Just because the pics aren't public doesn't mean that she didn't take private pics....she has a photographer on staff.


----------



## terebina786

Didn't she release some pics from her first pregnancy and wedding on Tumblr?


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> Didn't she release some pics from her first pregnancy and wedding on Tumblr?



Yep.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jayne1 said:


> What do you suppose her reasoning might be to showcase, _to flaunt _this pregnancy, but not the first?



I think she has been more open since she released her documentary My Life is Better Than Yours.


----------



## Deco

I'm not a B fan and find many of her over-the-top antics annoying.  And yes, her K-style wealth and lifestyle exhibitionism is silly.
Having said that, I enjoy seeing her show off her bump because she is obviously very happy and excited about it.  I don't know if she struggled to get pregnant, but if she did, there's nothing more intoxicating than getting pregnant.  It's already pretty amazing for moms who don't struggle, but you can imagine, success finally arriving after years of crushing defeat can make you go crazy.
Also, I get the annoyance over the side poses holding the bottom of the bump to show it off.  Especially after the first 800 such poses by the same person.  But I will also say that many pregnant women naturally and unwittingly hold their bump that way, even when not posing for a photo.  It's like an unconscious reflex, almost like hugging your baby in the belly.  Or reminding yourself that you really are pregnant and huge.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> I'm not a B fan and find many of her over-the-top antics annoying.  And yes, her K-style wealth and lifestyle exhibitionism is silly.
> Having said that, I enjoy seeing her show off her bump because she is obviously very happy and excited about it.  I don't know if she struggled to get pregnant, but if she did, there's nothing more intoxicating than getting pregnant.  It's already pretty amazing for moms who don't struggle, but you can imagine, success finally arriving after years of crushing defeat can make you go crazy.
> Also, I get the annoyance over the side poses holding the bottom of the bump to show it off.  Especially after the first 800 such poses by the same person.  But I will also say that many pregnant women naturally and unwittingly hold their bump that way, even when not posing for a photo.  It's like an unconscious reflex, almost like hugging your baby in the belly.  Or reminding yourself that you really are pregnant and huge.


When I was pregnant I was holding the bottom up to relieve the pressure.


----------



## Sassys

Deco said:


> I'm not a B fan and find many of her over-the-top antics annoying.  And yes, her K-style wealth and lifestyle exhibitionism is silly.
> Having said that, I enjoy seeing her show off her bump because she is obviously very happy and excited about it.  I don't know if she struggled to get pregnant, but if she did, there's nothing more intoxicating than getting pregnant.  It's already pretty amazing for moms who don't struggle, but you can imagine, success finally arriving after years of crushing defeat can make you go crazy.
> Also, I get the annoyance over the side poses holding the bottom of the bump to show it off.  Especially after the first 800 such poses by the same person.  But I will also say that many pregnant women naturally and unwittingly hold their bump that way, even when not posing for a photo.  It's like an unconscious reflex, almost like hugging your baby in the belly.  Or reminding yourself that you really are pregnant and huge.



Can you ladies who have had babies also answer this. Why do pregnant women always rub their bellies? I asked a friend once and she said it calms the baby. I said, "I don't believe that. There is no way your baby can feel your hand rubbing through, skin, muscle, tissue, amniotic sac and fluid. Not possible.


----------



## Lounorada

Deco said:


> I'm not a B fan and find many of her over-the-top antics annoying.  And yes, her K-style wealth and lifestyle exhibitionism is silly.
> *Having said that, I enjoy seeing her show off her bump because she is obviously very happy and excited about it.  I don't know if she struggled to get pregnant, but if she did, there's nothing more intoxicating than getting pregnant.  It's already pretty amazing for moms who don't struggle, but you can imagine, success finally arriving after years of crushing defeat can make you go crazy.*
> Also, I get the annoyance over the side poses holding the bottom of the bump to show it off.  Especially after the first 800 such poses by the same person.  But I will also say that many pregnant women naturally and unwittingly hold their bump that way, even when not posing for a photo.  It's like an unconscious reflex, almost like hugging your baby in the belly.  Or reminding yourself that you really are pregnant and huge.


Good point Deco, so true. Celebrities are human after all!

I liked the old, super-private Jay & Bey back in the day, but I also kinda like the now over-sharing Jay & Bey. Mainly because I like looking at their photos [I'm nosey]  They're a cute family and Blue is one of the most adorable kids ever.


----------



## Sassys

Step-father's bday party

video= https://www.instagram.com/p/BRXZC-_Bgbk/?taken-by=mstinalawson


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> Can you ladies who have had babies also answer this. Why do pregnant women always rub their bellies? I asked a friend once and she said it calms the baby. I said, "I don't believe that. There is no way your baby can feel your hand rubbing through, skin, muscle, tissue, amniotic sac and fluid. Not possible.


I don't recall rubbing my belly so much as trying to move the foot that would wedge up under my ribs.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> I don't recall rubbing my belly so much as trying to move the foot that would wedge up under my ribs.



LOL. Yes that I can understand, but stating a baby can feel rubbing like you rub oil/lotion on your body is crazy I'm not buying it lol.

I asked another friend and she said she didn't really rub her stomach unless it itched, but agreed she does not believe a baby can feel through skin, muscle and sac. My other friend insist her baby calms when she does it.


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> Can you ladies who have had babies also answer this. Why do pregnant women always rub their bellies? I asked a friend once and she said it calms the baby. I said, "I don't believe that. There is no way your baby can feel your hand rubbing through, skin, muscle, tissue, amniotic sac and fluid. Not possible.


I don't think the baby can feel your hands rubbing, but it's possible that the rubbing can slush around the amniotic fluid and rock the baby or create "whooshing" sounds.  As I understand it, the environment in the womb is pretty noisy, with lots of fluid whooshing sounds, sounds that are enveloping to the baby and not jarring/disturbing.  Regardless of what affect it has on the baby, that's not why I ever rubbed my belly.  I did it out of adoration of the cargo and just feeling the belly itself because its shape and enormity is pretty shocking and nothing you've ever seen your body do.

You should also pose this question to men with big ole guts.  I see them rubbing their belly too 










You're welcome.


----------



## mkr

Maybe it gets itchy from the skin stretching.


----------



## Sassys

Deco said:


> I don't think the baby can feel your hands rubbing, but it's possible that the rubbing can slush around the amniotic fluid and rock the baby or create "whooshing" sounds.  As I understand it, the environment in the womb is pretty noisy, with lots of fluid whooshing sounds, sounds that are enveloping to the baby and not jarring/disturbing.  Regardless of what affect it has on the baby, that's not why ever rubbed my belly.  I did it out of adoration of the cargo and just feeling the belly itself because its shape and enormity is pretty shocking and nothing you've ever seen your body do.
> 
> You should also pose this question to men with big ole guts.  I see them rubbing their belly too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.



LMAO


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Can you ladies who have had babies also answer this. Why do pregnant women always rub their bellies? I asked a friend once and she said it calms the baby. I said, "I don't believe that. There is no way your baby can feel your hand rubbing through, skin, muscle, tissue, amniotic sac and fluid. Not possible.


I can't remember what I did.  I think I purposely did not do the belly rub/cup, because I thought it looked silly, but I understand why a woman might do it if posing for a photo.

She might unintentionally be trying to say, look, I'm huge in the front, but it's because there's a baby there. Also, hands hanging by the side is awkward looking when the bump is very big. It's not the prettiest pose.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Can you ladies who have had babies also answer this. Why do pregnant women always rub their bellies? I asked a friend once and she said it calms the baby. I said, "I don't believe that. There is no way your baby can feel your hand rubbing through, skin, muscle, tissue, amniotic sac and fluid. Not possible.


Calming the baby, trying to move the baby to a new position, rubbing instead of scratching when it itches due to skin stretching, it's soothing, connecting with the baby...there's tons of reasons I've heard over the years why a woman rubs her belly. Not sure why you feel there's no way a baby can feel a hand rubbing though the skin...have you never rubbed on someone's belly and felt the baby. You can feel limbs, where the head it sometimes, hands, elbows, knees...and the baby will react to the touch/pressure. Of course they can't directly feel it but they move when you try to move a knee out the way. lol


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Calming the baby, trying to move the baby to a new position, rubbing instead of scratching when it itches due to skin stretching, it's soothing, connecting with the baby...there's tons of reasons I've heard over the years why a woman rubs her belly. Not sure why you feel there's no way a baby can feel a hand rubbing though the skin...have you never rubbed on someone's belly and felt the baby. You can feel limbs, where the head it sometimes, hands, elbows, knees...and the baby will react to the touch/pressure. Of course they can't directly feel it but they move when you try to move a knee out the way. lol



Yes I have rubbed plenty of pregnant bellies. Pushing a limb putting pressure is not the same as rubbing your belly. No, I don't believe a baby can feel rubbing like rubbing a full stomach after a big meal. Plenty of people agree with me it's not possible. It's my opinion. Shrug

Off to watch Kalief Browder documentary


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Yes I have rubbed plenty of pregnant bellies. Pushing a limb putting pressure is not the same as rubbing your belly. No, I don't believe a baby can feel rubbing like rubbing a full stomach after a big meal. Plenty of people agree with me it's not possible. It's my opinion. Shrug
> 
> Off to watch Kalief Browder documentary


I hope you watch something light-hearted after....that's heavy.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3632388
> View attachment 3632389


Wow look at that Gucci Dionysus bag!


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce got dolled up to attend her stepfather's 70th birthday last week.

The songstress - who is pregnant with twins - showed off the sexy look in a series of photographs she shared to her website Beyonce.com on Monday.

Bey's baby bump was on show in a clingy black mini dress which she teamed with thigh-high boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hugging-velour-mini-dress.html#ixzz4bEZAOCTY


----------



## TC1

That first pic looks like the door handle is sticking out of her a*s


----------



## Lounorada

That outfit is a mess. A cheap looking mess.
I wanna see a close-up of the emerald ring she's wearing though...


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> That outfit is a mess. A cheap looking mess.
> I wanna see a close-up of the emerald ring she's wearing though...



I read on instgram, a lot of people are speculating the babies are due in May, because of all the emerald she has been wearing (May birth stone).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress looks cheap but the look had potential.


----------



## berrydiva

That Kool Moe Dee jacket is a mess.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That dress looks cheap but the look had potential.




looks straight out of Rue 21!!!   ya'll know how badly she dressed pre-pregnancy!   it's only going to be worse as she tries to prove she is a fashion diva for all expectant mothers.


----------



## YSoLovely

The Hive is speculating that she's having boys because she's wearing the same earrings she wore in the If I Were A Boy video in the shots above


----------



## Sassys




----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> That outfit is a mess. A cheap looking mess.
> I wanna see a close-up of the emerald ring she's wearing though...



Agree. A mess. Figure-hugging pregnancy fashion can look great, but it needs to be a flattering material like jersey or something else that drapes well and flatters curves.


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3638574



Shoes remind me of a 1980's wedding when the bridesmaids would get their shoes dyed.


----------



## Sasha2012

Last weekend, Beyonce attended a performance by the Alvin Ailey American Dance Theater in Downtown Los Angeles.

On Saturday, Beyonce took to Instagram to show off her fashionable look from the evening.

The event was in partnership with mum Tina's mentorship program, Tina's Angels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-fitted-dress-pink-jacket.html#ixzz4bmqgea95


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Shoes remind me of a 1980's wedding* when the bridesmaids would get their shoes dyed*.



Or.......80's prom when they would do the same thing!  there ain't no hope for Bey.     and she seems to think that being pregnant with twins has made her even more fashion savvy!  no - the devil is a liar!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her daughter has style.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her daughter has style.




She gets it from her auntie obviously!


----------



## mkr

Her lips.


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> Her lips.


Are those "pregnancy lips"?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

V0N1B2 said:


> Are those "pregnancy lips"?



She's overlining them to make them look bigger but yes, her lips are swollen from pregnancy. Lips can swell the same way noses, hands, ankles and feet do. It's very much a real thing....

Those shoes are hideous but the rest of the look isn't bad. Blue is adorable.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks a mess. 

Blue looks cute.


----------



## Jayne1

Yes Bey, we get it .  You really are pregnant this time.  And yes, I'll say it again, it really suits her.

Is that a wig?  I like the hairline.  Why can't Khloe's tag along friend do that same with her wig?  How hard is it?


----------



## Lounorada

Blue is too adorable!


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Yes Bey, we get it .  You really are pregnant this time.  And yes, I'll say it again, it really suits her.
> 
> Is that a wig?  I like the hairline.  Why can't Khloe's tag along friend do that same with her wig?  How hard is it?


That hairline on Bey is a mess. Natural hairlines on wigs are not easy...you need someone skilled to make it look natural.

Can't stand how Kardashians are brought up where they don't need to be.. let them die already.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Yes Bey, we get it .  You really are pregnant this time.  And yes, I'll say it again, it really suits her.
> 
> Is that a wig?  I like the hairline.  Why can't Khloe's tag along friend do that same with her wig?  How hard is it?




Exactly- "this time" and she wants to make sure everyone knows it!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3654063
> View attachment 3654057
> View attachment 3654058
> View attachment 3654059
> View attachment 3654060
> View attachment 3654061
> View attachment 3654062



The blue dress looks pretty on her!


----------



## berrydiva

That sapphire ring is beautiful. I like her finger tattoo for her little ones.


----------



## Sassys

*Beyoncé Shares New “Die With You” Video Celebrating Jay Z Anniversary: Watch*
https://www.instagram.com/p/BSeXmo3gRf4/?taken-by=beyonce&hl=en


----------



## Sassys

*BEYONCÉ & JAY Z SHARE GRAND CANYON WEDDING ANNIVERSARY PHOTOS









































*


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Blue is too cute for me, you can tell she has personality for days.

It's silly to some but I love that she photographs and films every moment. .My parents were the same way and it's def rubbed off on me. Being able to look back and share those memories with other people is priceless.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Blue is too cute for me, you can tell she has personality for days.
> 
> It's silly to some but I love that she photographs and films every moment. .My parents were the same way and it's def rubbed off on me. Being able to look back and share those memories with other people is priceless.



I remeber when Oprah interviewed her after/before Life Is But a Dream and she said, Blue was going to be a handful and was very fiery.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm loving those pics (even if they seem to be from last year). They are such an adorable family!
Beys outfit is cute.


----------



## YSoLovely

Blue Blue is adorbs & the Carters seem like a fairly normal family.  Hundres of millions of dollars and all 

Now the cynic in my can't help but notice that Yoncé didn't share last year's anniversary pics, when the whole world was searching for _Becky with the good hair_...


----------



## roxaana

YSoLovely said:


> Blue Blue is adorbs & the Carters seem like a fairly normal family.  Hundres of millions of dollars and all
> 
> Now the cynic in my can't help but notice that Yoncé didn't share last year's anniversary pics, when the whole world was searching for _Becky with the good hair_...



These are last year's photos. Or do you mean that she didn't share it then?


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Blue Blue is adorbs & the Carters seem like a fairly normal family.  Hundres of millions of dollars and all
> 
> Now the cynic in my can't help but notice that Yoncé didn't share last year's anniversary pics, when the whole world was searching for _Becky with the good hair_...


These are the photos from last year's anniversary. I'm a believer that they feed into the gossip for sales because I agree, they seem like a fairly average family. _Becky with the good hair_ probably doesn't exist but it made a hell of a line and sold.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Blue is toooooo cute.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bey looks cute, she's making me want braids. Just last year you couldn't pay me to wear flat-forms now I own a pair from Stella McCartney...I hadn't even seen the Prada ones that Bey is wearing, I like them.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

The shoes in that last pic...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chub chub. Those babies are showing all in her face and feet.


----------



## Sassys

*Jay Z looking to cash in as Live Nation deal comes to close
http://pagesix.com/2017/04/20/jay-z-looking-to-cash-in-as-live-nation-deal-comes-to-close/*


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her outfit is cute and I love that D.C. still support one another. I was not a huge fan but you don't always see that between successful groups after they split.


----------



## Lounorada

That last outfit is really cute, she looks great.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks cute.


----------



## Sassys

https://instagram.com/p/BTN6tgmAC-W/


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BTN6tgmAC-W/


*Easter
*
Tumblr / Instagram









Blue! She is so adorable


----------



## berrydiva

Blue is adorable. She's looking more and more like Beyonce...maybe it's the mommy and me braids.


----------



## Sasha2012

Blue still looks just like Jay Z to me but with softer features, she's cute. I like her braids and Beyonce's too, reminds me of Patrice Rushen.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Blue still looks just like Jay Z to me but with softer features, she's cute. I like her braids and Beyonce's too, reminds me of Patrice Rushen.


Loves Patrice Rushen!!! I think I'm gonna go listen to her now...thanks!


----------



## Sassys

http://instagram.com/beysangs


----------



## bisousx

Beyonce's mom looks adorable in that striped top. I saw a similar/cheaper version in the stores and it gave me pirate-esque vibes..


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

Jay looks really good in that blue Gucci tux.


----------



## mkr

What is going on with her face in the last pic?  Round from weight gain?   She looks different.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are eagerly awaiting the birth of twins and on Sunday Jay Z showed his excitement as he attended a basketball game in LA with Beyonce.

The rapper and Tidal mogul was spotted placing his hand across his pregnant wife's belly as they sat courtside, no doubt so he could feel the babies kicking.

The couple leaned their heads in close together as they shared the special moment of tenderness.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-tender-moment-courtside.html#ixzz4fmuVSWhk


----------



## terebina786

Why are they sitting court side with sunglasses on?


----------



## uhpharm01

She doesn't look happy


----------



## Sassys

Wow, her face is really showing it. Those lips! Nose hasn't spread like when she was pregnant with a Blue.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I can't believe she could sit for game, I'd have to get up and shift around. Twins are alot to carry. Had it been stated when she due?


----------



## DC-Cutie

chile.... more power to her!  But I see you Bey, covering those swollen feet with your handbag.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> chile.... more power to her!  But I see you Bey, covering those swollen feet with your handbag.



I don't know why she'd do that to herself.  That's Kim K levels of doing too much while pregnant.  Put on some flats / sneakers and call it a day.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

Rumor is Julius (the bodyguard) has retired...  He was the MAIN reason I used to come in this thread


----------



## White Orchid

Is that her real hair?


----------



## White Orchid

Oh wow, I just saw her feet.  Why women do this to themselves I don't know.  Just put on one of those silly fluffy slipper things that are all the rage now.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> Rumor is Julius (the bodyguard) has retired...  He was the MAIN reason I used to come in this thread



He was with her at the Clippers game.


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> Is that her real hair?



Nope. But what's with the shocked face?


----------



## Lounorada

Bey girl, just stay at home, throw on some sweats and slippers.
Her poor feet! She looks so uncomfortable. Also, that hair is a mess.


----------



## kemilia

terebina786 said:


> Why are they sitting court side with sunglasses on?


Don't know but I do like her sunglasses.


----------



## kemilia

DC-Cutie said:


> chile.... more power to her!  But I see you Bey, covering those swollen feet with your handbag.


That is not an attractive handbag, eesh.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks ready to pop.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Wow, her face is really showing it. Those lips! Nose hasn't spread* like when she was pregnant with a Blue.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Orchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that her real hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes of course!!!  just like the sahara is filled with water!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks over it. Like over.it.

Everything is swollen. I would be at home, screw a basketball game.


----------



## Sassys

*BEYONCEREADY TO POP ... Still Running Errands*




Beyonce's still venturing out on shopping trips, even with a belly full of twins.

There were rumors Bey might have given birth earlier this week, but Tuesday she was clearly still expecting as she hit up Restoration Hardware in L.A. with Blue Ivy.

Pressure's on ... in more ways than one. As we've told you, Jay Z and Beyonce are desperately searching for a new home in L.A. -- in the $80 million range -- before the babies arrive.

Blue and Bey's faces in these pics say what we're all thinking: W_hen are these twins coming??_


----------



## YSoLovely

Blue Blue is the perfect blend of both her parents 

Bey looks over it and that hair is a hot mess


----------



## Tivo

Now this is what pregnancy looks like.


----------



## berrydiva

Well tomorrow is the 4th so I expect them to come tomorrow.


----------



## bag-princess

Saw this somewhere


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> Well tomorrow is the 4th so I expect them to come tomorrow.


I thought the twins were due in Late May early June?


----------



## White Orchid

If I lived in the mansions she lives in, you wouldn't be able to pry my a$$ away from that pool.  Girl craves the attention, period.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> I thought the twins were due in Late May early June?


No idea...I think initially folks were saying early June but the beyhive's super investigation team suspects earlier in May. Something about her IG post of the tattoo or some nonsense.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> If I lived in the mansions she lives in, you wouldn't be able to pry my a$$ away from that pool.  Girl craves the attention, period.


Walking is one of the techniques that women use to speed up contractions....not to mention that getting fresh air is helpful. Given that I've never been 9 months pregnant, I'll reserve judgement because I've heard so many reasons women just want to be out of the house.


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce would like to remind the world she is pregnant with twins.

The 35-year-old shared a bizarre video on Instagram on Wednesday, in which she flaunts her pregnancy style.

The video mainly consists of a series of photos, and has been set to music.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-belly-bizarre-new-video.html#ixzz4g5OS2ljM


----------



## YSoLovely

I haaaaaate the way she overdraws her lips. It's so unncessary. Especially now


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> Nope. But what's with the shocked face?


Shocked because a woman of her wealth should be able to afford a better wig or hairdresser.  Whatever she has looks positively fried, like straw actually.


----------



## arnott

YSoLovely said:


> I haaaaaate the way she overdraws her lips. It's so unncessary. Especially now



Her lips are looking blowup doll-like.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Walking is one of the techniques that women use to speed up contractions....not to mention that getting fresh air is helpful. Given that I've never been 9 months pregnant, I'll reserve judgement because I've heard so many reasons women just want to be out of the house.



Walking doesn't speed up contractions, it helps the laboring woman cope with contractions & helps to push the babies down into the birth canal.


----------



## kkfiregirl

White Orchid said:


> If I lived in the mansions she lives in, you wouldn't be able to pry my a$$ away from that pool.  Girl craves the attention, period.



She's probably nesting and wants to keep busy so she doesn't feel anxious.


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> If I lived in the mansions she lives in, you wouldn't be able to pry my a$$ away from that pool.  Girl craves the attention, period.



She's pregnant she did have a brain transplant lol Why does she have to stay coped up in the house?


----------



## Ceeyahd

Twins are alot to carry. Good for her getting out and about. Multiples can come early too.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> Walking doesn't speed up contractions, it helps the laboring woman cope with contractions & helps to push the babies down into the birth canal.


Thanks for the correction. I just know they walk to try and get it out.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Thanks for the correction. I just know they walk to try and get it out.



No problem! Breaking the waters would speed up the contractions [emoji4]

When you're ready to have your babies, I have lots of info for you. [emoji4]


----------



## lallybelle

Pregnant or no, she wears the ugliest **** on the planet. I don't understand. That and the straw head.


----------



## bag-princess

kkfiregirl said:


> No problem!* Breaking the waters would speed up the contractions* [emoji4]
> 
> When you're ready to have your babies, I have lots of info for you. [emoji4]





oh boy!!!!  i remember with my first son when the nurse told me she was going to have to break my water - and asked me if i was ready.  i was like "yea ok whatever!"  and then they hit me!!  i was so not ready!!


----------



## bag-princess

lallybelle said:


> Pregnant or no, she wears the ugliest **** on the planet. I don't understand. That and the straw head.




people seem shocked and surprised from some comments.   why i do not know - she did not have any style before.  why expect that to change?   bey can not do stylish and comfortable at the same time.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> No problem! Breaking the waters would speed up the contractions [emoji4]
> 
> When you're ready to have your babies, I have lots of info for you. [emoji4]


I will never be ready. lol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I will never be ready. lol.



Well, when you decide the time is 'right' [emoji14]


----------



## Sassys




----------



## New-New

I wonder how much of a gag Alessandro gets out of sending Bey's stylist pieces


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that black top.


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> She's pregnant she did have a brain transplant lol Why does she have to stay coped up in the house?


Hence why I said, if *I* were her...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The outfit on the last page is cute.

 Good for her being out and about. I can't stay couped up in the house for days at a time unless I'm sick. Pregnant women need fresh air, too...she did look super over it at that basketball game tho. 

Her stomach is low, she probably only has a few weeks left.


----------



## Esizzle

I love that velvety floral embroidery jacket. Any ID on who the designer is?


----------



## New-New

Esizzle said:


> I love that velvety floral embroidery jacket. Any ID on who the designer is?


Gucci. From the AW17 (I think) menswear collection.


----------



## Sassys

People are beyond stupid. Your nose and lips get bigger when pregnant.

Beyonce denies lip injection speculation and says pregnancy is behind plumper pout

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-lip-injection-speculation.html#ixzz4gE2pjhQM 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## berrydiva

Your nose and lips get bigger as you age.


----------



## scarlet555

I actually thought lips get smaller and face loses baby fat as you age, if you don't gain a ton of weight anyway.  Not sure about the nose, it can look bigger if you lose the baby fat. 

Weight makes peoples face big but haven't seen the weight on the lips specifically, however everyone is different as is pregnancies!

But I doubt pregnant women would do lip injections in general, Beyoncé included!  She's been overdrawing her lips lately though something she has not done in the past!  Maybe that's why her lips looks so weird.  However I do remember Kylie used to claim makeup lipstick and lip liner manipulation for her lip injections! Beyoncé never had thin lips though, unlike Kylie who had super thin lips.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

scarlet555 said:


> I actually thought lips get smaller and face loses baby fat as you age, if you don't gain a ton of weight anyway.  Not sure about the nose, it can look bigger if you lose the baby fat.
> 
> Weight makes peoples face big but haven't seen the weight on the lips specifically, however everyone is different as is pregnancies!
> 
> But I doubt pregnant women would do lip injections in general, Beyoncé included!  She's been overdrawing her lips lately though something she has not done in the past!  Maybe that's why her lips looks so weird.  However I do remember Kylie used to claim makeup lipstick and lip liner manipulation for her lip injections! Beyoncé never had thin lips though, unlike Kylie who had super thin lips.


Lips definitely shrivel with age.


----------



## terebina786

My SIL's lips and nose both spread when she was preggo.  And she definitely doesn't get fillers.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## YSoLovely

Gucci must have dropped off a truck load of clothes at Bey's mansion


----------



## Lounorada

Her poor feet! 
*
Celebrating ‘Cinco de Mayo’ with Kelly Rowland at a vegan restaurant in West Hollywood on May 5, 2017.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

This is one of the cutest outfits she's ever worn and that's a very rare thing when it comes to Beyoncé's style 

Tumblr



This is a cute and comfy look too:


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce uploaded a string of photos and GIFs to Instagram on Friday of herself and her daughter Blue Ivy in matching verdant outfits.

They'd been spotted on Mother's Day in those outfits while lunching in Venice with Jay-Z, and these photos were taken that same day.

The 35-year-old pop superstar, who's pregnant with twins, showed on Instagram that she, her husband and their daughter had swung by LA's Museum Of Ice Cream.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lue-Ivy-match-Mother-s-Day.html#ixzz4han7KhDN


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I love their matching outfits. Bey looks great and  Blue is too cute with all her accessories.


----------



## Sassys

Beyoncé at her push party

https://instagram.com/p/BUW8algjZ94/


----------



## YSoLovely

Holy smokes, she's HUGE 

Love the African/tribal inspired theme. Saw some more pics on twitter and the decor was super beautiful 



Ps. Kim must be SICK she wasn't invited, while all of her (black) girlfriends were


----------



## Lounorada

That party looked amazing!
Love Kelly's hair.


----------



## Sassys

https://instagram.com/p/BUW9q4PBITz/


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Ps. Kim must be SICK she wasn't invited, while all of her (black) girlfriends were


----------



## Sassys

What does this mean


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> What does this mean?
> View attachment 3705870




Maybe her cervix is thinning! 
Which would be the only thing that is on her at this point!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Maybe her cervix is thinning!
> Which would be the only thing that is on her at this point!



It's Twinning lol


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3705870



Twinning?

She's having twins and she's winning at life


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> It's Twinning lol




 I'm going to put this glass down now!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> I'm going to put this glass down now!!!



I just woke up lol


----------



## Esizzle

HAHA! I thought it said THINNING too! I am laughing so hard!!!


----------



## Sassys

Esizzle said:


> HAHA! I thought it said THINNING too! I am laughing so hard!!!


Lmao


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kelly is a Goddess. 

I like the matching outfits Blue and Beyoncé wear. Reminds me of Cher and Chasity back In the day.


----------



## lallybelle

Good lord. Have these kids already and go away a bit.


----------



## baglover1973

lallybelle said:


> Good lord. Have these kids already and go away a bit.



Glad I am not the only who is bored!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## YSoLovely

Curious what the names are going to be... after alladat, she can't possibly name them Michael & Andrew or Hannah & Abbey, IYKWIM...


----------



## bag-princess

The tea is that she gave birth a little while ago. A boy and a girl.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> The tea is that she gave birth a little while ago. A boy and a girl.



If true I knew it would be one of each. Fertility clinics always do one of each.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> If true I knew it would be one of each. Fertility clinics always do one of each.



I thought that is what would happen too!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well we know at least one is a girl. Her mother spilled that in an insta caption a few months ago.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Well we know at least one is a girl. Her mother spilled that in an insta caption a few months ago.



Didn't know that. Also, in the song Shinning Jay-Z raps about boy and girl twins. 

If they went to the doctor I think they went to; his patients always have boy/girl twins.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Well we know at least one is a girl. Her mother spilled that in an insta caption a few months ago.




And of course they were going to make sure Jay finally got his son!  Well.....one he could claim that is!


----------



## Esizzle

bag-princess said:


> And of course they were going to make sure Jay finally got his son!  Well.....one he could claim that is!


Oh no you didnt!! haha


----------



## Esizzle

Sassys said:


> Didn't know that. Also, in the song Shinning Jay-Z raps about boy and girl twins.
> 
> If they went to the doctor I think they went to; his patients always have boy/girl twins.


Which doctor is that? I love the idea of girl and boy twins. It sounds so perfect. My cousin is due to have her boy and girl twin in July but hers are naturally concieved


----------



## bag-princess

Esizzle said:


> Oh no you didnt!! haha



 Shame shame on me!


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> And of course they were going to make sure Jay finally got his son!  Well.....one he could claim that is!


----------



## Sassys

Esizzle said:


> Which doctor is that? I love the idea of girl and boy twins. It sounds so perfect. My cousin is due to have her boy and girl twin in July but hers are naturally concieved



Mark Surrey is the fertility doc all celebs go to. Jennifer, Angelina and Mariah were all spotted at his office.


----------



## buzzytoes

Not to beat a dead horse but did she have these belly pics with Blue?? I feel like the first go round she was hardly pictured pregnant, and this time she is making sure to wear shear things or just bare belly all the way to make sure people don't question her. 

Definitely looking forward to hearing the names of the new kids.


----------



## Esizzle

Sassys said:


> Mark Surrey is the fertility doc all celebs go to. Jennifer, Angelina and Mariah were all spotted at his office.


Jennifer who?
Both Angie and Mariah have boy and girl twins! This doctor seems to know what he is doing


----------



## Sassys

Esizzle said:


> Jennifer who?
> Both Angie and Mariah have boy and girl twins! This doctor seems to know what he is doing



Jennifer Lopez has boy/girl twins


----------



## V0N1B2

buzzytoes said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but *did she have these belly pics with Blue??* I feel like the first go round she was hardly pictured pregnant, and this time she is making sure to wear shear things or just bare belly all the way to make sure people don't question her.


----------



## Jayne1

buzzytoes said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but did she have these belly pics with Blue?? I feel like the first go round she was hardly pictured pregnant, and this time she is making sure to wear shear things or just bare belly all the way to make sure people don't question her.


Well, she finally has something to show off.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


>







buzzytoes said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but did she have these belly pics with Blue?? I feel like the first go round she was hardly pictured pregnant, and this time she is making sure to wear shear things or just bare belly all the way to make sure people don't question her.
> 
> Definitely looking forward to hearing the names of the new kids.




She was very different the first time! Remember when she almost beat down that reporter for reaching to touch her tummy!!


----------



## YSoLovely

buzzytoes said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but did she have these belly pics with Blue?? I feel like the first go round she was hardly pictured pregnant, and this time she is making sure to wear shear things or just bare belly all the way to make sure people don't question her.
> 
> Definitely looking forward to hearing the names of the new kids.



Bey didn't become active on social media and didn't share private pictures until after Blue was born. 
She posted pics of herself pregnant with Blue, showing off her belly at various stages, after she announced her 2nd pregnancy.
She also has shown videos of her first pregnancy in a documentary, during her concerts and an HBO special before, but people are STILL questioning her. It's ridic.


----------



## berrydiva

buzzytoes said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but did she have these belly pics with Blue?? I feel like the first go round she was hardly pictured pregnant, and this time she is making sure to wear shear things or just bare belly all the way to make sure people don't question her.
> 
> Definitely looking forward to hearing the names of the new kids.


She wasn't on social media when she was pregnant with Blue. IIRC, she launched her website shortly after Blue and those were the first pics released.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Remember when she almost beat down that reporter for reaching to touch her tummy!!



lol that was Katie Couric and she did no such thing. I personally can't stand when people touch a woman's pregnant belly. You are touching the woman, not her baby. What exactly is the point of touching a woman's stomach anyway? Unless she tells you to feel something I too would smack a hand away.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> lol that was Katie Couric and she did no such thing. I personally can't stand when people touch a woman's pregnant belly. You are touching the woman, not her baby. What exactly is the point of touching a woman's stomach anyway? Unless she tells you to feel something I too would smack a hand away.



People feel some sort of connection to the baby. It doesn't stop when the baby is born - people will touch the baby all the time.


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> People feel some sort of connection to the baby. It doesn't stop when the baby is born - people will touch the baby all the time.



When my godson was a baby and I was holding him, a woman in the elevator reached to touch his hand. I pushed her hand away and told her it was rude to touch a baby's hand. They put their hands in their mouth. She rolled her eyes at me and my cousin (godson's mother) could not stop laughing.


----------



## buzzytoes

V0N1B2 said:


>


 I didn't mean to say I was a believer in the Great Conspiracy!! I don't really have thoughts one way or the other on that, I just felt like she was treating this pregnancy differently. Usually the first is when people show off, take a bajillion pics of their baby, etc. But if she was not on social media as much before then probably  that is why.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> She was very different the first time! Remember when she almost beat down that reporter for reaching to touch her tummy!!


I missed that one.


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> lol that was Katie Couric and she did no such thing. I personally can't stand when people touch a woman's pregnant belly. You are touching the woman, not her baby. What exactly is the point of touching a woman's stomach anyway? Unless she tells you to feel something I too would smack a hand away.


No mistaking this one for a New Yorker


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> I missed that one.



Lol it never happened, that's why you missed it


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> No mistaking this one for a New Yorker



I find it rude to touch a stranger's belly. Why is it okay to touch a pregnant woman's belly? Can I go up to you and say "are your breast real" and touch them?


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> When my godson was a baby and I was holding him, a woman in the elevator reached to touch his hand. I pushed her hand away and told her it was rude to touch a baby's hand. They put their hands in their mouth. She rolled her eyes at me and my cousin (godson's mother) could not stop laughing.


Man, you would hate someone like me then 

Maybe it's an Aussie thing but I'm forever touching babies, tickling them.  Heck, I did it 2 days ago in my local supermarket and the Mother was so lovely and thankful for the compliments I paid her bubs.  And to perhaps make things "worse", being in a headscarf and a *very* recognisable Muslim, I could easily attract lots of negativity/snubs, but so far I've never experienced this. *shrugs*


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> Man, you would hate someone like me then
> 
> Maybe it's an Aussie thing but I'm forever touching babies, tickling them.  Heck, I did it 2 days ago in my local supermarket and the Mother was so lovely and thankful for the compliments I paid her bubs.  And to perhaps make things "worse", being in a headscarf and a *very* recognisable Muslim, I could easily attract lots of negativity/snubs, but so far I've never experienced this. *shrugs*



I don't care what a person's religion or race is, don't touch my child without my say so. IMO it's rude. Would you just randomly touch the mother?


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> I find it rude to touch a stranger's belly. Why is it okay to touch a pregnant woman's belly? Can I go up to you and say "are your breast real" and touch them?


Because we don't mean any harm by it.  You're free to lash out cos that's your nature but all folks like that/women like me are doing is showing they're happy for you for creating a life.  We don't mean any ill harm but yeah I know your personality so I won't try to persuade you otherwise.


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> I don't care what a person's religion is, don't touch my child without my say so. IMO it's rude. Would you just randomly touch the mother?


I touch old ladies on occasion at the thrift store I vounteer at many a time and yep, never experienced anything but smiles.  I find people or in this case, women, young and old, very receptive but we're different here in Oz.


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> Because we don't mean any harm by it.  You're free to lash out cos that's your nature but all folks like that/women like me are doing is showing they're happy for you for creating a life.  We don't mean any ill harm but yeah I know your personality so I won't try to persuade you otherwise.



Not lashing out at all. Just curious to know the need to touch/rub a pregnant woman's belly without her permission. Same goes for her baby that is in a stroller or being held.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I don't care what a person's religion or race is, don't touch my child without my say so. IMO it's rude. Would you just randomly touch the mother?


I'm with you....keep your hands off of strangers especially babies you have no connection to at all. It's rude as hell. Someone reached out to my niece once and I did the same as you and asked why she thought it was okay to just touch someone else's baby. People don't even bother asking first to see if you're okay with it....they just go for it and try to touch the baby.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I'm with you....keep your hands off of strangers especially babies. It's rude as hell.



Glad I'm not the only one who thinks it's rude. Same people touching strangers babies are the same people petting a strangers dog, get bit, then want to sue someone.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who thinks it's rude. Same people touching strangers babies are the same people petting a strangers dog, get bit, then want to sue someone.


Yep so true. Lol.


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> Man, you would hate someone like me then
> 
> Maybe it's an Aussie thing but I'm forever touching babies, tickling them.  Heck, I did it 2 days ago in my local supermarket and the Mother was so lovely and thankful for the compliments I paid her bubs.  And to perhaps make things "worse", being in a headscarf and a *very* recognisable Muslim, I could easily attract lots of negativity/snubs, but so far I've never experienced this. *shrugs*



Btw, being a New Yorker has nothing to do with it. My godson and his mother is from LA and she agreed don't touch her baby.


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> Not lashing out at all. Just curious to know the need to touch/rub a pregnant woman's belly without her permission. Same goes for her baby that is in a stroller or being held.


Oh God.  It's called affection.  Having never been blessed with Motherhood, I love seeing babies and expectant Mums.  I still remember being in Emergency when a pregnant lady come in and I even struck up a convo with her.  It happens when you're a friendly person by nature, Sassy, and once more, I don't expect you to either understand or agree.  We are obviously polar opposites in terms of personality.  Like, totally.  Your aggressiveness tbh, is incredibly off-putting and just reinforces a lot of stuff I've read about New Yorkers.  Gosh.


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> It happens when you're a friendly person by nature, Sassy, and once more, I don't expect you to either understand or agree.  We are obviously polar opposites in terms of personality.  Like, totally.  Your aggressiveness tbh, is incredibly off-putting and just reinforces a lot of stuff I've read about New Yorkers.  Gosh.



Lol okay if you say so. I don't touch strangers or their babies and I'm aggressive


----------



## berrydiva

I die at the irony of the stereotyping


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I die



I'm off to finish my drinks with my aggressive New York friends.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nope. Keep your nasty hands off me and my child, thanks. You can gush over how cute they are without touching. I gush over strangers babies all the time without touching them. There's this thing called common courtesy....

Bey is huge but she looks great. I like the idea of a themed push party over a traditional baby shower. No lame games, just friends, family and fun.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nope. Keep your nasty hands off me and my child, thanks. You can gush over how cute they are without touching. I gush over strangers babies all the time without touching them. There's this thing called common courtesy....
> 
> Bey is huge but she looks great. I like the idea of a themed push party over a traditional baby shower. No lame games, just friends, family and fun.



You are so aggressive!! Sending you a ticket to NYC!!!


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I die at the irony of the stereotyping



We're getting aggressive here at Pazza Notte on 55th and 6th. Come on down!! 2 for 1 martinis


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nope. Keep your nasty hands off me and my child, thanks. You can gush over how cute they are without touching. I gush over strangers babies all the time without touching them. There's this thing called common courtesy....
> 
> Bey is huge but she looks great. I like the idea of a themed push party over a traditional baby shower. No lame games, just friends, family and fun.


I hate baby showers....well that's not true....I hate "forced" baby shower fun with those lame games.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I hate baby showers....well that's not true....I hate "forced" baby shower fun with those lame games.



Amen!!! Here's your gift, sorry can't stay.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> We're getting aggressive here at Pazza Notte on 55th and 6th. Come on down!! 2 for 1 martinis


Pazza is one of my faves! Can't beat 2 for 1 till midnight. Have one for me....make it aggressive and drink it aggressively lol :cheers:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> You are so aggressive!! Sending you a ticket to NYC!!!



 I tend to agree with New Yorkers being a little on the rude side at times but I'm really big on personal space and people being respectful of it. 



berrydiva said:


> I hate baby showers....well that's not true....I hate "forced" baby shower fun with those lame games.



Me too. Although I will say that sometimes the lame games can be fun with the right people and champagne


----------



## kkfiregirl

If any of you lovely ladies ever have children, you will see that it's not so easy to tell everyone 'don't touch my baby.' 

By the time the baby is 2, you will get over it. 

As for aggressive New Yorkers, well .... we have to be. Especially as women!


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I tend to agree with New Yorkers being a little on the rude side at times but I'm really big on personal space and people being respectful of it.
> Me too. Although I will say that sometimes the lame games can be fun with the right people and champagne



We're probably rude because we are tired of strangers touching our babies and pregnant belly's. Jokes.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I die at the irony of the stereotyping



I know... smh


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> We're probably rude because we are tired of strangers touching our babies and pregnant belly's. Jokes.



Not to mention the random men touching you to say 'hello.'


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I tend to agree with New Yorkers being a little on the rude side at times but I'm really big on personal space and people being respectful of it.
> 
> New Yorkers aren't rude, we are just straight forward [emoji14]


----------



## Esizzle

Californians are more touchy feely than New Yorkers are in my experience. 
But I am South African and I don't like being touched either other than an initial hug to say hello. Just my personality. Never been pregnant but I can't imagine I'll let anyone touch my belly if I ever get pregnant


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> If any of you lovely ladies ever have children, you will see that it's not so easy to tell everyone 'don't touch my baby.'
> 
> By the time the baby is 2, you will get over it.
> 
> As for aggressive New Yorkers, well .... we have to be. Especially as women!


.

I understand kids reach for people when they get older, but as a baby nope, don't touch. My godson is 6 now. I always make sure he doesn't touch people with his dirty hands. When he is here in NYC I also always make sure when I take him on the subway or bus, he is not allowed to put his feet up on the seat. I explain to him it's not nice to touch people without their permission and putting your feet on the seat is rude. When he ask why, I explain to him, your feet are dirty and it's not nice to dirty other people's clothes with your feet. I also explain to him, not everyone likes people they don't know touching them and they really don't like dirty hands touching them.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I die at the irony of the stereotyping



Do you think she learned this aggression while living in NYC? Jokes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

White Orchid said:


> I touch old ladies on occasion at the thrift store I vounteer at many a time and yep, never experienced anything but smiles.  I find people or in this case, women, young and old, *very receptive but we're different here in Oz*.



Come off it. That's a huge generalisation. I'm Australian and no friends I know are ok with a random stranger touching their pregnant belly - it's flat out rude and an invasion of your space.

If someone had have done that to me when I was pregnant, they would've found their hand slapped away.


----------



## YSoLovely

I can't imagine a stranger coming up to me and touching my baby or my belly (if I had either) 
Issa HECK NO for me dawg.


----------



## kkfiregirl

YSoLovely said:


> I can't imagine a stranger coming up to me and touching my baby or my belly (if I had either)
> Issa HECK NO for me dawg.



I know you can't imagine it, but if you do have a baby, your opinion will change a bit. I used to think the same until I had my son. 

We went to get Indian after I was discharged from the hospital and the Indian proprietor came over and rubbed my son's cheeks! He was two days old! I was surprised, but I didn't say anything, because he knew us really well and he's from a different culture, sooo ...

My son is 18-months-old now and has been touched by strangers a lot. After a while, you'll let it go, because you will realize that people just love babies! It will be a losing battle to keep saying 'please don't touch my baby' over and over.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Do you think she learned this aggression while living in NYC? Jokes.
> View attachment 3707232



I hope so! I need to learn that [emoji6]


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I die at the irony of the stereotyping



It's okay to have stereotypes about some groups! [emoji6]


----------



## YSoLovely

kkfiregirl said:


> I know you can't imagine it, but if you do have a baby, your opinion will change a bit. I used to think the same until I had my son.
> 
> We went to get Indian after I was discharged from the hospital and the Indian proprietor came over and rubbed my son's cheeks! He was two days old! I was surprised, but I didn't say anything, because he knew us really well and he's from a different culture, sooo ...
> 
> My son is 18-months-old now and has been touched by strangers a lot. After a while, you'll let it go, because you will realize that people just love babies! It will be a losing battle to keep saying 'please don't touch my baby' over and over.




I doubt it. My personal space is everything to me.
Touching a stranger's kid, just because you feel like it  Like, WTF????

Don't touch me. Don't touch my hair. Don't touch my kid. And we're all good.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

kkfiregirl said:


> I know you can't imagine it, but if you do have a baby, your opinion will change a bit. I used to think the same until I had my son.
> 
> We went to get Indian after I was discharged from the hospital and the Indian proprietor came over and rubbed my son's cheeks! He was two days old! I was surprised, but I didn't say anything, because he knew us really well and he's from a different culture, sooo ...
> 
> My son is 18-months-old now and has been touched by strangers a lot. After a while, you'll let it go, because you will realize that people just love babies! It will be a losing battle to keep saying 'please don't touch my baby' over and over.


Not all people change their minds about things just because they have a baby.

I don't agree with your post. At all. I have two boys and I have never let strangers just touch them. It's only a losing battle if you acquiesce. 

Also as they got older (they are now 7 and 10) I never forced them to kiss or cuddle people they didn't want to, including family. I let them decide. They are very affectionate with friends and family but rightfully wary of people they don't know.


----------



## kkfiregirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not all people change their minds about things just because they have a baby.
> 
> I don't agree with your post. At all. I have two boys and I have never let strangers just touch them. It's only a losing battle if you acquiesce.
> 
> Also as they got older (they are now 7 and 10) I never forced them to kiss or cuddle people they didn't want to, including family. I let them decide. They are very affectionate with friends and family but rightfully wary of people they don't know.



Perhaps, but I live in NYC, so people are already close to each other and sharing a small space everyday, so perhaps it's different if you live in a large city or suburban area. 

It would be very difficult to tell everyone not to shake your baby's hand or foot in NYC. 

From my experience of living in a large and busy metropolis, it's very difficult.

ETA: you're free to disagree with my post! Not sure why it was relevant to state that!


----------



## kkfiregirl

YSoLovely said:


> I doubt it. My personal space is everything to me.
> Touching a stranger's kid, just because you feel like it  Like, WTF????
> 
> Don't touch me. Don't touch my hair. Don't touch my kid. And we're all good.



Walk through Times Square with your lovely hair and you'll get grabbed by a few men. Take the subway with some of them and someone might stand to close to your or rub up against your butt pretending that the train is crowded. 

I agree that people shouldn't touch our bodies or our hair, but for some reason people feel more comfortable touching our babies than us. [emoji848]


----------



## YSoLovely

YSoLovely said:


> I doubt it. My personal space is everything to me.





kkfiregirl said:


> Walk through Times Square with your lovely hair and you'll get grabbed by a few men. Take the subway with some of them and someone might stand to close to your or rub up against your butt pretending that the train is crowded.
> 
> I agree that people shouldn't touch our bodies or our hair, but for some reason people feel more comfortable touching our babies than us. [emoji848]




Well, I don't live in NYC, but I've spent a fair amount of time on subways and the like and I'm not talking about random men sexually harrassing you.

I'm talking about people coming up to you, asking to touch your hair, while they're already touching it. People asking you how far along you are, with their hands placed on your belly. Telling you how cute your baby is, while they're pinching his/her cheeks.







Not happening.







And if anyone "feels free" to touch me or mine, they can feel free to catch these hands, too.


----------



## kkfiregirl

YSoLovely said:


> Well, I don't live in NYC, but I've spent a fair amount of time on subways and the like and I'm not talking about random men sexually harrassing you.
> 
> I'm talking about people coming up to you, asking to touch your hair, while they're already touching it. People asking you how far along you are, with their hands placed on your belly. Telling you how cute your baby is, while they're pinching his/her cheeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone "feels free" to touch me or mine, they can feel free to catch these hands, too.



I hear you. I would just like to see it happen! Will you really be aggressive with someone being nice to your baby? I just don't think so. 

Touching your hair is one thing & I've had that happen to me too. I'm half Colombian with long curly blonde hair that people always want to touch. 

I think people just feel some sort of 'connection' to the baby. 

And as to random men and street harassment, what would you do about that?


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> I hear you. I would just like to see it happen! Will you really be aggressive with someone being nice to your baby? I just don't think so.
> 
> Touching your hair is one thing & I've had that happen to me too. I'm half Colombian with long curly blonde hair that people always want to touch.
> 
> I think people just feel some sort of 'connection' to the baby.
> 
> And as to random men and street harassment, what would you do about that?



Complimenting me on my child is one thing. Just straight up touching me or my child, gets you smacked. Connection to the baby? You don't know me or my child, don't touch (yes, I have and will slap your hand away).  

Who the heck has been coming up to you and just touching your hair. No way in hell a person just randomly came up to you and touched your hair. I've had people I know, ask to touch my hair (co-workers), but strangers . I also think people with common sense, know who they can and can't fcuk with, when it comes to touching you.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Complimenting me on my child is one thing. Just straight up touching me or my child, gets you smacked. Connection to the baby? You don't know me or my child, don't touch (yes, I have and will slap your hand away).
> 
> Who the heck has been coming up to you and just touching your hair. No way in hell a person just randomly came up to you and touched your hair. I've had people I know, ask to touch my hair (co-workers), but strangers . I also think people with common sense, know who they can and can't fcuk with, when it comes to touching you.



Yes, people have done it! It's usually a woman of a certain hue.


----------



## Sassys

This topic has made me laugh all night long. We have an open space concept here at the office, and I just asked everyone the following question. 

What would be your response to a person randomly touching your pregnant belly or child? Everyone responded "I would tell you don't touch me or my baby". I then said, "would you be offended if that person said, "you are such an aggressive New Yorker and I would expect that". Everyone here is straight up laughing. One co-worker said "I will gladly take the title of an aggressive New Yorker, Thank you".


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> Yes, people have done it! It's usually a woman of a certain hue.



That is crazy!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> This topic has made me laugh all night long. We have an open space concept here at the office, and I just asked everyone the following question.
> 
> What would be your response to a person randomly touching your pregnant belly or child? Everyone responded "I would tell you don't touch me or my baby". I then said, "would you be offended if that person said, "you are such an aggressive New Yorker and I would expect that". Everyone here is straight up laughing. One co-worker said "I will gladly take the title of an aggressive New Yorker, Thank you".



lol. yes!![emoji4]


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> This topic has made me laugh all night long. We have an open space concept here at the office, and I just asked everyone the following question.
> 
> What would be your response to a person randomly touching your pregnant belly or child? Everyone responded "I would tell you don't touch me or my baby". I then said, "would you be offended if that person said, "you are such an aggressive New Yorker and I would expect that". Everyone here is straight up laughing. One co-worker said "I will gladly take the title of an aggressive New Yorker, Thank you".


We're so aggressive yet there's a million and a half damn tourists here daily. This city is not for the weak...stay home if we're that bad.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kkfiregirl said:


> Yes, people have done it! It's usually a woman of a certain hue.



 I've encountered it as well and I usually hit them with the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd do the same thing if someone touched my belly or my baby.


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I've encountered it as well and I usually hit them with the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do the same thing if someone touched my belly or my baby.



hahaha! Love it!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Lol it never happened, that's why you missed it



LIES!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> lol that was Katie Couric and she did no such thing. I personally can't stand when people touch a woman's pregnant belly. You are touching the woman, not her baby. What exactly is the point of touching a woman's stomach anyway? Unless she tells you to feel something I too would smack a hand away.




Katie is a reporter. Duh! And when I said "beat down"  I did not mean literally! 
She didn't go Solo on her!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Katie is a reporter. Duh! And when I said "beat down"  I did not mean literally!
> She didn't go Solo on her!


----------



## morgan20

Did she have the babies then?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

If they just had the shower she's still probably got a little while.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Very cute!! That wig tho 

She's must not be as far along as most assumed. Was she wearing all the emerald to throw people off the due date?


----------



## Tivo

Blue is the cutest little thing.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Katie was going in for the scoop when she touched her belly the first time she was pregnant. A rub on the shoulder (typical fake half-hug) or handshake would have sufficed. 

Regarding the shower...she sure loves to keep Africa and black culture all around her.


----------



## Brea Moore

Queen Bee is flawless


----------



## limom

How can she carry Blue on her stomach that far in her pregnancy?
The pressure alone has to be enough to push the babies out or make her water breaks.
It looks painful.


----------



## mkr

That hair....


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> How can she carry Blue on her stomach that far in her pregnancy?
> The pressure alone has to be enough to push the babies out or make her water breaks.
> It looks painful.


Her hand/ arm is under Blue's butt. Blue is not on her stomach.


----------



## scarlet555

^ I don't know about that, looks like she is far enough along where doctors would not allow this position where a child is on top of the belly.  I don't see Beyoncé as having that much arm strength


----------



## berrydiva

scarlet555 said:


> ^ I don't know about that, looks like she is far enough along where doctors would not allow this position where a child is on top of the belly.  I don't see Beyoncé as having that much arm strength


Since when can't you pick up another child unless you were on bed rest or something....is that one of these new rules like no water for the first year?


----------



## zen1965

Heavy lifting towards the end of your pregnancy can rupture your uterus among other potentially harmful things. This is not a new rule but a medical fact (and common sense). Picking up a baby or toddler is no problem. However, a 5-year old is a different story.


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> Heavy lifting towards the end of your pregnancy can rupture your uterus among other potentially harmful things. This is not a new rule but a medical fact (and common sense). Picking up a baby or toddler is no problem. However, a 5-year old is a different story.


Seen the women in my family and immediate circle pick up children/heavy objects all of the time while pregnant. (I'm amongst the eldest group of my 50+ cousins so I've seen lots and lots of pregnant women lifting all types of ish) How do women who still work out/lift heavy do it while pregnant with no problem? Their doctors give them the okay. I've honestly never heard anyone say their doctor told them not to unless they were on bed rest or had a weak cervix or some other complication.


----------



## Sassys

Well, she is Beyonce’s child! Blue Ivy steals the show as she gets into formation at dance recital

Video: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Ivy-steals-dance-recital.html#ixzz4jB4QHWoE


----------



## berrydiva

Awww....I love the little kiddies dance recitals....they're all so adorb. The other little girl knew the words so she has my heart...lol.


----------



## Jayne1

They're all cute.  Is that her real hair?  i assume it must be, she's a child.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

How cute!!



Jayne1 said:


> They're all cute.  Is that her real hair?  i assume it must be, she's a child.



No, it's not her real hair, and it's not at all uncommon for little black girls to have braids with weave added in; it's called protective styling. Allows Blue to play, swim, etc without having to constantly to do her hair every single day which with certain textures of hair can be time consuming...and it's cute


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> They're all cute.  Is that her real hair?  i assume it must be, she's a child.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> How cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not her real hair, and it's not at all uncommon for little black girls to have braids with weave added in; it's called protective styling. Allows Blue to play, swim, etc without having to constantly to do her hair every single day which with certain textures of hair can be time consuming...and it's cute



And some women that do it for the same reason as for their own - hair is short and they want it long!  I have seen girls as young as 3-4 with those faux braids because they don't have much hair and mommy wants them to look prettier.


----------



## YSoLovely

Super cute. Blue looks half a head taller than everyone else 





Ps. I do think it's lowkey creepy that someone filmed a bunch of pre-shoolers and sold the video to the tabloids. You would think the parents/relatives at such a school wouldn't need the few extra bucks they got for violating Blue's (and the other girls') privacy.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Super cute. Blue looks half a head taller than everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. I do think it's lowkey creepy that someone filmed a bunch of pre-shoolers and sold the video to the tabloids. You would think the parents/relatives at such a school wouldn't need the few extra bucks they got for violating Blue's (and the other girls') privacy.




Why think it's just for the money?? Maybe someone wants to point out their child is in school with Blue.  I am sure they don't go around snapping pics of her in class at any other time.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> No, it's not her real hair, and it's not at all uncommon for little black girls to have braids with weave added in; it's called protective styling. Allows Blue to play, swim, etc without having to constantly to do her hair every single day which with certain textures of hair can be time consuming...and it's cute


I think the hair is great.  I just wondered if she grew it on her own.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> I think the hair is great.  I just wondered if she grew it on her own.


 harder


----------



## scarlet555

I don't find anything funny, it seemed like a curious question.  If every time someone asks about other people's hair and gets laughed at, how can you make this a peaceful world?  I mean if you are tired of educating others about your culture/hair/whatnot, then by all means; but you don't have to mock them either.  Maybe you aren't, but that's what I understood.


----------



## berrydiva

scarlet555 said:


> I don't find anything funny, it seemed like a curious question.  If every time someone asks about other people's hair and gets laughed at, how can you make this a peaceful world?  I mean if you are tired of educating others about your culture/hair/whatnot, then by all means; but you don't have to mock them either.  Maybe you aren't, but that's what I understood.


You took it somewhere else entirely and the laugh had nothing to do with any of what you assumed.  I've always gladly answered questions, educated, provided context, and engaged conversation if you've ever read any of my posts.


----------



## Sassys

Jay Z visits Jamaica to record music with Damien Marley as Beyonce prepares for twins imminent arriva

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Bey-s-twins-expected-day.html#ixzz4jovWTJFs


----------



## Morgan R

More pictures of Jay-Z and Damian Marley in Jamaica


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> How cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not her real hair, and it's not at all uncommon for little black girls to have braids with weave added in; it's called protective styling. Allows Blue to play, swim, etc without having to constantly to do her hair every single day which with certain textures of hair can be time consuming...and it's cute



Why not braid their real hair?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

kkfiregirl said:


> Why not braid their real hair?



They do. But in this instance they added length. When I was a kid we all wore braids at one point since no one really knew much about adding human/synthetic hair.


----------



## kkfiregirl

BagOuttaHell said:


> They do. But in this instance they added length. When I was a kid we all wore braids at one point since no one really knew much about adding human/synthetic hair.



Fair enough. I would argue that adding fake hair would teach a child that their real hair isn't pretty enough & needs to be 'enhanced.' 

I prefer to save the artificial enhancements for those old enough to understand their usage.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> Fair enough. I would argue that adding fake hair would teach a child that their real hair isn't pretty enough & needs to be 'enhanced.'
> 
> I prefer to save the artificial enhancements for those old enough to understand their usage.


Adding the hair actually protects the natural hair as it holds the braids longer. If done well and maintained well, it can be less damaging than the wear of doing their hair daily. Kids run, tumble, have activities, etc. It's too stressful to do textured hair daily. I think any child who develops any belief they're not good enough in their natural state is more commentary on the parents.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Adding the hair actually protects the natural hair as it holds the braids longer. If done well and maintained well, it can be less damaging than the wear of doing their hair daily. Kids run, tumble, have activities, etc. It's too stressful to do textured hair daily. I think any child who develops any belief they're not good enough in their natural state is more commentary on the parents.



Okay, so braiding up the real hair doesn't last for like a week? How long do these hairstyles last. I'm genuinely interested in knowing.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> Okay, so braiding up the real hair doesn't last for like a week? How long do these hairstyles last. I'm genuinely interested in knowing.


Braiding real hair can last a week or more but that totally depends on the hair texture sometimes and/or what activities the kid is doing. My hair is very soft and naturally curly so it would never last more than 2 days braided before it started to get frizzy and come undone. Plus, I was in a lot of activities that would sweat out my braids. Whenever extensions were added, my hair could last a month. Usually when extensions are added the expectation is that it's going in for more than a week....most likely, people want it to last a month. For example, a kid who takes swimming faces a lot of damage to their hair as the chlorine is drying so the braids can help to minimize the damage. Obviously, you wash the hair/scalp as normal so there's no buildup and the braids need to be taken out dependent on how fast the natural hair grows.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Braiding real hair can last a week or more but that totally depends on the hair texture sometimes and/or what activities the kid is doing. My hair is very soft and naturally curly so it would never last more than 2 days braided before it started to get frizzy and come undone. Plus, I was in a lot of activities that would sweat out my braids. Whenever extensions were added, my hair could last a month. Usually when extensions are added the expectation is that it's going in for more than a week....most likely, people want it to last a month. For example, a kid who takes swimming faces a lot of damage to their hair as the chlorine is drying so the braids can help to minimize the damage.



Thank you for the explanation. I think I will try some braids this summer [emoji6]

ETA: The braids seem so much more appropriate now that I know they can make hairstyles last for longer than a week.


----------



## Sassys

'Crazy in Love' — Times Two! Beyoncé and Jay Z Welcome Twins

http://people.com/babies/beyonce-jay-z-welcome-twins/


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sassys said:


> 'Crazy in Love' — Times Two! Beyoncé and Jay Z Welcome Twins
> 
> http://people.com/babies/beyonce-jay-z-welcome-twins/



Yay! Congrats to the whole family!


----------



## morgan20

Get ready for a picture on her Instagram today....Fathers Day


----------



## morgan20

Anyway  congrats I cannot wait to see the pictures


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I often wonder why celebrities make certain announcements.. for example, wouldn't it be more of an impact if everyone knows she's pregnant, and then BAM! Here we are, we had a baby x 2! 

Or those who manage to keep their pregnancy under wraps until the end almost and then they announce it; the headlines it would create if they were pictured pushing a stroller, everyone would wonder, when, where, what?!


----------



## Myluvmaya

kkfiregirl said:


> I know you can't imagine it, but if you do have a baby, your opinion will change a bit. I used to think the same until I had my son.
> 
> We went to get Indian after I was discharged from the hospital and the Indian proprietor came over and rubbed my son's cheeks! He was two days old! I was surprised, but I didn't say anything, because he knew us really well and he's from a different culture, sooo ...
> 
> My son is 18-months-old now and has been touched by strangers a lot. After a while, you'll let it go, because you will realize that people just love babies! It will be a losing battle to keep saying 'please don't touch my baby' over and over.



I think some of it is cultural as well. I would never have had my 2 day old in public, too many germs. Not saying it's wrong but that was just how I was raised. At 18 months I would be a little less concerned but no way at 2 days.


----------



## Myluvmaya

God, please let those kids look like their momma...


----------



## Coconuts40

Myluvmaya said:


> I think some of it is cultural as well. I would never have had my 2 day old in public, too many germs. Not saying it's wrong but that was just how I was raised. At 18 months I would be a little less concerned but no way at 2 days.



My friend is an OBGYN and had a baby girl (first baby), came to visit me at work after 48 hours after having her baby. She was very comfortable with the baby being out and about, exposed to the world.  Sometimes I wonder if we are a bit too overreactive ?  But I think it all depends on comfort level for sure.


----------



## bag-princess

Myluvmaya said:


> I think some of it is cultural as well. I would never have had my 2 day old in public, too many germs. Not saying it's wrong but that was just how I was raised. At 18 months I would be a little less concerned but no way at 2 days.



I think it's cultural too!! I would have been given the evil eye if I had attempted to take either of my boys out anywhere at 2 days old - not that I would have dared! I remember when my husband was in such a hurry for his mom and dad to see our first son - he was a week old and she was so thrilled to see him but she said "fussed" that not only should he not be out so soon but we had him out at night too!   The horror!


----------



## sdkitty

kkfiregirl said:


> Fair enough. I would argue that adding fake hair would teach a child that their real hair isn't pretty enough & needs to be 'enhanced.'
> 
> I prefer to save the artificial enhancements for those old enough to understand their usage.


I agree.....let children be children and be their natural selves.  I also have issue with young kids getting hair color.  Why not wait until they grow up and can take responsibility for their own decisions?  I know these people have unlimited money but that's not the point IMO.


----------



## Sassys

*BEYONCE BIRTH*
*TWINS STILL IN THE HOSPITAL WITH 'MINOR ISSUE'*

*6/18/17 8:55 AM PST*


*Beyonce has given birth to a boy and a girl, but an issue surfaced that has kept them in the hospital for nearly a week ... TMZ has confirmed.*

*Sources connected with the family tell us the twins were born Monday in a Los Angeles hospital. We're told a "minor issue" surfaced, and as a result ... doctors do not feel comfortable releasing them.*

*We do not know the nature of the issue.*

*One source told us Beyonce also remains at the hospital, but as far as we know she's okay. The babies are expected to be okay as well.*

*It's unclear when everyone will be released.*

*Story developing ....*
*Tmz.com*


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> *BEYONCE BIRTH*
> *TWINS STILL IN THE HOSPITAL WITH 'MINOR ISSUE'*
> 
> *6/18/17 8:55 AM PST*
> 
> 
> *Beyonce has given birth to a boy and a girl, but an issue surfaced that has kept them in the hospital for nearly a week ... TMZ has confirmed.*
> 
> *Sources connected with the family tell us the twins were born Monday in a Los Angeles hospital. We're told a "minor issue" surfaced, and as a result ... doctors do not feel comfortable releasing them.*
> 
> *We do not know the nature of the issue.*
> 
> *One source told us Beyonce also remains at the hospital, but as far as we know she's okay. The babies are expected to be okay as well.*
> 
> *It's unclear when everyone will be released.*
> 
> *Story developing ....*
> *Tmz.com*


seems odd that's she's in the hospital if there's nothing wrong with her.  I guess if you have unlimited funds and want to pay cash, they'll keep you in there.  Hope the babies are ok


----------



## morgan20

https://twitter.com/mathewknowles/status/876442222060810240


----------



## morgan20

Edit


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> seems odd that's she's in the hospital if there's nothing wrong with her.  I guess if you have unlimited funds and want to pay cash, they'll keep you in there.  Hope the babies are ok



Not odd at all. My friend's baby stayed a few days due to jaundice and my friend stayed in the hospital as well (not rich). She was not leaving without her baby.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sassys said:


> Not odd at all. My friend's baby stayed a few days due to jaundice and my friend stayed in the hospital as well (not rich). She was not leaving without her baby.



If a C-section was involved mom will stay in the hospital for recuperating. Rich or not.


----------



## gazoo

I'm a nobody and was able to stay at the hospital until they released my preemie at 6 days. I had a c-section. I'd been told by my doctor I could go home at day 3 (without my baby), but asked if I could stay till my baby was released and they said it was fine.


----------



## Ceeyahd

gazoo said:


> I'm a nobody and was able to stay at the hospital until they released my preemie at 6 days. I had a c-section. I'd been told by my doctor I could go home at day 3 (without my baby), but asked if I could stay till my baby was released and they said it was fine.



Same here, but I was a five day C-section recovery. One of my twin baby had non serious issue, but had to stay a day or two longer than her twin and I.... We all stayed the duration. Everyone left together. I think it is normal, better for all to be together, and not good to be schlepping back and forth for a couple or few days. Side note -  The funny part of it was my meals were on me, both financially and physically.


----------



## Esizzle

Congrats to Bey, Jay and Blue  ! I wonder what the twins actual birthday is.


----------



## gazoo

Ceeyahd said:


> Same here, but I was a five day C-section recovery. One of my twin baby had non serious issue, but had to stay a day or two longer than her twin and I.... We all stayed the duration. Everyone left together. I think it is normal, better for all to be together, and not good to be schlepping back and forth for a couple or few days. Side note -  The funny part of it was my meals were on me, both financially and physically.



Glad you got to stay and that everyone was ok. They should have fed you for free!! I was fed (mediocre food), but "free" food. I'm sure my hospital bill reflected it.    Beyonce, of course, is probably being catered to.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Congrats to them. I know this Father's Day is extra special for Jay. 

I wonder when she'll release the names.


----------



## Sassys

Esizzle said:


> I wonder what the twins actual birthday is.



Why?


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I agree.....let children be children and be their natural selves.  I also have issue with young kids getting hair color.  Why not wait until they grow up and can take responsibility for their own decisions?  I know these people have unlimited money but that's not the point IMO.


Did you read my explanation why it's not very practical and possibly damaging to their hair when you have textured hair? Black folks kinda have to take care of their hair a bit different


----------



## Esizzle

Sassys said:


> Why?


Just wondering because announcement wasnt made on their exact birthday and they have been in the hospital for a few days. Just curious about the date no conspiracy theories haha


----------



## Myluvmaya

Coconuts40 said:


> My friend is an OBGYN and had a baby girl (first baby), came to visit me at work after 48 hours after having her baby. She was very comfortable with the baby being out and about, exposed to the world.  Sometimes I wonder if we are a bit too overreactive ?  But I think it all depends on comfort level for sure.



I said cultural. Being an OBGYN has nothing to do with any cultural belief.


----------



## Esizzle

late reply. I know philipinos dont take their babies out until 40 (?) days or until they are baptized. Indians wait a few months too. Same with some muslims. A lot of cultures prefer to keep newborns at home until a certain amount of time


----------



## Coconuts40

Myluvmaya said:


> I said cultural. Being an OBGYN has nothing to do with any cultural belief.



Yes, I can read.  I understood your point.


----------



## Myluvmaya

Coconuts40 said:


> Yes, I can read.  I understood your point.



If you understood my point and you can read why did you quote me?


----------



## Coconuts40

Myluvmaya said:


> If you understood my point and you can read why did you quote me?



Wow Myluvmaya,  your comments are so childish and petty.
Myluvmaya my sincerest apologies for quoting you.  I promise you I will never do that again. 
Can we move on now?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A baby's immune system is not fully functional in the immediate weeks after birth. The general theory is it takes about a month to kick in, whether you're breast feeding or not. It's why people who haven't been immunised against whooping cough etc are advised NOT to visit newborns.

It's not cultural. Most of my friends (and myself) were very careful in the first month with our newborns. It's common sense.


----------



## Myluvmaya

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow Myluvmaya,  your comments are so childish and petty.
> Myluvmaya my sincerest apologies for quoting you.  I promise you I will never do that again.
> Can we move on now?



Your "I can read" comment was childish and petty. I hope you keep your promise and I'll move on as soon as you do.


----------



## Ceeyahd

gazoo said:


> Glad you got to stay and that everyone was ok. They should have fed you for free!! I was fed (mediocre food), but "free" food. I'm sure my hospital bill reflected it.    Beyonce, of course, is probably being catered to.



Lol. They simply forgot I was there, paid or not. All was/is well.

Beyonce is probably being catered to, as any new mom should/would be, and with a crew like her's nothing will be overlooked. Happy for all new parents, happy father's day to all.


----------



## Ceeyahd

As for hair and braids, I'm Caucasian so no first hand experience. My daughter's friends have braids with extensions to protect, as mentioned. We saw a Caucasian young lady yesterday with her hair styled in this fashion with extensions, my daughter was all about the idea, but with her thick curly hair idk if it would be as neat, and extensions would be extreme. Also, with my luck my daughter wouldn't leave it alone.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Did you read my explanation why it's not very practical and possibly damaging to their hair when you have textured hair? Black folks kinda have to take care of their hair a bit different





berrydiva said:


> Did you read my explanation why it's not very practical and possibly damaging to their hair when you have textured hair? Black folks kinda have to take care of their hair a bit different


I still think little kids hair should be natural whatever it is - curly, nappy, whatever.  But I'm not black and maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Not odd at all. My friend's baby stayed a few days due to jaundice and my friend stayed in the hospital as well (not rich). She was not leaving without her baby.


I thought insurance would not cover you if you were healthy enough to be released.....


----------



## Swanky

I stayed 5 days, one of my babies was healthy as was I, the other twin needed a few days in NICU.  My OB likes her moms to do kangaroo care so she coded it for me to stay.  Basically said whatever she needed to let me stay.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I still think little kids hair should be natural whatever it is - curly, nappy, whatever.  But I'm not black and maybe I'm wrong.


Yeah let's also leave the word 'nappy' back in the 50s where it belongs lol.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Yeah let's also leave the word 'nappy' back in the 50s where it belongs lol.


OK, didn't mean to offend....there's a thread on this forum under the beauty subforum "nappy, kinky and lovin it"......about natural hair.....guess maybe that's why I thought of that word


----------



## Sassys




----------



## baglover1973

now she doesn't want to talk about the babies birth? SMGDH


----------



## Esizzle

baglover1973 said:


> now she doesn't want to talk about the babies birth? SMGDH


Knowing Bey, she is probably planning something grand and extra to release their pics and names!


----------



## bag-princess

Esizzle said:


> Knowing Bey, she is probably planning something grand and extra to release their pics and names!




And you know it!!


----------



## YSoLovely

4th of July. I'm calling it now!  (or a couple of days before J's album drops)

On the real: TMZ reports they were premature. Makes sense that she wouldn't share pics yet.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If she didn't go full term (which isn't uncommon when carrying multiples) that means she wasn't as far along as people assumed she was.


I wanna know who asked for a Jay album in 2017, tbh. He def could've kept it.


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> If she didn't go full term (which isn't uncommon when carrying multiples) that means she wasn't as far along as people assumed she was.
> 
> 
> *I wanna know who asked for a Jay album in 2017, tbh. He def could've kept it.*


This is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sdkitty said:


> OK, didn't mean to offend....there's a thread on this forum under the beauty subforum "nappy, kinky and lovin it"......about natural hair.....guess maybe that's why I thought of that word





berrydiva said:


> Yeah let's also leave the word 'nappy' back in the 50s where it belongs lol.


it's a sensitive word to some.  But the word is still openly used by many who categorize their own hair as 'nappy'


----------



## sdkitty

DC-Cutie said:


> it's a sensitive word to some.  But the word is still openly used by many who categorize their own hair as 'nappy'


thanks


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> OK, didn't mean to offend....there's a thread on this forum under the beauty subforum "nappy, kinky and lovin it"......about natural hair.....guess maybe that's why I thought of that word





DC-Cutie said:


> it's a sensitive word to some.  But the word is still openly used by many who categorize their own hair as 'nappy'


First, I should say I'm not offended by the word 'nappy' but I'm also not easily offended. However, given that it's a sensitive word that still carries very painful and negative connotations to many because it was used in such a disparaging manner, as another way to call you subhuman/inferior, that it needs to be left in a certain point in time....especially since it's another one of those "control the word so the word doesn't control you" or "I can use it but you can't" words. If mental gymnastics needs to be done or quantifiers such as it's negative when used as an adjective perhaps things just need to be retired. Sh*t it has to be confusing and frustrating as hell for white folks sometimes walking around on damn pins and needles trying not to offend. I think, unfortunately or fortunately, the beautiful thing about the internet is that it has opened people up to each other more but at the same time context is lost. All the kitchen table talk has been opened up.


----------



## Sassys

Beyonce and Jay Z's twins were 'born premature and are being treated for jaundice'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-s-twins-treated-jaundice.html#ixzz4kYmWJgD0 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> First, I should say I'm not offended by the word 'nappy' but I'm also not easily offended. However, given that it's a sensitive word that still carries very painful and negative connotations to many because it was used in such a disparaging manner, as another way to call you subhuman/inferior, that it needs to be left in a certain point in time....especially since it's another one of those "control the word so the word doesn't control you" or "I can use it but you can't" words. If mental gymnastics needs to be done or quantifiers such as it's negative when used as an adjective perhaps things just need to be retired. Sh*t it has to be confusing and frustrating as hell for white folks sometimes walking around on damn pins and needles trying not to offend. I think, unfortunately or fortunately, the beautiful thing about the internet is that it has opened people up to each other more but at the same time context is lost. All the kitchen table talk has been opened up.


alrighty then


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> alrighty then


lol.


----------



## shaurin

If her babies are in the NICU (which is where they likely are if they haven't yet been released) I totally get why she wouldn't be posting about their names or posting photos of them right away.  My twins spent 2 weeks in the NICU and it is a totally different experience than moms who take their babies home right away.  They have all these tubes in their noses and monitors hooked to their tiny feet and sometimes are in isolettes.  It can be pretty heartbreaking to see as a mom much less share with the outside world cause you are worried about their well being.  I didn't share any photos of my boys until I had them home with me.  I actually deleted a few congratulatory posts on my FB page from people who were excited about me delivering because I wasn't ready to share (so I kind get why the beyhive was pissed at Bey's dad for posting).  BUT I am dying to know their names!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> alrighty then






no matter what - premature,jaundiced,etc - Bey has a a production planned on when and how she will unveil them to the masses! She is going to let the excitement build to a fever pitch first.  then the hive will swoon as they wake up one morning to find a pic of the baby's feet or hands - or if she is feeling really magnanimous the back of their heads! - then thank her for sharing her family with their lowly lives who ain't worthy of her goodness and grace.


----------



## TC1

Bey is planning on how to break the internet with pics on IG and Jay is just trying to get his SoulCycle on


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> no matter what - premature,jaundiced,etc - Bey has a a production planned on when and how she will unveil them to the masses! She is going to let the excitement build to a fever pitch first.  then the hive will swoon as they wake up one morning to find a pic of the baby's feet or hands - or if she is feeling really magnanimous the back of their heads! - then thank her for sharing her family with their lowly lives who ain't worthy of her goodness and grace.



Don't forget Blue will be holding them or kissing them.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> alrighty then





bag-princess said:


>


I was in my bag earlier and reflecting...this Prodigy thing effed me up today.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I was in my bag earlier and reflecting...this Prodigy thing effed me up today.


Stay strong my sista **fist in the air**


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Don't forget Blue will be holding them or kissing them.



 If she does both the internet will shut down!!!


----------



## redney

Internet rumors, they named the babies Shawn and Bea.


----------



## Esizzle

redney said:


> Internet rumors, they named the babies Shawn and Bea.


I saw that too. I am not impressed if those are the names. I hope the names are color themed--like voilet or something.
Besides, isnt there a Shawn Jr already?


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Internet rumors, they named the babies Shawn and Bea.


----------



## mkr

And the internet is calling them the  Beybies.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I feel like those names would be confusing. Does Jay go by Shawn or by Jay?


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> And the internet is calling them the  Beybies.


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I feel like those names would be confusing. Does Jay go by Shawn or by Jay?



Why would it be confusing? Plenty of boys have the same name as their dad. Most people call the son by his initials if he's a junior (in their case SJ). In the south they call the son junior.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah I've always found that confusing if it's not a longer name you can nickname so that one is Robert and one is Robbie or whatever. (I even find it confusing then, particularly because as they age they tend to reject the diminutive). I guess they could call him SC and I didn't think of using the j from junior as part of the initials. I guess they could even call him Shawnie.
I don't know what you could do about Bea and Bey assuming they're pronounced the same.


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> no matter what - premature,jaundiced,etc - Bey has a a production planned on when and how she will unveil them to the masses! She is going to let the excitement build to a fever pitch first.  *then the hive will swoon as they wake up one morning to find a pic of the baby's feet or hands - or if she is feeling really magnanimous the back of their heads! *- *then thank her for sharing her family with their lowly lives who ain't worthy of her goodness and grace.*



Who are these fools who bow down to her?        Is the hive mostly teenage girls?        Who is her target demographic?


----------



## Yoshi1296

arnott said:


> Who are these fools who bow down to her?        Is the hive mostly teenage girls?        Who is her target demographic?



Tbh the beyhive is actually a lot older than teenage girls. When I went to the concert last year there were very few teenagers imo. Mostly people 20 or above. A LOT of older people in their 30s too.


----------



## arnott

Yoshi1296 said:


> Tbh the beyhive is actually a lot older than teenage girls. When I went to the concert last year there were very few teenagers imo. *Mostly people 20 or above. A LOT of older people in their 30s too.*



Those are the ones who swoon at her pictures?


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I feel like those names would be confusing. Does Jay go by Shawn or by Jay?


His name is Shawn. His stage name is Jay Z. I don't see the confusion.  The son will be Junior or SJ or something similar.


----------



## bag-princess

arnott said:


> Who are these fools who bow down to her?        Is the hive mostly teenage girls?        Who is her target demographic?



Much older than teen girls!  More like 20's and then add in you gay/trans population who think she is goddess on earth personified!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have been stated that the hive are mostly Beyonce's age and older which makes their behavior at times even more pathetic. What 35 year old artist that has been in the game for 20 years has fans that are mostly teenagers?


----------



## arnott

BagOuttaHell said:


> I have been stated that the hive are mostly Beyonce's age and older which makes their behavior at times even more pathetic. What 35 year old artist that has been in the game for 20 years has fans that are mostly teenagers?



I know, it makes sense that her fans would be around her age and have been around since Destiny's Child in the 90s.    I only guessed  teenage girls because that is what they behaviour is like.    So her target audience for all her antics  is mid 30s and up?


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> Much older than teen girls!  More like 20's and then add in you gay/trans population *who think she is goddess on earth personified!*



Sad!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

arnott said:


> I know, it makes sense that her fans would be around her age and have been around since Destiny's Child in the 90s.    I only guessed  teenage girls because that is what they behaviour is like.    So her target audience for all her antics  is mid 30s and up?



Chileeee yes! And they eat it up. Do you know how many of those recreated tacky pregnancy pics I have seen on IG?


----------



## arnott

BagOuttaHell said:


> Chileeee yes! And they eat it up. Do you know how many of those *recreated tacky pregnancy pics *I have seen on IG?



What do you mean recreated?


----------



## kkfiregirl

arnott said:


> What do you mean recreated?



She means imitated by others.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Maybe they're doing the Jaden/Willow thing where Bea is actually the boy and James the girl.


----------



## Esizzle

I wouldnt be surprised if Shawn and Bea are "approved" rumors to keep people busy and keep them from guessing the actual names until the big reveal!


----------



## arnott

Esizzle said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if Shawn and Bea are "approved" rumors to keep people busy and keep them from guessing the actual names until the big reveal!



I have a feeling their names are going make us roll our eyes!


----------



## Sassys

The story of O.J.
https://streamable.com/frvxd


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> The story of O.J.
> https://streamable.com/frvxd


Best song on this album. Hands down. Think I listened to it like 7 times already.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Was it common knowledge that his mom is a lesbian? I have never heard anything about his mother other than what she spilled on the Black Album. It doesn't matter, but common knowledge?


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Was it common knowledge that his mom is a lesbian? I have never heard anything about his mother other than what she spilled on the Black Album. It doesn't matter, but common knowledge?


Not common knowledge. She's always been private....she runs the foundation. Miss Gloria don't play.


----------



## Jayne1

Rumi and Sir -- trademarked and secured. Or so I've been reading.

Sir could be a tough name, considering it's polite to address a male that way.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My name is Sir, sir.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't mind Rumi but Sir is...interesting. It depends on the pronunciation because I went to gradeschool with a kid named Sir but it was pronounced See-r. Blue, Rumi and Sir, interesting.

I still don't have the desire to listen to Jay's album but I've heard good things about it. Most people are stuck on all the tea between him and Bey but they say he dropped some gems people need to hear. I'll get around to it eventually, maybe.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't mind Rumi but Sir is...interesting. It depends on the pronunciation because I went to gradeschool with a kid named Sir but it was pronounced See-r. Blue, Rumi and Sir, interesting.
> 
> I still don't have the desire to listen to Jay's album but I've heard good things about it. Most people are stuck on all the tea between him and Bey but they say he dropped some gems people need to hear. I'll get around to it eventually, maybe.


I listened last night and was kinda meh on it as I really think his best albums are RD, Blueprint and the black album (I'm not even fully sold on the black album). However, I will say that this album can replace the Black Album for me. It's pretty good. And I've listened to the story of OJ song so many times now....it speaks to my inner black beret wearing self. I honestly don't care about their drama and I believe 50% of it is embellished because they know that's what gets the people going. I'm not an over the top Jay fan but I'll give him this album and even if you don't listen to the album, give The Story of OJ a listen....it's almost like required reading. Lol.

I'm wondering if the boy's name is actually Sair given that the girl is Rumi.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Sair is nice. I'll make note to add that to my baby name list. Thanks, Berry  

I don't know how much is embellished or not but if everything is true?  Beyond loving each other, they are a business and a brand. I think they def enjoy being a 'power couple' and I can see them staying together to protect that image no matter what.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Sair is nice. I'll make note to add that to my baby name list. Thanks, Berry
> 
> I don't know how much is embellished or not but if everything is true?  Beyond loving each other, they are a business and a brand. I think they def enjoy being a 'power couple' and I can see them staying together to protect that image no matter what.


Yeah I definitely agree that they're a business and they share very similar goals that they want to achieve. Neither of them are stupid and know it makes more sense to do it together.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I see why Bey sat in the corner and minded her business on that elevator. I would've done the same, seriously.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Rumi and Sir -- trademarked and secured. Or so I've been reading.
> 
> Sir could be a tough name, considering it's polite to address a male that way.




Yea I read that they filed legal documents to trademark the names through their company and that the trademarks are for fragrances, cosmetics, key chains, water bottles, sports balls, and other stupid ish!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> Yea I read that they filed legal documents to trademark the names through their company and that the trademarks are for fragrances, cosmetics, key chains, water bottles, sports balls, and other stupid ish!!


I thought there's a general list when you trademark a name for the purposes of licensing or certain usage types? Like they didn't select all of those things, it's just part of trademarking for a certain purpose. I could be wrong but I thought that's how it works


----------



## Esizzle

I LOVE the name Rumi! Sir not so much but if that is indeed the name, I will get used to it. Just like I got used to "North"


----------



## Kidclarke

"Excuse me, sir."
"Wait, how did you know my name???"

Interesting names, I wonder how they're pronounced.


----------



## Jayne1

Found the lyrics about Kanye.  What's he saying, exactly? Specifically.

“You dropped outta school, you lost your principles. I know people backstab you, I feel bad too. But this f*ck everybody attitude ain’t natural.  But you ain’t the same, this ain’t KumbaYe. But you got hurt because you think KumbaYe. You gave him 20 million without thinkin. He gave you 20 minutes on stage, f*ck was he thinkin?‘ F*ck wrong with everybody?’ is what you sayin. But if everybody’s crazy, you’re the one that’s insane.”


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Found the lyrics about Kanye.  What's he saying, exactly? Specifically.
> 
> “You dropped outta school, you lost your principles. I know people backstab you, I feel bad too. But this f*ck everybody attitude ain’t natural.  But you ain’t the same, this ain’t KumbaYe. But you got hurt because you think KumbaYe. You gave him 20 million without thinkin. He gave you 20 minutes on stage, f*ck was he thinkin?‘ F*ck wrong with everybody?’ is what you sayin. But if everybody’s crazy, you’re the one that’s insane.”


well you need the verses before and after for full context but if you can't understand, it ain't for you because it's clear what he's saying...basically Kanye's new attitude isn't cool, Jay understands that Kanye has been used by people, Kanye lost his principles, Kanye can't think everyone is crazy without accepting that he's probably crazy too and Kanye's 20 minute rant on stage about Jay was not necessary.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Ye is crazy but Jay has also proven more than once, more than twice that Jay is all about Jay and not much else. I don't totally buy that Ye just switched up out of the blue.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Eyerolling*
"I believe Sir has pooped his nappy"
"Sir, do not put the lego up your nose"

Pretentious AF.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Ye is crazy but Jay has also proven more than once, more than twice that Jay is all about Jay and not much else. I don't totally buy that Ye just switched up out of the blue.


Of course he didn't switch up out of the blue...I don't for one second buy that either. Kanye reacted to Jay's changed attitude. Kanye's actual career downfall was getting with Kim and that fallout with Consequence...sad to say it but folks really stopped messing with him the same way once he married her and no longer having Consequence (and Pusha) writing didn't help. Jay and Puff are of the same ilk to some degree. He's acting like he gave Kanye that 20 mil to come to Tidal as if he was looking out...he was trying to ensure Kanye didn't ink that other deal.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^  He wasn't doing Ye any favors giving him 20 mil, he just didn't want Ye to ink that Apple deal, which would've worked out much higher better in the long run....I mean look at Drake. Jay threw him 20 mil and banked on Ye's loyalty working in his favor.

Dude didn't even bother attending his 'brothers' wedding. A few things factored into Ye acting out like he did.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^  He wasn't doing Ye any favors giving him 20 mil, he just didn't want Ye to ink that Apple deal, which would've worked out much higher better in the long run....I mean look at Drake. Jay threw him 20 mil and banked on Ye's loyalty working in his favor.
> 
> Dude didn't even bother attending his 'brothers' wedding. A few things factored into Ye acting out like he did.


I appreciate Jay and Bey for not letting the Kardashians culture vulture off of them. Old Ye would've noticed that too and that's a part of his problem. Old Ye would've actually said it on a track. It's sad too because Kanye was loyal to him....to a fault.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Agreed. Both sides could've handled it differently tho, imo.

I saw a pap vid of Ye recently outside of a club or something and he was moving and talking like the old Ye. None of that weird valley accent, just the Ye we all used to know. I'd love to see that Kanye make a comeback.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I thought there's a general list when you trademark a name for the purposes of licensing or certain usage types? Like they didn't select all of those things, it's just part of trademarking for a certain purpose. I could be wrong but I thought that's how it works




I don't put anything past these people! Bey can go around stealing other people's thoughts and ideas - like when she tried to trademark Blue Ivy when she knew good dang well some woman had that biz name years before! So yea I can see them trying to lock down everything and anything they think those names could appear on. As if they are so original.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^  He wasn't doing Ye any favors giving him 20 mil, he just didn't want Ye to ink that Apple deal, which would've worked out much higher better in the long run....I mean look at Drake. Jay threw him 20 mil and banked on Ye's loyalty working in his favor.


Oh, is that what it was? I was curious about the 20 million reference. Thanks!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> I don't put anything past these people! Bey can go around stealing other people's thoughts and ideas - like when she tried to trademark Blue Ivy when she knew good dang well some woman had that biz name years before! So yea I can see them trying to lock down everything and anything they think those names could appear on. As if they are so original.


Well they are a business after all. This is why I don't get wrapped up in being a fan of many of these celebs...they are regular folks, like you and I, with an irrational need to be famous. Sh*t after listening to The Story of OJ, I might go do the same as them. I'm not mad at it....get that generational money. lol


----------



## YSoLovely

Rumi I can rock with, but _Sir_??


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Rumi I can rock with, but _Sir_??


My thoughts exactly. Rumi- really nice name... Sir- I dont get it. Nope


----------



## knasarae

I really like 4:44.  But really Jay's always been one of my faves so I knew I probably would, but I love the direction of this album for the most part.  The references to Bey... *shrugs*  I'm not invested in their personal life so I could care less but I understand it helps keep the masses sucked in.  I LOVE The Life of OJ too @berrydiva I almost know it by heart already.  Me and my hubby working on that generational money too. 

Just realized I got OG status now... aye!


----------



## mkr

I've always like Jay. I like his music but I really just like him for some reason. I don't know why I like him, I just do.


----------



## scarlet555

Name is Sir
He can get into a lot of trouble answering people like this


----------



## Esizzle

Why is Jay calling out Future on his subpar parenting when there are reports out there Jay paid off a women who had his illegitimate son (Or Bey made him pay her off)?


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> Why is Jay calling out Future on his subpar parenting when there are reports out there Jay paid off a women who had his illegitimate son (Or Bey made him pay her off)?


He didn't call out Future on subpar parenting. The one line referencing Future in the song isn't about that at all and honestly has nothing to do with Future. Not sure why you think that he's calling out Future.

He wasn't with Bey at the time he supposedly had that illegitimate kid....plus can this rumor die already? It's so silly. If that kid is his, that woman would definitely be seeking support as Jay is worth $800m.


----------



## berrydiva

scarlet555 said:


> Name is Sir
> He can get into a lot of trouble answering people like this


Has the name been confirmed? What trouble will he get into?


----------



## scarlet555

I was thinking, if someone, a man, asks his name, he says, Sir Carter, people might understand, Sir, Carter.  Then they ask for his first name, and he repeats "SIR", then it can go on if he wants to piss them off, while at the same time, he is telling his name and the truth.   No confirmation yet till Bey decides it.


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> He didn't call out Future on subpar parenting. The one line referencing Future in the song isn't about that at all and honestly has nothing to do with Future. Not sure why you think that he's calling out Future.
> 
> He wasn't with Bey at the time he supposedly had that illegitimate kid....plus can this rumor die already? It's so silly. If that kid is his, that woman would definitely be seeking support as Jay is worth $800m.


There are many articles about him shading Future:


> Future: Many listeners interpreted this lyric on _Kill Jay Z_ as a reference to his fellow rapper: "I don't even know what you woulda done, In the future other (expletive) playin' football with your son."
> 
> Future went through a messy split with his ex Ciara, who later married Seattle Seahawks quarterback Russell Wilson. The exes made headlines with their spats over their son, whose dad allegedly didn't like spending time with Wilson. In this lyric, Jay seems to use Future's situation as a warning to himself to treat his family better, though he appears to slander his_ I Got the Keys_ collaborator.


https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...kanye-future-bill-cosby-oj-simpson/103312222/

How I read the diss was: Jay Z saying he better take care of his family or else some other man is going to come in a become a part of his kid's life while he watches from the distance. 

As for the rumored chilld, I know its just a rumor but I have read that the reason the woman did not ask for support was because she has been sufficiently paid off. All gossip mill of course.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> There are many articles about him shading Future:
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...kanye-future-bill-cosby-oj-simpson/103312222/
> 
> As for the rumored chilld, I know its just a rumor but I have read that the reason the woman did not ask for support was because she has been sufficiently paid off. All gossip mill of course.


Ugh. I really really hate when these lame writers dissect hip hop songs and get it all wrong. The entire culture is being vultured by people who have no clue what they're really talking about and troll message boards for insight...Complex, Buzzfeed, etc are just tragic. If you're getting your translation from an article,  just know it's probably incorrect.

He's not really shading Future...shade is another word these vultures misused and now it's out there....I digress. You have to listen to the song/verse topic for the full context. He honestly could've thrown anyone's name out there but the Future/Wilson/Ciara meme of baby Future at the practice field was well known. Jay wasn't talking about Future nor his parenting, he was talking about himself and how he realized that if he didn't get his ish together he would be watching the next dude play daddy to his kids...he would be risking his kids not growing up with him as the main male figure in their life. He used Future as that reference....it's not shade nor a diss. I really need to work on putting together this hip hop course because these people who sit on the peripheral acting as decoders are the worst and they're adding ish unnecessarily.

Jay is worth close to a billion....paid off or not, she can still come collect more based on the fact that he's worth a good $750 million more than when that rumor began. It doesn't make much sense. If that's his son, she can sue him for support here in NY and collect her 17% plus seek arrears....the kid would only be about 15 or 16 by now if it were true. I indulge in that rumor too and joke about it because I find the likeness of Jay and that kid unreal but I don't believe that's really his kid...too much time has passed with this kid not saying a word on social media about his dad really bein Jay and this mystery woman back in Trinidad staying quiet.


I just looked at the article title....I'm howling.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> I have a feeling their names are going make us roll our eyes!



Called it!              

Don't like either name.   Rumi reminds me of Rumer     Willis.      Sir...no words.


----------



## Jayne1

Rhumi is how people shorten Rheumatoid Arthritis and I immediately thought of that. The name of a disease.

However, I do think because it's Bey, I will stop associating the name with chronic inflammation and start associating it with a child of the Queen.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Jayne1 said:


> Rhumi is how people shorten Rheumatoid Arthritis and I immediately thought of that. The name of a disease.
> 
> However, I do think because it's Bey, I will stop associating the name with chronic inflammation and start associating it with a child of the Queen.



My children attend school with a child named  "Cerrin" (pronounced sarin)... What the heck.


----------



## Esizzle

Jayne1 said:


> Rhumi is how people shorten Rheumatoid Arthritis and I immediately thought of that. The name of a disease.
> 
> However, I do think because it's Bey, I will stop associating the name with chronic inflammation and start associating it with a child of the Queen.


LOL! I have only heard of RA as an abbreviation for Rheumatoid arthritis. But now I cant look at Rumi without think of RA. 
Dont know why but the name Rumi reminds of Eastern Europe...like Romani.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ceeyahd said:


> My children attend school with a child named  "Cerrin" (pronounced sarin)... What the heck.



I went to school with a girl named Angel. The named would get a slight  in English speaking countries, but here in Germany our teaches used to troll her and use the German pronunciation, which translates to


----------



## Sassys

*Kanye West Splits with Jay Z's Tidal Over Money Dispute*
EXCLUSIVE



Kanye West, a key player in Jay Z's *Tidal* stable, has left the company over a money dispute and Tidal has threatened to sue him ... TMZ has learned.

Sources connected to Tidal tell TMZ, Kanye has been unhappy with the company for a long time. We're told Kanye has complained the company owes him money -- more than $3 million.

Our sources say a month ago Kanye's lawyer sent a letter to Tidal, saying the company was in breach and the contract was terminated. Over the next 2 weeks lawyers for both sides tried to resolve the conflict but failed. We're told 2 weeks ago Kanye's lawyer fired off a second letter declaring again the contract was over.

Kanye's decision to split from Tidal predates the release of Jay Z's album in which he trashes Kanye, and we're told Kanye had no advance knowledge of Jay's lyrics.

We're told Kanye's beef with Tidal is twofold -- his *The Life of Pablo* album resulted in 1 1/2 million new subscribers to Tidal, for which he was supposed to get a bonus but the company hasn't paid. Kanye also says Tidal reneged on reimbursing him for music videos.

Our sources say Tidal's position is that Kanye didn't deliver the videos required by the contract. Kanye's response ... I'll deliver the videos when you pay me what I'm owed.

We're told Tidal fired off a letter to Kanye, saying as far as the company was concerned it still had an exclusive contract with the rapper and if he tried to go to another streaming service they'd sue him. We're told Kanye's willing to walk away, but if Tidal sues him, he'll sue them right back.

Tmz.com


----------



## Jayne1

I understand apologizing to his wife on the record, literally and figuratively, but I don't understand why the very _public_ attack on a former friend. 

No condescending replies wanted.  Just curious for those who can explain. Why start a war.


----------



## YSoLovely

Jayne1 said:


> I understand apologizing to his wife on the record, literally and figuratively, but I don't understand why the very _public_ attack on a former friend.
> 
> No condescending replies wanted.  Just curious for those who can explain. Why start a war.




It's what rappers do, and Kanye kinda started it... 
In the grand scheme of things, it could also be viewed as a teachable moment for the audience.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> I understand apologizing to his wife on the record, literally and figuratively, but I don't understand why the very _public_ attack on a former friend.
> 
> No condescending replies wanted.  Just curious for those who can explain. Why start a war.


It's how rap works. Dissing is part of it and I'd hardly say it was an attack on Kanye...it was a pretty mild dig by hip hop standards. Quite honestly it wouldn't be a big deal at all in the hip-hop world if not for all these lame articles dissecting the songs. It's a hard thing to explain unless you are an avid listener of the genre....kind of like trying to explain to someone to listen for the missing notes in a jazz song. Most explanations are not going to be satisfactory because it requires a lot of backstory and context.

We've discussed this numerous times before but this all stems from Kanye being upset that Jay didn't attend his wedding and them distancing themselves from him once he got serious with Kim. That's what started the rift.

Kanye was obviously not Jay's friend in the way Kanye thought he was his friend. Jay easily separates business from personal, he always has....his only loyalty has ever been to his mom and Bey....it's time folks stop thinking they were friends.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kanye started it.

No dissing = No hip hop.

IMO

(goes to youtube to listen to UTFO and Roxanne Shante) lol


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> No dissing = No hip hop.


This! It is what it is....stop trying to dissect it and go enjoy it


----------



## deltalady

Those couple of Kanye lines are very mild. Go listen to real diss tracks like Ice Cube's No Vaseline or Tupac's Hit Em Up. Even Jay-Z's Takeover. More recently Remy Ma released Shether, a Nicki Minaj diss record. Once you listen to those, you'll laugh at people saying he attacked Kanye, lol.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> This! It is what it is....stop trying to dissect it and go enjoy it


----------



## MahoganyQT

deltalady said:


> Those couple of Kanye lines are very mild. Go listen to real diss tracks like Ice Cube's No Vaseline or Tupac's Hit Em Up. Even Jay-Z's Takeover. More recently Remy Ma released Shether, a Nicki Minaj diss record. Once you listen to those, you'll laugh at people saying he attacked Kanye, lol.



Or Nas' Ether!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

deltalady said:


> Those couple of Kanye lines are very mild. Go listen to real diss tracks like Ice Cube's No Vaseline or Tupac's Hit Em Up. Even Jay-Z's Takeover. *More recently Remy Ma released Shether, a Nicki Minaj diss record.* Once you listen to those, you'll laugh at people saying he attacked Kanye, lol.


That was the diss heard all the way up to the little town of Squamish, BC where the local Mexican place put it on their sign.
*sorry if OT but I laughed my arse off when I drove past it a few months ago.


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> That was the diss heard all the way up to the little town of Squamish, BC where the local Mexican place put it on their sign.
> *sorry if OT but I laughed my arse off when I drove past it a few months ago.
> View attachment 3752303


This is hilarious.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> That was the diss heard all the way up to the little town of Squamish, BC where the local Mexican place put it on their sign.
> *sorry if OT but I laughed my arse off when I drove past it a few months ago.
> View attachment 3752303


----------



## mkr

Priceless


----------



## New-New

deltalady said:


> Those couple of Kanye lines are very mild. Go listen to real diss tracks like Ice Cube's No Vaseline or Tupac's Hit Em Up. Even Jay-Z's Takeover. More recently Remy Ma released Shether, a Nicki Minaj diss record. Once you listen to those, you'll laugh at people saying he attacked Kanye, lol.


One of my fav dis tracks is Trina's "what's beef"


----------



## Tivo

deltalady said:


> Those couple of Kanye lines are very mild. Go listen to real diss tracks like Ice Cube's No Vaseline or Tupac's Hit Em Up. Even Jay-Z's Takeover. More recently Remy Ma released Shether, a Nicki Minaj diss record. Once you listen to those, you'll laugh at people saying he attacked Kanye, lol.


Hit Em Up was EPIC.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BagOuttaHell said:


> (goes to youtube to listen to UTFO and Roxanne Shante) lol



Yassssss!

Girl that's when hip hop was fun!


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> It's what rappers do, and Kanye kinda started it...
> In the grand scheme of things, it could also be viewed as a teachable moment for the audience.



What exactly would that lesson be?


----------



## knasarae

I read an article this morning that said Kim sent a bunch of gifts to Bey (some kind of contour kit that hadn't been released yet and a bunch of clothes from her and Ye's line for Blue and the twins) and she gave them all away to the nurses & staff.  I have no opinion on it (whether it's true or not).  We'll never know unless Ye rants about it at some point in the future.


----------



## DC-Cutie

knasarae said:


> I read an article this morning that said Kim sent a bunch of gifts to Bey (some kind of contour kit that hadn't been released yet and a bunch of clothes from her and Ye's line for Blue and the twins) and she gave them all away to the nurses & staff.  I have no opinion on it (whether it's true or not).  We'll never know unless Ye rants about it at some point in the future.


not the contour kit


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like that 4:44 is only about 30 minutes.


----------



## Sassys

Malibu 7/10


----------



## sparkle7

He looks so unattractive in that pic


----------



## YSoLovely

I thought he had lost weight? What's up with the moobs? The twins must be keeping him awake at night cause he looks every bit his age here.



sparkle7 said:


> He looks so unattractive in that pic



Most of the time tbh. The only times he looks good is when he's wearing a tailor made suit and is looking like WEALTH & CONFIDENCE. Other than that? Pass.


----------



## bag-princess

Nobody in their right mind believed that mess about them going vegan!! As always they will say anything to make that money!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> Nobody in their right mind believed that mess about them going vegan!! As always they will say anything to make that money!


People believe so much gossip just on this site alone....I think there's a great deal of people who believe them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bag-princess said:


> Nobody in their right mind believed that mess about them going vegan!! As always they will say anything to make that money!



While promoting her personal trainer's book on GMA a while back Bey said they only went vegan for 30 days, and that she wasn't going vegan.

My aunt went on a vegan journey earlier this year and quickly said f*ck it, lol. We had a family dinner with gumbo and she said "Nah, it's not worth it, I quit"


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> While promoting her personal trainer's book on GMA a while back Bey said they only went vegan for 30 days, and that she wasn't going vegan.
> 
> My aunt went on a vegan journey earlier this year and quickly said f*ck it, lol. We had a family dinner with gumbo and she said "Nah, it's not worth it, I quit"




Girl good gumbo will do it every single time!![emoji23]


----------



## Tivo

knasarae said:


> I read an article this morning that said Kim sent a bunch of gifts to Bey (some kind of contour kit that hadn't been released yet and a bunch of clothes from her and Ye's line for Blue and the twins) and she gave them all away to the nurses & staff.  I have no opinion on it (whether it's true or not).  We'll never know unless Ye rants about it at some point in the future.


I hope this is true.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> While promoting her personal trainer's book on GMA a while back Bey said they only went vegan for 30 days, and that she wasn't going vegan.
> 
> My aunt went on a vegan journey earlier this year and quickly said f*ck it, lol. We had a family dinner with gumbo and she said "Nah, it's not worth it, I quit"


Good gumbo will make you wanna slap someone.


----------



## uhpharm01

....


----------



## White Orchid

sparkle7 said:


> He looks so unattractive in that pic


Does he ever look attractive?


----------



## sparkle7

White Orchid said:


> Does he ever look attractive?



LOL. Sometimes when he is wears a  well tailored suit like someone said' he looks passable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> While promoting her personal trainer's book on GMA a while back Bey said they only went vegan for 30 days, and that she wasn't going vegan.
> 
> My aunt went on a vegan journey earlier this year and quickly said f*ck it, lol. We had a family dinner with gumbo and she said "Nah, it's not worth it, I quit"


My cousin in Vegan and had the NERVE to ask my mom 'can you make a vegan version'...  My mom just looked at her like   "ummmm, no vegan gumbo will be consumed in this house"


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sorry for not knowing but what's Gumbo?


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> Sorry for not knowing but what's Gumbo?


This is one of those things that you might need to go to New Orleans and get baptized with some good gumbo. It's a Creole dish.


----------



## Cocoabean

Yoshi1296 said:


> Sorry for not knowing but what's Gumbo?



'Gumbo is hard to describe, but is delicious! it is a thick stew dish made with any number of meats, but usually seafood. Okra is often used to thicken it. Add in other veggies, sausage, and cajun seasonings...oooooooh yummy! I love it served with rice.

And now I just convinced myself that I want to go to my favorite Louisiana Cafe for lunch.


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> This is one of those things that you might need to go to New Orleans and get baptized with some good gumbo. It's a Creole dish.





Cocoabean said:


> 'Gumbo is hard to describe, but is delicious! it is a thick stew dish made with any number of meats, but usually seafood. Okra is often used to thicken it. Add in other veggies, sausage, and cajun seasonings...oooooooh yummy! I love it served with rice.
> 
> And now I just convinced myself that I want to go to my favorite Louisiana Cafe for lunch.



Thanks!! Sounds delicious. I'd love to try it one day. Okra is the BOMB!!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Yoshi1296 said:


> Sorry for not knowing but what's Gumbo?


In 21st century terms when done right it's pure umami.  I made a rue for the first time every back in 2015 for New Year's seafood gumbo, turned out just perfect for a bunch of South Carolina Girls.  I didn't realize the amount of work and attention to get the rue where it needs to be to really make a good seafood gumbo. Ours turned out really well (helped by fresh SC seafood added and really great rice - we are not okra people).

You must go to NOLA to really appreciate a good gumbo.  You can try it in any corner restaurant in the quarter or even the business or garden district.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Materielgrrl said:


> In 21st century terms when done right it's pure umami.  I made a rue for the first time every back in 2015 for New Year's seafood gumbo, turned out just perfect for a bunch of South Carolina Girls.  *I didn't realize the amount of work and attention to get the rue where it needs to be to really make a good seafood gumbo. *Ours turned out really well (helped by fresh SC seafood added and really great rice - we are not okra people).
> 
> You must go to NOLA to really appreciate a good gumbo.  You can try it in any corner restaurant in the quarter or even the business or garden district.


You might want to try an oven roux. My family loves gumbo. I make huge batches, so I can freeze some. Switching to an oven roux has been great.


----------



## uhpharm01

Everyone is making so hungry.  I like gumbo with crab, sausage, shrimp and chicken.  I'm usually only eating my Auntie's Gumbo. I'm a very picky gumbo eater and so is my cousin, too.  My auntie's gumbo has a very special in my heart and hopefully one day I will be able to perfect her recipe.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I'm picky about gumbo (and pretty much everything else) too. My mama's is bomb, I've tried to make it on my own a few times but it never turns out as good as hers. I'm a brat so she always makes me a seperate pot without seafood and okra.  

*sigh* Some people say "eat to live" but nah, I live to eat, lol. What is life without food??


----------



## uhpharm01

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I'm picky about gumbo (and pretty much everything else) too. My mama's is bomb, I've tried to make it on my own a few times but it never turns out as good as hers. I'm a brat so she always makes me a seperate pot without seafood and okra.
> 
> *sigh* Some people say "eat to live" but nah, I live to eat, lol. What is life without food??



You're so lucky, gumbo made especially just for you.

  I should have said that I'm picky about everything else too. My auntie makes gumbo on Xmas every every year. So I only get it once a year.


----------



## uhpharm01

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I'm picky about gumbo (and pretty much everything else) too. My mama's is bomb, I've tried to make it on my own a few times but it never turns out as good as hers. I'm a brat so she always makes me a seperate pot without seafood and okra.
> 
> *sigh* Some people say "eat to live" but nah, I live to eat, lol. What is life without food??


You're right what is life without food.


----------



## berrydiva

All I know is that with all this gumbo talk, I want some now.


----------



## berrydiva

uhpharm01 said:


> Everyone is making so hungry.  I like gumbo with crab, sausage, shrimp and chicken.  I'm usually only eating my Auntie's Gumbo. I'm a very picky gumbo eater and so is my cousin, too.  My auntie's gumbo has a very special in my heart and hopefully one day I will be able to perfect her recipe.


Gumbo without crab is a pass for me. It has to have crab....something about the flavor of the crab. I'm so hungry now and I just ate all the leftover jerk shrimp lolol.


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> Gumbo without crab is a pass for me. It has to have crab....something about the flavor of the crab. I'm so hungry now and I just ate all the leftover jerk shrimp lolol.



You're right about the flavor that the crab adds to the gumbo.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

uhpharm01 said:


> You're so lucky, gumbo made especially just for you.
> 
> I should have said that I'm picky about everything else too. My auntie makes gumbo on Xmas every every year. So I only get it once a year.



Perks of being an only child, you get catered to. She makes me a seperate pot and makes sure everyone knows it for me and only me.  

Gumbo once a year is hardly enough, we probably have it 3-4 times a year.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I'm picky about gumbo (and pretty much everything else) too. My mama's is bomb, I've tried to make it on my own a few times but it never turns out as good as hers. I'm a brat so she always makes me a seperate pot without seafood and okra.
> 
> *sigh* Some people say "eat to live" but nah, I live to eat, lol. What is life without food??


I have no idea what gumbo is but love your last sentence. People who eat to live are a strange species I'll never be able to understand.


----------



## Morgan R

First Picture of Beyonce with the twins

*beyonce* Sir Carter and Rumi 1 month today.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWg8ZWyghFy/


----------



## berrydiva

So it's 2 boys? Looking at her IG caption has a girl and 2 boys right?


----------



## berrydiva

No comment on the staging of that pic.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think the babies are gender neutral. There aren't different boy and girl baby emojis.


----------



## hellobyebye

This is so extra, lol. I really hope her stomach has been photoshopped and that she hasn't already gone under the knife for lipo and/or a tummy tuck. That's way too soon, imho.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Hilarious picture, so natural, but hey it's Bey, I wouldn't expect anything less. There is some serious photoshop going on in the stomach area, not sure why she felt she needed to expose it so early on. Cute babies.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The goddess-styled pictures are tooooooo much for me.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Babies look super cute. I preferred her picture with Blue when she was born.


----------



## YSoLovely

"Sir Carter and Rumi" -> wait. So is his name Sir Carter Carter? 
The babies are cute and Bey looks good, but she really think she's a goddess incarnate, huh?


----------



## YSoLovely

RedSoleAddict said:


> Babies look super cute. I preferred her picture with Blue when she was born.



Yeah. Me, too. They seemed more _organic_, if that makes sense. They radiated pure joy and excitement.
Now, it's staged for max impact and making her hive _gag_.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

RedSoleAddict said:


> Babies look super cute. I preferred her picture with Blue when she was born.


Me too, could she not do a "normal" picture where she is just holding the babies. Or it doesn't even have to be a normal picture, I know she's Beyoncé and it needs to be dramatic, but the whole goddess things is getting a bit out of control.


----------



## bisousx

uhpharm01 said:


> Everyone is making so hungry.  I like gumbo with crab, sausage, shrimp and chicken.  I'm usually only eating my Auntie's Gumbo. I'm a very picky gumbo eater and so is my cousin, too.  My auntie's gumbo has a very special in my heart and hopefully one day I will be able to perfect her recipe.



What a sweet thing to say about your auntie's gumbo! I've never had it but now I want to try some.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's her facial expression that gets me.


----------



## arnott

Those flowers look like something for a funeral.


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It's her facial expression that gets me.



[emoji13][emoji13] that is her Queen Bey face!!!
I love what Damon Wayans Jr tweeted - she could have posted a pic of her holding the afterbirth only and they would have been like "yaaas" and still going crazy!!


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Yeah. Me, too. They seemed more _organic_, if that makes sense. They radiated pure joy and excitement.
> Now, it's staged for max impact and making her hive _gag_.



Girl the hive is thrilled with this pic their glorious queen!!! The comments are gag worthy to be sure but that is not unusual! She could pass gas and they would declare it to be the most wonderful thing and thank her for blessing them with it!


----------



## Sasha2012

YSoLovely said:


> "Sir Carter and Rumi" -> wait. So is his name Sir Carter Carter?
> The babies are cute and Bey looks good, but she really think she's a goddess incarnate, huh?


I think his name is just Sir which is just as bad... A prefix, the boy's name is a prefix.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Rumi is a cute name. I'd trade locations. I need that ocean view.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> I think his name is just Sir which is just as bad... A prefix, the boy's name is a prefix.



When news of the names first broke, I saw an article about the _"AA tradition of using honorifics as first names"_ or something like that floating around on twitter, which... I guess.  Not sure if I'm glad or disappointed they didn't go all the way and called him Messiah 

It's so extra and stupid and doesn't even have a nice ring to it. Even _Saint _at least sounds good (to my German ears).


----------



## myown

YSoLovely said:


> It's so extra and stupid and doesn't even have a nice ring to it. Even _Saint _at least sounds good (to my German ears).


to my German ears, too


----------



## Singra

^ Does Saint sound better because it's more familiar as a name? In a decade will we be... why did Tulip name her son Stool? ... Sir is so much better. 


If someone wants to beatify themselves... fine... but is it possible to get good quality photos that aren't completely average. Actually the majority of photos from this pregnancy have looked amateurish, does anyone know who her art director is? please tell me it's not her.


----------



## myown

someone else gets virgin mary vibes from that photo?


----------



## Singra

myown said:


> someone else gets virgin mary vibes from that photo?


That's the way I saw it.

The Virgin Mary via Mall of America. You can't go with a watered down Virgin Mary/mother and child and not look foolish. It's pedal to the metal or nothing at all.

Madonna is someone who understands the iconography better.


----------



## Cocoabean

myown said:


> someone else gets virgin mary vibes from that photo?



Completely. In a cartoonish short of way. Plus the babies are props. That may be her "Queen Bey" face, but I see no love or joy for her children. She doesn't even appear to be aware of them, just an afterthought thrown into the photo. "Here, hold these! It'll look great!"


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I think the babies are gender neutral. There aren't different boy and girl baby emojis.


Oh ok. 



hellobyebye said:


> This is so extra, lol. I really hope her stomach has been photoshopped and that she hasn't already gone under the knife for lipo and/or a tummy tuck. That's way too soon, imho.


As long as you're fit before, you bounce back quickly. See Massy and Teyana Taylor as examples....their stomachs were back to flat in days. Not that I put anything past wealthy people with money, it's sad that folks automatically jump to assuming a procedure rather than assuming exercise.


----------



## berrydiva

These photos are comical but hey people thought Demi Moore was extra on that cover when it was first released. It's all stupid but I guess they're doing it for their fans.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ms Tina confirmed it's a boy and a girl.

@berrydiva People assume it's either photoshop or plastic surgery bc her belly button looks off. Like, too high and slightly off center. Wouldn't be the first time Bey's team was doctoring her pics and personally, I see no harm in that. Everything you see these days is heavily filtered and edited.
Just makes you wonder why she would have insisted on showing her body, if she could have just worn a nice flowing dress instead. *shrugs*


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Ms Tina confirmed it's a boy and a girl.
> 
> @berrydiva People assume it's either photoshop or plastic surgery bc her belly button looks off. Like, too high and slightly off center. Wouldn't be the first time Bey's team was doctoring her pics and personally, I see no harm in that. Everything you see these days is heavily filtered and edited.
> Just makes you wonder why she would have insisted on showing her body, if she could have just worn a nice flowing dress instead. *shrugs*


Oh I get it, that entire picture was retouched... the photo us extra to begin with so I can't even bother with critiquing the details.....but I just meant in general.  Any time anyone looks fit a month after having a baby, it seems like it's impossible for people to believe that a fit person will snap back quickly. Not everyone goes under the knife.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Oh I get it, that entire picture was retouched... the photo us extra to begin with so I can't even bother with critiquing the details.....but I just meant in general. * Any time anyone looks fit a month after having a baby, it seems like it's impossible for people to believe that a fit person will snap back quickly. *Not everyone goes under the knife.



This is true. The only ones I've seen nobody question were probably Gisele, Posh and Teyana.


----------



## mkr

This is 3 much!


----------



## Singra

berrydiva said:


> These photos are comical but hey people thought Demi Moore was extra on that cover when it was first released. It's all stupid *but I guess they're doing it for their fans.*


That's why this photo is boring.

There's are differences between good art, bad art and kitsch... The Demi photo is somewhere between interesting and kitsch this photo of Beyonce is between kitsch and dull. If this photo was gaudier it might have been be more interesting... as it stands it just looks like a cloyingly sweet amateurish snapshot, it says nothing other than look how sweet this scene is.... good for fans, bad for interesting photos. Love or hate the Demi photo but it was not that.


----------



## Lounorada

Bey honey, you look great, but can you go and be extra some other place... Thanks 
I just wanna see pictures of them gorgeous little babies   So cute.


----------



## berrydiva

Singra said:


> That's why this photo is boring.
> 
> There's are differences between good art, bad art and kitsch... The Demi photo is somewhere between interesting and kitsch this photo of Beyonce is between kitsch and dull. If this photo was gaudier it might have been be more interesting... as it stands it just looks like a cloyingly sweet amateurish snapshot, it says nothing other than look how sweet this scene is.... good for fans, bad for interesting photos. Love or hate the Demi photo but it was not that.


Honestly they're both the same to me, everyone's eye will be different. I view it all as try hard. Demi's photo was not interesting nor kitsch in my eyes...they were going for shock factor at the time her photo was taken, same with Bey. It's all corny to me because it's become some trendy thing...every time I see one of these pregnancy shoots on IG, I think the same thing. If someone enjoys them, then they should do what they enjoy and if people like looking at them, they should continue to enjoy that as well. I honestly don't feel much need to get really critical on the photo because they're not my cup of tea.


----------



## uhpharm01

bisousx said:


> What a sweet thing to say about your auntie's gumbo! I've never had it but now I want to try some.


Thank you


----------



## knasarae

My friend (who is a huge Bey fan) said
 "Now y'all know I love Beyoncé and everything, but I'm mad at the extra pic. She just had not one but two babies, why couldn't she post a pic of her on the couch, hair disheveled, extra large tshirt with breast milk stains on it, holding both babies? You know how we REALLY look after bringing life into the world."


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> As long as you're fit before, you bounce back quickly. See Massy and Teyana Taylor as examples....their stomachs were back to flat in days. Not that I put anything past wealthy people with money, it's sad that folks automatically jump to assuming a procedure rather than assuming exercise.



I love Massy's page!!! So upbeat and inspirational and little Indira is such a cutie!


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The goddess-styled pictures are tooooooo much for me.


agree....apparently she really does think she's a queen or something


----------



## Glitterandstuds

YSoLovely said:


> "Sir Carter and Rumi" -> wait. So is his name Sir Carter Carter?
> The babies are cute and Bey looks good, but she really think she's a goddess incarnate, huh?



With the way people act toward her of course she does, America has made her that way


----------



## Kidclarke

She's trying way too hard for these pics.


----------



## bag-princess

Kidclarke said:


> She's trying way too hard for these pics.




She tries too hard with EVER pic she decides to grace the masses with!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

See I tend to like a little bit of OTT and extraness but the pretentiousness is  She takes herself so serious, it's funny. 


On a positive note, the babies are cute and they have heads full of hair just like Blue did.


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> See I tend to like a little bit of OTT and extraness but the pretentiousness is  She takes herself so serious, it's funny.
> 
> 
> On a positive note, the babies are cute and they have heads full of hair just like Blue did.


What a huge ego she has.


----------



## Ceeyahd

It's OTT. But she has her die hard fans that love it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has a rep for being humble to those that have met and know her.

 Maybe she trolls the public with this narcissism. I wish she'd let her sis help her when it comes to these things.


----------



## Singra

berrydiva said:


> Honestly they're both the same to me, everyone's eye will be different. I view it all as try hard. Demi's photo was not interesting nor kitsch in my eyes...they were going for shock factor at the time her photo was taken, same with Bey. It's all corny to me because it's become some trendy thing...every time I see one of these pregnancy shoots on IG, I think the same thing. If someone enjoys them, then they should do what they enjoy and if people like looking at them, they should continue to enjoy that as well. I honestly don't feel much need to get really critical on the photo because they're not my cup of tea.


This is belaboring a useless point but this is an area I have strong opinions about and sometimes you just feel the need to vent, I trust you will skip over and ignore this post... I think you misunderstand where I'm coming from. This isn't the same as what I was talking about in regards to Demi or Serena pregnancy photos.... it's somewhat related but that's a whole other subset. Beyonce is a performer, her job is to project an image, a visual image is a part of that. There is a standard that can be judged and justified that is separate from taste or opinion. These particular set of photos aren't about shock they're about feeding her legacy or narrative or whatever you want to call it.

Beyonce is strong in many areas but image making in not her strongest... I say this in terms of the top iconic visual performers that have come before her so the standard is high. This is not to say she hasn't produced many good images, she has, but on average she doesn't tend to produce really interesting images and these photos are an example of why she hasn't got that. It's watered down is all, I expect more from a queen.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> She has a rep for being humble to those that have met and know her.
> 
> Maybe she trolls the public with this narcissism. I wish she'd let her sis help her when it comes to these things.



I believe she's a genuinely nice person with an ego and a streak of calculating control freak. Humans are complicated.


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> Those flowers look like something for a funeral.


They look like the same flowers that she used for her pregnancy picture -- the one where she's kneeling on some fake looking grass, in front of some artificial looking flowers, wearing a veil and holding her stomach. In fact, the blue satin shorts look similar too.

This time she took the veil off her face.


----------



## Chanel Paris

*Beyoncé's gender-bender baby reveal dress is from a MEN's clothing line - and she had it custom-ordered before she was even pregnant*

*Beyoncé officially debuted her new twins with husband Jay Z on Instagram today with a picture from a glamorous photoshoot*
*In the image, the proud mom is seen wearing a flowing floral number*
*The piece is by 'romantic' menswear designer Palomo Spain and was originally worn by a man on the runway*
*Bey was loaned a sample and loved it so much she had her own custom-made*
*After Palomo and his team sent her the tailored piece, she announced she was pregnant and he thought she'd never wear it*
*Beyoncé also confirmed the names Sir and Rumi Carter*
Trust Beyoncé to make a major fashion statement — and wear something totally unique — for her big baby reveal.

On Friday, the 35-year-old pop star shared her first picture of her new twins, Rumi and Sir Carter, posing for an ethereal floral photoshoot with the babies that mirrored her internet-breaking pregnancy announcement.

But as Vogue has revealed, it's not technically a dress she's wearing in the picture. Rather, she's wearing a romantic, flowing jacket by a meanswear line called Paloma Spain.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-dress-MEN-s-clothing-line.html#ixzz4mq2un6Su


----------



## nicole0612

berrydiva said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> As long as you're fit before, you bounce back quickly. See Massy and Teyana Taylor as examples....their stomachs were back to flat in days. Not that I put anything past wealthy people with money, it's sad that folks automatically jump to assuming a procedure rather than assuming exercise.





YSoLovely said:


> Ms Tina confirmed it's a boy and a girl.
> 
> @berrydiva People assume it's either photoshop or plastic surgery bc her belly button looks off. Like, too high and slightly off center. Wouldn't be the first time Bey's team was doctoring her pics and personally, I see no harm in that. Everything you see these days is heavily filtered and edited.
> Just makes you wonder why she would have insisted on showing her body, if she could have just worn a nice flowing dress instead. *shrugs*



This. I was back to my prepregnancy weight within days of delivery but 1.5 years later and my belly button is still weird. Also, there is the extra skin issue, not so bad for me with one baby, but with twins it would be more pronounced.


----------



## nicole0612

Chanel Paris said:


> *Beyoncé's gender-bender baby reveal dress is from a MEN's clothing line - and she had it custom-ordered before she was even pregnant*
> 
> *Beyoncé officially debuted her new twins with husband Jay Z on Instagram today with a picture from a glamorous photoshoot*
> *In the image, the proud mom is seen wearing a flowing floral number*
> *The piece is by 'romantic' menswear designer Palomo Spain and was originally worn by a man on the runway*
> *Bey was loaned a sample and loved it so much she had her own custom-made*
> *After Palomo and his team sent her the tailored piece, she announced she was pregnant and he thought she'd never wear it*
> *Beyoncé also confirmed the names Sir and Rumi Carter*
> Trust Beyoncé to make a major fashion statement — and wear something totally unique — for her big baby reveal.
> 
> On Friday, the 35-year-old pop star shared her first picture of her new twins, Rumi and Sir Carter, posing for an ethereal floral photoshoot with the babies that mirrored her internet-breaking pregnancy announcement.
> 
> But as Vogue has revealed, it's not technically a dress she's wearing in the picture. Rather, she's wearing a romantic, flowing jacket by a meanswear line called Paloma Spain.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-dress-MEN-s-clothing-line.html#ixzz4mq2un6Su



This is the best post I have ever seen! How can this be real? Loving this!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I could see Young Thug wearing this as well.


----------



## berrydiva

Singra said:


> This is belaboring a useless point but this is an area I have strong opinions about and sometimes you just feel the need to vent, I trust you will skip over and ignore this post... I think you misunderstand where I'm coming from. This isn't the same as what I was talking about in regards to Demi or Serena pregnancy photos.... it's somewhat related but that's a whole other subset. Beyonce is a performer, her job is to project an image, a visual image is a part of that. There is a standard that can be judged and justified that is separate from taste or opinion. These particular set of photos aren't about shock they're about feeding her legacy or narrative or whatever you want to call it.
> 
> Beyonce is strong in many areas but image making in not her strongest... I say this in terms of the top iconic visual performers that have come before her so the standard is high. This is not to say she hasn't produced many good images, she has, but on average she doesn't tend to produce really interesting images and these photos are an example of why she hasn't got that. It's watered down is all, *I expect more from a queen*.


I read this whole post as serious and then busted out laughing at the bolded.


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> She has a rep for being humble to those that have met and know her.
> 
> Maybe she trolls the public with this narcissism. I wish she'd let her sis help her when it comes to these things.


I don't know how a humble person could do this


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I don't know how a humble person could do this


Who they are on state isn't them in real life perhaps?


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Who they are on state isn't them in real life perhaps?


IDK...I think her head may be so big it's about to explode from listening to people say what a goddess she is


----------



## deltalady

Black women for so long have been made to feel inferior. So I am totally here for her projecting an image of loving herself. Some people won't like it, some people won't get it.


----------



## YSoLovely

deltalady said:


> Black women for so long have been made to feel inferior. So I am totally here for her projecting an image of loving herself. Some people won't like it, some people won't get it.



Nothing wrong with loving yourself and showing this outwardly, but Bey is too much for me. 
The Hive won't like this, but when I think of a celeb who's confident and seems to love herself, I think of Rihanna, not Beyoncé. I'm not saying she doesn't, but at the same time, she seems to value the adoration from the public soooo much. She cares so incredibly much what they think of her. Like she needs to be worshipped and told how amazing she is all. the. time.
Beyoncé the Brand is all about projecting an image of perfection. From photoshopped post-baby body pics, to new pics where she's "slaying" on a night on with Jay. Everything is planned down to every curl, every eyelash, all designed to let her followers know how perfect she is and how unattainable it is for the "average fan"... 

Sorry for this rambling, but it's late and I'm tipsy


----------



## sdkitty

deltalady said:


> Black women for so long have been made to feel inferior. So I am totally here for her projecting an image of loving herself. Some people won't like it, some people won't get it.


I'd rather see someone like Michele ***** who projects confidence and intelligence without posing as a goddess.  I know one's an entertainer and the other is a lawyer but if you're talking about black women not feeling inferior I think Michelle is a much better role model.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

As a black woman I love to see black women unapologetically loving themselves and basking in their beauty. We're bomb, and should be celebrated. It's the pretentiousness about it all that makes me  All the "I am a God, bow to me" vibes are a turnoff.


----------



## Lola69

YSoLovely said:


> Nothing wrong with loving yourself and showing this outwardly, but Bey is too much for me.
> The Hive won't like this, but when I think of a celeb who's confident and seems to love herself, I think of Rihanna, not Beyoncé. I'm not saying she doesn't, but at the same time, she seems to value the adoration from the public soooo much. She cares so incredibly much what they think of her. Like she needs to be worshipped and told how amazing she is all. the. time.
> Beyoncé the Brand is all about projecting an image of perfection. From photoshopped post-baby body pics, to new pics where she's "slaying" on a night on with Jay. Everything is planned down to every curl, every eyelash, all designed to let her followers know how perfect she is and how unattainable it is for the "average fan"...
> 
> Sorry for this rambling, but it's late and I'm tipsy



I agree with most of your post. I just don't get it. I was curious to see how she was back in the day so I looked up old interviews. Beyoncé was a nobody before Aaliyah. I can't stand the fakeness in Beyonce's interviews. Aaliyah wasn't fake and was going places. She had pure talent. I'm sure Jay-Z pulls strings so no other artist can compete with Beyoncé.


----------



## Lola69

sdkitty said:


> I'd rather see someone like Michele ***** who projects confidence and intelligence without posing as a goddess.  I know one's an entertainer and the other is a lawyer but if you're talking about black women not feeling inferior I think Michelle is a much better role model.



I love me some Michelle *****. You can't compare the two. Michelle is highly intelligent, has class and is a lawyer. She's an amazing role model. Beyoncé is not someone I would look up to nor have my children look up to. She's a pop artist. My kids don't look up to any artist. They're pure entertainment and that's it.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I'd rather see someone like Michele ***** who projects confidence and intelligence without posing as a goddess.  I know one's an entertainer and the other is a lawyer but if you're talking about black women not feeling inferior I think Michelle is a much better role model.


I'm sorry but why can't we choose.  Why does it always have to be the role models deemed acceptable by other than us? Honestly, I see nothing wrong with Beyonce as a role model.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Shouldn't children look up to their parents? Or someone they actually know and not a celebrity? Be it Beyoncé or Michelle *****.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> As long as you're fit before, you bounce back quickly. See Massy and Teyana Taylor as examples....their stomachs were back to flat in days. Not that I put anything past wealthy people with money, it's sad that folks automatically jump to assuming a procedure rather than assuming exercise.



I thought the twins were delivered via c-section. How could she be able to exercise so soon after major surgery?

Even with a vaginal delivery, doctors want you to wait 6-8 before resuming gentle exercise. 

Stomach back to flat is one thing. A belly that has been stretched to accommodate twins doesn't go back to being so tight & toned after four weeks. 

I doubt she had surgery, because it doesn't seem wise to undergo surgery while recovering from childbirth.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> I thought the twins were delivered via c-section. How could she be able to exercise so soon after major surgery?
> 
> Even with a vaginal delivery, doctors want you to wait 6-8 before resuming gentle exercise.
> 
> Stomach back to flat is one thing. A belly that has been stretched to accommodate twins doesn't go back to being so tight & toned after four weeks.
> 
> I doubt she had surgery, because it doesn't seem wise to undergo surgery while recovering from childbirth.


I don't know how she gave birth. But I know people from the gym who had vaginal birth and went back to exercising the next week....keep in mind that these women already worked out a lot.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I don't know how she gave birth. But I know people from the gym who had vaginal birth and went back to exercising the next week....keep in mind that these women already worked out a lot.



That's great for them, but childbirth is hard on a woman's body. Add in breastfeeding (bottle feeding too) and sleep deprivation and exercising one week later seems like a bit much. It seems like you're not giving your body the proper time to heal after laboring and delivering a 6-10lb human.


----------



## uhpharm01

bisousx said:


> What a sweet thing to say about your auntie's gumbo! I've never had it but now I want to try some.


Aww, thanks bisousx! 


LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Perks of being an only child, you get catered to. She makes me a seperate pot and makes sure everyone knows it for me and only me.
> 
> Gumbo once a year is hardly enough, we probably have it 3-4 times a year.


Good.


----------



## uhpharm01

bisousx said:


> What a sweet thing to say about your auntie's gumbo! I've never had it but now I want to try some.


Aww, thanks bisousx!   When I talk about my Auntie's gumbo, I always have someone asking is there anyway possible that they can get a bowl.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I don't think she's had surgery within a month of giving birth, she most likely had a C section and that is way too soon to have another surgery on the stomach. Even if she had a natural birth, I can't imagine who would put themselves through the ordeal of unnecessary surgery during that crazy newborn period. Of course the picture is photoshopped, she is no stranger to photoshopping her IG pictures as we've all seen her do before (remember the terrible thigh gaps?)

It doesn't matter how fit you were before, you can't grow twins (or even one baby) and avoid that loose skin on the stomach one month after giving birth. I was very thin before pregnancy and lost all the weight after, but the loose skin hangs around for a while. She could have just worn a floral dress and no one would be having this stupid discussion in the first place. There is way too much emphasis on women snapping back and erasing any sign of ever being pregnant, I really wish she didn't have the need to buy into it.


----------



## Bambieee

I'm a twin and after my mom had us she deflated back to a skinny Minnie really fast


----------



## pixiejenna

This picture screams try hard, why not release a picture of you with your kids that isn't all about you? She loves photo shop just as much as the K's lol.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I was back to my nice slim weight within 6 weeks of having twins in my late 30s, without trying, but my middle was wishy washy for some time... I had to work to get back for months. Breastfeeding really does help with snapping back. Bey was pretty big in her belly... I have a friend who rode bike marathons until her 6th month of pregnancy, i saw her a week after she gave birth, she didn't look like she had just given birth.


----------



## bagsforme

Am I the only one who thinks the pregnancy photos and twin pics are tacky?  I don't like the vail or flowery background.  Looks like a JC Penny set up.


----------



## renza

Flat tummy may be possible but with twins you would definitely have loose skin afterwards. I'm 5 months postpartum (twins) and the loose skin and funny belly button are the issue, not my weight. I agree, I wish she had just covered her belly and not photoshopped. And you can't even see the babies very well in her over the top IG photo.


----------



## sdkitty

this Irish mom had her six year old take this Beyonce spoof pic.  from Huffpost


----------



## Sassys

I just post the pics; I don't know why she has different shoes on lol


----------



## Lola69

kkfiregirl said:


> Shouldn't children look up to their parents? Or someone they actually know and not a celebrity? Be it Beyoncé or Michelle *****.



Of course, but children/teenagers do look up to others as well its natural for some kids. You can't stop that. I just rather Michelle then a pop celebrity IMO.


----------



## Lola69

Sassys said:


> I just post the pics; I don't know why she has different shoes on lol
> 
> View attachment 3764286
> 
> View attachment 3764296
> 
> View attachment 3764297
> 
> View attachment 3764298



She def' has some spanx on. She needs to fix her hair. It's a mess.


----------



## Tivo

She looks good!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I just post the pics; I don't know why she has different shoes on lol
> 
> View attachment 3764286
> 
> View attachment 3764296
> 
> View attachment 3764297
> 
> View attachment 3764298




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I wonder who the poor hired person is that has to carry an additional wardrobe around in the event she feels like changing in mid stride!!! [emoji12]


----------



## Poth

I'm getting a Mariah Carey vibe with her last look. I do like her sunnies.


----------



## Sassys

*Beyonce’s twins Rumi and Sir have no middle name and were delivered via C-section by Kardashian doctor, birth certificate confirms

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4708126/Birth-certificate-Beyonce-s-twins-revealed.html*


----------



## Sassys

Poth said:


> I'm getting a Mariah Carey vibe with her last look. I do like her sunnies.



Beyonce just gave birth to two babies and has an excuse for her size. Mariah gave birth 6 years ago (we are still hearing about how hard it was), and has no excuse.


----------



## Sassys

Birth certificates were leaked. You can't lie about your age on legal documents (for those that don't believe her age)

Someone is in BIG trouble. Heads will roll. Should have had them in NYC and this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> Birth certificates were leaked. You can't lie about your age on legal documents (for those that don't believe her age)
> 
> Someone is in BIG trouble. Heads will roll. Should have had them in NYC and this wouldn't have happened.



How old does she claim to be vs what is on the birth certificate?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Beyonce just gave birth to two babies and has an excuse for her size. Mariah gave birth 6 years ago (we are still hearing about how hard it was), and has no excuse.



I think she means style wise not size.

The look had potential but needed a few changes.


----------



## YSoLovely

buzzytoes said:


> How old does she claim to be vs what is on the birth certificate?



It's the same date. 9/4/1981

You can't lie about your age in 2017. Rebel Wilson will tell you that.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> It's the same date. 9/4/1981
> 
> You can't lie about your age in 2017. Rebel Wilson will tell you that.



I tell people this all the time and people insist Beyoncé and Jay are lying about their age. Not possible this day and age.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> How old does she claim to be vs what is on the birth certificate?



She claims exactly what the birth certificate says and people have been saying she's lying about her age. People here in tpf claim they have friends who went to school with her and she's lying. Not possible this day and age.

Mariah was also accused for years about lying about her age by one year and she stated for years it wasn't true. Her twin's birth certificates were also leaked and it proved she also was not lying. You can't lie on government documents.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Aren't birth and death records public?


----------



## Sassys

Ceeyahd said:


> Aren't birth and death records public?


Think it depends on the state. They never leaked Blue's and she was born in NYC. 

*waits for people to say hers weren't leaked because Beyoncé didn't give birth to her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

NYC wasn't leaked because Beyonce didn't give birth!  Blue is a result of the 2nd coming!


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> NYC wasn't leaked because Beyonce didn't give birth!  Blue is a result of the 2nd coming!



Really? Surely you jest.


----------



## Chanel Paris

*




*
*Beyoncé’s weird new wax figure is...not Beyoncé*
*The new sculpture at Madame Tussauds looks like a hybrid of Lindsay Lohan, Britney and Mariah Carey*

Let’s spare a moment to think about what life must be like for a wax sculptor. You toil away, learning your craft, and one day you get the opportunity to showcase your art at Madame Tussauds, of all places. You’re excited. Proud. You get on with the task at hand, doing the best you can. Then you discover that with the public at large, you _cannot ****ing win. _If you create your finest work, a wax figure that actually looks like the celebrity it’s based on, you’re entering uncanny valley. It’s _too _spooky. Not quite right. Haunting.

http://www.dazeddigital.com/music/a...waxwork-at-madame-tussauds-is-hilariously-bad


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> She claims exactly what the birth certificate says and people have been saying she's lying about her age. People here in tpf claim they have friends who went to school with her and she's lying. Not possible this day and age.
> 
> Mariah was also accused for years about lying about her age by one year and she stated for years it wasn't true. Her twin's birth certificates were also leaked and it proved she also was not lying. You can't lie on government documents.



I thought you meant she was claiming to be younger and was wondering what was wrong with 35? Totally got it now. I think she looks her age - not significantly older or younger.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> She claims exactly what the birth certificate says and people have been saying she's lying about her age. People here in tpf claim they have friends who went to school with her and she's lying. Not possible this day and age.
> 
> Mariah was also accused for years about lying about her age by one year and she stated for years it wasn't true. Her twin's birth certificates were also leaked and it proved she also was not lying. You can't lie on government documents.


When Beyonce first hit the scene, she was legit older than me. My family lives in the same community as her in TX and my cousin was in the same grade, same school, same classes as her. Maybe over the years it's been forgotten but somehow I'm older than her now yet she was older than me when she first came on the scene. Same with Brandy....she was older now we're the same age. They lie about their age when they first hit the scene...maybe they don't anymore but they sure as hell did back in the days. Jay is his real age...that I know for sure.


----------



## berrydiva

Chanel Paris said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Beyoncé’s weird new wax figure is...not Beyoncé*


Lawd is this what they see when they look at Beyonce. No wonder folks were mad at Lemonade.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> When Beyonce first hit the scene, she was legit older than me. My family lives in the same community as her in TX and my cousin was in the same grade, same school, same classes as her. Maybe over the years it's been forgotten but somehow I'm older than her now yet she was older than me when she first came on the scene. Same with Brandy....she was older now we're the same age. They lie about their age when they first hit the scene...maybe they don't anymore but they sure as hell did back in the days. Jay is his real age...that I know for sure.



I don't know how she could lie about her age, when anyone can produce a class picture with the date on it (that old school group shot, with the one kid on the floor holding up the the sign with the date and grade/class).


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I don't know how she could lie about her age, when anyone can produce a class picture with the date on it (that old school group shot, with the one kid on the floor holding up the the sign with the date and grade/class).


Don't you find it odd that there hardly any pics of her and her class circulating? I've seen one before...the only other one's I've seen were her in HS. Also, being in a certain grade doesn't always make you the same age as everyone in the class. I was younger than my class because I was ahead a grade. All I know is that at some point her age changed.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Don't you find it odd that there hardly any pics of her and her class circulating? I've seen one before...the only other one's I've seen were her in HS. Also, being in a certain grade doesn't always make you the same age as everyone in the class. I was younger than my class because I was ahead a grade. All I know is that at some point her age changed.



I honestly have never seen any pics of her in school. I was going to ask, perhaps your cousin got left back (but I didn't want to sound rude or have you think I was being shady).


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I honestly have never seen any pics of her in school. I was going to ask, perhaps your cousin got left back (but I didn't want to sound rude or have you think I was being shady).


Would've been a fair question but she's never been left back that I know of and given that my family is from the Caribbean there's no such thing as everyone not knowing all of your damn business which is why I tell them dust! lol.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Would've been a fair question but she's never been left back that I know of and given that my family is from the Caribbean there's no such thing as everyone not knowing all of your damn business which is why I tell them dust! lol.



LOL. I hear you. Mom's side is from the south (I tell no one but my cousin anything. she also tells them nothing)


----------



## bisousx

I've been following that R. Kelly thread and he faked Aaliyah's age on their marriage certificate, changing it from 15 years old to 18 years old. Anything is possible until you get caught.


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> I've been following that R. Kelly thread and he faked Aaliyah's age on their marriage certificate, changing it from 15 years old to 18 years old. Anything is possible until you get caught.



To much technology this day and age. I have a co-worker who lies about her age. She literally searches for herself on the internet to have her age changed. I figured out her age in 5min and she was LIVID. As long as you are a registered voter it is so easy to get someone's age.


----------



## Tivo

That wax figure looks like Britney.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> To much technology this day and age. I have a co-worker who lies about her age. She literally searches for herself on the internet to have her age changed. I figured out her age in 5min and she was LIVID. As long as you are a registered voter it is so easy to get someone's age.



Lol!  How many years is your coworker trying to shave off? That's hilarious. Who cares how old you are, as long as you look/feel young


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> Lol!  How many years is your coworker trying to shave off? That's hilarious. Who cares how old you are, as long as you look/feel young



Ilene is a royal b&tch! can't stand her (no one here likes her). She tells people she is 46. She's 57. She looks her age. She said to me, you will never guess my age and I said you are in your mid 50's. She shook her head and said nope. I said to her, I am 42 and no way you are 46. Our assistant said, she will never tell you her age, and she spends hours on the internet trying to change it. I laughed and said, I guarantee I can find out her age in less then 5min. I already knew where she lives and she votes. Bingo, it's all right there. I printed it out and handed her the paper and walked away. She was LIVID.

Our boss was DYING and said, she went to the same college as her so it would have been easy for her to revel her age as well.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Ilene is a royal b&tch! can't stand her (no one here likes her). She tells people she is 46. She's 57. She looks her age. She said to me, you will never guess my age and I said you are in your mid 50's. She shook her head and said nope. I said to her, I am 42 and no way you are 46. Our assistant said, she will never tell you her age, and she spends hours on the internet trying to change it. I laughed and said, I guarantee I can find out her age in less then 5min. I already knew where she lives and she votes. Bingo, it's all right there. I printed it out and handed her the paper and walked away. She was LIVID.
> 
> Our boss was DYING and said, she went to the same college as her so it would have been easy for her to revel her age as well.


I am screaming. That's something I would do tho. Lmao. 

On another note I wonder if any of the men I've talked to have looked up my real age...


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Ilene is a royal b&tch! can't stand her (no one here likes her). She tells people she is 46. She's 57. She looks her age. She said to me, you will never guess my age and I said you are in your mid 50's. She shook her head and said nope. I said to her, I am 42 and no way you are 46. Our assistant said, she will never tell you her age, and she spends hours on the internet trying to change it. I laughed and said, I guarantee I can find out her age in less then 5min. I already knew where she lives and she votes. Bingo, it's all right there. I printed it out and handed her the paper and walked away. She was LIVID.
> 
> Our boss was DYING and said, she went to the same college as her so it would have been easy for her to revel her age as well.


You slay Sassys! She should know better.


----------



## mkr

I would much rather be 57 and look pretty good for it than to say I'm 46 and look pretty bad.


----------



## bisousx

New-New said:


> I am screaming. That's something I would do tho. Lmao.
> 
> On another note I wonder if any of the men I've talked to have looked up my real age...



Yea, who am I kidding, I might do the same when the time comes ha ha


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Ilene is a royal b&tch! can't stand her (no one here likes her). She tells people she is 46. She's 57. She looks her age. She said to me, you will never guess my age and I said you are in your mid 50's. She shook her head and said nope.* I said to her, I am 42 and no way you are 46. *Our assistant said, she will never tell you her age, and she spends hours on the internet trying to change it. I laughed and said, I guarantee I can find out her age in less then 5min. I already knew where she lives and she votes. Bingo, it's all right there. I printed it out and handed her the paper and walked away. She was LIVID.
> 
> Our boss was DYING and said, she went to the same college as her so it would have been easy for her to revel her age as well.


I just cracked up at the bolded. Lmao


----------



## gazoo

I don't get it. If you're willing to lie about your age, then add a few years and then everyone will be shocked at how good you look. Additions people, not subtractions, will make you "look good for your age". Btw, I really loathe the "you look good for your age" comment.


----------



## Compass Rose

But...but...but....all these celebs are morphing into oneness and the sameness...so.....


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I just cracked up at the bolded. Lmao



I could PM you a pic of her and you will see I tell no lies.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> I am screaming. That's something I would do tho. Lmao.
> 
> On another note I wonder if any of the men I've talked to have looked up my real age...


.

Can't  stand people that are blatant liars and I can bust you in less than 5min. I tell people all the time, if you are going to lie to me make sure a 12yrold can't catch you. Ilene hates my guts because I am the only one who puts her in her place in front of everyone. My boss LOVES when I put her in her place because no one else has the guts. They will run to HR but never put her in her place.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I tell people this all the time and people insist Beyoncé and Jay are lying about their age. Not possible this day and age.



Anything is possible with her and if she has not proved this by now then people are seriously underestimating her!  You know what she WANTS you to know at her chosen time. Just as someone here stated- several people have said they know her age because they went to school with her and now suddenly Bey is younger than them!  She ain't Benjamin Button! And yet people still say it couldn't happen!


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> Anything is possible with her and if she has not proved this by now then people are seriously underestimating her!  You know what she WANTS you to know at her chosen time. Just as someone here stated- several people have said they know her age because they went to school with her and now suddenly Bey is younger than them!  She ain't Benjamin Button! And yet people still say it couldn't happen!



Beyoncé didn't really start being that much in control of her image until maybe 2011. Plenty of time for people to come out with the "truth" 
And let's not forget that ex of hers who will pop up every blue moon to "spill some tea" on dating her as a teen - if she was really lying about her age, he would have told us ages ago. Just like any class mate of hers with actual proof would have sold her out quick, fast and in a hurry. 

How old is she supposed to be anyway? There's pics of her and Solange as children and their age gap looks what you'd expect it to be according to their official ages.
Solange lying, too?


----------



## terebina786

I never understood why people lie about their age.  Lying doesn't make it true,  you are what you are! LOL


----------



## scarlet555

Lying about your age at the celebrity level can be a financial gain, more young fans who won't look you up or question you, especially if you pretend to be a teenager.  Once there was a typo that beyonce was 29 instead of 19 in a magazine, and she may as well have been 29, of course on the next edition, they apologized for the typo.  Was it Vogue like magazine, I can't recall.

It's harder to dig up celebrity ages... they use internet pro's.
Thought she was the same age as Gabrielle Union, or born around 1974.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> I never understood why people lie about their age.  Lying doesn't make it true,  you are what you are! LOL


Right!  Like you can't go back, hop in your mom's womb and come out later...  deal with it!  I'm loving every bit of my age and not ashamed to tell it.  I look freaking good!


----------



## lanasyogamama

There are some celebs that I feel like I used to be the same age as, and now I'm like 5 years older than them!  Like Maria Menunous and Howard Stern's wife.


----------



## lanasyogamama

actually, scratch Stern's wife, I just looked her up, and she's a little older than me.

Born: July 15, 1972 (age 45)


----------



## whimsic

I remember when DC's No No No came out in 1997-1998(?) she was supposedly 16.. So that seems right.


----------



## berrydiva

whimsic said:


> I remember when DC's No No No came out in 1997-1998(?) she was supposedly 16.. So that seems right.


She was supposedly 10 when she recorded 632-5792 which came out with her B'phone. lol. I can't even believe I remember that....the year the song was recorded still remains a mystery.


----------



## bisousx

I looked up Beyonce's blabbermouth ex, and he is 37. He said in some interview that she was 2 years younger. So unless he changed his age (doubt it), Beyonce is 35.


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> I looked up Beyonce's blabbermouth ex, and he is 37. He said in some interview that she was 2 years younger. So unless he changed his age (doubt it), Beyonce is 35.



Which means she never lied.


----------



## scarlet555

Gabrielle union says in interviews she and beyonce hung out when they both teens, Gabrielle Union is 44 and Beyonce is 35, currently.  How can they both be teens at the same time with 9 years apart unless one of them is lying?


----------



## Sassys

scarlet555 said:


> Gabrielle union says in interviews she and beyonce hung out when they both teens, Gabrielle Union is 44 and Beyonce is 35, currently.  How can they both be teens at the same time with 9 years apart unless one of them is lying?



Scarlet, birth certificates don't lie. The twins birth certificate says their mother was born 1981


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Scarlet, birth certificates don't lie. The twins birth certificate says their mother was born 1981



My sister's birth certificate says that our mother was born in Brooklyn, NY. She was born in Colombia ... people can write in whatever information they want to put on their child's birth certificate.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Scarlet, birth certificates don't lie. The twins birth certificate says their mother was born 1981


Right!  
Birth certificates go by the info given by the mother and/or father. Only thing thats hard to fake is time and date of birth. But that can slip too, human error.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

There are a few things I think Bey lies/embellishes about (like many celebs do) but her age isn't one of them. I believe she's 35.


----------



## deltalady

bisousx said:


> I looked up Beyonce's blabbermouth ex, and he is 37. He said in some interview that she was 2 years younger. So unless he changed his age (doubt it), Beyonce is 35.



Blabber mouth (Lyndall Locke) is a long time friend. He is correct.


----------



## deltalady

And I can say from first hand knowledge, being born and raised in Houston, as soon as Beyoncé blew up, suddenly everyone and their cousins "went to school", "grew up with", "had a class with", etc with Beyoncé. I take all that with a grain of salt. 

I've met her on 1 occasion when she was over at my family's house for a holiday celebration. We shared a swimming pool together. This was summer 2000. I don't claim to know her but I do know Lyndall and his mother Lydia very well.

People will debate her age, Blue's birth, etc until the end of time.


----------



## scarlet555

It's not a lie, if you believe it...


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> My sister's birth certificate says that our mother was born in Brooklyn, NY. She was born in Colombia ... people can write in whatever information they want to put on their child's birth certificate.


This is very true!


----------



## berrydiva

deltalady said:


> And I can say from first hand knowledge, being born and raised in Houston, as soon as Beyoncé blew up, suddenly everyone and their cousins "went to school", "grew up with", "had a class with", etc with Beyoncé. I take all that with a grain of salt.
> 
> I've met her on 1 occasion when she was over at my family's house for a holiday celebration. We shared a swimming pool together. This was summer 2000. I don't claim to know her but I do know Lyndall and his mother Lydia very well.
> 
> People will debate her age, Blue's birth, etc until the end of time.


All I know is that my family has lived in that area for quite some time. They moved when my uncle went to work the Philips plant that exploded....his name is on the wall. Now most of them live in Missouri City/Sugarland and some live in Pearland. They used to live closer to the third not far from Rice. I remember wanting to go there...but that damn heat...nah.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Right!
> Birth certificates go by the info given by the mother and/or father. Only thing thats hard to fake is time and date of birth. But that can slip too, human error.


----------



## bag-princess

scarlet555 said:


> It's not a lie, if you believe it...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] exactly!!!

And it looks like some people have never had to fill out a BC for a child before or they wouldn't keep going back to the "fact" of what is written on it!


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> When Beyonce first hit the scene, she was legit older than me. My family lives in the same community as her in TX and my cousin was in the same grade, same school, same classes as her. Maybe over the years it's been forgotten but somehow I'm older than her now yet she was older than me when she first came on the scene. Same with Brandy....she was older now we're the same age. They lie about their age when they first hit the scene...maybe they don't anymore but they sure as hell did back in the days. Jay is his real age...that I know for sure.


i know a girl/woman who is often in german TV for tattoo stuff. in fact she is 2 years younger than me but claims to be 1 - 3 years older on tv. she started because she was underage when she first was on tv. on her Facebook page she posted her real age, but that´s gone now


edit oh I just remember i have this male friend, i met him when I was 16 and he said he´d be older than me. then this year he invited me to his birthday, but celebrated to be now younger than me. he had to show me his ID. why did he said he was older.


----------



## New-New

bisousx said:


> Yea, who am I kidding, I might do the same when the time comes ha ha


I'm gonna pull a Mariah this year and just start celebrating anniversaries of my 21st birthday


----------



## Sassys

myown said:


> i know a girl/woman who is often in german TV for tattoo stuff. in fact she is 2 years younger than me but claims to be 1 - 3 years older on tv. she started because she was underage when she first was on tv. on her Facebook page she posted her real age, but that´s gone now
> 
> 
> edit oh I just remember i have this male friend, i met him when I was 16 and he said he´d be older than me. then this year he invited me to his birthday, but celebrated to be now younger than me. he had to show me his ID. why did he said he was older.



anyone can lie about their age; you can't lie on on your driver's license or passport. When you go to the doctor, they always ask for ID to make sure you are the real patient. When you go to the hospital, when you are registering, they ask to see your ID. I was at the ER the other day, and they asked me for ID before I saw the triage nurse and then they asked for it again, when I had to register while waiting for a doctor to see me.

When she checked into the hospital, Beyonce had to show ID, so this "she could write anything on the birth certificate is silly".


----------



## gazoo

What really freaks me out is that you can put anybody's name down as the father. I delivered both my girls in CA (San Francisco & LA respectively) and both times the staff made sure I was alone when I completed the paperwork for the birth certificate. As in, Dad was specifically asked to leave the room. I'm freaked out that there's no mandatory paternity testing before a man's name can be put down. Off topic I know. Sorry!

Anyhoo, they didn't ask for my ID when I filled out the BC paperwork. Maybe they cross check it later with the intake papers to ensure you're who you say you are?


----------



## Sassys

gazoo said:


> What really freaks me out is that you can put anybody's name down as the father. I delivered both my girls in CA (San Francisco & LA respectively) and both times the staff made sure I was alone when I completed the paperwork for the birth certificate. As in, Dad was specifically asked to leave the room. I'm freaked out that there's no mandatory paternity testing before a man's name can be put down. Off topic I know. Sorry!
> 
> Anyhoo, they didn't ask for my ID when I filled out the BC paperwork. Maybe they cross check it later with the intake papers to ensure you're who you say you are?



I thought in CA the "father" has to sign a form first stating that yes, he agrees to sign the birth certificate. My cousin is from LA and her husband had to fill out a form before the bc stating that he is the father.


----------



## gazoo

Sassys said:


> I thought in CA the "father" has to sign a form first stating that yes, he agrees to sign the birth certificate. My cousin is from LA and her husband had to fill out a form before the bc stating that he is the father.



I hope that's true now. This was back in 2003-2005 and he wasn't asked to sign anything at all. I asked each time if they needed his signature or ID and they said no.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> anyone can lie about their age; you can't lie on on your driver's license or passport. When you go to the doctor, they always ask for ID to make sure you are the real patient. When you go to the hospital, when you are registering, they ask to see your ID. I was at the ER the other day, and they asked me for ID before I saw the triage nurse and then they asked for it again, when I had to register while waiting for a doctor to see me.
> 
> When she checked into the hospital, Beyonce had to show ID, so this "she could write anything on the birth certificate is silly".



Surely you don't believe that the rules apply to Beyoncé? She is not like us regular folk. 

I don't know if she lied about her age or not, but I presume that she can go to a hospital without showing ID. Hell, she can even pay to have the hospital come to her [emoji6]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> I thought in CA the "father" has to sign a form first stating that yes, he agrees to sign the birth certificate. My cousin is from LA and her husband had to fill out a form before the bc stating that he is the father.



My son (20 months old now) was born in California. A woman came to my room and I filled out all of the forms including my husband's name for 'father.' 

He didn't have to sign a thing and he is listed on the birth certificate as the father. I gave my son his last name, because we are married, but even if we weren't - I still could have given my son his father's name. 

Fathers are only required to establish paternity when courts get involved for child support & etc.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The nurses aide at Lenox Hill told me that they were hoping she would not return because it was a nightmare in terms of security and the chaos.

Also they gave so much money they call the floor she stayed on The Beyonce Floor and people have specifically asked to be on that floor.


----------



## Ceeyahd

This is how it works... It comes into play with child support and/or mom and child/ intact unmarried family applying for public assistance.

http://www.childsup.ca.gov/resources/establishpaternity.aspx


----------



## Sassys

gazoo said:


> I hope that's true now. This was back in 2003-2005 and he wasn't asked to sign anything at all. I asked each time if they needed his signature or ID and they said no.





kkfiregirl said:


> My son (20 months old now) was born in California. A woman came to my room and I filled out all of the forms including my husband's name for 'father.'
> 
> He didn't have to sign a thing and he is listed on the birth certificate as the father. I gave my son his last name, because we are married, but even if we weren't - I still could have given my son his father's name.
> 
> Fathers are only required to establish paternity when courts get involved for child support & etc.



Oh, I was just talking to my cousin and she reminded me, she and her husband got married after their son was born lol (I can't stand him and blocked it out AND I was in the wedding LMAO). The form is for unmarried couples.


----------



## Sassys

Go Blue
https://instagram.com/p/BWzn5XMAsDP/


----------



## mkr

How can she look just like Jay and be so cute?


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Go Blue
> https://instagram.com/p/BWzn5XMAsDP/


She's getting it....love it. Getting that rhythm right. Lol


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> How can she look just like Jay and be so cute?



I see from her nose up, is her mother. Cheeks and mouth is all Jay


----------



## SophiaLee

She has Beyoncés eyes, everything else is pure Jay, including her nose.


----------



## bag-princess

Madame Tussauds version of Bey!!! [emoji15][emoji15]

The people complained so much about how white she is they had to take off display until further notice!"


----------



## Morgan R

Beyonce and Solange with Missy Elliott backstage at the FYF Festival last night

*Missy Elliott *Thank u to my good sis @solangeknowles u know how we do! #cancerseason! & my good sis @Beyonce they always have shown me  & I am humbled

https://twitter.com/MissyElliott/status/888758879148007425


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

OT but do we know why they are living in that rental house in California?


----------



## sparkle7

Sassys said:


> anyone can lie about their age; you can't lie on on your driver's license or passport. When you go to the doctor, they always ask for ID to make sure you are the real patient. When you go to the hospital, when you are registering, they ask to see your ID. I was at the ER the other day, and they asked me for ID before I saw the triage nurse and then they asked for it again, when I had to register while waiting for a doctor to see me.
> 
> When she checked into the hospital, Beyonce had to show ID, so this "she could write anything on the birth certificate is silly".




My sister's passport has had  her wrong age for years, ( stated she was 2 years younger) she rarely travels and never corrected it.  She had it changed last year.


----------



## YSoLovely

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> OT but do we know why they are living in that rental house in California?



No clue. Seems like they want the most baller house in all of L.A., but aren't necessarily willing to pay $100+ million... Seems a bit weird that they can't seem to find a place grand enough for them, but then again, who knows how solid their relationship is at the moment.... If you look hard enough, you'll always find a reason to keep and renting and not take a $80 million plunge just yet...


----------



## L etoile

YSoLovely said:


> No clue. Seems like they want the most baller house in all of L.A., but aren't necessarily willing to pay $100+ million... Seems a bit weird that they can't seem to find a place grand enough for them, but then again, who knows how solid their relationship is at the moment.... If you look hard enough, you'll always find a reason to keep and renting and not take a $80 million plunge just yet...



I also think their net worth is often overstated, so they're not quite in that $80-100 mil range for house yet.


----------



## whimsic

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 3771814
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Tussauds version of Bey!!! [emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> The people complained so much about how white she is they had to take off display until further notice!"




Good. That wax figure is atrocious. They literally create a clone for Kylie and that's the best they can come up with for Beyoncé !


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> OT but do we know why they are living in that rental house in California?



They are actually close to finishing buying the home in bel air. They are currently in escrow according to TMZ.


----------



## lanasyogamama

whimsic said:


> Good. That wax figure is atrocious. They literally create a clone for Kylie and that's the best they can come up with for Beyoncé !



Well, to be fair, Kylie is an easier subject when it comes to wax.


----------



## Sassys

At Soul cycle





https://www.instagram.com/p/BXD151xlhAR/?taken-by=theshaderoom


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They exercise with the plebs? I'm shocked.


----------



## mkr

Is Jay wearing a wig??


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Is Jay wearing a wig??


Looks like a hoodie.


----------



## YSoLovely

Bey's cap is confusing


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ It's part cap, part visor, lol. 

She looks good. I love cycling, good way to get out my anger and frustration from the week.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Anyone following the Messy Mya case?

http://dlisted.com/2017/07/28/a-judge-dismissed-beyonces-motion-to-dismiss-messy-mya-lawsuit/


----------



## YSoLovely

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Anyone following the Messy Mya case?
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2017/07/28/a-judge-dismissed-beyonces-motion-to-dismiss-messy-mya-lawsuit/



Seems fair. Big artists like Beyoncé need to learn that they can't just jack anyone they see on youtube and call it "fair use". F U, pay them. 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^* It's part cap, part visor, lol.*
> 
> She looks good. I love cycling, good way to get out my anger and frustration from the week.



Why, of course it is


----------



## BagOuttaHell

From D Listed He is a nut.

In other words, girls may run the world, but Beyonce does not own it. *The suit, filed by Angel Barre who is Messy Mya’s sole heir, sought $20 million dollars in damages. ****, Beyonce probably spent that much on the shock collar she had custom made to fit over Jay’s genitals.* Beyonce’s motion also sought to deny Angel of statutory damages and attorney’s fees should her dismissal be denied.
*
Sorry, Beyonce, Judge Brown is not about to cut an apology album and kiss the hem of your garment.*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Beyonce should pay. She's clearly in the wrong here.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## YSoLovely

Jay with his skinny a** legs


----------



## Sassys

*Beyoncé could become Carmelo’s new boss*

If Carmelo Anthony’s wish is granted, he will be a member of the Rockets by the time the 2017-18 NBA season tips off. And a potential new investor in the team would know Anthony’s game well, given how frequently she is courtside at Madison Square Garden.

Citing “people familiar with the matter,” Bloomberg reported Tuesday that Beyoncé Knowles is looking to invest in the Rockets, recently put up for sale by current owner Les Alexander.

A Houston native and Rockets fan, Beyoncé could become one of Anthony’s bosses if she buys a stake in the franchise, likely as part of a larger ownership group. At a time when valuations for professional sports teams are solidly in the 10-figure range, the Rockets won’t come cheap.

Considered one of the NBA’s top teams — with James Harden and offseason addition Chris Paul — the Rockets have been valued at well more than $2 billion, more than the record-breaking purchase made by Steve Balmer for the Clippers three years ago. Alexander paid $85 million for the Rockets back in 1993.

if Beyoncé were to go through with an investment in the team, she would join a growing list of celebrities in sports ownership groups. Justin Timberlake owns a share of his hometown Grizzlies. Jennifer Lopez and both Serena and Venus Williams have significant investments in the Dolphins.

If Bey needs any advice, her husband might have some.

Jay-Z notably owned a small stake in the Nets for a few years, when he instantly became a face of the franchise, before selling his stake in order to start up his sports agency, Roc Nation.

Beyoncé would undoubtedly bring attention to a team that is already making headlines without her. She is considered one of the most influential pop-culture icons and is 2017’s second highest-paid celebrity at $105 million, according to Forbes.

Anthony and his wife, La-La, have been spotted over the years hanging out with Jay-Z and Beyoncé.

Neither the Rockets nor Beyonce’s team has commented on the matter.

http://nypost.com/2017/08/01/beyonc...4647.1877913906.1501682330-7775079.1473440452


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ms.parker123

Love the dress!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ The dress is Alexis if you were curious. 

That's a cute look, I even like the wig. I want to see what shoes she wore.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ The dress is Alexis if you were curious.
> 
> That's a cute look, I even like the wig. I want to see what shoes she wore.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Welp. Gimme my damn compliment back. I knew it was too good to be true, she always goes wrong somewhere.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Welp. Gimme my damn compliment back. I knew it was too good to be true, she always goes wrong somewhere.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Welp. Gimme my damn compliment back. I knew it was too good to be true, she always goes wrong somewhere.



That's Yoncé for ya


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I don't get it. She works with three stylists, how can none of them get it right.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I don't get it. She works with three stylists, how can none of them get it right.



They might get it right, but she doesn't like it so doesn't pick it/wear it. A stylist can't make her wear what she does not like.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> *Beyoncé could become Carmelo’s new boss*
> 
> If Carmelo Anthony’s wish is granted, he will be a member of the Rockets by the time the 2017-18 NBA season tips off. And a potential new investor in the team would know Anthony’s game well, given how frequently she is courtside at Madison Square Garden.
> 
> Citing “people familiar with the matter,” Bloomberg reported Tuesday that Beyoncé Knowles is looking to invest in the Rockets, recently put up for sale by current owner Les Alexander.
> 
> A Houston native and Rockets fan, Beyoncé could become one of Anthony’s bosses if she buys a stake in the franchise, likely as part of a larger ownership group. At a time when valuations for professional sports teams are solidly in the 10-figure range, the Rockets won’t come cheap.
> 
> Considered one of the NBA’s top teams — with James Harden and offseason addition Chris Paul — the Rockets have been valued at well more than $2 billion, more than the record-breaking purchase made by Steve Balmer for the Clippers three years ago. Alexander paid $85 million for the Rockets back in 1993.
> 
> if Beyoncé were to go through with an investment in the team, she would join a growing list of celebrities in sports ownership groups. Justin Timberlake owns a share of his hometown Grizzlies. Jennifer Lopez and both Serena and Venus Williams have significant investments in the Dolphins.
> 
> If Bey needs any advice, her husband might have some.
> 
> Jay-Z notably owned a small stake in the Nets for a few years, when he instantly became a face of the franchise, before selling his stake in order to start up his sports agency, Roc Nation.
> 
> Beyoncé would undoubtedly bring attention to a team that is already making headlines without her. She is considered one of the most influential pop-culture icons and is 2017’s second highest-paid celebrity at $105 million, according to Forbes.
> 
> Anthony and his wife, La-La, have been spotted over the years hanging out with Jay-Z and Beyoncé.
> 
> Neither the Rockets nor Beyonce’s team has commented on the matter.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/08/01/beyonc...4647.1877913906.1501682330-7775079.1473440452


If she does go through with this deal,  good for her.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I don't get it. She works with three stylists, how can none of them get it right.



Who are her stylists? I only know Marnie and her style is kinda wack to me... 
Also Bey obviously has the final word in everything and we all know girl can't dress for s***


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It boils down to taste. She has none. Jessica Simpson is the same way.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> It boils down to taste. She has none. Jessica Simpson is the same way.




She has some - it's just bad! I feel sorry for her stylist's because I am sure that must want to snatch her bald! [emoji2] Bey obviously doesn't listen to them and does what she wants. And they are blamed for it!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I still wanna see her closet/warehouse.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Who are her stylists? I only know Marnie and her style is kinda wack to me...
> Also Bey obviously has the final word in everything and we all know girl can't dress for s***



Marni, Zerina Akers and Ty is still around.


----------



## New-New

BagOuttaHell said:


> I still wanna see her closet/warehouse.


Same like her individual pieces are fab but like how they're put together is the issue


----------



## White Orchid

She's neck and neck with Celine Dion on the worst dress list.


----------



## Sassys

*BEYONCE WE SEE HER ROLLIN'... SHE SKATIN'*
*5.8K
 135
 8/5/2017 12:37 PM PDT *
*Beyonce Goes Roller Skating with Friends, Jay-Z Sits Out*
EXCLUSIVE VIDEO https://instagram.com/p/BXbYP9ng7ne/






BOOTY BLADINGTMZ.com


Beyonce and friends got in formation for some fun at the roller rink ... and it's clear she's not letting the twins keep her from having a good time.

Bey and Jay-Z showed up at World On Wheels in L.A. Friday night with 8 other friends just a little before midnight ... and we're told she left her VIP area and went straight to the rink to skate with the common folk.

A source at the place told us that only lasted for a bit -- because her crew was getting hounded -- so they shut the place down for a private skate sesh around 12:30. It's good to be the Queen.

We're told Jay didn't put skates on ... but we know he's *enjoying all the activities*.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those twins have her booty on swole, lol. She looks good.

I haven't been skating in while, I loved it growing up.


----------



## New-New

White Orchid said:


> She's neck and neck with Celine Dion on the worst dress list.


What? Celine has been serving as of late. Me and the other fashion gays on tumblr have been gagging.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I wonder if she's not breastfeeding? How is she back to drinking alcohol so quickly?


----------



## YSoLovely

She's obviously breastfeeding. You can drink if you don't feed immediately afterwards.


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> I wonder if she's not breastfeeding? How is she back to drinking alcohol so quickly?



You can drink. They have those test strips to test your milk after you drink.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sassys said:


> You can drink. They have those test strips to test your milk after you drink.


One can also pump and discard breast milk after drinking. Pumping ahead of time for bottle feeding when necessary.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> I wonder if she's not breastfeeding? How is she back to drinking alcohol so quickly?


Pump and dump.


----------



## kkfiregirl

YSoLovely said:


> She's obviously breastfeeding. You can drink if you don't feed immediately afterwards.



How is it obvious that she's breastfeeding?


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Pump and dump.



Seems like it would be exhausting to do, especially under the influence of alcohol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> You can drink. They have those test strips to test your milk after you drink.



Yes, I know they have those - it just seems like the babies are very young to be back to alcohol so quickly.


----------



## mkr

kkfiregirl said:


> How is it obvious that she's breastfeeding?


They're enormous.

I'd be drinking too if I had twins.  I have a friend who already had 3 daughters and her husband wanted to try again for a boy.  She had twins and yes one was a boy but she said that the first year was a total blur.  She doesn't remember much.  But she didn't have nannies either so...


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> Seems like it would be exhausting to do, especially under the influence of alcohol.


Most people I know who do it don't overdo it on the drinks...they only have a couple and usually pump beforehand so they don't have to worry about it and test after. It doesn't seem exhausting when they do it but who knows. My understanding is that it takes an hour or so for each drink to leave your breastmilk. Tbh, our parents didn't do half the precautionary things mothers do today and we're still alive. Lol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Most people I know who do it don't overdo it on the drinks...they only have a couple and usually pump beforehand so they don't have to worry about it and test after. It doesn't seem exhausting when they do it but who knows. My understanding is that it takes an hour or so for each drink to leave your breastmilk. Tbh, our parents didn't do half the precautionary things mothers do today and we're still alive. Lol.



Yeah, that's true, there is an overabundance of caution when it comes to pregnancy and childbirth these days. Makes one wonder how our species ever made it this far with all the rules [emoji4]


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Agree, enough with the over the top pre-cautions already, they are getting out of control. It's not easy to follow a thousand rules and avoid pretty much everything during pregnancy, now we can't even let women have a drink while they breastfeed. For all we know, she may have had one sip of wine for that pic, I doubt she was getting trashed. 

Rollerskating until the wee hours of the morning would have been the last thing in the world I felt like doing when I had a newborn. Must be nice to be filthy rich and be able to sleep in your wing of the house while then nannies are up with the babies.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> Yeah, that's true, there is an overabundance of caution when it comes to pregnancy and childbirth these days. Makes one wonder how our species ever made it this far with all the rules [emoji4]


I always wonder how we made it with our parents not using seatbelts, children sitting in the front seat and that quick flying hand to your chest to protect us when they suddenly hit the break hard. lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Prima Ballerina said:


> Agree, enough with the over the top pre-cautions already, they are getting out of control. It's not easy to follow a thousand rules and avoid pretty much everything during pregnancy, now we can't even let women have a drink while they breastfeed. For all we know, she may have had one sip of wine for that pic, I doubt she was getting trashed.
> 
> *Rollerskating until the wee hours of the morning would have been the last thing in the world I felt like doing when I had a newborn. Must be nice to be filthy rich and be able to sleep in your wing of the house while then nannies are up with the babies.*



When her mother posted the video on IG  and asked the question who else could roller skate with two month old twins and I was thinking she can't be serious.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> When her mother posted the video on IG  and asked the question who else could roller skate with two month old twins and I was thinking she can't be serious.





Yeah which multi-millionaire mother of twins, with a bunch of maids, nannies, personal assistants, personal trainers, nutritionists, chefs, chaffeurs etc, could possibly do what Queen Beysus can do 2 months after giving birth?????? 

I'll give Ms Tina a pass cause that's her mom, but jeez can we stop acting like she's the first or bestest ever to do the twin thing?


----------



## berrydiva

Some women go back to work 6 weeks, some sooner and some of them to back-breakingg jobs, after having a baby I really don't think roller skating for 2 hours is that big of a deal, is it?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ No, it's not a big deal at all.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Some women go back to work 6 weeks, some sooner and some of them to back-breakingg jobs, after having a baby I really don't think roller skating for 2 hours is that big of a deal, is it?



My spin teacher taught until the day she gave birth and was back in a week. She had two babies not brain surgery.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Did someone say rollerskating itself was big deal and that she shouldn't do it? My point was when you're in the middle of sleep deprivation from hell, feeding every couple of hours around the clock,  cleaning vomit, sterilising bottles, trying to find 5 minutes of peace so you can shower etc etc. going out in the middle of the night to roller-skate would be the very last thing on your mind. Just an observation on how vastly different the experience of having a baby is depending on how much money you have. I could't care less when anyone goes back to work and I have no idea how that even came into the conversation around rollerblading.


----------



## berrydiva

Prima Ballerina said:


> Did someone say rollerskating itself was big deal and that she shouldn't do it? My point was when you're in the middle of sleep deprivation from hell, feeding every couple of hours around the clock,  cleaning vomit, sterilising bottles, trying to find 5 minutes of peace so you can shower etc etc. going out in the middle of the night to roller-skate would be the very last thing on your mind. Just an observation on how vastly different the experience of having a baby is depending on how much money you have. I could't care less when anyone goes back to work and I have no idea how that even came into the conversation around rollerblading.


Because skating isn't a big deal by comparison. We understood your point, every comment isn't an indictment against your comment.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

BagOuttaHell said:


> When her mother posted the video on IG  and asked the question who else could roller skate with two month old twins and I was thinking she can't be serious.


I didn't see this but it's hilarious. I'm sure if I had all the help Bey does, I'd be capable of going into combat two months after giving birth, but her experience is not the experience of 99.9% of the population, surely she must know that.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm with you, I was so DEEPLY exhausted, I didn't know how I was going to make it through the day.  I didn't bounce back easily at all  Maybe if I had lots and lots of help I would have felt differently.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Prima Ballerina said:


> I didn't see this but it's hilarious. I'm sure if I had all the help Bey does, I'd be capable of going into combat two months after giving birth, but her experience is not the experience of 99.9% of the population, surely she must know that.



These people live in a bubble. You would think. But I doubt it.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm with you, I was so DEEPLY exhausted, I didn't know how I was going to make it through the day.  I didn't bounce back easily at all  Maybe if I had lots and lots of help I would have felt differently.


That's pretty much the experience of everyone I know, that bone crushing level of exhaustion doesn't compare to anything else. When it comes to baby talk, you can always tell the difference between people who talk from experience and those who don't. And yes, no doubt, lots of help would make a difference.


----------



## berrydiva

I love the internet.


----------



## Storm702

YSoLovely said:


> Yeah which multi-millionaire mother of twins, with a bunch of maids, nannies, personal assistants, personal trainers, nutritionists, chefs, chaffeurs etc, could possibly do what Queen Beysus can do 2 months after giving birth??????
> 
> I'll give Ms Tina a pass cause that's her mom, but jeez can we stop acting like she's the first or bestest ever to do the twin thing?


I'm expecting twins in February, & I'm all "Bey, lemme get them hand me downs tho"[emoji12] I'll take some of that personal staff too, please & thank you!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> My spin teacher taught until the day she gave birth and was back in a week. She had two babies not brain surgery.



Maybe she had to come back because she needed the money to feed her children. After one week, your hooha is still bleeding ...


----------



## kkfiregirl

Prima Ballerina said:


> That's pretty much the experience of everyone I know, that bone crushing level of exhaustion doesn't compare to anything else. When it comes to baby talk, you can always tell the difference between people who talk from experience and those who don't. And yes, no doubt, lots of help would make a difference.



Yep and for all we know - it might be easier to recover from brain surgery than take care of newborn twins [emoji4]


----------



## Prima Ballerina

kkfiregirl said:


> Yep and for all we know - it might be easier to recover from brain surgery than take care of newborn twins [emoji4]



I suspect it wouldn't be far off . I've had a couple of excruciating surgeries and I would gladly go through them again rather than suffer through the newborn stage with two babies


----------



## Storm702

Prima Ballerina said:


> I suspect it wouldn't be far off [emoji38]. I've had a couple of excruciating surgeries and I would gladly go through them again rather than suffer through the newborn stage with two babies





kkfiregirl said:


> Yep and for all we know - it might be easier to recover from brain surgery than take care of newborn twins [emoji4]


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji51] [emoji51] [emoji51] [emoji51] [emoji51]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Storm702 said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji51] [emoji51] [emoji51] [emoji51] [emoji51]



You will get through it storm! Congrats on the babies [emoji7]


----------



## Storm702

kkfiregirl said:


> You will get through it storm! Congrats on the babies [emoji7]


But can I look like Bey after I have them?[emoji12]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Storm702 said:


> But can I look like Bey after I have them?[emoji12]



If you look like her now, I don't see why not [emoji6]


----------



## Storm702

kkfiregirl said:


> If you look like her now, I don't see why not [emoji6]


Annnnnd that's a no! LOL! I will be back to the gym then I guess!

When are we going to see more pics of the twins tho???


----------



## lanasyogamama

Storm702 said:


> But can I look like Bey after I have them?[emoji12]



Congratulations! You'll be roller skating in no time!

You better get your flower crown ready!

Honestly, it's going to be really hard, but really wonderful, and the newborn stage doesn't last forever.  Hugs.


----------



## Storm702

lanasyogamama said:


> Congratulations! You'll be roller skating in no time!
> 
> You better get your flower crown ready!
> 
> Honestly, it's going to be really hard, but really wonderful, and the newborn stage doesn't last forever.  Hugs.


It's been so long! My boys are 14 & 11.... I just registered my son for high school! And as he so eloquently stated, "I'll graduate before they go into kindergarten!" I know they'll be a lot of help, I just didn't think I'd be doing this again! BUT... a flower crown will definitely make it worth it!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Storm702 said:


> It's been so long! My boys are 14 & 11.... I just registered my son for high school! And as he so eloquently stated, "I'll graduate before they go into kindergarten!" I know they'll be a lot of help, I just didn't think I'd be doing this again! BUT... a flower crown will definitely make it worth it!!!


Please remember to do an over the top reveal draped across the back of a busted out car filled with flowers.
@mkr can be your stylist for the shoot.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Storm702 said:


> It's been so long! My boys are 14 & 11.... I just registered my son for high school! And as he so eloquently stated, "I'll graduate before they go into kindergarten!" I know they'll be a lot of help, I just didn't think I'd be doing this again! BUT... a flower crown will definitely make it worth it!!!



I didn't realize this wasn't your first go around!  I also have an 11 year old.  And now you're scaring me, as I kind of figured "nah, I can't still be fertile!"


----------



## Storm702

lanasyogamama said:


> I didn't realize this wasn't your first go around!  I also have an 11 year old.  And now you're scaring me, as I kind of figured "nah, I can't still be fertile!"


Hahahaha, as long as you're using BC properly, don't worry! I had been trying to get off the shot after being on it since having my 11 y/o, and it was RIGHT at the 6 month mark it happened! Apparently, twins is more likely to happen in your 30s & 40s, due to hyperovulation. I'm 33, and Beyonce is....35? So I guess it's true! We had always joked that if I had another one, I'd have to have 2 so they could grow up together, but we definitely weren't even trying.....[emoji54]


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> Please remember to do an over the top reveal draped across the back of a busted out car filled with flowers.
> @mkr can be your stylist for the shoot.


You can't afford me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Storm702 said:


> Hahahaha, as long as you're using BC properly, don't worry! I had been trying to get off the shot after being on it since having my 11 y/o, and it was RIGHT at the 6 month mark it happened! Apparently, twins is more likely to happen in your 30s & 40s, due to hyperovulation. I'm 33, and Beyonce is....35? So I guess it's true! We had always joked that if I had another one, I'd have to have 2 so they could grow up together, but we definitely weren't even trying.....[emoji54]



Ohh, 33, you're a baby!   I'm 43.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> You can't afford me.


----------



## Storm702

mkr said:


> You can't afford me.


Definitely can't with twins on the way! Looks like Imma have to lay on my own car & have my kids put it on Snap with Musical.ly in the background![emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## mkr

Storm702 said:


> Definitely can't with twins on the way! Looks like Imma have to lay on my own car & have my kids put it on Snap with Musical.ly in the background![emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Since you're having two babies I will give you the TPF discount.

Good luck with your babies Storm!


----------



## Sasha2012

She welcomed twins Sir Carter and Rumi in June.

And less than two months later, Beyonce has once again showed off her incredible post baby body.

The 35-year-old singer flashed her flat stomach in tiny shorts with a crop top before heading to Kendrick Lamar's concert on Sunday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ody-Kendrick-Lamar-concert.html#ixzz4pISbdk2A


----------



## terebina786

That belly piercing looks painful.  I need to dig my speedy out one of these days.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks a mess.


----------



## Storm702

How did she bounce back so quickly?!


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>







Oh, Bey.. SMH. Jay, come get your wife. Blue, show your mama how to put an outfit together,

Side note- Her body looks great, but sadly there is a lot of photoshop going on in these pics and I like this hair on her.


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> How did she bounce back so quickly?!


She was pretty fit before...that helps tremendously.I'm amazed at some of the women I gym with who are back at it a week later....they honestly inspire me and remind me how strong women are when I forget. Also helps that she has money to not worry about someone watching the baby while she exercises, can afford a gym in her house, has hired help, etc.


----------



## Storm702

berrydiva said:


> She was pretty fit before...that helps tremendously. Also helps that she has money to not worry about someone watching the baby while she exercises, can afford a gym in her house, has hired help, etc.


I know, I know..... I was just wishing there was some magical fairy dust for us "regular" people out there! [emoji6] I'm sure muscle memory helps


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> I know, I know..... I was just wishing there was some magical fairy dust for us "regular" people out there! [emoji6] I'm sure muscle memory helps


 If you find tinkerbell let me know, I have a few wishes myself.


----------



## Storm702

berrydiva said:


> [emoji23] If you find tinkerbell let me know, I have a few wishes myself.


I got you! Okay, but I really like Bey's hair like this.... super cute


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I like her hair.


----------



## baglover1973

These pics are all Lies...photoshop.  She doesn't look that great to me, but then again I am not a fan of hers.  Hair looks cute and so does her face but the rest is a flaming hot mess.


----------



## YSoLovely

Try hard. If I was a messy bish, I'd say Rih's cropover pics ot her shook, but I'm not, so I won't... 



baglover1973 said:


> These pics are all Lies...photoshop.  She doesn't look that great to me, but then again I am not a fan of hers.  Hair looks cute and so does her face but the rest is a flaming hot mess.



Let's just say her body looked different rollerskating & in that wrap dress the other day...


----------



## berrydiva

My inner thot kinda likes those shorts for a fete.


----------



## lanasyogamama

YSoLovely said:


> Let's just say her body looked different rollerskating & in that wrap dress the other day...



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> These pics are all Lies...photoshop.  She doesn't look that great to me, but then again I am not a fan of hers.  Hair looks cute and so does her face but the rest is a flaming hot mess.


I think the fact that the majority of celebs pics are shopped is a given that this is shopped. At this point, it makes more sense to call out non-shopped pics. Lol


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Storm702 said:


> How did she bounce back so quickly?!


Well this doesn't look a whole lot like the body we saw in the wrap dress a few days ago so unless anyone has seen her in person, who knows what the bounce back really looks like. This is just smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Storm702

Prima Ballerina said:


> Well this doesn't look a whole lot like the body we saw in the wrap dress a few days ago so unless anyone has seen her in person, who knows what the bounce back really looks like. This is just smoke and mirrors.


Yeah, the roller skating pic looked different as well....


----------



## New-New

berrydiva said:


> My inner thot kinda likes those shorts for a fete.


Honestly like I need to see if they make them shorts in my size like I would wear the hell out of them


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I think the fact that the majority of celebs pics are shopped is a given that this is shopped. At this point, it makes more sense to call out non-shopped pics. Lol


Sad, but so true.


----------



## berrydiva

New-New said:


> Honestly like I need to see if they make them shorts in my size like I would wear the hell out of them


You can go to fashion nova and find a similar pair I'm sure.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

There are times when I think Solange is her identical twin. Ex: The first Fila pic


----------



## Sassys

Prima Ballerina said:


> That's pretty much the experience of everyone I know, that bone crushing level of exhaustion doesn't compare to anything else. When it comes to baby talk, you can always tell the difference between people who talk from experience and those who don't. And yes, no doubt, lots of help would make a difference.



Just saying...

*Basketball Coach Back on Sidelines Five Hours After Giving Birth
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=2953467*


----------



## Lounorada

*Tumblr*


----------



## Storm702

Sassys said:


> Just saying...
> 
> *Basketball Coach Back on Sidelines Five Hours After Giving Birth
> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=2953467*


How was she able to get up & move around?! She must have been in amazing shape before pregnancy. I felt guilty because I knocked out while they took my son to clean him off & do all the Apgar tests.... I only was able to hold him for a few minutes, & I felt terrible after I woke up. Glad she got her energy back right away!


----------



## Sassys

Storm702 said:


> How was she able to get up & move around?! She must have been in amazing shape before pregnancy. I felt guilty because I knocked out while they took my son to clean him off & do all the Apgar tests.... I only was able to hold him for a few minutes, & I felt terrible after I woke up. Glad she got her energy back right away!



Well my grandmother always said to me, when she felt women were being lazy - Women that were slaves gave birth and were back in the fields a few hours later. Get your butt up and stop being lazy (per my grandmother).


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Well my grandmother always said to me, when she felt women were being lazy - Women that were slaves gave birth and were back in the fields a few hours later. Get your butt up and stop being lazy (per my grandmother).


Girl! I literally just had a convo with a friend. The "slaves went back in the field hours after giving birth so get off your butt" is a sad commentary often passes down from the elders to the younger tribe members. My grandmother used to say "we're built stronger because we're forced to work harder". This comment is so ripe with issues but sadly still very relevant. Obviously after yesterday's events we were having a very deep convo.


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> How was she able to get up & move around?! She must have been in amazing shape before pregnancy. I felt guilty because I knocked out while they took my son to clean him off & do all the Apgar tests.... I only was able to hold him for a few minutes, & I felt terrible after I woke up. Glad she got her energy back right away!


Congratulations btw!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> How was she able to get up & move around?! She must have been in amazing shape before pregnancy. I felt guilty because I knocked out while they took my son to clean him off & do all the Apgar tests.... I only was able to hold him for a few minutes, & I felt terrible after I woke up. Glad she got her energy back right away!


She has a team, money and was fit. Having money is probably 50-75% of the battle.


----------



## Storm702

Sassys said:


> Well my grandmother always said to me, when she felt women were being lazy - Women that were slaves gave birth and were back in the fields a few hours later. Get your butt up and stop being lazy (per my grandmother).


That's so sad. I can't imagine how awful that must have been for those women. I remember being extremely restless a few days after having my 14 & 11 y/o & having to go for long walks, I just hope I can have these twins naturally, as I've never had a c-section before,  & friends that have had them said they were basically on bed rest....


----------



## Storm702

berrydiva said:


> Congratulations btw!!!


Thanks, but that post was about my 11 y/o.... the twins aren't due until February. I hope I can bounce right back though, so I can roller skate & be cute and all that[emoji1]


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> Thanks, but that post was about my 11 y/o.... the twins aren't due until February. I hope I can bounce right back though, so I can roller skate & be cute and all that[emoji1]


Oh I thought that seemed kind of quick but didn't want to ask if they came early.   to happy healthy remainder of your pregnancy.


----------



## Storm702

berrydiva said:


> Oh I thought that seemed kind of quick but didn't want to ask if they came early.   to happy healthy remainder of your pregnancy.


Thank you! I still have a while to go, but I'm sure it'll seem like no time soon. Still patiently waiting for more pics of Bey's twins....[emoji30]


----------



## Sassys

Storm702 said:


> Thank you! I still have a while to go, but I'm sure it'll seem like no time soon. Still patiently waiting for more pics of Bey's twins....[emoji30]



CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Well my grandmother always said to me, when she felt women were being lazy - Women that were slaves gave birth and were back in the fields a few hours later. Get your butt up and stop being lazy (per my grandmother).


please tell me, just out of sheet curiosity - what is it with you and slave mothers? its like the second post you've made comparing todays women after giving birth to slaves after giving birth.  Slaves had NO choice.  So they didn't have time or a choice to be lazy.  it just wasn't an option.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> please tell me, just out of sheet curiosity - what is it with you and slave mothers? its like the second post you've made comparing todays women after giving birth to slaves after giving birth.  Slaves had NO choice.  So they didn't have time or a choice to be lazy.  it just wasn't an option.



I don't feel like explaining a comment that was made by my grandmother when we were younger. Yes, I repeated the comment twice.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh ok


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It's an extreme analogy becuse no one should be expected to return to work or in that case slavery  hours after giving birth. Let's not discuss how many slaves were raped by their owners. 

Too much? Well let's talk about Beyoncé. Lol.


----------



## MahoganyQT

terebina786 said:


> That belly piercing looks painful.  I need to dig my speedy out one of these days.



I had one in college. My body rejected it and I took it out way before getting pregnant. I couldn't imagine still having one.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Sassys said:


> Just saying...
> 
> *Basketball Coach Back on Sidelines Five Hours After Giving Birth
> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=2953467*


All I can say to you is there are massive cultural differences between Americans and Aussies, this is not something that would be celebrated over here, on the contrary. I know our entire health system and maternity leave is very different so that would, no doubt, contribute to such different attitudes. I have some friends with cushy government jobs about to have babies and they are contemplating whether they should take a year of maternity leave or two years and I'm thinking "do you really need two years off, that seems a bit excessive" (a year is generally standard over here). But we all live in our own bubbles and if something like that is an option that's available to you, you can see why something like this story would seem crazy in comparison.


----------



## berrydiva

Prima Ballerina said:


> All I can say to you is there are massive cultural differences between Americans and Aussies, this is not something that would be celebrated over here, on the contrary. I know our entire health system and maternity leave is very different so that would, no doubt, contribute to such different attitudes. I have some friends with cushy government jobs about to have babies and they are contemplating whether they should take a year of maternity leave or two years and I'm thinking "do you really need two years off, that seems a bit excessive" (a year is generally standard over here). But we all live in our own bubbles and if something like that is an option that's available to you, you can see why something like this story would seem crazy in comparison.


Hence my some women who go back to work within in weeks...reality shapes perspective. *whistles and walks away*


----------



## White Orchid

I'm not a fan of piercings, except for those in your ear, but I really don't get her belly button piercing cos it looks like a fishing hook got caught in there.  Is it meant to look like this, or is it lopsided?


----------



## mkr

It might have something to do with photoshop.


----------



## Sassys

London


----------



## Sassys

*JAY-Z:*
*'KANYE CROSSED THE LINE'*
*... DON'T TALK ABOUT MY FAM*

*Video: http://m.tmz.com/#!article/2017/08/18/jay-z-kanye-crossed-the-line-family/*


----------



## kkfiregirl

Interesting video. If all he did was call Beyoncé a diva and complain about a lack of play dates - it doesn't sound as bad as Jay Z says. 

I've also never heard Jay Z speak, I expected him to sound a bit more eloquent.


----------



## YSoLovely

I would take Jay's "Don't talk about my family" schtick a bit more seriously, if Beyoncé wasn't a celebrity and Kanye's peer in her own right. And what did he say about Bey (and Blue) that was so horrible to begin with? That Bey traded in a killer performance for a gazillion MTV awards?  That's common practice.

Btw, that's the same Jay-Z that rapped about j***ing on his rival's baby mother's daughter's car seat.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> Interesting video. If all he did was call Beyoncé a diva and complain about a lack of play dates - it doesn't sound as bad as Jay Z says.
> 
> I've also never heard Jay Z speak, I expected him to sound a bit more eloquent.


The reality is that Kanye was looking for the attention he got and used Beyonce and Jay's kid to get that attention. Jay didn't even like the fact that Kanye put his own child into it and basically said that people will use that to pit them against each other. But it's all whatever as if Jay hasn't dissed the mother of Nas' child like YSL said.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> I would take Jay's "Don't talk about my family" schtick a bit more seriously, if Beyoncé wasn't a celebrity and Kanye's peer in her own right. And what did he say about Bey (and Blue) that was so horrible to begin with? That Bey traded in a killer performance for a gazillion MTV awards?  That's common practice.
> 
> Btw, that's the same Jay-Z that rapped about j***ing on his rival's baby mother's daughter's car seat.



I mean Ye didn't lie...I think most knew or suspected that Bey traded a performance for  awards, it wouldn't be the first time she or other artists have done it. Many artists throw their weight around to get what they want.

I saw snippets of the interview and did a lot of  He sounded spoiled and entitled in regards to black people not supporting Tidal. Dude, it's not our or anyone else's job to make you the next Warren Buffet....find some values outside of money. Two weeks ago Billboard couldn't even release their charts because Tidal was manpulating numbers, go sit. People dragged Ye for only caring about race when it personally affected him and I don't think Jay is much different, tbh. He just uses a different delivery so it sounds better to people.


----------



## berrydiva

Full interview on the Rap Radar Podcast. The interview is mostly just Jay being Jay. It was hard for me to concentrate because they had a lot of food on the table and I'm greedy.

For those who want to know, he discusses:
Kanye at 50:00 and again at ~57:30
the Future reference at ~54:00


----------



## EMDOC

BagOuttaHell said:


> They exercise with the plebs? I'm shocked.



LOL @ with the plebs. It's probably was a private class. Jay, B, and their bodyguard.


----------



## EMDOC

Sassys said:


>



"I smell her fragrance on your Louis knit, boy!!!"


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Beyoncé is definitely bouncing back after the birth of her twins.

The Lemonade star welcomed Rumi and Sir two months ago but she's wasted no time losing the baby weight.

In fact, she flaunted her already svelte yet buxom figure in a series of pics she shared Monday.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-baby-curves-bodycon-dress.html#ixzz4qRYTlDg7


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I spot some retouching but she's bouncing back damn good. That liquid gold has her boobs looking great but let the pregnancy lips go, Bey. Overlining your lips won't bring them back. The poses are a bit much but I guess she's feeling herself, lol. The dress looks cheap but the accessories are fab.


----------



## berrydiva

Her overlined lips are terrible. Her booty looks great in that dress. The rest is just....I guess what everyone else is going on the social networks I guess. I dunno, if I popped out twins, I might act the same. I'll reserve judgement...maybe....


----------



## sdkitty

Since she's such a huge star and a goddess, etc., why is this type of self-promotion necessary?


----------



## deltalady

I'm loving her emerald ring! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I mean Ye didn't lie...I think most knew or suspected that Bey traded a performance for  awards, it wouldn't be the first time she or other artists have done it. Many artists throw their weight around to get what they want.
> 
> I saw snippets of the interview and did a lot of  *He sounded spoiled and entitled in regards to black people not supporting Tidal. Dude, it's not our or anyone else's job to make you the next Warren Buffet....find some values outside of money. *Two weeks ago Billboard couldn't even release their charts because Tidal was manpulating numbers, go sit. People dragged Ye for only caring about race when it personally affected him and I don't think Jay is much different, tbh. He just uses a different delivery so it sounds better to people.



I don't like when people tell me to support a business (just) because it's black owned and in the same breath call you a self-hater or crab in a barrell if you don't or voice legit criticism. No, Sir.  



sdkitty said:


> Since she's such a huge star and a goddess, etc., why is this type of self-promotion necessary?



Ego. 
Plus, she gotta keep the Hive _gagging_ until she has something of substance to offer again.


----------



## sdkitty

YSoLovely said:


> I don't like when people tell me to support a business (just) because it's black owned and in the same breath call you a self-hater or crab in a barrell if you don't or voice legit criticism. No, Sir.
> 
> 
> 
> Ego.
> Plus, she gotta keep the Hive _gagging_ until she has something of substance to offer again.


well IMO any grown woman who wants to be part of a "hive" worshiping a celeb must not have a lot of self-esteem


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> Since she's such a huge star and a goddess, etc., why is this type of self-promotion necessary?


This is how it goes now with these entertainers. It's sad. I preferred her private.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I feel that way about both of them.



YSoLovely said:


> I don't like when people tell me to support a business (just) because it's black owned and in the same breath call you a self-hater or crab in a barrell if you don't or voice legit criticism. No, Sir.
> 
> 
> 
> Ego.
> Plus, she gotta keep the Hive _gagging_ until she has something of substance to offer again.




 He used LaVar to further prove his point and it was still a nah. I don't think people take issue with Lavar wanting to create something with for his son, they take issue with his belligerence and the fact that those $500 shoes are MF'n gahdamn ugly. Mr "I'm not a businessman, I'm a business, man" needs to get over himself. Rather than blaming people for not supporting, reexamine your product and think of ways to make it better and more appealing to the consumer...that's what businesses do, man.


----------



## baglover1973

ugh she looks silly!! what is she trying to prove?   Isn't she "queen b"? bey, whatever? 
Plus she is so starting to look exactly like her sister and not like herself...when did that happen? either way, those pictures make me sad that she feels like that is what people want to see.  She is a grown woman with children and a husband...those pictures are embarrassing.


----------



## sdkitty

baglover1973 said:


> ugh she looks silly!! what is she trying to prove?   Isn't she "queen b"? bey, whatever?
> Plus she is so starting to look exactly like her sister and not like herself...when did that happen? either way, those pictures make me sad that she feels like that is what people want to see.  She is a grown woman with children and a husband...those pictures are embarrassing.


Actually I like the curly hair instead of that usual long straight blonde hair....the tight dress, boobs hanging out, overlined lips not so much


----------



## baglover1973

sdkitty said:


> Actually I like the curly hair instead of that usual long straight blonde hair....the tight dress, boobs hanging out, overlined lips not so much


still find it sad and embarrassing for her.  Pretty hair or not.


----------



## sdkitty

baglover1973 said:


> still find it sad and embarrassing for her.  Pretty hair or not.


yes, it's tacky IMO


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I feel that way about both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He used LaVar to further prove his point and it was still a nah*. I don't think people take issue with Lavar wanting to create something with for his son, they take issue with his belligerence and the fact that those $500 shoes are MF'n gahdamn ugly.* Mr "I'm not a businessman, I'm a business, man" needs to get over himself. Rather than blaming people for not supporting, reexamine your product and think of ways to make it better and more appealing to the consumer...that's what businesses do, man.




Ugly, overprized and nobody knows if the quality is any good. If they turn out to be amazing shoes, people might overlook the ugly and the fact that they could buy two pairs of LeBron's sneakers or three pairs of Adidas kicks for the same prize, but until then, no, thank you. Add to this that LaVar is one of the most annoying people I've ever heard and tell me again why I should spend my money on him?
Jay is extra hurt that people are critical of Tidal's ongoing mess. They are on their 4th or 5th CEO in 2 years and every release that is not Bey or Jay has been botched. The arrogance and pretentiousness of their launch event is still lingering in people's minds and what exactly does Tidal do "for the culture"? Report fake streaming numbers to make sure DJ Khaled gets the #1 album? Stream Meek's album infront of the paywall to boost his chart position? Shady sh**. And haven't they been accused of underpaying artists their damn self? Issa fraud.
And frankly, I'm not here for the exclusivity. I'm not about to sign up to three streaming services because Artist A has a deal with Tidal, Artist B with Apple and Artist C with Spotify.

I have a lot of thoughts about this "new & improved, conscious" Jay and not too many of them are positive.


----------



## YSoLovely

baglover1973 said:


> ugh she looks silly!! what is she trying to prove?   Isn't she "queen b"? bey, whatever?
> Plus she is so starting to look exactly like her sister and not like herself...when did that happen? either way, those pictures make me sad* that she feels like that is what people want to see.  *She is a grown woman with children and a husband...those pictures are embarrassing.




It is, though. They are living vicariously through Bey and her "snapback". If she slays, they slay. 
My default setting is recognizing Bey as a marketing genius and thinking everything she does is calculated and designed to enhance her brand.

However, she might just feel a little unsexy after having twins and that instant gratification is REAL. Ain't nothing quite as powerful as thousands of people commenting how much you _slaaaayyyyyy, mama!!!! _


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She is skipping dangerously close to Mariah Carey land here.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

sdkitty said:


> Since she's such a huge star and a goddess, etc., why is this type of self-promotion necessary?



That's exactly what I was thinking, that first pic in particular looks like every teenage girl I know posing on social media. It's a bit desperate and and basic for a goddess and biggest superstar in the world.


----------



## Sandi.el

Those dresses always do the booty justice. Didn't Kim k wear a black version of this??

The over lined lips have got to go. I love Beyoncé but sometimes she pisses me off with her IG ish lol


----------



## sdkitty

Sandi.el said:


> Those dresses always do the booty justice. Didn't Kim k wear a black version of this??
> 
> The over lined lips have got to go. I love Beyoncé but sometimes she pisses me off with her IG ish lol


the over lined lip looks kinda like a mustache to me


----------



## YSoLovely

sdkitty said:


> the over lined lip looks kinda like a mustache to me



 And it's not like she needs it. Her natural lips are just fine.


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> ugh she looks silly!! what is she trying to prove?   Isn't she "queen b"? bey, whatever?
> Plus she is so starting to look exactly like her sister and not like herself...when did that happen? either way, those pictures make me sad that she feels like that is what people want to see.  She is a grown woman with children and a husband...those pictures are embarrassing.


The way you guys speak sometimes makes me wonder if when you have a kid you have to stop being/feeling sexy, stop liking your body, stop wanting to show the body you've worked hard on, and just have to wrap up life. If I drop out twins and still have snatchback at 35, I'd probably be doing the same.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> This is how it goes now with these entertainers. It's sad. *I preferred her private*.


This, all day.


----------



## terebina786

I had second hand embarrassment for her when I saw those pics.  That dress is so cheap looking and her poses aren't sexy.  But she's snapping back really well.  Just wish she'd learn to style herself better.


----------



## floatinglili

She seems to have gotten over her Frida Kahlo phase. I'm kind of relieved. There's only so much grandiosity an ordinary pleb like me can handle in a single photo image lol.


----------



## berrydiva

floatinglili said:


> She seems to have gotten over her Frida Kahlo phase. I'm kind of relieved. There's only so much grandiosity an ordinary pleb like me can handle in a single photo image lol.


lol


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I had second hand embarrassment for her when I saw those pics.  That dress is so cheap looking and her poses aren't sexy.  But she's snapping back really well.  Just wish she'd learn to style herself better.


She's always had terrible style, I don't think we'll ever see great styling from her unfortunately.


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> The way you guys speak sometimes makes me wonder if when you have a kid you have to stop being/feeling sexy, stop liking your body, stop wanting to show the body you've worked hard on, and just have to wrap up life. If I drop out twins and still have snatchback at 35, I'd probably be doing the same.



Here we go again, I'll bite.  I have had a child, 2 actually,. (The second at the age of 33 so not far off from her 35)  I didn't always feel sexy, no.  But I didn't run around like a 12 year old who just got her instagram account either.  I worked out and bounced back quickly myself, and I did it for me, not for the approval of everyone else.  AND I didn't use photoshop to make everyone think I looked a way that I didn't.  Your opinion isn't the only "right" way to think or feel.


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> Here we go again, I'll bite.  I have had a child, 2 actually,. (The second at the age of 33 so not far off from her 35)  I didn't always feel sexy, no.  But I didn't run around like a 12 year old who just got her instagram account either.  I worked out and bounced back quickly myself, and I did it for me, not for the approval of everyone else.  AND I didn't use photoshop to make everyone think I looked a way that I didn't.  Your opinion isn't the only "right" way to think or feel.


Who said my opinion is the only right way to think or feel? Just because I have one and/or vocalize it doesn't mean I think it's right. Often comments are made on here that use the phrase "....and she has children" which carries a suggested behavior that makes one more acceptable; often times it's directly associated with a woman's clothing choices. There's a sentiment around here that you have to dress a certain way once you get to a certain age and/or have kids. I find that perplexing especially from women of certain ages and many of whom have children. Get out your feels and own your words.

I often wonder what I would've done had YouTube, IG, Snap and FB been around when I was in college; I try to stay away from the definitive "I wouldn't have dones" because it's a different generation and social networks are so accessible. And where am I suggesting that you have to feel sexy for anyone but yourself? As a matter of fact, most of my posts advocate doing what feels good for you. So miss me. I'm older than Beyonce and again if I pop out twins and snapped the hell back, I may do the same even though I comment that she looks ridic on the regular.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This isn't new. She has been desperate for attention for a while. I noticed it more and more since the My Life is Better Than Yours HBO special. IMO the reason her and Kim are so over the top with the lack of clothing and what not, on and off stage, is because they aren't getting what they want/need at home. One husband  never seems to be around and the other has admittedly cheated.

Plus with Beyonce being an entertainer she is use to adulation. Which is why I think she was so quick to get back to the stage after having Blue and has toured so much in the past few years.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> This isn't new. She has been desperate for attention for a while. I noticed it more and more since the My Life is Better Than Yours HBO special. IMO the reason her and Kim are so over the top with the lack of clothing and what not, on and off stage, is because they aren't getting what they want/need at home. One husband is never seems to be around and the other has admittedly cheated.
> 
> Plus with Beyonce being an entertainer she is use to adulation. Which is why I think she was so quick to get back to the stage after having Blue and has toured so much in the past few years.


I feel like embracing the whole IG/social networking thing eventually forces some people into craving attention; especially if they're not getting the attention they want like you said. Add on the fact that they have to be active on social media and it just gets magnified.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> She's always had terrible style, I don't think we'll ever see great styling from her unfortunately.



I feel like Beyonce has her moments. Sometimes it's really just one or two or ten items you'd have to remove/switch up and she'd look good.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Who said my opinion is the only right way to think or feel? Just because I have one and/or vocalize it doesn't mean I think it's righ*t. Often comments are made on here that use the phrase "....and she has children" which carries a suggested behavior that makes one more acceptable; often times it's directly associated with a woman's clothing choices. *There's a sentiment around here that you have to dress a certain way once you get to a certain age and/or have kids. I find that perplexing especially from women of certain ages and many of whom have children. Get out your feels and own your words.
> 
> I often wonder what I would've done had YouTube, IG, Snap and FB been around when I was in college; I try to stay away from the definitive "I wouldn't have dones" because it's a different generation and social networks are so accessible. And where am I suggesting that you have to feel sexy for anyone but yourself? As a matter of fact, most of my posts advocate doing what feels good for you. So miss me. I'm older than Beyonce and again if I pop out twins and snapped the hell back, I may do the same even though I comment that she looks ridic on the regular.



I agree with you, but I don't think this is what anyone here implied regarding Beyonce.
It's more they fact that she's presenting herself like an IG Thot. Her pictures have this air of _desperation_ that you wouldn't expect from BEYONCÈ™, if you know what I mean.

Like, when her tumblr/new website first launched post-Blue, she uploaded _tons _of pictures, but they had a distinctively different feel to them than say Kim K's thirst traps. Now they're one and the same and that strikes some people as odd. Including me.


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I spot some retouching but she's bouncing back damn good. That liquid gold has her boobs looking great but let the pregnancy lips go, Bey. Overlining your lips won't bring them back. The poses are a bit much but I guess she's feeling herself, lol. The dress looks cheap but the accessories are fab.


so can anyone explain the lip liner?  I understand lining just outside your lips to make them appear fuller but in her case it looks like she didn't even try to make it look like part of the upper lip?  Is this a thing now?  Also, she's a black woman with naturally full lips so why do this?


----------



## DC-Cutie

it honestly looked like Little Blue applied her lipstick..


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> I agree with you, but I don't think this is what anyone here implied regarding Beyonce.
> It's more they fact that she's presenting herself like an IG Thot. Her pictures have this air of _desperation_ that you wouldn't expect from BEYONCÈ™, if you know what I mean.
> 
> *Like, when her tumblr/new website first launched post-Blue, she uploaded tons of pictures, but they had a distinctively different feel to them than say Kim K's thirst traps. Now they're one and the same and that strikes some people as odd. Including me*.



Totally agree with the bolded.
I really liked the original tumblr page she created after Blue was born. The pictures she shared on there seemed genuinely personal and organic (even though I wasn't impressed by the new over-sharing Bey & Jay, preferred them when they were private and kept a bit of mystery around their relationship/family).
Nowadays the pictures the Carters share are over-thought, posed and pretty tacky. They should consider taking things down a notch or ten.


----------



## mkr

Could any of this have to do with Kim/Kanye?  They're kinda at war and it kinda looks like B is throwing something in their face. Plus B had twins 2 months ago and her body is bangin.   It took Kim a year and she only had one.


----------



## Storm702

mkr said:


> Could any of this have to do with Kim/Kanye?  They're kinda at war and it kinda looks like B is throwing something in their face. Plus B had twins 2 months ago and her body is bangin.   It took Kim a year and she only had one.


I feel like the things Bey used to look down on Kim for are things she's doing now herself.... things she doesn't have to do because she's already earned her fame through talent & longevity.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

mkr said:


> Could any of this have to do with Kim/Kanye?  They're kinda at war and it kinda looks like B is throwing something in their face. Plus B had twins 2 months ago and her body is bangin.   It took Kim a year and she only had one.



I don't think that's the case at all and if it were it makes Bey look lame and pressed AF. All the blessings surrounding her atm, Kim K should be the furthest thing from her mind.

I think the pics serve two purposes, a) to feed her ego and b) to feed her fans thirst for pics/glimpse into her personal life. It's not much deeper than that.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> I agree with you, but I don't think this is what anyone here implied regarding Beyonce.
> It's more they fact that she's presenting herself like an IG Thot. Her pictures have this air of _desperation_ that you wouldn't expect from BEYONCÈ™, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Like, when her tumblr/new website first launched post-Blue, she uploaded _tons _of pictures, but they had a distinctively different feel to them than say Kim K's thirst traps. Now they're one and the same and that strikes some people as odd. Including me.


Beyonce had/has quite the many thotty moments in many of her videos and on/off the red carpet. How is this new? I don't follow her on IG but from what I remember of her IG post here, she's often in body revealing outfits while contorting herself in poses that look completely uncomfortable. (I'm thinking of the ones when she was always in the elevator in their TriBeCa house).

Her initial tumblr/website pics maintained her privacy, were fairly candid but were also artistic to some degree. However, I also remember soooo many people, including tpf members, complaining that she's not showing Blue's face (why post a pic of Blue if you're only going to show her feet/back of head, fingers, toes, etc), why doesn't she join IG, wanting to see her outfits, more of her life, etc. She gives into all of the IG fcukery and what folks wanted in the first place...now people are complaining that she's doing to much which is what everyone wanted from her in the first place.


----------



## sparkle7

She has a a large fan base and many of them are younger.  I think she is giving her fans what they want.  In addition she's closer to 40   than 20. I feel that she is trying to keep the younger fan base as long as she can.  I They are more likely to buy all the stuff that she hocks. I  also think that  she is just as much as a narcissist as Kim K and needs her ego stroked. But  she actually has talent and something more than her looks to be proud of


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has a young fan base?


----------



## berrydiva

sparkle7 said:


> She has a a large fan base and many of them are younger.  I think she is giving her fans what they want.  In addition she's closer to 40   than 20. I feel that she is trying to keep the younger fan base as long as she can.  I They are more likely to buy all the stuff that she hocks. I  also think that  she is just as much as a narcissist as Kim K and needs her ego stroked. But  she actually has talent and something more than her looks to be proud of


I though her average fan age was in their late 20s/early 30s? When did that change?


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> I though her average fan age was in their late 20s/early 30s? When did that change?



I think she has the entire 20s and 30s on lock. At the concerts I've been to, her crowds have been pretty diverse.




berrydiva said:


> Beyonce had/has quite the many thotty moments in many of her videos and on/off the red carpet. How is this new? I don't follow her on IG but from what I remember of her IG post here, she's often in body revealing outfits while contorting herself in poses that look completely uncomfortable. (I'm thinking of the ones when she was always in the elevator in their TriBeCa house).
> 
> Her initial tumblr/website pics maintained her privacy, were fairly candid but were also artistic to some degree. However, I also remember soooo many people, including tpf members, complaining that she's not showing Blue's face (why post a pic of Blue if you're only going to show her feet/back of head, fingers, toes, etc)*, why doesn't she join IG, wanting to see her outfits, more of her life, etc. She gives into all of the IG fcukery and what folks wanted in the first place...now people are complaining that she's doing to much which is what everyone wanted from her in the first place. *



I don't think wanting to see her outfits and wanting Bey to look like an IG thot are quite the same. If you like what you see (referring to her initial tumblr), it's natural to want _more_. I don't think anyone expected Bey to_ give in_ to that, though. 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't think that's the case at all and if it were it makes Bey look lame and pressed AF. All the blessings surrounding her atm, Kim K should be the furthest thing from her mind.
> 
> *I think the pics serve two purposes, a) to feed her ego and b) to feed her fans thirst for pics/glimpse into her personal life. It's not much deeper than that.*



+1

At least she's not shilling for Fashion Nova or Flat Tummy Tea on there


----------



## Sandi.el

I just want her Snapchat name [emoji24]


----------



## YSoLovely

*Jay-Z and Beyoncé land a $52.8-million mortgage for Bel-Air mansion*

Jay-Z and Beyoncé may be worth more than a billion dollars combined, but the couple ultimately used conventional financing in order to purchase their first Los Angeles-area home.

*The rapper/hip-hop magnate and his superstar wife, through blind trusts, paid $88 million for the sprawling contemporary estate, public records now show. Also revealed in the records is that the couple is carrying a mortgage amount of $52.8 million.*

Plug that into any mortgage rate calculator (we happened to used Google’s search-based calculator) and that amounts to 30 years of monthly payments at $252,075 based on an interest rate of 4%.

To put that into perspective, that’s roughly 40% of the July median sales price — $610,000 — for single-family homes in Los Angeles County, according to CoreLogic. It's also about $50,000 more than the U.S. median home value of $200,400, according to Zillow.






Jay-Z and Beyoncé's new home in Bel-Air has 30,000 square feet of living space, four pools and a wellness center. (Splash News)

So what does $88 million buy in L.A.?

For Jay-Z and Beyoncé, *its a monolithic-vibe modern mansion with approximately 30,000 square feet of living space, four outdoor swimming pools and a spa and wellness center.*

Developed by Dean McKillen, the son of Irish billionaire and property investor Paddy McKillen,* the residence sits behind gates on about two acres and comprises six structures. Amenities include spa and wellness facilities, a media room and separate staff quarter. There’s also a full-sized basketball court.*

*McKillen bought the property through a corporate entity four years ago for $15 million, records show. The developed property was completed this year.*

The off-market transaction is now the highest sale of 2017 in Los Angeles County, besting the $85-million deal for David Geffen’s Malibu compound that recorded in May. *Historically, it is L.A.’s six-largest sale of a single-family home, trailing last year’s pair of $100-million deals, the 2000 sale of the Conrad Hilton estate for $94 million, the $90-million sale of Owlwood and Fleur de Lys, which traded three years ago for $88.3 million.*

Jay-Z, whose legal name is Shawn Carter, is considered among the greatest performers in hip-hop, with nearly two dozen Grammy Awards to his name. “Reasonable Doubt,” “The Blueprint” and “The Black Album” are among his many hit records.

Beyoncé Knowles-Carter, winner of 22 Grammys, gained fame as a member of Destiny’s Child before striking out on her own to become one of the world’s bestselling solo artists. Her most recent album, “Lemonade,” has sold more than 2.5 million albums worldwide.

They have a combined net worth of $1.16 billion, according to Forbes.

http://www.latimes.com/business/rea...op-jay-z-beyonce-mortgage-20170821-story.html


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Beyonce had/has quite the many thotty moments in many of her videos and on/off the red carpet. How is this new? I don't follow her on IG but from what I remember of her IG post here, she's often in body revealing outfits while contorting herself in poses that look completely uncomfortable. (I'm thinking of the ones when she was always in the elevator in their TriBeCa house).
> 
> Her initial tumblr/website pics maintained her privacy, were fairly candid but were also artistic to some degree. However, I also remember soooo many people, including tpf members, complaining that she's not showing Blue's face (why post a pic of Blue if you're only going to show her feet/back of head, fingers, toes, etc), why doesn't she join IG, wanting to see her outfits, more of her life, etc. *She gives into all of the IG fcukery and what folks wanted in the first place...now people are complaining that she's doing to much which is what everyone wanted from her in the first place. *



Her instagram doesn't show "inside her life". She only post (her people only post), LOTD type pics. None of the pics are candid. Her mom's IG is more candid than Bey.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Her instagram doesn't show "inside her life". She only post (her people only post), LOTD type pics. None of the pics are candid. Her mom's IG is more candid than Bey.


I know....I was referring to her tumblr/website when they were new when referring to the pics being candid. Her IG is the typical IG fcukery....that's what everyone wanted now it's a problem. No pleasing anyone.


----------



## sdkitty

YSoLovely said:


> *Jay-Z and Beyoncé land a $52.8-million mortgage for Bel-Air mansion*
> 
> Jay-Z and Beyoncé may be worth more than a billion dollars combined, but the couple ultimately used conventional financing in order to purchase their first Los Angeles-area home.
> 
> *The rapper/hip-hop magnate and his superstar wife, through blind trusts, paid $88 million for the sprawling contemporary estate, public records now show. Also revealed in the records is that the couple is carrying a mortgage amount of $52.8 million.*
> 
> Plug that into any mortgage rate calculator (we happened to used Google’s search-based calculator) and that amounts to 30 years of monthly payments at $252,075 based on an interest rate of 4%.
> 
> To put that into perspective, that’s roughly 40% of the July median sales price — $610,000 — for single-family homes in Los Angeles County, according to CoreLogic. It's also about $50,000 more than the U.S. median home value of $200,400, according to Zillow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay-Z and Beyoncé's new home in Bel-Air has 30,000 square feet of living space, four pools and a wellness center. (Splash News)
> 
> So what does $88 million buy in L.A.?
> 
> For Jay-Z and Beyoncé, *its a monolithic-vibe modern mansion with approximately 30,000 square feet of living space, four outdoor swimming pools and a spa and wellness center.*
> 
> Developed by Dean McKillen, the son of Irish billionaire and property investor Paddy McKillen,* the residence sits behind gates on about two acres and comprises six structures. Amenities include spa and wellness facilities, a media room and separate staff quarter. There’s also a full-sized basketball court.*
> 
> *McKillen bought the property through a corporate entity four years ago for $15 million, records show. The developed property was completed this year.*
> 
> The off-market transaction is now the highest sale of 2017 in Los Angeles County, besting the $85-million deal for David Geffen’s Malibu compound that recorded in May. *Historically, it is L.A.’s six-largest sale of a single-family home, trailing last year’s pair of $100-million deals, the 2000 sale of the Conrad Hilton estate for $94 million, the $90-million sale of Owlwood and Fleur de Lys, which traded three years ago for $88.3 million.*
> 
> Jay-Z, whose legal name is Shawn Carter, is considered among the greatest performers in hip-hop, with nearly two dozen Grammy Awards to his name. “Reasonable Doubt,” “The Blueprint” and “The Black Album” are among his many hit records.
> 
> Beyoncé Knowles-Carter, winner of 22 Grammys, gained fame as a member of Destiny’s Child before striking out on her own to become one of the world’s bestselling solo artists. Her most recent album, “Lemonade,” has sold more than 2.5 million albums worldwide.
> 
> They have a combined net worth of $1.16 billion, according to Forbes.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/rea...op-jay-z-beyonce-mortgage-20170821-story.html


Since they're living the huge life and since I know Jay came from being poor and I'm sure experienced prejudice, I'd love to see them do something in the anti-hate movement as George and Amal Clooney have done, donating a million dollars to Southern Poverty Law Center to fight “bigotry and hate” in the wake of the events in Charlottesville.  
I think that would be a lot better publicity than posing in a tight dress.  But I'm not her fan base.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> Since they're living the huge life and since I know Jay came from being poor and I'm sure experienced prejudice, I'd love to see them do something in the anti-hate movement as George and Amal Clooney have done, donating a million dollars to Southern Poverty Law Center to fight “bigotry and hate” in the wake of the events in Charlottesville.
> I think that would be a lot better publicity than posing in a tight dress.  But I'm not her fan base.


They do donate a lot and have foundations. Beyonce recently announced college scholarships under her Formation Foundation, Jay spent millions to build water pipelines in Angola IIRC, he has the Shawn Carter foundation that helps with education for kids in need, they've donated millions to many causes including BLM which I'm going to guess they see as more aligned to their perspective than SPLC....and many more over the years.

All one needs to do is google jay-z and beyonce philanthropy.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> They do donate a lot and have foundations. Beyonce recently announced college scholarships under her Formation Foundation, Jay spent millions to build water pipelines in Angola IIRC, he has the Shawn Carter foundation that helps with education for kids in need, they've donated millions to many causes including BLM which I'm going to guess they see as more aligned to their perspective than SPLC....and many more over the years.


thank you
I had heard about Beyonce's scholarships but it didn't sound like a huge amount of money relative to her wealth.  I wasn't aware of the Shawn Carter Foundation.  Thank you


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> They do donate a lot and have foundations. Beyonce recently announced college scholarships under her Formation Foundation, Jay spent millions to build water pipelines in Angola IIRC, he has the Shawn Carter foundation that helps with education for kids in need, they've donated millions to many causes including BLM which I'm going to guess they see as more aligned to their perspective than SPLC....and many more over the years.
> 
> All one needs to do is google jay-z and beyonce philanthropy.




+ LaVerne Cox announced just yesterday that she's working on a project with Beyoncé. She used the hashtag #TransIsBeautiful, so I assume it's either a documentary or initiative to support the trans community. More info is coming on 9/6


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> thank you
> I had heard about Beyonce's scholarships but it didn't sound like a huge amount of money relative to her wealth.  I wasn't aware of the Shawn Carter Foundation.  Thank you


I don't know how much her Formation scholarships gave but I know the SC Foundation has given millions in scholarships.  Jay Z meeting with Andrew Cuomo to lobby for reform of the justice system, giving out scholarships and bailing folks out of jail who get arrested for being a part of anti-hate protest are probably far more impactful to communities similar to where he came from than donating to the SPLC to be honest.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

90M bucks gets you two acres and neighbors in Cali. smh


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> 90M bucks gets you two acres and neighbors in Cali. smh


the size of that house is ridiculous to me.....even if I had their money I wouldn't want that.  To each his/her own


----------



## berrydiva

I just realized that the article is basically saying they put down a $35 million downpayment. LOLOL. But then again, that's really only 40% of the sale price....if we dropped 40% on a home, it wouldn't seem that crazy and instead sound like good money management I suppose. I read last week that Bill Gates donated $4.6bn to the Bill/Melinda foundation, which was *only* 5% of his wealth....so these dollar amounts are all relative I guess.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think the size is kind of ridiculous but then I think of all the people they will have to employ for the upkeep. So that's not bad.


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think the size is kind of ridiculous but then I think of all the people they will have to employ for the upkeep. So that's not bad.


and I suppose they may want to have relatives stay with them and still have their privacy


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

Why does she need the curtains?


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Why does she need the curtains?


and why is she posing in that unflattering outfit?


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> and why is she posing in that unflattering outfit?


I actually think this is one of her cuter outfits (this might not be saying much since she generally has bad styling). What do you find unflattering about it?


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I actually think this is one of her cuter outfits (this might not be saying much since she generally has bad styling). What do you find unflattering about it?


I don't like the tee shirt dress thing.  And I don't find her legs to be pretty.  Just my opinion.   I know when she's in her costumes showing her whole figure, people think she looks great.   I don't have beautiful legs either but I don't show mine off as if they were.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think I'd rather live in Malibu than that 90M house they just bought. Decisions...decisions..


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think I'd rather live in Malibu than that 90M house they just bought. Decisions...decisions..


me too
I much rather have a smaller house on the ocean where we could find eachother


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I don't like the tee shirt dress thing.  And I don't find her legs to be pretty.  Just my opinion.   I know when she's in her costumes showing her whole figure, people think she looks great.   I don't have beautiful legs either but I don't show mine off as if they were.


Gotcha.

I kind of wish more dresses were cut that way so they don't ride up in the back or so that the back isn't higher than the front.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks cute. Her legs have lost some of their firmness due to pregnancy but I generally like her legs...I'm def part of the 'thick thighs save lives' brigade.


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> I just realized that the article is basically saying they put down a $35 million downpayment. LOLOL. But then again, that's really only 40% of the sale price....if we dropped 40% on a home, it wouldn't seem that crazy and instead sound like good money management I suppose. I read last week that Bill Gates donated $4.6bn to the Bill/Melinda foundation, which was *only* 5% of his wealth....so these dollar amounts are all relative I guess.



Putting down 40% isn't really a good financial decision. I assume that their underwriter required them to put this amount down due to the very large size of the mortgage and risk involved in underwriting what is clearly an overpriced house.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> Putting down 40% isn't really a good financial decision. I assume that their underwriter required them to put this amount down due to the very large size of the mortgage and risk involved in underwriting what is clearly an overpriced house.


I had a responce but thought better. It's possible my former firm may have possibly managed some possible aspect of their finances so I'll say, I agree with you in concept.  and....


If I had to advise high profile purchases, it would be to make a purchase like this under a trust and trusts are taxed.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I actually think this is one of her cuter outfits (this might not be saying much since she generally has bad styling). What do you find unflattering about it?


This is the nicest outfit she's worn in months.


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> This is the nicest outfit she's worn in months.


----------



## chelseavrb

I love this woman but I hope she gets her butt lift fixed before she starts whatever she does next. The baby weight has made it look so obvious and she will get dragged and compared to Kim K. It's not a good look.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jay and JT are headlining the SB in 2018. Meanwhile Janet....

I knew that if they let a rapper headline they would pair them with a pop star because that's the only way a rapper would be allowed to headline  I feel like this pairing is a bit late tho.


----------



## berrydiva

chelseavrb said:


> I love this woman but I hope she gets her butt lift fixed before she starts whatever she does next. The baby weight has made it look so obvious and she will get dragged and compared to Kim K. It's not a good look.


I'm sorry what? You're delusional. I'm far from a Bey stan but what you're seeing is a natural butt that has been through 2 pregnancies and age. And her behind is nowhere near Kim's tragic diaper butt. Beyonce is hardly rocking thin thighs. What is she going to be dragged for exactly?


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Jay and JT are headlining the SB in 2018. Meanwhile Janet....
> 
> I knew that if they let a rapper headline they would pair them with a pop star because that's the only way a rapper would be allowed to headline  I feel like this pairing is a bit late tho.


I don't want to see either one of them headlining the SB as a hardcore football fan and general hip-hop stan. 

But like I've been saying for awhile, hip-hop culture is pop culture so it was only a matter of time that hip-hop acts start appearing as the SBHTS artists.  We're gonna see the Migos in a year or two.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

When was the last time Justin put out an album? Seems odd to me.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Jay and JT are headlining the SB in 2018. Meanwhile Janet....*
> 
> I knew that if they let a rapper headline they would pair them with a pop star because that's the only way a rapper would be allowed to headline  I feel like this pairing is a bit late tho.



I think it's just rumors for now (still crossing my fingers that Pink gets the gig), but if it's true, it's a sketchy decision by Jay "Black Power" Z. Janet, a black woman, is still blacklisted by the NFL, while Justin, a white man, felt barely any repercussions for_ their_ wardrobe malfunction.

I don't mind Jay performing, even though I don't think his live shows are very entertaining, but if he plays a part in Timberlake's triumphant return to the Super Bowl stage while Janet is still on the sidelines, it's_ F**K Jay Z_ like it's 2001 again.


----------



## mkr

chelseavrb said:


> I love this woman but I hope she gets her butt lift fixed before she starts whatever she does next. The baby weight has made it look so obvious and she will get dragged and compared to Kim K. It's not a good look.


What do you see that I don't?  I don't see anything sagging anywhere on her.  She just spit out twins and looks pretty good.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't mind either but I'd rather see Pink. She's back and it's her time now. Plus she is a great entertainer that has the catalog to do it and contrary to what some may think, she doesn't just fly around in concert.


----------



## berrydiva

I'd love to see Pink too and Queen+Adam Lambert.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> I think it's just rumors for now (still crossing my fingers that Pink gets the gig), but if it's true, it's a sketchy decision by Jay "Black Power" Z. Janet, a black woman, is still blacklisted by the NFL, while Justin, a white man, felt barely any repercussions for_ their_ wardrobe malfunction.
> 
> I don't mind Jay performing, even though I don't think his live shows are very entertaining, but if he plays a part in Timberlake's triumphant return to the Super Bowl stage while Janet is still on the sidelines, it's_ F**K Jay Z_ like it's 2001 again.


ing at Jay "Black Power" Z


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> I think it's just rumors for now (still crossing my fingers that Pink gets the gig), but if it's true, it's a sketchy decision by Jay "Black Power" Z. Janet, a black woman, is still blacklisted by the NFL, while Justin, a white man, felt barely any repercussions for_ their_ wardrobe malfunction.
> 
> I don't mind Jay performing, even though I don't think his live shows are very entertaining, but if he plays a part in Timberlake's triumphant return to the Super Bowl stage while Janet is still on the sidelines, it's_ F**K Jay Z_ like it's 2001 again.



They are rumors but HDD has been pretty spot on with the SB headliners over the years. Jay has a tour to promote and JT is set to release an album soon, it makes sense. 

I don't like P!nk as a person but some of her music is cool and she is a great performer..,good energy. IDGAF about the Super Bowl beyond the halftime show and snack so...I guess this year I'll just be there for the snacks


----------



## berrydiva

My Giants look good on paper as a contender this year. Unfortunately, the Patriots look even better and 16 wins looks doable this year. SMH. But a Giants/Patriots SB would in fact be awesome. If that's the case, I might care about Jay-Z performing so it's a NY act with a NY team.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I'd love to see Pink too and Queen+Adam Lambert.


Yes, To Queen & Adam Lambert! I've mentioned before on PF that they need to headline the SB, like now. They would be my dream performers for the half time show. 
You only have to watch the clip on YouTube of Queen performing at the London 2012 Olympics to see how epic they are still, to this day at performing and electrifying a crowd


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Yes, To Queen & Adam Lambert! I've mentioned before on PF that they need to headline the SB, like now. They would be my dream performers for the half time show.
> You only have to watch the clip on YouTube of Queen performing at the London 2012 Olympics to see how epic they are still, to this day at performing and electrifying a crowd



This is such a great performance and Freddie at the beginning.... thanks for posting it.

It helps that they're still one of my fav bands and Adam Lambert sounds great paired with Queen. They would make for a really great HT show...it just seems like them performing should be a no brainer. I don't get it....


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> This is such a great performance and Freddie at the beginning.... thanks for posting it.
> 
> It helps that they're still one of my fav bands and Adam Lambert sounds great paired with Queen. They would make for a really great HT show...it just seems like them performing should be a no brainer. I don't get it....


Freddie singing at the beginning gives me goosebumps everytime! The fact that he died over 20 years ago and that was just a big screen showing a recording of a concert, yet the crowd were still in the palm of his hands, just incredible  There are very few performers that have or had such powerful stage presence.
Brians guitar solo is just as awesome
Totally agree with your second paragraph, it seems like a no brainer to me too, but hopefully within the next few years it will happen.


----------



## Lounorada

Blue! 
Tumblr



Pics from the book she's releasing...


*Beyoncé Offers a Look Inside 'Lemonade' With New Coffee Table Book*

http://www.billboard.com/articles/columns/hip-hop/7934001/beyonce-lemonade-coffee-table-book
'How to Make Lemonade' is available for pre-order Friday (Aug. 18).
The wonder of Beyoncé's hit visual album _Lemonade_ never stops.
On Thursday (Aug. 17) it was announced that Queen Bey will release a limited edition How to Make Lemonade vinyl box set that comes with a 600-page coffee table book on the making of her visual album. The new book gives a peek behind-the-scenes of the making of such iconic videos as “Sorry,” “Formation" and more, as well as never-before-seen intimate photos of Bey, husband JAY-Z, and daughter Blue Ivy.

To make _Lemonade_ come alive even more, the photo book includes lyrics from the record and personal essays in Beyoncé's handwriting penned across the pages, a forward written by Dr. Michael Eric Dyson, and poetry from Warsaw Shire. Altogether, the new release gives a comprehensive look at the themes and inspiration of the award-winning album.

The entire box set includes a double vinyl version of _Lemonade_, downloads of both the audio and visual album and the coffee table book; it is available for pre-order Friday (Aug. 18) here. The $299.99 box set is estimated to ship later this summer.


----------



## Storm702

How much longer for new twin  pics? Are these on IG & I'm missing it? (TPF is my social media, so I live vicariously through others' IG updates)


----------



## YSoLovely

Jay "explained" the meaning behind the twins' names

_“Rumi is our favorite poet, so it was for our daughter,” he shared. “Sir was like, man, come out the gate. He carries himself like that. He just came out, like, Sir.”_
http://www.essence.com/syndication/jay-z-reveals-why-he-beyonce-chose-names-rumi-sir

I think he's BS'ing about Sir's name. No way did they not come up with a name before he was born


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Jay "explained" the meaning behind the twins' names
> 
> _“Rumi is our favorite poet, so it was for our daughter,” he shared. “Sir was like, man, come out the gate. He carries himself like that. He just came out, like, Sir.”_
> http://www.essence.com/syndication/jay-z-reveals-why-he-beyonce-chose-names-rumi-sir
> 
> I think he's BS'ing about Sir's name. No way did they not come up with a name before he was born


Ok...Rumi makes sense but no sir to Sir.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Between ticket prices and her $300.00  "book" they are selling stuff like they need to raise money to pay rent.


----------



## berrydiva

1249dcnative said:


> Between ticket prices and her $300.00  "book" they are selling stuff like they need to raise money to pay rent.


I might be wrong but thought I read that all the proceeds from the book going to charity?


----------



## sdkitty

1249dcnative said:


> Between ticket prices and her $300.00  "book" they are selling stuff like they need to raise money to pay rent.


I know....a coffee table book like kim K?  really?  she is talented and very rich; why do this?  It seems like she's hungry for more fame.  Really if she was such a queen or goddess (which I personally don't think she is) she should be above all this attention seeking.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I know....a coffee table book like kim K?  really?  she is talented and very rich; why do this?  It seems like she's hungry for more fame.  Really if she was such a queen or goddess (which I personally don't think she is) she should be above all this attention seeking.


Artist don't make money from album sales anymore so they cut distribution deals, tour, promote items, make appearances, etc. Because of the popularity of streaming, there's no money to be made just by making music. Beyonce is not the first to do a coffee table book and she didn't get the idea from Kim....you can pretty much get a coffee table book from a lot of these artists. It's almost like the album jacket that used to have the lyrics. lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The money is going into her pocket. As it should. It is described as a book about the making of her album. Don't see the problem with that.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> The money is going into her pocket. As it should. It is described as a book about the making of her album. Don't see the problem with that.


Thanks. Thought I read it was going to charity. I see no issue with it going to her pocket either. No one gets mad when The Grateful Dead, The Beatles, Adele, or any of these big artists sells items. They all have stores on their official site with expensive items. Beyonce is not doing anything different from anyone else.


----------



## mkr

$300 for a book?  I'll wait for the paperback.


----------



## YSoLovely

mkr said:


> $300 for a book?  I'll wait for the paperback.



 Still better than Gisele's $700 coffee table book full of pictures of her, Gisele and Gisele Bündchen


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Still better than Gisele's $700 coffee table book *full of pictures of her, Gisele and Gisele Bündchen*


----------



## mkr

For that price it better come with a coffee table.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> $300 for a book?  I'll wait for the paperback.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> For that price it better come with a coffee table.


----------



## Sandi.el

berrydiva said:


> My Giants look good on paper as a contender this year. Unfortunately, the Patriots look even better and 16 wins looks doable this year. SMH. But a Giants/Patriots SB would in fact be awesome. If that's the case, I might care about Jay-Z performing so it's a NY act with a NY team.



#PatsNation


----------



## berrydiva

Sandi.el said:


> #PatsNation


Not worried about it if we see that Pats in the SB. A three times upset would be historic.


----------



## YSoLovely

Just when you thought Bey's style couldn't possibly get any worse...











ig:tsr


----------



## Storm702

YSoLovely said:


> Just when you thought Bey's style couldn't possibly get any worse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ig:tsr


What.... what....is that? Why? Who thought that was a good idea?[emoji15]


----------



## White Orchid




----------



## papertiger

YSoLovely said:


> Just when you thought Bey's style couldn't possibly get any worse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ig:tsr





I'm trying to think of something clever to say but something's got caught in my throat


----------



## YSoLovely

papertiger said:


> I'm trying to think of something clever to say but something's got caught in my throat




Don't worry. What's understood... doesn't need to be explained.


----------



## mkr

Nice bandaid.  That's all I got.


----------



## uhpharm01

YSoLovely said:


> Still better than Gisele's $700 coffee table book full of pictures of her, Gisele and Gisele Bündchen


She has a book too.  And her husband had a $300 recipe book, also.


----------



## uhpharm01

YSoLovely said:


> Just when you thought Bey's style couldn't possibly get any worse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ig:tsr


Just terrible.


----------



## its.Katania

uhpharm01 said:


> Just terrible.



That hurts...


----------



## YSoLovely

M.I.A. Festival 9/3

Bey looks fine until you get to her shoes 












twitter.com/bey_legion


----------



## uhpharm01

Happy  Birthday Beyoncé.


----------



## Storm702

uhpharm01 said:


> Happy  Birthday Beyoncé.


Today's music for me to ride to will be from the "B'day" album....all ready to go in my car, time to bump some "Get Me Bodied" & "Upgrade You"![emoji41] [emoji41] [emoji41]


----------



## uhpharm01

Storm702 said:


> Today's music for me to ride to will be from the "B'day" album....all ready to go in my car, time to bump some "Get Me Bodied" & "Upgrade You"![emoji41] [emoji41] [emoji41]


Sounds good.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> M.I.A. Festival 9/3
> 
> Bey looks fine until you get to her shoes
> 
> View attachment 3814707
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814708
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814709
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814710
> 
> twitter.com/bey_legion


They are one style of shoe I would have never imagined Bey wearing 
A nice pair of simple white sneakers could have been cute with that outfit, but no, Beyoncé takes it 10 steps too far.
Besides the badly-put-together outfit, she looks really good.


----------



## gazoo

She does look good. Shoes seem to be trending towards the uglier the more popular. I blame Stella McCartney for restarting the huge flatform trend.


----------



## White Orchid

gazoo said:


> She does look good. Shoes seem to be trending towards the uglier the more popular. I blame Stella McCartney for restarting the huge flatform trend.


I have a Stella bag which I adore, but I agree, her shoes are fugly as.  Funny thing... I volunteer at a thrift store and when I first started, someone donated a pair of the shoes you're referring to, with one small scratch and my colleague grabbed/bought them for like $20.00.  They retail for something like $800.00!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Just when you thought Bey's style couldn't possibly get any worse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ig:tsr









Someone has to tap Marni on the shoulder and tell her to chill the fukc out, immediately. She looks stupid.

On another note Cardi B is having quite the moment with Bodak Yellow. I'm not mad.

The second look is better but still needed some revisions. Different shoes, ditch the windbreaker...could've been worse tho.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If her sister or Rihanna had rocked that Dapper Dan inspired Gucci jacket the results would've been vastly different.


----------



## mkr

BagOuttaHell said:


> If her sister or Rihanna had rocked that Dapper Dan inspired Gucci jacket the results would've been vastly different.


Guilty as charged.


----------



## Sandi.el

Yeah the outfit is horrendous. 

I also agree her MIA look would be nice sans the fugly boots. She def looked much better last year.

 I remember seeing her n being like [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. her green jacket was super cute.


----------



## Esizzle

The outfit is ugly but Bey is looking really good. I cant wait to see a pic of Blue with the twins.


----------



## papertiger

BagOuttaHell said:


> If her sister or Rihanna had rocked that Dapper Dan inspired Gucci jacket the results would've been vastly different.



Gucci is not blameless for this crime, it's def 'aiding and abetting' many criminal acts ATM. And all those hideous Robert Altman's 'Nashville' (1975) type dresses (ironic in the film) need to kept right away from B.

I love people having fun with fashion, being body-confident and not giving a damn... on the other hand I do think they should check a mirror before leaving or at least switch a light on while getting dressed.

I seem to have trouble getting past that logo outfit, apologies. I can't get the image out my mind. I don't know whether it's the cap, the cap _with_ the sleeves, the socks, the socks _with_ the shoes or the Bandaid?...I need to lie down and look at some kittens on YT.


----------



## mkr

papertiger said:


> Gucci is not blameless for this crime, it's def 'aiding and abetting' many criminal acts ATM. And all those hideous Robert Altman's 'Nashville' (1975) type dresses (ironic in the film) need to kept right away from B.
> 
> I love people having fun with fashion, being body-confident and not giving a damn... on the other hand I do think they should check a mirror before leaving or at least switch a light on while getting dressed.
> 
> I seem to have trouble getting past that logo outfit, apologies. I can't get the image out my mind. I don't know whether it's the cap, the cap _with_ the sleeves, the socks, the socks _with_ the shoes or the Bandaid?...I need to lie down and look at some kittens on YT.


PT are you saying you're not ecstatic with what Gucci is doing lately?  Because I'm devastated.


----------



## Yoshi1296

CARDI B!!!


----------



## papertiger

mkr said:


> PT are you saying you're not ecstatic with what Gucci is doing lately?  Because I'm devastated.



I always find something LOL.

Just keep those 'nighties' away from naked flames and don't run in Angel heels.


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> CARDI B!!!


What a character?!  She's so  funny.


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> What a character?!  She's so  funny.



Yes! She's super funny. Her earliest videos were my favorite. Very happy to see her become so successful.


----------



## uhpharm01

Today Beyoncé and Michelle stopped Frenchy's Chicken on Scott St in Houston, TX.


----------



## Lounorada

Meeting with people affected by Hurricane Harvey at a benefit held in Houston on Friday.

Tumblr


----------



## uhpharm01

Lounorada said:


> Meeting with people affected by Hurricane Harvey at a benefit held in Houston on Friday.
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3819860
> View attachment 3819861
> View attachment 3819862
> View attachment 3819864
> View attachment 3819865
> View attachment 3819867
> View attachment 3819868


Those last three photos were taken at her church in Houston, TX.


----------



## uhpharm01

Lounorada said:


> Meeting with people affected by Hurricane Harvey at a benefit held in Houston on Friday.
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3819860
> View attachment 3819861
> View attachment 3819862
> View attachment 3819864
> View attachment 3819865
> View attachment 3819867
> View attachment 3819868



Here's a link where you can watch Beyonce's whole speech during that event. 

https://www.google.com/amp/abc13.co...es-donation-to-harvey-relief-efforts/2392711/


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Today Beyoncé and Michelle stopped Frenchy's Chicken on Scott St in Houston, TX.
> View attachment 3819844


This photo is from twitter.


----------



## 1249dcnative

I wonder if her mother really thinks that she looks better post-surgery.


----------



## kkfiregirl

White Orchid said:


> I have a Stella bag which I adore, but I agree, her shoes are fugly as.  Funny thing... I volunteer at a thrift store and when I first started, someone donated a pair of the shoes you're referring to, with one small scratch and my colleague grabbed/bought them for like $20.00.  They retail for something like $800.00!!!



I need the address of this thrift shop, immediately. [emoji56]


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's so nice to see her in normal clothes.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> For that price it better come with a coffee table.



And some coffee!!!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> This photo is from twitter.



Are those mom jeans?????[emoji30]


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Just when you thought Bey's style couldn't possibly get any worse...



Nobody in their right mind would EVER think that foolishness!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]  this pic proves it can and often does!


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

berrydiva said:


> Thanks. Thought I read it was going to charity. I see no issue with it going to her pocket either. No one gets mad when The Grateful Dead, The Beatles, Adele, or any of these big artists sells items. They all have stores on their official site with expensive items. Beyonce is not doing anything different from anyone else.


!!!!!! You know these white celebs/artists can charge any amount for their work but their is only outrage with black celebs especially Beyonce . Victoria beckham , Kim k , Diane Keaton . Madonna charging close to $1000 for tickets , books and merchandise, Naomi's book cost $3,000 why not bey? If the fans want they want period. Regardless the book sold out quickly , so congrats to bey and Parkwood.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's another photo from Frenchy's twitter page.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love that she took Blue with her, kids need experiences outside of their own bubble.


----------



## LemonDrop

I think she looks cute in that last pic.


----------



## White Orchid

1249dcnative said:


> I wonder if her mother really thinks that she looks better post-surgery.


I know right lol.  She looks positively scary now.  I see Jada Pinkett-Smith going down this route too.


----------



## baglover1973

Bey good shirts....ok.....thought it was for charity....


----------



## uhpharm01

baglover1973 said:


> Bey good shirts....ok.....thought it was for charity....


Yes, those Bey good shirts for her charity.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Those jeans look good on her. Much better than those photo shopped pics she slaps on her IG.


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

Simple outfits suit her best  , when she ventures away from that its a hot mess. The soul cycle seems to be working for her.


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> Bey good shirts....ok.....thought it was for charity....


Her foundation is called "Bey Good".


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Has she had plastic surgery? On Hand and Hand it looked like she had a different nose.


----------



## Sasha2012

She gave birth to the couple's twins, son Sir and daughter Rumi, just three months ago back in June.

And showcasing her impressive post-baby frame, Beyonce put on a seriously leggy display as she joined her husband Jay Z at Rihanna's annual Diamond Ball in New York City on Thursday evening.

Although, the revealing nature of her ball attire saw the Crazy In Love singer, 36, fall victim to a slight wardrobe mishap, as she struggled to manage her frock's VERY daring thigh-high split and ended up flashing her Spanx to onlookers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ake-rare-public-appearance.html#ixzz4skQLqFoA


----------



## berrydiva

Celebs do the strangest things to accommodate their outfit. It looks like they cut off one leg of the spanx. By the looks of her thigh that's showing, she doesn't need the spanx.


----------



## YSoLovely

One legged spanx? 
Bey looks great, though. Just wish she'd worn different shoes.


----------



## YSoLovely

Earlier that day













http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-commands-attention-cleavage-baring-wrap.html



The shoes are meh, but other than that, this is a GREAT look for her


----------



## terebina786

Maybe the one legged spanx was to avoid a peek-a-boo moment since the slit is kind of high.  She looks good though, that colour looks really good on her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The dress she wore to the Diamond ball looks cheapy but her body looks great in it. 

The gold look is good!


----------



## White Orchid

Why is she placing her bag like that?


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> Why is she placing her bag like that?



She always hold her bags in weird ways. Trying to show off the free designer goodies, perhaps?


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> She always hold her bags in weird ways. Trying to show off the free designer goodies, perhaps?


Probably.  Looks a bit daft though.


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> Probably.  Looks a bit daft though.



That's Yoncé for ya. 
Beyoncé and effortless simply do not go together...


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> That's Yoncé for ya.
> Beyoncé and effortless simply do not go together...


Agreed.  She needs a new stylist bad.  I'm still in a quandary over the one-legged Spanx.  Reminds me of a look Demi Moore once tried to pull off and failed.  Is it a fashion mishap or is it deliberate?


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> Agreed.  She needs a new stylist bad.  I'm still in a quandary over the one-legged Spanx.  Reminds me of a look Demi Moore once tried to pull off and failed.  Is it a fashion mishap or is it deliberate?



I recently found out that Bey has three stylists in fact.
#1 Marni, is a complete and utter mess when it comes to anything other than stage wear/costume, who just recently started working with Kendall
https://www.instagram.com/marnixmarni/

#2 Zerina, is much better, simply because she gives Bey much simpler, cleaner looks
https://www.instagram.com/zerinaakers/

Forgot who the 3rd one was 


The one-legged spanx was most definitely deliberate, but what's the point? The one leg we saw looked good without any


----------



## GaitreeS

Bey, we know the size of your thigh and we love you just the same


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Earlier that day
> 
> View attachment 3825035
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825036
> 
> 
> The shoes are meh, but other than that, this is a GREAT look for her


She looks really good!
That TF bag is fugly and looks so cheap.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't like any of it.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


I think my lunch today cost more than that dress 
She has too much money in the bank to be walking around in a dress that looks like it was stitched together in 5 mins with the cheapest material possible.
And what's with the design running up the front of the dress, like laddered tights? Looks like it was used as a cat scratching post.
 @ the (unnecessary) one legged spanx.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> *I think my lunch today cost more than that dress *
> She has too much money in the bank to be walking around in a dress that looks like it was stitched together in 5 mins with the cheapest material possible.
> And what's with the design running up the front of the dress, like laddered tights? Looks like it was used as a cat scratching post.
> @ the (unnecessary) one legged spanx.




It just might - This is a $165 dress. 
She must be on that Cardi B, mixing Fashion Nova with designer clothes, trip


----------



## kkfiregirl

White Orchid said:


> Agreed.  She needs a new stylist bad.  I'm still in a quandary over the one-legged Spanx.  Reminds me of a look Demi Moore once tried to pull off and failed.  Is it a fashion mishap or is it deliberate?



I think she was trying to sculpt her butt since the dress is clingy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's wild how you can be one of the biggest stars in the world with your own camera crew following you around and almost always look a total mess.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> It just might - This is a $165 dress.
> She must be on that Cardi B, mixing Fashion Nova with designer clothes, trip



Well, whatever it is, she should stop


----------



## mkr

The only time I've ever seen her totally together was on stage.


----------



## Esizzle

Oh Bey what are you doing!! If I had her money, not a single hair on me would look out of place.

All I care about is seeing the twins. She needs to release more pics.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

can we get private Beyonce back?


----------



## YSoLovely

Change bags and we're talking 




DC-Cutie said:


> can we get private Beyonce back?



Nope. Gotta keep feeding the Hive and stay on the blogs.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Wait a minute...she looks cute! I would actually wear that, bag and all. Wig isn't dry, outfit is cute, poses aren't doing the most...ok, Bey.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just here for Julius...


----------



## Sweet Fire

This is what happens when your entire existence revolves around trying to appease your man. She's trying to stay youthful and compete with the new crop of women because she knows she's no longer the tight bodied PYT trophy that J was obsessed with. She's trying hard not to loose that appeal and keep J from straying (which I think he still cheating) that its really wearing on her as she looks exhausted.

My friends and I was just talking about how we know the look of a miserable woman and B is not happy but I guess how could you be when you know that you'll never be good enough for your husband and status/money is the only glue that keeps you together. All this trying to prove she still has it has her looking crazy.

Despite how hard she tries she can never go back to what was, she's a woman and a mother now and not the teenager that captured J's heart and she needs to accept that. This is why a man respecting your mind will always hold more value than when a man regards you as a fantasy because at some point the fantasy will die and the appeal you brought into the relationship will be gone. It sucks knowing you can be traded for a newer model at any time.


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Bey has 3 months old twins at home. That's reason enough to look exhausted.


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSoLovely said:


> ^^Bey has 3 months old twins at home. That's reason enough to look exhausted.



She hasn't even been home, she's been traveling. The nannies are dealing with the stress of the twins, not her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Both her and Jay both look exhausted but twins and a 5 yr old tend to do that to you, even if you do have some help.


----------



## Lounorada

The last two outfits look really good on her! If only she could keep it up.
Julius is one _fine_ looking man, even when clutching a Hello Kitty purse


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> The last two outfits look really good on her! If only she could keep it up.
> Julius is one _fine_ looking man, even when clutching a Hello Kitty purse


+1 to Julius


----------



## kkfiregirl

I don't care how much help you have at home - having three kids is exhausting, because you have to think about them all the time. Nannies take care of them and etc., but parents still need to manage the childrens' lives and make decisions about things. 

Newborns are needy ... the family needs about a year to adjust to the presence of two new human beings. And if Beyonce is breastfeeding, she's tired just from doing that!


----------



## Sandi.el

I like the outfit on her sans the bag.


----------



## YSoLovely

*Pop Princess turns Disney Princess! Leggy Beyonce dazzles in TINY mini as she watches Aladdin on Broadway*
*



*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ize-worthy-pins-black-mini.html#ixzz4tCgBHeZc


----------



## Lounorada

Another cute outfit, but she should have gone for a more statement shoe and ditched the distracting white bag.


----------



## Sandi.el

Lounorada said:


> Another cute outfit, but she should have gone for a more statement shoe and ditched the distracting white bag.



Agreed. That bag screams old lady to me. Def doesn't go with the dress.  I will say the baby blue version of the bag is much nicer


----------



## YSoLovely

*The frill of the chase! Beyoncé flaunts her ample cleavage in plunging denim blouse as she packs on the PDA with husband Jay-Z in intimate photos*
















Her rogue eyebrow cracks me up 










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shares-intimate-photos-date-night-Jay-Z.html


----------



## gazoo

I miss elusive Beyonce.


----------



## Sassys

gazoo said:


> I miss elusive Beyonce.



She is gone. They live in LA now, so let the thirst begin.


----------



## mkr

She does need to groom her eyebrows.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What is she trying to prove?


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> What is she trying to prove?



That she doesn't need spanx?  Idk, but I saw the ladies from The Real talk about how Bey's relatable for wearing spanx today. _Me, Beyoncé? Relatable? Oh no, honey._  *shows off legs, legs and more legs for a week straight*  
Call me crazy, but that's what I imagine her thought process to be like...


----------



## Lola69

No criticism for using nannies like the rest of them do?  She's starting to look like Mariah. Stay home and take care of your kids. Having more kids doesn't trap a man.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Why should someone be criticized for using a nanny? She is far from looking like Mariah ... at least 100lbs away.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

“Stay home and take care of your kids”  There is nothing wrong with having help, nothing wrong with not spending every waking moment of everyday with your children. It’s healthy to have a life outside of your kids..

What is wrong is that blue lipstick  Her boobs look great, breastfeeding has done them good, lol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

That blue lipstick is awful. That's what trying too hard looks like.


----------



## Sassys

Lola69 said:


> No criticism for using nannies like the rest of them do?  She's starting to look like Mariah. Stay home and take care of your kids. Having more kids doesn't trap a man.



How does she look like Mariah?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

But she is home. lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

YSoLovely said:


> That she doesn't need spanx?  Idk, but I saw the ladies from The Real talk about how Bey's relatable for wearing spanx today. _Me, Beyoncé? Relatable? Oh no, honey._  *shows off legs, legs and more legs for a week straight*
> Call me crazy, but that's what I imagine her thought process to be like...



Hahahahahahha. Yes. I agree.


----------



## Esizzle

Lola69 said:


> No criticism for using nannies like the rest of them do?  She's starting to look like Mariah. *Stay home and take care of your kids. *Having more kids doesn't trap a man.


She can do whatever she wants.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great. Plus, two more cute outfits... she's on a roll atm, here's hoping it lasts 
That blue lipstick is hideous.


----------



## Esizzle

That shade of blue is not cute. A lighter sky blue would have looked amazing on Bey


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> She looks great. Plus, two more cute outfits... she's on a roll atm,* here's hoping it lasts *
> That blue lipstick is hideous.




You just HAD to say that, huh? 
Just wait until she gets back to L.A. and Marni gets her paws on her wardrobe again


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> You just HAD to say that, huh?
> Just wait until she gets back to L.A. and Marni gets her paws on her wardrobe again



That's why I said it becasue I know it ain't gonna last! Every now and again she goes through these phases where she's wearing great outfit after great out and then BAM, it stops and she's back to dressing like she's got no lights or mirrors in her house.

Whatever stylist she's using right now, is the one she should use _always._
She also had great style right after she had Blue.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> That's why I said it becasue I know it ain't gonna last! Every now and again she goes through these phases where she's wearing great outfit after great out and then BAM, it stops and she's back to dressing like she's got no lights or mirrors in her house.
> 
> Whatever stylist she's using right now, is the one she should use _always._
> She also had great style right after she had Blue.




Pretty sure Zerina Akers is in charge of her NYC style so far. https://www.instagram.com/zerinaakers/
Maybe we should spam her IG and beg her to never leave Bey's side again? 
Just kidding.
Kinda.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Pretty sure Zerina Akers is in charge of her NYC style so far. https://www.instagram.com/zerinaakers/
> *Maybe we should spam her IG and beg her to never leave Bey's side again?
> Just kidding.
> Kinda*.


I like your thinking...


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> I like your thinking...


----------



## YSoLovely

*Flower power! Beyonce proudly puts her cleavage and curves on display in low-cut top and midi skirt for date night with Jay Z*


















Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eavage-display-low-cut-top.html#ixzz4tUCBj8wc


----------



## berrydiva

Lola69 said:


> No criticism for using nannies like the rest of them do?  She's starting to look like Mariah. Stay home and take care of your kids. Having more kids doesn't trap a man.


Starting to look like Mariah? How so?

It's one thing to say "stay home and take care of your kids" if Beyonce wasn't active or very involved with raising Blue but she clearly takes care of her kids. The mindset that a woman needs to be couped up in the house and not go out ever if they have kids is outdated and sexist.


----------



## Storm702

YSoLovely said:


> *Flower power! Beyonce proudly puts her cleavage and curves on display in low-cut top and midi skirt for date night with Jay Z*
> View attachment 3832723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832725
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eavage-display-low-cut-top.html#ixzz4tUCBj8wc



I like this outfit! Very Carmen Miranda...


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Starting to look like Mariah? How so?
> 
> It's one thing to say "stay home and take care of your kids" if Beyonce wasn't active or very involved with raising Blue but she clearly takes care of her kids. The mindset that a woman needs to be couped up in the house and not go out ever if they have kids is outdated and sexist.



Absolutely. You can tell that blue adores her mother - it's hard for a child to fake love like that ...


----------



## New-New

One of the things I find most interesting about Beyoncé like sartorially is the wide array of designers she wears at different price points


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sweet Fire

BagOuttaHell said:


> What is she trying to prove?



That her & J are happily in love and the new crop of PYTs have nothing on her... when in reality she doesn't trust J and won't let him out of her eyesight which has resulted to her following him around like a lost puppy instead of taking care of the twins which are too young for her to be away from them as long as she has all because she's scared J is going to cheat. Which he's going to do if/when he wants too and it will be nothing she can do about it but cry like she always does. She knows what she married and she needs to accept that she won't ever change him nor will he ever change.

All this staged PDA reeks of desperation and looks pathetic.


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce has clearly been enjoying time as a spectator instead of the spectacle.

The 36-year-old singer has been checking out a series of concerts and Broadway shows in the past few weeks, and on Wednesday she shared photos from her trip to Madison Square Garden to watch Bruno Mars live in action.

Eagle-eyed fans shared photos of the Hold Up singer as she walked through the audience with her hood up to stay low-profile at the show which took place on Monday, but in the newly-released photos, Bey gives her millions of followers a better glimpse of her look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bust-display-low-cut-dress.html#ixzz4tw64R42M


----------



## Sassys

Sweet Fire said:


> That her & J are happily in love and the new crop of PYTs have nothing on her... when in reality she doesn't trust J and won't let him out of her eyesight which has resulted to her following him around like a lost puppy instead of taking care of the twins which are too young for her to be away from them as long as she has all because she's scared J is going to cheat. Which he's going to do if/when he wants too and it will be nothing she can do about it but cry like she always does. She knows what she married and she needs to accept that she won't ever change him nor will he ever change.
> 
> All this staged PDA reeks of desperation and looks pathetic.



So, parents are not allowed to go out if they have babies?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> So, parents are not allowed to go out if they have babies?



Nope. All 1,440 minutes of the day should be spent with your children.  Even when you go to  toilet you should put them on your lap...

She was doing so good and then back to our usual. I don’t like that Valentino look on her at all, expect the shoes. The hairline of that wig looks like a Barbie doll’s


----------



## berrydiva

Sweet Fire said:


> That her & J are happily in love and the new crop of PYTs have nothing on her... when in reality she doesn't trust J and won't let him out of her eyesight which has resulted to her following him around like a lost puppy instead of taking care of the twins which are too young for her to be away from them as long as she has all because she's scared J is going to cheat. Which he's going to do if/when he wants too and it will be nothing she can do about it but cry like she always does. She knows what she married and she needs to accept that she won't ever change him nor will he ever change.
> 
> All this staged PDA reeks of desperation and looks pathetic.


What? Is it only the mother who's supposed to stay home all the time? One can't go out at all when they have a kid? Is the dad free to be out the house? Honestly, there's been what, 1 or 2 pics of her going out each week since having the twins. She's not supposed to go to her office either? Are women supposed to quit their jobs and social life to stay home with the baby all the time?

Y'all reach too much about the lives of people you don't know personally.


----------



## YSoLovely

I don't like Bey's ponytail wigs. They make her head look "cone-ish" iykwim. 

Also, what happened to her "IV" tattoo? Looks weird under the _R _ring...

Not even gonna comment on that outfit of hers...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sweet Fire said:


> That her & J are happily in love and the new crop of PYTs have nothing on her... when in reality she doesn't trust J and won't let him out of her eyesight which has resulted to her following him around like a lost puppy instead of taking care of the twins which are too young for her to be away from them as long as she has all because she's scared J is going to cheat. Which he's going to do if/when he wants too and it will be nothing she can do about it but cry like she always does. She knows what she married and she needs to accept that she won't ever change him nor will he ever change.
> 
> All this staged PDA reeks of desperation and looks pathetic.



You think the kids aren't with them?


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> You think the kids aren't with them?



Don't bother.  The twins are obviously in NYC with them and Blue was actually at the Bruno Mars concert with her parents.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nope. All 1,440 minutes of the day should be spent with your children.  Even when you go to  toilet you should put them on your lap...
> 
> She was doing so good and then back to our usual. I don’t like that Valentino look on her at all, expect the shoes. The hairline of that wig looks like a Barbie doll’s



Clearly babies don't sleep and you still have to stay by their side at all times. Lets stone her for actually going out with her husband and oldest daughter and not staying home at all times.


----------



## Sweet Fire

.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm actually starting to believe that women created sexism.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sweet Fire said:


> .



You're wrong. There's a dodgy a** 3 second clip of Bey rocking one of the twins in NYC on stan twitter/IG somewhere.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Sassys said:


> So, parents are not allowed to go out if they have babies?


I never stated that.


YSoLovely said:


> You're wrong. There's a dodgy a** 3 second clip of Bey rocking one of the twins in NYC on stan twitter/IG somewhere.



Yeah I was actually editing my post because I forgot the twins got the green light recently  to fly so they are there now but prior to that they were in LA with her mother and yep I know someone that saw her and Blue at Bruno Mars concert.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3837048
> View attachment 3837049


I hate that Barbie-esque ponytail, but I don't hate this outfit... it's definitely not the worst thing she's worn.
The dress would have looked better if it was knee-length, above the knee or even shorter.
Love the shoes and that ruby ring. I've always though Bey & Rihanna have really nice hands


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## Sassys




----------



## YSoLovely

Yes & No and that wig is not it.


----------



## morgan20

The grey dress is nice but I detest animal print bags.
That red skirt and the top thingy don’t go well together
Not sure about her shoes......however her body is [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sandi.el

Plastic shoes just scream "IG model" to me. I hate them


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good in that grey dress.  I lio e that red knit skirt but what's on her arms? That outfit would've been cute with just the white tee.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like these outfits.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Beyonce has clearly been enjoying time as a spectator instead of the spectacle.
> 
> The 36-year-old singer has been checking out a series of concerts and Broadway shows in the past few weeks, and on Wednesday she shared photos from her trip to Madison Square Garden to watch Bruno Mars live in action.
> 
> Eagle-eyed fans shared photos of the Hold Up singer as she walked through the audience with her hood up to stay low-profile at the show which took place on Monday, but in the newly-released photos, Bey gives her millions of followers a better glimpse of her look.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bust-display-low-cut-dress.html#ixzz4tw64R42M


the outfit, the nails, the earrings.....all very cheap looking IMO
and I don't like the hair either......she could be beautiful and classy but guess that's not what she wants


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3838901
> 
> View attachment 3838905
> View attachment 3838906


The outfit with the grey dress looks great on her.
I like the seperates in the second outfit but that top and skirt don't go together. Red & yellow paired together are a no-no for me, always reminds me of Ronald McDonald.
Her body is looking bomb though.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Yes & No and *that wig is not it.*


Agree with the bolded.
I've always liked straight hair on her, but wish she'd go back a little darker with her hair colour. The blonde is tired looking on her now.
She looks great with darker hair...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Zimbio / Just jared


----------



## White Orchid

Is that her real eye colour? Looks like contacts to me but I don't know.


----------



## White Orchid

She looks stunning here.  How old is this photo?


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Is that her real eye colour? Looks like contacts to me but I don't know.


That's her real eye color


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Agree with the bolded.
> I've always liked straight hair on her, but wish she'd go back a little darker with her hair colour. The blonde is tired looking on her now.
> She looks great with darker hair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839231
> View attachment 3839233
> View attachment 3839234
> View attachment 3839236
> Zimbio / Just jared


She's always looked better with darker hair. The blond is terrible.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> She looks stunning here.  How old is this photo?


That was from 2009.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She's always looked better with darker hair. The blond is terrible.


Agreed. Plus, the darker hair makes her brown eyes pop.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Agree with the bolded.
> I've always liked straight hair on her, but wish she'd go back a little darker with her hair colour. The blonde is tired looking on her now.
> She looks great with darker hair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839231
> View attachment 3839233
> View attachment 3839234
> View attachment 3839236
> Zimbio / Just jared



So pretty and moisturized 

She'll never give up on the blonde for longer than a week. It makes her stand out more than darker hair would.
In her mind, she's probably basically a natural blonde at this point.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> She looks stunning here.  How old is this photo?




If she knew what was good for her she would have never changed her hair from this color!! It’s always been the best look on her!


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> So pretty and moisturized
> 
> She'll never give up on the blonde for longer than a week. It makes her stand out more than darker hair would.
> In her mind, she's probably basically a natural blonde at this point.


It's funny, but up until today, I've never heard of someone being described as so moisturised lol


----------



## Sasha2012

The stars were out in force to watch Ryan Gosling kick off the new series of Saturday Night Live in style.

And Beyonce and Jay-Z were leading the glamorous parade of celebrities arriving at the A-list after party at TAO New York City on Sunday, where they were joined by the likes of Scarlett Johansson, Dakota Johnson and Ryan himself, accompanied by his wife Eva Mendes.

The hip-hop power couple turned heads as they arrived at the venue, toasting Jay Z's successful performance on the night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...end-star-studded-SNL-party.html#ixzz4uJqRsbC3


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> It's funny, but up until today, *I've never heard of someone being described as so moisturised lol *



I meant her hair.  The blonde wigs she's usually rocking _stay_ friend. 
But yes, moisturizing is the key to youthful skin


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> The stars were out in force to watch Ryan Gosling kick off the new series of Saturday Night Live in style.
> 
> And Beyonce and Jay-Z were leading the glamorous parade of celebrities arriving at the A-list after party at TAO New York City on Sunday, where they were joined by the likes of Scarlett Johansson, Dakota Johnson and Ryan himself, accompanied by his wife Eva Mendes.
> 
> The hip-hop power couple turned heads as they arrived at the venue, toasting Jay Z's successful performance on the night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...end-star-studded-SNL-party.html#ixzz4uJqRsbC3




Where's Julius?


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> I meant her hair.  The blonde wigs she's usually rocking _stay_ friend.
> But yes, moisturizing is the key to youthful skin


Friend?  Or fried?


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> Friend?  Or fried?



_Fried_, obviously


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> _Fried_, obviously


I can never bloody tell with you lol


----------



## bag-princess

Why does Jay have on the two-sizes-too-small jacket???[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jay looks tired as hailll.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i wish they'd just go on dates, we don't need the photo session pics


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> i wish they'd just go on dates, we don't need the photo session pics


But how would we know they were out on a date then?


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> But how would we know they were out on a date then?


We’d just have to use our imagination !


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The photos she puts on her site and candids always look a bit different.....She just had twins and looks pretty damn snatched as is, idk why she feels the need to photoshop and be extra.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is pathetic that she does that.


----------



## mkr

Everyone seems to be extra anymore.  At least she's not half naked with areola showing.


----------



## Storm702

bag-princess said:


> Why does Jay have on the two-sizes-too-small jacket???[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



It explains his facial expression.... Sir needs his coat back


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

Jay need some lotion and chapstick!


----------



## berrydiva

I like her outfit. So rare to like her entire outfit. That wig...that wig....tragic.


----------



## YSoLovely

Not bad.
Looking at Bey's candids, it's amazing how she's the picture of confidence on stage, but off stage she almost comes off as timid and unsure of herself. If she was working her street style with the same kind of swagger she ha when she's performing, I'm pretty sure I'd like her outfits 10x more. Heck, if she was displaying the same kind of "It-factor" she has in her IG pics, it would be a vast improvement. 


ps. Her wig went from dehydrated straight to greasy looking. How, Sway????


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She should’ve thrown that wig into a ponytail or a bun but she looks cute. I passed on those Illesteva sunnies but now I’m having second thoughts....

Facial hair tends to do a lot for men but not Jay....


----------



## Lounorada

Love the grey version of those Saint Laurent sandals.

Jay looks like he needs a vacation and a weeks worth of sleep.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Jay Z has been on baby feeding night time duty since the twins were born. At least that's my explanation for why he looks so tired.


----------



## YSoLovely

Jay is 47 and preparing to go on tour. Add a five year-old and two newborns and you know why he looks the way he does...


----------



## Sassys

Basically, please shut up and we will write you a check for giving us the name rights SMH.

*EXCLUSIVE: Beyoncé hits back in legal battle over rights to her daughter Blue Ivy’s name demanding event planner called 'Blue Ivy' keep proceedings under wraps*

*Beyoncé has demanded that her legal battle over the trademarking of Blue Ivy be kept quiet, according to documents obtained by DailyMailTV*
*The 36-year-old songstress has been fighting for the rights since 2012 - the birth of her oldest daughter - with an event company of the same name*
*The mother-of-three's company BGK Trademark Holdings argues for the safety and privacy of the singer and that Blue Ivy events has a 'desire to harass' her *
*Beyoncé's team filed to secure the rights to Blue Ivy Carter's name in the marketplace in February, extending to a hair care line and video games*
*Veronica Morales, the owner of the events company, claims the A-lister has no intention of selling 'Blue Ivy' products and alleges her of 'fraud' *
*In June, Beyoncé and Jay-Z used BGK to file trademarks on the names of their new twins, Rumi Carter and Sir Carter *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-battle-Blue-Ivy-trademark.html#ixzz4uZUDo087 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Basically, please shut up and we will write you a check for giving us the name rights SMH.
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: Beyoncé hits back in legal battle over rights to her daughter Blue Ivy’s name demanding event planner called 'Blue Ivy' keep proceedings under wraps*
> 
> *Beyoncé has demanded that her legal battle over the trademarking of Blue Ivy be kept quiet, according to documents obtained by DailyMailTV*
> *The 36-year-old songstress has been fighting for the rights since 2012 - the birth of her oldest daughter - with an event company of the same name*
> *The mother-of-three's company BGK Trademark Holdings argues for the safety and privacy of the singer and that Blue Ivy events has a 'desire to harass' her *
> *Beyoncé's team filed to secure the rights to Blue Ivy Carter's name in the marketplace in February, extending to a hair care line and video games*
> *Veronica Morales, the owner of the events company, claims the A-lister has no intention of selling 'Blue Ivy' products and alleges her of 'fraud' *
> *In June, Beyoncé and Jay-Z used BGK to file trademarks on the names of their new twins, Rumi Carter and Sir Carter *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-battle-Blue-Ivy-trademark.html#ixzz4uZUDo087
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook




Just wondering out loud here if Beyonce does pay Morales for the rights to use the Blue Ivy name. If I were Morales I'd happily receive a check and just start a different company. Because these event planners are known by their owner's reputation not for its branding. Getting those residuals is kinda like  buying a house where cell phone companies want to build their towers and have to pay out the owners.


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> Just wondering out loud here if Beyonce does pay Morales for the rights to use the Blue Ivy name. If I were Morales I'd happily receive a check and just start a different company. Because these event planners are known by their owner's reputation not for its branding. Getting those residuals is kinda like  buying a house where cell phone companies want to build their towers and have to pay out the owners.



Agree, but I kind of want her to stick to her guns and not give in and show you can't always have your way just because you are Beyonce or any celeb.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Basically, please shut up and we will write you a check for giving us the name rights SMH.
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: Beyoncé hits back in legal battle over rights to her daughter Blue Ivy’s name demanding event planner called 'Blue Ivy' keep proceedings under wraps*
> 
> *Beyoncé has demanded that her legal battle over the trademarking of Blue Ivy be kept quiet, according to documents obtained by DailyMailTV*
> *The 36-year-old songstress has been fighting for the rights since 2012 - the birth of her oldest daughter - with an event company of the same name*
> *The mother-of-three's company BGK Trademark Holdings argues for the safety and privacy of the singer and that Blue Ivy events has a 'desire to harass' her *
> *Beyoncé's team filed to secure the rights to Blue Ivy Carter's name in the marketplace in February, extending to a hair care line and video games*
> *Veronica Morales, the owner of the events company, claims the A-lister has no intention of selling 'Blue Ivy' products and alleges her of 'fraud' *
> *In June, Beyoncé and Jay-Z used BGK to file trademarks on the names of their new twins, Rumi Carter and Sir Carter *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-battle-Blue-Ivy-trademark.html#ixzz4uZUDo087
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



This is such a bullying move. That lady had the name first. Plain and simple. Just because they decided to name their daughter the same doesn't mean Ms Morales has to give it up. Yeah, she could take the money, but I wouldn't either. 

This reminds me that I wanted to post an update on Beyoncé's "Formation" lawsuit, I saw a few weeks ago. Basically, Bey claims that she had every right to use Messy Mya's voice on her song without compensating the estate, because.... reasons.

*Beyonce copyright lawsuit from Messy Mya won't be thrown out quickly: report*
Updated on July 27, 2017 at 6:01 PM Posted on July 27, 2017 at 5:07 PM

Beyonce is still facing a copyright lawsuit filed against her by the estate of New Orleans bounce star Messy Mya, whose voice can be heard in the introduction to the star's hit song, "Formation," and in her "Lemonade" video. 
U.S. District Judge Nanette Jolivette Brown issued a decision Tuesday (July 25)* denying Beyonce's legal team's motion to dismiss the copyright claim on grounds of fair use,* according to The Hollywood Reporter. Instead, Brown decided that Messy Mya's estate presents a plausible claim, though she did dismiss the state's claim for unjust enrichment.
Messy Mya, whose legal name was Anthony Barre, was shot and killed Nov. 14, 2010, near St. Anthony and North Rocheblave streets. 
*The voice of the late New Orleans bounce artist Messy Mya can be heard in Beyonce's "Formation" and "Lemonade."*
"Plaintiffs have plausibly alleged in their complaint that D*efendants did not change or alter the 'expressive content or message' of Anthony Barre's YouTube videos, but rather used unmodified clips without adding anything new," *Brown wrote, according to The Hollywood Reporter. "[T]he Court concludes at this stage of litigation that 'the copyright law's goal of promoting the Progress of Science and useful Arts' would not be better served by allowing Defendants' use of Plaintiffs' copyrighted material without authorization or compensation than by preventing it."
The $20 million lawsuit, which was filed in February, said Messy Mya's estate took issue with specific phrases from the performer's "Booking the Hoes from New Wildlings" and "A 27 Piece Huh?," including:

Messy Mya's voice saying *"What happened at the New Orleans?" and "B---- I'm back by popular demand" *in the openings for both the audio and video recordings of "Formation." Later in Beyonce's song and video, Messy Mya's voice can be heard saying *"Oh yeah baby. I like that."*

*During the Formation World Tour, Messy Mya's voice was heard saying "Oh yeah baby, I like that," *when Beyonce "and the other performers move from one area of the stage to another" about four minutes into the show, the suit said.

 Messy Mya's words, "B---- I'm back by popular demand" were imitated by Big Freedia during the opening to performances of the "Formation" World Tour in New Orleans and Houston. In other cities on the tour, the words were imitated by male performers. 
http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2017/07/beyonce_lawsuit_messy_mya_lemo.html


*Beyonce’s Use of Rapper Messy Mya’s Voice in Her Song “Formation” Is Justified, Lawyers Say*

Earlier this year, the estate of the late Anthony Barre, more popularly known by his YouTube/rap persona alias, Messy Mya, filed a $20 million lawsuit against Beyoncé for using a portion of the late rapper’s voice for her hit _Lemonade_ single, “Formation.” The thing is, Bey isn’t going for it.

*According to the folks at TMZ, the Queen Bey’s lawyers claim that the vocal sample she used*—totaling just six-seconds in length—*was so small that Barre’s estate doesn’t deserve compensation.* *Beyoncé’s lawyers deem the use of Barre’s vocals to be “reasonable and justified.”

*Beyonce’s Use of Rapper Messy Mya’s Voice in Her Song 'Formation' Is Justified, Lawyers Say - XXL



The *nerve*! Just pure entitlement.


----------



## berrydiva

I remember when dot coms were a commodity, when the internet was in the early stages, and people used to purchase them to get a payday from a company. I'd rather take the money if I were the event planner...it's just business....that money could catapult her business. I understand her standing her ground but seems short-sighted to me.


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> I remember when dot coms were a commodity, when the internet was in the early stages, and people used to purchase them to get a payday from a company. I'd rather take the money if I were the event planner...it's just business....that money could catapult her business. I understand her standing her ground but seems short-sighted to me.



Yep that would be me. Collect a paycheck, keep your loyal clients and start something fresh with all your years of expertise. I'd feel rather lucky that someone wanted to pay me royalties just for a company name that was otherwise unknown.


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> Jay is 47 and preparing to go on tour. Add a five year-old and two newborns and you know why he looks the way he does...


Um.  He kinda always looked like this.  Twins, no twins.  Upcoming tour.  No tour


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> Um.  He kinda always looked like this.  Twins, no twins.  Upcoming tour.  No tour



True. Mean.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It would have been so much easier and cheaper to just pay the nominal permission fee for Messy Mya's work than to inevitably get sued. Dumb.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Yoshi1296

What the hell is the point of copyrighting your child's name in the first place? I'm pretty sure no one wants to name their kid "Blue Ivy" anyways LOL


----------



## skarsbabe

Her claim to "blue ivy" shouldn't be to ALL aspects of that phrase. 
This lady had her company first and is a legit business  https://www.facebook.com/BlueIvyEvents/ 
Typically a trademark filing is for certain categories only at a time. Unless somehow Beyonce can claim the events / wedding /party avenue for herself, give it up B!


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> What the hell is the point of copyrighting your child's name in the first place? I'm pretty sure no one wants to name their kid "Blue Ivy" anyways LOL


So that Blue Ivy can make money from her name essentially....basically so she can use it under a business trademark.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Are the butt pads back?


----------



## 1249dcnative

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nope. All 1,440 minutes of the day should be spent with your children.  *Even when you go to  toilet you should put them on your lap...*
> 
> She was doing so good and then back to our usual. I don’t like that Valentino look on her at all, expect the shoes. The hairline of that wig looks like a Barbie doll’s


This happens very often.


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> Just wondering out loud here if Beyonce does pay Morales for the rights to use the Blue Ivy name. If I were Morales I'd happily receive a check and just start a different company. Because these event planners are known by their owner's reputation not for its branding. Getting those residuals is kinda like  buying a house where cell phone companies want to build their towers and have to pay out the owners.



 I hope she fights them to the end and doesn’t take a dime!  To some people it isn’t about the money. After all the time she has worked on this name/company I can understand why she may not want to roll over and let Bey have it just because she wants it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Queen Blue looking unbothered in her sunnies, I love it.

Her not wanting to pay Messy Mya’s estate is...offputting  Like you should be grateful I used your vocals because I’m the Queen  It would’ve been nothing to write a check and be done with it.


----------



## Esizzle

Blue is so beautiful. Look at her slaying in her little outfit!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Esizzle said:


> Blue is so beautiful. Look at her slaying in her little outfit!!



Agreed. She is so confident ... unlike her mother.


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> I'm actually starting to believe that women created sexism.


that is an ignorant thing to say.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> that is an ignorant thing to say.


Ok. I could say it's ignorant to not ask why I feel that way vs being ignorant but I'm not ignorant so I'm not gonna say that and I'm just going to say 'ok'.


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> Ok. I could say it's ignorant to not ask why I feel that way vs being ignorant but I'm not ignorant so I'm not gonna say that and I'm just going to say 'ok'.


Whatever. Why do i need to ask anything? You didn't ask why i feel this way.  Also, that run on sentence made no sense. 'ok'


----------



## Tivo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It would have been so much easier and cheaper to just pay the nominal permission fee for Messy Mya's work than to inevitably get sued. Dumb.


They don’t even appear to think like that anymore. Just feel they can do whatever they want because of who they are. Ego is out of control. And why wouldn’t it be? Look at how people treat them. It’s gross.


----------



## kkfiregirl

baglover1973 said:


> Whatever. Why do i need to ask anything? You didn't ask why i feel this way.  Also, that run on sentence made no sense. 'ok'



Ouch. Why such vitriol?


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>



What is Jay wearing? He looks like he's dressed up as Dracula for Halloween with that shirt


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> What is Jay wearing? He looks like he's dressed up as Dracula for Halloween with that shirt



You ain't isht! 



twitter.com/bey_legion


I don't like Jay with hair. Looks weird... 

Blue's a doll & Bey looks gorgeous here


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> *You ain't isht!*
> 
> View attachment 3846880
> 
> twitter.com/bey_legion
> 
> 
> I don't like Jay with hair. Looks weird...
> 
> Blue's a doll & Bey looks gorgeous here


@ the bolded:






Also, I agree about Jay with his hair grown, it looks odd. Plus, I think it ages him.
Blue is gorgeous  and Bey looks great!


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> They don’t even appear to think like that anymore. Just feel they can do whatever they want because of who they are. Ego is out of control. And why wouldn’t it be? Look at how people treat them. It’s gross.


That's what I was thinking.  People call her the Queen. The most famous people are in awe of her and let her know.  That kind of power always goes to one's head.


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


> Today Beyoncé and Michelle stopped Frenchy's Chicken on Scott St in Houston, TX.
> View attachment 3819844



Michelle who? Where?


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> Michelle who? Where?



Uh, Michelle from Destiny’s Child


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> Whatever. Why do i need to ask anything? You didn't ask why i feel this way.  Also, that run on sentence made no sense. 'ok'


Nah it made perfect sense. I say ok because it's okay for that to be your opinion. If you choose to be ignorant and call my statement ignorant without asking why I made it, that's your issue not mine. My world doesn't change if you think it's ignorant nor will it be enhanced by me explaining it to a person who is obviously equally ignorant.  Makes sense now?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Uh, Michelle from Destiny’s Child



I think she was being facetious when she asked that! [emoji12][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> I think she was being facetious when she asked that! [emoji12][emoji23]



Oh,lol


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> Nah it made perfect sense. I say ok because it's okay for that to be your opinion. If you choose to be ignorant and call my statement ignorant without asking why I made it, that's your issue not mine. My world doesn't change if you think it's ignorant nor will it be enhanced by me explaining it to a person who is obviously equally ignorant.  Makes sense now?



LOL! ok doll.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> I think she was being facetious when she asked that! [emoji12][emoji23]



[emoji23] Yes. Found this Facebook page about her called Poor Michelle. It's hilarious!


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## Lounorada

Imma copy what Bey said, I can't believe Bonnie & Clyde came out 15 years ago Time flies by way too fast.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


>





Nope. Nope. Nope.


----------



## berrydiva

Her IG post are funny. Her boobs are looking quite plump.


----------



## YSoLovely

*Beyonce flashes her taut stomach in corset detailed flares and flirty cropped bardot top FOUR months after giving birth to twins Rumi and Sir*
*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4973760/Beyonce-flashes-taut-stomach.html*


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love that necklace with the stars.  Any id?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

Her booty looking good. That hairstyle looks good on her....even the color isn't bad.

These pics are so silly...but the IG post was actually cute. She's obviously feeling herself. I would two if I just popped out two babies and looked like that after.


----------



## Ms.parker123

This look actually is cute on her!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>



Body looking bomb.
I like this look, minus the fugly corset thing... that thing is hideous.


----------



## mkr

Best she's looked in a while. I like the hair color.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> I love that necklace with the stars.  Any id?



xivkarats is stating on their Instagram page its their piece.


----------



## EMDOC

Why does she always hold a purse by her lower abdomen. It's so awkward, and clearly she's hiding the post preg belly. It's ok to still have a belly after 4 months. These celebs put too much pressure on themselves.


----------



## EMDOC

Sweet Fire said:


> This is what happens when your entire existence revolves around trying to appease your man. She's trying to stay youthful and compete with the new crop of women because she knows she's no longer the tight bodied PYT trophy that J was obsessed with. She's trying hard not to loose that appeal and keep J from straying (which I think he still cheating) that its really wearing on her as she looks exhausted.
> 
> My friends and I was just talking about how we know the look of a miserable woman and B is not happy but I guess how could you be when you know that you'll never be good enough for your husband and status/money is the only glue that keeps you together. All this trying to prove she still has it has her looking crazy.
> 
> Despite how hard she tries she can never go back to what was, she's a woman and a mother now and not the teenager that captured J's heart and she needs to accept that. This is why a man respecting your mind will always hold more value than when a man regards you as a fantasy because at some point the fantasy will die and the appeal you brought into the relationship will be gone. It sucks knowing you can be traded for a newer model at any time.



Wow! Your statement gave me chills. We all have to accept evolution, gravity takes a hold, the physical lust and excitement will die down. So a mind connection matters most. 

She's been looking tired and warn out for SO long. And I have to agree with you that it's probably because she's spent all these years trying to keep Jay Z. He's always been into younger women. Beyoncé is nearing 40! I feel bad for her because she really loves him, and she said it herself in "Hold up"... tried to keep it sexy and fun; and "love drought"... always paid attention/been devoted. Having to constantly feel the pressure of thinking your husband will run off with another women must be so stressful.


----------



## Kwasi Enoch

Swanky said:


> Starting fresh!
> Last thread is now archived due to length.
> *Please remember to credit any sources for photos and news you copy.*


I love Beyoncé's songs


----------



## EMDOC

YSoLovely said:


> She always hold her bags in weird ways. Trying to show off the free designer goodies, perhaps?



I think she is trying to hide the post partum belly.


----------



## berrydiva

EMDOC said:


> I think she is trying to hide the post partum belly.


She's always done this before having a baby.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

What is that piece? A mini corset waist trainer belt with hip pads???


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> xivkarats is stating on their Instagram page its their piece.



Thank you!


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> What is that piece? A mini corset waist trainer belt with hip pads???



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] and I see she’s doing the old “stick your butt out” pic like all the other thirsty ones


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bag-princess

Bless her heart!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's bored... it's time for her to go on tour...


----------



## YSoLovely

twitter.com/bey_legion


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *she's bored.*..it's time for her to go on tour...




obviously!   because i have seen louis vuitton bags AND beige heels before!!    but....ok!


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> obviously!   because i have seen louis vuitton bags AND beige heels before!!    but....ok!





You're paying attention to the wrong things, Doll! 

Bow down and worship at the altar of Queen Beysus' post-baby snapback, will ya!?!??!  

That a** sitting. 
That waist snatcheDT. 
Wig is laid. 
Becky, who??? 

Yoncé ain't doing those shoots so you can critiqué her purse or heels.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> You're paying attention to the wrong things, Doll!
> 
> Bow down and worship at the altar of Queen Beysus' post-baby snapback, will ya!?!??!
> 
> That a** sitting.
> That waist snatcheDT.
> Wig is laid.
> Becky, who???
> 
> Yoncé ain't doing those shoots so you can critiqué her purse or heels.





LMAO  I stand corrected!! [emoji12][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> You're paying attention to the wrong things, Doll!
> 
> Bow down and worship at the altar of Queen Beysus' post-baby snapback, will ya!?!??!
> 
> That a** sitting.
> That waist snatcheDT.
> Wig is laid.
> Becky, who???
> 
> Yoncé ain't doing those shoots so you can critiqué her purse or heels.


----------



## terebina786

Those shoes are so fug.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> she's bored... it's time for her to go on tour...


Or stay home and play with the kids. All 3 are at really fun, fast moving phases.


----------



## bag-princess

Someone posted this!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BagOuttaHell

In fairness to Michelle, Beyonce and Kelly had at least a ten year start on working together. But that said there was a time when I could not start the workday before I watched her stumble on 106 and Park.


----------



## morgan20

It’s the way Kelly looked her like “Get up b***h


----------



## Handbag1234

EMDOC said:


> Wow! Your statement gave me chills. We all have to accept evolution, gravity takes a hold, the physical lust and excitement will die down. So a mind connection matters most.
> 
> She's been looking tired and warn out for SO long. And I have to agree with you that it's probably because she's spent all these years trying to keep Jay Z. He's always been into younger women. Beyoncé is nearing 40! I feel bad for her because she really loves him, and she said it herself in "Hold up"... tried to keep it sexy and fun; and "love drought"... always paid attention/been devoted. Having to constantly feel the pressure of thinking your husband will run off with another women must be so stressful.


She needs to beat him to it and start flicking through her back catalogue of backing dancers and go get some fun. I'm sure J Lo and Mariah could give her some pointers


----------



## bag-princess

morgan20 said:


> It’s the way Kelly looked her like “Get up b***h



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


She looked like “damn! Not again’” 

I would have loved to know what the queen Bey had to say to her because I have seen clips where she’s not nice at all when she thought nobody was looking/in earshot!  I bet after doing this a few times Michelle was addressed!


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> In fairness to Michelle, Beyonce and Kelly had at least a ten year start on working together. But that said there was a time when I could not start the workday before I watched her stumble on 106 and Park.
> 
> View attachment 3852206


This always makes me laugh. Beyonce and Kelly have fallen many times but they popped back up with the quickness and kept singing throughout.  Michelle took so long to come back up....she had her hand out like Kelly was gonna help her


----------



## Esizzle

BagOuttaHell said:


> In fairness to Michelle, Beyonce and Kelly had at least a ten year start on working together. But that said there was a time when I could not start the workday before I watched her stumble on 106 and Park.
> 
> View attachment 3852206


HAHAHHA. I cant with Michelle. Beyonce fell during the superbowl performance last year but her superstar self just incorporated the fall into the dance move.


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> You're paying attention to the wrong things, Doll!
> 
> Bow down and worship at the altar of Queen Beysus' post-baby snapback, will ya!?!??!
> 
> That a** sitting.
> That waist snatcheDT.
> Wig is laid.
> Becky, who???
> 
> Yoncé ain't doing those shoots so you can critiqué her purse or heels.


Wig is what???  Lol, I love how you teach us white folk all this hip AA slang


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

What's on her arms? That outfit would be so cute without that weird half sleeve hanging off that jacket.


----------



## skarsbabe

So she used to be Bey, and now instead she's just Yonce? Somehow this just cracks me up!


----------



## berrydiva

skarsbabe said:


> So she used to be Bey, and now instead she's just Yonce? Somehow this just cracks me up!


I think she needs an alter-ego. She replaced Sasha Fierce for Yonce. I guess it's cute that these are all nicknames her husband gives to her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those sleeves and those shoes  Why? The look had potential...



YSoLovely said:


> *Beyonce flashes her taut stomach in corset detailed flares and flirty cropped bardot top FOUR months after giving birth to twins Rumi and Sir*
> *
> View attachment 3850264
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 3850266
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 3850267
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 3850268
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 3850269
> *
> 
> *http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4973760/Beyonce-flashes-taut-stomach.html*



It’s interesting that she’s thinner in these pics (which are old) than in the candids we just saw a week or so ago   She looks bomb, I just don’t get what she’s trying to prove. Your snap back game is already strong AF, why shop the pics?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I’m certain this is how it goes down during these damn photo sessions


----------



## EMDOC

Handbag1234 said:


> She needs to beat him to it and start flicking through her back catalogue of backing dancers and go get some fun. I'm sure J Lo and Mariah could give her some pointers



Okaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!


----------



## EMDOC

DC-Cutie said:


> I’m certain this is how it goes down during these damn photo sessions


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> I’m certain this is how it goes down during these damn photo sessions





The accuracy.


----------



## YSoLovely

At a wedding in August






























bey_legion


She altered her "IV" tattoo... anyone know what that symbol means?


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> She altered her "IV" tattoo... anyone know what that symbol means?



probably some deep psudeo hotep woke code for "gimme a Popeye's 2 piece snack with dirty rice, coleslaw and sweet tea"


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> probably some deep psudeo hotep woke code for "gimme a Popeye's 2 piece snack with dirty rice, coleslaw and sweet tea"



You ain't ****


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> You ain't ****


----------



## Lounorada

Blue! 
Bey looks great, I like that black dress/wedding look.
That's a beautiful location for a wedding, wherever it is!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> probably some deep psudeo hotep woke code for "gimme a Popeye's 2 piece snack with dirty rice, coleslaw and sweet tea"



Ma’am 

The wedding look is nice and the pics with Blue are adorable. Having these mommy daughter outings probably helps with the transition from only child to big sis. I like that.


----------



## gazoo

Blue is irresistible. Such a big personality already.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> probably some deep psudeo hotep woke code for "gimme a Popeye's 2 piece snack with dirty rice, coleslaw and sweet tea"


----------



## morgan20




----------



## YSoLovely

Tidal x Brooklyn event tonight









twitter/thebeyhiveteam

Stunning from head to toe


----------



## YSoLovely

twitter/bey_legion


----------



## Yoshi1296

I love this outfit! Also that Alexander Wang clutch is amazing I wish I could get one lol


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Tidal x Brooklyn event tonight
> 
> View attachment 3855299
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855300
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855301
> 
> twitter/thebeyhiveteam
> 
> Stunning from head to toe





YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3855405
> View attachment 3855406
> View attachment 3855408
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855412
> View attachment 3855413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twitter/bey_legion


Absolutely stunning! 
Love her makeup, that shade of green looks amazing on her,  @ the L.Schwartz earrings and rings, also love the clutch.
Congrats to Bey, she's wearing a winning look without the need to change anything!


----------



## scarlet555

That green on her!  She looks stunning!


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> Love her makeup, that shade of green looks amazing on her,  @ the L.Schwartz earrings and rings, also love the clutch.
> Congrats to Bey, she's wearing a winning look without the need to change anything!



Zerina Akers was her stylist last night & I think she's been responsible for all of Bey's looks in NYC so far. She's had a few misses, but 90% were good(ish) and definitely an improvement over Marni's looks.  We should start a petition to make sure Zerina keeps running the point on ALL of Bey's looks in the future.


----------



## chelseavrb

I forgive her for some of the terrible outfits she has worn lately. She looks STUNNING here. A little bit of a JLO at the grammys vibe and the jewelry is amazing. Go Bey.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's so nice to see her in something that suits her.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Love everything about this look! Even here hair weave looks new!


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Zerina Akers was her stylist last night & I think she's been responsible for all of Bey's looks in NYC so far. She's had a few misses, but 90% were good(ish) and definitely an improvement over Marni's looks.  We should start a petition to make sure Zerina keeps running the point on ALL of Bey's looks in the future.


Yes to Zerina!
Anything is an improvement from Marni's 'looks', I bet Blue would style her mama better given the chance!
Marni needs to be kicked to the curb. That woman is fashion blind with no taste.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Yes to Zerina!
> Anything is an improvement from Marni's 'looks', I bet Blue would style her mama better given the chance!
> Marni needs to be kicked to the curb. That woman is fashion blind with no taste.



To be fair, I think Marni and her team were largely responsible for the the Lemonade fashions and tour wardrobe... that's what she's good at: Performance pieces & dramatic, impactful looks. 
Street style... not so much.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Idk about that awkward ass head cocked pose but she looks stunning...best she’s looked in a while. Those Ofira earrings are gorgeous  I did a double take at those up close shots...something about her makeup and hair is giving JLo tease.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love her jewels. I think the outfit is just ok. Nothing special. But yeah, she does look gorgeous and rich. lol.


----------



## GoGlam

This looks like a photo shoot they are having to decide on accessories and confirm final look, or something.  Her shoes are different in two pictures.


----------



## berrydiva

Those jewels.....

The colors look great on her and that dress suits her.  I'm liking this look.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nope. Those Off White pieces are nice on their own but aren’t working together...at least not on her.


----------



## kemilia

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3855405
> View attachment 3855406
> View attachment 3855408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855412
> View attachment 3855413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twitter/bey_legion


I wonder why there was a shoe change, though the pumps look way better than those sandals. Love the purple stole, goes well with the green.


----------



## berrydiva

She should've stopped at the skirt and crop sweatshirt.  The shoes and bag are too much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm not feeling all these green screen type of backgrounds she's using..


----------



## YSoLovely

She's clearly bored out of her gah damn mind 





I wanna be a fly on the wall in the underground parking lot when her assistant gets down on the floor to take pics like this 









twitter.com/bey_legion


Doing *the most*.


----------



## kkfiregirl

How is she bored with newborn twins at home and a 5-year-old? She should let one of her nannies go & she will never be bored.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Please Bey get some sleep!  play with the babies!! Put down the camera


----------



## berrydiva

She's so corny lol


----------



## YSoLovely

According to stan twitter, she was shooting something in NYC last night and shut down traffic for the plebs in the progress.


----------



## gazoo

She's giving me Madonna level thirst vibes.


----------



## Tivo

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3855405
> View attachment 3855406
> View attachment 3855408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855412
> View attachment 3855413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twitter/bey_legion


I can’t remember the last time she looked this good.


----------



## DC-Cutie

shes not even giving us time to miss her!


----------



## deltalady

YSoLovely said:


> At a wedding in August
> 
> View attachment 3854494
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854495
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854496
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854497
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854498
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854499
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854500
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854501
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854502
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854503
> 
> bey_legion
> 
> 
> She altered her "IV" tattoo... anyone know what that symbol means?



It appears to be a sideways J.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think I liked some of their other costumes from previous years. But this isn't too bad. I don't know if that is one of Kim's most iconic looks.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

I would NEVER have guessed she was supposed to be Lil Kim.  Oddly enough, this costume looks 10 times better than these lookbook outfits she's been piecing together..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks like herself..just with dark hair.  A friend came dressed as Lil Kim at a party this past Saturday and she turned it out. Bey played it super safe...


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks like herself..just with dark hair.  A friend came dressed as Lil Kim at a party this past Saturday and she turned it out. Bey played it super safe...


I mean I need to see the inspiration pic.  It does look like Bey with dark hair.

She should have come in a jumper with one boob out and a purple pasty!  We would have instantly known   She's too modest for that though


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> I mean I need to see the inspiration pic.  It does look like Bey with dark hair.
> 
> She should have come in a jumper with one boob out and a purple pasty!  We would have instantly known   She's too modest for that though



This was her inspo. She fell short, IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah, way short!  on the other hand, Kelly killed it!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3867054
> View attachment 3867055


At first glance they look like Cassie & Diddy, not Lil' Kim & Biggie.

They might be saving better costumes for tonight, including Miss Blues costume!


----------



## knasarae

Very disappointing. @DC-Cutie I was thinking the same.


----------



## YSoLovely

She might go all out tonight. The past few year they did two outfits. One with and one without Blue...


----------



## Ms.parker123

I love the black hair on her!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

JayZ looks more like a blind man than Biggie...


----------



## Morgan R

More pictures of Beyonce as Lil Kim For Halloween (the original Lil' Kim outfits that Beyonce's outfits were inspired by are also posted) : https://www.beyonce.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

no


----------



## berrydiva

the first one looks ok....as much as Beyonce likes to glam up, she could've done a better job with these Kim outfits.


----------



## Sassys

What is the point of all these outfits? Was it for a magazine photoshoot? Who sits around and plays dress up to take pics???


----------



## kkfiregirl

Nothing wrong with sitting around and playing dress up if that’s how you choose to spend your time. Beyoncé just doesn’t have what it takes to pull of the looks. 

Off topic: the old lil kim was gorgeous .. she should’ve left her face alone after a few tweaks.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the idea of her paying homage to Kim but I don’t like these pics. Even with the similar outfits and wigs, she’s not giving Lil Kim. She just looks like Beyoncé playing dres up


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

kkfiregirl said:


> Off topic: the old lil kim was gorgeous .. she should’ve left her face alone after a few tweaks.


Not just her face. She had a great figure. She should have left her entire body alone.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> What is the point of all these outfits? Was it for a magazine photoshoot? Who sits around and plays dress up to take pics???



 For real! She is like bored child that decides to go into mommy’s closet to try on her clothes and shoes! I know everyone kisses her butt but she is not anywhere near the fashion icon she obviously thinks she is!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She prob just wants to people to see how good her body is after giving birth a short time ago.


----------



## mkr

Well she’s giving me Kim K vibes.


----------



## terebina786

She looks stupid. That’s all I got.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Not a great idea to call attention to how mediocre you are when your brand is Queen.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

What were ya'll expecting exactly?

Her daily attire is a series of tacky tryhard costumes, so I don't know why Halloween would be any different.


----------



## Lounorada

Yeah... No.
She looks good, but she's missing that Lil' Kim spark to pull off those costumes.
Kim looks effortless and like she's having fun in all those throwback photos, while Bey looks so... pretentious.
Just chill Bey, it's not that serious. Halloween is supposed to be fun!


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> What were ya'll expecting exactly?
> 
> *Her daily attire is a series of tacky tryhard costumes, so I don't know why Halloween would be any different.*




girl this!!!!!

she is ALWAYS a tacky mess so why is anyone surprised?  the holiday just gave her an excuse to unleash it on a whole different level.  God blessed Solange with all the fashion sense.  the only time i am shocked or surprised by something she is wearing is when she actually looks good.


----------



## GoGlam

Lounorada said:


> Yeah... No.
> She looks good, but she's missing that Lil' Kim spark to pull off those costumes.
> Kim looks effortless and like she's having fun in all those throwback photos, while Bey looks so... pretentious.
> Just chill Bey, it's not that serious. Halloween is supposed to be fun!



Well said.


----------



## Sassys

New Orleans


----------



## berrydiva

Those box braids are how I imagine it would look if I had to do them on myself.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Those box braids are how I imagine it would look if I had to do them on myself.



or if your 5-year-old daughter did it.


----------



## bag-princess

She should’ve covered up those jeans! That whole look is tragic!


----------



## Morgan R

First pictures of Rumi and Sir.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5073527/Beyonce-Jay-Z-s-twins-Rumi-Sir-seen-time.html


----------



## Lounorada

OMG the cuteness. they are adorable! Those chubby cheeks


----------



## Lounorada

I'm loving this...

Bey features on Eminems new song _'Walk On Water'_.


----------



## kkfiregirl

They are cute!! but wow, 3 women to take care of 2 babies ... that’s a great ratio!


----------



## Sassys

Major payday for the pap that got the first shots.


----------



## lanasyogamama

They are so cuuuute!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She really photoshops the hell out of her pics.

Blue is so cute.


----------



## chowlover2

The twins are absolutely adorable!


----------



## morgan20

Jay Z needs an hair cut, however apart from that....twins are cute and Blue is so sweet!


----------



## zen1965

BagOuttaHell said:


> She really photoshops the hell out of her pics.
> 
> Blue is so cute.



She really does. There is nothing wrong with her body, she just had twins. However, the discrepancy between her IG pics and these candids... WOW.


----------



## bag-princess

kkfiregirl said:


> They are cute!! but wow, 3 women to take care of 2 babies ... that’s a great ratio!



I bet that isn’t even half of it!! 

Odd to see them with the laptops.


----------



## kkfiregirl

zen1965 said:


> She really does. There is nothing wrong with her body, she just had twins. However, the discrepancy between her IG pics and these candids... WOW.



She looks good! She looks cute & comfortable.

She just had twins and gained liked 50+lbs during the pregnancy. It’s okay to give yourself time to recover from the c-section and lose the weight when you’re ready.

But then she posts that baby announcement photo one month after having the twins and her belly was completely flat! No c-section flap to be seen anywhere. 

Folks were saying that it’s possible for her to look that way, because she was so fit before and blah blah. These paparazzi shots are showing something totally different.


----------



## bag-princess

kkfiregirl said:


> View attachment 3877741
> 
> 
> She looks good! She looks cute & comfortable.
> 
> She just had twins and gained liked 50+lbs during the pregnancy. It’s okay to give yourself time to recover from the c-section and lose the weight when you’re ready.
> 
> *But then she posts that baby announcement photo one month after having the twins and her belly was completely flat! No c-section flap to be seen anywhere. *
> 
> Folks were saying that it’s possible for her to look that way, because she was so fit before and blah blah. These paparazzi shots are showing something totally different.




exactly!  but will then try and tell girls how they should love their bodies and how they should not be shamed by how they look and yet she wants people to think her snap back is real.  those pics that the pap's took is the real Bey and there i agree there is nothing wrong with that unless you have PS'd yourself into being the goddess as she always does.

and i love the photo of her that looks like she has spotted the pap's!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

bag-princess said:


> exactly!  but will then try and tell girls how they should love their bodies and how they should not be shamed by how they look and yet she wants people to think her snap back is real.  those pics that the pap's took is the real Bey and there i agree there is nothing wrong with that unless you have PS'd yourself into being the goddess as she always does.
> 
> and i love the photo of her that looks like she has spotted the pap's!!



Yep, but she’s the queen, so childbirth didn’t change her body, the way it does with normal women who aren’t queens ...

When she spotted the paps, she looks like ‘if this damn boy don’t get that camera out of my face!’


----------



## Yoshi1296

OMG those babies are soooo cute!! And I love her song with Eminem!


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> They are cute!! but wow, 3 women to take care of 2 babies ... that’s a great ratio!


It's a blessing to have family around to help. I like seeing people who still function with the 'it takes a village' mentality.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> It's a blessing to have family around to help. I like seeing people who still function with the 'it takes a village' mentality.



I agree! I was referring to the nanny


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> She really photoshops the hell out of her pics.
> 
> Blue is so cute.


you ain't nevah lied!!!  I love a good grainy, 1000 ft away pic that still shows the realness that her released midnight photoshoots in stairways don't.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> Odd to see them with the laptops.


someone from the Hive said when Bey is seen with her laptop, that means new music must be on the horizon


----------



## afsweet

her face and style are infinitely better in those candid shots. she looks like a fool when she's posing.


----------



## White Orchid

Personally I’d prefer to see Jay photoshopped to the nines


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Idk what she’s trying to prove with the photoshopped pics....it’s so unnecessary. 

The twins are so cute and chunky!  

I’ve been wanting some chunky box braids for the longest but I don’t have the patience and I think I’ll be over them in less than a week. Maybe I’ll try them for an upcoming vaca...


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> someone from the Hive said when Bey is seen with her laptop, that means new music must be on the horizon




Very interesting point!


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> someone from the Hive said when Bey is seen with her laptop, that means new music must be on the horizon


Usually true for most of these artist.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Idk what she’s trying to prove with the photoshopped pics....it’s so unnecessary...


Beyonce is about perfection, so it's necessary


----------



## Ms.parker123

The twins are so cute!
But how annoying it must be to have the paparazzi following your every move. You can tell there really zoomed in which means the must have been pretty far. SMH


----------



## Sassys

Ms.parker123 said:


> The twins are so cute!
> But how annoying it must be to have the paparazzi following your every move. You can tell there really zoomed in which means the must have been pretty far. SMH



Very creepy. What if they wanted to have a quickie and thought no one was around.  #vacationsex


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Very creepy. What if they wanted to have a quickie and thought no one was around.  #vacationsex


Don't be silly. She's a mom...no private balcony/poolside quickies for them, she has to be decent according to tpf.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Don't be silly. She's a mom...no private balcony/poolside quickies for them, she has to be decent according to tpf.



LMAO ! I forgot all about that. Yep, that is a huge no no for TPF people, even though vacation sex is the best damn sex (heading to Barbados next month for 2weeks with my SO  #notamom)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Don't be silly. She's a mom...no private balcony/poolside quickies for them, she has to be decent according to tpf.



 Reasons I would never ever want to be famous. I need my privacy for quickies, topless sunbathing and walking around naked, lol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Don't be silly. She's a mom...no private balcony/poolside quickies for them, she has to be decent according to tpf.



well in this instance her children were around, so she definitely had to be decent


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those thighs in the second to last pic are not thighs we just saw in those long range shots....


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

Please Bey!  just stop!  Go feed the babies or braid Blue's hair... something!


----------



## baglover1973

(photoshop) LIES!!! LOL  And UGLY outfit.....


----------



## berrydiva

These pics crack me up. The whole IG thing makes me chuckle actually.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I’m chuckling right along with y’all. She just gave herself a thigh gap and a thin face.


----------



## YSoLovely

She should share some of that photoshop magic with Jay. Homie is looking every bit his age.
And call me a cynic, but I don't believe it's a coincidink we're seeing the twins now... :-p


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> She should share some of that photoshop magic with Jay. Homie is looking every bit his age.
> And call me a cynic, but I don't believe it's a coincidink we're seeing the twins now...


Same here. 

Beyoncé is calculating.


----------



## myown

kkfiregirl said:


> I’m chuckling right along with y’all. She just gave herself a thigh gap and a thin face.


do these people believe their photoshop? like do they think they look like that and the camera is lying so you have to clean that up?


----------



## Sassys

On boat in Miami


----------



## kkfiregirl

blue ivy always looks like she’s having more fun than the adults around her.

her little facial expressions are so cute!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Blue is so tall. She could totally pass for a 8-10 yr old.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

da fcuk is she wearing???? just throw on a pair of jeans, tee and call it a day


----------



## berrydiva

What's on her feet?


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> What's on her feet?


i see slouched knee-hi stockings and velvet...  tragic


----------



## kkfiregirl

She looks like she would feel much more comfortable in some sneakers or flats.

Also, you are flying in a private jet ... no one to impress. I would be wearing my most comfortable clothes home.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> i see slouched knee-hi stockings and velvet...  tragic


Are they open-toe heels? Issa mess.



kkfiregirl said:


> She looks like she would feel much more comfortable in some sneakers or flats.


I'm never comfortable in flats. lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Me either. I’m not a sweatpants and sneaker girl...not even when flying. 

The sock and heels are  I’m all for a heel but those are fug...even without the socks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

are the socks sewn into the shoes????  I mean so many questions


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Are they open-toe heels? Issa mess.
> 
> I'm never comfortable in flats. lol.



girl you need to get you some orthopedic shoes, you will be comfortable! haha

you're telling me you wouldn't be comfortable in these, for example?

https://www.keenfootwear.com/p/W-CL..._W-CLEARWATER-CNX-LEATHER_color=1014370&cgid=


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> girl you need to get you some orthopedic shoes, you will be comfortable! haha
> 
> you're telling me you wouldn't be comfortable in these, for example?
> 
> https://www.keenfootwear.com/p/W-CL..._W-CLEARWATER-CNX-LEATHER_color=1014370&cgid=



That's nasty. No self respecting New Yorker would be caught dead in those. How dare you...


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> That's nasty. No self respecting New Yorker would be caught dead in those. How dare you...



girl!! you've never been to park slope, Brooklyn. the things i've seen! made me wonder if i was still in nyc!!


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> girl!! you've never been to park slope, Brooklyn. the things i've seen! made me wonder if i was still in nyc!!



Those people don't count LOL I know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## DC-Cutie

These are comfortable orthopedics!  You can keep those Keens


----------



## kkfiregirl

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 3880714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are comfortable orthopedics!  You can keep those Keens



I like these! I need to get some so I can throw my keens out


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Those people don't count LOL I know exactly what you are talking about.



hahaha


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> girl you need to get you some orthopedic shoes, you will be comfortable! haha
> 
> you're telling me you wouldn't be comfortable in these, for example?
> 
> https://www.keenfootwear.com/p/W-CL..._W-CLEARWATER-CNX-LEATHER_color=1014370&cgid=


Never in life


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> That's nasty. No self respecting New Yorker would be caught dead in those. How dare you...


  For real....I'm not going for the tourist/transplant look. 



DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 3880714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are comfortable orthopedics!  You can keep those Keens


These are cute. If they were a wedge, i'd be all over them.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> For real....I'm not going for the tourist/transplant look.
> 
> You’re missing out ... I’m getting you some for Christmas


----------



## knasarae

Wow, Blue is so tall.  She reminds me a lot of my niece, who is now 5'10'' at 11 years old.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> You’re missing out ... I’m getting you some for Christmas


My Christmas dreams come true


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> My Christmas dreams come true



hahaha


----------



## lanasyogamama

knasarae said:


> Wow, Blue is so tall.  She reminds me a lot of my niece, who is now 5'10'' at 11 years old.



Whoa!!! People keep talking about my 11 year old being tall at 5'2"!  I need her to grow though, because her feet are already size 9!


----------



## FabulousDiva

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 3880714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are comfortable orthopedics!  You can keep those Keens



Flats are really cute.  Where are they from? What brand?


----------



## knasarae

lanasyogamama said:


> Whoa!!! People keep talking about my 11 year old being tall at 5'2"!  I need her to grow though, because her feet are already size 9!


That's exactly what happened with my niece.  She was about 5'3'' with a size 9 shoe, then suddenly she shot straight up!


----------



## knasarae

This is cute.


----------



## White Orchid

Why she continues to hold her bag in this manner is beyond me.  It just looks ridiculous.


----------



## mkr

Oh looky, Kim K was there too.  Wonder how that went.


----------



## mkr

Oh looky.  Kim K was there too.  Wonder how that went.  The angle of this pic makes her look really bad.

Bey's hair is kind of a mess but I like it.  Kelly is beautiful.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Oh looky.  Kim K was there too.  Wonder how that went.  The angle of this pic makes her look really bad.
> 
> Bey's hair is kind of a mess but I like it.  Kelly is beautiful.


Kind of a mess???  The colour looks like a botched home job.  Awful colours and that whole darkened-roots-on-show I’ll never get.  Bey needs to accept she’s had twins and not worry about her belly or trying to hide it with her bags.  And if it really bothers her that much, stop wearing satin lol.  Yes I’m annoyed lol.


----------



## Lounorada

More pics from Serena's wedding

Tumblr


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's so strange to see her not be the focal point of the occasion!


----------



## berrydiva

That hair is tragic.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> That hair is tragic.





She’s consistent!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those pics from her site are  She looks kinda worn to me...maybe it’s a combo of makeup and tragic wig.



knasarae said:


> This is cute.




If they screw up my all time favorite movie... Some things are scared and should be left alone, The Lion King is one of those things. Who asked for a live action remake? No damn body!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> She’s consistent!!


True.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Those pics from her site are  She looks kinda worn to me...maybe it’s a combo of makeup and tragic wig.
> 
> 
> 
> If they screw up my all time favorite movie... Some things are scared and should be left alone, The Lion King is one of those things. Who asked for a live action remake? No damn body!


I don't need a remake either _and_ I heard Bey is in charge of the soundtrack... if it's anything like Jay curating the Great Gatsby soundtrack, I'mma fight a B!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kelly, Ciara, Beyonce, and Lala look gorgeous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beyonce always has the most awkward hand placements


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She always seems very insecure in photographs,..which is odd considering she is photographed by choice 24/7.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> beyonce always has the most awkward hand placements


I've mostly just assumed she does it to show off the rings. Usually if she isn't wearing grand rings, she doesn't seem to have those awkward placements....or maybe I just notice the rings more when they're grand. lol


----------



## deltalady

berrydiva said:


> I've mostly just assumed she does it to show off the rings. Usually if she isn't wearing grand rings, she doesn't seem to have those awkward placements....or maybe I just notice the rings more when they're grand. lol



I’ve noticed that too.


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> More pics from Serena's wedding
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3884409
> View attachment 3884410
> View attachment 3884411
> View attachment 3884412
> View attachment 3884413
> View attachment 3884414


she looks so uncomfortable like she's sucking in


----------



## Sassys

*I shut down my emotions and that led to infidelity': Jay Z FINALLY admits he cheated on Beyonce while revealing therapy kept them from DIVORCE*
*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5129969/Jay-Z-FINALLY-admits-cheated-Beyonce.html*


----------



## Longchamp

Good for him and opening up.  Hopefully the truth will set them free and not some cover up for a big bombshell like so many others lately.  
I would like to hear her side also if she wants to share.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *I shut down my emotions and that led to infidelity': Jay Z FINALLY admits he cheated on Beyonce while revealing therapy kept them from DIVORCE*
> *http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5129969/Jay-Z-FINALLY-admits-cheated-Beyonce.html*


----------



## kkfiregirl

We all knew it when the solange elevator video came out. 

I guess the solution to your husband’s cheating is to have more kids!


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> We all knew it when the solange elevator video came out.
> 
> I guess the solution to your husband’s cheating is to have more kids!


Not defending him but some couples genuinely work through a partner's (or both) infidelity. I don't know if the babies came after therapy which I would hope made them stronger making the decision to have more children based in a stronger union and not to keep a man. I didn't click the link so I didn't read the full article but if they worked though their issues, I'm not going to judge them for having more kids - he seems quite honest, regretful and resolved to keep his family unit together in the interview he gave awhile back.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Not defending him but some couples genuinely work through a partner's (or both) infidelity. I don't know if the babies came after therapy which I would hope made them stronger making the decision to have more children based in a stronger union and not to keep a man. I didn't click the link so I didn't read the full article.



Fair points — I didn’t read the article either, but I did see his nytimes interview. I plan to print it and read it later. 

She seemed really hurt by the cheating .. I’m not sure that they’ve worked through it — no way for me to know!


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> Fair points — I didn’t read the article either, but I did see his nytimes interview. I plan to print it and read it later.
> 
> She seemed really hurt by the cheating .. I’m not sure that they’ve worked through it — no way for me to know!


Just gave the DM a few coints and read it really quickly. It doesn't seem recent....seems like they went through a process. We're only privy to what they put out after the fact. So based on what we know she may still seem hurt but that's also old music and old news for both of them. It's not like the cheating was recent; that fight with Solange was 3.5 years ago....who knows how long before that this infidelity occurred.

that being said both Jay and Beyonce know how to milk rumors about them...he said they also worked on joint songs about his cheating so all of these interviews, her still seeming hurt, etc may just be setting up album sales.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Just gave the DM a few coints and read it really quickly. It doesn't seem recent....seems like they went through a process. We're only privy to what they put out after the fact. So based on what we know she may still seem hurt but that's also old music and old news for both of them. It's not like the cheating was recent; that fight with Solange was 3.5 years ago....who knows how long before that this infidelity occurred.
> 
> that being said both Jay and Beyonce know how to milk rumors about them...he said they also worked on joint songs so all of these interviews may just be setting up album sales.



True


----------



## berrydiva

I also don't think it was Rachel Roy....she's just a messy bish.


----------



## terebina786

I think both their albums were a therapeutic release.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I also don't think it was Rachel Roy....she's just a messy bish.


Agreed. She saw a chance to grab 20 seconds of attention and took it.


----------



## bag-princess

I just want to see all the people who were saying these were lies and rumors because Jay 
would never ever cheat because he was married to the beautiful and perfect Bey take their several seats!


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 3893075



Same. If she had cheated, he had left her. No counseling, nothing.


----------



## baglover1973

I just love how everyone feels like they know these people.....we don't know them, nor their issues or problems....can speculate all we want but at the end of the day, who really cares? They need to do themselves ...


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

When people use and exploit their martial issues/personal problems to sell albums and tours people are gonna talk about it, simple as that. Go back to being private and people will have less to dissect.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I started following a Beyonce account because it only showed performance clips.

I never realized how much her ass is out in concert. Like her literal ass. After a week I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## Sassys

Like i always say - Most tabloids stories have some truth to them 

2014


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Like i always say - Most tabloids stories have some truth to them *
> 
> 2014
> View attachment 3894179
> 
> View attachment 3894182




ITA with you - i have always said this too!!  sometimes there really is fire when you see smoke!


----------



## DC-Cutie

listen, the national inquirer was ALWAYS ahead of it's time!  Always breaking stories.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I truly hope they have worked out their issues, especially for the sake of their children. I will never understand why women with Beyoncé level wealth will stay with a cheater.


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> I truly hope they have worked out their issues, especially for the sake of their children. I will never understand why women with Beyoncé level wealth will stay with a cheater.



Low self esteem, blames themselves, for the kids (never understand that one. No way I want my kids seeing me unhappy), $$ (to much to lose if she leaves).


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Low self esteem, blames themselves, for the kids (never understand that one. No way I want my kids seeing me unhappy), $$ (to much to lose if she leaves).



maybe she should join tpf and tell us!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The nerve of his ugly self to cheat. I kid. I kid. 

But seriously, women have their reasons for staying thru infidelity. She loves him, they’ve been together for years, they have a family, etc. Plus Bey is calculating...she’s knows them being together is good for business; the “power couple” element works for both of them and they like it.

If she likes it, I love it. I just want them to stop talking about it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why is he giving interviews about this now? His album was released months ago and he is on tour.


----------



## YSoLovely

baglover1973 said:


> I just love how everyone feels like they know these people.....we don't know them, nor their issues or problems....can speculate all we want but at the end of the day, who really cares? They need to do themselves ...



Duh. But this is a gossip forum, so...


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why is he giving interviews about this now? His album was released months ago and he is on tour.



His album came and went and he cancelled two tour stops...
Also, this was probably done months ago to coincide with the Grammy nominations, which he leads...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jay is a Grammy darling so I shouldn’t be surprised but those nods? 







Girl. 444 came and went...and those ticket sales aren’t as great as RN and Tidal are making them out to be. He’s being honored so I’m sure they won’t send him home empty handed but it’s K-Dot over everything in my book. He should’ve led the nods this year, period.


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> When people use and exploit their martial issues/personal problems to sell albums and tours people are gonna talk about it, simple as that. Go back to being private and people will have less to dissect.



I almost did not recognise you with the new avatar ... I was like, ‘who is this random person writing intelligent comments.’


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Giving interviews about cheating on his spouse isn't going to sell concert tickets.

I was pleasantly surprised at Kendrick's album. But now with this change of events I think the AOTY is going to Bruno or...Lorde.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Jay is a Grammy darling so I shouldn’t be surprised but those nods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl. 444 came and went...and those ticket sales aren’t as great as RN and Tidal are making them out to be. He’s being honored so I’m sure they won’t send him home empty handed but it’s K-Dot over everything in my book. He should’ve led the nods this year, period.



Kung Fu Kenny >>>>>>>>

They threw those noms at Jay to make up for screwing Bey. Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> I truly hope they have worked out their issues, especially for the sake of their children. I will never understand why women with Beyoncé level wealth will stay with a cheater.


Love perhaps?



BagOuttaHell said:


> Why is he giving interviews about this now? His album was released months ago and he is on tour.


So they can milk this mess some more.


----------



## Sassys

Jesus Christ, WTF is she wearing


----------



## Jayne1

^ I think they're in costume for something.


----------



## LavenderIce

I think I read they were going to the movies.  lol


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> ^ I think they're in costume for something.



She’s always ina damn costume then!!![emoji23][emoji23]

Looks like she is attempting to cover up he lack of snap back!


----------



## Ms.parker123

LMAO!!! Looks a hot ass mess. Head to toe!


----------



## DC-Cutie

there she goes, holding a purse looking awkward AF


----------



## berrydiva

LavenderIce said:


> I think I read they were going to the movies.  lol


Saw that they went to the Angelika....it is a theatre but there could've been an event there. There's always something going on there.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Jesus Christ, WTF is she wearing


 an absolute mess from her hair all the way down to those shoes.

Plus, she looks like a damn fool struggling to wear that (heavy looking)coat as a scarf/stole/shawl or whatever she thinks it is... just put your arms in the sleeves and wear it for what it is- A COAT!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

JayZ looks like a pimp from the 80's


----------



## Cocoabean

bag-princess said:


> She’s always ina damn costume then!!![emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Looks like she is attempting to cover up he lack of snap back!



It certainly keeps the eye moving!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She just doesn't have any fashion sense.


----------



## YSoLovely

Am I crazy or does she look pregnant to anyone else? 
Her midsection certainly does not look like it does on her insta 

Outfit is atrocious... as usual.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She doesn’t look preg. She just looks unshopped. 

These will not make it to the gram without alterations.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Jay Z needs a haircut.  

How old is he now 66... 67?


----------



## LemonDrop

It’s great to see Beyoncé spending time with her Dad.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Jesus Christ, WTF is she wearing


All I know is her dress and shoes are Versace. And even as a die hard stan. This outfit was... a choice.


----------



## New-New

Also Jay Z can choke like I understand staying in relationships for reasons beyond your own feelings for said person but like Jay can what? Choke.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> She just doesn't have any fashion sense.




At.all!! Solo got all the fashion gene!


----------



## Sasha2012

Beyonce presented Colin Kaepernick with Sports Illustrated's Muhammad Ali Legacy Award on Tuesday night, and the athlete promised that 'with or without the NFL's platform, I will continue to work for the people.'

The mother-of-three super star singer was brought out as a surprise presenter by Daily Show host and comedian Trevor Noah.

The Single Ladies hit-maker said she was 'proud and humbled' to present the award to Kaepernick for his courage to open what she called an important conversation about race in the country.

'Thank you, Colin Kaepernick,' the 22-time Grammy winner said. 'Thank you for your selfless heart. And your conviction.

'Thank you for your personal sacrifice. Colin took action with no fear of consequences or repercussions, only hope to change the world for the better.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ick-SIs-Muhammad-Ali-Award.html#ixzz50U3Q24qs


----------



## Sassys

*'It was rough for them to stay married': Beyonce struggled to trust Jay Z after infidelity... and if it weren't for Blue Ivy 'they might not be together'

Jay Z finally admitted to cheating on Beyonce in a bombshell interview last week.

And the two A-listers worked hard to stay together for the sake of their family according to a new report.

The 36-year-old singer and 48-year-old rapper struggled to put on a united front but did so for the sake of their daughter Blue Ivy Carter a source told People on Tuesday. 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Z-Blue-Ivy-kept-together.html#ixzz50V1aRX4L 
*


----------



## YSoLovely

So weird to see them feed stories to People after being super private and letting their music speak for them for so many years. Some are even speculating that a mistress (or five) is coming forward with her story about being his side ho. Maybe even worse allegations...


----------



## Sasha2012

*Beyoncé Struggled to Trust JAY-Z After Cheating, Says Source: 'If It’s Wasn’t for Blue Ivy, They Might Not Be Together'*
After weathering a cheating scandal, Beyoncé and JAY-Z are still “Crazy in Love” — but how did they mend their fractured marriage?

“It was very rough for them to stay married,” an insider tells PEOPLE in this week’s issue. “It took Beyoncé a long time to trust again. She was struggling to move on and forgive. But keeping her family together was very important.”

Indeed, a focus on parenting may have been the music power couple’s saving grace.

“If it’s wasn’t for Blue Ivy, they might not be together,” adds the insider of the couple, who worked through their issues in therapy. “It took them years to get to the point where they are now.”

Today, Beyoncé, 36, and JAY-Z, 48, “are very proud that they overcame huge marital issues and happy they were able to move on as a family,” says the insider of the pair, who have been married for nine years.

Just two months before purchasing an $88 million Bel Air mansion, the Grammy winners welcomed twins Rumi and Sir.

“Having more babies together made them even closer,” adds the insider.

Last week, in an extensive interview with _T: The New York Times Style Magazine_, JAY-Z addressed his past infidelity for the first time, telling the outlet he was unfaithful after he “shut down emotionally.”

“The hardest thing is seeing pain on someone’s face that you caused,” said the rapper, who acknowledged his new _4:44 _LP and Beyoncé’s landmark _Lemonade_ visual album were informed by their marital strife.

“We were using our art almost like a therapy session,” he said of their deeply personal projects. “We really have a healthy respect for one another’s craft. I think she’s amazing.”

http://people.com/music/beyonce-jay-z-marriage-blue-ivy-helped-save-after-cheating-scandal/


----------



## DC-Cutie

chile... I miss the uber private Jay and Bey everyday!


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> So weird to see them feed stories to People after being super private and letting their music speak for them for so many years. Some are even speculating that a mistress (or five) is coming forward with her story about being his side ho. Maybe even worse allegations...



According to the website Crazy Days & Nights, a group of women is about to come out and “expose” Jay Z – and his scandalous ways.

The website has been particularly CREDIBLE in the past. But we hope – for Beyonce’s sake – that they’re WRONG this time.

Here’s what they are saying:

This permanent A-list rapper knows there are multiple women who are about to expose him for the hundreds of times he has cheated on his wife, so is hoping his admission of a few women will cover for the hundreds. Nice try.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSoLovely said:


> So weird to see them feed stories to People after being super private and letting their music speak for them for so many years. Some are even speculating that a mistress (or five) is coming forward with her story about being his side ho. Maybe even worse allegations...



I said the same thing. They have always been super private but now he's confessing being a cheater. This goes against the perfect power couple image they have created. I figured the side piece was about to tell all and he decided to do it first.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> According to the website Crazy Days & Nights, a group of women is about to come out and “expose” Jay Z – and his scandalous ways.
> 
> The website has been particularly CREDIBLE in the past. But we hope – for Beyonce’s sake – that they’re WRONG this time.
> 
> Here’s what they are saying:
> 
> This permanent A-list rapper knows there are multiple women who are about to expose him for the hundreds of times he has cheated on his wife, so is hoping his admission of a few women will cover for the hundreds. Nice try.


----------



## kkfiregirl

It’s  too bad they decided to stay together for blue ivy ... seems like a temporary bandaid to me. 

i don’t doubt that he will cheat again.


----------



## bag-princess

kkfiregirl said:


> It’s  too bad they decided to stay together for blue ivy ... seems like a temporary bandaid to me.
> 
> i don’t doubt that he will cheat again.




I hope she’s not stupid enough to think it was just one person!


----------



## kkfiregirl

bag-princess said:


> I hope she’s not stupid enough to think it was just one person!



she most likely doesn’t know the extent of it .. I hope.


----------



## lanasyogamama

DC-Cutie said:


> chile... I miss the uber private Jay and Bey everyday!


I found it annoying at the time, but now I long for it.


----------



## scarlet555

It would not surprise me if she knew he was cheating, likely with more than one person, him coming out publicly is to prepare us for something else, and i’m Sure she knows why.


----------



## baglover4ever

DC-Cutie said:


> are the socks sewn into the shoes????  I mean so many questions


I think those are the new Fendi shoes. They are actually pretty cool in real life. They are boots that made to look like socks in sandals. Too bad she can't advertise it well.


----------



## Sweet Fire

She has known he cheats as he cheated during their dating years but she was determined to be the "winner" so in hindsight she got what she wanted but was foolish to think he would change his ways after he "put a ring on it"

She still stays because she doesn't want to "loose" by giving him up and have egg on her face since she was so sure she could change him. The Ring the Alarm song very much describes how she feels about their relationship.


----------



## YSoLovely

Her mama stayed with her cheating a** husband right until he fathered a child with his side chick. It's what Bey knows and she'll be damned if she sees another chick on Jay's arm. 
Too bad, cause Ms. Tina is certainly living her best life ever since she rid herself off Mathew.
Add to this, the image they built for the past 15+ years, three children and that there aren't many black men of Jay's money & status out there... like, who's she gonna date that can afford to drop a milli on a yacht vacay and shower her in diamonds? Drake? 
Sure, she got plenty of money on her own, but the power couple thing has been their's forever and I doubt she'd even look at someone who can't match her networth


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Her mama stayed with her cheating a** husband right until he fathered a child with his side chick. It's what Bey knows and she'll be damned if she sees another chick on Jay's arm.
> Too bad, cause Ms. Tina is certainly living her best life ever since she rid herself off Mathew.
> Add to this, the image they built for the past 15+ years, three children and that there aren't many black men of Jay's money & status out there... like, who's she gonna date that can afford to drop a milli on a yacht vacay and shower her in diamonds? Drake?
> Sure, she got plenty of money on her own, but the power couple thing has been their's forever and I doubt she'd even look at someone who can't match her networth





All this!!!! #realtalk


----------



## berrydiva

Sweet Fire said:


> She has known he cheats as he cheated during their dating years but she was determined to be the "winner" so in hindsight she got what she wanted but was foolish to think he would change his ways after he "put a ring on it"
> 
> She still stays because she doesn't want to "loose" by giving him up and have egg on her face since she was so sure she could change him. The Ring the Alarm song very much describes how she feels about their relationship.


I don't know if she was determined to be the "winner" as much as he groomed her to be his wife given their ages at the time and early in her solo career he was able to give her more edge.  Don't underestimate how much they utilized each other for business opportunities as well. Based on things I've heard, I will never believe their music is solely based on their lives....they love to strategically feed rumors as well. It keeps them relevant and makes their music sell in a time when it's difficult to sell high volume albums in both their genres.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They’re stunt queens, which is why it’s funny to me when fans try to suggest that they are above stunts and shows. It’s clear that there was/is some issues in their marriage tho...which is common.

I don’t believe blind gossip but it’s alluding to sexual misconduct which would be quite the bombshell.  If it turns out to be true, I want to see how she would handle that. Her image is everything to her.

On another note, she looked bomb presenting Colin his award. She brought out the good girdle served body. A little different than how she looked on Jay’s b-day the night before


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am not about to applaud a bunch of women that willing slept with a married Jay Z.

Now if there is something criminal involved. That is completely different.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

*'It's not every day you see Beyonce at Target!' Lemonade star pushes her own cart as she and Blue Ivy shop at discount store in Southern California





*


----------



## DC-Cutie

can she throw that thing on her head away!


----------



## Lounorada

She looked gorgous here. And 'yes, please' to those those Lorraine Schwartz earrings 

*Tumblr*


----------



## Lounorada

*Tumblr*


----------



## berrydiva

Her legs looking good.


----------



## morgan20

Her body just right....I hope she doesn’t lose anymore weight


----------



## Sassys

morgan20 said:


> Her body just right...*.I hope she doesn’t lose anymore weight*



Just right??? 

*Photoshopped*










*Non Photoshop (she still has a gut after carrying twins)*


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Photoshopped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Non Photoshop (she still has a gut after carrying twins)*






You better teach them!!!!! [emoji12][emoji111]


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's gotta be wearing an industrial Faja along with some photoshopping...   Bey doing too much for someone that is so into women's empowerment and such..


----------



## berrydiva

I love that ring on her ring finger. She's worn it a few times before...it's beautiful and so my speed. I feel like Rihanna has a similar ring. 

Meh...she still looks good for dropping two babies, at the same time, out of her body. The expectations for women are so impossible....folks want them to look perfect after they have a baby but if they don't look perfect, they're criticized regardless. It's sad that all of these women in the spotlight feel like they have to be so perfect all of the time and even sadder that women won't let them be not perfect.


----------



## berrydiva

I need to know what she has on under that dress though because when I go out to eat...my goal is to enjoy myself, eat all the foods and drink all the bubbly. Only problem is the bloat making me look 5 months pregnant.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I love that ring on her ring finger. She's worn it a few times before...it's beautiful and so my speed. I feel like Rihanna has a similar ring.
> 
> Meh...she still looks good for dropping two babies, at the same time, out of her body. The expectations for women are so impossible....folks want them to look perfect after they have a baby but if they don't look perfect, they're criticized regardless. It's sad that all of these women in the spotlight feel like they have to be so perfect all of the time and even sadder that women won't let them be not perfect.


do you think she's putting the expectations on herself, instead of just 'being' a new mom?  Like just wear a nice dress and stop with all the awkward posing and photoshop.  
I know it's the world we live in and the entertainment industry she's in, so it's an added pressure.


----------



## kkfiregirl

DC-Cutie said:


> do you think she's putting the expectations on herself, instead of just 'being' a new mom?  Like just wear a nice dress and stop with all the awkward posing and photoshop.
> I know it's the world we live in and the entertainment industry she's in, so it's an added pressure.



I think she definitely put the pressure on herself. Starting with that ridiculous birth announcement. She set the bar too high for herself ... no one expects her to have a flat tummy 5-6 months after having twins.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> I love that ring on her ring finger. She's worn it a few times before...it's beautiful and so my speed. I feel like Rihanna has a similar ring.
> 
> Meh..*.she still looks good for dropping two babies, at the same time, out of her body. The expectations for women are so impossible*....folks want them to look perfect after they have a baby but if they don't look perfect, they're criticized regardless. It's sad that all of these women in the spotlight feel like they have to be so perfect all of the time and even sadder that women won't let them be not perfect.




She does. She looks fantastic, in fact. By any standard. Babies or no babies.
And usually I would agree with the "impossible standards", but I don't think this applies here. Bey's fans actually prefer her a bit thicker as opposed to super skinny. To them, her unretouched candids are just as great as the 'shopped glamour shots she puts on her IG.
If anyone is perpetuating impossible expectations, it's Bey herself by editing those pics and keeping the myth alive that she's oh so perfect. Her fans would "let" her be less than perfect if she chose to keep it real. They love her regardless.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> do you think she's putting the expectations on herself, instead of just 'being' a new mom?  Like just wear a nice dress and stop with all the awkward posing and photoshop.
> I know it's the world we live in and the entertainment industry she's in, so it's an added pressure.


I think it's both....we put expectations on ourselves based on how we want others to perceive us or to mitigate negative conversation about us. All of that is amplified with the entertainment industry. 



YSoLovely said:


> She does. She looks fantastic, in fact. By any standard. Babies or no babies.
> And usually I would agree with the "impossible standards", but I don't think this applies here. Bey's fans actually prefer her a bit thicker as opposed to super skinny. To them, her unretouched candids are just as great as the 'shopped glamour shots she puts on her IG.
> If anyone is perpetuating impossible expectations, it's Bey herself by editing those pics and keeping the myth alive that she's oh so perfect. Her fans would "let" her be less than perfect if she chose to keep it real. They love her regardless.


That's true but isn't that the nature of fandom?


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *do you think she's putting the expectations on herself, instead of just 'being' a new mom?  *Like just wear a nice dress and stop with all the awkward posing and photoshop.
> I know it's the world we live in and the entertainment industry she's in, so it's an added pressure.




Bey is always about being perfect and projecting the perfect image no matter what!!  don't put this all on society because lots of women have the balls to say "to hell with it" and keep it moving!  she could do the same since she is all about women and power.  at least that is what her mouth says.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree with bag-princess. This is mostly her doing. And I have always chuckled when she says she is here to empower women.


----------



## YSoLovely

I think Bey does empower women... to a point. She's squarely in charge of every single aspect of her career. *She* runs Beyoncé, Inc and nobody else. That's something that should be inspiring to women and young girls.

Now when it comes to her personal life... yeah. A bit too dependend on male validation for my taste, but if she decides her marriage is worth fighting for, who am I to say it isn't, just because I_ think_ Jay is vile, manipulative and still cheating on her. 

It's her life and her choices at the end of the day.


----------



## Tivo

She doesn’t empower me. Her ill fitted outfits look tragic.


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> *Tumblr*
> View attachment 3904329
> View attachment 3904330
> View attachment 3904331
> View attachment 3904332


But this right here is giving me JLo vibes. And I’m so here for it!


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> I think Bey does empower women... to a point. She's squarely in charge of every single aspect of her career. *She* runs Beyoncé, Inc and nobody else. That's something that should be inspiring to women and young girls.
> 
> Now when it comes to her personal life... yeah. A bit too dependend on male validation for my taste, but if she decides her marriage is worth fighting for, who am I to say it isn't, just because I_ think_ Jay is vile, manipulative and still cheating on her.
> 
> It's her life and her choices at the end of the day.





She’s not out there telling girls how to run a business empire and their careers though! Maybe that’s what she should stick to! [emoji108] she wouldn’t look so two faced.  And at the end is any day of course it’s her life and choices - just keep your mouth closed and don’t say one thing and do another.


----------



## Sasha2012

They're two of the most powerful moguls in music.

And Beyonce, 36, and Jay Z, 48, put their love on top in a series of images shared on Instagram Monday night as they posed in the cabin of a private jet.

The power couple glared toward the camera like seasoned rockstars just weeks after the rapper admitted to infidelity during a brutally honest interview published in New York Times.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...longside-Jay-Z-private-jet.html#ixzz513TqSP45


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's too damn early for this foolishness!  She is really trying it....


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 3905840


what has seen cannot be unseen...


----------



## YSoLovely

*rolls eyes*


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> what has seen cannot be unseen...



[emoji23]  LMAO


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jay gets uglier by the minute...wtf is going on.  Adultery looks terrible on him, lol. The couples pic giving is me IG chick with her older sugar daddy teas. 

Those pics are kinda cringe, she’s doing a lot. She trying to prove something and I don’t quite understand what or why.


----------



## Sassys

She has to know that those of us with an ounce of common sense know these pics are photoshopped to death. What’s wrong with showing your real pics? You just gave birth to two babies, no shame in not dropping the weight overnight. These constant obvious photshopped pics are just silly.


When you have talent, you don’t need to be so “look at me” like the Kardashians. Why can’t she understand that.


----------



## bag-mania

Ugh, those photos. Let's face it, they are two incredibly famous people who are getting to be past their prime. There's no place to go but down from here.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Jay gets uglier by the minute...wtf is going on.  Adultery looks terrible on him, lol. The couples pic giving is me IG chick with her older sugar daddy tease.
> 
> Those pics are kinda cringe, she’s doing a lot. *She trying to prove something and I don’t quite understand what or why*.



she is trying to prove that she is unbothered and that she and jay are still together!  you know what they say about when you have to work so hard to prove it!   and the way he looks in that pic - that ain't nothing to brag about!    if he wasn't worth $$$$ she wouldn't give him a second glance.




Sassys said:


> She has to know that those of us with an ounce of common sense know these pics are photoshopped to death. What’s wrong with showing your real pics? You just gave birth to two babies, no shame in not dropping the weight overnight. These constant obvious photshopped pics are just silly.
> 
> 
> *When you have talent, you don’t need to be so “look at me” like the Kardashians. Why can’t she understand that*.




and yet she is obviously so pressed!  all her tacky "look at me" pics - i bet that photographer is on call 24/7!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> she is trying to prove that she is unbothered and that she and jay are still together!  you know what they say about when you have to work so hard to prove it!   and the way he looks in that pic - that ain't nothing to brag about!    if he wasn't worth $$$$ she wouldn't give him a second glance.
> 
> 
> and yet she is obviously so pressed!  all her tacky "look at me" pics -* i bet that photographer is on call 24/7!!! *



I believe it. I remember when Kevin Hart was on his honeymoon, his Instagram pics where credited to this photographer he used at his wedding an other work functions. Who the Hell brings a professional photographer on their honeymoon/vacations?!?! That is all kinds of crazy to me. Why do you vacation pics need to be so perfectly styled. SMH Doing way to much


----------



## Sassys

bag-mania said:


> Ugh, those photos. Let's face it, they are two incredibly famous people who are getting to be past their prime. There's no place to go but down from here.



I feel like the minute they moved to LA, she lost her damn mind. They need to bring their a$$ back to NYC, and stop all the fakery.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

We were being subjected to contrived poses and photoshopped pics in NYC too.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> We were being subjected to contrived poses and photoshopped pics in NYC too.



Not like this. It use to be once in a while now its constant.


----------



## DC-Cutie

is that measuring tape fashioned into a belt **confused**


----------



## bag-mania

DC-Cutie said:


> is that measuring tape fashioned into a belt **confused**



It's what happens when questionable fashion designers trick gullible celebrities into thinking they are being "edgy".


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> is that measuring tape fashioned into a belt **confused**





some people would say that she doesn't have that kind of fashion sense to pull of something like that and make it fashion!   and then some people would say she doesn't have that kind of fashion sense - so yea she would try it!!


----------



## GaGa Zsabor

Ugh I hate what Beyonce is doing now. When did she become this person??? Her Instagram was always vague but she used to post at least _some _interesting pictures of her living her life. I mean, how many pictures of yourself do you have to post on social media- in the same damn outfit? And the whole posting in three’s? It’s so lame. I just want her to stop. I gained so much respect for her over the years and especially with Lemonade and now I’m just... not excited about her anymore. The horrible outfits, the stupid poses, the new instagram.. she was never like this.. I’m honestly done with her until she puts out a new album. She is ridiculous.


----------



## morgan20

The thirst is real.....Bey stop with the arse showing


----------



## BagOuttaHell

At least photoshop Jay's pics too. I mean dammit. He is looking rooooooooooough.


----------



## bag-mania

It's the Circle of Life for celebrities. They strive to obtain their status and fame, then they fight twice as hard to hold on so it doesn't slip away from them.


----------



## gazoo

It's sad. She's an accomplished success in so many ways, but these shenanigans just scream desperation. I can't say I'm all that shocked when I think many acquaintances, particularly of a certain age, posting "sultry" selfies every single day on social media. Beyonce is still young though, so it's unsettling to see this amped up thirst, particularly when she was elusive before. I can only speculate that all the baby making and issues in her marriage have taken a serious toll on her sense of self worth. I doubt that's the reaction she's expecting so she's really missing the mark, IMO.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

Bey is such an acomplished woman but at the same time thristy af. U r not kim k, wake the f up and dump that ugly ass cheater. U are queen b not wendy williams..


----------



## Freckles1

Staying relevant cannot be an easy feat. For anyone. I believe there are celebrities that have a grace about them - whether it is real or contrived is the question. But those that have this grace always seem to have longevity. She better find some.


----------



## Sassys

OhBlackrabbit said:


> Bey is such an acomplished woman but at the same time thristy af. U r not kim k, wake the f up and dump that ugly ass cheater. U are queen b not wendy williams..



Queens have low self esteem as well. Why do you think so many of them are miserable.

LOL I also can't stand when people refer to her as a Queen. She is just a singer, she hasn't cured cancer or AIDS nor was she born into royalty or married a prince. She is just a regular person like everyone else. Yes, she has talent, but its just singing/dancing (not ending world hunger)..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well I’m a Queen!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Well I’m a Queen!



We know DC, we know.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> When you have talent, you don’t need to be so “look at me” like the Kardashians. Why can’t she understand that.



Same question for Mariah.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Same question for Mariah.



Mariah has had low self esteem for YEARS and she admits it lol. She doesn't photo shoot instgram post as much as Beyonce does.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> Well I’m a Queen!



Yup! And I dare anyone suggest otherwise


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>


----------



## DC-Cutie

I’m gonna have to stop coming here... shouldn’t she be rehearsing for Coachella, feeding the babies, braiding Blue’s hair, cooking gumbo ...


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


>





DC-Cutie said:


> I’m gonna have to stop coming here... shouldn’t she be rehearsing for Coachella, feeding the babies, braiding Blue’s hair, cooking gumbo ...



LMAO!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

The pic with Jay looks awkward as heck. Hang it up. Flatscreen.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


>




I don’t see anything!


----------



## White Orchid

BagOuttaHell said:


> At least photoshop Jay's pics too. I mean dammit. He is looking rooooooooooough.


Um, I think you’re asking for a Christmas miracle here.  Even photoshop has its limits.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I Kim K’d those mules over the summer....wore them to death. 
Anyway, I kinda like that look. Even tho the pics have been edited her body looks snatched and I’m such a sucker for gold. My only complaint is the hair. I like the half up, half down look but the side pony is reminsecent of me in the 5th grade, lol.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> They're two of the most powerful moguls in music.


so she really doesnt need this


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I’m gonna have to stop coming here... shouldn’t she be rehearsing for Coachella, feeding the babies, braiding Blue’s hair, cooking gumbo ...


I can't even see her knowing how to begin a roux.


----------



## berrydiva

She's trying to stay relevant not become Gladys or Aretha when Whitney and Mariah hit the scene. Let's be real, her fans who grew with her are her age+ and no longer spending money on music due to life (responsibilities, kids, etc)....she's trying to keep up and maintain. 

Issa mess but people's disappointment in her is based in how much people get wrapped up in placing these entertainers in a certain category.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## YSoLovely

The 2nd look is very Rihanna - but when Kim K tries to pull off one of Riri's looks & the jeans in the first pic don't fit her too well. And did she wear it with and without a read shirt underneath or is that a photoshop fail?


----------



## morgan20

I think she looks good here


----------



## kkfiregirl

she looks silly. she doesn’t have what it takes to make these looks work.


----------



## berrydiva

She's at the point where Mariah was when she was being pushed out for the off-key likes of JennyLo.


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> she looks silly. she doesn’t have what it takes to make these looks work.



Its almost like she is trying to be the "round the way girl" that Jay cheated on her with. She is not an "around the way girl type"


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Who is this around the way girl he was with? I thought it was a host of women.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Who is this around the way girl he was with? I thought it was a host of women.



I have no cue who the woman/en is/are. Jay seems like the type that wants a "round the way" girl. He's bored of the "debutante"


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> I have no cue who the woman/en is/are. Jay seems like the type that wants a "round the way" girl. He's bored of the "debutante"



It makes sense if you consider where he grew up.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I have no cue who the woman/en is/are. Jay seems like the type that wants a "round the way" girl. He's bored of the "debutante"


I'm gonna give that a nope. lol. I haven't seen that dude in a very many years but I don't ever remember that being his type.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I'm gonna give that a nope. lol. I haven't seen that dude in a very many years but I don't ever remember that being his type.



Just cause you don't see it... I have very bougie male friends who grew up in the hood and love them some hood chicks/round the way girls. Will they marry them; no, but they will cheat with them. My friend E, stays cheating on his wife with round the way girls. It boggles my mind, because his wife is amazing.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Just cause you don't see it... I have very bougie male friends who grew up in the hood and love them some hood chicks/round the way girls. Will they marry them; no, but they will cheat with them. My friend E, stays cheating on his wife with round the way girls. It boggles my mind, because his wife is amazing.



Damn! why not just marry the type of woman you like to begin with?


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Just cause you don't see it... I have very bougie male friends who grew up in the hood and love them some hood chicks/round the way girls. Will they marry them; no, but they will cheat with them. My friend E, stays cheating on his wife with round the way girls. It boggles my mind, because his wife is amazing.


I was kinda going off more personal knowledge and less opinion though....lol. Like I said, it's been quite a very long time since I've actually seen him but I'm still great friends with someone very very close to him.


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> Damn! why not just marry the type of woman you like to begin with?



I tell him this ALL the time. He says, you don't want to have kids with hood chicks and he doesn't think they are appropriate to have on his arm at the country club or dinner parties with work associates - His words, not mine.

I am friends with him and not his wife, so I mind my business. My loyalty is to him, but it breaks my heart when I see her and I can't tell her her man is cheating. She is definitely not a hood chick/round the way girl. But they are a power couple and that is what he wants.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I was kinda going off more personal knowledge and less opinion though....lol. Like I said, it's been quite a very long time since I've actually seen him but I'm still great friends with someone very very close to him.



Oh, okay.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> I tell him this ALL the time. He says, you don't want to have kids with hood chicks and he doesn't think they are appropriate to have on his arm at the country club or dinner parties with work associates - His words, not mine.
> 
> I am friends with him and not his wife, so I mind my business. My loyalty is to him, but it breaks my heart when I see her and I can't tell her her man is cheating. She is definitely not a hood chick/round the way girl. But they are a power couple and that is what he wants.



nothing wrong with hood chicks! I feel bad for his wife, but something tells me that she knows about her husband’s cheating.


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> nothing wrong with hood chicks! I feel bad for his wife, but something tells me that she knows about her husband’s cheating.



I think she knows as well, but then again, he is very good at covering his tracks. He's been cheating for years (his wife was someone he was cheating with lol)


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> I think she knows as well, but then again, he is very good at covering his tracks. He's been cheating for years (his wife was someone he was cheating with lol)



Oh MY!!


----------



## cluelessguy265

bag-princess said:


> she is trying to prove that she is unbothered and that she and jay are still together!  you know what they say about when you have to work so hard to prove it!   and the way he looks in that pic - that ain't nothing to brag about!    if he wasn't worth $$$$ she wouldn't give him a second glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet she is obviously so pressed!  all her tacky "look at me" pics - i bet that photographer is on call 24/7!!!



do women think Jay-Z dresses sharp? I'm no looker myself, but curious.


----------



## cluelessguy265

I think Jay-Z's recent NYT interview was extremely telling. Now Kevin Hart..


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Just cause you don't see it... I have very bougie male friends who grew up in the hood and love them some hood chicks/round the way girls. Will they marry them; no, but they will cheat with them. My friend E, stays cheating on his wife with round the way girls. It boggles my mind, because his wife is amazing.



I’ve had guy friends who explained to me that some girls are mopeds.. fun to ride but you don’t want anyone to see you with one. I asked my husband if this was a common male thought and when he agreed, I wanted to slap him lol.


----------



## berrydiva

cluelessguy265 said:


> do women think Jay-Z dresses sharp? I'm no looker myself, but curious.


Jay Z cleans up very nice when he wants to and has always been swaggy...so yes. Then there are women who are just attracted to a man with money and power. Jay is charming and witty though so that's probably mostly what makes him attractive to women.


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> I’ve had guy friends who explained to me that some girls are mopeds.. fun to ride but you don’t want anyone to see you with one. I asked my husband if this was a common male thought and when he agreed, I wanted to slap him lol.


Some men, definitely most I've encountered, have women who'd they would sleep with but would never consider being in a relationship with then there's a certain type of women they want as their girlfriend/wife.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Sasha2012 said:


> They're two of the most powerful moguls in music.
> 
> And Beyonce, 36, and Jay Z, 48, put their love on top in a series of images shared on Instagram Monday night as they posed in the cabin of a private jet.
> 
> The power couple glared toward the camera like seasoned rockstars just weeks after the rapper admitted to infidelity during a brutally honest interview published in New York Times.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...longside-Jay-Z-private-jet.html#ixzz513TqSP45


What in God's name?????


----------



## 1249dcnative

Lounorada said:


>


Well said!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BagOuttaHell said:


> At least photoshop Jay's pics too. I mean dammit. He is looking rooooooooooough.



JayZ looks like a retired grandpa


----------



## New-New

berrydiva said:


> Some men, definitely most I've encountered, have women who'd they would sleep with but would never consider being in a relationship with then there's a certain type of women they want as their girlfriend/wife.


Being gay like I’ve experienced older men who try me up like this and like I’ve learned to cut them off at the knees. Like I’m a catch. And they need to be appropriately appreciative.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> Being gay like I’ve experienced older men who try me up like this and like I’ve learned to cut them off at the knees. Like I’m a catch. And they need to be appropriately appreciative.




I am going to start using that - appropriately appreciative!!! [emoji1360]


----------



## Lounorada

This outfit is cute and her hair looks good tied-up like that.
The less try-hard she is and the simpler the oufits, the better 

*Tumblr*


----------



## YSoLovely

Nice outfit, but she could have kept the last two pics.  She's strolling around her $90M Bel Air home with her super cute daughter, but she's just gotta let us know that her a** is_ sitting_, huh?


----------



## bag-princess

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2017/12/14/jay-zs-tidal-big-trouble/953017001/


Is Jay Z's Tidal in trouble?



Rapper Jay Z is considered a savvy business mogul, but his Midas touch might not extend to streaming music.

Tidal, the high-fidelity streaming service relaunched with great celebrity fanfare by Jay Z in 2015, once again is the subject of speculation that its financial straits are dire. According to a report in the Norwegian newspaper Dagens Naeringsliv, Tidal lost $44 million before taxes last year and has six months of cash left.

Last year, The Wall Street Journal reported that Aspiro, the Swedish-based holding company that controls Tidal, had a loss of $28 million in 2015.

Jay Z announced in February 2015 that his Carter Enterprises had bid $56 million for the service and relaunched the service in March 2015 with a star-studded party attended by wife Beyonce and including Kanye West, Alicia Keys, Madonna, Chris Martin, Nicki Minaj and Daft Punk. Each of the artists reportedly also were given 3% equity in the company, with Jay Z holding the remaining stake.

Tidal has had its moments. In July, the service jumped to No. 1 in Apple's App Store with the launch of Jay-Z's new album 4:44.


Also earlier this year, wireless provider Sprint acquired a 33% stake in Tidal. Sprint subscribers currently get six months of free high-fidelity Tidal service and Sprint-Tidal customers also get exclusive content on the music service.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

I feel like there is an article every month about Tidal.


----------



## berrydiva

She has great skin.


----------



## Lounorada

*Tumblr*


----------



## Lounorada

*Tumblr*


----------



## Lounorada

These two outfits are nice, she looks good!

Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

She has no identity....one minute she's a debutante dominatrix, next she's Oshun and now she's the rich suburban chick's version of an around the way girl. All of these people who are forced to become and adult in the spotlight seem to take so long to struggle with finding their adult identity.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> She has no identity....one minute she's a debutante dominatrix, next she's Oshun and now she's the rich suburban chick's version of an around the way girl. All of these people who are forced to become and adult in the spotlight seem to take so long to struggle with finding their adult identity.



she is just doing too much ... always.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She has no identity....one minute she's a debutante dominatrix, next she's Oshun and now she's the rich suburban chick's version of an around the way girl. All of these people who are forced to become and adult in the spotlight seem to take so long to struggle with finding their adult identity.


So very true. Although, I know one or two non-famous people with the same problems.
Beyoncé is a style chameleon, but in a negative way- meaning she tries out all of these different styles, most of which don't suit her and she can't pull off 90% of the outfits she wears.
Simple outfits suit her, like the last two that I posted above (where she's wearing the short wig), not the over-styled, over-thought outfits she seems to favour most of the time.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> she is just doing too much ... always.





Lounorada said:


> So very true. Although, I know one or two non-famous people with the same problems.
> Beyoncé is a style chameleon, but in a negative way- meaning she tries out all of these different styles, most of which don't suit her and she can't pull off 90% of the outfits she wears.
> Simple outfits suit her, like the last two that I posted above (where she's wearing the short wig), not the over-styled, over-thought outfits she seems to favour most of the time.


Yep and yep to both of you.  I don't think there's anything wrong with switching up your style and rediscovering yourself but just does too much....it never looks natural.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Yep and yep to both of you.  I don't think there's anything wrong with switching up your style and rediscovering yourself but just does too much....it never looks natural.


I know she's a super star and most of the world thinks she is fabulous.  To me, she is a very pretty woman who is trying to be a very sexy woman but isn't really sexy.  Just my perception; I realize most people probably disagree.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I know she's a super star and most of the world thinks she is fabulous.  To me, she is a very pretty woman who is trying to be a very sexy woman but isn't really sexy.  Just my perception; I realize most people probably disagree.


Sexy is such a personal thing though and based on so many factors....for me, she's far more sexy when she isn't trying so hard.

As a side note, I kind of do find it funny how she's captivated such a massive fan base....at least she has talent and a crazy work ethic to deserve them.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> She has no identity....one minute she's a debutante dominatrix, next she's Oshun and now she's the rich suburban chick's version of an around the way girl. All of these people who are forced to become and adult in the spotlight seem to take so long to struggle with finding their adult identity.




This is the truth!!! [emoji1373]


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Fashion isn't her thing. This is the result.

I like that bob on her. Always have.


----------



## Lounorada

*Leaving a restaurant in Hollywood on Jan 23, 2018.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*At the Roc Nation Pre-GRAMMY Brunch in NYC on Jan 27, 2018.*
Wearing a custom Ralph & Russo dress / Lorraine Schwartz jewels / Giuseppe Zanotti shoes.

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

I love this look. She looks great!

*At the Clive Davis Pre-GRAMMY Gala in NYC on Jan 27, 2018.*
Wearing a custom Azzi & Osta Couture dress / Lorraine Schwartz jewels.

Tumblr / Getty


----------



## bisousx

She looks gorgeous but I don’t see happiness in her smile...


----------



## morgan20

That’s exactly what I was going to say...she looks great..but her face..is it tiredness? Something is up


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> *At the Roc Nation Pre-GRAMMY Brunch in NYC on Jan 27, 2018.*
> Wearing a custom Ralph & Russo dress / Lorraine Schwartz jewels / Giuseppe Zanotti shoes.
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3948956
> View attachment 3948957
> View attachment 3948958
> View attachment 3948959
> View attachment 3948960
> View attachment 3948961
> View attachment 3948962
> View attachment 3948963





Only she would think that is brunch attire!! [emoji23][emoji23] bless her heart


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great in that last set of pics.  I love that dress.


----------



## YSoLovely

Two good fits in a row


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Do she and Khloe Kardashian look similar? I don’t ever remember thinking that before but when I first scrolled past that pic of her in the beret with Jay on Twitter I thought it was Khloe.


----------



## TC1

Jay did an interview with CNN's Van Jones where he admitted his infidelity and said "For us, we chose to fight for our family".
Uhhhh. No she chose to forgive your cheating a*s. Maybe that's why her smile doesn't seem as bright.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hate when men say that especially after HE was the one being unfaithful. You fight fir your family from the beginning. Not after Solange has tapped dat azz!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

TC1 said:


> Jay did an interview with CNN's Van Jones where he admitted his infidelity and said "For us, we chose to fight for our family".
> Uhhhh. No she chose to forgive your cheating a*s. Maybe that's why her smile doesn't seem as bright.



I thought the same... maybe he meant as in he fought to gain her forgiveness and earn her trust back?!

ETA: although based on rumours, this wasn’t an one-off thing, so don’t do it to begin with.


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> Jay did an interview with CNN's Van Jones where he admitted his infidelity and said "For us, we chose to fight for our family".
> Uhhhh. No she chose to forgive your cheating a*s. Maybe that's why her smile doesn't seem as bright.


There's concessions on both sides when people decide to stay together after infidelity. He has to know that she may not forgive him and work to win trust back while she has to accept everything that comes along when you chose to forgive a person. I don't think his statement is out of sorts with what happens to many people who deal with infidelity.

Wish them the best...hopefully they come away from it with a stronger union. They're hardly the first celeb couple to admit to infidelity and work through it....I applaud people who can really really honestly work though it because I don't know how I'd handle something like that after being together for so long.


----------



## TC1

berrydiva said:


> There's concessions on both sides when people decide to stay together after infidelity. He has to know that she may not forgive him and work to win trust back while she has to accept everything that comes along when you chose to forgive a person. I don't think his statement is out of sorts with what happens to many people who deal with infidelity.
> 
> Wish them the best...hopefully they come away from it with a stronger union. They're hardly the first celeb couple to admit to infidelity and work through it....I applaud people who can really really honestly work though it because I don't know how I'd handle something like that after being together for so long.


Off topic. But it happened to me after being with someone for 14 years. We. Scratch that. I tried hard to work through it, he said he did. Only to do it again 3 years later.


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> Off topic. But it happened to me after being with someone for 14 years. We. Scratch that. I tried hard to work through it, he said he did. Only to do it again 3 years later.


Sorry that you had to live that after choosing a path of forgiveness. Men are strange creatures for sure.


----------



## YSoLovely

Blue the real MVP


----------



## YSoLovely




----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> *At the Roc Nation Pre-GRAMMY Brunch in NYC on Jan 27, 2018.*
> Wearing a custom Ralph & Russo dress / Lorraine Schwartz jewels / Giuseppe Zanotti shoes.
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3948956
> View attachment 3948957
> View attachment 3948958
> View attachment 3948959
> View attachment 3948960
> View attachment 3948961
> View attachment 3948962
> View attachment 3948963


wow

are they actually pretending to be that super arrogant or are they really that?


----------



## myown

*OMG! Shocked woman can't believe her eyes as she bumps into Beyonce and Jay-Z in New York hotel*






 - dailymail


----------



## morgan20

I preferred her pre Grammy outfit to the one she wore at the Grammys


----------



## Cocoabean

myown said:


> *OMG! Shocked woman can't believe her eyes as she bumps into Beyonce and Jay-Z in New York hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - dailymail



Do you think the woman knew who she was looking at?  I probably wouldn't have recognized them, except for the entourage.


----------



## bag-princess

that little miss blue is a mess!!!  

you can tell that she is one of those kids that spends so much time around adults and acts "grown" like a little old woman telling people what to do!  and i am sure she knows by now people are at her beck and call to treat her like a little princess.  those twins are going to have to tow the line or catch hell form big sis!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I wish they didn't trot Blue out as often as they do.  I really respected them right after she was born the way they protected her privacy, didn't release pictures of her, etc. The way she is at every awards show feels like they treat her more as a prop than a daughter.
Looking at Beyonce's fashion choices and her facial expressions during the Grammy weekend, it's clear that she's playing the role of scorned wife right now. The big question is, does she FEEL that way, or is she playing a role to help her husband to sell records? I tend to think they take a page out of Madonna's book in the way that each album is fully promoted as an artistic statement in every aspect of their public life - so I don't interpret it as a statement of reality. Either way, I think that Beyonce is hurting her image a bit in the process. She's done such a great job of marketing herself as a strong woman who will be in a relationship because she wants to be, not because she needs to be. So to go from that to this image of a woman who is miserable with her cheating husband but is suffering through for the sake of the kids is not doing her any favors.


----------



## bag-princess

myown said:


> *OMG! Shocked woman can't believe her eyes as she bumps into Beyonce and Jay-Z in New York hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - dailymail





oh she knew alright!!


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Blue the real MVP



This is too damn funny.


----------



## berrydiva

LibbyRuth said:


> I wish they didn't trot Blue out as often as they do.  I really respected them right after she was born the way they protected her privacy, didn't release pictures of her, etc. The way she is at every awards show feels like they treat her more as a prop than a daughter.
> Looking at Beyonce's fashion choices and her facial expressions during the Grammy weekend, it's clear that she's playing the role of scorned wife right now. The big question is, does she FEEL that way, or is she playing a role to help her husband to sell records? I tend to think they take a page out of Madonna's book in the way that each album is fully promoted as an artistic statement in every aspect of their public life - so I don't interpret it as a statement of reality. Either way, I think that Beyonce is hurting her image a bit in the process. She's done such a great job of marketing herself as a strong woman who will be in a relationship because she wants to be, not because she needs to be. So to go from that to this image of a woman who is miserable with her cheating husband but is suffering through for the sake of the kids is not doing her any favors.


Lawd. Huh? How did you get scorned wife from her fashion choices?


----------



## berrydiva

Cocoabean said:


> Do you think the woman knew who she was looking at?  I probably wouldn't have recognized them, except for the entourage.


I'm sure she did recognize Beyonce. I feel like she's successfully made herself known within all age groups.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Blue is a hoot!


----------



## LibbyRuth

berrydiva said:


> Lawd. Huh? How did you get scorned wife from her fashion choices?


Three all black ensembles with hats - a nod to funeral attire. Clearly a widow would not actually wear any of those to a funeral, but the inspiration/association is there.


----------



## berrydiva

LibbyRuth said:


> Three all black ensembles with hats - a nod to funeral attire. Clearly a widow would not actually wear any of those to a funeral, but the inspiration/association is there.


This is reaching.  A nod to funeral attire  it's obvious you've never been to a black funeral or church if you think you won't see ladies in that old church lady hat that you can't see over. She looking like that pastor's wife who's mistress is now sitting in the back pew because she got cussed out by the elders. Lol


----------



## YSoLovely

LibbyRuth said:


> Three all black ensembles with hats - a nod to funeral attire. Clearly a widow would not actually wear any of those to a funeral, but the inspiration/association is there.



Her stylist said her Grammy weekend looks were an hommage to the Black Panthers.


----------



## LibbyRuth

berrydiva said:


> This is reaching.  A nod to funeral attire  it's obvious you've never been to a black funeral or church if you think you won't see ladies in that old church lady hat.


Your assumptions about me are wrong. I don't mind if you disagree with me, I don't expect everyone to think like me. There have been plenty of comments in this thread about her smiling but not looking happy, so I'm not alone in my thinking but don't demand a total consensus. I think that Beyonce is smart enough to know exactly what she was doing with her fashion choices, and I think she was trying to evoke a certain mindset. As I said, the big question is whether or not she was expressing her genuine feelings, or playing the role she has to play in Jay's album. I tend to think that the public life they put out there is more performance art than a sincere glimpse into their personal lives.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Since when did their daughter attend every award show? They don't even attend every award show.


----------



## LibbyRuth

BagOuttaHell said:


> Since when did their daughter attend every award show? They don't even attend every award show.


You got me on the technicality. I will go back and edit it to read "When they trot her out with them to just about every awards show they attend ..."  Still doesn't change the point i was making. When she was born they protected her privacy fiercely. They would release pictures that gave us a glimpse to address the burning desire people had to see her, but for the most part they lived their public life and she wasn't a part of it. Now, she is out with them often enough that people are looking for what she'll do, how she'll react, etc. I think it puts entirely too much pressure on a child that age to subject them to public reaction and critiques to what they wear, how they act, etc. It's hard enough for a kid to grow up with uber famous parents. My preference, regardless of the parents, is that the kids be allowed to grow up out of the public eye.


----------



## berrydiva

LibbyRuth said:


> Your assumptions about me are wrong. I don't mind if you disagree with me, I don't expect everyone to think like me. There have been plenty of comments in this thread about her smiling but not looking happy, so I'm not alone in my thinking but don't demand a total consensus. I think that Beyonce is smart enough to know exactly what she was doing with her fashion choices, and I think she was trying to evoke a certain mindset. As I said, the big question is whether or not she was expressing her genuine feelings, or playing the role she has to play in Jay's album. I tend to think that the public life they put out there is more performance art than a sincere glimpse into their personal lives.


If anything the beret resembles the black panthers but carry on....I know folks read into these things based on their personal experience so let me excuse myself out of the way. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Her stylist said her Grammy weekend looks were an hommage to the Black Panthers.


That's the first thing I thought. I saw an ode to Blackness first not funeral especially since we're approaching 'Black History Month'. Actually, I got that from both of them with Jay out here looking like James Baldwin lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> If anything the beret resembles the black panthers but carry on....I know folks read into these things based on their personal experience so let me excuse myself out of the way. Lol


you know what, I thought about the Black Panters too!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I know she is rich. Has tons of help and a life better than ours. But I thought her bod was bangin' and the bih served this weekend. Head to toe. I am not a fan of her style and she brought it. 

The kicker for me is that she just had her hair braided and had on a fitted hat the same day. If you know anything about freshly done braids you know that is a BOSS move. Try it if you want. I will never question her committment to fashion ever again. lol 

Side note the Grammys have played Rihanna, Beyonce and Jay Z in the last year.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Since when did their daughter attend every award show? They don't even attend every award show.


I feel like there are more pics posted of just the two of them than there are with Blue and the ones with Blue mostly come from their IG pics not events. I could be wrong.....maybe Blue does attend every event they attend.


----------



## LibbyRuth

She wore the beret  with one of three looks. All three were black dresses, two had headwear - one beret and one hat. I was commenting on the looks for the entire week and the full look - dresses, hats, makeup, sunglasses, expressions on her face - the big picture.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> you know what, I thought about the Black Panters too!


Painfully obvious. Folks love reaching in these threads.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

I thought Black Panther too, which would coincide with the rumors that she was asked to be on the Black Panther soundtrack.


----------



## Lounorada

*60th Annual GRAMMY Awards at Madison Square Garden on January 28, 2018 in New York City.*
Wearing a custom Nicolas Jebran dress / custom Lorraine Schwartz jewels / custom Judith Leiber clutch / Jimmy Choo shoes / Alain Mikli sunglasses.

Tumblr


----------



## chelseavrb

Loved all three outfits. Hate the hat and sunglasses with the grammy look? For some reason is just bugs me when people wear sunglasses indoors.

I don't really get the impression that they are overexposing their child. She's toured with them and goes wherever they go. I would imagine theres been some adjusting with two new babies at home and they probably try to make her feel "special" by taking her out on her own when they can.


----------



## Tivo

Blue Ivy is so stinkin cute! Just precious.


----------



## berrydiva

I love that dress. I like both their looks actually.


----------



## Jayne1

To those with children -- what do you think of parents bringing their children to adult events where few other children are allowed?


----------



## berrydiva

Just saw this on The Root. Beyonce walking with snacks while decked out is the funniest thing I've seen today...both Jay and Blue look like they need snacks and a juice box.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Bey got hot sauce, juice boxes and snacks on her bag


----------



## Storm702

DC-Cutie said:


> So Bey got hot sauce, juice boxes and snacks on her bag



Swag


----------



## pixiejenna

Jay looks weird with longer hair.


----------



## Suzie

Jayne1 said:


> To those with children -- what do you think of parents bringing their children to adult events where few other children are allowed?


Sorry but my opinion is there are certain places where children should not go and I think adult events are a no go zone for kids.


----------



## myown

it seems so boring for blue


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Folk are acting lIke they brought Blue to the 1Oak after party. Her father was nominated for eight Grammys, what’s wrong with making it a family occasion? 

On another note. I see Hov sat front row only to lose every single nod he was up for like someone else I know last year  #justiceforAnti

The only look I truly liked from Bey was the Clive Davis look. She did that.


----------



## LibbyRuth

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Folk are acting lIke they brought Blue to the 1Oak after party. Her father was nominated for eight Grammys, what’s wrong with making it a family occasion?


It puts her in the spotlight, and people can be cruel to people who are in the spotlight. There are magazines that will do fashion critiques on what children of celebrities wear, and they are not always kind. There are mean and judgmental people who do deep analysis into the behavior of kids out in public and make declarations about the kids and the parent ability of their famous parents. I don't think that subjecting kids to that kind of criticism is helpful in any way to the kids. 

Beyond that, when kids are brought to red carpet events outside of kids focused events such as a movie premiere for a kids movie, it feels like they are being brought along as a prop to sell the parent's image rather than because it's an activity they want to be a part of. I don't like seeing Pink's daughter at the number of awards shows she goes to. I don't like seeing Angelina Jolie's kids on the red carpet for various events she attends. And I don't like seeing Blue Ivy at such events with her parents. I think that kids should be protected from the public eye - not pushed into it.


----------



## mkr

Blue seems to enjoy it.


----------



## YSoLovely

They've always taken Blue with them everywhere they went and she's a large part of their brand these days. Let's be real, having her there makes both of them more "human" if you will and eases the tension both their recent albums created.
However, sitting front row isn't hurting her and if she didn't want to be there, they wouldn't make her. Plus, I doubt she's reading gossip blogs at six years old.


----------



## LibbyRuth

YSoLovely said:


> They've always taken Blue with them everywhere they went and she's a large part of their brand these days. Let's be real, having her there makes both of them more "human" if you will and eases the tension both their recent albums created.
> However, sitting front row isn't hurting her and if she didn't want to be there, they wouldn't make her. Plus, I doubt she's reading gossip blogs at six years old.



You have worded my objections beautifully.  I don't think that kids should be used as a pawn for branding their parents.


----------



## bag-princess

I think they bring her along so they don’t have to deal with each other! They know everyone is watching to see how they are really handling their mess!  And this gives the people something else to watch. Bey ain’t about to press less than a united front in public!  They had her behind the veil for a long time and it’s not a coincidence that she is being trotted out now. Smoke and mirrors![emoji1362]


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> On another note. I see Hov sat front row only to lose every single nod he was up for like someone else I know last year  #justiceforAnti


Really wish they'd just stop going to these award shows and stop begging to be acknowledged. Stop dancing and performing on stage for the show's ratings and for them to make money


----------



## terebina786

Kinda off topic.. Bruno Mars winning everything was really annoying.  Especially SOTY.  Everyone and their mother knows Despacito was _the_ song of the year.


----------



## Yoshi1296

terebina786 said:


> Kinda off topic.. Bruno Mars winning everything was really annoying.  Especially SOTY.  Everyone and their mother knows Despacito was _the_ song of the year.



I totally agree with you. He's so overrated.


----------



## Jayne1

Suzie said:


> Sorry but my opinion is there are certain places where children should not go and I think adult events are a no go zone for kids.


Yes and what are they saying by bringing her to so many places?  That my kid gets to go because of who we are and your kid doesn't?

Walking a red carpet is one thing and sitting front row is another.


----------



## Lounorada

I don't see anyone over in Pink's thread criticising her and Carey for brining along their daughter to many Award Shows, i've seen her pictured at quite a few high profile events, probably as many as Blue has attended...  Kids aren't aloud to attend events to support their parents? Uhmm, Ok 
I see absolutely nothing wrong with B&J bringing along Blue to Award Shows/events.
She seems like a happy, confident little kid who's adored by her parents and looks like she enjoys being at these events (the same goes for Pink's daughter), most of the time she's there because one of her parents is performing that night I don't understand the criticism.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is not like she is sitting there for hours on end.


----------



## berrydiva

I would rather have gone to an award show, as a child, than dragged around to stores for hours on end....or the dreaded days when I went to work with one of my parents because school was closed.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I don't see anyone over in Pink's thread criticising her and Carey for brining along their daughter to many Award Shows, i've seen her pictured at quite a few high profile events, probably as many as Blue has attended...


I see what you did there....


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lounorada said:


> I don't see anyone over in Pink's thread criticising her and Carey for brining along their daughter to many Award Shows, i've seen her pictured at quite a few high profile events, probably as many as Blue has attended...  Kids aren't aloud to attend events to support their parents? Uhmm, Ok


See post 6732.  I made the comment in this thread rather than Pink's because the original comment was made with several other comments about Beyonce and Jay Z and the conversation grew from there. 
Kids are allowed to attend events to support their parents - that's why they didn't get kicked out. And we're all allowed to comment on celebrity gossip discussions as to whether or not we think it's a smart thing to do.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lounorada said:


> I don't see anyone over in Pink's thread criticising her and Carey for brining along their daughter to many Award Shows, i've seen her pictured at quite a few high profile events, probably as many as Blue has attended...  Kids aren't aloud to attend events to support their parents? Uhmm, Ok
> I see absolutely nothing wrong with B&J bringing along Blue to Award Shows/events.
> She seems like a happy, confident little kid who's adored by her parents and looks like she enjoys being at these events (the same goes for Pink's daughter), most of the time she's there because one of her parents is performing that night I don't understand the criticism.


oh, you do understand the criticism...  LOL


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, you do understand the criticism...  LOL


Of course I understand the criticism...


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I see what you did there....


----------



## bag-princess

http://www.wapt.com/article/starstruck-woman-in-viral-beyonce-photo-speaks-out/15948042


----------



## berrydiva

That's cute that Beyonce posted it because she didn't get a selfie. Not only did she know Beyonce, she recognized Jay-Z first and knew he was up for Grammys #georgejefferson


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## berrydiva

Pharrell and Nas are both drinking from the same fountain of youth. lol. Meanwhile, Jesse and Jay look the same age...what's going on Jesse?


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Pharrell and Nas are both drinking from the same fountain of youth. lol. Meanwhile, Jesse and Jay look the same age...*what's going on Jesse?*


Was wondering the same thing. When I first saw the picture it took me a couple of seconds to realise who he was... he's aged rapidly 
Jay needs to cut his hair, shave his face and maybe get a facial or something, his skin is looking tired and dehydrated. He looks best clean-shaven.
Nas & Pharrell are both lookin fiiine as always


----------



## Storm702

Pharrell.... yummmmmmm..... never seems to age!!!


----------



## Lounorada

*Blue & Jay out in Los Angeles.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Beyoncé and Jay with Mark Bradford at his private exhibit opening on February 15, 2018.*

Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

She looks off.


----------



## Lounorada

*At the NBA All-Star Game 2018 at Staples Center on February 18, 2018 in Los Angeles, California.  *

Zimbio / Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

Blue is adorb in her little outfit and sunnies. I used to love to go to games with my dad.


----------



## Storm702

berrydiva said:


> She looks off.



She really does.....like when they do the YouTube videos about celebs under Illuminati mind control...(no, I’m not wearing a helmet or have my windows covered with tinfoil, I just get a lil carried away sometimes lol)


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> She looks off.


no photoshop


----------



## afsweet

love blue's leather jacket! she looks like she's having a good time.


----------



## YSoLovely

Am I crazy or is she hiding her midsection?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ She is but she’s been doing that. Trying to conceal that post twins pudge, I guess. 

Blue is adorable, a good mix of her parents. 

I hate the way Bey styled that Jacquemus skirt.


----------



## terebina786

I wonder if she had something done to her eyes or face... She's wearing glasses indoors in both places.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Aww Blue is so adorbs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Blue is one of those kids that’s ‘been here before’


----------



## berrydiva

They're brilliant I will give it to them....they know how much people love gossip and celeb drama and they turn it into $$ every time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jay looking like my uncle at the family BBQ


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Jay looking like my uncle at the family BBQ


----------



## terebina786

I went to their last tour... I will not be going to this one.  IDK why I'm not interested anymore.


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> Jay looking like my uncle at the family BBQ


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm over their Bonnie & Clyde schtick. I'd go if he was her opening act, but I'm not here for him killing my vibe everytime he comes on stage...


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 3998990



Facts.


----------



## terebina786

I heard their new song yesterday - Top Off.  Do they have to mention Blue in EVERY song???


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I heard their new song yesterday - Top Off.  Do they have to mention Blue in EVERY song???


I've been long over their '03 Bonnie and Clyde extended cut remix that we've been hearing for the past 15 years.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 3998990




D.E.A.D [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## New-New

@beyonce: WE DONT LIKE HIM


----------



## New-New

New-New said:


> @beyonce: WE DONT LIKE HIM


Like... a joint tour? Literally, who asked?


----------



## Typhi

I have never commented before but I’m wondering if anyone has a beyhive code for on the run II that they won’t be using and don’t mind sharing??


----------



## berrydiva

I absolutely can't stand that new song and Beyonce's part is just awful.


----------



## baglover1973

they are so boring and predictable at this point.


----------



## Lounorada

*At the 2018 Wearable Art Gala.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*^continued... 2018 Wearable Art Gala.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*On the set of a new music video in Jamaica.*

Tumblr


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bey and Jay just be out here doing way too much.
Is Ty still her stylist these days?  I know Jay uses June Ambrose


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Look at Blue 

The whole ride or die, Bonnie and Clyde theme is played. They should’ve switched it up...

A few days ago some friends of mine who are Jay fans were having a convo about how all this cheating/airing their dirty laundry for album/ticket sales goes against everything Jay used to stand for. He’s big on his legacy and they feel that the stunts and shows have kinda tarnished him in a way. Thoughts?


----------



## Storm702

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Look at Blue
> 
> The whole ride or die, Bonnie and Clyde theme is played. They should’ve switched it up...
> 
> A few days ago some friends of mine who are Jay fans were having a convo about how all this cheating/airing their dirty laundry for album/ticket sales goes against everything Jay used to stand for. He’s big on his legacy and they feel that the stunts and shows have kinda tarnished him in a way. Thoughts?



I was thinking that the other day when I heard “07 Bonnie and Clyde “



Like the old saying goes, “you don’t sh*t where you eat”


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Look at Blue
> 
> The whole ride or die, Bonnie and Clyde theme is played. They should’ve switched it up...
> 
> *A few days ago some friends of mine who are Jay fans were having a convo about how all this cheating/airing their dirty laundry for album/ticket sales goes against everything Jay used to stand for. *He’s big on his legacy and they feel that the stunts and shows have kinda tarnished him in a way. Thoughts?


I was telling my husband this because we used to be huge Jay fans.  But not so much what Jay stands for, it was more like I'm over hearing about their relationship issues, Blue and their other kids on his songs but I also think he's too old to be who he used to be (circa basically everything before MCHG) so he should just hang it up.   

I do think these stunts have tarnished both of them IMO.  They're both super talented and shouldn't have resort to this kind of f*ckery.  Their talent can speak on their own without all this extra

I also heard rumors that they purposely skipped Toronto dates because his last show didn't too well here (basically not sold out) so maybe he's butt hurt over that?  But I've also heard that maybe they're in talks to be apart of OVO fest and that's why they skipped Toronto, but I doubt it.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Look at Blue
> 
> The whole ride or die, Bonnie and Clyde theme is played. They should’ve switched it up...
> 
> *A few days ago some friends of mine who are Jay fans were having a convo about how all this cheating/airing their dirty laundry for album/ticket sales goes against everything Jay used to stand for. He’s big on his legacy and they feel that the stunts and shows have kinda tarnished him in a way. Thoughts?*



I agree.  My friends and I have had the discussion a lot about how rap/hip-hop is such a young genre, and the debate on if a rapper's music can evolve as they age and still sell (like Rolling Stones, U2, Prince, etc).  I think that can happen.  I NEED it to happen because while I do enjoy some of the younger ones, it's a small selection.  That being said, I don't like the approach they've taken.


----------



## terebina786

knasarae said:


> I agree.  My friends and I have had the discussion a lot about how rap/hip-hop is such a young genre, and the debate on if a rapper's music can evolve as they age and still sell (like Rolling Stones, U2, Prince, etc).  I think that can happen.  I NEED it to happen because while I do enjoy some of the younger ones, it's a small selection.  That being said, I don't like the approach they've taken.



I call this new generation of rappers "mumble rappers" lol.


----------



## knasarae

terebina786 said:


> I call this new generation of rappers "mumble rappers" lol.


Me too!! Lol.  Apparently, it's spilled over in to r&b as well.  Don't get me wrong I enjoy SZA's music but I can't understand a word she's saying.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> Bey and Jay just be out here doing way too much.
> *Is Ty still her stylist these days? * I know Jay uses June Ambrose



Nope. She ditched him a couple of years ago.

These days Marni & Zerina are sharing styling duties. 
Marni (https://www.instagram.com/marnixmarni/) does the more costume-y, impactful looks, stage wear & videos, while Zerina (https://www.instagram.com/zerinaakers/) keeps it a bit more classy and simpler.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Look at Blue
> 
> The whole ride or die, Bonnie and Clyde theme is played. They should’ve switched it up...
> 
> A few days ago some friends of mine who are Jay fans were having a convo about how all this cheating/airing their dirty laundry for album/ticket sales goes against everything Jay used to stand for. He’s big on his legacy and they feel that the stunts and shows have kinda tarnished him in a way. Thoughts?


What was it that Jay used to stand for exactly? He came into hip hop with a dope album off the heels of showing real talent on some "underground" tracks and have yet to recapture what he did on RD IMO. Pretty much everything after RD was not great as an album - with the exception probably being TBA. He's had some good tracks but nothing that I could say defines his legacy. Jay-Z will go down as a great MC - an actual MC, probably the last real MC from the b-boy era which doesn't exist anymore.

However, since he's been with Beyonce they have realized that people love gossip so much that it translate to dollars - this routine of theirs is tried and true at this point. I'm actually starting to believe that his infidelity wasn't even that serious and that they're egging people on for ticket sales. It's like clockwork - some bit of gossip drops and then they do a project together. I don't think he's tarnished his image in any way...what is his image/legacy exactly?


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I was telling my husband this because we used to be huge Jay fans.  But not so much what Jay stands for, it was more like I'm over hearing about their relationship issues, Blue and their other kids on his songs but I also think he's too old to be who he used to be (circa basically everything before MCHG) so he should just hang it up.


I think he still has the talent but that's unfortunately not what the market dictates. Everything now is about translating social media/gossip life, strip club culture and becoming a brand. That's never who Jay was but to remain relevant he has to follow suit to some degree. Unfortunately, it's sad that folks still want him to rap about things he used to rap about in 2003 - he is a father and a husband now and he should be allowed to evolve. That's how hip-hop lives...if rappers are not allowed to evolve based on their current life circumstances then it will just be stagnate and reduced to things that only interest 20 year olds. I'm not 20, I really don't want to hear about the club in every song either.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I think he still has the talent but that's unfortunately not what the market dictates. Everything now is about translating social media/gossip life and becoming a brand. That's never who Jay was but to remain relevant he has to follow suit to some degree. *Unfortunately, it's sad that folks still want him to rap about things he used to rap about in 2003 - he is a father and a husband now and he should be allowed to evolve.* That's how hip-hop lives...if rappers are not allowed to evolve based on their current life circumstances then it will just be stagnate and reduced to things that only interest 20 year olds. I'm not 20, I really don't want to hear about the club in every song either.



I agree... Maybe I just can't relate to it?  Not that I ever related to Big Pimpin' (which I heard this morning) but I could bop along to it and Girls, Girls, Girls was my jam.  I really don't know...  Something about his new stuff is completely unappealing to me.

Also, on another note, why would his cheating, her forgiving him and then both of them working on it translate to ticket sales?   I'm honestly curious about this PR move because I couldn't care less so I'm wondering who actually does enough to watch it live?? LOL


----------



## queennadine

They both think waaaay too highly of themselves, IMO. I used to love Beyonce's music, and admittedly even old school Jay-Z. But their attitudes and desperation have completely turned me off at this point. Now they're pushing their little girl in front of every camera they can find. No thanks.


----------



## queennadine

terebina786 said:


> I agree... Maybe I just can't relate to it?  Not that I ever related to Big Pimpin' (which I heard this morning) but I could bop along to it and Girls, Girls, Girls was my jam.  I really don't know...  Something about his new stuff is completely unappealing to me.
> 
> *Also, on another note, why would his cheating, her forgiving him and then both of them working on it translate to ticket sales?   I'm honestly curious about this PR move because I couldn't care less so I'm wondering who actually does enough to watch it live?? LOL*



I think unfortunately a lot of people have been in that position, so it "interests" them when famous people go through it. It almost glamorizes it to a certain degree as well, and even normalizes it. I can totally picture young girls thinking "well, I know my bf/fiance/husband cheated on me...but if Beyonce can stick it out, so can I"


----------



## terebina786

queennadine said:


> They both think waaaay too highly of themselves, IMO. I used to love Beyonce's music, and admittedly even old school Jay-Z. But their attitudes and desperation have completely turned me off at this point. *Now they're pushing their little girl in front of every camera they can find. No thanks*.



This irks me too.  I have a friend who just had a baby and she insists on sending me pics of her son and I'm like why???? Like what do you want to me say to this??? LOL


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I agree... Maybe I just can't relate to it?  Not that I ever related to Big Pimpin' (which I heard this morning) but I could bop along to it and Girls, Girls, Girls was my jam.  I really don't know...  Something about his new stuff is completely unappealing to me.
> 
> Also, on another note, why would his cheating, her forgiving him and then both of them working on it translate to ticket sales?   I'm honestly curious about this PR move because I couldn't care less so I'm wondering who actually does enough to watch it live?? LOL


I think his new stuff is probably more mature which I actually appreciate - no one wants to hear a 45 year old rapping about "standing on the corner of my block, hustin still getting that cane". lol. (I used to love big pimpin). Lyrically 4:44 is his best album since RD - but that's not what mainstream wants to hear. I'm hoping that what Jay becomes is the pathway to rap being able to evolve and give artist longevity that doesn't yet exist the same way it does in other genres. When I go to concerts to see hip-hop pioneers and they're playing in these small venues it's saddening because they're the architects who weren't allowed to mature by the fans.

I think it translates into ticket sales because people love the drama of celebs. Look at how much time gets invested in talking about them online. They get irrationally invested in their lives and form strong opinions of their personalities based on the persona they deliver. Look at how hard some folks went on this board alone about Jay/Bey not going to Kanye Kardashain's wedding - as if they're friends of Kanye/Jay. Lol. So if Jay and Bey can go through something that everyday average folks go through and work through their issues, it speaks to some people.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I think his new stuff is probably more mature which I actually appreciate - no one wants to hear a 45 year old rapping about "standing on the corner of my block, hustin still getting that cane". lol. (I used to love big pimpin). Lyrically 4:44 is his best album since RD - but that's not what mainstream wants to hear. *I'm hoping that what Jay becomes is the pathway to rap being able to evolve and give artist longevity that doesn't yet exist the same way it does in other genres. When I go to concerts to see hip-hop pioneers and they're playing in these small venues it's saddening because they're the architects who weren't allowed to mature by the fans.*
> 
> I think it translates into ticket sales because people love the drama of celebs. Look at how much time gets invested in talking about them online. They get irrationally invested in their lives and form strong opinions of their personalities based on the persona they deliver. Look at how hard some folks went on this board alone about Jay/Bey not going to Kanye Kardashain's wedding - as if they're friends of Kanye/Jay. Lol. So if Jay and Bey can go through something that everyday average folks go through and work through their issues, it speaks to some people.



Yes!


----------



## Storm702

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] still watching Chapelle show , and he was talking about seeing a commercial for Jay-Z vodka and how all these rappers push products....commence Chapelle advertising sanitary product Roca-Pads with Dame Dash.... I feel so old because I remember the first time I saw this, And back then I was innocent… I never thought Jay’s hair would look like this


----------



## morgan20

terebina786 said:


> I call this new generation of rappers "mumble rappers" lol.



I keep telling my daughter that Migos are overrated! Yeah I said it [emoji51]


----------



## terebina786

morgan20 said:


> I keep telling my daughter that Migos are overrated! Yeah I said it [emoji51]



My friend’s 18 year old nephew tried to tell me that they’re the best rappers of all time.   Oh the schooling that ensued after was priceless [emoji23]


----------



## morgan20

terebina786 said:


> My friend’s 18 year old nephew tried to tell me that they’re the best rappers of all time.   Oh the schooling that ensued after was priceless [emoji23]



My daughter said I am too old to appreciate them...anyway I must admit I like Walk it Talk it, only because of the video.


----------



## New-New

terebina786 said:


> This irks me too.  I have a friend who just had a baby and she insists on sending me pics of her son and I'm like why???? Like what do you want to me say to this??? LOL


In what way specifically are they pushing their child onto the public? Like this all feels like conjecture here.


----------



## terebina786

New-New said:


> In what way specifically are they pushing their child onto the public? Like this all feels like conjecture here.



No specific way - she’s just everywhere they are, in their songs, etc... I just don’t like children is all so it irks me ‍♀️ 

Also, this isn’t specific to them.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> No specific way - she’s just everywhere they are, in their songs, etc... I just don’t like children is all so it irks me ‍♀️
> 
> Also, this isn’t specific to them.


This made me chuckle. Lmao


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think his legacy has been tarnished. 


If the rumored joint album is their next project, I think it is a bad idea.
But what do I know.


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> No specific way - she’s just everywhere they are, in their songs, etc... *I just don’t like children is all so it irks me* ‍♀️


 love your honesty!


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> This made me chuckle. Lmao





Lounorada said:


> love your honesty!



I should say I wrote this after spending 6 hours with my nieces so it was coming from a very real, very annoyed place


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> I should say I wrote this after spending 6 hours with my nieces so it was coming from a very real, very annoyed place



For what it’s worth I wouldn’t have lasted 6 hours.  You are a true warrior. [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> I should say I wrote this after spending 6 hours with my nieces so it was coming from a very real, very annoyed place


yeah, you're the real MVP.  After about 2 hours with my nephews, I'm ready to lock myself in the bathroom


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> I should say I wrote this after spending 6 hours with my nieces so it was coming from a very real, very annoyed place


Completely understandable! Kudos to you for lasting 6 hours...


----------



## Storm702

terebina786 said:


> I should say I wrote this after spending 6 hours with my nieces so it was coming from a very real, very annoyed place



After working in Early Childhood Ed and being home with my 12 & 14 y/o sons and nine week old twin daughters, I completely understand! I have to get “me” breaks often, or I might just jump in the car and dip one day...


----------



## Lounorada

*Instagram / Tumblr*


----------



## bag-mania

terebina786 said:


> My friend’s 18 year old nephew tried to tell me that they’re the best rappers of all time.   Oh the schooling that ensued after was priceless [emoji23]



Don't you love how teenagers believe that their brief time on earth and their extremely limited knowledge of music somehow qualifies them to judge what is the "best of all time" in any category? LOL


----------



## Compass Rose

bag-mania said:


> Don't you love how teenagers believe that their brief time on earth and their extremely limited knowledge of music somehow qualifies them to judge what is the "best of all time" in any category? LOL


Yep.


----------



## berrydiva

Meh. Migos are the best entertainers to come along in hip-hop since MC Hammer. The idea of a rapper has evolved over generations and I could see a young person associating best rapper with all around best entertainer of the genre because everything is about brand/entertainment now. There are people who think Jay is/was the best rapper in hip-hop and I will call them insane....he's hardly top 5 in my book but the beauty of hip-hop is really all about what type of rap you like...if Migos speaks to the kids, I understand the reasons.


----------



## lanasyogamama

*Who bit Beyonce? Twitter can’t stop guessing*
Andrea Mandell, USA TODAYPublished 2:33 p.m. ET March 26, 2018 | Updated 6:33 p.m. ET March 26, 2018

















Tiffany Haddish Says Actress Bit Beyoncé at Party
Inform News





Tiffany Haddish's story about meeting Beyoncé keeps getting crazier.

We already knew that the _Girls Trip_ star serendipitously met Beyoncé at a party in Los Angeles last December. The two shared a selfie, and Haddish would go on to spill some tea about how she saw an actress flirt with Jay-Z in front of Bey.

But loose lips sink famous (friend)ships. Haddish's story didn't fly with Bey, who, in the lyrics of the new song _Top Off_ with Jay-Z and Future, seemingly issued a warning to the comedian in one lyric: _“If they’re tryna party with the queen, they gon’ have to sign a non-disclosure.”_

Haddish took the memo in stride, tweeting: “Just know I will sign a N.D.A. any day for Beyoncé.”

Starting ... now? Apparently Haddish had already talked to _GQ_ for their April issue, in which her Bey encounter takes an even crazier turn. 

The night of the party, “there was this actress there,” Haddish told the magazine, “that's just, like, doing the mostest.” One of the most things she did? “She bit Beyoncé in the face.”

Haddish did not name the actress (although Chrissy Teigen seems to know, telling a fan on Twitter "my initial guess was wrong. The real person? I *never* would have guessed. I’VE SAID TOO MUCH").

“So Beyoncé stormed away,” Haddish recounts, “went up to Jay-Z, and was like, ‘Jay! Come here! This (woman) —’ and snatched him. They went to the back of the room. I was like, ‘What just happened?’ And Beyoncé's friend walked up and was like, ‘Can you believe this (woman) just bit Beyoncé?’ ”

“And so then …,” she continued, “a lot of things happened.”

More: 'Girls Trip' star Tiffany Haddish really did poop in a cheater's shoes

Later, Haddish says she ran into Beyoncé at the bar, and asked her, ‘Did she really bite you?’ She was like, ‘Yeah.’ " The no-holds-barred comedian declared she was going to fight the woman.

"(Beyoncé) was like, ‘Tiffany, no. Don't do that. That (woman) is on drugs. She not even drunk. She not like that all the time. Just chill.’ ”

Beyoncé's rep told _GQ_ she had "absolutely" no comment given that she had no knowledge of the occurrence. But that hasn't stopped Twitter from madly speculating who the culprit is, as the hashtag #WhoBitBeyonce began trending.

So who can we rule out? Haddish broke her silence only to put the kibosh on a rumor it was Taraji P. Henson. "No it wasn't," she tweeted Monday afternoon.

Was it Sanaa Lathan, who _Vulture_ reported attended the same party with rapper French Montana? "Y'all are funny. Under no circumstances did I bite Beyonce and if I did it would've been a love bite," the actress tweeted Monday.


----------



## Lounorada

*On the set of a new video in Jamaica on March 22, 2018.*

Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

Why can't Tiffany Haddish keep her mouth closed? And what adult is out there biting another adult?


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Why can't Tiffany Haddish keep her mouth closed? *And what adult is out there biting another adult?*




oh plenty!   but biting the queen bey - now that i just can't even imagine!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

im glad tiffany is talking - more entertainment for me!


----------



## Storm702

Lounorada said:


> *On the set of a new video in Jamaica on March 22, 2018.*
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 4015829
> View attachment 4015830


Yawn. So in love. Blah blah blah


----------



## Storm702

I actually laughed super hard at this


----------



## tweegy

lanasyogamama said:


> *Who bit Beyonce? Twitter can’t stop guessing*
> Andrea Mandell, USA TODAYPublished 2:33 p.m. ET March 26, 2018 | Updated 6:33 p.m. ET March 26, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Haddish Says Actress Bit Beyoncé at Party
> Inform News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Haddish's story about meeting Beyoncé keeps getting crazier.
> 
> We already knew that the _Girls Trip_ star serendipitously met Beyoncé at a party in Los Angeles last December. The two shared a selfie, and Haddish would go on to spill some tea about how she saw an actress flirt with Jay-Z in front of Bey.
> 
> But loose lips sink famous (friend)ships. Haddish's story didn't fly with Bey, who, in the lyrics of the new song _Top Off_ with Jay-Z and Future, seemingly issued a warning to the comedian in one lyric: _“If they’re tryna party with the queen, they gon’ have to sign a non-disclosure.”_
> 
> Haddish took the memo in stride, tweeting: “Just know I will sign a N.D.A. any day for Beyoncé.”
> 
> Starting ... now? Apparently Haddish had already talked to _GQ_ for their April issue, in which her Bey encounter takes an even crazier turn.
> 
> The night of the party, “there was this actress there,” Haddish told the magazine, “that's just, like, doing the mostest.” One of the most things she did? “She bit Beyoncé in the face.”
> 
> Haddish did not name the actress (although Chrissy Teigen seems to know, telling a fan on Twitter "my initial guess was wrong. The real person? I *never* would have guessed. I’VE SAID TOO MUCH").
> 
> “So Beyoncé stormed away,” Haddish recounts, “went up to Jay-Z, and was like, ‘Jay! Come here! This (woman) —’ and snatched him. They went to the back of the room. I was like, ‘What just happened?’ And Beyoncé's friend walked up and was like, ‘Can you believe this (woman) just bit Beyoncé?’ ”
> 
> “And so then …,” she continued, “a lot of things happened.”
> 
> More: 'Girls Trip' star Tiffany Haddish really did poop in a cheater's shoes
> 
> Later, Haddish says she ran into Beyoncé at the bar, and asked her, ‘Did she really bite you?’ She was like, ‘Yeah.’ " The no-holds-barred comedian declared she was going to fight the woman.
> 
> "(Beyoncé) was like, ‘Tiffany, no. Don't do that. That (woman) is on drugs. She not even drunk. She not like that all the time. Just chill.’ ”
> 
> Beyoncé's rep told _GQ_ she had "absolutely" no comment given that she had no knowledge of the occurrence. But that hasn't stopped Twitter from madly speculating who the culprit is, as the hashtag #WhoBitBeyonce began trending.
> 
> So who can we rule out? Haddish broke her silence only to put the kibosh on a rumor it was Taraji P. Henson. "No it wasn't," she tweeted Monday afternoon.
> 
> Was it Sanaa Lathan, who _Vulture_ reported attended the same party with rapper French Montana? "Y'all are funny. Under no circumstances did I bite Beyonce and if I did it would've been a love bite," the actress tweeted Monday.


How do you just bite someone's face let alone beyonce???... All you gonna taste is makeup and angel dust....


----------



## bag-princess

I want to know who it was!!!! [emoji15][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

I want jay to get a haircut.


----------



## Storm702

mkr said:


> I want jay to get a haircut.


Let's start a petition


----------



## Lounorada

Storm702 said:


> Let's start a petition


----------



## Storm702

Lounorada said:


> [emoji23]


And this will be the pic FOR the petition! Or let's go back to Bey's verse on "Soldier"... "we like them low cut Caesars with the deep waves, so quick to snatch up your Beyonce"


----------



## morgan20

Maybe he is growing locks and becoming a Ras


----------



## bag-princess

Jay-Z cried tears of happiness when his mother came out to him


According to the rapper, he had been aware of his mother's sexuality for some time, but she didn't discuss it with him until last year.


https://abcn.ws/2Jiqf0G


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> Jay-Z cried tears of happiness when his mother came out to him
> 
> 
> According to the rapper, he had been aware of his mother's sexuality for some time, but she didn't discuss it with him until last year.
> 
> 
> https://abcn.ws/2Jiqf0G


that's very endearing.

I really like David Letterman's new show.  The whole concept is refreshing straight forward storytelling


----------



## Sasha2012

Jay Z cheated on his wife Beyonce before they welcomed twins.

The 48-year-old rapper has talked about his infidelity in the past, but while on David Letterman's new talk show, My Next Guest Needs No Introduction, the New York native delved even deeper.

After famed talk show host David talked about his own indiscretions, the 4:44 hitmaker said, 'I have a beautiful wife who's understanding and knew I'm not the worst of what I've done. We did the hard work of going to therapy and you know, we love each other, right? So we really put in the work.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-years-therapy-infidelity.html#ixzz5BwL1rtlV


----------



## bisousx

The woman in me feels like he should be groveling more... idk ijs


----------



## YSoLovely

Jay needs to find a new talking point. Stfu about your wife being forgiving and her working hard (with you) to fix something *you *broke.



bisousx said:


> The woman in me feels like he should be groveling more... idk ijs



Agreed.


----------



## mkr

I miss private Jay.


----------



## terebina786

YSoLovely said:


> Jay needs to find a new talking point. Stfu about your wife being forgiving and her working hard (with you) to fix something *you *broke.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.



Like how much is he going to talk about this???


----------



## Lounorada

She looks fantastic and her performace was so damn good. I love all the costumes and I want to go dancing in those glittery tassle boots- they are giving me life 

*2018 Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival.*
All costumes are custom Balmain.
Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*2018 Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival. Continued...*
All costumes are custom Balmain.
Tumblr


----------



## morgan20

I am currently watching it again...loved it


----------



## morgan20

The last outfit she was struggling to stop her boobs falling out and the boots didn’t stay up! She carried on nonetheless


----------



## berrydiva

Her booty looks good. Shhiiit her body looks good.  I didn't see her performance but clearly by everyone's reactions, I need to watch it as she's reached King of Pop entertainment levels.


----------



## berrydiva

Why is Eminem headlining instead of Migos or Kendrick?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Say what you want about her but girl slayed Coachella


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Why is Eminem headlining instead of Migos or Kendrick?


Eminem was always supposed to be headlining this year (along with Bey and The Weeknd). Migos are performing on another stage tonight I think, one of the smaller stages.
Kendrick headlined last year.


----------



## mkr

She looks fantastic.  I can only imagine the mayhem when they brought out Kelly and. Michelle. Did anyone here go to this?  Imma go watch it online.


----------



## deltalady

I loved the whole HBCU theme! It really took me back to my college days.


----------



## YSoLovely

Love, love LOVED her performance 
Loved the theme, her energy & her custom 
LIVED for the DC3 reunion 

But... why was Jay, there?  I was SO happy when we got through DrIL without him only to come out during mothaf***ing DEJA VU? The same Deja Vu Bey been paying dust to for a decade???


----------



## Yoshi1296

Her Coachella performance was unbelievable!!! So worth staying up late to watch hahaha


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Eminem was always supposed to be headlining this year (along with Bey and The Weeknd). Migos are performing on another stage tonight I think, one of the smaller stages.
> Kendrick headlined last year.


Didn't even remember that Kendrick headlined.  Eminem dropped his woke album so I guess that's why he's headlining.


----------



## tweegy

Glitterandstuds said:


> Say what you want about her but girl slayed Coachella


She did! That entire performance was Insane!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Say what we will about her personal life. She put on a tour de force at Coachella. Hands down the best entertainer in the game and I say this as a big Pink fan. No one is on her level. Her creative team is unmatched. The visuals, the concept, the dancers, the costumes etc.


----------



## LibbyRuth

BagOuttaHell said:


> Say what we will about her personal life. She put on a tour de force at Coachella. Hands down the best entertainer in the game and I say this as a big Pink fan. No one is on her level. Her creative team is unmatched. The visuals, the concept, the dancers, the costumes etc.



AND she brings something unique and different to each performance.  She may throw in a few elements that fans hope for in each performance, but she starts from square one in creating each show instead of just modifying what worked before.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

LibbyRuth said:


> AND she brings something unique and different to each performance.  She may throw in a few elements that fans hope for in each performance, but she starts from square one in creating each show instead of just modifying what worked before.



I haven't even seen the entire show. Only snippets on social media. The way she completely changed up her old hits was amazing. I _know_ why but I don't know why lol she is touring with Jay Z. He is unnecessary at this point. This woman is on top and she continues to push herself. She could have pulled something out of the files, tweaked it here and there and still impressed but not her. She put the music industry on notice with this one.

Also her band and dancers are **$&%((#$&U&&# AMAZING. That young lady that twirled the batons? I don't even know what to say about that except.  WOWWWWWW.

I hope she has a behind the scenes documentary on how they put this together.

This performance is one of her defining career moments. IMO. Like Diana and Central Park.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just thought this was funny lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes, I was impressed by that as well. Not gonna lie about that.


----------



## berrydiva

Let me go watch this damn performance.  I feel like I'm missing out on greatness lol.


----------



## bowlica

berrydiva said:


> Let me go watch this damn performance.  I feel like I'm missing out on greatness lol.


Me too...where are you watching??


----------



## berrydiva

bowlica said:


> Me too...where are you watching??


I just googled and clicked the first link. 

http://www.rap-up.com/2018/04/15/beyonce-coachella-2018-performance/


----------



## tweegy

Yoshi1296 said:


> View attachment 4037308
> 
> 
> Just thought this was funny lol


That's nuts!! I have to stay still forever for my polish to dry and she's doing performances before her damn top coat dries!!!


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> I just googled and clicked the first link.
> 
> http://www.rap-up.com/2018/04/15/beyonce-coachella-2018-performance/


my dotish a$$ watched on utube...Bless you!


----------



## berrydiva

1. That performance was insane!!! Say what you want about her, that woman knows how to entertain and you can see how much work she puts into each and every performance.

2. Yaaassss to the HBCU shouts and back that azz up being played by the band! (For those of you who've never got to witness the awesomeness of an HBCU band, you'll never want to watch those boring other bands ever again). 

2. I need those booty shorts she had on with the sweatshirt.

3. Lift ev'ry voice and sing! I don't even know what to say....the unapologetic nature of that whole performance....chileeeeee.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> my dotish a$$ watched on utube...Bless you!


----------



## bowlica

berrydiva said:


> I just googled and clicked the first link.
> 
> http://www.rap-up.com/2018/04/15/beyonce-coachella-2018-performance/


Thanks!


----------



## tweegy

After that I have converted to beyhiveology lol


----------



## morgan20

I am on my third view....I watched it on
YouTube on the Sunday morning .  I live in London and I had goosebumps...it was like I was at Coachella


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah, HBCU marching bands are in a league of their own


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah, HBCU marching bands are in a league of their own


I will never understand why these MSU, Ohio State, UCLA and the likes always get praise as being great marching bands....well I know the reason why but they're all wack in comparison to HBCU marching bands. These HBCU bands are 10x better and never crack the top 20 list....smh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I will never understand why these MSU, Ohio State, UCLA and the likes always get praise as being great marching bands....well I know the reason why but they're all wack in comparison to HBCU marching bands. These HBCU bands are 10x better and never crack the top 20 list....smh.


I think you already know the answer.

I went to a predominately white college and would have to treck to the other side of town to get my feel goods from HBCU band competitions, homecoming, celebrations, etc..


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I think you already know the answer.
> 
> I went to a predominately white college and would have to treck to the other side of town to get my feel goods from HBCU band competitions, homecoming, celebrations, etc..


At least you could go across town, I had to wait until I went down to visit friends in ATL/MIA/DMV or family in TX to see good band competitions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She just announced a $100K scholarship program for HBUCs.  I have to applaud her for doing this, considering she didn't even go to college.  But understand where more support should go


----------



## mkr

What is HBCU?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> What is HBCU?


Historically Black Colleges and Universities


Get into these marching bands
https://www.youtube.com/user/MarchingsportHD/videos


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Get into these marching bands
> https://www.youtube.com/user/MarchingsportHD/videos





Yass!! They never fail to give me goosebumps  They're awesome.


----------



## poopsie

Oh I love marching bands! I was in drill team in the early 70's. All those long hours of practice and hard work were some of the fondest memories I have from high school. Parades, half times, Disneyland, parties etc. 
One of the highest things on my bucket list is to see Script Ohio in person. Even a Skull Session.


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> Love, love LOVED her performance
> Loved the theme, her energy & her custom
> LIVED for the DC3 reunion
> 
> But... why was Jay, there?  I was SO happy when we got through DrIL without him only to come out during mothaf***ing DEJA VU? The same Deja Vu Bey been paying dust to for a decade???


I’m just really grateful that we got a “Deja vu” performance like I remember being mad as the f*ck at the on the run tour like whomst asked for ring the alarm?


----------



## New-New

I just love Beyoncé so much and like seeing that Coachella performance Sunday morning cured me of my hangover briefly and everything about it slayed also I’ve watched it 3 times


----------



## lanasyogamama

That performance was so good that I’ve forgiven B for all the dumb pictures in front of concrete walls.  She seemed back to her old self.


----------



## Materielgrrl

2 hours later.....

Thanks for the link to see the whole thing. 

One of my favorite parts my sisters and I will be learning:




I too did not have an HBCU experience in the central Valley of CA there was no place for me to trek, greek life was on a much smaller low key scale.  No one in my family or my ex's attended or graduated from an HBCU.  Now my daughter and her cousins are running towards HBCUs as an only or majority option of schools.  I was a band nerd in HS, but what we did pales in comparison to what the HS bands here in the DM (must go further south to include the "V") have to do while marching and on the football field, they even have dancers and an annual evening showcase of county bands.

This Beychella show...was my daughters clap back when I told her not to feel sorry for me bc I didn't attend a HBCU (she did actually say that to me)... 

Those Boots!  I'm a fiend for the 70mm CL boots!  Does anyone know what shoe she was wearing in the Egyptian Queen costume?


----------



## tweegy

New-New said:


> I’m just really grateful that we got a “Deja vu” performance like I remember being mad as the f*ck at the on the run tour like *whomst* asked for ring the alarm?


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> 1. That performance was insane!!! Say what you want about her, that woman knows how to entertain and you can see how much work she puts into each and every performance.
> 
> 2. Yaaassss to the HBCU shouts and back that azz up being played by the band! (For those of you who've never got to witness the awesomeness of an HBCU band, you'll never want to watch those boring other bands ever again).
> 
> 2. I need those booty shorts she had on with the sweatshirt.
> 
> 3. Lift ev'ry voice and sing! I don't even know what to say....the unapologetic nature of that whole performance....chileeeeee.



Yes to everything!

Also, when you find out where those shorts and sweatshirt are from, help a girl out!  I need them too.


----------



## deltalady

terebina786 said:


> Yes to everything!
> 
> Also, when you find out where those shorts and sweatshirt are from, help a girl out!  I need them too.



Balmain


----------



## berrydiva

deltalady said:


> Balmain
> 
> View attachment 4038395


Thanks! Those shorts were cut perfectly...figures since it was custom made. I need to find a pair with the same cut.


----------



## morgan20

Jeez I wish I could wear those shorts...but my batty would escape out of those ‘pum pum’ shorts


----------



## berrydiva

morgan20 said:


> Jeez I wish I could wear those shorts...but my batty would escape out of those ‘pum pum’ shorts


 a likkle bambam hanging is never a bad thing lol


----------



## morgan20

You need to see my bum Berry and then you would have second thoughts! Cock batty


----------



## morgan20

New-New said:


> I just love Beyoncé so much and like seeing that Coachella performance Sunday morning cured me of my hangover briefly and everything about it slayed also I’ve watched it 3 times



Yep me too


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> Thanks! Those shorts were cut perfectly...figures since it was custom made. I need to find a pair with the same cut.



One Teaspoon makes fantastic denim shorts. I can’t wear them because I’m a guy but lots of girls love their shorts.

For me, I love J brand. The fit is perfect for me.


----------



## threadbender

I wish I liked Bey. I just don't. Haven't since Destiny's Child.
Glad to see that she is bringing a lot of joy to you all!!!


----------



## berrydiva

morgan20 said:


> You need to see my bum Berry and then you would have second thoughts! Cock batty






Yoshi1296 said:


> One Teaspoon makes fantastic denim shorts. I can’t wear them because I’m a guy but lots of girls love their shorts.
> 
> For me, I love J brand. The fit is perfect for me.


Thanks. I'll check them out. 



carlpsmom said:


> I wish I liked Bey. I just don't. Haven't since Destiny's Child.
> Glad to see that she is bringing a lot of joy to you all!!!


ok....


----------



## bag-princess

i see some of the news this morning is that michelle got engaged right before the show.  this comment from her made me LOL - ". “My first name is Tenitra; my middle name is Michelle. I felt like I could be Tenitra: just ratchet,"        5 carat diamond ring that he saved 11 years for. 


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/michelle-williams-apos-fianc-saved-173019145.html


----------



## tweegy

carlpsmom said:


> I wish I liked Bey. I just don't. Haven't since Destiny's Child.
> Glad to see that she is bringing a lot of joy to you all!!!


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> i see some of the news this morning is that michelle got engaged right before the show.  this comment from her made me LOL - ". “My first name is Tenitra; my middle name is Michelle. I felt like I could be Tenitra: just ratchet,"        5 carat diamond ring that he saved 11 years for.
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/michelle-williams-apos-fianc-saved-173019145.html



Cute! That looks like the same table at Pebble Beach I was sitting at a month ago! The view there is so pretty, yet calming.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Thanks! Those shorts were cut perfectly...figures since it was custom made. I need to find a pair with the same cut.


That's what I assumed... Anything that fits my butt would not fit that well on my waste, I'd end up with that stupid gap at the back.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


>


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> Cute! That looks like the same table at Pebble Beach I was sitting at a month ago! The view there is so pretty, yet calming.




that view looks amazing!!! like you could sit there all day staring out at the water!


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> that view looks amazing!!! like you could sit there all day staring out at the water!



Yessss!!


----------



## Lounorada

*Coachella 2018 / Weekend 2.*
All costumes are custom Balmain.

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Coachella 2018 / Weekend 2. Continued...*
All costumes are custom Balmain.

Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

The other DC's outfits were better. I know Michelle is modest but that outfit is tragic.


----------



## tweegy

anyone here saw it yet? Was it as good as the last one?


----------



## Tivo

When I see pics of her performances her eyes scare the *S*ugar *H*oney *I*ced *T*ea out of me.

They look evil.


----------



## deltalady

berrydiva said:


> The other DC's outfits were better. I know Michelle is modest but that outfit is tragic.



Michelle’s translated better in movement. The flow of the fabric was nice.


----------



## berrydiva

deltalady said:


> Michelle’s translated better in movement. The flow of the fabric was nice.


It doesn't help that she's so stiff dancing....I dunno, the belt, the length of the pants, the loose crop...it seemed like 1 too many things wrong.


----------



## Lounorada

Lounorada said:


> *Coachella 2018 / Weekend 2. Continued...   *


More pics...

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Coachella After-Party.*

Tumblr


----------



## mkr

Jay's new look though...


----------



## bag-princess

I am surprised Bey deals with Balmain - since Olivier is thick As thieves with Kim and her family!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> I am surprised Bey deals with Balmain - since Olivier is thick As thieves with Kim and her family!


Why would she care? Beyonce is not worried about the Kardashians, Kim is the one obsessed with wanting to be her friend. I'm glad Bey and Jay pay them dust because the Kardashians would manipulate a friendship with them into their advantage.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Why would she care? Beyonce is not worried about the Kardashians, Kim is the one obsessed with wanting to be her friend. I'm glad Bey and Jay pay them dust because the Kardashians would manipulate a friendship with them into their advantage.


I'm just dying at the unrelated hate... Its like why does Beyonce eat sushi? Kim K eats sushi and will use that to their benefit! I'm done!! LMAO It's ONLY Monday y'all!!!


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> I am surprised Bey deals with Balmain - since Olivier is thick As thieves with Kim and her family!


I recall hearing he is on his way out? Because Balmain wasn’t happy with his famewhoring?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Is it just me or were week two’s outfits were a bit underwhelming considering how similar they were two week one? It’s almost like Olivier got lazy and just switched up some fabrics and colors lol. But yeah not a fan of Olivier and Balmain, he is definitely a fame whore and his designs are basically the same every season.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm in marvel of her earrings change situation.



Yoshi1296 said:


> Is it just me or were week two’s outfits were a bit underwhelming considering how similar they were two week one? It’s almost like Olivier got lazy and just switched up some fabrics and colors lol. But yeah not a fan of Olivier and Balmain, he is definitely a fame whore and his designs are basically the same every season.


Given Beyonce's level of control over her performances and being meticulous over every detail, i'm guessing she wanted it that way.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I liked the pink in week 2. I also liked DC3 week two over the first Would have loved to attend the after party. Looked like fun.


----------



## Lounorada

I love Bey & Kelly's outfits! 
These pics are making me need a glass of champagne...

*Tumblr*


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> I love Bey & Kelly's outfits!
> These pics are making me need a glass of champagne...
> 
> *Tumblr*
> View attachment 4050297
> View attachment 4050298
> View attachment 4050299
> View attachment 4050300



omg LOVE Bey's shoes!!


----------



## Lounorada

Another great outfit, I love every piece she's wearing! She looks gorgeous.

*Tumblr*


----------



## Compass Rose

She must be following the Kim K school of thought by wearing her coat way off her shoulders.


----------



## mkr

You mean school of thot?


----------



## Compass Rose

mkr said:


> You mean school of thot?


...my bad.....


----------



## morgan20

I just wish she would let her hair go a bit darker now...


----------



## morgan20

And why is Jay looking a mess these days


----------



## roses5682

morgan20 said:


> And why is Jay looking a mess these days



He has been looking rough lately


----------



## YSoLovely

morgan20 said:


> And why is Jay looking a mess these days



The sins of his past are finally catching up with him He's 48....


----------



## DC-Cutie

roses5682 said:


> He has been looking rough lately


he's getting up there in age
babies keeping him up
scared of Solange tapping that head again


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love B's hair.

Kelly Rowland is just gorgeous.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> The sins of his past are finally catching up with him He's 48....





DC-Cutie said:


> he's getting up there in age
> babies keeping him up
> *scared of Solange tapping that head again*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michelle's proposal was so cute.


----------



## morgan20

YSoLovely said:


> The sins of his past are finally catching up with him He's 48....



I am 48 and I hope I don’t look that rough [emoji51]


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Bey's hair and natural makeup look really nice. The outfit is meh as usual.

Jay looks like her scruffy uncle Curtis, that she let tag along.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Surprised no one is talking here about the articles and pictures/videos of their tour - the twins, the ‘fake’ twins, the vow renewal, the outfits...

I wonder if she will stick around like her mom did and then divorce when they’re older?! (If the rumours are true about Jay.)

I also find it kind of sad how she’s serenading him with a song, grinding on him, it should be the other way around, he cheated!


----------



## Ms.parker123

*Where is the new album is my question??? *I know it's going to be a good show, but dang can we get some new music to hear instead of a rerun of the first OTR tour.


----------



## knasarae

They are working on something... well they were.  A friend of mine was working on a project for them a couple months ago.  He's not in the music business, he was actually on a team doing data analytics.  They were looking for specific types of data to use for writing a new song.


----------



## terebina786

I dunno, I find them boring now.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Lounorada said:


> I love Bey & Kelly's outfits!
> These pics are making me need a glass of champagne...
> 
> *Tumblr*
> View attachment 4050297
> View attachment 4050298
> View attachment 4050299
> View attachment 4050300


Kelly Rowland does look amazing in these pics. But doesn't she usually? I always thought she was the prettiest of the Destiny's Child ladies. She just has that natural beauty quality about her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Seeing clips of her tour performance leaves much to be desired. The outfits are garbage! 
Jay could have stayed home with the kids.


----------



## knasarae

Found this pic floating around on IG. Is this really the twins or just a photoshop pic?


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> Seeing clips of her tour performance leaves much to be desired. The outfits are garbage!
> Jay could have stayed home with the kids.



Right.  I’m glad I didn’t buy tix.  The entire thing feels like a sequel,  nothing new.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> Found this pic floating around on IG. Is this really the twins or just a photoshop pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095312


Yeah that's really the twins, it's a screencap from a home-video compilation they showed at the concert.
I saw it on instagram...



Apparently, it's some other picture they shared on the big screens at the show of Bey holding two babies that everyone is saying were the 'fake' twins!


----------



## V0N1B2

Lounorada said:


> Yeah that's really the twins, it's a screencap from a home-video compilation they showed at the concert.
> I saw it on instagram...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's some other picture they shared on the big screens at the show of Bey holding two babies that everyone is saying were the 'fake' twins!



Did someone really use the hashtag #relationshipgoals ?? 
LOL okay...


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Did someone really use the hashtag #relationshipgoals ??
> LOL okay...


 I know.
But I give even more side-eye when I see fools on instagram use that same hashtag for pics of Kim & Kanye. I mean...


----------



## knasarae

Lounorada said:


> Yeah that's really the twins, it's a screencap from a home-video compilation they showed at the concert.
> I saw it on instagram...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's some other picture they shared on the big screens at the show of Bey holding two babies that everyone is saying were the 'fake' twins!




Oh ok.  I thought it was a legit pic based on the resemblance but you never know.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> Oh ok.  I thought it was a legit pic based on the resemblance but you never know.


Yep, so true.


----------



## Lounorada

This was the pic people are claiming isn't the 'real' twins.

*Tumblr*


----------



## mkr

Well to be fair that doesn’t even look like the real Beyoncé.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can we start a petition to get super private Bey and Jay back?  I'm not feeling these staged pics of them in bed....


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> Can we start a petition to get super private Bey and Jay back?  I'm not feeling these staged pics of them in bed....


I can't agree with or like this post enough. I'll be first to sign that petition!
The pics of them naked in bed made me want to retire from the Internet, I mean... no. I did not need to see that ish and they do not need to resort to that ish for some attention. Leave that crap for the talentless fools like Kim K and her siblings.


----------



## terebina786

I'll be the second to sign that petition.  It was highly cringe-worthy.


----------



## threadbender

Lounorada said:


> I can't agree with or like this post enough. I'll be first to sign that petition!
> The pics of them naked in bed made me want to retire from the Internet, I mean... no. I did not need to see that ish and they do not need to resort to that ish for some attention. Leave that crap for the talentless fools like Kim K and her siblings.


I missed that and am glad I did.


----------



## lulu212121

carlpsmom said:


> I missed that and am glad I did.


Me, too! But i'm sure someone will be kind and post it!


----------



## mkr

Please tell me they weren’t doin it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

lulu212121 said:


> Me, too! But i'm sure someone will be kind and post it!


Please?


----------



## morgan20




----------



## morgan20

‘Runs’


----------



## morgan20

Oh it’s not the full length one


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> Oh it’s not the full length one


Nooo! Don't post the full length image!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

morgan20 said:


> Oh it’s not the full length one


You _are_ kind, morgan20


----------



## mkr

Are they really naked in the full length pic?  On the internet?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mkr said:


> Are they really naked in the full length pic?  On the internet?


Oh no! You had to ask. Haven't you heard of "ask and you shall receive"?! I think we're about to receive


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Are they really naked in the full length pic?  On the internet?


This is the awkward as hell picture... but I'm not posting the full image, just the thumbnail 


Tumblr


----------



## mkr

Well gee wiz I guess they really are keeping up with the Kardashians.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Lounorada said:


> This is the awkward as hell picture... but I'm not posting the full image, just the thumbnail
> View attachment 4096721
> 
> Tumblr


I don't know why people want to overshare private pics of themselves like this with the public, but it wasn't the worst I've had to endure. I scrolled quickly though


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> This is the awkward as hell picture... but I'm not posting the full image, just the thumbnail
> View attachment 4096721
> 
> Tumblr



Who takes the pic? [emoji848]


----------



## mkr

Blue?[emoji4]


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> Blue?[emoji4]


Blue and North both take super great sexy pics!


----------



## lulu212121

Lounorada said:


> This is the awkward as hell picture... but I'm not posting the full image, just the thumbnail
> View attachment 4096721
> 
> Tumblr


I knew someone would come through!  That picture is awkward.


lanasyogamama said:


> Who takes the pic? [emoji848]


That's what I was wondering, too!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Where was this pic shared? And who took this pic?


----------



## morgan20

God forgive me what I am about to say...Jay needs to keep his clothes on


----------



## New-New

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I don't know why people want to overshare private pics of themselves like this with the public, but it wasn't the worst I've had to endure. I scrolled quickly though


I feel like it conveys a sort of heavily stylized and controlled intimacy that can be shared with the public without like actually having to be open open. If that makes sense. Like everything Beyoncé releases or does is very like constructed. We know this. And I accept this about her and love her.


----------



## V0N1B2

They’re the new John and Yoko. 
Give peace a chance y’all


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Where was this pic shared? And who took this pic?



It's in their new tour book, taken by a professional photographer.


Btw, I was thinking about getting tickets for their show in Berlin, but they're basically doing the same show they did 4 years ago. Just somehow less exciting. From what I've seen on twitter, her stans are unhappy about the set list, her energy and the lack of new music.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> I know.
> But I give even more side-eye when I see fools on instagram use that same hashtag for pics of Kim & Kanye. I mean...
> View attachment 4095875



What gets me is them saying "Even Beyoncé got cheated on. There's no hope for everyone else." as if women were to accept cheating as an inevitable part of any relationship. Like, no. That's not how it works. Beyoncé chose to stay with a man that cheated on her, chose to marry him and have kids with him, all while he kept cheating on her. That's her choice. Doesn't mean other women have to do like she did. No, Ma'am.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

V0N1B2 said:


> They’re the new John and Yoko.
> Give peace a chance y’all


   Just what I was thinking!

But to me John's leg lifting is far worse to have witnessed than Bey's 

ETA: Just for context


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

New-New said:


> I feel like it conveys a sort of heavily stylized and controlled intimacy that can be shared with the public without like actually having to be open open. If that makes sense. Like everything Beyoncé releases or does is very like constructed. We know this. And I accept this about her and love her.


I get what you mean. But I've never cared for Beyonce's or Jay's music though, they're mainly celebs to me. 

To me, just one single song by Solange, exposes so much more "naked" raw emotion and real openness than any naked photo- or song- of Bey and Jay ever could. I don't think it's about sharing some kind of  intimacy really, I think it's all about their vanity gone wrong


----------



## mkr

They look stupid.


----------



## White Orchid

morgan20 said:


> God forgive me what I am about to say...Jay needs to keep his clothes on


And a bag over his head.


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> It's in their new tour book, taken by a professional photographer.
> 
> 
> Btw, I was thinking about getting tickets for their show in Berlin, but they're basically doing the same show they did 4 years ago. Just somehow less exciting. From what I've seen on twitter, her stans are unhappy about the set list, her energy and the lack of new music.


I contemplated buying a ticket for a hot minute and then realized I don’t want to pay my American money I earn from my job to see Jay-Z lmao


----------



## berrydiva

I need to know who asked them for that photo?


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> I contemplated buying a ticket for a hot minute and then realized I don’t want to pay my American money I earn from my job to see Jay-Z lmao


----------



## YSoLovely

New-New said:


> I contemplated buying a ticket for a hot minute and then realized I don’t want to pay my American money I earn from my job to see Jay-Z lmao




I'm saving my European coins for whatever Fenty Beauty drops next.


----------



## knasarae

I just don't see the point.  That pic or the one of her in the thong.  Everyone is naked every time you turn around.. it's no longer shock value or garnering a bunch of attention, it's normal.  I see those pics *shrug* and move on.


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> This is the awkward as hell picture... but I'm not posting the full image, just the thumbnail
> View attachment 4096721
> 
> Tumblr


Thanks for posting that....And thanks to Beyonce and Jayz for putting that pic before my eyeballs...Now, if you all would excuse me...


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> I just don't see the point.  That pic or the one of her in the thong.  Everyone is naked every time you turn around.. it's no longer shock value or garnering a bunch of attention, it's normal.  I see those pics *shrug* and move on.


Well ....I'd say...I never had the image or thought of what Bey and Jay would look like intimate styles...sadly thanks to that pic its a time of innocence I will always miss.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Has anyone else seen the blind item about them? I’m shocked, if it’s true. I’ve only just recently started reading them so no idea how accurate they are.. but then they’re kind of half way there with the recent images.


----------



## New-New

RedSoleAddict said:


> Has anyone else seen the blind item about them? I’m shocked, if it’s true. I’ve only just recently started reading them so no idea how accurate they are.. but then they’re kind of half way there with the recent images.


No we haven’t drop the link sis


----------



## YSoLovely

New-New said:


> No we haven’t drop the link sis



The BI claims they are considering leaking their own sex tape to boost hype for the tour which is allegedly struggling to sell out. 

Ridic. Never in a million years.

Their tour isn't 100% sold out, but a couple hundred empty chairs in a 50k capacity stadium will not drive Beyoncé to stoop to such a level. Nope. Not happening.


----------



## bag-princess

After those sad pictures of them in bed - I wouldn’t be surprised if a snippet of it somehow got out accidentally on purpose!


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> After those sad pictures of them in bed - I wouldn’t be surprised if a snippet of it somehow got out accidentally on purpose!



Bey been around for 20 years and she hasn't shown as much as a titty. She's not gonna resort to vivid entertainment like behavior in the midst of a $250 million world tour.

A tape like that - even a snippet - would destroy 2 decades of meticulous branding. Come on. You can't honestly believe she would ever do that.


----------



## mkr

YSoLovely said:


> Bey been around for 20 years and she hasn't shown as much as a titty. She's not gonna resort to vivid entertainment like behavior in the midst of a $250 million world tour.
> 
> A tape like that - even a snippet - would destroy 2 decades of meticulous branding. Come on. You can't honestly believe she would ever do that.


I don't think they would ever release a sex tape.  But hey I never thought they'd release naked pics either so...

Are these pics supposed to look sensual and show how much they love each other because they look totally contrived.  Even Jay looks like he's forcing himself to look sexy.  Which he never was and with his sorta man boobs he looks ridiculous.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Bey been around for 20 years and she hasn't shown as much as a titty. She's not gonna resort to vivid entertainment like behavior in the midst of a $250 million world tour.
> 
> A tape like that - even a snippet - would destroy 2 decades of meticulous branding. Come on. You can't honestly believe she would ever do that.





Yes I honestly can!  I said what I said. 
People swore she would never release “Kardashian-like thirsty pics”  like she just did either - but there they are!  Bey ain’t the paragon of virtue you people seem to think she is.


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> Yes I honestly can!  I said what I said.
> People swore she would never release “Kardashian-like thirsty pics”  like she just did either - but there they are!  *Bey ain’t the paragon of virtue you people seem to think she is.*




Bey _been _showing her a$$ - literally - and has shown off her body for years. She's always sold sex through her music and visuals. She has gradually been taking it a step further with every new release, but it's always tied to her art.

Kim gets naked on instagram for likes and headlines. 

To me, they are on polar opposites of the tasteful nudity spectrum.


----------



## mdcx

NSFW:





These two are really trying too hard. And the new rumours about her and LeBron? In overdrive.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

New-New said:


> No we haven’t drop the link sis



Wasn’t sure if I could, but here it is:

https://blindgossip.com/?p=92203


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Thanks for posting that....And thanks to Beyonce and Jayz for putting that pic before my eyeballs...Now, if you all would excuse me...





tweegy said:


> Well ....I'd say...I never had the image or thought of what Bey and Jay would look like intimate styles...sadly thanks to that pic its a time of innocence I will always miss.


----------



## Lounorada

mdcx said:


> These two are really trying too hard. And the new rumours about her and LeBron? In overdrive.


What's the rumours?


----------



## berrydiva

Bey and Lebron....lol...I guess. Savannah would collect her a$$ real fast.


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> Bey been around for 20 years and she hasn't shown as much as a titty. She's not gonna resort to vivid entertainment like behavior in the midst of a $250 million world tour.
> 
> A tape like that - even a snippet - would destroy 2 decades of meticulous branding. Come on. You can't honestly believe she would ever do that.


Honestly like Beyoncé has been meticulous about her career and image like she wouldn’t do something like leak a sex tape she’s comfortable at her position in her established career


----------



## BagOuttaHell

$5M a night and coming off arguably the best performance of her career. So she releases a sex tape? People are gullible.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> Honestly like Beyoncé has been meticulous about her career and image like she wouldn’t do something like leak a sex tape she’s comfortable at her position in her established career




if she is so comfy - why post pics of her a$$ in a thong with jay??  i can't see her needing more attention but there it is. that is quite the length all in order to drum up ticket sales for someone that supposedly doesn't have to stoop to those things.


----------



## mkr

This past year she has gotten sloppy to the point it’s down right Kardashian.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's starting to become really obvious that Bey is still in her prime and Jay's an old man.


----------



## YSoLovely

They just dropped a whole new album on Tidal


----------



## Yoshi1296

...ugh I don’t wanna pay for tidal

I already pay for Spotify, Apple Music, and also amazon prime, and Netflix...I don’t wanna pay for more subscriptions


----------



## knasarae

Yoshi1296 said:


> ...ugh I don’t wanna pay for tidal
> 
> I already pay for Spotify, Apple Music, and also amazon prime, and Netflix...I don’t wanna pay for more subscriptions



I actually like tidal the best now. All the additional content in addition to music is dope.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not bad.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So saw them last night and honestly it was a fantastic show, we had such a great time


----------



## morgan20

Love the visuals for Ape S**t


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

Love the album! I can see those more into "pop" bey not liking this though it seems very hip hop to me, which I expected since this is a joint with Jay Z. Love apesh*t and cannot wait to see this performed on the tour. I'm also looking forward to more visuals for this. I have a feeling this will be like 4:44 and they release videos weekly. So far my favorites from the album in no order - Apesh*t, Friends, Black Effect, LoveHappy, and Nice.


----------



## Yoshi1296

knasarae said:


> I actually like tidal the best now. All the additional content in addition to music is dope.



True there is a lot of content on it. I guess I can try it out and see how it goes lol


----------



## tweegy

I guess thats the reasons behind those pics. They were hinting this album. Now Listening to some of the songs and I like it. I like apesh*t too and the vid is cool!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Wasn't really here for a joint album but it is good. Beyonce sounds great.


----------



## berrydiva

Ugh now I have to go listen. I've been trying to fully take in this Nas album.


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> ...ugh I don’t wanna pay for tidal
> 
> I already pay for Spotify, Apple Music, and also amazon prime, and Netflix...I don’t wanna pay for more subscriptions


Totally feel where you're coming from....I'm sick of all of these subscription services.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Ugh now I have to go listen. I've been trying to fully take in this Nas album.



Lol me and hubby said the same thing last night. He was like “I thought they were cool now. He couldn’t give him a few more days?” [emoji23]

I do like Nasir. Not his best work or anything but I am really happy with this “older gen” of hip hop still putting out music, trying new things, try to grow. As with evolution some of it will hit, some will miss. I wish Andre3000 would take this approach. Saying he feels too old just makes me so sad. The message of Nasir I definitely appreciate. I felt too much of the sound was Ye, but ‍♀️


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The album is a bop. I like in particular: Summer. Boss. Apeshiz. Salud. 

Not a lot of skips on here. And Beyonce raps better than expected.


----------



## morgan20

^^on listening those are my favourites too


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> Totally feel where you're coming from....I'm sick of all of these subscription services.



Same here! I don’t mind if it’s just one or two, but there are so many now, and plus paying for each service monthly...it ends up being a lot of money!


----------



## morgan20

It’s now on Spotify


----------



## Lounorada

LOVE the leopard costume!


*On The Run Tour II - London (Jun. 16)*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

Continued...
*On The Run Tour II - London (Jun. 16)*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

Adorable!


*Blue at the London show.*

Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

I don't understand why her weaves always look so dry. I know she probably gets a fresh set for each show.....just why do they always look so damn dry?!


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I don't understand why her weaves always look so dry. I know she probably gets a fresh set for each show.....just why do they always look so damn dry?!



As many people have asked this, I can only think she must like it.  She's keeping these in special, environmentally-controlled rooms right?  I don't know.. I guess she sees something different than what we all see lol.


----------



## tweegy

Sooo Apesh*t and Nice I believe are my faves .... 

Rumor is she is preggers...anyone else heard this?


----------



## YSoLovely

Not really impressed with her tour wardrobe so far. Her first opening outfit (not posted) was cute and I like the dress she's wearing. Everything else is a little underwhelming...



tweegy said:


> Sooo Apesh*t and Nice I believe are my faves ....
> 
> *Rumor is she is preggers...anyone else heard this?*



Saw it, but I doubt it. Bey's about her business. She wouldn't get pregnant before a world tour.
She brought those rumors upon herself, though: Remember her first pic with the twins and her _impossibly _flat tummy and all those *cough*photoshopped*cough* post baby body snap back pics she posted on her IG?  When you try to make people believe that your stomach is as flat as a board, it's only natural for them to assume when they see your little gut poking out...


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Lol me and hubby said the same thing last night. He was like “I thought they were cool now. He couldn’t give him a few more days?” [emoji23]
> 
> I do like Nasir. Not his best work or anything but I am really happy with this “older gen” of hip hop still putting out music, trying new things, try to grow. As with evolution some of it will hit, some will miss. I wish Andre3000 would take this approach. Saying he feels too old just makes me so sad. The message of Nasir I definitely appreciate. I felt too much of the sound was Ye, but ‍♀️


I like the content on Nas' album but I wish he worked with a different producer such as No I.D. or Rae Sremmurd....I feel like they would've complimented Nas' lyrical style far better than Kanye. I really wish he didn't stick to Kanye for all of the beats; even though I'm a fan of Kanye's production, I felt it brought down Nas' lyrics.



knasarae said:


> As many people have asked this, I can only think she must like it.  She's keeping these in special, environmentally-controlled rooms right?  I don't know.. I guess she sees something different than what we all see lol.


Maybe it doesn't look as dry in person. I know sometimes my hair looks dry but is extremely soft to the touch and fully moisturized so maybe it's the same...I dunno. Her's just always looks a mess 



tweegy said:


> Sooo Apesh*t and Nice I believe are my faves ....
> 
> Rumor is she is preggers...anyone else heard this?


I didn't expect to like this album this much because I'm kind of over their Bonnie/Clyde routine. I will say, though, this album is good.


----------



## berrydiva

Just want to make sure I'm not crazy....Beyonce takes a few shots at Kim K and her husband on this album right? Nice greasy shade.


----------



## mkr

Beyonce and Jay both take shots at Kim and Kanye and I’m here for it.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> I like the content on Nas' album but I wish he worked with a different producer such as No I.D. or Rae Sremmurd....I feel like they would've complimented Nas' lyrical style far better than Kanye. I really wish he didn't stick to Kanye for all of the beats; even though I'm a fan of Kanye's production, I felt it brought down Nas' lyrics.
> 
> Maybe it doesn't look as dry in person. I know sometimes my hair looks dry but is extremely soft to the touch and fully moisturized so maybe it's the same...I dunno. Her's just always looks a mess
> 
> I didn't expect to like this album this much because I'm kind of over their Bonnie/Clyde routine. I will say, though, this album is good.


 I like the album.. I just find myself wheeling back to these songs lol!...I know...going to my box now lol




YSoLovely said:


> Not really impressed with her tour wardrobe so far. Her first opening outfit (not posted) was cute and I like the dress she's wearing. Everything else is a little underwhelming...
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it, but I doubt it. Bey's about her business. She wouldn't get pregnant before a world tour.
> She brought those rumors upon herself, though: Remember her first pic with the twins and her _impossibly _flat tummy and all those *cough*photoshopped*cough* post baby body snap back pics she posted on her IG?  When you try to make people believe that your stomach is as flat as a board, it's only natural for them to assume when they see your little gut poking out...



Thats what I was thinking! Why go on tour and ramp up while you're preg. I agree, she started it. One of it was the heart on her tummy in one of her costumes.


----------



## berrydiva

At this point, I can see Beyonce performing with a 6 month belly. This chick kept singing while falling down stairs, hair caught in a fan, tripping, power loss....what's a baby gonna do to stop her lol.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Not really impressed with her tour wardrobe so far. Her first opening outfit (not posted) was cute and I like the dress she's wearing. Everything else is a little underwhelming...


Although I love the leopard print costume, I agree that all the other costumes are blandAF.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

tweegy said:


> Sooo Apesh*t and Nice I believe are my faves ....
> 
> Rumor is she is preggers...anyone else heard this?



Funny that the blind item spoke of a pregnancy due to ticket sales


----------



## berrydiva

RedSoleAddict said:


> Funny that the blind item spoke of a pregnancy due to ticket sales


What? What was the blind?


----------



## RedSoleAddict

berrydiva said:


> What? What was the blind?





RedSoleAddict said:


> Wasn’t sure if I could, but here it is:
> 
> https://blindgossip.com/?p=92203



I only recently started reading BG and came across it, posted it here. Maybe it’s a coincidence?


----------



## tweegy

tweegy said:


> Sooo Apesh*t and Nice I believe are my faves ....
> 
> Rumor is she is preggers...anyone else heard this?



Correction! It’s boss and apesh*t I like


----------



## mkr

So how can I listen to this album as a whole?  I don’t have any subscriptions.  Did they release an album you can buy for all us old people?


----------



## YSoLovely

mkr said:


> So how can I listen to this album as a whole?  I don’t have any subscriptions.  Did they release an album you can buy for all us old people?



No physical copies, but you can buy it on itunes.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> So how can I listen to this album as a whole?  I don’t have any subscriptions.  Did they release an album you can buy for all us old people?


It's on all services now for digital purchase or streaming. You can buy on Amazon or iTunes or anywhere else you can buy digital music.


----------



## mkr

Do people still make albums these days?


----------



## berrydiva

RedSoleAddict said:


> I only recently started reading BG and came across it, posted it here. Maybe it’s a coincidence?


Can BG stories be posted here? I don't click links....don't want to give them revenue.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Do people still make albums these days?


Yep but like bingeing TV shows, people don't consume a full album in the same manner anymore.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Correction! It’s boss and apesh*t I like


Boss is by far my fav....has been on repeat. The HBCU marching band and horns hooks me into that song. Helps that I'm a fan of D'mile and Ty $.


----------



## knasarae

tweegy said:


> Correction! It’s boss and apesh*t I like



Boss, Apesh*t and Black Effect are my faves.  Friends is getting up there too.  But BOSS is my sh!t!!!!  My favorite on the album, I'm surprised I like the album as much as I do.  I'm wondering which song my friend's project was used for?


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Boss, Apesh*t and Black Effect are my faves.  Friends is getting up there too.  But BOSS is my sh!t!!!!  My favorite on the album, I'm surprised I like the album as much as I do.  I'm wondering which song my friend's project was used for?


I'm loving that I have friends that like Apesh*t but think Migos is trash and make fun of me because I like them. Meanwhile, Jay/Bey pay for the song just so they could use Migos' chorus and flow for their song. lol.


----------



## roxaana

I'm obsessed with Boss & Heard about us. I basically love all songs except for 713 & friends


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I'm loving that I have friends that like Apesh*t but think Migos is trash and make fun of me because I like them. Meanwhile, Jay/Bey pay for the song just so they could use Migos' chorus and flow for their song. lol.


Yea I never say never, when it comes to music.  I get surprised way too much with new stuff I like.  I don't like all their music but I certain have my share of them on my playlists.  I heard Quavo and Offset both write and produce for a lot of other people.  I fell in love with Bad & Boujee after whoever dubbed that cartoon to the song.  I must've watched that 30 times, lol.  Ric Flair Drip reminds me of my early 20's ratchet days... ah memory lane.


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> Boss, Apesh*t and Black Effect are my faves.  Friends is getting up there too.  But BOSS is my sh!t!!!!  My favorite on the album, I'm surprised I like the album as much as I do.  I'm wondering which song my friend's project was used for?


Me too! I've been playing it all the time since it came out.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Boss is by far my fav....has been on repeat. The HBCU marching band and horns hooks me into that song. Helps that I'm a fan of D'mile and Ty $.


Since her coachella performance I've be a new found bee or hive or whatever beyonce fans are LOL! I don't know how come I never paid her music attention before.


----------



## Capuccino16

Sadly, I'm not a boss; I got a boss. But Boss is still my $hit.


----------



## bag-princess

[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] they going in on jay!!  


https://www.bet.com/music/2018/07/0...e_fb&kwp_0=878636&kwp_4=2998453&kwp_1=1263480


----------



## Sasha2012

She's nearing the finish line of an 18-show European tour with Jay-Z.

And Beyonce looked to be at ease leaving lunch at the trendy LA Guerite restaurant in Cannes, France on Tuesday afternoon.

The 36-year-old rocked a flowing red dress as she walked hand-in-hand with her husband amid growing speculation that the singing sensation is pregnant with her fourth child.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Jay-Z-Blue-Ivy-amid-new-pregnancy-rumors.html


----------



## berrydiva

That dress is pretty.  Her boobs look squashed.  Blue is getting big.


----------



## Capuccino16

Blue is getting so big wow

I think Bey likes her titties smooshed in like that [emoji38] a lot of her tops seem to fit that way. LOL


----------



## knasarae

Capuccino16 said:


> I think Bey likes her titties smooshed in like that [emoji38] a lot of her tops seem to fit that way. LOL


I agree.  I wondered about that too.. it looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## Compass Rose

....I just ran to put on a more comfortable bra.  Whew.  Thanks.


----------



## Capuccino16

Compass Rose said:


> ....I just ran to put on a more comfortable bra.  Whew.  Thanks.



LOL!


----------



## Tivo

Capuccino16 said:


> Blue is getting so big wow
> 
> I think Bey likes her titties smooshed in like that [emoji38] a lot of her tops seem to fit that way. LOL


Love your profile pic. If that’s you, you are gorgeous!


----------



## Capuccino16

Tivo said:


> Love your profile pic. If that’s you, you are gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Jay rockin' a Jimi Hendrix head scarf.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Is she pregnant?


----------



## bag-princess

Ceeyahd said:


> Is she pregnant?



she really looks like it!  and i have seen in places "sources" saying that she is so we shall see!


----------



## Capuccino16

Flowerchild Bey with Rumi and Sir [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## berrydiva

Don't know which is which but the one on the left looks like Jay and the one on the right is Baby Blue.


----------



## Capuccino16

Sir is on our left. And yes, Rumi looks JUST LIKE Blue (and Bey).


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> she really looks like it!  and i have seen in places "sources" saying that she is so we shall see!


I can't tell so much by her physical appearance. There are mentions of, and I thought I missed some announcement.


----------



## Lounorada

The twins are adorable!! 
Sir looks sooo like Solanges son Julez and Rumi is exactly like Beyonce when she was a baby, so cute!


----------



## bag-princess

HBIC: Beyoncé Hired The First Black And Youngest Photographer In Vogue History For Her September Cover



Last week, we learned that Beyoncé will be on the cover of the September issue of Vogue. But, wait, there’s more. We recently found out that she will not only be on the cover, but will have full creative control over her shoot. And the first thing sis did is hire young Black photographer Tyler Mitchell, a 23-year-old photographer from Atlanta. Talk about boss moves!

This is MAJOR, because Vogue has never had a Black photographer shoot a cover in its history. In 126 years, to be exact. So, the internet is going APES**T! It’s also rumored to be Anna Wintour’s last issue after holding the editor-in-chief title for the past 30 years.

Tyler has shot campaigns for Marc Jacobs, Givenchy and recently the Teen Vogue gun reform cover with the Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School survivors. But this will be his first time shooting the Queen. “I depict Black people and people of color in a really real and pure way,” he said in his New York Times article. So we are excited to see the magic they created on this shoot.



https://www.bet.com/style/fashion/2...wood__FBPAGE__Link_1698848170&linkId=54969630


----------



## DC-Cutie

I haven't purchased Vogue in a few years.  But you better believe I will be getting the September issue.  I'm not a huge Beyonce fan in terms of her music.  BUT BUT BUT, I will give this chick credit for taking her people with her to the top!  Shining a light on hidden talent.  Can you even imagine being 23 yrs old AND being the first black photographer to shoot a Vogue cover????  He must be on cloud 9.

shame on the publication for taking 126 years to do so....  Thank you Beyonce for making it happen.   


bag-princess said:


> HBIC: Beyoncé Hired The First Black And Youngest Photographer In Vogue History For Her September Cover
> 
> 
> 
> Last week, we learned that Beyoncé will be on the cover of the September issue of Vogue. But, wait, there’s more. We recently found out that she will not only be on the cover, but will have full creative control over her shoot. And the first thing sis did is hire young Black photographer Tyler Mitchell, a 23-year-old photographer from Atlanta. Talk about boss moves!
> 
> This is MAJOR, because Vogue has never had a Black photographer shoot a cover in its history. In 126 years, to be exact. So, the internet is going APES**T! It’s also rumored to be Anna Wintour’s last issue after holding the editor-in-chief title for the past 30 years.
> 
> Tyler has shot campaigns for Marc Jacobs, Givenchy and recently the Teen Vogue gun reform cover with the Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School survivors. But this will be his first time shooting the Queen. “I depict Black people and people of color in a really real and pure way,” he said in his New York Times article. So we are excited to see the magic they created on this shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bet.com/style/fashion/2018/07/31/hbic--beyonce-hired-the-first-black-and-youngest-photographer-in.html?cq_ck=1533055381155&cid=Real Husbands of Hollywood__FBPAGE__Link_1698848170&linkId=54969630


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't purchased Vogue in a few years.  But you better believe I will be getting the September issue.  I'm not a huge Beyonce fan in terms of her music.  BUT BUT BUT, I will give this chick credit for taking her people with her to the top!  Shining a light on hidden talent.  Can you even imagine being 23 yrs old AND being the first black photographer to shoot a Vogue cover????  He must be on cloud 9.
> 
> shame on the publication for taking 126 years to do so....  Thank you Beyonce for making it happen.




yes ma'am!!!  i only buy Vogue for the big fall fashion issue and likeyou it's been a couple of years since i did that  - i have no use for the Bey but i will be getting a copy of this one too!


----------



## bag-princess

She is delusional and she needs to stop!! [emoji1][emoji1]


Beyoncé Found A Secret In Her Ancestry That Saved Her Marriage And Blessed Her With Twins!


In perhaps one of Bey’s most enlightening discoveries, she also reveals how those ancestral gems ultimately helped her restore her marriage and shape the blessing of her beautiful twins, 1-year-old Sir and Rumi Carter.



“Male and female energy was able to coexist and grow in my blood for the first time.” Beyoncé’s faith now holds that she will be the savior progeny to “break the generational curses” for the lives of her children and all posterity.




https://bet.us/2vHJKcJ


----------



## Lounorada

*Beyoncé for VOGUE September 2018 issue.*
Photographed by Tyler Mitchell

Tumblr


----------



## knasarae

Yea I didn't understand that either.  How does knowing one of your ancestors was a slave owner, who fell in love with and married a slave make you able to conceive twins?


----------



## DC-Cutie

knasarae said:


> Yea I didn't understand that either.  How does knowing one of your ancestors was a slave owner, who fell in love with and married a slave make you able to conceive twins?


ya'll know Beyonce isn't the smartest chick....  it sounds like some fake hotep woke enlightenment, so the hive will love it!


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> Yea I didn't understand that either.  How does knowing one of your ancestors was a slave owner, who fell in love with and married a slave make you able to conceive twins?











DC-Cutie said:


> ya'll know Beyonce isn't the smartest chick....  it sounds like some fake hotep woke enlightenment, so the hive will love it!




that is exactly what a few comments said - "oh so now she is suddenly all woke! please" - she will say and do anything to score points! #girlbye   and of course the hive is all abuzz with her profound enlightment!


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Yea I didn't understand that either.  How does knowing one of your ancestors was a slave owner, who fell in love with and married a slave make you able to conceive twins?


That comment made no sense but I try not to listen to her talk too much....while I don't think she's stupid or not with it, I just think that she's not very articulate and probably needs to read more so she can better express her thoughts. 

The first time I read it, I felt like she was almost stating it as symbolic of her relationship with Jay...but as I continued on....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Remember when she wasn’t allowed to talk for a year or two? She should go back to that strategy. 
Pictures look great.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Remember when she wasn’t allowed to talk for a year or two? She should go back to that strategy.
> Pictures look great.


I don't think she wasn't allowed...she just stopped doing interviews because she used to get clowned so bad for the way she spoke. But I agree...she was far more interesting when she was mysterious.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Some of these pics look like Solange. If I didn't know better, I would think they were.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Some of these pics look like Solange. If I didn't know better, I would think they were.



Maybe she finally realized her sister has the only real style and asked her for some pointers! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## bag-princess

The original Beyhive: For $500,000, Beyonce's early childhood home in Houston could be yours


https://goodmorningamerica.com/living/story/beyonces-early-childhood-home-market-houston-57058048


----------



## Lounorada

Don't think any of these were posted...

Blue out there living THE best life 

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

I like these looks...

Tumblr


----------



## mkr

She was always bad at picking out sunglasses.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> She was always bad at picking out sunglasses.



and clothes. and shoes. and handbags. and earrings.  the list goes on and on.


----------



## Ceeyahd

knasarae said:


> Yea I didn't understand that either.  How does knowing one of your ancestors was a slave owner, who fell in love with and married a slave make you able to conceive twins?



The female/male twin comment is what she stated she felt from the female/male dysfunctional relationship dynamic in her family... which doesn't have to be associated with slavery relationship discovery. (How I'm reading it)


----------



## morgan20

bag-princess said:


> and clothes. and shoes. and handbags. and earrings.  the list goes on and on.



She has nice shoes


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> The female/male twin comment is what she stated she felt from the female/male dysfunctional relationship dynamic in her family... which doesn't have to be associated with slavery relationship discovery. (How I'm reading it)


this is what I initially thought as well, especially given her husband's and father's infidelity....maybe the full context of her comment is necessary because the snippets makes it seem like she's equating her lineage to her twins.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> this is what I initially thought as well, especially given her husband's and father's infidelity....*maybe the full context of her comment is necessary* because the snippets makes it seem like she's equating her lineage to her twins.




nope!  we have seem her interviews in full context and she still comes off sounding like this.   yes of course she is equating her lineage to her twins.  it's Queen Bey!   and that WAS the full context  - as she told it to the person from the magazine.   you know she is rarely allowed to be asked questions.  and even if it has been a Q&A session she has to approve them all in advance so she can form these enlightened answers perfectly.


from Vogue -

*Ancestry*
I come from a lineage of broken male-female relationships, abuse of power, and mistrust. Only when I saw that clearly was I able to resolve those conflicts in my own relationship. Connecting to the past and knowing our history makes us both bruised and beautiful.

I researched my ancestry recently and learned that I come from a slave owner who fell in love with and married a slave. I had to process that revelation over time. I questioned what it meant and tried to put it into perspective. I now believe it’s why God blessed me with my twins. Male and female energy was able to coexist and grow in my blood for the first time. I pray that I am able to break the generational curses in my family and that my children will have less complicated lives.

*Pregnancy*
My husband was a soldier and such a strong support system for me. I am proud to have been a witness to his strength and evolution as a man, a best friend, and a father.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> nope!  we have seem her interviews in full context and she still comes off sounding like this.   yes of course she is equating her lineage to her twins.  it's Queen Bey!   and that WAS the full context  - as she told it to the person from the magazine.   you know she is rarely allowed to be asked questions.  and even if it has been a Q&A session she has to approve them all in advance so she can form these enlightened answers perfectly.
> 
> 
> from Vogue -
> 
> *Ancestry*
> I come from a lineage of broken male-female relationships, abuse of power, and mistrust. Only when I saw that clearly was I able to resolve those conflicts in my own relationship. Connecting to the past and knowing our history makes us both bruised and beautiful.
> 
> I researched my ancestry recently and learned that I come from a slave owner who fell in love with and married a slave. I had to process that revelation over time. I questioned what it meant and tried to put it into perspective. I now believe it’s why God blessed me with my twins. Male and female energy was able to coexist and grow in my blood for the first time. I pray that I am able to break the generational curses in my family and that my children will have less complicated lives.
> 
> *Pregnancy*
> My husband was a soldier and such a strong support system for me. I am proud to have been a witness to his strength and evolution as a man, a best friend, and a father.



I'm reading what was stated, and she isn't making sense with relating the slave owner/slave relationship of love to the dysfunctional relationship history in her family. One has nothing to with the other, except relationships between men and women. There are many more of us that knowingly come from history of dysfunctional marriage/family, than slavery relationships, which would be a lot to think about, once proven as part of ones history.. however it's her story, her feelings, her everything.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> nope!  we have seem her interviews in full context and she still comes off sounding like this.   yes of course she is equating her lineage to her twins.  it's Queen Bey!   and that WAS the full context  - as she told it to the person from the magazine.   you know she is rarely allowed to be asked questions.  and even if it has been a Q&A session she has to approve them all in advance so she can form these enlightened answers perfectly.
> 
> 
> from Vogue -
> 
> *Ancestry*
> I come from a lineage of broken male-female relationships, abuse of power, and mistrust. Only when I saw that clearly was I able to resolve those conflicts in my own relationship. Connecting to the past and knowing our history makes us both bruised and beautiful.
> 
> I researched my ancestry recently and learned that I come from a slave owner who fell in love with and married a slave. I had to process that revelation over time. I questioned what it meant and tried to put it into perspective. I now believe it’s why God blessed me with my twins. Male and female energy was able to coexist and grow in my blood for the first time. I pray that I am able to break the generational curses in my family and that my children will have less complicated lives.
> 
> *Pregnancy*
> My husband was a soldier and such a strong support system for me. I am proud to have been a witness to his strength and evolution as a man, a best friend, and a father.


That wasn't the full context because actually, I think I understand it more.  She's stating that her lineage started as a result of a broken relationship where a man abused his power and broken relationships have been a consistent theme in her lineage.  The abuse of power and mistrust from men has been generational.  She's hoping that the twins are a sign that they can break that cycle. Feels like she's hunting for symbolism where most wouldn't equate those two ideas but it's her reality and what gets her through I guess.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> I researched my ancestry recently and learned that I come from a slave owner who fell in love with and married a slave. I had to process that revelation over time. I questioned what it meant and tried to put it into perspective. I now believe it’s why God blessed me with my twins. Male and female energy was able to coexist and grow in my blood for the first time. I pray that I am able to break the generational curses in my family and that my children will have less complicated lives.



I almost hurt myself rolling my eyes reading that. Bey's trying too hard to sound spiritual and wise. I guess her "curse" theory doesn't need to make any logical sense as long as she believes it.


----------



## Capuccino16

berrydiva said:


> That wasn't the full context because actually, I think I understand it more.  She's stating that her lineage started as a result of a broken relationship where a man abused his power and broken relationships have been a consistent theme in her lineage.  The abuse of power and mistrust from men has been generational.  She's hoping that the twins are a sign that they can break that cycle. Feels like she's hunting for symbolism where most wouldn't equate those two ideas but it's her reality and what gets her through I guess.


This.


----------



## mkr

Did someone write that for her?


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I almost hurt myself rolling my eyes reading that. Bey's trying too hard to sound spiritual and wise. I guess her "curse" theory doesn't need to make any logical sense as long as she believes it.




it was most definitely eye roll worthy.  we all know she believes it and if it floats her boat then row it.  
i'm just waiting for her to start talking about destiny next! LOL


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> That wasn't the full context because actually, I think I understand it more.  She's stating that her lineage started as a result of a broken relationship where a man abused his power and broken relationships have been a consistent theme in her lineage.  The abuse of power and mistrust from men has been generational.  She's hoping that the twins are a sign that they can break that cycle. Feels like she's hunting for symbolism where most wouldn't equate those two ideas but it's her reality and what gets her through I guess.



Yes, I comprehend this view.



bag-mania said:


> I almost hurt myself rolling my eyes reading that. Bey's trying too hard to sound spiritual and wise. I guess her "curse" theory doesn't need to make any logical sense as long as she believes it.



If seen as a spiritual and wise by you, are your eyes rolling because you don't believe in that belief system,  or you don't feel Bey is that brand of spirituality?



mkr said:


> Did someone write that for her?



Maybe the interviewer paraphrased what Bey was articulating... If isn't sounding like something Bey would say out loud.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Did someone write that for her?


----------



## berrydiva

Perhaps this is the first set of twins in her family.


----------



## Lounorada

I don't see a problem in what she's saying. If that's what she feels and believes, then so what? She's not hurting anyone.



berrydiva said:


> That wasn't the full context because actually, I think I understand it more.  She's stating that her lineage started as a result of a broken relationship where a man abused his power and broken relationships have been a consistent theme in her lineage.  The abuse of power and mistrust from men has been generational.  She's hoping that the twins are a sign that they can break that cycle. Feels like she's hunting for symbolism where most wouldn't equate those two ideas but it's her reality and what gets her through I guess.


Well said!


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> Pregnancy
> My husband was a soldier and such a strong support system for me. I am proud to have been a witness to his strength and evolution as a man, a best friend, and a father.



It's only been a few minutes since her husband betrayed her, and all this praise. That's really the eyeroll for me. But to move forward you have to... I guess.


----------



## bag-mania

Ceeyahd said:


> If seen as a spiritual and wise by you, are your eyes rolling because you don't believe in that belief system,  or you don't feel Bey is that brand of spirituality?



I'm rolling my eyes because I think she's pandering to her fanbase by attempting to sound all enlightened. And of course it's always about her. How enormous an ego do you need to have to say something like she hopes "I am able to break the generational curses in my family?" As if Bey has the power to alter the fate for future generations of her family because she _believes _strong enough. There's nothing in her marriage that could be interpreted as breaking the cycle.

Of course lots of celebrities say this kind of mumbo jumbo in interviews to try to appear special or important. I roll my eyes at them too.


----------



## bag-princess

Ceeyahd said:


> It's only been a few minutes since her husband betrayed her, and all this praise. That's really the eyeroll for me. But to move forward you have to... I guess.



That’s the cheated on wife speech that is made so all the little hunnies known he ain’t going nowhere! No matter how often he creeps to them - she got him! [emoji1362]


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> it was most definitely eye roll worthy.  we all know she believes it and if it floats her boat then row it.
> i'm just waiting for her to start talking about destiny next! LOL



Her destiny or her previous group?
I have a sister that has a similar sounding belief system.. I eyeroll til I have a headache, it's her jam... Every now and then I have pointed out the holes, because she'll be pontificating on my life via her beliefs. To each their own, and whatever works, carry on.. it makes her sh#t make sense to her, etc.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> That’s the cheated on wife speech that is made so all the little hunnies known he ain’t going nowhere! No matter how often he creeps to them - she got him! [emoji1362]



Yes, all day. However, it sounds insecure and it will not keep the determined out of each other's pants. Being silent and private is a stronger message, but in the end folks do what they're going to do.


----------



## bag-princess

Ceeyahd said:


> Her destiny or her previous group?
> I have a sister that has a similar sounding belief system.. I eyeroll til I have a headache, it's her jam... Every now and then I have pointed out the holes, because she'll be pontificating on my life via her beliefs. To each their own, and whatever works, carry on.. it makes her sh#t make sense to her, etc.




Her destiny! You know she doesn’t mention “her sistas” unless she has to!


----------



## gazoo

The full article is well worth a read. 

If anyone is interested:
Source:
https://www.vogue.com/article/beyonce-september-issue-2018
*Beyoncé in Her Own Words: Her Life, Her Body, Her Heritage*
*Pregnancy & Body Acceptance*
After the birth of my first child, I believed in the things society said about how my body should look. I put pressure on myself to lose all the baby weight in three months, and scheduled a small tour to assure I would do it. Looking back, that was crazy. I was still breastfeeding when I performed the Revel shows in Atlantic City in 2012. After the twins, I approached things very differently.

I was 218 pounds the day I gave birth to Rumi and Sir. I was swollen from toxemia and had been on bed rest for over a month. My health and my babies’ health were in danger, so I had an emergency C-section. We spent many weeks in the NICU. My husband was a soldier and such a strong support system for me. I am proud to have been a witness to his strength and evolution as a man, a best friend, and a father. I was in survival mode and did not grasp it all until months later. Today I have a connection to any parent who has been through such an experience. After the C-section, my core felt different. It had been major surgery. Some of your organs are shifted temporarily, and in rare cases, removed temporarily during delivery. I am not sure everyone understands that. I needed time to heal, to recover. During my recovery, I gave myself self-love and self-care, and I embraced being curvier. I accepted what my body wanted to be. After six months, I started preparing for Coachella. I became vegan temporarily, gave up coffee, alcohol, and all fruit drinks. But I was patient with myself and enjoyed my fuller curves. My kids and husband did, too.

I think it’s important for women and men to see and appreciate the beauty in their natural bodies. That’s why I stripped away the wigs and hair extensions and used little makeup for this shoot.

To this day my arms, shoulders, breasts, and thighs are fuller. I have a little mommy pouch, and I’m in no rush to get rid of it. I think it’s real. Whenever I’m ready to get a six-pack, I will go into beast zone and work my ass off until I have it. But right now, my little FUPA and I feel like we are meant to be.

*Opening Doors*
Until there is a mosaic of perspectives coming from different ethnicities behind the lens, we will continue to have a narrow approach and view of what the world actually looks like. That is why I wanted to work with this brilliant 23-year-old photographer Tyler Mitchell.

When I first started, 21 years ago, I was told that it was hard for me to get onto covers of magazines because black people did not sell. Clearly that has been proven a myth. Not only is an African American on the cover of the most important month for _Vogue_, this is the first ever _Vogue_ cover shot by an African American photographer.

It’s important to me that I help open doors for younger artists. There are so many cultural and societal barriers to entry that I like to do what I can to level the playing field, to present a different point of view for people who may feel like their voices don’t matter.

Imagine if someone hadn’t given a chance to the brilliant women who came before me: Josephine Baker, Nina Simone, Eartha Kitt, Aretha Franklin, Tina Turner, Diana Ross, Whitney Houston, and the list goes on. They opened the doors for me, and I pray that I’m doing all I can to open doors for the next generation of talents.

If people in powerful positions continue to hire and cast only people who look like them, sound like them, come from the same neighborhoods they grew up in, they will never have a greater understanding of experiences different from their own. They will hire the same models, curate the same art, cast the same actors over and over again, and we will all lose. The beauty of social media is it’s completely ********ic. Everyone has a say. Everyone’s voice counts, and everyone has a chance to paint the world from their own perspective.

*Ancestry*
I come from a lineage of broken male-female relationships, abuse of power, and mistrust. Only when I saw that clearly was I able to resolve those conflicts in my own relationship. Connecting to the past and knowing our history makes us both bruised and beautiful.

I researched my ancestry recently and learned that I come from a slave owner who fell in love with and married a slave. I had to process that revelation over time. I questioned what it meant and tried to put it into perspective. I now believe it’s why God blessed me with my twins. Male and female energy was able to coexist and grow in my blood for the first time. I pray that I am able to break the generational curses in my family and that my children will have less complicated lives.

*My Journey*
There are many shades on every journey. Nothing is black or white. I’ve been through hell and back, and I’m grateful for every scar. I have experienced betrayals and heartbreaks in many forms. I have had disappointments in business partnerships as well as personal ones, and they all left me feeling neglected, lost, and vulnerable. Through it all I have learned to laugh and cry and grow. I look at the woman I was in my 20s and I see a young lady growing into confidence but intent on pleasing everyone around her. I now feel so much more beautiful, so much sexier, so much more interesting. And so much more powerful.

*Freedom*
I don’t like too much structure. I like to be free. I’m not alive unless I am creating something. I’m not happy if I’m not creating, if I’m not dreaming, if I’m not creating a dream and making it into something real. I’m not happy if I’m not improving, evolving, moving forward, inspiring, teaching, and learning.

*Coachella*
I had a clear vision for Coachella. I was so specific because I’d seen it, I’d heard it, and it was already written inside of me. One day I was randomly singing the black national anthem to Rumi while putting her to sleep. I started humming it to her every day. In the show at the time I was working on a version of the anthem with these dark minor chords and stomps and belts and screams. After a few days of humming the anthem, I realized I had the melody wrong. I was singing the wrong anthem. One of the most rewarding parts of the show was making that change. I swear I felt pure joy shining down on us. I know that most of the young people on the stage and in the audience did not know the history of the black national anthem before Coachella. But they understood the feeling it gave them.

It was a celebration of all the people who sacrificed more than we could ever imagine, who moved the world forward so that it could welcome a woman of color to headline such a festival.

*OTR II*
One of the most memorable moments for me on the On the Run II tour was the Berlin show at Olympiastadion, the site of the 1936 Olympics. This is a site that was used to promote the rhetoric of hate, racism, and divisiveness, and it is the place where Jesse Owens won four gold medals, destroying the myth of white supremacy. Less than 90 years later, two black people performed there to a packed, sold-out stadium. When Jay and I sang our final song, we saw everyone smiling, holding hands, kissing, and full of love. To see such human growth and connection—I live for those moments.

*Legacy*
My mother taught me the importance not just of being seen but of seeing myself. As the mother of two girls, it’s important to me that they see themselves too—in books, films, and on runways. It’s important to me that they see themselves as CEOs, as bosses, and that they know they can write the script for their own lives—that they can speak their minds and they have no ceiling. They don’t have to be a certain type or fit into a specific category. They don’t have to be politically correct, as long as they’re authentic, respectful, compassionate, and empathetic. They can explore any religion, fall in love with any race, and love who they want to love.

I want the same things for my son. I want him to know that he can be strong and brave but that he can also be sensitive and kind. I want my son to have a high emotional IQ where he is free to be caring, truthful, and honest. It’s everything a woman wants in a man, and yet we don’t teach it to our boys.

I hope to teach my son not to fall victim to what the internet says he should be or how he should love. I want to create better representations for him so he is allowed to reach his full potential as a man, and to teach him that the real magic he possesses in the world is the power to affirm his own existence.

I’m in a place of gratitude right now.

I am accepting of who I am. I will continue to explore every inch of my soul and every part of my artistry.

I want to learn more, teach more, and live in full.

I’ve worked long and hard to be able to get to a place where I can choose to surround myself with what fulfills and inspires me.

_As told to Clover Hope._


----------



## bag-princess

i read it.  and no it wasn't.   i will never get back that time!


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> It's only been a few minutes since her husband betrayed her, and all this praise. That's really the eyeroll for me. But to move forward you have to... I guess.


Do we know if this is true? I've yet to hear the actual timeframe on when he cheated.  All I've ever heard is that he was unfaithful, it took them awhile to work through it (hence missing Kanye/Kim wedding) and they were healed before the twins. I don't get the sense that his cheating is recent, how long has Kim/Kanye been married?


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> I'm rolling my eyes because I think she's pandering to her fanbase by attempting to sound all enlightened. And of course it's always about her. How enormous an ego do you need to have to say something like she hopes "I am able to break the generational curses in my family?" As if Bey has the power to alter the fate for future generations of her family because she _believes _strong enough. There's nothing in her marriage that could be interpreted as breaking the cycle.
> 
> Of course lots of celebrities say this kind of mumbo jumbo in interviews to try to appear special or important. I roll my eyes at them too.


A lot of women say the same thing especially ones who were abused and/or had a history of being teen moms. There are men who say the same things if they witnessed abuse or have been abused. It's all part of the same vein - negative harmful behaviors one grows to accept as normal. I know that some of you guys are quick to question their motives simply because there are celebs but there are plenty people who want to be the person to break a bad negative cycle in their family. I've watched friend and family struggle with the same sentiment.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> Do we know if this is true? I've yet to hear the actual timeframe on when he cheated.  All I've ever heard is that he was unfaithful, it took them awhile to work through it (hence missing Kanye/Kim wedding) and they were healed before the twins. I don't get the sense that his cheating is recent, how long has Kim/Kanye been married?



A few minutes is relative, different for each person..  I was projecting my feelings of a few minutes. But, after reading the article posted, seems Bey was praising her husband for his behaviour, being a soldier and her best friend during her complicated pregnancy and birth. I understand, she was very pleased that he rose to the occasion. I'm confused as to why praise was needed in response to being and doing what a husband and father should do. I'm happy she's happy, happy with everything. She wants what we all want for children. However her struggles in life affect her, the struggles are not atypical, from what has been shared. She seems blessed, overall.


----------



## mkr

What is there to soldier during her pregnancy?  Did he have to get a second job to pay the bills?  Did he have to go without so she could eat?  Did he have to walk 3 miles for groceries?

No I didn’t think so.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> What is there to soldier during her pregnancy?  Did he have to get a second job to pay the bills?  Did he have to go without so she could eat?  Did he have to walk 3 miles for groceries?
> 
> No I didn’t think so.


----------



## roxaana

is that her natural hair?


----------



## Capuccino16

mkr said:


> What is there to soldier during her pregnancy?  Did he have to get a second job to pay the bills?  Did he have to go without so she could eat?  Did he have to walk 3 miles for groceries?
> 
> No I didn’t think so.



The thing is, we don’t know the details of her pregnancy and delivery. Twin pregnancies can be complicated, and given her prior miscarriage(s) we don’t know how difficult things may have been for their family emotionally, physically or psychologically. Yes, a father and husband is supposed to be there and be supportive but the fact is some men are better at these things than others. My ex-husband always surprised me with how he rose to the occasion during my pregnancies, staying up late with me, rubbing my back and being more like a doula than just a concerned spouse during L&D, while other decent husbands I know became useless when blood and bad nerves and scary surprises happened.

So since we weren’t there, I’m comfortable letting her praise his efforts during this specific time as it’s unrelated to his cheating and other shenanigans. I’m far from a Jay-Z fan and I’m ready to drop him the moment Bey says it’s time [emoji23] but it’s a stretch to say she shouldn’t express appreciation for him being a strong partner during a stressful time.


----------



## New-New

roxaana said:


> is that her natural hair?



Natural? No I’m sure it’s dyed and maybe relaxed (I don’t know her natural curl pattern) but like she didn’t wear like wigs or extensions for this shoot.


----------



## bag-princess

I would love to see this side of Bey!!!  [emoji1][emoji1]



"Desperate mediocre white b*tch..." [emoji50]


Watch Beyoncé Drag TF Out Of Jay-Z's "Becky" Mistress At 'OTRII'



Since Beyoncé dubbed Jay-Z's mistress as "Becky" on 2016's Lemonade, many have speculated about the true identity of the most-hated woman in BeyHive history.

At first, it was rumored to be Rachel Roy, Rita Ora and even longtime friend of the Carters Gwyneth Paltrow. However, all of this was merely speculation. Songwriter Diana Gordon mentioned that Becky is simply a moniker for side-chicks everywhere. Yet, two years later, due to Bey's private nature, fans took that information with a grain of salt and are still attempting to solve the "Becky" mystery.


Watch the video- 


https://bet.us/2xLSNKJ


----------



## berrydiva

So the internet hasn't figured out who this woman is yet? lol. So this cheating and reconciliation was recent before the twins and they haven't been able to narrow it down...I'm disappointed. Although, I don't want the BeyHive to go in on that poor woman who was just trying to get her comeup lol.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

gazoo said:


> The full article is well worth a read.
> 
> If anyone is interested:
> Source:
> https://www.vogue.com/article/beyonce-september-issue-2018
> *Beyoncé in Her Own Words: Her Life, Her Body, Her Heritage*
> *Pregnancy & Body Acceptance*
> After the birth of my first child, I believed in the things society said about how my body should look. I put pressure on myself to lose all the baby weight in three months, and scheduled a small tour to assure I would do it. Looking back, that was crazy. I was still breastfeeding when I performed the Revel shows in Atlantic City in 2012. After the twins, I approached things very differently.
> 
> I was 218 pounds the day I gave birth to Rumi and Sir. I was swollen from toxemia and had been on bed rest for over a month. My health and my babies’ health were in danger, so I had an emergency C-section. We spent many weeks in the NICU. My husband was a soldier and such a strong support system for me. I am proud to have been a witness to his strength and evolution as a man, a best friend, and a father. I was in survival mode and did not grasp it all until months later. Today I have a connection to any parent who has been through such an experience. After the C-section, my core felt different. It had been major surgery. Some of your organs are shifted temporarily, and in rare cases, removed temporarily during delivery. I am not sure everyone understands that. I needed time to heal, to recover. During my recovery, I gave myself self-love and self-care, and I embraced being curvier. I accepted what my body wanted to be. After six months, I started preparing for Coachella. I became vegan temporarily, gave up coffee, alcohol, and all fruit drinks. But I was patient with myself and enjoyed my fuller curves. My kids and husband did, too.
> 
> I think it’s important for women and men to see and appreciate the beauty in their natural bodies. That’s why I stripped away the wigs and hair extensions and used little makeup for this shoot.
> 
> To this day my arms, shoulders, breasts, and thighs are fuller. I have a little mommy pouch, and I’m in no rush to get rid of it. I think it’s real. Whenever I’m ready to get a six-pack, I will go into beast zone and work my ass off until I have it. But right now, my little FUPA and I feel like we are meant to be.
> 
> *Opening Doors*
> Until there is a mosaic of perspectives coming from different ethnicities behind the lens, we will continue to have a narrow approach and view of what the world actually looks like. That is why I wanted to work with this brilliant 23-year-old photographer Tyler Mitchell.
> 
> When I first started, 21 years ago, I was told that it was hard for me to get onto covers of magazines because black people did not sell. Clearly that has been proven a myth. Not only is an African American on the cover of the most important month for _Vogue_, this is the first ever _Vogue_ cover shot by an African American photographer.
> 
> It’s important to me that I help open doors for younger artists. There are so many cultural and societal barriers to entry that I like to do what I can to level the playing field, to present a different point of view for people who may feel like their voices don’t matter.
> 
> Imagine if someone hadn’t given a chance to the brilliant women who came before me: Josephine Baker, Nina Simone, Eartha Kitt, Aretha Franklin, Tina Turner, Diana Ross, Whitney Houston, and the list goes on. They opened the doors for me, and I pray that I’m doing all I can to open doors for the next generation of talents.
> 
> If people in powerful positions continue to hire and cast only people who look like them, sound like them, come from the same neighborhoods they grew up in, they will never have a greater understanding of experiences different from their own. They will hire the same models, curate the same art, cast the same actors over and over again, and we will all lose. The beauty of social media is it’s completely ********ic. Everyone has a say. Everyone’s voice counts, and everyone has a chance to paint the world from their own perspective.
> 
> *Ancestry*
> I come from a lineage of broken male-female relationships, abuse of power, and mistrust. Only when I saw that clearly was I able to resolve those conflicts in my own relationship. Connecting to the past and knowing our history makes us both bruised and beautiful.
> 
> I researched my ancestry recently and learned that I come from a slave owner who fell in love with and married a slave. I had to process that revelation over time. I questioned what it meant and tried to put it into perspective. I now believe it’s why God blessed me with my twins. Male and female energy was able to coexist and grow in my blood for the first time. I pray that I am able to break the generational curses in my family and that my children will have less complicated lives.
> 
> *My Journey*
> There are many shades on every journey. Nothing is black or white. I’ve been through hell and back, and I’m grateful for every scar. I have experienced betrayals and heartbreaks in many forms. I have had disappointments in business partnerships as well as personal ones, and they all left me feeling neglected, lost, and vulnerable. Through it all I have learned to laugh and cry and grow. I look at the woman I was in my 20s and I see a young lady growing into confidence but intent on pleasing everyone around her. I now feel so much more beautiful, so much sexier, so much more interesting. And so much more powerful.
> 
> *Freedom*
> I don’t like too much structure. I like to be free. I’m not alive unless I am creating something. I’m not happy if I’m not creating, if I’m not dreaming, if I’m not creating a dream and making it into something real. I’m not happy if I’m not improving, evolving, moving forward, inspiring, teaching, and learning.
> 
> *[...]*_._


I read this hearing it in the voice of Maya Rudolph  The best thing about Beyonce really is Maya Rudolph


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ I missed that when it was on SNL. Hysterical! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Anyone who follows Enty might be interested in his deep dive podcast today on various scandals involving Jay/Bey.


----------



## berrydiva




----------



## Compass Rose




----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


>



exactly!!


----------



## Morgan R

Beyonce as Toni Braxton for Halloween


----------



## berrydiva

That's really cute! I love a creative Halloween costume and Phoni Braxton is funny.


----------



## bag-princess

I don’t see anything but unsupported video [emoji15]


----------



## mkr

Me too I hate that.


----------



## Morgan R

bag-princess said:


> I don’t see anything but unsupported video [emoji15]





mkr said:


> Me too I hate that.


----------



## mkr

Thanks!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Love this!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So I guess since the tour is over she will flood us with pics from photoshoots in dark alleys, on elevators and empty streets


----------



## morgan20

DC-Cutie said:


> So I guess since the tour is over she will flood us with pics from photoshoots in dark alleys, on elevators and empty streets



This made me laugh..as much as I love Beyoncé this is what we will be subjected to!


----------



## morgan20

Anyone seen Miss Tina (Beyoncé Mum) Instagram? Cannot post videos on here.. just seeing so many stars in their Hallowe’en outfits


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Seeing her dressed as Toni made me listen to that album again. So good.

She also dressed as Flo Jo (RIP). Apparently her daughter is a big fan of Beyonce so that must have been cool.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> So I guess since the tour is over she will flood us with pics from photoshoots in dark alleys, on elevators and empty streets



I need her to post more pics of her at her McMansion. The place looks stunning from the bit she's shown.




BagOuttaHell said:


> Seeing her dressed as Toni made me listen to that album again. So good.
> 
> She also dressed as Flo Jo (RIP). Apparently her daughter is a big fan of Beyonce so that must have been cool.






So extra  I love it!


----------



## baglover1973

YSoLovely said:


> I need her to post more pics of her at her McMansion. The place looks stunning from the bit she's shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So extra  I love it!




The Photoshop is REAL! lolololol


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> The Photoshop is REAL! lolololol


Thought that was purposeful so she's more Flo Jo, no?


----------



## bag-princess

i wonder how much Bey was paid???




*Beyonce and Priyanka Chopra Attend the Wedding of India’s Wealthiest Heiress Isha Ambani*


When India’s wealthiest family hosts a wedding, everything is over-the-top–especially the guest list.

Beyonce and Priyanka Chopra (plus many more public figures) added star power to the nuptial festivities of billionaire scion* Isha Ambani*, who will officially marry on Wednesday, December 12. The events leading up to the wedding day, however, are already making headlines worldwide after the Grammy winner performed this weekend at an event.

The 27-year-old bride, the daughter of the Mukesh Ambani, India’s wealthiest figure and chair of Reliance Industries, kicked off her wedding festivities to businessman Anand Piramal at Udaipur’s City Palace. The venue is a lavish, 16th-century palace that overlooks a scenic lake. Her wedding, though, will take place at her family’s home in Mumbai on Wednesday.

To help streamline the wedding events, the couple created a custom app for their wedding week, including their schedule, anticipated events and entertainment themes. In fact, the Sangeet was by far the biggest event of all as it took place at a hotel on Saturday, December 8.

Video footage shared by the “XO” singer revealed some of her best known repertoires. It remains unknown whether Beyonce, who looked resplendent in a look by Abu Jani-Sandeep Khosla, was paid for the performance or if she took to the stage as a favor, as she’s been a longtime friend of the family.

The wedding is taking place during one of the most auspicious seasons of the year for marriages. Two of Ambani’s guests, Priyanka Chopra and Nick Jonas, also married recently in time for the calendar season.




https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/beyonce-priyanka-chopra-attend-wedding-154434588.html




the bride







the Bey (lawd those fishnet panthose!!)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I cannot believe she wore that.


----------



## Compass Rose

WTH....Beyonce.......my laugh for the day.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so are they friends or was she a paid guest?


----------



## terebina786

She was reportedly paid $14 mil to perform.  I think she did an hour long set.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Wow !


----------



## lanasyogamama

terebina786 said:


> She was reportedly paid $14 mil to perform.  I think she did an hour long set.



Gasp!


----------



## Jayne1

When is enough enough?

I guess I can see performing at a party of the century, such as this wedding, but getting millions to perform for dictators, like she did, along with J Lo, Mariah, etc... it just seems like gluttony.


----------



## zinacef

Jayne1 said:


> When is enough enough?
> 
> I guess I can see performing at a party of the century, such as this wedding, but getting millions to perform for dictators, like she did, along with J Lo, Mariah, etc... it just seems like gluttony.



Anything for million bucks!  They will be friends for the day—— paid anyways.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> so are they friends or was she a paid guest?



She was there as paid (very well paid) entertainment.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> She was reportedly paid $14 mil to perform.  I think she did an hour long set.


hell, for that kinda money I'd be like "I be getting to the money, everybody mad
I think I'm getting too much money, everybody mad"


----------



## gazoo

She has an empire of employees to support, multiple children, and a family. If someone wants to spend 14 Mil on her for an evening of her time, why wouldn't she do it? Can't see anyone side eyeing Warren Buffet or Bill Gates for continuing to rake in profits despite being crazy rich already.

I'll be in the corner slow clapping at Beyonce.


----------



## bag-mania

It isn't a big deal. She makes her money by performing. What difference does it make whether it's in a small venue like a rich family's wedding or in a huge arena with thousands of spectators?


----------



## DC-Cutie

As long as the money is clean, go for it.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

bag-princess said:


> i wonder how much Bey was paid???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beyonce and Priyanka Chopra Attend the Wedding of India’s Wealthiest Heiress Isha Ambani*
> 
> 
> When India’s wealthiest family hosts a wedding, everything is over-the-top–especially the guest list.
> 
> Beyonce and Priyanka Chopra (plus many more public figures) added star power to the nuptial festivities of billionaire scion* Isha Ambani*, who will officially marry on Wednesday, December 12. The events leading up to the wedding day, however, are already making headlines worldwide after the Grammy winner performed this weekend at an event.
> 
> The 27-year-old bride, the daughter of the Mukesh Ambani, India’s wealthiest figure and chair of Reliance Industries, kicked off her wedding festivities to businessman Anand Piramal at Udaipur’s City Palace. The venue is a lavish, 16th-century palace that overlooks a scenic lake. Her wedding, though, will take place at her family’s home in Mumbai on Wednesday.
> 
> To help streamline the wedding events, the couple created a custom app for their wedding week, including their schedule, anticipated events and entertainment themes. In fact, the Sangeet was by far the biggest event of all as it took place at a hotel on Saturday, December 8.
> 
> Video footage shared by the “XO” singer revealed some of her best known repertoires. It remains unknown whether Beyonce, who looked resplendent in a look by Abu Jani-Sandeep Khosla, was paid for the performance or if she took to the stage as a favor, as she’s been a longtime friend of the family.
> 
> The wedding is taking place during one of the most auspicious seasons of the year for marriages. Two of Ambani’s guests, Priyanka Chopra and Nick Jonas, also married recently in time for the calendar season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/beyonce-priyanka-chopra-attend-wedding-154434588.html
> 
> View attachment 4275865
> 
> 
> the bride
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275866
> 
> 
> 
> the Bey (lawd those fishnet panthose!!)



If you want to see an incredible picture of the bride from the sangeet - a PRE-WEDDING FUNCTION (not even the actual wedding!!) I'll post it here.. Lordy. Those diamonds! (If this isn't the right place to post it let me know what is!) 






Her outfit is by Manish Malhotra who is a famous Indian designer... no clue on who designed that necklace and earrings but damn I want it!


----------



## Jayne1

gazoo said:


> She has an empire of employees to support, multiple children, and a family. If someone wants to spend 14 Mil on her for an evening of her time, why wouldn't she do it? Can't see anyone side eyeing Warren Buffet or Bill Gates for continuing to rake in profits despite being crazy rich already.


Buffet or Bill Gates may be bad examples as they are both the most charitable American billionaires and have promised to, at the very least, give away half of their wealth to philanthropic causes.

So, we need to compare Bey to someone other than a philanthropist. Even Angelina Jolie did People covers in order to give away that money to charity.

If we're going to compare, we should compare those with a large staff and kids to support.  Although her husband probably could do that on his dime.

Whatever, if someone wants to give her millions for an hour, good on her.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Buffet or Bill Gates may be bad examples as they are both the most charitable American billionaires and have promised to, at the very least, give away half of their wealth to philanthropic causes.
> 
> So, we need to compare Bey to someone other than a philanthropist. Even Angelina Jolie did People covers in order to give away that money to charity.
> 
> If we're going to compare, we should compare those with a large staff and kids to support.  Although her husband probably could do that on his dime.
> 
> Whatever, if someone wants to give her millions for an hour, good on her.


Beyonce and Jay give away a lot of money to charity....a quick google of their philanthropy will reveal what they do. They tend to be very quiet about it which I appreciate.


----------



## berrydiva

MagpieInTraining said:


> If you want to see an incredible picture of the bride from the sangeet - a PRE-WEDDING FUNCTION (not even the actual wedding!!) I'll post it here.. Lordy. Those diamonds! (If this isn't the right place to post it let me know what is!)
> 
> View attachment 4277250
> View attachment 4277251
> View attachment 4277252
> 
> 
> Her outfit is by Manish Malhotra who is a famous Indian designer... no clue on who designed that necklace and earrings but damn I want it!


You'd probably get more hits if you post in the celeb fashion thread.


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> hell, for that kinda money I'd be like "I be getting to the money, everybody mad
> I think I'm getting too much money, everybody mad"


Not EVER turning down $14M for an hours work. EVER.

- The End


----------



## Yoshi1296

MagpieInTraining said:


> If you want to see an incredible picture of the bride from the sangeet - a PRE-WEDDING FUNCTION (not even the actual wedding!!) I'll post it here.. Lordy. Those diamonds! (If this isn't the right place to post it let me know what is!)
> 
> View attachment 4277250
> View attachment 4277251
> View attachment 4277252
> 
> 
> Her outfit is by Manish Malhotra who is a famous Indian designer... no clue on who designed that necklace and earrings but damn I want it!



That dress is stunning! Manish Malhotra is the best designer in India. My sister’s wedding dress was from him too, the team did a fantastic job.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> Not EVER turning down $14M for an hours work. EVER.
> 
> - The End


Someone always has an issue with Jay and Bey making money. I don't hear anyone talking about U2 or Billy Joel still making money.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Her talent, her bank account. I wouldn't turn down 14 mil, unless it's untoward in some way.


----------



## White Orchid

MagpieInTraining said:


> If you want to see an incredible picture of the bride from the sangeet - a PRE-WEDDING FUNCTION (not even the actual wedding!!) I'll post it here.. Lordy. Those diamonds! (If this isn't the right place to post it let me know what is!)
> 
> View attachment 4277250
> View attachment 4277251
> View attachment 4277252
> 
> 
> Her outfit is by Manish Malhotra who is a famous Indian designer... no clue on who designed that necklace and earrings but damn I want it!


I adore diamonds, but these just look gaudy and her outfit is underwhelming.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

berrydiva said:


> You'd probably get more hits if you post in the celeb fashion thread.



Still learning how to navigate this website! Thanks for the advice. I'll post it there


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Yoshi1296 said:


> That dress is stunning! Manish Malhotra is the best designer in India. My sister’s wedding dress was from him too, the team did a fantastic job.



I love Manish Malhotra's work! I wore a lehenga by him for one of my sisters' wedding. The craftsmanship is unparalleled, and for bridal couture I think the only other real challenger is Sabyasachi.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

White Orchid said:


> I adore diamonds, but these just look gaudy and her outfit is underwhelming.



I kind of prescribe to the bigger is better mentality tbh. I don't know if I would ever really be able to wear diamonds in that size and quantity, but I loved her outfit. I thought it was perfect for the sangeet (which is usually not as heavy and decked up as the bridal day).


----------



## knasarae

No pictures yet of their New Year party?


----------



## bag-princess

Blind woman sues Beyonce's entertainment company for discrimination



A blind woman has filed a class action lawsuit against Beyonce Knowles' Parkwood Entertainment LLC, claiming the singer's website discriminates against those who are visually impaired.

Mary Conner, who is legally blind, filed the lawsuit in U.S. District Court for the Southern District of New York -- where both Beyonce's entertainment company is located and Conner lives -- on Thursday.

The website does not allow blind fans to buy tickets, get tour updates, buy merchandise or learn more about the pop superstar, according to the lawsuit.

"Plaintiff brings this civil rights action against Parkwood for their failure to design, construct, maintain, and operate their website to be fully accessible to and independently usable by Plaintiff and other blind or visually-impaired persons," according to the lawsuit.

"Defendant are denying blind and visually-impaired persons throughout the United States with equal access to the goods and services Parkwood provides to their non-disabled customers through http//:www.Beyonce.com."

The suit cites the Americans with Disabilities Act, signed by George H.W. Bush in 1990, and New York state law, which "requires places of public accommodation to ensure access to goods, services, and facilities by making reasonable accommodations for persons with disabilities."

Conner, on behalf of the class, is asking for an injunction against the website for violating the ADA and in order to take the necessary steps to make the singer's site accessible to the blind.

The suit also asks for a payout of "compensatory damages in an amount to be determined by proof, including all applicable statutory damages and fines."


https://abcn.ws/2FdR8TS


----------



## bisousx

This country’s litigious atmosphere is out of control. Asking someone to update their website is one thing, accusing people of discrimination and asking for damages is ridiculous.


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> She has an empire of employees to support, multiple children, and a family. If someone wants to spend 14 Mil on her for an evening of her time, why wouldn't she do it? Can't see anyone side eyeing Warren Buffet or Bill Gates for continuing to rake in profits despite being crazy rich already.
> 
> I'll be in the corner slow clapping at Beyonce.


Bill Gates gives most of his money to charity and I think Warren Buffet lives very simply and probably also gives most of his money away
Not that I care where beyonce performs but your examples may not be the best


----------



## gazoo

sdkitty said:


> Bill Gates gives most of his money to charity and I think Warren Buffet lives very simply and probably also gives most of his money away
> Not that I care where beyonce performs but your examples may not be the best



I'm not understanding what anyone's philanthropy has to do with people side-eying a woman for accepting a lucrative job just because she is already wealthy. My point is men aren't judged, Beyonce is. And FWIW, as @berrydiva already noted, Bey and Jay are both involved in charitable endeavors, albeit not as widely sensationalized the way Gates and Buffet are.


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> I'm not understanding what anyone's philanthropy has to do with people side-eying a woman for accepting a lucrative job just because she is already wealthy. My point is men aren't judged, Beyonce is. And FWIW, as @berrydiva already noted, Bey and Jay are both involved in charitable endeavors, albeit not as widely sensationalized the way Gates and Buffet are.


sensationalized?  The Gates basically are giving all their money away to things like drinking water for third world countries.  I'm sure Beyonce gives some to causes but not on that level.
She can perform for whomever she wants but please don't compare her philanthropy to Bill Gates.


----------



## Yoshi1296

bag-princess said:


> Blind woman sues Beyonce's entertainment company for discrimination
> 
> 
> 
> A blind woman has filed a class action lawsuit against Beyonce Knowles' Parkwood Entertainment LLC, claiming the singer's website discriminates against those who are visually impaired.
> 
> Mary Conner, who is legally blind, filed the lawsuit in U.S. District Court for the Southern District of New York -- where both Beyonce's entertainment company is located and Conner lives -- on Thursday.
> 
> The website does not allow blind fans to buy tickets, get tour updates, buy merchandise or learn more about the pop superstar, according to the lawsuit.
> 
> "Plaintiff brings this civil rights action against Parkwood for their failure to design, construct, maintain, and operate their website to be fully accessible to and independently usable by Plaintiff and other blind or visually-impaired persons," according to the lawsuit.
> 
> "Defendant are denying blind and visually-impaired persons throughout the United States with equal access to the goods and services Parkwood provides to their non-disabled customers through http//:www.Beyonce.com."
> 
> The suit cites the Americans with Disabilities Act, signed by George H.W. Bush in 1990, and New York state law, which "requires places of public accommodation to ensure access to goods, services, and facilities by making reasonable accommodations for persons with disabilities."
> 
> Conner, on behalf of the class, is asking for an injunction against the website for violating the ADA and in order to take the necessary steps to make the singer's site accessible to the blind.
> 
> The suit also asks for a payout of "compensatory damages in an amount to be determined by proof, including all applicable statutory damages and fines."
> 
> 
> https://abcn.ws/2FdR8TS



Just curious...how do you make a website accessible to blind individuals?


----------



## Ceeyahd

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just curious...how do you make a website accessible to blind individuals?



If you Google this issue you'll find some explanations on how websites can be designed to be user friendly to folks that are visually impaired and/or blind. I'm not being snarky, there are many aspects. We recently lost a young member of the family who was blind, he was so independent online, amazing.


----------



## bag-mania

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just curious...how do you make a website accessible to blind individuals?



If a web site is 508 compliant the blind individual can listen while the content is read to them electronically. You find this done for government web sites in the US and well as some educational ones. However, I don’t see how a site for fans of an entertainer could be required to be compliant.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> sensationalized?  The Gates basically are giving all their money away to things like drinking water for third world countries.  I'm sure Beyonce gives some to causes but not on that level.
> She can perform for whomever she wants but please don't compare her philanthropy to Bill Gates.


Jay actually paid for clean drinking water irrigation to be built in some part of a county in Africa....so yeah they're doing much of the same but specifically focused on black folks so maybe that's why it's not sensationalized in non-black media outlets or discussed much. Plus the scale is smaller obviously given that they're nowhere near as rich as Gates or Buffett. Why don't y'all just google what they have done? They do a great deal of charity out their own pockets.


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just curious...how do you make a website accessible to blind individuals?


Accessibility is the new big thing in tech. Vision impaired web design is very lucrative right now.


----------



## bag-princess

Bey was spotted in Target again Monday.   i don't know what is more funny - people calling it Tar Jay or People magazine calling it a dang "department store"!!!   the pic of her coming down the aisle is hilarious to me. 



Beyoncé is just like us — she shops at Target!

On Monday, Beyoncé, 37, was spotted solo at the popular department store in Los Angeles.

For the outing, the “Drunk in Love” singer wore an orange jumpsuit, triangular sunshades and styled her signature golden tresses in loose waves.

The sighting, captured by a shopper, quickly went viral on Twitter capturing the attention of Chrissy Teigen, who claimed to know exactly what Beyoncé was shopping for.

“Beyoncé you are so silly, I can just send you my new knives!!” Teigen, 33, wrote over the photos of the Grammy winner.

In September of last year, Teigen , exclusively available at Target consisting of pots, pans, spatulas, spoons and of course knives.

Nonetheless, it was not immediately clear as to what Beyoncé decided on, but she appeared to be walking down the baby aisle as a plethora of Pampers boxes can be seen in the corner of the shot.

Teigen also recently joined the Pampers family as the first ever Creative Consultant for the Pure collection back in March, so perhaps Beyoncé was in the market for something Teigen related after all.

Beyoncé’s Target run came just a few days after the mother of three celebrated her mom Tina Knowles Lawson‘s 64th birthday.


https://people.com/music/beyonce-spotted-target-chrissy-teigen-knows-why/


----------



## berrydiva

Sometimes I look that extra in Targèt too


----------



## sdkitty

seems kinda odd to me that she would go to target in a big orange jump suit.....do you all think she wanted to be seen there "just like us"?


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Sometimes I look that extra in Targèt too




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] girl!!!
My Tar Jay we all be walking around with our LV bags and Starbucks coffee cups!!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] girl!!!
> My Tar Jay we all be walking around with our LV bags and Starbucks coffee cups!!!


Same here...given that you can't ever leave without spending $545,485,555.01, I choose to dress the part when I go there.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> seems kinda odd to me that she would go to target in a big orange jump suit.....do you all think she wanted to be seen there "just like us"?


Looks like a pretty normal jumpsuit (doesn't appear orange on my screen but might be my monitor)...it's the glasses, hair and such that makes it a bit extra. But apparently she goes to Target pretty often. I'm going to assume she was already out and they made a stop at Target hence the outfit. 

The pic is hilarious to me though because it's reminding me of all the times I've gone to Target after an event and was dressed. I went in with a full gown on once....


----------



## kemilia

berrydiva said:


> Same here...given that you can't ever leave without spending $545,485,555.01, I choose to dress the part when I go there.


I've learned to ALWAYS grab a cart when I go shopping at Target. Too many times I'm only going in to get 1 thing and that never works out. But not in an orange jumpsuit.


----------



## berrydiva

kemilia said:


> I've learned to ALWAYS grab a cart when I go shopping at Target. Too many times I'm only going in to get 1 thing and that never works out. But not in an orange jumpsuit.


Same!! I would like to just get the 1 item I've gone in for at least one time. I go in for something that's $15 and end up spending $150....never fails. lol


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Same here...given that you can't ever leave without spending $545,485,555.01, I choose to dress the part when I go there.



that is the honest to goodness truth!!  



berrydiva said:


> Looks like a pretty normal jumpsuit (doesn't appear orange on my screen but might be my monitor)...it's the glasses, hair and such that makes it a bit extra. But apparently she goes to Target pretty often. I'm going to assume she was already out and they made a stop at Target hence the outfit.
> 
> The pic is hilarious to me though because it's reminding me of all the times I've gone to Target after an event and was dressed.* I went in with a full gown on once*....



girl i would have HOLLERED when i saw you!!!  i would have said SMH  "just look at this bish - taking it all the way too far now!!" 





kemilia said:


> I've learned to ALWAYS grab a cart when I go shopping at Target. Too many times I'm only going in to get 1 thing and that never works out. But not in an orange jumpsuit.




girl you have to grab a cart - that is how you display your big $$ designer bag for all the other ladies to see.  then when you pass by another girl coming down the aisle with one you give the "i see you girl" nod and keep moving!! and you have to have somewhere to stick your starbucks drinky! thank goodness for the cup holders on the carts now!


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> that is the honest to goodness truth!!
> 
> 
> 
> girl i would have HOLLERED when i saw you!!!  i would have said SMH  "just look at this bish - taking it all the way too far now!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *girl you have to grab a cart - that is how you display your big $$ designer bag for all the other ladies to see.  then when you pass by another girl coming down the aisle with one you give the "i see you girl" nod and keep moving!! and you have to have somewhere to stick your starbucks drinky! thank goodness for the cup holders on the carts now! *



Hey--you been following me?  Except for the Starbucks (don't care for coffee), THAT'S ME! 

Kinda nice to know that we're all the same sometimes, even Bey. Ok, she's not at all like me, never going to see me lounging on some yacht (those are the pics that just make me insane with envy).


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> Hey--you been following me?  Except for the Starbucks (don't care for coffee), THAT'S ME!
> 
> Kinda nice to know that we're all the same sometimes, even Bey. Ok, she's not at all like me, never going to see me lounging on some yacht * (those are the pics that just make me insane with envy*).




Same!! 

I don’t often envy these celebrities or rich people until they are shown being able to travel all over the world and see places that most of have only seen on tv or in magazines.  The homes and cars are nice of course but being able to travel the world trumps that for me!


----------



## VickyB

Why wouldn't Bey shop Target online?


----------



## Ceeyahd

VickyB said:


> Why wouldn't Bey shop Target online?



Maybe she needed something NOW.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ceeyahd said:


> Maybe she needed something NOW.


We all run out of undies every now and then.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I guess every Mom uses Target as a quick getaway now and then.  Something about wandering there is soothing.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> I guess every Mom uses Target as a quick getaway now and then.  Something about wandering there is soothing.




not me!  too crowded - even during the week when people should be at work! LOL
i go to places like kirkland's,hobby lobby,home goods when i want some me time to myself.   HL is my happy place.  if they had a little coffee bar/bistro i would never leave!


----------



## Storm702

"What is Bey-Z?"


----------



## Ceeyahd

lanasyogamama said:


> I guess every Mom uses Target as a quick getaway now and then.  Something about wandering there is soothing.



No, never.


----------



## mkr

Storm702 said:


> "What is Bey-Z?"



Just a nickname for them as a couple. Sorta like Brangelina an Bennifer.


----------



## Storm702

mkr said:


> Just a nickname for them as a couple. Sorta like Brangelina an Bennifer.


OMG I forgot to include the link! It was a Jeopardy contestant's answer.... she thought it was the answer to their collaboration, but it was really supposed to be "The Carters".


----------



## sdkitty

VickyB said:


> Why wouldn't Bey shop Target online?


I thought she could send a servant
but maybe she enjoys looking around


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> not me!  too crowded - even during the week when people should be at work! LOL
> i go to places like kirkland's,hobby lobby,home goods when i want some me time to myself.   HL is my happy place.  if they had a little coffee bar/bistro i would never leave!


Home Goods is my happy place, I know what you mean. I usually go every Sunday in the winter (nothing else to do) and just wander up and down every aisle. I like seeing customers trying to get large pieces of furniture in their cars too, that's always funny. 

They had this GIANT (and I mean like 4 feet tall) pottery rooster there last summer that I kept on "visiting" and talking myself out of--"oh, it would look so cool in the backyard/patio!"--and then I realized, where the heck it it gonna go come winter,can't stay outside and crack from the cold? Ahh, but I do miss you giant rooster ...


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> Home Goods is my happy place, I know what you mean. I *usually go every Sunday in the winter (nothing else to do) and just wander up and down every aisle*. I like seeing customers trying to get large pieces of furniture in their cars too, that's always funny.
> 
> They had this GIANT (and I mean like 4 feet tall) pottery rooster there last summer that I kept on "visiting" and talking myself out of--"oh, it would look so cool in the backyard/patio!"--and then I realized, where the heck it it gonna go come winter,can't stay outside and crack from the cold? Ahh, but I do miss you giant rooster ...




we might be long lost twins!! [emoji1]LOL
I was saying the other day that when it’s raining and cold/miserable is the best time to go to places like that. not many people are in the store so it’s like you have it all to yourself. i go down every single aisle too. but i have always been weird like that - i used to do that at home depot and lowes too.


----------



## afsweet

I hope she saved 5% by using her target card!


----------



## lanasyogamama

kemilia said:


> Home Goods is my happy place, I know what you mean. I usually go every Sunday in the winter (nothing else to do) and just wander up and down every aisle. I like seeing customers trying to get large pieces of furniture in their cars too, that's always funny.
> 
> They had this GIANT (and I mean like 4 feet tall) pottery rooster there last summer that I kept on "visiting" and talking myself out of--"oh, it would look so cool in the backyard/patio!"--and then I realized, where the heck it it gonna go come winter,can't stay outside and crack from the cold? Ahh, but I do miss you giant rooster ...



That reminds me of this article, which cracks me up!!!

https://thebloggess.com/2011/06/21/and-thats-why-you-should-learn-to-pick-your-battles/


----------



## kemilia

lanasyogamama said:


> That reminds me of this article, which cracks me up!!!
> 
> https://thebloggess.com/2011/06/21/and-thats-why-you-should-learn-to-pick-your-battles/


Thank you for a great read! Now I wish I had gotten the giant pottery rooster (it had also been marked down a couple of times).


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> girl i would have HOLLERED when i saw you!!!  i would have said SMH  "just look at this bish - taking it all the way too far now!!"


LOL. I'm feel that's what most people think when they see me walking around in there.



sdkitty said:


> I thought she could send a servant
> but maybe she enjoys looking around


I love looking around in the house decor section.....there's always something cute to find. Same with Home Goods as folks posted earlier.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Anyone watching the Netflix special?  I love it.


----------



## MahoganyQT

It is amazing! I watched it twice!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I started watching it. Haven’t finished it yet.


----------



## springandsummer

lanasyogamama said:


> Anyone watching the Netflix special?  I love it.


blew my mind! this woman is incredible


----------



## LibbyRuth

Clearly Taylor Swift watched it over and over again while planning her Billboard performance!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really enjoyed her Netflix special.  Great job.   I REALLY enjoyed how she didn't go to college herself, but realized the importance of supporting HBUCs and literally paying homage to the greatness that is black college marching bands and step teams.  When it come to her folk, Bey don't play!


----------



## CeeJay

Saw this on the Daily Fail .. why would Beyonce get so upset that someone is talking to Jay-Z?  -OR-  is this just 'fake' news?!?!   Then again, it sure does seem like Bey did kinda 'shove' her at the end of the clip .. yikes! 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-owner-says-offering-Jay-Z-Beyonc-drinks.html


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> Saw this on the Daily Fail .. why would Beyonce get so upset that someone is talking to Jay-Z?  -OR-  is this just 'fake' news?!?!   Then again, it sure does seem like Bey did kinda 'shove' her at the end of the clip .. yikes!
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-owner-says-offering-Jay-Z-Beyonc-drinks.html



It’s been all over the ‘net all day long! The memes are too funny. And yes Bey was quite annoyed at her - did not GAF that she was the Warriors owner’s wife! her face and body language said it all!


----------



## 4Elegance

CeeJay said:


> Saw this on the Daily Fail .. why would Beyonce get so upset that someone is talking to Jay-Z?  -OR-  is this just 'fake' news?!?!   Then again, it sure does seem like Bey did kinda 'shove' her at the end of the clip .. yikes!
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-owner-says-offering-Jay-Z-Beyonc-drinks.html


I think the little shove at the end was more of like you’re really in my personal space which is just rude.  I don’t think she was mad at her talking to Jay just the way she was doing it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s been quiet in here lately....


----------



## bag-princess

https://www.blackenterprise.com/jay-z-buys-back-intellectual-property-for-rocawear-for-15-million/


JAY-Z BUYS BACK INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY FOR ROCAWEAR FOR $15 MILLION


----------



## White Orchid

She did not look good at the Golden Globes.  Some very unflattering angles.


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> She did not look good at the Golden Globes.  Some very unflattering angles.


I was wondering why the was there and thought that dress was too much


----------



## MACBA

they both are pretty pathetic


----------



## TC1

Enews was shading Beyonce because everyone gave Joaquin a standing ovation for his win, except her.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Enews was shading Beyonce because everyone gave Joaquin a standing ovation for his win, except her.


I wonder why


----------



## Jayne1

I thought maybe she couldn't stand in her dress, or at least get out of her seat without help. I mean, why else not stand with everyone else.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I thought maybe she couldn't stand in her dress, or at least get out of her seat without help. I mean, why else not stand with everyone else.




She probably was still pissed off! 
She and Jay-Z arrived “fashionably late” and were asked to stand and wait to be seated - this was reported by _The Hollywood Reporter_’s awards columnist Scott Feinberg.  She didn’t like that of course.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I thought maybe she couldn't stand in her dress, or at least get out of her seat without help. I mean, why else not stand with everyone else.


speculation was she was pouting because she didn't win


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> She probably was still pissed off!
> She and Jay-Z arrived “fashionably late” and were asked to stand and wait to be seated - this was reported by _The Hollywood Reporter_’s awards columnist Scott Feinberg.  She didn’t like that of course.


she's supposed to be so nice....IDK


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> speculation was she was pouting because she didn't win




I would believe it. 



sdkitty said:


> she's supposed to be so nice....IDK



When she’s “on” of course but behind the scenes stories have managed to get out and she can be a real witch at times - especially when no cameras are around.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> I would believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> When she’s “on” of course but behind the scenes stories have managed to get out and she can be a real witch at times - especially when no cameras are around.


well everyone (almost anyway) acts like she's a queen so maybe it's all gone to her head.....too bad


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> well everyone (almost anyway) acts like she's a queen so maybe it's all gone to her head.....too bad


That's what I was going to say. If a huge portion of the population calls her Queen and worships her every move and appearance, it has to have an effect on her ego.


----------



## LibbyRuth

In addition to being called Queen and getting all the fan worship, she lives in a world where a lot of people exist to take care of her every wish and request. When you're shielded from inconveniences so often, anytime you face one it would become a bigger irritant. I've heard those stories before when a person goes from being president to former president, there's often a big frustration the first time they have to sit in traffic because for years there have been officers on motorcycles clearing the path of a motorcade.  To me, her being told she could not be seated right away would be the same thing. For us common people, we'd accept it saying "I got here late, they're broadcasting, I get it".  But for her ... it's a new experience.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> In addition to being called Queen and getting all the fan worship, she lives in a world where a lot of people exist to take care of her every wish and request. When you're shielded from inconveniences so often, anytime you face one it would become a bigger irritant. I've heard those stories before when a person goes from being president to former president, there's often a big frustration the first time they have to sit in traffic because for years there have been officers on motorcycles clearing the path of a motorcade.  To me, her being told she could not be seated right away would be the same thing. For us common people, we'd accept it saying "I got here late, they're broadcasting, I get it".  But for her ... it's a new experience.


I can see where that would be irritating.  I hate waiting too and I'm not famous or a "queen"
But that would not explain or justify her not giving acknowledgment to someone else who won an award.  
Get over yourself queen


----------



## lanasyogamama

It could be the wait, or he could have done something inappropriate to one of her girlfriends, doesn’t he have a rep for that?


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> It could be the wait, or he could have done something inappropriate to one of her girlfriends, doesn’t he have a rep for that?


not that I recall but IDK


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> not that I recall but IDK


I may be confusing him with Casey Affleck.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I may be confusing him with Casey Affleck.


ha


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> I can see where that would be irritating.  I hate waiting too and I'm not famous or a "queen"
> But that would not explain or justify her not giving acknowledgment to someone else who won an award.
> Get over yourself queen


I think the highest likelihood in her not standing is that the dress and/or shoes made it difficult for her to stand and it wasn't thought out when it was all chosen.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> I think the highest likelihood in her not standing is that the dress and/or shoes made it difficult for her to stand and it wasn't thought out when it was all chosen.


shame if that ugly dress was also uncomfortable


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> It could be the wait, or he could have done something inappropriate to one of her girlfriends, doesn’t he have a rep for that?




i think that is going way out into left field for a reason!


----------



## arnott

Why have no pictures been posted of this ugly dress?        I remember last year at the Baftas, Bradley Cooper and Rami Malek were late, so they had to wait 20 minutes for Prince William and Kate to enter first.   There was a picture of them happily waiting and just enjoying each other's company while doing so.


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> When she’s “on” of course but behind the scenes stories have managed to get out and she can be a real witch at times - especially when no cameras are around.



Doesn't surprise me.      She has irked me since her Destiny's Child days,   especially after trying to claim that she wrote Emotions by the Bee Gees!


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Why have no pictures been posted of this ugly dress?        I remember last year at the Baftas, Bradley Cooper and Rami Malek were late, so they had to wait 20 minutes for Prince William and Kate to enter first.   There was a picture of them happily waiting and just enjoying each other's company while doing so.


here's a picture of the ugly gown


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ok so in the picture above I LOVE the dress. Hollywood glamour to me. But on TV it looked whacked. With her and JLo’s dress you can wrap many presents with their dresses.

Jay’s hairstyle has got to go.


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair & makeup looked great and the Lorraine Schwartz earrings she wore were stunning.
Pity she didn't bother to walk the Golden Globes red carpet because that's a dress that would have worked better while standing and posing on a red carpet because it looked an uncomfortable, impractical mess whhile she was sitting during the awards. Her poor boobs look tortured


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> here's a picture of the ugly gown



Not as bad as I expected.   Why wouldn't she be able to get out of her seat in that dress?      That's an unflattering pic of Jay!


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> With her and JLo’s dress you can wrap many presents with their dresses.


Funny -- and true!


arnott said:


> Why wouldn't she be able to get out of her seat in that dress?


I was just trying to give her an acceptable excuse as to why she didn't stand.

But seeing the dress in full, it seems she was just being rude... ?


----------



## White Orchid

Hmmm...very different from these.




sdkitty said:


> here's a picture of the ugly gown


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


> Not as bad as I expected.   Why wouldn't she be able to get out of her seat in that dress?      That's an unflattering pic of Jay!


There are flattering pictures of him?


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Hmmm...very different from these.





in the third pic - what is going on between her breasts??  are they just squished and squeezed so that her skin is puckering??


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> Hmmm...very different from these.


I think the dress looks bad sitting but better standing


----------



## MACBA

she's not a queen, just a regular bad singer


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MACBA said:


> she's not a queen, just a regular bad singer



Bey isn’t a bad singer but she sure is not Gaga or even a Sir Elton artistically writing her own songs.

She ditched her besties quickly after they helped her get her foot up the ladder with a modicum of success.

What she is a thoroughly spoiled ass-kissed celeb and the only reason for it is  Jay’s ties to the mob. 
Well known fact.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I'm not a super crazed fan of Beyonce by far.  I know of Jay-Z b/c I grew up with early hip-hop.  I respect them for what they accomplished.  I 'll take shots all day long on any celeb.. it's fun.  But I have a BIG problem with when the media attacks Blue Ivy.
This unfair critiques of a child - from baby is really pathetic.  I feel it's an attack on Be&Jay.  What do you guys think?

https://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture...-appearance-blue-ivy-beyonc-s-7-year-n1109801


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovieluvslux said:


> I'm not a super crazed fan of Beyonce by far.  I know of Jay-Z b/c I grew up with early hip-hop.  I respect them for what they accomplished.  I 'll take shots all day long on any celeb.. it's fun.  But I have a BIG problem with when the media attacks Blue Ivy.
> This unfair critiques of a child - from baby is really pathetic.  I feel it's an attack on Be&Jay.  What do you guys think?
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture...-appearance-blue-ivy-beyonc-s-7-year-n1109801



All children are OFF LIMITS. No excuses. [emoji813]️


----------



## Compass Rose

VigeeLeBrun said:


> All children are OFF LIMITS. No excuses. [emoji813]️


I agree.  ALL children.  Of celebrities....or otherwise.  Off limits.  Period.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Apparently no one was allowed to take pics of Beyonce inside the globes. That’s what Wendy said. She also said that Bey is pretty much far more famous than anyone in that room including all the A List celebs. I know Bey is an international star but I never would have considered her stratosphere larger than say, Brad Pitt. But basically that’s what Wendy alluded to

Anyway, I did think that was cute. Beyonce and Jay Z sent a case of champagne to Reese’s home after her table ran out at the globes and she asked them for some of theirs. Smart marketing on their side.


----------



## MACBA

meluvs2shop said:


> Apparently no one was allowed to take pics of Beyonce inside the globes. That’s what Wendy said. She also said that Bey is pretty much far more famous than anyone in that room including all the A List celebs. I know Bey is an international star but I never would have considered her stratosphere larger than say, Brad Pitt. But basically that’s what Wendy alluded to
> 
> 
> 
> My mom doesn't even know her XD but she knows Gaga, Adele, Brad Pitt, Dicaprio, so I don't consider her a big star. Pretty sure there are young people who listen to heavy metal for example and never heard about her or jay


----------



## kissmysass

Nice marketing from Beyonce and Jay...


----------



## bag-princess

They remained seated last night during the national anthem and are being dragged for it!


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-princess said:


> They remained seated last night during the national anthem and are being dragged for it!


If they had stood, they'd be dragged for that by a different group!  I think Jay Z was smart to team with the NFL and make sure that he could represent voices that needed to be heard within the organization,but know that a lot of people thought he was a traitor for doing so. I think that their choice not to stand up was a respectable and quiet way to send a message that regardless of the partnership he hears what players were saying by kneeling during the anthem and will continue to make sure they are heard.


----------



## queennadine

I think it was disgraceful not to stand during the National Anthem. Not a fan of these two.


----------



## limom

Meh, sit, stand. Who cares, as long as Jay cashes a check?


----------



## TC1

Wasn't there just a bunch of press in a Jay vs Kap type scenario? I know I read that Jay said "we're past kneeling" hmm. Okay. Just an odd message, or perhaps just the press they want.


----------



## Compass Rose

queennadine said:


> I think it was disgraceful not to stand during the National Anthem. Not a fan of these two.


I cannot say enough about how proud I am  of our great country and for the veterans who gave their lives for our country so that the likes of these three can basically disgrace everything about it. Flame me, if you must, those that disagree.


----------



## Soniaa

I remember having to do the pledge every morning in school-some kids would remain seated or wouldn't put their hands on their chest or recite the words then got in trouble for it...


----------



## Soniaa

As for beyonce and jayz fame has definitely gassed them up to the sky they need to float back down to earth


----------



## limom

Soniaa said:


> As for beyonce and jayz fame has definitely gassed them up to the sky they need to float back down to earth



There is an article in The NY Times about Jay.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/01/style/jay-z-super-bowl-roc-nation.html?searchResultPosition=1


----------



## prettyprincess

Compass Rose said:


> I cannot say enough about how proud I am  of our great country and for the veterans who gave their lives for our country so that the likes of these three can basically disgrace everything about it. Flame me, if you must, those that disagree.


They’re peacefully protesting what’s broken in this country. That doesn’t mean they don’t support veterans and aren’t proud Americans! The American experience is different for different shades of people.


----------



## limom

prettyprincess said:


> They’re peacefully protesting what’s broken in this country. That doesn’t mean they don’t support veterans and aren’t proud Americans! The American experience is different for different shades of people.


It is not mandatory to stand for the National Anthem, only the pledge of alliance.
Nevertheless, I think that it is a bit hypocritical for Jay to take a stand now, after he made a comment about the fact that taking the knee was over....(but signing for the NFL is ok)
Anyways....


----------



## prettyprincess

limom said:


> It is not mandatory to stand for the National Anthem, only the pledge of alliance.
> Nevertheless, I think that it is a bit hypocritical for Jay to take a stand now, after he made a comment about the fact that taking the knee was over....(but signing for the NFL is ok)
> Anyways....


People can change their minds and my point is that taking a knee or staying seated doesn’t make one “unpatriotic.”


----------



## limom

prettyprincess said:


> People can change their minds and my point is that taking a knee or staying seated doesn’t make one “unpatriotic.”


Jay patriotic? Not sure, one way or another. 
Jay being an activist? For profit only, imho.


----------



## Swanky

We can all feel a way about the knee or seated stance. . . . freedom is beautiful.  Let's try and stay respectful


----------



## mrsinsyder

prettyprincess said:


> They’re peacefully protesting what’s broken in this country. That doesn’t mean they don’t support veterans and aren’t proud Americans! The American experience is different for different shades of people.


This - my husband is a military officer and strongly supports others having their right to kneel. But I agree that it's hypocritical to take money from the NFL and then do some virtue signaling while you're there.


----------



## Tivo

I have sat for the NA before. Just didn’t feel like getting up. Just like at church sometimes when scriptures are being read or prayers. Sometimes I just felt like sitting. This is not a big deal to me.


----------



## Tivo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Bey isn’t a bad singer but she sure is not Gaga or even a Sir Elton artistically writing her own songs.
> 
> She ditched her besties quickly after they helped her get her foot up the ladder with a modicum of success.
> 
> What she is a thoroughly spoiled ass-kissed celeb and the only reason for it is  Jay’s ties to the mob.
> Well known fact.


The mob? Care to pour the tea???


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tivo said:


> The mob? Care to pour the tea???



Cannot unfortunately!!!


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> I have sat for the NA before. Just didn’t feel like getting up. Just like at church sometimes when scriptures are being read or prayers. Sometimes I just felt like sitting. This is not a big deal to me.


At church? You must go to a calm one or sit all the way in the back.
The side eyes alone would make me pop out of my seat in a nano second.


----------



## limom

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Cannot unfortunately!!!


Agreed that Jay has mob ties but it has very little to do with the fact that people kiss Bey’s behind, imho.
The  beehive is real and not to be played with.
How about those nets?


----------



## Jayne1

Didn’t Bey not stand during some other event, when everyone else did. Some said her dress made her immobile but I’m starting to see a pattern. 

The queen doesn’t stand.  She doesn’t answer questions either but submits comments to the interviewers. 

All this idolized adoration may have gone to her head.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> Didn’t Bey not stand during some other event, when everyone else did. Some said her dress made her immobile but I’m starting to see a pattern.
> 
> The queen doesn’t stand.  She doesn’t answer questions either but submits comments to the interviewers.
> 
> All this idolized adoration may have gone to her head.



May have?


----------



## Compass Rose

lanasyogamama said:


> May have?


I think there is a lot of room in there for much more adoration....


----------



## limom

Jay came out and said he was working, producing the show. I don’t get what this has to do with anything but whatever.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Jay came out and said he was working, producing the show. I don’t get what this has to do with anything but whatever.


I was surprised he was the EP of the halftime show. And I think he produces all of them per his contract? Makes sense now that Shakira was asked to perform. I knew J was powerful in the industry but had no idea he even had the NFL wrapped around his finger. NFL is crooked too but that’s another story dating back way before J.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> I was surprised he was the EP of the halftime show. And I think he produces all of them per his contract? Makes sense now that Shakira was asked to perform. I knew J was powerful in the industry but had no idea he even had the NFL wrapped around his finger. NFL is crooked too but that’s another story dating back way before J.


Remember the Nets and the stadium?
Yes, he is dirty...


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Remember the Nets and the stadium?
> Yes, he is dirty...


No, I don’t! What happened? Or link me to a story.


----------



## limom

Basically he was used to move tons of people for a tiny piece of the action..in Brooklyn.
Once the stadium was constructed, he sold rocawear and whateve there...
He then sold his tiny share of the team for quite a bit of money.
The owner of the team is Russian.
You do the math.


----------



## bag-princess

‘Here You Are Trying to be Something That You’re Not’: Stephon Marbury Doesn’t Believe In Jay-Z’s Activism
					

Although many people in the Black community have applauded Jay-Z over the years for his philanthropic efforts, whether it's seeking criminal




					atlantablackstar.com


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> ‘Here You Are Trying to be Something That You’re Not’: Stephon Marbury Doesn’t Believe In Jay-Z’s Activism
> 
> 
> Although many people in the Black community have applauded Jay-Z over the years for his philanthropic efforts, whether it's seeking criminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atlantablackstar.com


Duh! He was always about his bottom line.
Right now he is on a gigantic yacht off the coast of Croatia....Covid 19; you say?


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Duh! He was always about his bottom line.
> Right now he is on a gigantic yacht off the coast of Croatia....Covid 19; you say?


mmmhmmm following orders is for us plebs. The rich are still out living life...Kylie Jenner posting on her IG from France, Jay & Bey on a Mega yacht


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> mmmhmmm following orders is for us plebs. The rich are still out living life...Kylie Jenner posting on her IG from France, Jay & Bey on a Mega yacht


I agree but to have the gall and audacity to post on insta/social media is beyond the pale.
Plus, It is not like the Rich have access to any type of special treatment.
 I can totally understand why kids in college are partying, why would they care?
The hypocrisy is off the chains.


----------



## bag-princess

i don't know wether to  or but either that is some serious PS or she has had some serious plastic surgery!! and the beehive ain't laughing!










						Fans Think Khloé Kardashian Looks Like Beyoncé in THIS New Photo Shoot! | TheReal.com
					

Khloé Kardashian's new photo shoot has some fans… buzzin'!




					thereal.com


----------



## Lounorada

Wrong thread!


----------



## bag-princess

Beyonce appears on the cover of British Vogue and after requesting a woman of color, a 21-year-old became the youngest cover photographer.










						21-Year-Old Black Woman Shoot Beyonce for British Vogue
					

Beyonce appears on the cover of British Vogue and after requesting a woman of color, a 21-year-old became the youngest cover photographer



					www.blackenterprise.com


----------



## bag-princess

bey posting her boobies for the new year posts - she must be getting mighty bored!  someone asked when did she buy those?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> bey posting her boobies for the new year posts - she must be getting mighty bored!  someone asked when did she buy those?
> View attachment 4945075


she doesn't need to this IMO


----------



## Yoshi1296

Where did she post this? I don't see this on her IG.

Meh boobs are boobs...and I mean...who doesn't love a great pair of boobs? lol


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> bey posting her boobies for the new year posts - she must be getting mighty bored!  someone asked when did she buy those?
> View attachment 4945075



They look really long.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I would guess they’re natural and just came from weight gain after kids.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> I would guess they’re natural and just came from weight gain after kids.


I would guess that she, like all the other folks who love the celebrity adoration and have to keep up the maintenance, bought new ones.  lol


----------



## purseinsanity

arnott said:


> They look really long.


Nursing three kids can do that to you.


----------



## Swanky

Meh, her boobs look fine imo for big boobs. She’s not a 20 yr old with perky Bs.... that’s what big boobs look like to me!


----------



## CobaltBlu

same here! LOL


----------



## Gennas

What did she do to her face and butt? She used to be so gorgeous. In her new ads for her athletic clothes she looks awful!!! Her butt looks just like a Kardashian fake butt and her face looks bad. She has had way too much plastic surgery.


----------



## bag-princess

Gennas said:


> What did she do to her face and butt? She used to be so gorgeous. In her new ads for her athletic clothes she looks awful!!! Her butt looks just like a Kardashian fake butt and her face looks bad. She has had way too much plastic surgery.




i have not seen any of the ads!  i am going to have to go look now!  these clothes i see the celebrities screaming about being so lucky and thrilled to get a surprise box of are not looking any better than the hot messes that she and her mother were pushing for their "house of do-it-all-wrong" line!!


----------



## Gennas

bag-princess said:


> i have not seen any of the ads!  i am going to have to go look now!  these clothes i see the celebrities screaming about being so lucky and thrilled to get a surprise box of are not looking any better than the hot messes that she and her mother were pushing for their "house of do-it-all-wrong" line!!


----------



## Gennas

Here's the pic of Beyonce. Her butt looks awful, just like KK. And her face looks terrible


----------



## bag-princess

Gennas said:


> View attachment 4999171



OMG it doesn’t even look like her! And I don’t want to hear from the peanut gallery about how many kids she’s had and what they do to a woman’s body - that butt is full of silicone!!


----------



## bisousx

She looks good to me.. just surprised that she’d choose a look (nude latex) that is distinctly Kardashian.


----------



## LavenderIce

bag-princess said:


> i have not seen any of the ads!  i am going to have to go look now!  these clothes i see the celebrities screaming about being so lucky and thrilled to get a surprise box of are not looking any better than the hot messes that she and her mother were pushing for their *"house of do-it-all-wrong"* line!!



I'm dead.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bisousx said:


> She looks good to me.. just surprised that she’d choose a look (nude latex) that is distinctly Kardashian.



I feel like she has struggled to develop a distinctive style over the years, she often looks like she is copying Rihanna or whoever is hot at the moment.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> I feel like she has struggled to develop a distinctive style over the years, she often looks like she is copying Rihanna or whoever is hot at the moment.




she always looks to me like she’s try too hard to look like a fashion diva. All the ivy park items I have seen are as bad as Kanye‘s crap he was selling!


----------



## purseinsanity

Gennas said:


> View attachment 4999171


She's either photoshopped to death or she's altered herself.  I always thought she was beautiful (until she opened her mouth to talk, anyway!), but she's starting to look plastic-y.  And the butt?  Ewww.  I have a big butt, but there's a reason I don't display it like that.


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> *She's either photoshopped to death or she's altered herself. * I always thought she was beautiful (until she opened her mouth to talk, anyway!), but she's starting to look plastic-y.  And the butt?  Ewww.  I have a big butt, but there's a reason I don't display it like that.



I'm pretty sure it's both.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> OMG it doesn’t even look like her! And I don’t want to hear from the peanut gallery about how many kids she’s had and what they do to a woman’s body - that butt is full of silicone!!


The boobs have an upper pole fulness too, not something one gets after pregnancy. As a rule.

Bottom line, she's a celebrity who craves the spotlight. Of course she will have continuous maintenance on what she deems necessary.


----------



## Sol Ryan

bag-princess said:


> she always looks to me like she’s try too hard to look like a fashion diva. All the ivy park items I have seen are as bad as Kany‘s crap he was selling!



Eh, I like some of the stuff she’s done with Adidas... I just think I’m too old to wear it... the boots and the coats are pretty cool, especially the green one in the last collection with the built in face covering... 

Let me see if i can find a pic...

I also like that she has inclusive sizing in it. That’s something that’s iffy in the regular adidas stuff lately.


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> Here's the pic of Beyonce. Her butt looks awful, just like KK. And her face looks terrible





bag-princess said:


> OMG it doesn’t even look like her! And I don’t want to hear from the peanut gallery about how many kids she’s had and what they do to a woman’s body - that butt is full of silicone!!


Her butt looks so fake!!! This is a good picture. There are so many more where


----------



## Gennas

Um this doesn't look like a fake butt with silicone ??? Yuck, looks just like a Kardashian fake butt. No natural butt looks like that. Yuck!!!! Her face is ruined. She was such a beauty!!!


----------



## Gennas

OMG her face looks like Tiny!!! Her face no longer looks like gorgeous Beyonce!!!!


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> OMG her face looks like Tiny!!! Her face no longer looks like gorgeous Beyonce!!!!





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Yep, she looks like Tiny!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

Gennas said:


> Um this doesn't look like a fake butt with silicone ??? Yuck, looks just like a Kardashian fake butt. No natural butt looks like that. Yuck!!!! Her face is ruined. She was such a beauty!!!




What was she thinking with that pose? She looks like a cheesy hood ornament.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> she always looks to me like she’s try too hard to look like a fashion diva. All the ivy park items I have seen are as bad as Kany‘s crap he was selling!


to me (and it's probably just me) she always seems to be trying to be sexy and would be better suited to be just pretty or elegant


----------



## Gennas

bag-mania said:


> What was she thinking with that pose? She looks like a cheesy hood ornament.


I know!!! Disgusting and desperate to look sexy!!


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> to me (and it's probably just me) she always seems to be trying to be sexy and would be better suited to be just pretty or elegant


I agree!!!. She is naturally beautiful. She is trying way too hard to look sexy. She does not need to try so hard.


----------



## bag-mania

Gennas said:


> I agree!!!. She is naturally beautiful. She is trying way too hard to look sexy. She does not need to try so hard.



She’s going to turn 40 this year. Some beautiful women cannot handle aging and go a little nuts trying to hold on to their youth.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I would not have recognized that as Beyoncé. Her face looks so different.


----------



## bag-princess

Gennas said:


> Um this doesn't look like a fake butt with silicone ??? Yuck, looks just like a Kardashian fake butt. No natural butt looks like that. Yuck!!!! Her face is ruined. She was such a beauty!!!




that butt is as tragic as kim and khloe's!!!  what in the world was she thinking!  look at that crease in hip - it looks painful! 





Gennas said:


> OMG her face looks like Tiny!!! Her face no longer looks like gorgeous Beyonce!!!!





i don't know who that person is but she looks NOTHING like bey!!


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> that butt is as tragic as kim and khloe's!!!  what in the world was she thinking!  look at that crease in hip - it looks painful!
> *i don't know who that person is but she looks NOTHING like bey!! *


OMG ITA!  WTH is that?


----------



## purseinsanity

MmmKay


----------



## lulu212121

She looks like this even with filtering and lighting?


----------



## lanasyogamama

As someone who hates my back being cold, I will not even consider this jacket!!


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> MmmKay



She looks like she’s wrapped in a fortune cookie.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> She looks like she’s wrapped in a fortune cookie.


That's like the non-fortune fortune cookie .  The kind that says nothing fun...just something stupid, LOL!


----------



## V0N1B2

Bey always out there tryna do the most.


Guess Becky's back, huh?


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> MmmKay



nope - that butt is full of silicone!! a blind man could see that! just look at the shape of it! 



V0N1B2 said:


> Bey always out there tryna do the most.
> 
> 
> Guess Becky's back, huh?




omg I am so glad that someone else said it because I thought the same thing!! she’s doing the same thing as tiny! TI abd his many women made her  herself over until she was looking so butchered!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Makes me sad, she’s iconic, she doesn’t need to do this.


----------



## Gennas

V0N1B2 said:


> Bey always out there tryna do the most.
> 
> 
> Guess Becky's back, huh?


That's the exactly what I thought! Jay, must be sneaking around on her again. So sad!!!!


----------



## Gennas

lanasyogamama said:


> Makes me sad, she’s iconic, she doesn’t need to do this.


I know. She was naturally beautiful!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

this is tragic.


----------



## Lodpah

Why Bey? Just why?


----------



## LavenderIce

No. Just no.


----------



## LittleStar88

Why all the prominent butt shots? Not classy and seems a desperate attempt to cling to her youth/compete with younger women (Cardi and Meghan come to mind).


----------



## arnott

Gennas said:


> Um this doesn't look like a fake butt with silicone ??? Yuck, looks just like a Kardashian fake butt. No natural butt looks like that. Yuck!!!! Her face is ruined. She was such a beauty!!!




What is that weird line?   It looks like someone glued a prosthetic butt onto her!


----------



## zinacef

she’s just like any IG models(?) now, fake butt check, super filter check and tomorrow it will be the camera lens illusion.


----------



## jelliedfeels

purseinsanity said:


> MmmKay



Lil Kim is typing..... 

Foxy Brown is typing.... 

I love them all.  A lot of celebrities seem to referencing the 90s rap queens to be fair.


----------



## Brklynjuice10

Her azz looks just like kim azz lol so sad. Her fans are making all kinds of excuses for her lol. They clown everyone else but when it comes to her its a different story


----------



## purseinsanity

Brklynjuice10 said:


> Her azz looks just like kim azz lol so sad. Her fans are making all kinds of excuses for her lol. They clown everyone else but when it comes to her its a different story


It's always double standards!


----------



## limom

The difference between Bey and Kim is that Kim only has her arse, Bey has so much more...
Isnt the BBL trend over?
Or is it photoshopped?


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm hoping that's all photoshopped as she DID NOT need the "enhancement"


----------



## scarlet555

V0N1B2 said:


> Bey always out there tryna do the most.
> 
> 
> Guess Becky's back, huh?



I don’t think it’s worth it... too many willing Beckys... its endless... tedious... maybe there is some kind of prestige despite the laughs and whispers behind one’s back...


----------



## Lounorada

I hope that's just terrible photoshop and she hasn't surgically enhanced her behind. So unnecessary whichever it is.
All I could think when looking at the Adidas pictures on Instagram was how cheap and tacky they looked. The ugly drab grey background, the unflattering lighting, bad makeup application, the latex clothes/boots and don't get me started on the more 'editorial' pics like the one where she's doing that weird pose on a plastic covered couch, like, WTF?! 
Less is more Bey, less is more.


----------



## limom

She looked beautiful at the grammy last Night.
I don’t understand why she wears wigs that look like caca.
Is it to make her look approachable?
Jay‘s looked like the week end five years ago.
I dont get it.


----------



## koreanpapi

Beyoncé was already a natural curvy woman. WTH she doing with that kind of a....


----------



## Brklynjuice10

The Grammys are trash. They throw grammys at her because she is a popular black artist and they feel like thats enough. She doesnt deserve to have 28 grammys. There are/ were so many other black female artist thats should have multiple grammys but they don't  smh.


----------



## limom

Brklynjuice10 said:


> The Grammys are trash. They throw grammys at her because she is a popular black artist and they feel like thats enough. She doesnt deserve to have 28 grammys. There are/ were so many other black female artist thats should have multiple grammys but they don't  smh.


I could not believe that NAS finally got his Grammy.
I guess better late than never but still.
Who would you have preferred to get an award?


----------



## Brklynjuice10

I feel like in general alot of older artists have been overlooked. Beyonce music is not that good to where she should have 28 Grammys


----------



## limom

Brklynjuice10 said:


> I feel like in general alot of older artists have been overlooked. Beyonce music is not that good to where she should have 28 Grammys


Didn’t she perform one year and got nothing?
The grammy is really all about deals...
What is the deal with Nikki Minaj?


----------



## Lounorada

Brklynjuice10 said:


> The Grammys are trash. They throw grammys at her because she is a popular black artist and they feel like thats enough. She doesnt deserve to have 28 grammys. There are/ were so many other black female artist thats should have multiple grammys but they don't  smh.


Even though I've really liked her music over the years, since the early days of her career- I agree with you.
She always looks unsurprised when announced as the winner of a category, like the thrill isn't there anymore. It takes the fun out of it to watch when you know she's gonna win just from the fact that she showed up.
Can't believe the Savage remix won Best Rap Performance & Best Rap Song. I thought the remix was trash, the orignal with Megan solo was the best and that's the version that should have won.


----------



## Lounorada

Brklynjuice10 said:


> I feel like in general alot of older artists have been overlooked. *Beyonce music is not that good to where she should have 28 Grammys*


Yes! It's good, but not _that _good.


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> Yes! It's good, but not _that _good.


It is the experience and the surprise that is exciting, imho.
That Lemonade extended video/revenge diary was a first.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> I could not believe that NAS finally got his Grammy.
> I guess better late than never but still.
> Who would you have preferred to get an award?


Oh Nas


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> Oh Nas


He still got it. He is so freaking cute.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> It is the experience and the surprise that is exciting, imho.
> That Lemonade extended video/revenge diary was a first.


That is very true. She really brought something completely new to the game with her last few albums from recent years and the way she presented them as an 'experience'.



limom said:


> He still got it. He is so freaking cute.


He's so damn handsome and gets better looking with age 
His Grammy is well deserved.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> She looked beautiful at the grammy last Night.
> I don’t understand why she wears wigs that look like caca.
> Is it to make her look approachable?
> Jay‘s looked like the week end five years ago.
> I dont get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023000


Is it me or is her face a little different?


----------



## poopsie

Brklynjuice10 said:


> *The Grammys are trash.* They throw grammys at her because she is a popular black artist and they feel like thats enough. She doesnt deserve to have 28 grammys. There are/ were so many other black female artist thats should have multiple grammys but they don't  smh.



I haven't watched since Starland Vocal Band beat out Boston for Best new Artist.  
The fashion is what I like. More fun than the Emmys


----------



## Brklynjuice10

limom said:


> Didn’t she perform one year and got nothing?
> The grammy is really all about deals...
> What is the deal with Nikki Minaj?


I can’t remember. Nicki pissed off a lot of people and now nobody mess with her in the industry from what I been reading


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Is it me or is her face a little different?


She gained quite a bit of weight. Her face is fuller.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Is it me or is her face a little different?



since she obviously had that butt of hers filled with silicone i don't think it is unbelievable that she would be doing things to her face too.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> since she obviously had that butt of hers filled with silicone i don't think it is unbelievable that she would be doing things to her face too.


plus, she put on at least 25.
I think that she also got lipo. Her waist is so small even with a corset, she had chirurgical help, imho.
I can’t find back shots with that tight dress.
So much pressure...


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> plus, she put on at least 25.
> I think that she also got lipo. Her waist is so small even with a corset, she had chirurgical help, imho.
> I can’t find back shots with that tight dress.
> So much pressure...


She's a beautiful woman naturally.  These women in their search for the fountain of youth ruin themselves.  What happened to aging gracefully, at least somewhat?


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> She's a beautiful woman naturally.  These women in their search for the fountain of youth ruin themselves.  What happened to aging gracefully, at least somewhat?


Agreed. Her mother who also is a stunner went wild for a time. She looks settled now.
I can’t think of anyone in show business who did not have surgery.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Agreed. Her mother who also is a stunner went wild for a time. She looks settled now.
> I can’t think of anyone in show business who did not have surgery.


Yes, her mother is stunning!  I think she's prettier than Beyonce (don't shoot me Bey hive!).


----------



## bag-princess

Beyoncé and Jay-Z Are the New Faces of Tiffany & Co.
					

The duo will appear in the next ad campaign for the iconic American jeweler.




					robbreport.com


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> Yes, her mother is stunning!  I think she's prettier than Beyonce (don't shoot me Bey hive!).


I think the surgery is far too obvious on the mother. Also, she looks meaner.


----------



## Materielgrrl

We all start looking meaner as we get older.  It's not the nose, it our muscles around our lips that sag, and well our noses keep growing. I'm sure her face in her 20s was different than those pictured.


----------



## bag-princess

Materielgrrl said:


> We all start looking meaner as we get older.  It's not the nose, it our muscles around our lips that sag, and well our noses keep growing. I'm sure her face in her 20s was different than those pictured.




that woman has been nipped and tucked.  period.


----------



## Jayne1

Materielgrrl said:


> We all start looking meaner as we get older.  It's not the nose, it our muscles around our lips that sag, and well our noses keep growing. I'm sure her face in her 20s was different than those pictured.


Yes, except Tina has surgically altered the sagging lips and growing nose and has somehow made herself look more severe.


----------



## Gennas

OMG Beyonce is so desparate!!!! This looks nasty. Her ass looks just as fake and ugly as Kim's ass. She's too old for this


----------



## Silverplume

Each photo I’ve seen from the new line is worse than the last, but all are extremely mockable.


----------



## Sol Ryan

I actually like the new line…  the denim skirt was really cute and it comes in plus sizing…


----------



## Aminamina

Gennas said:


> View attachment 5170127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Beyonce is so desparate!!!! This looks nasty. Her ass looks just as fake and ugly as Kim's ass. She's too old for this


Here’s to the new face of Tiffany & Co‍♀️


----------



## Jayne1

Gennas said:


> View attachment 5170127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Beyonce is so desparate!!!! This looks nasty. Her ass looks just as fake and ugly as Kim's ass. She's too old for this


To paraphrase Meghan M, I'm speechless.


----------



## TC1

Anyone see the new Tiffany & Co. ad campaign with these two and a never before seen Basquiat, the Tiffany Diamond and a new song from Bey? Well, there's a lot going on..the campaign is cool, but I can't stand them...


----------



## jenjen1964

How do you sit down in those ...pants???  Ewwwww


----------



## Gennas

jenjen1964 said:


> How do you sit down in those ...pants???  Ewwwww


I know. They are so desperate for attention!!!


----------



## TC1

After commissioning a 28 million dollar Rolls Royce and buying into the NFL I seriously side eye these two...


----------



## Gennas

TC1 said:


> After commissioning a 28 million dollar Rolls Royce and buying into the NFL I seriously side eye these two...


OMG. How much $$$ and flash do you need??? Why not give back to the community? Or help all of the underserved people ? Geez, I feel so blessed and lucky to live in the US. The land of the free. All of those poor women and children in Afghanistan. They have no rights, no food, no place to live!!! All of that $$$ and cars, homes, rings, will not make you happy or cure cancer.


----------



## LibbyRuth

They do charity work.  They give their time to raise money, donate money, and bring attention to causes.  They've accumulated enough wealth that they can do those  things AND still live an opulent lifestyle.  And don't forget that a lot of what they are doing in terms of luxury items, they are not paying full price for.  The brands know that attaching themselves to Jay Z and Beyonce does a lot for their brand.


----------



## Jayne1

LibbyRuth said:


> They do charity work.  They give their time to raise money, donate money, and bring attention to causes.  They've accumulated enough wealth that they can do those  things AND still live an opulent lifestyle.


I keep hearing people say that, but I've never come across anything they've done that is significant, so I'm probably out of the loop.  Can you be more specific about their philanthropy?


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

Jayne1 said:


> I keep hearing people say that, but I've never come across anything they've done that is significant, so I'm probably out of the loop.  Can you be more specific about their philanthropy?


Take a look at BeyGood - https://twitter.com/BeyGood. You can find a lot of her work there. Personally I know of two students who won  scholarships to help pay for college from her foundation. Also some of the black businesses I follow received funds from her foundation as well as part of her Black Parade campaign.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

Gennas said:


> OMG. How much $$$ and flash do you need??? Why not give back to the community? Or help all of the underserved people ? Geez, I feel so blessed and lucky to live in the US. The land of the free. All of those poor women and children in Afghanistan. They have no rights, no food, no place to live!!! All of that $$$ and cars, homes, rings, will not make you happy or cure cancer.


I've never understood the need to count another person's money and tell them how they should spend it or in this case give to charity. She has worked hard for what she has, why is she obligated to give to certain causes/fix certain problems such as what's going on in Afghanistan? She is an entertainer what's going on Afghanistan has nothing to do with her, she didn't create that problem.


----------



## bag-princess

Grace Jones Slammed Beyonce'...And Can't Stand Kim Kardashian: 'She's Basic'
					

The Exclusive Site For Old School Soul Music, R&B Music, Soul Music News, R&B Interviews, Videos, Throwback R&B Music & Soul Music from 1970s, 1980s, 1990s, 2000s - ILoveOldSchoolMusic.com




					www.iloveoldschoolmusic.com


----------



## bag-princess

Jay-Z's Team Roc files lawsuit against Kansas City police department for allegedly covering up misconduct
					

Jay-Z's Team Roc filed a lawsuit against the Kansas City Police Department, accusing it of covering up police misconduct.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## bag-princess

Jay-Z, Beyonce Selling New Orleans Mansion That Caught Fire in July
					

Jay-Z and Beyonce are selling their New Orleans mansion for $4.45 million.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> Jay-Z's Team Roc files lawsuit against Kansas City police department for allegedly covering up misconduct
> 
> 
> Jay-Z's Team Roc filed a lawsuit against the Kansas City Police Department, accusing it of covering up police misconduct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


he seems to be doing some meaningful work
Actually putting his money where his mouth is


----------



## bag-princess

Jay-Z joins Instagram, becoming the only person Beyonce follows
					

The rapper and business mogul gained more than 1 million followers in just hours.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Handbag1234

Jewellery represents love and marriage and lives built together. Given Jay-Z’s transgressions I was surprised by the loved up advert. Are Tiffany’s creating a new ‘sorry I got caught’ line to sit alongside the engagement and marriage jewellery?


TC1 said:


> Anyone see the new Tiffany & Co. ad campaign with these two and a never before seen Basquiat, the Tiffany Diamond and a new song from Bey? Well, there's a lot going on..the campaign is cool, but I can't stand them...


----------



## Jayne1

Funny, the ads do nothing fo me.


----------



## Silverplume

The “Sorry I Got Caught” jewelry line HAS to include a large purple diamond ring.


----------



## sdkitty

anyone watch the rock hall of fame induction on HBO?  Jay  was inducted and Beyonce didn't seem to be there.  this was a big moment for him.  wonder where she was.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

sdkitty said:


> anyone watch the rock hall of fame induction on HBO?  Jay  was inducted and Beyonce didn't seem to be there.  this was a big moment for him.  wonder where she was.


I was wondering the same thing. Also curious as to why he didn’t perform…


----------



## jenjen1964

I didn't even recognize Bey in the Tiffany's ad until someone mentioned it was her.  Did she go to the "dentist" or am I just out of touch lol.


----------



## Compass Rose

Jayne1 said:


> I keep hearing people say that, but I've never come across anything they've done that is significant, so I'm probably out of the loop.  Can you be more specific about their philanthropy?


I hear they like to work with children.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I keep hearing people say that, but I've never come across anything they've done that is significant, so I'm probably out of the loop.  Can you be more specific about their philanthropy?


seems from what I could find they don't give enormous amounts to charity considering their level of wealth....but they do give - black lives matter, AIDS, education, etc.
His music isn't my genre but I'm impressed with his business acumen.  He really came from nothing and has achieved enormous success


----------



## bag-princess

Samuel L. Jackson Corrects Tina Lawson After She Shares Post Claiming He Met MLK
					

The 'Pulp Fiction' actor didn't hesitate to fact-check Mama T. The rumours are false. A photo that's been circulating online claiming that 73-year-old Samuel L. Jackson met Martin Luther King Jr. back in 1966 has made its way onto one Tina Lawson's Instagram page, and upon seeing it, the actor...




					www.hotnewhiphop.com


----------



## jelliedfeels

Handbag1234 said:


> Jewellery represents love and marriage and lives built together. Given Jay-Z’s transgressions I was surprised by the loved up advert. Are Tiffany’s creating a new ‘sorry I got caught’ line to sit alongside the engagement and marriage jewellery?


It’s called the re:eternity band  or you can get the toi et toi et moi ring. 
We marks are meant to have forgotten all about that by now.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Brklynjuice10 said:


> I can’t remember. Nicki pissed off a lot of people and now nobody mess with her in the industry from what I been reading


Yes she was stuck signed with birdman for years too in her heyday and he wasn’t promoting anything for the awards committees. In my opinion reissuing Roman reloaded was also a bad idea as it was not a well received first time round and it totally stifled her trajectory. Queen is a great album but there’s a lot more competition now.  Then she married that awful man which was basically career suicide.

I do think she deserved the grammy for Pink Friday it’s a very strong album especially for a debut.



Gennas said:


> View attachment 5170127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Beyonce is so desparate!!!! This looks nasty. Her ass looks just as fake and ugly as Kim's ass. She's too old for this


Ok so assless chaps is a statement sure but why do they look like they are made out of upholstery fabric? 


3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> Take a look at BeyGood - https://twitter.com/BeyGood. You can find a lot of her work there. Personally I know of two students who won  scholarships to help pay for college from her foundation. Also some of the black businesses I follow received funds from her foundation as well as part of her Black Parade campaign.


Black parade?


	

		
			
		

		
	
no wonder Gerard way looks so cross


bag-princess said:


> https://www.iloveoldschoolmusic.com...eRL_j_XAhfNnL15Xj:huh:HPyi572x2Q5VEAhjxWSwJA4


Ok some of this was unfair but she’s completely  hilarious. Also calling Kim a basic product is just a fact - if anything that’s her appeal 


Chanel4Eva said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Also curious as to why he didn’t perform…


Clearly they don’t pay enough  

Speaking of which I was posting to see what the forum thinks of the new song and I got distracted.


----------



## Gennas

OMG why did Beyonce get such big breast implants!!! They look terrible.  She is so desperate for attention!!!


----------



## Swanky

why EVERYTHING?!


----------



## Silverplume

This is the new illustration in the English Dictionary entry of “*thirsty*.”


----------



## purseinsanity

Gennas said:


> OMG why did Beyonce get such big breast implants!!! They look terrible.  She is so desperate for attention!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437937


Why is this giving me She-Ra meets Barbarella vibes except way trashier?


----------



## bag-princess

Gennas said:


> OMG why did Beyonce get such big breast implants!!! They look terrible.  She is so desperate for attention!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437937




now just watch her rabid beehive try and make people believe that is all NATURAL after having the twins! She’s been doing tweaks for a while now but this one is so obvious!


----------



## Gennas

Silverplume said:


> This is the new illustration in the English Dictionary entry of “*thirsty*.”


100%!!!


----------



## Gennas

purseinsanity said:


> Why is this giving me She-Ra meets Barbarella vibes except way trashier?
> 
> View attachment 5438034
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438025


No, Barberalla looked sexy not trashy!!! Barbarella is all natural too!!! No fake implants!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> OMG why did Beyonce get such big breast implants!!! They look terrible.  She is so desperate for attention!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437937


It seems to me that she has a lot of fame, beauty and talent.  But she's always wanting to be sexy.  I think she'd be better off being classy.  Must be a competitive thing.


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> It seems to me that she has a lot of fame, beauty and talent.  But she's always wanting to be sexy.  I think she'd be better off being classy.  Must be a competitive thing.


Yes, she is a natural beauty and has such a beautiful voice. I wish she would stop trying to be sexy and compete with all of the younger singers. It makes her look desperate. Maybe Jayz is cheating on her again.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Yes, she is a natural beauty and has such a beautiful voice. I wish she would stop trying to be sexy and compete with all of the younger singers. It makes her look desperate. Maybe Jayz is cheating on her again.


I was wondering if it has something to do with keeping his attention


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I was wondering if it has something to do with keeping his attention




of course it does.  just like with T.I.'s wife - she has totally changed her looks and it all started when word of his affairs started getting out.  she even went and had a doctor in africa permanently change her eye color to blue!     bey is trying to do the same thing and show jay that she is as sexy as all his side pieces.  that is not going to stop him from stepping out on her either!


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> I was wondering if it has something to do with keeping his attention





bag-princess said:


> of course it does.  just like with T.I.'s wife - she has totally changed her looks and it all started when word of his affairs started getting out.  she even went and had a doctor in africa permanently change her eye color to blue!     bey is trying to do the same thing and show jay that she is as sexy as all his side pieces.  that is not going to stop him from stepping out on her either!


It's so sad. It's making her look desperate!!! Men do not like desperate women. I would have left his a*** the first time he cheated!!!! I would never out up with that.


----------



## MiniMabel

Gennas said:


> OMG why did Beyonce get such big breast implants!!! They look terrible.  She is so desperate for attention!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437937



Yikes!  What on Earth is this display?  Looks so cheap.  I feel sorry for the horse, even though it's not real. Might be uncomfortable if the electrics inside it short-circuit?!

If her husband is a serial cheater, why stay with him?  This kind of behaviour oozes a lack of dignity and self-respect. Oh, dear.


----------



## sdkitty

MiniMabel said:


> Yikes!  What on Earth is this display?  Looks so cheap.  I feel sorry for the horse, even though it's not real. Might be uncomfortable if the electrics inside it short-circuit?!
> 
> If her husband is a serial cheater, why stay with him?  This kind of behaviour oozes a lack of dignity and self-respect. Oh, dear.


trying to keep up with younger performers rather than being the queen and having them look up to her?


----------



## MiniMabel

sdkitty said:


> trying to keep up with younger performers rather than being the queen and having them look up to her?



I agree that no-one could (should) look up to someone who does this. It's cringeworthy.  Perhaps everyone could consider themselves equal in their own way with no need to follow anyone. A good role model to look up to is wonderful, but that role model's behaviour should be appropriate and this display is not, imo.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It bums me out that she can’t see that she’s truly above having to be the sexy girl. People adore and respect her.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

This is embarrassing and sad. She really stood out as a sexy girl with a small chest. Now? One of many. JLo seems to be one of the few left content to work with what she's got and show you it's sexy AF.


----------



## bag-princess

this is too funny!!  she ain't playing with them!


----------



## sdkitty

is this photo for real?  she looks too thin to me.  and wouldn't she have or want to have more of an ass?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^I’d rather see the photo above than the one posted on a horse. :/


----------



## bag-princess

Monica obviously wasn’t aware of the hive…..until now!



https://blavity.com/twitter-is-goin...GiQ6sEtssNa-Q7NpqNo&mibextid=gLrg5J&fs=e&s=cl


----------



## purseinsanity

MiniMabel said:


> Yikes!  What on Earth is this display?  Looks so cheap.  I feel sorry for the horse, even though it's not real. Might be uncomfortable if the electrics inside it short-circuit?!
> 
> If her husband is a serial cheater, why stay with him?  This kind of behaviour oozes a lack of dignity and self-respect. Oh, dear.


I never understand why successful, beautiful women tolerate cheating, then try to make themselves "better" in an attempt to keep the a$$hole.  I can almost understand it if you're "stuck", no job/education with children, no money of your own, and at the mercy of your philandering husband, but women like Beyonce??  She has enough of her own money to be able to do anything and hire anyone for help.  Why would you put up with a cheating SOB?  "*LOVE*"???


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> I never understand why successful, beautiful women tolerate cheating, then try to make themselves "better" in an attempt to keep the a$$hole.  I can almost understand it if you're "stuck", no job/education with children, no money of your own, and at the mercy of your philandering husband, but women like Beyonce??  She has enough of her own money to be able to do anything and hire anyone for help.  Why would you put up with a cheating SOB?  "*LOVE*"???


maybe because that is what her mother did too?


----------



## bag-princess

Perfume company to pay Jay-Z nearly $7M in royalties: judge
					

A Manhattan judge has ordered a perfume company to pay Jay-Z nearly $7 million in unpaid royalties for his fragrance Gold Jay Z.




					nypost.com


----------

